# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Coronation Street - Current Episode Discussion - IV

## Jojo

Link to old thread - http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=63780

----------

Perdita (01-06-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

LOL at that arrest  :Lol:  bit overdone wasnt it

----------


## parkerman

Exactly what I thought. I especially liked the line, "Go round the back". He'd obviously been watching The Bill.  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

> LOL at that arrest  bit overdone wasnt it


It was I was so surprised by the way he burst into the house! I thought I had tuned into the wrong show!

----------


## lizann

How much more of this stupid Gary/David feuding - its so obvious they are into each other  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

Was anyone else happy to see Poppy finally go?
I never liked her when she first joined so opinionated and not much substance. At one stage I thought she was going to go after Lloyd the way she would eye him up!

----------

SaraSays (20-06-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought her exit was terrible, so rushed and stupid. She was an OK character but I doubt i'll miss her.

----------


## Hannelene

It did seem rushed like it was penciled in to the episode incase we didn't see her on our screens anymore they could explain her quick exit

----------


## Perdita

Weatherfield must have had great weather lately because Tony Gordon is even darker tanned than Tina or David.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hannelene

He is - he still looks good  :Smile: 
I wonder if he has a sunbed in that flat of his?

----------


## tammyy2j

Another of David's evl plans is found out  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parkerman

I liked the way Gary's dad was moralising about how Gary could have turned in to a thief after they had brought him up so well. Yeh right!

----------


## lizann

So where does Tina live now?

----------


## Perdita

With her mum, I thought she went back to her after she split with David and her dad went back to Gail's.

----------

lizann (14-06-2009)

----------


## 02ablake

woo maria and tony livin together - loves it!!!!!

----------


## Hannelene

> woo maria and tony livin together - loves it!!!!!


I know it's finally happening  :Smile:

----------


## Hannelene

> Another of David's evl plans is found out


I can't believe how quickly David cracked!
Some 'ard man he's supposed to be!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by 02ablake
> 
> 
> woo maria and tony livin together - loves it!!!!!
> 
> 
> I know it's finally happening


I still cant believe it, crazy! haha

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by ladypink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by 02ablake
> ...


But they have a kind of chemistry going on!

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ladypink
> ...


Well they are quite close. After all Tony did murder Maria's fiance....

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by ladypink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> ...


Apart from the obvious murder I think that now he feels some kind of obligation to look after her. As he did her future kid without a father  :Sad:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ladypink
> ...


How thoughtful of him.

----------


## Hannelene

I thought so as he is doing a good job so far of protecting her.

----------


## parkerman

Well it's nice to know that the murdering scum has a human side to him.

----------


## Hannelene

I know fantastic  :Smile:

----------


## LostVoodoo

the storyline is properly mad, but i love it! i can see it all getting a bit Shakespearean...

----------


## Hannelene

I know. I do look forward to Carla returning but I hope her returning isn't for a little while as I want to see what happens with Maria and Tony.

----------


## Perdita

I can imagine Tony proposing to Maria and as they are exchanging vows, Carla will pipe up from the rear of the church when the question is being asked: "Are there any lawful impediments.."  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

Proposing isn't he still legally married?

----------


## 02ablake

isn't maria still legally maried too?

----------


## Perdita

Maria is widowed, not married. I think Tony might be divorced, did not seem to take long after she disappeared.

----------


## 02ablake

i know shes widowed but wouldn't she legally have to divorce before getting married again, so because the husbands dead she can just remarry??

----------


## LostVoodoo

> i know shes widowed but wouldn't she legally have to divorce before getting married again, so because the husbands dead she can just remarry??


yes, its not like they've gone missing, they're dead!

----------


## Hannelene

Did Carla divorce him?

----------


## parkerman

> i know shes widowed but wouldn't she legally have to divorce before getting married again, so because the husbands dead she can just remarry??


Of course she can. If he's dead she's free to marry again.

----------


## Perdita

> i know shes widowed but wouldn't she legally have to divorce before getting married again, so because the husbands dead she can just remarry??


Yes, the wedding oath says: "Till death do us part." After that you are free to marry again. You can't divorce a dead person.

----------


## parkerman

The grounds for divorce would be interesting though. 

Perhaps Maria could get divorced on the grounds of desertion or maybe unreasonable behaviour, or, if she waits two years, on the grounds of a two year separation.....

----------


## Hannelene

When did Carla and Tony divorce as someone claimed earlier?

----------


## lizann

Could Rosie be anymore irritating and annoying - she gets worse and worse 

Fiz needs a good slap over her tears for Stape get over him and concentrate on Chesney

----------


## Hannelene

I would happy to do that to Fiz how could she be so blind to Chesney's needs?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I could kind of sort of understand how she could still love stape after he cheated on her thats normal, you cant help who you love and all that.

but how you could be so madly in love with someone who kidnapped a teenage girl and locked her in his attic is beyond me, you would think any love you had for the guy would dissapear as soon as you find out that little detail about them

----------


## LostVoodoo

i thnk my sympathy for Fiz is increased by the fact that Rosie is such a horrible person.

----------


## Perdita

> I could kind of sort of understand how she could still love stape after he cheated on her thats normal, you cant help who you love and all that.
> 
> but how you could be so madly in love with someone who kidnapped a teenage girl and locked her in his attic is beyond me, you would think any love you had for the guy would dissapear as soon as you find out that little detail about them


I think Fiz understands why he did that and he never harmed Rosie either. And he is genuinely sorry for his actions. 

(And Rosie was off our screens for 5 weeks  :Cheer:   :Lol:  )

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> I could kind of sort of understand how she could still love stape after he cheated on her thats normal, you cant help who you love and all that.
> 
> but how you could be so madly in love with someone who kidnapped a teenage girl and locked her in his attic is beyond me, you would think any love you had for the guy would dissapear as soon as you find out that little detail about them
> 
> 
> I think Fiz understands why he did that and he never harmed Rosie either. And he is genuinely sorry for his actions. 
> ...


I know now she will have some cash to flash we will see a lot more of  her and that annoying mother of hers  :Sad:

----------


## CrazyLea

:EEK!:  Sally isn't annoying  :Stick Out Tongue: . She's hilarious  :Stick Out Tongue:  It's Rosie who is annoying, gr she really drives me up the all. I think that girl who plays her (can't for the life of me remember her name grrr!!), really over acts in a bad way too... personal opinion  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Something beginning with S maybe lol?

----------


## Perdita

Helen Flannagan plays Rosie.  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Could someone please shoot Fiz before I put a boot through the television. 

I am seriously thinking about not watching Coronation Street any more if this storyline goes on much longer. She is just dreadful.  :Angry:

----------


## Hannelene

She has turned into her mother caring about herself first

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> I could kind of sort of understand how she could still love stape after he cheated on her thats normal, you cant help who you love and all that.
> 
> but how you could be so madly in love with someone who kidnapped a teenage girl and locked her in his attic is beyond me, you would think any love you had for the guy would dissapear as soon as you find out that little detail about them
> 
> 
> I think Fiz understands why he did that and he never harmed Rosie either. And he is genuinely sorry for his actions. 
> ...


You've got a point there Perdy. He deserves a second chance for keeping Rosie off the screen for that long, maybe he could drive down the motorway to walford to kidnap Chelsea for a couple of months.

----------


## Hannelene

Now she will be around for a little while being just as annoying as her mother Sally!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kevin/Molly storyline hotting up  :EEK!:

----------


## Hannelene

He is smitten with her! He has fallen hard!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> He is smitten with her! He has fallen hard!


yep he has, and Tyrone has forgotten about her hes too interseted in Jack, thats how affairs start 

I quite like Kevin and Molly together i think they are suited

----------


## Hannelene

i can see this affair going on for a long time

----------


## Perdita

I hope that it does not last for long, should not have started at all.  :Angry:

----------


## Hannelene

But you can see that they have chemistry I remember reading somewhere that it was possible that Molly even eventually falls pregnant not knowing if the baby is Tyrone's or Kevin's but I don't know if this is true or not....

----------


## parkerman

> But you can see that they have chemistry I remember reading somewhere that it was possible that Molly even eventually falls pregnant not knowing if the baby is Tyrone's or Kevin's but I don't know if this is true or not....


That'll be an unusual storyline... :Ponder:

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by ladypink
> 
> 
> But you can see that they have chemistry I remember reading somewhere that it was possible that Molly even eventually falls pregnant not knowing if the baby is Tyrone's or Kevin's but I don't know if this is true or not....
> 
> 
> That'll be an unusual storyline...


Well it would be I mean can you imagine what would happen if it was to happen? How many lives it would upset? Sally's perfect world coming apart?  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, true enough, but how many times in soaps has the "unknown father" story been trotted out?

----------


## Hannelene

TOO MANY times  :Sad: 

I know the whole Molly and Kevin thing is wrong but for once Kevin actually looks happier crushing on Molly usually he is mad at the world now he seems mellow  :Smile:

----------


## LostVoodoo

as much as i do not like this storyline i do agree that Kevin does lead a bit of a rubbish life. he gets nagged at home by Sally for not being good enough all the time and Rosie is a nightmare. i bet he feels totally ignored in that house sometimes. i do like his relationship with Sophie though.

----------


## Hannelene

His relationship with Rosie looks like the only thing that keeps him sane as Sally treats him badly ALL the time- she is never statisfied when all he does is try his best to make a better life for them all  :Sad:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Tyrone is not appreciating Molly at all lately.  They had the house to themselves and he's saying things like, " It's not the same without Jack."  They haven't been married very long either!

----------


## Hannelene

Yes they have not been together for long and I wonder how could their marriage be on the rocks so quickly?
He went to all that effort to plan the wedding and now it's like he has relaxed into married life and just expecting her to be there  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I find it really unrealistic that Molly would cheat.

----------


## Perdita

It is, Chris, and the current storyline on how they get closer does not convince me at all. Wish they had chosen a different couple but I suppose the fact that Molly and Ty have not been married for more than 5 minutes makes it that bit more controversial. We are discussing it on here, so the scriptwriters got their point across.

----------


## Hannelene

> I find it really unrealistic that Molly would cheat.


I thought the same thing and then I saw the pic of Molly and Kevin kissing

----------


## Bryan

I love it how 9/10 the music they play in the rovers is Amy Winehouse's Back To Black albumn!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

I hadnt noticed that, but im going to listen out now. 

Yay, Slugs back.

----------


## Bryan

easy on Fizz you barmy nutjob! chaining herself to the railings  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

she is losing the plot!

----------


## Chris_2k11

can't be doing with all the screaming and shouting anymore

----------


## Bryan

haha at Tyronne with the most haunted thing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

"Connie Connie"  :Big Grin:  

it reminds me of that part on Peter Kay's stand up dvd haha

----------


## Abbie

why cant they get rid of John?

----------


## Hannelene

> haha at Tyronne with the most haunted thing


 I nearly wet myself when he did that :Rotfl:

----------


## Hannelene

> why cant they get rid of John?


I wish so too he is such a weak little man

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Bryan
> 
> 
> haha at Tyronne with the most haunted thing 
> 
> 
>  I nearly wet myself when he did that


 :Lol: lol that was pretty funny

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by ladypink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bryan
> ...


What is wrong with Tyrone these days why is acting sillier then usual? Why can't he see that Molly needs him?

----------


## Chris_2k11

He's acting annoying to fit in with the Molly/Kevin storyline. If everything was alright between the two of them then the affair storyline wouldn't make sense.

----------


## Hannelene

I know she seemed to of turned to the first man that has paid her attention

----------


## tammyy2j

What has happened to Fiz - she is so f*cking annoying now  :Thumbsdown:  

So Tina is after Jason now

----------

parkerman (23-06-2009)

----------


## Hannelene

Fiz I just wanna slap some sense into when did she become so stupid? has she always been this way and I have just been blind?

Looks like Tina and Jason are an item - I wonder how long it will be before David starts plotting Jason's demise?

----------


## LostVoodoo

i like Fiz and John...ordinary people in extraordinary circumstances....

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I thought it was good to see Fiz's determination to speak to John.  Hopefully things will settle down now.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> He's acting annoying to fit in with the Molly/Kevin storyline. If everything was alright between the two of them then the affair storyline wouldn't make sense.


Quite.  Sally's being a pain too, but then she always is isn't she?!  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> He's acting annoying to fit in with the Molly/Kevin storyline. If everything was alright between the two of them then the affair storyline wouldn't make sense.
> 
> 
> Quite.  Sally's being a pain too, but then she always is isn't she?!


I'd say so yeah, not as bad as Rosie though  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> He's acting annoying to fit in with the Molly/Kevin storyline. If everything was alright between the two of them then the affair storyline wouldn't make sense.
> 
> 
> Quite.  Sally's being a pain too, but then she always is isn't she?!


Sally is a pain in the you know what and has been for years she always thinks she is better then everyone else and I can't wait for all of this to come out as it will bring her crashing down to earth

----------


## LostVoodoo

did i hear Kevin use the phrase "jump your bones"? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeergh!

----------


## Perdita

Yes, you did  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

he did say that 
i cringed :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> did i hear Kevin use the phrase "jump your bones"? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeergh!


lmfao! i was wondering if someone would mention it! the whole scene was so cringeworthy, I can't believe their going ahead with this storyline!

----------


## Hannelene

this will turn into one of the wierdest affairs on tv it was like when tracy tried to convince roy they had slept together that made me cringe

----------


## parkerman

I may have missed this somewhere but can someone tell me why David hasn't been arrested for his part in the burglary?

----------


## Abbie

So Jason has had Davids sister and now ex

----------


## Hannelene

> I may have missed this somewhere but can someone tell me why David hasn't been arrested for his part in the burglary?


I wonder the same thing he planned it all

----------


## Hannelene

> So Jason has had Davids sister and now ex


yes  :Sad: 
WHY?
I can't see it lasting!

----------


## CrazyLea

Are there any other Molly/Kevin or Maria/Tony fans around lmao!

----------


## Perdita

> I may have missed this somewhere but can someone tell me why David hasn't been arrested for his part in the burglary?


I have missed the actual episode ( :Sad: ) but I gather he was not actually around or got away before the police arrived, only Garry was seen by Gail's dad.

----------


## Perdita

I am not a fan of either.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> I may have missed this somewhere but can someone tell me why David hasn't been arrested for his part in the burglary?
> 
> 
> I have missed the actual episode () but I gather he was not actually around or got away before the police arrived, only Garry was seen by Gail's dad.


He wasn't, but Gary told the police what happened.

Anyway, it was all "explained" away on Monday, when Graham said the police wouldn't bother to come after him as they already had Gary and that would be enough for them. It sounded very unconvincing to me!

----------


## Perdita

I guess with the history behind the Windass family and the Platt family, the police would doubt Gary's statement anyway (they do) but we all know that young Mr Platt will get his comeuppance soon.

----------


## parkerman

I think Ted would have confirmed Gary's story.

----------


## Perdita

But it is the same with Gary not being punished after attacking David which put him in hospital, he never got punished for that either, he went way over self defence after David hit him first, but that is not unusual in soapland, is it.

----------


## 02ablake

> Are there any other Molly/Kevin or Maria/Tony fans around lmao!


i'm a fan of maria/tony - love em together and the lovely side of tony that seems to come out when hes around maria. can't wait for the baby to join them. Thats gonna be one cuuuutttttteee baby!! :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Rosie needs taking down a peg or two asap

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> Are there any other Molly/Kevin or Maria/Tony fans around lmao!
> 
> 
> i'm a fan of maria/tony - love em together and the lovely side of tony that seems to come out when hes around maria. can't wait for the baby to join them. Thats gonna be one cuuuutttttteee baby!!


As the baby is not Maria's or Tony's, I shall wait and see what baby actor they choose before I give my judgement on its cuteness.  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> Are there any other Molly/Kevin or Maria/Tony fans around lmao!


No


but im starting ti like Maria/Tony

----------


## Abbie

> Rosie needs taking down a peg or two asap


Shes needed to do that for years

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> Are there any other Molly/Kevin or Maria/Tony fans around lmao!
> 
> 
> i'm a fan of maria/tony - love em together and the lovely side of tony that seems to come out when hes around maria. can't wait for the baby to join them. Thats gonna be one cuuuutttttteee baby!!


Personally I can't wait for Carla to return... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hannelene

When does Carla come back to take Rosie down a peg or 2?
Make Tony see sense?
And gets back the factory?

----------

02ablake (01-07-2009)

----------


## parkerman

I'm not sure it's sense she'll make Tony see... :Lol:

----------


## 02ablake

> Originally Posted by 02ablake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> ...


oh i've seen the baby around hes a little cutie - its on the preview videos of itv website.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tony's scream was a bit OTT when Maria went into labour.

----------


## CrazyLea

Lmao it cracked me up. "MARIAAAAA". I just sat there chuckling for a good minute or 2 lmao

----------


## Perdita

Same here, it was way OTT  :Lol:

----------


## LostVoodoo

when Ozzy ran towards her with that stick in his mouth i thought we were going to have a You've Been Framed moment with him knocking her over!

----------


## Abbie

> Lmao it cracked me up. "MARIAAAAA". I just sat there chuckling for a good minute or 2 lmao


 :Lol:  Im so glad someone else thought that cos I loled so much as well

----------


## tammyy2j

Well baby Liam arrived and about frecking time 

I find the affair with Molly and Kevin disgusting  :Thumbsdown:   :Sick:

----------


## Perdita

Just amazed how clean the shack was and tidy, and had Maria not decided on calling the baby Liam before she was in hospital?  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

Not only was the shack clean but the baby was born clean and without an umbilical cord. Its a MIRACLE :Lol:

----------

parkerman (04-07-2009)

----------


## parkerman

> Not only was the shack clean but the vaby was born clean and without an umbilical cord. Its a MIRACLE


You beat me to it, alan. I was going to say that, but got up too late to get in before you.  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

Ok I thought the Molly and Kevin thing would be fun instead I'm cringing watching Molly attempting to be sexy. I'm sorry people but I find her eyes so scary!

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> Not only was the shack clean but the vaby was born clean and without an umbilical cord. Its a MIRACLE
> 
> 
> You beat me to it, alan. I was going to say that, but got up too late to get in before you.


How do you know? Baby was wrapped in something, the umbilical cord could have been out of sight (deleted what I put before because I can hear people going EWWW  :Sick:   already but it involves Ozzy  :Smile: )

----------


## Chris_2k11

So, silly Sally bought Kevin's story about the hotel being a surprise, but wasnt he earlier on about going to see an old school mate or something (i.e. meeting up with Molly?) or had she forgotten about that?

----------


## tammyy2j

Does anyone else find the Molly/Kevin affair boring, lacking any chemistry or passion  :Thumbsdown:  

Ben was spot on with his comments about tart Rosie  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

> So, silly Sally bought Kevin's story about the hotel being a surprise, but wasnt he earlier on about going to see an old school mate or something (i.e. meeting up with Molly?) or had she forgotten about that?


She probably thinks it was part of her plan for a surprise.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> So, silly Sally bought Kevin's story about the hotel being a surprise, but wasnt he earlier on about going to see an old school mate or something (i.e. meeting up with Molly?) or had she forgotten about that?
> 
> 
> She probably thinks it was part of her plan for a surprise.


Yes, they even talked about it.

----------


## Hannelene

> Does anyone else find the Molly/Kevin affair boring, lacking any chemistry or passion  
> 
> Ben was spot on with his comments about tart Rosie


It needs to end now. As the look on Molly's face sad it all for me she looked disgusted with what had taken place on the stairs with Kevin!

----------


## Perdita

It goes on until the end of this year, probably leading to an "explosive" Christmas story  :Sad:

----------


## Hannelene

Which will probably be a pregnancy scare

----------


## Perdita

Absolutely, I think this has been rumoured already but was to be predicted, wasn't it.

----------


## Hannelene

It was predictable  :Sad: 

I can see how the 2 characters have got together as their respective partners are too caught up with other things to know that they are feeling neglected. Tyrone seems like the type of man that would want a family of his own but the last thing Kevin needs is more children as the 2 he already has are a nightmare!

----------


## Perdita

Tyrone and Molly have only been married five minutes, a bit too early for Molly to feel neglected, surely

----------


## Hannelene

She does though as Tyrone is behaving like a spoiled brat now Jack has started a new friendship with another woman. Tyrone has pushed all his focus onto Jack thinking or even assuming that Molly is ok and has everything she needs but she doesn't

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> So, silly Sally bought Kevin's story about the hotel being a surprise, but wasnt he earlier on about going to see an old school mate or something (i.e. meeting up with Molly?) or had she forgotten about that?
> 
> 
> She probably thinks it was part of her plan for a surprise.


No sorry I dont understand haha, surely she must have clicked on!

----------


## Hannelene

This is Sally your talking about as long as everyone was able to see that she was going this fancy hotel thats all she cares about. Gaining a reaction from others then to think about the obvious facts!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Please please please someone get rid of Dev's uncle, why is he there!

----------

CrazyLea (14-07-2009)

----------


## parkerman

I like Dev's uncle. I find him quite humorous.

----------


## Perdita

I think he is funny too, but only because he has short scenes, otherwise he might be a little irritating.

----------


## Katy

you summed it up well there perdita, short scenes with Devs uncle are great, any more i think id throw something at the telly!!!

----------


## lizann

Molly is becoming more and more irritating  :Angry:

----------


## heardki

I read somewhere that Molly becomes pregnant, and don't know who the farther is.  That is most likely to be the Xmas story....... :Nono:

----------


## Perdita

Sadly, you might be right

----------


## *-Rooney-*

And i was worried it was going to be a predictable storyline lol :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think he is funny too, but only because he has short scenes, otherwise he might be a little irritating.


He was funny (ish) to begin with but he's just plain irritating now.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> I think he is funny too, but only because he has short scenes, otherwise he might be a little irritating.
> 
> 
> He was funny (ish) to begin with but he's just plain irritating now.


i agree, plus i don't think the crazy-pile-'em-high-sell-'em-cheap character with a funny accent is particularly useful in 2009.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Urgh Molly getting pregnant and not knowing who the father is poor Tyrone.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Whats going on with Claire and Ashley, why all the arguing all of a sudden?

----------


## Hannelene

Claires pregnant so maybe it's her hormones

----------


## Perdita

Claire is pregnant and maybe it is HIS hormones  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I didn't know she was pregnant?

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    It is not known to them yet either in the storyline but will be revealed tomorrow when she loses the baby

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh right I see, i was trying to think there of when it was announced in the show lol

----------


## Bryan

hahahahahaha Blanche is on top form tonight!  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## 02ablake

loved the AA meeting scenes and also the maria/tony scenes can't wait for these two to finally get it together and how cute did tony look holding cuuute baby liam?

----------


## Perdita

Surely Tony should back off now that Maria's in-laws are staying with her and can help out with the baby and doing shopping and registering the birth. I know he started to help out of guilt and Maria was glad not to be on her own but their behaviour is selfish at the moment. Tony should wait for the Connors to go back to Ireland before getting so much involved again.

----------


## Katy

last nights episode was so funny. I Loved the Barlows scenes. Peter "Is it any wonder i drink!!!!" It was hilarious.

----------


## Perdita

Or Deirdre getting up, saying: "I need a drink"  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> loved the AA meeting scenes and also the maria/tony scenes can't wait for these two to finally get it together and how cute did tony look holding cuuute baby liam?


And how cute did he look when he murdered Maria's husband?

----------


## 02ablake

> Originally Posted by 02ablake
> 
> 
> loved the AA meeting scenes and also the maria/tony scenes can't wait for these two to finally get it together and how cute did tony look holding cuuute baby liam?
> 
> 
> And how cute did he look when he murdered Maria's husband?


he didn't murder her husband he held he when he died - he did however pay someone to run him over something which he truley regrets know, im not saying that makes it alright and answer your original question not cute at all on the night of liams death he needed a shave and was very miserable. :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by 02ablake
> ...


Even though he didn't actually do it himself he still did it! It was him who "arranged" his death!

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by 02ablake
> ...


It's nice to know he regrets is. Let's hope he gets away with it then, eh?  :Wal2l:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> last nights episode was so funny. I Loved the Barlows scenes. Peter "Is it any wonder i drink!!!!" It was hilarious.


Yes, the AA meeting was brilliant.  Couldn't stop laughing at it!  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao! i've just watched mondays second episode on youtube

Blanche blurting out about the affair "she lived on a tug boat!" hahaha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hannelene

you have to love Blanche!!

----------


## lizann

It was strange Corrie being on tonight 

I much preferred the other actress who played Liam's mother

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I much preferred the other actress who played Liam's mother


Have they changed her? I thought she looked different!

----------


## Perdita

Sorcha Cusack, who played his mum originally was not available for filming now, hence a different actress was cast.  :Smile:

----------

Chris_2k11 (24-07-2009)

----------


## LostVoodoo

has anyone else found this Ashley-Clare storyline a bit random? they've not been in it for months and then its suddenly gone from rowing --> clare at death's door --> clare trying to kill herself --> back home --> comedy vasectomy moment in the space of about 4 episodes!

the cocoa conversation between Roy and Graham last night was hilarious!

----------


## parkerman

> has anyone else found this Ashley-Clare storyline a bit random? they've not been in it for months and then its suddenly gone from rowing --> clare at death's door --> clare trying to kill herself --> back home --> comedy vasectomy moment in the space of about 4 episodes!


Yes, I agree. And even for a private clinic that was going it a bit. Ashley decides late on Thursday to have a vasectomy and he's already to have the operation on Friday!



> the cocoa conversation between Roy and Graham last night was hilarious!


Yes, an absolute classic. They should get Roy and Graham together more often!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> has anyone else found this Ashley-Clare storyline a bit random? they've not been in it for months and then its suddenly gone from rowing --> clare at death's door --> clare trying to kill herself --> back home --> comedy vasectomy moment in the space of about 4 episodes!


Agreed. It reeks of "Oh, Claire and Ashley haven't been in it for a while, lets quickly think something up for them" 

*think up a random storyline* 

"yeah that'll do for now"

I think the pair of them have had their day to be honest, easily two of the weakest characters on the show. The producers don't know what to do with them.

----------


## Hannelene

Now that Ashley hasn't gone through with the snip doesn't this mean that their could be tragedy or tears if Claire does get pregnant again sometime soon?

----------


## Perdita

Claire is not going to be happy and eventually Ash will have to go through with it  :Smile:

----------


## Hannelene

I wonder if Claire was to fall pregnant again because of Ashley not going through with the operation would Claire have an abortion behind Ashley's back?

----------


## Perdita

I hope he has the op pretty soon, I can understand Claire being worried about becoming ill again like she did after she had Freddie but I don't think she would ever have an abortion.

----------


## Hannelene

I just wonder where their strotyline is going as it is heading for disaster isn't it?

----------


## parkerman

I'm really struggling to make sense of this storyline with Joe. Why doesn't he just go to the doctor and get some painkillers?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I'm really struggling to make sense of this storyline with Joe. Why doesn't he just go to the doctor and get some painkillers?


Its totally laughable

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> I'm really struggling to make sense of this storyline with Joe. Why doesn't he just go to the doctor and get some painkillers?
> 
> 
> Its totally laughable


He did go to the doctors and she thought he had been on pain medication for too long and decided to not prescribe anymore for him

----------


## parkerman

In that case, that's even more unbelievable. No GP would do that. If someone needs painkillers they would prescribe them.

----------


## Hannelene

I think it was in  Episode #1.7091- where the Dr Patel hinted that this would be the last prescription she would be willing to fill as she thought after so many weeks on painkillers of that strength she couldn't believe he could be in so much pain still.
But I have later found out that patients who are suffering like this are often reffered to 'pain clinics' how come this was not an option for Joe?
How did he go from getting prescriptions from his GP to getting drugs on the blackmarket in a matter of weeks? Did he have some kind of problem before it came to light?

----------


## parkerman

> I think it was in  Episode #1.7091- where the Dr Patel hinted that this would be the last prescription she would be willing to fill as she thought after so many weeks on painkillers of that strength she couldn't believe he could be in so much pain still.
> But I have later found out that patients who are suffering like this are often reffered to 'pain clinics' how come this was not an option for Joe?


Yes, that's probably what they would do and in the meantime they would continue to prescribe painkillers. They certainly would not just cut someone off who said he was still suffering from back pain. Why not refer him to find out what was still causing the pain?

----------


## Hannelene

Exactly, it could be another issue but instead Corrie didn't follow it through they had him going from his GP to obtaining drugs illegally in a matter of weeks.

----------


## Chris_2k11

The sooner Joe leaves the better, possibly one of my worst corrie characters ever!

----------

parkerman (01-08-2009)

----------


## parkerman

> The sooner Joe leaves the better, possibly one of my worst corrie characters ever!


Couldn't agree more!

----------


## Hannelene

When exactly does he die so I can start counting down?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I remember the doctor suggesting that Joe should see a specialist about his back pain, but he refused saying that his pain was improving.  Seemed like he was scared to see a specialist.

----------


## lizann

Is Fiz embarrassed to be engaged to John Stape? She really is an idiot 

Rosie gets more and more and more and more annoying

----------


## Chris_2k11

haven't seen tonights yet, gonna watch it on ITV2 later

----------


## Hannelene

Fiz should of worn the ring that John Stape gave her as I think most of the residents on the street are past caring about whether her and John are together. 
Rosie has always been annoying now she has money she is even more annoying. I'm waiting to see her crash and burn  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

I think her main reason for not wearing the ring was because of Chesney.

----------


## Hannelene

I personally think that Fiz should of left John Stape a long time ago.
I hate the way that she has forgotten about Ches, as at first she had his best interest in mind when their mum Cilla was in the picture. Then Fiz kind of became her mum putting herself first and forgetting Ches  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm glad Peter/Michelle romance is over he is better with Leanne cant wait for her return 

Luke clearly still likes Michelle - how the hell does he stick airhead Rosie has to be the $$$$Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£

----------


## Hannelene

Last nights episode was funny when Luke saw Michelle for the first time in ages. I bet he wanted Rosie to just disappear! Michelle and Luke are more suited then Michelle and Peter. Peter definitely is meant to be with Leanne  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Howcome Kym Marsh has came back just for a few episodes?

Loved the whole carry on with the ring, thought it was hilarious!

----------


## Hannelene

For a few epsiodes? So she isn't back for good?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> For a few epsiodes? So she isn't back for good?


Im sure Michelle said "Im just back for a few days visiting and then im off again" or something?  :Searchme:

----------


## Hannelene

Really? Tells you how much attention I was paying as she is not one of my fav characters I keep hoping they will write her out!

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Michelle was now back for good also - she wants to rent Maria's house from her now when Maria goes to Ireland

----------


## heardki

I thought Maria was only going for a short spell in Ireland.  Did I miss something about Maria leaving Corrie for good.  

Thought I read somewhere her and Tony get together, just as Carla returns....

----------


## Chris_2k11

Massive LOL at tonights episode

----------


## Hannelene

What did I miss?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> What did I miss?


Joe doing his best 'junkie gone mad' impression. how we laughed. 

isn't Mummy Windass lovely?

----------


## Hannelene

Watching the omnibus now  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i love anna windass shes brilliant! i thought last weeks episodes was brilliant. It is so well written.

----------


## Hannelene

Anna is a nice character she is coming into her own

----------


## tammyy2j

Finally Tony and Maria locked lips

----------


## parkerman

If only she knew, eh?

----------


## Hannelene

It was a lovely moment seeing him get so emotional over Maria

----------


## parkerman

Lovely. So it was worth murdering Liam after all. Bless.

----------


## Hannelene

Probably not as isn't Carla due back soon?

----------


## parkerman

Let's hope so. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hannelene

I have missed her
I wonder if Rosie will still be walking around the factory like she owns it when Carla is back? Will her infamous pout stop once Carla makes a return!

----------


## lizann

Does Michelle not remember Liam having an affair with Carla  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Its a bit of a yawn at the moment but still, atleast there was no Joe tonight  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hannelene

I know I was pleased not to see whining Joe!

----------


## Hannelene

> Does Michelle not remember Liam having an affair with Carla


I think she suspected but in some ways refused to believe it was going on when it was so plain and obvious to see

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think Michelle went a little OTT tbh

----------


## Hannelene

She is always OTT!

----------


## tammyy2j

It was good seeing all the McDonalds tonight i'm glad Steve and Becky got married even though the afterpart isnt so good  :Sad:

----------


## Hannelene

Nice to see Jim back!

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Rebecca McDonald  :Sad:

----------


## Hannelene

I know how will they sort this mess out now?

----------


## LostVoodoo

i know, poor Becky. it could have been a bit farcial but her acting was really good. and yeah, loved having all the McDonalds back together.

----------


## lizann

I love Becky's relationship with Roy and Hayley they are like her surrogate parents 

Poor Becky i cant believe everyone thinks she is guilty

----------


## Perdita

I wish Steve had stood up for her before he realised that Hooch was behind the set-up, he is such a spineless git at times  :Angry:

----------


## Hannelene

Roy and Hayley so love Becky they will stand by her no matter what

Was it me or did Liz's face look different? She looked younger

----------


## alan45

Two Billiant episodes of the UKs number one soap on Friday. What a spineless toad Steve is not believing his wife. All credit to Roy and hails for taking her side. No doubt Steve will get even with Hooch. 

How good was it to see Jim back so it was. What was the point of bringing Andy back. He barely spoke two word and he was pretty crap.

*BRING BACK BIG JIM*   so you should

----------


## Hannelene

Andy hardly spoke all those years ago it was always about Steve

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Andy hardly spoke all those years ago it was always about Steve


yeah, Andy was the good boy who went to college whilst Steve caused on the trouble. still, he needs to do something whilst he's here!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think they just brought him back so they could say the whole family is here

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Hannelene
> 
> 
> Andy hardly spoke all those years ago it was always about Steve
> 
> 
> yeah, Andy was the good boy who went to college whilst Steve caused on the trouble. still, he needs to do something whilst he's here!


Like what?

Maybe he can have a short romance with one of the characters there? I would suggest he could be Michelles new love interest but I doubt they would get along! How about Natasha?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor Becky! It was a decent couple of eps on Friday, Steve however irritates me more by the day

----------


## Hannelene

Steve seems to be like him mother in more ways then one as she is so indecisive when it comes to her relationships. Why didn't she contact Lloyd and tell him it was over sooner? He was made to be an idiot waiting for her to come back! Then when she comes back she is kind of smitten with Jim! For once I felt sorry for Lloyd

----------


## Chris_2k11

Liz was totally out of order, Lloyd was right when he said he deserves a bit of respect

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Steve was bang out of order, he should have believed becky when she said she knew nothing about the drugs. Even when hayley said she did win the honeymoon he still didnt believe her

----------


## Hannelene

> Liz was totally out of order, Lloyd was right when he said he deserves a bit of respect


He did as when she left for Spain they were all over each other and now she is back he is out in the cold why is he in the dog house when she was the one who stayed away?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Silly Steve, I saw that coming

----------


## Hannelene

I know who wouldn't!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Kevin was wrong telling molly she should back out of the race/marathon, 

He was the one who wanted to start the affair then he wanted to stop the affair, now he tells her to stop running so he can do it. Im glad she said no cos its obvious she enjoys it

----------


## Hannelene

But this is Kevin all over always changing his mind!
Why does Molly want him?

----------


## GossipGirl

Last nights episode was great I loved the way they set up Davids beating I wonder who finally taught him a lesson?

----------


## GossipGirl

I was even a little upset when I saw how emotional Lloyd got over Liz but laughed so much when Liz was talking to Betty - Betty is so funny!

----------


## Hannelene

Lloyd was so upset I wonder if Liz is in love with Jim again

----------


## Chris_2k11

Eileen's boyfriend gets on my nerves

----------


## Abbie

Me too, hes like whatsherfaces auntie, annoying and is written to be funny but not

----------


## tammyy2j

So who beat up David and can they please do it again

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Gary windass organised for david to be beaten up

----------


## Chris_2k11

David looked like he was about to burst out crying at the end!

----------


## heardki

Call that a beating, it was more like a slap about.  I was expecting, something really bad.  I have seen kids in the street, with better wounds then David's and they are only messing around.

----------


## Katy

Yay, Garys Back, i think im going to like him this time round, already stood up to David. He is such a weasel.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Yay, Garys Back, i think im going to like him this time round, already stood up to David. He is such a weasel.


ditto, if he can just slap David down so this stupid feud storyline is over then he might come out of it a decent character.

----------


## Hannelene

I am so pleased to see Gary back just to see the look on Davids face it was priceless

----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor Emily  :Sad:  never been that bothered about her before but felt sorry for her at the end.

----------


## Chris_2k11

no corrie! shocking lol

----------


## GossipGirl

I forgot that Corrie was not on today- instead football  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

Football is annoying

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Football is annoying


The most overrated game on the planet!

----------


## GossipGirl

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> Football is annoying
> 
> 
> The most overrated game on the planet!


It is over rated I feel its men reliving their youth for a high wage packet

----------


## Bryan

it's never been on of a Friday before! So only 3 corrie this week? booo!

----------


## GossipGirl

Not good football seems to be dominating ITV

----------


## Chris_2k11

so when will the missing eps be shown?

----------


## GossipGirl

I bet they won't

----------


## Bryan

Blanche on top form tonight!!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah she is lol u gotta love blanche

----------


## GossipGirl

Blanche is just too funny her and Simon are a good double act.

----------


## Hannelene

Loved seeing Peter last night and his reaction to hearing Leannes name!

Plus can you believe Molly's reaction to Sally last night? I thought from the way she was acting she would blurt out ' I'm sleeping with your husband' or something along those lines.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Plus can you believe Molly's reaction to Sally last night? I thought from the way she was acting she would blurt out ' I'm sleeping with your husband' or something along those lines.


yeah, we're going to have to suffer loads more of these fabricated scenes for months  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hannelene

It seems that way with Molly looking at Kevin with her scary blue eyes  :Sad:

----------


## parkerman

I thought there were some really touching scenes between Steve and Becky.

----------


## Hannelene

He really put himself out for her
I found it touching when she went to Roy and Hayley they are really like her parents!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Steve trying to act tough tonight was laughable

----------


## Perdita

But he is trying to get Becky the help she needs. The whole episode was very entertaining  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> Steve trying to act tough tonight was laughable


Yes, Steve's great.  :Bow:

----------


## Katy

I loved the episodes last night, so funny, Lloyd, Steve, and Slug scenes were brilliant. 

"Oh well Steve, thats brilliant, you gave him a good shake there!"

----------


## Hannelene

It was good but where did Peter meet his latest squeeze  from?

----------


## Perdita

The pub, she was there with a friend but Peter managed to chat her up

----------


## Hannelene

I don't like her  :Sad: 
Can't wait for Leanne to come back

----------


## Abbie

How funny was it tonight!  :Lol: 
Blanche was very funny

----------


## Hannelene

Blanche was pricelss when she said you know I'm  Psychotic! Even Jason was funny for once!

----------


## LostVoodoo

there were so many things to live about last night's eps, Corrie was on top form!

----------


## GossipGirl

For once I felt sorry for Darryl
Why did his mum want spam?
Nice to see Leanne back on the cobbles

----------


## Chris_2k11

> there were so many things to live about last night's eps, Corrie was on top form!


what was all that about with the spam?!  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Blanche was pricelss when she said you know I'm  Psychotic! Even Jason was funny for once!


 :Lol:  That was my fav part

Jason was really funny too

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> there were so many things to live about last night's eps, Corrie was on top form!
> 
> 
> what was all that about with the spam?!


yeah, I thought that! is she actually on something?

----------


## Hannelene

The spam thing didn't mean much to me never seen anyone have a craving for it

----------


## parkerman

Well, you have now!  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

I only had spam when I moved to the UK had it once and can't say I would want to have it again. unless it was like in batter.

----------


## Bryan

that spam scene was SOOOO random, i mean what the hell!?!?!?!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im not keen on spam

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps after the success of the Eggs thread we could start a how do you like your spam poll...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think leanne overreacted about the michelle thing, its not like peter cheated again, they werent together and he told her there had been others just hadnt mentioned names

----------


## Perdita

I agree with you, Rooney, Leanne went totally OTT. What did she expect? Blow by blow account?

----------


## parkerman

But she did ask Peter if either of the women was anyone she knew and he said, "No."

----------


## Perdita

I suppose she sees this as him lying rather than Peter trying to spare her feelings.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but it was a lose/lose situation and peter knew that, if he had said yes she wouldve  left, leanne has seemed to have forgotten everything bad about her past, arson, stripping etc

----------


## Perdita

I can't remember whether Michelle and Leanne got on or not, I suppose there must have been a problem if Peter was too scared to tell her.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no they got on fine, they managed to put all the business with paul behind them when they worked together in the rovers

----------

Perdita (18-09-2009)

----------


## parkerman

> but it was a lose/lose situation and peter knew that, if he had said yes she wouldve  left,


Why would she have left if he'd mentioned Michelle?




> leanne has seemed to have forgotten everything bad about her past, arson, stripping etc


Yes, I thought the bit where she seemed to be horrified by him setting fire to his flat was a bit rich seeing as she deliberately burnt her own restaurant down!

----------


## Abbie

> I think leanne overreacted about the michelle thing, its not like peter cheated again, they werent together and he told her there had been others just hadnt mentioned names


I agree I mean anyway Michelle knew that Peter wasnt over Leanne

----------


## Chris_2k11

LOL im loving the rivalry between Michelle and Rosie  :Rotfl:  hilarious

----------


## Chris_2k11

Feel sorry for Tyrone

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How brilliant was Blanche in Emily's house before the funeral. 

 "I know I wasn't invited but I wanted to pay my respects, by the way will there be food" Classic

----------


## Hannelene

Blanche was great last night but what about poor tyrone  :Sad: 
I think now that Jack has moved out Tyrone is bound to notice what Molly is up to

----------


## Perdita

Poor Tyrone  :Sad:  I wonder whether Molly and him will stay together when the affair will become common knowledge (as it will) or whether they will split up. I think Kevin and Sally will stick it out, they have been down that road before and Sally will need Kevin to cope with her illness.

----------


## Hannelene

I don't know as Tyrone doesn't seem to have anyone else around Jack is moving on with his life and Molly has become his whole world

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Poor Tyrone  I wonder whether Molly and him will stay together when the affair will become common knowledge (as it will) or whether they will split up. I think Kevin and Sally will stick it out, they have been down that road before and Sally will need Kevin to cope with her illness.


what illness??

----------


## Hannelene

Breast cancer there is a thread about it here:
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=99953

----------


## Abbie

guys inst this a spoiler?? You need to remember to spoiler tag!

----------


## Bryan

i'm sorry but this affair storyline has really killed the character of Molly for me, the old Molly would never have done this! I know Tyronne isnt no George Clooney but hes always done the best he can for it. Affairs aren't out of character for Kevin, but poor poor Tyronne, Molly is a right little madam, i don't like her anymore!

----------


## Hannelene

Molly has changed and it isn't for the better. She has become so full of herself and just focused on her needs forgetting Tyrone. It's like she has forgotten all that Tyrone has done for her. All the effort he went through to plan the 'perfect' wedding. His whole life was for her and now she seems to of turned into a cold hearted woman.  What does she expect from Kevin? For him to leave his family for her?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Tyrone has changed too.  He has been neglecting Molly a lot.  They're not at all like a recently married couple.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Tyrone has changed, Molly has changed...it's just a stupid storyline they have shoe-horned in for no reason!

----------


## Hannelene

I can't believe that this storyline is intended to last as long as it is but Tyrone has to get smart sooner or later.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Tyrone has changed, Molly has changed...it's just a stupid storyline they have shoe-horned in for no reason!


Exactly! Corrie can do better than this rubbish.

----------


## parkerman

Sorry, I put a spoiler in here without the tags but then didn't know how to edit it to put the tags round it....

----------


## Perdita

You might be right, parkerman, but with a decent script, they could have achieved this without having Kevin and Molly have a ridiculous affair.

----------


## parkerman

This is what I meant to say...  Spoiler:    I guess the reason for the storyline is to make Sally's announcement that she has breast cancer all the more poignant.  

Crickey..that was quick, Perdy!!!

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry, I put a spoiler in here without the tags but then didn't know how to edit it to put the tags round it....


Click on 'Edit' and then 'Go Advanced', you then get the icon for spoiler tags  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (21-09-2009)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> This is what I meant to say...  Spoiler:    I guess the reason for the storyline is to make Sally's announcement that she has breast cancer all the more poignant.


but maybe they could have had Kevin embark on an affair with someone who isn't young enough to be his daughter and married for about 10mins.

----------


## Hannelene

Too late as the affair is happening I just hope that Molly doesn't become pregnant as then there will be real trouble and heartbreak for everyone involved

----------


## Perdita

I am sure we will have to watch the 'Who Is The Daddy' saga in this soap too  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

I liked that little scene between Rosie and Sophie tonight, showed Rosie out of bitchy mode for once.

----------

tammyy2j (22-09-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I liked that little scene between Rosie and Sophie tonight, showed Rosie out of bitchy mode for once.


Yes that was nice 

Michelle is back behind the bar and Becky is not happy

----------


## Perdita

Nor is Leanne, who should have made her mind up a lot sooner whether she wanted the job or not, especially as she rejected the only other job offer she got, working with Peter.

----------


## Hannelene

> I liked that little scene between Rosie and Sophie tonight, showed Rosie out of bitchy mode for once.


For once they were like sisters instead of the silly catfights it was sweet  :Smile:

----------

Chris_2k11 (23-09-2009), tammyy2j (24-09-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Blanche putting a bet on 'A Happy Hooker', not knowing why this came into her head with Leanne standing there  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Was it on tonight??  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

> Was it on tonight??


Yes, it was and a nice episode it was too. The weekly spoilers actually stated an episode for last night too, but I would not have realised if I had not scanned to see what else was on after Emmerdale. A one-off though, next week there is no scheduled epi on the Wednesday.

----------


## Chris_2k11

caught it on ITV2  :Thumbsup:  it was a decent episode, felt sorry for Norris although I didn't fully understand what happened with the letters, I got a bit lost?

oh and Rosie moving herself in  :Lol:  shes so forward!

----------


## Perdita

Basically, Ramsey kept writing to his mother, every month, for many years, then just a couple of times a year and in the end, he stopped writing because his mum returned his letters to him un-opened. And she also wrote a nasty letter to him, asking to be left alone. She also never gave Norris the boomarang Ramsay had sent him one birthday or Christmas. Norris never knew this and so started to see his mother in a different light and also realised that he had been just as unkind and uncaring to his brother as she had been to her son.

----------

Chris_2k11 (24-09-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Graeme to Natasha: Have you let one off? but actually standing in dog mess  :Lol:   And the cat fight between Michelle and Rosie was brilliant  :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

Graeme certainly knows how to chat up a lady.  :Rotfl:

----------


## LostVoodoo

yet another cracking episode last night, it looked like an actual party, lol!

----------


## lizann

Graeme certainly has a way with the ladies  :Lol:  

Well done Michelle  :Cheer:  - Rosie is the gutter where she belongs

----------


## Perdita

Trust Norris to establish himself as the sole proprietor of the Kabin before the day is over and let everybody know about it. Wonder how long Tina will be working with him without Rita's backup  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

The party was hilarious, so many funny moments haha

----------


## Hannelene

Norris didn't waste anytime on changing the kabin! For a moment then I thought Graeme's luck had changed with Natasha. Btw where have they been hiding her away?

----------


## Perdita

She will have been rushed off her feet in the hairdressers  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

Well played Rosie 

Fiz is so bloody annoying either marry John or dont - i'm so sick and tired of her now

----------


## LostVoodoo

why is Michelle so incredibly orange?

----------


## Perdita

She was obviously touring with her band in hot countries

----------


## Chris_2k11

Shes always orange, whats new?

----------


## Hannelene

Forget orange why can't she act? She is no better then Rosie Webster

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> why is Michelle so incredibly orange?


She's been drinking too much Tango.

----------


## Perdita

Better drinking it than dancing it. I am sure she will be on SCD or DOI one day  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

Yes she seems to like the spotlight recently

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well Sally's little meeting didnt go according to plan did it  :Big Grin:

----------


## LalaGaga

> Well Sally's little meeting didnt go according to plan did it



Haha

Fiz-1 Sally-0

----------


## tammyy2j

This soap is so boring with the terrible couples of Fiz/John and Molly/Kevin storylines  :Thumbsdown:

----------

parkerman (06-10-2009)

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely agree, tammy. 

This John Stape/Fiz story is driving me mad!

----------


## Hannelene

I feel the story needs to come to an end now with John and Fiz as I think now its time to move on

----------


## Perdita

John is not released from prison until November, I guess we shall see less of him for the next few weeks until he has to face the residents of Coronation Street.

----------


## Hannelene

I secretly hope that john and fiz move away as life will just be hard for them all especially chesney

----------


## heardki

The John/Fiz story is getting boring.

As for the street, not wanting him back on the street, that is a load of rubbish.  Let's list some of the others mistakes:

Leanne   -  Working girl (tart)
Janice    -  Stole the Lottery winnings
Steve    -  Ex con
Gary      -  Ex con
Eddie     -  Ex con
Kevin      - Ex con, womaniser
Ken       -  Womaniser
Becky    -  Ex con
Tony     -  Murderer

This is just a few

----------


## Hannelene

Mistakes? What do you mean these people shouldn't be on the street?

----------


## heardki

No, they should not throw stones at glass houses, they made mistakes, but did anyone reject them.  

So why is John/Fiz being a scapgoat.

----------


## Hannelene

Those people that have been listed have done wrong like many people we have made mistakes. But when it comes to John and Fiz I think that I am not keen on the storyline due to John being in a job where he was trusted and was supposed to be responsible. Instead he had an affair and then kidnapped Rosie. No one even suspected John he attempted to carry on as normal and from seeing his behaviour like that I think John is one character not to be trusted who is capable of alot more then we have ever given him credit. I think John and Fiz need to move away or something like that as John doing what he did effected so many lives around.

Plus I half expected Fiz to put Chesneys feelings first instead of her own needs as I thought the whole point of having Chesney live with her was because their mum was being selfish but in some ways Fiz is like her mum.

----------


## Perdita

> I secretly hope that john and fiz move away as life will just be hard for them all especially chesney


This is soapland and life is never as hard for the characters as it would be in real life.

----------


## Hannelene

True life would be harder then what they make it to be. At one stage in all of this I kept wondering if John and Fiz would start a family soon after he is released from prison.

----------


## Perdita

I am sure that this will be on the cards soon too

----------


## Hannelene

I think it will be plus we need a new arrival

----------


## Chris_2k11

Blanche "well that takes the biscuit!"  :Rotfl:

----------


## Hannelene

I love Blanche she always brings a smile to my face

----------


## Chris_2k11

"WHO ARE YOU CALLING TRAGIC?!!" LMAO love Theresa me!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so maria gets engaged to her dead husbands murderer on the aniversary of his death, wow talk about disrespectful lol

----------


## 02ablake

> so maria gets engaged to her dead husbands murderer on the aniversary of his death, wow talk about disrespectful lol


at least she waited till he was dead to start another relationship, can say the same for him unfortunatly :Mad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

god how annoying is that Helen, she'd drive me up the wall

----------


## Hannelene

In some ways I can empathise with Helen as she has lost a son less then a year ago. She would expect her daughter in law to still be grieving instead she has moved on.

----------


## Hannelene

It was so nice to see Carla back last night she has come back stronger then ever!!

----------


## Perdita

OH insisted on watching a programme on bus drivers in Guatemala when the first half of Corrie tonight was on  :Angry:  Was I right to just smile and let him do so because there is an omnibus edition or should I have kicked off? He knows I am desperate to folow the storyline at the mo?

----------


## Hannelene

It was nice to see Carla back for a little while but I can't wait for the next episode already as I feel Tony is back on form again! I was growing tired of his Mr Nice guy routine!

----------


## 02ablake

I enjoyed the maria and tony scenes last and that baby liam is really cute - looking forward to more of their scenes next week - although tony wishing on the babys life when your lying is not good!

Enjoyed the final scenes with jimmy and tony - good ep!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Family trees must get confusing to the CS writers. Im just watching the omnibus now and when the connors were in the house waiting for tony to arrive, and someone mentioned gettin a different godfather, Maria said kirk was liams uncle and helen said so was ryan, 

Funny i thought they were cousins considering liam snr and michelle are siblings

----------


## Perdita

You are right, Kirk is little Liam's uncle as he is Maria's brother, Ryan is his cousin because Liam senior is Ryan's uncle.

----------


## Hannelene

But Ryan isn't even Michelle's son

----------


## Chris_2k11

> But Ryan isn't even Michelle's son


shhh we aren't supposed to remember that ;)  :Big Grin:  

very exciting last night, so how does Carla come back into it now?

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps she finds out that Jimmy is not dead after all and she comes back to kick a$$

----------


## Hannelene

Or she could come back to oversee the factory as now Luke has gone there is no one watching her business interests anymore

----------


## *-Rooney-*

does carla come back again??

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she is back in a couple of weeks  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

What happened the other night, I never saw after the christening

----------


## Perdita

Jimmy went to Carla's apartment, she thought he was Tony who was meant to come to sign some papers. They fought and Carla hit him over the head with a candle stick, knocking him out, she thought he was dead. Tony arrived shortly afterwards, he had changed his mind about wanting her dead. He then said that she had also killed somebody and they were equal now and persuaded her to leave, he would get rid of the body. Carla left, not knowing that Jimmy was actually alive.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Apparently Carla isnt back till the end of November!

----------


## Abbie

Oh right, wonder how far this will go

----------


## Chris_2k11

I forgot to say how ANNOYING is that Helen, sooner she goes back to Ireland the better imo.

----------


## Hannelene

End of November? Too long to wait!

So is Jummy gone for good?

----------


## Perdita

She is back on 23 November, not that long  :Smile:

----------


## Hannelene

Too long  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Far too long

----------


## Hannelene

Just when Corrie was getting interesting and away from Molly, Kev and Rosie Carla has to go  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Spill the beans Auntie Pam and get this storyline over with!!

----------


## Hannelene

Way too easy for this to happen they are feeling the need to add unneccessary 'suspense'

----------


## lizann

Michelle is very welcoming to strangers  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Perdita

Tony is showing the first symptoms of his heart attack, thinking it is indigestion

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Michelle is very welcoming to strangers


took her long enough to shove him off when he started kissing her!!

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> Michelle is very welcoming to strangers 
> 
> 
> took her long enough to shove him off when he started kissing her!!


That's what I thought.

Any idea where she lives? I might drop in myself... :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Would that be before or after you have fixed the roof?  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by lizann
> ...


above the kebab shop lol

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked Kirk being protective of Maria i forget sometimes that he is her brother 

I hate Molly more and more

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> ...


Thanks. I'm on my way.... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Pam - "I dunno what it is but folk just cant seem to get enough of my baps today" 

 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, even Roy gave her a funny look!

One thing I don't understand...Rosie said that the police and her solicitor said there is nothing they can do about Luke going off with her money. Why can't they? It must be either fraud or just plain theft.

----------


## Perdita

It certainly should be obtaining money by deception as he sold her shares he did not actually own. However, Luke has disappeared and I imagine that the prosecution authorities would not deem it worthwhile to go hunting after him. Should he ever turn up again, they might arrest and charge him then though (I would like to think).

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe its because no one else was told of this sale before it happened, until he left, and there was no paperwork etc, so there is no evidence against luke exept rosies word, and luke could turn around and say she gave him the money or purchased something else off of him, lawyers can twist anything, and luke is slimey, rosie would get chewed up and spat out in court

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was hilarious when she said that 3 grand handbag got nicked haha

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what i would love to know is how she managed to still have 90 grand left to even get knicked lol.

she got 100 grand from stape, and since then she has been splashing out on multiple shopping sprees, a car, shares in underworld, crates of champagne, a holiday for her mum and dad and more,

----------


## parkerman

I think it was Â£150,000 she got.

----------


## Perdita

She did get Â£150,000 from John.

----------


## Perdita

Where is Ozzy? Tony never told anybody that the dog has run off, knowing that he is scared of the fireworks  :Angry:

----------


## Hannelene

I wondered where Ozzy was too he never seems to get much of a mention  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Two Norrises  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

They are funny together  :Lol: 

Glad that Ozzy obviously found his way back home again   :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> Two Norrises


 :Lol:  that was very funny and freaky  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

Oh god John is getting released  :Thumbsdown:  

Hayley is back at the factory

----------


## LostVoodoo

is Freyda going to be Graham's ladyfriend? :O

----------


## Perdita

I think that might develop  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

I found Sally hilarious last night when she was giving out to John  :Rotfl:  and then knocking the scooter  :Lol:  

Gary acting the **** again i forgot Peter was in the navy - i must admit Peter is so sexy  :Wub:

----------


## Perdita

I wish somebody would knock Sally about the same way she throws her way about. John has paid for his wrong-doing, in more ways than one. What right does she have to damage Fiz's scooter, hit John and now damage their house   Spoiler:    by painting the windows black   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## parkerman

> Gary acting the **** again


After all the controversy earlier in the year about what Gary was going to say about Remembrance Day and poppies, I think the whole scene was very well handled. Why don't people just wait before they criticise something they know nothing about?

----------

Perdita (12-11-2009)

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> 
> Gary acting the **** again
> 
> 
> After all the controversy earlier in the year about what Gary was going to say about Remembrance Day and poppies, I think the whole scene was very well handled. Why don't people just wait before they criticise something they know nothing about?


This was sensationalist gossip from that wll known Red Rag the Daily Mirror. I said at the time that I was sure Corrie would handle it correctly and use it to make a point. It was nothing at all like the sensationalist drivel that we were told to expect. Well done to all concerned.

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...16&postcount=4

----------


## tammyy2j

Scruffy Windass warning Tony off Anna  :Lol: 

Sally: "I hope Molly isnt fiddling with anything"  :Rotfl:  if she only knew what she is fiddling with

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Scruffy Windass warning Tony off Anna 
> 
> Sally: "I hope Molly isnt fiddling with anything"  if she only knew what she is fiddling with


I laughed at that, and the look on Kevin's face too!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The only thing Molly is fiddiling with is Kevin's conkers.  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

> The only thing Molly is fiddiling with is Kevin's conkers.


Too much detail, Chloe!  :EEK!:

----------


## Hannelene

That is a horrible thought :Sick:

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Steve and Michelle become friends again?

----------


## Perdita

I think Michelle wished Steve all the best when he married Becky, just before she went on her singing tour. Life is too short and all that. Not sure they are friends but when Liz gave Michelle the job in the pub, they agreed to be friendly with each other. This is soap life ... arch enemies one moment, best pals again the next.

----------

tammyy2j (25-11-2009)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

very true after all look at best friends leanne and carla, u forget her husband paul was sleeping with leanne when she was a prostitute, then tried to kill her in the boot of his car lol, small memories in soap land

----------


## tammyy2j

Rosie a doctor  :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

She is such a cow!!!!  

It's good writing from the Corrie team and acting from Graeame Hawley (John Stape) to make us feel sympathy for a kidnapper.  I really hope Fiz and John's marriage works.

----------


## lizann

Lloyd proposing to Teresa  :Lol:  (not) and she accepting  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

I guess they will have one very, very long engagement  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

Finally Rosie's lies caught out  :Cheer:   :Cheer:  but i still dont like John and Fiz as a couple she has become very very boring

----------


## Chris_2k11

Rosie is way too dozy to be making up stories, hope she gets into trouble for wasting police time

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps some long time viewers of Corrie can help me out here (well, not that long really).

I know that Sally is a very pushy mum and it was due to her that Rosie went to a private school but wasn't this based on the fact that Rosie was quite clever and did well at school? As she is now nothing but a complete dozy bimbo, what happened to the brains she once had?

----------


## lizann

> Perhaps some long time viewers of Corrie can help me out here (well, not that long really).
> 
> I know that Sally is a very pushy mum and it was due to her that Rosie went to a private school but wasn't this based on the fact that Rosie was quite clever and did well at school? As she is now nothing but a complete dozy bimbo, what happened to the brains she once had?


After she dumped Craig she left school and started work in underworld i think but wasnt John her teacher at school at some stage while they were having an affair again i think i dont believe Rosie was ever brainy

She left the school that she went with Craig as she found the work too easy and then Sally sent her to private school

----------


## Perdita

She went to a private school but that does not make her brainy. She clearly never took anything on board that she was taught there and she was not there all that long.

----------


## parkerman

I know that just going to a private school doesn't make you brainy but I thought Sally sent her there because she was showing signs of braininess (if that's a word!)

----------


## Perdita

In Sally's opinion, Rosie probably did show signs of braininess (which is in the Thesaurus  :Big Grin: ), but then Sally would never see anything bad in Rosie  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (03-12-2009)

----------


## lizann

last night John should have said about Sally fancy him also and making a pass at him imagine her face and everyone in the rovers  :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

> ... i still dont like John and Fiz as a couple she has become very very boring


I do like John and Fiz together, and I'm hoping that John is staying in Corrie long-term.  It was brilliant the way he showed Rosie up in public last night.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> ... i still dont like John and Fiz as a couple she has become very very boring
> 
> 
> I do like John and Fiz together, and I'm hoping that John is staying in Corrie long-term.  It was brilliant the way he showed Rosie up in public last night.


I like the two together and I don't think that Fiz has become boring - qutie the opposite, the way she copes with the constant hounding of John by some Coronation Street residents

----------


## lizann

Fiz was bubbly and funny before now all she does is moan and complain

----------


## Perdita

But she has good reason to, they all opposed her relationship with John, now they (Sally and Rosie mainly) are making both their lives a misery. I am sure it will change once Corrie residents have got used to them living there together and she will cheer up again.

----------


## alan45

How good was it to see Rawsie being shown up for the lying little goldigger that she is.

John should have asked Sally if she was jealous that he had a relationship with Rawsie and not her

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is George conning Peter?

----------


## lizann

I think George and his missus might kidnap or sue for full custody for Simon

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How sweet was it when Simon said to Ken about him arguing with Granny Blanche. Aw bless Corrie won't be the same without Blanche having a go at Kenneth.

----------


## Hannelene

Why is George being so nice?
Why has he sprung out of the woodwork now?

Also if Rosie can't drive and the car she bought is possibly losing value everyday why doesn't someone just sell the car?

----------


## parkerman

Someone? It's Rosie's car. How can "someone" sell it?

----------


## Hannelene

Her parents?

----------


## Hannelene

I wrote my question badly  :Sad:   I just wondered as Rosie didn't have a driving licence is the car in her mum or dad's name? As I thought to own a car over here that you needed to licence to do so you could get insurance?

----------


## Perdita

You can insure a car even if you don't own it. I take it That Kevin or Sally are paying for insurance as Sally drives it occasionally.

----------


## Hannelene

Thanks I just wondered 
Maybe Sally likes being seen in the car and will never sell it as she is just as vain as Rosie

----------


## Perdita

Rosie paid over Â£25,000 for the car, I think, that would be almost half of the cash she demanded of John Stape to finance her becoming a doctor. Imagine, Rosie as a doctor  :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

> Is George conning Peter?


There is definitely something creepy about the way George has insinuated himself into Peter, Leanne and Simon's lives.  

Also, as annoying as Ken is, he's absolutely right that the bar has disaster written all over it.  Is George loaning them the money hoping the bar will sabotage Peter's recovery?  George might feel he has a realistic chance of custody if Peter started drinking again!

----------


## Hannelene

> Rosie paid over Â£25,000 for the car, I think, that would be almost half of the cash she demanded of John Stape to finance her becoming a doctor. Imagine, Rosie as a doctor


It will never happens she can just about walk and chew gum at the same time!

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> Is George conning Peter?
> 
> 
> There is definitely something creepy about the way George has insinuated himself into Peter, Leanne and Simon's lives.  
> 
> Also, as annoying as Ken is, he's absolutely right that the bar has disaster written all over it.  Is George loaning them the money hoping the bar will sabotage Peter's recovery?  George might feel he has a realistic chance of custody if Peter started drinking again!


He is creepy
Maybe he is planning to talk Simon away from Peter 
Ken will be right as always when this storyline hits the fan!

----------


## Dazzle

George deliberately took Simon to see Ken as Santa in order to humiliate Ken (although he denied it).  It doesn't look like he cares for Simon as much as he says he does, since it was obvious Simon would be upset if there was a scene.

----------


## Perdita

But Ken needs to grow up and stop being jealous of George and react to him. Simon's affection can't be bought.

----------


## Dazzle

I don't like George so my sympathy is with Ken in this instance - something that rarely happens.  The way he's wheedling his way into Simon, Peter and Leanne's lives is downright creepy.

You're right though that Ken does need to grow up and stop reacting that way to George - he is playing right into his hands.  Poor Simon!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

is he trying to get his way into there lives in hopes to fight for custody?

----------


## Abbie

> is he trying to get his way into there lives in hopes to fight for custody?


I thought about that last night!!!

----------


## lizann

Rosie needs to cover up and put her baps away

----------

Chris_2k11 (12-12-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ken gets right on my wick, whats with that stupid screwed up face he pulls everytime Deirdre shouts at him.

loved Beckys panto performance haha

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Rosie needs to cover up and put her baps away


i know, what was she wearing last night? It was totally inappropriate!

----------


## LostVoodoo

also, can someone explain to me where Sunita has got that amazingly huge house from? as far as I remember she doesn't have a rich family and she only ever worked in the corner shop. and surely Dev can't afford to pay for that?

----------


## parkerman

> Rosie needs to cover up and put her baps away


You speak for yourself!  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> also, can someone explain to me where Sunita has got that amazingly huge house from? as far as I remember she doesn't have a rich family and she only ever worked in the corner shop. and surely Dev can't afford to pay for that?


Dev owns it and pays for it. He owns seven shops don't forget from which he earns a large income.

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, I remember he bought it for himself and Sunita just before they split up, after which she then went to live in it with the twins.

----------


## Perdita

I hope the house is not just in Dev's name because he could make things very difficult for Sunita and Matt if it is not.

----------


## lizann

Surely Carla will be charged with something  :Confused:  

I must admit i like the bromance/friendship between Dev and Steve  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Carla should be charged with withholding evidence in a crime

----------


## Dazzle

I absolutely loved it when Dev's (ex) girlfriend told him to get help  :Rotfl:  

As for Carla being charged with witholding a crime, she wriggled out of that by saying that she didn't know whether to believe Tony's confession and by pointing out that Maria hadn't been believed when she told the police Tony had murdered Liam.  She probably would have been charged in real life though.

----------


## Chris_2k11

The truth caught up with Carla in the end

----------


## tammyy2j

Tina can be a headwrecker sometimes David actually did good tonight

----------


## Katy

I agree. He was good tonight.

I love sophie thought she was good tonight

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I do feel sorry on sophie, its always about rosie, glad she got this day to herself

----------


## parkerman

How contrived was that meeting between Tina and Nick?

Welcome to Soapland!  :Smile:

----------

Chris_2k11 (22-12-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

LOL im just watchin the repeat now, trust her to walk into THAT bar and sit down right next to him  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abbie

THAT was very annoying

----------


## Chris_2k11

The xmas day ep was bloody awful

----------


## Bryan

i agree it was really bad compared to eastenders. it didnt even feel like corrie had made the effort to make it special.

----------


## alan45

Obviously you lot were watching a different episode of Corrie and Deadenders than me. Eastenders was exactly the same as it always is DEPRESSING. The same storylines every year just with different characters. At least Corrie gave us a bit of light releif. Fair enough the Tina and Nick story was a bit contrived and pointless. The rest of the episode was great. Its just a pity that we all knew about Sallys Cancer from the spoilers otherwise NOBODY would have seen that coming. Even the lighthearted bit between Ashley and Claire was funny. No rapes, murders or poison dwarfs overacting. Both Corrie and Emmerdale were miles ahead of the Beebs prozac inducing crap.

----------


## parkerman

I agree with alan. I thought the Coronation Street Christmas episode knocked spots off the Eastenders one. It was witty and funny with a real bit of poignancy thrown in with Sally and Kevin and Molly's relationship. It was much more like real life than Eastenders which was ok as a story but they're not real people who inhabit Walford unlike those who live in Weatherfield.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I found Coronation street depressing, with Sally telling Kevin about her cancer.  And Kevin was absolutely horrible to Molly!  After all he had said to her earlier too.

Eastenders had a proposal between Bianca and Ricky, so not all doom and gloom!

----------


## LostVoodoo

the reason the Corrie xmas episode felt a bit rubbish was because it was mostly about Kevin and Molly, aka the world storyline for years.

----------


## alan45

> the reason the Corrie xmas episode felt a bit rubbish was because it was mostly about Kevin and Molly, aka the world storyline for years.


Looks like you missed the Corrie Panto, Beckys views on pregnancy, The dinner at Gails, Family fun at the Barlows and all the rest bubbling along as snippets of future storylines

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hardly thrilling stuff alan!

----------


## alan45

> Hardly thrilling stuff alan!


Never claimed it was thrilling Chris. certainly more entertaining and realistic than the terminally DEPRESSING goings on in Mitchellenders. Its the same every year. Thank God at least next Crimbo there will be no Peggy. Wonder whose turn it will be to be murdered. Who will be involved in the guess the daddy story. Who will storm off in a black cab. What as yet unknown and unbelievable fairmily secret will be revealed. What new addition will there be to the Mitchell Clan

----------


## tammyy2j

The new Nick look terrible and old

----------


## Katy

> The new Nick look terrible and old


I agree and I thought aadam rickett was bad. I'm enjoying corrie at the minute. Love steve and becky whenever there on scren. Can't stand rosie.

----------


## Hannelene

> The new Nick look terrible and old


He does look a little worn around the edges but the acting is no better then the Nick before! I just wonder  *How long will he be around for?*

----------


## Dazzle

> The new Nick look terrible and old


I agree he looks too old - how old is he supposed to be, does anyone know?  He looks too old to be Gail's son.

I do think Ben Price is better than Adam Rickett though, and am hoping he'll improve in the role.  I remember he wasn't a good actor in Footballer's Wives either, but I did like him all the same.

----------


## Perdita

Nick should be 30 years old now, Ben Price looks way too old and so far I have not been impressed with his acting skills  :Nono:

----------


## Abbie

He doesnt look like he could be Gails son

----------


## parkerman

Ben Price is 37.

----------


## Perdita

> Ben Price is 37.


He looks 10 years older than that

----------


## Dazzle

I actually didn't think he looked as old as 37, but he still looks too old to be Gail's son.

----------


## Hannelene

He looks his age I think

----------


## lizann

Steve was funny drunk last night LOL

----------


## Dazzle

He was hilarious!  I love Steve, he's a great character.

----------


## Chris_2k11

He was terrible imo, his character is so OTT.

----------


## Perdita

I have seen better actors pretending to be drunk

----------


## Chris_2k11

Gail's dress  :EEK!:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

David and nick - can everyone else feel the love lol

----------


## lizann

Oh my god what did Gail look like  :Stick Out Tongue: 

David knows Nick is after Tina and i guess he is jealous

----------


## parkerman

Speaking as an ex-Councillor myself, may I just say that the portrayal of the planning meeting was just ridiculous. That is not how it happens.

----------


## Katy

y dads a planner and he said exactly the same thing. 

that aside i really enjoyed the episode, especially the scenes with Sally and Carla in the factory.

----------


## Hannelene

Carla was great and she looks even better then before!

----------


## Perdita

Sounded like Carla also had breast cancer at some time.

----------


## Dazzle

I absolutely loved the showdown between Nick and David - it was nasty and felt very realistic.  There's an antagonistic chemistry between them that should be great viewing.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I am sure there will be plenty more showdowns between those two

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sounded like Carla also had breast cancer at some time.


I's say she had a scare in the past maybe

----------


## parkerman

She said she'd had a scare when she was talking to Sally but that it turned out not to be cancer.

----------

Perdita (09-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Ha ha, Mary has her beady little eyes on Norris again and he can't say NO  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Graeme crying for Rosie  :Lol:

----------

parkerman (12-01-2010)

----------


## CrazyLea

That was pretty funny  :Stick Out Tongue:  
I enjoyed these episodes.. well I enjoyed Sally and Kevin telling Rosie and Sophie about the cancer.. that sounds bad, but you know what I mean. It was pretty good acting.

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, Sophie's reaction to Sally's cancer was especially believable.

I'm loving mad Mary's obsession with Norris.  It was hilarious when she scribbled out Freda from the photo the other day like a complete psycho  :Rotfl: .

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Graeme crying for Rosie


It was funny, but sweet too!

----------


## PILKY

> Graeme crying for Rosie


that was funny

----------


## Katy

Graemes crying was so funny, it was nearly as funny as Rosies shocking acting! 

Thought Sophie was brilliant when she found out about Sally.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Joe and Gail didnt go away for very long

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Isnt ted gonna wonder why gail doesnt mention the flat, Cos Joe told him he would tell her about it while they were away

----------


## Perdita

It will be one of those things, he wants to ask, her phone goes and she has to leave with the promise: We'll talk later, Dad  :Smile:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Joe and Gail didnt go away for very long


I thought that too.  What was it, a weekend?  Nice place though.

----------


## Perdita

Don't forget, he is broke and they might not have been able to take more time off, Gail at least, working at the Med Centre

----------


## lizann

How can Joe afford life insurance?

Even though Rosie was doing good by sticking up for her mother i still felt it was all about her - god i hate Rosie

----------


## Perdita

Maybe they were given cash as a wedding present and he paid the down payment with it

----------


## Hannelene

Is Joe planning to take the life insurance out to kill Gail so he can collect the money for himself?

----------


## Perdita

No,   Spoiler:     He wanted to disappear with his boat one day and return in a few years time, like the back from the dead John Darwin case a couple of years ago.

----------


## alan45

Respect to the writers of Corrie for having a storyline about Gary Wundass joining the army, Its well written and acted and after all must be happening in hundreds of homes up and down the country. Whether or not you agree with the war in Afghanistan all credit to the brave men and women risking their lives day and daily. Credit to Corrie for highlighting it.

----------


## Dazzle

Has Gary Windass left Corrie now?  I hope not, they never really gave his character a chance to develop.

----------


## Perdita

He will come back as a fully trained soldier

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2010)

----------


## Katy

i loved the scenes where the were waving off Gary, its really believable as is Salllys storyline at the moment, and there both really well acted.

----------


## Perdita

I agree, very believable stories and well acted from all. Hope they do well in the NTAs  :Smile:

----------

Katy (18-01-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Tyrone annoyed me when he was talking about going away to see kevin, and molly said their away to toast gary. and tyrone said "Gary, whos gary compared to kev". Well hes the guy who is away to risk his life for your country, ..oh and hasnt been sleeping with your wife.

Im glad molly is leaving tyrone, with or without kevin....lets face it she was never tyrones first priority, at the start of the marriage she was getting neglected because he was obsesed with jack and whatshername, now its kevin.

"RANT OVER" thanks for ur patience lol

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Tyrone he deserves better than Molly the awful cow and then she is blaming Tyrone she should be honest with him

----------


## PILKY

i felt like  crying for tyrone feel sorry for him
and i felt like smacking steve to

----------


## Perdita

At least Molly has been honest with Ty, as sad as the situation is, better than living a lie. Steve needs wallopping big time, pratt  :Angry:

----------


## lizann

Molly and Steve both deserve a good smack

----------


## alan45

> At least Molly has been honest with Ty, as sad as the situation is, better than living a lie. Steve needs wallopping big time, pratt


Well she has been a wee bit honest with him. She just forgot to mention she was sha**ing his boss and best mate Kevin.

Steve really does need a good slapping. He is behaving like a complete as*hole

----------


## Dazzle

I thought the scenes between Molly and Tyrone were really well written and acted.  I even felt sorry for Molly as well as Tyrone.  If she doesn't love Tyrone, she was right to leave him and she obviously didn't like hurting him, although hurtful things were said by both at various times.  It was very realistic.

Add me to the list of people who want to smack Steve!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I thought the scenes between Molly and Tyrone were really well written and acted.  I even felt sorry for Molly as well as Tyrone.  If she doesn't love Tyrone, she was right to leave him and she obviously didn't like hurting him, although hurtful things were said by both at various times.  It was very realistic.


Yes, quite agree.  I felt sorry for both of them too.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I thought Kevin was awful with Molly last night.  What right does he have to tell her to go back to Tyrone?

----------


## alan45

> I thought Kevin was awful with Molly last night.  What right does he have to tell her to go back to Tyrone?


Because he is sh1t scared of Sally finding out. Of course as this is soapland we all know that its only a matter of time and indeed there have already been rumours to that effect

----------


## Chris_2k11

Seriously had enough of Joe, not sure why but the actor just grates on me.

----------


## Perdita

Never has been my favourite actor, agree with  you on that point.   Spoiler:      But I belive we won't have to suffer much longer.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Never has been my favourite actor, agree with  you on that point.   Spoiler:      But I belive we won't have to suffer much longer.


  Spoiler:    I'll feel sorry for Gail but god he has to go!

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     I just wish that it would not involve Gail having a bad time again, she has had enough of it imo

----------


## Chris_2k11

A few bust-ups tonight LOL

----------


## PILKY

aww becky  :Sad:  and steve needs a boot  :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

What is Steve playing at? And Kelly should know better than to go upstairs with him  :Angry:  
Did Becky get a necklace out of the bag with her mum's belongings right at the end of the episode? Could not quite make it out.
 I so felt for her  :Sad:

----------


## PILKY

[QUOTE=
Did Becky get a necklace out of the bag with her mum's belongings right at the end of the episode? Could not quite make it out.
 I so felt for her  :Sad: [/QUOTE]

yeh i think she did

----------

Perdita (26-01-2010)

----------


## PILKY

i liked it when becky smacked steve goo becky

----------


## Katy

Loved th pub scenes 

"I'll have a dozen packets of peanuts as well pleas" hahaha

----------


## Chris_2k11

really boring episode tonight

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh forgot about it tonight? What time was it on? 
What happened? Though my your remark, I'm guessing not much lol..

----------


## Chris_2k11

it was on half 8, just more stuff with Molly and Tyrone, Rosie and her boob job, Joe and his debts.. Zzzz you get the idea haha

----------

CrazyLea (29-01-2010)

----------


## PILKY

omg i want to smack steve so much :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

Join the queue

----------


## Perdita

Serves him right, falling on his face like that   :Lol:

----------


## PILKY

> Serves him right, falling on his face like that


that was funny :Cheer:

----------


## PILKY

steves face :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Yes, that was funny  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

It was great seeing Ciaran back

----------


## Dazzle

Peter drinking again... :Thumbsdown: 

I feel sorry for him and his family.

----------


## PILKY

> Peter drinking again...
> 
> I feel sorry for him and his family.


yeh me to i was sat here going noooooooooooooo peter :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

Things are gonna go downhill fast for him now, methinks.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think this was georges plan the whole time, peter to fall off the wagon and he will gain custody of simon - especially now he is such a contributing factor in his life, paying for private education for him.

----------


## PILKY

that what i was thinking to

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter you cant ever have only one drink  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## parkerman

> Peter you cant ever have only one drink


As no doubt he is about to prove. :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> Peter you cant ever have only one drink





> As no doubt he is about to prove.


One drink is one too many and a thousands not enough

----------


## Perdita

That is such a good statement, Alan, I never heard it before, but I think it is so very true

----------


## alan45

> That is such a good statement, Alan, I never heard it before, but I think it is so very true


I cannot take the credidit for it. I heard it from a nurse who specialised in dealing with alcoholics. Its very apt.

All credit to Chris Gasgoyne in playing the part very well.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I thought he was really good last night. His gradual decline from sober to out of control was really well done. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

Yes, he done a good job  :Clap:

----------


## Dazzle

I agree too.  The fact that we care about Peter and his drinking proves how good a job he and the writers have done.

----------


## PILKY

it's only going to get worse for him :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Was that the opening for the wine bar?

I hope Leanne and Ciaran dont have an affair later down the line i love Peter and Leanne and Simon together

----------


## parkerman

> Was that the opening for the wine bar?


No. It was to show potential customers etc. what it would be like. They were only at the beginning of the interior building work.

----------

tammyy2j (09-02-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree it was good acting from Peter, he plays the drunk part really well.

----------


## Chris_2k11

So glad to see the back of Joe. a truly awful character imo

----------


## parkerman

> So glad to see the back of Joe. a truly awful character imo


And actor if you ask me.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Agreed!

----------


## PILKY

agree with that to

----------


## alan45

Reece Dinsdale is a great actor. When he arrived as the character Joe he was excellent. However once he decided not to stay then the Corrie producers had some half-wit write a leaving story for him. The character became crap and the storyline shoddy. The character was turned into a complete waste of space and the situations became more lauhable with every episode. I am glad to see the back of the Joe character but sad to see a great actor being used in such a rubbish fashion

----------


## Perdita

Could not agree any more with you, Alan

----------


## tammyy2j

I wish Joe had taken Gail with him

----------


## parkerman

I can't wait to see who Gail marries next!

----------


## alan45

> I can't wait to see who Gail marries next!


Well Tyrone is free at the minute although Norris would be a better bet as he has his own business.

----------


## Perdita

She probably will have a civil ceremony with Tracey Barlow in prison  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

I agree that Reece Dinsdale is a good actor - I've always really liked him in things until Corrie, and was excited to learn he was joining.  It wasn't his fault that Joe was such an unlikeable character.

Did anyone else find the drowning scenes hard to watch?  Although I was glad that Joe was leaving, I found his final moments stressful.  Very well done to all involved.

----------


## parkerman

> Did anyone else find the drowning scenes hard to watch?  Although I was glad that Joe was leaving, I found his final moments stressful.  Very well done to all involved.


I did find it hard to watch, but not, I suspect for the same reason as you. I thought it was complete and utter rubbish the way it was done. Reece Dinsdale may have been a good actor before Corrie but I found his drowning scene awful and completely unconvincing.

----------


## Dazzle

:Rotfl:  Not quite the reaction those involved would have been hoping for, I think.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I agree that Reece Dinsdale is a good actor - I've always really liked him in things until Corrie, and was excited to learn he was joining.  It wasn't his fault that Joe was such an unlikeable character.
> 
> Did anyone else find the drowning scenes hard to watch?  Although I was glad that Joe was leaving, I found his final moments stressful.  Very well done to all involved.


I could not stop laughing tbh

----------

Chris_2k11 (10-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Looks like I'm in the minority.  Again.   :Smile:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I agree it was good acting from Peter, he plays the drunk part really well.


Yes, he's more convincing than a lot of actors at playing the drunk.

----------


## Abbie

I didnt watch joes death but I heard it was a titanic moment

----------


## Perdita

:Lol:   I think you have hit the spot

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yes Gail was Kate Winslet "JOEEEEEE!!"  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  yeah I heard it was the way he let go and went into the water

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Yes kate and leo move over for gail and joe lol

----------


## Dazzle

It was nice seeing David supporting Gail.

How stupid is she for covering for Joe?

----------


## Perdita

I guess she is confused and in shock and not thinking straight. Probably also does not want to believe that she picked another loser as husband

----------


## Bryan

i love this storyline with Peter, it's so well acted by the act that plays Peter. He makes so much more of an interesting character than Phil Mitchell, I at least feel sorry for Peter when things go wrong. Poor Simon though caught in this battle between them all  :Sad:  x

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The reality with Corrie is. That they build up a storyline.  Peter didn't become an alcholic over night. We seen it unfolding unlike EE with Phil becoming an alcholic over night and Chelsea becoming a coke head.

----------


## alan45

> The reality with Corrie is. That they build up a storyline.  Peter didn't become an alcholic over night. We seen it unfolding unlike EE with Phil becoming an alcholic over night and Chelsea becoming a coke head.


After all a pickled* Beetroot* is not an unusual sight

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm quite parcial to a bit of Pickled Beetroot.

----------


## alan45

Not this one

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Na no that one.  The purple stuff in a gass jar.

----------


## Dazzle

> unlike EE with Phil becoming an alcholic over night


To be fair, Phil has been an alcoholic for many years, and there was a big build-up when his drinking first started getting out of control a long time ago.  He'd been on the OJ for a long time before succumbing to drink again recently when his mum blamed him for not killing Archie.

----------


## Perdita

Can somebody refresh my memory and tell me where Dev has a restaurant? Thanks, I can't remember for my life

----------


## alan45

> Can somebody refresh my memory and tell me where Dev has a restaurant? Thanks, I can't remember for my life


He admitted is wasnt actually a sit down restaurant but more of a fast food outlet


Jerrys kebab shop

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah he would have stuck with telling them it was a restaurant if they didnt want to come and see it lol

----------

Cat2687 (15-02-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Of course, I have just remembered myself... thanks guys   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha restaurant  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hannelene

Do Sunita's aunt really not know about Sunita splitting up from Dev? Or is their visit a plot to get these 2 back together?

----------


## Dazzle

I think the aunts' visit is a contrived plot to get Dev and Sunita back together.

Weren't Lewis and Audrey hilarious in last night's episodes?  Comparing her to Barack Obama...  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> I think the aunts' visit is a contrived plot to get Dev and Sunita back together.
> 
> Weren't Lewis and Audrey hilarious in last night's episodes?  Comparing her to Barack Obama...


Norris is wondering where he remembers Lewis from. No doubt when he does he will delight in telling anyone who will listen

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, he'll cause as much trouble as possible when he remembers.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but norris doesnt know hes an escort, he was someone elses "date"

----------


## tammyy2j

anyone else Tina was way overacting last night?

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps she knows she's up against it with Lacey Turner when it comes to next year's soap award!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Perhaps she knows she's up against it with Lacey Turner when it comes to next year's soap award!


she dont stand a chance so

----------


## Dazzle

I thought Tina's reaction was spot-on to losing someone close in a shocking way.  I agree Lacey deserves the award though  :Smile: 

It's such a shame that Mary won't be staying in Corrie.  I love her and Norris as a double-act - they're hilarious together.  Mary's like a scary version of Norris.

----------

Perdita (23-02-2010)

----------


## Katy

Thought last night was heartbreaking. Tina was so realistic. Brilliant acting.

----------


## lizann

McIntyre Uncovered  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> anyone else Tina was way overacting last night?


 Not really.. her dad's dead

----------

alan45 (24-02-2010), Dazzle (24-02-2010), Perdita (24-02-2010)

----------


## alan45

> Perhaps she knows she's up against it with Lacey Turner when it comes to next year's soap award!


The year is barely started and folk have already decided that Lacet Turner will win the award. ALL the soaps have a lot more dramatic storylines to come before the year is up.

----------


## parkerman

> ALL the soaps have a lot more dramatic storylines to come before the year is up.


Yes, but will they be explosive and rock the Square/Cobbles?

----------


## Perdita

Of course they will, parkerman, we will be told that they are   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Whatever happens, its sure to be sensational........

----------


## alan45

> Yes, but will they be explosive and rock the Square/Cobbles?


and the Dales

----------


## Dazzle

I don't get why Gail was so worried about Joe getting into any trouble when no insurance claim was being made for his faked death.  Surely it would have been the fraud that was the criminal offence, not just his disappearance.  People vanish and start new lives all the time.  

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't imagine that Joe would have gone to prison, or even been charged with anything, for faking his death, if Gail had been open from the start and told the police everything.  There would have been no investigation into his "death" and no insurance fraud, so no crime.  Or am I completely wrong about that?

----------


## Perdita

Unless planning the fraud is a crime?  I agree with you though, he has not made a claim, so no crime committed

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't imagine that Joe would have gone to prison, or even been charged with anything, for faking his death, if Gail had been open from the start and told the police everything.  There would have been no investigation into his "death" and no insurance fraud, so no crime.  Or am I completely wrong about that?


If Gail had told the police everything of course Joe would have been arrested for trying to commit fraud. Tha fact that Gail didn't go through with it doesn't alter the fact that Joe's intentions were a criminal act.

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2010)

----------


## alan45

Proving r he Intent to Committ a Fraud would have been very difficult without the evidence of Gail. She would be a competent but not compellable witness so if she refused to give evidence against Joe then the police would have a very hard time proving their case

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Thanks for your answers guys.  I didn't realise that the intention to commit fraud was a criminal act, although from what you all say Joe may have gotten away without going to prison without Gail's co-operation.  I understand now that she was right to worry about him getting into trouble even without an insurance claim.

----------


## alan45

Things such as Joe taking out the policy, making arrangements to travel to Ireland and packing clothing to take away with him along with leaving notes about a suicide would all help to build a case that his intent was to defraud

----------


## Dazzle

I don't think Joe left a suicide note, though.  It was supposed to be an accidental death, I'm sure.

----------


## parkerman

No he didn't leave a suicide note. It was supposed to have been an accidental death and the idea was to be that his body wouldn't be found.

----------


## Perdita

It was accidental, he wanted to disappear for a while, wait for Gail to get the insurance money and re-appear at some time. The mast knocked him into the water and he was unable to get back onto the boat.

----------


## parkerman

> It was accidental, he wanted to disappear for a while, wait for Gail to get the insurance money and re-appear at some time. The mast knocked him into the water and he was unable to get back into the boat, that is why he drowned.


I think you've misunderstood what the discussion is about, Perdy!

----------


## Perdita

Would not surprise me, parkerman, have had one hell of a week behind me but finished my project at work, so can concentrate a bit more again. Just ignore what I said  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> I don't think Joe left a suicide note, though.  It was supposed to be an accidental death, I'm sure.


I didnt say he left a suicide note. I was just giving examples of what elelments may go towards proving his intent to defraud.

Each of them singly may be insufficient but taken together would provide sufficient evidence to warrant a prosecution.

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Margie Clark, hope she is not staying for long  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha shes crazy!

----------


## Perdita

Sunita's house looks big enough to have more than 2 bedrooms, so her kids would not have to share a bedroom

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe because they are twins she wants them to be in the same room while they are young,

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, maybe that is why

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Margie Clark, hope she is not staying for long


Hasn't changed has she?  Bringing that guy home with her for a one night stand, and then calling Molly a tart!

----------


## Dazzle

I hate Margi Clark too, and hope she's going very, very soon.  I don't know what all this pretending to care about Tyrone is all about - maybe just an excuse to fight with Molly.  I had to laugh at her line"...as soon as my pits stop smarting!" though.  :Rotfl: 

I thought David was really sweet (yes, really!) last night when he said to Gail "You were thinking of Tina.  It's called love." when she was explaining to the police that she sent the text and flowers to Tina.  Since it was he who really sent them, he was talking about his own love for Tina.  Awwwww....

----------


## parkerman

I think Margi Clark is great. Sorry...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Its all starting to point to gail now,  she never gets a break does she.

poor steve and becky,  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

yeah, poor Gail, she really just tried to help the man she loved and now it has all gone horribly wrong. I hope that they will find out eventually that she is telling the truth and she never killed him.

My heart went out to Becky and Steve   :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good acting from Tina and Becky last night

----------


## tammyy2j

Liz is a cougar and its a sickness her after younger man  :Lol: 

Poor Becky  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Gail's going daaaan

----------


## alan45

> Gail's going daaaan


Fanks to that grass Traceyluv. She sh ould ave bin on Eastenders. The Mitchells stick togevva

----------


## Perdita

Norris, with a toupe   :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

It was hilarious when Mary said "he seems a little unsure" to Norris' reaction to the toupee.  A bit of an understatement!  And I loved his "king of the swingers" card from Rita  :Rotfl:  .

I would have taken Simon then and there if I was Peter.  I wouldn't trust George at all.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Norris, with a toupe


Yes, loved that.  Especially when he tried it on in the Gents!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

And he obviously did not know which way round to put it on   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

the policeman who arrested Peter last night was crap! lol

----------


## lizann

I'm sorry but why didnt Ken get Simon he is his granddad also 

Peter is the legal guardian of the child not George 

Peter played right into George's hands last night and that copper was all for George

----------


## parkerman

It was all nonsense. Even in the extremely unlikely  event the police were to take Simon off Peter, Ken and Leanne would have had a much bigger right to take Simon back to his home than leaving him with George.

----------


## Perdita

I thought that it was quite badly scripted but then again, soapland can't be too true to life, else it would nto be fiction anymore, I guess

----------


## alan45

Hilarious scene tonight between Kevin and Molly after she showed him the scan pictures

*Kevin* '' Are you sure this isnt some kind of a wind-up''

*Molly* '' No, its a real c0ck up''

Priceless

----------

lizann (16-03-2010), parkerman (16-03-2010)

----------


## parkerman

I was going to post that one myself. An all-time great Corrie quote!

----------

alan45 (16-03-2010)

----------


## alan45

> I was going to post that one myself. An all-time great Corrie quote!


I wonder if Vicky Binns realised what she was saying. I actually burst out laughing.

----------


## parkerman

Me too. Surely it must have been intentional. I can't believe no-one would have realised what she was saying.

----------


## lizann

Simon's back safe  :Cheer:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Why didn't the Police appear at Ken's house to check that Simon was okay.

----------


## Dazzle

Corrie was very good yesterday - lots of funny moments, especially with mad Mary.  Her answer to Rita's "I wasn't born yesterday" was classic: "No...I can see that".  :Rotfl:   And Liz's face when she asked for gin and apple juice was hilarious.

I also enjoyed the Wild West-type standoff between Tina and David as they left their houses for court.

----------


## Perdita

TUPELE Dorgu has criticised Corrie bosses over her humdrum exit from the soap.

Her character Kelly Crabtree left in tears last night after being fired from Underworld.

Tupele, 32, said: "I would have liked my last scene to be more dramatic.

"When I chose to leave they said they were already so far along in storylines there was only so much they could do.

"Kelly wasn't involved heavily with a lot of people so it was easier to do that."

Tupele will take part in tomorrow's Soap Star Mile Challenge for Sports Relief along London's Embankment.

Others due to run include EastEnders' Melissa Suffield and John Altman, Hollyoaks' Anthony Quinlan and Emmerdale's Sophie Powles.

Sponsor the celebs at www.sportrelief.com.

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0ihXsSsz8

----------


## parkerman

Well at least it wasn't in the back of a cab....

----------


## Perdita

I bet she will be back in a few years when her other projects don't come to fruition. I agree that her leaving was rubbish, they could have made it more exciting, jeez, we got better scriptwriters on here who would have made a far better job, I am sure  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> we got better scriptwriters on here who would have made a far better job, I am sure


I can't think who you mean... :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Well im glad to see the back of her

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Kelly was never a major character, so I think her ending suited her.  Not every character can leave in dramatic fashion.  Pity she had to be so bitchy to Janice though.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad Kelly's gone too.  Nick was a bit mean sacking her in front of everyone, wasn't he?  He could have asked her to step into the office to do it.  I thought her exit was quite dramatic given she's only a minor character.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm glad Kelly's gone too.  Nick was a bit mean sacking her in front of everyone, wasn't he?  He could have asked her to step into the office to do it.  I thought her exit was quite dramatic given she's only a minor character.


It was mean sacking her in front of everyone, but I think it was the way Carla wanted it.

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I think you're probably right that that's the way Carla wanted it.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (21-03-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Agreed about Kelly's exit, totally rushed and stupid especially the way she just suddenly started insulting all the girls out the blue.

Feel so sorry for Gail  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> And Liz's face when she asked for gin and apple juice was hilarious.


haha that was brill  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (22-03-2010)

----------


## lizann

Nick doesnt seem to care too much about his mother only David which i am shocked about

----------


## Dazzle

I agree that it's shocking that David is the one that cares so much about Gail's incarceration, but it feels right at the same time.  They've always had a very intense relationship, whether good or bad.

----------

parkerman (22-03-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Why does gail and audrey think of nick as the golden boy, he has never been there, and now that he is here, he's not interested in his family  - business always comes first to the likes of him.

Im really liking david right now, 

Janice was funny "when i told leanne about kellly, she said kelly prob enjoyed getting the sack more than she enjoyed sleeping with him" llol

----------


## Dazzle

> Why does gail and audrey think of nick as the golden boy, he has never been there, and now that he is here, he's not interested in his family  - business always comes first to the likes of him.l


It's the usual reason why not-so-nice people are rated highly - because they're materially successful.  It's really unfair on David (and I didn't think I'd ever be complaining about that!).  I'm glad David told Audrey and Nick some home truths last night.

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol ive just realised its her out of Hollyoaks playing Gail's solicitor

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i wasnt paying attention who out of the oaks?

----------


## Chris_2k11

it was Dannii the student (one who went out with Russ)

----------


## Dazzle

Norris in full-on busybody mode, using his much derided phone camera to snap Audrey and Lewis, was classic Corrie.

I'm glad Molly took the arrogant Kevin down a peg or two.  The world doesn't revolve around him and his family.

----------


## Dazzle

It's ridiculous that Sunita would want to move her and the kids from her spacious home in the leafy suburbs to a small flat in Coronation Street.

I'm glad Julie told Eileen about Jesse coming on to her.  He didn't even seem to consider the possibility that Julie would tell!  It was nice to see the sisters bonding afterwards.

Is that the first time anyone's ever left the Street by hightailing it down the middle of the road?  :Rotfl:   Better than the back of a taxi, I suppose.

----------


## Katy

yeh i think it was! I liked Jesse as well. I thought that to about sunita, you wuldnt want to move to that flat.

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Maybe Sunita felt rather lonely out there and realised she missed the old neighbourhood?

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, I suppose that is a reasonable explanation, since she used to live on the Street.  She's probably nostaligic for it.

----------


## alan45

She did say that her neighbours hadnt really accepted her so maybe its a racist thing.

However its really just a script ploy to allow Dev and Sunita to buy Marias house. What puzzles me is that if Dev has so many shops why should he choose to live in a two up two down in Coronation Street

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> What puzzles me is that if Dev has so many shops why should he choose to live in a two up two down in Coronation Street


I've often wondered why Dev is in Coronation Street so much. Does he ever go to his other shops?  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Didn't they just bring the other shops into it for the Mad Maya storyline lol

----------


## parkerman

He's supposed to own seven shops isn't he?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I believe he had 7 shops when Sunita found out about his other children. Strange that Amber has not been home from university  :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

> Strange that Amber has not been home from university


She obviously doesn't go to Oxford.  :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

I understand Tina pushing people away her her grief, but couldn't Michelle Keegan have stopped the spray tanning for this storyline?  A grieving Tina wouldn't be thinking about things like tanning, so the fluorescent orange look is even more silly than usual.

Steve and Becky's shenanigans were hilarious last night - long may their "passion" continue.  I particularly laughed when Becky said "I hate seeing you all limp".  :Rotfl: 

I'm loving Nick and David's scenes together - they have great chemistry.  Nick definitely deserved both punches.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How funny was Graham drinking the brandy last night.

----------


## alan45

> How funny was Graham drinking the brandy last night.


  and giving Dev a lecture on parenting skills

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I love graham he is just a breath of fresh air in soapland

----------


## Katy

Dev: "We can't live here"
Sunita: "Why not"
Dev: "Its Coronation Street!" Hahahaha

That was brilliant, poor becky, just watching the omnibus now, its been good this week.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Dev: "We can't live here"
> Sunita: "Why not"
> Dev: "Its Coronation Street!" Hahahaha


Think it's a bit silly really, but fits in with the story of course.  Didn't they say it was a " 2 up 2 down " ?  Surely they would need 3 bedrooms?  Sunita recently said she was giving the children separate rooms.

----------


## Dazzle

I don't think they'd move into a two up two down in reality.  I'm sure they could find a three-bedroomed house close to Coronation Street.

I've found the miscarriage storyline with Steve and Becky very moving - they make a great couple and I hope they stay together.

----------


## Katy

i agree, it was really touching, felt so srry for becky and steve, it was really good.

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i felt sorry on them too, especially when she was thinking steve was going to leave her cos she couldnt have a baby

I thought marias house was bigger than 2 bedroom, she has had a few people stay in it at the one time

----------


## Katy

But this is coronation street an its tardis housing! I mean look how many are meant to live in the Barlows!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

true, i was just wondering why dev was worrying about the number of rooms when no one else has ever had that problem

----------

Katy (05-04-2010)

----------


## LostVoodoo

surely they could afford a loft conversion too ;)

----------


## lizann

Has Rita had some work done?

I wish she had slapped Audrey back

----------


## Katy

they were brillirant scenes between audrey and rita, the writing was great. Im loving corrie at the moment.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont remember alf - what was the story with rita and alf, did rita and alf have an affair? they didnt go into it in the argument?

----------


## Dazzle

I can vaguely remember Alf but can't remember what happened with him and Rita either.  I don't think he and Rita had an affair.  I do remember that everyone thought Audrey was  a gold-digger when she married him though.  Maybe he had a deep friendship with Rita, but Audrey came along and turned his head.

----------


## Katy

I can remember him at the end of his time at coronation street shortly before he died, but my dad was saying that they used to be friends, it was to do with the council i think. I cant really remember though.

----------


## Dazzle

I've been doing a bit of reading around, and apparently Alf used to lust after Rita (before he met Audrey) but it wasn't reciprocated.  Then, after Alf died, Audrey found a photo of Rita and Alf and accused Rita of having an affair with him.  It turned out that the photo was a double-exposure and Rita wasn't actually standing with Alf at all, so her accusations were without foundation.  It's obviously still a sore point between them, though.

----------

*-Rooney-* (07-04-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Rita and Alf were friends as they both owned shops.  When Audrey appeared on the street she was a bit of a tart.  She was a single mum but Gail hadn't seen her for a couple of years. The impression was that Audrey resented having Gail as it stopped her having a life she thought she deserved.  Then she married Alf and there was a lot of talk that she only married him for his money.  Alf always held atorch for Rita but she loved bad boy Len Fairclough.  Audrey knows she was always second best to Rita.

----------

Dazzle (10-04-2010), Katy (11-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed Leanne's proposal to Peter - it was the right thing to do after she ruined his proposal.  No doubt their wedding will be full of drama.

----------


## LalaGaga

Friday's Episode was so funny. That party John and Fiz went to made me laugh my head off. John 's Right, they are Mental!

----------


## Katy

yeah, i agree, it was when Fiz was talking about Marujana. 

Was Kyle the guy who plays Bolton Smilie in waterloo Road?? It looked like him and that he had grown his hair. 

Loved Leannes proposal

----------


## Chris_2k11

How hilarious is Mary "surrounded by curly wurlys, i feel like willy wonka sometimes"  :Rotfl:

----------

Katy (11-04-2010)

----------


## LalaGaga

> How hilarious is Mary "surrounded by curly wurlys, i feel like willy wonka sometimes"


LOL!  :Rotfl:

----------


## LalaGaga

I just released that when John steels Colin's identity, Fiz will be known as 'Fiz Fishwick'  :Rotfl:

----------

Chris_2k11 (13-04-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Oh no   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Too much Fiz and John last night! Becky looked like a younger version of Liz when she did her hair up  :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

> Too much Fiz and John last night!


Yeah, and not enough Sian and Sophie.  That's the storyline I'm really interested in at the moment.

----------


## LalaGaga

> Too much Fiz and John last night!


I know, Im a fan of them but last night was just Over Load. 
John just couldn't let this teaching thing go. He was acting like 5 year old by the way he kept on going at Fiz. Pour Chesney, left in the dark again.

----------


## Dazzle

How amazing was Molly and Tyrone's 3D scan?  I wish they'd had those when I was pregnant.

It's amazing that John only thought of ID theft a few days ago and he's already got a teaching job.  :EEK!: 

You'd have thought that Natalie would have had enough of making a fool of herself over factory owners.

----------


## Perdita

Natalie? Do you mean Natasha perhaps?

----------

Dazzle (17-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, I do mean Natasha.  :Embarrassment: 

I've got no sympathy for Kevin's predicament.  He's behaved badly at every turn - from having the affair in the first place, to how cruelly he's treated Molly since dumping her - now even pressuring her to have an abortion.

I don't trust Lewis an inch.  Someone that smooth must have a dark side.

----------


## parkerman

> Yes, I do mean Natasha. 
> 
> I don't trust Lewis an inch.  Someone that smooth must have a dark side.


Perhaps he's after Audrey's millions...  :Ninja:

----------


## Dazzle

:Rotfl:   Well, I don't know about millions, but he's definitely after something.

----------


## LalaGaga

Wasn't Friday's Episodes so funny.
John and Fiz looked so guilty...
It made me laugh  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

I can't understand that the guy from the evening school did not report John to the police after finding out that he can't teach anymore. Surely that would normally happen rather than just escorting somebody from the building?

----------


## Dazzle

That's a good point, I didn't think of that.  They probably should have reported him.

----------


## Perdita

I just can't get used to the new Brian Tilsley, I think Ben Price's acting is terrible and there is no chemistry between him and Natasha

----------

parkerman (18-04-2010)

----------


## parkerman

I agree Perdy. I think he is the male equivalent of Louisa Lytton as far as acting ability goes...

----------

Perdita (18-04-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Was Amber not meant to come and stay with Dev once in a while? She has not been home from university for months, not at Christmas or Easter. Shame really, I liked her and I think her and Sunita would get on great.

----------


## parkerman

> Was Amber not meant to come and stay with Dev once in a while? She has not been home from university for months, not at Christmas or Easter.


She obviously doesn't go to Oxford.  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

:Rotfl:  Obviously not   :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

> I just can't get used to the new Brian Tilsley, I think Ben Price's acting is terrible and there is no chemistry between him and Natasha


I don't rate his acting either, but I think he's got good chemistry with the rest of his family so I think he works quite well in that respect.  He doesn't convince as a hard-nosed businessman though.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm so glad Auntie Pam gave the hypocritical Kevin a good dressing down.

----------


## Katy

think its been great this week, Kevin Molly and Tyrone, although id have been a bit more suspicious i think if kev was that close behind the scene of the crash. 

think that the sophie and sian story is being handled really well.

----------


## Perdita

I know Sally is meant to be at her sister Gina's place but why? Is she not getting her radio therapy? And that should be over by now, going by the time scale several of my friends have gone through when they had to get it.
Corrie is brilliant at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

One thing I noticed after Ty's car crash, teh car was on its right side, yet Molly was lying under Tyrone, so when the car flipped it obviously flipped the passengers too  :Wal2l:

----------


## Dazzle

It must have been something to do with Molly taking her seatbelt off just before the accident.  She would have been tossed all over the place as the car flipped.

I was surprised that Kevin was so concerned about Molly and the baby, and I would have been suspicious if I was Molly too.

I thought Sophie and Sian were really sweet.  I wonder if their relationship will last, and how their parents will react.

----------


## Perdita

Ty had his seatbelt on, they could not have exchanged places  :Nono:

----------


## Dazzle

Lol, that's true  :Confused:

----------


## Perdita

Ohhh, Lewis is spinning his web with Audrey, it is so obvious to watch it, but I can understand that Audrey would not suspect anything, Lewis knows exactly how to push her buttons

----------


## alan45

> I just can't get used to the new Brian Tilsley, I think Ben Price's acting is terrible and there is no chemistry between him and Natasha


I think you mean Nick Tllsley. Brian was Galeforces late hubby who was stabbed outside a nightclub. If you think Ben Price is a poor actor he is oscar winning compared to Chris Quinten.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Sorry, yes, I mean Nick Tilsley, was thinking of his dad at the time of the post lol.

----------


## Katy

Lewis gives me the creeps! Audrey is such a teenager in love with him at the moment!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Natasha would make a great bunny boiler

----------


## Dazzle

> If you think Ben Price is a poor actor he is oscar winning compared to Chris Quinten.


And next to Adam Rickett, who previously played Nick.

For once, Norris wasn't exaggerating when he was talking about his worries about going on holiday with Mary.  :EEK!:   Her double-entendres are hilarious, though.

David's indignant cry "I've taken you in!  I've given you crisps!" to Gary was funny.

Audrey's already jealous of Lewis' "dates".  I wonder what his game plan is?

----------

Ruffed_lemur (27-04-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think Lewis will still get money out of Audrey.  Probably confide in her about money troubles or something like that.

----------


## Dazzle

Yep...it's got to be about money.

----------


## Perdita

I agree, he will start talking about money problems, especially if Audrey is getting a bit possessive and does not want him to go escorting any more

----------


## LostVoodoo

aaaw audrey and lewis are so sweet, i don't want it to go all horrible!

"I've taken you in! I've given you crisps!" is a classic corrie line, lol!

----------


## Dazzle

Good episode last night.

I shrieked with laughter twice - once when Mary put Norris' head on her breast, and once when Natasha was ranting and raving at Nick and it turned out he was on a conference call.

----------


## Perdita

:Lol:  Graeme kicking the door in  :Big Grin: .   Mind you, this is the first time a door has not just come off at the slightest kick

----------


## Perdita

Oh oh, Lewis is starting his plot, short of cash buying a little hotel on a Greek island, surely Audrey would not mind investing.........

----------


## sean slater

> Graeme kicking the door in .   Mind you, this is the first time a door has not just come off at the slightest kick


Im starting to really like Graeme, I may even go as far to say I think his personality is attractive. Which may be kinda random to some people lol I hope he gets a girlfriend soon. I'd like to see him and Tina together. I think that would be really great. 

Im loving loads of the storylines at the moment. I have just caught up with a months worth of Corrie cos ive been away and im so glad I did. The Kevin, Molly, Tyrone stuff has been fabulous, as has the Sophie and Sian thing. Im also really liking Gary Windass, very sexy with his new hair cut. The Becky and Steve stuff as well. Its all good.

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, Corrie is great at the moment.  I'm particulary loving Mary's hilarious obsession with Norris and Wuthering Heights, and the Lewis and Audrey story.  It looks like Lewis is starting to show his true colours already.  

Mary's not one for taking a hint, is she?

Poor Tina  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mary is bonkers!!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Good episode last night.
> 
> I shrieked with laughter twice - once when Mary put Norris' head on her breast, and once when Natasha was ranting and raving at Nick and it turned out he was on a conference call.


I laughed at Mary doing that.  " It's a while since I've been touched there! "  she said.  :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Graeme is adorable.  I just hope corrie don't change his character keep him lovable.

----------


## parkerman

Jason: Are you thick?
Graeme: Pot kettle black.

----------


## Perdita

> Jason: Are you thick?
> Graeme: Pot kettle black.


 :Rotfl:   that made me laugh out loud  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

June Whitfield as May was hilarious last night.  On seeing Deirdre and commenting she looked like Blanche: "It's like looking at her corpse!"  :Rotfl: 

I'm not looking forward to the funeral  :Crying: 

Ken and Deirdre seem to have forgotten that they no longer own their house.  They sold it to, and are renting it back from, a company to pay for Tracey's defence.

----------


## Dazzle

June Whitfield as May was hilarious last night.  On seeing Deirdre and commenting she looked like Blanche: "It's like looking at her corpse!"  :Rotfl: 

I'm not looking forward to the funeral  :Crying: 

Ken and Deirdre seem to have forgotten that they no longer own their house.  They sold it to, and are renting it back from, a company to pay for Tracey's defence.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it was a bit un realistic for jason to turn up at the same time as the viewers, surelyhe would go there a few hours earlier to make sure every thing is tidy and civil with tina.

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah...I thought that too.

----------


## parkerman

They did say they were a bit early.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

he stilll should have been a bit more organised, he had no clue what state that house was in, at that particular time

----------


## lizann

May was very funny last night

----------


## Katy

i m loving mary and norris! ithe pair of them are quality in that cottage. How adorable is Graeme with Tina.

----------


## Dazzle

Natasha's sudden insinuation into Nick's life is a bit creepy.

Aww...it was moving when Blanche's photo was shown behind a crying Deirdre  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

must have been very hard to film these scenes grieving for blanche

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, I got weepy myself watching it  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tracy is back and still grinning like a cheshire cat  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dazzle

Sean actually mentioned his son!

The new Amy seems like a good actress.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

its unlikely violet is gonna accept seans friend request since he was the reason they did a midnight flight lol. but at least he knows they are in london

----------


## Chris_2k11

> its unlikely violet is gonna accept seans friend request since he was the reason they did a midnight flight lol. but at least he knows they are in london


I know I found that a bit stupid lol

I dread the thought of Sean getting a storyline, he does my head in.

----------


## Katy

thought it was brilliantly done tonight, great farewell for a lovely character, there were definitly real tears there

----------


## lizann

RIP Blanche and Tracey Luv is back

So Maria is selling her house to Dev, where will she live when she returns or is she not staying?

----------


## Dazzle

I really enjoyed Blanche's sendoff - especially the documentary between the two episodes.  I cried, in between laughing at Blanche's one-liners.

I'm wondering about whether Maria will be back for good too.  It seems strange that she would sell her house but then come back to the Street to live.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tracey's acting was shocking when she went for Becky, pure crap

----------


## Dazzle

I agree.  I'm not enjoying seeing her back at all, and definitely don't want to see her ruin Steve and Becky's little family.

----------


## Perdita

Sadly that is what is going to happen, so predictable  :Sad:

----------


## parkerman

> Sadly that is what is going to happen, so predictable


Bring back Karen, that's what I say. She'll soon sort out Tracey!

----------


## Perdita

I would love for Karen to come back, never liked Tracy as character, don't like Ms Ford as actress, so will never take to her and this stupid storyline.

----------


## Dazzle

Becky was really funny, and quite touching, talking about her previous relationships last night.  They explain a lot about her past behaviour.

----------


## Katy

I have to say Tracy is quite amusing in the scenes were her and gail are in the cell and she is filing her nails pretending to care and also the bit where gail said i didnt kill my husband, the recession did and she was laughing!

----------


## Perdita

Just detest Tracy  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how funny was the will reading, and norris' face when he got "first hand knowledge" lol, cant believe tracy got all the money. and ken got a warning from beyong the grave to stay away from canals when walking echolls lol

----------


## Dazzle

I wish Steve had backed Becky up instead of putting her down in front of Deirdre.  He knows what a provocative cow Tracy can be.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yes, Steve often lets Becky down.

----------


## Perdita

But their relationship has always been like that, however, when it comes down to it, they support each other, hope in this case too

----------


## sean slater

lol Yeh Karen was great. Though give Becky a chance, she gives as good as she gets. Steve knows how to pick em lol. So funny, he's such an easy going guy. He goes and picks the crazy women. 
Its weird Seans sudden interest in his son. Is Violet coming back? cos before the last 2 weeks or so he hadnt mentioned it. There must be some point to it.

----------


## Perdita

Porbably all this baby talk going on in the Rovers might have gotten Sean thinking about his son. And you might be right, maybe Violet is coming back, if they are going to introduce 2-year old Dylan, surely they can't do it without his mum? Bit different from a 10-year old in London who can go looking for her dad, I would have thought.  :Ponder:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> But their relationship has always been like that, however, when it comes down to it, they support each other, hope in this case too


Hope so.  Suppose he must have been really disappointed that Becky and Tracy had fought.  They're both firy though!

----------


## Dazzle

I felt really sorry for Gail when she realised the full extent of Tracy's betrayal.

I love it when Steve and Becky are all over each other - they work so well as a couple.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Craig Gazey has revealed that he is pleased with recent developments in Graeme Proctor's love life.

Last week, viewers saw the actor's character standing up Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan) in order to spend time supporting troubled Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan).

Speaking on This Morning today, Gazey admitted that he was glad to see Rosie left disappointed after the way she has treated Graeme in the past.

He explained: "I thought it was great that he stood her up! She's been awful to him. He's the nicest guy ever and she's basically been so horrible to him."

Graeme has recently been helping Tina as she continues to struggle following the loss of dad Joe. Over the next few weeks, the pair will grow even closer before officially embarking on a romance.

Discussing the twist, Gazey commented: "What is really nice about this is that the thing that happens with Tina is great - it's the first time that he actually isn't trying. He's being very genuine and trying to look after her."

----------


## Dazzle

> He's the nicest guy ever...


Uh, hello...he's an ex-arsonist!  That doesn't qualify him as nice to me, even if he doesn't do it any more.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm enjoying these special episodes.  It's great to see Tony back, and Gail's trial is quite tense.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hoped Tony would kill Maria and Carla

----------


## Dazzle

There's still time for Carla to be killed.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm strangely sad to see the back of Tony.  :Sad: 

I cursed when Gail's verdict wasn't shown tonight.  Though I've read what it's going to be,  I was still on the edge of my seat.

----------


## LalaGaga

> I'm strangely sad to see the back of Tony.


Same. I find him kinda good looking.

----------


## alan45

Could somebody please tell me where the producers of Corrie researched this storyline. 

Carla is held hostage by an escaped prisoner who attempted to murder her, he burns down a factory after killing a man and they arrive at her hospital bed to investigate her assaulting him. What a load of bollocks

----------

parkerman (10-06-2010)

----------


## alan45

> I'm strangely sad to see the back of Tony. 
> 
> I cursed when Gail's verdict wasn't shown tonight.  Though I've read what it's going to be,  I was still on the edge of my seat.


I would rather have seen Carla go up in flames

----------


## parkerman

I have to say the tension in the Tony/Carla/factory scenes were somewhat spoiled for me by the amount of time the police took to do anything about it. They arrive at the scene and are told there is a gunman inside with a hostage who is about to set fire to the factory and all they do is stop the crowd getting nearer. SO19 arrive and they took ages to do anything as well, even when smoke started pouring out of the factory...I was just thinking, when are the police going to get a move on!

----------

alan45 (10-06-2010)

----------


## alan45

> I have to say the tension in the Tony/Carla/factory scenes were somewhat spoiled for me by the amount of time the police took to do anything about it. They arrive at the scene and are told there is a gunman inside with a hostage who is about to set fire to the factory and all they do is stop the crowd getting nearer. SO19 arrive and they took ages to do anything as well, even when smoke started pouring out of the factory...I was just thinking, when are the police going to get a move on!


Too busy listening to Traceyluv grassing up Gail Platt for 7/7 and apparently she told Tracey she flew one of the planes on 9/11. 

Meanwhile DC Dumb and DS Dumber decide to arrest Carla tonight for assaqulting Tony Gordon the convicted murderer who kidnapped her, murdered a cellmate, burnt down a factory and supports Celtic. As I said after last night. What a load of BOLLOCKS. Thank God the sun is shining so I will be sitting at the Barbie with some wine and cold beer and maybe the storyline will look more plausible through the bottom of a glass

----------

parkerman (10-06-2010)

----------


## alan45

What a crock of sh!t. Not only do dc dumb and ds Dumber arrest Carla for assault but they also arrest her for possession of a firearm and take away her passport. What planet are the writers of this trash on. Its beginning to sound like a Paul Marquess episode of the Bill. What next??? Hayley Cropper arrested for being in possession of a red anorak, Becky for wearing bright orange bras or Ken Barlow for being a boring ba$tard.  The whole police involvement in this storyline has been poorly researched, abysmally written and woefully acted. I hope the ITV luvvie responsible hangs their head in shame. Now you know why they didnt win a BAFTA

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2010), parkerman (11-06-2010)

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely right, alan. It was just ridiculous. Almost as bad as Tracy giving "evidence" at Gail's trial. No, forget that, it was as bad. 

Also, on the weight of evidence how on Earth did the jury come to a not guilty verdict?

----------


## alan45

> Absolutely right, alan. It was just ridiculous. Almost as bad as Tracy giving \"evidence\" at Gail's trial. No, forget that, it was as bad. 
> 
> Also, on the weight of evidence how on Earth did the jury come to a not guilty verdict?


Emmerdale is just as bad  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...219#post719219

----------


## parkerman

> Emmerdale is just as bad  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...219#post719219


It's just as well I don't watch Emmerdale then. I don't think I could take two of them!!!

----------


## alan45

> It's just as well I don't watch Emmerdale then. I don't think I could take two of them!!!


I suspect you have enough to do with the antics of the soap police in Albert Square and the great control that the Mitchells have over the Metropolitan Police and CPS

----------


## Dazzle

Hooray!  Mary and Norris are friends again.

I'm glad Gail got off, though it was never very likely that she wouldn't.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah im glad she got off too, but with all that evidence against her id love to know how they managed to reach a not guilty verdict. because even audrey said "i know she didnt do it but if i didnt know her id think she was guilty" or words to that effect

----------


## Perdita

I have missed bits from the siege and explosion, I know Tony died in the fire, who else? There was talk of two bodies

----------


## Dazzle

It was his "friend" from prison, Robbie.  Tony shot him beforehand, so he was dead before the fire started.

I actually didn't think there was much real evidence against Gail, just a lot of circumstantial stuff (if you didn't believe Tracey).

----------

Perdita (12-06-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Missed the bit of Tony shooting Robbie but I suspected he would be the other victim anyway.

----------


## Katy

after my whole module in evidence last year, my law degree came in useful as i realised the circumstancial evidence made it near impossible to find gail guilty! i also have common sense! 

I thought it was a good idea, but like you say it was all a little bit unbelievable with the police.

----------


## parkerman

Out of interest, what did your studies last year tell you about the permissibility of Tracy's "evidence" in court?

----------


## Katy

If Tracys evidence was a confession which i think it was i cant realliy remember but i would have thought they would have to exclude tracys "evidence" as it was unreliable as the way the confession was obtained, the fact it was in the cell and that she was getting for her own personal benefit, but im not sure if the court knew about that little arrangement.

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

The defence tore her to shreds and proved she was an unreliable witness anyway, so I don't think the jury believed her - as evidenced by the "not guilty" verdict.

----------


## alan45

Im so glad the Corrie producers decided to keep Mad Mary in the show. She is hilarious. I really can see her and Norris getting married

----------

tammyy2j (15-06-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Totally agree with Alan, I hope she stays for ever and maybe she will become Mrs Cole one day   :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

thought last night was great, light relief compared to the week before, some brilliant lines like Michelle to Mary "a fan of star wars"

----------


## tammyy2j

> Im so glad the Corrie producers decided to keep Mad Mary in the show. She is hilarious. I really can see her and Norris getting married


Yes she is great 

Nick was taunting Peter last night

----------


## alan45

> Yes she is great 
> 
> Nick was taunting Peter last night


Its only a matter of time before Nick and Leeanne get it together

----------


## tammyy2j

> Its only a matter of time before Nick and Leeanne get it together


I hope they dont I like Leanne with Peter

----------


## alan45

Michelle Keegan has admitted that her recent depression storyline in Coronation Street affected her health.

The 23-year-old actress plays Tina McIntyre, who was contemplating suicide in the serial following the death of her dad Joe.

"Well, it's good that Tina's not crying for Joe anymore. It's great when you get a storyline like that but I was so tired," she told TV Times. "I got cold sores and was really run down - I think your body actually thinks it's grieving."

Keegan added: "If you're smiling, it thinks it's happy, so with this storyline I've noticed a difference in how I look and feel."

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont see any chemistry between Tina and Graeme

----------


## parkerman

I think they are brilliant together. 

I just hope they can manage to stay the course and not split up after about two months which seems the average length of time any relationship lasts in Coronation Street.

----------


## Perdita

Sadly, I don't think that they will stay together for very long although it would be nice to see a young couple last for a change

----------


## Jockie

Corrie is so DULL at the moment! We need some more exciting storylines!!

----------

lizann (01-07-2010)

----------


## Abbie

^ I agree!

----------


## Dazzle

> Corrie is so DULL at the moment! We need some more exciting storylines!!


I'm finding the Lloyd/Cheryl storyline boring, though I'm quite enjoying Corrie as a whole at the moment.

I think Hayley is going to deeply regret taking that dress from Mary.  What was so nice about the dress anyway?  It didn't look anything special to me.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I loved the part where Tina was arguing with Jason and she goes "what phonecall" then David storms round the corner "MY PHONECALL!" lmao

----------


## lizann

I am loving mad Mary

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think Hayley is going to deeply regret taking that dress from Mary.  What was so nice about the dress anyway?  It didn't look anything special to me.


It was disgusting lmao!

Is corrie on tonight?

----------


## Dazzle

> Is corrie on tonight?


Yes, at 8.30 pm.

----------


## Perdita

Awww, little Dylan is cute  :Big Grin:    and Norris trying to palm Graeme off on to Mary   :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

How naughty was Deirdre coming on to Lewis like that?!  :EEK!: 

Did anyone else do a double-take when they saw the new-look Trevor?  I thought it was a different actor for a sec.

----------


## Perdita

I did too, thought for a minute they had changed the actor, was not until I listened to his voice that I thought it is still the old Trevor  lol

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> How naughty was Deirdre coming on to Lewis like that?! 
> 
> Did anyone else do a double-take when they saw the new-look Trevor?  I thought it was a different actor for a sec.


Seemed like Ken was annoying Deirdre ( for a change! )  Naughty of her though! 

Yes, Trevor looks very different!  More smooth than rugged.

----------


## Dazzle

> Seemed like Ken was annoying Deirdre ( for a change! )


Their bickering was very funny.

----------


## Abbie

Is anyone else finding corrie really dull at the moment?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Their bickering was very funny.


Yes, especially when Deirdre said Ken used to be an escort!  :Big Grin:   Before that seemed like Ken thought he was much better than Lewis.  Loved Ken's comment about Deirdre turning into her mother too.  Hope she does become more like Blanche!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im finding the lloyd and cheryl storyline such a yawn fest

----------

Chris_2k11 (12-07-2010), Dazzle (08-07-2010), lizann (09-07-2010), tammyy2j (09-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

Carla is back who cares we need more Mary

----------


## Dazzle

Mary's browbeating of Hayley to get the wedding Mary wants is funny, but also quite scary.  How will nice Hayley stand up to her?

----------


## Chris_2k11

'You've been dreaming of this day since you were a little, er.. since you were small'

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Dazzle

> 'You've been dreaming of this day since you were a little, er.. since you were small'


Yeah, I laughed at that too - Mary nearly made a very big faux pas  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

....

----------


## lizann

Leanne should have smacked Natasha

----------


## Dazzle

> Leanne should have smacked Natasha


It's not even as if Leanne was flirting with Nick...what a b*tch that Natash is.  :Angry: 

Anyone get the feeling Lewis may be doing a bit of escorting on the side?

----------


## Liz HF

Yes that was a bit of a shock wasn't it....'Ken used to be an to escort' didn't realise that line of career fitted in with teaching?!  I'm sure I heard a rumour Dierdre and Lewis get together.....

Blanche was ace....by far the most entertaining character.

Liz

----------


## Dazzle

> Ken used to be an to escort' didn't realise that line of career fitted in with teaching?!  I'm sure I heard a rumour Dierdre and Lewis get together.....


Lol, Ken's done a bit of everything  :Smile: 

I wouldn't be surprised if Deirdre and Lewis get together given the way they flirt.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Spoiler:    I think they have an affair I read?

----------


## Liz HF

well given the choice between Lewis and Ken....I know which one I'd go for! Lol! 

Liz

----------


## Dazzle

> well given the choice between Lewis and Ken....I know which one I'd go for! Lol!


Lol...Nigel Havers has made a career out of being effortlessly charming.

----------


## Liz HF

> Lol...Nigel Havers has made a career out of being effortlessly charming.


This is true - he's a bit old for me but charming none the less. 

Apparantly Liz and Nick get it on as well...what do you think of him? 

Liz

----------


## Dazzle

> Apparantly Liz and Nick get it on as well...what do you think of him?


It's probably best not to speculate on the Current Episode Discussion thread unless you put spoiler tags around it.  Strangely, they're not coming up for me at the moment.  :Ponder: 

I quite like Nick, in answer to your question  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

I dont like the new Nick but I cant see him taking any interest in the old hag Liz 

I heard he gets with   Spoiler:    Carla

----------


## Liz HF

> It's probably best not to speculate on the Current Episode Discussion thread unless you put spoiler tags around it.  Strangely, they're not coming up for me at the moment. 
> 
> I quite like Nick, in answer to your question


oops sorry, naughty me.....I didn't actually mean Liz but I won't put who I did mean...instead I will jump to the spoiler below!

----------


## Dazzle

> oops sorry, naughty me.....I didn't actually mean Liz but I won't put who I did mean...instead I will jump to the spoiler below!


I actually read the name Liz as someone else who's much more likely  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad David's naughty plan to split Tina and Graeme didn't work.  I do love evil David, though, and hope we'll see more of him now...nobody sneers as well as Jack P Shepherd.

----------


## lizann

Does anyone else find John and Fiz and Ches with his storm outs very very boring

----------


## Dazzle

> Does anyone else find John and Fiz and Ches with his storm outs very very boring


I'm quite enjoying the John's identity theft storyline.  It's a bit different from usual storylines, and it's quite fun watching John talk his way out of yet another sticky situation.  I loved how he convinced the the man in the furniture shop that he was a sad, out of work furniture salesman.

----------

parkerman (17-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Very clever, lol, as John Stape is confessing to Colin Fishwick that he is using his name to teach, the jukebox plays 'That's Not My Name' by the Ting Tings   :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

> Very clever, lol, as John Stape is confessing to Colin Fishwick that he is using his name to teach, the jukebox plays 'That's Not My Name' by the Ting Tings


Ha ha...well spotted.

----------


## Katy

my mate spotted that when we were watching it as well. think the sophie and sian story at the hospital was really sweet.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I'm really enjoying the Sophie/Sian storyline at the moment, but that's about it.

----------


## Dazzle

John is in a very sticky situation with Charlotte blackmailing him for sex.  How will he get out of that one?

Dev and Sunita swapping - yawn.

----------


## Katy

dev and sunita full stop + yawn!

----------


## alan45

After watching last Fridays two episodes of Corrie its not hard to see why it is rightly described as Britains favourite soap. The episodes had the right blend of humour and drama and we can now see all the pieces fitting into place for the upcoming storyline. The funniest bit was where Eileen started throwing the cream buns at Steve and Lloyd. Childish I know but just perfect for these three characters. Im not too sur about the Sian and Sophie thing though.

----------


## Dazzle

> After watching last Fridays two episodes of Corrie its not hard to see why it is rightly described as Britains favourite soap.


Yeah, I really enjoyed Friday's episodes too.  I'm loving the Lewis storyline, and Eileen throwing the cream buns was hysterical.  I'm quite enjoying the Sophie/Sian storyline too.

----------


## parkerman

> After watching last Fridays two episodes of Corrie its not hard to see why it is rightly described as Britains favourite soap.


Don't let our Babs hear you say that!

----------

alan45 (25-07-2010)

----------


## alan45

> Don't let our Babs hear you say that!


That old has been wouldnt be fit to tie Sue Cleavers shoelaces. Barbara Windsor is a one trick pony.IMHO

----------


## parkerman

> That old has been wouldnt be fit to tie Sue Cleavers shoelaces. Barbara Windsor is a one trick pony.IMHO


Don't you mean two tricks?

----------


## parkerman

OK, hands up all those who, like John Stape, have a handy roll of carpet lying about upstairs....

----------

alan45 (31-07-2010)

----------


## alan45

I havent a roll of carpet lying about but luckily I put all my rubbish into black bin bags before putting them in the wheely bin so they are easiest to remove when I need to shift a body. Also I have a factory accross the road which a builder leaves open which also has a big hole in the floor.

This storyline has ruined Johns Stapes character. What is the point in it. I have to say I burst out laughing when Charlotte the Harlot held a dead Colins hand thinking it was Johns as they were hiding in the outside loo.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

No, I haven't a roll of carpet either.  Convenient that wasn't it?!  Didn't think that story would be at all funny, but it had me laughing.  Rita stroking the carpet!!!  :Lol:

----------


## LostVoodoo

the whole farce was worth it for Norris' line "I saw a rat with a whole Fig Roll in it's mouth" :rofl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How funny was Roy drunk when he said to Mary about the Archbishop making time to marry him and Hayley. Priceless  :Lol:

----------

alan45 (02-08-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I've been surprised at John Stape during the Colin Fishwick death farce.  I've always thought he was a decent guy who had a habit of making the wrong decision, but he didn't care at all about Colin dying.  He only cared that he would be caught, unlike Charlotte, who was upset and traumatized by the experienced.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I've been surprised at John Stape during the Colin Fishwick death farce.  I've always thought he was a decent guy who had a habit of making the wrong decision, but he didn't care at all about Colin dying.  He only cared that he would be caught, unlike Charlotte, who was upset and traumatized by the experienced.


ditto, it's ruined it for me. there's no empathy with him any more.

----------

alan45 (07-08-2010), Dazzle (06-08-2010)

----------


## parkerman

I can't remember what led to the remark now, but I was appalled at John Stape's poor grasp of the English language when he said, "That's between Fizz and I". As the great English teacher he is portrayed as being he would surely know that should be "That's between Fizz and me."  :Wal2l:

----------


## Katy

haha! well picked up! 

im enjoying corrie at the minute, you wouldnt mess with Fiz would you!

----------


## alan45

> i can't remember what led to the remark now, but i was appalled at john stape's poor grasp of the english language when he said, "that's between fizz and i". As the great english teacher he is portrayed as being he would surely know that should be "that's between fizz and me."


pedant :d

----------


## parkerman

> pedant :d


That's true, but John is supposed to be as well.

----------

alan45 (07-08-2010)

----------


## alan45

> That's true, but John is supposed to be as well.


I think his proper use of the Queen's English will be the least of his worries over the coming weeks.

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Lewis take Audrey's money?

----------


## parkerman

No.

----------


## Perdita

I don't think so, although there is a nagging doubt at the back of my mind that Audrey might not have told the truth  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (17-08-2010), tammyy2j (16-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think so, although there is a nagging doubt at the back of my mind that Audrey might not have told the truth


Yes thats what I was thinking also that she lied I hope we find out

----------


## Perdita

I know she was in shock, but she did not appear relieved enough to get good news like that. But then she just lost the man she loved, so money might not have been that important to her. Guess we will find out for sure sooner or later

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

He didn't take her money then.  He must have thought something about her.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think she said he didnt to save what little face she actually had left

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think she said he didnt to save what little face she actually had left


I thought she seemed genuine when she said it.  :Ponder:

----------

parkerman (20-08-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I agree, I don't think Lewis took Audrey's money.  I think it's a bit of a shame, to be honest, as I felt the story ended on an anti-climax because of this.  The way Lewis was being portrayed, it felt right that he would have taken Audrey for every penny he could have.  The reason given that he didn't take her money - that he really did care for Audrey - felt a little hollow to me.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Be good if Lewis could return, but he still owes money to the bookies.

----------


## Perdita

I now believe it when she says he did not, it was just when she found out and phoned the bank, I wondered whether she told the truth because she did not seem that relieved not to have lost a lot of money to him

----------


## alan45

The producers may have left it vague on purpose in case they decide to bring Lewis back in the future. Lewis was after all very popular with the viewers

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps Nigel Havers didn't want his image to be completely tarnished and it was his idea to become a sort of male equivalent to the "tart with a heart".

----------


## tammyy2j

Why was Leanne crying? Does she want Nick now?

----------


## Perdita

She aborted their baby, guess Natasha being pregnant by him brought it all back.

----------

tammyy2j (23-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She aborted their baby, guess Natasha being pregnant by him brought it all back.


I forgot about that

----------


## Dazzle

> Why was Leanne crying? Does she want Nick now?


Yeah, I think she's in love with Nick.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I don't think she is in love with Nick.  I think it just brought back the memories of her being pregnant and being caught in the middle of the arguements between the Barlows, and Tilsley.

----------


## Dazzle

Natasha is scarily good at lying.  How long can she keep up the lie about being pregnant, though?

I'm bored of Claire, Dev and Sunita and their kids.

----------


## parkerman

> How long can she keep up the lie about being pregnant, though?


Somewhat less than 9 months I'd say!

----------


## alan45

Natasha keeps the story up until Gailforce sticks her neb into the practice computer and tells St Nick that she had an abortion.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Natasha keeps the story up until Gailforce sticks her neb into the practice computer and tells St Nick that she had an abortion.


Very naughty of Gail.  She's already been told off by the new doctor too!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

Tonights two fabulous episodes of Corrie showed why yet again its Britains Favourite Soap. 

We had the right mixture of comedy and drama.

Norris seems to have taken over from Blanche with the one liners

No sign of incest, rape, murder or suicide.

EE take note.

----------


## Dazzle

> Tonights two fabulous episodes of Corrie showed why yet again its Britains Favourite Soap.


Yeah, I thoroughly enjoyed Hayley's and Roy's wedding episodes.  There were some very funny moments, as well as dramatic ones. 

I'm dying to see Sally's face when she realises Claire was telling the truth.  I felt sorry for Sophie and Sian being outed like that, though.

----------

alan45 (31-08-2010)

----------


## Katy

brilliant wasnt it! the sight of Becky and Fiz on the railway! absolutley quality! 

Loved sophie and Sian, except it really showed Kevins bad acting at the end!

----------

alan45 (01-09-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have to agree Mondays was excellent, Mary cracks me up!

----------

alan45 (01-09-2010)

----------


## Liz HF

Hayley's wedding episodes were brilliant, Fiz and Becky working away to get Hayley to the venue and then sitting at the reception looking like they had done a shift down a mine had me in stitches! 

I do like Sophie and Sian's budding romance but I think the way they let Sally lay into Claire (especially about her past) in front of everyone and didn't say anything was mean. When Sally finds out the truth, do we think Claire will get an apology? I won't hold my breath!

Liz

----------


## Dazzle

Just a reminder that Corrie is on tonight (Sunday) at 7.00 pm for an hour.

----------


## Katy

ooh thanks for the reminder, i didnt know that! 

i am actually starting to feel sorry for natasha! never thought id see the day!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Last few episodes have been on top form, keep it up Corrie!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I felt quite sorry for Kylie at the end.

----------


## Dazzle

It was interesting seeing Bill Roache's real son, Linus Roache, playing Ken's son.  I've been a fan of Linus since I saw him in a film years ago.

----------


## Katy

it was wasnt it. He really looks like his father and the other son is the spit of his mother. 

thought peter was fuinny in the pub about all Kens offspring.

Kevin was so funny during the birthingscenes. his face was a picture!

----------


## parkerman

Yes, Peter was great in the pub.

I was very disappointed in all that nonsense about Tyrone and the van. It was reminiscent of Eastenders at its worst!  :Thumbsdown: 
You can do better than that, Corrie!

----------


## Dazzle

As usual in any birth scene in a soap, it's the most inappropriate person(s) who are there, not the father.  Yawn.

Dev is behaving monstrously by accusing everybody who's had any contact with Aadi of abuse.

----------


## Liz HF

I loved Peter in the pub last night as well! I don't like how Ken appears to be ashamed about his 'old' family, especially as the new branch of the Barlows look like they've got their own issues. 

We all knew what was going to happen with Molly's birth but it still made me giggle in parts; Kevin's face throughout was a picture and Tyrone's comedy scuffle with the white van man was funny! I wonder how long it'll be before it's revealed whether Molly's baby is a Dobbs or a Webster?

Liz

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder how long it'll be before it's revealed whether Molly's baby is a Dobbs or a Webster?


It probably won't be revealed for a while, but from the look on Kevin's face when he saw the baby, he won't be able to help himself in taking an interest in it.

----------


## Dazzle

Jimmi Harkishin, who plays Dev, is a terrible actor -  his cringeworthy acting has completely spoilt the recent child abuse storyline for me.  I'd even go so far as to say he's worse than Helen Flanagan (Rosie), who at least makes me laugh.  I hope (probably in vain) that he's killed off in the upcoming tram crash episodes.

Lovely scenes between Ken and his grandson - that's what I call acting.

----------


## Perdita

Dev needs to go back to being funny, he is not suited for serious stuff, I agree. Hopefully with the current storyline finished, we can have a giggle again

----------


## LostVoodoo

when Dev is being serious he acts like he's in some sort of Shakesperean thesp playing in a theatre rather on TV, its so ridiculous!

----------

Dazzle (14-09-2010)

----------


## Liz HF

> It probably won't be revealed for a while, but from the look on Kevin's face when he saw the baby, he won't be able to help himself in taking an interest in it.


You're right, it probably won't be for a while..I just hope they don't drag it out for too long!

I agree that Dev is great when he's funny! I much prefer him and Sunita when they're having a funny tiff or attempting to handle the twins.

Liz

----------


## Katy

hes hopeless isnt dev! everythings so over exagerated!

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm kind of disappointed that Natasha didn't die, even though it would have been tragic.  I wanted to see the smug smile wiped off vindictive Gail's face.  I hope she gets what's coming to her for looking in the medical records. 

Rachel Leskovac must be a pretty good actress because, although Natasha has lied for months, I still feel sorry for her. 

I was surprised Audrey fired her in the way that she did - she could at least have offered Natasha a good reference as she's been a good employee.

----------

alan45 (25-09-2010)

----------


## Katy

Yeah and me! i think that she smashed it in fridays episodes! brilliant acting, even ben price was convincing. I think thats its easier to like natasha as gail and the rest of the platts are just so unlikeable. 

I even thought the sophie and sian stuff.

----------


## Dazzle

> I think thats its easier to like natasha as gail and the rest of the platts are just so unlikeable.


I think you've got it in one there.  The last couple of episodes have been a war between Natasha and Gail (Nick was only on the sidelines, really), and Natasha is a far more sympathetic character than Gail, despite her faults.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I was surprised Audrey fired her in the way that she did - she could at least have offered Natasha a good reference as she's been a good employee.


True, Audrey was obviously upset but it was very unprofessional! The talk between Gail and David was very interesting about Tina's abortion, they have an odd relationship.

----------


## Katy

That was the best back of the cab exit i have ever seen! loved the path of destruction behind her! Gails face was an absolute picture! 

SIans parents were awful, they made sally and kevin look like the worlds best parents.

----------


## parkerman

Way to go, Natasha! (Literally)

----------


## sean slater

So glad that Gail got the sack! ha. Her attitude was ridiculous, surprised she's lasted as long in the surgery as she has. The worst thing is that she genuinely believes that she didnt do anything wrong. She's just soo overprotective of her children, and that has become so that it is actually effecting her work. My god she's a nightmare!

----------


## sean slater

Gail seems to go through phases though doesnt she. She was a lot sainer when she was with Martin. I remember the whole Sarah Louise thing when she got pregnant, she was soo supportive.

----------


## alan45

I wonder if this all means that Natasha will return someday. Im really glad they didnt kill her off

----------


## Briony

It was sooo satisfying to see Gail's jaw drop as the doctor fired her.  Yay!!  :Cheer:    She and her family were so quick to judge Natasha - who granted, did not behave very sensibly after her termination - but surely the poor girl deserved a bit more compassion than she received from them.

----------


## Perdita

> I wonder if this all means that Natasha will return someday. Im really glad they didnt kill her off


They were at it like rabbits, maybe Natasha is pregnant but does not know it yet and will return one day with Nick's baby to ruin another relationship

----------

alan45 (28-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

Now that I would like to see even for the look on Gail the Gerbils face when Natasha and sprog return to claim part of Nicks wine bar

----------


## Dazzle

Gail felt absolutely no remorse about what she'd done and was actually shocked at being fired!  You'd have thought she'd have learned some humility in prison.

----------


## Katy

you would think! clearly not! Shes definitly got worse over time!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Gail felt absolutely no remorse about what she'd done and was actually shocked at being fired!  You'd have thought she'd have learned some humility in prison.


That got me too.  It was like she thought she was above being sacked.  Unbelievable!

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2010)

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm trying to keep up with Corrie, but I am confuuuused. What happened with Kirk and that girl who's name I can't remember.. the one that was kissing Gary the other night?? 
Weren't she and Kirk together before?? :S

----------


## Dazzle

Kirk and Izzy went on a couple of dates when Izzy first came into Corrie, but she told him she wasn't interested, I think.

----------

CrazyLea (03-10-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Who else had a lump in their throat on Friday night when Gary was telling his dad what the paint brushes were for. Can you just imagine a young lad having that conversation with his dad for real.

----------


## parkerman

Hello John. Thanks for letting me in, John. So, John, it is John isn't it? Anyway, John, where's Chesney, John? Oh and John, if you, John, see Chesney, John, could you tell him, John, that I would like a word with him, John. Is that ok, John? It is John isn't it? Ok then, John, bye John, I'll be seeing you, John. I'll see myself out,John. Bye then, John.

An ordinary everyday conversation on the cobbles...

----------


## Dazzle

> Hello John. Thanks for letting me in, John. So, John, it is John isn't it? Anyway, John, where's Chesney, John? Oh and John, if you, John, see Chesney, John, could you tell him, John, that I would like a word with him, John. Is that ok, John? It is John isn't it? Ok then, John, bye John, I'll be seeing you, John. I'll see myself out,John. Bye then, John.
> 
> An ordinary everyday conversation on the cobbles...


Yeah, I noticed the ridiculous amount of times Owen said John's name too - once would have been sufficient for Brian to hear.  Surprisingly poor writing from the Corrie team.

Apart from that, I did enjoy seeing John squirm so much in last nights' episodes.

----------


## Katy

brilliant wasnt it! when brian was in the pub with julie. Brian looks like a good character!

----------


## Dazzle

> brilliant wasnt it! when brian was in the pub with julie. Brian looks like a good character!


I wonder how John and Fiz will go about breaking up Julie and Brian?

----------


## Perdita

This is how:

  Spoiler:      They inform his wife and she comes looking for him in The Rovers  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Do we have another murder victim for John coming up?

----------


## Perdita

John has not actually murdered anybody.......yet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah but he has buried at dead body and he's going to blamed for his death.

----------


## Dazzle

> Do we have another murder victim for John coming up?


  Spoiler:    I think Charlotte might end up dead from what I've read in other threads.

----------


## Perdita

Yup, read that too  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> John Stape isn't a serial killer. In fact he hasn't actually murdered anyone
> 
> 
> YET





> John has not actually murdered anybody.......yet


They do say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery

----------

Perdita (12-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP Jack D 

I really hope Audrey and Ken are not going to have an affair 

Carla is like a dog after a bone with Peter

----------


## Chris_2k11

Audrey and Ken?!  :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

> RIP Jack D 
> 
> I really hope Audrey and Ken are not going to have an affair 
> 
> Carla is like a dog after a bone with Peter


I haven't watched in years but it seems they all want to be with different people.. ken with anyone, Kevin with Molly, Carla and Peter, Ashley wasn't too complimentary about Claire, Nick and Leanne and that girl with John... Corrie should have a couple shuffle

----------


## lizann

I cant take much more of Molly and also John that tram better come soon

----------


## Liz HF

If something happens to Molly in the tram crash I wonder who will look after baby Jack? I don't know if Kevin will take him or Tyrone will carry on acting as father? I hope Kevin doesn't get his hands on him!

Liz  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> If something happens to Molly in the tram crash I wonder who will look after baby Jack? I don't know if Kevin will take him or Tyrone will carry on acting as father? I hope Kevin doesn't get his hands on him!
> 
> Liz


  Spoiler:    
Molly tells Tyrone with the devasting truth so I guess Kevin will take him

----------


## Chris_2k11

Its a shame this new bar won't be staying.. a lot nicer than the old fashioned Rovers

----------


## Liz HF

I like the look of the new bar, but the Rovers is sure to play a big part in the tram crash. Its a shame Nick and Leanne put all that work into the bar for no reason!

Liz  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

I tink the windass scenes have all been brilliant recently, very very realistic and really well done. I just love anna.

----------

alan45 (23-11-2010), DaVeyWaVey (26-11-2010)

----------


## lizann

I really hate what the writers have done to the character of Leanne making her a cheater again - her and the new Nick are a terrible pairing at least she has chemistry with Peter 

The John/Fiz/Charlotte storyline is so boring 

I cant wait for Molly to die

----------


## Liz HF

I think the John/Fizz storyline could get more interesting with the tram crash coming up. I hear that Fizz will name her baby Hope after the crash. I'm glad to hear the baby survives!

----------


## lizann

> I think the John/Fizz storyline could get more interesting with the tram crash coming up. I hear that Fizz will name her baby Hope after the crash. I'm glad to hear the baby survives!


So does Fiz and John which is a pity

----------


## Liz HF

Fizz and John die too?  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> Fizz and John die too?


No, I think their little baby girl is born early, but lives, that is why she is named Hope.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I'm loving Coronation Street at the minute. The Windass scenes are fantastic and I really think they've established themselves as great characters now. The actress who plays Anna is wonderful - she's so realistic as a mother. Good to see Gary back last night as well... can't wait to see his behaviour over the coming weeks, as he tries to readjust to life back home.

The storyline with John is brilliant as well. I wasn't so keen on it at first, but now I think it's really funny! It's like a dark comedy... I love how barmy Charlotte is and how John is just a bumbling geek who just happens to be in the most OTT situation possible! He doesn't come across as devious at all... I've never known someone so desperate to teach some school children that he'd steal someone's identity in the first place lol! The whole thing has been so ridiculous that it's funny but it's been well written at the same time, with some great dialogue between Charlotte and John. 

My least favourite story is probably the Leanne/Peter stuff at the moment.

----------


## Dazzle

I agree with everything you said, Daveywavey.  I like the Windasses, and I think Gary is in for some very dark times ahead.  I'm glad, too, that I'm not the only one who's really enjoying the John and Charlotte storyline.  At least it's something different.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Charlotte is hilarious! I lol'ed at her last night on about Fiz "you can't be happy with her surely? she's as thick as a plank!"  :Rotfl:

----------

DaVeyWaVey (28-11-2010), Perdita (28-11-2010)

----------


## sean slater

I cringe everytime I hear Charlotte speak, as many times as he tells her he loves Fiz, she just wont hear it! Talk about a desperate woman aghhh. Cant wait for her to leave. Hope she comes to the Joinery next week lol. I want John and Fiz to be given a chance to be a happy family. I also want him to tell Fiz about the dead guy cos its just gone too far now! 
And please let Tyrone find out about Kevin. Thats gone way too far as well.
The last episode was a really good one.

----------


## Katy

i am so looking forward to next week!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i am so looking forward to next week!


 Me too! well excited haha

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am really excited too! Haven't been excited for a week of soap episodes for ages! I'm more excited than I was for the Eastenders live episode.

----------


## Katy

there was an interview with phil collinson on granada and thats made me even more excited! not long to wait now.

----------


## lizann

The last five minutes were the best part of the show - I bet John prayed for it to happen

Rita, Molly and the baby have to be death

----------


## Perdita

Baby can't be dead, because Sally and Kevin take him, Molly we know dies, hope Rita is not dead  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

*amazing*

----------


## Perdita

They did a great job  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> They did a great job


Yes. It certainly lived up to the hype. Well done to all concerned.

I see the usual suspects over on Digital Sh!te are slating it

----------


## Perdita

why? what do they want?  :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

They are just the usual tweenies who slate everything to do with Corrie. Most of them have been banned numerous time and you can tell by their recent joing dates and small amount of posts that they have reregistered.. Still I digress.

I thought the build up to the Tram Crash was great and the stunt itself was very well done. I cant wait for tomorrow nights

----------


## tammyy2j

I will admit the tram crash was impressive

----------


## sean slater

Molly and Ashley. Im almost positive that Ashley dies, cos he kept saying 'i'm going to miss you' all the way through the episode, and talking about how much he loves Claire! lol. Bit too much if you ask me. 

The episode was brilliant!  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Molly and Ashley. Im almost positive that Ashley dies, cos he kept saying 'i'm going to miss you' all the way through the episode, and talking about how much he loves Claire! lol. Bit too much if you ask me. 
> 
> The episode was brilliant!


I noticed that too about Ashley and it is suspected that he might be a victim. Hope we find out soon and they don't keep us in suspense for too long.

----------


## sean slater

Although it could be to throw us off the scent I suppose. We've seen in the pics that one 'daddy' dies though. And of course he is leaving!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What a corker the tram going through the shop windows knocking Molly and Rita out was amazing.  Yeah I think Ashley is going to be one of the casualties.  My favourite bit John walloping Charlotte with the hammer that was some shot.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

My mouth was literally hanging open as the bar exploded and the tram came crashing down. Loved the bit with the second carriage in the air, then slamming into the Kabin. An amazing stunt! Loved Molly desperately trying to outrun the tram with baby Jack in her arms. 

Tonight's two episodes were some of the best soap episodes in a long while... the build up was so well done..Ashley saying bye to Claire as he went to the stag do, then telling Peter he had to get home to his family... Rita heading back to the Kabin and stopping to talk to Nick... my fingers were in my mouth at these points! These characters we care about so much are about to have their lives changed forever.. I was on the edge of my seat!  

I loved the quick shots just as the bar was about to explode and John attacking Charlotte with the hammer! The tram crash happened just in the nick of time for him! A special mention to the actress who has played Charlotte - she's played her part so well! She is so convincing as a deluded, barmy and lonely woman. 

The aftermath is going to be immense.

----------


## sean slater

I wish I felt more excited about it. I feel like the spoilers have given too much away. I know its my fault for reading them, but sometimes you just cant resist lol. 
But yeh they were incredible scenes. My favourite characters in that were definitely Kevin, Molly and Tyrone. I've followed the story for ages. I just wish Molly had told Tyrone about Kevin. Feel like its gone on for too long. I hope she doesnt take it to her grave without the truth ever coming out

Do you reckon Kevin will be the one that goes in to try and save them? He's the one standing right by them.

----------


## Siobhan

Never watch corrie but tuned in last night.. excellent stunt but maybe I missed something.. why did the bar blow up???

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG it was immense  :Bow:   :Bow:  I really liked the way they showed the driver aswell, nice touch.

----------


## parkerman

> Never watch corrie but tuned in last night.. excellent stunt but maybe I missed something.. why did the bar blow up???


There was a gas explosion. Ciaran and Nick talked about the pressure being low and not being able to provide hot food. Guess we'll find out exactly what was wrong with the gas after the investigation into the causes of the explosion. No doubt something to do with Owen and Chris.

And yes, I agree with everyone here, amazing, awesome. I watched it several times!

My only slight criticism was that it wasn't as good as the cardboard carousel being blown over in Eastenders...er...

----------

alan45 (07-12-2010), Siobhan (07-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

> My only slight criticism was that iit wasn't as good as the cardboard carousel being blown over in Eastenders...er...


Yes I agree that really was an excellent stunt and set the benchmark for soap stunts. How clever was it for them to find the body of an old war hero that nobody new existed lying under the polystyrene and cardboad.

Ooooops I better dash. Here comes the nurse with my medication

----------


## Liz HF

> There was a gas explosion. Ciaran and Nick talked about the pressure being low and not being able to provide hot food. Guess we'll find out exactly what was wrong with the gas after the investigation into the causes of the explosion. No doubt something to do with Owen and Chris.


Thanks for clearing that up! I couldn't work out what caused the explosion!

I just loved both episodes; there was so much going on even before the tram crashed onto the Street. John Stape will probably hide Charlotte's body in the rubble and make it seem like she got hit by falling debri  :Smile:  I hope Rita doesn't die though, we've already lost a legend in Jack recently. 

Did anyone catch the ITV2 special with Stephen Mulhearn? Phil Collinson said it was the most expensive stunt in British soap history; I can definitely believe that after the amazing scene where Molly runs away from the tram crashing into the shop. Brilliant!

Liz

----------


## LostVoodoo

Rita will tunnel her way out by eating all those boiled sweets that fell on her.

----------


## Perdita

Does not look good for Rita, the way everything came falling down on her  :Sad:

----------


## sean slater

Wow that was so awesome! Like that Kevin and Tyrone are trying to get Molly and baby out. Molly's dead I think.

----------


## Katy

i think they have been so welll done! the first with the fact there was a build up and the fact all 66 cast members are involved you would think you would get loset but evrything is explained and you npw know where everyone is meant to be! 

ive been glued to these last two! 

Hope Jason is going to get out

----------


## Perdita

Looks like Ashley got crushed  :Sad:

----------


## xCharleyx

Wow Corrie is just amaaaaaziiing at the moment! I don't always watch it but this week I'm totaly glued to it, I'm dissapointed when each episode finishes, want to see what's happening next don't want to wait a whole day!!
I thought the special effects were brilliant for the tram crashing, majoraty of the acting is brilliant, a few people that are getting on my nerves but all in all sooo good! 

Who else do you think is going to die? Weve already seen what appears to be Ashley's death, looks like Molly and Rita will die too, but perhaps some one else who appears to be fine from it all actually goes down hill and dies?
Any idea's?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

poor Ashley.  The minute he started coughing up blood we knew he was done for.  Molly will following him into soap heaven tomorrow. The other cast member will be who ever goes to rescue Rita.

----------


## Katy

when are they going to realise shes in there! who was it who she told she was going back home after her friend cancelling, i cant remember.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> when are they going to realise shes in there! who was it who she told she was going back home after her friend cancelling, i cant remember.


 It was Nick!

RIP Ashley.

----------

Katy (09-12-2010)

----------


## Katy

ah that will be why no one knows yet, Cheers.

----------


## lizann

Poor Ashley 

Carla seems way more cut up over Peter than Leanne - did anyone else think that

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I was surpised Leanne didn't say anything to her when she jumped in the ambulance. It was so obvious that she has feeling for Peter.

----------


## lizann

Where is Michelle was she not at the hen party also?

----------


## Perdita

> I was surpised Leanne didn't say anything to her when she jumped in the ambulance. It was so obvious that she has feeling for Peter.


She would have been too upset and worried to notice, as most other people around, worrying about their loved ones and friends

----------


## Dazzle

> Where is Michelle was she not at the hen party also?


Someone said she was in Glasgow visiting Ryan.  I wonder why Kym Marsh isn't appearing in this week's episodes?  Not that I mind!

I'm thoroughly enjoying the tram crash and the aftermath.  I can't wait for tonight's live episode.

----------

lizann (09-12-2010)

----------


## lizann

Jason Grimshaw saving Simon was the best thing he has ever done on the soap for me since he arrived on the cobbles

----------


## sean slater

Yeh it was, but I am kinda surprised that Jason would go in after Simon. I would have thought they would have had Ciaran go in after Simon and Jason helping out with Sunita. Would have made a bit more sense, I think. 
Yeah cant wait for tonight.

----------


## Perdita

> Someone said she was in Glasgow visiting Ryan.  I wonder why Kym Marsh isn't appearing in this week's episodes?  Not that I mind!
> 
> I'm thoroughly enjoying the tram crash and the aftermath.  I can't wait for tonight's live episode.


Others have speculated that they left Michelle out of this storyline because of Kym's pregnancy, not wanting to risk her getting hurt

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I think Ciaran went in after Sunita because he used to go out with her at one point.  Weren't they even engaged?

----------


## Perdita

> I think Ciaran went in after Sunita because he used to go out with her at one point.  Were'nt they even engaged?


Yes, they were  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2010)

----------


## Katy

it was brilliant when Jason had come out with simon and everyone was crying ang saying thank you and Eileen smacked him rounf the head and told him never to be so stupid again!

----------


## sean slater

Ah right. I cant remember Sunita and Ciaran going out. Still think that Ciaran would have been more likely to save Simon though cos Peter's his best mate. On that subject i am kinda shocked that Ciaran didnt hang around to see if Peter was o.k. Apart from a little call to him before he left.

Also either Tyrone or Kevin should have stayed with Molly. It certainly didnt need both of them to go to the hospital did it?! lol I suppose they are doing that cos there's going to be a showdon at the hospital?! Hope so!

----------


## Dazzle

Wow, the live episode was brilliant, edge-of-the seat stuff.  Well done to the whole cast and crew - I didn't discern any mistakes.

I'm really gutted that Peter's dead, I didn't see that coming.  The wedding was heart-wrenching.

I was in tears during a lot of the episode to be honest.

Molly, Peter and Ashley are dead - I wonder who the fourth will be?

And Sally knows about Molly and Kevin!!!

----------


## Lizzz

It had me in tears too. Didn't notice any errors, and if there were, so what? Credit to all concerned. I'd rather it hadn't been Peter to die though.

----------


## tammyy2j

What a f*cking episode Corrie at it's very best well done to all involved the acting was brillant by all imo

I'd love for Peter to get a miracle and survive

----------


## Dazzle

> I'd love for Peter to get a miracle and survive


That'd be brilliant, I'm really upset that he's seemingly gone.

----------


## sean slater

Yeh was brilliant! I also didnt think Peter would die. I thought he was going to pull through. Poor Simon! 
Ah and when they put Ashley's phone message on in the pub. That was very emotional. 
And Charlotte surviving wow! I thought it was possible, but I didnt really think that she would survive to be honest. But I do hope she pulls through because I dont want John to be guilty of yet another murder. 
Im glad Molly told Sally, but I would have liked Tyrone to be there as well. Unless that's gonna be next episode?! Alan Halsall did give a hint that he would go in and talk to Molly before she died during Monday's behind the scenes episode. Though think she's probably already dead.

----------


## tammyy2j

I takeit  Molly is dead but is Peter also?

I wonder will Leanne find out he was in office with Nick as he was confessing about their affair 

Who was the person that died in the car that had 3 kids? I thought it might be Jim

----------


## Dazzle

> Who was the person that died in the car that had 3 kids? I thought it might be Jim


I didn't think it was one of the characters we know.

Yeah, it seemed like Molly definitely was dead.

----------


## pinkles14

I hope Peter does to Dont want him to die

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope Peter does to Dont want him to die


I dont want him to die either I wanna see him kick Nick's ass

----------


## sean slater

I guess it's possible that Peter is brought back to life (resuccetated) for some reason I am having difficulty spelling tonight lol. 
Yeh I was also curious about the guy in the car with the 3 kids. I hope they dont count him as the 4th death, cos we dont know him. 
It seemed like Molly died as soon as Sally took her hand away, so Im assuming they are going to have Sally carrying the burden of that on her conscience. But then Molly may not yet be dead. Sally was crying because of what Molly said about Kevin. Tyrone might not be too late to say goodbye.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

_Coronation Street_ love cheat Molly Dobbs has become the second character to be officially confirmed as a casualty of the soap's 50th anniversary week.

In an hour-long live episode which aired this evening, the new mum - played by Vicky Binns - tragically passed away before a rescue team could free her from the rubble in the wrecked Corner Shop.

Shortly before Molly's death, close friend Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor) came to her side in order to provide moral support in her time of need. However, as Molly realised that she only had moments left to live, she dramatically came clean over her affair with Sally's husband Kevin.

Making future plans for the baby she had with Kevin, a dying Molly told Sally: "I didn't want to hurt you. Jack's not going to have his mummy - he's going to need his daddyâ¦ It's Kevin, I'm sorry."

Molly passed away shortly after her confession, leaving Sally to break the news of her death to the shop worker's partner Tyrone.

Tonight's live episode also saw a critical Peter Barlow marry Leanne Battersby in hospital as he believed he was about to die. However, as soon as he said his vows, he dramatically flatlined - leaving his future uncertain.

Meanwhile, the death of Ashley Peacock was also confirmed on screen and Fiz Stape was seen giving birth to a baby girl, who she named Hope.

Later, the nightmare faced by Fiz's husband John continued as he tried to disguise Charlotte Hoyle's lifeless body as part of the tram crash carnage - only to be told by a paramedic that she still had a weak pulse.

As _Coronation Street_'s birthday celebrations continue tomorrow night, fans are expected to discover whether Peter will become the third casualty of the week, whether Rita Sullivan will be found in the wrecked Kabin and how John will get out of his latest fix.

Peter is not dead yet.  I think they will save him they've just used his flatline as a red herring.  The guy in the car wasn't a character it was just someone random they were taking about who was in a parked car.  Charlotte is still alive. You know whats going to happen John is going to go back to the hospital and pull the wires from her life support machine to finish her off.

There were tears of sadness and laughter tonight. Sadness at Peter and Claire and laughter at scary Mary with her costic remarks about poor Rita.  Everyone in the cafe was upset over Ashley's death and she was brilliant.

----------


## sean slater

Is the article above an official source? It starts off sounding like a proper article but then at the end it turns into speculation over Peter being alive, which I dont think a news piece would say. 
I also didnt think Molly was dead yet. I thought Sally was crying because of what she told her about Kevin.

----------


## sarah c

ok people are getting ahead of themselves here....Peter was seen in VF, not dead.

That merely means his heart electrical activity had gone heywire - hence the need for the shock to get it back in rhythm.


so in probability he will be back with us tonight!!

----------


## parkerman

> I also didnt think Molly was dead yet.


I'm afraid Molly is as dead as a dodo.

----------


## sean slater

I don't know. I know she dies but I was hoping that we would have a bit longer with her. See her have the chance to talk to Tyrone.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I didn't think it was one of the characters we know.
> 
> Yeah, it seemed like Molly definitely was dead.


What about Kevin's dad Bill Webster I mean where was he but does he have 3 kids ????????

----------


## parkerman

> I don't know. I know she dies but I was hoping that we would have a bit longer with her. See her have the chance to talk to Tyrone.


Sorry, but it's not going to happen.

----------


## alan45

> Sorry, but it's not going to happen.


Maybe she left a message on Ty's voicemail

----------


## Siobhan

> Sorry, but it's not going to happen.


Maybe she comes back from the dead just to talk to Tyrone and tell him that she was wrong and Jack really is his son!!! 

I am going to be slated for this but I didn't actually like the live show.. I had it on for about first 10 mins and I found it too busy.. there was too many characters involved in it all and I thought the girl who played Claire very whiney and false.. she should have poked herself in the eye or something to make tears... Maybe I should have kept watching it but all the crying and screaming was too much for me... I also found it delayed.. sally would say something and then camera turn to Sian and Sophie (I think), they would cry and then back to Sally (no sound in background) and then back to the crowd with crying... 

Might try watch a repeat if the rest of it was any good... (plus I hate all the fake birth scenes in any soap live or not, they never get to hospital on time to get the epidural, they shout for a bit and it is all over.. given birth is not like that at all and it annoys me that soap/movie birth scenes are all done the same way)

----------


## alan45

> Maybe she comes back from the dead just to talk to Tyrone and tell him that she was wrong and Jack really is his son!!!


This isnt Dallas although Vera's returnr from the dead was well done





> I thought the girl who played Claire very whiney and false


 I really have to disagree with you on this one Shiv. I thought Julia Haworth acted her part very well. She was so overcome with the shock of losing her helium voiced hubby that she had passed the crying stage. IMHO she reacted just as I have seen others behave in similar circumstances




> I hate all the fake birth scenes in any soap live or not, they never get to hospital on time to get the epidural, they shout for a bit and it is all over.. given birth is not like that at all and it annoys me that soap/movie birth scenes are all done the same way


  I agree 100% with you there. The Fiz birth scenes were comical and totally OTT. The only good bit was when John discovered that Chez and his lover were on their way back to the House of Horrors for a quickie

----------


## Dazzle

> I am going to be slated for this but I didn't actually like the live show..


I did notice some of the things you mentioned in the beginning, but then I was so caught up in the programme that I forgot about any negatives.  I know you're not a regular Corrie watcher, Siobhan, so maybe not being as invested in the characters as us fans made any negative aspects more noticeable.

I'm really glad that Peter is not officially dead yet - I'm on tenterhooks now to see if he survives tonight.

----------

Siobhan (10-12-2010)

----------


## parkerman

I've got no complaints about it as such. I thought it was well done. I only noticed one small mistake I think when Sally missed a cue and there was a bit of a delay. Other than that I thought they did really well and it all came across well.

There were a couple of small questions. 1. How did Anna get back into her house? 2. What was all that about the blood transfusion for baby Jack? Unless Jack was a very rare blood group they wouldn't need to ask the father for a transfusion. It's not like a marrow transplant or a kidney transplant. There must be plenty of blood around at the hospital they could use!

My one big question though is why? What real difference was there having the episode live as opposed to recorded? My wife, who is an outright cynic, said it was to create the publicity, get a bigger audience so they could charge the advertisers more! Surely not!!!???

----------


## Siobhan

Alan.. I think it was just Claire character itself that annoyed me.. I couldn't stand her anytime she was on so maybe seen it live just annoyed me more.. BTW the coming back for the dead was a joke.

Dazzle, maybe you are right, i don't have a vested interest in the characters so maybe I didn't feel for them as much.. however, the bits of corrie I do tune into, I have to say I really do like the John character.. one of the better ones I have seen on the street in a long time.. I know most of the old characters anyway from watch years ago

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

On the subject of mistakes. I think the firmen were wering the wrong hats. The guy with the bog standard yellow hat was odering the guy with the Station Officers White hat about. White Hat man asked yellow hat man if it was ok to let Sally back into the building when it should have been the other way around. Where was Sallys safety hat that she was supposed to be wearing.

----------


## alan45

> BTW the coming back for the dead was a joke.


I gathered that. Maybe she will do a Den Watts in a few years time

----------


## Dazzle

> Where was Sallys safety hat that she was supposed to be wearing.


Yeah, I noticed that.  They wouldn't have let her into the building without a safety hat, although, in truth, they probably wouldn't even have let her in the building in real life.

----------

alan45 (10-12-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> On the subject of mistakes. I think the firmen were wering the wrong hats. The guy with the bog standard yellow hat was odering the guy with the Station Officers White hat about. White Hat man asked yellow hat man if it was ok to let Sally back into the building when it should have been the other way around. Where was Sallys safety hat that she was supposed to be wearing.


didn't they tell her she could only go in with one?

----------


## Siobhan

> My one big question though is why? What real difference was there having the episode live as opposed to recorded? My wife, who is an outright cynic, said it was to create the publicity, get a bigger audience so they could charge the advertisers more! Surely not!!!???


Your wife is right.(never forget that btw).. how many more tuned in for a live show?? how many no EE viewer tuned in to theirs.. I haven't watched corrie in years but I still tuned in to it..

----------

parkerman (10-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I doubt all the that episode was live and as it was live I thought there would be no breaks

----------


## Siobhan

> I doubt all the that episode was live and as it was live I thought there would be no breaks


I guess they still get paid by advertisers and having a live show means more people watching so need for ads... Those ads people probably paid a fortune for that night

----------


## alan45

> didn't they tell her she could only go in with one?


Yes. Bit of a boob by the continuity department

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes. Bit of a boob by the continuity department


has there been any reports of missed lines or mess ups yet from the show? beside the one here you spotted

----------


## alan45

> has there been any reports of missed lines or mess ups yet from the show? beside the one here you spotted


Its hardly surprising that a few mistakes were made during a live episode. Look at the number of Blockbuster Films that have been made with huge continuity and other boobs.

----------


## Siobhan

> Its hardly surprising that a few mistakes were made during a live episode. Look at the number of Blockbuster Films that have been made with huge continuity and other boobs.


yeah I know.. that is why I was wondering if there were others.. there was a few in the EE one...

----------


## Dazzle

> has there been any reports of missed lines or mess ups yet from the show? beside the one here you spotted


It went incredibly smoothly - I forgot I was watching a live show after a while.

----------

Siobhan (10-12-2010), tammyy2j (10-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Izzy standing at the bar at one stage? 

TBH I noticed no mistakes

----------


## Dazzle

> Was Izzy standing at the bar at one stage?


She was...I was quite astonished as she's never been shown standing before.

----------


## Perdita

There were a couple of mistakes but more to do with continuity rather than actors fluffing their lines, Izzy standing at the bar is one, Sally entering the building without a hard hat although she was told she would have to wear one and Fiz was told she had a baby boy instead of girl.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Fantastic episode, I was glued. I think they all did amazing to say it was live. I thought Jane Danson in particular was brilliant, especially in the hospital scenes.

Loved the Molly/Sally stuff too although I thought it was ridiculous that they let Sally go in to see her, surely that would never happen?!

And what about poor Rita, still trapped!  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> There were a couple of mistakes but more to do with continuity rather than actors fluffing their lines, Izzy standing at the bar is one, Sally entering the building without a hard hat although she was told she would have to wear one and Fiz was told she had a baby boy instead of girl.


I don't think Izzy standing was a mistake. I'm assuming she was able to stand (against the bar) but obviously not walk.

----------

alan45 (10-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

For an episode that was supposedly live the clock in T'rovers never moved

----------


## parkerman

> Fiz was told she had a baby boy instead of girl.


 When was that? The only time I heard it she was told she had a girl.

----------


## sean slater

Fiz was talking about it being a boy when she was about to have it. But I think a lot of people say 'he' when referring to a baby that has yet been born.

----------


## sean slater

wow that was good! I kept waiting for Tyrone to find out. Shame that moment hasnt arrived yet.

----------


## alan45

Yet anothe superb episode of Britains Greatest Soap.

Hilarious moment tonight when Charlottes folk introduced John as Colin to the doctor

----------


## alan45

Blanche Hunt's Alcoholics Anonymous scenes have topped a poll of Coronation Street's best moments from the show's 50 years.

The character, played by the late Maggie Jones, had the highest ranking for the scenes where she revealed her family's secrets at Peter Barlow's meeting.

The second most popular highlight was the storyline involving serial killer Richard Hillman, portrayed by Brian Capron, where he murdered his ex-wife Patricia and Maxine Peacock.

Reflecting on the experience, Capron told PA: "Funnily enough because it's all come back it seems to have done me a lot of good. It's kind of an iconic storyline that I was involved in.

"There were some wonderful blackly humorous lines and the gloves, that slight pantomime element. You could love to hate him. They gave me so many great lines."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

There is no doubt that Corrie really pushed the boat out this week and if they don't win top dog at the soap awards then I'm a chinaman.  But I do have a couple of gripes with this weeks episodes.  I'm sorry I'm a perfectionist. I'm a 24 fanatic and I thrive on edge of seat drama and tear-jerking emotion. And this week was great but could do better.  

Gripe No 1: In Monday's episdoe when the tram came of the viaduct and everyone was out in the street. New hottie Dr Carter asked Gail to help him in the medical centre.  I never seen her in the place all week. But I will let Dr Carter away with this one because he's Lush and we want to see more of him.

Gripe No 2:  Headlines all week 4 funerals and a 1 wedding. Yes technically we have had 4 deaths (Ashley, Molly, Charlotte and unknown driver in parked car) and 1 wedding Peter and Leanne. But I feel robbed.  I know the nation doesn't wnat to loose any of it's much loved long-term characters but what a ratings boost it would have been to have someone like Norris or Emily drop down dead on the cobbles.  Call me old fashioned but I much prefer to watch a programme where my jaw hits the floor instead of knowing the outcome weeks in advance.  While watching tonight I kept thinking either Nick is going to drop dead with a head injury as he escaped unharmed, but he's not a much-loved character, then I thought Audrey would go out and see Rita and be hit with falling scafolding but she never moved from the pub.  But IMO an award jaw-dropping decision would be to kill of one of the kids. Cruel I know but can you imagine when Becky called her sister to say she had the money and she turns up with little Max only for him to run off and get splattered by a fire engine.  That is what this week needed to end a brilliant week. They needed a OMFG moment.

----------

alan45 (11-12-2010)

----------


## Katy

i have enjoyed it throughly this week, i think the reactions were spot on from the characters and it proves that they actually can act, i thoiught Jane Danson was brilliant and i thought Claire was good as well. 

my favourite though has to be John, his facial expressions were quality!

----------


## Katy

i forgot to mention my favourite quote from the week!! 

Rita - What is it with me and trams!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yes an amazing week on the street! The live ep in particular was fantastic. I don't like to compare the two but I have to say this has completely blown EE's 25th out the water. Corrie really did pull out all the stops, I think a massive well done to everyone involved is in order  :Bow:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i forgot to mention my favourite quote from the week!! 
> 
> Rita - What is it with me and trams!


Yeah I loved that and also Charlotte's "Fizzy Wizzy"  :Big Grin:

----------

Katy (11-12-2010)

----------


## sean slater

lol I didn't hear that when Rita said it, but yeh remember now. 
Does anyone else think Kevin is a spineless piece of work?! I can't believe he was actually trying to defend his actions to Sally by telling her that it was her fault he went off with Molly! That made my blood boil. And the thought that they could just forgive and forget straight away. That was out of order! 
I normally like Kevin, but have seen him in a whole new light of late lol. Well actually through the whole storyline. 
He didn't even look upset about Molly dying.

----------


## Dazzle

> I normally like Kevin, but have seen him in a whole new light of late lol. Well actually through the whole storyline. 
> He didn't even look upset about Molly dying.


I'd go so far as to say he looked relieved when he heard Molly died.  What a sh*t.

I'm very relieved Peter isn't dead.  Though it wasn't actually shown, I'm guessing they switched off Charlotte's ventilator.

Brilliant week of episodes - Corrie cast and crew should be very proud of themselves.

----------


## sean slater

First of all wanted to say, I love that Snowman icon above, making me feel Christmassy lol

Yeah, I wouldnt go as far to say that Kevin was glad about Molly. I think there was a bit of him trying to hold his emotions back, cos it would look a bit weird him grieving too much over her in front of Sally. But however when it was revealed, I think he could have shed a few tears for her then, it was completely emotionless. 

I want Tyrone to find out. I hope it's next episode!

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Also just watched the episode again and that montage is really emotional at the end. That song just makes me well up. I think its U2 is it?!

----------


## Dazzle

> Also just watched the episode again and that montage is really emotional at the end. That song just makes me well up. I think its U2 is it?!


Yeah it was emotional.  The song was All I Want is You by U2.

Here's a youtube link:

----------


## Katy

I love that song! it fitted really well

----------


## alan45

Have to say I think Sal is a bit of a hipocrite. After all she had a fling with Ian Davenport and would have been over the filing cabinets for a quick service and full MOT.

Then she nearly had a fling with John Stape

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street retained the majority of its Thursday audience for last night's double bill, early viewing figures indicate.

As the chaos continued on the Street, Rita's cries for help were heard by 11.99m (49.6%) at 7.30pm, then Becky's thieving took 12.32m (47.7%).

Bringing to a close the anniversary celebrations, Coronation Street: The Big 50 notched up 5.03m (20.8%) at 9pm.

Janine's plotting in EastEnders picked up 9.17m (37.9%), as well as a further 706k (3.2%) at 10pm.

Meanwhile, Emmerdale managed 7.83m (34.7%), and the 6.30pm edition of Hollyoaks nabbed 943k (4.3%), before E4's first look fetched 396k (1.8%) at 7pm.

Elsewhere, the afternoon edition of Doctors - entitled 'Beautiful Sacha 25 xxx' mustered 1.77m (22.2%), Neighbours pulled in 714k (9%) and 1.45m (8.4%) at teatime, and Home and Away drew 274k (3.8%) at 2.15pm, 815k (4%) at 6pm, and 624k (2.8%) for Fiver's first look.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Have to say I think Sal is a bit of a hipocrite. After all she had a fling with Ian Davenport and would have been over the filing cabinets for a quick service and full MOT.
> 
> Then she nearly had a fling with John Stape


I donn't think it's about him just having an affair as it's not the first time either have had affairs. but the fact that she was suffering from Breast Cancer and he fathered another child that's tip her over the edge. I can't wait until Rosie finds out she will kill Kevin.

----------


## alan45

> I donn't think it's about him just having an affair as it's not the first time either have had affairs. but the fact that she was suffering from Breast Cancer and he fathered another child that's tip her over the edge. I can't wait until Rosie finds out she will kill Kevin.


Kevin stopped the affair when he discovered Sally had the Big C. His seeds had already been sown at that stage

----------


## sean slater

I think it still hurts if anyone has had an affair in a relationship, even if you have had an affair yourself many years ago. They got over it, and as Kevin said they had been doing so well in the last year. The fact that Kevin has had a child with this woman that she considered her friend must hurt loadds. But then I guess you could say Kevin didnt have a say in Molly having the baby.

----------


## Kirsty :]

I'm confused, I never really watch Corrie, but I have a day off so I am dossing about watching the Omnibus  :Smile:  what is the deal with Becky and her sister and this Max kid??

----------


## Katy

Max is her sisters kid who she sold to the mcdonalds for 20K and now Kylie is back for more cash.

----------


## Kirsty :]

Ahhh, but I thought Becky was crying because he had gone missing? So where is he?

----------


## Dazzle

> Ahhh, but I thought Becky was crying because he had gone missing? So where is he?


Kylie's taken Max until she gets another Â£5K.  She didn't tell them she had taken him, so they were searching desperately for him for a while.

----------

Kirsty :] (13-12-2010)

----------


## WolvoExPunk

Kylie Turner is a particularly vile and selfish, low-life scheming individual, with no redeeming qualities.  Anyone tries to help her, she throws it back in theifaces.  I knew she'd be back for more dosh.  It's a real shame the scriptwriters don't put her in a storyline as a girlfriend to that woman-beating scumbag.  If anyone's gonna get knocked about, better it to be someone who deserves it rather than a decent character.

----------


## WolvoExPunk

> lol I didn't hear that when Rita said it, but yeh remember now. 
> Does anyone else think Kevin is a spineless piece of work?! I can't believe he was actually trying to defend his actions to Sally by telling her that it was her fault he went off with Molly! That made my blood boil. And the thought that they could just forgive and forget straight away. That was out of order! 
> I normally like Kevin, but have seen him in a whole new light of late lol. Well actually through the whole storyline. 
> He didn't even look upset about Molly dying.


Kevin has a jealous streak as wide as the M60.  Does anyone remember years ago when Kevin and Sally were divorced, and Sally was gonna marry a guy she'd met while working as a market trader?  Kevin turned up at the wedding, and interrupted the ceremony, winning Sally back.  I hope she does have some fun with other men, and rubs Kevin's nose in it.  Specially if any of them are as hard as nails, and can eat Kevin for breakfast.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'd like to see Sally on her own for a while and really stick two fingers up to Kevin.  Sally hasn't always been a popular character mostly she's come across a bit of a snob but she's always put her family first.  This could be a turning point for Sally maybe a new job away from the factory. Give her a chance to shine without a man.

----------


## Siobhan

Did we find out the 4 that died?? I know Molly and Ashley.. who were the other 2?

----------


## parkerman

Charlotte was one.

----------

Siobhan (13-12-2010)

----------


## Katy

and im thinkin the man in the car was the other but im not sure. 

Im glad Charlotte died, its what we al wanted, and we even got to see John/colin squirm when he thought there may have been a chance of her pulling though! 

Yeh, Kylie had taken Max, which was why Becky thought he was outside and possible involved in the tram accident.

----------


## lizann

Surely Charlotte's parents will want to keep in contact with "Colin" now John is bound to get caught out and I hope it is soon

----------


## parkerman

> John is bound to get caught out and I hope it is soon


At least another year I reckon.

----------


## parkerman

> and im thinkin the man in the car was the other but im not sure.


A bit of a cop out if it is.

Perhaps the fourth funeral is a metaphor for Kevin and Sally's wedding....or is that too deep for Corrie?

----------

alan45 (13-12-2010), Siobhan (13-12-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'll miss looney tunes Charlotte she was pure mental.

----------

Chris_2k11 (13-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'll miss looney tunes Charlotte she was pure mental.


We still have Mary

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Im glad Charlotte died, its what we al wanted,


 Not me! I loved her!  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

she was a good character, her lines were well written! Fozzy Wizzy springs to mind! she definitley got better towards the end, i rteally hated her at the start. 

I think theres plenty more in store for us in corrie and i cant wait. 

Yeh i think that probably was a bit deep for corrie, but i do like your thinking.

----------


## alan45

> A bit of a cop out if it is.
> 
> Perhaps the fourth funeral is a metaphor for Kevin and Sally's wedding....or is that too deep for Corrie?


I still reckon it was the old war hero who lived in that flat under the arches that nobody mentioned for the last 50 years

----------

parkerman (13-12-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> I still reckon it was the old war hero who lived in that flat under the arches that nobody mentioned for the last 50 years


Wasn't he a relation of Reg Cox?

----------


## alan45

> Wasn't he a relation of Reg Cox?



Alas we have now discovered it was the taxi driver who had just dropped of a fare at the Joinery.

Poor ol Charlie Slater. Who ever reckoned his trip up North would have had such tragic consequences

----------


## Abbie

Since I havent posted in a while I just wanted to say how much I enjoyed last weeks episode
Although some of the shots of the tram crash looked awful other parts were really good
Im glad charlotte is dead she was a nutter! but im dissapointed that shes one of the 4 since I thought they were supoose to be shaking things up and killing 4 loved characters
Im so glad peter is ok, he had me in tears!!!

I think baby hope may die and be one of the 4  :Sad: 

And well done to fiz giving birth on the live episode, the live episode was really gone, I was just waiting for mistakes

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Since I havent posted in a while I just wanted to say how much I enjoyed last weeks episode
> Although some of the shots of the tram crash looked awful other parts were really good
> Im glad charlotte is dead she was a nutter! but im dissapointed that shes one of the 4 since I thought they were supoose to be shaking things up and killing 4 loved characters
> Im so glad peter is ok, he had me in tears!!!
> 
> I think baby hope may die and be one of the 4 
> 
> And well done to fiz giving birth on the live episode, the live episode was really gone, I was just waiting for mistakes


No, doesn't look like baby Hope will die.  One of the 4 was the taxi driver.

----------


## Abbie

> No, doesn't look like baby Hope will die.  One of the 4 was the taxi driver.


Really?! Is that actually serious that, that is classed as one of the four?
I was mad that charlotte was counted as one, shes not that important

----------


## Chris_2k11

> One of the 4 was the taxi driver.


Ugh what a cop out!

----------


## sean slater

Maybe Peter will take a turn for the worst?! I don't think they'll make Sunita die now, cos she's hardly been in it.

----------


## Abbie

I hope he doesnt, the scene with him and simon last night brought me to tears

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope he doesnt, the scene with him and simon last night brought me to tears


Me too 

Peter is one of the best characters on the show 

I really thought Sally was going to shout it all out in the pub last night to Kevin, Pam and Bill

----------


## sean slater

I wish Sally would shout it out to everyone. I am sick of all the secrets and the idea that Kevin thinks he can keep it from everyone. It's about time he got his just desserts!

----------


## Abbie

True but I like the idea sally doesnt want to hurt tyrone

----------


## tammyy2j

Rita was out of hospital pretty quickly

----------


## Abbie

I thought that! first episode in hospital and then out! and for someone who is a little older you would have thought they would keep them in a bit longer

----------


## Chris_2k11

you know what the NHS is like

----------

Perdita (14-12-2010)

----------


## WolvoExPunk

I have to say I enjoyed watching Becky rubbing the dosh in scheming Kylies face, gripping her hard and warning her never to set foot in the Street again.  Bet she really wanted to dish out a heavy-duty beating.

----------


## alan45

> you know what the NHS is like



Yes  She would probably be much better off at Emilys

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Really?! Is that actually serious that, that is classed as one of the four?
> I was mad that charlotte was counted as one, shes not that important


I think they wanted to keep us guessing, and use the title " Four funerals and a wedding ".

----------


## Liz HF

I am excited to see who the fourth person who dies will be. I can’t wait! I heard the story about a man in a car who dies, but I thought one of the main characters would be one of the four people? I think Fiz’s baby will be ok for the moment and will take away from the storyline of John murdering Charlotte. I thought that with an explosion like that plus a tram crash more people would’ve died instantly!

Liz  :Smile:

----------


## sarah c

the 4th person has already been confirmed Liz - bit of a cop out but it was 'a man in a car'....

----------


## sarah c

re Sally's hard hat - in the scene where she arrives at Molly's side, there is a blue hard hat with her, but it gets put to one side, by the fireman I think...

----------


## lizann

There should have been a shock surprise death, everyone knew about Molly and Ashley's deaths months before hand and Charlotte wasnt a main major character

----------


## sean slater

Tonights episode was kinda mellow working up to tomorrow night, no Sally! I really enjoyed the scene with Kevin and Rosie. Rosie can be quite insightful when she wants to be lol on those rare occasions. 

The Nick situation, I guess he's to blame, but it's easily done. You put things off hoping it will go away, or that somebody else will deal with it. He wasn't to know that it was going to be life-threatening. People who are grieving are just looking for someone to blame. Rita was of course on hand to lend an ear lol. She's always there to see the bigger picture. Even with Kevin she didn't judge. She's like a regular mother hen ain't she?! ha. 

Loved Tyrone's scenes tonight. His acting is top notch. You can really see the strain of him trying to hold things together, taking it one day at a time. It's brilliant! 

And Kevin finally showing he has some emotion in him hitting the bottle! long time coming!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I was kinda surprised they didn't show Ashley's funeral

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was kinda surprised they didn't show Ashley's funeral


Yes I was annoyed that they didnt show it or we didnt hear Graeme's speech

----------


## Perdita

> I was kinda surprised they didn't show Ashley's funeral


I thought I had missed an episode, thanks for clarifying that   :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps they thought two funerals in two days would be too much for the viewers to take.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ashley was more of a main character than Molly imo he was there a lot longer

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Ashley was more of a main character than Molly imo he was there a lot longer


Drama to come at Molly's funeral though.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Good on Rosie we knew she'd stand up for her Mother and throw Kevin out.  Loved Norris in the Rover's I'm not a gossip. Course your not Norris.

----------


## parkerman

I thought it was a wicked thing to say to Rosie and Sophie when Sally told them that their father didn't love them.

When she was having an affair with Ian Davenport was she thinking about Rosie and Sophie? When she would have liked to have had an affair with John Stape was she thinking about Rosie and Sophie. These things do happen we know, but to tell your children that the other parent doesn't love them is, as I said, in my opinion, wicked.

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2010), Perdita (18-12-2010), Siobhan (20-12-2010)

----------


## Perdita

True, parkerman, but Sally is feeling very hurt at the moment, I am sure she did not mean it and will regret saying it

----------


## tammyy2j

Go Tyrone the ppor fella

----------


## alan45

> I thought it was a wicked thing to say to Rosie and Sophie when Sally told them that their father didn't love them.
> 
> When she was having an affair with Ian Davenport was she thinking about Rosie and Sophie? When she would have liked to have had an affair with John Stape was she thinking about Rosie and Sophie. These things do happen we know, but to tell your children that the other parent doesn't love them is, as I said, in my opinion, wicked.



Sally is a real Hypocrite. After all when Kevin discovered she had the Big C he immedaitly quit his affair even though he was so besotted with Molly he had intended leaving Sally

----------


## Katy

Sally: "you injured" _as Kevins clutching his ribs_ Aww Molly not so comfy now" 

Some great lines, very well done, you could see it all about to reach boiling point, with the looks that were getting given across the church.

----------


## sean slater

Yeh church scenes were awesome! I really want Tyrone and Kevin to have a long heart to heart about it though. It didn't feel like enough air time! lol I'm assuming there's gonna be loads more going on though, judging by the papers. I'm loving Tyrone. Alan Halsall is such a brilliant actor.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Sally: "you injured" _as Kevins clutching his ribs_ Aww Molly not so comfy now" 
> 
> Some great lines, very well done, you could see it all about to reach boiling point, with the looks that were getting given across the church.


Loved that line from Sally!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Sally is a real Hypocrite. After all when Kevin discovered she had the Big C he immedaitly quit his affair even though he was so besotted with Molly he had intended leaving Sally


I guess Sally didn't like the sympathy idea.  She is a hypocrite though.  Her affair with Ian Davenport was really sordid, all about money, and Kevin and Molly's did seem about love to me as he was going to leave Sally last year.

----------

alan45 (20-12-2010), parkerman (21-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kevin should take up with Julie now

----------


## Dazzle

I'm surprised no one's pointed out Sally's hypocrisy to her yet.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm surprised no one's pointed out Sally's hypocrisy to her yet.


At last!  Someone did tonight.

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

> At last!  Someone did tonight.


Yes but how did Janice Battersby know

----------


## parkerman

I think she was making more of a general point about Sally's past behaviour rather than a specific one about Ian Davenport.

Although, come to think about it, didn't she know about her "crush" on John Stape?

----------


## Dazzle

> Although, come to think about it, didn't she know about her "crush" on John Stape?


I think the factory girls might have suspected Sally had feelings for John.

Poor Tyrone, he's lost everything.  Where can he go from here?

----------


## tammyy2j

I find Tracy annoying already

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2010), lizann (25-12-2010), Perdita (24-12-2010)

----------


## Katy

and me! although hearing "tracyluv" was brilliant!

----------


## lizann

Did Tracy not know about Peter's condition? He is her step brother after all I expected her to at least act like she cared a bit 

I feel really sorry for poor Tyrone he has lost everything - great acting by Alan

----------


## Katy

Alan Halsall really is great, hes been awesome these past weeks.

----------

tammyy2j (27-12-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and me! although hearing "tracyluv" was brilliant!


LOL I literally burst out laughing at this  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Looks like Leanne still wants Nick

----------


## Katy

why is Leanne doing that!!! She so should be with Peter!! What is wrong with a happy ending. I thought that the singing by Barbara Knox at the end was a nice touch.

----------


## Dazzle

> why is Leanne doing that!!! She so should be with Peter!! What is wrong with a happy ending. I thought that the singing by Barbara Knox at the end was a nice touch.


Leanne only married Peter out of duty - she's really in love with Nick.  Poor Peter  :Sad: 

I must admit that Barbara Knox's singing brought a tear to my eye.

I wasn't looking forward to Tracy's return but must admit she's quite funny - some of her one-liners are hilarious, like the one about Leanne standing on a street corner  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

thats true! she does have some good one liners, it has been written well!

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tracey and David  :Sick:

----------


## alan45

> Tracey and David


Tracy and anyone :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2011), parkerman (31-12-2010), tammyy2j (01-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

What if Tracy fell pregnant by either Nick or David then Gail would be a granny to a spawn of Tracy's

----------


## Perdita

> What if Tracy fell pregnant by either Nick or David then Gail would be a granny to a spawn of Tracy's


 :Sick:

----------


## WolvoExPunk

So, who battered Tracy Barlow?  There's a queue of ppl down the street who want to punch her lights out.  I think Steve McD and David Platt are too obvious to be the guilty party.  Psycho is rightly upset about the jibes made of her late husband, and Mary's a bit of a mad bitch, too, so they're more likely possibilities.  How many ppl do you think Tracy upset while she was in prison?  I reckon it's more likely one or more of many ex-cons from Tracy's old wing with a score to settle.

Shame she couldn't have got it together with that wife-beating loser who's got with Maria.  She's way too nice for that.

----------


## Dazzle

> So, who battered Tracy Barlow?


Whoever it was gets my thanks  :Big Grin: 

I think David's the most likely suspect, but as you say, a bit too obvious.

----------


## tammyy2j

> So, who battered Tracy Barlow?  There's a queue of ppl down the street who want to punch her lights out.  I think Steve McD and David Platt are too obvious to be the guilty party.  Psycho is rightly upset about the jibes made of her late husband, and Mary's a bit of a mad bitch, too, so they're more likely possibilities.  How many ppl do you think Tracy upset while she was in prison?  I reckon it's more likely one or more of many ex-cons from Tracy's old wing with a score to settle.
> 
> Shame she couldn't have got it together with that wife-beating loser who's got with Maria.  She's way too nice for that.


   Spoiler:    Claire Peacock

----------


## Chloe O'brien

My money's on Claire.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Spoiler:    It is Claire   Have to say I did think she was hilarious in the pub winding everyone up, especially Mary lol

----------


## Abbie

Wow tracey has been very busy since shes been back, shes pretty much been the centre of attention over christmas/new year

----------


## lizann

How is Sian living at the Websters?

----------


## WolvoExPunk

Sian's dad does not approve of her sexuality.

----------


## Abbie

Sally and tyrone! no no and NO!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I know it can't happen. Sally don't be stupid.

----------


## Katy

it was so cringeworthy!! 

Loved Eileens face when the girls showed up at her house! there getting as bad as the barlows for having tardis housing!

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe I am a prude but wasnt the Sian and Sophie bed scenes a bit much for a pre watershed show

----------


## Perdita

ITV1 reportedly received a barrage of complaints from viewers blasting the show's steamy lesbian scenes featuring teen lovers Sophie Webster (Brooke Vincent) and Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson).

One fan vented online: "The show has used two pretty teenagers that young girls will look up to to glamorise lesbianism."

----------


## parkerman

> One fan vented online: "The show has used two pretty teenagers that young girls will look up to to glamorise lesbianism."


What a load of b******s!

----------

alan45 (04-01-2011), Dazzle (04-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

I agree the complaint was a load of *ollock*

Showing this so called 'steamy' lesbian scene was worth it just for the reaction of Sally the Slapper

Personally I saw nothing wrong with it. Emmerdale shows Aaron and Jackson kissing all the time. Perhaps the people complaining would prefer to see the likes of Emily and Rita in a Lesbian Clinch

----------

parkerman (04-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I agree the complaint was a load of *ollock*
> 
> Showing this so called 'steamy' lesbian scene was worth it just for the reaction of Sally the Slapper
> 
> Personally I saw nothing wrong with it. Emmerdale shows Aaron and Jackson kissing all the time. Perhaps the people complaining would prefer to see the likes of Emily and Rita in a Lesbian Clinch


Sally is jealous because she is only one in her family not getting any  :Lol: 

I think showing them naked in bed kissing was a bit much for a pre watershed show imo

----------


## Perdita

You see rather more raunchy stuff on MTV all day long than that scene that only lasted a few seconds. 
I thought Tyrone was rather understanding, trying to get Sally to accept her daughter's relationship with another girl.  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (04-01-2011)

----------


## Katy

I thought tyrone was really understanding as well, as was Eileen.

----------


## WolvoExPunk

> You see rather more raunchy stuff on MTV all day long than that scene that only lasted a few seconds. 
> I thought Tyrone was rather understanding, trying to get Sally to accept her daughter's relationship with another girl.


Tyrones just trying to get his own leg over with Sally.  While she is not my type, I hope he gloats about it to Kevin.  Shame Tyrone's not built like the North Face of the Eiger with black belts in five martial arts and 10 years as an SAS unarmed combat instructor.

----------


## Abbie

> I thought tyrone was really understanding as well, as was Eileen.


I know and then he had to ruin it!

----------


## lizann

I think Tyrone is lonely he has no one and Sally even cooked him a meal and as anyone knows the way to a man's heart or other parts is through the belly  :Lol: 

I thought Sian and Sophie were christians and not having sex until they were married but I guess I was wrong

----------


## Liz HF

I think the scene with the two girls in bed together is likely to spark a debate no matter how it was shown or when it was shown as these type of storyline's in soaps always do. I found it a little shocking to see Tyrone and Sally kissing though, it seems that the two are trying to get even with Kevin but I hope they do not become an item, they do not suit each other at all!

Liz  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Mary: It was a very long time ago and I haven't touched a chain saw since.  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2011)

----------


## Katy

that was a great line! i loved Norris gossiping to the police!

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad John's feeling so guilty over Colin and Charlotte's deaths - there's hope for him yet.

Kevin is such a hypocrite  :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm glad John's feeling so guilty over Colin and Charlotte's deaths - there's hope for him yet.
> 
> *Kevin is such a hypocrite*


Yes his relationship with Molly was different because it was love that is way worse than even if Sally had slept with Tyrone for revenge imo

Kevin seems to be thinking of myself and the baby only he has two other children also even if they are older 

Audrey eyes a new man

----------


## Chris_2k11

"Amyluv!"  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Mary: It was a very long time ago and I haven't touched a chain saw since.


 Absolutely brill!  :Rotfl:  My god I love Mary lol

----------


## Abbie

Im wondering if it was clare now, she was looking pretty shifty in tonights episodes

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think it so clear that it's Claire.  I'm just wondering if Becky knows already and is keeping quiet to protect Claire.

----------


## Abbie

Im thinking claire might keep it to herself though

----------


## Chris_2k11

Guys   Spoiler:    It IS Claire!! lol

----------


## Abbie

Im trying not to read spoilerd for a bit, want to see if they can really surprise me

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It was Mary with her chainsaw who assualted Tracyluv.  :Lol:  That plot really has to be investigated.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mary is amazing, she should never leave  :Wub:  haha

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Mary is amazing, she should never leave  haha


I just hope they never change her and make her character normal.  No offence she's as mad as a brush and we love her for it.

----------

tammyy2j (10-01-2011)

----------


## Katy

Poor Becky, i really dont think she did it this time. 

I love Kens little comments about Tracyluv! 

I see that Audreys got her eyes on that bloke in the hairdressers.

----------


## Liz HF

It's about time Gail had a love interest, plus it will fuel her rival with Claudia no doubt!

I love Rosie's line about Tracy: 'For crimes against fashion she deserves a slap!' However Mary's lines are the best. I especially loved the way she behaved when the cops started asking Norris questions!

Liz  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> It's about time Gail had a love interest, plus it will fuel her rival with Claudia no doubt!


I didn't know she had any rivalry with Claudia.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I take it she means Audrey

----------


## WolvoExPunk

Why does John Stape keep calling on Mrs Fishwick?  You'd think given his circumstances, he would want to avoid her like the plague.

----------


## lizann

Claire admits the truth

----------


## Perdita

> Why does John Stape keep calling on Mrs Fishwick?  You'd think given his circumstances, he would want to avoid her like the plague.


Guilty conscience

----------


## Katy

there are some great lines! the one where Sally said if you put that up in the garden ill shove it so it looks like your heads for sale or something along those llines!!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think the polcieman wanted to laugh when Claire told him what had happened.

----------


## alan45

I think this latest killing by Stape is one too far. The story is a total joke now. Colins death could be explained. We didnt actually see him kill Charlotte so that could have been explained but tonights cannot be explained in any believable way. Its total CRAP!!!!!

I liked the character of John Stape but now he has become a joke and the sooner he goes the better

----------

parkerman (11-01-2011)

----------


## lizann

> I think this latest killing by Stape is one too far. The story is a total joke now. Colins death could be explained. We didnt actually see him kill Charlotte so that could have been explained but tonights cannot be explained in any believable way. Its total CRAP!!!!!
> 
> I liked the character of John Stape but now he has become a joke and the sooner he goes the better


He throw a hammer at Charlotte's head that was too far

----------


## alan45

> He throw a hammer at Charlotte's head that was too far


We didnt actually see that though so the scriptwriters could easily have changed the storyline to make it more believable instead of turning John Stape into a murderer

----------


## parkerman

> I think this latest killing by Stape is one too far. The story is a total joke now. Colins death could be explained. We didnt actually see him kill Charlotte so that could have been explained but tonights cannot be explained in any believable way. Its total CRAP!!!!!
> 
> I liked the character of John Stape but now he has become a joke and the sooner he goes the better


Although I agree with what you are saying - I got tired of this storyline several months ago! - I think they can explain Colin's mother's death quite easily. She was ill and dying. No-one (apart from Fiz) knows John was there. So presumably the death will be put down to natural causes, which, of course it was in a way.

----------

alan45 (11-01-2011)

----------


## Brucie

The whole Stape/Murderer thing is laughable, and I think the production team are showing that they agree by using a photo of the guy who plays John Stape, complete with moustache and graduation outfit, as Mrs Fishwick's wall mounted photo of her son! Unless he had a head transplant at some point, the actor who played Colin Fishwick never looked like the guy in the photo, but as for the actor who plays John Stape..............

----------


## alan45

> Although I agree with what you are saying - I got tired of this storyline several months ago! - I think they can explain Colin's mother's death quite easily. She was ill and dying. No-one (apart from Fiz) knows John was there. So presumably the death will be put down to natural causes, which, of course it was in a way.


Im sure a good pathologist would be able to establish the cause of death was asphyxiation caused by someone blocking her mouth and nose. Then of course there was the freshcos meals for two which Im sure would lead to a checking of the CCTV. A check of telephone calls would lead to Johns mobile. Cell site analysis could put him at or near the scene. Even though he wiped her angina spray he then used his uncovered hands to place it in her hand.

----------

parkerman (11-01-2011)

----------


## parkerman

All very true, but will they go into that much detail knowing she was at death's door anyway?

Yes, I did think that was really ridiculous, him wiping the spray and then placing it in her hand with his uncovered hand. Duh!

----------

alan45 (11-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

> All very true, but will they go into that much detail knowing she was at death's door anyway?


All deaths are treated as suspicious unless a death certificate or Coroners Letter are issued. Then again this is the Soap Plod we are talking about and Weatherfield CID havent got a great record for the quality of their investigations.

----------

parkerman (11-01-2011)

----------


## parkerman

This could be a job for Walford's Inspector Marsbar....

----------

alan45 (11-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Shouldnt Tracey be charged with saying it was Becky ???????????

I loved Peter impression of Andy from Little Britain  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

> Shouldnt Tracey be charged with saying it was Becky ???????????
> 
> I loved Peter impression of Andy from Little Britain


She will be charged, I am sure

----------


## alan45

> Shouldnt Tracey be charged with saying it was Becky ???????????


She wasn't charged with perjury when she gave false evidence about Gail under oath. She has already told DS Ferrerria that she was suffering from concussion when she implicated Becky in the assault. Any trainee solicitor could get her off any charge of wasting police time if it were brought

----------


## lizann

I really hate Nick and Tracey

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nick does my head in constantly pining after Leanne

----------


## Katy

he does mine in as well, he really needs to get a grip, i hate nick and i hate the platts!

----------


## Perdita

bye Claire, bye Josh, bye Freddie  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> bye Claire, bye Josh, bye Freddie


Hello Flynn

----------


## LostVoodoo

i found the whole Claire on the run stoyrline a bit daft. if she'd got caught with those fake passports she'd have been in so much more trouble and even if she got to France is she just going to stay there and never leave the country for the rest of her life? how will she get a job in France? It's only France, it's in the EU, it's not like she's gone to the other side of the world where no-one could ever find her.

----------

alan45 (15-01-2011), Dazzle (16-01-2011), parkerman (15-01-2011), tammyy2j (17-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

> i found the whole Claire on the run stoyrline a bit daft. if she'd got caught with those fake passports she'd have been in so much more trouble and even if she got to France is she just going to stay there and never leave the country for the rest of her life? how will she get a job in France? It's only France, it's in the EU, it's not like she's gone to the other side of the world where no-one could ever find her.


It seems such a cop out and strikes me as lazy scriptwriting. Not that I know much about obtaining fake passports but I would have thought that it takes days ratheer than minutes to obtain one. Just how is she planning to live in France. If and when the butchers shop is sold how will she get the money. Then agaon how will she register the kids for schools and doctors etc.  Why didnt she just move into Big Eileens Tardis style terrace house with all the other waifs and strays

----------


## Perdita

Her mother runs a B&B in France, that is where Claire has gone and where she will work with her mum.

----------


## alan45

> Her mother runs a B&B in France, that is where Claire has gone and where she will work with her mum.


She will still eed to register the kids with a school and a doctor and if she intends remaining En France she will need an Identity Card. Her solicitor would be obliged to inform the Police of her whereabouts and in reality there would be no problems having her extradited. Of course maybe Claires mum is as influential as The Mitchells and can get every thing forgotten about such as breach of bail and AOABH.

Pitiful storyline and woeful scriptwriting

----------


## Perdita

> Pitiful storyline and woeful scriptwriting


Yes, should and could have done much better

----------

alan45 (15-01-2011)

----------


## lizann

I cant wait for someone to punch Nick

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought Ciaran was going to. Wish he had!

----------


## lizann

> I thought Ciaran was going to. Wish he had!


Me too

----------


## Liz HF

With Claire running off to France there is the possibility of her coming back should the scriptwriters need to write her back into the soap. However the whole scenario was very rushed and in reality she would definitely be caught running off!

The whole Nick, Leanne, Peter storyline is being drawn out quite a bit now...I hope it ends soon and comes a some sort of conclusion!

Liz  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

The way Ncik laughed after Ciaran had gone was really evil  :Angry:   I wish Ciaran had thumped him too.  I hope Leanne finds out about his behaviour and doesn't go running into his arms when she discovers Peter's drinking again.

When did Lloyd and Cheryl get together, and why is Maria so stupid that she'd go out with another psycho (especially after being warned by Lloyd!).

----------


## WolvoExPunk

> The way Ncik laughed after Ciaran had gone was really evil   I wish Ciaran had thumped him too.  I hope Leanne finds out about his behaviour and doesn't go running into his arms when she discovers Peter's drinking again.
> 
> When did Lloyd and Cheryl get together, and why is Maria so stupid that she'd go out with another psycho (especially after being warned by Lloyd!).


Some women have a stupid gene, which inexplicably draws them towards wrong uns.  Regardless of advice from well meaning friends and family, they will stick with losers and scum because "I love him", as they always say.

Maria likes RnB music, so she must be a bit brain dead.

----------


## Dazzle

> ...she must be a bit brain dead.


Brain dead is a good description.

----------


## LostVoodoo

you can understand why she might go out with him if they'd just had a bad break up, thinking two sides to every story etc, but the fact that she knows he hit his wife makes her pretty dumb

----------


## lizann

Poor little Simon he is going to suffer the most from Peter drinking again

----------

tammyy2j (21-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am liking Gary Windass's current storyline and great acting by Mikey North

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree. Mikey North is excellent. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I hope the Corrie writers do a U-turn and let Eddie Windass stay.  The three of them are great together and with the possibility of having a foster child.  It would be a shame to write him out.

----------

lizann (24-01-2011), Perdita (21-01-2011)

----------


## Katy

it would, i agree, i lover there family unit. Think Mikey North is absolutly brilliant.

----------


## lizann

So Eileen took 10 grand and expected not to get caught  :Nono:

----------


## parkerman

> So Eileen took 10 grand and expected not to get caught


I take it you didn't see the spisode when she actually took it then?

----------


## tammyy2j

I think she took it more as a loan though without permission 

Owen is a pretty nasty fella

----------


## parkerman

She took it at first to "punish" Owen for the way he had treated her and to fix her roof. She thought Owen wouldn't notice it had gone because he had no idea what money he was taking and who was paying what. She kept his books and he didn't seem to care; just leaving her to it. When Owen then said that Carla had told him she had paid the money in because Eileen had reminded her, and that he would mend her roof and give her time to pay as a reward, she decided she needed to get the money back quickly before Owen realised that the money hadn't been paid in after all.

----------

alan45 (25-01-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How sweet was the scene last night at the Windasses when Eddie made the cake.  I hope he can stay.

----------

alan45 (25-01-2011)

----------


## Liz HF

I thought that was so sweet, the three of them sitting down eating cake together! I think that Mikey's acting is brilliant, he has certainly improved as the show has gone on. I also hope that he doesn't go back to join the army, but with his assault case looming, maybe he will stay?

The Michelle/Ciaran storyline worked out rather conveniently, with Kym Marsh's pregnancy looming she will be out of the soap. But I wonder if they will actually both stay away for 3 months?

Liz  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought that was so sweet, the three of them sitting down eating cake together! I think that Mikey's acting is brilliant, he has certainly improved as the show has gone on. I also hope that he doesn't go back to join the army, but with his assault case looming, maybe he will stay?
> 
> The Michelle/Ciaran storyline worked out rather conveniently, with Kym Marsh's pregnancy looming she will be out of the soap. But I wonder if they will actually both stay away for 3 months?
> 
> Liz


Boyzone are touring Ireland soon so Keith will be needed to sway in the background

----------


## parkerman

One thing I meant to say before. How,on earth, could Ciaran, the ship's cook, promise Michelle that he would get her a job as a singer on the cruise?

----------


## alan45

> One thing I meant to say before. How,on earth, could Ciaran, the ship's cook, promise Michelle that he would get her a job as a singer on the cruise?


 Apart from anything she cant sing.

----------


## alan45

Watching Gary Windass last night at his Court Martial I wondered why he didnt bother to shave beforehand. 

In common with most TV soldiers he has absolutely no idea how a beret should be worn. This small detail makes all the difference

----------


## WolvoExPunk

If Gary Windass really was getting thrown out of the Army after his court martial, he would certainly not have been allowed home that night.  He'd be in the guard room, or maybe even the Military Corrective Training Centre at Colchester.  Since he regrets the verdict, maybe in the future, we could be looking at Legionnaire Windass, in his White Kepi.  He would n't be the only British guy who wants to redeem his military career who makes that choice.  Or he may decide to to work for a private security company out in Afghanistan.

----------

alan45 (29-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

The story has been really poorly researched. I know its only a soap and they are trying to get over a message but they should have put some thought into it. Court one day and Court Martial the next I dont think so.

----------


## parkerman

Was he Court Martialled?

----------


## alan45

> Was he Court Martialled?


Nope. Apparently now he can be dismissed from the Army by his C.O. The rules must have changed. No hearing , no legal representation, no appeal, no haircut, no shave, no No.2 Dress. 

ITV have ruined what promised to be a great storyline by sloppy research and piss poor writing

----------

parkerman (29-01-2011)

----------


## WolvoExPunk

On Friday's episode, it was good to see that bitch Tracy Barlow getting the cold shoulder off the locals in the Rovers.  Nobody wanted to drink with such a horrible, nasty cow.  Can't we get her fixed up with snidey Chris?  I'm sure they deserve each other.  As Ken said, "This is the court of public opinion."

----------


## Dazzle

> As Ken said, "This is the court of public opinion."


Loved Ken giving Tracey (and Deirdre) some home truths  :Big Grin: 

I wonder if Owen will let the matter of the Â£10,000 lie now?  Probably not, judging by his face.  Julie and Eileen were great together giving Owen his "dossier".

----------


## Chris_2k11

Loved the whole Julie/Eileen/Owen thing "and you're no oil painting yourself!"  :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow so Steve gives Tracey the bar job to kept her from leaving with Amy surely Steve would have full custody of Amy as Tracey was in jail for murder even though now it has been squashed 

Jane Danson (Leanne) is one of the best actresses if not the best on the show way better than (Katherine Kelly) Becky and the others its a shame she isnt nominated for any awards 

I loved Leanne beating Nick

----------


## Dazzle

> I loved Leanne beating Nick


I was cheering her on.  She really gave Nick what for, and he totally deserved it.  She's right - Peter is by far the better man than Nick.  I hope that's the end of Nick and Leanne's relationship now.

----------


## WolvoExPunk

Steve must have been insane to give Tracy a bar job.  Working with Becky, fireworks are assured.  He could have given her a driving job at Streetcars, as she once drove form them many years ago.  There will be more aggro in the Rovers between those two than if rival mobs of Man Utd and Man City hooligans turn up there during the derby next Saturday!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Leanne was amazing on Friday, I think shes been brilliant these past few months.

Tracy on the otherhand was err.. not so amazing.

----------


## tammyy2j

All Tracey was worried about was if Leanne was better at sex than her

----------


## lizann

I cant wait for the blessing now

----------


## WolvoExPunk

Nice to see Sally found herself a new bloke.  Hope she rubs Kevin's nose in it, ha ha!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I can't believe she called Rawsie a drama queen. What an awful thing to say.  :EEK!:

----------


## Katy

Sophie is starting to really get on my nerves! 

SAllys face when she saw Alfie/Jeff! and again when Rawsie was like "but your over 40!"

----------


## Dazzle

I'm enjoying Peter's revenge already  and can't wait for the blessing on Monday.  I do feel sorry for Leanne at the same time though, and hope they'll stay together somehow.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I hope that their love for each other will make them work through this and that they will get back together

----------


## Katy

the revenge is brilliant! i loved the fact that Tracy was very keen to help peter fill in the gaps!

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

It was soooo enjoyable seeing Nick squirm  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

Go Peter!

Norris was funny tonight always with the best lines

----------


## jules29

Yeah go Peter!!!  

Wonder if he'll forgive Carla for not telling him?

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow Peter got the use of his legs back fully pretty quick must be trying to get away from Leanne that did it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WolvoExPunk

> Wow Peter got the use of his legs back fully pretty quick must be trying to get away from Leanne that did it


Wetherfield people have the strongest recovery rates in the UK.  Remember Big Jim McDonald?  Told by the doc he would never walk again after falling from the scaffold.  Getting about in a wheelchair, then a zimmer frame, crutches, walking stick and finally walking unaided.  He even got back into heavy labouring work.  I was expecting him to get fit enough to do the Weatherfield Marathon at one point.

No doubt, Peter will become fitter than in his Navy days.  He will put the Royal Navy gun-running teams, Para-Commando Naval Gunfire Forward Observers, and the RN boxing and athletics squads to shame.

----------


## LostVoodoo

don't forget when Richard Hilman hit little old lady Emily Bishop over the head with a crowbar and she was wandering around totally fine two weeks later!

----------


## Katy

that weatherfield general does wonders do aid recovery!! 

I Loved Norris one liners!

----------


## alan45

> I Loved Norris one liners!


With the demise of Blanche and the imminent departure of Eddie Windass and Graeme Proctor most of the comedy actors will have left the cobbles

----------


## Katy

thats true, there will only be norris leftt. Its a shame because i love the comedy characters!

----------


## alan45

> thats true, there will only be norris leftt. Its a shame because i love the comedy characters!


Its what seperates Corrie from the rest

----------

Katy (16-02-2011), parkerman (16-02-2011)

----------


## Katy

defintley and the writers are really good with it! 

I think they are trying to turn Sally into a comedy character will have to see how htat pans out

----------


## Dazzle

I was dreading the effect of Peter's revenge on Simon, so was glad when he stayed in the car.  He's going to be gutted that Leanne and Peter have broken up, though.  I'm still hoping they'll get back together.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

That line from Norris "You can't fault the Barlow's when it comes to putting on a good show" was pure class.  I don't know how he can keep a straight face.

----------

parkerman (17-02-2011), tammyy2j (17-02-2011)

----------


## WolvoExPunk

> don't forget when Richard Hilman hit little old lady Emily Bishop over the head with a crowbar and she was wandering around totally fine two weeks later!


Yes, and remember how quick Steve McDonald was up and about after the severe pasting and mauling he got off Jez Quigley's gang of thugs and pitbulls.

----------


## alan45

> Yes, and remember how quick Steve McDonald was up and about after the severe pasting and mauling he got off Jez Quigley's gang of thugs and pitbulls.


Thats nothing compared with raising someone from the dead as they did with Web Cam Man in Deadenders

----------


## tammyy2j

Well Peter had his crutches back last night and was still able to get the better of Nick who deserved a good battering imo

----------


## WolvoExPunk

> Well Peter had his crutches back last night and was still able to get the better of Nick who deserved a good battering imo


Nick's not as much a drip as he was when he was 19.  He's still a drip, and a mummy's boy, though.  You wouldn't need to be any type of hardened streetfighter to get the better of Nick.

----------


## Perdita

Yessssss   Peter saw sense  :Smile:   :Cheer:

----------


## lizann

> Yessssss   Peter saw sense


Yes a nice happy ending but for how long 

Tina and Graeme and their new friend are very boring

I thought Amy went on holiday with Steve and Becky

----------


## Kim

I didn't see that ending coming. Just as I was thinking it's typical how trains are on time in the soaps, she hasn't gone. Loved Peter's whole set up and how it looked as if he was going to have it out with Nick, then he asked him to be best man. Felt so sorry for Simon during the whole thing.

----------


## parkerman

I was amazed when Lloyd and Peter got held up by those temporary traffic lights when racing to the station. 

I have never seen that plot device used before....yawn....

----------


## alan45

> I was amazed when Lloyd and Peter got held up by those temporary traffic lights when racing to the station. 
> 
> I have never seen that plot device used before....yawn....



Nor me either. Very original. You forgot to mention Lloyd stalling the car.

----------


## Dazzle

I was in tears both when Peter broke down in front of his father outside the Rovers, and when he and Leanne got together at the end.  This storyline has been made compelling by great acting from Jane Danson and especially Chris Gascoyne. 

I hope there's no more marital strife for Peter and Leanne for a while.

----------

alan45 (19-02-2011), tammyy2j (20-02-2011)

----------


## dawniey

i so glad Leanne didnt get on that train , plus from my train knowledge  trains to Euston  don't go to Manchester Victoria they go to Manchester Piccadily . So glad Peter saw sence in the end .

----------


## alan45

> I was in tears both when Peter broke down in front of his father outside the Rovers, and when he and Leanne got together at the end.  This storyline has been made compelling by great acting from Jane Danson and especially Chris Gascoyne. 
> 
> I hope there's no more marital strife for Peter and Leanne for a while.



It would be nice but somehow I cannot see it happening especially if slimy Nick is still on the scene

----------


## Perdita

> It would be nice but somehow I cannot see it happening especially if slimy Nick is still on the scene


I agree with Alan

----------

alan45 (19-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It would be nice but somehow I cannot see it happening especially if slimy Nick is still on the scene


I dont think Leanne would go near him again

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I thought Peter would have taken Simon to the station wth him. But Aw a nice happy ending now leave them alone writers. Go and pick on TraceyLuv.

----------


## alan45

> . Go and pick on TraceyLuv.


Yes get rid of the scheming cow. 

TRACEYLUV MUST GO

----------


## Katy

Leanne going to Eustin from Victoria...yeah good luck with that one!! 

I thought there were some great episodes this week! brilliant acting from Leanne and Peter

Not getting the Xin story though, all a bit non story if you ask me!

----------


## parkerman

> Leanne going to Eustin from Victoria...yeah good luck with that one!!


Maybe this timetable will help you, Katy should you be thinking of doing the same journey any time: http://ojp.nationalrail.co.uk/en/s/timetable/times

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Yes get rid of the scheming cow. 
> 
> TRACEYLUV MUST GO


It's a shame Kym Marsh had to leave for maternity leave early.  Her and Tracyluv could have become great friends and Kym could have taken her on an extended holiday to Ireland.

----------


## Katy

you should be the new scriptwriter! thats a great story, she is soo anoying as a character and Kate Ford reallly grates on me when shes on stage...i dont really know why she just does

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Stay tuned you just might see this storyline appearing in our SB soap. I'm sure our wonderful and talented writers Parkerman and Alan can do this story justice.

----------


## Perdita

Dev had 7 shops a few years ago, why is he broke now?

----------


## parkerman

> Dev had 7 shops a few years ago, why is he broke now?


Now you know! :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Dev had 7 shops a few years ago, why is he broke now?


He gave reasons why last night. A combination of Freshco Express and Road Works.

I dont know how he reckons that the Coronation Street store is his 'Jewel in the Crown. It never seems that busy.

----------


## Snagglepus

What is Devs problem over the insurance. 
The damage to the shop was caused by others and he would be claiming compensation off them.
I have recently had my car and garden wall damaged by a car skidding on ice, I haven't claimed on my house or car insurance, The insurance of the party that caused the damage paid for the repairs.

----------

alan45 (22-02-2011), parkerman (22-02-2011)

----------


## alan45

> What is Devs problem over the insurance. 
> The damage to the shop was caused by others and he would be claiming compensation off them.
> I have recently had my car and garden wall damaged by a car skidding on ice, I haven't claimed on my house or car insurance, The insurance of the party that caused the damage paid for the repairs.


Good point

----------


## Katy

you forgot asbestos alan, that was resonable for onie of the shops,

----------

alan45 (22-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> He gave reasons why last night. A combination of Freshco Express and Road Works.
> 
> I dont know how he reckons that the Coronation Street store is his 'Jewel in the Crown. It never seems that busy.


Yes, the question was answered in second episode.

----------


## Dazzle

Poor Tyrone  :Sad:   I think he and Julie work well together, though.

It was nice to see Leanne, Peter and Simon looking so happy and not even the sight of Nick Tilsley could spoil it for them  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

yeh, i agree, its nice seeing them happy! and also seeing nick squirm!

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow that Maria storyline was a bit of a let down

----------


## Chloe O'brien

They could have let it run a bit longer.  Let everyone think he was a nice guy to begin with like they did with Derek in Emmerdale.

----------

tammyy2j (04-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Wow that Maria storyline was a bit of a let down


Dont forget it was being shown before the watershed so I suppose the were limited in what they could show

----------


## tammyy2j

> They could have let it run a bit longer.  Let everyone think he was a nice guy to begin with like they did with Derek in Emmerdale.


Yes it would have better to show him more and maybe have Carla in the Maria's part 

Also the one who plays Maria cant act

----------


## Perdita

> Also the one who plays Maria cant act


Must have had same acting teacher as Kate Ford

----------

alan45 (05-03-2011)

----------


## lizann

I expected a storyline similar to Toyah's rape going by all of Samia Smith's interviews

----------


## alan45

Just how tf did Maria imagine that was attempted rape. He had a grope but he didnt rip her clothes off and try to have sex with her. Certainly a sexual assault but not an attempted rape. Im sure in the weeks to come she will experience more violence from her wife-beating boyfriend

----------


## Katy

all i got from it was that it really showed how poor samia smith is! I thought it was going to run a bit longer as well

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street newcomer Andrew Lancel has admitted that it was uncomfortable to film the ITV1 soap's recent sexual assault scenes.

The actor plays Frank Foster, who attacked Maria Connor (Samia Smith) when she visited his house to discuss a business deal for Underworld.

Lancel also confessed that he is worried about the viewer reaction to the storyline.

"I'd want to knock him out, he's a predator and, as a man, I felt hugely uncomfortable filming it," he told The People. "We're on the sofa and Frank tries to force himself on her. It's not an easy scene for a man. I'd never behave like that and don't know anyone who would.

"Samia was wonderful about it but I am slightly worried about the reaction of viewers - Maria is a popular character. Maybe it will start a debate on whether she led him on but what he does was not nice. Even if there is a reason for it that's still no excuse."

He added that he used to work on the Street as an extra when he was younger, saying: "I'd chat to the cast and ask their advice - they were lovely. William Roache who plays Ken Barlow said to me, 'Well, you never know, stick with it and you might end up here'."

DS


*What a load of tosh, he did not try to rape her, if he wanted to, he would have ran after her, not let her leave his house!!!*

----------


## parkerman

He didn't say he did try to rape her, he said he tried to force himself on her, which he did.

Anyway, I just can't believe it of DI Manson.... :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> He didn't say he did try to rape her, he said he tried to force himself on her, which he did.
> 
> Anyway, I just can't believe it of DI Manson....


I know that, but Maria is claiming he did!!!

----------


## WolvoExPunk

I had a laugh at Kylie slapping David Platt's face tonight.  It's the most useful thing she's done.

----------


## Perdita

I think she needs a bloody good slap too though!!!

----------


## Katy

Poor Mrs Hargreaves! 

This xin tina graeme storylines is starting to annoy me!

----------


## Perdita

Yes, it does me too, especially as it is rather unbelievable, not having seen Xin before, and now all of a sudden, Tina is happy to pretend her boyfriend and the new girl on the block are an item and she is happy  :Sad:

----------

parkerman (08-03-2011), tammyy2j (11-03-2011)

----------


## LostVoodoo

all of a sudden Kylie does seem to look like Becky, and also a bit like Tina O'Brien!

----------


## WolvoExPunk

> I think she needs a bloody good slap too though!!!


Leanne would be the ideal person to adminster this slap.  From previous characters, Karen McDonald would be another good candidate.  But best of all would be the Street's hardest bitch, Linda Baldwin.  Nobody messed with her!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Tina not realise everyone is against poor Graeme now and will be for a long time surely he is more important to her than Xin - this is a ridiculous storyline

----------

alan45 (11-03-2011), Dazzle (12-03-2011), parkerman (11-03-2011)

----------


## parkerman

I agree. I think Coronation Street has let itself down badly with this storyline.

----------

alan45 (11-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

> I agree. I think Coronation Street has let itself down badly with this storyline.


They seem to have had a few CRAP storylines recently. The ridiculous return of Kate Plank, the daft Big Jim McDonald armed robbery storyline, the tranny and Audrey. 

Its getting beyond a joke which is a pity as there are some excellent storylines going on as well

----------


## tammyy2j

Kylie is reminding me alot of Mandy from EE and Kelly from Misfits

----------


## WolvoExPunk

I think Sophie is being a real ******** the way she's going on at Sian.

----------


## Perdita

She is upset and jealous, we can  all  act different when we are upset and not thinking straight

----------


## alan45

> I think Sophie is being a real ******** the way she's going on at Sian.


What would you do if you saw photos of your lover cuddling up to someone else plastered all over Facebook

----------


## tammyy2j

> She is upset and jealous, we can  all  act different when we are upset and not *thinking straight*


Yes she is thinking lesbian  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Had to think for a moment but got ya!!!!! lol

----------


## Katy

i thought they could have dealt a lot more with the sophie and fiz storylines last night as they were more important that the audrey and xin and the other fillers they seem to have at the moment!

----------


## layla

I used to like Fiz but the way she talking these days is getting on my nerves. What happened to the old Fiz. Wish she would stop moaning at the poor dog.

----------


## Perdita

She is in financial difficulties, her daughter was seriously ill, her husband is mentally ill, I think she has every right to moan

----------


## layla

I understand that.
 But her voice of late is very child like. Fiz never used to talk like that.

----------


## Perdita

> I understand that.
>  But her voice of late is very child like. Fiz never used to talk like that.


yes, she has, whenever she gets emotional, she gets this squeaky voice, but that is Fiz,   :Smile:

----------

alan45 (12-03-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think Schmiechael should go and live with Norris. They two would get on great together.

----------


## layla

No that would be very unkind to poor Schmiechael.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i do think Ches is being pretty immature about Schmiechael. how many times did that baby nearly die? and he'd only be moving in with Kirk, it's not like he'd never see him again, it wouldn't have to be forever.

----------


## Katy

Sally - "Thank God it wasnt a convertable" !! That realy shouldnt have been that funny but it really was! 

Also Lizs face when she saw Tracy behind the bar! Quality!

----------


## WolvoExPunk

Becky was in full-on self-destruct mode on Monday.  She will not be told to stop what she does, then ten minutes later, she is full of apologies, "Please give me another chance, Steve...."

Still, loved the way she gave Kylie and David Platt some aggro.

She will have plenty of time to reflect on her selfishness and stupidity when Steve comes to his senses and chucks the stupid cow out.  He should drive her and her stuff straight to her ex-boyfriend, Slug's squat.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not so sure that Steve will chuck Becky out...

----------


## lizann

Tommy is quiet tangoed but so far liked his debut 

Graeme and Xin's storyline of the sham wedding is so boring

----------


## WolvoExPunk

Is Tommy Duckworth the same nugget who was lodging with Tyrone and Molly?  The same eejit who torched Leanne's Italian restuarant, then confesses to the police?

----------


## Perdita

> Is Tommy Duckworth the same nugget who was lodging with Tyrone and Molly?  The same eejit who torched Leanne's Italian restuarant, then confesses to the police?


No, that was Paul

----------


## Katy

that was Paul as perdita said, and was played by Thomas hudson 

Tommy was in it years ago when he was a little boy, 2000 i think!

----------


## layla

Tommy looks like he's made himself at home with Tyrone. Maybe Tyrone will now cheer up at bit, now he has someone to have a laugh with.They all seemed very friendly last night.

----------


## Katy

its nie seeing Jim Back purely to hear him say "catch yourself on Elizabeth!"

----------


## WolvoExPunk

> its nie seeing Jim Back purely to hear him say "catch yourself on Elizabeth!"


And ending his sentences with "...so it is."

----------

Katy (08-04-2011)

----------


## LostVoodoo

i love Jim's silly obsession with saying everyone's full name, he even does it to Dev I seem to remember and I don't think anyone else has ever used it!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what i dont understand about tommy's entrance, is why did he come on the street looking for tyrone (a guy he hadnt met) only to then ask him where jack was. why didnt he just ask ppl for jack in the first place?

----------


## Perdita

> what i dont understand about tommy's entrance, is why did he come on the street looking for tyrone (a guy he hadnt met) only to then ask him where jack was. why didnt he just ask ppl for jack in the first place?


I wondered about that too  lol

----------


## Dazzle

> what i dont understand about tommy's entrance, is why did he come on the street looking for tyrone (a guy he hadnt met) only to then ask him where jack was. why didnt he just ask ppl for jack in the first place?


Maybe it was because Jack had been living with Connie nearly right up until he died, so Tommy came to Coronation Street to get Connie's address.  He must have heard that Tyrone had bought the house off Jack.

----------

Katy (08-04-2011), Perdita (04-04-2011)

----------


## layla

Plus it was to give Tommy a reason for coming into the series. He will now stay with Tyrone, and make new friends to give him a reason to stay. :Smile: 
So now the script writer need to find him a love interest. :Love: 

Anyone suggest somebody.

Julie or Mary  :Searchme:

----------


## Perdita

> Plus it was to give Tommy a reason for coming into the series. He will now stay with Tyrone, and make new friends to give him a reason to stay.
> So now the script writer need to find him a love interest.
> 
> Anyone suggest somebody.
> 
> Julie or Mary


Read that he is getting together with Tina more than likely

----------


## WolvoExPunk

> Plus it was to give Tommy a reason for coming into the series. He will now stay with Tyrone, and make new friends to give him a reason to stay.
> So now the script writer need to find him a love interest.
> 
> Anyone suggest somebody.
> 
> Julie or Mary


I never realised you hated him so much! lol

----------


## Katy

im only up to Mondays episode! some of the one liners! 

Leanne talking about Joseph "Joseph! its a bit early for the nativity in April!" bless her!

----------


## layla

> I never realised you hated him so much! lol


He's not been on long enough to make an opinion yet, and he's disappeared already. 

Wonder how long it will take for Norris to grass on Graeme. Gail's face was a picture in the Rovers when Kylie called her mam.

----------


## Katy

i think Kylie is absolutley brilliant!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Dam I so wanted Norris to stand up in church and stop the service.  Poor Emily she saved up her pension to give them a night in a posh hotel and it was all a scam.

----------


## Perdita

So now Eddie and Anna are going to fall out over Faye, obviously leading to Eddie's exit, so unbelievable, that couple have stood by each other for many years, fostering/adoption is what they both wanted and now Eddie is supposed to change his mind at the first hurdle?  I don't think so !!

----------

alan45 (10-04-2011), Dazzle (10-04-2011), layla (10-04-2011), parkerman (10-04-2011), tammyy2j (12-04-2011)

----------


## Katy

thats what i thought! iit sounds stupid. there must be a better way to write him out!

----------


## alan45

> So now Eddie and Anna are going to fall out over Faye, obviously leading to Eddie's exit, so unbelievable, that couple have stood by each other for many years, fostering/adoption is what they both wanted and now Eddie is supposed to change his mind at the first hurdle?  I don't think so !!





> thats what i thought! iit sounds stupid. there must be a better way to write him out!


 I thought that Eddies leaving story was to be connected with Garys PTSD

If Faye was such a little tealeaf why did the social workers not point this out earlier. More shoddy storylining by the Corrie scriptwriters

----------


## layla

If Faye was such a little tealeaf why did the social workers not point this out earlier. More shoddy storylining by the Corrie scriptwriters[/QUOTE]

Social workers don't always give out to much info, or don't know everything about the child. Due to file not being updated, and children could have1 2 or 3 new social workers in a year. Info can also gets lost.

----------


## alan45

> If Faye was such a little tealeaf why did the social workers not point this out earlier. More shoddy storylining by the Corrie scriptwriters


Social workers don't always give out to much info, or don't know everything about the child. Due to file not being updated, and children could have1 2 or 3 new social workers in a year. Info can also gets lost.[/QUOTE]

Still very poor storylining

----------


## Perdita

What a load of hogwash the bank raid was, first formers at an infant school could have done a better job. Very poor storyline, badly acted but what else could they have done with this tripe, I guess.
And if I wanted to abscond with somebody elses child, I would not sit in a car outside the home which is next door to the child's mother, not knowing when my husband is going to join     :Wal2l:   :Angry:   :Crying:

----------

alan45 (12-04-2011), layla (12-04-2011), parkerman (12-04-2011), tammyy2j (12-04-2011)

----------


## alan45

I hate to say this but Corrie is getting terrible at the minute. Most of the scriptwriting is appalling and the stories outlandish. The Xin/Tina/Graeme farce. Where did Xin come from. There was no mention of her before. The Bank Robbery was totally crap and very badly written. The return of Traceyluv with yet another farcical storyline badly written. Just what sort of substances are the writers inhaling. The Faye storyline is another totally unbelievable one. I cannot imagine for one minute that social workers would place a child with foster parents without letting them know she was a pathological liar. The latest so called story will involve Mental Maria reporting Frank the Plank for attempted rape. When was this so called attempted rape. I never saw anything which would have constituted even an indecent assault.

There are of course some brilliant bits in Corrie too like David and Kylies wedding b ut unfortunately the dire scriptwriting and idiotic ill thought out storylines detract from this

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2011), layla (12-04-2011), parkerman (13-04-2011), Perdita (12-04-2011), tammyy2j (12-04-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I had to lol at Liz saying she didnt know what the hold up with Jim was  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> I had to lol at Liz saying she didnt know what the hold up with Jim was


It was probably meant to be funny but I thought it was so contrived.

----------


## layla

Bit of a disaster. Not a very convincing robber.
 Corrie  c--k up if you ask me, very poor and lazy writing. :Nono:  :Thumbsdown:

----------

alan45 (15-04-2011)

----------


## lizann

Why the hell didnt the writers just let Liz and Jim leave together instead of the stupid bank robbery storyline 

So Amy gets a hard time at school because her granddad botched a robbery but not when mammy went to jail for murder 

Maria is very ott

----------

alan45 (15-04-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

Very sad to see Liz go - I hope she comes back one day.

----------


## parkerman

So Liz has gone and managed to get all her possessions in one small suitcase. Hmmm....

----------


## alan45

> So Liz has gone and managed to get all her possessions in one small suitcase. Hmmm....


Well lets face it, her dresses wouldnt take up too much room

----------


## parkerman

> Well lets face it, her dresses wouldnt take up too much room


No, but her make-up and earrings would!

----------


## sean slater

Chesney really doesnt have a clue, how can they both be so naive that having a baby is going to be so wonderful?! and what is Kirk playing at encouraging it. Oh dear.

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Eddie leave last night?

----------


## parkerman

Yes

----------

tammyy2j (26-04-2011)

----------


## WolvoExPunk

> Chesney really doesnt have a clue, how can they both be so naive that having a baby is going to be so wonderful?! and what is Kirk playing at encouraging it. Oh dear.


You have to remember that Kirk is not the sharpest tool in the box.  Years ago, Chesney was reckoned to be a child genius.  He is well lacking in common sense now thinking he can run a flat on his market trader's money.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The John Stape story is keeping me hooked on Corrie at the moment, but I do think Eddie's exit was a load of rubbish.

----------


## layla

Last week seen the return of Dennis and Marcus.  :Ponder: 

Norris seemed very miffed that Rita was happy to let Dennis stay with her. :Sad: 

Shaun cannot see what is in front of him. All the girls new Marcus had come back for him. :Love: 

Amy has been watching Tracy to much. The little minx is playing them both. :Nono:

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Faye goes soon

----------


## alan45

What a mixed episode tonight.  Crap - The sad demise of John Stape in an increasingly dire storyline. If the police were so worried about him being on the run and liable to return to Fiz why didnt they post a guard on the house. One of the first things they should have done was search the house including the attic. What a sad end and crap storyline for Graeme Hawley as John.

Excellent - The social workers and Becky was superbly acted. I could almost feel a tear for her and Steve, even though it was Steve who grassed her up. Its just a pity she takes her revenge on Traceyluv and not on Devilboy.

----------


## parkerman

I'm sorry to sort of disagree with you, Alan...

Although I agree Becky acted superbly I think the storyline itself was crap. In my humble opinion there is absolutely no way that Social Services would have taken Max away from Becky and Steve at that point. Firstly it is obvious that Max is happy where he is and well cared for and well looked after. He is not at risk in any way. It is in his best interests that, at least for the time being, until the 'thorough investigation' takes place, that he should stay where he is and not uproot him. Secondly, Becky is his aunt, so she is a close relative, better than a foster family. And thirdly, it would cost Social Services money to remove Max to a foster home. In these cash strapped times for local councils they would do all they could to avoid having to do that. 

Funnily enough this is what I was thinking as the story unfolded. When the episode ended, my wife, who worked in the child and adolescent field and had spent most of her working life working with social workers in the care of children said, "What a pile of poo!" And then went on to say exactly what I had been thinking from her experience.

----------

alan45 (03-06-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Can someone answer where Schmiechael is with all this carry on with John.  He's not allowed in Fiz's house and chesney has been held hostage so who's been looking after him.

----------

Perdita (02-06-2011), tammyy2j (02-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Can someone answer where Schmiechael is with all this carry on with John.  He's not allowed in Fiz's house and chesney has been held hostage so who's been looking after him.


I was wondering that too

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Katherine Kelly has admitted that she found it "horrendous" filming the scenes when social services took Max away from Becky and Steve.

Speaking to the ITV soap's official website, Kelly discussed shooting the scenes, seen in last night's episode, after it is discovered that the couple paid Becky's sister Kylie (Paula Lane) to keep her son.

"Filming the scenes when they took Max away were just horrendous," the actress confessed. "Absolutely heartbreaking, on both levels. 

"Little Harry is such a gorgeous boy and I'm going to miss him so much. He brightens mine and Simon's [Gregson] world and now we're not going to see him anymore. So as you can imagine, that's an awful thing to happen and I wasn't looking forward to the day we filmed that, I'll tell you!"

Discussing the impact of events on Becky, she continued: "It was so heartbreaking for Becky. This is it. You know, she's lost her own flesh and blood. Her only chance of flesh and blood and she can just imagine him crying that night for her and... oh, I don't even want to go there!"

However, Becky remains unaware that it was her husband Steve (Simon Gregson) who purposely made social services suspicious of the arrangement.

"How will Becky react when she finds out that Steve did it? I'm not telling you!" Kelly teased. "You're going to have to watch. I will tell you that she doesn't find out [tonight] - she makes one final attempt to get Max back. 

"There are plenty of suspects. Let's say, she basically just goes through the list - because she will find out who did it. Steve would be the last person on earth that she would think would do that to her, and he did - how could you, Steve?"

Kelly, who will depart the show early next year, recently admitted that she asked for Becky not to be killed off.

----------


## parkerman

So anyway, last night's episode finished on a real cliff-hanger, with Fiz being run over and lying in the street. Is she dead? Seriously injured? What? Tune in to the next episode to find out.

Immediately afterwards they showed clips from tonight's episode showing that Fiz is OK. Duh!!!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Siobhan

> So anyway, last night's episode finished on a real cliff-hanger, with Fiz being run over and lying in the street. Is she dead? Seriously injured? What? Tune in to the next episode to find out.
> 
> Immediately afterwards they showed clips from tonight's episode showing that Fiz is OK. Duh!!!


I hate when they do that.. ruins everything

----------


## alan45

> I'm sorry to sort of disagree with you, Alan...
> 
> Although I agree Becky acted superbly I think the storyline itself was crap. .


I bow to your wife's expert knowledge. The story would appear to get even crapper as it seems that Max is handed to Devil Boy and the Kiddie Seller. In my time I have seen some good Social Workers and some totally appalling ones, like the one who returned a child who was running about a housing estate totally naked at three in the morning while her mother was lying in a drunken heap in the home. At least we both agree that Katherine Kelly's acting was superb.

The police response to the Stape affair has been equally crap, and I can speak as somewhat of an expert on that.  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

I really enjoyed how scared Tracey was when Becky was smashing up her house  :Big Grin:

----------

xcarlyx (04-06-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I know Becky was a little too handy with that sledgehammer. And John ain't dead never seen that one coming.

----------


## Perdita

You would have thought that Steve would have fessed up about making the phone call a lot sooner to stop Becky smashing the Barlow's place to pieces

----------


## LostVoodoo

> The police response to the Stape affair has been equally crap, and I can speak as somewhat of an expert on that.


I was amazed that he was allowed to wander around the hospital with a baby in his arms all due to the apparently invincible power of a white coat. and why wasn't there any CCTV in the part of the hospital car park where he fell?

----------

alan45 (06-06-2011), parkerman (05-06-2011)

----------


## alan45

They should have killed off John Stape . The  stupid scriptwriters left them with no other choice . Of course these were probably the same ones who dreamt up the ridiculous return of Traceyluv

----------


## alan45

Well the continuation of the John Stape saga gets even more stupid than before. Does anyone actually research things nowadays. Just where did that stupid DS get the power to arrest Fiz on suspicion of Murder. He had absolutely no grounds. He had no evidence to implicate her in Colin Fishwicks death. No-one can say if he was actually murdered and certainly not the Soap Police. They havent even found a body yet let alone established whether or not it is that of the late Mr Fishwick. IMHO the only power of arrest he would have had was for assisting an offender and procuring the unlawful disposal of a body. That aside when he had her back at the Nick he announced his presence for ''the benefit of the tape'' and totally omitted to mention either his colleague or Fiz's brief.  Shoddy research and poor scriptwriting.

While Im on my soapbox how totally unprofessional was Cheryl when Dev's card was declined. She insisted in a loud voice in front of The Aunties that there was nothing wrong with the card and then when Dev who lives 3 doors down from the restaurant and is a personal friend of the owner offered to sort the matter out she made a huge fuss. That's what you get if you employ a lap dancer as a Restaurant Manager

RANT OVER

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2011), parkerman (07-06-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> That aside when he had her back at the Nick he announced his presence for ''the benefit of the tape'' and totally omitted to mention either his colleague or Fiz's brief.  Shoddy research and poor scriptwriting.


Yes, I noticed that and remarked on it to my other half.

Also, Alan, yet another social services implication...would the police have just hauled Fiz off without ensuring that Hope was properly being cared for? I can't believe that they wouldn't have involved Social Services and done a proper risk assessment or some such.

----------


## alan45

Corrie seems more concerned with sensationalism these days than decent scriptwriting. I fear it's going downhill at the moment

----------


## parkerman

And another thing.....

If Dev's sold five of his shops, why is he broke? I know he wasn't insured for the damage to his Corner Shop and had to rebuild and restock but surely selling five shops is going to more than cover that.

----------

alan45 (11-06-2011), Perdita (11-06-2011)

----------


## WolvoExPunk

Just watched tonight's first episode.  It was so funny to watch those weasels Graeme and Xim squirming and panicking at the thought of the authorities catching up with them.  I'd have no qualms about shopping them whatsoever if I were in Tina's shoes.

----------


## tammyy2j

What accent is Stella suppose to have?

----------


## Perdita

> What accent is Stella suppose to have?


Northern, I believe she has had elocution lessons to help her with a Manchester accent

----------


## parkerman

I think she should get her money back in that case!

----------


## LostVoodoo

i imagine her accent will take time, a few weeks doing scenes around people with real northern accents will help! her glottal stops were pretty criminal lol.

----------


## layla

Not a very good northern accent, :Rotfl: 
 The lady before her, that Steve interviewed was a proper Manchester accent.
 Has she had work done on her face, because she looks different.
 :Wal2l:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson has declared that he believes new cast member Michelle Collins made a "great" debut on the ITV1 soap.

The former EastEnders star made her first appearance as new Rovers Return landlady Stella Price in last night's ratings-winning episode, but some viewers appeared to be unconvinced by the Weatherfield newcomer's accent. 

Collinson praised the Hackney-born actress's attempt to master a Northern twang and insisted that all memories of her iconic EastEnders character Cindy Beale, who she played between 1988 and 1998, will soon be forgotten. 

"I think the landlady of the Rovers Return would have to be a Northern character, really," he said on This Morning. "I don't think we could have had a Southerner running the pub. 

"I think her accent's great. I think the thing is people will just get used to it. Within a couple of weeks she'll be Stella; she won't be Cindy anymore."

Collins previously revealed that she was "working hard" with a dialect coach ahead of her Coronation Street debut.

----------


## parkerman

Ooops.

----------


## alan45

*Corrie newcomer show soap is losing its touch
Jun 19 2011 by Jon Wise, The People*


TROUBLE on Coronation Street, where Becky’s gone AWOL, Sean’s been left with a baby and *scriptwriters have lost their grip on reality.

Parts of this great show are getting even more over the top than Jimmi Harkishin’s acting – and that’s saying something.

And to cap it all, Cindy Beale (actress Michelle Collins) has arrived “oop north” with an accent like she’s swallowed a vat of Yorkshire tea.

It’s the latest in the list of *celebrity signings (the most *misguided so far turning out to be Chris Fountain).

Stella Price (ex-EastEnder Michelle’s *latest soap guise) is brassier than a polished door-knocker and sharper than one of Gordon Ramsay’s knives.

There’s no doubt her *character is set to stir up a storm even Ryan Giggs would find hard to overshadow.

The problem is, in Michelle’s effort to shed her Enders *character, she’s developed an accent that’s more fake than one of Cheryl Cole’s overly whitened teeth.

To top it all, Stella *managed to cajole pub boss Steve into a Â£200 raise plus *accommodation for her and fella Karl (John Michie).

All in less time than it takes a British summer to become a washout. In the meantime, Becky managed to wreck a hotel room without a whiff of security *knocking on the door. And Tracy signed over custody rights just on the promise of a posh meal out.

One of the joys of Corrie is its simple, realistic take on life and its witty commentary.

Of course, there are the times when storylines are *fantastical and larger than life (there aren’t many streets in the UK that can boast so many murderers). But day to day, the plots need to be kept on solid ground.

Elsewhere, knicker-stitcher Sean has been left to bring up the baby he fathered with *ex-pint-puller Violet.

And Julie is on some search for a man that is about as *interesting as watching Roy Cropper boil an egg.

The only saving graces this week were the gossip between the older characters, *particularly Eileen, Norris and Rita, who always bring the show back down to earth with a satisfying bump.

“There are more gay men *coming through her door than there were at Judy Garland’s funeral,” quipped Norris of Eileen’s lodgers.

And Corrie bosses finally gave Tina some decent *stories, transforming her character back into the feisty brunette we all fell in love with.

As for Stella behind the bar – it may be a very slow “accent” to Corrie royalty.

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2011), parkerman (19-06-2011), tammyy2j (21-06-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely right, Alan. How long did it take security to get up to Becky's room. There was a complaint about the noise while Steve was in reception and the receptionist said she would get it dealt with, yet Steve had time to go up there himself, talk to Becky, go back to the pub, talk to Roy and Haley, have Roy and Haley go back to the hotel, Roy and Haley to talk to Becky, all before security turned up. Remind me not to stay in that hotel in case there's an emergency!

Also, Tracy's whole character was completely turned on its head in a second by having her fall for Steve's "trick". She would never in a million years not check the papers before signing.

As for Stella's introduction, the least said the better.....

As you say, Alan, it was a very shoddy episode. Perhaps the scriptwriters are auditioning for Eastenders?

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2011), Perdita (19-06-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Absolutely right, Alan. How long did it take security to get up to Becky's room. There was a complaint about the noise while Steve was in reception and the receptionist said she would get it dealt with, yet Steve had time to go up there himself, talk to Becky, go back to the pub, talk to Roy and Haley, have Roy and Haley go back to the hotel, Roy and Haley to talk to Becky, all before security turned up. Remind me not to stay in that hotel in case there's an emergency!
> 
> Also, Tracy's whole character was completely turned on its head in a second by having her fall for Steve's "trick". She would never in a million years not check the papers before signing.
> 
> As for Stella's introduction, the least said the better.....
> 
> As you say, Alan, it was a very shoddy episode. Perhaps the scriptwriters are auditioning for Eastenders?


I cant actually claim credit for the article.  It was in the People but I have to say I think its a very accurate portrayal of what is amiss on the cobbles.

I have thought for some weeks now that Corrie is becoming a northern clone of deadenders. The scriptwriting and storylines are abysmal, sensationalist nonsense.  Very disappointing that they are trying to dumb it down

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Also, Tracy's whole character was completely turned on its head in a second by having her fall for Steve's "trick". She would never in a million years not check the papers before signing.


i think what they've tried to do for the past few weeks is show that Tracy has fallen for Steve, or at least the idea of them all living at the Rovers as a family. Once Becky was out of the way and she was working back in the pub she essentially thought she had it in the bag and that Steve had come round to her way of thinking.

----------


## Dazzle

While it's true that Tracy's always had a bit of a blind spot about Steve, I do think she fell for his trick too easily - given that she's usually portrayed as cunning.

----------


## parkerman

Well at least the aunts have left. Something good at last.

----------


## alan45

> Well at least the aunts have left. Something good at last.


What did they come back for anyway. Does anyone know or even care

----------


## parkerman

I think it was to prove that the Coronation Street writers have forgotten how to write comedy properly.

----------

alan45 (21-06-2011)

----------


## layla

> I think it was to prove that the Coronation Street writers have forgotten how to write comedy properly.


Corrie used to be good at humour. Still a little bit about.  :Ponder: 
I would leave the Aunts in Deli, they are about as funny as watching your toast burn. :Embarrassment:   :Wal2l:

----------


## parkerman

I've only just got round to reading yesterday's Daily Mirror! But this is Jim Shelley's article, headed, 'Stella's just streets behind sexy Cindy.'

'So Michelle Collins has crossed the great divide – from EastEnders to *Coronation Street.

Sexy Cindy is now “Stella”, the new manager of the Rovers.

In so doing, she has become soap’s Denis Law or Alex McLeish in a skirt (NOT an attractive image).

True, it’s happened before. Tricky Dicky did a stint as Liz McDonald’s boyfriend, but no one as high profile or iconic has defected like this.

How should we feel about it? To paraphrase the Whitney Houston song: “It’s not right, but is it OK?”

I like Michelle Collins, but I loved Cindy.

I doubt she can ever make us see Stella without thinking of Cindy, despite a northern accent seemingly perfected by studying Hovis ads.

Of course, in their defence, Cindy is dead. She was killed off in 1998 in prison *(off-camera, weirdly) after hiring a hit man to shoot Ian Beale – which you’d have thought was not so much a crime as a public service.

And so Collins arrived on Thursday without fanfare, walking into the Rovers, arms crossed, in classic pose.

“Just ask her out,” she advised Tommy Duckworth about Tina. “All this innuendo, you sound like Austin Powers.” As opening lines go, this was rubbish, so low key it was the antithesis of the high-impact nonsense *EastEnders comes up with.

Things looked *promising when the writers dangled the prospect of Collins and Simon Gregson (two of soap’s great sex maniacs) getting together when Stella was moving upstairs next to Steve.

But disaster struck on Friday when it *transpired Stella had brought her fella (DI Robbie Ross from Taggart) and daughter, Eva, (a cross between a mini Cindy and Raquel).

Still, I doubt that will stop her. There’s no point in casting Collins if she doesn’t cop off with someone. My money is on Dev.

Corrie’s producers *probably see securing an *EastEnders legend as a coup.

Corrie is certainly in the mire right now, having gone downhill since its brilliant *anniversary week faster than the tram plunging over the viaduct.

The preposterous John Stape and unbearable Fiz have taken over.

Graeme has left, having spent his last weeks trapped in a storyline that saw him marrying Xin to stop her being deported (yawn!) and then choosing her over Tina (what!?).

“You know the sad thing is, I genuinely believed Graeme loved you,” Rita told Tina. Yes! So did we!!

The perfectly poised, barbed battle between Becky and Tracy has been absolutely ruined by the return of Kylie and Max going into care, causing Becky to go off the rails. Again.

Suddenly, Corrie has A LOT of dead wood.

There are the deadly boring Christian lesbians and junior Ken Barlow; Gary and Izzy; Lloyd and Cheryl.

The trademark Corrie comedy provided by Sunita’s aunties is falling flatter than a stag night with the Dalai Lama.

Then last week Sean got one of those fateful soap phone calls revealing that Violet had been in an accident.

This resulted in Sean and Marcus taking care of Sean’s baby, Dylan, and far too much screen time for Antony Cotton.

“Oh no, poor Violet,” said Maria. Oh no, poor us more like.

“This is a complete *nightmare!” Sean cried. Well, he said it.

So all in all, Michelle Collins has got her work cut out.

She’ll probably be good in Coronation Street but her biggest problem is that you can’t help thinking, now that *EastEnders is over-run with kids, how great Cindy would have been now – Walford being where she really belongs.'

All of it - how very true.

----------

alan45 (22-06-2011)

----------


## alan45

As usual Jim Shelley hits the nail on the head. He has summed up whats wrong with Corrie very well.  No doubt all the EE fans will agree.  Just a pity they dont agree when he slags off the precious EE

----------


## Perdita

I wonder whether Corrie bosses are determined to win Best Soap and are therefore copying EastEnders so much these days. Imitation being the best form of flattery and all that. But they are not going to manage it with the crap they come up with these days.  :Nono:

----------


## Dazzle

I must admit I laughed out loud a couple of times during Monday's episodes, mainly at Norris and Rita trying to hide Hayley's sex change, I think.  Corrie still has its moments.

----------

rosgirl (24-06-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

Graeme used to be the funniest in coronation street. Norris still makes me laugh.

----------


## rosgirl

love corrie - it is unique and is the best

----------


## rosgirl

> Graeme used to be the funniest in coronation street. Norris still makes me laugh.


so sorry he went tbh - i can't understand it

----------


## tammyy2j

Not liking Stella's partner and her daughter Eve

----------


## alan45

> Not liking Stella's partner and her daughter Eve


Nor Stella with her terrible Mancunian accent. Get rid of all of them.

----------


## tammyy2j

I like to see Carla's brother

----------


## lizann

Becky and her theatrics is growing very tiresome

----------

parkerman (28-06-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Star letter in next week's Radio Times from Bill Evans of Llangollen, Denbighshire:

Talking of declining viewing figures he says:

"There is a simple way to reverse the trend. Produce realistic storylines with which the viewer can identify. Credible stories about ordinary people facing up to daily life, without tram crashes, murders or fake marriages.

"The great strength of _Corrie_ always lay in its ability to make us laugh and cry at the foibles, inadequacies and resolve of the characters when faced with everyday difficulties. Stan and Hilda, Bet, Elsie, Ken, Deirdre, Norris were and are all believable, flawed characters with whom we identify.

"Now we are faced with a bewildering series of tragedies and storylines that stretch credulity to breaking point. The avaricious shopkeeper, the square-jawed transvestite, the shellshocked young soldier, the wild child, the overtly gay barman, the token Christian, the freed murderer and of course the disabled person in a wheelchair all seem to have been written in a single dimension.

"It really is that simple. The audience isn't made up of fools."

----------

alan45 (06-07-2011), Perdita (05-07-2011)

----------


## alan45

What an appalling couple of episodes tonight. The whole Marc/Marcia storyline is so pitifully bad it's embarrassing. It's so pointless and a shameful waste of two great actors. Phil Collinson has totally ruined this once great show. Corrie needs a clearout from the management down. Get rid of pointless characters, idiotic storylines and use the established characters undoubted talents

----------

parkerman (12-07-2011)

----------


## alan45

Jim Shelleys 10 reasons on why Corrie is rubbish

1. Too much crime. Chasing *EastEnders-style headlines led to John Stape’s mass-murder spree.

2. Fiz. The wailing redhead should be locked up for GBH of the earhole.

3. Sian and Sophie. Who thought two teenage lesbians could be so dreary?

Advertisement >>

4. Mark the transvestite. Pairing him with Audrey Roberts shows realistic plots have gone out of the window.

5. Humour. Corrie’s camp wit has gone. Sylvia is no Blanche and even Norris and Mary have struggled.

6. Steve & Becky. A badly scripted break up of another great couple.

7. Stella. Michelle Collins should have grown into the role. But she’s already found her long-lost daughter.

8. Sally & Kev. She had a boyfriend, he lived in the conservatory, and now no one knows if they’re together.

9. Sean and his baby. Antony Cotton cannot carry a major storyline.

10. Everyday life. The small stories that were Corrie’s staple diet *disappeared with Graeme’s ladder.

He forgot to mention Traceyluv, the ridiculous XIN saga and the charity that never was

----------

Dazzle (12-07-2011), Siobhan (12-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

The girl who plays Sophie is a terrible actress 

How is Kevin and the baby back in with Sally?

Amber seems to have a had a personality change as she dont have one and seems bitchy 

Marc looks young for Audrey maybe he could take up with Gail

----------


## alan45

> How is Kevin and the baby back in with Sally?  Kevin broke his arm in the garage ''accident'' and was unable to look after Baby Jack so Sally agreed to him moving back into the marital home but not the marital bed  ........................................  YET!!!!
> 
> Amber seems to have a had a personality change as she dont have one and seems bitchy   Thats because she has been expelled from Uni and her personality change may be due to the fact that the scriptwriters have decided its time for another young lesbian on the street.
> 
> Marc looks young for Audrey maybe he could take up with Gail


   That would be all she needs with her history of men

----------


## Dazzle

I actually don't mind the Mark/Marcia storyline, and think the actor who plays Mark is good.  He and Audrey are good together, although I agree he looks a bit young for her.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope James does fullfill his threat and sends Tracey back to prison

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2011)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I hope James does fullfill his threat and sends Tracey back to prison


ahahaha, might be worth it just for that! poor little amy though, but at least the girl playing her can act now

----------


## Katy

yeh she was quite good wasnt she last night little Amy! Really believable! better than the two she was sharing the screen with!

----------


## Katy

Poor Leanne! Two Good episodes on Friday, probably down to the fact there was very little sophie and no Mark/Marcia. 

Even Stellas growing on me.

----------

alan45 (16-07-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, great episodes last night.  The fact that Peter and Leanne had a lot of screen time helped too.

I notice that Roy's Rolls has grown an extra room behind the counter without explanation.  I wish that the soaps would show building work being done before changing sets, to make differences believable.

----------


## alan45

> Poor Leanne! Two Good episodes on Friday, probably down to the fact there was very little sophie and no Mark/Marcia. 
> 
> Even Stellas growing on me.


Still cant warm to Stella.  I prefer the liquid variety.  Have to agree with you about Leeanne though. It makes me realise why I still keep watching Corrie amidst all the dross of the Sean baby story, James the conman, Fiz in Jail and Traceyluv.  Of course it seems that the stupid scriptwriters are going to ruin this with Peters alleged affair with Carla

----------


## Katy

yes unfortunatley that does seem to be the case! i agree completley, Leeanne and Peter completley made the episodes, i hope the script writers focus more on those tyoes of storylines and not the rubbish thats getting churned out. 

Also what is it with all the mute childactors that have appeared!where do they find them!

----------


## tammyy2j

I lol'd at Carla to Peter you didnt come to see my knickers  :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

Carla's really gone down in my estimation after going in for the kill when Peter was at his most vulnerable.  I hope hope hope Leanne and Peter don't split up.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Carla's really gone down in my estimation after going in for the kill when Peter was at his most vulnerable.  I hope hope hope Leanne and Peter don't split up.


Peter and Leanne are the best couple on the show plus Jane and Chris are the best actors imo

----------

Dazzle (19-07-2011), layla (22-07-2011)

----------


## lizann

> Carla's really gone down in my estimation after going in for the kill when Peter was at his most vulnerable.  I hope hope hope Leanne and Peter don't split up.


She was the same chasing after Liam

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2011)

----------


## Katy

i dont understand why they dont just give her a proper relationship! Shes a good character carla and they shouldnt ruin her by making her chase all these unavailable men!

----------


## lizann

So Ken was "left for dead" not!

----------


## Perdita

hardly a bruise on him  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## layla

His bruises have appeared tonight.
 Tracy still cannot keep her mouth shut, though I do think it was right of her to let people know.
 Just what a dead leg he was.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> His bruises have appeared tonight.
>  Tracy still cannot keep her mouth shut, though I do think it was right of her to let people know.
>  Just what a dead leg he was.


Yeah but if she cared about her family she would have taken Peter aside and told him not blabbed to the whole pub.

----------


## Katy

aww poor gary, i tink that Mikey North is playing this out really well.

----------

tammyy2j (26-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Yeah but if she cared about her family she would have taken Peter aside and told him not blabbed to the whole pub.


When has anything juicy or confidential in a soap ever been told quietly   :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> When has anything juicy or confidential in a soap ever been told quietly


I think there was the time back in 1961 when Elsie Tanner.....no, perhaps you're right!  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (24-07-2011)

----------


## alan45

> I think there was the time back in 1961 when Elsie Tanner.....no, perhaps you're right!


You are getting confused I think. It was when Ena Sharples confessed to Minnie Caldwell that she was having a passionate affair with Albert Tatlock. Old Minnie told no-one except Bobby her beloved cat

----------


## alan45

What a brilliant episode last night involving Izzy, Gary and Owen. It was really intense and well played by all concerned. Scenes like this make me realise why I stick with Corrie. Just how many ex squaddies are going through the same turmoil returning home from a pointless war and not receiving the proper treatment the DESERVE.  Owen's attitude totally surprised me. I expected him to come in with fists flying but instead he realised what poor Gary was going through.

PTSD is a terrible illness and well done to the scriptwriters for tackling it in such a powerful way

----------

parkerman (27-07-2011), Perdita (26-07-2011), tammyy2j (26-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mikey North is playing a blinder in the role

----------

alan45 (26-07-2011), Katy (26-07-2011)

----------


## Katy

he certainly is! i thought that all of the actors involved in that last night were brilliant, gary, izzy, owen and anna. especially mikey north when he was at the end saying help me please help me, the poor lad.

----------

alan45 (26-07-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> What a brilliant episode last night involving Izzy, Gary and Owen. It was really intense and well played by all concerned. Scenes like this make me realise why I stick with Corrie.


Also some good scenes with the "old fogies", Ken, Deirdre, Rita, Dennis and Emily. And I loved that Line from Roy's mother when Tracey asked about Becky going to Crete, "She's gone to a symposium on the Minoan Civilisation."

Corrie can do it, if they try!

----------


## Katy

and the sun is shinning!

----------


## parkerman

I'm thinking of moving up to Weatherfield as they have the best health service in the country. Gary is referred to a psychologist by his GP on Thursday and is seen for a full assessment on Friday. Amazing.

----------


## alan45

> I'm thinking of moving up to Weatherfield as they have the best health service in the country. Gary is referred to a psychologist by his GP on Thursday and is seen for a full assessment on Friday. Amazing.


 Dont forget to mention the home visit by the GP another relic of the past

----------


## tammyy2j

Whose house is Cheryl moving into? Is it Ashley and Claire's old house?

----------


## Dazzle

> Whose house is Cheryl moving into? Is it Ashley and Claire's old house?


Yes, it is.

----------

tammyy2j (03-08-2011)

----------


## lizann

Good lord Amber is annoying was she always ????????????

----------


## Abbie

Amber needs just need to grow up, she is really annoying.

Also I think chris is really ill

----------


## alan45

OMG what a couple of pitiful episodes last night. The dramatic scenes by serial moaner Samia Smith were completely overshadowed by the idiotic storyline involving the pantomime Dame Mark/Marcia and him/her sticking his/her face in a conveniently situated cream cake. Pure slapstick. As if the Gerbil wouldnt have known the difference between foundation cream and dairy cream.  Then in another scene reminiscent of a piss poor seventies comedy the door handle comes off in his/her hand. This was so cringeingly bad that I felt sorry for all involved. 

The we had the equally embarrassing scenes between Stella and Leeanne. I had thought that there could be noting worse than her dodgy accent and poor acting. I was wrong. Her attempt at singing Row Your Boat was worse than an accent which not only changes between scenes but even changes mid sentence.  

How pitiful was the Gerbil when working in the Bistro last night.

Get rid of these idiotic storylines NOW if Corrie is to have any hope of picking up any awards at all.

----------

lizann (09-08-2011), parkerman (09-08-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought the actor who plays Chris did well last night but was let down by the other actresses involved Maria and Cheryl 

I liked the Stella and Leanne scenes 

I agree about the stupid :"slapstick comedy" from Marc, Audrey and Gail awful to watch

----------


## parkerman

> Then in another scene reminiscent of a piss poor seventies comedy the door handle comes off in his/her hand. This was so cringeingly bad that I felt sorry for all involved.


Absolutely right. That was just so excrutiatingly embarrassingly toe-curlingly dreadful to think that the scriptwriters and producer could even have thought that that was a good thing to do is beyond belief.

Well, at least Coronation Street must have reached its nadir now and can't get any worse than that.....


or can it?

----------

alan45 (09-08-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

The thing I don't get is one minute the Corrie writers are treating the Marc/Marcia storyline as a serious topic, the next they're treating it as a something to poke fun at.

Like tammy, I enjoyed the Stella and Leanne scenes, and thought Stella's accent has improved.

Chris' brain tumour doesn't interest me at all, I'm afraid.

----------


## lizann

> OMG what a couple of pitiful episodes last night. The dramatic scenes by serial moaner Samia Smith were completely overshadowed by the idiotic storyline involving the pantomime Dame Mark/Marcia and him/her sticking his/her face in a conveniently situated cream cake. Pure slapstick. As if the Gerbil wouldnt have known the difference between foundation cream and dairy cream.  Then in another scene reminiscent of a piss poor seventies comedy the door handle comes off in his/her hand. This was so cringeingly bad that I felt sorry for all involved. 
> 
> The we had the equally embarrassing scenes between Stella and Leeanne. I had thought that there could be noting worse than her dodgy accent and poor acting. I was wrong. Her attempt at singing Row Your Boat was worse than an accent which not only changes between scenes but even changes mid sentence.  
> 
> How pitiful was the Gerbil when working in the Bistro last night.
> 
> Get rid of these idiotic storylines NOW if Corrie is to have any hope of picking up any awards at all.


The Gerbil is not funny nor is Markia and Audrey 

I miss Blanche

----------

alan45 (10-08-2011)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> The thing I don't get is one minute the Corrie writers are treating the Marc/Marcia storyline as a serious topic, the next they're treating it as a something to poke fun at.


i think that's the problem i have with it, they don't seem to have established the right tone for it and that's part of what makes it a bad storyline.

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2011)

----------


## Katy

maria is absolutley shocking! stealing a living i think!

----------


## Dazzle

I'm loving Julie and Brian together - they were hilarious last night.  I hope she hasn't scared him off for good...

----------

tammyy2j (14-08-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Julie is mental we just knew she was going to get hammered last night.  I hope Corrie keep the comedy between these two when they do finally get together and not rip them apart with affairs.

----------

Dazzle (15-08-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm loving Julie and Brian together - they were hilarious last night.  I hope she hasn't scared him off for good...


Yes she was funny

----------

Dazzle (15-08-2011)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Julie is mental we just knew she was going to get hammered last night.  I hope Corrie keep the comedy between these two when they do finally get together and not rip them apart with affairs.


I agree.  They have potential as a great fun couple!

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:      They are setting up shop together, so they will become a steady couple  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (15-08-2011), Ruffed_lemur (14-08-2011), tammyy2j (14-08-2011)

----------


## Brucie

I wish Lloyd would grow a pair and kick out not only the obnoxious Chris (who only looks at somebody if he's about to punch them) but also the dreadful Cheryl (who thinks loyalty is a drink served in Roy's cafe) and their hatefully spoiled brat Russ. A quick and horrible death for Chris would be my second preference, followed swiftly by Lloyds eviction of the aforementioned gruesome twosome!

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I couldn't agree more, Brucie.

Sylvia's outrageous (but hilarious) treatment of Roy's customers has been a real treat to watch.  Corrie back on form!

----------


## Perdita

Wonder whether Norris will ever be able to leave the toilets again   :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

> Wonder whether Norris will ever be able to leave the toilets again


Ha ha, yes  :Big Grin:   I think I've seen him with a mobile phone, so maybe he'll call Emily...

----------


## kimmysw1

loving his man tan!maybe he won the Euromillions Jackpot and bought himself a tanning shop?!

----------


## Perdita

> loving his man tan!maybe he won the euromillions jackpot and bought himself a tanning shop?!



spammer!!

----------


## kimmysw1

> spammer!!


haha I'm definitely not a spammer! I was just saying maybe he came into great fortune and went on holiday or spent some of his earnings on his love for sunbeds?! :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

> haha I'm definitely not a spammer! I was just saying maybe he came into great fortune and went on holiday or spent some of his earnings on his love for sunbeds?!


why the link to the Euro Millions Lottery?

----------


## alan45

Hopefully we have seen the end of the dreadful Marcia/Mark storyline. It was so cringingly awful it was pitful. What a waste mof a fine actor

----------


## Dazzle

Although I didn't enjoy the Mark/Marcia storyline, I'm still sad to see Mark go.  He was a lovely man for Audrey, who deserves some luck in love.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Although I didn't enjoy the Mark/Marcia storyline, I'm still sad to see Mark go.  He was a lovely man for Audrey, who deserves some luck in love.


I'm sad to see Mark go too and he is a lovely man despite his being Marcia as well.  I thought Audrey was awful to him last night!

----------

Dazzle (27-08-2011)

----------


## lizann

Where was Norris he should have been in the pub with Marcia came in

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Where was Norris he should have been in the pub with Marcia came in


Yes, would have been good to see his reaction!

----------


## alan45

As I said the Marcia/Mark storyline was a total waste of an excellent actor Andrew Hall

----------


## Katy

when norris went what a shame i missed it!!! 

Loved the scenes outside the platts. Kylies fantastic!

----------


## tammyy2j

I did lol at Kylie asking Gail if she was related to Shergar the horse 

When did Eva and Kylie becomes pals?

----------

parkerman (30-08-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> I did lol at Kylie asking Gail if she was related to Shergar the horse


Yes, that was very funny.

----------


## tammyy2j

Now Faye is caught out will Eddie return?

----------


## Katy

did anyone else here julie call becky kathy in coronation street this evening (before the break at 730) 

have i missed something?

----------


## Perdita

Much better portrayal than the Maria episode. Feel sorry for Carla  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

fantastic by Alison King! i think thats the main reason it was much better than the Maria episode! 

It was really well done

----------

lizann (20-09-2011)

----------


## lizann

^ Could be also because she was actually raped but agree excellent acting by Alison King

----------

alan45 (20-09-2011), tammyy2j (21-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

> ^ Could be also because she was actually raped but agree excellent acting by Alison King


I agree.

Maria cried rape when Frank moved in to kiss her so I don't know how by any stretch of the imagination that can be called attempted rape.

----------


## tammyy2j

Since when did Rita have a car??????

Powerful performance from Carla but it dont top Lisa Dingle's rape in Emmerdale for me (I know that sounds weird talking about which rape is better)

----------


## Perdita

> Since when did Rita have a car??????
> 
> Powerful performance from Carla but it dont top Lisa Dingle's rape in Emmerdale for me (I know that sounds weird talking about which rape is better)


Rita has always had a car but has rarely been seen driving it  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> ^ Could be also because she was actually raped but agree excellent acting by Alison King


I wish it wasnt spoilered months ago and kept secret would have been more shocking

----------


## alan45

What superb acting by Allison King and Andrew Lancel. Surprisingly graphic for pre watershed. AS usual the soap police were an absolute joke. What was the need for the Blues and Twos and the large turnout. As far the CID officer interviewing Frank she was an absolute joke, She should never have mentioned Peter Barlow.  
As usual Moany Maria was her usual pitiful self. Useless.

Well done to ITV

----------

parkerman (22-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> What superb acting by Allison King and Andrew Lancel. Surprisingly graphic for pre watershed. AS usual the soap police were an absolute joke. What was the need for the Blues and Twos and the large turnout. As far the CID officer interviewing Frank she was an absolute joke, She should never have mentioned Peter Barlow.  
> As usual Moany Maria was her usual pitiful self. Useless.
> 
> Well done to ITV


Yes, fully agree with all that. 

When the officer mentioned Peter Barlow I thought to myself, I bet alan is on his computer right now! It was just ridiculous. It would never happen.

----------


## alan45

> Yes, fully agree with all that. 
> 
> When the officer mentioned Peter Barlow I thought to myself, I bet alan is on his computer right now! It was just ridiculous. It would never happen.


 Not only me but Mrs Alan too. It seems that the soap police have given Frank his possible defence. I suppose that's more realistic than convicting him and letting him out in a fee months at the whim of some daft producer

----------


## Katy

i thought it was surprisingly graphic for pre water shed but it was great acting on both parts. Alison King was fantastic,

----------


## alan45

Another great episode ruined by the dopey soap police who came roaring into Coronation Street with the blues and twos scooped Peter Barlow and raced off again into the sunset. What a coincidence.!!!!!!

More overacting by Moany Maria

----------


## parkerman

It's obvious that the soap police in Weatherfield are psychic. How else could they have got to Coronation Street so quickly, sirens blaring? There is no other possible explanation.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Frank goes from saying all was great with Carla and he went for wine to she called off the wedding because she was having an affair with Peter, his story has a lot of wholes in it

----------


## alan45

> So Frank goes from saying all was great with Carla and he went for wine to she called off the wedding because she was having an affair with Peter, his story has a lot of wholes in it


All the defence needs is reasonable doubt

----------


## alan45

> So Frank goes from saying all was great with Carla and he went for wine to she called off the wedding because she was having an affair with Peter, his story has a lot of wholes in it


All the defence needs is reasonable doubt

----------


## lizann

Anna is way too nice for Owen

----------


## layla

It dose not look good for Peter. I know he wants to help Carla. But he is going to loose Leanne in the process.

----------


## Dazzle

> Anna is way too nice for Owen


They've changed Owen's character recently - he's been much nicer than he used to be.  His character was quite dark when he first came into Corrie.

----------


## Perdita

> They've changed Owen's character recently - he's been much nicer than he used to be.  His character was quite dark when he first came into Corrie.


I am sure we shall see his darker side again soon, something about him fixing the water leak made me think that he was trying to be rather more controlling than he should have.

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2011)

----------


## mrskh

yes they have changed his character so things will happen there i think with him

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I am sure we shall see his darker side again soon, something about him fixing the water leak made me think that he was trying to be rather more controlling than he should have.


yes, i was thinking that. they wouldn't have set him up as her landlord for nothing...

----------


## jules29

Yeah things going too smoothly with Anna and Owen...bound to be a twist in the tail.

Sorry if ths upsets anyone but as for the Leanne/Peter/Carla thing, jeez just sick of it all, Leanne WAS unfaithful several times, Ken practically bullied Peter into staying with her, and I'm sick of Leanne's tight lipped/solid stare acting,and  holier than thou attitude.  I would love to see to Peter and Carla together, Carla loves him so much, Leanne was willing to throw it all away for a bit of rumpy with Nick, yet a lot seem to feel sorry for her.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (02-10-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah things going too smoothly with Anna and Owen...bound to be a twist in the tail.
> 
> Sorry if ths upsets anyone but as for the Leanne/Peter/Carla thing, jeez just sick of it all, Leanne WAS unfaithful several times, Ken practically bullied Peter into staying with her, and I'm sick of Leanne's tight lipped/solid stare acting,and  holier than thou attitude.  I would love to see to Peter and Carla together, Carla loves him so much, Leanne was willing to throw it all away for a bit of rumpy with Nick, yet a lot seem to feel sorry for her.


Peter was begging Carla to stay with him last night must be hard for Leanne to see considering she was doing this to Peter on his deathbed over the tram. I prefer Peter with Leanne myself I know she was wrong going off with Nick but she is great with Simon and Carla always seems to want what she cant have and it is the chase with Peter me thinks. Peter should have told Leanne about Carla knocking Stella over.

----------


## lizann

How did Peter know she just wasnt wasted over the phone maybe he is like mystic meg  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

She said, "goodbye".

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Yeah things going too smoothly with Anna and Owen...bound to be a twist in the tail.
> 
> Sorry if ths upsets anyone but as for the Leanne/Peter/Carla thing, jeez just sick of it all, Leanne WAS unfaithful several times, Ken practically bullied Peter into staying with her, and I'm sick of Leanne's tight lipped/solid stare acting,and  holier than thou attitude.  I would love to see to Peter and Carla together, Carla loves him so much, Leanne was willing to throw it all away for a bit of rumpy with Nick, yet a lot seem to feel sorry for her.


I agree about Leanne.  I couldn't believe the way she behaved with Nick, and got the impression Peter stayed with her for Simon.

----------


## tammyy2j

Pam annoys me does she think Molly was a saint it does take two and Molly did quite a lot of chasing if I recall it right 

I know Molly is dead and Pam dont want to think bad of her but Kevin is Bill's son 

I think Peter might be in love with two women again

----------

lizann (05-10-2011), Ruffed_lemur (03-10-2011)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Pam annoys me does she think Molly was a saint it does take two and Molly did quite a lot of chasing if I recall it right 
> 
> I know Molly is dead and Pam dont want to think bad of her but Kevin is Bill's son


Pam is being very annoying at present.  I think Kevin should use the name Dobbs - Webster for baby Jack if he adopts him.

----------


## lillabet

I heard that Stella comforts Carla and tells her she was raped, and Eve is a result of that, what do you think, it would be a good if controversial story,

----------


## layla

I cannot understand the hate Pam has for Kevin. She new at the time they were seeing each other.
 It was not Kevin's fault the tram hit the shop.

----------


## lizann

> I heard that Stella comforts Carla and tells her she was raped, and Eve is a result of that, what do you think, it would be a good if controversial story,


I kinda over Carla's rape storyline myself 

Pam is an annoying cow 

Would Kevin not have to adopt Jack and prove he is the biological dad since Tyrone is on the birth cert so to change the name?

----------


## lillabet

Yes but a simple dna would do that, coupled with the fact Tyrone gave him the child, I think the birth certificate maybe could be changed in those circumstances, not sure though, no you can't change the name on the birth certificate, so he would have to adopt, and Tyrone will have to give his permission, perhaps the start of another story,

----------


## parkerman

You can get a new birth certificate in certain circumstances. However, I don't think Kevin could in this case. 

Firstly under the rule that says, "If the parents were not married at the birth registration, and the father did not attend the registration process, it is possible to amend the birth certificate.  It can be altered to show the fathers details and the child's surname can also be altered. Please note that both parents must agree to such a change." The last sentence would seem to rule out the possibility of changing the birth certificate in this particular case.

Secondly, under the rule which says, "A registration of a birth is a historic record and so is intended to record the facts as they were at the time at which the registration took place.  However, if it is found that an error was made at the original registration, changes are possible. Applications for corrections should be made by the person who first registered the birth and at the same Register Office.  Depending on the circumstances, documentary evidence may be required. This should show that the child is being brought up in a different name to the one on the register and from the earliest date possible. This could be in the form of an NHS letter, a bank statement or a medical card."  But again, it would need Molly to make the alteration if she was the person who registered the birth.  I can't remember, but I guess it was Tyrone who actually registered the birth however, so it would need him to make the change.

----------

sarah c (11-10-2011)

----------


## parkerman

I found it interesting (?) that Paul couldn't go out with Eileen on Saturday but could make it on Monday. I assume the main reason for this is because Coronation Street is not on on Saturday but is on on Monday!

----------

sarah c (11-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Omnibus edition is on a Saturday   :Big Grin: , maybe he was going to wash his hair?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> I found it interesting (?) that Paul couldn't go out with Eileen on Saturday but could make it on Monday. I assume the main reason for this is because Coronation Street is not on on Saturday but is on on Monday!


Probably something to do with his 'dark secret' which will become clear over the next few weeks with explosive scenes which will rock the cobbles. 

Of course a simpler explanation my be that he is Jewish and does not go out on the Sabbath

An even simpler explanation could be that he is working on the Saturday

----------


## LostVoodoo

i thought it was because hes a fireman so he works shifts? I work shifts so I'm always having to make arrangements like that!

----------


## Perdita

> i thought it was because hes a fireman so he works shifts? I work shifts so I'm always having to make arrangements like that!


Could be, very true  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

But it has probably got something to do with the secret Marcus is going to find out about ;)

----------


## parkerman

I'm just off to slit my wrists...  :Wal2l:

----------


## Perdita

> I'm just off to slit my wrists...


 :EEK!:   no, don't do it!!!!  :Nono:

----------


## parkerman

Since you've asked so nicely, Perdy.... :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Since you've asked so nicely, Perdy....


phew, I am sooo glad you listen to me   :Big Grin:   can't do without parkerman here  :Smile:   you will be ok after all of the storyline is revealed, I am sure   :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

If I had been stuck in those railings, I would definetely have needed something under my knees

----------


## Dennis tanner

I don't know why Carla was blaming ther Police for letting Frank out. It wouldn't have been their decision.
I thought that Stella had gone to see carla to discuss her relationship with Peter.
Tracy Barlow made Ken's birrthday meal all about her. Steve must be stupid.

----------


## ellie2

The Brian character is totally unreal. Originally he was head of dept in  a secondary school when he interviewed John Stape/Colin Fishwick. Now all of  a sudden he's a Head Teacher of a Primary School!And there's no way he would be discussing kids with their parents in the pub - that would be grossly unprofessional. Get real Corrie - you need to do your homework -could do better!

----------

parkerman (11-10-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> Tracy Barlow made Ken's birrthday meal all about her. Steve must be stupid.


 Yes, and what did she expect Steve to do, close up the pub?

----------


## alan45

> I'm just off to slit my wrists...


Have I missed something in my absence

----------


## alan45

> Yes, and what did she expect Steve to do, close up the pub?


Perhaps you coul delete some of your pms so I can reply

----------


## Siobhan

> Perhaps you coul delete some of your pms so I can reply



 I assume by PMS you mean prehistoric man syndrome??

----------


## parkerman

> Perhaps you coul delete some of your pms so I can reply


My inbox wasn't full - but I've deleted the lot now anyway!

----------


## alan45

> I assume by PMS you mean prehistoric man syndrome??


No!!!  Pour more Sangria

Sent from my iPhone from the beach

----------


## Perdita

wow, Carla said B*****D on national tv  :EEK!:

----------


## Dennis tanner

Carla was an idiot. She could have told her business contact the truth from the outset. Even now she could go back to him, aologise and tell him the whole truth. She has nothing to lose.
She was stupid to visit Frank and the detective ( who appears to need a uniform bodyguard) was correct to tell her off.
Although she has lost half of her machines, she could easily solve the problem by having the staff work shifts.
Poor Tommy needs to move out and move on.
I hope this bloke doesn't mess Elieen about as this brother in a mess could well be his ex wife in a mess.I don't know as I don't read spoilers.

----------


## mrskh

it is bad that what is happen with carla and what he is doing with her.
I think that bloke that eileen has meet is going to be married.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> it is bad that what is happen with carla and what he is doing with her.
> I think that bloke that eileen has meet is going to be married.


I think that the Fireman will still be married but it will be a bit complicated

----------


## Dennis tanner

Tonights episode.....Wouldn't it have just been easy for Marcus to tell Eileen what he saw without making specific accusations.
Carla should have realised that Frank would probably want to do something with the machines and the materials. 
She has retained most of her staff buit wjhat is she going to do with them?
I felt sorry for Sally at one point in her speech to Carla but she then lost me.
How long is Tina and the Doctor supposed to last for?  Poor Tommy must be puzzled as to why an ex girlfriend of David Platt doesn't fancy him.

----------


## parkerman

I'm not really sure I altogether understand the position at Underworld. Have they got any work or not? If they have no work at all, how did that happen? They were all working away until last Friday. Did they finish the latest order and that was it? Also, if they have no work at all, why doesn't Carla lay them all off? What are Hayley, Izzy, Kirk and the unknown extras doing? Or is there some work still being done, and, if there is, why aren't they doing it?

----------


## Dennis tanner

I guess we are meant to ignore the fact that they have no work at all

----------


## ellie2

> Tonights episode.....Wouldn't it have just been easy for Marcus to tell Eileen what he saw without making specific accusations.


No no this is soapland - if they didn't make a big deal out of everything they would have to come up with even more outlandish ideas to fill out each episode.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> No no this is soapland - if they didn't make a big deal out of everything they would have to come up with even more outlandish ideas to fill out each episode.


The problem is that after a while it just becomes annoying.

----------


## Dennis tanner

Rosie switches on her brain !!!!
Amber plots to snare Sophie
Eileen got very upset after being lied to by a bloke she had known for 5 minutes
Becky accepted a job offer but looked totally miserable.

----------


## Dennis tanner

Rosie finds some bloke who doesnt fancy her !!!!!
Amber continues to snare Sophie
Fiona considers pleading guilty to murder in order to get a life sentence....stupid girl
Fiona's baby appears to be permanently bald.
Somehow, I don't think we have seen the last of the 'The Fireman'

----------


## parkerman

Thank you, Dennis. Your summaries mean I no longer have to spend time watching the actual episodes. I can find something else to do and then read all about it here.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Thank you, Dennis. Your summaries mean I no longer have to spend time watching the actual episodes. I can find something else to do and then read all about it here.


I wouldn't want anyone to stop watching

----------


## Dennis tanner

Double episode tonight mainly featuring the big trial. Fiona makes her obligatory outburst from the dock and even the expert witness appears to be biased. 
Amber swears to keep the kiss secret but does anyone believe her? I don't.

Things don't look good for Fona but it's always darkest before the dawn

----------


## alan45

,,,

----------


## tammyy2j

> Dennis 
> 
> I enjoy your posts after the event but not everyone wants to read details of the stories before they happen. Thats why we have a spoiler thread. Perhaps you could post your spoilers there http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/f...hp?67-Spoilers


Isnt he recaping the current episode after it airs so why not post in Current Episode Discussion thread ?????

----------

alan45 (25-10-2011), Perdita (25-10-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Isnt he recaping the current episode after it airs so why not post in Current Episode Discussion thread ?????


That's what I thought?

----------


## Katy

Johns new apperance really reminded me of someone but i cannot for the life of me think who!!!

----------


## LostVoodoo

I'm not sure it was meant to be, but the Rosie/John scenes tonight were comedy gold!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I'm not sure it was meant to be, but the Rosie/John scenes tonight were comedy gold!


A special episode although I have no idea why he couldn't have made a full confession and gone into Fiona's solicitors with it.

----------


## parkerman

Or even posted it, if he didn't want to be seen.

----------


## Perdita

That would have been very much less dramatic  :Smile:

----------


## lillabet

I think he is trying to avoid any sort of authority, for obvious reasons, plus its John he alway's does things the wrong way, with the pitiful look, that makes you laugh,

----------


## sarah c

> I think he is trying to avoid any sort of authority, for obvious reasons, plus its John he alway's does things the wrong way, with the pitiful look, that makes you laugh,


exactly!! hence why he kept saying to Rosie  -  you started it, it was all becauseof you...


blame someone else, as long as it isnt your fault

----------


## Dennis tanner

> That would have been very much less dramatic


Mr Chips just loves teaching

----------


## Dennis tanner

Highlight of the episode. Mad Mary and The Lovely Julie having an argument :Cheer:

----------


## parkerman

The verdict of guilty for the murder of Colin Fishwick and not guilty for the murder of the other two seems a very perverse decision to me. As far as we could see from the trial the only positive evidence for Fizz came over the murder of Colin when Rita said she saw Charlotte helping John to carry the body to Underworld and not Fizz. What were the grounds for finding her not guilty of the other two murders if she was guilty of that one????????????????????????

----------


## Dennis tanner

> The verdict of guilty for the murder of Colin Fishwick and not guilty for the murder of the other two seems a very perverse decision to me. As far as we could see from the trial the only positive evidence for Fizz came over the murder of Colin when Rita said she saw Charlotte helping John to carry the body to Underworld and not Fizz. What were the grounds for finding her not guilty of the other two murders if she was guilty of that one????????????????????????


Basically there was no real evidence for any of them. It was even stated in court that Colin Fishwick had died of an heart attack.

When asking for the verdicts, it would have been usual to deal with them them in date order, starting with Colin Fishwick. Did the judge tell the clerk to reverse the order for dramatic effect? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

So we now have a confession from a known liar who is dying which clears his wife. And that's going to change everything is it?

----------


## alan45

It was all total crap regarding John's so called deathbed confession. Its not worth the tape its videoed onto.

At no stage did he state that he knew he was dying so therefore the admission would have been inadmissible as heresy evidence.

----------


## Dennis tanner

:Sad: 


> It was all total crap regarding John's so called deathbed confession. Its not worth the tape its videoed onto.
> 
> *At no stage did he state that he knew he was dying* so therefore the admission would have been inadmissible as heresy evidence.


You are correct about the dying bit, but statements made by the offender are never hearsay evidence.

It does corroborate what Rita said she saw and it's sufficient to justify a successful appeal in Soap Court.

Anyway two good episodes last night and I got a bit emmotional :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> You are correct about the dying bit, but statements made by the offender are never hearsay evidence.
> 
> It does corroborate what Rita said she saw and it's sufficient to justify a successful appeal in Soap Court.


 True but if he was being treated as an offender then I would have thought the DS would have cautioned him on the video at least and got him to confirm he knew he was dying. Pedantic of course I know.  :Smile:  I realise the legislation has changed since my day.

This of course is the soap which frees a convicted murderer from Gaol on some flimsy reason in a equally pitiful storyline

----------


## Dennis tanner

> True but if he was being treated as an offender then I would have thought the DS would have cautioned him on the video at least and got him to confirm he knew he was dying. Pedantic of course I know.  I realise the legislation has changed since my day.


 I don't think you are being pedantic. You are merely pointing out that soaps are hopeless on legal issues



> This of course is the soap which frees a convicted murderer from Gaol on some flimsy reason in a equally pitiful storyline


 Now that really really annoys me :Angry:

----------

alan45 (29-10-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Now that really really annoys me


You and thousands of other Corrie Fans

----------

parkerman (01-11-2011)

----------


## parkerman

It gets worse...

We are now led to believe that the judge knew absolutely nothing about John's "confession" which could potentially change everything until the defence lawyer mentioned it in court. Did no-one think to tell him?

----------


## Perdita

> It gets worse...
> 
> We are now led to believe that the judge knew absolutely nothing about John's "confession" which could potentially change everything until the defence lawyer mentioned it in court. Did no-one think to tell him?


Did he not ignore that anyway and sentence her just the same? or have I missed a bit, had some trick or treatsters come around last night on and off

----------


## parkerman

> Did he not ignore that anyway and sentence her just the same? or have I missed a bit, had some trick or treatsters come around last night on and off


He quite rightly ignored it in the way it was portrayed as it did not form part of the court case. However....

If this was real life I presume that the judge would have been informed of this very important development, especially, as seems to be the case, that the police are convinced by John Stape's deathbed confession, and sentencing deferred while consideration was given about what to do with this new evidence (if anything). I just can't imagine that the judge would not have been informed of the new circumstances.

----------

alan45 (01-11-2011), Dennis tanner (01-11-2011), Perdita (01-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

In the real world the sentencing would have been adjourned until the new circumstances were investigated. Indeed its quite unusual for sentencing to take place so soon after conviction. Certaily she would have received the mandatory life sentence but the judge would ghave waited a few weeks before setting the minimum tarriff.

The whole thing was poorly written and badly researched

----------

Dennis tanner (01-11-2011), parkerman (01-11-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> He quite rightly ignored it in the way it was portrayed as it did not form part of the court case. However....
> 
> If this was real life I presume that the judge would have been informed of this very important development, especially, as seems to be the case, that the police are convinced by John Stape's deathbed confession, and sentencing deferred while consideration was given about what to do with this new evidence (if anything). I just can't imagine that the judge would not have been informed of the new circumstances.


You are totally correct. There would have ben a sesssion in chambers involving all the legal reps.

NB. I am getting really annoyed by Chesney Brown. Hopeless character and hopeless actor

----------


## Dennis tanner

OK, own up, Who gave penniless Carla the money to fly to LA???????????

----------


## Dennis tanner

Mondays episodes

Highlights

Sally goes OTT at Stapes funeral.
Chesney still in financial denial
Cieran sets his fiancee up with a new boyfriend

----------


## lizann

> Mondays episodes
> 
> Highlights
> 
> Sally goes OTT at Stapes funeral.
> Chesney still in financial denial
> *Cieran sets his fiancee up with a new boyfriend*


What?

Remember when Sally wanted to drop her knickers for John but he wanted Rosie no mention of that now

----------


## Dennis tanner

> What?
> 
> Remember when Sally wanted to drop her knickers for John but he wanted Rosie no mention of that now


Nick Tllsley

I do remember it....It's all HER fault

----------


## Dennis tanner

It looks like I'm in trouble :Sad:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Katy

It certainly does dennis!

----------


## Perdita

Did the cab with Cieran leave with Michelle's luggage still in it????

----------


## ellie2

> did the cab with cieran leave with michelle's luggage still in it????


Lol!  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> Did the cab with Cieran leave with Michelle's luggage still in it????


No, she took it out.

----------

Perdita (27-11-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

Michelle took out her luggage but still left her heart in the cab :Sick:

----------


## alan45

> Michelle took out her luggage but still left her heart in the cab


Wonder where she left her acting ability if indeed she ever had it

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Wonder where she left her acting ability if indeed she ever had it


Two 'singers' trying to be actors is something special

----------


## LostVoodoo

Anyone else think her 'wedding dress' was totally minging? Looked like something a WAG would wear to a reality TV launch.

----------

lizann (28-11-2011), xcarlyx (27-11-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

It was foul.

----------


## layla

I don't understand, why they have brought them both back. She could have left him on the ship. Or better still stayed there with him for good.

----------

alan45 (28-11-2011), lizann (28-11-2011), tammyy2j (28-11-2011), xcarlyx (28-11-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why would Michelle want to stay both her brothers died there and one of her fellas there cheated on her and her and Carla were never best buddies

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Why would Michelle want to stay both her brothers died there and one of her fellas there cheated on her and her and Carla were never best buddies


She wants to be on the tele. If she was anywhere, she would be with her 'son' in Scotland wouldn't she

----------


## Brucie

I bet the cast of Corrie were DELIGHTED when Antony Cotton decided to enter the jungle for I'm a non-entity get me out of here! What a whinging drama queen he is (not that he's just playing himself in Corrie, of course) - all he's done is moan and smoke his own weight in cigarettes. His Corrie colleagues are probably hoping he likes life in Australia so much he never comes back, and I'm with them on that one!

----------

alan45 (29-11-2011)

----------


## lillabet

So totally agree about Anthony, if moaning was a task he would definitely get all the stars, and he clearly doesn't act in Corrie he's just himself

----------


## Dazzle

It was good to see an episode concentrating on Peter last night, but sad that he fell off the wagon.  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

i agree, although i thought that some of the camera cutting between scenes were a bit off last night.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I bet the cast of Corrie were DELIGHTED when Antony Cotton decided to enter the jungle for I'm a non-entity get me out of here! What a whinging drama queen he is (not that he's just playing himself in Corrie, of course) - all he's done is moan and smoke his own weight in cigarettes. His Corrie colleagues are probably hoping he likes life in Australia so much he never comes back, and I'm with them on that one!


He was robbed in the Jungle prog. If people hadn't have voted for others, he would have won easily

----------


## alan45

> He was robbed in the Jungle prog. If people hadn't have voted for others, he would have won easily


????? Thats stating the obvious

----------

lizann (10-12-2011), parkerman (10-12-2011)

----------


## lizann

> He was robbed in the Jungle prog. If people hadn't have voted for others, he would have won easily


I'd vote for him to go back in and he could take Tracey, Michelle and Carla with him

----------


## Dennis tanner

> ????? Thats stating the obvious


True. :Big Grin:  

Anyway back to the episodes. It would appear that the son of Satan and the daughter of Satan now live next door to each other :Angry: 

Peter Barlow decides to have yet another drink :Cheer:

----------


## Dazzle

I could have strangled Peter last night.  He could have, at the very least, texted Leanne to let her know he was ok.  And then he lets Carla down, too.  He always takes the path of least resistance - I should have expected it from a bigamist, I suppose.  :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

Carla got over her rape pretty quickly and ffs Peter's first priority should be his son Simon  :Angry:

----------

alan45 (14-12-2011), Dazzle (13-12-2011), lizann (13-12-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

> Carla got over her rape pretty quickly and ffs Peter's first priority should be his son Simon


Yeah, he didn't even think of Simon when he was making plans with Carla.  Out of sight...

----------


## Perdita

I feel he might have been overwhelmed with his feelings for Carla last night to think clearly, I am sure Simon is and always will be his priority, he did say so to Carla

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Carla got over her rape pretty quickly and ffs Peter's first priority should be his son Simon


Just because she slept with Peter, does not mean she is over the rape

----------


## Dazzle

> I feel he might have been overwhelmed with his feelings for Carla last night to think clearly, I am sure Simon is and always will be his priority, he did say so to Carla


I'd forgotten he said that - at least he is thinking of Simon, then.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I could have strangled Peter last night.  He could have, at the very least, texted Leanne to let her know he was ok.  And then he lets Carla down, too.  He always takes the path of least resistance - I should have expected it from a bigamist, I suppose.


Bigamist.......You hit the nail on the head

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2011), xcarlyx (13-12-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

I feel sorry for Leanne.

----------


## lizann

> Carla got over her rape pretty quickly and ffs Peter's first priority should be his son Simon


Between Carla in Corrie and Bianca in H&A it is like writers forgot about the character's rape surely this ordeal with affect them for a long time if it were being true to real life, I hate this lazy writing 

Peter is f*cking fool, Carla only wants men who are already taken

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Carla got over her rape pretty quickly and ffs Peter's first priority should be his son Simon


She hasn't got over it.  Carla and Peter only slept together, nothing else happened.

----------


## parkerman

> She hasn't got over it.  Carla and Peter only slept together, nothing else happened.


I take it you mean in the literal sense rather than the euphemistic sense.

----------


## Katy

yeh i think thats what was meant, they fell asleep together i think is they way it would be described.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I take it you mean in the literal sense rather than the euphemistic sense.


Yes.  Fell asleep together.  Thought it was quite romantic and makes a change!  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> She hasn't got over it.  Carla and Peter only slept together, nothing else happened.


Well...they both appeared to be naked in the morning, so I thought they'd had sex after all.

----------


## Perdita

> Well...they both appeared to be naked in the morning, so I thought they'd had sex after all.


Carla apologised to Peter, she said: "Sorry about last night". I took that to mean that they probably got passionate but she could not go through with it in the end.

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> She hasn't got over it.  Carla and Peter only slept together, nothing else happened.


What else were we to expect? A marriage proposal?

----------


## parkerman

> Carla apologised to Peter, she said: "Sorry about last night". I took that to mean that they probably got passionate but she could not go through with it in the end.


Or that she was sorry she'd made him commit adultery maybe?

----------


## Perdita

> Or that she was sorry she'd made him commit adultery maybe?


I doubt she is sorry about that and he did not have to stay the night

----------


## alan45

Or sorry he couldnt rise to the occasion :O

----------


## Dennis tanner

Emily says that it's all very sordid

----------


## parkerman

I don't think there's much doubt that Peter and Carla did...er...it last night.

----------


## lizann

I have no sympathy for Tracey and if Deirdre goes along with her lies she is just as bad as her vile daughter

----------

tammyy2j (21-12-2011)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Tracy has gone too far with her lies.  Despicable of her to say that Becky did this to her!  :Nono:

----------


## Perdita

> Tracy has gone too far with her lies.  Despicable of her to say that Becky did this to her!


Even  more despicable of Deirdre not to say something  :Angry:

----------

parkerman (20-12-2011), tammyy2j (20-12-2011)

----------


## Katy

Wish Tracy hadnt come round from her fall down the stairs! shes realy gettin on my nerves! How dreary, i mean deirdre just sat there and said nothing was awful!

----------


## sarah c

heres a question for social services......while Gail is in Milan, and last night David, Kylie and Audrey all went off to the salon - who was looking after Max???

----------


## parkerman

> heres a question for social services......while Gail is in Milan, and last night David, Kylie and Audrey all went off to the salon - who was looking after Max???


The same person that looks after all the kids in soaps!

----------


## sarah c

> The same person that looks after all the kids in soaps!


they must charge good babysitting rates, cos they are good arent they?

----------

parkerman (20-12-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I have no sympathy for Tracey and if Deirdre goes along with her lies she is just as bad as her vile daughter


She's immune to it. She already knows that Tracy committed cold blooded murder because she told her.

----------


## alan45

What ridiculous over acting by Kate Plank last night as the hateful Traceyluv. The sooner this useless character is off our screens the better. Bringing her back was a huge mistake and the ridiculous storyline an insult to peoples intelligence

----------

Glen1 (20-12-2011), parkerman (20-12-2011), tammyy2j (21-12-2011)

----------


## Glen1

It really was absolute crap. The tragedy for me , the programme's gathering  too much acting rubbish and this combined with increasingly poor storylines is a recipe for disaster.  Ms Ford's exhibition last night was the worst Iv'e seen with her and let's face it she's plumbed the depths in the past. With Dreary, well overdue for a mother and daughter departure in the slow taxi. Might as well take Ken whilst they are at it he's long past his sell by date.

----------

alan45 (20-12-2011), Dennis tanner (20-12-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

Karen Barlow
Caire Peacock
Becky McDonald

All good characters. All victims of Tracy Flipping Barlow

----------

Glen1 (21-12-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Karen Barlow
> Caire Peacock
> Becky McDonald
> 
> All good characters. All victims of Tracy Flipping Barlow


It really is disgusting that because of Kate Plank and Little Daran our screens are polluted by this useless actress playing a pointless character

----------

Glen1 (21-12-2011), parkerman (21-12-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> What ridiculous over acting by Kate Plank last night as the hateful Traceyluv. The sooner this useless character is off our screens the better. Bringing her back was a huge mistake and the ridiculous storyline an insult to peoples intelligence


The problem is that if they keep her, they have to supply a continous line of victims for her venom

----------


## alan45

> The problem is that if they keep her, they have to supply a continous line of victims for her venom


Well lets see.........

Stellllllllllaaaaaarrrrrrrggggghhhh

Michelle

Kirsten.  


Theres three for a start

----------


## tammyy2j

Her storyline with Becky is the same as it was with Karen and will continue with who ever becomes Steve's new love interest, same old same old nothing knew 

I wish Claire Peacock had killed her

----------

alan45 (21-12-2011), Glen1 (22-12-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Well lets see.........
> 
> Stellllllllllaaaaaarrrrrrrggggghhhh
> 
> Michelle
> 
> Kirsten.  
> 
> 
> Theres three for a start


Not Kirsten. She will be off soon I would think

----------


## alan45

> Not Kirsten. She will be off soon I would think


 Well i she bumps off those other two wastes of space then i'll be happy

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Well i she bumps off those other two wastes of space then i'll be happy


I would prefer her to bump off David Platt and then herself

----------


## lizann

What a gobsh*te is Steve calling Becky a murderer does he not remember Tracey murdering Charlie it looks this has been completed forgotten about 

Les Battersby lookalike tonight as the vicar/rev/priest (what ever he is)  for Sian and Sophie's wedding

----------


## Dennis tanner

> What a gobsh*te is Steve calling Becky a murderer does he not remember Tracey murdering Charlie it looks this has been completed forgotten about


 His problem is that although he knows that Tracey is a liar, he can't see her falling down the stairs herself to cause a miscarriage

----------


## parkerman

So Chesney and Gary are lost in the woods, on foot walking around; they then manage to find a couple of bicycles but still lost they are not sure where they are going. Eventually, they see in the distance a landmark and make for that, finally arriving at Katy's side just as she is about to give birth. 

Some time later the ambulance arrives. If I was Chesney or Owen I would put in an official complaint about the length of time it took for the ambulance to arrive!

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

Ughh...I'm finding Tracey and Steve's treatment of Becky unwatchable - and don't even get me started on Deirdre going along with her evil daughter's lies  :Angry: 

I'm not looking forward to the xmas episodes, though no doubt I won't be able to resist watching.

----------


## alan45

> So Chesney and Gary are lost in the woods, on foot walking around; they then manage to find a couple of bicycles but still lost they are not sure where they are going. Eventually, they see in the distance a landmark and make for that, finally arriving at Katy's side just as she is about to give birth. 
> 
> Some time later the ambulance arrives. If I was Chesney or Owen I would put in an official complaint about the length of time it took for the ambulance to arrive!


Still, as long as they make it bfore some killer appears killing all the first-born

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Becky I really feel sorry for her I cant believe Steve or Hayley dont believe her, Tracey is some hard faced b*tch and so is Deirdre for going along with her lies

----------

Ruffed_lemur (26-12-2011)

----------


## layla

Deirdre lost the plot years ago, where Tracy is involved. She knows she is wicked, but tries to block it out.
 Not a brain between them.

----------

alan45 (24-12-2011), tammyy2j (25-12-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Deirdre lost the plot years ago, where Tracy is involved. She knows she is wicked, but tries to block it out.
>  Not a brain between them.


Please don't be totally wicked Tracy luv

----------


## xcarlyx

Coronation streets epsiode wasn't bad.
Still feel sorry for Becky.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Poor Becky I really feel sorry for her I cant believe Steve or Hayley dont believe her, Tracey is some hard faced b*tch and so is Deirdre for going along with her lies


Totally agree with you.  I do hope Becky gets revenge on Tracey!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Totally agree with you.  I do hope Becky gets revenge on Tracey!


Becky will win this one but Tracy will still be around to use her poison

----------


## LostVoodoo

After the non-wedding I must say Kevin Webster wins the award for Most Embarassing Dad Moment in the history of the world!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> After the non-wedding I must say Kevin Webster wins the award for Most Embarassing Dad Moment in the history of the world!


When was there last a normal wedding?

Answers on a postcard to.......

----------

Ruffed_lemur (02-01-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> When was there last a normal wedding?
> 
> Answers on a postcard to.......


Wish there would be some, for a change!

----------


## flappinfanny

what is happening with corrie at he mo.  i don't think they know what they are about, the comedy is so hammy, camp and ott.  believe it or not corrie could take a lesson from its southern rival in comedy.  less is more.  lets hope they sort it out soon.  its pains me to see corrie in this shape.

----------

tammyy2j (07-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> what is happening with corrie at he mo.  i don't think they know what they are about, the comedy is so hammy, camp and ott.  believe it or not corrie could take a lesson from its southern rival in comedy.  less is more.  lets hope they sort it out soon.  its pains me to see corrie in this shape.


Yep it is in a downward slump even Hollyoaks is better

----------


## parkerman

Never mind, Tracyluv, Stella and Michelle will soon ride to its rescue...er...

----------


## Dazzle

I'm still enjoying Corrie more than EE.

----------

alan45 (07-01-2012), Perdita (07-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I'm still enjoying Corrie more than EE.


So am I. It's less anoying

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

> So am I. It's less anoying


Also better acted and less depressing

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Also better acted and less depressing


There is quite a few crap actors and actresses in Corrie 

Where has baby Jack been? Hiding away in the soap creche  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> There is quite a few crap actors and actresses in Corrie 
> 
> Where has baby Jack been? Hiding away in the soap creche


 I know that and one of them is a refugee from Albert Square

----------


## ellie2

> There is quite a few crap actors and actresses in Corrie 
> 
> Where has baby Jack been? Hiding away in the soap creche


No, he is upstairs doing his homework.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> No, he is upstairs doing his homework.


Thats risky. Most people who go upstairs come down with a different head

----------


## alan45

How crap was Stellllaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhh tonight. Overacting the whole pathetic storyline while all the time flitting between her dodgy Mancunian accent and er one from Dan Sarf. The way she quizzed Peter was so pathetic it was Laughable. This is upposed to be a mother who didn't bother her ar$e about her daughter for years and now shes all high and mighty interfering in everyones lives and she's only been there 10 mins.  What a travesty giving her and her live in lover ownership of Britain's Best known pub.. Wonder ful what you get for spending Christmas in New York with the boss does for your career  ALLEGEDLY

----------


## Dennis tanner

> How crap was Stellllaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhh tonight. Overacting the whole pathetic storyline while all the time flitting between her dodgy Mancunian accent and er one from Dan Sarf. The way she quizzed Peter was so pathetic it was Laughable. This is upposed to be a mother who didn't bother her ar$e about her daughter for years and now shes all high and mighty interfering in everyones lives and she's only been there 10 mins.  What a travesty giving her and her live in lover ownership of Britain's Best known pub.. Wonder ful what you get for spending Christmas in New York with the boss does for your career  ALLEGEDLY


To be fair, she did come to the street to be near to Leanne.

----------


## alan45

> To be fair, she did come to the street to be near to Leanne.


After how many years?????????????

----------


## Katy

Its the Kirsty/Tina/Tyrone tory thats doing my head in!

----------

lizann (13-01-2012), parkerman (10-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Its the Kirsty/Tina/Tyrone tory thats doing my head in!


Agreed. It could possibly be the worst most boring non-story ever to appear in the 52 year history of Coronation Street!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> After how many years?????????????


She did explain about this a few months ago.

In any case she had to wait till the scumbag that is her father was no longer about

----------


## lizann

Carla was quite jealous of Sally last night I thought

----------


## ellie2

I wanted to smack Tracy's silly face tonight.

----------

lizann (13-01-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Also better acted and less depressing


i always think when posters say the same ole chestnut about ee being depressing, more often than not are not regular viewers of the southern soap!  they are more likely to be what i would call a "dipper"

----------


## flappinfanny

> Also better acted


imo both corrie and ee have their strong and weaker members.  i do not need to do a list, we all know who they are!  i think they are pretty even stevens.  emmy seems to have the balance right with a very strong ensemble.

----------


## alan45

> i always think when posters say the same ole chestnut about ee being depressing, more often than not are not regular viewers of the southern soap!  they are more likely to be what i would call a "dipper"


Just because you think it's an "ole" chestnut does not mean it isn't true. IMHO it's universally accepted that Deadenders is the most depressing of the three major soaps.

----------


## flappinfanny

yeap its only my view and whos to say im right?  i enjoy the three main soaps and watch them often, although it can be a bit tricky with them being on so much, particularly the  northern soaps.  i personally don't find ee depressing.  i think ee main problem is when its good its simply the best, but its not consistant and this can let it down from time to time.  corrie has not been on top of its game for a while, which is a shame because i do miss the brilliant lighter side of the street.  i do miss blanche.    ee recently has had some excellent lighter touches,love tameka empson who plays kim, in one ep when she was gettin ready to go on the pull with kat and she asked patrick and denise what dress to choose from the yellow or blue:
"moira stuart on a sunny day or kate middelton , moira or queen kate." delivered brillantly and so funny. love the family unit of patrick, denise and kim.  also the pairing of dot, rose and cora, walfords answer to the golden girls. bk certainly got the casting right when he got the amazing talented ann mitchell to play cora cross.  most recently when pat had died and dot came round to see if there was anything she could do.   the scene with dot saying she was going to give frank a little rub was so funny, as was tiffany when she turned to michael after morgan wanted a hugg and said 'is that the best you can do, you need help.'  michaels face was a picture.  the comedy is subtle in ee and has a lot to do with the poaching of former corrie script writer daran little who now writes for its southern rival.  i think corrie does miss daran.  a brilliant writer.

----------


## flappinfanny

p.s forgot to mention the brilliant gillian wright.  a class act.  ill shut up now, i know i go on a bit.  it is a corrie  forum afterall.   :Nono:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I wanted to smack Tracy's silly face tonight.


 Every time I see her actually




> i always think when posters say the same ole chestnut about ee being depressing, more often than not are not regular viewers of the southern soap!  they are more likely to be what i would call a "dipper"


 I watch EE all the time and I know it's true. It's depressing or in your face attempts at humour




> Just because you think it's an "ole" chestnut does not mean it isn't true. IMHO it's universally accepted that Deadenders is the most depressing of the three major soaps.


 Tis true




> yeap its only my view and whos to say im right?  i enjoy the three main soaps and watch them often, although it can be a bit tricky with them being on so much, particularly the  northern soaps.  i personally don't find ee depressing.  i think ee main problem is when its good its simply the best, but its not consistant and this can let it down from time to time.  corrie has not been on top of its game for a while, which is a shame because i do miss the brilliant lighter side of the street.  i do miss blanche.    ee recently has had some excellent lighter touches,love tameka empson who plays kim, in one ep when she was gettin ready to go on the pull with kat and she asked patrick and denise what dress to choose from the yellow or blue:
> "moira stuart on a sunny day or kate middelton , moira or queen kate." delivered brillantly and so funny. love the family unit of patrick, denise and kim.  also the pairing of dot, rose and cora, walfords answer to the golden girls. bk certainly got the casting right when he got the amazing talented ann mitchell to play cora cross.  most recently when pat had died and dot came round to see if there was anything she could do.   the scene with dot saying she was going to give frank a little rub was so funny, as was tiffany when she turned to michael after morgan wanted a hugg and said 'is that the best you can do, you need help.'  michaels face was a picture.  the comedy is subtle in ee and has a lot to do with the poaching of former corrie script writer daran little who now writes for its southern rival.  i think corrie does miss daran.  a brilliant writer.


 That Kim is far too OTT and I have never seen gentle subtle humour in EE

----------

alan45 (13-01-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

as i said its only my view, again we will have to beg to differ.

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Tina want Tyrone for herself?

----------


## parkerman

> Does Tina want Tyrone for herself?


No.

----------


## tammyy2j

> No.


I think in the future we will see them hook up

----------


## Siobhan

[QUOTE=Dennis tanner;764976
 I watch EE all the time and I know it's true. It's depressing or in your face attempts at humour

 [/QUOTE]

well they do say misery loves company

----------


## tammyy2j

> I watch EE all the time and I know it's true. It's depressing or in your face attempts at humour


And you still watch all the tine

----------


## Dennis tanner

> as i said its only my view, again we will have to beg to differ.


 There is no need for either of us to beg :Smile: 




> well they do say misery loves company


 Is that why you watch it? :Big Grin: 




> And you still watch all the tine


I have watched EE for many years and try not to miss an episode. Occasionally there are some very good episodes and if you don't watch them all you might miss the good ones. Although EE is not my favourite soap it does offer something different.

My last words about EE in this Corrie thread

----------

alan45 (13-01-2012), tammyy2j (13-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Stella throwing Tracey a hen do?

----------


## Dennis tanner

Yes. There are pictures on the ITV Corrie site

----------


## lizann

> I wanted to smack Tracy's silly face tonight.


I always want to smack her face

----------

alan45 (13-01-2012), tammyy2j (15-01-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Why is Stella throwing Tracey a hen do?


currying favour with the boss until he sells her the Rovers.....

----------

alan45 (13-01-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

I *can't* believe Tyrone is so gullible as to fall for Kirsty's lies again.  :Thumbsdown: 

Sylvia's indignation at having to pay for her phone calls to America was hilarious.  I can't wait to meet Milton.

----------

alan45 (14-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I *can't* believe Tyrone is so gullible as to fall for Kirsty's lies again. 
> 
> Sylvia's indignation at having to pay for her phone calls to America was hilarious.  I can't wait to meet Milton.


He's a bit of an hustler I have heard

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2012)

----------


## Katy

I didnt understand that either unless she is tryjng to keep tracy and steve sweet in ordrr to get more time for getting thr pub.

----------


## lizann

Loving Sylvia more and more hard to believe she is Roy's mammy

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Am I the only one who thinks Frank doesn't seem to be particularly bothered that his dad has died? It seems like such a weird plot point to have thrown in...

----------

lizann (17-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Am I the only one who thinks Frank doesn't seem to be particularly bothered that his dad has died? It seems like such a weird plot point to have thrown in...


I hadn't noticed but I reckon you are right

----------


## alan45

> Am I the only one who thinks Frank doesn't seem to be particularly bothered that his dad has died? It seems like such a weird plot point to have thrown in...





> I hadn't noticed but I reckon you are right


Yes it seems pretty pointless at the minute

----------


## parkerman

> Am I the only one who thinks Frank doesn't seem to be particularly bothered that his dad has died? It seems like such a weird plot point to have thrown in...


Well he's got Sally hasn't he...?

Seriously I thought the same thing. He doesn't seem very bothered at all.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Tyrone has forgiven Kevin and all friends again

----------


## Perdita

> So Tyrone has forgiven Kevin and all friends again


Always happens like this  in soapland

----------


## Dennis tanner

> So Tyrone has forgiven Kevin and all friends again


Sounds reasonable. Tyronne was always a nice chap at heart

----------


## lizann

Kylie and David are becoming a good couple and Kylie is coming into her own and could take off and a great character when Becky leaves if that makes sense 

Frank shows no saddness for his dad's death

----------

Ruffed_lemur (18-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Kylie and David are becoming a good couple and Kylie is coming into her own and could take off and a great character when Becky leaves if that makes sense


 Shame about that because the scriptwriters probably can't wait to ruin their relationship

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Kylie and David are becoming a good couple and Kylie is coming into her own and could take off and a great character when Becky leaves if that makes sense


 My problem with this couple is that I will always totally loath David Platt

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Kylie and David are becoming a good couple and Kylie is coming into her own and could take off and a great character when Becky leaves if that makes sense


I agree.  I'm liking them as a couple.

----------


## tammyy2j

> My problem with this couple is that I will always totally loath David Platt


He is best out of the Platts and Tilseys

----------


## Katy

i Love Kylie! i really hope they use her well when Becky goes! It took till mondays episode to work out the danny was Jeremy Sheffield! I knew he looked familier

----------


## Dennis tanner

> He is best out of the Platts and Tilseys


If he wasn't a nasty piece of work who still looks about 12 I would agree

----------


## tammyy2j

> If he wasn't a nasty piece of work who still looks about 12 I would agree


The current Nick looks as old as his mother

----------


## lizann

So Sally believes Becky pushed Tracey down the stairs and killed her babies but not that Frank is a rapist

----------


## alan45

> So Sally believes Becky pushed Tracey down the stairs and killed her babies but not that Frank is a rapist


 Love is blind

----------


## Dennis tanner

> So Sally believes Becky pushed Tracey down the stairs and killed her babies but not that Frank is a rapist


It doesn't suit her to believe that he is a rapist

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Deirdre work at the surgery?

----------


## Perdita

> Does Deirdre work at the surgery?


Yes

----------


## sarah c

> Does Deirdre work at the surgery?


yes she took over after Gail got the sack for looking at patients notes (Natasha, Nicks g/friend)?

hence how Gail will now be able to talk Becky through the log in process

----------


## tammyy2j

> yes she took over after Gail got the sack for looking at patients notes (Natasha, Nicks g/friend)?
> 
> hence how Gail will now be able to talk Becky through the log in process


I knew Gail got the sack but didnt realise Deirdre worked there I still thought she was with the council

----------


## Perdita

> I knew Gail got the sack but didnt realise Deirdre worked there I still thought she was with the council


She was made redundant from the council a couple of years ago

----------


## tammyy2j

> She was made redundant from the council a couple of years ago


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## sarah c

> 


then she (Drearie) worked with peter in the bookies, until she let Lewis scam her, and she snogged him behind the counter...

----------


## tammyy2j

> then she (Drearie) worked with peter in the bookies, until she let Lewis scam her, and she snogged him behind the counter...


Oh yes I remember that

I'm looking forward to Becky outing Tracey and Deirdre, I love Becky's relationship with Royston and Hayls they have become her surrogate parents

----------


## sarah c

> Oh yes I remember that
> 
> I'm looking forward to Becky outing Tracey and Deirdre, I love Becky's relationship with Royston and Hayls they have become her surrogate parents


I love the way Becky and Roy are so different, yet get on so well. Roy's face when she insists on hugging him is a picture

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Oh yes I remember that
> 
> I'm looking forward to Becky outing Tracey and Deirdre, I love Becky's relationship with Royston and Hayls they have become her surrogate parents





> I love the way Becky and Roy are so different, yet get on so well. Roy's face when she insists on hugging him is a picture


I have always loved their relationship and I will certainly miss it.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Becky is like the wayward teenage daughter Roy and Hayley never had, only she appreciates them more, it's brilliant.

----------

alan45 (20-01-2012), Dennis tanner (20-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Becky is like the wayward teenage daughter Roy and Hayley never had, only she appreciates them more, it's brilliant.


I like your description

----------


## lizann

Kylie's fake sickie and recovery was funny 

Gail did the right thing helping Becky

----------


## Perdita

Yes, Kylie was very funny and thank you, Gail !!!
Can't wait for Monday's episode to see the smug look wiped off Tracyluv's face   :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

Kylie was brilliant! when she falls to the floor and she looks up at Becky and tells her to go! 

Its weird as even though you know that its wrong to want Becky to get the records you really want her to suceed. I love her relationship with Roy and Hayley as well. I read that Julie Hesmondhalgh really cried during her final scenes as she will miss working with her so much. It reminds me of how Fiz was with them a few years ago. 

My favourite quote was definitley at the end when Becky says to Kyle, "im off to go get a cider stain out of me glad rags" or something along those lines.

----------

alan45 (21-01-2012), Dennis tanner (21-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Yes, Kylie was very funny and thank you, Gail !!!
> Can't wait for Monday's episode to see the smug look wiped off Tracyluv's face


You an 10,000,000 others

----------

Perdita (21-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Kylie was brilliant! when she falls to the floor and she looks up at Becky and tells her to go! 
> 
> Its weird as even though you know that its wrong to want Becky to get the records you really want her to suceed. I love her relationship with Roy and Hayley as well. I read that Julie Hesmondhalgh really cried during her final scenes as she will miss working with her so much. It reminds me of how Fiz was with them a few years ago. 
> 
> My favourite quote was definitley at the end when Becky says to Kyle, "im off to go get a cider stain out of me glad rags" or something along those lines.


 What a nice post !!!

----------

alan45 (21-01-2012), Katy (22-01-2012)

----------


## lizann

So Tracey is the new Mrs Steve McDonald

----------


## sarah c

> So Tracey is the new Mrs Steve McDonald


come on Becky!!!! make it painful and public!!

----------


## lizann

Steve should have drove over Tracey

----------


## alan45

What a superb couple of episodes of Corrie tonight. Katherine Kelly was brilliant tonight and her acting just showed how pitiful an actress Kate  Plank actually is. Tonight she reminded me of a famous personality with her tombstone like teeth, Arkle with lipstick. 

Not only was the acting great but the script was wonderful, witty and well written. There is now no point in Traceyluv.  Time she got the sack.

----------

Katy (23-01-2012), parkerman (24-01-2012), Perdita (23-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street aired Becky McDonald's final scenes tonight (Monday) as her revenge scheme played out with a shock twist.

As widely reported in the build-up to the dramatic episodes, Becky gatecrashed her arch-rival Tracy Barlow's wedding to Steve - armed with proof that the schemer had been telling wicked lies about her miscarriage.

However, in a surprising turn of events which had been kept under wraps by show bosses, Becky let the ceremony go ahead - deciding that Steve (Simon Gregson) and Tracy (Kate Ford) deserved each other after the way they had treated her.



It was only after Steve and Tracy tied the knot that Becky exacted her revenge, exposing the truth during the pair's wedding reception at The Rovers.

Handing an envelope to Steve, Becky told her ex-husband: "These are Tracy's medical records, showing that when she fell down my stairs - and that's fell, folks, not pushed - there were no babies.

"Now whatever she's been through, and trust me I would not wish that on my worst enemy, it was nothing to do with me. Your shiny new wife's a filthy liar."

Exposing Deirdre's part in covering up Tracy's deception, Becky then told Ken: "She knew - isn't that right, Dreary? Filthy liars - they run in the family."


Having cleared her name, Becky decided that it was time to leave Weatherfield and start a new life in Barbados with Danny Stratton (Jeremy Sheffield) and his young son.

Although Steve rushed to the airport and begged Becky for another chance, she rejected his pleas and stuck with Danny - before flying off into the sunset.

Katherine Kelly, who played the role of Becky, announced her decision to leave Coronation Street last April and filmed her final scenes in December.

The 32-year-old is now working on a new production of Oliver Goldsmith play She Stoops to Conquer at the National Theatre in London.

Coronation Street continues on Thursday at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## lizann

> What a superb couple of episodes of Corrie tonight. Katherine Kelly was brilliant tonight and her acting just showed how pitiful an actress Kate  Plank actually is. Tonight she reminded me of a famous personality with her tombstone like teeth, Arkle with lipstick. 
> 
> Not only was the acting great but the script was wonderful, witty and well written. There is now no point in Traceyluv.  Time she got the sack.


Katherine was great but tbh I expected better from the episode, Kate's acting was brutal loved Becky calling Dreary and getting her happy ever after ending

----------


## Katy

Katherine kelly will certainly be missed. I even shed a little tear when she was saying by to roy and hayley! There were some brilliant lines this evening. Especially when becky was talking to K
en about Dreary!! Also norris face when he realised that he had missed the action! What is he like

----------

alan45 (23-01-2012), Glen1 (24-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Katherine was great but tbh I expected better from the episode, Kate's acting was brutal loved Becky calling Dreary and getting her happy ever after ending


Personally  i thought it was even better than I thought it was going to be.

----------

Glen1 (24-01-2012)

----------


## Katy

I really enjoyed it. It was played out really well. The writers got it spot on imo

----------

alan45 (23-01-2012)

----------


## LizzyBizzy

I thought it was a brilliant episode, had tears in my eyes at times. Some blatant product placement for Virgin Atlantic though ;)

----------

alan45 (23-01-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

i'm not usually a big fan of corrie, out of the big 3 i enjoy it the least, i prefer its superior northern sister in the dales.  however tonights eps were very well written and acted very well, particuarly by katherine.  loved the scene with roy and hayley.  the only downside was kate ford.  ive never really rated kate (she dosent come close to charlie brookes)  kate can do bitchy but cannot do emotional.  loved gails face tonight, made me smile. so 9/10 tonight for corrie.  thoroughly enjoyed it. it may have given itself a few brownie points for weds nta's.

----------


## Dennis tanner

Becky gave Steve a last chance to believe her. If he shown the slightest hint of softening I believe she would have given him the evidence. As he totally rejected her again she decided to lumber him with Tracy.

----------


## parkerman

> I really enjoyed it. It was played out really well. The writers got it spot on imo


I agree.   :Cheer: 

Although we knew basically what was going to happen the writers still managed to keep us on tenterhooks. Will she? Won't she? The suspense was killing!

And, after the speculation that she might not go to Barbados after all but just clear off on her own, the ending was a fitting tribute to Katherine giving Becky such a happy ending. Let's hope it's not completely ruined in a few years when the scriptwriters decide to break up her relationship off air

----------


## tammyy2j

As echoed in previous posts Kate Ford was completely out acted by everyone even little Amy and Simon 

Katherine Kelly as Becky was awesome completely flawless from her emotions, expressions and delivery, I felt teary eyed at her goodbyes with Kylie and the Croppers 

Becky really will go down in history as one of the best characters ever in Corrie imo and I do hope she returns in the future, I loved her last light when she realised the drinks in first class was free about plonking the bottle down 

Steve looked so pale when he got to the airport must be the realisation that he is married to Tracey set in 

I think if Steve and Tracey hadnt said anything at the reception to Becky she would have just left quietly without giving Steve the medical records

----------

alan45 (24-01-2012), Glen1 (24-01-2012)

----------


## katieb

I can't stand Tracy Barlow as a Character and I think Kate Ford is pathetic. 

But what a quality, quality episode. Everything that Corrie does best, right down to Gail and David deciding they should "stay away from the Rovers" before sniggering to each other and going in.

And I'm so happy she left with the delectable Jeremy Sheffield...swoon!!!

GO BECKY!!!!!

----------

alan45 (24-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> As echoed in previous posts Kate Ford was completely out acted by everyone even little Amy and Simon 
> 
> Katherine Kelly as Becky was awesome completely flawless from her emotions, expressions and delivery, I felt teary eyed at her goodbyes with Kylie and the Croppers 
> 
> Becky really will go down in history as one of the best characters ever in Corrie imo and I do hope she returns in the future, I loved her last light when she realised the drinks in first class was free about plonking the bottle down 
> 
> Steve looked so pale when he got to the airport must be the realisation that he is married to Tracey set in 
> 
> I think if Steve and Tracey hadnt said anything at the reception to Becky she would have just left quietly without giving Steve the medical records


She was always going to do the reveal but not so public as it turned out

----------


## Chloe O'brien

When she didn't stand up in church to stop the service I thought she was just going to walk away broken hearted, because she was devasted that Steve didn't believe her about Tracy's lies it was written all over her face, but I'm glad she saved it for the pub,shame Norris and Mary missed the fun though they will be gutted.  The scene on the street with Becky, Roy and Hayley was beautifully done. Credit to all three actors Tracy let the episode down with her poor acting.

----------

alan45 (25-01-2012), Katy (26-01-2012), Perdita (25-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I can't stand Tracy Barlow as a Character and I think Kate Ford is pathetic.


Even in the tribute programme Ms Ford still kept whittering on about Tracy Barlow

----------

alan45 (25-01-2012)

----------


## Katy

I enjoyed the farewell becky programme to. ill really miss jer relationship with roy. Id completley forgot Boit when she was with Jason.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I enjoyed the farewell becky programme to. ill really miss jer relationship with roy. Id completley forgot Boit when she was with Jason.


Yes. Good programme apart from Kate Ford

----------


## Katy

Yep exactly DT! i liked when Paula Lane was saying if you have had to do a scene fighting with Katherine you would be knackered at the end of the day! or when she said she was swinging round that sledgehammer and she said it was really heavy!

----------


## lizann

I expected a better bigger backlash against Tracey tonight maybe a smack to her from Hayley or Kylie

----------


## flappinfanny

watching tonights cs i found the scenes with norris and that flippin keyboard a tad tedious.  i know corrie has always been larger than life and the campest out of the big 3, but i'm finding the comedy in it a bit ott.  less is more.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I expected a better bigger backlash against Tracey tonight maybe a smack to her from Hayley or Kylie


I guess that they're happy with Becky's revenge.  Don't think Hayley slaps people does she?  Can't remember her hitting anyone.

----------


## parkerman

> I guess that they're happy with Becky's revenge.  Don't think Hayley slaps people does she?  Can't remember her hitting anyone.


It would be completely out of character for Hayley to hit anyone. I'm not sure what lizann was expecting but I think the backlash was big enough last night especially from Steve and Ken.

----------


## Katy

"you get attached to a bunion but you dont miss it when its gone!" Oh Sylvia!!! What a character!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> "you get attached to a bunion but you dont miss it when its gone!" Oh Sylvia!!! What a character!


I know I loved that comment from Sylvia.  She was trying to convince Kylie that she's glad to see the back of Becky but she wasn't fooling anyone.

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant wait for Ken to kick out Dreary and Tracey

Anyone else feed up of Carla and Peter already?

----------


## Glen1

> I cant wait for Ken to kick out Dreary and Tracey
> 
> Anyone else feed up of Carla and Peter already?


Absolutely brassed off with Dreary,Tracey,Carla ,Peter,Mother Teresa (aka Stellurgh) and her divvy daughter and partner.

----------


## Dennis tanner

It must be comforting to Steve to know that he has the lovely Beth waiting in the wings

----------


## flappinfanny

> It must be comforting to Steve to know that he has the lovely Beth waiting in the wings


the lookey boy.

----------


## Perdita

> It must be comforting to Steve to know that he has the lovely Beth waiting in the wings


 :Lol:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I cant wait for Ken to kick out Dreary and Tracey
> 
> Anyone else feed up of Carla and Peter already?


No, just Dreary and Traceyluv.

----------


## ellie2

QUOTE=tammyy2j;766249]
Anyone else feed up of Carla and Peter already?[/QUOTE]

Yes I'm fed up to the back teeth with that tedious storyline. :Wal2l: [

----------


## tammyy2j

Stella and Michelle giving their two cents worth tonight

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah I'm fed up with Carla.  I like Peter but I see no chemistry between him and Carla, but if the writers want veiwers who are we to argue. Is is just me or do you feel that William Roach resents Katie Ford coming back. In tonight's episode he was having a real go at Tracy and her lies that she told about Becky. Granted everything he said about Tracy's antics were right but at one point I was expecting him to yell out if she hadn't returned Becky would still be on the street.

----------


## flappinfanny

the triangle of carla, peter and leanne is great and the acting of chris, ali and jane is superb.  quality.  ali king  is the best thing in corrie.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

When Alison King came into Corrie her character was strong and it worked well when she was married to Michelle's brother, but once he died the writers have just used her as a bit of a tart to break up relationships.  Now that is all she is used for even the story with Frank she was happy for Maria to sleep with Frank for business and did herself and if Frank hadn't raped her she would still be sleeping with guys for business deals for the factory.  There is only so long that they can go with a story or character before it gets boring and this is what is happening with Carla.  If it continues I can see Alison saying bye bye to the street or she is given the boot, because I think the writers are struggling to think what do to with Carla.

----------


## Perdita

I don't understand why Carla and Peter's affair can save Frank in the rape trial, surely Carla is allowed to have another partner??? The evidence Frank has gathered is way after the rape occurred.

----------

parkerman (28-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> I don't understand why Carla and Peter's affair can save Frank in the rape trial, surely Carla is allowed to have another partner??? The evidence Frank has gathered is way after the rape occurred.


That's exactly what i thought. But I think he is going to try and prove that Carla was having the affair with Peter when the "alleged" rape took place and she was just accusing him as a way of getting out of their relationship...or something like that.

----------


## alan45

> I don't understand why Carla and Peter's affair can save Frank in the rape trial, surely Carla is allowed to have another partner??? The evidence Frank has gathered is way after the rape occurred.


The prosecution will use it to destroy Carla's character. It's a common tactic it rape trials making it appear that she will jump into bed with any man. The fact that Peter is married makes it worse. Frank will say that the sex was consensual. This is one of the main reasons so few rapes lead to a successful prosecution. Wrong I know but unfortunately true.

----------

Perdita (28-01-2012), sarah c (31-01-2012), Siobhan (31-01-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

ali king deserves a bafta for her performance.

----------


## lizann

> I guess that they're happy with Becky's revenge.  Don't think Hayley slaps people does she?  Can't remember her hitting anyone.


Hayley even doubted Becky's innocent she should be mad as hell at Tracey ok maybe not hit but at least give her a verbal tongue lashing and Kylie would be feisty enough to hit Tracey I guess I just wanna see Tracey get a smack I could do it if I was allowed  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Paul and Eileen are another couple with no chemistry in a boring storyline 

Peter and Carla's affair coming out at the trial of course will help Frank as it shows Carla as kinda promiscuous sleeps with married men etc and she did jump in bed not too long after being raped with Peter not that should get Frank off though

----------


## Dennis tanner

> ali king deserves a bafta for her performance.


She wasn't even the best actress in Corrie

----------

alan45 (30-01-2012)

----------


## lizann

> She wasn't even the best actress in Corrie


That is Becky and Leanne  -  Carla is awful as she does is pout and quiver her huge lips

----------

alan45 (30-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

> She wasn't even the best actress in Corrie


She's only just slightly better than Kate Plank and Stelllllllaaaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh. Almost as poor as Kim ''the pop singer allegedly '' Marsh

----------


## parkerman

> She's only just slightly better than Kate Plank and Stelllllllaaaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh. Almost as poor as Kim ''the pop singer allegedly '' Marsh


Mind you she does have other attractions...:http://wallpaperme.com/2391-2/Alison-King-2.JPG

----------


## tammyy2j

Steve seems to be softening towards Tracey it wont be long till he is back in bed with her again his brains are defo in his pants 

The trial was quite boring I thought

----------


## parkerman

> Steve seems to be softening towards Tracey


How do you work that out?

----------

alan45 (31-01-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> The trial was quite boring I thought


I found the trial tense, though I'm pretty sure I know the outcome.

I thoroughly enjoyed last night's episodes - all the threads were cleverly written and well-acted.

Milton and Sylvia are a great comedy duo, although he's probably got a dark secret  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (31-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Steve seems to be softening towards Tracey it wont be long till he is back in bed with her again his brains are defo in his pants 
> 
> The trial was quite boring I thought


Watch this space if you think Steve is softening to Traceyluv.  If you havent already read the spoilers then you are in for a surprise when Owen arrives at No.13 




> I found the trial tense, though I'm pretty sure I know the outcome.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed last night's episodes - all the threads were cleverly written and well-acted.
> 
> Milton and Sylvia are a great comedy duo, although he's probably got a dark secret


I agree. I thought it was brilliant. Its seems quite obvious what the verdict will be. I still cannot see how Maria reckons Frank attempted to rape her. Indecent assault at most.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I know what Owen is doing to the house but Steve will be back with her again I think

Stella really wants justice for Carla but will she feel the same now the affair is out

----------


## alan45

What makes you think Steve will get back with Traceyluv.

Stellarrrrrrrgggghhhhh thinks she is Mother Teresa and the shoulder for everyone to cry on. She has only arrived and she thinks she is the street's agony aunt.

----------


## tammyy2j

> What makes you think Steve will get back with Traceyluv.
> 
> Stellarrrrrrrgggghhhhh thinks she is Mother Teresa and the shoulder for everyone to cry on. She has only arrived and she thinks she is the street's agony aunt.


Steve will always be her b*tch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> Milton and Sylvia are a great comedy duo, although he's probably got a dark secret


Yes, the only one of the Magnificent Seven still alive.... :Ninja:

----------

alan45 (31-01-2012), Dazzle (31-01-2012), sarah c (31-01-2012), tammyy2j (31-01-2012)

----------


## Katy

i thought that about stellurgh as well! Why does everyone seem to go to her for a chat in the backroom of the rovers now, sunita deirdre and im sure there was someone else as well!

oh and another thing, its a rape trial, surely they would have been designated separate entrances and not able to have a chat on the steps of the court!

----------


## sarah c

> i thought that about stellurgh as well! Why does everyone seem to go to her for a chat in the backroom of the rovers now, sunita deirdre and im sure there was someone else as well!!



I take this to be the script writers trying to make us like Stella more? you know, make her the agony aunt and everyones friend and champion and we will take her to our hearts.....





> oh and another thing, its a rape trial, surely they would have been designated separate entrances and not able to have a chat on the steps of the court!


I think you are right, even though Frank is on bail, there should have been a mechanism for getting the witnesses to arrive separately, and stay separate?

----------

Katy (01-02-2012)

----------


## lizann

Maria should never have took the stand she made Carla's case worse as did Peter

----------

Perdita (31-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Maria should never have took the stand she made Carla's case worse as did Peter


That's what defence lawyers are for. Of course, in the end Peter's evidence was turned on him by Frank somehow knowing that when his mother passed Leanne the envelope she would stand up in court and shout out from the gallery...hmmm...

As for Maria's evidence I think it was helpful to Carla. Of course the defence is going to try and put her down and make it sound as though it was her fault but the jury has to consider whether it can be just coincidence that this has happened twice with Frank and that both times it was the woman's fault. If the prosecution lawyer is any good he will draw attention to this in his summing up. No, I think Maria's evidence is actually helpful.

----------


## Katy

I have to say Franks Barrister was pretty ruthless!! I think her speeches were pretty accurate. I think it was helpful for Carla as well as with any evidence its the defences job to turn it on its head.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> That's what defence lawyers are for. Of course, in the end Peter's evidence was turned on him by Frank somehow knowing that when his mother passed Leanne the envelope she would stand up in court and shout out from the gallery...hmmm...


 Leanne could have just walked out with them  If I was the prosecution, I would be going to see Mrs Barlow and asking her why she suddenly shouted. If shetells how she got the photo, it would not go down well for Frank.


> As for Maria's evidence I think it was helpful to Carla. Of course the defence is going to try and put her down and make it sound as though it was her fault but the jury has to consider whether it can be just coincidence that this has happened twice with Frank and that both times it was the woman's fault. If the prosecution lawyer is any good he will draw attention to this in his summing up. No, I think Maria's evidence is actually helpful.


 It shows Carla to be rather calous and prepared to do anything to get her way

----------


## parkerman

> Leanne could have just walked out with them  If I was the prosecution, I would be going to see Mrs Barlow and asking her why she suddenly shouted. If shetells how she got the photo, it would not go down well for Frank.


Yes, that's exactly the point I was making. How did Frank know what her reaction would be? She could have just walked out without the histrionics, then what would have happened?




> It shows Carla to be rather calous and prepared to do anything to get her way


It's up to the prosecution to use it to show how ruthless Frank is as well in getting his own way.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (01-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> It's up to the prosecution to use it to show how ruthless Frank is as well in getting his own way.


The evidence appears to be  that he wasn't particularly ruthless. She ran out and he didn't stop her or run after her

----------


## parkerman

> The evidence appears to be  that he wasn't particularly ruthless. She ran out and he didn't stop her or run after her


I'm glad you're not my barrister.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I'm glad you're not my barrister.


I only prosecute

----------


## lizann

Leanne: "well you didnt lie about seeing a dog"   :Rotfl: 

Great acting from Jane as Leanne tonight as usual

Poor little Simon I wanted to hug him

----------


## Cat22

Did Leanne call Stella "Mum" for the first time or have I missed that in a previous episode?

----------


## flappinfanny

all in all a very good ep of cs.  jane and chris were excellent.  janes perfromance was outstanding.  most people won't agree but for me the only down side was curly simon.  ott.  not really a fan.  to be fair on this occasion not really his fault, poor writing,  sadly the end spoilt a very good ep.

----------


## flappinfanny

watching thurs excellent ep of coronation st i noticed the gulf between the good and the bad.  on one side you have the creme da la creme, the superb  carla, leanne and chris.  and on the other side you have brian, fiz, dev, tracey, simon and sean.  The latest character of brian is truly awful, a updated version of reg holdsworth who i could not bare.  when corrie gets its comedy right it is simply the best, but when it goes ott with the likes of brian and julie it is laughable.  remember the et ep.  awful.  i think corrie needs the excellent daran little back.  hes done wonders in that other southern soap.  and we have sean returning soon, could he not stay in the jungle along with wallace and gromit   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis tanner

A very good episode especially Leanne and Peter

----------


## Katy

I thought it was a a great episode. Jane Danson breaks my heart when shes upset! shes a great actress. 

I thought that, i can remember another time when Leanne has called Stella mum. Unless ive missed it as well.

----------


## parkerman

Watching Jane Danson last night I thought supposing this part was being played by Kate Ford.......

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did Leanne call Stella "Mum" for the first time or have I missed that in a previous episode?


I think that was the first time and also has Simon been calling Leanne mum for a while? It was heartbreaking seeing the little fella Alex Bain is a great little actor

As usual Jane and Chris were excellent

----------


## Katy

hes brilliant is he Alex Bain! I love his accent especially when he says No and Go!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

So much for Peter putting Simon first I hope Leanne comes back soon and goes for custody

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Watching Jane Danson last night I thought supposing this part was being played by Kate Ford.......


They can't give her anything too diifficult

----------


## alan45

> Watching Jane Danson last night I thought supposing this part was being played by Kate Ford.......


and then you woke up from you nightmare and discovered the part was being played by a real actress and not a toothy plank

----------

Dennis tanner (04-02-2012), parkerman (04-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> So much for Peter putting Simon first I hope Leanne comes back soon and goes for custody





Try not to cry

----------

Siobhan (04-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> and then you woke up from you nightmare and discovered the part was being played by a real actress and not a toothy plank


Toothy plank.......I have never read a better description

----------


## alan45

> Toothy plank.......I have never read a better description



When she does that dopey grin of hers she reminds me of something

----------


## flappinfanny

i didn't cry!!!!!  peter and carla are meant to be, they are soul mates, unlike leanne.  curly simon will get over it.   he can always stop with grandad and dreary.  or better still stop with leanne and our toyah in london.

----------


## parkerman

> When she does that dopey grin of hers she reminds me of something


I can't help feeling that's a bit of an insult....to the horse.

----------

alan45 (05-02-2012)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Once again little Simon upstages and out acts Carla and Tracy.  He is going to turn into the kid from Hell because of what Carla and Peter have done to Leanne, and the viewers will be cheering him on.  Did anyone else chuckle at Milton's name for Roy's new business "Beef Encounter" Pure genius it was brilliant.

----------


## Katy

Ergh michelle collins seriously get of my screen!!

----------


## alan45

> Ergh michelle collins seriously get of my screen!!


She is required back Dahn Sarf to cover the absence of the bright *Orange* Jessie

----------


## flappinfanny

> Once again little Simon upstages and out acts Carla and Tracy.  He is going to turn into the kid from Hell because of what Carla and Peter have done to Leanne, and the viewers will be cheering him on.  Did anyone else chuckle at Milton's name for Roy's new business "Beef Encounter" Pure genius it was brilliant.


curly simon may have out acted tracey luv but not carla.  come on ali king is the best thing in corrie by a mile.  shes heads and shoulders above most, with only jane danson matching her brilliance.

----------


## alan45

> curly simon may have out acted tracey luv but not carla.  come on ali king is the best thing in corrie by a mile.  shes heads and shoulders above most, with only jane danson matching her brilliance.


She's not that good an actor. There are far better actors on Corrie than her. You are right though she certainly is shoulders above everyone else albeit that they are padded ones

----------


## flappinfanny

> She's not that good an actor. There are far better actors on Corrie than her. You are right though she certainly is shoulders above everyone else albeit that they are padded ones


i had to read what you posted half a dozen times for it to sink in.  i had to go and lie down for a bit, i was taken aback by what you said.  i've ad a cup of tea and a hob nob, so i'm ok now.   ali king is not that good an actor?  its like saying alex fergusson is not that good a manager and man u are not that good a football team.  ali king is not that good an actor, ali king is not that good an actor.  i ave to keep saying it, because i cannot believe youve posted this.  utter disbelief.  i may need thearpy, either that or a bag of chips.

----------


## Perdita

> i had to read what you posted half a dozen times for it to sink in.  i had to go and lie down for a bit, i was taken aback by what you said.  i've ad a cup of tea and a hob nob, so i'm ok now.   ali king is not that good an actor?  its like saying alex fergusson is not that good a manager and man u are not that good a football team.  ali king is not that good an actor, ali king is not that good an actor.  i ave to keep saying it, because i cannot believe youve posted this.  utter disbelief.  i may need thearpy, either that or a bag of chips.


Bag of chips should do it, flappinfanny, we all have our favourites but I like to think that none of us need therapy because we disagree about the acting ability of soap characters  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> i didn't cry!!!!!  peter and carla are meant to be, they are soul mates, unlike leanne.  curly simon will get over it.   he can always stop with grandad and dreary.  or better still stop with leanne and our toyah in london.


I'm sorry but I dont see any chemistry between Carla and Peter they share a love of alcohol that is all 

Simon would be better with Leanne 

I love to see Leanne back with Toyah

----------

alan45 (05-02-2012)

----------


## xcarlyx

I could have cried when Simon ran after the car.

----------


## alan45

> i had to read what you posted half a dozen times for it to sink in.  i had to go and lie down for a bit, i was taken aback by what you said.  i've ad a cup of tea and a hob nob, so i'm ok now.   ali king is not that good an actor?  its like saying alex fergusson is not that good a manager and man u are not that good a football team.  ali king is not that good an actor, ali king is not that good an actor.  i ave to keep saying it, because i cannot believe youve posted this.  utter disbelief.  i may need thearpy, either that or a bag of chips.


 Just as I cannot believe you think she is one of the best actors on Corrie. However I did not feel the need to go and lie down. She is an average actor at best.her portrayal of a rape victim was just ok. Nothing more nothing less. There a a lot better than her on corrie and yes a few that are worse. She's nothing special whatsoever..

----------


## flappinfanny

> Bag of chips should do it, flappinfanny, we all have our favourites but I like to think that none of us need therapy because we disagree about the acting ability of soap characters



yeap they did the trick thanks.

----------


## flappinfanny

> I'm sorry but I dont see any chemistry between Carla and Peter they share a love of alcohol that is all 
> 
> Simon would be better with Leanne 
> 
> I love to see Leanne back with Toyah


in london.

----------


## alan45

> I'm sorry but I dont see any chemistry between Carla and Peter they share a love of alcohol that is all 
> 
> Simon would be better with Leanne 
> 
> I love to see Leanne back with Toyah





> in london.


Make up your mind.  You claim Jane Danson is a brilliant actress. Why would you want her to go to London  :Searchme:

----------


## flappinfanny

good point, well she could pop down to london to see 'our toyah,' leave simon down their and come back to weatherfield.  win win.   :Big Grin:   and yes i do think jane danson is a superb actor.   :Cheer:

----------


## flappinfanny

> Just as I cannot believe you think she is one of the best actors on Corrie. However I did not feel the need to go and lie down. She is an average actor at best.her portrayal of a rape victim was just ok. Nothing more nothing less. There a a lot better than her on corrie and yes a few that are worse. She's nothing special whatsoever..


imo shes the best thing to come out of the cobbles since the wonderful pat phoenix

----------


## Cat22

> I think that was the first time and also has Simon been calling Leanne mum for a while?


I've noticed he's alternated between Mum and Leanne for a while. Can't really work it out!

----------


## alan45

> imo shes the best thing to come out of the cobbles since the wonderful pat phoenix



Alison King would not be fit to tie Pat Phoenix's shoe laces. She is better known for posing in her underwear than her alleged acting skills

----------


## alan45

> imo shes the best thing to come out of the cobbles since the wonderful pat phoenix



Alison King would not be fit to tie Pat Phoenix's shoe laces. She is better known for posing in her underwear than her alleged acting skills

----------

Siobhan (06-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> imo shes the best thing to come out of the cobbles since the wonderful pat phoenix


 Are you serious?

Better than Raquel Welch, Suranne Jones, Maggie Jones, Jane Danson, Katherine Kelly, Sue Cleaver, Patti Clare, Stephanie Cole...to name just a few of the more recent "things to come out of the cobbles"

----------

alan45 (06-02-2012), Dazzle (06-02-2012), Siobhan (06-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Are you serious?
> 
> Better than Raquel Welch, Suranne Jones, Maggie Jones, Jane Danson, Katherine Kelly, Sue Cleaver, Patti Clare, Stephanie Cole...to name just a few of the more recent "things to come out of the cobbles"


Raquel Welch was in Corrie??  :EEK!:   :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> Raquel Welch was in Corrie??


Yes, she used her maiden name of Wolstenholme.  Then again I maybe getting her confused  with Denise Welch

----------

Siobhan (06-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> good point, well she could pop down to london to see 'our toyah,' leave simon down their and come back to weatherfield.  win win.    and yes i do think jane danson is a superb actor.


Why would Leanne leave Simon in London with someone he doesnt know?

Alex Bain who plays Simon is a cracking little actor he needs to stay on the show

----------

alan45 (06-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Why would Leanne leave Simon in London with someone he doesnt know?
> 
> Alex Bain who plays Simon is a cracking little actor he needs to stay on the show


I agree. I think the other poster is a tad confused. Has Simon ever met Toyah???

----------


## parkerman

> Raquel Welch was in Corrie??


Sorry, I should have put it in inverted commas. I meant Sarah Lancashire but she was always known amongst my family, friends and work colleagues as Raquel Welch...(I wonder who could have started that off...?)

----------

Perdita (06-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Sorry, I should have put it in inverted commas. I meant Sarah Lancashire but she was always known amongst my family, friends and work colleagues as Raquel Welch...(I wonder who could have started that off...?)


 Or as Big Jim used to call her*''RACKLE''* so he did

----------


## Dennis tanner

> imo shes the best thing to come out of the cobbles since the wonderful pat phoenix





> Alison King would not be fit to tie Pat Phoenix's shoe laces. She is better known for posing in her underwear than her alleged acting skills


Tis true

----------

alan45 (06-02-2012), Siobhan (06-02-2012)

----------


## lizann

I feel sorry for Amy living with those two gob****es that are her "parents"

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I feel sorry for Amy living with those two gob****es that are her "parents"


Steve has been OK.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Alison King would not be fit to tie Pat Phoenix's shoe laces. She is better known for posing in her underwear than her alleged acting skills


thought you might say that.   :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

> I agree. I think the other poster is a tad confused. Has Simon ever met Toyah???


 ofcourse he has never met 'our toyah' and obviously he is not going anywhere (just a tad of wishful thinking)  no doubt curly simon  will stop on the cobbles and be the new kenneth barlow when cs celebrates its 100th birthday.

----------


## flappinfanny

[QUOTE=parkerman;767044]Are you serious?

Better than Raquel Welch, Suranne Jones, Maggie Jones, Jane Danson, Katherine Kelly, Sue Cleaver, Patti Clare, Stephanie Cole...to name just a few of the more recent "things to come out of the cobbles"[/QUOTE

maggie jones, suranne jones, katherine kelly and sue cleaver are all superb performers and have rightly earned their place in our affections.  and i have already stated jane danson is a tremendous actor.

----------


## alan45

> thought you might say that.


Well it is the truth and compounded by the poor acting skills on display tonight only slightly better than the failed singer who was her equally tangoed double act

----------


## alan45

> ofcourse he has never met 'our toyah' and obviously he is not going anywhere (just a tad of wishful thinking)  no doubt curly simon  will stop on the cobbles and be the new kenneth barlow when cs celebrates its 100th birthday.


Rather pointless dont you think

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=flappinfanny;767121]


> Are you serious?
> 
> Better than Raquel Welch, Suranne Jones, Maggie Jones, Jane Danson, Katherine Kelly, Sue Cleaver, Patti Clare, Stephanie Cole...to name just a few of the more recent "things to come out of the cobbles"[/QUOTE
> 
> maggie jones, suranne jones, katherine kelly and sue cleaver are all superb performers and have rightly earned their place in our affections.  and i have already stated jane danson is a tremendous actor.


Strange you never mentioned any of them before only your "hero'' Alison King

----------


## flappinfanny

> Rather pointless dont you think


yes you are quite correct, it was pointless.

----------


## flappinfanny

[QUOTE=alan45;767124]


> Strange you never mentioned any of them before only your "hero'' Alison King


fair point, although surrane has not been in weatherfield for sometime, but i did watch one of my box sets the other day (50th celebrations) and saw the ep where surrane was at the church getting wed to steve, and tracey luv came to stop the wedding.  very funny and corrie at its best. sadly the great maggie jones is no longer with us but i have mentioned jane in previous threads.  at the end of the day im obviously a fan of ali and we will not agree on this one.  but isnt that what this forums for!  it would be quite boring if we all liked the same actors.   :Angel:

----------

alan45 (07-02-2012), parkerman (07-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> at the end of the day im obviously a fan of ali and we will not agree on this one.  but isnt that what this forums for!  it would be quite boring if we all liked the same actors.


Exactly.  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Beth reminds me of Cilla Battersby-Brown from Corrie and Mimi Maguire from Shameless

----------


## Dennis tanner

> ofcourse he has never met 'our toyah' and obviously he is not going anywhere (just a tad of wishful thinking)  no doubt curly simon  will stop on the cobbles and be the new kenneth barlow when cs celebrates its 100th birthday.


If the boy thinks that Leanne is is Mom, that would make Leanne's father as his Granddad....Poor kid

----------


## tammyy2j

> If the boy thinks that Leanne is is Mom, that would make Leanne's father as his Granddad....Poor kid


Was Les a bad dad I always thought he did right by Leanne, Toyah and Chesney?

I think Les would behave better than Peter currently is

----------


## xcarlyx

> Beth reminds me of Cilla Battersby-Brown from Corrie and Mimi Maguire from Shameless


Nice comparsion there but yes she does look identical of Cilla Battersby Brown

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Was Les a bad dad I always thought he did right by Leanne, Toyah and Chesney?
> 
> I think Les would behave better than Peter currently is


 An awful and loathsome man.




> Nice comparsion there but yes she does look identical of Cilla Battersby Brown


She's far better looking than the awful Cilla and acts nothing like her

----------


## Dazzle

> Beth reminds me of Cilla Battersby-Brown from Corrie and Mimi Maguire from Shameless


I think there's a similarity to Cilla too, but she's nowhere near as awful - thank goodness!

----------


## Katy

I like the look of beth. I hope shes long term as she could be a good addition.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I think there's a similarity to Cilla too, but she's nowhere near as awful - thank goodness!


She's more like a young Vera Duckworth

----------


## Katy

Ooh yeh dennis ye might be right there!  Shes pretty sharp with her comments like ver was.

----------


## flappinfanny

beth has the makings of being a good character in the street.  a typical corrie character, which works well in this type of soap.  i think they will have alot of fun with beth.  steve watch out, she may want to be the fifth mrs mcdonald .

----------


## Dennis tanner

> beth has the makings of being a good character in the street.  a typical corrie character, which works well in this type of soap.  i think they will have alot of fun with beth.  steve watch out, she may want to be the fifth mrs mcdonald .


There's no 'may' about it !!!

----------


## parkerman

Do they not have the same planning laws in Weatherfield as in the rest of the country? Anywhere else Milton would have to apply for planning permission for change of use to open a restaurant in a former retail shop premises and he would almost certainly be turned down as his restaurant would be next door to an already existing cafe.

----------

alan45 (10-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Once again Peter shows that Simon isnt his top priority does he even care about the poor little lad  :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

> Do they not have the same planning laws in Weatherfield as in the rest of the country? Anywhere else Milton would have to apply for planning permission for change of use to open a restaurant in a former retail shop premises and he would almost certainly be turned down as his restaurant would be next door to an already existing cafe.


Never seems to be a problem in soapland and maybe they have different laws in the US?

----------


## parkerman

> Never seems to be a problem in soapland and maybe they have different laws in the US?


Is Weatherfield in the US then?  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

> Is Weatherfield in the US then?


I thought Milton is an American or does he just have an American accent?

----------


## parkerman

> I thought Milton is an American or does he just have an American accent?


He's an American but he doesn't bring US laws with him...

----------


## Perdita

> He's an American but he doesn't bring US laws with him...


but I do not expect him to know UK law

----------


## alan45

> but I do not expect him to know UK law


Ignorance of the law is no defence

----------


## alan45

> Never seems to be a problem in soapland and maybe they have different laws in the US?



The factory multipled in size overnight and there was never any queries about planning.  When Dreary was a council emplyee this would never have happened 



well not without the appropriate bribes

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Do they not have the same planning laws in Weatherfield as in the rest of the country? Anywhere else Milton would have to apply for planning permission for change of use to open a restaurant in a former retail shop premises and he would almost certainly be turned down as his restaurant would be next door to an already existing cafe.


We have a small street in Wolverhampton with at least 10 fast food outlets

----------


## parkerman

> We have a small street in Wolverhampton with at least 10 fast food outlets


Well you won't go hungry then.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Well you won't go hungry then.


It's not compulsory to viist them all on the same day.

----------


## lizann

> Once again Peter shows that Simon isnt his top priority does he even care about the poor little lad


It is him and Carla against the rest of the world no mention of Simon 

Eva looked like she stepped out a big fat gypsy wedding  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I am finding Stella a bit much she seems to be in most scenes and storylines perhaps the writers can lay off with the Stella overload (Is it correct that Michelle Collins is dating  Phil Collinson)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Eva looked like she stepped out a big fat gypsy wedding


Her hair was so big you could see it from space!

----------


## sarah c

> Her hair was so big you could see it from space!


lol  ..............

----------


## Katy

she looked a right mess!! Dear me!! 

Stella needs to do one. Ior at least work on her accent!!

----------


## alan45

> (Is it correct that Michelle Collins is dating  Phil Collinson)


 They had a pre Christmas shopping trip to New York. She is a terrible actor whose character is as stupid as her accent is pathetic yet she is kep on in Britains top soap. Go figure  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

awwww bye Rosie  :Sad:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> awwww bye Rosie


How funny was she with Sunita in the rovers.  Mad as a brush to the end.

----------

parkerman (11-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> awwww bye Rosie


 Indeed




> How funny was she with Sunita in the rovers.  Mad as a brush to the end.


 A lot of people just don't get Rosie.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street writer Jonathan Harvey has defended the references to Salford during Friday night's episode.

Fans took to Twitter to express their surprise after the area was name-checked twice during yesterday's 8.30pm edition of the long-running ITV soap.

Many pointed out that they had always assumed Weatherfield was based on Salford, rather than being an actual part of the real Salford. 

"Twice in tonight's #Corrie they've called it Salford not Weatherfield. Have they moved the whole street overnight?" asked one user, while another posted: "Why is everyone on Corrie suddenly mentioning that they live in Salford?? I thought Weatherfield was meant to *be* Salford??"

During Roy's (David Neilson) argument with Milton (Robert Vaughn) about his business plans, the Street regular said: "This is not Manhattan, you know. It's a Salford backstreet. I suggest, before you start getting carried away with yourself, you get a pretty big reality check."

Later in the episode, as Jason (Ryan Thomas) discussed the possibility of reuniting with Rosie (Helen Flanagan) in the future, he commented: "I doubt it, you're going places. I'm just an ordinary Salford lad who works on a builder's yard, who goes to his local boozer. That's it."


Responding to the queries, Harvey wrote: "it has always been set in Salford, Weatherfield is a ficitonal borough of Salford, has been since ep 1"

After a fan tweeted: "imagine if the BBC moved Enders from Walford to Poplar. Corrie's been in Weatherfield for 50 yrs FFS!" the writer replied: "Weatherfield has always been a district or suburb of Salford and not Manchester. I was being loyal to the original episodes."

Harvey concluded: "For those of you convinced by references to Salford tonight in Corrie. Weatherfield is and always has been a district of Salford, not manc"

Filming on Coronation Street is to relocate to the new MediaCityUK complex at Salford Quays in the future, after the move was approved by Trafford Council last year.

Flanagan's Rosie Webster bid farewell to the Street during Friday night's episode.

----------

Dennis tanner (11-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

In spite of the main thrust of last night's two episodes being Rawsie's leaving I found the scenes with Roy's mother the best parts and very touching. Stephanie Cole is a wonderful actress. Surely she must wonder sometimes what on Earth she is doing in the same drama as Kate Ford and Michelle Collins (to name just two...).

----------

alan45 (11-02-2012), Dazzle (11-02-2012), lizann (12-02-2012), tammyy2j (11-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> In spite of the main thrust of last night's two episodes being Rawsie's leaving I found the scenes with Roy's mother the best parts and very touching. Stephanie Cole is a wonderful actress. Surely she must wonder sometimes what on Earth she is doing in the same drama as Kate Ford and Michelle Collins (to name just two...).


I agree, she has been a great addition to the cast from day one. I hope she stays and is not going to be tempted to leave with Milton

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Coronation Street writer Jonathan Harvey has defended the references to Salford during Friday night's episode.
> 
> Fans took to Twitter to express their surprise after the area was name-checked twice during yesterday's 8.30pm edition of the long-running ITV soap.
> 
> Many pointed out that they had always assumed Weatherfield was based on Salford, rather than being an actual part of the real Salford. 
> 
> "Twice in tonight's #Corrie they've called it Salford not Weatherfield. Have they moved the whole street overnight?" asked one user, while another posted: "Why is everyone on Corrie suddenly mentioning that they live in Salford?? I thought Weatherfield was meant to *be* Salford??"
> 
> During Roy's (David Neilson) argument with Milton (Robert Vaughn) about his business plans, the Street regular said: "This is not Manhattan, you know. It's a Salford backstreet. I suggest, before you start getting carried away with yourself, you get a pretty big reality check."
> ...


 Mr Harvey needs to know that since the start of Corrie, Salford has never been mentioned because it didn't exist. Weatherfield had replaced it
I have no doubt theat there has been referenced to Weatherfield council. Suburbs do not have councils.

----------


## parkerman

Quite right, Dennis. Deirdre worked as PA to the Head of the Planning Department at Weatherfield Council and Wendy Crozier worked as a secretary for Weatherfield Council. There have been a number of other references throughout the last 50 odd years as well.

----------


## flappinfanny

> (Is it correct that Michelle Collins is dating  Phil Collinson)


i nearly chocked on my eccles cake.  brilliant, thats made my day.  im still smiling.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Mr Harvey needs to know that since the start of Corrie, Salford has never been mentioned because it didn't exist. Weatherfield had replaced it
> I have no doubt theat there has been referenced to Weatherfield council. Suburbs do not have councils.


poetic licence.  quite like jason being a salford boy.

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street writer Jonathan Harvey has defended the references to Salford during Friday night's episode.
> 
> Fans took to Twitter to express their surprise after the area was name-checked twice during yesterday's 8.30pm edition of the long-running ITV soap.
> 
> Many pointed out that they had always assumed Weatherfield was based on Salford, rather than being an actual part of the real Salford. 
> 
> "Twice in tonight's #Corrie they've called it Salford not Weatherfield. Have they moved the whole street overnight?" asked one user, while another posted: "Why is everyone on Corrie suddenly mentioning that they live in Salford?? I thought Weatherfield was meant to *be* Salford??"
> 
> During Roy's (David Neilson) argument with Milton (Robert Vaughn) about his business plans, the Street regular said: "This is not Manhattan, you know. It's a Salford backstreet. I suggest, before you start getting carried away with yourself, you get a pretty big reality check."
> ...




It was obviously a slow news day over on DS when this was all they had to post

----------


## flappinfanny

im surprised they even noticed, as 90% of their posts are ee related.

----------


## parkerman

> It was obviously a slow news day over on DS when this was all they had to post


When DS posted what? I never read DS. I don't understand why my post is included in this comment.

----------


## alan45

> When DS posted what? I never read DS. I don't understand why my post is included in this comment.


 sorry pal I was just including your post to show how silly the one on DS actually was. I have removed it now.  :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> poetic licence.  quite like jason being a salford boy.


A bit like Stella being a Tower Hamlets girl

----------


## alan45

> A bit like Stella being a Tower Hamlets girl


More believable than her coming from Manchester

----------


## Perdita

> More believable than he coming from Manchester


He???

----------


## LostVoodoo

Didn't like Rosie's departure myself, it just seemed like a quick way to write her out. Plus when she had to do some acting that wasn't just pouting or being indignant for the first time in about two years it really showed that she wasn't very good. Which is odd, she was great as a kid and through all the stuff with Craig and now she's terrible. And of course the obligatory tiny vest top in Janaury, maybe that was supposed to distract us.

----------


## lizann

What flat is Tina in now and what happened to the flat she bought with Jason?

----------


## sarah c

> What flat is Tina in now and what happened to the flat she bought with Jason?


thats the flat she is in....but now just Jason owns it? or maybe it was always him alone? but I thoughtit was a joint thing

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Didn't like Rosie's departure myself, it just seemed like a quick way to write her out. Plus when she had to do some acting that wasn't just pouting or being indignant for the first time in about two years it really showed that she wasn't very good. Which is odd, she was great as a kid and through all the stuff with Craig and now she's terrible. And of course the obligatory tiny vest top in Janaury, maybe that was supposed to distract us.


I didn't like her departure because she left

----------


## tammyy2j

> What flat is Tina in now and what happened to the flat she bought with Jason?


Is she in Becky's old flat the one that burnt or was that not repaired?

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter is being a right d*ckhead to Simon 

Kirsty can accuse Tyrone of playing away with Tina and Fiz but he is wrong when he does the same and I dont think that fella is her cousin

----------


## sarah c

> Is she in Becky's old flat the one that burnt or was that not repaired?


no Becky was in the flat over Streetcars

Jason's flat - the one Tina is in I thought was over the Kebab shop

----------

tammyy2j (14-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Dev also have a flat who is in that one Amber?

----------


## sarah c

> Does Dev also have a flat who is in that one Amber?


yes that is the flat above the corner shop...

and Maria is in the flat above the Hairdressers

Peter in the one above the bookies

Roy and hayley in the cafe one...

I am guessing that leaves the butchers flat empty?

----------

tammyy2j (14-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is Nick and Eva living?

----------


## alan45

> Where is Nick and Eva living?


In cloud cuckoo land perhaps  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (14-02-2012), parkerman (14-02-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Where is Nick and Eva living?


Nick has just started renting a flat in Victoria Court - the posh block round the corner...Eva, still in the Rovers? with eyes on moving in with Nick?

----------

Glen1 (14-02-2012), tammyy2j (14-02-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> Peter is being a right d*ckhead to Simon 
> 
> Kirsty can accuse Tyrone of playing away with Tina and Fiz but he is wrong when he does the same and I dont think that fella is her cousin


Hats off to Alex Bain who plays Simon , what a talented young man ,such emotional acting from one so young ,puts some others in the cast to shame. As far as Kirsty is concerned , the sooner the corrupt little cow gets knocked off her perch the better. Having said that, with what Tyrone's been through in the past I'd have thought even he would be a bit more suspicious of Kirsty's "cousin".

----------


## Katy

Alex bains accents is so lovely! He proper makes me smile even when hes acting up! "I ate er"

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Hats off to Alex Bain who plays Simon , what a talented young man ,such emotional acting from one so young ,puts some others in the cast to shame. As far as Kirsty is concerned , the sooner the corrupt little cow gets knocked off her perch the better. Having said that, with what Tyrone's been through in the past I'd have thought even he would be a bit more suspicious of Kirsty's "cousin".


I normally like him but I think the current storyline has been a bit too much for him

----------


## Katy

he is a bit OTT but i still love his accent! 

I tell you what the Weatherfield NHS, how fantastic are they. Phoned up in the morning, appointment at 2.30! Amazing!

----------


## Glen1

> I normally like him but I think the current storyline has been a bit too much for him


Fair point Dennis , I maybe still havn't got over him chasing after the taxi when Leanne left. In view of what youv'e said I'm thinking the continuing storyline with Carla ,Peter & Leanne might be too much for him to cope with.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Alex bains accents is so lovely! He proper makes me smile even when hes acting up! "I ate er"





> he is a bit OTT but i still love his accent!


Simon has a strange accent for a boy bought up in Australia by a mother who didn't appear to have an accent :Ponder:

----------


## ellie2

> Simon has a strange accent for a boy bought up in Australia by a mother who didn't appear to have an accent


Yes but you know  anything is allowed in Corrie.

----------


## alan45

> Yes but you know  anything is allowed in Corrie.


 Except bringing the dead back to life

----------


## parkerman

> Except bringing the dead back to life


Yet.....

----------


## lizann

> I normally like him but I think the current storyline has been a bit too much for him


I prefer seeing him over Kirsty, Carla, Stella, Sally, Tracey and Eva  :Stick Out Tongue:  give more air time I say

----------


## Katy

yeh hes still very young, but hes certainly got potential. Compared to some of the kids that have appeared on corrie hes better than most

----------


## LostVoodoo

> yeh hes still very young, but hes certainly got potential. Compared to some of the kids that have appeared on corrie hes better than most


Simon's ability to speak sets him apart from a lot of soap kids. A lot of them only seem to utter about 3 words before they get traded in for a teenager. Remember Bethany and the original Amy? God they were awful!

----------

tammyy2j (16-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Simon's ability to speak sets him apart from a lot of soap kids. A lot of them only seem to utter about 3 words before they get traded in for a teenager. Remember Bethany and the original Amy? God they were awful!


I agree, very few good soap kids around and Bethany and especially the original Amy were hopeless.  
I hope they are going to make more use of Noah in Emmerdale again, another young talent they seem to have forgotten about lately.  
They need to introduce another young child Simon's age in Corrie since Joshua Peacock left, poor kid needs a mate in the neighbourhood.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I agree, very few good soap kids around and Bethany and especially the original Amy were hopeless.  
> I hope they are going to make more use of Noah in Emmerdale again, another young talent they seem to have forgotten about lately.  
> They need to introduce another young child Simon's age in Corrie since Joshua Peacock left, poor kid needs a mate in the neighbourhood.


He is still pals with Dev's twins?

----------


## Perdita

> He is still pals with Dev's twins?


not seen much of them lately since the boy is being coached to be the next Tiger Woods  :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

I'm not really a fan of alex bain.  i think he is probably the best young actor cs has had since jack p shepherd, although jack was around 12 when he started playing david.  i agree the scenes may have been a bit to much for him. emmerdale has some excellent child actors, eden taylor-draper who plays belle, joe warren plant who plays jacob, he has some great scenes with david and jack downham who plays noah shows great promise.  for me the best child actor has to be maisie smith from ee who plays tiff. for an actor so young she has great comic timing.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Yes but you know  anything is allowed in Corrie.


michelle collins salford accent.  although im warming to cindy sorry stella.  i think she will stay on the cobbles for a long time.

----------


## sarah c

> I'm not really a fan of alex bain.  i think he is probably the best young actor cs has had since jack p shepherd, although jack was around 12 when he started playing david.  i agree the scenes may have been a bit to much for him. emmerdale has some excellent child actors, eden taylor-draper who plays belle, joe warren plant who plays jacob, he has some great scenes with david and jack downham who plays noah shows great promise.  for me the best child actor has to be maisie smith from ee who plays tiff. for an actor so young she has great comic timing.


I agree - Maisie Smith is fantastic!!!  I know alot is in the hands of the writers, but she does sweet, sensible, comedy, and always steals the scene from whoever she is with - even Patsy Palmer and Michael French...

----------


## sarah c

> He is still pals with Dev's twins?


yes, but they arent in the same class as Alex Bain/Simon?   they are a three word limit...

----------


## Dennis tanner

> yes, but they arent in the same class as Alex Bain/Simon?   they are a three word limit...


But Simon is crap at golf

----------


## lillabet

What did you think of Audrey and Gail power walking lol :Smile:

----------


## sarah c

> What did you think of Audrey and Gail power walking lol


classic!!!!  I couldve done with one of them falling in a cow pat to complete the picture...

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2012), lillabet (18-02-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> But Simon is crap at golf


and Aadi isnt???!!!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> and Aadi isnt???!!!


He's Tiger Alahan

----------


## alan45

> He's Tiger Alahan



Or Aadi McIlroy

----------


## Dazzle

Have Milton and Sylvia gone, then?  I do hope not!  I love Sylvia and hope any absence is only temporary.  As for Milton, I think he's a great addition, and hoped he'd be around for longer than he has been.  He's not even had any big storylines  :Sad:  .

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Or Aadi McIlroy


Aadi McAlahan

----------


## alan45

> What did you think of Audrey and Gail power walking lol






..

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Lewis dying?

----------


## flappinfanny

gail and audrey brilliant.  so funny.  love what the writers have done.

----------


## Dazzle

> gail and audrey brilliant.  so funny.  love what the writers have done.


Yeah, it was really funny, but I'm sure the writers will forget Gail and Audrey's getting fit storyline now Lewis back.

Aww...Roy and Sylvia love each other really. :Wub: 

I've noticed the last couple of episodes were written to an even highter standard than usual, with some realy witty lines.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Is Lewis dying?


Good question. Don't know but we will see

----------


## lizann

It is good that Sylvia is back bet she misses Milton's Yankee Doodle Dandy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sick of Stella being everyone's agony aunt 

Deirdre was very angry at Lewis I bet she is jealous he still wants Audrey and not her miserable sore puss dreary 

What is the backstory on Katy's mother, Owen's wife did she die?

Who would let Brian bring chips into the medical centre when Julie was going to see the doctor and yet this fella lBrian ectures Kylie on what she has to feed Max total hypocrite

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Sick of Stella being everyone's agony aunt


Why? It's just a plot device for us to find out what is worrying certain characters.

----------


## alan45

> Sick of Stella being everyone's agony aunt





> Why? It's just a plot device for us to find out what is worrying certain characters.


They don't have to use St. Ella.  There are much better characters than her, ones that can actually act and the viewers care about. She has only arrived on the street and now the blessed St. Ella is everyones's pal.

The only plot device in her being everyones agony Aunt is to promote her character into every storyline in a futile attempt to make her popular.   FAIL!!!!!!!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> They don't have to use St. Ella.  There are much better characters than her, ones that can actually act and the viewers care about. She has only arrived on the street and now the blessed St. Ella is everyones's pal.
> 
> The only plot device in her being everyones agony Aunt is to promote her character into every storyline in a futile attempt to make her popular.   FAIL!!!!!!!


Well I like her.

----------


## alan45

> Well I like her.


 Good for you. I do think you are in the minority though not just on here but on other forums. Of course if we all liked the same this would be a boring place

----------


## sarah c

> Good for you. I do think you are in the minority though not just on here but on other forums. Of course if we all liked the same this would be a boring place


I loke Michelle Collins as an actress, and I think the Stella character could've become a street icon, but it has been spoilt by force feeding us Stella over drive, too much too soon. She is everyone's best friend within minutes of arriving on the street withour allowing her to 'bed in' first

thats the writers at fault

----------


## alan45

> I loke Michelle Collins as an actress, and I think the Stella character could've become a street icon, but it has been spoilt by force feeding us Stella over drive, too much too soon. She is everyone's best friend within minutes of arriving on the street withour allowing her to 'bed in' first
> 
> thats the writers at fault


and Phil Collinson. They had a chance to get rid of her when Carla run her down.. The y should have.  Instead she ends up buying the pub

----------


## sarah c

> and Phil Collinson. They had a chance to get rid of her when Carla run her down.. The y should have.  Instead she ends up buying the pub


absolutely!!  she is obviously flavour of the month (year) and we are going to be stuck with her, so its a shame they didnt do it gently and make us like the character first!! The Leanne/mother reunion could've been prolonged and shown the agonising from Stella's side more, to make us feel for her...instead it was rushed, and they went from strangers, to hating each other to best friends virtually overnight

----------


## tammyy2j

> I loke Michelle Collins as an actress, and I think the Stella character could've become a street icon, but it has been spoilt by force feeding us Stella over drive, too much too soon. She is everyone's best friend within minutes of arriving on the street withour allowing her to *'bed in' first*
> thats the writers at fault


I think she will bed in Tommy soon   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> I think she will bed in Tommy soon



If St. Ella gets him into her back room he's doomed

_
"Oh Dear, What can the matter be,

Stella slept with Les flamin' Battersby,

Giving advice from Monday to Saturday

It really gets on me wick!"

(c) Corrieblog_

----------

sarah c (21-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

I was prepared to give Stella the benefit of the doubt when she first appeared and everyone was moaning about her dodgy accent.  She hasn't grown on me, though - in fact, she ruins every scene she's in for me.  That accent doesn't sound any more natural to me, either.  

Jessie Wallace did a great accent when she played Pat Phoenix in The Road to Coronation Street, so I know it can be done by a southerner (and an ex-Eastender to boot).

----------

alan45 (21-02-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Couldn't believe it when Katy had a go at Chesney for going out to work all the time, what did she expect to happen?! Don't really have much sympathy for her in this storyline, she wanted to have a baby and considering she had Ches, Fiz, Izzy, Anna and Owen she's in a much better position than some.

----------


## Dazzle

I was sympathetic - she's so young, and didn't have a clue what she was letting herself in for.  I just hope this storyline is a lesson for the young people watching.

----------


## sarah c

> I was sympathetic - she's so young, and didn't have a clue what she was letting herself in for.  I just hope this storyline is a lesson for the young people watching.


I had no sympathy with either....

Kty was told by Owen when she got pregnant how much hard work it was, and ignored him and Ches, when given the chance to finish work at a lunchtime, and go and spend time with his son - chose to help paint white lines in the market!!  He has changed half a dozen nappies and fallen asleep on the sofa holding a sleeping baby and its job done..

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I loke Michelle Collins as an actress, and I think the Stella character could've become a street icon, but it has been spoilt by force feeding us Stella over drive, too much too soon. She is everyone's best friend within minutes of arriving on the street withour allowing her to 'bed in' first
> 
> thats the writers at fault


 Conceded




> Jessie Wallace did a great accent when she played Pat Phoenix in The Road to Coronation Street, so I know it can be done by a southerner (and an ex-Eastender to boot).


 It wasn't that great. It was just very different towhat we normally hear from her




> Couldn't believe it when Katy had a go at Chesney for going out to work all the time, what did she expect to happen?! Don't really have much sympathy for her in this storyline, she wanted to have a baby and considering she had Ches, Fiz, Izzy, Anna and Owen she's in a much better position than some.


It wasn't just Katy's idea. It was also her stupid improbable boyfriend's idea to prove they were all grown up

----------


## Dazzle

> Originally Posted by *Dazzle*  
> Jessie Wallace did a great accent when she played Pat Phoenix in The Road to Coronation Street, so I know it can be done by a southerner (and an ex-Eastender to boot).





> Originally posted by* Dennis Tanner*
> It wasn't that great. It was just very different towhat we normally hear from her.


Well, put it this way: Jessie Wallace as Pat Phoenix didn't grate on me and sound false, whereas Michelle Collins as Stella sounds completely false to me, even after all these months.  I used Jessie Wallace as an example to show that it isn't just an actor speaking differently than normal which grates on me.

----------

alan45 (21-02-2012)

----------


## lizann

I didnt mind Stella at first but she is in every scene now and it is way too much

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Well, put it this way: Jessie Wallace as Pat Phoenix didn't grate on me and sound false, whereas Michelle Collins as Stella sounds completely false to me, even after all these months.  I used Jessie Wallace as an example to show that it isn't just an actor speaking differently than normal which grates on me.


Perhaps it's just me but I have never noticed a problem with her accent. I am more interested in what she has to say rather than the way she says it.

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Perhaps it's just me but I have never noticed a problem with her accent. I am more interested in what she has to say rather than the way she says it.


  Her accent is rubbish. I dont know why they didnt play her as someone from London.  Thats not the major problem with St. Ella  Its the highly improbable storylines she has. As if the likes of Les Battersby would sleep with an oul slapper like her. Then she suddenly appears on the street, gets involved in every storyline and becomes everyones bessy mate and he font of all knowledge. I finde her and her family totally out of place on Corrie and wish that she was not so ''friendly'' with Phil Collinson

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> As if the likes of Les Battersby would sleep with an oul slapper like her.


I agree with everything you said except for that - personally, I find it hard to believe that Stella would have slept with Les  :Sick:

----------

alan45 (22-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Les tried to sleep with any woman with half a pulse, why not Stella?

----------

alan45 (22-02-2012), lizann (23-02-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I agree with everything you said except for that - personally, I find it hard to believe that Stella would have slept with Les


I agree, Les wouldnt have stood a chance surely!!!

they should have has the character living down south since abandonning Leanne and used a London accent

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> I agree with everything you said except for that - personally, I find it hard to believe that Stella would have slept with Les





> Les tried to sleep with any woman with half a pulse, why not Stella?


It would appear that my sarcasm was lost on the pair of you. The implausibility of the Storyline regarding St. Ella and Les is what I was getting at  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> It would appear that my sarcasm was lost on the pair of you. The implausibility of the Storyline regarding St. Ella and Les is what I was getting at


Thanks for clearing that up  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (22-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Thats not the major problem with St. Ella  Its the highly improbable storylines she has. As if the likes of Les Battersby would sleep with an oul slapper like her..


 Do we give awards for the strangest statement of the month?




> I agree with everything you said except for that - personally, I find it hard to believe that Stella would have slept with Les


 Poor Stella will never be able to live it down.

----------


## alan45

> Do we give awards for the strangest statement of the month?
> 
>  Poor Stella will never be able to live it down.




I hope so.  I refer you to my earlier reply

----------


## lizann

I think Les was right looker in his hay days  :Stick Out Tongue:  I bet all the ladies for throwing their knickers at him more so that Tom Jones

----------

alan45 (23-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

So is Owen's wife dead or did she do a runner?

So why does Brian go to the Rovers for a drink? Does he live near it or is it on his way home? 

Anyways I find him annoying and not funny or very uninteresting unlike Roy

----------

flappinfanny (24-02-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

he is annoying,  and i couldnt stand him at first, but  i am warming to him now, my problem was he reminded me of reg holdsworth.  i think julia and brian are what i would call typical corrie characters, they do work well in this type of continuing drama.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I think Les was right looker in his hay days  I bet all the ladies for throwing their knickers at him more so that Tom Jones


 He would be like Chesney




> he is annoying,  and i couldnt stand him at first, but  i am warming to him now, my problem was he reminded me of reg holdsworth.  i think julia and brian are what i would call typical corrie characters, they do work well in this type of continuing drama.


 I only like him because he's with Julie

----------


## sarah c

> He would be like Chesney
> 
>  I only like him because he's with Julie


Yes Brian works because of the pairing with Julie - that said if I had been Julie and he had reacted like that when I announced I was pregnant, he would not be playing happy families right now!!

----------


## parkerman

I don't think Brian works at all. Hard as I try I just cannot imagine him as the headteacher of a school.

----------


## sarah c

> I don't think Brian works at all. Hard as I try I just cannot imagine him as the headteacher of a school.


well most managers I have worked for are completely inept!!!  they usually get promoted to get them away from doing any hands on work - lets face it would you rather brian in an office or teaching your child!!?

as they say at the sewage plant - sh*t always floats to the top.......

----------


## parkerman

> well most managers I have worked for are completely inept!!!  they usually get promoted to get them away from doing any hands on work - lets face it would you rather brian in an office or teaching your child!!?
> 
> as they say at the sewage plant - sh*t always floats to the top.......


I've been involved with many schools for various reasons and I have never come across a head like Brian.

----------

alan45 (25-02-2012), sarah c (24-02-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I've been involved with many schools for various reasons and I have never come across a head like Brian.


have you come across many teachers like Brian?....

----------


## lizann

> I've been involved with many schools for various reasons and I have never come across a head like Brian.


Yes he has one huge head  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I wanna slap Sally silly

----------


## tammyy2j

Good to see Leanne aka Little Red Riding Hood back

----------


## ellie2

> I don't think Brian works at all. Hard as I try I just cannot imagine him as the headteacher of a school.





> I've been involved with many schools for various reasons and I have never come across a head like Brian.


The Brian character is totally ridiculous and unrealistic. He went from being Head of English in a secondary school to Head teacher in a primary school. That just doesn't happen - to be a head of a primary school you would have to have exoerience of primary education.The writers just make it up as they go along, to suit their own ends, like letting the murdererTracy Plank  out of prison. :Wal2l:

----------

parkerman (25-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Yes Brian works because of the pairing with Julie - that said if I had been Julie and he had reacted like that when I announced I was pregnant, he would not be playing happy families right now!!


 He was confused but He should have said nothing till he had been to the doctors




> I don't think Brian works at all. Hard as I try I just cannot imagine him as the headteacher of a school.


 Brian states that healthy eating is more important than the 3 rs

----------


## parkerman

> Brian states that healthy eating is more important than the 3 rs


 And your point is?

----------


## alan45

How annoying was St. Ella tonight. She has a very high opinion of herself.. Her performance tonight was cringeworthy in the extreme and shows the depths of mediocrity that Collinson and his tame scraptwriters

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2012), parkerman (25-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> And your point is?


That Brian thinks that healthy eating is more important than the 3 Rs

----------


## sarah c

> That Brian thinks that healthy eating is more important than the 3 Rs


and he states this as he ploughs through chips and curry saurce!!!!

----------


## lillabet

wrong posting

thought you might like to see this.

----------


## Dazzle

Thanks for the link, though it would probably be better to put it in the Spoilers section.

----------


## lillabet

oops sorry

----------


## Dazzle

> oops sorry


No probs  :Smile:    I was going to say you could edit it and put the link in spoiler tags, but I can't work out how to do it  :Embarrassment:

----------

lillabet (25-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> No probs    I was going to say you could edit it and put the link in spoiler tags, but I can't work out how to do it


[spoiler] enter text [/ spoiler] without the gap between / and s   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne is right Carla and Peter are addicted to each other it is not love 

Michelle is doing my head in very annoying especially with her Qi you

----------


## parkerman

> Leanne is right Carla and Peter are addicted to each other it is not love


 I have to say I'm not sure what that means exactly. What's the difference between being addicted to someone and being in love with them?

----------


## sarah c

> I have to say I'm not sure what that means exactly. What's the difference between being addicted to someone and being in love with them?


I think it is lust based?  here with Peter and Carla...

what else do they have in common?

----------


## Dazzle

> I have to say I'm not sure what that means exactly. What's the difference between being addicted to someone and being in love with them?


I imagine being addicted to someone is very similar to being in lust with them rather than in love, and that there will be nothing left once the initial passion is gone.  I'm not sure if that's the case with Peter and Carla, though.

Ha ha...I cross-posted with Sarah  :Big Grin:

----------

sarah c (28-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I have to say I'm not sure what that means exactly. What's the difference between being addicted to someone and being in love with them?


You might as well face it. He's addicted to love

----------


## parkerman

> I think it is lust based?  here with Peter and Carla...
> 
> what else do they have in common?


So were Peter and Leanne in love or were they addicted to each other?

----------


## lizann

Carla is an itch Peter had to scratch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> So were Peter and Leanne in love or were they addicted to each other?


 I think Leanne really did love Peter - after all, she chose him over Nick.  Also, Peter forgave Leanne for her affair with Nick, so he must have loved her.  I'm still hoping Peter and Leanne will get back together.

----------


## tammyy2j

> So were Peter and Leanne in love or were they addicted to each other?


I do think they loved each other and still do

----------


## parkerman

> I do think they loved each other and still do


So being addicted to someone trumps being in love?

----------


## Dazzle

> So being addicted to someone trumps being in love?


Only in the short-term.

----------


## flappinfanny

peter would always be settling for second best with leanne.  yes leanne would make a better wife and mother to simon and peter does have feelings for leanne, but his true love is carla and always will be.  it is highly unlikely that carla and peter will survive and it is highly likely that peter and leanne will reunite eventually for simons sake, but leanne will always know deep down peter is settling for second best.  that will always be at the back of their relationship and will hurt leanne.  carla is peters soul mate.

----------

parkerman (01-03-2012), Ruffed_lemur (01-03-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> peter would always be settling for second best with leanne.  yes leanne would make a better wife and mother to simon and peter does have feelings for leanne, but his true love is carla and always will be.  it is highly unlikely that carla and peter will survive and it is highly likely that peter and leanne will reunite eventually for simons sake, but leanne will always know deep down peter is settling for second best.  that will always be at the back of their relationship and will hurt leanne.  carla is peters soul mate.


 Agreed.

----------


## tammyy2j

> peter would always be settling for second best with leanne.  yes leanne would make a better wife and mother to simon and peter does have feelings for leanne, but his true love is carla and always will be.  it is highly unlikely that carla and peter will survive and it is highly likely that peter and leanne will reunite eventually for simons sake, but leanne will always know deep down peter is settling for second best.  that will always be at the back of their relationship and will hurt leanne.  carla is peters soul mate.


I really dont see Carla as Peter's true love and soul mate and vice versa

----------

alan45 (02-03-2012), Dazzle (01-03-2012), lizann (02-03-2012), sarah c (01-03-2012), Siobhan (01-03-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

I always saw them as each others addiction... they both have addictive personalities and I think they can't do without each but know that it will be so dangerous when together.. that is not soul mates to me...

----------

sarah c (01-03-2012), tammyy2j (01-03-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> peter would always be settling for second best with leanne.  yes leanne would make a better wife and mother to simon and peter does have feelings for leanne, but his true love is carla and always will be.  it is highly unlikely that carla and peter will survive and it is highly likely that peter and leanne will reunite eventually for simons sake, but leanne will always know deep down peter is settling for second best.  that will always be at the back of their relationship and will hurt leanne.  carla is peters soul mate.


Yes, totally agree with you.  Life and love is very complicated.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I think Leanne really did love Peter - after all, she chose him over Nick.


 Only after she had given Nick a comprehensive trial

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> I really dont see Carla as Peter's true love and soul mate and vice versa


I agree with you, tammy.  I'm really not feeling the love between them, and I think it's a bit soon to say Peter's true love is Carla and always will be.

----------


## lizann

Carla only loves herself Peter loves the booze

----------

Siobhan (02-03-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think Carla and Peter love each other, and they both love booze too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis tanner

With this bottle, I thee wed

----------

alan45 (02-03-2012), Siobhan (02-03-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

It's all falling apart already.  Poor Simon!  I'm disgusted that Peter moved Carla in so quickly - anyone with an ounce of sense would know that Simon would be disturbed by that, so soon after Leanne leaving.

----------


## tammyy2j

Glad Sally finally saw Frank's true colours he really is obsessed with Carla 

What was up with the weird close ups tonight of Ken and Peter?

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> What was up with the weird close ups tonight of Ken and Peter?


I know - I noticed the weird camera angles too.

I've been dying to see the smug grin wiped off Sally's face, but couldn't help feeling sorry for her when it happened.

----------


## sarah c

> I know - I noticed the weird camera angles too.
> 
> I've been dying to see the smug grin wiped off Sally's face, but couldn't help feeling sorry for her when it happened.


I felt sorry for her too, lets hope she holds her nerve and tells people what Frank is up to

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2012)

----------


## lizann

Pretty crap double episode no sympathy for Sally and it would have been better if Frank had raped Sally

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Pretty crap double episode no sympathy for Sally and it would have been better if Frank had raped Sally


You really think so? :Nono:  :Nono:

----------

sarah c (05-03-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

> You really think so?


I agree,how can it be better for anyone to have been raped.

----------


## lizann

> I agree,how can it be better for anyone to have been raped.


Sorry if it sounds callous and mean it is just I would have liked to see Frank maybe not rape but attempt to rape or beat up Sally (not like Maria) as part of his evil villianous storyline and I'm sure it was mentioned earlier in spoilers that Sally was suppose to be raped or be Frank's next victim sorry but all he has done so far is rape Carla (which is bad indeed) I expect more villianous acts from him before he was killed off he used and dumped Sally so what does any one care maybe it is just me but I wanted more bad acts done by Frank sorry if I sound awful I hope my post makes sense

----------

shalagee (05-03-2012)

----------


## shalagee

> Sorry if it sounds callous and mean it is just I would have liked to see Frank maybe not rape but attempt to rape or beat up Sally (not like Maria) as part of his evil villianous storyline and I'm sure it was mentioned earlier in spoilers that Sally was suppose to be raped or be Frank's next victim sorry but all he has done so far is rape Carla (which is bad indeed) I expect more villianous acts from him before he was killed off he used and dumped Sally so what does any one care maybe it is just me but I wanted more bad acts done by Frank sorry if I sound awful I hope my post makes sense


I was very disappointed that Frank was declared not guilty. I wanted Carla to be vindicated and the horrible act of rape to have consequences other than the all to predictable  murder.

----------

CrazyLea (05-03-2012), parkerman (05-03-2012), tammyy2j (06-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter drunk and at Norris's head was very funny - Chris plays drunk very well 

I also lol'd at him and Carla's stash of alcohol in the flat they are so wrong and toxic for each other 

I think mammy Anne Foster heard Frank admit to raping Carla and she did him in

----------


## Dazzle

> Peter drunk and at Norris's head was very funny - Chris plays drunk very well


I can't find Peter drunk funny because it is so tragic.  I agree that Chris Gascoigne is brill playing a drunk.  

Is Peter and Carla's relationship the fastest ever to descend into a car-crash in soap?

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter was in party mood after Leanne said she was going for custody of Simon

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I was very disappointed that Frank was declared not guilty. I wanted Carla to be vindicated and the horrible act of rape to have consequences other than the all to predictable  murder.


They had to find him not guilty so they get get more out of the character before he was murdered.

----------


## shalagee

> Peter drunk and at Norris's head was very funny - Chris plays drunk very well 
> 
> I also lol'd at him and Carla's stash of alcohol in the flat they are so wrong and toxic for each other 
> 
> I think mammy Anne Foster heard Frank admit to raping Carla and she did him in


I think it's either Frank's Mother or Jenny who killed him. Unless they are planning to lose a major character it's usually a throw away character. If Jenny over heard some of what went on she would probably feel especially used and betrayed, and they've alredy shown us she's unscrupulous.

----------


## Katy

it was never ending! how many bottles were hidden! 

i tell you waht Chris Gasgoine is a fantastic drunk. He has the eyes and everything.

----------


## shalagee

> it was never ending! how many bottles were hidden! 
> 
> i tell you waht Chris Gasgoine is a fantastic drunk. He has the eyes and everything.


I agree he does a good job of playing the drunk. I've only watched for a little while, I found out about Coronation Street from a penpal I have in Wales. I found it on You Tube and started watching. I like it a lot, I just wish they had more romantic story lines and less police stuff.

----------


## lizann

> They had to find him not guilty so they get get more out of the character before he was murdered.


But they didnt get much more out of him well thats what I think

----------


## sarah c

> But they didnt get much more out of him well thats what I think


in the last day Frank started being nasty - threatened Tyrone that if the car wasnt ready, told Anne to move out and go etc - but it was all a bit too little too late to make him really out and out nasty. He got away woth Carla's rape because he was a aplausable nice guy, and they left it too late to try and overturn that

----------


## sarah c

> it was never ending! how many bottles were hidden! 
> 
> i tell you waht Chris Gasgoine is a fantastic drunk. He has the eyes and everything.


watch your mates drunk and then watch Cris Gasgoine - most people acting drunk sway backwards....drunks look like they will fall forwards all the time

----------


## Dennis tanner

> it was never ending! how many bottles were hidden! 
> 
> i tell you waht Chris Gasgoine is a fantastic drunk. He has the eyes and everything.


 Steve mcFadden gets the same priase for playing a druinken Phil Mitchell. There's more to acting than playing a drunk




> But they didnt get much more out of him well thats what I think


 They have had quite a bit since the trial and will get even more after his death

----------


## tammyy2j

Lewis was very interested in Frank's death last night could he be a wildcard as the killer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> in the last day Frank started being nasty - threatened Tyrone that if the car wasnt ready, told Anne to move out and go etc - but it was all a bit too little too late to make him really out and out nasty. He got away woth Carla's rape because he was a aplausable nice guy, and they left it too late to try and overturn that


I always thought he was nasty.  A shifty sort of character I wouldn't trust.

----------


## N.Fan

> Lewis was very interested in Frank's death last night could he be a wildcard as the killer


Could be Lewis,but he seems too much of a gentleman to commit murder. :Ponder:

----------


## shalagee

I've already seem last night's episode, pretty amazing as I depend on some kind soul in England to post them to You Tube. I wonder if it's all going to fizzle and we'll find out that Frank just fell down the stairs! They certainly haven't shown any guilt from any of the supposed suspects. They have all seemed genuinely surprized at his death. If it is Lewis, what would be his motive? He seems to be firmly in another storyline. I just hope they don't want to do more trial stuff, it's way too prevalent for my taste. More romance is what I want.

----------


## N.Fan

> I've already seem last night's episode, pretty amazing as I depend on some kind soul in England to post them to You Tube. I wonder if it's all going to fizzle and we'll find out that Frank just fell down the stairs! They certainly haven't shown any guilt from any of the supposed suspects. They have all seemed genuinely surprized at his death. If it is Lewis, what would be his motive? He seems to be firmly in another storyline. I just hope they don't want to do more trial stuff, it's way too prevalent for my taste. More romance is what I want.


The reason they all seemed genuinly surprised is because no one wants to look guilty,so the veiwers keep guessing.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I always thought he was nasty.  A shifty sort of character I wouldn't trust.


The BBC would never have a a nasty shifty character as a pundit on Match of the Day.

----------


## N.Fan

Glad to see Rita and Dennis finally getting together,hopefully it might be a happy wedding for a change. :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Glad to see Rita and Dennis finally getting together,hopefully it might be a happy wedding for a change.


Most of the weddings are happy, the problems come later

----------


## shalagee

> Most of the weddings are happy, the problems come later


Ain't it the truth!

----------


## parkerman

> Most of the weddings are happy


Except when Tracyluv is involved....

----------


## alan45

> Except when Tracyluv is involved....


Or Terence Duckegg

----------


## alan45

Who is the muppet writing the Corrie Storylines at the minute. Apart from the pitiful writing over the Frank death story we have had the even dafter story of the sattelite dish that james everyone TV signals and broadcasts football over Steves Cab eadios. Total bollocks. A sattellite dish is a reciever not a transmitter. It picks up signals and does ot broadcast them.  I suspect it was yet another ploy of the St.Ella fan club to let us see her comedic side.. FAIL!!!!!!

----------


## sarah c

> Who is the muppet writing the Corrie Storylines at the minute. Apart from the pitiful writing over the Frank death story we have had the even dafter story of the sattelite dish that james everyone TV signals and broadcasts football over Steves Cab eadios. Total bollocks. A sattellite dish is a reciever not a transmitter. It picks up signals and does ot broadcast them.  I suspect it was yet another ploy of the St.Ella fan club to let us see her comedic side.. FAIL!!!!!!


shame Karl wasnt left on the roof a lot longer?!

and what site did St Ella use to sell the tv online? quickest sale I've ever known!!!!

----------

alan45 (11-03-2012), parkerman (11-03-2012), tammyy2j (12-03-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> and what site did St Ella use to sell the tv online? quickest sale I've ever known!!!!


My thoughts exactly.

----------


## tammyy2j

Norris was upset and jealous over Rita agreeing to marry Dennis well he always has Mary 

Anne is angry she wont have grandkids maybe Sally or Jenny are pregnant with a little  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dennis tanner

It was going great till the 'reception'

----------


## N.Fan

> Norris was upset and jealous over Rita agreeing to marry Dennis well he always has Mary 
> 
> Anne is angry she wont have grandkids maybe Sally or Jenny are pregnant with a little


It might be more interesting if it was Carla who was pregnant.

----------

Caspiant (29-10-2012)

----------


## shalagee

> It might be more interesting if it was Carla who was pregnant.


 Wouldn't Leanne have a fit if Carla was pregnant!

----------


## N.Fan

> Wouldn't Leanne have a fit if Carla was pregnant!



That's one reason why it would be more interesting.

----------

Caspiant (29-10-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It might be more interesting if it was Carla who was pregnant.


Yes but she'd be pregnant by Peter not Frank

----------


## N.Fan

> Yes but she'd be pregnant by Peter not Frank


How so,when she's had sex with both of them.

----------

Caspiant (29-10-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> How so,when she's had sex with both of them.


If she was pregnant by Frank surely she'd know by now and after the rape wasnt she given the emergency pill at the hospital

----------

alan45 (12-03-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

> If she was pregnant by Frank surely she'd know by now and after the rape wasnt she given the emergency pill at the hospital


Fair point,but in soap world anything is possible. :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

I thought that Carla didn't do 'pregnant'

----------


## flappinfanny

corrie may be total bo**ocks, bit is enjoyable, easy to watch bo**ocks.

----------

alan45 (15-03-2012), Dazzle (18-03-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

It's difficult to maintain high standards al the time but Corrie will always be the best. :Heart:

----------

alan45 (15-03-2012), Dazzle (18-03-2012)

----------


## alan45

> corrie may be total bo**ocks, bit is enjoyable, easy to watch bo**ocks.





> It's difficult to maintain high standards al the time but Corrie will always be the best.


Just need to get rid of the people who are only there because of their "friendships" with Collinson and Little

----------

Glen1 (15-03-2012)

----------


## shalagee

Which actors fall into this category? Please let it be Norris, he's dreadful.

----------


## CrazyLea

:O Norris is the best character  :Stick Out Tongue:  He and what's her name (my gosh my memory is rubbish lately), what's her name? 
Well anyway her and Norris together is hilarious  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (15-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> :O Norris is the best character  He and what's her name (my gosh my memory is rubbish lately), what's her name? 
> Well anyway her and Norris together is hilarious


Her name is Mary  Taylor   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> :O Norris is the best character  He and what's her name (my gosh my memory is rubbish lately), what's her name? 
> Well anyway her and Norris together is hilarious


Norris and Mary make a great double act

----------


## sarah c

> Norris and Mary make a great double act


their spoof on countdown for children in need was hilarious!!

will Mary ever get her Man?

----------


## alan45

> their spoof on countdown for children in need was hilarious!!
> 
> will Mary ever get her Man?



I think she will eventually

----------


## Dennis tanner

> their spoof on countdown for children in need was hilarious!!
> 
> will Mary ever get her Man?


 Only if she kidnaps him again

----------


## CrazyLea

Ah Mary! 
She is like the best newer addition to the soap!
I think she and Noris make even the most boring of storylines great!

----------

flappinfanny (17-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Tracey didnt care her "brother" was banged up for murder 

Anne was acting very guilty last night especially when Carla said Peter was charged

----------


## Dennis tanner

> So Tracey didnt care her "brother" was banged up for murder


Typical Tracey Barlow

----------


## parkerman

She knows that even if he's found guilty he'll be out after about a year....

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah the mother isn't one of the main suspects,but I think they her and Frank may have had a fight and she's walloped him.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> So Tracey didnt care her "brother" was banged up for murder


Tracey is never eeally bothered about Peter, I suppose part of it is because they didn't exactly grow up together so they're not very close as step-siblings.

----------


## sarah c

notable I thought that when told Peter had confessed Anne said 'why....?...why?....'

----------


## flappinfanny

i actually found brian funny tonight, particuarly when julie found it arousing when brian was being masterful.

----------


## lizann

No sign of Jenny yet since the murder she is the killer 

Maria is back where was she?

Carla dont care or even make an effort for Simon the sooner her and Peter are over the better and she and Michelle can leave

----------


## Dazzle

> corrie may be total bo**ocks, bit is enjoyable, easy to watch bo**ocks.


Totally agree  :Smile:   Corrie is the soap I look forward to watching the most nowadays - the place that used to be held by EE.  (I'm not an Emmerdale watcher.)

----------

alan45 (18-03-2012), parkerman (18-03-2012), Siobhan (19-03-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Totally agree   Corrie is the soap I look forward to watching the most nowadays - the place that used to be held by EE.  (I'm not an Emmerdale watcher.)


I have always watched EE but Corrie has always been my favourite. It would have been like changing my football team just because a new one had come along

----------

alan45 (18-03-2012), Siobhan (19-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Peter didnt ask or visit his son when he was released only to Carla for a boozing session 

Anne is really looking and acting like the guilty one and that end scene of all the supposed suspects was pointless

----------


## Siobhan

> I have always watched EE but Corrie has always been my favourite. It would have been like changing my football team just because a new one had come along


I am like this about EE and Liverpool...

----------


## lizann

Sally's fall was so pathetic as was the reveal of Anne with the watch the writers really failed with Frank's murder 

Where is Jenny?

----------

Glen1 (20-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont understand Sally's behaviour with Anne or Carla last night why she should she care about Anne and what happens at his funeral 

Michelle, Maria and Carla all dressed in black together again what was the point? Carla should have gone by herself 

The knife scene with Anne and Carla was rubbish as was Anne as the killer

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed corries double hander, the second ep better than the first, but a shame it was ann, (a bit of a cop out) would have prefered it to be jenny.  the eps were well done,  the scenes with carla and ann were excellent, thanks to ali king and gwen taylor.  although i enjoyed corrie, it didnt have the impact ee had last night and found the southern soap more compelling.

----------


## tammyy2j

> enjoyed corries double hander, the second ep better than the first, but a shame it was ann, (a bit of a cop out) would have prefered it to be jenny.  the eps were well done,  the scenes with carla and ann were excellent, thanks to ali king and gwen taylor.  although i enjoyed corrie, it didnt have the impact ee had last night and found the southern soap more compelling.


Has there been any sign of Jenny since Frank's demise?

----------


## Perdita

> Has there been any sign of Jenny since Frank's demise?


Not seen here since the day Carla signed the contract

----------


## sarah c

> Not seen here since the day Carla signed the contract


and that is odd in itself - she was Frank's current girl friend and a feisty madame - she would have turned up once if not just to screech at people?

----------


## Perdita

> and that is odd in itself - she was Frank's current girl friend and a feisty madame - she would have turned up once if not just to screech at people?


Yes, I would have thought so too

----------


## tammyy2j

Also how did Kevin know where Frank lived?

----------


## sarah c

> Also how did Kevin know where Frank lived?


long shot - but maybe he had the address from the car service details....?

that said - Rosie knew where he lived when her and Jason rushed round there!!

----------

tammyy2j (20-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> long shot - but maybe he had the address from the car service details....?
> 
> that said - Rosie knew where he lived when her and Jason rushed round there!!


Could be but Kevin seem to also know his way round the house and why the hell didnt he call the police?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> and that is odd in itself - she was Frank's current girl friend and a feisty madame - she would have turned up once if not just to screech at people?


 Once he was dead, she would have lost interest




> Also how did Kevin know where Frank lived?


 Kevin would have made a point in knowing where Sally was visiting

----------


## Glen1

> I dont understand Sally's behaviour with Anne or Carla last night why she should she care about Anne and what happens at his funeral 
> 
> Michelle, Maria and Carla all dressed in black together again what was the point? Carla should have gone by herself 
> 
> The knife scene with Anne and Carla was rubbish as was Anne as the killer


I suppose it was a weak attempt to keep viewers guessing as to the culprit. I also thought the rest of it was rubbish. I would have loved to have seen Blanche at the service, stirring it, pure magic.What a shame she's no longer with us.

----------

alan45 (20-03-2012), flappinfanny (22-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I suppose it was a weak attempt to keep viewers guessing as to the culprit. I also thought the rest of it was rubbish. I would have loved to have seen Blanche at the service, stirring it, pure magic.What a shame she's no longer with us.


No Norris at the service did he know it was on  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Even a drunk Peter showing up might have made it somebit enjoyable

----------


## N.Fan

It was kinda obvious Anne had something to do with Frank's death before she admited it with her having the watch.

----------


## parkerman

Why did Sally take it upon herself to look after Anne at and after the funeral? Anne said that most of the people at the funeral were family. Wouldn't they have looked after Anne instead of a comparative stranger who she didn't really like anyway?

----------

lizann (21-03-2012)

----------


## alan45

> It was kinda obvious Anne had something to do with Frank's death before she admited it with her having the watch.


This isn't what you posted in your other thread

----------


## lizann

Anne was way too obvious as the killer (even Stevie Wonder could tell it was her) the writers should have through out a huge swerve and made one of the suspects the killer

----------


## tammyy2j

Will Carla just take back the factory now? She did sign a contract and was she paid yet?

Maybe an unknown child or sibling or relative of Frank can claim the factory

----------


## N.Fan

Legally she still owns the majority persent of the factory,and even if Anne gets convicted of killing Frank she's still bound to legally own the rest.

----------


## shalagee

> Legally she still owns the majority persent of the factory,and even if Anne gets convicted of killing Frank she's still bound to legally own the rest.


 I can't imagine Anne would ever try and do anything detrimental to Carla. Though it would be very nice to have a new interesting man enter the picture. There is a serious need of some cute guys!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Will Carla just take back the factory now? She did sign a contract and was she paid yet?
> 
> Maybe an unknown child or sibling or relative of Frank can claim the factory


Not without the contract

----------


## sarah c

> Not without the contract


and Ann cant inheirit Frank's portion of the factory as you cant profit from murder......it will be interesting to see if the script writes gloss over this

easy answer of course is for Frank to have made a will in Carla's favour when they were together and forgotten to revoke it?

----------


## lizann

Anne might get Sally to run the factory for her

----------


## sarah c

> Anne might get Sally to run the factory for her


the factory shouldnt be Anne's to run?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> and Ann cant inheirit Frank's portion of the factory as you cant profit from murder.....


 Totally agre




> it will be interesting to see if the script writes gloss over this


Every chance they will as soaps are hopless at legal matters

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope the writers add in a line or two to explain the absence of Jenny

----------


## shalagee

> I hope the writers add in a line or two to explain the absence of Jenny


 Jenny supposedly believed Carla until the trial. Some people know that Frank was in fact a rapist but they haven't shown us that it's common knowledge yet. Once the news is out it would be logical for Jenny to show her face again and give some business to Carla. Then again she was such an incidental character they may just forget about her entirely. She's what I refer to as a speed bump character, the just throw them in to muddy the waters. They're there just long enough to slow things down but they have no real purpose otherwise.

----------


## flappinfanny

liking the relationship between tina and tommy, beautifully played by chris and michelle.

----------


## N.Fan

> liking the relationship between tina and tommy, beautifully played by chris and michelle.


But with Tommy seeing Tina's list about him the relationship might be over before it's even started.

----------


## tammyy2j

> But with Tommy seeing Tina's list about him the relationship might be over before it's even started.


Very Ross and Rachel from Friends with the list but less comedy

----------

flappinfanny (24-03-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

I thoroughly enjoyed Gail and David's wind-up of Audrey - perfectly played by all the actors.

Sunita's dance on the car was entertaining too - it's nice to see her let her hair down.  I'm finding the disintegration of her marriage to Dev, and growing closeness to Karl very believable.

Not sorry to see the back of the nasty Amber.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> liking the relationship between tina and tommy, beautifully played by chris and michelle.


I am finding it rather tiresome. Please make it stop. It's like a naff USA sitcom.

----------


## N.Fan

Don't think Amber will be missed much by anyone except Dev,but it's probably not the last we'll see of her.At least she was good at stiring things up.

----------


## alan45

> very ross and rachel from friends with the list but less comedy





> i am finding it rather tiresome. Please make it stop. It's like a naff usa sitcom.


lol

----------


## flappinfanny

> very ross and rachel from friends with the list but less comedy


'we were on a break'

----------


## tammyy2j

There's no fool like an old fool yes you Audrey

----------


## lizann

The smile on Lewis's face he will clean Audrey completely this time around 

Dev should tell Stella to mind her own business and stay out of his marriage

----------


## Dazzle

> The smile on Lewis's face he will clean Audrey completely this time around


I hope David doesn't give in and sign the salon back over to Audrey.

----------


## sarah c

> I hope David doesn't give in and sign the salon back over to Audrey.


if Audrey destroys the contract they signed - and no money changed hands? - David never bought the salon from her - where would devil boy stand?

his and Gails word that there ever was a handover?

----------


## Dazzle

> if Audrey destroys the contract they signed - and no money changed hands? - David never bought the salon from her - where would devil boy stand?
> 
> his and Gails word that there ever was a handover?


I thought there would be more to it than just signing contracts - wouldn't solicitors have to have been be involved?  Maybe someone with more knowledge can correct me.

----------


## sarah c

> I thought there would be more to it than just signing contracts - wouldn't solicitors have to have been be involved?  Maybe someone with more knowledge can correct me.


I am not sure they ever did lodge the contract with a solicitor - as spoilers say that Audrey tears up the contract they signed?


so if it isntphysically stored with a solicitor - where's the proof it existed?

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

I'm surprised the salon is still open after David took over,was expecting that to be another thing he messed up.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I hope David doesn't give in and sign the salon back over to Audrey.


If the annoying wimp wants his own  salon, let him work for one.

----------


## Dazzle

> If the annoying wimp wants his own  salon, let him work for one.


It's not so much that I'm for David keeping the salon, as I'm against Lewis getting his greedy paws on it.

----------


## lillabet

duplicated post

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2012)

----------


## lillabet

> I am not sure they ever did lodge the contract with a solicitor - as spoilers say that Audrey tears up the contract they signed?
> 
> 
> so if it isntphysically stored with a solicitor - where's the proof it existed?


She did say last night I will get my solicitor to tear the other copy up, I'm not sure he would do that, I just hate the thought of Lewis cleaning her out,

----------


## sarah c

> She did say last night I will get my solicitor to tear the other copy up, I'm not sure he would do that, I just hate the thought of Lewis cleaning her out,


ah well if there is a copy lodged with the solicitor then no they wouldnt destroy it.....

----------


## shalagee

> It's not so much that I'm for David keeping the salon, as I'm against Lewis getting his greedy paws on it.


 As I didn't find Coronation Street until just recently I don't know the prior story between Lewis and Audrey. I'll have to take the word of you that did and accept that he's still after her money. He does seem so sincere.

----------


## Dazzle

> As I didn't find Coronation Street until just recently I don't know the prior story between Lewis and Audrey. I'll have to take the word of you that did and accept that he's still after her money. He does seem so sincere.


We can't be 100% certain that Lewis is out to con Audrey this time, but he certainly was last time - and he appeared just as sincere then.  I personally don't believe he's changed, but only time will tell if I'm right.

----------


## sarah c

> We can't be 100% certain that Lewis is out to con Audrey this time, but he certainly was last time - and he appeared just as sincere then.  I personally don't believe he's changed, but only time will tell if I'm right.


only thing I would add, was last time he came as an escort, audrey and all the others paid for his time and services, and they knew he was with them for cash....

this time he has come to audrey as himself alone?

----------


## lillabet

> only thing I would add, was last time he came as an escort, audrey and all the others paid for his time and services, and they knew he was with them for cash....
> 
> this time he has come to audrey as himself alone?


But dont forget she bumped into him accidently, would he have come looking if she hadn't,

----------


## shalagee

> We can't be 100% certain that Lewis is out to con Audrey this time, but he certainly was last time - and he appeared just as sincere then.  I personally don't believe he's changed, but only time will tell if I'm right.


 I am a hopeless romantic and hope that love will conquer all and Lewis really will be good for Audrey.

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2012), parkerman (27-03-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> But dont forget she bumped into him accidently, would he have come looking if she hadn't,


true...

but on accidently meeting his first thought was to do a runner. Why come back again and repay Peter's money if not for Audrey?

bit of a false economy if she then told him to get lost..?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I am a hopeless romantic and hope that love will conquer all and Lewis really will be good for Audrey.


I'm hoping for the same thing, Audrey deserves a bit of happiness. Plus Gail has been so annoying and self-righteous about the whole thing that I just want him to prove her wrong!

----------

parkerman (27-03-2012), sarah c (27-03-2012)

----------


## lizann

> I'm hoping for the same thing, Audrey deserves a bit of happiness. Plus Gail has been so annoying and self-righteous about the whole thing that I just want him to prove her wrong!


I want Gail to be proved right in this instant  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

Why?

----------


## lizann

> Why?


Audrey is bugging me more than Gail

----------


## N.Fan

Gail bugs me more than any character on corrie.I hope David ends up with nothing.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I hope David ends up with nothing.


Ditto

----------


## shalagee

> Ditto


 If Audrey signed over the salon only as a way to prevent some of the costs of inheriting, then the salon is still hers and they all know it. By trying to force her hand they will accomplish nothing. Even if they are right and Lewis is once again trying to pull a con, Audrey will not thank them for interfering. Personally I find Gail and David very irritating, especially Gail. She is just horrible, always in everyone's business, contributing large doses of negativity.

----------

parkerman (29-03-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

i love what the writers have done with gail.  i dont find her annoying at all.  i have always liked the character and have fond memories of her and susie birchall lodging with elsie.  helen worth is superb as is sue nicholls as audrey, you would believe they were mother and  daughter and david and kylie have added a lot to the platt/mcintyre household.  i hope in the future there will be more arguments and hoo- har with eileen.

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2012), tammyy2j (30-03-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

the pairing up of ken and steve could be very funny.  simon gregson is superb as steve and could be the new ken barlow in time.  steves face was a picture when ken turned up with his suit case.   :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> the pairing up of ken and steve could be very funny.  simon gregson is superb as steve and could be the new ken barlow in time.  steves face was a picture when ken turned up with his suit case.


I'll give it no more than a week :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> the pairing up of ken and steve could be very funny.  simon gregson is superb as steve and could be the new ken barlow in time.  steves face was a picture when ken turned up with his suit case.


Ken is a clinger no other friends he has and how he puts up with Dreary and TraceyLuv is a miracle

----------


## alan45

> the pairing up of ken and steve could be very funny.  simon gregson is superb as steve and could be the new ken barlow in time.  steves face was a picture when ken turned up with his suit case.





> I'll give it no more than a week





> Ken is a clinger no other friends he has and how he puts up with Dreary and TraceyLuv is a miracle


I think its a brilliant pairng full of comedy potential. I would like to see the storyline continue for a while yet

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think its a brilliant pairng full of comedy potential. I would like to see the storyline continue for a while yet


I never find Ken funny

----------


## flappinfanny

as a rule i don't , but i couldnt stop laughing when he downed that pint in the rovers.  hilarious.

----------


## sarah c

> I think its a brilliant pairng full of comedy potential. I would like to see the storyline continue for a while yet


same sex pairings are often better value for money than 'couples'?

marlon and paddy - comedy
nicola and lauren - sound
jane and tanya - ditto

so this could develop despite the age gap?

----------


## alan45

> I never find Ken funny


Ken on his own pobably not. Ken and Steve together potential comedy gold

----------


## flappinfanny

laughed at eileen and lesley and the brown sauce.  funny.

----------


## parkerman

Ken: I couldn't find the cafetiere... :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2012), flappinfanny (31-03-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

just wanted to give eileen a big hug.  sue clever is always superb.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Ken: I couldn't find the cafetiere...


It's been great seeing Kenny doing something different

----------


## lizann

Tracey the voice of reason and sense - what is happening  :Ponder:

----------


## flappinfanny

im really enjoying watching corrie again, they have got the light and dark spot on.  corrie is at its very best when nothing happens, this is also the case with the archers.  i much prefer the show to be character driven.

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Tracey the voice of reason and sense - what is happening


She may have been sensible about Lesley but she was still vile and obnoxious whilst doing it

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2012), Glen1 (01-04-2012), parkerman (01-04-2012)

----------


## Glen1

The best one liner for me was Fiz's reply when Tracey said Lesley should be locked up, Fiz tells Tracey she still should be.

----------

Dennis tanner (02-04-2012), tammyy2j (02-04-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> just wanted to give eileen a big hug.  sue clever is always superb.


I think the Lesley storyline has been a huge let down myself - Sue Clever as Eileen deserves better

----------

Glen1 (02-04-2012), lizann (03-04-2012), parkerman (02-04-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I think the Lesley storyline has been a huge let down myself - Sue Clever as Eileen deserves better


It has been rather tedius and not entertaining at all. I watch soaps to be entertained.

----------

Glen1 (03-04-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

I can't wait to see Audry's reaction when she finds out David has billed his lawyers letter to the salon account.

----------


## lizann

So Lesley goes into a home is that the end of her maybe a casual mention here and there

I think Maria has a crush on Marcus he seems very good with the kids I think him and Sean might ask her to be a surrogate for them in the future

----------


## sarah c

> I can't wait to see Audry's reaction when she finds out David has billed his lawyers letter to the salon account.


one of amazement at the poor story writing I would say??!

As David's lawyer he cannot advise, interfere or act in anyway for the Salon - so he shoudl have billed David and no one else..

----------

parkerman (03-04-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> It has been rather tedius and not entertaining at all. I watch soaps to be entertained.


I wish Paul were going into the home with Lesley!!  Hus one acting technique seems to be - expell large amount of air at every occasion

enter a room - huge breath out, be told to move out by Eileen, huge blow out.... its like he is blowing up invisible balloons all the time

----------

parkerman (03-04-2012)

----------


## shalagee

> So Lesley goes into a home is that the end of her maybe a casual mention here and there
> 
> I think Maria has a crush on Marcus he seems very good with the kids I think him and Sean might ask her to be a surrogate for them in the future


You could be right, having Maria be a surrogate would make sense. But I don't think Sean wants another child and just yesterday Marcus said he wanted to be a freind to lts of children.

----------


## shalagee

> I wish Paul were going into the home with Lesley!!  Hus one acting technique seems to be - expell large amount of air at every occasion
> 
> enter a room - huge breath out, be told to move out by Eileen, huge blow out.... its like he is blowing up invisible balloons all the time


 I don't care for the Paul character much either. As my own mother has Alzheimer's it is not a comfortable story line to watch.

----------


## N.Fan

It seemed Eileen was giving Paul a choice either his wife goes into a home or they split up,but maybe when his wife ripped up their wedding photos that made his decision even easier.

----------


## shalagee

> It seemed Eileen was giving Paul a choice either his wife goes into a home or they split up,but maybe when his wife ripped up their wedding photos that made his decision even easier.


 I think Eileen really saw that Lesley needed more care than the 2 of them could provide. Quite frankly the whole idea of them staying with his girl friend was a real stretch.

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed thurs ep of corrie. im actually starting to feel a bit of sympathy for paul now.  very well  acted.  and poor tommy, tina just put the poor lad out of his misery and get it together.  they make a great couple.  as for kirsty, poor ty.  we know whats to come.  good to see the show tackling issues in a corrie way.  brilliant.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> enjoyed thurs ep of corrie. im actually starting to feel a bit of sympathy for paul now.  very well  acted.  and poor tommy, tina just put the poor lad out of his misery and get it together.  they make a great couple.  as for kirsty, poor ty.  we know whats to come.  good to see the show tackling issues in a corrie way.  brilliant.


Poor Toomy couldn't even be arsed to go and see his grandmother

----------


## N.Fan

Looks like Kirsty's nasty side is starting to resurface again,she totally over reacted just becauce Tyrone was half an hour late,it's not like he didn't have a good excuse.

----------


## tammyy2j

Finally Tommy got his girl

----------

flappinfanny (07-04-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Finally Tommy got his girl


and Tina got herself an annoying selfish git

----------


## alan45

> and Tina got herself an annoying selfish git


Ah yes but a RICH annoying selfish git

----------


## Dazzle

Leanne trying to get custody of Simon is totally unrealistic - she's got no legal claim to Simon, surely?  She's not related to Simon and didn't adopt him - she was only his step-mother for a year or so!  If she's really worried about his welfare, surely the best she could do in real life would be to call Social Services.

----------


## shalagee

> Leanne trying to get custody of Simon is totally unrealistic - she's got no legal claim to Simon, surely?  She's not related to Simon and didn't adopt him - she was only his step-mother for a year or so!  If she's really worried about his welfare, surely the best she could do in real life would be to call Social Services.


 I agree that she has doubtful rights over Simon at best.  But recently reality doesn't seem very important to the writers.

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2012)

----------


## parkerman

I don't think, for once, you can dismiss this as poor writing or research. What a court would have to decide is what is in the best interests of the child and, in this case, it may be that the best interests of Simon is to be with Leanne. As his (ex) step-mother, she has every right to try and get custody of him.

----------

alan45 (08-04-2012), Dazzle (08-04-2012), lizann (09-04-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I agree that she has doubtful rights over Simon at best.  But recently reality doesn't seem very important to the writers.


Leanne's past ought to show it's ugly head in this battle too.

----------


## alan45

> Leanne's past ought to show it's ugly head in this battle too.


No doubt it will.  She may well receive the backing of Dreary and Kenneth

----------


## flappinfanny

its a pity blanche is no longer with us.  she would have plenty to say.

----------

alan45 (09-04-2012), lizann (09-04-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Ah yes but a RICH annoying selfish git


Who?

----------


## sarah c

> Who?


Tommy is

----------


## lizann

Sunita and Karl are so boring I have no interest in their affair

----------


## shalagee

> Sunita and Karl are so boring I have no interest in their affair


 I agree that there is little and no chemistry between these 2 actors and a romance even of the most mild kind, isn't believable. Even though Dev is a behaving like a total jerk.

----------


## sarah c

> Dev is a behaving like a total jerk.


Dev has always been a complete jerk!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> and Tina got herself an annoying selfish git


Yes but he is hot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (10-04-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

mondays eps were very good again.  loved carla's line to peter in the cafe after letting simon spend time with leanne, 'bless you my child.'  ali kings delivery is first class!

----------


## parkerman

So Tommy plans to take Tina around the world with his Â£12,000. Has he looked at holiday brochure prices lately!?

----------


## tammyy2j

Sunita didnt think much of talking to her kids intead making a move on Karl surprised she make the first move 

I hope Leanne gets custody of Simon

----------


## N.Fan

I though Stella was a bit too quick to take Karl back,even if he did sell his football shirt.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Tommy is


Hardly rich.

----------


## sarah c

> Hardly rich.


agree with you now the size of the bequest has been revealed!!!??

I'm moving to Weatherfield if 12k makes you rich....

----------


## LostVoodoo

> So Tommy plans to take Tina around the world with his Â£12,000. Has he looked at holiday brochure prices lately!?


You can get a round-the-world plane ticket for about Â£1.5k, I think he was thinking about the backpacker route like he's talked about before rather than top hotels. I think the idea would be great, although they haven't been together long. I think Tina would go in real life, but she has to stay on the Street obviously.

----------


## parkerman

> You can get a round-the-world plane ticket for about Â£1.5k, I think he was thinking about the backpacker route like he's talked about before rather than top hotels.


That's the way to treat your girl!

----------


## Perdita

Ozzie!!! yeahhh, wondered what happened to him   :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Leanne and Peter just tells Carla now she is Simon's new mummy now  :Angry: 

I lol'd at David's boss asking was Kylie his wife or sister or both  :Lol:

----------


## N.Fan

I thought David had the perfect job working as a skivie,I don't know why the salon manager even let him do Kylie's hair in the first place and it definately wasn't worth Â£50.
Surely it must be illegal for David and Kylie to start living in the salon,I hope that they have just made matters worse and they don't have any chance of getting their hands on the salon ever.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I thought David had the perfect job working as a skivie,I don't know why the salon manager even let him do Kylie's hair in the first place and it definately wasn't worth Â£50.
> Surely it must be illegal for David and Kylie to start living in the salon,I hope that they have just made matters worse and they don't have any chance of getting their hands on the salon ever.


Did Audrey sign over the business and the building? I suspect that it was just the business.

----------


## sarah c

> Did Audrey sign over the business and the building? I suspect that it was just the business.


I would say you're right as Maria is still renting the flat from Audrey?

----------


## N.Fan

I thought it was funny when Audry decked the cop,didn't think she should have got charged with police assualt and criminal damage.It should have been David and Kylie that was charged for being annoying characters. :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I thought it was funny when Audry decked the cop,didn't think she should have got charged with police assualt and criminal damage


 It was rather farcical


> .It should have been David and Kylie that was charged for being annoying characters.


 Agreed

----------


## lizann

Quite disappointed with Betty's demise very poor acting from all involved expected better from the older cast

----------


## sarah c

> Quite disappointed with Betty's demise very poor acting from all involved expected better from the older cast


made me cry (not the acting I mean!!) the episode

----------


## N.Fan

Corrie won't be the same without Betty,she was a legend.

----------

tammyy2j (17-04-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Corrie won't be the same without Betty,she was a legend.


She was a legend and it will not be the same but it can't be said that she will be missed as she died some time ago.

----------


## N.Fan

It was a bit of a shock to find out that it was Betty who owned the Rovers Return,especially for Stella.

----------


## parkerman

> It was a bit of a shock to find out that it was Betty who owned the Rovers Return,especially for Stella.


Especially as it was sold BEFORE Annie Walker died!

----------


## sarah c

> Especially as it was sold BEFORE Annie Walker died!


who did Annie Walker sell it to?

----------


## parkerman

> who did Annie Walker sell it to?


    Jack and Annie Walker bought the lease of The Rovers Return and moved in on 4 February 1937.

    Annie continued the tenancy until 1984 when she signed The Rovers Return over to her son Billy making him landlord.

    The brewery, Newton and Ridley, unhappy with the way the pub was being run into the ground by Billy Walker's wayward behaviour, made him an offer he couldn't refuse for the licence. Rather than resell the licence, the brewery decided to hire a manager instead and appointed Bet Lynch who became the brewery's first single manageress of the Rovers.

    The following year Newton and Ridley decided to sell the licence to the pub and offered Bet first refusal. However Bet couldn't raise the money and Alec Gilroy lent her the cash to purchase the licence allowing her to become the landlady.

    Either way, Annie Walker, who died c. 1995, was neither owner nor licensee at the time of her death so she couldn't have bequeathed it to anyone, let alone Betty.

----------

Glen1 (23-04-2012), sarah c (20-04-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Jack and Annie Walker bought the lease of The Rovers Return and moved in on 4 February 1937.
> 
>     Annie continued the tenancy until 1984 when she signed The Rovers Return over to her son Billy making him landlord.
> 
>     The brewery, Newton and Ridley, unhappy with the way the pub was being run into the ground by Billy Walker's wayward behaviour, made him an offer he couldn't refuse for the licence. Rather than resell the licence, the brewery decided to hire a manager instead and appointed Bet Lynch who became the brewery's first single manageress of the Rovers.
> 
>     The following year Newton and Ridley decided to sell the licence to the pub and offered Bet first refusal. However Bet couldn't raise the money and Alec Gilroy lent her the cash to purchase the licence allowing her to become the landlady.
> 
>     Either way, Annie Walker, who died c. 1995, was neither owner nor licensee at the time of her death so she couldn't have bequeathed it to anyone, let alone Betty.


so if it was more frequently the licence that was being sold on, presumably the Brewery always owned the building itself?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> It was a bit of a shock to find out that it was Betty who owned the Rovers Return,especially for Stella.


It certainly was a shock for two reasons

1. She never owned the pub

2. If she did own the pub, she sold it long before she died.

NB. Breweries sell tenancies but not licences. Licences were a matter for the local magistrates.

----------


## flappinfanny

i know there has been a lot of hoo ha over whether betty owned the rovers , but i dont really mind.  i can over look this lapse in corrie history. 

i enjoyed the scenes for bettys funeral/wake.  they were excellent, a joy to watch and a fitting tribute to the legendary betty driver.  corrie at its best.

----------


## alan45

From Daran Littles book as posted on Corrieblog

The Rovers Return was one of several  hostelries in the area, including the Flying Horse, owned by local brewery Newton and Ridley.  Originally to be called the Queen Victoria, following the ‘Old Queen’s’  death in 1901 the pub was renamed the Rovers Return Inn instead.  It had 4 bedrooms (one was needed for paying guests for the Rovers to be considered an Inn) and a laundry room which was later converted into a bathroom.  The Rovers Return opened its doors on 16th August 1902.  

Jack and Annie Walker moved in to the Rovers in 1938.  There were quite a few lodgers in the course of their tenancy, including Emily (Nugent) in 1968.  Jack died of a heart attack in 1970 and Annie stayed on as manager, appointing Betty Turpin as head barmaid, and Bet Lynch as assistant barmaid. 

 In October 1983 Annie retired from the Rovers to go and live with Joan in Derby, and the pub was taken over by her son Billy Walker as a condition of Annie paying off his gambling debts of Â£6000.  Billy’s reign as manager wasn’t too successful and he left to go back to Jersey, leaving the managership open for grabs.  Betty Turpin urged Bet Lynch to apply for it, and to their delight Bet Lynch became manager of the Rovers Return.  

In 1986 the Rovers burned down as a result of Jack Duckworth trying to mend a fuse, but the pub was rebuilt and given a nice new modern look by the brewery.  Delighted with the new look Rovers, Bet tried to buy the licence from the brewery, but was overwhelmed by the size of the repayments and fled to Torremolinos.  

Alec Gilroy’s name was put over the door of the Rovers, helped by Betty Turpin and Gloria Todd, and after Bet and Alec married in 1987 Alec ‘gave’ bet the Rovers by putting her name over the door instead.  

When Alec left Weatherfield in 1992, Bet remained as manager of the Rovers.  In 1994 Bet heard that the Rovers was up for sale by the brewery and she could have it for Â£66,000.  With no money of her own, Bet approached Rita for a loan.  Rita briefly considered a partnership with Bet but backed out when she realised Bet had neither money nor business sense either, and turned Bet down.  

Consequently, the Rovers went under the hammer and was bought by Jack and Vera Duckworth, the first in a line of outright owners of the Rovers Return.

----------

Glen1 (23-04-2012), parkerman (23-04-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> i know there has been a lot of hoo ha over whether betty owned the rovers , but i dont really mind.  i can over look this lapse in corrie history. 
> 
> i enjoyed the scenes for bettys funeral/wake.  they were excellent, a joy to watch and a fitting tribute to the legendary betty driver.  corrie at its best.


 I thought that the nonsense about the ownership spoilt it somewhat. It just wasn't needed




> From Daran Littles book as posted on Corrieblog
> 
> The Rovers Return was one of several  hostelries in the area, including the Flying Horse, owned by local brewery Newton and Ridley.  Originally to be called the Queen Victoria, following the âOld Queenâsâ  death in 1901 the pub was renamed the Rovers Return Inn instead.  It had 4 bedrooms (one was needed for paying guests for the Rovers to be considered an Inn) and a laundry room which was later converted into a bathroom.  The Rovers Return opened its doors on 16th August 1902.  
> 
> Jack and Annie Walker moved in to the Rovers in 1938.  There were quite a few lodgers in the course of their tenancy, including Emily (Nugent) in 1968.  Jack died of a heart attack in 1970 and Annie stayed on as manager, appointing Betty Turpin as head barmaid, and Bet Lynch as assistant barmaid. 
> 
>  In October 1983 Annie retired from the Rovers to go and live with Joan in Derby, and the pub was taken over by her son Billy Walker as a condition of Annie paying off his gambling debts of Â£6000.  Billyâs reign as manager wasnât too successful and he left to go back to Jersey, leaving the managership open for grabs.  Betty Turpin urged Bet Lynch to apply for it, and to their delight Bet Lynch became manager of the Rovers Return.  
> 
> In 1986 the Rovers burned down as a result of Jack Duckworth trying to mend a fuse, but the pub was rebuilt and given a nice new modern look by the brewery.  Delighted with the new look Rovers, Bet tried to buy the licence from the brewery, but was overwhelmed by the size of the repayments and fled to Torremolinos.  
> ...


AT last a bit of sense from Daran Littlle apart from the fact that the Brewery do not sell licences, They sell tenancies and they sell propertiies. Licences were a matter for the local magistrates.

----------

Glen1 (23-04-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Bet or Alec or others who worked with Betty like Becky, Raquel etc  might return for the funeral

----------

Glen1 (23-04-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I thought Bet or Alec or others who worked with Betty like Becky, Raquel etc  might return for the funeral


agreed, at least some old faces couldve been persuaded to come back

----------

Glen1 (23-04-2012), tammyy2j (24-04-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sally back at her machine  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

So anyway, Nick said he checked with the Council and they said they had given planning permission for Terry's new lap dancing club and yet none of the residents' knew anything about it. Before granting planning permission the council has to write to all neighbouring residents setting out details of the planning application and asking for objections....hmmm.....

----------


## N.Fan

Too bad Sally didn't get to buy into the factory,but at least she had Kevin to comfort her.

Didn't surprise me Norris is the ring leader against the opening of Terry's club,that's what he does best moan,moan,moan about everything.But he couldn't even be bothered to stay in the club allnight,he's all talk and no action.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> So anyway, Nick said he checked with the Council and they said they had given planning permission for Terry's new lap dancing club and yet none of the residents' knew anything about it. Before granting planning permission the council has to write to all neighbouring residents setting out details of the planning application and asking for objections....hmmm.....


You also have to fix a copy of the application outside the premises.

----------


## parkerman

> You also have to fix a copy of the application outside the premises.


Yes, that too.

----------


## N.Fan

Maybe if the club does open there could be a job for Leanne,as she's worked in the adult industry before. :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Wasnt Tommy and Kylie suppose to be setting up a strippers club or group at some stage?

I think I read that somewhere on here

----------


## sarah c

> Wasnt Tommy and Kylie suppose to be setting up a strippers club or group at some stage?
> 
> I think I read that somewhere on here


yes early on in Tommy's stay on the street from memory...

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Maybe if the club does open there could be a job for Leanne,as she's worked in the adult industry before.


and David Platt could be a doorman

----------

N.Fan (26-04-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe if the club does open there could be a job for Leanne,as she's worked in the adult industry before.


Lewis was an escort as well so thats two employees already for the club  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (28-04-2012), N.Fan (26-04-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Lewis was an escort as well so thats two employees already for the club


and if Nick knocked through from the Bistro - Lewis could step through in the style of 'Mr Ben' and do double shifts..?

----------


## parkerman

Also Rawsie could return and model for advertisements for the place.

----------


## lizann

> Also Rawsie could return and model for advertisements for the place.


No Rita and Emily would be better  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> No Rita and Emily would be better


How dare you associate my fiancee with that place !!! :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## flappinfanny

mary was funny,  it was completely ott, but amusing in a corrie way.

----------


## N.Fan

I don't know how Sean is allowed to make the hot pot in Eileens kitchen,surley he must be breaking several health and safety regulations.

----------


## sarah c

> I don't know how Sean is allowed to make the hot pot in Eileens kitchen,surley he must be breaking several health and safety regulations.


absolutely!!! but that kitchen out the back of the Rovers cant be much better - as it is the family kitchen no an industrial one?

----------


## sarah c

> mary was funny,  it was completely ott, but amusing in a corrie way.


Mary is great and the 'Queen' parody was hillarious!!  I wouldlike to Mary have more serious storylines but her comedy input is priceless

----------


## parkerman

How is *DC* Brooks *PC* Kirsty Soames' "superior officer?

----------


## Katy

Im a bit behind. just as fat az audrey having her heart attack. shes looking a tad under the weather. 

enjoyed the funeral speech that gordon read out. very moving.

----------


## sarah c

> How is *DC* Brooks *PC* Kirsty Soames' "superior officer?


because he is a MAN.....

----------

parkerman (29-04-2012)

----------


## sarah c

again poor research by the script writers.

surely trepass is a civil not criminal matter? or am I wrong. The only way they could have been removed from Unit 7 would have been via a Court Order - obtained by Terry and enforced by the plod...?

----------

parkerman (29-04-2012)

----------


## alan45

Even the station cat has more wit than Police Constable Kirsty Soames. Sarah C is correct. A Detective Constable is no higher rank than her even though most soaps seem to make the same mistake.  Trespass in itself IS a civil offence and the police do not normally become involved. If however the having enterered the building were to cause Criminal Damage then the arrest able offence of Burglary would be committed.

The whole storyline involving PC Soames is a load of codswallop but I have come to expect nothing less with Corrie at the moment

----------

sarah c (30-04-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I don't know how Sean is allowed to make the hot pot in Eileens kitchen,surley he must be breaking several health and safety regulations.


 It's call Home made Hot pot




> How is *DC* Brooks *PC* Kirsty Soames' "superior officer?


 He's not. Bad research again, although some detectives think they are an higher rank

----------


## parkerman

> He's not. Bad research again, although some detectives think they are an higher rank


It was Kirsty who told Tyrone that he was her superior officer.

----------


## flappinfanny

poor julie, it would have been nice if the script writers hadnt gone done the albert square route.  it would have been better for her and brian to have the baby and show how more mature parents bring up a child.  

i thought katy cavanagh performance was excellent and very moving.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> poor julie, it would have been nice if the script writers hadnt gone done the albert square route.  it would have been better for her and brian to have the baby and show how more mature parents bring up a child.  
> 
> i thought katy cavanagh performance was excellent and very moving.


I agree.  What a shame this has turned into a miserable story!

----------


## flappinfanny

loved the scenes with norris, emily and mary and the power drill.  it was emilys face that made me smile.  the oldies are  brilliant and make corrie a joy to watch.   :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> poor julie, it would have been nice if the script writers hadnt gone done the albert square route.  it would have been better for her and brian to have the baby and show how more mature parents bring up a child.  
> 
> i thought katy cavanagh performance was excellent and very moving.


Totally agree with this. Katy is always excellent

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> poor julie, it would have been nice if the script writers hadnt gone done the albert square route.  it would have been better for her and brian to have the baby and show how more mature parents bring up a child.  
> 
> i thought katy cavanagh performance was excellent and very moving.


Totally agree.  Despite Julie and Brian's  naive behaviour.  I think they would make wonderful parents.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Totally agree.  Despite Julie and Brian's  naive behaviour.  I think they would make wonderful parents.


I love that pair, especially Julie

----------

Chloe O'brien (05-05-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

the scenes with julie and brian in hosiptal were excellent and showed a different side to both characters.

----------


## flappinfanny

thought jason was hilarious in the rovers when he was introducing his latest bird to tommy.  'her dads names kevin, her mams called sally and her sister, HER SISTER is a lesbian.' brilliant.   :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> the scenes with julie and brian in hosiptal were excellent and showed a different side to both characters.


Yes, they even showed that Brian could be a decent headmaster after all!

----------


## alan45

Obviously the Street Scriptwriters are totally unaware of employment law. Kirsty loses her job without so much as a disciplinary hearing or suspension.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Obviously the Street Scriptwriters are totally unaware of employment law. Kirsty loses her job without so much as a disciplinary hearing or suspension.


She said she was suspended and feared the worst is what I underwstood

----------


## Perdita

> She said she was suspended and feared the worst is what I underwstood


she said she lost her job, that is why Ty told her about the job at Underworld

----------

alan45 (06-05-2012)

----------


## alan45

> She said she was suspended and feared the worst is what I underwstood





> she said she lost her job, that is why Ty told her about the job at Underworld


I thought at first that she was just suspended but she has definitely said she has lost it.. If she was suspended it would probably be on full pay so she wouldn't need a job sewing gussets

----------


## Perdita

> I thought at first that she was just suspended but she has definitely said she has lost it.. If she was suspended it would probably be on full pay so she wouldn't need a job sewing gussets


she would not have been sewing gussets, she would have packed the finished objects in packing department

----------

alan45 (06-05-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Obviously the Street Scriptwriters are totally unaware of employment law. Kirsty loses her job without so much as a disciplinary hearing or suspension.


Take them to an Employment Tribunal, Kirsty. I'll take the case up for you.

----------


## alan45

> she would not have been sewing gussets, she would have packed the finished objects in packing department


Maybe packing another punch for Tyrone

----------


## lizann

I am liking having nasty Terry back Nigel plays the role so well 

Sunita couldnt wait to jump Karl she is a desperate slapper couldnt care less about these two and their dumb affair

----------


## parkerman

Would Tina really have been that concerned about leaving the "club" unlocked?

----------


## Brucie

Although she refers to losing her job, and not being a "copper", she was only suspended, and suspended police officers always get full pay until some sort of hearing takes place. The whole new job at Underworld storyline is laughable, and undermines the decent storyline about her battering tyrone.

----------


## parkerman

She said she'd been sacked.

----------


## sarah c

> She said she'd been sacked.


tut tut writers - should have got this right...

there would've been a disciplinary process and hearing before she was sacked, regardless of the previous warning

----------


## Perdita

> tut tut writers - should have got this right...
> 
> there would've been a disciplinary process and hearing before she was sacked, regardless of the previous warning


Maybe, in Weatherfield that can all happen within 2 days of the offence having taken place???

----------


## sarah c

> Maybe, in Weatherfield that can all happen within 2 days of the offence having taken place???


well to be fair she was the odd one out - actually having a job that took her away from the street!! so now she can be a fulltime character

Paul to work in the kebab shop next then?

----------


## shalagee

> Maybe, in Weatherfield that can all happen within 2 days of the offence having taken place???


All to often the writers bend the facts to suit their storyline. Obvious things like not handling Kirsty's job problems correctly asks us to suspend belief too much. We all realize that we're watching fiction but still they should respect our intelligence.

----------


## parkerman

> Maybe, in Weatherfield that can all happen within 2 days of the offence having taken place???


Well it usually only takes one day to be referred to hospital and be in having your operation. Weatherfield is a beacon for how society should be prganised!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> All to often the writers bend the facts to suit their storyline. Obvious things like not handling Kirsty's job problems correctly asks us to suspend belief too much. We all realize that we're watching fiction but still they should respect our intelligence.


It would have been asier if she had said she had been advised to resign

----------


## tammyy2j

Paul is a selfish git talking in front of Lesley about divorce and this storyline is ruining the character of Eileen, it has been a huge failure imo 

Dev at dinner was plain icky

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2012), Glen1 (11-05-2012), lizann (12-05-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Paul is a selfish git talking in front of Lesley about divorce and this storyline is ruining the character of Eileen, it has been a huge failure imo 
> 
> Dev at dinner was plain icky


It hasn't ruined Eileen for me, but it is a very depressing storyline.  Pretty much depressing all this week.  Wake up Corrie!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Glen1

> Paul is a selfish git talking in front of Lesley about divorce and this storyline is ruining the character of Eileen, it has been a huge failure imo 
> 
> Dev at dinner was plain icky


Agree,The Paul character has been a waste of time from day 1, the Lesley storyline had potential but it's been spoilt. Eileen deserves a better quality actor and character to pair with. Hope Eileen boots him out soon, and gets someone worthy of her talent and sense of humour.imo.

----------


## shalagee

> Paul is a selfish git talking in front of Lesley about divorce and this storyline is ruining the character of Eileen, it has been a huge failure imo 
> 
> Dev at dinner was plain icky


I think the Paul Eileen storyline has run its course too. Alzheimers is a horrible disease but marriage is for better or worse. Paul  needs to get the right care for Lesley not just what's best for him. The whole idea of taking your sick wife to live with your girl friend is jut ludicrous. Obviously the care home they tried wasn't very good. Wandering off is something Alzheimers patients do, any care facility that doesn't take appropriate steps to protect their patients is not the place to put your loved ones.

----------


## Dennis tanner

The situation has resolved itself

----------


## shalagee

> The situation has resolved itself


As I am at least a day behind the broadcasts here in the US, I haven't seen what happened today.

----------


## Perdita

> As I am at least a day behind the broadcasts here in the US, I haven't seen what happened today.


  Spoiler:     Paul's wife dies

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Paul was a gut-less waste of space the minute he stepped on to the cobbles.  Eileen needs a genuine, hard-working honest, funny, single man to sweep her off her feet and give her a laugh for a change.  Let her meet a millionaire and buy the Rovers and get rid of Stella, Karl and Eve.

----------

lizann (12-05-2012), parkerman (12-05-2012)

----------


## lizann

Sue Cleaver has lost some weight 

Sick of slapper Sunita no sign of guilt from her only desperate for a shag with Karl  :Angry: 

I hope Paul leaves soon

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Sue Cleaver has lost some weight 
> 
> Sick of slapper Sunita no sign of guilt from her only desperate for a shag with Karl 
> 
> I hope Paul leaves soon


Sunita will know all about it when she is thrown out in the gutter with her clothes in carrier bags.  Karl won't want her then because as much as he is enjoying his bit on the side. He won't leave Stella and the pub for Sunita. She is doing a Moses (She is in denial)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Whilst I'm not defending Sunita at all, Dev is hardly the poster-boy for monogamy!

----------


## shalagee

> Whilst I'm not defending Sunita at all, Dev is hardly the poster-boy for monogamy!


 Ihave to agree, Dev isn't a husband to Sunita, but a little bit on the side seldom turns out well for anyone involved.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Sue Cleaver has lost some weight 
> 
> Sick of slapper Sunita no sign of guilt from her only desperate for a shag with Karl 
> 
> I hope Paul leaves soon


Good post. Agree with all that

----------


## tammyy2j

Stella has been a good friend to Sunita and also does Sunita not remember she has kids they should be her priority

----------


## sarah c

> Stella has been a good friend to Sunita and also does Sunita not remember she has kids they should be her priority


Sunita soon legged it when she found dev had another daughter(s) - and from Amber's age, he wasnt with Sunita when he had her?

that said Dev is just slimey??!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sunita soon legged it when she found dev had another daughter(s) - and from Amber's age, he wasnt with Sunita when he had her?
> 
> that said Dev is just slimey??!!


Didnt Sunita recently also make Dev get rid of Amber hence that why she left

Did Dev cheat on Sunita in the past?

----------


## sarah c

> Didnt Sunita recently also make Dev get rid of Amber hence that why she left
> 
> Did Dev cheat on Sunita in the past?


I think Dev had had 'relations' with a lot of the managers in his shops - thats where Amber came into it, but I thought it was pre-Sunita.  That said Dev did allow mad Maya to get her claws into him whilst Sunita was with him??!!


and he is slimey

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Dev had had 'relations' with a lot of the managers in his shops - thats where Amber came into it, but I thought it was pre-Sunita.  That said Dev did allow mad Maya to get her claws into him whilst Sunita was with him??!!
> 
> 
> and he is slimey


I thought Sunita dumped Dev for Ciaran and then Dev got with Maya and then Dev got back with Sunita again hence Maya becoming mad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dennis tanner

Poor Devendra

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed tonights corrie, nice touch with elsies engagement ring.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> enjoyed tonights corrie, nice touch with elsies engagement ring.


Assuming it was her ring

----------


## flappinfanny

> Assuming it was her ring


well only you know dennis!   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed eileen and audreys scene at the end of fri's ep.  excellent performances and very good writing.   :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Karl and Sunita is sooo sleazy and just Ew!!! s

----------


## tammyy2j

How bloody annoying was Sean, Stella and Eva last night?

Audrey had a bit of nerve hoping Kylie was gone for good while she is still shacked up with Lewis

----------


## Dennis tanner

> How bloody annoying was Sean, Stella and Eva last night?


 But not as annoying as Platt throwing his toys out of the pram

----------


## tammyy2j

> But not as annoying as Platt throwing his toys out of the pram


Honestly I dont mind David I found him funny last night and also found Dev with his abba love quite funny also

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Honestly I dont mind David I found him funny last night and also found Dev with his abba love quite funny also


I am aware that he has some fans. All soap characters have some fans

----------


## Dazzle

> I am aware that he has some fans. All soap characters have some fans


How patronising! I'm a fan of David's too, along with the rest of the Platts.

----------

parkerman (23-05-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Well said, Dazzle. I like David as well.

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> How patronising! I'm a fan of David's too, along with the rest of the Platts.


I knew I was right !!!!

----------


## Dazzle

> I knew I was right !!!!


 :Moonie:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> 


Good choice. :Clap: 

I apologise for being a bit...... :Thumbsdown: ........ :Embarrassment: 

I know he's OK at rthe moment but I cannot just easily forget years and years of loathing for his behaviour :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sunita really irritates me as does her pointless affair storyline with Karl

----------


## N.Fan

I don't think Sunita's quite ready to accept that her affair with Karl is over.

----------


## flappinfanny

excellent performances in fridays corrie from jane danson, ali king and chris gascoyne, saving a mediocre set of ep's.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I don't think Sunita's quite ready to accept that her affair with Karl is over.


Karl doesn't take much persuading it isn't.

----------

parkerman (27-05-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I don't think Sunita's quite ready to accept that her affair with Karl is over.


She will have no choice soon

----------


## Katy

I am miles behind. evas only just poured a drink over nick. Theres far to much stella on screen for my liking.

----------

alan45 (28-05-2012)

----------


## shalagee

> She will have no choice soon


As I am a new Coronation Street viewer I don't know about Sunita's history. Was she always such a slut?

----------


## alan45

More poor research by the Corrie scriptwriters. Lesleya death is still being treated as suspicious by the Soap Polis. The coroner would gabber never permitted her body to be cremated. Surprised to see that St. Ella didn't read eulogy

----------


## lizann

> As I am a new Coronation Street viewer I don't know about Sunita's history. Was she always such a slut?


Yep huge slut always and is known for her threesomes with Ken and Norris  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Na she seems have got a new personality since she started shagging Karl dont think she was slutty before

----------


## Brucie

The personality of a silly schoolgirl, judging by the lines she's given!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> As I am a new Coronation Street viewer I don't know about Sunita's history. Was she always such a slut?


No, she never has been and still isn't a slut.

----------


## flappinfanny

> More poor research by the Corrie scriptwriters. Lesleya death is still being treated as suspicious by the Soap Polis. The coroner would gabber never permitted her body to be cremated. Surprised to see that St. Ella didn't read eulogy


 :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Finally Rita is Mrs. Tanner and hopefully Rick is gone for good useless villian imo

Tina was able to get her hair and make up redone fast while her and Rita came to the registry office in a police car but Tommy looked all bruised and shabby 

Was Dennis's mother with one of Rita's husbands in the past?

There was way too much Stella last night and someone please end this hot pot storyline fast as well as Sunita and Karl's affair

----------

Glen1 (05-06-2012)

----------


## sarah c

St Ella organising party

St Ella presenting raffle prizes

St Ella judging fancy dress


just disappointed that she didnt perform the wedding ceremony!!!  whilst acting as bridesmaid, having dispatched Rick into the canal and driving the wedding car....

----------

alan45 (06-06-2012), Dazzle (05-06-2012), Glen1 (05-06-2012), lizann (06-06-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Finally Rita is Mrs. Tanner and hopefully Rick is gone for good useless villian imo


There is no reason why he should not get his revenge when he comes out or use his chums to get revenge in the mean time.

----------


## alan45

I suppose Tommys involvement in the posesssion of drugs etc will be forgotten about and Kirsty will be reinstated back into the Polis and promoted to Assistan Chief Constable

----------


## alan45

> St Ella organising party
> 
> St Ella presenting raffle prizes
> 
> St Ella judging fancy dress
> 
> 
> just disappointed that she didnt perform the wedding ceremony!!!  whilst acting as bridesmaid, having dispatched Rick into the canal and driving the wedding car....


  Im surprised she didnt burst into ''I Just Don't Know What to Do With Myself''

----------

Glen1 (06-06-2012), lizann (06-06-2012), sarah c (06-06-2012)

----------


## lizann

> Finally Rita is Mrs. Tanner and hopefully Rick is gone for good useless villian imo
> 
> Tina was able to get her hair and make up redone fast while her and Rita came to the registry office in a police car but Tommy looked all bruised and shabby 
> 
> *Was Dennis's mother with one of Rita's husbands in the past?*There was way too much Stella last night and someone please end this hot pot storyline fast as well as Sunita and Karl's affair


Imagine if Dennis was Len's real son someone get Jerry Springer or Jeremy Kyle on Corrie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

St Ella Street needs to be axed

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I suppose Tommys involvement in the posesssion of drugs etc will be forgotten about and Kirsty will be reinstated back into the Polis and promoted to Assistan Chief Constable


It wouldn't shock me :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sarah c

in the upcoming spoilers it mentions a body being brought out of the canal - shocking the street's residents

I had thought Rick, but now who's money is on it being Terry??

----------


## alan45

> St Ella Street needs to be axed



Hear hear

----------


## alan45

> in the upcoming spoilers it mentions a body being brought out of the canal - shocking the street's residents
> 
> I had thought Rick, but now who's money is on it being Terry??



Hopefully it will be St. Ella who discovers belatedly that she cannot walk on water

----------


## sarah c

> Hopefully it will be St. Ella who discovers belatedly that she cannot walk on water


lol

----------


## shalagee

I think you may be right, since Tina figured out a way for Rick to be caught with the drugs. Who is going to tell the police about what Tommy did. Even if Kirsty does go back to the police force, it wouldn't be to her advantage to reveal what she knows. They got the bad guy, they'll probably just end the story line there.

----------


## sarah c

Rick could still send the heavies round to take it out on Tommy for the hell of it 

(and deservedly so as he is such a dim prat!)

----------


## tammyy2j

> in the upcoming spoilers it mentions a body being brought out of the canal - shocking the street's residents
> 
> I had thought Rick, but now who's money is on it being Terry??


Is it a dead human body  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glen1

> I suppose Tommys involvement in the posesssion of drugs etc will be forgotten about and Kirsty will be reinstated back into the Polis and promoted to Assistan Chief Constable


Yes Alan, but only if St Ella is the Chief ,and there's plenty of doors in her office for Tyrone to keep walking into !!

----------


## sarah c

> Is it a dead human body


I cant find where I read it now!!!!  let me recap

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Is it a dead human body


Not if it's Tracy Barlow

----------

Glen1 (06-06-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Not if it's Tracy Barlow


Oh how much I wish it was

----------

Glen1 (06-06-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I'll admit it I feel sorry for Dev

----------

alan45 (07-06-2012)

----------


## alan45

What does everyone who goes to the Bistro sit at he same table.  Every time. Nick says is this table ok. Its always the same one just in front of the bar at the kitchen door.

----------


## LostVoodoo

I would say the set is newer/smaller than the Rovers or the cafe so they just do it to get the best camera angle. More importantly, why do people keep going when they never have a nice experience there!

----------


## N.Fan

I thought Sunita could have came up with a better excuse for having a bundle of cash,like she was looking after it for someone.

----------


## sarah c

> I thought Sunita could have came up with a better excuse for having a bundle of cash,like she was looking after it for someone.


why not try 'honest-ish' and use the Karl/Gambling addiction excuse that worked with Sophie?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Is Sunita going to turn into a bunny boiler now she has moved in with Stella/Karl.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I thought Sunita could have came up with a better excuse for having a bundle of cash,like she was looking after it for someone.


Something she should have worked out at the time she hid it where the kids could find it

----------


## tammyy2j

> Something she should have worked out at the time she hid it where the kids could find it


I dont even think Sunita remembers she has kids when Karl is involved

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Carla got rid of her own flat?

Simon was great last night 

Sunita was a complete b*tch

----------


## sarah c

> Has Carla got rid of her own flat?
> 
> Simon was great last night 
> 
> Sunita was a complete b*tch


She must still have her own flat, as she headed off there last night, and Michelle is still living there?

----------


## tammyy2j

> She must still have her own flat, as she headed off there last night, and Michelle is still living there?


I think Michelle is back in her old flat off Dev

Sunita was using the flat Amber and Tina was in for her nookie sessions with Karl

----------


## N.Fan

I thought it was a bit out of order when Peter said to Leanne that they had done nothing wrong and it wasn't his fault Simon drank the wine.Maybe that'll teach Carla not to buy screw top wine bottles and hide them in the utility cuboard.

----------


## sarah c

> I thought it was a bit out of order when Peter said to Leanne that they had done nothing wrong and it wasn't his fault Simon drank the wine.Maybe that'll teach Carla not to buy screw top wine bottles and hide them in the utility cuboard.


in peter's world it is always someone elses fault not his!!  I hope it all falls apart badly for him and carla

----------

lizann (12-06-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> in peter's world it is always someone elses fault not his!!  I hope it all falls apart badly for him and carla


Well described

----------

sarah c (13-06-2012)

----------


## lizann

I thought Devendra's acting was very good last night 

Maria has it bad for Marcus any chance he is bi and leaves Sean  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sarah c

> Maria has it bad for Marcus any chance he is bi and leaves Sean


at least Maria could do more than one facial expression for marcus? bit of variety in his life, unlike Sean - toothy inane grin?"!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I thought it was a bit out of order when Peter said to Leanne that they had done nothing wrong and it wasn't his fault Simon drank the wine.Maybe that'll teach Carla not to buy screw top wine bottles and hide them in the utility cuboard.


It wasn't their fault.  Most people have alcohol in their houses, and Leanne lives in a pub!  Perhaps Simon shouldn't live with her then?

----------


## sarah c

> It wasn't their fault.  Most people have alcohol in their houses, and Leanne lives in a pub!  Perhaps Simon shouldn't live with her then?


I think its more the case of the example over alcohol that Peter has set? Simon sees drinking and getting drunk as what you do when things are going tough for you, and that is where peter is at fault

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I think its more the case of the example over alcohol that Peter has set? Simon sees drinking and getting drunk as what you do when things are going tough for you, and that is where peter is at fault


Good point and I agree

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didnt Peter move out and in with Carla or Ken and let Simon and Leanne stay in the flat?

Excellent acting from Chris as Peter last night and as always that little fella that plays Simon was great as well

----------


## N.Fan

> It wasn't their fault.  Most people have alcohol in their houses, and Leanne lives in a pub!  Perhaps Simon shouldn't live with her then?


But most responsible people don't leave bottles of wine in a utility cuboard,especially when there is kids living in the same house.

----------


## sarah c

> But most responsible people don't leave bottles of wine in a utility cuboard,especially when there is kids living in the same house.


who else has a 'utility' cupboard??!

surely you shove all that stuff under the sink, and its the 'cupboard under the sink'?

yes the wine, like dangerous things should be up high where kids are concerned

----------


## Glen1

Nice one Sarah lol . For Peter & Carla the wine would have to be in easy reach when they're crawling about on all fours stoned out of their brains.

----------


## sarah c

> Nice one Sarah lol . For Peter & Carla the wine would have to be in easy reach when they're crawling about on all fours stoned out of their brains.


ha ha ha, they should just go the whole hog and fit a row of optics along the headboard.....

----------

Glen1 (14-06-2012)

----------


## lizann

Is living in a pub really the best place for Simon and has Leanne got any job yet?

I kinda cant wait for Stella to discover Karl and Sunita 's affair, Sunita seems to becoming a bunny boiler

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Is living in a pub really the best place for Simon and has Leanne got any job yet?


That's mainly the point I was making.  I doubt he would be allowed to live in a pub after what happened, and Social services being involved.  It's clearly not safe for Simon to live in a pub, whatever the reason he drank.

The school were very irresponsible too.  I know school's aren't meant to be prisons, but children are meant to be safe there.

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2012), flappinfanny (19-06-2012)

----------


## alan45

WTF did St. Ella have to get involved between Leeanne and Peter tonight. It's none of her fn business when Simon sees his dad. After all how many years did she ignore Leeanne for. Begone bitch and take your slapper daugter away with you.

----------

Dazzle (19-06-2012), Glen1 (19-06-2012)

----------


## lizann

Leanne was awful tonight doing the same thing Peter did to her

----------

Dazzle (19-06-2012), Ruffed_lemur (19-06-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Leanne was awful tonight doing the same thing Peter did to her


Thats because she listened to that interfering old crone St. Ella

----------


## flappinfanny

i thought mondays ep was a bit below par.  the whole sunita/karl/dev thingy is getting a bit boring now!   :Sad:

----------


## parkerman

I have to say I thought St Ella's intervention was very interesting. Everything she has done so far has been done with the intention of trying to make her an all round good guy that viewers will fall in love with (a ploy which obviously hasn't succeeded with alan!). However, last night her discussion with Leanne was obviously intended to do just the opposite. People would see her as interfering in something she had no right to interfere in and on the wrong side as well. Does this herald a change in character for the beloved patron saint of Coronation Street...?

----------


## alan45

> I have to say I thought St Ella's intervention was very interesting. Everything she has done so far has been done with the intention of trying to make her an all round good guy that viewers will fall in love with (a ploy which obviously hasn't succeeded with alan!). However, last night her discussion with Leanne was obviously intended to do just the opposite. People would see her as interfering in something she had no right to interfere in and on the wrong side as well. Does this herald a change in character for the beloved patron saint of Coronation Street...?


Interfering Old Crone was the term I used I believe

----------


## parkerman

> Interfering Old Crone was the term I used I believe


So you are softening towards her after all, alan.

----------


## N.Fan

Stella's probably getting involved with Leanne and Simon because she sees it as a way of making up for her past mistakes.But she'll probably just make matters worse.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Leanne was awful tonight doing the same thing Peter did to her


Yes, and I hope she finds out what it's like being the ' bad guy ' to Simon.  I thought she was particularly mean considering Peter let Simon go live with her.  Ungrateful bitch!

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne showing Peter that karma is a bitch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Leanne showing Peter that karma is a bitch


Karma for what?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Karma for what?


He keep Simon from her 

I really was ranting at the tv screen last night at Corrie first of Stella's acting in her scenes with Karl and Leanne and Eva was god damn awful she is getting worse, I know fellas were happy but it looks like Eva is dressed in clothes two sizes too small for her and I still can buy that she is younger than Leanne. Peter wanting a child with Carla instead should be fighting for little Simon does he not care anymore about him? Didnt Peter tell Leanne he didnt want kids around the time she miscarried.  Dev taking back Sunita what a f*cking tool overall a bad episode last night  :Angry:  ok rant over

----------


## N.Fan

Dev probably only took Sunita back because he knows no one else will put up with him,I didn't think he would have accepted Sunita's half baked proposal since she never told him who she was seeing.

----------


## LostVoodoo

I've not been able to work out during this storyline if Dev is having some sort of breakdown or if he's just played by a terrible actor!

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> I've not been able to work out during this storyline if Dev is having some sort of breakdown or if he's just played by a terrible actor!


Ha ha...you and me both  :Big Grin:

----------


## shalagee

> I have to say I thought St Ella's intervention was very interesting. Everything she has done so far has been done with the intention of trying to make her an all round good guy that viewers will fall in love with (a ploy which obviously hasn't succeeded with alan!). However, last night her discussion with Leanne was obviously intended to do just the opposite. People would see her as interfering in something she had no right to interfere in and on the wrong side as well. Does this herald a change in character for the beloved patron saint of Coronation Street...?


 I don't dislike the actress who plays Stella she can only say the words written for her. I dislike it when the powers that be try and force us to care about a particular character by insertng them in every story line not matter if they should be there or not. As far as her blind defense of Leanne, that's something a Mother would do especially one who is over compensating for having abandoned said daughter. Her relationship with Karl and her endless forgiveness really doesn't ring true. Apparently this is not the first problem with him. Even if he does get help for his gambling, he's still a cheater. Surely they aren't thinking of a huge reconciliation, maybe even a marriage before she finds out he cheated with Sunita? Trite.

----------

alan45 (21-06-2012), lizann (23-06-2012), parkerman (22-06-2012)

----------


## Perdita

but some partners will always continue to forgive their partners, no matter what and how bad it actually is for their health and/or financial situation, love has a lot to answer to at times

----------

parkerman (22-06-2012)

----------


## lizann

Eva warning Sunita off Karl was the one good thing she did since she joined the show

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2012), flappinfanny (24-06-2012), tammyy2j (26-06-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

loved evas face at the end of corrie when warning sunita off.  played brilliantly by catherine.   :Smile:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think it's really stupid Sunita proposing to Dev!  Why on earth does she need to marry him if she doesn't love him?  He'd probably take her back without that.

----------


## flappinfanny

is it me or has corrie taken a bit of a dip in quality?

----------


## tammyy2j

Lol'd at Nick telling Stella to mind her own business about time someone told her

----------


## N.Fan

It seemed Leanne was mainly getting back with Nick because she's looking for a father figure for Simon,and probably knows that will help her case when she goes to court.

----------


## tammyy2j

> It seemed Leanne was mainly getting back with Nick because she's looking for a father figure for Simon,and probably knows that will help her case when she goes to court.


Yes she is settling for Nick she dont love him I think 

Leanne needs someone feisty like her and that isnt Nick

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Leanne doesn't love Nick, she's just lonely Peter is the love of her life. She will break Nick's heart again.

----------


## lizann

Wish Corrie had showed the dance classes they would be gas with Mary, Norris and Hayley

----------


## N.Fan

Yeah Corrie on dancing :Cheer:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Leanne doesn't love Nick, she's just lonely Peter is the love of her life. She will break Nick's heart again.


So why doesn't she tell Nick they can just be friends?  Cause she's tarty I suppose.  :Nono:

----------


## flappinfanny

the gap between the good and the not so good actors in corrie is getting bigger.  i wont be cruel and name and shame, but it is pretty clear who is in which camp.  (no pun intended)

----------


## flappinfanny

my problem with corrie at the mo is, i dont care what happens to some of the characters, the suinta/karl/dev/stella affair dosent really work, ive got bored of the leanne/peter/carla/culry simon saga, although the acting is very good from ali, jane and chris.  

i usually find mary and norris funny, but the whole strictly routine only managed a very slight titter.  may be it was me and i was in a bad mood.  i sure its only that corrie is going through a slightly rough patch and will improve soon. 

 i did like the end scene with peter and nick, i was hoping sniveling nick would either thump peter or plant an enormous kiss on him.     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Heart: 

peter and nick make a far better couple than leanne and peter or even carla and peter.   :Wub:

----------


## N.Fan

I thought Nick would have stood up to Peter,what a wimp.

----------


## parkerman

I'm sorry to have to say this, Alan, but I did think that was such a funny line from Tracy last night.

Prospective House buyer (Simone - emphasis on the e!): Is that a rat?
Tracy: No, it's just his mother.

----------


## alan45

> I'm sorry to have to say this, Alan, but I did think that was such a funny line from Tracy last night.
> 
> Prospective House buyer (Simone - emphasis on the e!): Is that a rat?
> Tracy: No, it's just his mother.


I have to agree with you there pal. Hilarious and a damn sight funnier that Steve doing a Sean when he saw Darrell i t'Rovers

----------

parkerman (30-06-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

I liked last night when Sean didn't beleive Marcus when he said he stayed at Maria's,and the only thing he was spooning was Leamme's tickle me elmo.

----------


## lizann

Sean got a haircut in the middle of the episode last night but he is still so whiny and annoying

----------

Brucie (02-07-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

loved steve in fridays corrie, thought he and eileen were hilarious, eva was  ott.

----------


## flappinfanny

> I thought Nick would have stood up to Peter,what a wimp.


no contest peter would knock seven shades of you know what out of him.  hes an ex marine after all.  nick has always been a pretty boy.   :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> no contest peter would knock seven shades of you know what out of him.  hes an ex marine after all.  nick has always been *a pretty boy.*


Only when played by different actors, Ben Price is not a pretty boy  :Nono:

----------

flappinfanny (04-07-2012), tammyy2j (01-07-2012)

----------


## Brucie

> Sean got a haircut in the middle of the episode last night but he is still so whiny and annoying



Somehow, Sean got a severe haircut while he was at work - then between meeting Marcus in the Rovers and arriving home all the hair had mysteriously grown back! Brilliant continuity goofs.

----------


## tammyy2j

> no contest peter would knock seven shades of you know what out of him.  hes an ex marine after all.  nick has always been a pretty boy.


Leanne could even beat up Nick

----------

flappinfanny (04-07-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Leanne could even beat up Nick


And Simon....

----------


## N.Fan

Glad to see Lioyd back,Steve should have made it clear from the start that he was only offering him a job as a driver and not a partnership,something he might eventually regret.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Only when played by different actors, Ben Price is not a pretty boy


oh i dont know, he does it for me.   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brucie

Is I'm a Celebrity back on, in the Corrie slot? Every time I look for Corrie I just see  Antony Cotton whinging and moaning and blaming all and sundry for his miserable existence! Groundhog Day or what??

----------

flappinfanny (06-07-2012), tammyy2j (05-07-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Is I'm a Celebrity back on, in the Corrie slot? Every time I look for Corrie I just see  Antony Cotton whinging and moaning and blaming all and sundry for his miserable existence! Groundhog Day or what??


Don't worry it will soon return to the St. Ella show

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is I'm a Celebrity back on, in the Corrie slot? Every time I look for Corrie I just see  Antony Cotton whinging and moaning and blaming all and sundry for his miserable existence! Groundhog Day or what??


His acting is brutal and I didnt think it was always that bad myself

----------


## sarah c

> His acting is brutal and I didnt think it was always that bad myself


not ever advocating violence, but he has a face made for slapping!!

----------


## N.Fan

Sean is his own worst enemy.

----------


## flappinfanny

the problem for me with corrie is there are too many characters you do not give a fig about and there is such a gulf between the excellent actors and the dire ones.  we know who they are!!!!  when you stop caring about characters in a soap then you know you are in trouble.  

corrie no longer feels like corrie, it is trying to be a wanabee eastenders.  jean alexander was right when she said it had sold out.  i too feel let down by this once great institution.

im afraid corrie has lost its way, do we care about sunita and karl? if stella finds out, so what.  perhaps we need another tram crash.  get rid of some of the dead wood.

----------


## N.Fan

I thought the Steve and Lloyd fight was funny,especially when they were told to wait outside the headmaster's office like two naughty school boys.

----------

flappinfanny (08-07-2012), lizann (08-07-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

yeap that was very funny and for once brian didnt over act and turn into reg holdsworth.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Nick shouldnt have done the race with Simon

----------


## N.Fan

No surprise that Nick had to outdo Carla's birthday party and also outdo Peter with his presant.No wonder Peter hit Nick,but he could have at least took him outside first so the kids didn't have to see.What a party pooper.

----------


## lizann

I like Rob and he has good chemistry with Carla pity they are family no romance so

----------

flappinfanny (11-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I like Rob and he has good chemistry with Carla pity they are family no romance so


pity he didnt batter Peter completely when he arrived in the factory - or is that my personal script writing again?

----------


## tammyy2j

> No surprise that Nick had to outdo Carla's birthday party and also outdo Peter with his presant.No wonder Peter hit Nick,but he could have at least took him outside first so the kids didn't have to see.What a party pooper.


Does Peter only want Simon now because Leanne is with Nick?

----------


## parkerman

> Does Peter only want Simon now because Leanne is with Nick?


He's always wanted Simon. He gave him up to Leanne because he realised that's what Simon wanted. He wants him back now because Leanne is going to take him away. Her being with Nick doesn't help but that's not the prime reason he wants him.

----------


## parkerman

.

----------


## sarah c

> He's always wanted Simon. He gave him up to Leanne because he realised that's what Simon wanted. He wants him back now because Leanne is going to take him away. Her being with Nick doesn't help but that's not the prime reason he wants him.


he's always wanted Simon - apart from when work gets int he way, or he wants a night with Carla, or he wants to go out, and then Ken or leanne or whoever can have Simon dumped on them!

he is a immature pr*t

----------

tammyy2j (10-07-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

I'm glad there is finally someone who isn't affraid to stand up to Peter,with the arrival of Rob.

----------


## tammyy2j

> He's always wanted Simon. He gave him up to Leanne because he realised that's what Simon wanted. He wants him back now because Leanne is going to take him away. Her being with Nick doesn't help but that's not the prime reason he wants him.


Maybe it is me but I didnt think he wasnt too cut about giving Simon to Leanne and trying to get him back until Nick came on the scene

----------


## flappinfanny

good introduction to rob on the cobbles.  hes going to stir things up.   :Smile:

----------


## N.Fan

Quote of the week award goes to Mary...

"It was something of a marathon session I am affraid I mated your husband twice".

----------

tammyy2j (11-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Maybe it is me but I didnt think he wasnt too cut about giving Simon to Leanne and trying to get him back until Nick came on the scene


no me too - Peter happily handed Simon over - on the basis that when Simon lived with him he hardly stayed at the flat overnight anyway (Simon)...

I didnt see Peter do the morning or afternon school run too often?

so Leanne can happily have Simon, but not with Nick!!?

----------

tammyy2j (11-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Quote of the week award goes to Mary...
> 
> "It was something of a marathon session I am affraid I mated your husband twice".


Mary is my favourte 'fun' character.

I am looking forward to hearing more about her childhood, but not if she gets a crush on Roy??!!

why cant two characters be friends without hormones raising their head?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Mary is my favourte 'fun' character.
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing more about her childhood, but not if she gets a crush on Roy??!!
> 
> why cant two characters be friends without hormones raising their head?


Yes it would nice if some soap characters didnt cheat for one Roy 

I like to see a nice friendship for him and Mary 

So Anna is finding it tough but could cook a meal for all of  her and Owen's families and Chesney

----------


## LostVoodoo

I think Mary started this to try and make Norris jealous, but is genuinely enjoying Roy's company. Her heart only belongs to Norris!

----------


## N.Fan

Now that Peter is back on the drink again he is acting more pathetic and deluded than before,did he really think Leanne would actually even consider getting back together with him.The only relationship he deserves just now is with a bottle of whisky.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Now that Peter is back on the drink again he is acting more pathetic and deluded than before,did he really think Leanne would actually even consider getting back together with him.The only relationship he deserves just now is with a bottle of whisky.


Leanne still loves him and wants him I think 

Peter loves the bottle the most anyways

----------


## tammyy2j

> Now that Peter is back on the drink again he is acting more pathetic and deluded than before,did he really think Leanne would actually even consider getting back together with him.The only relationship he deserves just now is with a bottle of whisky.


Leanne still loves him and wants him I think 

Peter loves the bottle the most anyways

----------


## Chloe O'brien

you know what I love about this room is how different members view characters.  I'm a  Leanne/Peter fan.  Yes Peter won't win any Daddy of the year award and some posts are right that he didn't put up much of a fight for Simon, but I think the thought of not bringing up Simon has hit him yet.  it showed on Thursday night's show how lost Peter is without Leanne and on Friday when Ken/Leanne came back from the mortuary how Leanne still loves Peter.  Peter & Carla may be away from the cobbles for four months but the writers will be busy writing away to bring Peter & Leanne back together again.

----------


## parkerman

Marcus and Kirk can certainly put food away! Marcus cooked enough for a family of six but it all went. And neither of them are what you might call obese!

----------


## flappinfanny

> you know what I love about this room is how different members view characters.  I'm a  Leanne/Peter fan.  Yes Peter won't win any Daddy of the year award and some posts are right that he didn't put up much of a fight for Simon, but I think the thought of not bringing up Simon has hit him yet.  it showed on Thursday night's show how lost Peter is without Leanne and on Friday when Ken/Leanne came back from the mortuary how Leanne still loves Peter.  Peter & Carla may be away from the cobbles for four months but the writers will be busy writing away to bring Peter & Leanne back together again.


if they are reunited peter will be settling for second best.   thats life,  many people do settle for less and made do for the sake of the children. 

im sure your right and the writers will bring back together leanne and peter.  personally carla is better off without him.   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

superb perfomances from ali king, jane danson and chis gascoyne.  however the gulf between the excellent actors and the not so good is getting wider.  in soap you always get this, but for some reason in cs this tends to be more noticeable.

----------


## parkerman

> superb perfomances from ali king, jane danson and chis gascoyne.  however the gulf between the excellent actors and the not so good is getting wider.  in soap you always get this, but for some reason in cs this tends to be more noticeable.


Perhaps that's because none of them are any good in Eastenders so there is no gulf...

[Ducks to avoid plates being hurled at my head]

Just joking....

----------


## parkerman

> superb perfomances from ali king, jane danson and chis gascoyne.  however the gulf between the excellent actors and the not so good is getting wider.  in soap you always get this, but for some reason in cs this tends to be more noticeable.


Perhaps that's because none of them are any good in Eastenders so there is no gulf...

[Ducks to avoid plates being hurled at my head]

Just joking....

----------


## Chloe O'brien

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  oh Norman you  make me laugh.  But it's true in corrie some cast members are miles ahead in their acting abilities than others.  Especially with the Peter/Leanne story.  Chris & Jane are miles better than Alison and I still think that it has a lot to do with how the actors get on with each other.  I do feel kind of sorry for Nick we know he's going to get his heart ripped out and squashed onto the cobbles.  He knows Leanne still loves Peter everyone does apart for Peter & Leanne.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Perhaps that's because none of them are any good in Eastenders so there is no gulf...
> 
> [Ducks to avoid plates being hurled at my head]
> 
> Just joking....


although you were jesting, you do have a point, not about ee but about emmerdale, they have the best ensemble of actors in any soap and although they dont have the highs and lows of the other two, they are consistantly good.  there is less of a gulf in the dales.

----------


## alan45

> it's true in corrie some cast members are miles ahead in their acting abilities than others.  Especially with the Peter/Leanne story.  Chris & Jane are miles better than Alison


Very true

----------


## alan45

> it's true in corrie some cast members are miles ahead in their acting abilities than others.  Especially with the Peter/Leanne story.  Chris & Jane are miles better than Alison


Very true

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> if they are reunited peter will be settling for second best.   thats life,  many people do settle for less and made do for the sake of the children. 
> 
> im sure your right and the writers will bring back together leanne and peter.  personally carla is better off without him.


I hope Leanne and Peter don't get back together.  It doesn't work.

----------


## lizann

> I hope Leanne and Peter don't get back together.  It doesn't work.


It works better than Peter and Carla 

Simon hugs Carla and she flinches he is finally being nice to her what the hell?

----------


## lizann

> I hope Leanne and Peter don't get back together.  It doesn't work.


It works better than Peter and Carla 

Simon hugs Carla and she flinches he is finally being nice to her what the hell?

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Carla would tell Leanne she heard from Peter

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I thought Carla would tell Leanne she heard from Peter


She might do later.  Perhaps she wanted to see what Peter had to say first.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It works better than Peter and Carla 
> 
> Simon hugs Carla and she flinches he is finally being nice to her what the hell?


Peter doesn't love Leanne so how can it work better?

----------


## tammyy2j

I think it is safe to say Nick is going to get dumped by the end look on Leanne's face 

Very emotional episode last night, somehow I think Carla is happy Simon stayed with Leanne and she has Peter all to herself now

----------


## N.Fan

Finally Peter and Carla have done the right thing and left,they definately won't be missed.

----------

alan45 (19-07-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Finally Peter and Carla have done the right thing and left,they definately won't be missed.


They're on a break and will be back, and I think many will miss them.

----------


## parkerman

I will. I liked both of them myself. Prefer them to sour face Leanne and wooden Nick any time.

----------

flappinfanny (19-07-2012), Perdita (17-07-2012), Ruffed_lemur (18-07-2012)

----------


## alan45

Won't miss Carla one bit. She is as wooden as a thunderbird puppet. She even looks like the Hood

----------


## flappinfanny

oh please!   :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think the writers messed up Peter and Carla temporary exits very lazy writing could have been much better imo 

Not a big fan of Carla tbh but she isnt the worst character 

I like Peter as Chris is an excellent actor 

Kirk thinking Marcus was coming onto him wasnt one bit funny which is a shame as Kirk used to be a great comedic character 

Did Maria and Jason date before?

----------

alan45 (18-07-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

I never thought I would ever say it but I'm liking the storyline with Mary and Roy,some of the lines she comes out with are quite funny and so too are some of Roy's replys.

----------

Brucie (19-07-2012), Dazzle (18-07-2012), lizann (19-07-2012), tammyy2j (20-07-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I will. I liked both of them myself. Prefer them to sour face Leanne and wooden Nick any time.


So do I!  I think they're away for 4 months, so should be back late this year.

----------

flappinfanny (19-07-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Finally Peter and Carla have done the right thing and left,they definately won't be missed.




 :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## sarah c

> I never thought I would ever say it but I'm liking the storyline with Mary and Roy,some of the lines she comes out with are quite funny and so too are some of Roy's replys.



'oh dear I seem to have dropped picalilly on your Bishop....'

----------

Brucie (19-07-2012), N.Fan (19-07-2012)

----------


## Brucie

Two of the best comic actors in soapland, an inspired plotline and some good writing - more of the same please, because it's a blessed relief from Leanne's fishwifery and the whole Barlow saga!

----------


## lizann

> I never thought I would ever say it but I'm liking the storyline with Mary and Roy,some of the lines she comes out with are quite funny and so too are some of Roy's replys.


It is the only decent storyline worth watching in Corrie at the moment

----------


## shalagee

> Peter doesn't love Leanne so how can it work better?


 Loving someone else's  children is a very difficult thing. You want to believe that you can be fair and love the child simply because it's part of your partner's life and you love your partner. The reality is very different. My step children were just not the same as my own children and their children were not the same as my own grandchildren.While I was married to that man we actually spent much more time with the step kids than with my kids. When that marriage failed I have yet to hear from any of them again. The bond is not the same. Carla isn't attached to Simon, he has acted like what he is, a child. Wanting his own way and doing whatever he could to get it. It's not reasonable to expect any real depth of feeling between Carla and Simon. Children always resist change of any kind and especially a change that interrupts the life they are used to living. The most unbelievable part of this whole story line was that Leanne would be given custody of Simon when she had been his "Mother" for such a short period of time. Basing a relationship on the needs of a child never works out good in the end. Peter is irresponsible in more than just his drinking, expecting any other reaction from a child doesn't make any sense. One minute Leanne is there as the Mother figure and 5 minutes later Carla is moved in. There was no effort made to introduce another Mother substitute. Just, here's my new flame, she's your Mother now, accept it.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ryan is annoying already and so is Michelle with her overloving her little baby good boy who looks as old as her

----------

alan45 (20-07-2012), Glen1 (20-07-2012), lizann (20-07-2012), N.Fan (20-07-2012), Perdita (20-07-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Ryan is annoying already and so is Michelle with her overloving her little baby good boy who looks as old as her


He has only been in two episodes and already aggravates me. Still its given Kym Marsh a chance to show her acting abilities..................................









And they are rubbish  LOL

----------


## tammyy2j

> He has only been in two episodes and already aggravates me. Still its given Kym Marsh a chance to show her acting abilities..................................
> 
> And they are rubbish  LOL


her acting *dis*abilities

----------

N.Fan (20-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> her acting *dis*abilities


maybe thats why she is still in employment, as you cant discriminate based of disability..???

----------

alan45 (20-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> He has only been in two episodes and already aggravates me. Still its given Kym Marsh a chance to show her acting abilities........


he was always a feckless drip with a rubbish haircut - but now he's just annoying.

Pity those boxes hadnt truly fallen on him...

----------

alan45 (20-07-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

Ryan is almost starting to remind me of Amber.

----------


## alan45

> Ryan is almost starting to remind me of Amber.


 Amber used to be good until her last pointless return

----------


## lizann

So Beth is living in Peter's flat now and Rob in Carla's flashy flat that means Peter and Carla in with Ken and Deirdre when they return so  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Not liking Ryan either a total prat imo

----------


## lizann

So Beth is living in Peter's flat now and Rob in Carla's flashy flat that means Peter and Carla in with Ken and Deirdre when they return so  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Not liking Ryan either a total prat imo

----------


## flappinfanny

> It is the only decent storyline worth watching in Corrie at the moment


i think in general the 3 big soaps are certainly under performing, this maybe due to the summer   :Sad:  ( thats a joke, even less funny than scary Mary)   and the big events happening on the bbc, they think its not worth making the effort.

The only soap that is worth listening to is the archers.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Maybe they'll remember Ryan isn't actually Michelle's son. God, that was a storyline that went on forever and then was conveniently forgotten about...

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2012), Glen1 (23-07-2012), tammyy2j (22-07-2012)

----------


## Brucie

Was Ryan away at Uni or had he booked in for a complete character transplant? If it was Uni, then I guess the course was How to become a D*ckhead, and he's now been chucked out because they found out he was already fully qualified!

----------

alan45 (25-07-2012), N.Fan (23-07-2012), tammyy2j (23-07-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

That is two characters that have come back from Uni after being kicked out,and both have had a complete character transplant.First it was Amber now it's Ryan.

----------


## lizann

Sunita really wanted for her and Karl to get caught

----------


## tammyy2j

Sunita is one heartless b*tch all she wants is Karl she deserved more than one smack off Stella, she should have knocked her out 

Poor Devendra

----------


## tammyy2j

Damn I'm doing double posts now

----------


## alan45

What complete overacting by St Ella tonight. Good to see slimy Karl getting caught though.

----------


## flappinfanny

do we really give a stuff about this storyline? the problem is we dont care enough about the characters, sunita and karl?  do we feel sorry for stella or dev???   the only person who did not over act and turn this into a third rate panto was jane danson, superb performance as always.

----------

alan45 (24-07-2012), tammyy2j (24-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

I have to say I did enjoy the slap however......in keeping with all good soap bitch-fights need a good slap!!

----------

flappinfanny (25-07-2012), tammyy2j (24-07-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> That is two characters that have come back from Uni after being kicked out,and both have had a complete character transplant.First it was Amber now it's Ryan.


You see, that's what happens when the working class go to University. Folk on t'cobbles should know their place and not get above themselves and leave all that higher education stuff to their betters, like Coronation Street producer and writer luvvies.

----------


## parkerman

> That is two characters that have come back from Uni after being kicked out,and both have had a complete character transplant.First it was Amber now it's Ryan.


You see, that's what happens when the working class go to University. Folk on t'cobbles should know their place and not get above themselves and leave all that higher education stuff to their betters, like Coronation Street producer and writer luvvies.

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> You see, that's what happens when the working class go to University. Folk on t'cobbles should know their place and not get above themselves and leave all that higher education stuff to their betters, like Coronation Street producer and writer luvvies.


Ken is another example - went to Uni came back with ideas above his station  - wouldnt even let his poor Dad have the sauce bottle on the tea table!!!

----------


## parkerman

> Ken is another example - went to Uni came back with ideas above his station  - wouldnt even let his poor Dad have the sauce bottle on the tea table!!!


Exactly. And where did all that higher education get Ken? Still living on the cobbles. University education is wasted on the likes of them....

----------


## parkerman

I though I'd sorted this double posting...but it seems to have returned. Over to you, Norman...

----------


## sarah c

> Exactly. And where did all that higher education get Ken? Still living on the cobbles. University education is wasted on the likes of them....


precisely!!  Its a known fact that Universities are only sited in the North so Southerners can have a change of scenery for three years!!

----------

parkerman (24-07-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Dev needs to grow a pair and kick Sunita and her airbags out on rear of the year

----------


## LostVoodoo

The thing about unis in soaps is that they're always used to write out teens when they want to leave for a bit, rather than anyone actually wanting to go to uni. Remember when Todd was going to go to uni, but then decided to stay with Sarah? For some reason that meant not only not going to Oxford, but not going to any other uni or doing any a-levels at all! There's a perfectly good uni in Manchester, maybe a character could go there and live at home? That would save them money and also mean we could see what they get up to.

----------


## N.Fan

Sunita seemed glad that her affair with Karl is now out in the open,that has gave her the perfect excuse to tell Dev she dosen't want to marry him.Dev should be grateful that he's found out now and not when it's too late.

----------


## flappinfanny

liking the new ryan and easy on the eye. :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tammyy2j

> liking the new ryan and easy on the eye.


I prefer Rob myself

Why has all of Rob's jackets got patches on the elbow arm part?

----------

flappinfanny (26-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I prefer Rob myself
> 
> Why has all of Rob's jackets got patches on the elbow arm part?


he used to be a teacher?.........:-)

----------


## N.Fan

> he used to be a teacher?.........:-)


He used to be a prisoner.

----------

flappinfanny (26-07-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> he used to be a teacher?.........:-)





> He used to be a prisoner.


Whooosh!!!!!

----------


## parkerman

> he used to be a teacher?.........:-)





> He used to be a prisoner.


Whooosh!!!!!

----------

sarah c (25-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Whooosh!!!!!


ha ha ha ha

about two miles over the top there!!

----------


## sarah c

> He used to be a prisoner.


I could have gone for reasons why a prison inmate may wear out the elbow and knee regions of clothing, but I rose above it....   ;-)

----------


## shalagee

> Dev needs to grow a pair and kick Sunita and her airbags out on rear of the year


 In my opinion Dev needs to take those children away from Sunita. She cares more about that jerk Karl than her own children. All those times she was off having her jollies Dev was quite OK taking care of the kids on his own. You put your kids first or you don't deserve to be their Mother.

----------


## sarah c

> In my opinion Dev needs to take those children away from Sunita. She cares more about that jerk Karl than her own children. All those times she was off having her jollies Dev was quite OK taking care of the rekids on his own. You put your kids first or you don't deserve to be their Mother.


apart from the time he forgot to collect them from school? and Karl reminded him....

and yesterday when Sunita was in the pub and Dev was playing golf the kids were where...?

kids in soap are the easily forgotten comodity and get placed in 'soap nursery' whenever their welfare interferes with a story

----------


## shalagee

> What complete overacting by St Ella tonight. Good to see slimy Karl getting caught though.


I have this sinking feeling that Stella is going to be the cougar for Ryan. Signs seem to be pointing that way after the leering remarks about the waiter in the

 scene with the "girls" on the town. After all they have Stella in every storyline no matter what. Ryan is just stupid so why not?

----------


## LostVoodoo

Still waiting for someone to mention Dev and all his shop women and illigitimate children...

----------


## flappinfanny

> He used to be a prisoner.



funny.    :Smile:

----------

N.Fan (26-07-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Still waiting for someone to mention Dev and all his shop women and illigitimate children...


But did Dev cheat on Sunita with those other shop women I dont think so myself but could be wrong

I do feel sorry for Dev here Sunita is being a selfish heartless b*tch he should kick her out and go for full custody of the kids

----------

alan45 (26-07-2012), parkerman (26-07-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

No wonder Sunita cheated on Dev because he has been taking her for granted far too long.

----------


## shalagee

> But did Dev cheat on Sunita with those other shop women I dont think so myself but could be wrong
> 
> I do feel sorry for Dev here Sunita is being a selfish heartless b*tch he should kick her out and go for full custody of the kids


 Sunita and Karl are doomed to crash and burn, it's just a matter of time. He's only there because everyone else kicked him out. Right now I think Dev is hurting too much to do anything but it won't be long before he gets mad and then maybe he'll do something. I don't know the history behind these characters so I can only judge by what's been going on for the past few months. When the kids come into the picture again I can't imagine that they will be very accepting of Karl. If he couldn't be faithful to Stella who he professes to "love", just how long will it be before he starts deceiving Sunita?

----------


## flappinfanny

its a shame the acting is so awfully hammy, thats why i cant take the storyline seriously and feel sorry for anybody.

----------


## N.Fan

Last nights episode was quite sad with Izzy loosing her baby,some good acting by Cherylee Houston who plays her.

----------

flappinfanny (29-07-2012), Glen1 (28-07-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> Last nights episode was quite sad with Izzy loosing her baby,some good acting by Cherylee Houston who plays her.


Agree N.Fan, she is a quality actor, pitched the storyline just right ,came across really genuine without going over the top imo

----------

N.Fan (28-07-2012)

----------


## Glen1

"

----------


## parkerman

Well that's it then. Karl can't get a job in Coronation Street. Then he's had it. Manchester is far too small for him to find a job elsewhere within easy travelling distance.....

----------

Glen1 (29-07-2012)

----------


## alan45

Doomed to spend hours in Roys cafe talking about the rolling stock on the Stockton to Darlington railway line with Roy and the pros and cons of extra marital sex with Kenneth Barlow.

----------

flappinfanny (30-07-2012), Glen1 (29-07-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

i think its a shame corrie have gone the road of izzy losing her baby.  it would have been a better more positive  and interesting storyline if izzy had given birth and shown how she and gary would have coped with bringing a child up.  sadly i think this has been a missed opportunity.

----------

lizann (30-07-2012), Ruffed_lemur (31-07-2012), tammyy2j (31-07-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

hoping we have some scenes with the new ryan with his shirt off.  lets hope theres going to be a heat wave in weatherfield.   :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> hoping we have some scenes with the new ryan with his shirt off.  lets hope theres going to be a heat wave in weatherfield.


lets hope his torso is better looking than his mug  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## N.Fan

> hoping we have some scenes with the new ryan with his shirt off.  lets hope theres going to be a heat wave in weatherfield.


Lets hope it rains all the time.

----------

flappinfanny (31-07-2012)

----------


## lizann

Kevin is back in his old house with Sally cooking him dinner and Tyrone having a drink in the pub how quickly all is forgiven and forgotten only in soaps

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> i think its a shame corrie have gone the road of izzy losing her baby.  it would have been a better more positive  and interesting storyline if izzy had given birth and shown how she and gary would have coped with bringing a child up.  sadly i think this has been a missed opportunity.


So do I.  Too positive for them I suppose.

----------


## flappinfanny

not a good monday for the northern soaps, below par compared to its southern rival.

----------


## tammyy2j

The only saving grace in the awful Michelle and Ryan storyline is the addition of gormless Steve he is funny imo

I liked the scene with Julie and Izzy so sweet and sad 

Were Ryan and David always good friends?

----------


## sarah c

why, when anyone in the Rovers asks for a pint - lager, pint, bitter - do they get served from the real ale hand pumps...?

these are surely reserved for real ales, no gas attached - and that sure aint lager!!!

----------


## sarah c

why, when anyone in the Rovers asks for a pint - lager, pint, bitter - do they get served from the real ale hand pumps...?

these are surely reserved for real ales, no gas attached - and that sure aint lager!!!

----------


## N.Fan

Now that they've done the alchoholic storyline with Peter it is a bit too predictable that they're now doing the drug addict storyline with Ryan.

And Michelle was a bit too quick to call the cops on Ryan,without taking the time first to think things through,especially when she hasn't got any proof.This might be a decision she is going to regret.

----------


## sarah c

> And Michelle was a bit too quick to call the cops on Ryan,without taking the time first to think things through,especially when she hasn't got any proof.This might be a decision she is going to regret.


apart from the wrap Ryan stashed in his jeans pocket, along with the razor blade...?

----------

lizann (01-08-2012), parkerman (31-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> And Michelle was a bit too quick to call the cops on Ryan,without taking the time first to think things through,especially when she hasn't got any proof.This might be a decision she is going to regret.


apart from the wrap Ryan stashed in his jeans pocket, along with the razor blade...?

----------


## lizann

Ryan is a muppet

----------


## xcarlyx

The new Ryan irritates me :/ he just can't act.

----------


## flappinfanny

im like watchin  ryan for the same reason i like watching tyler in ee.   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Love:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

nice scenes with gail and kylie in the rovers.   :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (03-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

What did Kirsty beat Tyrone with? I thought it was her police baton or a black rolling pin someone please clarify

----------


## N.Fan

> What did Kirsty beat Tyrone with? I thought it was her police baton or a black rolling pin someone please clarify


It looked like a police baton to me.

And it didn't take long before Kirsty got violent again,but at least it shows people it's not just woman who are victims of domestic violence.
The sooner she gets help the better,for Ty's sake anyway.

----------


## lizann

> It looked like a police baton to me.
> 
> And it didn't take long before Kirsty got violent again,but at least it shows people it's not just woman who are victims of domestic violence.
> The sooner she gets help the better,for Ty's sake anyway.


I know it is good to see males as victims of domestic violence but everytime she baits him I just laugh I know not the response viewers should have

Is Sunita after the pub as well as Karl or is her nose just too big to see Karl dont really want her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LostVoodoo

I genuinely thought she hit him with the nozzle attachment from the hoover, but that must be wrong because it woudn't hurt at all!

----------


## N.Fan

[QUOTE=lizann;779625]I know it is good to see males as victims of domestic violence but everytime she baits him I just laugh I know not the response viewers should have

It's not good to see males or females as victims of domestic violence.

----------


## parkerman

> It looked like a police baton to me.


Why would she have a police baton in her house and, even if she did, why would it be in the kitchen?

----------


## Perdita

> It looked like a police baton to me.


That is what I thought too

----------


## Glen1

Sad person that I am, did a freeze frame on that attack , the weapon looks like a section of the rigid tube off a cleaner. I'm sure it would cause some pain being hit with it.

----------

Perdita (03-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why would she have a police baton in her house and, even if she did, why would it be in the kitchen?


With Kirsty she might have kept it from her time with the old bill it looked like a baton to me as well but thankfully Tyrone cleared it up tonight telling Tina is was part of the hoover 

Tyrone is a character I like to see have some happiness maybe Kirsty can die in childbirth let the baby live (is that horrible of me) 

No interest in Steve and Michelle part II

----------

N.Fan (04-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why would she have a police baton in her house and, even if she did, why would it be in the kitchen?


With Kirsty she might have kept it from her time with the old bill it looked like a baton to me as well but thankfully Tyrone cleared it up tonight telling Tina is was part of the hoover 

Tyrone is a character I like to see have some happiness maybe Kirsty can die in childbirth let the baby live (is that horrible of me) 

No interest in Steve and Michelle part II

----------


## Perdita

> Why would she have a police baton in her house and, even if she did, why would it be in the kitchen?


Pregnant ladies don't always do things rationally   ;)

----------


## Perdita

> Why would she have a police baton in her house and, even if she did, why would it be in the kitchen?


Pregnant ladies don't always do things rationally   ;)

----------


## flappinfanny

how many bedrooms does emily have at number 3?   its a 2 up 2 down terrace.  where is tracey luv sleeping?  or is emily getting a bit fruity with nozer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> how many bedrooms does emily have at number 3?


As many as Eileen....

----------


## parkerman

> how many bedrooms does emily have at number 3?


As many as Eileen....

----------


## Perdita

or maybe twice as many  :Lol:

----------


## flappinfanny

perhaps tracey luv has emily's room and the bish :Cheer:  is getting a bit fruity wiith nozer.   :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (06-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> perhaps tracey luv has emily's room and the bish is getting a bit fruity wiith nozer.


 :EEK!:

----------

N.Fan (06-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> perhaps tracey luv has emily's room and the bish is getting a bit fruity wiith nozer.


 :EEK!:

----------


## LostVoodoo

Well I stand corrected, you can get hurt by being hit with a hoover attachment...

----------


## tammyy2j

> perhaps tracey luv has emily's room and the bish is getting a bit fruity wiith nozer.


A new meaning for bashing the bishop  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (07-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Dreary will think Tyrone is the abusive one now

----------


## flappinfanny

at least tina knows.

----------


## N.Fan

Finally crazy Kirsty has done the best thing since she started on corrie and left,too bad it isn't for good.

----------


## tammyy2j

"A slap-head hoover Nazi"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (09-08-2012), lizann (07-08-2012), N.Fan (07-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

bit of a cop out with corrie, but we know kirsty will be back.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Beth taking in Tracey?

----------


## N.Fan

> Why is Beth taking in Tracey?


Because she is homeless.

----------


## Dazzle

> Why is Beth taking in Tracey?


Beth seems to see Tracy as a friend, and sees their arguments as a bit of fun.  I don't think the feeling is mutual, though.

----------

lizann (10-08-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> Why is Beth taking in Tracey?


Beth seems to see Tracy as a friend, and sees their arguments as a bit of fun.  I don't think the feeling is mutual, though.

----------


## LostVoodoo

As I think the actress pointed out in an interview, Beth gets compared to Cilla a lot but she's a lot nicer than her. She might be mouthy and insensitive, but she isn't malicious and wouldn't see someone she considers a friend out on the street. Thought Ken saying Tracey couldn't go back to stay with them was pefectly in character for him, sticking to his guns, but I'm wondering what Deirdre is going to have to say!

----------

lizann (10-08-2012)

----------


## lizann

Mary realised Roy's heart is with Hayley hope they stay friends though

Why was Steve at the hospital? I know he was bringing Amy but where was she or did I miss part?

Sunita really likes flaunting Karl

----------


## lizann

Where does the residents of Weatherfield park their cars?

----------


## flappinfanny

> Where does the residents of Weatherfield part their cars?


do people up north drive cars?  dont they catch the tram or the bus?

i know down south they catch the tube   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

lovely scenes in fridays corrie with roy and hayley.  they are a great couple.  beautifully played.    poor mary, bless her.

----------


## N.Fan

There was some good scenes last night with Tracey,Steve and Deidre.Tracey is one of the best characters on Corrie.

----------


## Perdita

> .Tracey is one of the best characters on Corrie.


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------

alan45 (13-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> .Tracey is one of the best characters on Corrie.


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------

alan45 (13-08-2012), Glen1 (14-08-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Tracey is one of the best characters on Corrie.


Sadly played by one of the worst actors...sorry, make that THE worst actor.

----------

alan45 (13-08-2012), Glen1 (14-08-2012), Perdita (13-08-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Tracey is one of the best characters on Corrie.


Sadly played by one of the worst actors...sorry, make that THE worst actor.

----------

alan45 (13-08-2012), Glen1 (14-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> There was some good scenes last night with Tracey,Steve and Deidre.Tracey is one of the best characters on Corrie.


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

alan45 (13-08-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Beth seems to see Tracy as a friend, and sees their arguments as a bit of fun.  I don't think the feeling is mutual, though.


a pity Tracey-luv cant see that beth's offer is one from a friend, and that sometimes friends do things for each other for nothing.....

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> do people up north drive cars?  dont they catch the tram or the bus?
> 
> i know down south they catch the tube


down south we practically live on the tube!! and during WW2 they did live on the platforms!!  Tubes rock!!

----------


## sarah c

> do people up north drive cars?  dont they catch the tram or the bus?
> 
> i know down south they catch the tube


down south we practically live on the tube!! and during WW2 they did live on the platforms!!  Tubes rock!!

----------


## sarah c

Ken refusing to take Trcey in, but it was ok for Amy to stay was ****ty - I hope now she became seriously ill (and we know she will recover so I can say that) - sanctimonious 'I've never done a thing wrong' Ken will feel some guilt at how he acted.

Him and Dreay cant keep their underwear on around other people, so who are they to criticise Tracey?

She is a cow -but she loves and puts Amy first (or close to) doesnt sleep around, and sadly solved her domestic violence problem a little too enthusiastically......

----------


## LostVoodoo

Tracey did seem to be suffering from the world's least painful kidney infection until she collapsed. I've had problems with my bladder for years and wish I just got to wander around going 'oooh it hurts a bit' for a few days, considering that's only supposed to be the first stage on the way to a kidney infection. And when you think she's supposed to have lived with kidney problems for 17 years you'd think she would pick up on the fact there was something wrong!

----------


## lizann

> There was some good scenes last night with Tracey,Steve and Deidre.Tracey is one of the best characters on Corrie.


Are u serious?

Does Rob not realise Kirsty is pregnant she'd be on maternity leave by now anyways

----------


## N.Fan

> lovely scenes in fridays corrie with roy and hayley.  they are a great couple.  beautifully played.    poor mary, bless her.


 :Lol:  :Moonie:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Are u serious?
> 
> Does Rob not realise Kirsty is pregnant she'd be on maternity leave by now anyways


I had to lol when Kirsty said to Rob she was going to the doctor and he asked why

----------


## sarah c

> I had to lol when Kirsty said to Rob she was going to the doctor and he asked why


of course he had to ask why - he's a man...?

I laughed when he described half his workforce as 'having medical conditions I dont dare ask about...?'

----------


## sarah c

.

----------


## sarah c

> Does Rob not realise Kirsty is pregnant she'd be on maternity leave by now anyways


would she though? I am not sure she has worked there long enough to be eligible for maternity pay etc, so she would be off work, but not on official maternity leave?

----------


## sarah c

> Does Rob not realise Kirsty is pregnant she'd be on maternity leave by now anyways


would she though? I am not sure she has worked there long enough to be eligible for maternity pay etc, so she would be off work, but not on official maternity leave?

----------


## Perdita

> would she though? I am not sure she has worked there long enough to be eligible for maternity pay etc, so she would be off work, but not on official maternity leave?


No, she has not worked there long enough for maternity privileges

----------


## Perdita

> would she though? I am not sure she has worked there long enough to be eligible for maternity pay etc, so she would be off work, but not on official maternity leave?


No, she has not worked there long enough for maternity privileges

----------


## alan45

> There was some good scenes last night with Tracey,Steve and Deidre.Tracey is one of the best characters on Corrie.


Kate Ford could not act her way out of a wet paper bag. She is pathetic

----------

Glen1 (14-08-2012)

----------


## lizann

Mary better be staying

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2012), Glen1 (14-08-2012), parkerman (14-08-2012), Perdita (14-08-2012), tammyy2j (14-08-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

> Mary better be staying


Don't think she would be missed all that much,if she did leave.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> No, she has not worked there long enough for maternity privileges


I thought that, but then again it also looks like she's left the area and isn't coming back. So has she actually left her job or is she on maternity leave and is planning on coming back afterwards? That's probably what Rob is thinking. I wonder where that stands with the law?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> No, she has not worked there long enough for maternity privileges


I thought that, but then again it also looks like she's left the area and isn't coming back. So has she actually left her job or is she on maternity leave and is planning on coming back afterwards? That's probably what Rob is thinking. I wonder where that stands with the law?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Don't think she would be missed all that much,if she did leave.


Mary is a great character

----------

Dazzle (15-08-2012), Glen1 (15-08-2012), lizann (15-08-2012), parkerman (15-08-2012), Ruffed_lemur (15-08-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I thought that, but then again it also looks like she's left the area and isn't coming back. So has she actually left her job or is she on maternity leave and is planning on coming back afterwards? That's probably what Rob is thinking. I wonder where that stands with the law?


I believe because of the short time she has been at the factory, Rob doesnt have to pay her during her maternity time, nor does he have to keep her job open for her to return afterwards.

he could hold the post for her, but the time off would be unpaid

----------


## sarah c

.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Mary is a great character


She definitely is.  The show needs her IMO.  She makes a change from some of the more boring characters.

----------

flappinfanny (16-08-2012), lizann (15-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

i agree corrie needs the likes of mary.  shes like marmite.  i hate marmite but love mary.   :Smile: 

thought the scenes with izzy and gary were very good.

----------


## N.Fan

Well it looks like Mary is not leaving,hoorah. :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

had to smile at the scenes with kirk and hayley and whether to wear a hat or not.   :Smile: 

a moving performance by cherylee houston.  the scenes with izzy and owen were very good.

----------


## flappinfanny

i managed to watch the big 3 this week and without a doubt eastenders was head and shoulders above the others.  all i will say is itv you are lucky you have the most loyal of viewers in corrie, you can churn out so so episodes week in week out  and get decent viewing figures and audience share.  corrie viewers are the most loyal and the most easily pleased. ( i include myself in this. )

----------

Ruffed_lemur (19-08-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> i managed to watch the big 3 this week and without a doubt eastenders was head and shoulders above the others.  all i will say is itv you are lucky you have the most loyal of viewers in corrie, you can churn out so so episodes week in week out  and get decent viewing figures and audience share.  corrie viewers are the most loyal and the most easily pleased. ( i include myself in this. )


Speak for yourself!  I stopped watching EE recently because it was so dire - storylines and acting- so I wouldn't call myself, as a Corrie fan, easily pleased.  EE has the odd very good episode, but I can't sit through hours of dross for the occasional high point.  Corrie is far more even in tone and quality, even if it does have the occasional low point.

----------

alan45 (19-08-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> i managed to watch the big 3 this week and without a doubt eastenders was head and shoulders above the others.  all i will say is itv you are lucky you have the most loyal of viewers in corrie, you can churn out so so episodes week in week out  and get decent viewing figures and audience share.  corrie viewers are the most loyal and the most easily pleased. ( i include myself in this. )


Speak for yourself!  I stopped watching EE recently because it was so dire - storylines and acting- so I wouldn't call myself, as a Corrie fan, easily pleased.  EE has the odd very good episode, but I can't sit through hours of dross for the occasional high point.  Corrie is far more even in tone and quality, even if it does have the occasional low point.

----------

alan45 (19-08-2012), Brucie (20-08-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

The best thing last night for me was Hayley, Roy and Mary.  I loved the way Hayley stopped Mary leaving.  It was so mature of her accepting Mary as a friend of Roy's. 

Don't like the idea of the surrogacy story at all!  And why does there always have to be arguments at church services?  It was a day for Joseph.

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2012), flappinfanny (18-08-2012), lizann (19-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Speak for yourself!  I stopped watching EE recently because it was so dire - storylines and acting- so I wouldn't call myself, as a Corrie fan, easily pleased.  EE has the odd very good episode, but I can't sit through hours of dross for the occasional high point.  Corrie is far more even in tone and quality, even if it does have the occasional low point.


before i respond to you, i stress i am a corrie fan, so i like to think iam not biased.   i think you are being far too kind to corrie, it has not been high in quality and tone for quite a while.  what has happened to the nations favourite continuing drama.  the peter/leanne/carla saga was excellent, but since then the show has gone on a downward spiral.

there are some very good actors in the show and some dire ones.  the gulf between the two is very wide and unfortunately it shows.  iam not going to be unkind and name and shame, we all know who falls into which catergory.

the comedy in corrie 9/10 is forced over the top and borders on end of the pier/panto.  infact eastenders is better at comedy than corrie.  before corrie fans get outraged, (well tutt), i am saying this as a corrie fan more than an eastenders fan.  i say this for the good of the show. 

eastenders has had a good week, will this continue, i doubt it.  corrie need to stop looking at what their southern rivals are doing and concentrate on being corrie and not a wanabee eastenders!  it needs to go back to basics.

----------


## alan45

EE resorts to wheeling back old characters every time the show starts to falter. What show apart from Dallas would bring someone back from the dead in a tottally improbable storyline. Kat and Alfie back yet again and Sharon Whatsernamenow bcd in order to pump some life into an ailing show. I stopped watching it on a regular basis a long time ago. I have stopped believing the hype and all the false promises. I dip in occasionally and its still appalling.

----------

Brucie (20-08-2012), Dazzle (19-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

dont you mean appealing  :Smile:  

i do agree we dont need sharon back, a mistake.  youd have thought eastenders would have learnt from corries mistakes like bringing julie goodyear back.  that must rank as one of the biggest mistakes in soap history, apart from dirty den.  

as i watch both eastenders and corrie constantly i feel i can comment and as im a corrie fan, i can say what i say without being biased!

----------

alan45 (19-08-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> i managed to watch the big 3 this week and without a doubt eastenders was head and shoulders above the others.  all i will say is itv you are lucky you have the most loyal of viewers in corrie, you can churn out so so episodes week in week out  and get decent viewing figures and audience share.  corrie viewers are the most loyal and the most easily pleased. ( i include myself in this. )


I am a Corrie fan too and know what you mean.  There have been some silly storylines recently but I keep watching, hoping it picks up.  Mary, Roy and Hayley's story saved it for me this week.  That's the kind of story that Corrie does well.

Eastenders has been brilliant with Ben's story this week.  Not so much to do with Sharon's return IMO, but for Shirley.  Amazing acting!

----------

flappinfanny (19-08-2012), lizann (21-08-2012)

----------


## alan45

> dont you mean appealing  
> 
> i do agree we dont need sharon back, a mistake.  youd have thought eastenders would have learnt from corries mistakes like bringing julie goodyear back.  that must rank as one of the biggest mistakes in soap history, apart from dirty den.  
> 
> as i watch both eastenders and corrie constantly i feel i can comment and as im a corrie fan, i can say what i say without being biased!


I have to agree with you about Julie Goodyear. I would really like to see Liz and Jim McDonald back behind the bar of T'Rovers so I would. At least that would be believable.

----------


## alan45

> dont you mean appealing  
> 
> i do agree we dont need sharon back, a mistake.  youd have thought eastenders would have learnt from corries mistakes like bringing julie goodyear back.  that must rank as one of the biggest mistakes in soap history, apart from dirty den.  
> 
> as i watch both eastenders and corrie constantly i feel i can comment and as im a corrie fan, i can say what i say without being biased!


I have to agree with you about Julie Goodyear. I would really like to see Liz and Jim McDonald back behind the bar of T'Rovers so I would. At least that would be believable.

----------

flappinfanny (19-08-2012), Glen1 (20-08-2012)

----------


## lizann

> The best thing last night for me was Hayley, Roy and Mary.  I loved the way Hayley stopped Mary leaving.  It was so mature of her accepting Mary as a friend of Roy's. 
> 
> Don't like the idea of the surrogacy story at all!  And why does there always have to be arguments at church services?  It was a day for Joseph.


The surrogacy storyline is a way to involve Dr. Carter in a storyline

----------


## flappinfanny

who?   :Smile:

----------


## Brucie

Eastenders promotes gloom doom and misery - to the exception of almost everything else, except immorality, and couldn't do comedy to save it's life. One of the reasons that Corrie is generally a much better watch than Eastenders is that they employ good character actors, rather than people who are just good at playing themselves, and many of those actors have fine comedic talents (eg those who play Roy, Hayley, Mary, Norris, Steve McDonald etc etc). Very occasionally you get someone in Eastenders who can do comedy (like the girl who plays Kim), but since the writers think slapstick is the only form of comedy, laughs for the viewer occur about once every 2 years - if we're lucky. Eastenders is on a mission to swiftly eliminate the feelgood factor in the UK that the Olympics built up so successfully!

----------

alan45 (21-08-2012), Dazzle (20-08-2012), parkerman (20-08-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

I didn't think Izzy would have been into Katy being a surrogate,not after what she went through with her own baby and she's only 17.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The surrogacy storyline is a way to involve Dr. Carter in a storyline


There are plenty of other ways for him to have a story, such as for Izzy to have her own baby.  Pity that ended so quickly.  Also, he could help Kirsty.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ches or Gary should have knocked out Owen at the church

----------


## tammyy2j

> There are plenty of other ways for him to have a story, such as for Izzy to have her own baby.  Pity that ended so quickly.  Also, he could help Kirsty.


You mean sanction Kirsty  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I agree Corrie has a quite a wide array of comedic characters but some dont get used enough for my liking while other useless dumb characters get used way too much

----------

N.Fan (21-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

sanction or section?

----------


## tammyy2j

> sanction or section?


I think I meant section

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Eastenders promotes gloom doom and misery - to the exception of almost everything else, except immorality, and couldn't do comedy to save it's life. One of the reasons that Corrie is generally a much better watch than Eastenders is that they employ good character actors, rather than people who are just good at playing themselves, and many of those actors have fine comedic talents (eg those who play Roy, Hayley, Mary, Norris, Steve McDonald etc etc). Very occasionally you get someone in Eastenders who can do comedy (like the girl who plays Kim), but since the writers think slapstick is the only form of comedy, laughs for the viewer occur about once every 2 years - if we're lucky. Eastenders is on a mission to swiftly eliminate the feelgood factor in the UK that the Olympics built up so successfully!


imo i think you are way off the mark.  i watch both ee and cs in equal measure and have watched ee since it began in feb 85.  i have never bought into the myth that ee is all doom and gloom.  this is usually said by viewers who i describe as 'dippers' who watch from time to time, mainly corrie viewers killing half an hour before the 8:30pm showing! 

ee has a good mix of characters who provide lighter moments, such as denise, kim, zaniab, patrick. alfie, cora and dot, i could go on.  the humour in ee is different to the humour in corrie.

if anything  the humour in corrie is more slapstick, end of the pier/panto ish.  that isnt a critiscism, because it works well for that type of continuing drama and for its audience. i do however think the writing in corrie is a little lazy.  mary is a great addition to the street. 

 with reference to destroying the feel good factor and the olympics,  you will find it will have nothing to do with walford and e20, but more to do with the government and those blessed mps.

if you want a continuing drama that  provides the perfect balance of dark and light then you have the archers on radio 4 and emmerdale on itv1.   :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> imo i think you are way off the mark.  i watch both ee and cs in equal measure and have watched ee since it began in feb 85.  i have never bought into the myth that ee is all doom and gloom.  this is usually said by viewers who i describe as 'dippers' who watch from time to time, mainly corrie viewers killing half an hour before the 8:30pm showing! 
> 
> ee has a good mix of characters who provide lighter moments, such as denise, kim, zaniab, patrick. alfie, cora and dot, i could go on.  the humour in ee is different to the humour in corrie.
> 
> if anything  the humour in corrie is more slapstick, end of the pier/panto ish.  that isnt a critiscism, because it works well for that type of continuing drama and for its audience. i do however think the writing in corrie is a little lazy.  mary is a great addition to the street. 
> 
>  with reference to destroying the feel good factor and the olympics,  you will find it will have nothing to do with walford and e20, but more to do with the government and those blessed mps.
> 
> if you want a continuing drama that  provides the perfect balance of dark and light then you have the archers on radio 4 and emmerdale on itv1.


When EE does comedy its usually unintentional. We have had the infamous cardboard funfair, dirty den getting shot by a bunch of flowers, the ressuerection of Den, Kidneygate, Walford United, bigger villains than the Krays and of course the daft PC scripts dreamt up in some wine bar at lunchtime by the luvvies over a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc courtesy of the Telly Tax

----------

Brucie (21-08-2012), Dazzle (21-08-2012), parkerman (21-08-2012)

----------


## alan45

......

----------


## tammyy2j

> When EE does comedy its usually unintentional. We have had the infamous cardboard funfair, dirty den getting shot by a bunch of flowers, the ressuerection of Den, Kidneygate, Walford United, bigger villains than the Krays and of *course the daft PC scripts dreamt up in some wine bar at lunchtime by the luvvies over a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc courtesy of the Telly Tax*


Surely Corrie is guilty of this also from time to time 

Remember Tracey Barlow released from prison for murder that was daft 

Also what was Kidneygate in EE?

----------


## sarah c

> Also what was Kidneygate in EE?


The asian family with the father who was an elvis fanatic?

one son needing a transplant and finding out his best friend was his half brother - or something? I cant even remember their name they were so boring??!!

----------

tammyy2j (21-08-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Also what was Kidneygate in EE?


The asian family with the father who was an elvis fanatic?

one son needing a transplant and finding out his best friend was his half brother - or something? I cant even remember their name they were so boring??!!

----------


## Perdita

> The asian family with the father who was an elvis fanatic?
> 
> one son needing a transplant and finding out his best friend was his half brother - or something? I cant even remember their name they were so boring??!!


The Ferreras, I think, or something like it

----------

tammyy2j (21-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> The asian family with the father who was an elvis fanatic?
> 
> one son needing a transplant and finding out his best friend was his half brother - or something? I cant even remember their name they were so boring??!!


Sorry, wrong family, I can't remember them at the moment either  :Embarrassment:  
Hang on, think it was the Ferreras, did they not run a taxi company?

----------


## sarah c

> The Ferreras, I think, or something like it


that was them!!!!

and the half brother was weasley with a little tache and went out with his sister!!

----------

Perdita (21-08-2012), tammyy2j (21-08-2012)

----------


## sarah c

........

----------


## alan45

> that was them!!!!
> 
> and the half brother was weasley with a little tache and went out with his sister!!



An everyday occurrence on Eastenders.  The Ferrerias were supposed to be a family yet the actors playing them were from obviously different ethnic groups

----------


## alan45

> that was them!!!!
> 
> and the half brother was weasley with a little tache and went out with his sister!!



An everyday occurrence on Eastenders.  The Ferrerias were supposed to be a family yet the actors playing them were from obviously different ethnic groups

----------


## tammyy2j

> that was them!!!!
> 
> and the half brother was weasley with a little tache and went out with his sister!!


Oh I remember them now the sister was a copper in Emmerdale or Corrie fairly recently and the some of the brothers were in Ali G film

----------


## parkerman

And the father disappeared and couldn't return because the actor didn't have a work permit....

That would have actually made a better story!

----------

alan45 (21-08-2012), lizann (21-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

i cant take kate ford seriously as a villain  or a bitch.  now if you want a real bitch, when charlie brookes is on form she is brilliant.

----------

sarah c (22-08-2012)

----------


## alan45

> i cant take kate ford seriously as a villain  or a bitch.  now if you want a real bitch, when charlie brookes is on form she is brilliant.


  Thats because Kate Ford has the acting ability of a Plank, in fact if theres anything in it the Plank has it. She is as good an actress as Kym Marsh

----------


## flappinfanny

liking the new ryan, sol is very easy on the eye.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> liking the new ryan, sol is very easy on the eye.


not on my eyes   :Nono:

----------

N.Fan (22-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

....

----------


## alan45

:Embarrassment: 


> liking the new ryan, sol is very easy on the eye. 
> 
> Last edited by flappinfanny; Today at 01:26. Reason: inserting something


You have just given two old men a laugh on a dull  Wednesday morning

 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Rotfl: 

Well spotted by ?

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont want to see a Michelle V Tracey feud

----------


## alan45

> I dont want to see a Michelle V Tracey feud



It would be like watching two planks fight.

----------


## alan45

/////

----------


## tammyy2j

I'd nearly prefer Steve with Beth or even Eva now instead of Tracey or Michelle

----------


## alan45

> I'd nearly Steve with Beth or even Eva now instead of Tracey or Michelle


Not Eve. My God the woman has a vacuum in the place of her brain.

----------


## alan45

> I'd nearly Steve with Beth or even Eva now instead of Tracey or Michelle


Not Eve. My God the woman has a vacuum in the place of her brain.

----------


## parkerman

> You have just given two old men a laugh on a dull  Wednesday morning
> 
> 
> 
> Well spotted by ?


Who can you mean, alan? :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (22-08-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

> I dont want to see a Michelle V Tracey feud


I would definately put my money on Tracey,there's nothing like a good cat fight on corrie.

----------


## parkerman

> I would definately put my money on Tracey,there's nothing like a good cat fight on corrie.


Bring back Karen. She'd sort them both out!

Oh, sorry, I forgot, she wouldn't fit in very well because Suranne Jones is a first class actor.

----------

alan45 (22-08-2012), flappinfanny (26-08-2012), lizann (22-08-2012), Perdita (22-08-2012), tammyy2j (27-08-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> I would definately put my money on Tracey,there's nothing like a good cat fight on corrie.


Bring back Karen. She'd sort them both out!

Oh, sorry, I forgot, she wouldn't fit in very well because Suranne Jones is an excellent actor.

----------

alan45 (22-08-2012), lizann (24-08-2012), Perdita (22-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

love tina and tommy as a couple, played very well by michelle and chris.

----------


## flappinfanny

some nice lighter scenes in thurs corrie.   david was hilarious when he woke paul up.   

love what the writers have done with gail.  helen worth plays it brilliantly.  lets hope theres another scrap on the cobbles soon with gail and eileen.  sue cleavers face was a picture when david broke the news.  corrie at its best.   :Smile:

----------

lizann (24-08-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

Tina should have told Tommy the real reason crazy Kirstie left,then maybe he wouldn't have been in so much of a hurry to try and persaude her to come back.

----------


## lizann

> some nice lighter scenes in thurs corrie.   david was hilarious when he woke paul up.   
> 
> love what the writers have done with gail.  helen worth plays it brilliantly.  lets hope theres another scrap on the cobbles soon with gail and eileen.  sue cleavers face was a picture when david broke the news.  corrie at its best.


Paul seems better suited with Gail I think 

Has to laugh tonight at Sunita calling Dev's date a tart does she not remember how she pulled Karl

----------

flappinfanny (26-08-2012)

----------


## lizann

LOL'D at Eileen doing her Bob the Builder routine at Kev's place  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## N.Fan

Dev must be loosing his touch,he had two woman and he couldn't even seal the deal. :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

it was worth it though just to see  smug sunitas face.  YES!   :Smile:   even the pugfaced karl wasnt sure if sunita was jealous.  brilliant.

----------


## flappinfanny

good set of eps again.  the scenes between tommy, tina, ty and kirsty were very good.

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Steve say last night he couldnt lose Michelle again didnt he cheat her last time around and choose Becky  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyway I dont think Steve and Michelle make a good couple this time around

----------


## N.Fan

I liked when Kirsty described herself as the Weatherfield Beast. :Smile:

----------


## N.Fan

It was annoying  when Tommy told everyone about Kirsty, that it was him that was made out to be the villian.

----------


## flappinfanny

i know, you just want to slap ty around the chops and say 'wake up and smell the pyscho with lots of hair.'  but then we'd be as bad as kirsty. :Crying:    poor tommy, love those big puppy dog eyes.  bless.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed corrie on sunday, please please please itv, move an episode to sunday permantly.  

thought the scenes at number 11 were great.  love sue cleaver.  i think gail may have been spot on about eileens cooking.  an added bonus sol in his dressing gown.   :Smile:

----------


## N.Fan

I liked when Dev accused Karl of stealing from his kids.It was more or less predictable that the smoke detectors Karl bought would turn out to be dodgy.

----------


## lizann

> I liked when Dev accused Karl of stealing from his kids.It was more or less predictable that the smoke detectors Karl bought would turn out to be dodgy.


But Dev still didnt knock him out, come on Devendra grow a pair 

Tracey the cougar moves fast but with dim Ryan it didnt take much 

I would have slapped Kirsty with the pizza pregnant or not

----------


## lizann

;;

----------


## parkerman

> But Dev still didnt knock him out, come on Devendra grow a pair


Get arrested for assault and end up in prison. Smart move!

----------

alan45 (04-09-2012)

----------


## parkerman

...............................

----------


## N.Fan

I liked when Tina stood up to Kirsty,and I would have liked to see Tommy smear the pizza all over her face,and then say to her how do you like your anchovies now then bitch.

----------


## sarah c

> I liked when Tina stood up to Kirsty,and I would have liked to see Tommy smear the pizza all over her face,and then say to her how do you like your anchovies now then bitch.


no Tommy is just a k**b with a lobotomy!!   How did he not put 2+2 together (apart from the fact he probably cant count) and not noticed the pizza order was for Kirsty?! I'd have got a colleague to deliver it!

----------


## sarah c

> I liked when Tina stood up to Kirsty,and I would have liked to see Tommy smear the pizza all over her face,and then say to her how do you like your anchovies now then bitch.


no Tommy is just a k**b with a lobotomy!!   How did he not put 2+2 together (apart from the fact he probably cant count) and not noticed the pizza order was for Kirsty?! I'd have got a colleague to deliver it!

----------


## tammyy2j

> no Tommy is just a k**b with a lobotomy!!   How did he not put 2+2 together (apart from the fact he probably cant count) and not noticed the pizza order was for Kirsty?! I'd have got a colleague to deliver it!


Cute but dim is Tommy

----------

flappinfanny (05-09-2012)

----------


## lizann

> Get arrested for assault and end up in prison. Smart move!


Come on would he really go to prison remember Tracey is out  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dev has sat back and watched Karl walk all over him to me he needs to toughen up 

I cant wait for Kirsty to get caught out, the actress who plays is doing very well

----------


## lizann

;;

----------


## parkerman

And you think violence is the answer do you?

----------


## lizann

Really cant take Eileen and Paul as a couple

----------


## lizann

> And you think violence is the answer do you?


Sometimes it is well I think so anyways

----------


## flappinfanny

tracey luv you lucky moo   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> Sometimes it is well I think so anyways


How sad.

----------

Siobhan (05-09-2012)

----------


## parkerman

............

----------


## flappinfanny

slightly under whelmed by glorias arrival.  im sure there will be some great scenes to come.  sue is a national treasure.

anyway the dire hard fans will have kept wednesday viewing figures pretty decent.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> How sad.


Come on surely I'm not the only one who wants to see Dev knock Karl out

----------


## parkerman

> Come on surely I'm not the only one who wants to see Dev knock Karl out


Which will achieve what precisely?

----------


## parkerman

> Come on surely I'm not the only one who wants to see Dev knock Karl out


Which will achieve what precisely?

----------


## lizann

> Which will achieve what precisely?


Make me happy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If Karl wants Stella back so much why dont he dump Sunita and move out

----------


## N.Fan

I thought Gloria made quite an entrance,it didn't take her long to make her presance felt.But she was a bit too quick to try and get Karl and Stella back together without knowing all the facts first.

----------


## Dazzle

Gloria certainly livened up last night's Corrie.  I'm looking forward to seeing more of her.

----------

N.Fan (07-09-2012), tammyy2j (08-09-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Gloria certainly livened up last night's Corrie.  I'm looking forward to seeing more of her.


I liked her banter with Ken and Rita

----------

flappinfanny (10-09-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Corrie on Friday night this week?

----------


## flappinfanny

Psycho bitch 1
tina 0


is rita auditioning for the mikado.   :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

> Was Corrie on Friday night this week?


no flippin football.  itv need to show more respect for their golden goose!!!

its back on this friday.   :Smile:

----------


## N.Fan

It was a bit too much of a coincedence that Marcus just happened to be available to deliver Kirsty's baby,and even more of a coincedence that he had the right colour of blanket available for a girl.

----------


## sarah c

> It was a bit too much of a coincedence that Marcus just happened to be available to deliver Kirsty's baby,and even more of a coincedence that he had the right colour of blanket available for a girl.


exactly, he had been in the pub a while before she went into labour - lucky he was sober enough??!

----------


## sarah c

> It was a bit too much of a coincedence that Marcus just happened to be available to deliver Kirsty's baby,and even more of a coincedence that he had the right colour of blanket available for a girl.


and I thought Gloria was pushed into the scenes a bit too much, as if we were being force-fed her!?

given she was no real help with the delivery at all, maybe a little less exposure would have helped?

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=sarah c;781495]and I thought Gloria was pushed into the scenes a bit too much, as if we were being force-fed her!?

Similar how Stella is being pushed into most scenes

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=sarah c;781495]and I thought Gloria was pushed into the scenes a bit too much, as if we were being force-fed her!?

Similar how Stella is being pushed into most scenes

----------

alan45 (10-09-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I didn't think Kirsty was very good with her acting last night.  She hardly seemed to suffer with giving birth!  She's much better at being nasty obviously.

----------


## N.Fan

Gloria seems to be getting a bit too bossy for her own good, it seems like she's trying to take over the running of the Rovers and at the same time trying to run other people's life's for them.She could do with backing off a bit.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm liking Gloria especially her cattyness with Rita, they have the potential to be great rivals feuding or best friends 

Tina is playing right into Kirsty's cruel plan she needs to blank her if possible 

Part of me wanted Kristy to die after giving birth I know that is bad

I lol'd at Steve and Michelle trying to best Tracey and Ryan tbh I dont mind Tracey and Ryan as a couple

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=Perdita;781499]


> and I thought Gloria was pushed into the scenes a bit too much, as if we were being force-fed her!?
> 
> Similar how Stella is being pushed into most scenes



Yes thats true. When St. Ella arrived she featured in every major storyline. Totally ridiculous. She's only the local landlady not some kind of superhero

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=Perdita;781499]


> and I thought Gloria was pushed into the scenes a bit too much, as if we were being force-fed her!?
> 
> Similar how Stella is being pushed into most scenes



Yes thats true. When St. Ella arrived she featured in every major storyline. Totally ridiculous. She's only the local landlady not some kind of superhero

----------


## lizann

Have to commend the actors who Gary and Izzy great acting by them 

So Ken was sulking upstairs and wouldnt come down for dinner surprised Deirdre could fit that many round her table

----------

flappinfanny (11-09-2012), tammyy2j (11-09-2012)

----------


## lizann

When is Tyrone going to stand up for himself

----------


## flappinfanny

loved the scenes at no1 with the barlows. anne kirkbride was brilliant. deirdre i'd have some of your stuffed marrow. 

perhaps if gloria needs a replacement menu at the rovers look no further.  :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (11-09-2012)

----------


## shalagee

> Come on would he really go to prison remember Tracey is out 
> 
> Dev has sat back and watched Karl walk all over him to me he needs to toughen up 
> 
> I cant wait for Kirsty to get caught out, the actress who plays is doing very well


I hope they get on to Kirsty soon, she is such an unattractive character/

----------


## N.Fan

> I hope they get on to Kirsty soon, she is such an unattractive character/


I totally agree,and as long as she dosen't start hitting her baby.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I totally agree,and as long as she dosen't start hitting her baby.


She might get jealous of Tyrone's attention to the baby

----------


## lizann

If Tommy leaves her or she dumps him then Tina wont have to pay off Tommy's debts  :Stick Out Tongue: 

When was Anna working in the shop? I dont think I ever recall seeing her work in there

----------


## lizann

Dev is very friendly and peaceful with Karl while he is leaving in his house sponging off him and shacking up with Dev's wife and kids

----------


## shalagee

Maybe Tina should leave Tommy since he's acting like such a Neanderthal. I don't know a lot about the surrogacy process but I don't think you are supposed to be in it for the money. I would also think that someone would say that Gary and Izzy shouldn't be making that kind of decision so soon after losing a baby. People in an emotional state shouldn't make life changing decisions.

----------

tammyy2j (18-09-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe Tina should leave Tommy since he's acting like such a Neanderthal. I don't know a lot about the surrogacy process but I don't think you are supposed to be in it for the money. I would also think that someone would say that Gary and Izzy shouldn't be making that kind of decision so soon after losing a baby. People in an emotional state shouldn't make life changing decisions.


I agree and Owen was dead against Katy doing it but is fine having Tina do it to pay off debts 

I am surprised Anna didnt offer or can she not have anymore kids she only had one Gary was it ever mentioned if she could conceive again?

----------


## N.Fan

I thought Tommy had a right to be upset with Tina,especially when she didn't even discus what she was considering doing with him first.And also when she is going to have a baby for someone else when they haven't even had one together yet.

----------


## shalagee

> I thought Tommy had a right to be upset with Tina,especially when she didn't even discus what she was considering doing with him first.And also when she is going to have a baby for someone else when they haven't even had one together yet.


Yes he had a right to be upset but forbidding her to do it  on the threat of ending their relationship is what I think is excessive. But then Tommy has often behaved like a loose cannon, the mess they are in now is proof of that.

----------

alan45 (18-09-2012), tammyy2j (18-09-2012)

----------


## Brucie

Tina would be too old to have Tommy Woodentop's baby by the time they cleared his debts, and could afford to have one of their own, so she might as well have someone else's! I think he gave up his "rights" to make demands of Tina when he endangered her life and destroyed her financial wellbeing by throwing his lot in with the bloke who drove her dad to his death!

----------

alan45 (18-09-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Owen knows how vulnerable Tina is with the debts and is kinda bulllying her into it, he was dead against Katy doing it but is fine with Tina being the surrogate 

Tina needs to talk to someone besides Rita she has no close friends

----------

alan45 (18-09-2012)

----------


## shalagee

> tina would be too old to have tommy woodentop's baby by the time they cleared his debts, and could afford to have one of their own, so she might as well have someone else's! I think he gave up his "rights" to make demands of tina when he endangered her life and destroyed her financial wellbeing by throwing his lot in with the bloke who drove her dad to his death!


yes!

----------


## lizann

Anyone else finding Gloria a tad bit annoying more and more

----------

parkerman (20-09-2012), tammyy2j (20-09-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Me!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Anyone else finding Gloria a tad bit annoying more and more


Yes didnt like her at all last night but she is making me like Stella more  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## N.Fan

Lets just hope Gloria dosen't accidently burn down the Rovers like she did at her last place of employment. :Smile:

----------

Caspiant (20-09-2012), lizann (23-09-2012)

----------


## shalagee

I don't like Gloria at all. She's horribly manipulative and a liar as well.

----------


## parkerman

> Yes didnt like her at all last night but she is making me like Stella more


Steady on...I wouldn't go that far! :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Anyone else finding Gloria a tad bit annoying more and more


Me too. Like her on screen daughter the seen to be pushing her forward.  They seen to be make her the new Blanche. A role which no matter how hard she tried she can never do. The one good thing is that she has shown how poor Michelle Collins is and how crap the character of St Ella is

----------

Glen1 (20-09-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Anyone else finding Gloria a tad bit annoying more and more


Me too. Like her on screen daughter the seen to be pushing her forward.  They seen to be make her the new Blanche. A role which no matter how hard she tried she can never do. The one good thing is that she has shown how poor Michelle Collins is and how crap the character of St Ella is

----------


## tammyy2j

> Me too. Like her on screen daughter the seen to be pushing her forward.  They seen to be make her the new Blanche. A role which no matter how hard she tried she can never do. The one good thing is that she has shown how poor Michelle Collins is and how crap the character of St Ella is


Blanche was a one off no one comes close maybe except Roy's mother

----------

alan45 (20-09-2012), Glen1 (20-09-2012), lizann (23-09-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

I must say I'm enjoying Gloria's scenes.  I admit she's being pushed to the forefront a bit much, but all the recent new characters have been.  At least Sue Johnston can hold her own in the acting stakes, unlike some, and I think she could be as entertaining as Blanche and Sylvia given witty writing.

----------


## alan45

> I must say I'm enjoying Gloria's scenes.  I admit she's being pushed to the forefront a bit much, but all the recent new characters have been.  At least Sue Johnston can hold her own in the acting stakes, unlike some, and I think she could be as entertaining as Blanche and Sylvia given witty writing.


I agree but Im not so sure they are going about it in the right way. They need to make her a character of her own and not an amalgam of Blanche, Mary, Vera, and Sylvia.  They could bin St. Ella and let her take over the Rovers until Steve is able to buy it back and instal Big Jim and Liz in their rightful place

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2012)

----------


## alan45

> I must say I'm enjoying Gloria's scenes.  I admit she's being pushed to the forefront a bit much, but all the recent new characters have been.  At least Sue Johnston can hold her own in the acting stakes, unlike some, and I think she could be as entertaining as Blanche and Sylvia given witty writing.


I agree but Im not so sure they are going about it in the right way. They need to make her a character of her own and not an amalgam of Blanche, Mary, Vera, and Sylvia.  They could bin St. Ella and let her take over the Rovers until Steve is able to buy it back and instal Big Jim and Liz in their rightful place

----------


## lizann

> I must say I'm enjoying Gloria's scenes.  I admit she's being pushed to the forefront a bit much, but all the recent new characters have been.  At least Sue Johnston can hold her own in the acting stakes, unlike some, and I think she could be as entertaining as Blanche and Sylvia given witty writing.


Has Sue had a bit of work done on herself?

Is that a wig she wears?

----------


## Caspiant

Gloria is deluded if she thinks the Rovers has got any chance of winning the pub competition,especially with the scores Norris and Mary put on their voting slip and also with her attempting to make multiple entries in her own hand writing.

----------


## Dazzle

> Gloria is deluded if she thinks the Rovers has got any chance of winning the pub competition,especially with the scores Norris and Mary put on their voting slip and also with her attempting to make multiple entries in her own hand writing.


It seemed to me she was going to read the slips and take out the bad ones.  It's silly that the box came with a key so that cheating can take place.

----------


## Dazzle

> Gloria is deluded if she thinks the Rovers has got any chance of winning the pub competition,especially with the scores Norris and Mary put on their voting slip and also with her attempting to make multiple entries in her own hand writing.


It seemed to me she was going to read the slips and take out the bad ones.

----------


## Snagglepus

Have I missed something, when did Steve MacDonald say he was going to Spain and why?
I hope he picks up some acting skills whilst there and stops pulling those stupid faces and "no one at home" look he puts on.

----------


## lizann

How much bad acting were in the scenes with Kristy, Tyrone and her family, I thought Kristy's dad was going to knock her out instead of Tyrone at one part 

The scenes with Michelle and Tracey were also awful

----------

N.Fan (29-09-2012)

----------


## lizann

Owen is annoying

----------


## parkerman

> It seemed to me she was going to read the slips and take out the bad ones.  It's silly that the box came with a key so that cheating can take place.


It didn't come with a key. Eva and Gloria had to force the box open with a handily placed screwdriver.

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> It seemed to me she was going to read the slips and take out the bad ones.  It's silly that the box came with a key so that cheating can take place.


No key...force open...screwdriver etc. as I just said.

Is this double posting a permanent feature now?

----------


## Dazzle

> It didn't come with a key. Eva and Gloria had to force the box open with a handily placed screwdriver.


I realised that after I'd posted and removed the sentence alluding to the keys some days ago (25th September to be exact).  
I can't understand how you quoted it today (29th September)  :Searchme:

----------

N.Fan (01-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

It's still there, Dazzle.

----------


## parkerman

> It seemed to me she was going to read the slips and take out the bad ones.  It's silly that the box came with a key so that cheating can take place.


Just to prove it...

I think the problem is all this double posting. You deleted it on one but not the other.

----------


## Dazzle

> Just to prove it...
> 
> I think the problem is all this double posting. You deleted it on one but not the other.


Ha ha, you're right  :Big Grin: 

The confusion is down to the double posting.  Thanks Parkerman  :Bow:

----------


## tammyy2j

Lloyd's daughter looks as old as him

----------


## tammyy2j

Maria's acting is awful 

You could tell Fiz was rearing to have a go at Kirsty

----------


## N.Fan

First Kirsty is abusing Tyronne now she's blackmailing him,what a nightmare.

----------


## sarah c

> First Kirsty is abusing Tyronne now she's blackmailing him,what a nightmare.


I hope Kirsty stays around though - it would be good to explore the abused becoming an abuser angle, with her turning into her father

----------


## 02ablake

Really enjoyed yesterday's episode, especially Maria and Marcus scenes! Fantastic acting by Samia and Charlie as usual!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Really enjoyed yesterday's episode, especially Maria and Marcus scenes! Fantastic acting by Samia and Charlie as usual!


I really think Samia is a bad actress no emotion or feeling in her scenes imo and panto crying also

----------

N.Fan (03-10-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> I really think Samia is a bad actress no emotion or feeling in her scenes imo and panto crying also


Aww...I like Maria and am enjoying the current storyline with her and Marcus as they have great chemistry.  I'm interested to see where the story will lead.

I had a small amount of sympathy for Kirsty because she comes from an abusive home, but that is gone now she's blackmailed Tyrone to stay with her.  I want her gone and Tyrone to raise Ruby on his own.

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## lizann

Has Maria a moustache?

----------


## 02ablake

Well each to their own but I think Samia is an amazing actress and as another poster said her and Charlie have great on screen chemistry!

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2012)

----------


## 02ablake

No she hasn't got a moustache.

----------


## 02ablake

> I really think Samia is a bad actress no emotion or feeling in her scenes imo and panto crying also


I think that's abit unfair to say its panto crying or no emotion when Samia when threw the same thing in real life!

----------


## 02ablake

> I really think Samia is a bad actress no emotion or feeling in her scenes imo and panto crying also


I think that's abit unfair to say its panto crying or no emotion when Samia when threw the same thing in real life!

----------


## parkerman

> Has Maria a moustache?


I noticed that too!

----------


## parkerman

> Has Maria a moustache?


I noticed that too!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think that's abit unfair to say its panto crying or no emotion when Samia when threw the same thing in real life!


Sorry but she is a crap actress imo

----------

Perdita (04-10-2012)

----------


## lizann

> No she hasn't got a moustache.


Watch again she has

----------

parkerman (04-10-2012)

----------


## 02ablake

> Sorry but she is a crap actress imo


Like I said each to their own, I think she's an amazing actress.

----------


## 02ablake

> Sorry but she is a crap actress imo


Like I said each to their own, I think she's an amazing actress.

----------


## 02ablake

> Watch again she has


I did watch and she hasnt got a tache.

----------


## 02ablake

> Watch again she has


I did watch and she hasnt got a tache.

----------

N.Fan (06-10-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

For a gay dude Marcus was well into his kiss with Maria  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LostVoodoo

I was quite surprised by the kiss actually, they were both more into it than a thought! Thought it was going to be a random lunge by Maria, followed by a 'omg, wtf was that?' from both of them, rather than a full-on snog!

----------


## N.Fan

> I was quite surprised by the kiss actually, they were both more into it than a thought! Thought it was going to be a random lunge by Maria, followed by a 'omg, wtf was that?' from both of them, rather than a full-on snog!


If Jason hadn't turned up when he did it might of turned into more than just a snog.

----------


## tammyy2j

Tracey had some good one liners last night

----------

lizann (09-10-2012), parkerman (09-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Yes. I can't remember what it was now but I actually laughed out loud at something she said. Remind me....

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes. I can't remember what it was now but I actually laughed out loud at something she said. Remind me....


Wendy being a fossil was one

----------


## parkerman

I remember now, it was when she was talking to Ken in the Rovers about him seeing Wendy Crozier and he denied there was anything going on and she said, "Good, because if I hear otherwise, you're going to wish you'd sailed away on that other trollop's barge."

----------

tammyy2j (09-10-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I remember now, it was when she was talking to Ken in the Rovers about him seeing Wendy Crozier and he denied there was anything going on and she said, "Good, because if I hear otherwise, you're going to wish you'd sailed away on that other trollop's barge."


Yes that was another and also her comments to Michelle 

I am on Tracey's side I think in her fight with Michelle also I dont think Michelle is as good as Becky or Karen feuding with Tracey

----------

N.Fan (09-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> I am on Tracey's side I think in her fight with Michelle also I dont think Michelle is as good as Becky or Karen feuding with Tracey


Both can't act  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> I am on Tracey's side I think in her fight with Michelle also I dont think Michelle is as good as Becky or Karen feuding with Tracey


Both can't act  :Sad:

----------

alan45 (11-10-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Both can't act


True but I much more enjoyed Tracey's feuds with Becky and Karen

----------


## lizann

safe to say tracey is not carrying michelle's grandkid only lying, it be ironic if she was and michelle pushed her down stairs and she lost the baby and no one believed her

----------


## N.Fan

> safe to say tracey is not carrying michelle's grandkid only lying, it be ironic if she was and michelle pushed her down stairs and she lost the baby and no one believed her


I think we could do without that happening again,once was enough thankyou.

----------


## lizann

Michelle should get back her real son the one she did give birth to at 15 or has Corrie writers completed forgot that storyline

----------


## Perdita

> Michelle should get back her real son the one she did give birth to at 15 or has Corrie writers completed forgot that storyline


She agreed with Alex and his parents that he should stay with them as that is the family he grew up with, so that storyline was concluded and should stay that way

----------


## Perdita

> Michelle should get back her real son the one she did give birth to at 15 or has Corrie writers completed forgot that storyline


She agreed with Alex and his parents that he should stay with them as that is the family he grew up with, so that storyline was concluded and should stay that way

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree.

However, it was a bit strange when Tracy made a comment about whether Michelle had wanted to abort Ryan.....

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree.

However, it was a bit strange when Tracy made a comment about whether Michelle had wanted to abort Ryan.....

----------


## N.Fan

What has happened to Lewis,hopefully someone has accidently thrown him overboard.

----------


## Snagglepus

He said he was spotted by another woman whom he has conned Â£20,000 out of and had to go into hiding. 
This could be another con to swindle Audrey.

----------


## N.Fan

> He said he was spotted by another woman whom he has conned Â£20,000 out of and had to go into hiding. 
> This could be another con to swindle Audrey.


I thought it was Â£10,000 from a woman he was engaged to.

----------


## alan45

> He said he was spotted by another woman whom he has conned Â£20,000 out of and had to go into hiding. 
> This could be another con to swindle Audrey.


From the spoilers 

FRIDAY
After a sleepless night, Audrey is alone in the salon when Lewis suddenly appears. As she demands to know where he's been, Lewis explains how he bumped into a woman on the Eurostar who he owes Â£10,000 to, so had no choice but to flee the train. He's shocked when Audrey reveals that she knows all about Penny as she came looking for him. 

When it sinks in that Penny is here in Weatherfield, Lewis decides that he has to run away and he asks Audrey to go with him. Audrey eventually agrees, handing the salon master keys for David to a puzzled Kylie and Nick. Agreeing she's been acting strangely, the Platts head over to Audrey's house. How will they react to find Lewis there? And will Audrey be able to go through with her plan to leave?

----------


## alan45

> He said he was spotted by another woman whom he has conned Â£20,000 out of and had to go into hiding. 
> This could be another con to swindle Audrey.


From the spoilers 

FRIDAY
After a sleepless night, Audrey is alone in the salon when Lewis suddenly appears. As she demands to know where he's been, Lewis explains how he bumped into a woman on the Eurostar who he owes Â£10,000 to, so had no choice but to flee the train. He's shocked when Audrey reveals that she knows all about Penny as she came looking for him. 

When it sinks in that Penny is here in Weatherfield, Lewis decides that he has to run away and he asks Audrey to go with him. Audrey eventually agrees, handing the salon master keys for David to a puzzled Kylie and Nick. Agreeing she's been acting strangely, the Platts head over to Audrey's house. How will they react to find Lewis there? And will Audrey be able to go through with her plan to leave?

----------


## Snagglepus

> I thought it was Â£10,000 from a woman he was engaged to.


Why ask then if you knew anyway.

----------

alan45 (15-10-2012)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## tammyy2j

So everyone believes Tracey is pregnant despite no test or going to the doctors

----------


## sarah c

> So everyone believes Tracey is pregnant despite no test or going to the doctors


did she and Ryan not go to the Drs together yesterday?

they came baack and she said ' well its official...and Ryan fflirted with the female DR'?

----------


## tammyy2j

> did she and Ryan not go to the Drs together yesterday?
> 
> they came baack and she said ' well its official...and Ryan fflirted with the female DR'?


I didnt think she was really pregnant she could have taken Ryan to the dentist and he believe her it was doctor's office  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (16-10-2012), lizann (17-10-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I didnt think she was really pregnant she could have taken Ryan to the dentist and he believe her it was doctor's office


ha ha ha poor Ryan.....

----------


## alan45

> I didnt think she was really pregnant she could have taken Ryan to the dentist and he believe her it was doctor's office


Lol

----------


## alan45

> I didnt think she was really pregnant she could have taken Ryan to the dentist and he believe her it was doctor's office


Lol

----------


## N.Fan

I liked when Norris said Lewis ripped-off Peter Barlow and used Deirdrie as a lubricant.
Never really thought of Deirdrie as a lubricant. :Smile:

----------


## N.Fan

It would be funny if like Gail said that Penny and Lewis were both coning Audrey,she handed over Â£10,000 a bit to easily.

----------


## tammyy2j

Audrey believes anything Lewis says

----------


## N.Fan

I wouldn't be surprised if Gloria is lying to Lewis about having a serious illness,because she's interested in him.It wouldn't be the first time she's lied.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It would be funny if like Gail said that Penny and Lewis were both coning Audrey,she handed over Â£10,000 a bit to easily.


Well she loves the guy doesn't she?  She could have run away with him but wanted to stay near her family.

----------

alan45 (24-10-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I wouldn't be surprised if Gloria is lying to Lewis about having a serious illness,because she's interested in him.It wouldn't be the first time she's lied.


I'd rather trust Lewis than her!

----------

alan45 (24-10-2012), parkerman (25-10-2012), Perdita (24-10-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

> I'd rather trust Lewis than her!


I'd never trust a conman or a lier.

----------

lizann (25-10-2012)

----------


## lizann

i want to see audrey get conned  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

N.Fan (27-10-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

> i want to see audrey get conned


Me too. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Michelle needs to accept that Ryan does wrong not everything is Tracey's fault and he got off very lightly from Sophie and her parents

----------


## N.Fan

I'm glad Nick gave Mary a job at the Biestro,at least he appreciates her ideas even if Roy dosen't.

----------

flappinfanny (01-11-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

I thought Audrey would have been furious with Gail and Gloria for setting their love trap on Lewis.Especially with Gloria telling him she is going to die.

----------

Glen1 (02-11-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I thought Audrey would have been furious with Gail and Gloria for setting their love trap on Lewis.Especially with Gloria telling him she is going to die.


Gloria didnt mention the dying bit to Audrey though? but that said Audrey should have gone back to Lewis and tipped him off if she is that committedd to him, the fact she didnt shows she has some doubts in him.

And if she doubts him when he is shown to not be doing anything wrong, then he is right to be angry

----------

Glen1 (02-11-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

At least Lewis past Gail and Gloria's test,but could he really have changed his ways at last.

----------


## Dazzle

> At least Lewis past Gail and Gloria's test,but could he really have changed his ways at last.


I'll never trust that Lewis has changed, no matter how many tests he passes.

I thoroughly enjoyed last night's Corrie double bill featuring mainly the older members of the cast.  The Gloria/Audrey/Lewis/Gail scenes were especially entertaining.  Good on the oldies for showing the young 'uns how it should be done  :Smile:  .

----------

N.Fan (03-11-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## flappinfanny

i think the writers in corrie and soaps generally are running out of steam and ideas.  an example of this is the deirdre/wendy/ken storyline. 

i love sue johnston as an actress, she is one of our finest, but the corrie script writers have let sue down. imo gloria hasnt worked. they have tried to turn gloria into blanche/sylvia and that has been a mistake. if sue is to return to the cobbles after her stint i hope they give her better material to work with!

on a more positive note, im looking forward to the royle family christmas special.  :Smile:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (04-11-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> i think the writers in corrie and soaps generally are running out of steam and ideas.  an example of this is the deirdre/wendy/ken storyline. 
> 
> i love sue johnston as an actress, she is one of our finest, but the corrie script writers have let sue down. imo gloria hasnt worked. they have tried to turn gloria into blanche/sylvia and that has been a mistake. if sue is to return to the cobbles after her stint i hope they give her better material to work with!
> 
> on a more positive note, im looking forward to the royle family christmas special.


Agree totally.  What a rubbish character Gloria is!  :Nono:

----------


## Dazzle

> i think the writers in corrie and soaps generally are running out of steam and ideas.  an example of this is the deirdre/wendy/ken storyline. 
> 
> i love sue johnston as an actress, she is one of our finest, but the corrie script writers have let sue down. imo gloria hasnt worked. they have tried to turn gloria into blanche/sylvia and that has been a mistake. if sue is to return to the cobbles after her stint i hope they give her better material to work with!
> 
> on a more positive note, im looking forward to the royle family christmas special.


Flappinfanny disses Corrie yet again  :Nono:   :Smile: 

Corrie's not at its best at the moment, admittedly, but I still find a lot to love about it.  I wasn't impressed with Gloria at first, but she's grown on me and I've enjoyed her recent scenes with Audrey et al.

----------

alan45 (05-11-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Flappinfanny disses Corrie yet again  
> 
> Corrie's not at its best at the moment, admittedly, but I still find a lot to love about it.  I wasn't impressed with Gloria at first, but she's grown on me and I've enjoyed her recent scenes with Audrey et al.


I agree with you about Gloria. I thought the producers were in danger of doing a St. Ella on her character by placing her at the forefront of every storyline. They seemed to have learnt from that fiasco. Sue Johnson is ten times the actress that Michelle Collins will ever be. She should not be seen as a replacement for the irreplaceable Maggie Hunt but allowed to have a character of her own. She is being stifled by the ridiculous character that is St. Ella and that oxygen theif daughter of hers. The sooner these two up sticks and leave the better/

The Ken/Dreary/Wendy menage a trois storyline has been a bit like the Parson's Egg, it promised so much but ended up delivering nowt.

----------


## alan45

> Flappinfanny disses Corrie yet again  
> 
> Corrie's not at its best at the moment, admittedly, but I still find a lot to love about it.  I wasn't impressed with Gloria at first, but she's grown on me and I've enjoyed her recent scenes with Audrey et al.


I agree with you about Gloria. I thought the producers were in danger of doing a St. Ella on her character by placing her at the forefront of every storyline. They seemed to have learnt from that fiasco. Sue Johnson is ten times the actress that Michelle Collins will ever be. She should not be seen as a replacement for the irreplaceable Maggie Hunt but allowed to have a character of her own. She is being stifled by the ridiculous character that is St. Ella and that oxygen theif daughter of hers. The sooner these two up sticks and leave the better/

The Ken/Dreary/Wendy menage a trois storyline has been a bit like the Parson's Egg, it promised so much but ended up delivering nowt.

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Flappinfanny disses Corrie yet again  
> 
> Corrie's not at its best at the moment, admittedly, but I still find a lot to love about it.  I wasn't impressed with Gloria at first, but she's grown on me and I've enjoyed her recent scenes with Audrey et al.


ill be a good boy from now on.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2012)

----------


## sarah c

Dark side to Lewis last night, telling Gloria in the taxi that he had targeted her and would now go after Gail!!

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2012), flappinfanny (08-11-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

I'm glad Lewis did get his revenge on Gloria,it's about time someone was putting her in her place,and I hope he has got something nasty planned for Gail.

----------


## Dazzle

> Dark side to Lewis last night, telling Gloria in the taxi that he had targeted her and would now go after Gail!!


"Vengeance is mine!" sayeth Lewis, laughing maniacally  :EEK!: 




> I'm glad Lewis did get his revenge on Gloria,it's about time someone was putting her in her place,and I hope he has got something nasty planned for Gail.


Should be fun finding out  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (08-11-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## lizann

is the actress who plays karl's ex and the landlady of the weathie arms the same actress who played april branning in eastenders?

to be fair gail was looking out for her mother even if she did involve gloria which wasnt a good idea 

is that it now for gloria if so it was a waste of sue johnston, gloria could have been a great character instead of a failure which she was 

also what was the point of wendy's return? so ken and deirdre could have some romance back?

----------


## lizann

deleted repeated post

----------


## N.Fan

Maria must be something else in bed if she was able to turn Marcus straight/bisexual.

----------


## Perdita

She hasn't and as it was his first time with a woman, he would not know the difference

----------

alan45 (10-11-2012), flappinfanny (11-11-2012), parkerman (10-11-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

> She hasn't and as it was his first time with a woman, he would not know the difference


I think he would probably Know the difference between being with a woman rather than a man.

----------


## parkerman

> I think he would probably Know the difference between being with a woman rather than a man.


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

I don't think that's what Perdy meant!

----------

alan45 (10-11-2012), Perdita (10-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

I meant he would not know whether Maria is good in bed or not ...

----------

alan45 (10-11-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Maria must be something else in bed if she was able to turn Marcus straight/bisexual.


she probably learnt alot from her time at the kennels.   :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

I don't think she worked there much other than helping out, it was her parents and Kirk that had an interest in the kennels

----------


## Dazzle

I'm enjoying the Maria and Marcus story, but wish it'd been written so they had slept together after splitting with their partners.  Maria and Marcus are both nice people, and I don't think it's realistic that they'd cheat.

----------

alan45 (11-11-2012), flappinfanny (11-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Maria is selfish by trapping Marcus ... would not be surprised if she is pregnant now  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Maria must be something else in bed if she was able to turn Marcus straight/bisexual.


Not necessarily.  I think it's more about love.  Sex isn't everything!

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2012), sarah c (12-11-2012)

----------


## lizann

> I'm enjoying the Maria and Marcus story, but wish it'd been written so they had slept together after splitting with their partners.  Maria and Marcus are both nice people, and I don't think it's realistic that they'd cheat.


everyone in soaps cheat and didnt maria go off with charlie when he was with tracey which resulted in tracey killing him 

i find the storyline boring and dull myself and marcus wants maria cause of her tash  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

=

----------


## flappinfanny

the scenes in the rovers when it kicked off with marcus and jason were ok, but for me gail's reaction was so funny, she stole the scene.  helen worth is so good at the lighter scenes and has a gift for comedy.

----------

Dazzle (13-11-2012), lizann (13-11-2012)

----------


## lizann

i hate when the writers make steve out as a even bigger fool for a few stupid unfunny scenes like with the footie dont get me wrong steve can be a funny character just wasnt last night 

i agree about gail loved her reaction but expected more from eileen she kept very quite

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2012)

----------


## lizann

i had to lol at maria and marcus still wanting to be friends with jason after cheating on him

----------


## flappinfanny

corrie is certainly pressing all the right buttons at the mo and this is showing in the ratings.

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2012), Glen1 (14-11-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

loved eva in fridays corrie, so funny at hotel reception.  ' i'm up here love.'  steves throw away line was the best line of the night.  'talk about computer says no.'  :Smile:   good and funny writing by the corrie team.

----------


## parkerman

I agree, I thought Eva - for a change - was actually very good on Friday.

----------


## Dazzle

It was very enjoyable to see Rob get his comeuppance and for Steve to come out on top for a change  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (17-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I quite liked Steve with Eva there is more chemistry there than with him and Michelle 

Why was Leanne being so horrid to everyone Peter had left her for Carla she knew the divorce was coming

----------


## tammyy2j

Kirsty makes another enemy in Sally this time 

Isnt Sally a co-owner of the factory, I thought she bought Frank's shares?

----------


## parkerman

Sadly she is still in love with Peter....

----------


## Perdita

> Kirsty makes another enemy in Sally this time 
> 
> Isnt Sally a co-owner of the factory, I thought she bought Frank's shares?


No, Carla managed to talk her out of it, can't remember how but the factory is only Carla's

----------


## Perdita

> Kirsty makes another enemy in Sally this time 
> 
> Isnt Sally a co-owner of the factory, I thought she bought Frank's shares?


No, Carla managed to talk her out of it, can't remember how but the factory is only Carla's

----------


## parkerman

Frank left his 40% share of the factory to her in his will, changing it when they were engaged and never changing it back; making her the sole owner of Underworld.

----------

Perdita (18-11-2012)

----------


## lizann

owen and gary are doing my head in poor tina and tommy have to put up with them for nine months not enough of money in the world for that 

so michelle was rob's first kiss and i thought rob the same age as michelle brother than was married to carla and did they all grow up in the same area?

----------


## lizann

kirsty needs a good slap

----------

Ruffed_lemur (19-11-2012), tammyy2j (21-11-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> kirsty needs a good slap


I hate violence, but that one deserves it!

----------


## tammyy2j

So Michelle said her and Steve couldnt afford the Rovers but could go to Nick's bistro which I assume costs way more

It is a shame that Kylie and Nick cheating is going to happen she is great with David and I like his relationship with Max as well 

Lewis is playing Gail well having her now do his washing and ironing

----------


## Dazzle

> Lewis is playing Gail well having her now do his washing and ironing


I'm very intrigued to know what else Lewis has in store for silly Gail.  I'm sure he has a cunning plan...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

...

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm very intrigued to know what else Lewis has in store for silly Gail.  I'm sure he has a cunning plan...


For some reason I can see him charming her into his bed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> For some reason I can see him charming her into his bed


Urghhh  :Sick: ...I hope he doesn't go that far  :EEK!:

----------


## sarah c

> Urghhh ...I hope he doesn't go that far


he certainly ends up moving in/lodging with her......

----------


## lizann

lol at kylie telling maria to grow a moustache she already has one

----------

flappinfanny (22-11-2012)

----------


## Caspiant

I'm glad Eva's plan to split Nick and Leanne didn't work,but can't see her giving up that easily.

----------


## alan45

> I'm glad Eva's plan to split Nick and Leanne didn't work,but can't see her giving up that easily.


N Fan you are still Banned

----------

parkerman (22-11-2012)

----------


## alan45

> I'm glad Eva's plan to split Nick and Leanne didn't work,but can't see her giving up that easily.


N Fan you are still Banned

----------

parkerman (22-11-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> lol at kylie telling maria to grow a moustache she already has one


stop it, i hadn't noticed until you guys pointed it out!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> lol at kylie telling maria to grow a moustache she already has one


stop it, i hadn't noticed until you guys pointed it out!

----------


## tammyy2j

David gets on really well with little Max nice seeing a caring fatherly side to David with his Poirot moustache  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lamtiucango

kiem dinh k? thu?t an toÃ*n

----------


## Perdita

> kiem dinh k? thu?t an toÃ*n


??? wtf???

----------


## Perdita

> kiem dinh k? thu?t an toÃ*n


??? wtf???

----------


## parkerman

I believe it's Vietnamese...or it could be N.Fan's latest persona.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> ??? wtf???


I think he's trying to say vorsprung durch technik.  Never mind when's Peter coming back?  Sorry Nick I like you.  I even like the actor who plays you, but darling Leanne doesn't love you. You don't make her go week at the knees. Peter does.  Come on Corrie get on with it. I've got my Christmas Day all sorted. Peter and Leanne reunited and the pitter, patter of tiny feet for Lady Mary and Matthew.  Don't spoil my Christmas ITV

----------


## lizann

fiz is dressed alot like mrs santa claus lately 

i wanted her shout out that kirsty was bashing tyrone in the factory tonight

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> fiz is dressed alot like mrs santa claus lately 
> 
> i wanted her shout out that kirsty was bashing tyrone in the factory tonight


Patients young Grasshopper.  Every soap baddie gets their comeuppance it just takes time.  Sadly this story will run until Christmas maybe further but poor Tyrone will have to get the jack sh!t kicked out of him before Kirsty is rumbled.

----------


## flappinfanny

> I think he's trying to say vorsprung durch technik.  Never mind when's Peter coming back?  Sorry Nick I like you.  I even like the actor who plays you, but darling Leanne doesn't love you. You don't make her go week at the knees. Peter does.  Come on Corrie get on with it. I've got my Christmas Day all sorted. Peter and Leanne reunited and the pitter, patter of tiny feet for Lady Mary and Matthew.  Don't spoil my Christmas ITV


i never watch itv live, cant stand those flippin adds, will sky plus and watch boxing day.   :Sad:

----------


## flappinfanny

good ep of corrie on weds.  very good performances from chris fountain and michelle keegan.  episode only spoilt by dennis and his lollipop  :Sad: 

corrie concentrate on the dramatic, you do it well.

----------


## alan45

> good ep of corrie on weds.  very good performances from chris fountain and michelle keegan.  episode only spoilt by dennis and his lollipop 
> 
> corrie concentrate on the dramatic, you do it well.


Tonights two episodes ruined_by the pain in the **** that is Michelle Collins pathetic character St. Ella

----------

parkerman (08-12-2012)

----------


## alan45

> good ep of corrie on weds.  very good performances from chris fountain and michelle keegan.  episode only spoilt by dennis and his lollipop 
> 
> corrie concentrate on the dramatic, you do it well.


Tonights two episodes ruined_by the pain in the **** that is Michelle Collins pathetic character St. Ella

----------


## flappinfanny

i thought chris fountain was excellent again in corrie 2 eps,  when he blurted out about tinas pregnancy. he is proving to be a very good actor and a real asset to corrie.

----------


## sarah c

> i thought chris fountain was excellent again in corrie 2 eps,  when he blurted out about tinas pregnancy. he is proving to be a very good actor and a real asset to corrie.


yes but so glad when Tina stood up to him and stopped him pressurising her. Glad they have split up, he just acts the petulant child around her

----------


## lizann

> i thought chris fountain was excellent again in corrie 2 eps,  when he blurted out about tinas pregnancy. he is proving to be a very good actor and a real asset to corrie.


yes he was very good in hollyoaks as well 

i liked the scenes with david and tina always liked them together but i like david with kylie as well 

the scenes with dennis and steve were not funny

----------

flappinfanny (08-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

> i thought chris fountain was excellent again in corrie 2 eps,  when he blurted out about tinas pregnancy. he is proving to be a very good actor and a real asset to corrie.


yes he was very good in hollyoaks as well 

i liked the scenes with david and tina always liked them together but i like david with kylie as well 

the scenes with dennis and steve were not funny

----------


## flappinfanny

> yes he was very good in hollyoaks as well 
> 
> i liked the scenes with david and tina always liked them together but i like david with kylie as well 
> 
> the scenes with dennis and steve were not funny


i agree, i found the only amusing line was stella telling tina 'to go home and take the weight off your gob.'

----------

parkerman (09-12-2012), tammyy2j (10-12-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

great to have peter and carla back, missed alison king.

the steve, dennis feud is wairing a bit thin, i know where id like to stick the lollipop!   :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> great to have peter and carla back, missed alison king.
> 
> the steve, dennis feud is wairing a bit thin, i know where id like to stick the lollipop!


Sorry have to disagree with you. Allison King is IMHO a rubbish actress. The new Peter Barlow looks evil

----------

lizann (12-12-2012)

----------


## alan45

> great to have peter and carla back, missed alison king.
> 
> the steve, dennis feud is wairing a bit thin, i know where id like to stick the lollipop!


Sorry have to disagree with you. Allison King is IMHO a rubbish actress. The new Peter Barlow looks evil

----------


## sarah c

at least with Carla back we may get less of wooden Rob lording it in the factory...

----------


## Brucie

It's a good job there isn't a big oak tree growing in Coronation Street, or Tina would have been lynched by the locals when they found out about the surrogacy! Talk about living in the dark ages - I don't think normal people would react that badly - particularly with the recipient having such a disability (and I don't mean having a knobhead for a partner!). As for Rita (Tina's supposed friend),  siding with Tommy Woodentop, it's all a bit laughable. Mind you, she married Dennis Woodentop, so perhaps she's building up her own little Woodentop commune - watch out Karl and Sunita (wherever you are!) - you could well be next!

----------

alan45 (11-12-2012), sarah c (12-12-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Remember the random scenes with Dennis and the cashcard? I thought it was going to lead to a storyline about him having problems with money, not being able to handle it a bit like Karl the gambling addict etc, and that was why he ended up homeless. But no, it appears to have just led to random lollipop-man-ness

----------

alan45 (11-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

peter back and happy to have caused nick and leanne's wedding plans to change 

did carla have to return though 

gail is like a love sick puppy with lewis

----------


## lizann

peter back and happy to have caused nick and leanne's wedding plans to change 

did carla have to return though 

gail is like a love sick puppy with lewis

----------

alan45 (12-12-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Remember the random scenes with Dennis and the cashcard? I thought it was going to lead to a storyline about him having problems with money, not being able to handle it a bit like Karl the gambling addict etc, and that was why he ended up homeless. But no, it appears to have just led to random lollipop-man-ness


at least with a job bnow we may get to see less of Dennis on-screen? Now he has his lollipop back safely, he can totter off to work each morning, and just return for the occasional pint

----------


## lizann

good on leanne for smacking carla who i thought had lost her driving licence for drunk driving, no way should she be left near any children

----------


## lizann

the happy smirk on leanne's face now peter is staying and carla is gone

i want to take the damn lollipop stick and beat both steve and dennis with it 

karl's face at seeing stella with jason was priceless the dope 

we need more fighting between gail and eileen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (15-12-2012)

----------


## parkerman

.........................read on...........................

----------


## parkerman

> i want to take the damn lollipop stick and beat both steve and dennis with it


Are there really that many lollipop wo/men in Weatherfield?

And another thing...why didn't Fiz just tell Chesney what is going on? Surely she can trust him. It seems to me she's just made things worse and aroused his suspicions without allaying any of his real fears.

----------

Glen1 (15-12-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

the carla peter storyline is superb, excellent scenes with ali king, jane danson and chris gascoyne. 

 the scene with the Lollipop men was a camp version of something from dr who.  i know where i'd like to stick the lolly!

what a difference having alison king back has made to this soap. its amazing how the return of an actress can lift a soap. 

loved jason in those boots.  he can run down my ginnel anytime.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> loved jason in those boots.  he can run down my ginnel anytime.


 :Big Grin:   could not agree more   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> loved jason in those boots.  he can run down my ginnel anytime.


 :Big Grin:   could not agree more   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

surprised emily would babysit and fall asleep again after what happened her when maxine died she forgets too easy but i dont  :Stick Out Tongue:  

stella should have had sunita in the back room to hear karl pestering for a reunion

----------


## lizann

surprised emily would babysit and fall asleep again after what happened her when maxine died she forgets too easy but i dont  :Stick Out Tongue:  

stella should have had sunita in the back room to hear karl pestering for a reunion

----------


## parkerman

Now this is what I don't understand, so perhaps someone can put me right...

Tyrone said last night he wouldn't go to the police because they wouldn't believe him and that Kirsty would twist the truth. So what would change after he gets married? Why would the police then believe him then? Also, he has Fiz, Tommy and Tina as witnesses.

Secondly, he doesn't need to marry Kirsty to get Ruby. He can a) show he is living in a relationship with Kirsty and Ruby as Ruby's dad and b) have a DNA test done to prove he his the father anyway.

----------


## parkerman

You don't want to read it all again....

----------


## sarah c

> Now this is what I don't understand, so perhaps someone can put me right...
> 
> Tyrone said last night he wouldn't go to the police because they wouldn't believe him and that Kirsty would twist the truth. So what would change after he gets married? Why would the police then believe him then? Also, he has Fiz, Tommy and Tina as witnesses.
> 
> Secondly, he doesn't need to marry Kirsty to get Ruby. He can a) show he is living in a relationship with Kirsty and Ruby as Ruby's dad and b) have a DNA test done to prove he his the father anyway.


I think what they were trying to say was he would need kirsty's permission to take a sample for DNA testing from Ruby. As the 'parent' Kirsty needs to consent on Ruby's behalf

however - and i am not legally trained!! - if he took Kirsty to Court now, I think he could push for a Court order to have the test done - but he is worried if he went down that route - kirsty would do a runner with the baby

----------


## parkerman

> I think what they were trying to say was he would need kirsty's permission to take a sample for DNA testing from Ruby. As the 'parent' Kirsty needs to consent on Ruby's behalf
> 
> however - and i am not legally trained!! - if he took Kirsty to Court now, I think he could push for a Court order to have the test done - but he is worried if he went down that route - kirsty would do a runner with the baby


But at some point he has to go to court; what difference does being married make to whether she does a runner or not?

----------


## parkerman

You don't want to read that again either.

----------


## sarah c

> But at some point he has to go to court; what difference does being married make to whether she does a runner or not?


well its to sensationalise it all isnt it - because now Ty has to keep Kirsty sweet no matter what she does to him - because the wedding must go ahead!!!


but as you say he could throw her out now, as long as he alerts the relevant authorities before hand that he intends to go for custody etc?

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree it's to sensationalise the story and makes for compulsive viewing, but I can't help thinking it gives out the wrong message that an abused partner has to stay in the relationship....

----------


## sarah c

> Yes, I agree it's to sensationalise the story and makes for compulsive viewing, but I can't help thinking it gives out the wrong message that an abused partner has to stay in the relationship....


I agree...I do get all 'points of view' when the basics of a story are overlooked for sensationalism. Why cant we explore Ty going to the police and reporting her? the problems faced then over custody, and the house as the two of them war? Make it real in terms of what couples go through in reality

----------

parkerman (20-12-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> But at some point he has to go to court; what difference does being married make to whether she does a runner or not?


Tyrone doesn't trust Kirsty with Ruby - look how Kirsty behaved when she was looking after Ruby before she went back to work.  He's afraid that Kirsty will hurt Ruby in a fit of temper.  If he reports Kirsty to the police now, she'll take Ruby and not allow Tyrone access.  He might eventually win custody of Ruby in a court case, but it would take a long time, and God knows what Kirsty would do stuck looking after the baby all that time.

I think the marriage gives him quick parental rights over Ruby without going through a long court case.

That's how I see it, anyway.

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## sarah c

he may not trust Kirsty with Ruby - but when he ran out of the house last night, Ruby was crying and he left her with Kirsty quick enough then!!

----------


## Dazzle

> he may not trust Kirsty with Ruby - but when he ran out of the house last night, Ruby was crying and he left her with Kirsty quick enough then!!


He was in shock and pain.  I'm sure he won't leave her for long.

----------


## Dazzle

......

----------


## parkerman

> Tyrone doesn't trust Kirsty with Ruby - look how Kirsty behaved when she was looking after Ruby before she went back to work.  He's afraid that Kirsty will hurt Ruby in a fit of temper.  If he reports Kirsty to the police now, she'll take Ruby and not allow Tyrone access.  He might eventually win custody of Ruby in a court case, but it would take a long time, and God knows what Kirsty would do stuck looking after the baby all that time.
> 
> I think the marriage gives him quick parental rights over Ruby without going through a long court case.
> 
> That's how I see it, anyway.


But what good does having parental rights do him?

----------


## Dazzle

> But what good does having parental rights do him?


Without them, he has no control over what happens to Ruby and no rights of custody or access to her.

----------


## Dazzle

....

----------


## tammyy2j

I want Tyrone and Fiz to be happy with Ruby and Hope one happy family and everyone to know the truth about Kirsty please Santa make it happen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shalagee

> i thought chris fountain was excellent again in corrie 2 eps,  when he blurted out about tinas pregnancy. he is proving to be a very good actor and a real asset to corrie.


 I certainly hope that they won't decide to have a storyline about Tina refusing to give up the baby, that would be so predictable.

----------


## lizann

if fiz dont stay away from tyrone he will be dead  :Stick Out Tongue:  it is a small street they will be seen

kylie should tell nick about eva

----------


## lizann

if fiz dont stay away from tyrone he will be dead  :Stick Out Tongue:  it is a small street they will be seen

kylie should tell nick about eva

----------


## flappinfanny

what a week of eps from corrie.  hard to watch at times, but so well written and brilliantly acted.  outstanding performances from natalie, alan and jenny.

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is Liam when Maria and Marcus are in the pub?

----------


## Perdita

Ozzy looks after him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (23-12-2012), Dazzle (23-12-2012), lizann (24-12-2012), tammyy2j (24-12-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Where is Liam when Maria and Marcus are in the pub?


He's in that special place where all soap children go when their parents go out together....

----------


## alan45

> He's in that special place where all soap children go when their parents go out together....


O/d on Calpol

----------

parkerman (23-12-2012)

----------


## alan45

> He's in that special place where all soap children go when their parents go out together....


O/d on Calpol

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Where is Liam when Maria and Marcus are in the pub?


He'll be with Max playing up at the Red Reck.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Where is Liam when Maria and Marcus are in the pub?


He'll be with Max playing up at the Red Reck.

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne's hen night needed Janice and Toyah 

Why wasnt Steve at Bistro boy's stag do?

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne's hen night needed Janice and Toyah 

Why wasnt Steve at Bistro boy's stag do?

----------


## lizann

quite a bad xmas day episode today what did leanne expect she wanted peter more than nick 

kylie and nick happening way too obvious

----------


## lizann

quite a bad xmas day episode today what did leanne expect she wanted peter more than nick 

kylie and nick happening way too obvious

----------


## flappinfanny

nick and kylie make a better couple than david and kylie.  if i were kylie stick with the older brother.

----------


## lizann

> nick and kylie make a better couple than david and kylie.  if i were kylie stick with the older brother.


no i like david with kylie shame it wont last though unless he is very very forgiving 

david and gail are great with max also

----------


## lizann

> nick and kylie make a better couple than david and kylie.  if i were kylie stick with the older brother.


no i like david with kylie shame it wont last though unless he is very very forgiving 

david and gail are great with max also

----------


## parkerman

If I was Sally I'd have been more concerned about Sophie's devotion to Jenna given her sexual orientation. Now that could put Jenna in a difficult position.

----------


## Katy

you would think that...but then again sallys not really the brainiest is she!! sophie makes me want to throw things at the tv whenever shes on screen. That girls actings got worse!!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> no i like david with kylie shame it wont last though unless he is very very forgiving 
> 
> david and gail are great with max also


I like David with Kylie too.  Well, when he's not being an idiot with her anyway!

----------


## LostVoodoo

I think the last few eps have shown that whilst David has grown up a bit he's still seflish and nasty. First he obsesses over having a baby and doesn't listen to a word Kylie says and then humiliates her at work. It's not an excuse for her to have a fling with his brother but let's not pretend David is the world's best husband.

----------


## flappinfanny

chesney needs a good slap.  poor tommy  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

sorry but tommy is some dope to cover for tyrone after all he did to him 

gail is so f*cking guillible of course dc jack meadows is scamming with lewis

----------

Glen1 (05-01-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> gail is so f*cking guillible of course dc jack meadows is scamming with lewis


Gail fawning over Lewis is so sickening I can't watch  :Sick: 

How could she do that to Audrey?!

----------

Ruffed_lemur (06-01-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

.

----------


## parkerman

> sorry but tommy is some dope to cover for tyrone after all he did to him 
> 
> gail is so f*cking guillible of course dc jack meadows is scamming with lewis


DC? He was Chief Superintendent...or has he been demoted since they closed Sun Hill?

----------


## parkerman

> sorry but tommy is some dope to cover for tyrone after all he did to him 
> 
> gail is so f*cking guillible of course dc jack meadows is scamming with lewis


DC? He was Chief Superintendent...or has he been demoted since they closed Sun Hill?

----------


## lizann

> DC? He was Chief Superintendent...or has he been demoted since they closed Sun Hill?


they are all dcs to me as in dopey cops  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> DC? He was Chief Superintendent...or has he been demoted since they closed Sun Hill?


they are all dcs to me as in dopey cops  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Gail fawning over Lewis is so sickening I can't watch 
> 
> How could she do that to Audrey?!


Yes, really sickening.  After all she's said about Lewis.  Hypocrite!

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2013), Perdita (06-01-2013), tammyy2j (06-01-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i may be way off here, but could gail know what lewis is up to?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> i may be way off here, but could gail know what lewis is up to?


I doubt it, she's too thick!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> i may be way off here, but could gail know what lewis is up to?


I don't think so either - she's fallen for him hook, line and sinker.

I complained further back about it being sickening, but I'm loving this storyline really.  It's very entertaining to see Gail fall for Lewis' con  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm surprised Gail is so in love with Lewis already could have done with more build up imho 

Really couldnt care less about Jenna and Sophie boring couple

----------


## lizann

i was happy peter got smacked tonight truly deserved

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2013), tammyy2j (10-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Great acting from Jane and Ben aka Leanne and Nick tonight 

Really couldnt care less about Karl and Sunita another boring couple

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## LostVoodoo

I love how Lewis is the bad guy in this storyline but we're all rooting for him because Gail is so annoying!

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2013), lizann (08-01-2013), parkerman (08-01-2013), tammyy2j (08-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Really couldnt care less about Jenna and Sophie boring couple


i think it is florence nightingale syndrome for sophie falling for jenna, they is no spark or chemistry there plus jenna looks way too old for her 

as for kevin i think he is more upset jenna prefers women to him than her "abusing" sophie

----------


## lizann

gail giving out to nick and leanne yet she is taking up with her mam's ex she thinks she is always right go on lewis fleece her

----------

Brucie (11-01-2013), Ruffed_lemur (11-01-2013), tammyy2j (11-01-2013)

----------


## Brucie

Spot on Lizann, and if Lewis needs a bit of cash in order to take Gail to the cleaners I'll be the first to chip in!

----------

Ruffed_lemur (11-01-2013), tammyy2j (11-01-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Spot on Lizann, and if Lewis needs a bit of cash in order to take Gail to the cleaners I'll be the first to chip in!


I think I could spare him a bit of cash too!  :Big Grin:

----------

Brucie (11-01-2013)

----------


## Brucie

Text FLEECE FROGFACE to 83751 and Â£5 goes straight to Lewis's fighting fund!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Dam it Nick &  Leanne got married  :Angry:  How many months will they drag it out before we find out about Kylie & Nick, sending Leanne back into the arms of Peter Barlow were she belongs.

----------


## lizann

loved the look on peter's face when leanne said she was getting married carla wont be happy she wanted rid of simon 

sunita is an idiot she was still begging karl to stay

----------


## lizann

loved the look on peter's face when leanne said she was getting married carla wont be happy she wanted rid of simon 

sunita is an idiot she was still begging karl to stay

----------


## lizann

dev is an idiot way too nice to sunita and karl 

why the hell was kylie confiding in eva? are they friends again?

you could tell lewis knew something was up by the way he looked at nick how long before he finds out cant wait

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2013), tammyy2j (16-01-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i think the soaps will rate well tonight with the bad weather, especially corrie.  mecca bingo will be closed due to the snow.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

tyrone you idiot you should have came back and said kirk or kevin left their mobile phone 

so carla never gave up the booze did she

----------


## lizann

tyrone you idiot you should have came back and said kirk or kevin left their mobile phone 

so carla never gave up the booze did she

----------


## sarah c

I was with Tyrone and anti-Kirsty, until he started the affair with Fiz

now I want Kirsty to get revenge big time?

----------


## parkerman

> I was with Tyrone and anti-Kirsty, until he started the affair with Fiz
> 
> now I want Kirsty to get revenge big time?


What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??  ???????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## parkerman

> I was with Tyrone and anti-Kirsty, until he started the affair with Fiz
> 
> now I want Kirsty to get revenge big time?


What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??  ???????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## LostVoodoo

Thing is with Kirsty, is that they've made her a rounded character, it's not just 'she beats up Tyrone cos she's evil'. You can see the family you grew up in, and whilst it doesn't forgive her behaviour it does make you see she is a three-dimensional person and not just a monster. Plus, she was paranoid when she first thought Tyrone and Fiz were together, but now she's been proven right and it must be devastating for her when Tyrone has been acting like everything is fine and he wants to marry her.

----------

lizann (20-01-2013), Perdita (19-01-2013), sarah c (20-01-2013), tammyy2j (21-01-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

It was a mistake to have Tyrone and Fiz start an affair, because it's given viewers cause to sympathise with Kirsty, which is probably the last thing the writers wanted.  Tyrone and Fiz should have agreed to wait until he was free of Kirsty.

----------

alan45 (19-01-2013), Chloe O'brien (19-01-2013), lizann (19-01-2013), sarah c (20-01-2013), tammyy2j (21-01-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It was a mistake to have Tyrone and Fiz start an affair, because it's given viewers cause to sympathise with Kirsty, which is probably the last thing the writers wanted.  Tyrone and Fiz should have agreed to wait until he was free of Kirsty.


Maybe, but the way I see it Kirsty drove Ty to it.  And he needs support from Fiz too.

----------

alan45 (19-01-2013), Dazzle (19-01-2013), lizann (19-01-2013), parkerman (20-01-2013), tammyy2j (21-01-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I was with Tyrone and anti-Kirsty, until he started the affair with Fiz
> 
> now I want Kirsty to get revenge big time?


Revenge?  She beat him up!

----------

alan45 (19-01-2013), Dazzle (19-01-2013), parkerman (20-01-2013), tammyy2j (21-01-2013)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> It was a mistake to have Tyrone and Fiz start an affair, because it's given viewers cause to sympathise with Kirsty, which is probably the last thing the writers wanted.  Tyrone and Fiz should have agreed to wait until he was free of Kirsty.


Yeah you're right.  If this had been a real-life situation then the victim would be too vulnerable to think about having an affair. They should have kept Tyrone & Fizz as friends.  Once Kirsty was exposed then we could see their relationship florish.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2013), lizann (20-01-2013), sarah c (20-01-2013), tammyy2j (21-01-2013)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> It was a mistake to have Tyrone and Fiz start an affair, because it's given viewers cause to sympathise with Kirsty, which is probably the last thing the writers wanted.  Tyrone and Fiz should have agreed to wait until he was free of Kirsty.


Yeah you're right.  If this had been a real-life situation then the victim would be too vulnerable to think about having an affair. They should have kept Tyrone & Fizz as friends.  Once Kirsty was exposed then we could see their relationship florish.

----------


## Perdita

But Fiz and Tyrone have history and he has always been a friend .. I think they are using each other at the moment, as support as both are suffering, not convinced they are the next Hilda/Stan or Audrey and Alf  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alan45

> But Fiz and Tyrone have history and he has always been a friend .. I think they are using each other at the moment, as support as both are suffering, not convinced they are the next Hilda/Stan or Audrey and Robert


Who are Audrey and Robert??????????

----------


## lizann

> But Fiz and Tyrone have history and he has always been a friend .. I think they are using each other at the moment, as support as both are suffering, not convinced they are the next Hilda/Stan or Audrey and Robert


why is fiz suffering again?

----------


## lizann

> But Fiz and Tyrone have history and he has always been a friend .. I think they are using each other at the moment, as support as both are suffering, not convinced they are the next Hilda/Stan or Audrey and Robert


why is fiz suffering again?

----------


## sarah c

> What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??  ???????????????????????????????????????????


I know...???!!!!

I think its the cheating thing? Ty has just gone right down in my estimation?

It was all about how he loved Ruby so so much, but now he loves Fiz - sort of easy come easy go attitude (not saying he doesnt still love Ruby) - that he can switch attention?

----------


## sarah c

> Maybe, but the way I see it Kirsty drove Ty to it.  And he needs support from Fiz too.


no no no - Kirsty drove Ty away, but why cant he keep his pants on?

I cant see a justification for jumping into bed with someone else no matter what Kirsty did?

----------


## Perdita

As this is soapland, it won't last anyway but in real life, victims can think they love the person who is helping them through the trauma, so it is feasible for Ty to feel that way about Fiz

----------

lizann (21-01-2013), parkerman (20-01-2013), sarah c (20-01-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> As this is soapland, it won't last anyway but in real life, victims can think they love the person who is helping them through the trauma, so it is feasible for Ty to feel that way about Fiz


I understand that - I am just a little disappointed in Ty who has always been the good guy.

He was so outraged when Mollie cheated on him - but he didnt think twice to do it to Kirtsy?

In my eyes he has just let himself down a little?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I understand that - I am just a little disappointed in Ty who has always been the good guy.
> 
> He was so outraged when Mollie cheated on him - but he didnt think twice to do it to Kirtsy?
> 
> In my eyes he has just let himself down a little?


Not to me.  He doesn't love Kirsty any more.  She's evil!

----------

parkerman (21-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

well played tonight with lewis and kirsty very enjoyable 

i'm glad tyrone told kevin

----------


## lizann

well played tonight with lewis and kirsty very enjoyable 

i'm glad tyrone told kevin

----------


## tammyy2j

Gail is gagging for a bit of loving from Lewis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2013), lizann (22-01-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

revolting  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate how Sally and Eileen can think so bad of Tyrone after how long they know him

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2013), flappinfanny (28-01-2013), lizann (24-01-2013), Perdita (24-01-2013), Ruffed_lemur (24-01-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I hate how Sally and Eileen can think so bad of Tyrone after how long they know him


I suppose, like lots of people, they find it hard to believe a woman would abuse a man?  So however unlikely, it must be Tyrone!

----------


## lizann

> I suppose, like lots of people, they find it hard to believe a woman would abuse a man?  So however unlikely, it must be Tyrone!


there is no smoke without fire and the fact a few months back tina and tommy were shouting that kirsty was beating tyrone i dont think anyone on the street should jump to tyrone being the abuser so soon 

at least kevin believes him but really shocked at eileen especially as sally always seems to believe lies and she hates fiz over stape wanting her and julia is closer to kirsty than tyrone so over course she believe her

----------


## lizann

steve is looking very old lately must be his unshaven look

----------


## shalagee

> I was with Tyrone and anti-Kirsty, until he started the affair with Fiz
> 
> now I want Kirsty to get revenge big time?


 I wish I felt some sympathy for Kirsty but I don't. She would never even try and get any help. As I watched her turning around all the times she abused Tyrone, I thought her Mother may be the one to come to Tyrone's defense. She has been abused all her married life just maybe she will step in to try and force Kirsty to get help. Abuse often starts with a spouse and then includes children as well. Kirsty only wants to punish Tyrone. Knowing the system as she does it's unbelievable that she would have her own child put into care. I just hope they don't drag this story line out.

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2013), LostVoodoo (27-01-2013), tammyy2j (25-01-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> Kirsty only wants to punish Tyrone. Knowing the system as she does it's unbelievable that she would have her own child put into care. I just hope they don't drag this story line out.


however given that Ruby's Dad was arrested and her Mum was in hospital - who should look after her?

Kirsty would say Julie say? and Tyrone would say Fiz - and if there cant be agreement, the foster care would be the right option?

----------


## Dazzle

> however given that Ruby's Dad was arrested and her Mum was in hospital - who should look after her?


Any normal, caring mother, no matter how vindictive they felt towards the father, would allow their child to be put into care simply to punish the father.  Kirsty could have at least waited until she was out of hospital and able to care for Ruby before having Tyrone arrested.

I agree with Shalagee that I hope they don't drag this out much longer.

----------


## Dazzle

.

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont really think Kirsty cares that much for Ruby tbh she wants to punish Tyrone more any mother's top priority would be their child

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2013), lizann (26-01-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I dont really think Kirsty cares that much for Ruby tbh she wants to punish Tyrone more any mother's top priority would be their child


I do think she loves Ruby very much.  So she wants to do all she can to stop Tyrone taking her away.  Her love is very strange though.

----------


## Katy

Natalie gumede is so good. She is so good at playing bad!! Talk about twisting the story.

----------


## lizann

kirsty didnt even flince when julie was saying how awful it was abuse given she is the real abuser

stupid dreary then running straight to the cops with her evidence

----------


## lizann

go lewis playing his con game so well

----------


## sarah c

so it looks as if Gail will sell the house to David and Kylie - find she's be conned by Lewis and end up homeless - but then again being taken back in by David and rows over the house can start?

----------


## Perdita

surely Ty can also give the police the name of the anger management person Kirsty was meant to see but never did to back up his story

----------


## tammyy2j

Julie is really annoying me I thought she was best mates with Fiz yet now it seems to be all her with Kirsty 

I'm liking Fiz and Tina being good mates as I think Corrie needs to show more great friendships especially between females

----------

flappinfanny (28-01-2013), lizann (29-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

> steve is looking very old lately must be his unshaven look


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> so it looks as if Gail will sell the house to David and Kylie - find she's be conned by Lewis and end up homeless - but then again being taken back in by David and rows over the house can start?


david has no cash has he?

----------


## lizann

fiz is right tyrone is simple  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I wanted to punch Julie tonight Tina was right everyone has known Tyrone longer yet Kirsty is believed 

LOL at David as some great lines from him Gail seemed proud as punch and didnt care too much she was hurting her mother

----------

Chloe O'brien (02-02-2013), lizann (29-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## sarah c

> david has no cash has he?


no but in soapland has that mattered?

he will get a mortage in a blink, and all paperwork done in a day..........

----------

parkerman (31-01-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

Corrie was great last night, an excellent mixture of drama and comedy from the Platts.  Is it wrong of me to hope that Lewis' plan to con Gail succeeds?  Her betrayal of her mum and her simpering have made me lose all sympathy with her, I'm afraid.

----------

alan45 (31-01-2013), lizann (29-01-2013), tammyy2j (30-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Corrie was great last night, an excellent mixture of drama and comedy from the Platts.  Is it wrong of me to hope that Lewis' plan to con Gail succeeds?  Her betrayal of her mum and her simpering have made me lose all sympathy with her, I'm afraid.


helen worth plays gail so well , very funny last night especially when david kept saying it was disgusting his delivery very funny and gail learning italian was like a child watching a kids show and repeating the words

----------


## lizann

gail is so head over heels in love and lust and desperation

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2013), tammyy2j (04-02-2013)

----------


## shalagee

> I wanted to punch Julie tonight Tina was right everyone has known Tyrone longer yet Kirsty is believed 
> 
> LOL at David as some great lines from him Gail seemed proud as punch and didnt care too much she was hurting her mother


 I hope we get to see everyone groveling with their apologies to Tyrone. And Please let this storyline go away soon. Gail is a meddler and deserves to learn a hard lesson. Getting it on with your mother's fella, lower than low.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2013), lizann (29-01-2013), tammyy2j (30-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I didnt think Lewis would come straight out with his plan so bluntly to Kylie and loved his look (eyes pop  :Stick Out Tongue: ) when he heard Nick and Kylie's secret 

Poor Audrey so heartbroken hope Lewis at least leaves her a note to say she really was the love of his life

----------


## lizann

i was a bit disappointed with lewis's exit and con reveal kinda anti climax but at least he can return and audrey will have him back knowing he really loves her 

some funny lines from david and sylvia

----------


## lizann

i was a bit disappointed with lewis's exit and con reveal kinda anti climax but at least he can return and audrey will have him back knowing he really loves her 

some funny lines from david and sylvia

----------


## flappinfanny

great set of eps and superb performances from nigel and helen.

once you forget the fact that gail would never fall for the floppy haired ponce, it was very entertaining and very watchable.  i may be in a minority of one, but i actually feel sorry for gail and not audrey.

----------


## tammyy2j

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3...-c/DropBox.jpg

LOL at his facial reactions and lines to his mother especially about not sampling Lewis yet she paid plus the built up shoes revelation  :Stick Out Tongue:  he took the money for the flight socks  :Stick Out Tongue:  oh Gail you idiot 

I cant believe Gail was going to take Audrey's money like nothing happened

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2013), lizann (04-02-2013), Perdita (04-02-2013), Ruffed_lemur (04-02-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> I cant believe Gail was going to take Audrey's money like nothing happened


that was the turning point for me - I was feeling a little sorry for gail until she causually reached across for the cash

----------


## parkerman

Well it was Gail's money. Lewis is paying Audrey with the money he stole from Gail. I have some sympathy with Gail on that point.

----------

flappinfanny (05-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well it was Gail's money. Lewis is paying Audrey with the money he stole from Gail. I have some sympathy with Gail on that point.


Yes but she just assumed she could take it no apology from her to Audrey or asking could she have it after what she had done

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Well it was Gail's money. Lewis is paying Audrey with the money he stole from Gail. I have some sympathy with Gail on that point.


I don't!  I see it as Audrey's money.  Gail shouldn't have taken it like that.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, Audrey is owed Â£9000 by Lewis. But the money he is using to pay his debt belongs to Gail.

----------


## lizann

sorry but i have not one ounce of symathy for gail

----------

Ruffed_lemur (06-02-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i may be in a minority but i'm team gail.   as for david, i wish charlie had drowned the little runt in that bath!   :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

I wouldn't go so far as to say I'm Team Gail but I do think that by taking that money Audrey is stealing Â£9000 from her daughter and actually could be open to prosecution as she knows where the money has come from.

----------

Perdita (05-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

I agree, Audrey volunteered to pay Penny the Â£10000 and it is Gail's money she took to get it back.

----------


## alan45

> I wouldn't go so far as to say I'm Team Gail but I do think that by taking that money Audrey is stealing Â£9000 from her daughter and actually could be open to prosecution as she knows where the money has come from.


 It might be difficult to prove that the 9 grand was part of the 40 grand that he conned from Gail.

----------

lizann (05-02-2013), Ruffed_lemur (06-02-2013), tammyy2j (05-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

> I wouldn't go so far as to say I'm Team Gail but I do think that by taking that money Audrey is stealing Â£9000 from her daughter and actually could be open to prosecution as she knows where the money has come from.


 It might be difficult to prove that the 9 grand was part of the 40 grand that he conned from Gail.

----------


## parkerman

Interesting letter in the Radio Times this week ("Letter of the Week" in fact):

"Miscarriages of justice often play a major part in Coronation Street's biggest storylines. Most of the Weatherfield population have at one time or another been hauled off to the nick for a crime they didn't commit. Lovely Tyrone's arrest for domestic violence is the latest agonising travesty to get us all yelling in frustration at our screens.

"But these 'you've-got-the-wrong-person' storylines require a massive suspension of disbelief. Viewers are expected to accept crucial evidence being overlooked, and police taking a blinkered attitude. Photos are taken to provide vital proof but no-one thinks to back them up in case they're deleted. His wife Kirsty has gleefully taunted her victims behind closed doors, but didn't anyone think to press the record button on their phone? Most unbelievable is the behaviour of Tyrone's friends and neighbours. Everyone readily accepts the accusations of newcomer Kirsty over the word of someone they've liked for many years. It adds up to an increasingly daft storyline, losing credibility with each episode.

"Of course, all soap plots involve a bit of dramatic licence. But sometimes 'dramatic licence' crosses over into 'insulting the viewers' intelligence."

Kate Young
Maidstone, Kent.

----------

alan45 (05-02-2013), Brucie (05-02-2013), Dazzle (05-02-2013), lizann (05-02-2013)

----------


## parkerman

And again

----------


## alan45

> Interesting letter in the Radio Times this week ("Letter of the Week" in fact):
> 
> "Miscarriages of justice often play a major part in Coronation Street's biggest storylines. Most of the Weatherfield population have at one time or another been hauled off to the nick for a crime they didn't commit. Lovely Tyrone's arrest for domestic violence is the latest agonising travesty to get us all yelling in frustration at our screens.
> 
> "But these 'you've-got-the-wrong-person' storylines require a massive suspension of disbelief. Viewers are expected to accept crucial evidence being overlooked, and police taking a blinkered attitude. Photos are taken to provide vital proof but no-one thinks to back them up in case they're deleted. His wife Kirsty has gleefully tainted her victims behind closed doors, but didn't anyone think to press the record button on their phone? Most unbelievable is the behaviour of Tyrone's friends and neighbours. Everyone readily accepts the accusations of newcomer Kirsty over the word of someone they've liked for many years. It adds up to an increasingly daft storyline, losing credibility with each episode.
> 
> "Of course, all soap plots involve a bit of dramatic licence. But sometimes 'dramatic licence' crosses over into 'insulting the viewers' intelligence."
> 
> Kate Young
> Maidstone, Kent.



Not to mention Traceyluv's sudden release from prison, Gail's incarceration over Joe McIntyre, The sudden appearance of Leeannes long lost and previously unmentioned mother from the other side of Manchester,

----------


## alan45

> Interesting letter in the Radio Times this week ("Letter of the Week" in fact):
> 
> "Miscarriages of justice often play a major part in Coronation Street's biggest storylines. Most of the Weatherfield population have at one time or another been hauled off to the nick for a crime they didn't commit. Lovely Tyrone's arrest for domestic violence is the latest agonising travesty to get us all yelling in frustration at our screens.
> 
> "But these 'you've-got-the-wrong-person' storylines require a massive suspension of disbelief. Viewers are expected to accept crucial evidence being overlooked, and police taking a blinkered attitude. Photos are taken to provide vital proof but no-one thinks to back them up in case they're deleted. His wife Kirsty has gleefully tainted her victims behind closed doors, but didn't anyone think to press the record button on their phone? Most unbelievable is the behaviour of Tyrone's friends and neighbours. Everyone readily accepts the accusations of newcomer Kirsty over the word of someone they've liked for many years. It adds up to an increasingly daft storyline, losing credibility with each episode.
> 
> "Of course, all soap plots involve a bit of dramatic licence. But sometimes 'dramatic licence' crosses over into 'insulting the viewers' intelligence."
> 
> Kate Young
> Maidstone, Kent.



Not to mention Traceyluv's sudden release from prison, Gail's incarceration over Joe McIntyre, The sudden appearance of Leeannes long lost and previously unmentioned mother from the other side of Manchester,

----------


## lizann

> i may be in a minority but i'm team gail.   as for david, i wish charlie had drowned the little runt in that bath!


team lewis  :Stick Out Tongue: 

david looks so much like martin platt lately good casting there

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wouldn't go so far as to say I'm Team Gail but I do think that by taking that money Audrey is stealing Â£9000 from her daughter and actually could be open to prosecution as she knows where the money has come from.


She didnt steal the money from Gail and as Alan said how will it be proven that the 9 grand come from Gail's money

----------


## parkerman

So why didn't Lewis pay her back the money before then if he had it?

----------


## tammyy2j

> So why didn't Lewis pay her back the money before then if he had it?


But we dont know if did have it or didnt have it, so will be hard to prove since he is gone maybe Interpol will be looking for him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Tyrone would have gone back to Kirsty for baby Ruby

----------


## sarah c

> I agree, Audrey volunteered to pay Penny the Â£10000 and it is Gail's money she took to get it back.


suposition m'lud!!

Gail had 40k
lewis took 40k
Lewis gives Audrey 9k

without proving that 9k came from Gails bank we can only assume it is the same?

Lewis took Gails money electronically - he gives Audrey notes - those notes have never been in gail's pocession

so big coincedence ( and deep down we doknow) - but can we prove?

----------

alan45 (09-02-2013)

----------


## lizann

norris always caught giving his two pence bit

----------


## lizann

please let kirsty go on a beating spree starting with julie and sally 

tyrone looked so suspicious getting the tickets and of course ruby is half coloured with him and fiz that dont look weird at all  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Brucie (12-02-2013), flappinfanny (09-02-2013), tammyy2j (10-02-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i love gail when she is drunk.  helen worth is superb and so good at comedy.  

if i were gail i wouldn't sell to that little runt and his wife.  stuff em, go and visit sarah lou, (if she can get the air fare)  perhaps nicky nick will come to the rescue.   :Smile:

----------

alan45 (09-02-2013), tammyy2j (10-02-2013)

----------


## parkerman

I think Gail ought to visit her local C.A.B. and get them to work out a repayment deal with the bank.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

> suposition m'lud!!
> 
> Gail had 40k
> lewis took 40k
> Lewis gives Audrey 9k
> 
> without proving that 9k came from Gails bank we can only assume it is the same?
> 
> Lewis took Gails money electronically - he gives Audrey notes - those notes have never been in gail's pocession
> ...


I agree. What we know and what can be proven are 2 different things

----------


## Katy

When did the writers make Tyrone so stupid, he was never like that a bit dim but not completely clueless like he is at the moment.

----------


## sarah c

is Fiz not out of prison on licence/suspended sentance for her Fraud Conviction?

if so, why doesnt she go back inside when caught?

----------


## alan45

> is Fiz not out of prison on licence/suspended sentance for her Fraud Conviction?
> 
> if so, why doesnt she go back inside when caught?


This is soapland where the let a convicted murderer out on some flimsy excuse just because the producers wanted her back

----------


## Katy

Or because the actor is lacking work!!

----------


## lizann

i thought kirsty might go ape on kevin maybe she will after she knows he let tyrone take ruby

----------


## tammyy2j

So Fiz called the cops on Tyrone and she didnt think he be arrested come on Fiz engage your brain some bit

----------


## Brucie

> please let kirsty go on a beating spree starting with julie and sally


Definitely - followed by Eileen once she's got her strength back! All 3 women are REALLY getting on my t*ts!

----------

tammyy2j (12-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Definitely - followed by Eileen once she's got her strength back! All 3 women are REALLY getting on my t*ts!


Even better she could beat up Sally and Eileen using Julie  :Stick Out Tongue:  saw that on another board thought it was very funny

----------

Brucie (13-02-2013), lizann (12-02-2013)

----------


## lizann

carla sticking up for fiz must be peter's influence on her and good to see he isnt going against tyrone

----------

tammyy2j (15-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> carla sticking up for fiz must be peter's influence on her and good to see he isnt going against tyrone


I liked hearing Peter not finding Tyrone guilty it reminded me of Ken when he said that 

Carla isnt one for gossip but I think what Peter said hit her and she helped Fiz andit was nice to see

I thought Julie or more so Eileen were a bit taken aback and shocked at the way Kirsty spoke with Fiz and might twig now she isnt so innocent after all but who knows maybe not 

I cant stand Faye wish Anna would get rid of her and Owen is going to hurt someone badly soon

----------


## soapluva

what brain.....lol.. lets remember this is the woman that went along with crazy snape's plans.... lol

----------


## sarah c

> I cant stand Faye wish Anna would get rid of her and Owen is going to hurt someone badly soon


can anyone tell me what this has got to do with Owen??!!   when did he adopt faye?!

----------


## LostVoodoo

Has Owen moved in with Anna? If not, just wondering if he lives on his own somewhere since neither of his daughters are with him now!

----------


## lizann

> Has Owen moved in with Anna? If not, just wondering if he lives on his own somewhere since neither of his daughters are with him now!


owen moved in with anna and tina is living in his flat

----------


## lizann

the amount of times gail talks about the box room is ridiculous

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Coronation Street has been on fire recently. I'm really enjoying it! The Tyrone and Kirsty plot has had me hooked. Natalie Gumede is an amazing actress. I'm also loving the storyline with Gail. Gail and the box room has been so funny!  :Big Grin:  I wasn't so keen on last night's episodes though as I don't like the Windasses/Armstrongs much. Owen, Anna and Gary are all so unlikeable to me and I think they've been really unreasonable with regards to Faye and her dad - it's annoyed me.

----------

alan45 (17-02-2013), Dazzle (16-02-2013), parkerman (18-02-2013), tammyy2j (16-02-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street has been on fire recently. I'm really enjoying it! The Tyrone and Kirsty plot has had me hooked. Natalie Gumede is an amazing actress. I'm also loving the storyline with Gail. Gail and the box room has been so funny!  I wasn't so keen on last night's episodes though as I don't like the Windasses/Armstrongs much. Owen, Anna and Gary are all so unlikeable to me and I think they've been really unreasonable with regards to Faye and her dad - it's annoyed me.


I agree with all of your post, Davey.  I did enjoy the Roy and Sylvia scenes last night though - they're so funny together  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (17-02-2013), parkerman (18-02-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Loved the casino scenes with Roy & Sylivia. They brilliant together, much more fun than the whinning Wiindasses.  Although Anna is right to stop Faye seeing her dad.  He abandoned her once when she was a baby how long before he gets fed up with her again and disappears.

----------

alan45 (17-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

So where was Ruby when Kirsty went to see Fiz did she leave in the house by herself

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I agree with all of your post, Davey.  I did enjoy the Ray and Sylvia scenes last night though - they're so funny together


Yeah I love Roy and Sylvia scenes as well.




> Loved the casino scenes with Roy & Sylivia. They brilliant together, much more fun than the whinning Wiindasses.  Although Anna is right to stop Faye seeing her dad.  He abandoned her once when she was a baby how long before he gets fed up with her again and disappears.


I get that Anna wants to protect Faye and doesn't want to see her get hurt, but I still think she and Owen were being unreasonable. Social services had checked him out and they said he was safe for Faye to see. I thought Owen was really pathetic when he pushed him against the wall and threatened him. Tim seems genuine to me and wants to undo all the mistakes he's made in the past and put things right again. I'm glad Anna seemed to be coming round to the idea of Tim seeing her last night and told Owen to leave. 




> So where was Ruby when Kirsty went to see Fiz did she leave in the house by herself


Emily was probably on babysitting duties again!

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2013)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I agree with all of your post, Davey.  I did enjoy the Ray and Sylvia scenes last night though - they're so funny together


Yeah I love Roy and Sylvia scenes as well.




> Loved the casino scenes with Roy & Sylivia. They brilliant together, much more fun than the whinning Wiindasses.  Although Anna is right to stop Faye seeing her dad.  He abandoned her once when she was a baby how long before he gets fed up with her again and disappears.


I get that Anna wants to protect Faye and doesn't want to see her get hurt, but I still think she and Owen were being unreasonable. Social services had checked him out and they said he was safe for Faye to see. I thought Owen was really pathetic when he pushed him against the wall and threatened him. Tim seems genuine to me and wants to undo all the mistakes he's made in the past and put things right again. I'm glad Anna seemed to be coming round to the idea of Tim seeing her last night and told Owen to leave. 




> So where was Ruby when Kirsty went to see Fiz did she leave in the house by herself


Emily was probably on babysitting duties again!

----------


## sarah c

[QUOTE=DaVeyWaVey;788626]

I get that Anna wants to protect Faye and doesn't want to see her get hurt, but I still think she and Owen were being unreasonable. Social services had checked him out and they said he was safe for Faye to see. I thought Owen was really pathetic when he pushed him against the wall and threatened him. Tim seems genuine to me and wants to undo all the mistakes he's made in the past and put things right again. I'm glad Anna seemed to be coming round to the idea of Tim seeing her last night and told Owen to leave. 
 QUOTE]

as an adopted child, and someone that has been through the adoption process/vetting that Anna has been through I can sympathise with her.

She is raising Faye, clothing  her, feeding her, paying for school trips etc etc  and disciplining her - along comes good old Tim - who for ten years has wanted nothing to do with Faye - and he gets to take her out? buy her pizza - fun trips after school -  it undermines what Anna is trying to - and needs to do?

Fayes biological Mum and Tim relinquished their rights to have a say in her upbringing, when they put her or allowed her to go into care - why should Tim now wlatz in and get to do all the 'fun' bits..?

----------


## sarah c

and yes Owen is pathetic and needs to butt out....

----------


## flappinfanny

corrie is on top form at the mo, if only we could get rid of the windasses then everything would be a ok.  the faye storyline is a bit of a yawn fest.   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Anna has handled the Tim situation quite well I think, she's obviously very wary of him and got social services to check him out. Plus she's said she can see him but only for a little while and supervised by her. That means that whilst it will be tense she knows Faye will be safe and they can all get to know each other. It's Owen that is execerbating the situation, because whilst he probably thinks he's such an amazing parent having brought up his two girls he does't even have the basic skilll of talking to people without shouting or threatening. That gets Faye's back up and gives Tim reason to get social services concerned about her home. I bet he finds out Owen smacked her soon, then that'll blow the whole thing up even more.

----------


## sarah c

> Anna has handled the Tim situation quite well I think, she's obviously very wary of him and got social services to check him out. Plus she's said she can see him but only for a little while and supervised by her. That means that whilst it will be tense she knows Faye will be safe and they can all get to know each other. It's Owen that is execerbating the situation, because whilst he probably thinks he's such an amazing parent having brought up his two girls he does't even have the basic skilll of talking to people without shouting or threatening. That gets Faye's back up and gives Tim reason to get social services concerned about her home. I bet he finds out Owen smacked her soon, then that'll blow the whole thing up even more.


but when an adoption order is ratified by the Courts, as Faye's has been - it is a legally binding agreement. Tim has no rights here? Faye was put up for adoption, has been adopted by Anna, and job done!

what right does Tim have to walk back in and play Mr Bountiful

----------


## parkerman

He has no rights, but it's more to the point what Faye wants surely? The whole situation needs to be handled more tactfully by Anna (and certainly by Owen!) given that Faye would naturally be curious and want to see her real father. Just banning him from seeing her is obviously going to create more problems than it solves and will end up totally alienating Faye while at the same time doing nothing to stop her wanting to get to know her father and having to find devious ways of doing it. What Anna is doing now is what she should have done to start with. Controlled visits.

----------


## sarah c

as an adoptive child you can ask to have access to the details of your birth parents when you turn 18 and you are able to search for them if you wish.

at 12 years of age, Faye shouldnt be given this access - but I guess thats the power of the internet and social networking.

Given that Tim left when she was 2 years of age, where did she gethis details etc from?

----------


## parkerman

....................

----------


## parkerman

I can't quite remember the storyline now of how she managed to contact Tim but as far as I can remember he came out of it all quite well. However, whatever the reason for his leaving and the adoption, the fact is that, even though she is only 12, she has found out and she is naturally going to be curious about him and want to get to know him. You can't just pretend it hasn't happened and lock her in her room with no access to the Internet etc. It all has to be dealt with much more sympathetically then either Anna or Owen are dealing with it. Otherwise Faye is going to resent Anna more and more. Surely that would be the worst possible outcome, much worse than letting her see her father on a controlled basis.

----------


## sarah c

> I can't quite remember the storyline now of how she managed to contact Tim but as far as I can remember he came out of it all quite well. However, whatever the reason for his leaving and the adoption, the fact is that, even though she is only 12, she has found out and she is naturally going to be curious about him and want to get to know him. You can't just pretend it hasn't happened and lock her in her room with no access to the Internet etc. It all has to be dealt with much more sympathetically then either Anna or Owen are dealing with it. Otherwise Faye is going to resent Anna more and more. Surely that would be the worst possible outcome, much worse than letting her see her father on a controlled basis.


agreed - Anna should take control and decide on his access etc. Its a sign of the times I guess that Faye has found him, and can contact him via email/internet and mobile.

But when Tim threatened Anna with going for custody!! that got me?! he has no right for anything above what Anna - Faye's legally recognised mother - decides to let him

I think the access visit once a week at her house is the ay forward - and when he fails to turn up, maybe Faye will see how relaible Anna is - (and she is the woman that pays for Faye's mobile phone and broadband access!!!)

----------


## tammyy2j

LOL at Gail and Beth and Kirk over Lewis's clothes

----------


## lizann

> LOL at Gail and Beth and Kirk over Lewis's clothes


even though he conned her gail still loves lewis

----------


## lizann

i find owen and faye's voices grating on me big time

----------


## sarah c

> i find owen and faye's voices grating on me big time


Owen is from the school of menacing 'grunt and whisper'.....every Soap has to have one

----------


## Katy

Haha, grunt and whisper!! So true, I know Faye is a child but she is really irritating!! 

It is definitely the best soap on at the moment, loved the scenes at the platts.

----------


## Katy

Haha, grunt and whisper!! So true, I know Faye is a child but she is really irritating!! 

It is definitely the best soap on at the moment, loved the scenes at the platts.

----------


## lizann

at least gail now knows the baby is her grandchild  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

Yep, that really shut her up of for about 10 seconds when Nick told her the truth.

----------


## flappinfanny

> It is definitely the best soap on at the moment


its on top of its game at the mo.

----------


## lizann

i could do without the stupid turtle storyline with lloyd and mandy

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2013), flappinfanny (25-02-2013), Katy (26-02-2013), tammyy2j (25-02-2013)

----------


## Katy

Finally the tortoise storys finished with!! Talk about trying to fill im gaps.

----------


## parkerman

> Finally the tortoise storys finished with!! Talk about trying to fill im gaps.


I think that's wishful thinking, Katy...sadly, I have a feeling there could be more to come.

----------


## parkerman

> Finally the tortoise storys finished with!! Talk about trying to fill im gaps.


I think that's wishful thinking, Katy...sadly, I have a feeling there could be more to come.

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna should go off looking for Eddie and leave Faye with Tim and Owen with his own kids

----------


## Katy

I just don't see the need for having it. It's not adding anything is it, it's a ridicules storyline.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I just don't see the need for having it. It's not adding anything is it, it's a ridicules storyline.


Was it added in to cover Kevin's absence maybe?

----------


## sarah c

> Was it added in to cover Kevin's absence maybe?


be interesting to see if the garage is open etc in the background of scenes?

----------


## parkerman

Tyrone asked Fiz if she would come to his trial. Surely, Fiz is a key witness!

----------

Brucie (28-02-2013), Perdita (28-02-2013), tammyy2j (28-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tyrone asked Fiz if she would come to his trial. Surely, Fiz is a key witness!


Shouldnt Kevin be at the trial also so?

Ty has a nice tan for being in jail  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I just don't see the need for having it. It's not adding anything is it, it's a ridicules storyline.


As is Ryan and Katy

----------

Brucie (01-03-2013), lizann (28-02-2013), Perdita (28-02-2013)

----------


## lizann

> As is Ryan and Katy


i want the turtle crap back over them

----------


## lizann

no mention of kevin by sally yet

----------


## Perdita

:Banned:  by ITV to mention Kev

----------


## Katy

Yep the Ryan katy storyline, it's come out of no where and the acting is just appalling!! 

Sophie was a bit out of order to sally at the breakfast table. Has she forgotten that she took in Sian for all those months,

----------


## Katy

Yep the Ryan katy storyline, it's come out of no where and the acting is just appalling!! 

Sophie was a bit out of order to sally at the breakfast table. Has she forgotten that she took in Sian for all those months,

----------


## tammyy2j

I wished they kept Eric's wife instead of Gloria and her daughter Stella and granddaughter Eva

----------

alan45 (02-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

katy and ryan should be wearing gloves and hair nets around that food

----------

tammyy2j (02-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

That is what I was thinking too

----------


## parkerman

> katy and ryan should be wearing gloves and hair nets around that food


They don't in my local kebab shop.

----------


## parkerman

> katy and ryan should be wearing gloves and hair nets around that food


They don't in my local kebab shop.

----------


## Perdita

They both have  long hair, they should wear at least hair nets

----------


## parkerman

I'm not disagreeing that they should, just saying they don't in any of my local kebab shops or McDonald's or KFC's or any fast food shops that I know of.

----------

Perdita (02-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Here in Spain they wear baseball caps in McD's or BK and women have their hair tied up

----------


## flappinfanny

> katy and ryan should be wearing gloves and hair nets around that food


it all adds to the flavour.  :Smile:

----------

alan45 (02-03-2013), parkerman (02-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like the friendships between Tina and Fiz and also Tracey and Beth

Is Paul really doing a full monty routine? Hopefully we see it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Doris comes back

----------


## Katy

She was brilliant wasn't she, her and sue Johnston were great even though they were on screen for such a short amount of time.

----------


## tammyy2j

> She was brilliant wasn't she, her and sue Johnston were great even though they were on screen for such a short amount of time.


As much as I like Sue I really dont like Gloria but Doris was great for her few minutes

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Kirsty opening up to her mother was interesting and good to see but will she testify on Tyrone's behave now if Kirsty wont reveal the truth 

Karl should have keep driving far far far away with Stella

Katy and her friends are fierce annoying

----------


## Katy

I thouught i was the only one who was finding katy n co super irritating. 

Lpved kirsty and her mum scenes. They are brilliantly cast.

----------

Brucie (07-03-2013)

----------


## Katy

I thouught i was the only one who was finding katy n co super irritating. 

Lpved kirsty and her mum scenes. They are brilliantly cast.

----------


## lizann

eileen and julie are not funny 

does faye want her dad to get with anna

----------


## lizann

eileen and julie are not funny 

does faye want her dad to get with anna

----------


## sarah c

> does faye want her dad to get with anna


yes in her warped child mind that is what she thinks will happen!

----------


## tammyy2j

Eileen should have slapped Julie much harder and then herself

----------


## lizann

> yes in her warped child mind that is what she thinks will happen!


anna lets her get away with too much and as much as i dont like owen what faye did was pretty low 

i see carla still loves having simon around she was really happy about his play 

stella is an idiot still helping karl, jason should dump her, i thought she was asking owen for work for jason

----------

tammyy2j (10-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

> yes in her warped child mind that is what she thinks will happen!


anna lets her get away with too much and as much as i dont like owen what faye did was pretty low 

i see carla still loves having simon around she was really happy about his play 

stella is an idiot still helping karl, jason should dump her, i thought she was asking owen for work for jason

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I wish it was Stella & Julie in the cab with Karl then he could drive them away to kingdom come.  One thing I am surprised about and I never thought I would say this but I'm enjoying the partnership between Eva & her gran at the moment. They're becoming quite a double-act.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate Faye and Karl with a passion I hope Corrie gets rid of them soon 

I cant believe I am saying this but bring back Rosie for Jason 

It is a shame the writers have ruined the character of Eileen she used to be funny and feisty

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Katy

I agree I loved Eileen up until the stupid storyline where they discover that Julie was her sister

----------


## lizann

poor chesney so guillible and that ryan is right sleazeball

----------

tammyy2j (12-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

How did Chesney afford as ring as they are broke?

I laughed at Sophie and Jenna teasing Sally she could be a lesiban  :Stick Out Tongue:  and I quite like the scenes with Gail and Sally maybe because I am sick of Karl/Stella/Jason/Sunita/Dev stupid storylines

----------


## Katy

Poor chesney!! Reallydont like Katy or Ryan

----------

lizann (14-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sophie is still a Christian forgot about that

----------


## lizann

> Sophie is still a Christian forgot about that


she is sometimes only 

why didnt katie just stay in the front of the van and say ryan gave her a lift

----------


## lizann

michelle should send ryan back to scotland

----------


## lizann

so stella tells dev not to take back sunita (which i agree with but they have young chiildren) while she herself will be taking karl back and has even found him a job they hypocrite 

how the hell does katie find a coke junkie dj exciting?

----------


## lizann

so stella tells dev not to take back sunita (which i agree with but they have young chiildren) while she herself will be taking karl back and has even found him a job they hypocrite 

how the hell does katie find a coke junkie dj exciting?

----------


## parkerman

> so stella tells dev not to take back sunita (which i agree with but they have young chiildren) while she herself will be taking karl back


Is that a spoiler?

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt sorry for Chesney

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I did too

----------


## LostVoodoo

It's not very nice, but I kinda hope her Dad tells her a big massive 'I told you so'...I don't feel sorry for Katie in the slightest, it's Chesney and Joseph who I feel for.

----------


## flappinfanny

i think there are two camps, either you thought it was lovely and classic corrie, or it was all rather cringe worthy. unfortunately i fall into the second catergory.

i know it was corrie's way of sign posting that a huge tragedy was about to happen on the cobbles again and things would not be the same again.

with rita been a bit of a goer in her time, a cabaret singer in the 60's and 70's ,i would of liked her to burst into a dusty number or gloria gaynor perhaps.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

i did chuckle when dreary joined in.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> Is that a spoiler?


sorry but it is bound happen as he saves her 

tonight's episodes was farcical and damn norris and the fire for ruining the full monty strip 

the acting was really awful from all

----------

tammyy2j (19-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Is that a spoiler?


sorry but it is bound happen as he saves her 

tonight's episodes was farcical and damn norris and the fire for ruining the full monty strip 

the acting was really awful from all

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> sorry but it is bound happen as he saves her 
> 
> tonight's episodes was farcical and damn norris and the fire for ruining the full monty strip 
> 
> the acting was really awful from all


So predictable the strip would be disturbed, and that the other firemen wouldn't do it too.

----------

tammyy2j (19-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Such a shame of the lazy Corrie writers who could finally have got rid of Tracey and Stella with the fire that so was bad Stella couldnt break a window or get down stairs and out the back but Karl could get in 

Only redeeming feature of the double episodes was Dr. Carter, Tommy, Jason and Rob for me they looked very nice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (19-03-2013), lizann (19-03-2013)

----------


## Glen1

[QUOTE=tammyy2j;790037]Such a shame of the lazy Corrie writers who could finally have got rid of Tracey and Stella with the fire that so was bad Stella couldnt break a window or get down stairs and out the back but Karl could get in
The whole storyline was pathetic, even the fire effects were at best amateur. as I'm sure the future Karl scenario, which is going to be so predictable.

----------

lizann (19-03-2013), parkerman (19-03-2013), tammyy2j (19-03-2013)

----------


## Glen1

..

----------


## parkerman

I can't imagine the GMC would like kindly on a GP cavorting about in a striptease in front of his patients...

----------

Glen1 (20-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Norris: "It's the song of the menopause."  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (20-03-2013), lizann (19-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

should have hard more norris scenes and cant believe mary, tracey and deirdre missed the strip show

----------

Glen1 (20-03-2013), tammyy2j (20-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

karl the hero now ffs smary b*stard 

gail still going on about kylie cheating even with all that is happening around her

----------


## lizann

karl the hero now ffs smary b*stard 

gail still going on about kylie cheating even with all that is happening around her

----------

Brucie (21-03-2013), Glen1 (21-03-2013)

----------


## Katy

Sue Johnston was fantastic in her scenes at the hospital. I just love her.

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2013)

----------


## Brucie

> karl the hero now ffs smary b*stard


 Too right Lizann. As usual in soapland the cheat will initially prosper (even if they end up getting their comeuppance at some point). Meanwhile the nice guy gets crapped on. This time it will be Jason, who follows quickly in the footsteps of Chesney (nice guy - crapped on) and Tyrone (very nice guy - crapped on). Soaps used to be a reflection of real life, but if nice guys get crapped on and cheats prosper in real life, to the degree they do in soaps, then we're all going to hell in a handcart. And in true soapland fashion everyone in said cart will have sh*gged everyone else therein by the time we get there!

----------

Glen1 (21-03-2013), lizann (22-03-2013), parkerman (21-03-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> karl the hero now ffs smary b*stard 
> 
> gail still going on about kylie cheating even with all that is happening around her


Gail should give it a rest, particularly as when she was expecting Sarah she didn't know who the father was!  :Nono:

----------


## Perdita

Surely the fire brigade and police who would have turned up too would have evacuated all the other houses on Coronation Street and all the people would have had to be a lot further away than standing outside a burning house  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (24-03-2013), tammyy2j (24-03-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i may be the only one, but i'm finding the current storyline in corrie a bit ott.   i really hope with stuart blackburn taking over as producer will see corrie go back to basics, cut out the stunts and the competition with ee.  i want storylines character lead and long for the days when the most exciting thing was norris opening a pack of rich tea and dunking them in his tetley with mary.

seriously though it wouldnt do any harm for corrie to  look at the aussie soap neighbours and see how it can be done.  many of you may scoff at such a thought but they have a very small cast, but the story lines revolve aroung the characters, with out fires, explosions and murders etc.  it works very well and i hope corrie takes this lead.

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2013), lizann (24-03-2013), Ruffed_lemur (24-03-2013), tammyy2j (24-03-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> i may be the only one, but i'm finding the current storyline in corrie a bit ott.   i really hope with stuart blackburn taking over as producer will see corrie go back to basics, cut out the stunts and the competition with ee.  i want storylines character lead and long for the days when the most exciting thing was norris opening a pack of rich tea and dunking them in his tetley with mary.
> 
> seriously though it wouldnt do any harm for corrie to  look at the aussie soap neighbours and see how it can be done.  many of you may scoff at such a thought but they have a very small cast, but the story lines revolve aroung the characters, with out fires, explosions and murders etc.  it works very well and i hope corrie takes this lead.



I wouldn't scoff at Corrie being compared to Neighbours, as I'm a fan of the latter.  To be fair, though, Neighbours does have big stunts occasionally - in the next few weeks there's going to one, in fact.

I do agree with the gist of your post, though.  I've quite enjoyed the fire at the Rovers, and I think Corrie's in great shape in general, but it does suffer from over-sensationalising every story - the Tyrone and Kirsty storyline, for example.  

I'd like more character-led storylines, but fear this is the last thing we'll get with Stuart Blackburn taking over - after what I've heard he did to Emmerdale.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (24-03-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

.

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't like the over use of certain characters especially lately Stella

----------

lizann (24-03-2013)

----------


## alan45

So the fire may have damaged St. Ella's vocal chords. She might come out of hospital speaking with a London accent.   Wait..............................................  ..................... lol

----------

flappinfanny (24-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

paul is more upset over toni than his wife dying

----------


## parkerman

Because he thinks he's responsible.

----------


## Brucie

It was a bit"convenient" that Karl stayed in hospital so long with his bandaged hand but otherwise well enough to strut round like he owned the place. He'd have been turfed out long ago in real life. He's playing a pretty good Angel of Death, though!

----------


## Katy

I'm really enjoying it, I think it's been a good storyline. 

I hope it's not to long until we find out the truth.

----------


## Katy

I'm really enjoying it, I think it's been a good storyline. 

I hope it's not to long until we find out the truth.

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm really enjoying it, I think it's been a good storyline.


I'm finding the new sinister Karl very entertaining.

----------


## Dazzle

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm finding the new sinister Karl very entertaining.


Would be more entertaining if his sinister act had killed off Stella imo

----------

alan45 (25-03-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm finding the new sinister Karl very entertaining.


So am I, actually!

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm finding the new sinister Karl very entertaining.


So am I, actually!

----------


## Perdita

I do too .. just hope they don't drag it out for too long .. then it will become tedious rather than entertaining, in my opinion

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> .. just hope they don't drag it out for too long ..


Good luck with that one! This is Coronation Street remember...

----------


## parkerman

> .. just hope they don't drag it out for too long ..


Good luck with that one! This is Coronation Street remember...

----------


## Perdita

They don't tend to do storylines for too long .. EE is far worse, I think

----------


## alan45

> I do too .. just hope they don't drag it out for too long .. then it will become tedious rather than entertaining, in my opinion





> They don't tend to do storylines for too long .. EE is far worse, I think


Sorry to disappoint but look what was posted at 10:47 this morning




> Corrie's Karl Munro could come close to killing in order to keep his deadly secret.
> 
> The storyline will run throughout the summer and see Karl driven close to murder as he becomes obsessed with Stella (Michelle Collins), according to The Mirror.

----------


## alan45

> I do too .. just hope they don't drag it out for too long .. then it will become tedious rather than entertaining, in my opinion





> They don't tend to do storylines for too long .. EE is far worse, I think


Sorry to disappoint but look what was posted at 10:47 this morning




> Corrie's Karl Munro could come close to killing in order to keep his deadly secret.
> 
> The storyline will run throughout the summer and see Karl driven close to murder as he becomes obsessed with Stella (Michelle Collins), according to The Mirror.

----------


## flappinfanny

loved deirdre in court, so funny.  is it me or is her voice getting deeper.  someone on another forum said deirdre was turning into pyllis pearce without the blue rinse.   :Smile:   i am seeing glimpses of blanche in her now.  ann kirkbride is very good at comedy.   :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

I don't think much of Tyrone's lawyer. There were at least four points in Deidre's evidence when he should have objected. It was nearly all hearsay or conjecture. Also, is he not calling Fiz, Tina and Tommy as witnesses? They would all be able to give supporting evidence for Tyrone much stronger than Eileen, Deidre and the doc gave for Kirsty.

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2013), Perdita (26-03-2013)

----------


## Katy

So the key could lie with julie. Glad she finally got to se Kirstys true colors.

----------


## Perdita

> I don't think much of Tyrone's lawyer. There were at least four points in Deidre's evidence when he should have objected. It was nearly all hearsay or conjecture. Also, is he not calling Fiz, Tina and Tommy as witnesses? They would all be able to give supporting evidence for Tyrone much stronger than Eileen, Deidre and the doc gave for Kirsty.


Fiz and Tina were in the public  gallery, can't remember whether Tommy was too ... they would not be allowed to sit there until after they have given their evidence... looks like they are not being called as witnesses

----------


## Perdita

> I don't think much of Tyrone's lawyer. There were at least four points in Deidre's evidence when he should have objected. It was nearly all hearsay or conjecture. Also, is he not calling Fiz, Tina and Tommy as witnesses? They would all be able to give supporting evidence for Tyrone much stronger than Eileen, Deidre and the doc gave for Kirsty.


Fiz and Tina were in the public  gallery, can't remember whether Tommy was too ... they would not be allowed to sit there until after they have given their evidence... looks like they are not being called as witnesses

----------


## Brucie

I hope that  Natalie Gumede's performance as Kirsty is remembered when the next round of soap awards are dished out. She's been quite brilliant, and in acting terms has wiped the floor with not only her co-stars but any of the cast members of Eastenders (many of whom just play themselves, anyway).

----------

alan45 (26-03-2013), parkerman (26-03-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Fiz and Tina were in the public  gallery, can't remember whether Tommy was too ... they would not be allowed to sit there until after they have given their evidence... looks like they are not being called as witnesses


Tina wasn't in the public gallery. She asked Fiz how it went...didn't she?

----------


## parkerman

> Fiz and Tina were in the public  gallery, can't remember whether Tommy was too ... they would not be allowed to sit there until after they have given their evidence... looks like they are not being called as witnesses


Tina wasn't in the public gallery. She asked Fiz how it went...didn't she?

----------


## Perdita

Not sure, I missed some of the programme, will have to watch repeat

----------


## Perdita

> Tina wasn't in the public gallery. She asked Fiz how it went...didn't she?


You are right, it was Hayley that sat next to Fiz, not Tina

----------


## Perdita

> Tina wasn't in the public gallery. She asked Fiz how it went...didn't she?


You are right, it was Hayley that sat next to Fiz, not Tina

----------


## tammyy2j

Gloria has too much affection for Karl even before he saved Stella kinda sick imo and btw what happened to your man her fiance that died?

Paul's character has changed for the worse thank god he is leaving 

So Eileen never hears Kirsty roaring at the baby

----------


## parkerman

> btw what happened to your man her fiance that died?


 He died.

----------

Siobhan (26-03-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> btw what happened to your man her fiance that died?


 He died.

----------

tammyy2j (26-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> He died.


I know but werent Eva and Gloria planning a lavish funeral for him

----------


## flappinfanny

not sure if its just me, but isnt corrie recycling too many storylines?  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

so happy to see julie get slapped, her and sean had to hear kirsty scream at ruby they should call the cops

----------

tammyy2j (28-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Excellent acting from the actors who play Tyrone and Kirsty tonight 

I am so sick of Stella and her annoying mother and daughter Eva, Corrie writers really should have killed one of them off imo 

I was happy also to see Julie get a slap

----------

alan45 (28-03-2013), flappinfanny (28-03-2013), Glen1 (28-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## alan45

> Excellent acting from the actors who play Tyrone and Kirsty tonight 
> 
> I am so sick of Stella and her annoying mother and daughter Eva, Corrie writers really should have killed one of them off imo



Killing both off would have been even better

----------

tammyy2j (28-03-2013)

----------


## alan45

> Excellent acting from the actors who play Tyrone and Kirsty tonight 
> 
> I am so sick of Stella and her annoying mother and daughter Eva, Corrie writers really should have killed one of them off imo



Killing both off would have been even better

----------


## flappinfanny

tyrone and kirsty were excellent and julie was very good also and for once didnt over act.  spot on.

----------


## tammyy2j

I love Sylvia so funny

----------


## parkerman

From a letter written by a Mr David Young published in this week's Radio Times: "In my 34 years as an operational firefighter I've never seen a fire behave as depicted in the Rovers Return Pub....

The fire started in the cellar and the simple truth is that in a matter of minutes the smoke would be so thick, you couldn't see your hand even if you held it close to your face; the heat would be so intense, on one in the area could survive. (In any case the smoke would cause the death of any person in the vicinity within seconds.) Opening the cellar door would cause an in-rush of air that would engulf the building. The idea of fires burning here and there is ludicrous, and as for someone entering the building and walking between them...

Any firefighter in the country watching this would be aghast as to how it was handled. Please do your research more carefully in the future, because anyone caught in a similar situation could perish due to a lack of understanding of the behaviour of fire and smoke."

Fancy that!

----------


## parkerman

From a letter written by a Mr David Young published in this week's Radio Times: No, you've read it once....it doesn't get any better!

----------


## ellie2

> Killing both off would have been even better


Better still Stella, annoying mother and daughter, and Karl all perishing in the fire.

----------


## Katy

I agree, Stella scenes are ruining it at the moment. 

Tyrone and Kirsty court scenes are brilliant!!

----------


## Katy

I agree, Stella scenes are ruining it at the moment. 

Tyrone and Kirsty court scenes are brilliant!!

----------


## lizann

feel a bit sorry for kirsty now, so sick of damn stella scenes

----------

alan45 (30-03-2013), Glen1 (30-03-2013), tammyy2j (30-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I did not expect Kirsty to turn up at court with Ruby and get in so easy when Julie and Brian could not 

I too felt sorry for her and I hope we havent seen the the last of Kirsty who I wanted to see her get her come uppance but I will miss her 

I dont mind evil Karl but still think having Stella die from the fire would have been better for the storyline seeing how he could cope with the guilt of killing her 

Gloria is grating on me big time as much as I like Sue I dont like Gloria 

Sylvia and her new friend are gas

----------

alan45 (30-03-2013), Glen1 (31-03-2013), lizann (01-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## alan45

The Court Case was a joke. So riddled with inaccuracies. I know its only a soap but...................

----------

Glen1 (31-03-2013), tammyy2j (31-03-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i know tyrone had got to be cleared and walk free, but even so i felt a bit short changed with kirsty rolling into the court room.

however very good performances from kirsty and tyrone.

----------

alan45 (31-03-2013), Glen1 (31-03-2013), parkerman (01-04-2013), tammyy2j (31-03-2013)

----------


## Katy

I agree very good performances but a bit unrealistic

----------


## lizann

why would kevin allow stella and her clan to live in his house surely if anyone would put them up it would be leanne or eileen as stella is jason's "girlfriend"

----------


## Perdita

So he does not have to pay bedroom tax   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (01-04-2013)

----------


## lizann

that was fast stella already kissing karl and why is sally at a party for tyrone considering she had him found guilty also

----------


## flappinfanny

i had to smile tonight  when stella was looking at the rovers, or as we call it dr who's tardis.  will be interesting to see what the new set will be like when it moves to media city.

corries two episodes tonight were cracking as usual.  very good indeed.  corrie is certainly on form at the mo.  can this continue?  i do hope so.  stuart blackburn over to you.   :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

I reckon it's a good bet that Dr. Carter is the only GP in the country who does his house calls in a taxi. Probably hasn't got enough money to buy a car as doctors are very poor as we know....

----------

alan45 (02-04-2013), Dazzle (02-04-2013), lizann (03-04-2013), tammyy2j (02-04-2013)

----------


## ellie2

> I reckon it's a good bet that Dr. Carter is the only GP in the country who does his house calls in a taxi. Probably hasn't got enough money to buy a car as doctors are very poor as we know....


Yes I thought that was slightly ludicrous too. And I don't think our GP would go and visit anybody uninvited to talk to them about their health either. Sometimes Corrie is just too far fetched...

----------

parkerman (02-04-2013), Ruffed_lemur (02-04-2013), tammyy2j (02-04-2013)

----------


## ellie2

> I reckon it's a good bet that Dr. Carter is the only GP in the country who does his house calls in a taxi. Probably hasn't got enough money to buy a car as doctors are very poor as we know....


Yes I thought that was slightly ludicrous too. And I don't think our GP would go and visit anybody uninvited to talk to them about their health either. Sometimes Corrie is just too far fetched...

----------


## tammyy2j

Eileen didnt make much effort with her apology at least Julie seems remorseful 

So Deirdre is next to apologise to Tyrone

----------


## lizann

so the hospital has no security cameras or guards or nurses about to see karl in sunita's room and the police were outside waiting to speak to her yet he goes around unseen is he a superhero ghost invisible man or what

----------

parkerman (03-04-2013), sarah c (05-04-2013), tammyy2j (04-04-2013)

----------


## Katy

This is manchester. Our track record with hospitals and the medical profession is not great.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didnt Corrie show Karl pulling out Sunita's tube which I assume he did and I would think given Sunita's condition she be monitiored closely and couldnt pull out her own tube as is what the doctor lead Dev to believe, I know Dev is thick but hopefully he has her death investigated more

----------


## Dazzle

> Why didnt Corrie show Karl pulling out Sunita's tube which I assume he did and I would think given Sunita's condition she be monitiored closely and couldnt pull out her own tube as is what the doctor lead Dev to believe, I know Dev is thick but hopefully he has her death investigated more


I would have thought they didn't show Karl kill Sunita so that we'd be unsure whether he did or not.  As the doctor said, she could have pulled it out herself, although I think that Karl did do it.

----------


## Dazzle

.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I would have thought they didn't show Karl kill Sunita so that we'd be unsure whether he did or not.  As the doctor said, she could have pulled it out herself, although I think that Karl did do it.


Yes, that's what I was thinking. If she woke up in hospital and saw/heard Karl (as we saw) there is a good chance she could have gone into a panic and disrupted the tube. OR, he could have dislodged it himself.

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I would have thought they didn't show Karl kill Sunita so that we'd be unsure whether he did or not.  As the doctor said, she could have pulled it out herself, although I think that Karl did do it.


Yes, that's what I was thinking. If she woke up in hospital and saw/heard Karl (as we saw) there is a good chance she could have gone into a panic and disrupted the tube. OR, he could have dislodged it himself.

----------


## lizann

> Yes, that's what I was thinking. If she woke up in hospital and saw/heard Karl (as we saw) there is a good chance she could have gone into a panic and disrupted the tube. OR, he could have dislodged it himself.


i guess the sight of karl frightened her but she could not move to pull out her tube had to be karl to me

----------


## lizann

> Yes, that's what I was thinking. If she woke up in hospital and saw/heard Karl (as we saw) there is a good chance she could have gone into a panic and disrupted the tube. OR, he could have dislodged it himself.


i guess the sight of karl frightened her but she could not move to pull out her tube had to be karl to me

----------


## lizann

jason should be happy he is free of stella he was too good for her

----------


## tammyy2j

I wish Jason had dumped Stella first 

I would have thought all of the Stella, Eva and Gloria's things i.e. clothes and jewellery etc. were burned in the fire 

Loved the scenes of the drug bust in the Kabin very funny

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

Did anyone else find the scene where Stella dumped Jason bizarre?  It looked like they were talking directly to the camera!

----------

flappinfanny (06-04-2013), Glen1 (06-04-2013), Katy (06-04-2013), Sammo1234 (07-04-2013), tammyy2j (06-04-2013)

----------


## Katy

Yeh I thought that myself, it was a bit strange the way it was filmed.

----------

flappinfanny (06-04-2013), Glen1 (06-04-2013), tammyy2j (06-04-2013)

----------


## parkerman

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the NHS in Weatherfield is wonderful. Rita, Roy, Dennis and Sylvia decide to go and see the doctor. Next minute they're in his surgery talking to him. No appointment; no waiting. That's how it should be.....but sadly isn't everywhere else!

----------

lizann (09-04-2013)

----------


## lizann

anna could have waited to talk to dev about the flat than go his house when his kids just lost their mother

----------

Perdita (10-04-2013), tammyy2j (10-04-2013)

----------


## Katy

Thought it was a bit insensitive of anna tohgo to devs to talk about the flat!!

----------

Perdita (10-04-2013), tammyy2j (10-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Tim takes Faye with him and leaves, she is an annoying brat

----------

flappinfanny (13-04-2013), Glen1 (11-04-2013), lizann (11-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Asda and Aldi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (13-04-2013), lizann (11-04-2013)

----------


## alan45

What a pile of CRAP that was. As if Dev would not ask Roy whom he and Sunita have known for years, to her funeral. Instead along comes St. Ella of the Back Room and Sunita's former lover. More proof if it were needed that Corrie is going down the pipes and becoming the Michelle Collins Show. Can they not admit she has been a complete failure and get shot of her and her brood

----------

Brucie (12-04-2013), Glen1 (11-04-2013), lizann (11-04-2013), parkerman (12-04-2013), Siobhan (11-04-2013), tammyy2j (12-04-2013)

----------


## lizann

> What a pile of CRAP that was. As if Dev would not ask Roy whom he and Sunita have known for years, to her funeral. Instead along comes St. Ella of the Back Room and Sunita's former lover. More proof if it were needed that Corrie is going down the pipes and becoming the Michelle Collins Show. Can they not admit she has been a complete failure and get shot of her and her brood


and to let karl mind his kids 

i bet we will see karl and dev all best friends soon enough

----------

alan45 (11-04-2013)

----------


## Katy

It was ridiculas wasn't it!! A if Stella would go to the funeral.

----------

alan45 (11-04-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> It was ridiculas wasn't it!! A if Stella would go to the funeral.


The explanation they gave (that Stella was just going to support Dev and the kids) didn't ring true either.  Would Dev want someone who hated Sunita at her funeral?  I know I wouldn't.

----------

alan45 (11-04-2013), lizann (12-04-2013), parkerman (12-04-2013), tammyy2j (13-04-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

.

----------


## alan45

The producers have an obsession with St. Ella of the Backroom. She has been pushed into every major storyline since she arrived on the street. Her character is as good as he supposed Mancunian accent

----------


## Katy

The thing is though dev has never interacted with her before this. They are getting far to much screen time for my liking. 

I cannot stand Simon either and I know that is really bad as he is a child but he's just like Peter. And what's with him calling Stella gran!!

----------


## Katy

The thing is though dev has never interacted with her before this. They are getting far to much screen time for my liking. 

I cannot stand Simon either and I know that is really bad as he is a child but he's just like Peter. And what's with him calling Stella gran!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Any mention of Amber I thought she'd be back for her dad and the twins 

I still think having Stella die from the fire Karl started would have been better 

I think seeing how Karl is behaving now especially around the police he must have pulled out Sunita's tube and killed her

----------


## lizann

even the "humorous" scenes of steve and his suit felt very forced tonight and as for the acting from the chap who plays dev my god appalling 

eileen is a head wrecker no consideration from her barging into the "wake" and shouting at paul, he wishes he was in another fire when she is yelling I bet

----------


## flappinfanny

i thought it a little odd emily and rita not being at the funeral  and with emily being a christian to boot.  strange. 

i thought there was more ham in tonights corrie than on the deli at sainsburys.

----------

tammyy2j (13-04-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Who were the two "random" Indians at Sunita's funeral? Amber and the aunties didn't come (no real explanation) but these other two who we've never seen before did.

I thought the scene of Steve's suit popping at the service was very poor and distasteful. There is a place for so-called humor but that wasn't one of them.

----------

Glen1 (14-04-2013), Perdita (13-04-2013), tammyy2j (13-04-2013)

----------


## parkerman

......................

----------


## Perdita

> Who were the two "random" Indians at Sunita's funeral? Amber and the aunties didn't come (no real explanation) but these other two who we've never seen before did.
> 
> I thought the scene of Steve's suit popping at the service was very poor and distasteful. There is a place for so-called humor but that wasn't one of them.


Maybe  staff or customers from Dev's previous shops?  I agree, the suit popping at the service was in bad taste

----------


## Perdita

> Who were the two "random" Indians at Sunita's funeral? Amber and the aunties didn't come (no real explanation) but these other two who we've never seen before did.
> 
> I thought the scene of Steve's suit popping at the service was very poor and distasteful. There is a place for so-called humor but that wasn't one of them.


Maybe  staff or customers from Dev's previous shops?  I agree, the suit popping at the service was in bad taste

----------


## alan45

> Who were the two "random" Indians at Sunita's funeral? Amber and the aunties didn't come (no real explanation) but these other two who we've never seen before did.
> 
> I thought the scene of Steve's suit popping at the service was very poor and distasteful. There is a place for so-called humor but that wasn't one of them.


Was one of them not some sort of religious figure. Dev introduced him at the door to Steve and Lloyd. The whole storyline was poor IMHO with the inclusion of St. Ella and Sunita's former lover and murderer Karl. There are loads of other people on the street who would have been at the funeral except they arent flavour of the month with the Corrie producers who foist this ridiculous pairing on us at every oppurtunity. I know its only a soap but some realism is still required.

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2013), Glen1 (14-04-2013), tammyy2j (13-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

No sign of Amber for the funeral or Sunita's aunts

----------

Glen1 (14-04-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Was one of them not some sort of religious figure. Dev introduced him at the door to Steve and Lloyd.


No, not him. There were two women "extras" who attended.

----------


## alan45

Would they have been the womenn who washed and prepared Sunita's body

----------


## sarah c

> Would they have been the womenn who washed and prepared Sunita's body


yes they were - and they were dev's cousins too.

but why did they not wear white?......

----------


## lizann

good god that brat faye is annoying, anna should have her and her things all over to tim 

stella is an idiot

----------


## lizann

good god that brat faye is annoying, anna should have her and her things all over to tim 

stella is an idiot

----------


## lizann

should anna not inform social services or the foster/adoption agency (not sure which) of faye going to live with tim for their approval first?

----------


## parkerman

Owen told her she should do that but she said she didn't want them involved. Of course, it is yet another totally ridiculous storyline involving Social Services. Why is it that soap scriptwriters have no idea how Social Services work?

----------


## sarah c

waiting for Tim to fail spectacularily now!!!   The 'birth parent' taking over storyline has annoyed me, so looking for Tim to take a big fall...

----------


## Katy

I wish tim and Faye would go and live in a far off land away from the street, highly irritating the pair of them.

----------

lizann (22-04-2013), tammyy2j (22-04-2013)

----------


## lizann

anna should take joseph, katy don't seem too bothered about him 

poor izzy feeling left out

----------


## lizann

anna should take joseph, katy don't seem too bothered about him 

poor izzy feeling left out

----------


## tammyy2j

Mary seemed great with Dev's kids

----------

flappinfanny (27-04-2013), lizann (25-04-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Mary seemed great with Dev's kids


it is nice to see mary not as a crazy sidekick of norris 

katy separating from ches and wearing more make up and more fashionable and glamorous clothes could be as corrie want her to take over from tina as the top female totty of corrie

owen was right in what he said to her tonight 

tim is doing wrong already with faye but don't thing faye would admit it

----------


## lizann

> Mary seemed great with Dev's kids


it is nice to see mary not as a crazy sidekick of norris 

katy separating from ches and wearing more make up and more fashionable and glamorous clothes could be as corrie want her to take over from tina as the top female totty of corrie

owen was right in what he said to her tonight 

tim is doing wrong already with faye but don't thing faye would admit it

----------


## Dazzle

> it is nice to see mary not as a crazy sidekick of norris


I hope we'll see more varied storylines for Mary now she's looking after Dev's kids.

----------

flappinfanny (27-04-2013), tammyy2j (25-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope we'll see more varied storylines for Mary now she's looking after Dev's kids.


I think we will see her have romantic feelings for Devendra  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2013), lizann (25-04-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> I think we will see her have romantic feelings for Devendra


And Norris gets jealous...

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2013), lizann (25-04-2013), Perdita (25-04-2013), tammyy2j (26-04-2013)

----------


## parkerman

..........................

----------


## lizann

gary becoming fairly creepy and god carla is still fierce annoying

----------

alan45 (27-04-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

gary needs a good slap.

----------


## Katy

I'm finding Carla and Leanne getting more and more irritating by the episode

----------


## alan45

> gary needs a good slap.


Preferably with a shovel

----------

flappinfanny (28-04-2013)

----------


## alan45

> gary needs a good slap.


Preferably with a shovel

----------


## tammyy2j

I wish Leanne hadn't sold her share of the bookies so soon as I wanted more scenes of her and Peter working there 

Is there anywhere else Carla and Peter could eat and drink besides Nick's bistro considering Leanne works there so they know it wont be friendly atmosphere

----------

lizann (01-05-2013), parkerman (28-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## parkerman

> Is there anywhere else Carla and Peter could eat and drink besides Nick's bistro considering Leanne works there so they know it wont be friendly atmosphere


Exactly what I thought. Why on earth would they go there.

----------


## parkerman

<><><><>

----------


## flappinfanny

> Exactly what I thought. Why on earth would they go there.


residents of coronation street are not allowed to leave the borough of weatherfield.  they tend not to  leave coronation street and do not go further than rosamund street.  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (01-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

ah damn thought we got rid of paul

----------

flappinfanny (02-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

deirdre is mad for leerring over the young fella surprised she has not make a move on paul but he isn't that young  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brucie

Did Karl actaually equate himself to an "anchor" in last night's episode, when trying to persuade St Ella to marry him? They really need to spell-check those scripts!

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2013), flappinfanny (04-05-2013), Glen1 (05-05-2013), lizann (05-05-2013), parkerman (02-05-2013), sarah c (04-05-2013), Siobhan (03-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Did Karl actaually equate himself to an "anchor" in last night's episode, when trying to persuade St Ella to marry him? They really need to spell-check those scripts!


What can you mean!?  :Ninja:

----------

Brucie (02-05-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

nice scene with tommy, tyrone and fiz. 

loving leanne at the mo.  karl you have met your match.   :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

> deirdre is mad for leerring over the young fella.


well he is rather licky licky yum yum.  :Stick Out Tongue: .  i surprised drearys glasses didnt steam up.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

wow owen isn't so tough after all 

so peter (a reformed alcoholic) and carla (still an alcoholic) spend all their time in the bistro now  :Ponder:

----------

flappinfanny (09-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Uh oh! Another wedding coming up in Corrie. It'll all end in tears I tell you. Given the track record of soap weddings, is the day St Ella and Karl get married the day his part in the fire comes to light?

One thing puzzling me though, how does Jason's missing gimlet provide the clue?

----------


## parkerman

Uh oh! Another wedding coming up in Corrie. It'll all end in tears I tell you. Given the track record of soap weddings, is the day St Ella and Karl get married the day his part in the fire comes to light?

One thing puzzling me though, how does Jason's missing gimlet provide the clue?

----------


## lizann

when did michelle and rita become such good friends with stella and gloria?

----------


## flappinfanny

as the residents never leave the street and are basically billy no mates, they have to become friends.   :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

> wow owen isn't so tough after all


no hes a bully.

----------


## sarah c

with Owen now saying no, Gloria's secret cash stash will have to come to light now?

----------


## Katy

There will be no share in a pub because when I have finished with you there will be no pub!! Owen certainly doesn't mince his words

----------


## tammyy2j

> when did michelle and rita become such good friends with stella and gloria?


I was surprised Dev wasn't invited as he and Stella and Karl are such good friends  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

is katy that close with david that he could take josef to the park never remember any scenes with them before 

has owen paid tina for using her oven already?

----------


## lizann

is katy that close with david that he could take josef to the park never remember any scenes with them before 

has owen paid tina for using her oven already?

----------


## Sammo1234

I Cant remember them being together at all either... 

Owen has paid 10K? So still owes 5000? 

When David finds out about Kylie and Nick there will offically be no happy couples that have lots of story lines  :Sad:  Corrie are breaking up all fan favs and im getting sick of it :/ If Corrie keeps being sad might have to stop watching!

----------


## Sammo1234

I Cant remember them being together at all either... 

Owen has paid 10K? So still owes 5000? 

When David finds out about Kylie and Nick there will offically be no happy couples that have lots of story lines  :Sad:  Corrie are breaking up all fan favs and im getting sick of it :/ If Corrie keeps being sad might have to stop watching!

----------


## Kim

> I Cant remember them being together at all either... 
> 
> Owen has paid 10K? So still owes 5000? 
> 
> When David finds out about Kylie and Nick there will offically be no happy couples that have lots of story lines  Corrie are breaking up all fan favs and im getting sick of it :/ If Corrie keeps being sad might have to stop watching!


Yeah I think Owen has paid 10k already. I think their arrangement was 5k when Tina agreed to have the baby for them, 5k when she was confirmed to be pregnant and 5k when she hands the baby over.

Katy is just annoying me. I don't think being close with David came into it, it was just so she could get to the dentist. If she'd have gone ahead with the surrogacy, I don't think this would have happened.

----------

parkerman (11-05-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> is katy that close with david that he could take josef to the park never remember any scenes with them before


Although they may not have had many (or even any) scenes together, Katy and David have been close neighbours for years, and are of a similar age, so it's safe to assume they know each other reasonably well - we know that the residents of Coronation Street only socialise with each other  :Stick Out Tongue:  .  I didn't feel it was out of order for her to put Joseph into his safekeeping.

----------


## Kim

Just watching the Corrie omnibus. If Kylie's 21 weeks pregnant then the baby can't be Nick's, as the dates are two weeks out. Then again, Ronnie's dates never added up in EastEnders for James to be Jack's and the writers overlooked that.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, but dates are only an approximation...aren't they? Isn't the date worked out from the date of the last known period rather than knowing an actual conception date? You should probably know better than me!!!

----------


## alan45

....

----------


## alan45

> Yes, but dates are only an approximation...aren't they? Isn't the date worked out from the date of the last known period rather than knowing an actual conception date? You should probably know better than me!!!


Then again if the child is David's which of us knows the actual gestation period for a Devil Child

----------

Glen1 (12-05-2013), LostVoodoo (15-05-2013), parkerman (12-05-2013)

----------


## Glen1

> Then again if the child is David's which of us knows the actual gestation period for a Devil Child


 Bound to be a full moon ,wolves howling, St Ella polishing her broomstick, the birth must be close !

----------


## parkerman

It could be 666 days....

----------

Glen1 (12-05-2013)

----------


## Katy

I thought the first episode on Friday was a bit strange compared to other episodes, the writing just didn't flow.

----------


## lizann

are the bank not looking for any mortgage repayments from stella, she did buy the pub and nick and karl are arguing one day and then friends in the bistro, the writers don't care about continuity 

thank god for the hayley, sylvia and roy scenes 

i wanted gail to use her mop on stella  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

are the bank not looking for any mortgage repayments from stella, she did buy the pub and nick and karl are arguing one day and then friends in the bistro, the writers don't care about continuity 

thank god for the hayley, sylvia and roy scenes 

i wanted gail to use her mop on stella  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

Didn't really enjoy tonight thought that it was all a little bit to predictable.

----------

parkerman (14-05-2013), tammyy2j (14-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

They don't really do subtle do they? The whole of the first half of the first episode was about how much Gary loved Izzy and Izzy apologising for thinking he fancied Tina. It was laid on with a trowel. And what happens then? Well, blow me down, Gary makes a pass at Tina. Who would ever have seen that coming??????

----------

Brucie (14-05-2013), Dazzle (15-05-2013), Glen1 (14-05-2013), Katy (14-05-2013), lizann (16-05-2013), tammyy2j (14-05-2013)

----------


## alan45

> Well, blow me down, Gary makes a pass at Tina. Who would ever have seen that coming??????


  A blind man on a galloping horse!!!

----------

Brucie (14-05-2013), Katy (14-05-2013), moonstorm (14-05-2013), tammyy2j (14-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I didnt understand why Gary had a picture of Tina on his mobile phone that he showed his "army mates" we never saw before 

Obvious Gloria has some money and will help Stella out 

Katy is sure mad for her nights out with Ryan now, poor baby Joseph

----------


## parkerman

> I didnt understand why Gary had a picture of Tina on his mobile phone that he showed his "army mates" we never saw before


It was a picture of Izzy and Tina together.

----------


## tammyy2j

> It was a picture of Izzy and Tina together.


Surely he would  have a picture of him and Izzy or Izzy on her own, why have the surrogate on his phone in a picture even if it is with his girlfriend

----------


## parkerman

> Surely he would  have a picture of him and Izzy or Izzy on her own, why have the surrogate on his phone in a picture even if it is with his girlfriend


As it's on his phone I guess he took the picture. Can't say I see anything too strange about it.

----------


## tammyy2j

> As it's on his phone I guess he took the picture. Can't say I see anything too strange about it.


Must be just me who finds him having a picture of Tina (the surrogate) on his mobile weird so  :Embarrassment:

----------


## parkerman

Last night Brian asked Eileen and Paul out to dinner and asked where they should go. Paul suggested the Bistro. I didn't think they had a choice. Isn't the Bistro the only restaurant in the whole of Manchester?

----------

Siobhan (16-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

so karl thinks Ggoria could buy spain for 80k no wonder he was a bad gambler and lost money also does he not work at the cabbies anymore?

----------


## Katy

no he got sacked by Steve because of locking Stella in the cab i think.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> so karl thinks Ggoria could buy spain for 80k no wonder he was a bad gambler and lost money also does he not work at the cabbies anymore?


I think it was a rare Corrie attempt at satire ;) 

I did love Sylvia's random "I once bumped into Ken Dodd in a graveyard" comment!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> so karl thinks Ggoria could buy spain for 80k no wonder he was a bad gambler and lost money also does he not work at the cabbies anymore?


I think it was a rare Corrie attempt at satire ;) 

I did love Sylvia's random "I once bumped into Ken Dodd in a graveyard" comment!

----------


## Brucie

It'd be nice to see the odd raised eyebrow when Karl says something like "I'm doin' me best"! I think by that he means he's saving on the cost of washing powder by sitting around in that horrific brown vest everyday!

----------

Glen1 (18-05-2013), Kim (18-05-2013), parkerman (20-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Gloria dont want to part with her money but she expects Leanne too 

I am surprised Eva and Gloria have not gone and asked Dev for the money yet 

Karl is an useless lump he isnt making an effort to find work

----------

Glen1 (18-05-2013), Kim (18-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

poor roy, way too much of stella and her bloody family tonight

----------

Glen1 (18-05-2013), tammyy2j (18-05-2013)

----------


## Kim

It's a shame Roy did not receive his father's letter earlier. Not only would he have had the chance to meet him, but I think that there could have been some interesting scenes between him and Sylvia. Wonder if Roy will meet his half siblings at some point  :Ponder: 

It would be good to see Karl bossed around by Gail and to try and put up with it for Stella's sake, but that'll never happen.

----------

Glen1 (18-05-2013), lizann (20-05-2013), tammyy2j (18-05-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

Roy, Hayley and Sylvia's scenes last night were fantastic and so well acted.  I was very affected by Roy's devastation on learning that his father was dead  :Sad:   David Neilsen should get all the awards going.

----------

Brucie (20-05-2013), Glen1 (18-05-2013), lizann (19-05-2013), parkerman (20-05-2013), tammyy2j (18-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Roy, Hayley and Sylvia's scenes last night were fantastic and so well acted.  I was very affected by Roy's devastation on learning that his father was dead   David Neilsen should get all the awards going.


I liked them as well

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

> Roy, Hayley and Sylvia's scenes last night were fantastic and so well acted.  I was very affected by Roy's devastation on learning that his father was dead   David Neilsen should get all the awards going.


roy's storyline is the one interesting currently on corrie it needs more scenes of him with his mother and hayley 

so sick of the windass/armstrong clan all of them now and carla/rob/tracey/peter crap storylines

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2013), Glen1 (21-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Roy, Hayley and Sylvia's scenes last night were fantastic and so well acted.  I was very affected by Roy's devastation on learning that his father was dead   David Neilsen should get all the awards going.


roy's storyline is the one interesting currently on corrie it needs more scenes of him with his mother and hayley 

so sick of the windass/armstrong clan all of them now and carla/rob/tracey/peter crap storylines

----------

tammyy2j (20-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm really finding Katy very irritating at the moment and dear lord how old does Steve look now he reminds me of Uncle Fester from The Adams Family

----------


## Katy

Why has he shaved his hair off! I was really surprised! took me a while to recognise it was Steve. 

So Sick of Katy and Gary! The pair need to take their families and go on a really long holiday! I need a break from the whining.

----------

parkerman (21-05-2013), tammyy2j (23-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

It took me some time too, Katy. Your namesake, the Corrie Katy, seems to have had a complete personality transplant since she was with Ches. I take it they are training her up to be the new Street sex symbol when Tina leaves....

----------


## Perdita

> Why has he shaved his hair off! I was really surprised! took me a while to recognise it was Steve.


He does this every summer time ... hate it, the baldy look does not suit him at all

----------


## Perdita

> Why has he shaved his hair off! I was really surprised! took me a while to recognise it was Steve.


He does this every summer time ... hate it, the baldy look does not suit him at all

----------

Katy (21-05-2013)

----------


## Brucie

I know that it's something the actor chooses to do, rather than the character, but it's a golden opportunity for comedy missed. In real life, who would get a hatchet-job haircut like that and not get the p*ss taken out of them by their mates?

----------


## Dazzle

I'm still really enjoying the Roy, Hayley and Sylvia storyline - it's by far the best at the moment, in my opinion - but am getting slightly irritated with Hayley.  She's been married to Roy for a long time now and should have a good understanding of him, so the fact that she keeps pushing and pushing him is getting hard to take.  Surely she should know when he needs to be left alone?  Sylvia has a better understanding of Roy, which I find surprising.

----------


## Perdita

Probably making way for her to leave ... departing characters tend to act differently all of a sudden

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

what is up with beth's son, is he getting an actual storyline?

----------


## parkerman

Rob and Tracy seem well suited to me. I think they must have gone to the same acting school....

----------


## alan45

> Rob and Tracy seem well suited to me. I think they must have gone to the same acting school....


The Plank School of Acting

----------

flappinfanny (25-05-2013)

----------


## Katy

Theres a few graduates from that school I think!

Katy and Izzy and Gary, Ive got something to tell you, no I havent, Yawn Yawn Yawn!!

----------


## alan45

> Theres a few graduates from that school I think!
> 
> Katy and Izzy and Gary, Ive got something to tell you, no I havent, Yawn Yawn Yawn!!


You forgot Michelle 'I wanna be the new Elsie Tanner' Lomas. She graduated with honours

----------

flappinfanny (25-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Theres a few graduates from that school I think!
> 
> Katy and Izzy and Gary, Ive got something to tell you, no I havent, Yawn Yawn Yawn!!


Carla, Eva, Stella, Karl, Faye, Tim and Dev and more I'm sure  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

loved tina standing up for herself to katy asking how chesney was and who had their baby when they were on their dates

----------


## flappinfanny

there was more ham than on the deli at sainsburys in fridays double bill.  very watchable though.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

She needed telling Katy!! Don't know who she thinks she is at the moment taking the moral high ground!! 

She gets value with her permanent babysitter I'll give her that poor Joseph will be calling Anna mum if he could talk

----------


## flappinfanny

> Theres a few graduates from that school I think!


More than half the cast.  

imo eastenders has a great cast of actors and terrible script writers, corrie has some stinkers when it comes to actors, but a very good script and production team which saves them.

at the end of the day corrie escapes a lot of stick because its the media's darling!

----------


## Kim

Gary, Izzy, Katy and Owen are annoying me. Can't help but hope that the baby turns out to be Tina and Tommy's. I wouldn't want a child to be dragged into that.

----------

flappinfanny (27-05-2013), tammyy2j (27-05-2013)

----------


## Katy

So Izzy found about Gary and Tina, I didnt think that would happen! Oh....wait.....no I did, i think i saw an advert about it...about once a day for the last week! 

Although now it is out in the open, i cant help but think that they owen/windasses are going to get even more annoying!

And Anna should seriously just adopt Joseph! She seems to be his main adult carer!

----------

Kim (27-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> And Anna should seriously just adopt Joseph! She seems to be his main adult carer!


Then she can hand him back to his father like she did with Faye. Result all round!

----------

Katy (27-05-2013), tammyy2j (27-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Was Emily looking after Hope and Ruby last night? If she was that was a bit unfair of Fiz and Tyrone to land her with the job. After all, Emily has been a regular at The Rover's for 50 years, so maybe it would have been nice for her to be at the re-opening rather than them.

----------


## Katy

my sister said that! poor Emily hasnt been able to have a glass of sherry in the Rovers for years thanks to her babysitting duties!

----------


## Kim

> my sister said that! poor Emily hasnt been able to have a glass of sherry in the Rovers for years thanks to her babysitting duties!


I was watching with my mum and we were like so they've been slating Katy for leaving Joseph and then all three of them go and do the same. I feel sorry for Emily, watching one child is one thing but she's suddenly got three of them. 

And I was surprised by the way the Rovers Refurb has turned out. It looked exactly the same in the pictures, but last night it did look slightly different to the old one.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why was Tina angry and snappy with Izzy? After all Tina did agree to be her surrogate of course she is going to checking if she is ok she is carrying her baby 

I hope someone slaps Katy soon, you could see when she told Ryan to come on out of the pub he wasnt happy hope he dumps her fast

----------


## tammyy2j

Paul and Dev didnt mind going to the pub despite Sunita and Toni's deaths

----------


## Kim

> Why was Tina angry and snappy with Izzy? After all Tina did agree to be her surrogate of course she is going to checking if she is ok she is carrying her baby 
> 
> I hope someone slaps Katy soon, you could see when she told Ryan to come on out of the pub he wasnt happy hope he dumps her fast


I think they've just been a bit too overbearing for Tina to deal with of late. I don't know why they made such a song and dance of Tina quitting the job with Owen. At 7 months pregnant they should have been happy that she wasn't going to attempt working two jobs, and I would've thought it obvious that the Rovers was her preferred job.

----------


## Perdita

Don't understand why Tina and Gary had to keep on going discussing his attempt to kiss her .. they sorted it out after it happened in the flat and that should have been the end of it ...

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2013), tammyy2j (28-05-2013)

----------


## deedeemac

I guess if you need a babysit on short notice and probably for free, Coronation Street is the place to be. Too bad its not so simple in real life. Someone needs to point out to Katy and Ches that they were wrong, that they weren't ready for a baby at 16. On Corrie they make being a young parent seem far too easy, want to go out, just pawn your kid off on the nearest neighbor.
Katy barely knows Ryan and like the fool she seems to be, will be playing happy families with him far too soon. Give the baby to Anna. If Izzy and Gary break up, will they return the baby to Tina? Its like musical chairs, except with babies and children, not chairs.

----------


## deedeemac

I guess if you need a babysit on short notice and probably for free, Coronation Street is the place to be. Too bad its not so simple in real life. Someone needs to point out to Katy and Ches that they were wrong, that they weren't ready for a baby at 16. On Corrie they make being a young parent seem far too easy, want to go out, just pawn your kid off on the nearest neighbor.
Katy barely knows Ryan and like the fool she seems to be, will be playing happy families with him far too soon. Give the baby to Anna. If Izzy and Gary break up, will they return the baby to Tina? Its like musical chairs, except with babies and children, not chairs.

----------

Kim (28-05-2013), lizann (28-05-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

loved merry sally in mondays corrie, so funny, played to perfection by sally dynevor.   :Smile: 

tommy and tina are made for each other, a great couple.  a shame michelle is leaving next year.   :Sad:

----------

lizann (28-05-2013), tammyy2j (28-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think they've just been a bit too overbearing for Tina to deal with of late. I don't know why they made such a song and dance of Tina quitting the job with Owen. At 7 months pregnant they should have been happy that she wasn't going to attempt working two jobs, and I would've thought it obvious that the Rovers was her preferred job.


Doing admin and accounts work for Owen has to less stressful than being on her feet for a few hours behind the pub but then Owen would be her boss and that cant be much fun  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

How can Izzy stop Gary seeing his child?

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2013), lizann (28-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

She can't nor should she.

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2013), lizann (28-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

> How can Izzy stop Gary seeing his child?


she cant 

someone needs to roll izzy off a bridge with katy on her lap fast

----------

flappinfanny (29-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

> How can Izzy stop Gary seeing his child?


she cant 

someone needs to roll izzy off a bridge with katy on her lap fast

----------


## Kim

> Doing admin and accounts work for Owen has to less stressful than being on her feet for a few hours behind the pub but then Owen would be her boss and that cant be much fun


Definitely. I think the Armstrongs / Windasses have gone too far with checking on Tina of late and if I was Tina, I would have quit to get some space, whether Gary had tried it on with her or not.

----------


## Kim

> How can Izzy stop Gary seeing his child?


Guessing that this could end up in a custody battle.

  Spoiler:     ... if Tina ever does decide to hand the baby over.

----------


## Snagglepus

What is up with Steve MacDonald, he is acting like a right plank, pulling funny faces, acting camp.
Or is it leading up to a new storyline with him in a relationship with Sean Tully?

----------

tammyy2j (29-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

> What is up with Steve MacDonald, he is acting like a right plank, pulling funny faces, acting camp.
> Or is it leading up to a new storyline with him in a relationship with Sean Tully?


or sally  :Stick Out Tongue:  who should be kept drunk she is funny as one

----------


## lizann

> What is up with Steve MacDonald, he is acting like a right plank, pulling funny faces, acting camp.
> Or is it leading up to a new storyline with him in a relationship with Sean Tully?


or sally  :Stick Out Tongue:  who should be kept drunk she is funny as one

----------


## tammyy2j

> What is up with Steve MacDonald, he is acting like a right plank, pulling funny faces, acting camp.
> Or is it leading up to a new storyline with him in a relationship with Sean Tully?


Think the Corrie team think he is a very "funny" character doing this crap 

Why didnt Anna go and see her grandbaby with Owen?

----------


## Kim

Go Tina  :Cheer:  :Bow: 

Was glad I was sitting down when we got a glimmer of responsible parenting from Katy. Reverted to type by the end though!

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2013), lizann (02-06-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

im flying the flag for mr stevie macadee.   i find him funny.   :Smile:  

alison king is superb.  one of corries finest.  its nice to see a different side to carla and learn a little about her and robs life before the street.

----------


## flappinfanny

a very good week for corrie.  the surrogacy storyline was well acted, but for me was overshadowed by the carla/rob storyline. i know i sound like a stuck record but for me alison kings performance was outstanding.  she showed every emotion from being hurt, to protecting her little brother and then being angry.  there are good soap actors and then there's alison king. 

 i can only think of a couple of other actors who fall into the same catergory, lindsay coulson from eastenders and emma atkins from emmerdale.

----------


## Katy

I agree I really enjoy all of Carla's performances I think that she is great. 

I have always thought that and loved her when she was Lynda Block in Dream Team.

----------


## lizann

> a very good week for corrie.  the surrogacy storyline was well acted, but for me was overshadowed by the carla/rob storyline. i know i sound like a stuck record but for me alison kings performance was outstanding.  she showed every emotion from being hurt, to protecting her little brother and then being angry.  there are good soap actors and then there's alison king. 
> 
>  i can only think of a couple of other actors who fall into the same catergory, lindsay coulson from eastenders and emma atkins from emmerdale.


alison has too much botox on her forehead and lip filler, hard to see any emotion from her but i see more chemistry between rob and carla than carla and peter 

i love for rob to stitch (pardon the pun  :Stick Out Tongue: ) tracey up and have her back in prison

----------


## lizann

> a very good week for corrie.  the surrogacy storyline was well acted, but for me was overshadowed by the carla/rob storyline. i know i sound like a stuck record but for me alison kings performance was outstanding.  she showed every emotion from being hurt, to protecting her little brother and then being angry.  there are good soap actors and then there's alison king. 
> 
>  i can only think of a couple of other actors who fall into the same catergory, lindsay coulson from eastenders and emma atkins from emmerdale.


alison has too much botox on her forehead and lip filler, hard to see any emotion from her but i see more chemistry between rob and carla than carla and peter 

i love for rob to stitch (pardon the pun  :Stick Out Tongue: ) tracey up and have her back in prison

----------

alan45 (02-06-2013), parkerman (02-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> i love for rob to stitch (pardon the pun ) tracey up and have her back in prison


Wouldn't we all!  :Big Grin:

----------


## deedeemac

I think the baby Jake story line will be too predictable.Tracy acting mad has a hatter this week. I doubt Tracy will get her comeuppence, although it would be nice. Tracy does not seem to realize that she is a middle aged woman with no skills, who can't keep a man and will probably spend her life alone. Once her kid grows up and moves on and her parents pass what is there for her? I think her coming to realization with that would make a good story. 
Like Alison this week. Rob and Peter ok. 

Windass/Armstrong/Prices-boring

----------


## deedeemac

I think the baby Jake story line will be too predictable.Tracy acting mad has a hatter this week. I doubt Tracy will get her comeuppence, although it would be nice. Tracy does not seem to realize that she is a middle aged woman with no skills, who can't keep a man and will probably spend her life alone. Once her kid grows up and moves on and her parents pass what is there for her? I think her coming to realization with that would make a good story. 
Like Alison this week. Rob and Peter ok. 

Windass/Armstrong/Prices-boring

----------


## Snagglepus

And where is Ken?
He can't be upstairs washing his hands all this time.
What excuses will they come up with.
Maybe he can go and see Gails dad, fine father he turned out to be, hasn't been in touch for a long time. Did he give Gail any support when she was in prison.

----------


## alan45

> Wouldn't we all!


I wouldnt












ok I lied

----------


## alan45

> alison has too much botox on her forehead and lip filler, hard to see any emotion from her but i see more chemistry between rob and carla than carla and peter 
> 
> i love for rob to stitch (pardon the pun ) tracey up and have her back in prison


Allison King reminds me of a Thunderbirds Puppet



The Hawk

----------


## tammyy2j

> And where is Ken?
> He can't be upstairs washing his hands all this time.
> What excuses will they come up with.
> Maybe he can go and see Gails dad, fine father he turned out to be, hasn't been in touch for a long time. Did he give Gail any support when she was in prison.


Maybe gone to see one of his sons 

I find it strange seeing Dev and Karl on friendly terms 

So Tina don't like the name Jake for Izzy and Gary's baby

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## parkerman

When Rob first came in to sign the agreement, Michelle told him he had to sign it in four places and she had marked them with green post-it notes. When he came back the second time to sign, although the green post-it notes were still clearly visible, he only signed once. So what happened to the other three signatures that were necessary and does that mean that in fact he hasn't signed over his share of Underworld yet?

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2013)

----------


## Kim

Loving Tina at the moment with the way she explained to Tommy that Izzy was annoying her - join the club!

----------


## lizann

> Loving Tina at the moment with the way she explained to Tommy that Izzy was annoying her - join the club!


i'm finding both of them annoying that is tina and izzy, not a fan of the baby storyline myself

----------


## lizann

> Loving Tina at the moment with the way she explained to Tommy that Izzy was annoying her - join the club!


i'm finding both of them annoying that is tina and izzy, not a fan of the baby storyline myself

----------


## lizann

good to see lloyd not buying any of Karl's supportive friend act for dev

----------

tammyy2j (05-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone else think Craig might have saw something the night of the fire, he seemed tense and afraid in the Kabin around Karl

----------

flappinfanny (08-06-2013)

----------


## swmc66

Yes i do. Great they have a story for graig at last

----------

tammyy2j (05-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Anyone else think Craig might have saw something the night of the fire, he seemed tense and afraid in the Kabin around Karl


I had forgotten about it but I seem to recall that Craig did see Karl on the night of the fire out in the street...

----------


## parkerman

************************

----------


## sarah c

yes I picked up on Craig looking confused when Karl was spouting off about the fire and Sunita

I think we will see Craig tell someone, Beth probably that he saw the opposite of what has to now been reported!!

about time Karl got his comeuppance!!

----------


## flappinfanny

loved deirdre and eileen.  so funny.  anne kirkbride has a real gift for comedy and turning her into a younger version of her mother seems to be working.  the line that make me smile the most was when eileen was a sleep and thought it was paul coming in.  when she knew it was deirdre and said 'belts'.  brilliant.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

I am so behind with Corrie at the moment. Had no time for TV recently. 

I had a suspicion there is something more to Craig.

----------


## Katy

I am so behind with Corrie at the moment. Had no time for TV recently. 

I had a suspicion there is something more to Craig.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> i'm finding both of them annoying that is tina and izzy, not a fan of the baby storyline myself


I don't like it either.  Be glad when it's over!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Steve's hair changed rather quickly on Friday didn't it?!  Rather amateur production I thought.  :Nono:

----------


## Kim

Maybe that taxi driver that Deirdre was complaining about has Ken locked in his boot  :Lol:

----------

lizann (10-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

how can tina pay owen back she is broke

----------


## tammyy2j

Why isn't Gary and Izzy at the hospital with the baby as much as Tina is, they should be living there until the little fella is all ok to come home

----------


## sarah c

> how can tina pay owen back she is broke


Rita lends her the money

----------


## sarah c

And Tina has told the hospital not to let Izzy and Gary in to see the baby,

And in reality you can't get within 100 metres of a baby unit without keycodes and swipe cards to unlock doors, 

So if they did go to the hospital they would be sat in the main entrance or the canteen!!

----------


## Brucie

Sloppy scriptwriting last night. The Rovers, having been completely destroyed in a fire, has been open for five minutes but in that short time have had a crate of pineapple juice go out of date! If they can't come up with better dialogue for an actress of Sue Johnstone's calibre they should get Karl to put her out of her misery. Being finished off by her "knight in shining armour" would be priceless.

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2013), parkerman (13-06-2013), tammyy2j (13-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Rita lends her the money


I am surprised Rita is backing Tina fully in this

----------


## tammyy2j

As much I would like to see Karl kill off Gloria and Eva, I also wanna see the look on their faces once the truth is revealed maybe after than they can leave or die of shock  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Brucie (13-06-2013), lizann (14-06-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I'm sorry, but I was on holiday when the baby was born - have Gary and Izzy split up?

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm sorry, but I was on holiday when the baby was born - have Gary and Izzy split up?


Yes, because he tried to kiss Tina

----------


## lizann

really wanted karl to confess to gloria tonight 

so no one on the street finds karl closeness and worry about (inspector columbo, what is with the macs) dev strange 

pardon the pun but deirdre has some neck to talk about tina and joe given what tracey has done 

how come tyrone hasn't offered tommy and tina to move back in

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Yes, because he tried to kiss Tina


Yeah, Friday night's episode kinda filled that one in for me!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Yes, because he tried to kiss Tina


Yeah, Friday night's episode kinda filled that one in for me!

----------


## tammyy2j

Craig seeing Karl getting sick seemed to rattle him he does know something for sure

----------


## flappinfanny

fridays corrie was really a game of two halves.  first we had the tina/tommy/garry/izzy saga and then second we had dev and karl.  the tina/tommy storyline was very well acted.  chris and michelle make a believable couple and are both an asset to the show.  its a shame michelle will be leaving next year.  as for dev and karl, the least said the better!  :Sad: 

some funny moments from fri.  gloria saying she could see dreary with a perm  :Big Grin: , really like what the writers are doing with deirdre.  the line of the night has to go to sylvia and the wonderful stephanie cole and her reference to alma cogan.  brilliant.   :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

I love Dev. I think Jimmi Harkishin is brilliant.

----------


## lizann

dev has got rid of the macs 

tina cant pay owen back but can afford to get her hair done, she has some cheek keeping the baby and the money surprised izzy or anna haven't knocked her out yet

----------


## lizann

dev has got rid of the macs 

tina cant pay owen back but can afford to get her hair done, she has some cheek keeping the baby and the money surprised izzy or anna haven't knocked her out yet

----------

Brucie (18-06-2013), flappinfanny (18-06-2013), tammyy2j (18-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

So Chesney is sitting in the Rover's listening to Katie and Owen. Katie walks home and seconds later Chesney arrives with Joseph.......Hmmmmm......

----------

lizann (18-06-2013)

----------


## Brucie

> tina cant pay owen back but can afford to get her hair done,


Yeah, but like anyone else that has their hair done at Audrey's in Corrie she looked as if it hadn't been cut OR washed OR styled, so perhaps she was just giving David a tenner back that she'd borrowed from him!

----------


## tammyy2j

I have no sympathy for Katy and Tina, do the writers and producers think the viewers are to feel sorry for them? These are two characters who seem to have had a complete personality transplant now for the worse 

Good to have evil David Platt back and his cunning eyes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> So Chesney is sitting in the Rover's listening to Katie and Owen. Katie walks home and seconds later Chesney arrives with Joseph.......Hmmmmm......


and then drops joseph over to ryan's place all polite and friendly

----------


## lizann

> So Chesney is sitting in the Rover's listening to Katie and Owen. Katie walks home and seconds later Chesney arrives with Joseph.......Hmmmmm......


and then drops joseph over to ryan's place all polite and friendly

----------


## Dazzle

> Good to have evil David Platt back and his cunning eyes


I loved that final shot of him looking like the Demon David we used to know  :Clap:

----------

tammyy2j (18-06-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I loved that final shot of him looking like the Demon David we used to know


it was hilarious  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2013), tammyy2j (18-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I loved that final shot of him looking like the Demon David we used to know


Jack plays him so perfectly well

I hated Stella once again getting involved something that is none of her business, this time in the surrogacy storyline asking Owen to back off Tina asking for his money back  :Angry:

----------

alan45 (22-06-2013), Dazzle (18-06-2013), lizann (19-06-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> I hated Stella once again getting involved something that is none of her business, this time in the surrogacy storyline asking Owen to back off Tina asking for his money back


I loved the way Stella spoke to Owen and his family, especially when he said they wouldn't come to the Rovers if Tina was working there, to which she replied "goodbye".  That made me laugh  :Rotfl:   I can't stand the Windasses and Armstrongs  :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I loved the way Stella spoke to Owen and his family, especially when he said they wouldn't come to the Rovers if Tina was working there, to which she replied "goodbye".  That made me laugh   I can't stand the Windasses and Armstrongs


I hate that she is involved in every storyline somehow, the sooner the pub is taken off the Price the family the better imo

----------

alan45 (22-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

loved evil david's lines to nick about paying him back 

david is great with max who in the end will suffer most when his mother and david break up  

katy is so deluded cant wait for ryan to dump her

----------

tammyy2j (24-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

so nick's flat block don't have any alarm system, security cameras or guards

anna could have continued her slaps with katy to think she don't want sinead around joseph but no problem him living with ryan the ex druggie

----------

parkerman (22-06-2013), tammyy2j (23-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> so nick's flat block don't have any alarm system, security cameras or guards


And no police check for fingerprints.

----------

tammyy2j (23-06-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

david the jack nicholson of weatherfield   :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

Its amazing that isnt! A modern flat development like Victoria Court with no CCTV and an open door at the bottom! I know its a soap but a bi of reality please!!!

----------

flappinfanny (23-06-2013), parkerman (23-06-2013), tammyy2j (23-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am hating Katy more and more

Loving evil David Platt being back

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2013), lizann (26-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

bookies don't have security camera anymore either, must have got rid after lewis tried to rob the place

----------


## Katy

Owens builders yard does though!!! My faith in the security of weatherfield has been restored!!! 

Glad the baby storyline appears to be over.

----------

lizann (26-06-2013)

----------


## Katy

Also, I dont like mad Roy. Poor Craig

----------


## tammyy2j

Tina did the right thing but she will blame Tommy I think 

When did Leanne and Peter become so friendly again?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

hoping craig cracks soon and tells beth and kirk the truth or even confides in roy and hayley 

that faye is right little madam don't why anna puts up with her crap let tim do the lot

----------


## flappinfanny

> hoping craig cracks soon and tells beth and kirk the truth or even confides in roy and hayley


what by Semaphore?

----------


## flappinfanny

i really dislike anna now.  her and owen are so suited.   :Sad:

----------


## parkerman

Can someone explain to me how a tuppenny 'apenny small time Manchester back street builder like Jason managed to land a building contract in Newcastle?

----------

tammyy2j (27-06-2013)

----------


## Snagglepus

If Roy thinks someone is coming into the cafe during the night and tinkering with the furniture/cutlery, why hasn't he had the locks changed?

----------

tammyy2j (27-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> If Roy thinks someone is coming into the cafe during the night and tinkering with the furniture/cutlery, why hasn't he had the locks changed?


Or cameras installed?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## parkerman

You've just completely put me off my tea, tammy.... :Sick:

----------


## Dazzle

> You've just completely put me off my tea, tammy....


Lol  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

> He has billboards all over of this image


Where can you get his phone number???  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

so deirdre walks the dog and still mention of ken, wished roy had flashed her sleepwalking  :Stick Out Tongue: 

roy still manages to take his handbag on his sleepwalking trips

----------

flappinfanny (29-06-2013), tammyy2j (30-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

loved sylvia's lines to tracey

----------

flappinfanny (29-06-2013), tammyy2j (30-06-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

also sylvia's line to roy, 'if it's and but's were whisky and nuts, we would all have a merry christmas.'   :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

would you take your dog for a walk on the rec in the dark late at night? mind you saying that our deirdre is a match for any man.

----------


## Dazzle

> would you take your dog for a walk on the rec in the dark late at night?


No - that was just plain silly.  The story would have worked just as well if they were walking down a well-lit street.

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps Deirdre was looking for Ken?

----------

alan45 (30-06-2013), Dazzle (30-06-2013), flappinfanny (01-07-2013), lizann (01-07-2013), tammyy2j (01-07-2013)

----------


## alan45

> Perhaps Deirdre was looking for Ken?


or Kevin or the Doc or a quickie in the bushes

----------


## parkerman

> or a quickie in the bushes


So that's where Lewis is hiding.

----------


## parkerman

> or a quickie in the bushes


So that's where Lewis is hiding.

----------


## tammyy2j

> would you take your dog for a walk on the rec in the dark late at night? mind you saying that our deirdre is a match for any man.


Was that the first time on screen of seeing the red wreck?

Yes who takes their dog for a walk that late 

The Windasses and Armstrongs were very friendly again with Tina, I know she gave them back their baby but there were being too friendly with her after all she done

I agree Sylvia was great with her lines

----------


## flappinfanny

didnt emily get stuck up a tree when she was protesting with spider?  not sure if that was the red rec?

----------


## flappinfanny

> perhaps deirdre was looking for ken?


 :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Perhaps Deirdre was looking for Ken?


Any mention of where Ken is?

----------


## Snagglepus

Emily's House 
Going back a bit, Emily took out an equity release on her house with Richard Hillman. She gave the money to Spider who set up a business. What was the outcome of this, who owns the house? Did Richard Hillman have the deeds. Would these then belong to Gail? Or did Emily pay the money back? Who to?
At the same time, the Duckworths lost their money in his scam investment business. I would imagine it was their money he paid to Emily.
Did Emily end up quids in with the money and the house back, and the Duckworths losers.
Was any of this ever resolved, or did the story just fizzle out.

----------

parkerman (01-07-2013)

----------


## parkerman

The ideal situation for a lawyer to walk into and clean up!

----------


## lizann

was faye cleaning chimneys and that why she had a dirty vest

----------


## Brucie

Has David Platt taken a sabbatical to pursue his vendetta against Nick? Since it started, he's appeared everywhere - at all times of day - except at the salon. And who's supposed to be looking after Max when he's  at the Bistro, with Gail *and* Kylie? Another case of Soapland's "conveniently disappearing parental responsibilities" phenomena!

----------

lizann (05-07-2013), parkerman (04-07-2013), Ruffed_lemur (04-07-2013), tammyy2j (04-07-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Has David Platt taken a sabbatical to pursue his vendetta against Nick? Since it started, he's appeared everywhere - at all times of day - except at the salon. And who's supposed to be looking after Max when he's  at the Bistro, with Gail *and* Kylie? Another case of Soapland's "conveniently disappearing parental responsibilities" phenomena!


Yep, children and pets often disappear when not required on-screen.

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt sorry for Gail when David was throwing the peanuts at her, she cleans, cooks and babysits Max and yes she knows about Kylie and Nick sleeping together but Kylie is the one who cheated on him, I thought David was going to force the peanuts into her mouth or hit her 

I think Hayley might have got some bad news from the doctor  :Sad: 

Owen was quite reasonable and rational with Faye and as usual Faye can do no wrong in Anna's eyes so to her Tim is the blame, I guess he is partially at fault staying longer away with his new lady friend and not ringing Anna to check on Faye

----------

flappinfanny (06-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i would love nick to give david a good smack, he is the runt of the litter.  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Tim should have taken Faye to Anna, explained he had to go away and made sure she was there. He should then have phoned Anna every day (at least) to make sure she was ok. It is entirely his fault in my opinion. He's the adult. He shouldn't have put it all on to Faye.

----------

Brucie (12-07-2013), flappinfanny (06-07-2013), lizann (06-07-2013), Perdita (06-07-2013), tammyy2j (08-07-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> Tim should have taken Faye to Anna, explained he had to go away and made sure she was there. He should then have phoned Anna every day (at least) to make sure she was ok. It is entirely his fault in my opinion. He's the adult. He shouldn't have put it all on to Faye.


I know you're right, Parkerman, and I would agree with you if this were a real-life case, but I find Anna, Owen and Faye so dislikeable that I'm afraid my sympathies were with Tim last night.  He's not a good father, but he's not evil either.

The way Anna was ranting at him was so hypocritical.  If she were any kind of mother she would have kept in close contact with Faye when she went to live with Tim - Anna should have been inviting Faye for tea regularly and speaking to her on the phone every day - her dirty clothes and extreme hunger would have been immediately obvious then.

Anna's won now because Faye knows Tim is a terrible father - so what's with trying to run Tim out of town to prevent him hurting Faye again??  Faye still loves her dad so would be incredibly hurt if he left.

----------

Brucie (12-07-2013), tammyy2j (08-07-2013)

----------


## parkerman

I agree with the last part. It is completely wrong to hound Tim out of Faye's life. He is her father and naturally she loves him and wants to see him as much as possible. It is just wrong to threaten him to get him to leave.

----------

Dazzle (06-07-2013), tammyy2j (08-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

sally should have brought gail back some peanuts and tim with the wine  :Stick Out Tongue: 

anna wants owen to bully tim out of faye's life some mother she is

----------


## lizann

sally should have brought gail back some peanuts and tim with the wine  :Stick Out Tongue: 

anna wants owen to bully tim out of faye's life some mother she is

----------

parkerman (07-07-2013)

----------


## sean slater

Was just catching up on Corrie from last night, great episodes again. Can see a little spark developing there with Tim and Sally. It would be nice for him to develop a relationship on screen. And I hope he doesnt go, cos I think he's a nice enough person. Just finds being a dad tough. Nice that Sally can see that. Having said that it's best that Faye is back with Anna and Owen. They are good for her. I know Owen likes to throws his weight around but you can see he cares about Faye a lot. 

Feel sorry for Sinead such a nice girl and would be great for Chesney. I dont think Chesney and Katy belong together. They both clearly want different things out of life. Chesney is way too set in his ways for Katy. Sinead strikes me as more of a 'girl next door' type lol. 

I think i'm going to find it hard seeing David's destruction of Nick and Gail in the next few months. Seems like it may run till xmas. I'm wondering if Leanne will understand David's antics when she finds out about Nick and Kylie. It's tough though, Leanne has made a lot of mistakes in her past. Would they work it out? I don't know how to feel about Gail. I know she's got her family's best interests at heart. I think her keeping this a secret, is her trying to keep her family together. She should really try to take a bit of a back seat though. She does get a little bit too involved sometimes. But what would you do if you faced with that decision? Its a tough situation. 

Plus I love Hayley  :Smile:

----------

Brucie (12-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i really hope when they eventually find out what damien platt has been upto, he gets his just desserts.  i would think the baby is nicks and it would be good if david was left with nothing, they all turn their backs on him and his world comes tumbling down!   :Big Grin: 

in the real world when nick finds out what david has been plotting he would knock seven shades of **** out of the mini platt, but this is corrie so who knows?

----------

Brucie (12-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

...................deleted........................  .................

----------


## parkerman

I'd hate to get on the wrong side of you, ff!  :Big Grin:  :Lol:

----------

flappinfanny (07-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tim should have taken Faye to Anna, explained he had to go away and made sure she was there. He should then have phoned Anna every day (at least) to make sure she was ok. It is entirely his fault in my opinion. He's the adult. He shouldn't have put it all on to Faye.


You are right but I just hate how Faye can never do wrong in Anna's eyes

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2013), lizann (08-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

who minds si with mummy and nick working and peter and carla in the pub?

----------


## tammyy2j

> who minds si with mummy and nick working and peter and carla in the pub?


Must be Emily despite her recent fall she is supernanny  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I liked the scenes of Gail and Mary together nice to see two characters who rarely interact in scenes together and they were quite funny especially Mary as was Beth too

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## parkerman

> who minds si with mummy and nick working and peter and carla in the pub?


 He's with Max in the Soap Nursery for children with parents at the pub.

----------

lizann (10-07-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> who minds si with mummy and nick working and peter and carla in the pub?


 He's with Max in the Soap Nursery for children with parents at the pub.

----------


## LostVoodoo

I've always assumed Simon was with Ken (?!) and Dierdre when he's not with Peter or Leanne, it's not like they live far away! 

One more thing on the Faye thing, they asked her when was the last time she had a shower - surely she can shower herself by age 11! Did Tim wash her every morning?!

----------


## LostVoodoo

I've always assumed Simon was with Ken (?!) and Dierdre when he's not with Peter or Leanne, it's not like they live far away! 

One more thing on the Faye thing, they asked her when was the last time she had a shower - surely she can shower herself by age 11! Did Tim wash her every morning?!

----------


## Dazzle

> One more thing on the Faye thing, they asked her when was the last time she had a shower - surely she can shower herself by age 11! Did Tim wash her every morning?!


It's probably the case that she didn't bother to shower if no one told her to do so.  It's seems realistic to me that she doesn't yet take responsibility for washing herself at age 11.

----------

Perdita (12-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Can someone explain please what comment Paul made that was so racist?

----------


## Glen1

> Can someone explain please what comment Paul made that was so racist?


He said "play the whiteman", which I think he meant, play fair. But as I understand it is a racist comment implying some sort of white superiority over other races. I haven't heard the comment said for many years . I do think Paul should have apologised albeit I didn't think he meant any offence.Which, I suppose  would mean no storyline which I guess is going to last 12 months.

----------

lizann (13-07-2013), tammyy2j (14-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Don't think so   Spoiler:     Paul will not be in Corrie in 12 months time

----------


## lizann

ok i don't know the term but i thought lloyd and jenna over reacted, paul should have just said sorry mate and let it be instead of harping on about his work problems and it was none of brian's beeswax oh and why was deirdre sitting with him

how was peter's till full when dennis and steve don't bet big cash and at last ken was mentioned many times tonight 

i think katy was expecting ryan to apologise and want her back

----------

Glen1 (13-07-2013), tammyy2j (14-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

ok i don't know the term but i thought lloyd and jenna over reacted, paul should have just said sorry mate and let it be instead of harping on about his work problems and it was none of brian's beeswax oh and why was deirdre sitting with him

how was peter's till full when dennis and steve don't bet big cash and at last ken was mentioned many times tonight 

i think katy was expecting ryan to apologise and want her back

----------


## flappinfanny

was it me or did friday's corrie seem like the 70's sitcom 'love thy neighbour.'  perhaps stuart blackbird (sorry burn)  could ask the bbc if they could borrow patrick from albert sqaure for a couple of weeks.  

i  half expected jim davidson to pop into the rovers.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

...................................duplicated.....  ................................................

----------


## Snagglepus

I am not comfortable with this storyline.
He said it to Steve, no offence was meant.
Would they have LLoyd complain over a game of chess where white goes first over black.

----------

Kim (13-07-2013), lizann (14-07-2013), Perdita (13-07-2013), tammyy2j (14-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Wikipedia says:

Play the white man is a term used in parts of England meaning to be decent and trustworthy in one's actions.[citation needed]
The origin of the phrase is obscure. The term carries with it a reference to an obligation which many English civil administrators in the latter years of the British Empire might have considered themselves to be under: that is, the obligation to uphold respect for their county abroad by maintaining personal standards of behaviour and fairness which darker-skinned native peoples could respect[citation needed]. The act of calling upon someone to remember his personal moral obligations in this way is expressed in Rudyard Kipling's poem The White Man's Burden. On the other hand, the racially neutral colour white has long been associated with pureness and virtue.
A similar expression in the United States is "That's mighty white of you", meaning, "Thank you for being fair". Among African Americans, this phrase is said in response to being patronized or told what to think.[1] [2]
It is also widely believed that the term 'Play the white man' comes from the days of black and white movies where, to differentiate between the groups of people, they put the 'goodies' in white and the 'baddies' in black - it had no relationship to the colour of their skins.

*That is what I thought it meant ... not racist at all*

----------

tammyy2j (14-07-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Of course it's a racist comment. The explanation you've given from Wikipedia was obviously written by a white person. The implication in the phrase is that you need to be white to play fair and that in Colonial days it was the Europeans who were playing fair and needed to show the indigenous how to be fair. In any case, whatever the actual origins of the phrase might be, can you not see why the phrase might appear racist to a black person and indeed be very offensive these days.. The modern implication is that only white people play fair, otherwise why use the phrase.

----------

Dazzle (13-07-2013), Glen1 (13-07-2013), Perdita (13-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Explained like that, I can now, never thought about it like that before

----------


## alan45

I dont think the storyline is about racism at all. Its more about male pride. Paul made the off the cuff remark without thinking. He didnt mean it as offensive. Lloyd chose to take offence at it so Pauld should have apologised immediately. For Lloyd to call him a racist over 1 throwaway remark was a bit rich. Now the two of them have dug their heels in and the storywriters are making a huge issue out of it.

If I was to make a complaint of rascism every time I get called Paddy then i would be in court more often than Jeffrey Archer

----------

Snagglepus (13-07-2013)

----------


## alan45

I dont think the storyline is about racism at all. Its more about male pride. Paul made the off the cuff remark without thinking. He didnt mean it as offensive. Lloyd chose to take offence at it so Pauld should have apologised immediately. For Lloyd to call him a racist over 1 throwaway remark was a bit rich. Now the two of them have dug their heels in and the storywriters are making a huge issue out of it.

If I was to make a complaint of rascism every time I get called Paddy then i would be in court more often than Jeffrey Archer

----------


## Perdita

I don't use the phrase myself  but have heard it from a few in the military when there were a mixture of ethnics around and none of them ever got into any trouble either

----------

alan45 (13-07-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

I don't think Paul is a racist but the fact remains that the phrase he used IS racist, as explained eloquently by Parkerman above.

Lloyd is subject to frequent racist comments by people in the back of his cab, so he doesn't need to hear from his so--called friend - and in front of his family too.  Paul should have apologised immediately.

Neither of them will back down now due to male pride.

----------

parkerman (14-07-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Being called a Paddy is not the same thing as being told that only white people can play fair if you happen to be black.

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2013)

----------


## sarah c

I was always under the impression - and I am happy to be corrected - that if a comment is made, and the person hearing it finds it offensive, then it is an offence - whether it is racist, homophobic etc?

almost in the way the 'N' word when used by a white person is offensive, but acceptable when used by a black person? as it is the receivers perception?

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2013)

----------


## alan45

> Being called a Paddy is not the same thing as being told that only white people can play fair if you happen to be black.


Its still a racist remark granted not on the same scale as a coloured person being told to act the white man but its similar to someone being called a Paki or other such terms. Fortunately I am thick skinned and being called Paddy doesnt bother me. I am fortunate in working with a very mixed workforce so what may be seen as racist to some people is taken as banter by the supposed victims. Personally I feel it all depends on the manner in which the remark is made and wheter its designed to cause offence to someone. Lets face it there are folk who will go out of their way to be offended.

How many of us have talked about going for a Chinky when referring to a Chinese Carryout. We all have said it without realising that most Chinese folk find it very offensive yet its a very common term.

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think this racism SL is boring.  Is that the best they can come up with?!

----------

alan45 (14-07-2013), lizann (14-07-2013), tammyy2j (14-07-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> Lets face it there are folk who will go out of their way to be offended.


That is putting the blame on the victims. I'm glad you work somewhere where there is a lot of friendly banter, but that doesn't detract from the fact that a lot of people still suffer nasty racism and other bigotry on a daily basis.  Why should they put up with it just so others can feel better about themselves by putting them down?

I would never want to cause offence, and would apologise immediately if I did so inadvertently.  I'm totally bewildered that there are so many people who enjoy making offensive comments, or apologise for the people who do so.

----------

alan45 (14-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

I think that in real life Paul would have apologised immediately ... this is soapland and is meant to provide an exit storyline for a character so it will be padded out for interest sake

----------

alan45 (14-07-2013), tammyy2j (14-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I think this racism SL is boring.  Is that the best they can come up with?!


i agree they could have done better for paul's exit

----------

Snagglepus (14-07-2013), tammyy2j (14-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I think this racism SL is boring.  Is that the best they can come up with?!


i agree they could have done better for paul's exit

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> i agree they could have done better for paul's exit


Will this really be his exit SL?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, sadly I think it is ... I am very disappointed with most exit storylines these days

----------

Ruffed_lemur (15-07-2013)

----------


## alan45

> That is putting the blame on the victims. I'm glad you work somewhere where there is a lot of friendly banter, but that doesn't detract from the fact that a lot of people still suffer nasty racism and other bigotry on a daily basis.  Why should they put up with it just so others can feel better about themselves by putting them down?
> 
> I would never want to cause offence, and would apologise immediately if I did so inadvertently.  I'm totally bewildered that there are so many people who enjoy making offensive comments, or apologise for the people who do so.



If I made what someone took to  be a offensive
 or racist comment I would have no qualms about apologising immediately even if I didn't think it ws offensive

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2013)

----------


## alan45

> That is putting the blame on the victims. I'm glad you work somewhere where there is a lot of friendly banter, but that doesn't detract from the fact that a lot of people still suffer nasty racism and other bigotry on a daily basis.  Why should they put up with it just so others can feel better about themselves by putting them down?
> 
> I would never want to cause offence, and would apologise immediately if I did so inadvertently.  I'm totally bewildered that there are so many people who enjoy making offensive comments, or apologise for the people who do so.



If I made what someone took to  be a offensive
 or racist comment I would have no qualms about apologising immediately even if I didn't think it ws offensive

----------

Perdita (14-07-2013), tammyy2j (14-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i think corrie has shot themselves in the foot with this sl.  sloppy writing.  a shame.   :Sad:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (15-07-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> How many of us have talked about going for a Chinky when referring to a Chinese Carryout.


Can't say I've ever said it myself. Nor would I.

----------

alan45 (14-07-2013), Dazzle (14-07-2013), flappinfanny (14-07-2013), Ruffed_lemur (15-07-2013), tammyy2j (14-07-2013)

----------


## alan45

> Can't say I've ever said it myself. Nor would I.


Fair enough but not everyone says they are going up the road to the Chinese Carry-out restaurant to purchase a meal for consumption off the premises. Its one of those word which was once in common usage and now is quite rightly seen as offensive. O can think of many other terms which were common in my adolescence which fit into that category and nice person as you undoubtedly are Norman I'm sure you have uttered them.

----------


## alan45

> Can't say I've ever said it myself. Nor would I.


Fair enough but not everyone says they are going up the road to the Chinese Carry-out restaurant to purchase a meal for consumption off the premises. Its one of those word which was once in common usage and now is quite rightly seen as offensive. I can think of many other terms which were common in my adolescence which fit into that category and nice person as you undoubtedly are Norman I'm sure you have uttered them.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Of course it's a racist comment. The explanation you've given from Wikipedia was obviously written by a white person. The implication in the phrase is that you need to be white to play fair and that in Colonial days it was the Europeans who were playing fair and needed to show the indigenous how to be fair. In any case, whatever the actual origins of the phrase might be, can you not see why the phrase might appear racist to a black person and indeed be very offensive these days.. The modern implication is that only white people play fair, otherwise why use the phrase.


To be fair Paul wasn't directing his saying at Lloyd or Jenna he was saying it to Steve, Paul could have just say sorry to Lloyd and move along but then there would be no storyline 

Jason looked like he didn't know what was happening  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

> jason looked like he didn't know what was happening


 ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................

----------


## flappinfanny

> jason looked like he didn't know what was happening


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

When does Jason ever know what is happening!?

----------

alan45 (15-07-2013), tammyy2j (15-07-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Yes, sadly I think it is ... I am very disappointed with most exit storylines these days


Me too.  I was thinking Paul's exit would involve Karl.  Not good, but a better story than this!

----------


## alan45

> Me too.  I was thinking Paul's exit would involve Karl.  Not good, but a better story than this!


This is a terrible storyline.

----------

tammyy2j (15-07-2013)

----------


## alan45

> Me too.  I was thinking Paul's exit would involve Karl.  Not good, but a better story than this!


This is a terrible storyline.

----------


## parkerman

That's all right because Paul's been a terrible character.

----------


## damiencross

Actually i think that the episode of coronation street on friday 7/12/2013 was a disgrace. The script of the programme was not to highlight racism but to incite it instead. I find it a disgrace that such programmes highlight racism as if only white people are racists. I am born and bred in a highly populated area by ethnic 'minorities' and in fact a lot of my good friends are black and i assure you that a higher majority of black people are much more racist towards white people than the other way around, yet this is never highlighted. The press is just as guilty for inciting racism, in thier way they handle crime. For example if 2 white guys beat up a black guy it is reported as a racist attack, if 2 black guys beat up a white guy it is just assault, When such programmes use a saying such as 'play the white man' to portray white people as racists it is not helping racism but firing it up instead. When the character lloyd showed rage for over hearing that saying it overstated the impact it would have in reality. Black people constantly call each other 'nigger' but if a white person said it to a black friend people seem to be outraged, racism is not just inclusive to black people, it is appliable to everyone regardless of colour, race or religion. If the producer or script writer who created that scene in coronation street is a black person themselves then they should be sacked as it is apparent they are a racist or at least a person who does nothing to cure racism but incite it instead. The fact that the producers needed to find a old fashioned saying to portray racism only to highlight white people as racists is disgusting, maybe you should highlight black people blaming white people of today for slavery of 100's of years ago, if that isnt racist then you walk through life with your eyes closed

----------

flappinfanny (16-07-2013), jazzij (16-07-2013)

----------


## damiencross

not as terrible as the corrie script to make out every white person is racist and a member of the national front as lloyd just said carboard paul is

----------


## Snagglepus

I think that maybe it will come out that Lloyd has a chip on his shoulder as he showed his own bigotry when he said we'll get FAT Brenda in to cover for Eileen.

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2013), flappinfanny (16-07-2013), Ruffed_lemur (16-07-2013)

----------


## damiencross

shame the moronic scriptwriters and producers dont consider that as sexism, fatism, degrading too, 'fat' Brenda? glad coronation street producers like to make fun of fat people. To be honest,in real life there is not a chance in heaven or hell that the slip of a saying such as that would cause such an uproar, the producers dont live in the real world if they think it would

----------

flappinfanny (16-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

are the cracks beginning to show now phil collinson has left?

----------


## Siobhan

> . I find it a disgrace that such programmes highlight racism as if only white people are racists.


It is never highlighted in life either.. to me and possibly many others, it is only called Racism if it is a white person attacking a black person.. I have seen this on many occasion where black bus driver have been verbally abuse to white kids and nothing was done but the other way around and it is a race war.. Corrie just showed what is reflected in life so not badly written, true to life

----------

alan45 (16-07-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> . I find it a disgrace that such programmes highlight racism as if only white people are racists.


It is never highlighted in life either.. to me and possibly many others, it is only called Racism if it is a white person attacking a black person.. I have seen this on many occasion where black bus driver have been verbally abuse to white kids and nothing was done but the other way around and it is a race war.. Corrie just showed what is reflected in life so not badly written, true to life

----------


## alan45

The world has gone mad over Political Correctness.

----------


## Brucie

Does anyone else find it ironic that whilst 99% of Paul's lines when he joined the show included the phrase "I'm *so* sorry," (usually directed to Eileen when his ailing wife was on the scene), he's now to be hung drawn and quartered for his inability to utter the phrase just one more time?

----------

sarah c (16-07-2013), tammyy2j (16-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i still think they should have steered clear.  imo they have have made a dogs dinner of it, but people will still watch, i think if there was a blank screen mon weds and fri, they would still pull in ratings of 7 million plus.  its habbit isnt it?

----------


## tammyy2j

Lloyd seems to make Jenna out to be about 12 years old while she looks the same age as him

----------


## Dazzle

Just because black racism towards whites, and lots of other types of bigotry, exists, doesn't mean that what Paul said isn't racist (and yes, I agree that the "fat" Brenda remark was bigoted too).  White racism towards black is more serious because of its historic connotations and because it's still endemic in large parts of our society.

They deliberately chose a phrase that many people would find only mild to non-existent to spark debate - which is just what it has done. 

I'm frankly appalled that a phrase that suggests white supremacy has so many apologists.  If it's politically correct to not want to cause offence then I'm glad to be PC.  I want to live in a world without hate.

----------


## Perdita

Problem I have is that a lot of the time I don't even realise that a word has become offensive, such as referring to another woman as lady

----------

alan45 (16-07-2013), Siobhan (17-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i do have a positive thing to say about mondays double bill, deirdre.  ann kirkbride is brilliant and has a gift for comedy.  'just think of me as switzerland in glasses.'

----------


## alan45

> Problem I have is that a lot of the time I don't even realise that a word has become offensive, such as referring to another woman as lady


We all say words without realising that they may cause offence in these modern times. I cringe at some of the words my Dad comes out with when referring to coloured folks and people with disabilities. The problem is he does realise that these words are now offensive and the wayhe uses them he certainly does not mean any offence by them.

----------


## Dazzle

> We all say words without realising that they may cause offence in these modern times. I cringe at some of the words my Dad comes out with when referring to coloured folks and people with disabilities. The problem is he does realise that these words are now offensive and the wayhe uses them he certainly does not mean any offence by them.


My granded was the same and I didn't feel offended because no harm was intended.  I do however take grave offence at my uncle's intentional racism - it's so ugly.

The reason why I'm against Paul in this storyline is that he said something unintentionally racist but wouldn't apologise when Lloyd rightly spoke up.

Anyway, I'm quite enjoying this storyline because it's making me think, even though I think Paul is behaving out of character.

----------


## Kim

> Me too.  I was thinking Paul's exit would involve Karl.  Not good, but a better story than this!


I was thinking Eileen's fears would prove to be correct and that he would be killed while at work. Glad that Eileen won't have to deal with that kind of heartache as she never seems to have any luck, but then at least the exit would have been half decent.

----------


## Siobhan

> Problem I have is that a lot of the time I don't even realise that a word has become offensive, such as referring to another woman as lady


I didn't know this was offensive!! I always say to the kids "Say thank you to the lady" if a women in the shop gives them something for free

----------

tammyy2j (17-07-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> Problem I have is that a lot of the time I don't even realise that a word has become offensive, such as referring to another woman as lady


I didn't know this was offensive!! I always say to the kids "Say thank you to the lady" if a women in the shop gives them something for free

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I was brought up like that and also my son. However, this is politically incorrect as the the woman in the shop, to stay with your example, is a woman, not a lady ... a lady would be unlikely to work in a shop but discuss the menu of the day with her housekeeper on the big estate.  Lord, give me strength!!

----------


## lizann

the scene with hayley and sylvia had me welling up a bit 

audrey should have told marcus and marie to pay and do the flat up themselves they expect too much i think

----------

flappinfanny (21-07-2013), tammyy2j (22-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

the scene with hayley and sylvia had me welling up a bit 

audrey should have told marcus and marie to pay and do the flat up themselves they expect too much i think

----------


## tammyy2j

> the scene with hayley and sylvia had me welling up a bit 
> 
> audrey should have told marcus and marie to pay and do the flat up themselves they expect too much i think


I want more Sylvia and Hayley scenes

----------

lizann (22-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> I want more Sylvia and Hayley scenes


I want more Sylvia with anyone scenes  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (22-07-2013), tammyy2j (23-07-2013)

----------


## LizzyBizzy

I felt choked up when Hayley told Roy, but I could relate to that having been diagnosed with cancer myself this year. I think/hope we're going to see some really good, emotional acting.

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2013), lizann (22-07-2013), tammyy2j (23-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I felt choked up when Hayley told Roy, but I could relate to that having been diagnosed with cancer myself this year. I think/hope we're going to see some really good, emotional acting.


i think the fact it is happening to a character loved by everyone makes it more sad 

hope you are all well now lizzybizzy

----------

tammyy2j (23-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I felt choked up when Hayley told Roy, but I could relate to that having been diagnosed with cancer myself this year. I think/hope we're going to see some really good, emotional acting.


i think the fact it is happening to a character loved by everyone makes it more sad 

hope you are all well now lizzybizzy

----------


## tammyy2j

Great performances from David, Julie and Stephanie

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2013), flappinfanny (25-07-2013), lizann (23-07-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> audrey should have told marcus and marie to pay and do the flat up themselves they expect too much i think


Audrey is the landlord, they are totaly entitled to ask for rennovations if it's in a state. Audrey could say no if there's nothing 'broken' or whatever, but as tenants they have a right to ask, especially since Maria has lived there for so long.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (24-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Audrey is the landlord, they are totaly entitled to ask for rennovations if it's in a state. Audrey could say no if there's nothing 'broken' or whatever, but as tenants they have a right to ask, especially since Maria has lived there for so long.


the flat looks fine to me

----------


## lizann

> Audrey is the landlord, they are totaly entitled to ask for rennovations if it's in a state. Audrey could say no if there's nothing 'broken' or whatever, but as tenants they have a right to ask, especially since Maria has lived there for so long.


the flat looks fine to me

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Audrey is the landlord, they are totaly entitled to ask for rennovations if it's in a state. Audrey could say no if there's nothing 'broken' or whatever, but as tenants they have a right to ask, especially since Maria has lived there for so long.


Yes, it's the landlord's responsibility.  There seems to be other problems with the flat too.

----------


## xcarlyx

The cancer storyline is gonna be upsetting  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

does nick and Leanne not ever hear of security cameras, do the bistro have any so they can look and see who watered down the drinks and also who trashed their flat?

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter didn't look happy with the keys to the knicker factory and Carla's "marriage proposal" for Deirdre's sake  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

i find anything coming out of sawwpheee's gob is far more offensive than anything paul has said. the only crime paul has done is made eileen boring! :Sad:

----------

Snagglepus (25-07-2013), tammyy2j (25-07-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The cancer storyline is gonna be upsetting


I'm going to try and not watch for a while tbh.  Hate this miserable SL.  :Sad:

----------


## Snagglepus

> i find anything coming out of sawwpheee's gob is far more offensive than anything paul has said. the only crime paul has done is made eileen boring!


Now it is showing the anti-racists to be the bigots.
Lloyd appears to still have a chip on his shoulder and nothing has been said over his FAT Brenda comment.

----------

flappinfanny (26-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I bet Carla wishes she now had Tracey and Rob arrested and charged over the robbing of the factory silk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

the sally/eileen fisti cuffs was a big let down.   :Sad:

----------


## flappinfanny

> Now it is showing the anti-racists to be the bigots.
> Lloyd appears to still have a chip on his shoulder and nothing has been said over his FAT Brenda comment.


in weatherfield it is ok to call people fat, but not to be racist.

----------

Snagglepus (26-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Now it is showing the anti-racists to be the bigots.
> Lloyd appears to still have a chip on his shoulder and nothing has been said over his FAT Brenda comment.


in weatherfield it is ok to call people fat, but not to be racist.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> the sally/eileen fisti cuffs was a big let down.


Nothing beats Eileen and Gail's fight for me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (26-07-2013), lizann (27-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Enough of this Paul and Lloyd nonsense please

Roy taking his anger out on Tracey was harsh but fun to watch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2013), lizann (27-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

very moving at the end of fridays double bill.  amazing performances from julie, david and stephanie.

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2013), lizann (27-07-2013), tammyy2j (29-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

sophie "the christian" creating more conflict and continuing the paul and lloyd boring feud - damn you girl

----------


## Kim

I can't decide which storyline is the more boring: the current storyline with Paul or Lauren Branning's drinking on EastEnders. 

Can't stand whiney Sophie at the best of times, never mind after this. Not her place to make a complaint and she's only been with Jenna for two minutes!

----------


## tammyy2j

Katy looked really orange last night 

How was Paul charged when Lloyd was not pressing charges?

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant stand Jenna, she really overreacts even when Paul was apologising

----------


## lizann

sophie should apologise to paul 

so peter thinks all builders only work from 10 to 3

----------


## lizann

sophie should apologise to paul 

so peter thinks all builders only work from 10 to 3

----------


## tammyy2j

Rob the Builder comment was funny by Peter  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (03-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

liked the end scene in fridays 2nd ep. when the penny dropped for nick.  fireworks next week.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2013), Snagglepus (03-08-2013), tammyy2j (03-08-2013)

----------


## Snagglepus

> liked the end scene in fridays 2nd ep. when the penny dropped for nick.


 David. David...

Not seen Tyrone and Ruby for a while, what does he do now he doesn't have the garage?

----------


## Dazzle

> Not seen Tyrone and Ruby for a while, what does he do now he doesn't have the garage?


He went back to the garage after Kirsty left, if I remember rightly.

----------


## sarah c

> He went back to the garage after Kirsty left, if I remember rightly.


Yes Ty is back at the garage - it's always one in the background in scenes.....

Ruby must be with the magical childminder?

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> He went back to the garage after Kirsty left, if I remember rightly.


Yes Ty is back at the garage - it's always one in the background in scenes.....

Ruby must be with the magical childminder?

----------


## lizann

how fast was the lorry going it couldn't stop and see nick's van?

----------


## Katy

Mandy is getting on my nerves as was the amount of times te word "baybeh" was said when Nick and David were in the van! 

apart from that I quite enjoyed the episode. Beth and Kirk should get more screen time they are hilarious! and also Norris firing the paper boy! That was brilliant.

----------

flappinfanny (07-08-2013), tammyy2j (06-08-2013)

----------


## Snagglepus

I have not come across a character who acts like Steve McDonald, is it a Manchester thing.

----------


## sarah c

> I have not come across a character who acts like Steve McDonald, is it a Manchester thing.


no you can be  a prat whatever city you come from??!!

----------


## sarah c

my question was..... why was Nick going to a wine tasting (alledgedly) in his van if much wine was to be drunk!!

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Nick should have sat down Kylie, Leanne, Gail and David and talked it through

----------


## tammyy2j

> my question was..... why was Nick going to a wine tasting (alledgedly) in his van if much wine was to be drunk!!


There was no wine tasting he lied to get David to go with him so they could talk

----------


## Dazzle

> my question was..... why was Nick going to a wine tasting (alledgedly) in his van if much wine was to be drunk!!


You're not supposed to drink the wine at a tasting - there's a bucket to spit it into!

I enjoyed the Nick and David confrontation, and the subsequent crash.  Looking forward to seeing the aftermath now.

----------


## flappinfanny

i was a little under whelmed by the crash, perhaps there was too much hype.

I think the aftermath will be good however.  

funny scenes with norris, rita, beth and kirk.   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (07-08-2013), tammyy2j (07-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

............................deleted...............  ..............................

----------


## sarah c

> There was no wine tasting he lied to get David to go with him so they could talk


I know the tasting was a lie, but did know one question when he went to it that he was driving...?

----------


## sarah c

> You're not supposed to drink the wine at a tasting - there's a bucket to spit it into!
> 
> .


ooops, guess thats where I go wrong??!!

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2013), flappinfanny (07-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> ooops, guess thats where i go wrong??!!


 :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

> ooops, guess thats where i go wrong??!!


 :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> i was a little under whelmed by the crash, perhaps there was too much hype.
> 
> I think the aftermath will be good however.  
> 
> funny scenes with norris, rita, beth and kirk.


Emmerdale is best for stunts and crashes etc imo

----------

flappinfanny (09-08-2013), Glen1 (07-08-2013), lizann (08-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

so tracey gets rid of amy and rob still don't want her moving in good call rob 

we could with more scenes of kirk and beth and so long mandy you won't be missed

----------


## lizann

so tracey gets rid of amy and rob still don't want her moving in good call rob 

we could with more scenes of kirk and beth and so long mandy you won't be missed

----------


## Katy

So thats the end of Mandy, off to a new life in "withy" ! She wasnt really a great character think they didnt really know how to use her. I cant see it being long before we forget that she was there altogether

Kirk Beth and Craig are brilliant! I hope we see more of Craig, for a youngstter he has got some really good comic timing! There were some great one liners last night that made it quite enjoyable. 

Did any else spot Davids eyes at the end! It really made me laugh!

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2013), flappinfanny (10-08-2013), lizann (11-08-2013), tammyy2j (12-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

liked the scenes with steve, eileen and lloyd.

i agree about craig also, lets hope they make more of his comic abilities.

----------


## flappinfanny

...................................deleted........  ........................................

----------


## Snagglepus

> I cant see it being long before we forget that she was there altogether


Like Gail's dad, never gets mentioned anymore, as if he never existed.
His grandson is critical in hospital and he doesn't give a light.

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2013), flappinfanny (10-08-2013), tammyy2j (12-08-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> Like Gail's dad, never gets mentioned anymore, as if he never existed.
> His grandson is critical in hospital and he doesn't give a light.


and Sarah Louise....would she not be bothered to come to her brothers bedside??

----------


## tammyy2j

> and Sarah Louise....would she not be bothered to come to her brothers bedside??


She is coming back though isn't she?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Ozzy!!!  Nice to see him again   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2013)

----------


## Katy

Poor Rita  :Sad:  some really bad acting by the extras!!

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2013)

----------


## Snagglepus

> some really bad acting by the extras!!


They are the future Steve MacDonalds.

----------

Katy (12-08-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Poor Rita  some really bad acting by the extras!!


tina was being horrible and what the hell was the scene with jenna and david in the cafÃ©, jenna seems so out of place on the show

----------


## lizann

> Poor Rita  some really bad acting by the extras!!


tina was being horrible and what the hell was the scene with jenna and david in the cafÃ©, jenna seems so out of place on the show

----------


## tammyy2j

Thank god for Beth, Craig and Kirkie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (14-08-2013), lizann (15-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i agree love the pairing of beth and kirk.  craig is really growing on me.  

a bit disappointed by the rita in the red rec storyline, the extra's were a bit naff.  hopefully on thursday it will carry on where it left off, with reet in her rain coat being man handled.

----------

lizann (15-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

-------------------------------------------------------deleted---------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## lizann

tina could have at least acted some way drunk she did down vodka and shame nothing happened rita a few bruises and being robbed would have made the story a bit better

----------


## flappinfanny

i don't wish to be unkind but there was some dreadful acting in thursday's cs. the scenes at the red rec were cringe worthy.

cs was only saved by the end scene with rita and tina.

----------


## flappinfanny

i don't wish to be unkind but there was some dreadful acting in thursday's cs. the scenes at the red rec were cringe worthy.

cs was only saved by the end scene with rita and tina.

----------


## Katy

Craig Beth and kirk are the best thing in corrie at the moment 

Karl is awful!!!

----------

flappinfanny (18-08-2013), lizann (19-08-2013), tammyy2j (18-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

So after everything now Eileen and Paul break up and he leaves, such a pathetic wasteful storyline by the writers 

Can we expect plenty of fights and snide remarks from Tina and Kylie now until Tina leaves? I feel Tina is being thrown into this storyline as she has nothing else to do until she leaves

----------


## Dazzle

> So after everything now Eileen and Paul break up and he leaves, such a pathetic wasteful storyline by the writers


The breakup felt way too rushed for a couple who are supposed to still love each other.  Eileen only intimated there was something wrong in the previous episode, and in the subsequent episode Paul was gone!

----------

flappinfanny (22-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

they would have been better to have killed paul off in the fire and he could have died a hero, then we could have been spared all of the paul/lloyd racism storyline.   :Sad:

----------

lizann (22-08-2013), Perdita (22-08-2013), tammyy2j (23-08-2013)

----------


## lizann

is kylie's beef with tina because she is david's ex?

----------


## lizann

snobby sally you are not cool and are going ott with tim coming on too strong has he moved in with her?

----------


## Dazzle

> is kylie's beef with tina because she is david's ex?


I seem to remember that Kylie thought David and Tina were having an affair a while back.

----------


## flappinfanny

i love it when sally tries to be snobby and lar de dar. the lesbain daughter line was so funny.  sally dynevor plays her to perfection.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> I seem to remember that Kylie thought David and Tina were having an affair a while back.


locking themselves into the salon will not put her off that idea now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> I seem to remember that Kylie thought David and Tina were having an affair a while back.


locking themselves into the salon will not put her off that idea now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Very clean baby that Kylie gave birth to

----------


## tammyy2j

Tina should stay out of David's family mess and let him deal with it

----------


## tammyy2j

> Very clean baby that Kylie gave birth to


And no hospital for her and the baby

----------


## flappinfanny

the birth was very realistic  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> And no hospital for her and the baby


 The midwife or health visitor came to see her and the baby and if there were no problems, no need for either to go into hospital

----------


## Perdita

> And no hospital for her and the baby


 The midwife or health visitor came to see her and the baby and if there were no problems, no need for either to go into hospital

----------


## Dazzle

> Very clean baby that Kylie gave birth to


It was a bit bloody and sticky when it first came out, but was spotless in the next scene  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (27-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Must have blinked and missed the bloody and sticky bit ... shall try to catch again on repeat   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-08-2013)

----------


## lizann

> The midwife or health visitor came to see her and the baby and if there were no problems, no need for either to go into hospital


the baby was premature and bar her bump you'd never even think kylie was up the duff 

eileen is even more annoying now without small paul

----------


## lizann

> The midwife or health visitor came to see her and the baby and if there were no problems, no need for either to go into hospital


the baby was premature and bar her bump you'd never even think kylie was up the duff 

eileen is even more annoying now without small paul

----------


## Kim

Loved the Garden Party vs BBQ. I've watched both episodes about three times each  :Lol:  Only in soapland could a row over Tomato Ketchup lead to the collapsing of a fence. 

"Do we have a name yet?" "David." Brilliant. Sarcastic Kylie was great too.

----------


## flappinfanny

as a rule i don't agree with many of the tv critics, but ian hyland said of corrie, when stories off screen become more interesting than whats going on screen, then you have a problem.

as poor as mondays double bill was (not their finest hour) i hope this is just a blip and normal service will be resumed shortly.

----------


## flappinfanny

as a rule i don't agree with many of the tv critics, but ian hyland said of corrie, when stories off screen become more interesting than whats going on screen, then you have a problem.

as poor as mondays double bill was (not their finest hour) i hope this is just a blip and normal service will be resumed shortly.

----------


## tammyy2j

> The midwife or health visitor came to see her and the baby and if there were no problems, no need for either to go into hospital


Surprised Sean didn't call Marcus who was suppose to have Max no?

----------


## LostVoodoo

More importantly, the baby was huge! If I'd had that baby on the sofa with no pain relief I think I'd at least need some stitches and wouldn't be sitting up smiling half an hour later!

----------


## Perdita

Wooss   :Stick Out Tongue:   (joking)

----------


## tammyy2j

Karl's friend Tez looks the spit of him 

Anyone know where I could get the kimono shirt top that Stella wore tonight please?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

katy is some annoying brat throwing another strop because ches wanted ty and fiz at dinner, she cant think he can get over her cheating with ryan so fast

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2013), flappinfanny (29-08-2013), tammyy2j (29-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

chesney is so much better off without katy. sinead is so much nicer. 

 with beth and kirk being a great couple and hopefully sinead and chesney get back together, perhaps they could introduce more of the tinker family. they could be a great addition to the street.

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2013), lizann (31-08-2013), tammyy2j (29-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## tammyy2j

> chesney is so much better off without katy. sinead is so much nicer. 
> 
>  with beth and kirk being a great couple and hopefully sinead and chesney get back together, perhaps they could introduce more of the tinker family. they could be a great addition to the street.


Yes Beth's mother and sister cast would be good

----------


## tammyy2j

Katy has changed for the worse

----------


## flappinfanny

i know all the talk at the moment is that the special relationship and bond between us and the yanks is over, but i think more pressing for many of the corrie fans is, where is coronation street. not on itv on friday's. i think some fans will think the world is about to end.  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

> Yes Beth's mother and sister cast would be good


maggie o neill from shameless and peak practice would be a good tinker

----------


## lizann

> Yes Beth's mother and sister cast would be good


maggie o neill from shameless and peak practice would be a good tinker

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh yes Karl's true colours being heard by Dev

Kylie looks very pale, she has lost her pregnancy glow  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

the hayley and roy scenes are so tender and so well written and acted, but at the same time it is almost to painful to watch. its the attention to detail, like the slippers hayley bought. also a lovely scene at the bus stop with carla and hayley. continuing drama at its very best.

----------

Glen1 (03-09-2013), tammyy2j (02-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> the hayley and roy scenes are so tender and so well written and acted, but at the same time it is almost to painful to watch. its the attention to detail, like the slippers hayley bought. also a lovely scene at the bus stop with carla and hayley. continuing drama at its very best.


I really like the friendship being shown with Hayley and Carla

----------

flappinfanny (02-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

What is Michelle's problem with Peter, she was with him too at one time and now she detests him

----------


## tammyy2j

Not a dry eye in my house tonight, a true testament to the actors involved and the storyline so sad

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2013), flappinfanny (02-09-2013), Glen1 (03-09-2013), lizann (03-09-2013), Perdita (02-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

One of my little dogs came to console me as I was sobbing ..  bless her

----------


## Kim

I found this very hard to watch as I know two people who have pancreatic cancer. I think it's been very well handled by Corrie so far though. Loving Dev and Jason starting to work together to suss Karl out.

----------


## lizann

so moving and sad this hayley storyline

----------


## flappinfanny

how is it corrie can produce the most moving and beautiful scenes with roy and hayley and in the next breath produce the biggest pile of doggy doo with karl, jason and dev.  thank goodness for sky +   :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> how is it corrie can produce the most moving and beautiful scenes with roy and hayley and in the next breath produce the biggest pile of doggy doo with karl, jason and dev.  thank goodness for sky +


I quite like and am more interested in the Karl storyline now Craig is involved and having Jason being out to nail Karl and convince Dev and others he started the fire

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2013), lizann (05-09-2013), Perdita (04-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Kim

I'm starting to wonder whether Max is suspicious of Kylie... though he probably isn't old enough to know what is wrong.

----------


## Kim

A case of sibling jealousy it would seem. Didn't think of that; obvious that I'm an only child!

I thought the way that Carla knew immediately what Fiz was going to say was very moving. Almost got teary when Hayley was talking about Roy being a loner, so true  :Sad:  He'll be lost without her  :Crying:

----------

flappinfanny (05-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

again excellent performances from hayley, roy and fiz.  Carla was superb.  ali king is amazing, a class act.

----------

Brucie (05-09-2013)

----------


## Brucie

Brilliant line from Carla when giving Hayley some glossy magazines: "I couldn't bring myself to buy you a People's Friend".

----------

flappinfanny (05-09-2013), lizann (05-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

i like the scenes of beth and her son too

----------

Perdita (05-09-2013), tammyy2j (05-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really like Carla again lately especially her scenes with Hayley

----------

flappinfanny (07-09-2013), lizann (09-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i like the scenes of beth and her son too


Beth is great, definitely one of my favourite characters

----------

flappinfanny (07-09-2013), lizann (09-09-2013)

----------


## Kim

I really didn't like the way Carla broke the news to the factory girls, but I was glad to see the scene where she showed her true emotions privately later. So true to the character. Well done Corrie.

----------


## Perdita

Best way to inform the colleagues though without rumours and speculations that would usually go around like wildfire, I presume though that this was agreed by Hayley beforehand

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didn't Dev and Jason go and try and look for Craig instead of talking about him and Karl in the pub where Karl and Beth could hear them

----------

flappinfanny (09-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

did leanne or kylie offer to take in audrey?

----------

flappinfanny (09-09-2013), tammyy2j (10-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> did leanne or kylie offer to take in audrey?


no i don't think so.  strange that.  a funny old epsiode's really.  the episode's were only really saved  by the roy and hayley scenes.

----------


## flappinfanny

duplicated

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> did leanne or kylie offer to take in audrey?


Did Audrey help buy Gail's house for David if she did, I am surprised he didn't offer her a room even though that house must be full with Max and Gail

----------

flappinfanny (10-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

finally poor craig speaks up, such a relief for him

----------

tammyy2j (12-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

craig is turning into a great little actor.  had to smile at lar de dar audrey stopping with maria and marcus.  apart from that i thought it was a bit of a clumsy and rushed episode.

----------

tammyy2j (12-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> craig is turning into a great little actor.  had to smile at lar de dar audrey stopping with maria and marcus.  apart from that i thought it was a bit of a clumsy and rushed episode.


I agree I hope him and Beth are given more screen time and storylines after this, great additions to the show both of them are and also Sinead

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Michelle ever have any contact with her nephew Liam?

----------


## Snagglepus

Does Michelle ever have any contact with her son?

----------


## Snagglepus

Does Gail ever have any contact with her dad?

----------


## sarah c

> Does Michelle ever have any contact with her son?


which one?

her druggie, DJ of a son or her real one?

----------

flappinfanny (12-09-2013)

----------


## sarah c

..

----------


## sarah c

> Does Gail ever have any contact with her dad?


isnt he likely to have died by now? wasnt he ill when he came looking on the street?

----------


## sarah c

> Does Gail ever have any contact with her dad?


isnt he likely to have died by now? wasnt he ill when he came looking on the street?

----------


## flappinfanny

> which one?
> 
> her druggie, DJ of a son or her real one?


 :Smile:

----------


## deedeemac

I don't think I have seen Michelle take an interest in Liam. Beth and Craig were good. Tracey and Rob have disappeared.

----------


## lizann

well that was a poor reveal could have been so better and the acting was total pants bar karl

----------

Brucie (17-09-2013), flappinfanny (13-09-2013), tammyy2j (14-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

yeap not corrie's finest hour, but at least this storyline is coming to an end.

----------

tammyy2j (14-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Gail offered to put Audrey up  but said they had little room now with the baby and Maria could not leave the room fast enough   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Finally the truth about Karl is out and is wasn't a great episode, I was waiting for Dev to said it all at the Registry Office but instead he kept quite why exactly?

The police arrive and the police tape was up before they knew what happened and then Gloria blames Jason, stupid old bag  

I cant believe after all the threats and all he did that Karl gave himself up so easy 

Jason should be smug and get plenty free drink and groceries for a year being right about Karl all along  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Brucie (17-09-2013), lizann (16-09-2013)

----------


## Katy

I quite enjoyed it, it was quite subtly done. 

I think that it was quite good. I though Beth was parrticulary good.

----------


## flappinfanny

i love norris. eileens remark about him being a sticky peak was funny. i must say jason looked rather easy on the eye tonight.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sarah c

anyone notice Stella's magic refilling glass last night?


each shot (no pun) the glass had a varying level in it - up down, down again, right back up....all between her hand and the bar top without going near an optic!!

----------


## sarah c

anyone notice Stella's magic refilling glass last night?


each shot (no pun) the glass had a varying level in it - up down, down again, right back up....all between her hand and the bar top without going near an optic!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> anyone notice Stella's magic refilling glass last night?
> 
> 
> each shot (no pun) the glass had a varying level in it - up down, down again, right back up....all between her hand and the bar top without going near an optic!!


She also was pouring clear vodka into clear shot glasses but the colour looked orange to me and she didn't seem that wasted after all her shots

----------


## lizann

gloria's apology to dev seemed very heartless and careless to me and where was eva's apology?

like ty remembering jack and his impression of him but him and fiz are not the new jack and vera

----------


## lizann

gloria's apology to dev seemed very heartless and careless to me and where was eva's apology?

like ty remembering jack and his impression of him but him and fiz are not the new jack and vera

----------

tammyy2j (18-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't think Tim wants to take Sally out of the UK so no Paris for them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

I liked Sally and Tim as a pairing initially, but now I am really going off him. Granted Anna and Owen are making it difficult for him to see Faye, but he seems to be bothering less to even try to get to see her. And fair enough if both parties don't want to do anything fancy, but Tim to me is just giving off can't be bothered vibes. Really feel for Sally as she has lowered her expectations to that of a casual relationship just to keep hold of him. 

Beth - Why does she always have a necklace with a 'C' on it? Has been bothering me for a while now.

----------


## Perdita

'C' for Craig, her son, maybe?

----------


## Kim

> 'C' for Craig, her son, maybe?


Didn't think of that, silly me. Thanks Perdita.

----------

Perdita (19-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

poor roy im crying

----------


## flappinfanny

the end scene with roy looking at hayley singing was heart breaking and almost too much to bare.  words cannot describe the performances of david and julie.  it's going to be a tough time till january.  i think we will all be a heap on the floor by then.

----------

lizann (23-09-2013), Perdita (21-09-2013), tammyy2j (21-09-2013)

----------


## Kim

Loved Gloria trying bring Stella around by telling her how Hayley is making the most of things. 

Tim  :Angry:  Wish he would just tell her straight. If they don't share similar views over this then I don't see them working. It's strange but I'm also getting a bit annoyed with Sally.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Two really strong episodes last night. I loved the community pulling together for Roy's birthday, and how Hayley is determined to make the most of every day she has left. I actually like Sally and Tim together, and I think they would make an interesting pairing. I do like how they are both chalk and cheese, that's what is making their pairing so funny at the moment. Sally has always been a bit snobby and snooty, whilst Tim is really laid back and will settle for whatever. Sally trying to act all "casual" has been funny to watch.

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2013), Perdita (21-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

There was quite a few regulars missing from Roy's party and the pub 

How long until we see Stella and Dev get it on?

----------


## Dazzle

I found Roy and Hayley's scenes on Friday almost too unbearable to watch, especially as I was already feeling down. What perfect acting and writing!

I have to agree with Davey Wavey that I enjoy watching Sally and Tim together.  They're polar opposites and that makes them entertaining to watch.  I wish they'd stay together for the long term, though I doubt that will happen.

The only scenes I didn't enjoy in Friday's episodes were Jason and Eva  :Sick:

----------


## tammyy2j

The acting from David as Roy especially without any words was superb

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2013), lizann (26-09-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> I have to agree with Davey Wavey that I enjoy watching Sally and Tim together.  They're polar opposites and that makes them entertaining to watch.  I wish they'd stay together for the long term, though I doubt that will happen.


No Tim is just a big no-no for me?  anyone notice him finish his dinner at Sally's the other night and just push his plate away across the table? talk about 'now wash that up woman!!' I would have killed him within a day??!!

----------


## sarah c

> I have to agree with Davey Wavey that I enjoy watching Sally and Tim together.  They're polar opposites and that makes them entertaining to watch.  I wish they'd stay together for the long term, though I doubt that will happen.


No Tim is just a big no-no for me?  anyone notice him finish his dinner at Sally's the other night and just push his plate away across the table? talk about 'now wash that up woman!!' I would have killed him within a day??!!

----------


## Snagglepus

It is possible that Tim noticed Sally, like most women, has small feet. This enables her to get closer to the kitchen sink.

----------


## Dazzle

> No Tim is just a big no-no for me?  anyone notice him finish his dinner at Sally's the other night and just push his plate away across the table? talk about 'now wash that up woman!!' I would have killed him within a day??!!


Yeah, I agree with you.  I'm not saying that I find Tim's behaviour appropriate, just that I find his and Sally's relationship - especially her comic desperation to keep him - entertaining to watch.

It's slightly different from most dysfunctional soap relationships in that he's not treating her badly deliberately, it's more that he just hasn't got a clue how to maintain relationships.  It's similar to how his and Faye's living together went so awry.

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone else think Eva and Jason have got together too soon, would have liked a bit more build up and it is going to take Stella a more than a few days and weeks to get over the fact Karl was a killer and he did it all for her

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nice to see old Eileen back too, loved her line to Jason about seeing him with Gloria in her dressing gown for breakfast  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (27-09-2013), Katy (28-09-2013), lizann (26-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

tim could have at least gone off and stayed with a mate instead of hiding in his flat from sally

----------

tammyy2j (28-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> tim could have at least gone off and stayed with a mate instead of hiding in his flat from sally


And he didn't even stock his flat with beers and food and has Jason be his delivery boy  :Stick Out Tongue:  what a stupid fella Tim is 

Katy looks really orange has she stolen Tina's fake tan?

----------

flappinfanny (28-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Christian looks like Tim

----------


## flappinfanny

and where has stevie macadee found the dosh for the tardis? i bet he got it from down the back of that grotty arm chair in the cab office  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

i know from time to time corrie can verge on the farcical. if corrie was to be compared to one of our great pantomimes, i suppose i see steve as jack from 'jack and the bean stalk.' i mean he must have magic beans, where else would he find the dosh to buy the tardis. it could only happen in corrie world. :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> i know from time to time corrie can verge on the farcical. if corrie was to be compared to one of our great pantomimes, i suppose i see steve as jack from 'jack and the bean stalk.' i mean he must have magic beans, where else would he find the dosh to buy the tardis. it could only happen in corrie world.


i think he has a magic flute all the ladies he bags  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (05-10-2013)

----------


## lizann

> i know from time to time corrie can verge on the farcical. if corrie was to be compared to one of our great pantomimes, i suppose i see steve as jack from 'jack and the bean stalk.' i mean he must have magic beans, where else would he find the dosh to buy the tardis. it could only happen in corrie world.


i think he has a magic flute all the ladies he bags  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

So long Ryan you wont be missed by the viewers

----------


## Kim

> So long Ryan you wont be missed by the viewers


Definitely not. Him leaving was the highlight of the episode, and that included the bit towards the end where Kylie was thinking that she'd been rumbled.

Loved Steve's 'he's trying to sell me a cab' excuse.

----------


## flappinfanny

love what the writers are doing with deirdre at the mo.  anne kirkbride has a gift for comedy, her delivery and timing is brilliant.  only anne could make eating a packet of crisps so amusing.  who needs ken.

stevie macadee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

----------------

----------


## sarah c

> Christian looks like Tim


what scuffy, unwashed and unable to shave himself?

----------


## Kim

I like Deirdre, but she got on my nerves a little last night. The attempt to turn her into a younger Blanche just seems a bit too forced for me at the moment. The way she gatecrased the fostering discussion and thought everyone was talking to her, I could see Blanche saying it and Deirdre trying to restrain her with the "Mother!" comment. 

Kylie is my main complaint, and she used to be one of my favourite characters. She doesn't know if she can handle this? She had months to consider that she might not be able to handle it and to do the decent thing and fess up to what she had done. If she's that worried, why isn't she asking Gail to go and see Nick to see how the land lies, instead of whining to her about it?

----------

lizann (06-10-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

imo the nick/david/kylie storyline is a bit tedious, over the top, hammy, badly acted and only saved by jane danson.

----------


## Kim

> imo the nick/david/kylie storyline is a bit tedious, over the top, hammy, badly acted and only saved by jane danson.


Agreed, although I must say I am looking forward to the Leanne and Stella scenes when it inevitably comes out. 

I just don't know why soap characters always seem to cheat on their partners with members of the partner's family these days.  :Thumbsdown:  That and the writers seem to forget any character history; Gail was one to talk at the start, as Sarah-Louise could potentially have been Brian's cousin's.

----------


## flappinfanny

rita is a bit over bearing as well. she is so more annoying than norris.   i sometimes wish she had been left buried under the sherbert lemons after the tram crash.

----------


## Kim

Good point. Norris is more amusing with it. Saying that, I do like Rita's scenes with Dennis and I wish we saw more of them.

----------


## Kim

Ugh I keep shouting at the TV at the moment. Kylie can talk, getting worried whenever David speaks to Tina. She's the one that's been unfaithful. 

Grrr Nick. I just don't think he has the right to ask for a DNA test when he's the one that's done the dirty. It should be up to David in my opinion. Then again, since David can write poison pen letters and fake reviews, why can't he create a fake DNA result sheet? He could go to the hospital and ask Nick for a DNA sample to make him think that he is taking it seriously. Nick wouldn't know that he didn't send it off.

----------

tammyy2j (11-10-2013)

----------


## Katy

Im getting well and truely sick of David and Nick! Boring Boring Boring!

----------

lizann (08-10-2013)

----------


## lizann

nick needs a shave and a slap 

loud drunk Irishman, all michelle's dad needs now is a leprechaun suit

----------

Kim (08-10-2013), tammyy2j (11-10-2013)

----------


## lizann

nick needs a shave and a slap 

loud drunk Irishman, all michelle's dad needs now is a leprechaun suit

----------


## lizann

tina's lips got quite large

----------


## tammyy2j

Kylie is really annoying and grating on me big time lately

----------


## flappinfanny

lovely scene with hayley and carla.  beautifully written and acted.  for me the scene worked because of the respect the two characters have for each other.  more of this please corrie and less stunts and murder's.

----------


## flappinfanny

mecca bingo would have been packed out on friday.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Well that shocked me. Kept expecting David to realise that he'd somehow read the results wrong, with the way he looked. He was also doing a good guilty impression for someone who isn't having an affair.

----------


## lizann

so david is the daddy

----------


## sarah c

> so david is the daddy


so now the DNA results sit in the DVD box and are found by...? Kylie...? Gail...?

and whichever they manage to then keep their gob shut until the Christening?

----------


## sarah c

Steve Mac is a plonka!!

----------


## Kim

> so now the DNA results sit in the DVD box and are found by...? Kylie...? Gail...?
> 
> and whichever they manage to then keep their gob shut until the Christening?


Don't think it is far away as Kylie was talking to the Vicar the other week.

----------


## tammyy2j

I am happy David is the daddy, Nick seemed disappointed and angry as he knows with Leanne he will never now have a biological child of his own

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad they didn't go the obvious route and make Nick the father.  I loved David's and Nick's scenes together, especially David's confusion and anger at Nick's disappointment at the result.

----------

lizann (14-10-2013), Perdita (14-10-2013), tammyy2j (15-10-2013)

----------


## Kim

> I am happy David is the daddy, Nick seemed disappointed and angry as he knows with Leanne he will never now have a biological child of his own


He might. I just searched Leanne on Wikipedia and she isn't infertile. She's unlikely to conceive naturally but this is soapland and there is always IVF. I'm sure Leanne could afford it if she could potentially have loaned Stella the money to re-fit the pub. 

I agree it would be interesting though if Nick eventually explains his reaction to David in this way.

----------


## lizann

good to see a nice side to norris helping roy to dance 

anyone find hayley's new cancer friend a bit strange 

lol'd at eva getting smacked and tracey saying about tina being orange  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2013), tammyy2j (15-10-2013)

----------


## lizann

good to see a nice side to norris helping roy to dance 

anyone find hayley's new cancer friend a bit strange 

lol'd at eva getting smacked and tracey saying about tina being orange  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> He might. I just searched Leanne on Wikipedia and she isn't infertile. She's unlikely to conceive naturally but this is soapland and there is always IVF. I'm sure Leanne could afford it if she could potentially have loaned Stella the money to re-fit the pub. 
> 
> I agree it would be interesting though if Nick eventually explains his reaction to David in this way.


I thought after her miscarry and fall down the stairs Leanne couldn't carry a baby now

----------


## LizzyBizzy

The fortune teller in tonight's show used to be in Shameless, but can't remember her character's name from that. I'm assuming she picked the death card in the tarot reading, and arranging for the ballroom to be open was supposedly showing us she wasn't a charlatan. I liked it.

----------


## jules29

She did start to turn the death card over, but didn't want to tell her, that's why she said go back today.

The DNA wont be conclusive if 2 potential fathers are brothers, they would BOTH need to be tested along with mother and baby for it to be accurate so could be a twist for future.

----------


## jules29

She did start to turn the death card over, but didn't want to tell her, that's why she said go back today.

The DNA wont be conclusive if 2 potential fathers are brothers, they would BOTH need to be tested along with mother and baby for it to be accurate so could be a twist for future.

----------

Dazzle (17-10-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

corrie is going in the wrong direction. liz/steve/michelle a joke.    it is only the roy and hayley scenes saving this soap.  beautiful scenes in blackpool.  julie and david are a class  act.

----------


## lizann

> The fortune teller in tonight's show used to be in Shameless, but can't remember her character's name from that. I'm assuming she picked the death card in the tarot reading, and arranging for the ballroom to be open was supposedly showing us she wasn't a charlatan. I liked it.


lillian or as frank's called her bo selecta  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i feel sorry for david, kylie and nick getting off scot free

----------


## Dazzle

> i feel sorry for david, kylie and nick getting off scot free


Kylie and Nick haven't exactly got off scott-free - they've both lost their marriages and Nick nearly lost his life.  David's reaction to their one-night stand was that of an evil mind...I still love watching him though  :Big Grin: 

I'm enjoying Liz being back, and her scenes with Steve are always entertaining.  They're spoilt by Michelle's presence though, as far as I'm concerned.

There wasn't a dry eye in the house when Roy and Hayley danced together  :Sad:

----------


## Glen1

Thought the Roy and Hayley scenes were magic, and bringing " lillian" in as the fortune teller, icing on the cake . Might go down as a bit of classic corrie imo. The " biscuitgate" scene was funny, good to see Liz back.

----------


## tammyy2j

Gail saying she wished David was aborted was harsh, yes he went OTT in his revenge of Nick but to be fair he did sleep with his wife (all Kylie's fault  :Stick Out Tongue: )  I felt a tad sorry for David too last night, Jack's acting is top class as David imo plays him brilliantly, him and Jane Danson are saving the storyline acting wise for me as Ben Price is a terrible actor  

The scenes of Roy and Hayley were lovely

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like having Liz back too but hate Michelle's da

----------


## lizann

> Kylie and Nick haven't exactly got off scott-free - they've both lost their marriages and Nick nearly lost his life.  David's reaction to their one-night stand was that of an evil mind...I still love watching him though 
> 
> I'm enjoying Liz being back, and her scenes with Steve are always entertaining.  They're spoilt by Michelle's presence though, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> There wasn't a dry eye in the house when Roy and Hayley danced together


david didn't set out to kill nick he wanted him to pull over and no one forced kylie and nick to have sex and then gail inviting both back to the house for tea and crumpets  :Angry:  so mad at her and kylie and nick more so than david  

nick is alive and leanne will forgive him as she was chasing after peter the night before and kylie seems more upset over nick than david, she must care more for him

----------


## Dazzle

> david didn't set out to kill nick he wanted him to pull over and no one forced kylie and nick to have sex and then gail inviting both back to the house for tea and crumpets  so mad at her and kylie and nick more so than david  
> 
> nick is alive and leanne will forgive him as she was chasing after peter the night before and kylie seems more upset over nick than david, she must care more for him


David undid Nick's seatbelt before trying to stop the van, as can clearly be seen in this youtube video:


.  

Nick even mentioned it to David in the hospital, and David didn't deny it.  The only reason to undo his seatbelt would be to hurt or kill him, which seriously outdoes a one-night stand in my book.  That's why Nick's getting all the sympathy.

Yes, Nick is alive (just) and Leanne will probably forgive him as this is a soap, but she likely wouldn't in real life.  Kylie is more upset about Nick because she realizes the gravity of what David did when he terrorized and tried to kill Nick.  She now knows how evil David is deep down and, understandably, wants nothing to do with him.

As I said, this is a soap, so we know all will eventually be forgiven  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

david wanted nick to stop because he was going back to confess to leanne and the family, david didn't want to kill him 

david and roy scene was nice, don't david own the house and salon?

----------


## lizann

david wanted nick to stop because he was going back to confess to leanne and the family, david didn't want to kill him 

david and roy scene was nice, don't david own the house and salon?

----------


## flappinfanny

what corrie has drawn attention to is the gap between the brilliant and the mediocre.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Dennis selling his mother's ring or Rita's ring and why exactly?

Hayley's friend went downhill sick very fast

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Katy

I think his mothers ring is ritas ring. 

He owes the council money, so he was selling it to get the money for that. 

Poor Roy, he is absolutly smashing this David Neilson! Heartbraking stuff.

----------

flappinfanny (22-10-2013), lizann (22-10-2013), tammyy2j (21-10-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I have no interest in the Tina and Tracey feud over the ring

----------


## flappinfanny

i quite liked those scenes with tracey and tina.  beautifully acted and well written scenes with sally and roy.  quality.

----------


## tammyy2j

I had to laugh at Liz taking about the men in Spain's tans with Tina looking orange and Liz very white

----------


## tammyy2j

> i quite liked those scenes with tracey and tina.  beautifully acted and well written scenes with sally and roy.  quality.


I agree the scenes with Sally and Roy were sad and lovely

----------


## lizann

tommy's exit was pathetic and lame 

tina and peter had quite a few scenes tonight building up for their affair

----------


## lizann

tommy's exit was pathetic and lame 

tina and peter had quite a few scenes tonight building up for their affair

----------


## tammyy2j

> tommy's exit was pathetic and lame 
> 
> tina and peter had quite a few scenes tonight building up for their affair


Tina didn't care too much that Tommy had left (she was suppose to love him) she even went back into work 

I forgot Tina and David are step siblings

----------

lizann (06-11-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't care for Tina and Tracey's feud at all

----------

lizann (06-11-2013), Perdita (24-10-2013)

----------


## mariba

I DO care..so much so that it's starting to be exhausting to watch! Tracy shouldn't have ever come back to Corrie, I'm so tired of her. Like this evening now, too much of her and she went too far. Please get rid of her character!

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2013), lizann (06-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

faye's friend is a right little brat

----------

Perdita (07-11-2013), tammyy2j (07-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

poor mary but nice to see owen and mary bonding  :Stick Out Tongue:  even if he too is bully 

i'm kinda finding the hayley and roy scenes lately a tad boring and tedious and as for todd what a douchebag asshole 

grace is a brat but she is a crackling little actress much better than faye

----------


## lizann

poor mary but nice to see owen and mary bonding  :Stick Out Tongue:  even if he too is bully 

i'm kinda finding the hayley and roy scenes lately a tad boring and tedious and as for todd what a douchebag asshole 

grace is a brat but she is a crackling little actress much better than faye

----------


## lizann

has gail told martin about david yet? he would want to come and see his son and granddaughter

----------


## Snagglepus

And what about his grandad, you never hear of him anymore. He has never been in touch over any of the family crisis.
Then maybe it is the writers who think we are stupid enough to forget about these characters.

----------


## sarah c

> And what about his grandad, you never hear of him anymore. He has never been in touch over any of the family crisis.
> Then maybe it is the writers who think we are stupid enough to forget about these characters.


his granddad (Gails dad) was dying when we last saw him? but you're right we never hear of them any more....David would surely have gone to Martin's rather than sleep on a bench!!

----------


## sarah c

> And what about his grandad, you never hear of him anymore. He has never been in touch over any of the family crisis.
> Then maybe it is the writers who think we are stupid enough to forget about these characters.


his granddad (Gails dad) was dying when we last saw him? but you're right we never hear of them any more....David would surely have gone to Martin's rather than sleep on a bench!!

----------


## Perdita

Did Martin's new wife not have issues with David and they had little contact after David spent time with them in Liverpool?

----------


## deedeemac

David's dad is never mentioned and they have not said anything about telling Becky that Haley's dying. Doesn't make sense, its like there are new writers that do not really know much about the characters they write for. Mad.

----------

Snagglepus (29-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

> David's dad is never mentioned and they have not said anything about telling Becky that Haley's dying. Doesn't make sense, its like there are new writers that do not really know much about the characters they write for. Mad.


knowing how becky felt about family she would be back to see hayls and kylie by now

----------


## lizann

> David's dad is never mentioned and they have not said anything about telling Becky that Haley's dying. Doesn't make sense, its like there are new writers that do not really know much about the characters they write for. Mad.


knowing how becky felt about family she would be back to see hayls and kylie by now

----------


## lizann

that brat grace poor simon

----------


## lizann

where was leanne tonight? she will be tearing into faye and anna when she sees the video footage

----------


## lizann

bridezilla carla couldn't give a toss about simon 

tina and peter scenes seem very forced

----------


## lizann

bridezilla carla couldn't give a toss about simon 

tina and peter scenes seem very forced

----------


## lizann

steve: big of any man to marry two women  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> steve: big of any man to marry two women


Steve was funny last night  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

Glad they didnt take to long to get the video footage I had a horrible feeling that it was going to drag on for ages. 

Am using today to catch up on TV as I finally as a day off work! Corrie is first on my list. 

Im not getting the point of Steve and his college course.

----------


## Dazzle

> Im not getting the point of Steve and his college course.


It basically just seems like an excuse to have Liz, Michelle and Lloyd laugh at Steve.  Very annoying 
storyline  :Angry:   Steve used to be a great dramatic character - why have they made him a spineless laughing-stock?

Enjoy your day off  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

I also expect that Andrea will interfere with Steve and Michelle's relationship

----------


## sarah c

duplication..ta da da..duplication..

if you want to reach the top, duplications what you need.....

----------


## sarah c

> It basically just seems like an excuse to have Liz, Michelle and Lloyd laugh at Steve.  Very annoying 
> storyline   Steve used to be a great dramatic character - why have they made him a spineless laughing-stock?
> 
> Enjoy your day off


I think we are building up to Michelle finding out that Andrea is not the Moose Steve has portrayed her as.....Steve lies about attractiveness of Andrea, Steve lies about length of time spent at college, Steve lies that study group consists of many students when it is just him and Andrea....cue comical mix up where michelle thinks he is having an affair!!

----------


## Perdita

Andrea is played by Haley Tamaddon who used to be in Emmerdale -  I think she looks a bit like Michelle and certainly is attractive

----------


## lizann

> I also expect that Andrea will interfere with Steve and Michelle's relationship


good as i find them quite boring 

peter and tina on his wedding night fast worker is petey barlow

----------


## lizann

> I also expect that Andrea will interfere with Steve and Michelle's relationship


good as i find them quite boring 

peter and tina on his wedding night fast worker is petey barlow

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Another rubbish wedding on a soap!  What a bad impression they're giving out.  Why bother getting married with the attitude some people have to marriage?

Are we supposed to think Peter and Tina just kissed or did more than that?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I also expect that Andrea will interfere with Steve and Michelle's relationship


Probably.  Another Becky job is it?

----------


## lizann

> Another rubbish wedding on a soap!  What a bad impression they're giving out.  Why bother getting married with the attitude some people have to marriage?
> 
> Are we supposed to think Peter and Tina just kissed or did more than that?


in less than what two weeks peter has strong feelings for tina over carla the woman he throw away his marriage and son for makes no sense to me 

i want rob to find out soon and beat peter 

carla really still likes her booze

----------


## tammyy2j

So no Ken, Deirdre and Amy at the wedding was Simon there?

Carla drunk again *yawn*

----------


## tammyy2j

Fiz looked nice

----------


## sarah c

why did everyone _Tracey certainly - sympathise with 'poor' Tina for turning up at teh wedding on her own - what about Fiz who also flew solo??!!

----------


## Perdita

Because Fiz has been widowed a while, Tina just been dumped, I guess, and Tracy did not sympathise, she was gloating at the fact she has a boyfriend, Tina has not

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> Because Fiz has been widowed a while, Tina just been dumped, I guess, and Tracy did not sympathise, she was gloating at the fact she has a boyfriend, Tina has not


true, but mention was made of Tyrone being on a call-out? yet no sympathy for Fiz being there alone

is it the case that women MUST have a partner or they are not complete?

----------


## sarah c

...

----------


## Perdita

> true, but mention was made of Tyrone being on a call-out? yet no sympathy for Fiz being there alone
> 
> is it the case that women MUST have a partner or they are not complete?


Guess they expected Tyrone to turn up later, point is that Fiz is not alone in life, I think, even if she attended the wedding by herself

----------


## Perdita

> true, but mention was made of Tyrone being on a call-out? yet no sympathy for Fiz being there alone
> 
> is it the case that women MUST have a partner or they are not complete?


Guess they expected Tyrone to turn up later, point is that Fiz is not alone in life, I think, even if she attended the wedding by herself

----------


## Kim

Where is Barley? Does no one except Roy and Carla have the internet in Weatherfield?

Mrs C, Mrs B, maybe the next husband will be Mr A when Carla finds out what happened between between Peter and Carla.

----------


## lizann

tina is quickly turning into a stalker/bunny boiler with peter 

i cant believe hayley gave her son the money i hope he lets her see him and the kids more before he dies, fiz is jealous as well as protective

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Hayley does sort of owe her son.  Think about all those years of child maintenance she didn't pay!  Would be nice if she left her grandchildren something.

----------


## lizann

great acting from david platt tonight 

when did dev and gary become good pals so much that he brings his mate the fitness guru around to help dev

----------


## lizann

great acting from david platt tonight 

when did dev and gary become good pals so much that he brings his mate the fitness guru around to help dev

----------


## tammyy2j

Why isn't Nick concentrating in his own family Leanne and Simon, Leanne won't be happy if he pays the mortgage and bills for Kylie 

I agree great acting from Jack as David

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Rita going to push Dennis into Gloria's arms and why is Brian confiding in midwife Marcus?

----------


## sarah c

> great acting from david platt tonight 
> 
> when did dev and gary become good pals so much that he brings his mate the fitness guru around to help dev


Since the storyline dictated it!!

----------


## sarah c

> why is Brian confiding in midwife Marcus?


To give Marcus something to do?

Before Todd seduces him, Maria dumps him, and he leaves,....?

----------


## sarah c

....

----------


## lizann

> Since the storyline dictated it!!


typical ****ty writing

----------


## sarah c

> Hayley does sort of owe her son.  Think about all those years of child maintenance she didn't pay!  Would be nice if she left her grandchildren something.


does she? after he came looking for her, didnt like what he found and was an ****!!!

----------


## Perdita

> Hayley does sort of owe her son.  Think about all those years of child maintenance she didn't pay!  Would be nice if she left her grandchildren something.


 Was that mentioned that Hayley never payed?

----------


## sarah c

> Was that mentioned that Hayley never payed?


no but it was mentionned that Hayley/Harold never knew a son exisited? as the pregnancy sort of came after the relationship with Christians mother ended? So Harold never knew he had a son, so hayley couldnt have paid anything towards him...?

----------

Perdita (10-12-2013)

----------


## sarah c

I feel if after the inital (big) shock of coming to find harold and getting Hayley, Christian had tried to understand - then he deserved support from hayley in times of financial hardship - the fact he only came back sniffing round when he needed something makes him slime!!

----------

mariba (10-12-2013), Perdita (10-12-2013), tammyy2j (10-12-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> no but it was mentionned that Hayley/Harold never knew a son exisited? as the pregnancy sort of came after the relationship with Christians mother ended? So Harold never knew he had a son, so hayley couldnt have paid anything towards him...?


Yes, that was the way I took it.

----------

Perdita (11-12-2013)

----------


## Snagglepus

Why did Christian say Haley was his mother when he was getting chased out of the cafe last week?

----------


## sarah c

> Why did Christian say Haley was his mother when he was getting chased out of the cafe last week?


 maybe he is confused as to whether it should be 'father'? or is it more PC to say 'mother'?

----------


## sarah c

> Why did Christian say Haley was his mother when he was getting chased out of the cafe last week?


 or maybe he is just a bigotted knob who choses to acknowldge Hayley when it suits him?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

I had a tear from the David and Gail scene 

Do Kylie and Nick not care what this is doing to Gail and the kids? David is great with Max and he isn't his real dad

----------


## sarah c

and how come, it is David's house? David's daughter, David that hasnt cheated on his wife?

yet Gail and Nick are ordering him away!?

I've not often been a David fan, but right now I am team David all the way!!

get a solicitor son, chuck them all out of your house and go for full custody!!!

----------

Glen1 (16-12-2013), lizann (15-12-2013), mariba (14-12-2013), Perdita (12-12-2013), tammyy2j (12-12-2013)

----------


## sarah c

...

----------


## lizann

stay away for good kylie she don't care about the kids 

why is rita such a nag to dennis

----------


## lizann

stay away for good kylie she don't care about the kids 

why is rita such a nag to dennis

----------


## Perdita

> why is rita such a nag to dennis


So that Dennis can go off with the group and revive some of his youth

----------


## Perdita

> why is rita such a nag to dennis


So that Dennis can go off with the group and revive some of his youth

----------


## lizann

tina and kylie both very annoying tonight

----------


## Dazzle

> tina and kylie both very annoying tonight


It's a shame Tina's character has been changed so much for this storyline - she used to be a nice girl.  She'd do well to listen to Peter's warning...

----------

lizann (18-12-2013), tammyy2j (17-12-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> It's a shame Tina's character has been changed so much for this storyline - she used to be a nice girl.  She'd do well to listen to Peter's warning...


Michelle Keegan must have really upset someone to have this change write in for Tina??!

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2013), lizann (18-12-2013), tammyy2j (17-12-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> It's a shame Tina's character has been changed so much for this storyline - she used to be a nice girl.  She'd do well to listen to Peter's warning...


Michelle Keegan must have really upset someone to have this change write in for Tina??!

----------


## tammyy2j

Tina has become quite bunny boilerish quickly for Peter

----------


## lizann

> Michelle Keegan must have really upset someone to have this change write in for Tina??!


i wonder is it over mark from esssex but besides looked tangoed they didn't cheat whereas kym marsh has the producers offering her more storylines and money to stay on the show 

i prefer we see tina breakdown again over losing tommy and the baby (which is now forgotten about) and also bond more with david and his kids now kylie is off the rails

----------


## tammyy2j

Rob's interest in Tina happened quite quickly 

Some good lines from Norris tonight to Dennis and his rock star pal

----------

lizann (20-12-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

> Rob's interest in Tina happened quite quickly 
> 
> Some good lines from Norris tonight to Dennis and his rock star pal


but much better match and chemistry there than with peter

----------


## lizann

> Rob's interest in Tina happened quite quickly 
> 
> Some good lines from Norris tonight to Dennis and his rock star pal


but much better match and chemistry there than with peter

----------


## lizann

so sick of tina and kylie their storylines are putting me off the show now

----------


## tammyy2j

I quite liked the Christmas day episode some nice fun and equally sad moments too (as it is Hayley's last) but I am tired of the Nick and Kylie storyline

----------


## sarah c

> I quite liked the Christmas day episode some nice fun and equally sad moments too (as it is Hayley's last) but I am tired of the Nick and Kylie storyline


Gail is so fickle!? Firstly she is all team Kylie with David as the anti Christ, now david is golden boy and Kylie is the devil.

Make your mind up woman!!

----------


## sarah c

> I quite liked the Christmas day episode some nice fun and equally sad moments too (as it is Hayley's last) but I am tired of the Nick and Kylie storyline


Gail is so fickle!? Firstly she is all team Kylie with David as the anti Christ, now david is golden boy and Kylie is the devil.

Make your mind up woman!!

----------


## Dazzle

> Gail is so fickle!? Firstly she is all team Kylie with David as the anti Christ, now david is golden boy and Kylie is the devil.
> 
> Make your mind up woman!!


That's probably the thing that's getting on my nerves most about this storyline.

Why would Gail swap her allegience so suddenly with no apparent motive or explanation, and nobody comments or questions her about it?  :Searchme:

----------


## Katy

I don't know who is doing my head in more Kylie nick or peter!!

----------


## Perdita

Definitely Kylie for me, Nick will be ok eventually and Tina gone, so Peter be ok

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't know who is doing my head in more Kylie nick or peter!!


Peter for me...the others have better reasons for their actions.

Kylie has got reason to be so upset (finding out her husband is a complete psycho) even though it's been dragged out far too long; Nick's change is understandable.  Tina's being annoying too, but at least she's had a bad year with the surrogacy and being unceremoniously dumped, so her complete personality transplant is realistic (in soap terms, anyway  :Smile: ).

Peter is just a total sleaze  :Angry:

----------

tammyy2j (01-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I don't know who is doing my head in more Kylie nick or peter!!


all of them really and am shocked by peter's sleazy behaviour

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2013), tammyy2j (01-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I don't know who is doing my head in more Kylie nick or peter!!


all of them really and am shocked by peter's sleazy behaviour

----------


## tammyy2j

> Peter for me...the others have better reasons for their actions.
> 
> Kylie has got reason to be so upset (finding out her husband is a complete psycho) even though it's been dragged out far too long; Nick's change is understandable.  Tina's being annoying too, but at least she's had a bad year with the surrogacy and being unceremoniously dumped, so her complete personality transplant is realistic (in soap terms, anyway ).
> 
> Peter is just a total sleaze


I hate how Peter was to poor Roy pushing him out the flat yet knowing Hayley was dying soon, I always liked the character Peter but he too like Tina seems to have had a personality transplant

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

LOL'd at Liz being all tough and threatening with Peter

----------

lizann (02-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

i'm not usually a fan of anthony cotton, but i thought sean's reaction to seeing hayley in the rovers was excellent. his shock at seeing hayley deteriorate was very clear to see in his face and very well played.

----------

LostVoodoo (03-01-2014)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

it's Tracy and Rob who do my head in.  Tracy always has done now she's got Rob double the pain in the backside.

----------

Perdita (02-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> it's Tracy and Rob who do my head in.  Tracy always has done now she's got Rob double the pain in the backside.


I agree - their "break in" was meant to be funny, I suppose, but I didn't find doing that to your own mother entertaining.  I was mad as hell when Deirdre gave in to them  :Angry: 

We've had an explanation (of sorts) at last for Tina's personality transplant - that her feelings for Peter were so strong that she lost her head.  Unfortunately, the charisma between the actors is non-existent, so that explanation doesn't jibe with what we saw onscreen.

----------


## parkerman

I thought the scene where Deirdre was discussing Rob's shortcomings with Rob and Tracey was a classic. 

I agree with you, Dazzle, it was somewhat spoiled later on by her giving in to them as I don't think she would have done.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2014), mariba (09-01-2014)

----------


## parkerman

************************************

----------


## alan45

> I thought the scene where Deirdre was discussing Rob's shortcomings with Rob and Tracey was a classic. 
> 
> I agree with you, Dazzle, it was somewhat spoiled later on by her giving in to them as I don't think she would have done.




She should have held out for a Blu-ray player to go with the plasma TV at least.  Of course maybe when Traceyluv leaves Dreary will have a torrid affair with Rob.

----------


## alan45

> I thought the scene where Deirdre was discussing Rob's shortcomings with Rob and Tracey was a classic. 
> 
> I agree with you, Dazzle, it was somewhat spoiled later on by her giving in to them as I don't think she would have done.




She should have held out for a Blu-ray player to go with the plasma TV at least.  Of course maybe when Traceyluv leaves Dreary will have a torrid affair with Rob.

----------


## sarah c

> She should have held out for a Blu-ray player to go with the plasma TV at least.  Of course maybe when Traceyluv leaves Dreary will have a torrid affair with Rob.


I thought drearie was going to hold out for more of a house makeover from them before chucking Rob out.

Sadly she has her specs set on Kal it seems!!

----------


## sarah c

Sadly she has her specs set on Kal it seems!!

Sadly for Kal that is......

----------


## GloriaW

Will be glad to see the back of Tina soon. They've exhausted every possible pairing with her to the point that it's ludicrous. Wish she would take jawless Gail with her though.

----------

mariba (09-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

> LOL'd at Liz being all tough and threatening with Peter


she was channelling jim so she was

----------


## Katy

Liz was the best bit in the episode there's a lot of characters that are making Corrie about tiresome at the moment

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2014), lizann (03-01-2014), tammyy2j (03-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nick has awfully skinny legs

----------


## flappinfanny

> Nick has awfully skinny legs


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Nick has awfully skinny legs


Sparrow legs we call them.  :Rotfl:

----------

alan45 (09-01-2014)

----------


## Bounty

I quite liked Nick but after seeing those legs - eurgh... :-/

----------


## lizann

nick needs to shave 

i really cant buy into that tina is so madly deeply in love with peter this soon

----------


## lizann

nick needs to shave 

i really cant buy into that tina is so madly deeply in love with peter this soon

----------


## Snagglepus

I didn't recognise Jasons dad. Looks like an imposter.

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne still has her shiner and Nick didn't smack her that hard did he?

So David and Kylie are back together and once again she sobered up fast despite a few minutes before being totally out of it, I can see David now cheating on her with Katy or Steph

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> Leanne still has her shiner and Nick didn't smack her that hard did he?
> 
> So David and Kylie are back together and once again she sobered up fast despite a few minutes before being totally out of it, I can see David now cheating on her with Katy or Steph


Looked hard enough to me and I agree, in tv and film land, people sober up immediately, regardless of how drunk they were a minute  ago

----------


## Perdita

> Leanne still has her shiner and Nick didn't smack her that hard did he?
> 
> So David and Kylie are back together and once again she sobered up fast despite a few minutes before being totally out of it, I can see David now cheating on her with Katy or Steph


Looked hard enough to me and I agree, in tv and film land, people sober up immediately, regardless of how drunk they were a minute  ago

----------


## sarah c

and no matter how drunk, you rarely see them vomit either?

----------


## GloriaW

i really cant buy into that tina is so madly deeply in love with peter this soon[/QUOTE]

The producers have been captializing on Michelle Keegans back to back soap award wins for sexiest by pairing her with anything with a pulse.

----------


## flappinfanny

> 3D House chuyÃÂªn cung c?p source karaoke hd , chep source karaoke , cung cap dau phat karaoke v?i giÃÂ¡ r? vÃ* t?t nh?t
> 
> 
> d?a ch? : 160 nh?t t?o, p8, q10, hcm


i quite agree stuart (the hat) blackburn is a  =&8Â£$.:@'vx!=(*\+.    :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

..........................................

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate Peter's behaviour, I despise the character now tbh 

Michelle is always horrid to poor Steve

----------

mariba (09-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## GloriaW

> I hate Peter's behaviour, I despise the character now tbh 
> 
> Michelle is always horrid to poor Steve


Peter's behaviour has been abominable for quite some time now. This is just his latest manifestation.

----------


## GloriaW

> I hate Peter's behaviour, I despise the character now tbh 
> 
> Michelle is always horrid to poor Steve


Peter's behaviour has been abominable for quite some time now. This is just his latest manifestation.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I hate Peter's behaviour, I despise the character now tbh


Yes, I like how Peter had changed when he got together with Carla.  They've ruined him now!

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I like how Peter had changed when he got together with Carla.  They've ruined him now!


kill him off with tina

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I like how Peter had changed when he got together with Carla.  They've ruined him now!


kill him off with tina

----------


## GloriaW

> kill him off with tina


Be patient. Michelle Keegan is leaving. But he was ruined a long time ago, just a brief respite with Carla. I wanted to kill him myself during the height of his alcoholic antics.

----------


## GloriaW

> kill him off with tina


Be patient. Michelle Keegan is leaving. But he was ruined a long time ago, just a brief respite with Carla. I wanted to kill him myself during the height of his alcoholic antics.

----------


## Dazzle

> Be patient. Michelle Keegan is leaving. But he was ruined a long time ago, just a brief respite with Carla. I wanted to kill him myself during the height of his alcoholic antics.


I still liked Peter when he was deep into his alcoholism, but I can't stand him any more  :Thumbsdown:   I'm still hoping his character can be saved when Tina goes.

The way Michelle speaks to the lovley Steve is vile  :Angry:

----------

mariba (09-01-2014), Ruffed_lemur (09-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

And that's when I lost all interest in him as he started becoming violent and neglecting his son. Typical of alcoholics who abuse responsibility and can lose control over their tempers.

----------


## Perdita

I know a bit late but ... where was Eccles when Rob and Tracy 'broke' into Deirdre's house?

----------


## lizann

> I know a bit late but ... where was Eccles when Rob and Tracy 'broke' into Deirdre's house?


walking himself around the red wreck

----------


## lizann

> I know a bit late but ... where was Eccles when Rob and Tracy 'broke' into Deirdre's house?


walking himself around the red wreck

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I still liked Peter when he was deep into his alcoholism, but I can't stand him any more   I'm still hoping his character can be saved when Tina goes.
> 
> The way Michelle speaks to the lovley Steve is vile


I hope Peter can be saved too.

Michelle is awful to Steve.  He deserves better, maybe Andrea!

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2014), mariba (09-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

If Michelle don't want kids why don't she do something about it like tubes tied

----------

lizann (09-01-2014), mariba (09-01-2014), Ruffed_lemur (09-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

For me the worst was what he put his son through. Remember all that?

----------


## Dazzle

> For me the worst was what he put his son through. Remember all that?


Do you mean Peter and Simon?  The fire in the flat etc?  That was terrible, but he eventually took responsibility and did something about it, so I found it forgiveable.  I still liked his character through all that, which I don't at the moment.  He's got no excuse for what he's been doing with Tina  :Angry:

----------


## GloriaW

You recall also the begnning of his relationship with his son found him reluctant to take an active role in raising his son until he found out that Lucy had left her estate to him on the condition that he raise the boy. That worked for him when he saw the money signs.

And he really took responsibllity after the fire didn't he? Remember he fell off the wagon and that's how George won interim custody of Simon.

Not to mention the emotional roller coaster the boy was put through in connection with his father's relationships.

And now he has this idiotic affair with Tina, who at the end made attempts to escape him but he still would move in for a snog. Oh, he's a real prince.

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

You recall also the begnning of his relatinoship with his son found him reluctant to take an active role in raising his son until he found out that Lucy had left her estate to him on the condition that he raise the boy. That worked for him when he saw the money signs.

And he really took responsibllity after the fire didn't he? Remember he fell off the wagon and that's how George won interim custody of Simon.

Not to mention the emotional roller coaster the boy was put through in connection with his father's realationships.

And now he has this idiotic affair with Tina, who at the end made attempts to escape him but he still would move in for a snog. Oh, he's a real prince.

----------


## Dazzle

> You recall also the begnning of his relationship with his son found him reluctant to take an active role in raising his son until he found out that Lucy had left her estate to him on the condition that he raise the boy. That worked for him when he saw the money signs.
> 
> And he really took responsibllity after the fire didn't he? Remember he fell off the wagon and that's how George won interim custody of Simon.
> 
> Not to mention the emotional roller coaster the boy was put through in connection with his father's relationships.
> 
> And now he has this idiotic affair with Tina, who at the end made attempts to escape him but he still would move in for a snog. Oh, he's a real prince.


Ha ha...you've got a much better memory than me, I must admit I didn't remember most of these transgressions  :Big Grin: 

I'm quite embarassed to say that I alwyas had a soft spot for him through all that though  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ha ha...you've got a much better memory than me, I must admit I didn't remember most of these transgressions 
> 
> *I'm quite embarassed to say that I alwyas had a soft spot for him through all that though*


Me too but not anymore this affair storyline with Tina is quite ludicrous imo putting him with Leanne again would have been much better

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tracey would even be better for Steve now than Michelle

----------

mariba (09-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Ha ha...you've got a much better memory than me, I must admit I didn't remember most of these transgressions 
> 
> I'm quite embarassed to say that I alwyas had a soft spot for him through all that though


OH, all these actors are usually charismatic and we get pulled in.

----------


## GloriaW

> Ha ha...you've got a much better memory than me, I must admit I didn't remember most of these transgressions 
> 
> I'm quite embarassed to say that I alwyas had a soft spot for him through all that though


OH, all these actors are usually charismatic and we get pulled in.

----------


## Perdita

> Tracey would even be better for Steve now than Michelle


Nooooooo  Tracey would be best off emigrating to Canada to be with Ken and off our screens  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Tracey would even be better for Steve now than Michelle


Nooooooo  Tracey would be best off emigrating to Canada to be with Ken and off our screens  :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

> Tracey would even be better for Steve now than Michelle


OMG I don't like him but even I wouldn't wish that on him. Haaa!

----------


## GloriaW

> Tracey would even be better for Steve now than Michelle


OMG I don't like him but even I wouldn't wish that on him. Haaa!

----------


## parkerman

It's a shame Peter and Tracy are brother and sister.They'd be just right for each other...mind you they are not blood related.....

----------


## GloriaW

Thank God. Imagine if they bred!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> If Michelle don't want kids why don't she do something about it like tubes tied


That's what I thought too!

----------


## lizann

> Me too but not anymore this affair storyline with Tina is quite ludicrous imo putting him with Leanne again would have been much better


peter does work best with leanne

----------


## GloriaW

Good oul Ken, the 500 lb elephant in the room.

----------


## Snagglepus

Simon Gregson is a pathetic actor, he was ok a long while ago but seems to have lost it. He is the most unbelievable actor in the street. He pulls a face like there is no one at home sometimes.
Steve MacDonald is not a daft character, he owns two business's. When he had his own construction firm he was shrewd, no one could pull the wool over his eyes. 
If he can't play his character with any credibility anymore he should be killed off.

----------


## parkerman

Can someone with a long Corrie memory remind me...? Was Todd always this unpleasant? I seem to remember him as quite a decent sort of character but now he's just a sh...you know what.

----------

alan45 (11-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

> Can someone with a long Corrie memory remind me...? Was Todd always this unpleasant? I seem to remember him as quite a decent sort of character but now he's just a sh...you know what.


  I blame those Londoners for his change of personality

----------

flappinfanny (11-01-2014), lizann (13-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

oh my word, its almost to painful to watch corrie at the mo with roy and hayley and that is not a criticism. this storyline has been beautifully crafted, well written and superbly acted. tonight i just wanted to hug roy.

----------


## GloriaW

> Simon Gregson is a pathetic actor, he was ok a long while ago but seems to have lost it. He is the most unbelievable actor in the street. He pulls a face like there is no one at home sometimes.
> Steve MacDonald is not a daft character, he owns two business's. When he had his own construction firm he was shrewd, no one could pull the wool over his eyes. 
> If he can't play his character with any credibility anymore he should be killed off.


I think he's kept on for his comedy skills on Corrie. It's certainly not for his dramatic ability. But then again, is he capable? They only utilize him in a comedic, one dimensional capacity.

----------


## GloriaW

> Simon Gregson is a pathetic actor, he was ok a long while ago but seems to have lost it. He is the most unbelievable actor in the street. He pulls a face like there is no one at home sometimes.
> Steve MacDonald is not a daft character, he owns two business's. When he had his own construction firm he was shrewd, no one could pull the wool over his eyes. 
> If he can't play his character with any credibility anymore he should be killed off.


I think he's kept on for his comedy skills on Corrie. It's certainly not for his dramatic ability. But then again, is he capable? They only utilize him in a comedic, one dimensional capacity.

----------


## GloriaW

> oh my word, its almost to painful to watch corrie at the mo with roy and hayley and that is not a criticism. this storyline has been beautifully crafted, well written and superbly acted. tonight i just wanted to hug roy.


Painful alright and in a way to me, exploitative. They're milking this for all it's worth knowing full well the emotional impact this subject has on the public. I'm only grateful that Hesmondhalgh has been reigned in with this storyline from her usual cartoonish OTT eye rolling performance as Haley.

----------


## GloriaW

> oh my word, its almost to painful to watch corrie at the mo with roy and hayley and that is not a criticism. this storyline has been beautifully crafted, well written and superbly acted. tonight i just wanted to hug roy.


Painful alright and in a way to me, exploitative. They're milking this for all it's worth knowing full well the emotional impact this subject has on the public. I'm only grateful that Hesmondhalgh has been reigned in with this storyline from her usual cartoonish OTT eye rolling performance as Haley.

----------


## parkerman

> I blame those Londoners for his change of personality


Poor Tina....

----------


## flappinfanny

for me the strawberries showed how desperate roy has become to try and help and give comfort to hayley.  it is destroying him watching his soul mate slipping away.  it wasn't a funny scene in the deli and nor was it meant it be.  i thought it was played to perfection by david.  his face at the end said it all.

----------

lizann (13-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Poor Tina....


They won't have to put up with her for too long....

----------


## Perdita

> Poor Tina....


They won't have to put up with her for too long....

----------


## GloriaW

> for me the strawberries showed how desperate roy has become to try and help and give comfort to hayley.  it is destroying him watching his soul mate slipping away.  it wasn't a funny scene in the deli and nor was it meant it be.  i thought it was played to perfection by david.  his face at the end said it all.


Absolutely and it would take a heart of stone not to be moved. But my point is they are taking subject matter, cancer, which is so highly evocative for millions and squeezing the last breath out of it...literally.

----------


## Dazzle

> Simon Gregson is a pathetic actor, he was ok a long while ago but seems to have lost it. He is the most unbelievable actor in the street. He pulls a face like there is no one at home sometimes.
> Steve MacDonald is not a daft character, he owns two business's. When he had his own construction firm he was shrewd, no one could pull the wool over his eyes. 
> If he can't play his character with any credibility anymore he should be killed off.


I don't think the state of Steve MacDonald is Simon Gregson's fault as Steve has been written as a buffoonish character for years now.  I remember him as an excellent character when he was younger - charismatic and compelling - especially as a villain.  I really wish they'd take his character back in that direction.  

Simon Gregson would have a bit of a shock at having to act again, but I for one think he'd manage it  :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

> I don't think the state of Steve MacDonald is Simon Gregson's fault as Steve has been written as a buffoonish character for years now.  I remember him an an excellent character when he was younger - charismatic and compelling - especially as a villain.  I really wish they'd take his character back in that direction.  
> 
> Simon Gregson would have a bit of a shock at having to act again, but I for one think he'd manage it


Would love to see what he's capable of but of course they have him set in stone at Corrie and he's obviously content to go on the way he's had been doing.

----------


## GloriaW

> I don't think the state of Steve MacDonald is Simon Gregson's fault as Steve has been written as a buffoonish character for years now.  I remember him an an excellent character when he was younger - charismatic and compelling - especially as a villain.  I really wish they'd take his character back in that direction.  
> 
> Simon Gregson would have a bit of a shock at having to act again, but I for one think he'd manage it


Would love to see what he's capable of but of course they have him set in stone at Corrie and he's obviously content to go on the way he's had been doing.

----------


## Perdita

> Would love to see what he's capable of but of course they have him set in stone at Corrie and he's obviously content to go on the way he's had been doing.


Guess keeping a regular pay check might also have something to do with it .. Shortly after Steven Arnold and Julia Haworth (Ashley and Claire Peacock) asked for better storylines they lost their jobs!!!

----------


## Perdita

> Would love to see what he's capable of but of course they have him set in stone at Corrie and he's obviously content to go on the way he's had been doing.


Guess keeping a regular pay check might also have something to do with it .. Shortly after Steven Arnold and Julia Haworth (Ashley and Claire Peacock) asked for better storylines they lost their jobs!!!

----------


## GloriaW

> Guess keeping a regular pay check might also have something to do with it .. Shortly after Steven Arnold and Julia Haworth (Ashley and Claire Peacock) asked for better storylines they lost their jobs!!!


You got that right. Many an actor has given up taking chances so that they can have a secure paycheck. The business is so competative and unstable and actors are notoriously insecure types.

----------


## GloriaW

> Guess keeping a regular pay check might also have something to do with it .. Shortly after Steven Arnold and Julia Haworth (Ashley and Claire Peacock) asked for better storylines they lost their jobs!!!


You got that right. Many an actor has given up taking chances so that they can have a secure paycheck. The business is so competative and unstable and actors are notoriously insecure types.

----------


## Dazzle

At least Steve got one over on Michelle last night.  He's still got his wits about him when he tries  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I agree witht that Steve has become more of a comic character over the years even though he has been a villian in previous years, but I like Steve and I think Simon is trying to do his best with what he has to work with. If you look who his main storylines are with Michelle & Lloyd none of them are good actors and there is only so much you can do with scene's in the cab office or pub. When Steve was with Becky there was a mixture of laughs and serious moments with them now it's just how can we humiliate Steve this episode. Steve needs a new woman someone strong who can act maybe Leanne or a new character or someone a bit dizzy like Eve.

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2014), lizann (13-01-2014), Perdita (11-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I agree witht that Steve has become more of a comic character over the years even though he has been a villian in previous years, but I like Steve and I think Simon is trying to do his best with what he has to work with. If you look who his main storylines are with Michelle & Lloyd none of them are good actors and there is only so much you can do with scene's in the cab office or pub. When Steve was with Becky there was a mixture of laughs and serious moments with them now it's just how can we humiliate Steve this episode. Steve needs a new woman someone strong who can act maybe Leanne or a new character or someone a bit dizzy like Eve.


For me soap actors in general are mediocre so he's not unique in that respect. And Corrie's forte is it's humor so in a way, he's getting the best from the Corrie writers. They're hardly great dramatists.

----------


## GloriaW

> I agree witht that Steve has become more of a comic character over the years even though he has been a villian in previous years, but I like Steve and I think Simon is trying to do his best with what he has to work with. If you look who his main storylines are with Michelle & Lloyd none of them are good actors and there is only so much you can do with scene's in the cab office or pub. When Steve was with Becky there was a mixture of laughs and serious moments with them now it's just how can we humiliate Steve this episode. Steve needs a new woman someone strong who can act maybe Leanne or a new character or someone a bit dizzy like Eve.


For me soap actors in general are mediocre so he's not unique in that respect. And Corrie's forte is it's humor so in a way, he's getting the best from the Corrie writers. They're hardly great dramatists.

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve getting a vasectomy wouldn't stop Michelle from getting pregnant, it only stops him becoming a father.
If Michelle doesn't want any more children then she should be sterilised.

----------

flappinfanny (12-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

they would have to surgically remove her clipboard first.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

i can not remember todd being such a vile character?

how did emily know there were strawberries at roy's?

----------


## flappinfanny

i can not remember todd being such a vile character?

how did emily know there were strawberries at roy's?

----------


## Perdita

> how did emily know there were strawberries at roy's?


She walked passed the cafe and saw the light on and walked in on them discussing what to do with the strawberries

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> how did emily know there were strawberries at roy's?


She walked passed the cafe and saw the light on and walked in on them discussing what to do with the strawberries

----------


## lizann

jamming  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (14-01-2014), tammyy2j (14-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Stella is becoming annoying again

----------


## GloriaW

She's remained annoying to me. Lipless, lackluster character who I never cared about one way or the other. That Michelle Collins came to the show has been no contribution at all.

----------


## GloriaW

Coronation Street bosses have been warned their plan to broadcast a terminally-ill character committing suicide before the watershed could lead to copycat deaths.
The programme's character Hayley Cropper - played by actress Julie Hesmondhalgh - will be shown taking an overdose because she cannot face living with incurable cancer.
But the scenes will be broadcast before 9pm, prompting welfare charity the Samaritans to express concern they could affect vulnerable viewers.

Coronation Street bosses and Ms Hesmondhalgh say they have approached the subject sensitively and do not believe he programme will lead to more suicides.
According to the Daily Mirror , the Samaritans provided storyline advice to the programme's producers, including requesting that details about the drugs used in the right-to-die storyline are not revealed.
A spokeswoman for the charity told the paper: "We advised them to give no details of the medication or how she obtained the drugs.

"Portraying an overdose as a gentle and peaceful way to die can be very dangerous and bears no resemblance to the reality of slow liver failure afterwards.
"We have advised them to make it as safe as possible, but we can't stop them from doing it. We might not agree, but dramas all, at some point, cover these issues."
Ms Hesmondhalgh said there was "an almost holy atmosphere" on set when she filmed her final scene with on-screen husband Roy, played by David Neilson.

"It didn't seem like I was watching anything to do with me at all, she said. "It was just these two characters that I really loved and seeing the end of their love story, oh yeah there were tears. My husband was absolutely devastated.
"The way it had been directed was very carefully done. There was an almost holy atmosphere on set and we only did one take.

"Kay Patrick, the director, made sure that everything was in place before we went for it so we weren't having to keep doing it over and over which is why it's quite raw I think."
Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn told the Daily Mirror: "We're not advocates for Hayley's decision and her belief she had a right to choose a time of her dying, in any way, shape or form."

----------


## GloriaW

Coronation Street bosses have been warned their plan to broadcast a terminally-ill character committing suicide before the watershed could lead to copycat deaths.
The programme's character Hayley Cropper - played by actress Julie Hesmondhalgh - will be shown taking an overdose because she cannot face living with incurable cancer.
But the scenes will be broadcast before 9pm, prompting welfare charity the Samaritans to express concern they could affect vulnerable viewers.

Coronation Street bosses and Ms Hesmondhalgh say they have approached the subject sensitively and do not believe he programme will lead to more suicides.
According to the Daily Mirror , the Samaritans provided storyline advice to the programme's producers, including requesting that details about the drugs used in the right-to-die storyline are not revealed.
A spokeswoman for the charity told the paper: "We advised them to give no details of the medication or how she obtained the drugs.

"Portraying an overdose as a gentle and peaceful way to die can be very dangerous and bears no resemblance to the reality of slow liver failure afterwards.
"We have advised them to make it as safe as possible, but we can't stop them from doing it. We might not agree, but dramas all, at some point, cover these issues."
Ms Hesmondhalgh said there was "an almost holy atmosphere" on set when she filmed her final scene with on-screen husband Roy, played by David Neilson.

"It didn't seem like I was watching anything to do with me at all, she said. "It was just these two characters that I really loved and seeing the end of their love story, oh yeah there were tears. My husband was absolutely devastated.
"The way it had been directed was very carefully done. There was an almost holy atmosphere on set and we only did one take.

"Kay Patrick, the director, made sure that everything was in place before we went for it so we weren't having to keep doing it over and over which is why it's quite raw I think."
Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn told the Daily Mirror: "We're not advocates for Hayley's decision and her belief she had a right to choose a time of her dying, in any way, shape or form."

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2014), tammyy2j (15-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

I've had concerns along these lines since this storyline unfolded along with just the general miliking of such an emotional issue. And that they consulted with the Samartians for help in writing this then disregard their recommendations mentioned in the above article just to me shows their irresponsible attitude.

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street bosses have been warned their plan to broadcast a terminally-ill character committing suicide before the watershed could lead to copycat deaths.


Gloria, could I please ask that you don't post spoilers in the "Current Episode Discussion" thread, as I, and others, deliberately don't read spoilers because we want to be surprised.  You can also use spoiler tags if you want to mention something coming up so that people don't accidentally read it, or, better still, post in the spoilers part of the forum  :Smile:

----------


## GloriaW

> Gloria, could I please ask that you don't post spoilers in the "Current Episode Discussion" thread, as I, and others, deliberately don't read spoilers because we want to be surprised.  You can also use spoiler tags if you want to mention something coming up so that people don't accidentally read it, or, better still, post in the spoilers part of the forum


Very sorry Dazzle. I thought it was general knowledge that there would be suicide in this storyline. Won't happen again.

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Gloria, could I please ask that you don't post spoilers in the "Current Episode Discussion" thread, as I, and others, deliberately don't read spoilers because we want to be surprised.  You can also use spoiler tags if you want to mention something coming up so that people don't accidentally read it, or, better still, post in the spoilers part of the forum


Very sorry Dazzle. I thought it was general knowledge that there would be suicide in this storyline. Won't happen again.

----------


## Dazzle

> Very sorry Dazzle. I thought it was general knowledge that there would be suicide in this storyline. Won't happen again.


Obviously I thought it was likely to happen but I didn't actually know until now  :Big Grin: 

Don't worry about it though - I avoid spoilers as best I can but it's hard to avoid them completely nowadays.

No harm done  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

so gary wants owen to go to a money lender but he wont himself

----------


## sarah c

> so gary wants owen to go to a money lender but he wont himself


Gary would have no collateral as security though would he?

Owen has the flat, the business and the house to put up as security against a loan

----------


## Perdita

And we already know he will risk it all only to be ripped off

----------


## Dazzle

> And we already know he will risk it all only to be ripped off


I do hope this isn't going to go down exactly as we're expecting it to.

----------


## Perdita

I think your hopes might be dashed  :Sad:

----------


## GloriaW

Owen is the last person to do business with.

----------


## Dazzle

> Owen is the last person to do business with.


Wasn't he supposed to be a bit of a cowboy builder when he first came into Corrie?  I remember he tried to rip Stella off, and Jason ended up doing the work for her instead.  Now Owen's made out to be whiter than white and naive into the bargain.

----------

Perdita (16-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Wasn't he supposed to be a bit of a cowboy builder when he first came into Corrie?  I remember he tried to rip Stella off, and Jason ended up doing the work for her instead.  Now Owen's made out to be whiter than white and naive into the bargain.


Only goes to show what the love of a woman can do to a man  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Wasn't he supposed to be a bit of a cowboy builder when he first came into Corrie?  I remember he tried to rip Stella off, and Jason ended up doing the work for her instead.  Now Owen's made out to be whiter than white and naive into the bargain.


Only goes to show what the love of a woman can do to a man  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm loving the new sly Todd.  Although I don't want to see another boring affair storyline (Todd and Marcus), I'm finding the way Todd's chasing after Marcus and slowly wearing him down very entertaining.  The way Todd so overtly eyes Marcus up is hilarious  :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

> Wasn't he supposed to be a bit of a cowboy builder when he first came into Corrie?  I remember he tried to rip Stella off, and Jason ended up doing the work for her instead.  Now Owen's made out to be whiter than white and naive into the bargain.


He's a real shady character and can turn very nasty indeed. I haven't felt safe around him since the whole incident with Eileen. Scarey.

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Wasn't he supposed to be a bit of a cowboy builder when he first came into Corrie?  I remember he tried to rip Stella off, and Jason ended up doing the work for her instead.  Now Owen's made out to be whiter than white and naive into the bargain.


He's a real shady character and can turn very nasty indeed. I haven't felt safe around him since the whole incident with Eileen. Scarey.

----------


## mariba

I hate new Todd!! He should have been left in London..
Poor Sean.. :Sad:

----------


## GloriaW

> I hate new Todd!! He should have been left in London..
> Poor Sean..


He's so egocentric and selfish. Bad news indeed.

----------


## GloriaW

> I hate new Todd!! He should have been left in London..
> Poor Sean..


He's so egocentric and selfish. Bad news indeed.

----------


## Dazzle

> He's so egocentric and selfish. Bad news indeed.


Agreed...but, to me, entertaining to watch  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

i did enjoy hayley's rant to tracey and bob looked very fetching in his suit

----------

Perdita (19-01-2014), tammyy2j (20-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

oh my word.  the scenes with roy and hayley, what can you say? the scenes were not outstanding.  outstanding doesn't even come close.  i don't think i have seen anything like this on tv for a very long time.   i was all churned up afterwards and couldn't settle down for the second part of silent witness. i dread to think how i will be come 9pm on monday.

----------

alan45 (19-01-2014), Kim (21-01-2014)

----------


## Kim

I don't think I can face watching it again until afterwards. I managed until the wheelchair was brought in on Monday.

----------

alan45 (19-01-2014)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

even if he did smell like wet dog lol

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't think I can face watching it again until afterwards. I managed until the wheelchair was brought in on Monday.


I'm in two minds whether to watch  :Sad: 

I don't usually watch soap episodes where I know favourite characters are likely to die, eg Pat and Dennis in EE, because I find it too traumatic.  I don't want to miss it either though, so I'm in a bit of a quandry  :Searchme:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I don't think I can face watching it again until afterwards. I managed until the wheelchair was brought in on Monday.


I didn't watch Friday's episodes and won't watch Monday's either.  Maybe Wednesday or Friday I'll resume watching.  Stuff like this always gets to me too much.  It's extra bad with Hayley speeding things up too.  Poor Roy!

----------


## GloriaW

> Agreed...but, to me, entertaining to watch


Didn't say he wasn't entertaining, just commenting on his nature. these baddies are always entertaining to me.

----------


## tammyy2j

I really like seeing Hayley have scenes with other characters like in the salon but I wished her and Kylie talked about Becky maybe show Roy and/or Hayley having a telephone call with her as the actress who played Becky couldn't return

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2014), Perdita (20-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I'm in two minds whether to watch 
> 
> I don't usually watch soap episodes where I know favourite characters are likely to die, eg Pat and Dennis in EE, because I find it too traumatic.  I don't want to miss it either though, so I'm in a bit of a quandry


I'll be giving it a mix. I've had it with the emotional manipulations.

----------


## GloriaW

> I'm in two minds whether to watch 
> 
> I don't usually watch soap episodes where I know favourite characters are likely to die, eg Pat and Dennis in EE, because I find it too traumatic.  I don't want to miss it either though, so I'm in a bit of a quandry


I'll be giving it a mix. I've had it with the emotional manipulations.

----------


## lizann

no need for carla to barge her way in, the nosy cow 

poor roy my tears are for him

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), mariba (21-01-2014), tammyy2j (21-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

julie and david were outstanding and owned the episode.  i wanted to hit gloria and dennis.  i didn't like the ending, it lost its impact.  i did like the scene with anna sitting downstairs knowing what was going on. i felt it was spoilt when carla came in with anna into the bedroom.

imo it would have been better to have left carla saying she thought something wasn't right. i also think the end scene should have been roy and hayley on the bed alone, fading out into darkness, playing the credits on the black background, with no music and no continuity announcer.

i hope julie and david get every gong going.

----------

alan45 (21-01-2014), Brucie (22-01-2014), Dazzle (21-01-2014), lizann (21-01-2014), mariba (21-01-2014), tammyy2j (21-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

----------------

----------


## Snagglepus

Seeing Dennis and Gloria together jogged my memory but nothing came to mind...  have I missed the "gig" that they were organising at the Bistro?

----------


## flappinfanny

---------

----------


## flappinfanny

yeap the so called 60's band played in the bistro a few weeks ago and it was a roaring success.  dennis is going to be a croos between val parnell and brian epstein.

i thought anna sitting alone in the caf was beautifully played by debbie rush.

----------

mariba (21-01-2014), tammyy2j (21-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

That was sad bye Hayley and thank you Julie and David such emotion from David even without words

Carla, Gloria and Dennis ruined a beautiful episode for me

----------

Brucie (22-01-2014), Dazzle (21-01-2014), flappinfanny (22-01-2014), mariba (21-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## GloriaW

> That was sad bye Hayley and thank you Julie and David such emotion from David even without words
> 
> Carla, Gloria and Dennis ruined a beautiful episode for me


~Well, this is a discussion forum and we do air our opinons. Sorry my voiced opinon ruined it for you. It shouldn't, you should be able to have your own opinions and other differing ones should hardly "ruin" an episode for you.

----------


## GloriaW

[QUOTE=tammyy2j;801865]That was sad bye Hayley and thank you Julie and David such emotion from David even without words

I agree about Gloria especially. Was she totally unaware of how sick Haley was and that Roy was dealing with it also? OH, how I miss Sue Johnston's character in The Royle Family!

----------


## sarah c

> ~Well, this is a discussion forum and we do air our opinons. Sorry my voiced opinon ruined it for you. It shouldn't, you should be able to have your own opinions and other differing ones should hardly "ruin" an episode for you.


She meant Gloria as in sue Johnston ruined it?

----------

alan45 (21-01-2014), Brucie (22-01-2014), Dazzle (21-01-2014), flappinfanny (22-01-2014), Perdita (21-01-2014), tammyy2j (21-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

Anna sat alone downstairs in the cafe was the performance fir me

----------

flappinfanny (22-01-2014), mariba (21-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

I think Hayley going to sleep for ever was well done and I think to see all other characters important to her showed their emotions in a caring way

----------

alan45 (21-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> ~Well, this is a discussion forum and we do air our opinons. Sorry my voiced opinon ruined it for you. It shouldn't, you should be able to have your own opinions and other differing ones should hardly "ruin" an episode for you.


Sure Tammy meant Gloria the character, not you

----------


## Perdita

> ~Well, this is a discussion forum and we do air our opinons. Sorry my voiced opinon ruined it for you. It shouldn't, you should be able to have your own opinions and other differing ones should hardly "ruin" an episode for you.


Sure Tammy meant Gloria the character, not you

----------

tammyy2j (21-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

Once I realized that I did try to remove the reply and put up a new one but seems, it didn't work.

----------


## Perdita

> Once I realized that I did try to remove the reply and put up a new one but seems, it didn't work.


You can use the  Edit Post option to correct/change your posts

----------


## Perdita

> Once I realized that I did try to remove the reply and put up a new one but seems, it didn't work.


You can use the  Edit Post option to correct/change your posts

----------


## mariba

> Anna sat alone downstairs in the cafe was the performance fir me


Anna was really good...and I agree with others saying that there was no need for Carla to march upstairs. I like Carla, I can understand she's worried and that's how she is, but she could have waited downstairs with Anna..
Both Julie and David have always been so good, I've absolutely loved them as a couple, and Hailey will be missed. But I must agree, that David deserves some kind of notification for his great perfomance on this storyline. The suffering&fear of being alone in his eyes was so real..That got me more than anything else. I was expecting myself to be in tears last night, but I really wasn't..Yet it was still touching- especially just before they went upstairs.But I know I will cry in Hayley's funeral.
I think the writers idea was to make it look like at the same time when someone dies, the other people just continue on with their lifes and (also insignificant-like Gloria/Dennis)problems..that's how life is..I think it was a really touching moment too when Hailey was looking out of the window and saw all the life on the street..and also when she gave her last advice to Chesney in the cafe. And I did cry when she hugged Fizz so tight and didn't want to let go..So sad!

One thing I've always wondered is..why do people always visit them in the cafe, why can't they go to the back to their sitting room? Even with Fizz&Ty and kids-wouldn't it make more sense to visit Hailey there?

----------


## tammyy2j

> ~Well, this is a discussion forum and we do air our opinons. Sorry my voiced opinon ruined it for you. It shouldn't, you should be able to have your own opinions and other differing ones should hardly "ruin" an episode for you.


I was talking about Gloria on screen Stella's mum

----------


## GloriaW

> You can use the  Edit Post option to correct/change your posts


Of course that's what i used and still it remained. I removed the old copy and put in new in that case.

----------


## GloriaW

> You can use the  Edit Post option to correct/change your posts


Of course that's what i used and still it remained. I removed the old copy and put in new in that case.

----------


## GloriaW

> Anna was really good...and I agree with others saying that there was no need for Carla to march upstairs. I like Carla, I can understand she's worried and that's how she is, but she could have waited downstairs with Anna..
> Both Julie and David have always been so good, I've absolutely loved them as a couple, and Hailey will be missed. But I must agree, that David deserves some kind of notification for his great perfomance on this storyline. The suffering&fear of being alone in his eyes was so real..That got me more than anything else. I was expecting myself to be in tears last night, but I really wasn't..Yet it was still touching- especially just before they went upstairs.But I know I will cry in Hayley's funeral.
> I think the writers idea was to make it look like at the same time when someone dies, the other people just continue on with their lifes and (also insignificant-like Gloria/Dennis)problems..that's how life is..I think it was a really touching moment too when Hailey was looking out of the window and saw all the life on the street..and also when she gave her last advice to Chesney in the cafe. And I did cry when she hugged Fizz so tight and didn't want to let go..So sad!
> 
> One thing I've always wondered is..why do people always visit them in the cafe, why can't they go to the back to their sitting room? Even with Fizz&Ty and kids-wouldn't it make more sense to visit Hailey there?


Carla has been like the anti-death squad with all this. But obviously the writers needed a catalyst for the entry into the flat.

----------


## GloriaW

> Anna was really good...and I agree with others saying that there was no need for Carla to march upstairs. I like Carla, I can understand she's worried and that's how she is, but she could have waited downstairs with Anna..
> Both Julie and David have always been so good, I've absolutely loved them as a couple, and Hailey will be missed. But I must agree, that David deserves some kind of notification for his great perfomance on this storyline. The suffering&fear of being alone in his eyes was so real..That got me more than anything else. I was expecting myself to be in tears last night, but I really wasn't..Yet it was still touching- especially just before they went upstairs.But I know I will cry in Hayley's funeral.
> I think the writers idea was to make it look like at the same time when someone dies, the other people just continue on with their lifes and (also insignificant-like Gloria/Dennis)problems..that's how life is..I think it was a really touching moment too when Hailey was looking out of the window and saw all the life on the street..and also when she gave her last advice to Chesney in the cafe. And I did cry when she hugged Fizz so tight and didn't want to let go..So sad!
> 
> One thing I've always wondered is..why do people always visit them in the cafe, why can't they go to the back to their sitting room? Even with Fizz&Ty and kids-wouldn't it make more sense to visit Hailey there?


Carla has been like the anti-death squad with all this. But obviously the writers needed a catalyst for the entry into the flat.

----------


## alan45

> ~well, this is a discussion forum and we do air our opinons. Sorry my voiced opinon ruined it for you. It shouldn't, you should be able to have your own opinions and other differing ones should hardly "ruin" an episode for you.





> she meant gloria as in sue johnston ruined it?



LOL  :Rotfl:

----------

parkerman (25-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> julie and david were outstanding and owned the episode.  i wanted to hit gloria and dennis.  i didn't like the ending, it lost its impact.  i did like the scene with anna sitting downstairs knowing what was going on. i felt it was spoilt when carla came in with anna into the bedroom.
> 
> imo it would have been better to have left carla saying she thought something wasn't right. i also think the end scene should have been roy and hayley on the bed alone, fading out into darkness, playing the credits on the black background, with no music and no continuity announcer.
> 
> i hope julie and david get every gong going.


I'm quite angry at the writers for ruining the scene of Hayley's death by having screeching Carla barging in.  It completely took me out of what had been a very moving scene up until then. Not happy at all  :Angry:

----------

Brucie (22-01-2014), flappinfanny (22-01-2014), Glen1 (22-01-2014), tammyy2j (21-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> LOL


I do hope you don't choke there laughing, oh I really do. Euthanasia? :Ninja:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna sitting on her own in the cafÃ© while Hayley was killing herself was quite poignant no need for Carla to bust in and don't get me started on that mule Tyrone looking for the toy and Gloria and Dennis another two idiots 

Dennis has gotten a personality transplant too since he is leaving

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2014), Glen1 (21-01-2014), lizann (21-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Becky mentioned did I miss that?

----------


## Perdita

> Was Becky mentioned did I miss that?


Yes, Hayley spoke about Becky but only briefly

----------

tammyy2j (22-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Was Becky mentioned did I miss that?


Yes, Hayley spoke about Becky but only briefly

----------


## flappinfanny

> Carla has been like the anti-death squad with all this. But obviously the writers needed a catalyst for the entry into the flat.


they could have opened wednesday's  episode with this.

----------

Brucie (22-01-2014), Glen1 (22-01-2014), tammyy2j (22-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Anna sitting on her own in the cafÃ© while Hayley was killing herself was quite poignant no need for Carla to bust in and don't get me started on that mule Tyrone looking for the toy and Gloria and Dennis another two idiots 
> 
> Dennis has gotten a personality transplant too since he is leaving


I think what we're really looking at here is a weak script. These actions were down to the writers wanting that dramatic discovery scene.

----------


## GloriaW

> Anna sitting on her own in the cafÃ© while Hayley was killing herself was quite poignant no need for Carla to bust in and don't get me started on that mule Tyrone looking for the toy and Gloria and Dennis another two idiots 
> 
> Dennis has gotten a personality transplant too since he is leaving


I think what we're really looking at here is a weak script. These actions were down to the writers wanting that dramatic discovery scene.

----------


## Snagglepus

Tyrone, Carla, Dennis, Gloria et al were not to know that Haley was doing herself in. Why should they not have acted as they did?

----------


## GloriaW

> Tyrone, Carla, Dennis, Gloria et al were not to know that Haley was doing herself in. Why should they not have acted as they did?


The writers needed them to do so in order to set up the dramatic break in scene. However, Carla certainly had her suspicions.

----------


## GloriaW

> Tyrone, Carla, Dennis, Gloria et al were not to know that Haley was doing herself in. Why should they not have acted as they did?


The writers needed them to do so in order to set up the dramatic break in scene. However, Carla certainly had her suspicions.

----------


## Dazzle

> Tyrone, Carla, Dennis, Gloria et al were not to know that Haley was doing herself in. Why should they not have acted as they did?


Tyrone especially wouldn't have been so pushy - it was totally out of character.




> The writers needed them to do so in order to set up the dramatic break in scene.


It didn't work and completely spoilt the atmosphere of the episode.

----------

GloriaW (22-01-2014), tammyy2j (22-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Tyrone especially wouldn't have been so pushy - it was totally out of character.
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't work and completely spoilt the atmosphere of the episode.


Totally agree and as I said in a previous post it was an example of weak writing. You often see this in soap scripts. They want to achieve an end and resort to illogical manuvers of plot/characters because I suppose, they lack the level of writing to come up with clever solutions.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Tyrone especially wouldn't have been so pushy - it was totally out of character.
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't work and completely spoilt the atmosphere of the episode.


Totally agree and as I said in a previous post it was an example of weak writing. You often see this in soap scripts. They want to achieve an end and resort to illogical manuvers of plot/characters because I suppose, they lack the level of writing to come up with clever solutions.

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Roy

----------


## flappinfanny

i found wednesday's episode more moving than monday's.  david was beyond brilliant.

----------

alan45 (23-01-2014), Glen1 (23-01-2014), lizann (23-01-2014), mariba (25-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

> i found wednesday's episode more moving than monday's.  david was beyond brilliant.


I actually for once liked Allison King. I thought she was super. Makes a pleasant change.

----------

GloriaW (23-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

> i found wednesday's episode more moving than monday's.  david was beyond brilliant.


I actually for once liked Allison King. I thought she was super. Makes a pleasant change.

----------

GloriaW (23-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I actually for once liked Allison King. I thought she was super. Makes a pleasant change.


My perception also of Allison King. Moving moments there when she comforted Roy.

----------

alan45 (23-01-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

How did the undertakers get Haley out of those awkward doors of the cafe. They would have had to stand her up.

----------


## Perdita

> How did the undertakers get Haley out of those awkward doors of the cafe. They would have had to stand her up.


Unless they took her in a body bag

----------


## Perdita

> How did the undertakers get Haley out of those awkward doors of the cafe. They would have had to stand her up.


Unless they took the body bag off the stretcher

----------


## Dazzle

> How did the undertakers get Haley out of those awkward doors of the cafe. They would have had to stand her up.


Good thinking  :Big Grin: 

Maybe there's a back door?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Unless they took her in a body bag


They usually take them in a spare coffin.

----------


## Perdita

> They usually take them in a spare coffin.


Saw the scene on the omnibus edition and she was in a body bag on a stretcher

----------


## Perdita

> They usually take them in a spare coffin.


Saw the scene on the omnibus edition and she was in a body bag on a stretcher

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Saw the scene on the omnibus edition and she was in a body bag on a stretcher


Really?  Probably different depending on where you live, or the undertakers.  A relative of mine was taken in a coffin.

----------


## GloriaW

> Really?  Probably different depending on where you live, or the undertakers.  A relative of mine was taken in a coffin.


I remember thinking why did they use a bag. I associate that with crime scenes but given the confines of the exit, it makes sense doesn't it?

----------


## GloriaW

> Really?  Probably different depending on where you live, or the undertakers.  A relative of mine was taken in a coffin.


I remember thinking why did they use a bag. I associate that with crime scenes but given the confines of the exit, it makes sense doesn't it?

----------


## sarah c

> I remember thinking why did they use a bag. I associate that with crime scenes but given the confines of the exit, it makes sense doesn't it?


I think a bag is the norm. Why waste a good coffin for a short trip!! My grandmother was an undertaker, she had lots if insight stories to tell!!

----------


## sarah c

She was in a body bag on a stretcher and coming down from the flat she was almost upright!!

----------


## alan45

> I think a bag is the norm. Why waste a good coffin for a short trip!! My grandmother was an undertaker, she had lots if insight stories to tell!!





> She was in a body bag on a stretcher and coming down from the flat she was almost upright!!


Bodies are usually removed on a stretcher and covered. A body bag is rarely used unless the body is in a bad way.  Stretchers are a lot easier to manoeuvre down stairs and round awkward corners.

----------


## alan45

> I think a bag is the norm. Why waste a good coffin for a short trip!! My grandmother was an undertaker, she had lots if insight stories to tell!!





> She was in a body bag on a stretcher and coming down from the flat she was almost upright!!


Bodies are usually removed on a stretcher and covered. A body bag is rarely used unless the body is in a bad way.  Stretchers are a lot easier to manoeuvre down stairs and round awkward corners.

----------

GloriaW (26-01-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I remember thinking why did they use a bag. I associate that with crime scenes but given the confines of the exit, it makes sense doesn't it?


I thought that but times have changed I guess.  Anyone know if there was to be an investigation into Hayley's death?  I've missed some episodes.

----------


## Perdita

There will be an autopsy to establish the cause of death

----------


## GloriaW

> Bodies are usually removed on a stretcher and covered. A body bag is rarely used unless the body is in a bad way.  Stretchers are a lot easier to manoeuvre down stairs and round awkward corners.


That's what I thought; they're not the norm.

----------


## GloriaW

> Bodies are usually removed on a stretcher and covered. A body bag is rarely used unless the body is in a bad way.  Stretchers are a lot easier to manoeuvre down stairs and round awkward corners.


That's what I thought; they're not the norm.

----------


## Dazzle

> There will be an autopsy to establish the cause of death


Didn't the GP sign the death certificate?  She seemed in no doubt that Hayley died from the cancer.  I'm not sure if an autopsy is needed in the case of a known terminal patient  :Ponder: 

To be honest, I wondered if the doc guessed what Hayley had done and decided to let it go.

----------


## GloriaW

> I thought that but times have changed I guess.  Anyone know if there was to be an investigation into Hayley's death?  I've missed some episodes.


I would expect they might as this was not a death from natural causes.

----------


## GloriaW

> I thought that but times have changed I guess.  Anyone know if there was to be an investigation into Hayley's death?  I've missed some episodes.


I would expect they might as this was not a death from natural causes.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (27-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Didn't the GP sign the death certificate?  She seemed in no doubt that Hayley died from the cancer.  I'm not sure if an autopsy is needed in the case of a known terminal patient 
> 
> To be honest, I wondered if the doc guessed what Hayley had done and decided to let it go.


Her prognosis wasn't good but she was not at the point in her illness that she would suddenly expire at home. That was the whole point, she didn't want to get to that stage so pulled the plug early.

----------


## GloriaW

> Didn't the GP sign the death certificate?  She seemed in no doubt that Hayley died from the cancer.  I'm not sure if an autopsy is needed in the case of a known terminal patient 
> 
> To be honest, I wondered if the doc guessed what Hayley had done and decided to let it go.


Her prognosis wasn't good but she was not at the point in her illness that she would suddenly expire at home. That was the whole point, she didn't want to get to that stage so pulled the plug early.

----------


## Dazzle

> Her prognosis wasn't good but she was not at the point in her illness that she would suddenly expire at home. That was the whole point, she didn't want to get to that stage so pulled the plug early.


I know that, but the doc seemed to accept that Hayley had died from the cancer.

----------


## GloriaW

> I know that, but the doc seemed to accept that Hayley had died from the cancer.


To tell you the truth, i don't recall all the details of the scene but common sense dictates that an autoposy will reveal the poison in her system and then you have a death not from natural causes.

----------


## GloriaW

> I know that, but the doc seemed to accept that Hayley had died from the cancer.


To tell you the truth, i don't recall all the details of the scene but common sense dictates that an autoposy will reveal the poison in her system and then you have a death not from natural causes.

----------


## sarah c

A post mortem is at the discretion of the coroner is it not? And given Hayley was terminally ill and had seen the nurse or GP within the last two weeks a pm wouldn't be automatic

That said the GP couldn't issue a death certificate!!! Only certify death which are two different things!!

----------


## Dazzle

> A post mortem is at the discretion of the coroner is it not? And given Hayley was terminally ill and had seen the nurse or GP within the last two weeks a pm wouldn't be automatic
> 
> That said the GP couldn't issue a death certificate!!! Only certify death which are two different things!!


I'm pretty sure (from watching TV though, not from personal experience) that the morgue would have taken the body away if there was going to be an autopsy.  The undertakers would then collect the body from the morgue after the autopsy.

I haven't read the spoilers though, so maybe you all know something I don't  :Big Grin:  (please don't give it away if you do  :Smile: ).

----------


## sarah c

> I'm pretty sure (from watching TV though, not from personal experience) that the morgue would have taken the body away if there was going to be an autopsy.  The undertakers would then collect the body from the morgue after the autopsy.
> 
> I haven't read the spoilers though, so maybe you all know something I don't  (please don't give it away if you do ).


You are right but it's mortuary not morgue and post mortem not autopsy :-)

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> You are right but it's mortuary not morgue and post mortem not autopsy :-)


Oops...been watching too much US TV  :Big Grin:

----------

sarah c (27-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> You are right but it's mortuary not morgue and post mortem not autopsy :-)


A post mortem is an autopsy - to establish cause of death

----------


## Perdita

> You are right but it's mortuary not morgue and post mortem not autopsy :-)


A post mortem is an autopsy - to establish cause of death

----------


## GloriaW

> A post mortem is at the discretion of the coroner is it not? And given Hayley was terminally ill and had seen the nurse or GP within the last two weeks a pm wouldn't be automatic
> 
> That said the GP couldn't issue a death certificate!!! Only certify death which are two different things!!


Certainly that she died suddenly at home and was not hospitalized in the very last stages of her illness would be a red flag.

----------


## Snagglepus

The Doctor said "I'm afraid Haley's condition left her too weak to carry on, her body simply shut down", 
Anna asks, "So can you do a certificate"
Doctor "All done, you'll need to take this to the funeral directors" and gives Roy the death certificate.

So it is all done and dusted, no need for an enquiry.

----------


## GloriaW

> The Doctor said "I'm afraid Haley's condition left her too weak to carry on, her body simply shut down", 
> Anna asks, "So can you do a certificate"
> Doctor "All done, you'll need to take this to the funeral directors" and gives Roy the death certificate.
> 
> So it is all done and dusted, no need for an enquiry.


Why would we expect Corrie to be written with medical or legal accuracy?

----------


## GloriaW

> The Doctor said "I'm afraid Haley's condition left her too weak to carry on, her body simply shut down", 
> Anna asks, "So can you do a certificate"
> Doctor "All done, you'll need to take this to the funeral directors" and gives Roy the death certificate.
> 
> So it is all done and dusted, no need for an enquiry.


Why would we expect Corrie to be written with medical or legal accuracy?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The Doctor said "I'm afraid Haley's condition left her too weak to carry on, her body simply shut down", 
> Anna asks, "So can you do a certificate"
> Doctor "All done, you'll need to take this to the funeral directors" and gives Roy the death certificate.
> 
> So it is all done and dusted, no need for an enquiry.


Shoddy work on the doctor's part!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

Why move home with his mother if he don't want to be smothered with care, Nick I know you have a head injury but my god he is annoying

----------


## GloriaW

> Why move home with his mother if he don't want to be smothered with care, Nick I know you have a head injury but my god he is annoying


More annoying is the jawless wonder, Gail. She would make anyone crazy. But how infuriating that with her usual lack of judgment, has decided that Leanne is to blame. 

Fizz was also high on my annoyance monitor until the end of the episodes when finally she saw some sense after numerous people spoke with her; most notably Carla. Who by the way, has suddenly become a font of wisdom.

----------


## GloriaW

> Why move home with his mother if he don't want to be smothered with care, Nick I know you have a head injury but my god he is annoying


More annoying is the jawless wonder, Gail. She would make anyone crazy. But how infuriating that with her usual lack of judgment, has decided that Leanne is to blame. 

Fizz was also high on my annoyance monitor until the end of the episodes when finally she saw some sense after numerous people spoke with her; most notably Carla. Who by the way, has suddenly become a font of wisdom.

----------


## sarah c

Why does Nick think he can just rock up and Gail will take him in?

It is David's house after all?

----------


## GloriaW

> Why does Nick think he can just rock up and Gail will take him in?
> 
> It is David's house after all?


Considering David is responsible for his present condtion, he may consider he owes him.

----------


## GloriaW

> Why does Nick think he can just rock up and Gail will take him in?
> 
> It is David's house after all?


Considering David is responsible for his present condtion, he may consider he owes him.

----------


## sarah c

> Considering David is responsible for his present condtion, he may consider he owes him.


Hmmmmm. And which room is Nick now in? David and Kylie's? Gail's? Or Max's?

----------


## GloriaW

Maybe David will stick Gail on the couch. Better yet, off the street. (my dream)

----------


## parkerman

Can I ask you a genuine question, Gloria? Why do you watch the soaps? You don't seem to like anything about any of them!

----------


## GloriaW

> Can I ask you a genuine question, Gloria? Why do you watch the soaps? You don't seem to like anything about any of them!


And here's a genuine answer. I watch them for entertainment. But the fact remains I have a critical eye, which apparently rubs you the wrong way. Sorry about that, but I call them as I see them.
Soaps are never going to be comprised of the best acting, writing or direction. They are however, a slice of life and in the case of UK soaps, entertaining. I like them warts and all I guess you could say. Sort of like some people.

----------


## GloriaW

> Can I ask you a genuine question, Gloria? Why do you watch the soaps? You don't seem to like anything about any of them!


And here's a genuine answer. I watch them for entertainment. But the fact remains I have a critical eye, which apparently rubs you the wrong way. Sorry about that, but I call them as I see them.
Soaps are never going to be comprised of the best acting, writing or direction. They are however, a slice of life and in the case of UK soaps, entertaining. I like them warts and all I guess you could say. Sort of like some people.

----------

mariba (28-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I'd like to see Beth as a Rovers barmaid

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2014), lizann (28-01-2014), mariba (03-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I'd like to see Beth as a Rovers barmaid


Yes, I think she would be great

----------


## Perdita

> I'd like to see Beth as a Rovers barmaid


Yes, I think she would be great

----------


## Dazzle

I found last night's second episode even more moving than the one where Hayley died.  Seeing the effect on those she left behind was very sad  :Sad:   Even Carla and Fizz's conversation in the factory got me going, and I don't particularly like either of those characters.  David Neilson was superb as always.

----------

Perdita (28-01-2014), tammyy2j (28-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Maybe David will stick Gail on the couch. Better yet, off the street. (my dream)


is she not out in the shed?

----------


## parkerman

No.

----------


## Perdita

Didn't they have to remove the shed because they did not have planning permission?

----------


## parkerman

The shed must still be there because David threatened to move Gail into it last week (as a joke).

----------


## Perdita

I don't remember seeing the shed when Sally and Anna had their 'garden parties' ... :Ponder:

----------


## GloriaW

> I'd like to see Beth as a Rovers barmaid


Excellent idea and let's hope the writers picked up your mental send!
She'd be good as a focal point for a lot of things that could kick off in there. And knowing her, having access to all those people would just whet her appetite for gossip.

----------


## GloriaW

> I'd like to see Beth as a Rovers barmaid


Excellent idea and let's hope the writers picked up your mental send!
She'd be good as a focal point for a lot of things that could kick off in there. And knowing her, having access to all those people would just whet her appetite for gossip.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Hmmmmm. And which room is Nick now in? David and Kylie's? Gail's? Or Max's?


he was in maxs, as kylie commented that she was tired and hadn't realised max spoke so much in his sleep and he needed to get back in his own bed soon

----------


## GloriaW

> I found last night's second episode even more moving than the one where Hayley died.  Seeing the effect on those she left behind was very sad   Even Carla and Fizz's conversation in the factory got me going, and I don't particularly like either of those characters.  David Neilson was superb as always.


The aftermath is always so sad as the reality settles in. I found the scene in the episode when she died where Roy laid down on the bed by himself after everyone had gone as particularly sad. The start of the long road of mourning and loss.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

:


> is she not out in the shed?


That wouldn't be far enough to suit me. :Angry:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Excellent idea and let's hope the writers picked up your mental send!
> She'd be good as a focal point for a lot of things that could kick off in there. And knowing her, having access to all those people would just whet her appetite for gossip.


only matter of time before shes there. most people have tried bar work and no one ventures away from the street to get work, so its either the cabin with rita and Norris, the corner shop with deva nd sophie, she wouldn't fit into the bistro lol. or the cafÃ© with roy and anna.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

...

----------


## Snagglepus

What about the Kebab shop, isn't Chesney the manager, he can fix it for her.

----------

Perdita (29-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

The Wrath of Roy. Totally understandable or not?

----------


## Dazzle

> The Wrath of Roy. Totally understandable or not?


Reactions to suicide are always extreme - as we both know to our cost  :Sad:  - so I think it's understandable he's angry at the moment.  I think he'll calm down sooner or later, though he may never fully understand.

----------

GloriaW (30-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Reactions to suicide are always extreme - as we both know to our cost  - so I think it's understandable he's angry at the moment.  I think he'll calm down sooner or later, though he may never fully understand.


That would be my feelilngs pretty much. And in his case, lest we forget, he was made against his will to be part of the suicide even though technically he didn't administer the poison. She wanted his support and presence in order to accomplish it. That would leave him with feelings of resentment for sure.

----------


## GloriaW

> Reactions to suicide are always extreme - as we both know to our cost  - so I think it's understandable he's angry at the moment.  I think he'll calm down sooner or later, though he may never fully understand.


That would be my feelilngs pretty much. And in his case, lest we forget, he was made against his will to be part of the suicide even though technically he didn't administer the poison. She wanted his support and presence in order to accomplish it. That would leave him with feelings of resentment for sure.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The Wrath of Roy. Totally understandable or not?


I'd say totally understandable.

----------

GloriaW (31-01-2014), tammyy2j (31-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

a very good set of episodes tonight. stand out performances from david neilson and ali king. a nice touch having norris and mary dance in the back yard of the rovers. even michelle (clipboard) connor didn't annoy me tonight.

    i must say though after friday's episode's, i may give corrie a rest for a bit. story wise nothing seems to tickle my fancy. i'm afraid stuart the hat has to go!!!!

----------


## flappinfanny

----------------------------------------

----------


## GloriaW

Nielson was moving and convincing. Alison King continued to undergo her transformation into sainthood of late as a wise and caring Carla, unbeknownst to us before. Nice touches there too with the Norris character as he reaiized he snubbed Mary and made amends. 
It will be interesting to see what direction Roy goes in once he returns.

----------


## GloriaW

Nielson was moving and convincing. Alison King continued to undergo her transformation into sainthood of late as a wise and caring Carla, unbeknownst to us before. Nice touches there too with the Norris character as he reaiized he snubbed Mary and made amends. 
It will be interesting to see what direction Roy goes in once he returns.

----------


## Dazzle

I felt so sorry for Roy last night. Though I do sympathise with Hayley's decision to kill herself, Roy's been buffeted around helplessly by everyone else's decisions - before and after Hayley's death.  The constant interference and barging into his flat was really uncomfortable viewing  :Angry: 

To be honest, I was hoping he wouldn't go to the funeral just to spite the annoying Carla and Fizz.  The only person to really sympathise with his lonely plight was Mary.

The funeral was moving though and Carla recited one of my favourite funeral poems - it always gets me going  :Sad: 

I hope that Roy finds peace again.

----------


## GloriaW

~Come on Corrie writers, get something going for Roy. He needs some happiness.

----------


## Dazzle

> ~Come on Corrie writers, get something going for Roy. He needs some happiness.


I don't want him to start another relationship soon though, I don't think that would be realistic.  Maybe with Mary eventually...

----------

mariba (03-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

Wouldn't that be a memorable pairing! They've already shown similar interests and compatability.

----------


## Dazzle

> Wouldn't that be a memorable pairing! They've already shown similar interests and compatability.


And she was the only person who really understood what he was going through last night.

----------

mariba (03-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> And she was the only person who really understood what he was going through last night.


That's right. I sense a happy ending. Well, as happy as is possible in soapland!

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2014), mariba (03-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> And she was the only person who really understood what he was going through last night.


That's right. I sense a happy ending. Well, as happy as is possible in soapland!

----------


## LostVoodoo

Nah, Mary only has eyes for Norris!

----------


## Dazzle

> Nah, Mary only has eyes for Norris!


Remember she was after Roy for a while (when they got into the habit of playing chess together) and Hayley had to warn her off (I think).  So it is feasible she could fall for him again.  I agree she's seemed keener on Norris again recently.  Their little dance in the yard of the Rovers was sweet  :Smile: 

I wonder if we'll find out where Roy ends up, or if we'll never know where he goes or what he does whilst on the run from Fizz and Carla  :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

> Remember she was after Roy for a while (when they got into the habit of playing chess together) and Hayley had to warn her off (I think).  So it is feasible she could fall for him again.  I agree she's seemed keener on Norris again recently.  Their little dance in the yard of the Rovers was sweet 
> 
> I wonder if we'll find out where Roy ends up, or if we'll never know where he goes or what he does whilst on the run from Fizz and Carla


It's absolutely possible she could go for Roy. She'd be the one to make the moves, that's for sure though. Though that dance with Norris was a real romantic breakthrough.

----------


## GloriaW

> Remember she was after Roy for a while (when they got into the habit of playing chess together) and Hayley had to warn her off (I think).  So it is feasible she could fall for him again.  I agree she's seemed keener on Norris again recently.  Their little dance in the yard of the Rovers was sweet 
> 
> I wonder if we'll find out where Roy ends up, or if we'll never know where he goes or what he does whilst on the run from Fizz and Carla


It's absolutely possible she could go for Roy. She'd be the one to make the moves, that's for sure though. But that dance with Norris was a real romantic breakthrough.

----------


## Dazzle

> It's absolutely possible she could go for Roy. She'd be the one to make the moves, that's for sure though. But that dance with Norris was a real romantic breakthrough.


It was lovely, to be sure, but I can't see Norris wanting to have a romantic relationship with Mary.  She'd be over the moon if he does, though.

----------


## lizann

> I don't want him to start another relationship soon though, I don't think that would be realistic.  Maybe with Mary eventually...


roy needs his mammy back

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2014), flappinfanny (02-02-2014), Perdita (03-02-2014), tammyy2j (03-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> roy needs his mammy back


Really? He needs that aggravation again?? She didn't exactly have a calming effect on him. :Nono:

----------


## GloriaW

> It was lovely, to be sure, but I can't see Norris wanting to have a romantic relationship with Mary.  She'd be over the moon if he does, though.


Well, Norris seems always to be missing some levels of testosterone. To make the leap to even a kiss would be a major development.

----------

alan45 (03-02-2014), Dazzle (03-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> It was lovely, to be sure, but I can't see Norris wanting to have a romantic relationship with Mary.  She'd be over the moon if he does, though.


Well, Norris seems always to be missing some levels of testosterone. To make the leap to even a kiss would be a major development.

----------


## Dazzle

> Really? He needs that aggravation again?? She didn't exactly have a calming effect on him.


If Sylvia said the right things she'd be the person who could help him the most - but would she say those things is the question...

----------


## tammyy2j

I only liked Roy at Hayley's funeral tbh, Dennis annoyed me big time inviting him and Rita for dinner and welcoming Roy to the pub like it was a party 

Poor Steve, Michelle gets more annoying all the time he deserves better

----------

alan45 (03-02-2014), Dazzle (03-02-2014), mariba (03-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i hope they keep roy single, i think he has his true love match/soul mate in hayley and he would be the type of person to love and mourn her for the rest of his life


I agree with this

----------

Perdita (03-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree with this


I do agree that would be the most likely outcome in real life, but I wouldn't want to see Roy miserable for the rest of his life.  I hope he can eventually find happiness again, but not for at least a year or two (which is a long time in soapland).

----------

mariba (03-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> If Sylvia said the right things she'd be the person who could help him the most - but would she say those things is the question...


She hardly ever did so would she start now? Poor Haley was always trying to smooth things over with her as I recall. Also, Stephanie Cole had left the show suddenly due to ill health which forced a rewrite of Haley's cancer storyline. The character had been due to play a key part in Hayley's exit storyline and the scripts have had to be quickly rewritten to account for Stephanie's exit.

----------


## GloriaW

> If Sylvia said the right things she'd be the person who could help him the most - but would she say those things is the question...


She hardly ever did so would she start now? Poor Haley was always trying to smooth things over with her as I recall. Also, Stephanie Cole had left the show suddenly due to ill health which forced a rewrite of Haley's cancer storyline. The character had been due to play a key part in Hayley's exit storyline and the scripts have had to be quickly rewritten to account for Stephanie's exit.

----------


## Dazzle

> She hardly ever did so would she start now? Poor Haley was always trying to smooth things over with her as I recall. Also, Stephanie Cole had left the show suddenly due to ill health which forced a rewrite of Haley's cancer storyline. The character had been due to play a key part in Hayley's exit storyline and the scripts have had to be quickly rewritten to account for Stephanie's exit.


Actually, Stephanie left suddenly because of the death of her brother, but was due to leave very soon anyway because her contract was up, which is why she didn't come back.  It was her decision not to renew her contract.  See the 23rd August comment on her Twitter feed:

https://twitter.com/Stephdivacole

So she was never going to play a role in Hayley's cancer storyline in the long term.

----------


## GloriaW

> Actually, Stephanie left suddenly because of the death of her brother, but was due to leave very soon anyway because her contract was up, which is why she didn't come back.  It was her decision not to renew her contract.  See the 23rd August comment on her Twitter feed:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Stephdivacole
> 
> So she was never going to play a role in Hayley's cancer storyline in the long term.


Not according to this article:

http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/coronatio...forces-rewrite

----------


## GloriaW

> Actually, Stephanie left suddenly because of the death of her brother, but was due to leave very soon anyway because her contract was up, which is why she didn't come back.  It was her decision not to renew her contract.  See the 23rd August comment on her Twitter feed:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Stephdivacole
> 
> So she was never going to play a role in Hayley's cancer storyline in the long term.


Not according to this article:

http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/coronatio...forces-rewrite

----------


## Dazzle

> Not according to this article:
> 
> http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/coronatio...forces-rewrite


Hmm...who do I choose to believe - Stephanie Cole herself or a TV magazine  :Ponder:

----------


## moonstorm

And I hardly think that Stephanie is likely to make up the death of a brother as an exucse for leaving early.  The magazine is only using "an insider", they give no actual person.

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2014), tammyy2j (03-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Hmm...who do I choose to believe - Stephanie Cole herself or a TV magazine


Another source:
http://coronationstreetupdates.blogs...break-due.html

And from WIKI:

n August 2013 it was announced that Cole had left Coronation Street, just episodes after her onscreen daughter-in-law had been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer .[4]. It was initially speculated that her sudden departure was due to illness but Cole later confirmed on Twitter that she was not ill and that her already pending departure had been brought forward due to the death of her brother [5].

But whatever the reason, she left before they intended and had to do a rewrite.

----------


## GloriaW

> Hmm...who do I choose to believe - Stephanie Cole herself or a TV magazine


Another source:
http://coronationstreetupdates.blogs...break-due.html

And from WIKI:

n August 2013 it was announced that Cole had left Coronation Street, just episodes after her onscreen daughter-in-law had been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer .[4]. It was initially speculated that her sudden departure was due to illness but Cole later confirmed on Twitter that she was not ill and that her already pending departure had been brought forward due to the death of her brother [5].

But whatever the reason, she left before they intended and had to do a rewrite.

----------


## Dazzle

> And from WIKI:
> 
> In August 2013 it was announced that Cole had left Coronation Street, just episodes after her onscreen daughter-in-law had been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer .[4]. It was initially speculated that her sudden departure was due to illness but Cole later confirmed on Twitter that she was not ill and that her already pending departure had been brought forward due to the death of her brother [5].
> 
> But whatever the reason, she left before they intended and had to do a rewrite.


Yes, Wiki has it right.  It's such a shame Stephanie chose to leave, and even worse had to depart suddenly before she was due to leave.  She was such an entertaining character, and the hurried departure didn't ring true at all  :Sad: 

Here's hoping she'd like to return to Corrie one day.

----------


## GloriaW

> Yes, Wiki has it right.  It's such a shame Stephanie chose to leave, and even worse had to depart suddenly before she was due to leave.  She was such an entertaining character, and the hurried departure didn't ring true at all 
> 
> Here's hoping she'd like to return to Corrie one day.


Great character actress and loved her even more on Doc Martin.

----------


## GloriaW

> Yes, Wiki has it right.  It's such a shame Stephanie chose to leave, and even worse had to depart suddenly before she was due to leave.  She was such an entertaining character, and the hurried departure didn't ring true at all 
> 
> Here's hoping she'd like to return to Corrie one day.


Great character actress and loved her even more on Doc Martin.

----------

mariba (03-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Steph and Sophie become best mates?

----------


## alan45

It started with a kiss!!!!

----------


## sarah c

> When did Steph and Sophie become best mates?


Since katie melted into the background and was no longer needed?

----------


## GloriaW

> It started with a kiss!!!!

----------


## lizann

> It started with a kiss!!!!


they kissed when?

----------


## Dazzle

> they kissed when?


Sophie and Steph haven't kissed - I think Alan's pulling our legs  :Big Grin:   Their friendship seems to have come out of nowhere.

I took great pleasure in seeing Tracey so wound up last night  :Big Grin: 

Nice to see Norris and Mary get some decent screen time too.  I can't understand why she disapproved of him telling tales to Tracey after the way the latter spoke to them  :Angry: 

Steve McDonald - do you have a not-so-secret crush on Andrea?  :Nono:

----------

tammyy2j (04-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was there any mention of Roy and Hayley last night, Carla was too happy for my liking after losing a close friend

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2014), lizann (05-02-2014), mariba (06-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Was there any mention of Roy and Hayley last night, Carla was too happy for my liking after losing a close friend


I can't remember any mention of them.  Strange that no one said anything to Tina, although it could have happened off-screen.

You're right, Carla seems to have perked up considerably all of a sudden.

----------

mariba (06-02-2014), tammyy2j (04-02-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Was there any mention of Roy and Hayley last night, Carla was too happy for my liking after losing a close friend


The cafe staff said it was strange working there without Roy and Hayley.

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2014), tammyy2j (04-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> The cafe staff said it was strange working there without Roy and Hayley.


Thanks, I'd forgotten about that conversation.

Peter's smugness towards Tina was really distasteful last night.  How's he gone from a character I really liked (despite his very obvious failings) to one who makes my skin crawl so quickly  :Thumbsdown:

----------

tammyy2j (04-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Thanks, I'd forgotten about that conversation.
> 
> Peter's smugness towards Tina was really distasteful last night.  How's he gone from a character I really liked (despite his very obvious failings) to one who makes my skin crawl so quickly


I agree not liking Peter or Tina and they have no chemistry whatsoever

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2014), lizann (05-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

> Was there any mention of Roy and Hayley last night, Carla was too happy for my liking after losing a close friend


too busy match making tonight and why did tina stay for the meal?

----------


## lizann

looks like carla wants tina now as her best mate since hayley is dead

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

Steve McDonald - do you have a not-so-secret crush on Andrea?  :Nono: [/QUOTE]

He might as well take out an ad, it's so obvious.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

What's up with Carla lately? She's become nosier and nosier. I thought it would end with the Haley storline but they've turned her into Norris's mini-me.

----------


## tammyy2j

> looks like carla wants tina now as her best mate since hayley is dead


Carla has forgot about Hayley very quickly

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2014), mariba (06-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## GloriaW

> Carla has forgot about Hayley very quickly


She's been too busy nosing about everyone elses business. And Tina makes a juicy tidbit for that.

----------


## GloriaW

> Carla has forgot about Hayley very quickly


She's been too busy nosing about everyone elses business. And Tina makes a juicy tidbit for that.

----------


## mariba

> Carla has forgot about Hayley very quickly


Thats what I thought too...

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2014)

----------


## mariba

> Carla has forgot about Hayley very quickly


Thats what I thought too...

----------


## lizann

sophie is like a dog after a bone with maddie can she ever be friends with another female without turning them lesbian

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2014), GloriaW (08-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> sophie is like a dog after a bone with maddie can she ever be friends with another female without turning them lesbian


The writers just want to focus on her lesbianism as the most interesting thing about this character. It always feels a bit contrived to me concerning this aspect of her personality.

----------


## GloriaW

> sophie is like a dog after a bone with maddie can she ever be friends with another female without turning them lesbian


The writers just want to focus on her lesbianism as the most interesting thing about this character. It always feels a bit contrived to me concerning this aspect of her personality.

----------


## Dazzle

I like the banter between Tim and Sophie.  He's fitted well into the Webster family.

I'm confused now - does Steve fancy Andrea or not?  I was convinced he did, but he sounded genuine when he explained why he was jealous  :Ponder: 

Michelle gets more and more unlikeable.  I know it's partly the writing, but those scenes could be acted less viciously if that's what Kym Marsh wanted.

I'm not very interested in Tracy's love life  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## GloriaW

> I like the banter between Tim and Sophie.  He's fitted well into the Webster family.
> 
> I'm confused now - does Steve fancy Andrea or not?  I was convinced he did, but he sounded genuine when he explained why he was jealous 
> 
> Michelle gets more and more unlikeable.  I know it's partly the writing, but those scenes could be acted less viciously if that's what Kym Marsh wanted.
> 
> I'm not very interested in Tracy's love life


The way Steve explained it I would say that he's jealous and worried about losing his close male bond friendship with Lloyd as something simiilar in the past happened with a male friend of his years ago.
Michelle's neediness and insecurites in connection with the Andrea situation have made her much less attractive. Desperation always is a turn off.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I like the banter between Tim and Sophie.  He's fitted well into the Webster family.
> 
> I'm confused now - does Steve fancy Andrea or not?  I was convinced he did, but he sounded genuine when he explained why he was jealous 
> 
> Michelle gets more and more unlikeable.  I know it's partly the writing, but those scenes could be acted less viciously if that's what Kym Marsh wanted.
> 
> I'm not very interested in Tracy's love life


The way Steve explained it I would say that he's jealous and worried about losing his close male bond friendship with Lloyd as something simiilar in the past happened with a male friend of his years ago.
Michelle's neediness and insecurites in connection with the Andrea situation have made her much less attractive. Desperation always is a turn off.

----------


## Dazzle

> The way Steve explained it I would say that he's jealous and worried about losing his close male bond friendship with Lloyd as something simiilar in the past happened with a male friend of his years ago.


But was he genuine when he said that, or does he really fancy Andrea?  When he spoke to her and she nearly came out and told him she was into him, he put her off and told her they were just good friends.  However, I thought his expression when she left was ambiguous, so I wasn't sure afterwards what it is he really feels.

----------


## GloriaW

> But was he genuine when he said that, or does he really fancy Andrea?  When he spoke to her and she nearly came out and told him she was into him, he put her off and told her they were just good friends.  However, I thought his expression when she left was ambiguous, so I wasn't sure afterwards what it is he really feels.


I'd say she's the one who's smitten and that his explanation was plausable. Given, he hardly ever is but in this case I think it's so. That's not to say that the writers might not use this seed to formulate something eventually.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> But was he genuine when he said that, or does he really fancy Andrea?  When he spoke to her and she nearly came out and told him she was into him, he put her off and told her they were just good friends.  However, I thought his expression when she left was ambiguous, so I wasn't sure afterwards what it is he really feels.


I'd say she's the one who's smitten and that his explanation was plausable. Given, he hardly ever is but in this case I think it's so. That's not to say that the writers might not use this seed to formulate something eventually.

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve MacDonalds expression is "the lights are on but nobody is at home", his voice is worse than listening to Paul O'Grady. He is no longer a believable character.

----------


## GloriaW

> Steve MacDonalds expression is "the lights are on but nobody is at home", his voice is worse than listening to Paul O'Grady. He is no longer a believable character.


His wide eyed deer caught in the headlights look seems to be his usual expression. But i never did take him as very believable, he's so cartoonish and such a buffoon. I do think that his character works though if you just consider he's there for comic relief and not much more. He has a purpose in tht sense.

----------


## GloriaW

> Steve MacDonalds expression is "the lights are on but nobody is at home", his voice is worse than listening to Paul O'Grady. He is no longer a believable character.


His wide eyed deer caught in the headlights look seems to be his usual expression. But i never did take him as very believable, he's so cartoonish and such a buffoon. I do think that his character works though if you just consider he's there for comic relief and not much more. He has a purpose in that sense.

----------


## Dazzle

> His wide eyed deer caught in the headlights look seems to be his usual expression. But i never did take him as very believable, he's so cartoonish and such a buffoon. I do think that his character works though if you just consider he's there for comic relief and not much more. He has a purpose in that sense.


Steve has been one of my favourites since he was first in Corrie.  I wish the writers would give me something to get his teeth into, which I know he's perfectly capable of, instead of just silly stuff.  He probably acts like that because he's told to.

----------


## GloriaW

> Steve has been one of my favourites since he was first in Corrie.  I wish the writers would give me something to get his teeth into, which I know he's perfectly capable of, instead of just silly stuff.  He probably acts like that because he's told to.


I can't really tell as he's done no other acting then Corrie. And has never won any significant awards. I do like him in the role, however. He's suited to it but I don't know that he's suited to much else. There are no indicators otherwise and he's been on the show since 1989. It may well be a case of type casting. In his private life he was suspended from Corrie for a year in the 90s for drug and alcohol problems. And more recently last year he reported his car had been stolen only to realize he had forgotten where he parked it. Typecasting?

----------


## GloriaW

> Steve has been one of my favourites since he was first in Corrie.  I wish the writers would give me something to get his teeth into, which I know he's perfectly capable of, instead of just silly stuff.  He probably acts like that because he's told to.


I can't really tell as he's done no other acting then Corrie. And has never won any significant awards. I do like him in the role, however. He's suited to it but I don't know that he's suited to much else. There are no indicators otherwise and he's been on the show since 1989. It may well be a case of type casting. In his private life he was suspended from Corrie for a year in the 90s for drug and alcohol problems. And more recently last year he reported his car had been stolen only to realize he had forgotten where he parked it. Typecasting?

----------


## Dazzle

> I can't really tell as he's done no other acting then Corrie. And has never won any significant awards. I do like him in the role, however. He's suited to it but I don't know that he's suited to much else. There are no indicators otherwise and he's been on the show since 1989. It may well be a case of type casting. In his private life he was suspended from Corrie for a year in the 90s for drug and alcohol problems. And more recently last year he reported his car had been stolen only to realize he had forgotten where he parked it. Typecasting?


I read you've only been watching our soaps for 10 years.  The McDonalds first came into Corrie when Steve was about 18 and was a bit of a villain.  He's done some quite reprehensible things over the years and even went to jail, if I remember correctly.  

I always enjoyed watching him and thought he was full of charisma, which is why I still have such a soft spot for him.  I agree his character is a bit useless at the moment, and has been for some years, but I think he's still capable of a charismatic performance if that was to be asked of him again.  I hope it will be.

----------

Perdita (10-02-2014)

----------


## sarah c

I always remember young Steve as the naughty and young Andy as the goody twin?as youngster I mean?

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2014)

----------


## sarah c

And now I've used youngsters in a sentence I sound like my nan!!!??

----------


## Dazzle

> And now I've used youngsters in a sentence I sound like my nan!!!??


 :Rotfl:

----------

sarah c (10-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I read you've only been watching our soaps for 10 years.  The McDonalds first came into Corrie when Steve was about 18 and was a bit of a villain.  He's done some quite reprehensible things over the years and even went to jail, if I remember correctly.  
> 
> I always enjoyed watching him and thought he was full of charisma, which is why I still have such a soft spot for him.  I agree his character is a bit useless at the moment, and has been for some years, but I think he's still capable of a charismatic performance if that was to be asked of him again.  I hope it will be.


He's charismatic for sure which I'm sure is why he's lasted so long. And perfectly suited to the character of Steve. I have no way of knowing what else he's capable of in terms of his acting ability as he's literally only played one character all his life on Corrie.  (not a good sign) I do enjoy watching him though, especially his interaction with Lloyd. They're a good double act.  I'd classify him as a competent comedic actor and I could imagine him doing comedic roles in general. He's got good comedic timing; something that's hard to learn and usually is just a gift. Will the Corrie writers ever give him a chance at more dramatic scenes? Questionable as they know he's a long standing successful commodity as is. I think if he had any dramatic aspriations by now he would have gotten something outside of the show to explore and stretch his acting muscles but that never happened.

----------


## GloriaW

> I read you've only been watching our soaps for 10 years.  The McDonalds first came into Corrie when Steve was about 18 and was a bit of a villain.  He's done some quite reprehensible things over the years and even went to jail, if I remember correctly.  
> 
> I always enjoyed watching him and thought he was full of charisma, which is why I still have such a soft spot for him.  I agree his character is a bit useless at the moment, and has been for some years, but I think he's still capable of a charismatic performance if that was to be asked of him again.  I hope it will be.


He's charismatic for sure which I'm sure is why he's lasted so long. And perfectly suited to the character of Steve. I have no way of knowing what else he's capable of in terms of his acting ability as he's literally only played one character all his life on Corrie.  (not a good sign) I do enjoy watching him though, especially his interaction with Lloyd. They're a good double act.  I'd classify him as a competent comedic actor and I could imagine him doing comedic roles in general. He's got good comedic timing; something that's hard to learn and usually is just a gift. Will the Corrie writers ever give him a chance at more dramatic scenes? Questionable as they know he's a long standing successful commodity as is. I think if he had any dramatic aspriations by now he would have gotten something outside of the show to explore and stretch his acting muscles but that never happened.

----------


## lizann

fiz did my head in tonight i wanted anna to hit her with the mop and as for the dennis/Gloria/rita/richie crap triangle so stupid and the state of dennis the mop looked better 

why did jenna or anna turn off the water first?

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2014), GloriaW (11-02-2014), tammyy2j (11-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> fiz did my head in tonight i wanted anna to hit her with the mop and as for the dennis/Gloria/rita/richie crap triangle so stupid and the state of dennis the mop looked better 
> 
> why did jenna or anna turn off the water first?


Fizz has been a pain in the behind since she got all righteous about the suicide and still they have her at it. She doesn't even seem like the same character. The writers have nominated her to be the voice crying in the wilderness and it doesn't even suit the nature of the character.

It was embaerassing to see penisoners Dennis and Richie looking like that. The wardrobe department must have been gagging dressing them. Robin Askwith makes me twitch and he's not even wearing makeup or prostetics. That's just him!

----------


## GloriaW

> fiz did my head in tonight i wanted anna to hit her with the mop and as for the dennis/Gloria/rita/richie crap triangle so stupid and the state of dennis the mop looked better 
> 
> why did jenna or anna turn off the water first?


Fizz has been a pain in the behind since she got all righteous about the suicide and still they have her at it. She doesn't even seem like the same character. The writers have nominated her to be the voice crying in the wilderness and it doesn't even suit the nature of the character.

It was embaerassing to see penisoners Dennis and Richie looking like that. The wardrobe department must have been gagging dressing them. Robin Askwith makes me twitch and he's not even wearing makeup or prostetics. That's just him!

----------


## sarah c

> fiz did my head in tonight i wanted anna to hit her with the mop and as for the dennis/Gloria/rita/richie crap triangle so stupid and the state of dennis the mop looked better 
> 
> why did jenna or anna turn off the water first?


We'll Owen said don't turn the water off until I find the leak. But they could've turned it off at the start, and then back on for a few minutes for Owen?

After all Jenna managed to turn the electric off!!

----------


## sarah c

Fiz should be reminded that Roy could be in the crap for helping Hayley or knowing what she was hoping to do?

----------


## GloriaW

> Fiz should be reminded that Roy could be in the crap for helping Hayley or knowing what she was hoping to do?


Yes. She's too busy being in self righteous mode.

----------


## GloriaW

> Fiz should be reminded that Roy could be in the crap for helping Hayley or knowing what she was hoping to do?


Yes. She's too busy being in self righteous mode.

----------


## Dazzle

Fiz was unbearable last night, even worse than Michelle  :Angry: 

There's not many likeable characters in Corrie at the moment, something that I always used to say about Eastenders, and why I always preferred Corrie.  The only characters I can think of off the top of my head that I truly like are Roy and Steve.  Just about everyone else is all me, me, me  :Angry: 

Tina and Peter are two characters that I used to enjoy, but they both get on my nerves now, and Peter positively makes my skin crawl.  Rita and Dennis are both behaving badly towards each other. I've never liked Tracy or Rob anyway, so no change there.

I still choose to watch Corrie before EE (I always record them), but am wondering now if that's going to change.

End of rant  :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

I've nearly destroyed my tv many a night by wanting to throw something at it.

I've always favored EE over Corrie because in general I like the dramatic and social issue treatments better along with the acting. Corrie for me is best when it utilizes it's comedic elements. For many people they need that comic relief. I don't particularly but do enjoy Corrie when it's in that mode.

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2014), lizann (13-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

I've nearly destroyed my tv many a night by wanting to throw something at it.

I've always favored EE over Corrie because in general I like the dramatic and social issue treatments better along with the acting. Corrie for me is best when it utilizes it's comedic elements. For many people they need that comic relief. I don't particularly but do enjoy Corrie when it's in that mode.

----------


## Dazzle

> Corrie for me is best when it utilizes it's comedic elements. For many people they need that comic relief. I don't particularly but do enjoy Corrie when it's in that mode.


Yes, comedy has been sorely lacking recently.

----------


## GloriaW

> Yes, comedy has been sorely lacking recently.


And that's Corrie's strong point. Without it, they seem to go off the rails.

----------


## GloriaW

> Yes, comedy has been sorely lacking recently.


And that's Corrie's strong point. Without it, they seem to go off the rails.

----------


## Dazzle

> And that's Corrie's strong point. Without it, they seem to go off the rails.


Character transplants don't help either, making previously likeable characters like Tina into people I don't enjoy watching any more.

Still, for all my moaning, Corrie is still my fave soap.  I just hope it gets back to its best soon.

----------

lizann (13-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Character transplants don't help either, making previously likeable characters like Tina into people I don't enjoy watching any more.
> 
> Still, for all my moaning, Corrie is still my fave soap.  I just hope it gets back to its best soon.


Both soaps suffer from the transplant issue. They treat us like idiots. :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Tina telling Rita she was staying for her - what a cow and a hypocrite  :Angry: 

And why did both Fiz and Anna stay behind in the search for Roy?  Was it really necessary that they both be there? Surely it would have been better if one of them had joined the search, or even both since they've got mobiles.

Gloria was rather pleased that Dennis had been kicked out  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

dreadful tonight, dennis not seeing what a witch gloria is being rita should lamp her one and don't get started on tina tramp and peter horndog 

the breaking bad jokes and references with emily were lame 

only postive is that i like steph

----------


## swmc66

Found it hard to watch Rita suffering and gloria gloating i hope Dennis does go off with Gloria as rita is too good for him! 
I bet Tina's killer is Peter. He does not give a toss. She is happy to be the other woman for now. Shame on her.

----------


## swmc66

Found it hard to watch Rita suffering and gloria gloating i hope Dennis does go off with Gloria as rita is too good for him! 
I bet Tina's killer is Peter. He does not give a toss. She is happy to be the other woman for now. Shame on her.

----------


## sarah c

> Found it hard to watch Rita suffering and gloria gloating i hope Dennis does go off with Gloria as rita is too good for him! 
> I bet Tina's killer is Peter. He does not give a toss. She is happy to be the other woman for now. Shame on her.


I felt for Rita, talk about being Dennis' cash cow..

And Steph is growing on me too

----------

GloriaW (17-02-2014)

----------


## sarah c

I'm going for Peter killing Tina, Carla maybe still pregnant, Tina threatening to blow apart his comfy life.?

----------

Glen1 (15-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Well, I thought Emily's addiction to Breaking Bad was really funny. Her lies about her friend "Walter White" who'd broken his hip had me in stitches  :Rotfl:   I haven't laughed at Corrie so much in ages! 

Lol also at Tracey's line "David Dickinson's love child" about Tina.

I'm glad the Phelan storyline's taking an unexpected turn with his sexual harassment of Anna. I can see she's being put in an impossible situation as it could lead to them losing everything.

Is Jason's dad after the gym conversion job himself? What a snake!

Todd and Gloria are both evil manipulators. The difference is that I find Todd entertaining but Gloria just hateful.  Poor Rita  :Sad: 

Big thumbs up to last night's Corrie - great scripts and character driven storylines. I like all the pop culture references too as they make corrie seem less insular  :Clap:

----------

Glen1 (15-02-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> I'm going for Peter killing Tina, Carla maybe still pregnant, Tina threatening to blow apart his comfy life.?


I'm hoping it's Traceyluv,and eventually she gets sent down, but I think Rob could be a strong contender , killing Tina to protect his lifestyle,
in case Tracey might think he's the father.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Poor Rita.  Gloria is a wicked woman!  I think Rita is a prettier woman too.

I wonder if Carla will accidentally kill Tina?  It would make Carla and Peter both look bad then.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm glad the Phelan storyline's taking an unexpected turn with his sexual harassment of Anna. I can see she's being put in an impossible situation as it could lead to them losing everything.


Agreed. You really feel for Anna, he makes her so uncomfortable but when she tries to explain it she feels like she sounds silly. He knows exactly what he's doing and it makes your skin crawl.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2014), mariba (18-02-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm glad the Phelan storyline's taking an unexpected turn with his sexual harassment of Anna. I can see she's being put in an impossible situation as it could lead to them losing everything.


Agreed. You really feel for Anna, he makes her so uncomfortable but when she tries to explain it she feels like she sounds silly. He knows exactly what he's doing and it makes your skin crawl.

----------


## GloriaW

:Been off on a Valentine's weekend break so missed it all. But sorry I have a namesake who is acting so very badly. :Nono:  I do so miss Sue Johnston as the lovely Barbara Royle with a heart of gold.

----------


## swmc66

Shows what a good actress she is though. She was really good in Brookside too

----------


## lizann

i hate tina and peter kill them both off

----------


## GloriaW

Missed all the action as i was away. Well, just from reading this I can see tht Rita deserves much better then this teddy boy wannabee that's for sure.

Michelle Keegan feels this all will move her career on because as she said:
"The fact that I won't be able to come back gives me more drive to continue to work and try and push myself now.

I think if I had Corrie as a safety net I'd always be thinking, ‘Oh, I might not do that because I can always go back to Corrie in a few months or a year.’

“But now that's not there, I will work for what I want. [Or I could come back as] a twin sister no one knew about.”

Don't forget this was her first acting job too, so leaving will be a beginning for her.

----------


## GloriaW

Missed all the action as i was away. Well, just from reading this I can see tht Rita deserves much better then this teddy boy wannabee that's for sure.

Michelle Keegan feels this all will move her career on because as she said:
"The fact that I won't be able to come back gives me more drive to continue to work and try and push myself now.

I think if I had Corrie as a safety net I'd always be thinking, âOh, I might not do that because I can always go back to Corrie in a few months or a year.â

âBut now that's not there, I will work for what I want. [Or I could come back as] a twin sister no one knew about.â

Don't forget this was her first acting job too, so leaving will be a beginning for her.

----------


## jules29

Can't wait for Tina to be bumped off ... sick of 'so called storyline'  they rushed out because Tommy was sacked.  It doesn't sit right with her character.

----------

lizann (17-02-2014), mariba (18-02-2014), tammyy2j (18-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

I need to rinse my eyes out after having to look at her and Peter there earlier. And do they actually think Gascoyne is so hot we wanted to see him with that towel? Maybe 20 years ago. Sickening to see this duo. She's so pretty and he's so past his sell by date.

Was praying someone would have pushed Fiz into the canal. I think it's been invasion of the body snatchers for this character bears little resemblence to her former self. This Fiz is so obsessive, self-righteous and angry I wish someone would do away with her even more then Tina.

----------

Brucie (18-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

I need to rinse my eyes out after having to look at her and Peter there earlier. And do they actually think Gascoyne is so hot we wanted to see him with that towel? Maybe 20 years ago. Sickening to see this duo. She's so pretty and he's so past his sell by date.

Was praying someone would have pushed Fiz into the canal. I think it's been invasion of the body snatchers for this character bears little resemblence to her former self. This Fiz is so obsessive, self-righteous and angry I wish someone would do away with her even more then Tina.

----------


## lizann

why the hell does dennis still keep staying with gloria couldn't tina or emily put him up

where was liz tonight she will know tina wasn't in the flat for a shower

----------


## lizann

why the hell does dennis still keep staying with gloria couldn't tina or emily put him up

where was liz tonight she will know tina wasn't in the flat for a shower

----------

tammyy2j (18-02-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Tina mentioned her Mum tonight.
Tyrone "managed" to get Fiz a coffee, wow, don't put yourself out...

----------


## GloriaW

Best thing was the walk in by Lloyd and Steve. Great comic double takes.

----------


## Brucie

Coronation Street made for really unpleasant viewing last night. OK we get it - Tina and Peter are having an affair. Ten minutes into the programme and we'd already seen them snog so often I was ACHING for the adverts to come on and stop the torture. Horrible storyline, way too much sexual activity (implied or otherwise) for that early in the evening - somebody do her in quickly, and there's a bonus if you take Peter and Fiz too. Get back to more of the smart writing that generated Emily's Breaking Bad references last week - pure genius.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2014), GloriaW (18-02-2014), mariba (18-02-2014), tammyy2j (18-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

So contrived that Peter and Tina spent all day at his flat when hers was empty.  Why would she want to carry on with Peter in his wife's home when she has a nice, empty flat.  Poor writing!  :Angry:

----------

lizann (19-02-2014), Perdita (18-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

A good example of lazy writing by soap writers. They often don't take the effort to bring details and logic into the storylines.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2014), Snagglepus (19-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> So contrived that Peter and Tina spent all day at his flat when hers was empty.  Why would she want to carry on with Peter in his wife's home when she has a nice, empty flat.  Poor writing!


Because Michelle probably does not have keys to Tina's flat ... would have been impossible to send Steve and Lloyd and start the storyline of the affair becoming knowledge

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> So contrived that Peter and Tina spent all day at his flat when hers was empty.  Why would she want to carry on with Peter in his wife's home when she has a nice, empty flat.  Poor writing!


Because Michelle probably does not have keys to Tina's flat ... would have been impossible to send Steve and Lloyd and start the storyline of the affair becoming knowledge

----------


## tammyy2j

> So contrived that Peter and Tina spent all day at his flat when hers was empty.  Why would she want to carry on with Peter in his wife's home when she has a nice, empty flat.  Poor writing!


Peter was pretending he arrived back to Weatherfield late even though he got an early flight from Paris

----------


## tammyy2j

Once again Peter don't care an ounce for his son Simon and neither does Tina, what will Simon think when he discovers his dad's affair with his babysitter

----------

lizann (19-02-2014), Perdita (18-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Once again Peter don't care an ounce for his son Simon and neither does Tina, what will Simon think when he discovers his dad's affair with his babysitter


Peter has consistently not put his son first. This is just the latest installment. Selfish, weak man and we had to be subjected to his steamy scenes with Tina who is half his age. Keep your shirt on Peter and cover up those tired tatoos.

----------


## GloriaW

> Once again Peter don't care an ounce for his son Simon and neither does Tina, what will Simon think when he discovers his dad's affair with his babysitter


Peter has consistently not put his son first. This is just the latest installment. Selfish, weak man and we had to be subjected to his steamy scenes with Tina who is half his age. Keep your shirt on Peter and cover up those tired tatoos.

----------

tammyy2j (19-02-2014)

----------


## lizann

carla stayed on in paris, the fashion capital has a big demand for the factory's underwear  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mariba (20-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

Those catwalk models would settle for nothing less under their designer frocks! :Moonie:

----------


## tammyy2j

I always liked Peter and Chris who plays him but this affair storyline with Tina is just ridiculous and is making the character very unlikeable 

I know he always had an eye for the ladies but she is far too young for him imo

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## GloriaW

I turned against this character when he started with his alcoholic rages which harmed his child. He continues to put himself first and his desires over everyone else. He simply isn't a likeable character to me. And now that he's past his sell by date he really isn't what you want to see parading around in a towel.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I turned against this character when he started with his alcoholic rages which harmed his child. He continues to put himself first and his desires over everyone else. He simply isn't a likeable character to me. And now that he's past his sell by date he really isn't what you want to see parading around in a towel.


Do you prefer to see his father Kenneth Barlow in his kimono  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved Peter and Leanne as a couple and from reading interviews so did Jane and Chris themselves

----------

mariba (20-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Do you prefer to see his father Kenneth Barlow in his kimono


Thanks for that image. :Angry:  Will have to rinse my brain out with bleach. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

poor roy all alone in the flat and the sight of hayley's red coat  :Sad:

----------

mariba (20-02-2014), tammyy2j (20-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> poor roy all alone in the flat and the sight of hayley's red coat


Not a good combination. :Cartman:

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the scenes at the steam museum with Steve, Roy, Amy and even Tracey 

Pimp Steve looked funny  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I was hoping Fiz after all her concern for Roy would at least offer him stay at her and Tyrone's house for a while

----------

mariba (20-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I liked the scenes at the steam museum with Steve, Roy, Amy and even Tracey 
> 
> Pimp Steve looked funny 
> 
> I was hoping Fiz after all her concern for Roy would at least offer him stay at her and Tyrone's house for a while


Missed the episode but not surprised about Fiz. She's much more interested in being in self righteous, obsessive mode.

----------


## GloriaW

> I liked the scenes at the steam museum with Steve, Roy, Amy and even Tracey 
> 
> Pimp Steve looked funny 
> 
> I was hoping Fiz after all her concern for Roy would at least offer him stay at her and Tyrone's house for a while


Missed the episode but not surprised about Fiz. She's much more interested in being in self righteous, obsessive mode.

----------


## Dazzle

I too was really surprised that after all the fuss over Roy's disappearance, they all just up and left him alone at the cafe without a word.  It was a strange about-turn  :Searchme: 

Steve, Tracy and Amy at the museum were really funny.  Loved Amy getting one over on her parents, and the fact that Steve was in no hurry to take his costume off  :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (21-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I too was really surprised that after all the fuss over Roy's disappearance, they all just up and left him alone at the cafe without a word.  It was a strange about-turn 
> 
> Steve, Tracy and Amy at the museum were really funny.  Loved Amy getting one over on her parents, and the fact that Steve was in no hurry to take his costume off


That little girl,  Elle Mulvaney, is proving to be an excellent actress. Her predecessor, Amber Chadwick,  had to be replaced because she couldn't handle the bigger storylines. Watch that kid. She may wind up giving Alex Bain, Simon, a run for his money.

----------


## GloriaW

> I too was really surprised that after all the fuss over Roy's disappearance, they all just up and left him alone at the cafe without a word.  It was a strange about-turn 
> 
> Steve, Tracy and Amy at the museum were really funny.  Loved Amy getting one over on her parents, and the fact that Steve was in no hurry to take his costume off


That little girl,  Elle Mulvaney, is proving to be an excellent actress. Her predecessor, Amber Chadwick,  had to be replaced because she couldn't handle the bigger storylines. Watch that kid. She may wind up giving Alex Bain, Simon, a run for his money.

----------

lizann (23-02-2014), sarah c (20-02-2014), tammyy2j (21-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

What utter tosh the way Dennis left Rita with Gloria ...  :Angry:  Rita is better off without him!

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2014), Glen1 (22-02-2014), GloriaW (22-02-2014), helena1414 (22-02-2014), lizann (23-02-2014), sarah c (22-02-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Very unrealistic storyline. They will soon run out of money.

----------


## GloriaW

> What utter tosh the way Dennis left Rita with Gloria ...  Rita is better off without him!


At this point I think he did her a favor. This character has become so loathsome and Rita remains one of our great, iconic Corrie figures that it's insulting for her to remain with the likes of him.

----------

lizann (23-02-2014), sarah c (22-02-2014), swmc66 (22-02-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Can someone explain what that little scenario between Dennis, Rita and Gloria was meant to achieve. Completely pointless waste of airtime. Their was no storyline need for Dennis to go back to Rita, or for that matter for Rita to have him back. Dennis and Gloria  could have just gone off together. At least that would have left Rita with a bit of dignity. So annoying , particularly when the scriptwriters have time to be a little more creative imo.

----------


## GloriaW

> Can someone explain what that little scenario between Dennis, Rita and Gloria was meant to achieve. Completely pointless waste of airtime. Their was no storyline need for Dennis to go back to Rita, or for that matter for Rita to have him back. Dennis and Gloria  could have just gone off together. At least that would have left Rita with a bit of dignity. So annoying , particularly when the scriptwriters have time to be a little more creative imo.


I think one point is that they don't[/B][/I] have the time.  Soaps are notorious for their tight shooting schedules which result in a lot of the inadequacies we complain about; acting, direction, writing, etc.

----------


## GloriaW

> Can someone explain what that little scenario between Dennis, Rita and Gloria was meant to achieve. Completely pointless waste of airtime. Their was no storyline need for Dennis to go back to Rita, or for that matter for Rita to have him back. Dennis and Gloria  could have just gone off together. At least that would have left Rita with a bit of dignity. So annoying , particularly when the scriptwriters have time to be a little more creative imo.


I think one point is that they *don't* have the time.  Soaps are notorious for their tight shooting schedules which result in a lot of the inadequacies we complain about; acting, direction, writing, etc.

----------

Glen1 (22-02-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Fair point GloriaW, but it must have taken quite a long time to set up and film that little escapade, maybe just Gloria and Dennis driving off together would have sufficed.

----------


## GloriaW

> Fair point GloriaW, but it must have taken quite a long time to set up and film that little escapade, maybe just Gloria and Dennis driving off together would have sufficed.


I would agree Glen, but the writers just aren't the best let's face it. :Wal2l: 

I think to be fair we all have to realize that these are soaps and their very nature is quantity not quality. Unlike feature films or even quality tv series, they don't have the approach which allows for refinements and more complex and believable plots. We want the ongoing episodes daily so that's sort of the price paid. The better writers don't want to work that way and avoid soaps.

----------

Glen1 (22-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I would agree Glen, but the writers just aren't the best let's face it.
> 
> I think to be fair we all have to realize that these are soaps and their very nature is quantity not quality. Unlike feature films or even quality tv series, they don't have the approach which allows for refinements and more complex and believable plots. We want the ongoing episodes daily so that's sort of the price paid. The better writers don't want to work that way and avoid soaps.


I think there are some good writers on soaps - take Jonathan Harvey, for instance, who wrote the episodes a week or so back where Emily was addicted to Breaking Bad.  They were witty episodes.  The Dennis/Rita/Gloria storyline was decided before it was given to someone to write the script for it.  The way Dennis behaved to Rita, waving her goodbye from the car so cruelly, was out of character  :Angry: 

I know that soaps live for affair storylines, but two at the same time is a bit much. Still, I'd prefer Todd/Marcus to Peter/Tina any day.  The actors actually have chemistry and I find evil Todd's manipulations and smugness quite amusing.  I'm a bit shocked that Marcus made the first move though  :EEK!:   At least he's genuinely remorseful and angry at himself, unlike another adulterer on the street.

Roy's back in his place in the cafe (correcting apostrophes) so all's right with the world  :Smile:  

Fiz talking to Tyrone about Roy: "We'll be subtle"  :Rotfl:

----------


## GloriaW

> I think there are some good writers on soaps - take Jonathan Harvey, for instance, who wrote the episodes a week or so back where Emily was addicted to Breaking Bad.  They were witty episodes.  The Dennis/Rita/Gloria storyline was decided before it was given to someone to write the script for it.  The way Dennis behaved to Rita, waving her goodbye from the car so cruelly, was out of character 
> 
> I know that soaps live for affair storylines, but two at the same time is a bit much. Still, I'd prefer Todd/Marcus to Peter/Tina any day.  The actors actually have chemistry and I find evil Todd's manipulations and smugness quite amusing.  I'm a bit shocked that Marcus made the first move though   At least he's genuinely remorseful and angry at himself, unlike another adulterer on the street.
> 
> Roy's back in his place in the cafe (correcting apostrophes) so all's right with the world  
> 
> Fiz talking to Tyrone about Roy: "We'll be subtle"


I wouldn't argue too strenously Daz, for here I sit talking about the soaps I watch. How bad are they? I've said it before, I enjoy them warts and all.

For Corrie, the humorous aspects can be outstanding and they've got some actors with excellent comic timing so it all works.
Todd is a very convincing suducer and I'm enjoying this character who is villianious. And we all know I like a good villian, me!
For a reluctant target Marcus sure got that shirt off fast! 

Are the body snatchers ever going to return Fiz by the way???

----------


## GloriaW

> I think there are some good writers on soaps - take Jonathan Harvey, for instance, who wrote the episodes a week or so back where Emily was addicted to Breaking Bad.  They were witty episodes.  The Dennis/Rita/Gloria storyline was decided before it was given to someone to write the script for it.  The way Dennis behaved to Rita, waving her goodbye from the car so cruelly, was out of character 
> 
> I know that soaps live for affair storylines, but two at the same time is a bit much. Still, I'd prefer Todd/Marcus to Peter/Tina any day.  The actors actually have chemistry and I find evil Todd's manipulations and smugness quite amusing.  I'm a bit shocked that Marcus made the first move though   At least he's genuinely remorseful and angry at himself, unlike another adulterer on the street.
> 
> Roy's back in his place in the cafe (correcting apostrophes) so all's right with the world  
> 
> Fiz talking to Tyrone about Roy: "We'll be subtle"


I wouldn't argue too strenously Daz, for here I sit talking about the soaps I watch. How bad are they? I've said it before, I enjoy them warts and all.

For Corrie, the humorous aspects can be outstanding and they've got some actors with excellent comic timing so it all works.
Todd is a very convincing suducer and I'm enjoying this character who is villianious. And we all know I like a good villian, me!
For a reluctant target Marcus sure got that shirt off fast! 

Are the body snatchers ever going to return Fiz by the way???

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> For a reluctant target Marcus sure got that shirt off fast!


Lol...didn't he just  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Can someone explain what that little scenario between Dennis, Rita and Gloria was meant to achieve. Completely pointless waste of airtime. Their was no storyline need for Dennis to go back to Rita, or for that matter for Rita to have him back. Dennis and Gloria  could have just gone off together. At least that would have left Rita with a bit of dignity. So annoying , particularly when the scriptwriters have time to be a little more creative imo.


IMO it was rubbish and unbelievable!  The writers just haven't got the skill.

----------


## Kim

I haven't watched Friday's yet and might not bother. From the comments here, it seems as though I'd be wasting an hour of my life.

----------


## Perdita

> I haven't watched Friday's yet and might not bother. From the comments here, it seems as though I'd be wasting an hour of my life.


No, you would not be wasting an hour of your life but the way Gloria and Dennis left was more than disappointing ...

----------


## Perdita

> I haven't watched Friday's yet and might not bother. From the comments here, it seems as though I'd be wasting an hour of my life.


No, you would not be wasting an hour of your life but the way Gloria and Dennis left was more than disappointing ...

----------

GloriaW (23-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Lol...didn't he just


I think I was reading something and looked away for a few minutes. Then I looked up and he was shirtless and high tailing it with his "seducer" in tow!

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Lol...didn't he just


I think I was reading something and looked away for a few minutes. Then I looked up and he was shirtless and high tailing it with his "seducer" in tow!

----------


## lizann

> What utter tosh the way Dennis left Rita with Gloria ...  Rita is better off without him!


was the only one who wanted another tram to come down on gloria's car with them both inside

----------

GloriaW (24-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> was the only one who wanted another tram to come down on gloria's car with them both inside


We can dream!!

----------


## GloriaW

> was the only one who wanted another tram to come down on gloria's car with them both inside


We can dream!!

----------


## sarah c

> We can dream!!


I liked Gloria - I shall miss her....but not Dennis....

----------


## GloriaW

> I liked Gloria - I shall miss her....but not Dennis....


I tell you who I like; Sue Johnston and miss her playing Barbara Royle a most beloved, fun character. Well, she's an actress and a good one. She's played the Gloria character believably.

----------

lizann (25-02-2014)

----------


## swmc66

She was very good

----------


## sarah c

> She was very good


I liked her as Grace Foley in Waking the Dead - again really believable

----------

GloriaW (24-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I liked her as Grace Foley in Waking the Dead - again really believable


Shes a really fine actress handling both comedy and drama adeptly.

----------


## GloriaW

> I liked her as Grace Foley in Waking the Dead - again really believable


Shes a really fine actress handling both comedy and drama adeptly.

----------


## swmc66

So tina and carla are both going to be pregnant. Oh dear

----------


## Dazzle

It was a mistake of Anna to see Phelan on her own. She should have had Izzy there as a witness so he couldn't twist things.

Felt so sorry for Rita, even though she could be a bit of a cow to Dennis at times.  Nice to see Norris being sensitive and the actor being given some real acting to do for a change.

Nice to see Roy looking happier, but I'm worried he's going to retreat into his hobby.  I was afraid they were going to show his flat completely overrun with train sets  :Sad: 

I enjoyed last night's episodes  :Clap:

----------

tammyy2j (25-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It was a mistake of Anna to see Phelan on her own. She should have had Izzy there as a witness so he couldn't twist things.
> 
> Felt so sorry for Rita, even though she could be a bit of a cow to Dennis at times.  Nice to see Norris being sensitive and the actor being given some real acting to do for a change.
> 
> Nice to see Roy looking happier, but I'm worried he's going to retreat into his hobby.  I was afraid they were going to show his flat completely overrun with train sets 
> 
> I enjoyed last night's episodes


Fiz is really doping my head she needs to let Roy do things at his own pace she is very controlling 

Norris was so sweet with Rita

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Fiz is really doping my head she needs to let Roy do things at his own pace she is very controlling


It was much too soon to be offering to get rid of Hayley's belongings  :Angry:

----------

Perdita (25-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

~A great episode really. Some of the best scenes were those between Rita and Norris, who for once wasn't a noseybody just thinking of himself. 

And there was oul Fiz trying on her obsessive mode but backing off when Roy put his foot down. Hopefully the body snatchers will return her body soon.

----------


## GloriaW

~A great episode really. Some of the best scenes were those between Rita and Norris, who for once wasn't a noseybody just thinking of himself. 

And there was oul Fiz trying on her obsessive mode but backing off when Roy put his foot down. Hopefully the body snatchers will return her body soon.

----------


## lizann

anyone else think phelan was going to rape anna

----------


## Perdita

Yes, it looked like it to me

----------


## swmc66

I think the twist in the storyline will be that Anna has to sleep with him to get the deal back the way it was and delete the footage of Gary beating him up.

----------

lizann (26-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I am thinking on those lines too - hope she does not if indeed that is what is meant to happen

----------


## lizann

> I think the twist in the storyline will be that Anna has to sleep with him to get the deal back the way it was and delete the footage of Gary beating him up.


oh interesting twist if that happens

----------


## lizann

> I think the twist in the storyline will be that Anna has to sleep with him to get the deal back the way it was and delete the footage of Gary beating him up.


oh interesting twist if that happens

----------


## tammyy2j

> anyone else think phelan was going to rape anna


Yes thought so too, I must admit Phelan is a good baddie and has potential to be more villainous and is well played by the actor

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2014), lizann (27-02-2014), Perdita (27-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I quite enjoyed Beth's mugging heroics but felt the storyline went on for too long and was too big a part of Friday's episodes.  The bingo winner got a lot of screentime for very minor character - is she coming into Corrie, I wonder?  I did think she was quite good.

I can't say I remember much of the rest of the episodes - some annoying stuff about the Windasses taking Jake to hospital, and Owen and Gary panicking about Phelan.  Oh, and it was Dev's birthday.

----------

tammyy2j (04-03-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Agree , I hope she joins the cast, the banter at the bus stop with the small ashes urn very funny. The Windass, family have been annoying for ages.Gary needed a smack on the head as well.

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2014), tammyy2j (04-03-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

If Gary thinks he has killed Phelan his body would still be were he fell. He hasn't rose and gone to heaven.

----------


## Dazzle

> If Gary thinks he has killed Phelan his body would still be were he fell. He hasn't rose and gone to heaven.


Phelan could have come to, wandered off, and then died.  Or someone else could have moved the body (who or why, I've no idea  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Dazzle

Surprise, surprise...Phelan is alive  :Big Grin: 

I can understand Gary and Owen panicking about the possibility that he was dead, but now he's alive (and very well, it seems, with nary a scratch on him), what are they so worried about?  He's not said there's any evidence that Gary attacked him (which would be a different matter) so would Gary really get into serious trouble about it?

Still, I've enjoyed the story so far.  It's just a shame that I find the Windass/Armstrong women so annoying  :Wal2l: 

Liz is Jason's dad's girlfriend already?  That was quick work!!

Could Steph's brother be any more annoying?  :Angry: 

I felt really sorry for Dev that everyone at the party got to witness his rejection  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> Surprise, surprise...Phelan is alive 
> 
> I can understand Gary and Owen panicking about the possibility that he was dead, but now he's alive (and very well, it seems, with nary a scratch on him), what are they so worried about?  He's not said there's any evidence that Gary attacked him (which would be a different matter) so would Gary really get into serious trouble about it?
> 
> (


Apparently it is on CCTV

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Surprise, surprise...Phelan is alive 
> 
> I can understand Gary and Owen panicking about the possibility that he was dead, but now he's alive (and very well, it seems, with nary a scratch on him), what are they so worried about?  He's not said there's any evidence that Gary attacked him (which would be a different matter) so would Gary really get into serious trouble about it?
> 
> (


Apparently it is on CCTV

----------


## swmc66

Bad guys always get punished in corrie so wonder what his will be. His wife leaving him and letting HMRC know everything! Or him having a heart attack and dying. Something will happen.

----------


## lizann

well played phelan, anna should go to the cops and say he raped her or attempted too

----------


## swmc66

Love deirdre she is funny

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Phelan's name wasn't on any contracts over him declaring bankruptcy so it was Owen's name on them and maybe Phelan's wife so how can Phelan directly blackmail Owen?

----------


## swmc66

Because he obviously also controls his wife. But i am sure she will be the loose canon in the end

----------


## Dazzle

I'm very surprised Owen and Gary didn't think of the CCTV cameras - surely they knew they were there?

I'd love it if Owen were to think of a way to get one over on Phelan.

----------

Perdita (07-03-2014)

----------


## swmc66

They should have not gone in for a deal with him full stop. But I hope they make money at the end of all of it. They deserve a break

----------

mariba (11-03-2014), Perdita (07-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I really liked what Owen said to Gary last night about it being braver to let go of your pride for the sake of others.  Very thoughtful insight from the former bully  :Big Grin: 

Putting Owen at the forefront of a storyline is certainly paying off.

I didn't know whether to to feel angry at, or sorry for, Tina when she forced Peter to say he loved her by threatening to reveal all.  He definitely only said it to keep her quiet.  How is she stupid enough to believe what he only said under duress?  :Wal2l:

----------

lizann (11-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

tina is an orange idiot 

so owen's wife is alive and not dead

----------

mariba (11-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

tina is an orange idiot 

so owen's wife is alive and not dead

----------


## Dazzle

> so owen's wife is alive and not dead


I noticed the mention of Owen's wife, but couldn't remember what we'd been told about her previously.  Do the girls think she's dead?

----------


## Perdita

> I noticed the mention of Owen's wife, but couldn't remember what we'd been told about her previously.  Do the girls think she's dead?


She had a problems with alcohol and drugs and left Owen for another man

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I noticed the mention of Owen's wife, but couldn't remember what we'd been told about her previously.  Do the girls think she's dead?


She had a problem with alcohol and drugs and left Owen for another man

----------


## swmc66

Be good if she came back

----------

lizann (12-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

enough with the peter and tina scenes no one cares

----------


## Perdita

> enough with the peter and tina scenes no one cares


I am afraid there will be even more with the lead-up to Tina's murder

----------


## swmc66

He needs to go to a sex clinic of some sort for his addiction. He barely waits 5 mins between his women. Horrible to watch when they both care for him. Makes it all so seedy.

----------


## Dazzle

Loved Phelan telling Gary to bury a dead pigeon and Owen to wash his car  :Rotfl:   I'm waiting for the explosion from Owen.  No way can he keep up the humble-pie act...

I used to like Peter and Tina (never liked Carla) but I now hate them all and have no sympathy for any of them, even Carla.  Therefore, I don't care about the outcome of the story and it's not holding my attention.  Shame.

----------

Brucie (14-03-2014), mariba (20-03-2014), tammyy2j (13-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really like Phelan

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2014)

----------


## swmc66

He is a really good actor

----------


## sarah c

> He is a really good actor


I saw him in an old Waking the Dead the other day as a slightly 'bad' policeman, and he was believable and suitably obnoxious

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

-----------------------

----------


## flappinfanny

i have started watching corrie again after a little break.

i thought alison king was the saviour in last night's episode and i just love sue cleaver in every scene she does. i love her relationship with steve.  i had to smile at those hats worn in the cab office. brilliant  :Smile:  i must admit the food on offer at roy's did not look very appealing. it made bettys horse pot all the more appetizing.  :Big Grin: 

 corrie is going through a bad patch at the mo, but it will come through it, despite stuart the hat!

----------


## Dazzle

That scene last night where Maddie kept saying "take me to bed" to Sophie was beyond cringeworthy...  :Thumbsdown: 

I realise that Maddie is supposed to be vulnerable and not good at relationships, but I'm afraid the actress can't carry that off or be sympathetic.  I've tried to like her, but just can't.  It doesn't help that she's paired with the unlikeable Sophie either.  To be honest, I dislike this pairing even more than I hate Peter and Tina, and that's saying something  :EEK!: 

I find it very odd that when Hayley was alive everyone kept barging into their flat at every opportunity.  Now, no one goes up to see what Roy's up to (and he is very obviously up to something - my guess is filling the flat with his model trains  :Sad:  ).  It's out of character that Fiz or Anna wouldn't go up to see if anything's amiss.  They're just assuming he's coping because he seems ok on the surface!!!

I liked Steve and Tony's scenes.  I just wish Steve hadn't backed down with the sinister Tony.

----------

flappinfanny (15-03-2014), lizann (16-03-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> That scene last night where Maddie kept saying "take me to bed" to Sophie was beyond cringeworthy... 
> 
> I realise that Maddie is supposed to be vulnerable and not good at relationships, but I'm afraid the actress can't carry that off or be sympathetic.  I've tried to like her, but just can't.  It doesn't help that she's paired with the unlikeable Sophie either.  To be honest, I dislike this pairing even more than I hate Peter and Tina, and that's saying something 
> .


i agree, i am all for carpet munching, but neither character is likeable.  a shame really, because if it had been different characters it may have worked?  a good story, badly executed.

----------


## Dazzle

> ...a good story, badly executed.


Well put, although the first part of your comment was unnecessary.

----------


## sarah c

> i agree, i am all for carpet munching, but neither character is likeable.  a shame really, because if it had been different characters it may have worked?  a good story, badly executed.


I find maddie's vulnerability sad? And I get where the character us coming from, it's Sophie that ruins it for me?

And what is that creature she is wearing round the neck of her coat??!!

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2014), lizann (16-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I find maddie's vulnerability sad?


I do too in theory, that's why I said I've tried to like her, but the writing and the acting make her unsympathetic despite her plight (in my opinion).  I feel I should empathise with her much more than I do given her circumstances.




> And what is that creature she is wearing round the neck of her coat??!!


I just hope it's fake  :Angry:

----------


## swmc66

I think they introduced that look to make her look like the lady of the manor  and Maddie even more scruffy and destitute.

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think they introduced that look to make her look like the lady of the manor  and Maddie even more scruffy and destitute.


I think you might be right there.

----------


## sarah c

> I think they introduced that look to make her look like the lady of the manor  and Maddie even more scruffy and destitute.


So it's not her beaver??!,

( couldn't help it sorry)

----------


## sarah c

> I just hope it's fake


I just hope it's dead!!!

----------


## lizann

> I find maddie's vulnerability sad? And I get where the character us coming from, it's Sophie that ruins it for me?
> 
> And what is that creature she is wearing round the neck of her coat??!!


no need for maddie to be gay just let her and sophie be friends only

----------


## swmc66

Any female that befriends her just happens to be a lesbian each time...what is the odds of that?

----------

mariba (20-03-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Marcus should have headbutted Todd in the ginnel and gave him a good kicking.
His sleaziness makes my skin creep.

----------

mariba (20-03-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> Any female that befriends her just happens to be a lesbian each time...what is the odds of that?


There is Steph though? Although Sophie only spoke to her for a couple of days, and Steph is Tina's NBF now?

----------


## sarah c

..

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did Marcus go and stay at Eileen's place as Todd did set him up, best part of tonight's shows was David's lines about Marcus and Todd

----------

mariba (20-03-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Marcus should have gave slimy sex pest Todd a good kicking.

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2014), lizann (19-03-2014), Perdita (18-03-2014), tammyy2j (18-03-2014)

----------


## swmc66

it takes two to tango. he should have controlled himself if he 'loved' Maria

----------


## tammyy2j

> it takes two to tango. he should have controlled himself if he 'loved' Maria


But after finding out Todd set him up to be caught Marcus still wasn't mad at him instead went to stay with him

----------

mariba (20-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## sarah c

Eileen should have stuck to her guns and not let Marcus stay - and if that meant Todd stropped off, so be it!!

At least I hope she insisted Marcus slept on the sofa!!!

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2014), tammyy2j (18-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

tim to sally - i love you kinda of  :Stick Out Tongue:  pure class

----------

mariba (20-03-2014), tammyy2j (20-03-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I think they have turned out to be a nice couple.

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2014), lizann (19-03-2014), tammyy2j (20-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think they have turned out to be a nice couple.


Loving Tim and Sally, and hope they're not going to break up now Kevin's back.  That his declaration of love was so sweet, despite his ulterior motive, says a lot.

I think Marcus is in shock at the moment and that's why he's gone to Todd.  There's still time for Marcus to give Todd a good kicking  :Big Grin: 

Maria's right to dump him, of course.  I feel really sorry for her  :Sad:

----------

mariba (20-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

maria is so naÃ¯ve he as gay before she was him is it really such a shock he has gone with another bloke again and how many times has maria been the other woman in an affair didn't she cause charlie's death and cheat on jason with marcus

----------


## mariba

> tim to sally - i love you kinda of  pure class


I like Tim with Sally. Let's just hope Kevin won't ruin it all..Tim is so funny!

----------

flappinfanny (23-03-2014)

----------


## mariba

> tim to sally - i love you kinda of  pure class


I like Tim with Sally. Let's just hope Kevin won't ruin it all..Tim is so funny!

----------

flappinfanny (23-03-2014)

----------


## mariba

Maria was totally out of order though screaming at Eileen on the street..and to Fiz, who was only there to give support. I've never liked Maria, always whining..

----------

lizann (20-03-2014), Perdita (20-03-2014), tammyy2j (21-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maria was totally out of order though screaming at Eileen on the street..and to Fiz, who was only there to give support. I've never liked Maria, always whining..


I felt sorry for Maria and wasn't surprised she lashed out at anyone near.  She's felt insecure from the start of the relationship, but Marcus reassured her that she had nothing to worry about time and time again.  She's not to blame for believing him.  I did too, to be honest.

Eileen shares some of the blame, anyway, because she's known what was going on for weeks.  Fiz has been so annoying throughout the Roy and Hayley storyline that I don't care if someone has a go at her  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I like Maria, and am glad she's got a meaty storyline for a change.

I'm astonished that Todd seems to have real feelings for Marcus though!  :EEK!:

----------

swmc66 (20-03-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Fiz gets on my nerves too. Very patronising like she is talking to kids all the time. Its up to Roy if he wants a trains across his living room. He's on his own and its what he enjoys.

----------

lizann (21-03-2014), sarah c (21-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

the welcome hugs for kev were very ott he was off visiting his father not in war 

sophie is so annoying

----------

flappinfanny (23-03-2014), maidmarian (21-03-2014), tammyy2j (23-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

the welcome hugs for kev were very ott he was off visiting his father not in war 

sophie is so annoying

----------


## swmc66

Maddie is annoying. Not showing homeless people in a good light. My family are part of a scheme to provide a nights free accommodation in emergency homeless cases. This character would put people off from helping out.

----------

Dazzle (22-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maddie is annoying. Not showing homeless people in a good light. My family are part of a scheme to provide a nights free accommodation in emergency homeless cases. This character would put people off from helping out.


That's really good of your family  :Smile:  .  Unfortunately, Maddie in Corrie is just another example of today's media portraying the poor and vulnerable in the UK as unsympathetic and undeserving.  I hope those with any sense can see that poverty and homelessness can happen to anybody.  Who would want to be in that position?

I enjoyed Kevin's return more than I was anticipating, though Michael le Vell seemed a little awkward. Shame Kevin'll be going just as we get used to him again.

So Peter's gets to have his cake and eat it  :Angry:   I must admit I laughed when he smirked at the end of the scene in the ginnel, even though it made me mad at the same time.  It was such a typical Peter moment, and well-played by Chris.

Todd looked surprisingly hurt at Eileen's outburst bemoaning the loss of her lovely little boy. I hope we get to delve deeper into Todd's psyche.

----------

Perdita (22-03-2014), tammyy2j (23-03-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Thanks. Being down and out doesn't make you suddenly give up your values. In fact thats the only thing you can often hang on to.I agree about Kevin. Worried the producers might be feeling the actor  is a bit of liability now. You can see he's aged with all his troubles. I hope he sorts himself out. Shame theres not a double murder involving Peter.

----------

Dazzle (22-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I do think Todd has genuine feelings for Marcus and no matter how bad and a prat he is, Eileen should support him as he is her son and Maria did hurt Jason by cheating on him she owes her nothing

----------

lizann (23-03-2014), mariba (25-03-2014), sarah c (23-03-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

kal the fitness instructor.  :Big Grin: 

is this what a fitness instructor/personal trainer look like in the north west?

must be all those chip shops and chippy tea's.   :Nono:

----------


## Snagglepus

> I do think Todd has genuine feelings for Marcus and no matter how bad and a prat he is, Eileen should support him as he is her son


Only after he has had a good kicking in the ginnel.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Only after he has had a good kicking in the ginnel.


Where?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> Where?


 I think the below the belt at Red Reck   :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

> Where?


 I think below the belt at Red Reck   :Lol:

----------


## lizann

> Where?


nuts 

maria shut up and f*ck off

kevin is living with tyrone when he has a house he should push out stella and eva and leanne and simon

----------


## lizann

> Where?


nuts 

maria shut up and f*ck off

kevin is living with tyrone when he has a house he should push out stella and eva and leanne and simon

----------


## Snagglepus

Les Dennis... wtf was that all about. Did he walk on the wrong set?

----------

flappinfanny (25-03-2014), sarah c (26-03-2014), tammyy2j (25-03-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

stuart the hat blackburn is bloody bonkers!!!!!   :Wal2l:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Les Dennis... wtf was that all about. Did he walk on the wrong set?


Was he only robbing one house, the Platts?

David and Tim were the only saving graces of a bad double bill

----------


## tammyy2j

Kylie's hair looks nice with the new colour

----------


## Dazzle

> David and Tim were the only saving graces of a bad double bill


Agreed.  David's always been one of my faves, and Tim's fast becoming one too.

I'm on the edge of my seat about whether Carla keeps the baby (not)  :Wal2l:

----------


## swmc66

I think she will keep the baby. 
Carla and Michelle wore the shortest skirts at the funeral.

----------


## swmc66

I think she will keep the baby. 
Carla and Michelle wore the shortest skirts at the funeral.

----------


## Dazzle

> I think she will keep the baby.


So do I...there's a lot more drama in Peter having a pregnant wife.  Maybe she'll lose it later on because I really can't see Carla with a baby.

----------


## lizann

has tim forgot about faye don't blame him  :Stick Out Tongue: 

owen is very calm with phelan

----------


## lizann

has tim forgot about faye don't blame him  :Stick Out Tongue: 

owen is very calm with phelan

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=lizann;80438

owen is very calm with phelan[/QUOTE]

That will change!!

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=lizann;80438

owen is very calm with phelan[/QUOTE]

That will change!!

----------


## flappinfanny

ali king is the saving grace of corrie at the mo.  a great talent.

enjoyed sally's scenes with kevin tonight, sticking up for tyrone.

----------


## flappinfanny

----------------------

----------


## tammyy2j

That was sweet of Craig the nice comments about his mum, I wish Corrie would use him more

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2014), flappinfanny (30-03-2014), Glen1 (31-03-2014), lizann (29-03-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I agree. Faye seems to have disappeared too.

----------


## lizann

> I agree. Faye seems to have disappeared too.


has tim even noticed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> I agree. Faye seems to have disappeared too.


has tim even noticed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Snagglepus

Kevin seems to have disappeared too.

----------


## lizann

> Kevin seems to have disappeared too.


back tonight

new york in america where else eva  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Kevin seems to have disappeared too.


back tonight

new york in america where else eva  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm surprised Peter didn't have a panic or heart attack hearing his two ladies are up the duff 

Tina was extra annoying as was Sophie, I would advise Maddie run far far away from her 

I liked the scenes with Gail and Kylie 

Is this new copper staying around, she has been in a few scenes now

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm surprised Peter didn't have a panic or heart attack hearing his two ladies are up the duff


What a fine mess Peter's got himself into.  He has my sympathies...  :Wal2l:

----------


## swmc66

I do not think she is pregnant. Wishful thinking I think. I don't think corrie want to have a pregnant women killed.

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't think corrie want to have a pregnant women killed.


I was thinking the same thing.  Loved Peter's horror at the possibility though  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

stella's ending was better than i thought.  nice scenes with leanne and eva.  had to smile at deirdre a wannabe liza minnelli singing new york new york.   :Big Grin:

----------


## swmc66

Loved the scenes with Peter and Steve. Eva made me cry.

----------


## lizann

chris is great as drunk pete

----------


## swmc66

Its the first time in ages we saw the old likable Pete

----------

lizann (03-04-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Will Les Dennis be nominated for the next soap awards for his excellent portrayal of a housebreaker in Corrie?

----------


## sarah c

> Will Les Dennis be nominated for the next soap awards for his excellent portrayal of a housebreaker in Corrie?


was that actually it for Les dennis!!!

----------


## sarah c

> Will Les Dennis be nominated for the next soap awards for his excellent portrayal of a housebreaker in Corrie?


was that actually it for Les dennis!!!

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> was that actually it for Les dennis!!!


  Spoiler:     He will back as a lover for Gail

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2014), lizann (04-04-2014), sarah c (10-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

poor steve, michelle catching him by the eye like a child, moany cow 

steve was great tonight especially him and peter in bed together, very funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

poor steve, michelle catching him by the eye like a child, moany cow 

steve was great tonight especially him and peter in bed together, very funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mariba (11-04-2014), tammyy2j (05-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

She was funny grabbing him by his ear. Steph brill tonight

----------

flappinfanny (05-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She was funny grabbing him by his ear. Steph brill tonight


Do you mean Steve because he was great 

Why was Tina grieving and mad at Peter for a baby that never existed?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

i enjoyed the scenes with peter and steve. for some reason it reminded me of eric and ern.  :Smile: 

i even found michelle (clipboard) connor funny, grabbing steve's ear and pulling him across the cobbles. very corrie and very funny.  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

The Peter and Tina storyline has got interesting at last. Good performances last night from Chris and Michelle. It's easy to forget that I used to like both characters before the affair storyline with its cringe-making scripts began.




> steve was great tonight especially him and peter in bed together, very funny


The Peter and Steve scenes were excellence and very funny. I hope they've proved to Simon Gregson's naysayers that he can act if given good material and someone he can bounce off. It's just proved to me even more that they need to break Steve and Michelle up pronto and pair him with someone with whom he has chemistry (and who can act too).

I don't think Michelle pulling Steve by the ear down the road was funny - to me it just comes across as abusive (because Kym Marsh can't do comedy imo).  She just seems vicious in those scenes.




> Why was Tina grieving and mad at Peter for a baby that never existed?


People do grieve if they hoped they were pregnant only to find out they were wrong.  They feel like they've lost a baby even though there was never one to begin with.

She was angry at him when he didn't want the baby because she was totally deluded that he loved her and wanted to spend the rest of his life with her.  She's had a wake-up call now, and I can't wait to see her reaction when she finds out that Carla's pregnant and that Peter saying he didn't want to be a father again was a total fabrication - he just didn't want a baby with her!

I really enjoyed last night's episodes overall.

----------

tammyy2j (06-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Steve does need to be with someone else but not sure it should be Andrea. Shame Chris is going as they make a good double act. Tina wants revenge now so she will be completely deranged later on. I did feel sorry for her at one point.

----------


## tammyy2j

I can see Tina becoming a complete psycho when she discovers Peter knocked up Carla

----------


## Dazzle

> I can see Tina becoming a complete psycho when she discovers Peter knocked up Carla


She seems well on the way already and that'll tip her right over the edge  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

She certainly does seem to be on her way - shes starting to really irritate me!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Steve does need to be with someone else but not sure it should be Andrea. Shame Chris is going as they make a good double act. Tina wants revenge now so she will be completely deranged later on. I did feel sorry for her at one point.


Becky and Karen were his best matches imo

----------

lizann (08-04-2014), Perdita (07-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

> She certainly does seem to be on her way - shes starting to really irritate me!


only starting now she has pissed me off and irritated me for some time

----------


## lizann

> She certainly does seem to be on her way - shes starting to really irritate me!


only starting now she has pissed me off and irritated me for some time

----------


## swmc66

is she that thick that she can't realise he does not want to know

----------


## Dazzle

> is she that thick that she can't realise he does not want to know


I think she has belatedly realised it, as evidenced by her statement that she'd make Peter pay at the end of Monday's second episode.  It took her a long time to get there for a supposedly intelligent woman.

----------

swmc66 (09-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna should record Phelan

----------


## swmc66

The episodes are getting better and the guy who plays Gary was great. I felt for Anna. She's going to suffer for her son's sake.

----------


## lizann

> I think she has belatedly realised it, as evidenced by her statement that she'd make Peter pay at the end of Monday's second episode.  It took her a long time to get there for a supposedly intelligent woman.


she still thinks he loves her 

anna getting dolled up for a date of sleazy sex with phelan she should have gone in her work clothes

----------


## lizann

> I think she has belatedly realised it, as evidenced by her statement that she'd make Peter pay at the end of Monday's second episode.  It took her a long time to get there for a supposedly intelligent woman.


she still thinks he loves her 

anna getting dolled up for a date of sleazy sex with phelan she should have gone in her work clothes

----------

swmc66 (12-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> she still thinks he loves her


What the hell's with Tina's about-turn?  She was swearing to pay Peter back for using her last week and looked to be turning psycho - and now loves him again??  Give me strength!!




> anna getting dolled up for a date of sleazy sex with phelan she should have gone in her work clothes


That was hardly a date - being pressured into sex because she feared for her son's sanity is akin to rape.  Anna quickly rubbed off the lip gloss when she realized who she was putting it on for, and looked quite ordinary when she turned up at the hotel.

Ughh...Phelan made my skin crawl last night, it was very uncomfortable watching.  Very well acted by Debbie Rush as Anna's disgust and desperation were palpable.

What really annoyed me was the Windass/Armstrong clan suddenly being happy and carefree just as Anna was doing the deed, showing her she needn't have gone through with it after all.  Very poor and unsubtle writing  :Angry:   Also, no "contract" would persuade me that the bully Phelan, who gets off on having power over others, will now leave them alone.

Nice to see Michelle supportive of Steve after her initial reaction to finding him on top of Andrea lol.

The less said about Sophie and Maddie the better  :Wal2l:

----------

Brucie (14-04-2014), swmc66 (12-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I know ....one minute he is having a complete breakdown then the next he is totally calm making dinner. Phelan will get his comeuppance. Hopefully soon as i do not want Anna having to go through that again. It has to be Valarie that brings him down and leaves him with nothing. But when Owen finds out about Anna I am not sure their relationship will cope with it.

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> But when Owen finds out about Anna I am not sure their relationship will cope with it.


Yes, I hope Owen doesn't punish her for a poor decision made in desperation  :Sad:

----------


## swmc66

I doubt he will punish but may find it hard being intimate with her again

----------


## flappinfanny

debbie rush was excellent in fridays double bill. however an unpleasant storyline that i felt did not suit corrie at all. it was very uncomfortable to watch and was more suited to eastenders or hollyoaks. 

why does stuart (the hat) blackburn insist on trying to turn corrie into a 3rd rate northern version of eastenders.   corrie should stick to doing what it does best.

----------

swmc66 (13-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

gary was all fine at the meal again another quick recovery 

anna shouldn't have gone through with it

----------


## lizann

gary was all fine at the meal again another quick recovery 

anna shouldn't have gone through with it

----------


## Brucie

> The less said about Sophie and Maddie the better


Too right! Maddie has shown ZERO qualities that would make ANYONE fall for her, let alone a nice, decent, good looking person like Sophie - nobody's that desparate! It's either poor writing or poor acting, and for now I'd like to give the young actress the benefit of the doubt.

----------


## Brucie

> The less said about Sophie and Maddie the better


Too right! Maddie has shown ZERO qualities that would make ANYONE fall for her, let alone a nice, decent, good looking person like Sophie - nobody's that desparate! It's either poor writing or poor acting, and for now I'd like to give the young actress the benefit of the doubt.

----------


## Dazzle

> Too right! Maddie has shown ZERO qualities that would make ANYONE fall for her, let alone a nice, decent, good looking person like Sophie - nobody's that desparate! It's either poor writing or poor acting, and for now I'd like to give the young actress the benefit of the doubt.


I agree, but I like Sophie even less I have to admit.  I think she's the worse actress of the two as well.  At least Maddie can be sympathetic at times, but I haven't cared a fig for Sophie since she was a young teenager who had to cope with having Rosie as a sister.  Her relationship with Rosie could be very amusing.

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't understand how Sophie has fallen so quickly for Maddie that she would give up her home and job (does she work for Dev in the shop anymore?), they make a terrible couple

----------


## tammyy2j

I am disgusted Anna did sleep with Phelan, I really thought at the end she would back out of it and tell Owen and Phelan's wife who would show up

----------


## jules29

How do they know that CD is a copy of Gary on CCTV  ... could be copy from hotel room!

----------

sarah c (15-04-2014), tammyy2j (15-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Sophie is very unfair and ungrateful to her mum. Her mums done so much for her and she treats her like ****. She likes to support charities and be kind to the vulnerable but has a different side when its her parents. Sally is best shot of her.

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2014), lizann (14-04-2014), sarah c (15-04-2014), tammyy2j (15-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

sophie is not a good christian the way she treats sally

----------

tammyy2j (15-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

> How do they know that CD is a copy of Gary on CCTV  ... could be copy from hotel room!


that would be good if phelan did that

----------

jules29 (15-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

> How do they know that CD is a copy of Gary on CCTV  ... could be copy from hotel room!


that would be good if phelan did that

----------

Perdita (14-04-2014), tammyy2j (15-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I think this is exactly how it will be, Phelan would not give in without getting ultimate revenge and what better way than this way!!!

----------

tammyy2j (15-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Who will watch it first Owen or Gary or all the family together?

----------


## sarah c

I cant stand the way Sophie screeches when 'talking'??!! It goes right through me.....

----------

tammyy2j (15-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

It was nice to see a caring nicer side of Faye when she offered to sell her toys

----------


## tammyy2j

> I cant stand the way Sophie screeches when 'talking'??!! It goes right through me.....


I can't stand Sophie period even Rosie was more tolerable

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2014), lizann (15-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Sophie...likes to support charities and be kind to the vulnerable...


She only even does that when it suits her.  I notice that now she has her claws into Maddie that she no longer volunteers at the soup kitchen (or anywhere else).

I'm amazed that Phelan appears to have kept his word to Anna! Is that the last we're going to see of him, I wonder?  I think the DVD must contain footage from the hotel room as there is no way Phelan would give in so easily.  Poor Anna thinking she's got away with it...she's obviously traumatised by the experience  :Sad: 

Peter's decision to sleep with Tina was almost as bad as Anna's to sleep with Pat. What a silly pair!

Not really liking the Lloyd and Andrea pairing as they don't have any chemistry. She works much better with Steve, although both seem genuinely happy with their respective partners at the moment.

Tim's conversation with Kirk was funny. I bet he feels a lot better about his relationship with Sally after hearing about Beth's possessiveness about her favourite cutlery lol.

I found Simon's sudden about-turn at being bezzie mates with Carla a bit strange  :Searchme:

----------

swmc66 (15-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

peter the prick blaming carla i wanted rob to smack him

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2014), tammyy2j (17-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

If he is not dad material and is going to continue have loads of women and wives on the go....he needs to have a vasectomy and be responsible for once

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2014), Perdita (17-04-2014), tammyy2j (17-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would like to see Leanne and Carla good mates again

Maria hitting Todd with her phone because he turned Marcus gay again  :Stick Out Tongue:  FFS she needs to move on and preferably far away from Weatherfield

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2014), mariba (18-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maria hitting Todd with her phone...


Loved that scene, it was really funny.  I was cheering when Maria hit smug Todd with the phone  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (19-04-2014), Perdita (18-04-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

some great one liners from tracey luv, deirdre and mary. my fav being deirdre: 'ah poor old peter hay, his liver must be pickled.' she then downed a glass of red.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2014), mariba (26-04-2014), tammyy2j (20-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> some great one liners from tracey luv, deirdre and mary. my fav being deirdre: 'ah poor old peter hay, his liver must be pickled.' she then downed a glass of red.


Ha ha...yeah that was funny, especially the way Tracey looked at Deirdre as she downed the wine  :Big Grin: 

Loved Mary and Gail in the gym too.

The gym was surprisingly full for a new business.

I'm not sure why Tyrone assumed the message was from Kirsty as it didn't sound like something she'd send at all.  Didn't it refer to "we" for a start?  Also, why would Kirsty leave presents for both girls?

----------

mariba (26-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

If Tina loved Peter she would leave him alone now

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2014), mariba (26-04-2014), tammyy2j (20-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> If Tina loved Peter she would leave him alone now


If she ever had any true feelings for him she would never have gone near him and suffered in silence until somebody else came along.

I still don't get that they had to split her and Tommy up - they should have just replaced Tommy with a different actor and let them live happily ever after!!

----------


## Perdita

> If Tina loved Peter she would leave him alone now


If she ever had any true feelings for him she would never have gone near him and suffered in silence until somebody else came along.

I still don't get that they had to split her and Tommy up - they should have just replaced Tommy with a different actor and let them live happily ever after!!

----------


## flappinfanny

they should never have sacked chris.  a suspension perhaps.  a lot of corrie's problems on screen at present are of their own making.

----------


## Dazzle

> ...a lot of corrie's problems on screen at present are of their own making.


To be fair, Corrie has improved in the last couple of weeks and I'm hopeful it'll keep on getting better.  It's still my favourite soap, even though there's been a lot to moan at lately.

Even though Eastenders is better written at the moment, I'm more invested in Corrie's characters and enjoy its gentle humour (which has admittedly been mostly lacking recently).

When Corrie gets it right it's the best imo.

----------


## tammyy2j

> some great one liners from tracey luv, deirdre and mary. my fav being deirdre: 'ah poor old peter hay, his liver must be pickled.' she then downed a glass of red.


Tracey called Liz "Granny Mac" was funny

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

Tracy showed a caring side for once.

----------


## lizann

i don't like tony 

steve was great tonight as usual

----------


## lizann

i don't like tony 

steve was great tonight as usual

----------


## swmc66

Steve is really good these days. Simon was a real pain, tracy a monster as usual. What's with Rita and Dennis? She should not have taken him back. Whose money is he spending when he's done the pub....hers! Come on rita get rid.

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve is the odd one out. I have never come across such a character who is supposed to be as childish as him at his age unless they had mental issues.
All the rest of the cast play believable parts.

----------


## tammyy2j

I like the scenes with Leanne and Carla, I want them good mates again

I thought Liz knew about Peter and Tina's affair too?

----------


## Dazzle

> steve was great tonight as usual


Loved Steve telling Tina some home truths.  It's about time someone did  :Big Grin: 




> What's with Rita and Dennis? She should not have taken him back. Whose money is he spending when he's done the pub....hers! Come on rita get rid.


I couldn't believe it when she bought him an Easter egg after the way he cruelly humiliated her  :Angry: 




> I thought Liz knew about Peter and Tina's affair too?


She did in the beginning, but may be unaware that it's still going after she warned him off?  :Searchme:

----------


## Snagglepus

> I couldn't believe it when she bought him an Easter egg after the way he cruelly humiliated her


I thought Rita gave the Easter egg to Norris.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I thought Rita gave the Easter egg to Norris.


She did.

----------


## lizann

> I thought Rita gave the Easter egg to Norris.


she should show dennis the door she owes him nothing

----------


## lizann

> I thought Rita gave the Easter egg to Norris.


she should show dennis the door she owes him nothing

----------

tammyy2j (24-04-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

deirdre is comedy gold for corrie.  she makes me smile in every scene she does.  she is certainly her mothers daughter.   :Smile:

----------

mariba (26-04-2014), tammyy2j (24-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kal needs to keep his clothes on and use his gym more  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (24-04-2014), sarah c (24-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Rita gave the Easter egg to Norris.


Did she?  I must have missed a bit  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lizann

gail looked young in her gym outfit and isn't she nearly 60

----------

mariba (26-04-2014), Perdita (24-04-2014), tammyy2j (25-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> gail looked young in her gym outfit and isn't she nearly 60


She is 63  :Smile:

----------

lizann (24-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> gail looked young in her gym outfit and isn't she nearly 60


She is 63  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> She is 63


wow aging well

----------

mariba (26-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

> She is 63


wow aging well

----------


## flappinfanny

deirdre again stole the episode, loved her line about tracey luv 'she's a required taste like asparagus.'

----------


## Dazzle

Nice to see Michelle being nicer, and even affectionate, to Steve lately.  Maybe Stuart Blackburn's been listening to the fans' complaints about them not being a believable couple as Michelle is often so nasty to Steve.

What was with Sophie snarling at Izzy in the shop?  Maybe her and Maddie are having problems already?  We can only hope  :Big Grin: 

Owen's in a sad, self-pitying state isn't he?  Imagine how he'll feel when he finds out what Anna had to put herself through to get himself out of the gigantic mess of his own making  :Searchme: 

I felt quite sorry for Nick.  It didn't for one moment occur to him that Leanne's feelings for the "old Nick" had changed  :Sad:

----------

helena1414 (26-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I felt really sorry for Owen

----------


## mariba

I did too.. I wish Anna would tell him soon..I really like this whole family these days, and Owen is my favourite of them. Wasn't always, but he's such a kind husband/father(just like my hubby!  :Smile:  ) Gary is getting on my nerves sometimes though..

----------


## Snagglepus

Should they be letting Steve out without a carer?
He shouldn't be allowed to walk around the gym unsupervised, he may come to some harm.

----------

Brucie (28-04-2014)

----------


## Brucie

The  Maria/Tyrone storyline is pathetic! How many bunny boilers do they need on the Street? The Tina/Peter storyline has been sick-making since it started )and drags on and on) and now Maria reacts to Todd's "home-wrecking" by doing a bit of home wrecking herself - BEFORE Marcus's side of the bed has even gone cold. I don't think so, somehow.

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2014), lizann (28-04-2014), tammyy2j (30-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

so sick of maria, sophie and maddie

----------

tammyy2j (30-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Definately the 3 i would like to see the back off. What is stuart blackburn thinking of.

----------


## mariba

Ty has suddenly changed completely! Stupid storyline..please Maria, go away..hopefully Ty will find out what she's done. Poor Fiz-always been one of my favourites..she was bit annoying right after Hayley died though..but she's so kind, always thinking other people first. Ty is getting on my nerves now!

----------


## Perdita

> Ty has suddenly changed completely! Stupid storyline..please Maria, go away..hopefully Ty will find out what she's done. Poor Fiz-always been one of my favourites..she was bit annoying right after Hayley died though..but she's so kind, always thinking other people first. Ty is getting on my nerves now!


He will find out the truth about Maria, bless him  :Smile:   I agree with you about Fiz, liked the character from the start  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Ty has suddenly changed completely! Stupid storyline..please Maria, go away..hopefully Ty will find out what she's done. Poor Fiz-always been one of my favourites..she was bit annoying right after Hayley died though..but she's so kind, always thinking other people first. Ty is getting on my nerves now!


He will find out the truth about Maria, bless him  :Smile:   I agree with you about Fiz, liked the character from the start  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Kevin off to Germany again and Maddie employed at the garage and we see a dark side to Kal - all boring

----------

mariba (03-05-2014)

----------


## deedeemac

Alas till true, all boring. One would think the prelude to a character being murdered would be more interesting.

----------


## lizann

eva was funny tonight 

leanne and kal don't make a good couple

----------


## lizann

eva was funny tonight 

leanne and kal don't make a good couple

----------


## swmc66

Maria was at her worst tonight. Has Tyrone forgotton how much Fiz has done for him ...stupid man.

----------

mariba (03-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Maria was at her worst tonight. Has Tyrone forgotton how much Fiz has done for him ...stupid man.


I am beginning to like this storyline ... I just hope that Maria gets severely punished for what she is doing to this young family ... thought I doubt that she will

----------


## Perdita

> Maria was at her worst tonight. Has Tyrone forgotton how much Fiz has done for him ...stupid man.


I am beginning to like this storyline ... I just hope that Maria gets severely punished for what she is doing to this young family ... thought I doubt that she will

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I hope it will not drag on ...i want justice!

----------

mariba (03-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am beginning to like this storyline ...


I'm enjoying it too.  I've always liked Maria and am glad she's got a decent storyline for once.  I feel really sorry for Tyrone, but Fiz has been getting on my nerves since intefering in Hayley's death so I don't mind her anxiety  :Big Grin: 

Nice to see Sophie and Maddie behaving like a real couple at the end of last night's episode. We even got to see Maddie being vulnerable. I might even grow to like the pair of them if they carry on like this  :Searchme: 

Lots of Sally and Tim made for a good episode. Glad he's not browbeaten by Sally and afraid to speak his mind (like a lot of Corrie's men). He was actually speaking good sense  :EEK!:    He's come a long way since he moved to the street  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=Dazzle;805363]I'm enjoying it too.  I've always liked Maria and am glad she's got a decent storyline for once.  I feel really sorry for Tyrone, but Fiz has been getting on my nerves since intefering in Hayley's death so I don't mind her anxiety  :Big Grin: 

I never have and I doubt I ever will like Maria .. looking forward to Ty reporting her to the police   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2014), lizann (01-05-2014), mariba (03-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=Dazzle;805363]I'm enjoying it too.  I've always liked Maria and am glad she's got a decent storyline for once.  I feel really sorry for Tyrone, but Fiz has been getting on my nerves since intefering in Hayley's death so I don't mind her anxiety  :Big Grin: 

I never have and I doubt I ever will like Maria .. looking forward to Ty reporting her to the police   :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

maria has outstayed her welcome on the street a long long time ago for me 

i wanna see fiz punch her when the truth comes out

----------

mariba (03-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

maria has outstayed her welcome on the street a long long time ago for me 

i wanna see fiz punch her when the truth comes out

----------

Brucie (02-05-2014), tammyy2j (02-05-2014)

----------


## Brucie

> I am beginning to like this storyline ... I just hope that Maria gets severely punished for what she is doing to this young family ... thought I doubt that she will


I just don't buy the way Tyrone has been treating Fiz. A few short months ago she was the ONLY person who believed that he wasn't battering Kirsty, and now he treats her like dog dirt on his shoe? No way!

----------

mariba (03-05-2014), tammyy2j (02-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

He is panicking because he knows Kirsty is free and associates some of Fiz's behaviour with that of Kirsty ... he is not thinking clearly at the moment - I just wish David had told Ty and Fiz about Maria being behind the texts as soon as he found out

----------

mariba (03-05-2014), tammyy2j (02-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

when is she going to be found out?

----------

mariba (03-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> when is she going to be found out?


I was hoping for very soon 

Why is David covering for her?

----------

mariba (03-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Eva has come into her own much more since Stella left she is quite funny

----------


## Dazzle

> Why is David covering for her?


David likes her behaviour because it's similar to some of his own worst actions.  I think he finds Maria interesting and amusing as a bunny boiler.  He did advise her to come clean before it blows up in her face, to be fair though.  He doesn't have any empathy for Fiz and Tyrone because he's not particularly nice and hardly knows them either.

----------


## lizann

maria wasn't a good close pal to tyrone and fiz during kirsty's abuse and now they are especially tyrone for her break up with marcus and has maria two phone numbers this storyline is nonsense 

sophie was way ott over ben he was maddie's brother not hers she is like a bunny boiler over maddie 

sad to see tim leave hope he comes back to the street and dare i say it to sally

----------

tammyy2j (04-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

maria wasn't a good close pal to tyrone and fiz during kirsty's abuse and now they are especially tyrone for her break up with marcus and has maria two phone numbers this storyline is nonsense 

sophie was way ott over ben he was maddie's brother not hers she is like a bunny boiler over maddie 

sad to see tim leave hope he comes back to the street and dare i say it to sally

----------


## mariba

> Eva has come into her own much more since Stella left she is quite funny


I've always liked Eva-glad Stella and Gloria are gone.

----------


## mariba

> Eva has come into her own much more since Stella left she is quite funny


I've always liked Eva-glad Stella and Gloria are gone.

----------


## swmc66

I cannot cope with anymore Maddie  and Sophie story lines. The kid had more sense than two of them put together. Maddie is not a character i want them to try and make grow on me. It is not going to happen!

----------

Dazzle (03-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I cannot cope with anymore Maddie  and Sophie story lines.


Urghh! So much Sophie and Maddie last night was painful!  The story was ok but the acting was just dire (except for Sally and Tim).  The arrest scene, and Sophie crying on the sofa to Sally, were some of the worst pieces of acting I've ever seen  :Thumbsdown: 

The rest of the episodes weren't much better, though I quite enjoyed Maria's continued manipulation of Tyrone and Sinead and Chesney's scenes.

I really hope that Sally and Tim are not over for good or that Tim isn't leaving Corrie.  I don't blame him for walking out on her though after the way she was judging and disrespecting him.

All in all though, they were the worst couple of episodes I've seen of Corrie for quite a while.  Wake up Corrie team or I'll be changing my alliegance to EastEnders at this rate!

----------

tammyy2j (04-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I want Tim to stay too he has grown on me and I like him with snobby Sally

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2014), flappinfanny (10-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

They only split up for a few days

----------


## Snagglepus

What sort of morals do they have... Why was Eva so excited at finding Leanne had dropped her drawers for her husbands mate?

----------


## Katy

Aww Heaton Park! That fun run scenes take me back to the race for life I did.

----------


## lizann

was lloyd suppose to he having a heart attack, he seemed very calm

----------


## Perdita

Not everyone that suffers a heart attack panics, maybe he did not even have time to think other than wanting the pain to stop ...

----------


## tammyy2j

The pacing of the race was all over the place, Steve coming in after Jenna when he was unfit and also Gail coming in with Eva and Julie who stopped made no sense to me and why wasn't more factory girls in the race for Hayley?

Good that Sally and Tim are back on

----------

mariba (10-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna is not _Phelan_ very well  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2014), flappinfanny (10-05-2014), lizann (06-05-2014), Perdita (06-05-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> The pacing of the race was all over the place, Steve coming in after Jenna when he was unfit and also Gail coming in with Eva and Julie who stopped made no sense to me and why wasn't more factory girls in the race for Hayley?
> 
> Good that Sally and Tim are back on


Yes no sign of Shaun donning his Lycra????

----------


## sarah c

> The pacing of the race was all over the place, Steve coming in after Jenna when he was unfit and also Gail coming in with Eva and Julie who stopped made no sense to me and why wasn't more factory girls in the race for Hayley?
> 
> Good that Sally and Tim are back on


Yes no sign of Shaun donning his Lycra????

Thankfully.....

----------


## lizann

> Not everyone that suffers a heart attack panics, maybe he did not even have time to think other than wanting the pain to stop ...


thought it was poorly done

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes no sign of Shaun donning his Lycra????


Eva wore enough lycra for all the cast  :Stick Out Tongue:  but yes why wasn't Sean, Sally, Fiz and even Beth participating?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Eva wore enough lycra for all the cast  but yes why wasn't Sean, Sally, Fiz and even Beth participating?


I think it was realistic that they weren't.  These runs aren't for everyone, and you need to prepare for them.  Probably why Lloyd was in trouble with doing it.

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the scenes of Tim and Sally at dinner and also Roy and Anna

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2014), flappinfanny (10-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

sally is awful at times to tim he deserves better 

why was carla going to send flowers to Lloyd, are they mates?

----------


## lizann

sally is awful at times to tim he deserves better 

why was carla going to send flowers to Lloyd, are they mates?

----------


## Dazzle

> sally is awful at times to tim he deserves better


He does, but they're funny together so I don't want them to split up.  They're my favourite couple in Corrie at the moment.

----------

flappinfanny (10-05-2014), mariba (10-05-2014), tammyy2j (09-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Yes they do make a good couple.

----------


## tammyy2j

> He does, but they're funny together so I don't want them to split up.  They're my favourite couple in Corrie at the moment.


That is the beauty of their dynamic, Sally a snooty cow and dim loveable Tim  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2014), mariba (10-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

Very curious about Andrea. What could it be?

----------

mariba (10-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

do izzy and gary have no washing machine?

why give lloyd the pineapple unless he is going to bash jenna with it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i love rob's laugh and smile and face and body love all of him

----------


## lizann

do izzy and gary have no washing machine?

why give lloyd the pineapple unless he is going to bash jenna with it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i love rob's laugh and smile and face and body love all of him

----------


## mariba

> do izzy and gary have no washing machine?
> 
> why give lloyd the pineapple unless he is going to bash jenna with it 
> 
> i love rob's laugh and smile and face and body love all of him


I've grown to love Rob too! I wish he wasn't with Tracy though(although it's nice to see Tracy happy for a change and be more tolerable)..I sure hope he won't kill Tina as I want him to stay. For Simon's sake I hope it's not Pete either...I wouldn't miss Tracy though! Or Andrea!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mariba

> do izzy and gary have no washing machine?
> 
> why give lloyd the pineapple unless he is going to bash jenna with it 
> 
> i love rob's laugh and smile and face and body love all of him


I've grown to love Rob too! I wish he wasn't with Tracy though(although it's nice to see Tracy happy for a change and be more tolerable)..I sure hope he won't kill Tina as I want him to stay. For Simon's sake I hope it's not Pete either...I wouldn't miss Tracy though! Or Andrea!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

They would not be having this problem in Eastenders! No washing machine - just go to the laundrette! 

I like Rob as well, hes turning into one of my favourite characters! Im not having a lot of time for the windasses at all, they are really getting on my nerves and getting far too much screen time for my liking!

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2014)

----------


## Katy

...

----------


## Dazzle

> Im not having a lot of time for the windasses at all, they are really getting on my nerves and getting far too much screen time for my liking!


I don't mind Anna or Owen as they're played by good actors, but I could really do without the rest of the Windasses/Armstrongs.

I'm coming around to Rob too, after disliking the character and actor from the start.  There's no denying that he and Tracey are both improved by being together.

Loved Tim and Tina's conversation about the python (Tracey) eating the crocodile (Rob). That was well funny!  Some witty lines in last night's episodes.

Sally, Sophie and Maddie's pleasant conversation around the table was a bit strange, given Sally's dislike of Maddie, but nice to see.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Yes no sign of Shaun donning his Lycra????


I cannot get that thought out of my head!

 :Sick:  :Sad:  :Nono:

----------


## flappinfanny

> They would not be having this problem in Eastenders! No washing machine - just go to the laundrette!


 :Rotfl:

----------


## flappinfanny

'jammy dodgers.'  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

steals on wheels  :Stick Out Tongue:  love beth

----------

tammyy2j (13-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

She wont go through with it.

----------


## tammyy2j

I even like Rob and Tracey as a couple now 

Good acting from Peter and Carla tonight, Chris plays the drunk very well 

I honestly cant wait for Tina's exit no matter who murders her just wish Maria was going too

----------

Brucie (13-05-2014), lizann (13-05-2014), Perdita (13-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Brucie

> I honestly cant wait for Tina's exit no matter who murders her


Hopefully it'll be an appropriate end - such as being fried in an enclosed sunbed!

----------


## mariba

I feel like an awful person but I can't wait for Tina's murder either!! And hopefully the murderer will be Peter as I'm tired of looking at him-he's so pathetic now. Or Maria could kill her just accidentally-I just can't stand her anymore!
Tina actually used to be one of my favourite characters on Corrie but the way she's been changed it's just too much..

----------


## mariba

I feel like an awful person but I can't wait for Tina's murder either!! And hopefully the murderer will be Peter as I'm tired of looking at him-he's so pathetic now. Or Maria could kill her just accidentally-I just can't stand her anymore!
Tina actually used to be one of my favourite characters on Corrie but the way she's been changed it's just too much..

----------


## Dazzle

Wow, that was a depressing ending to last night's Corrie.  I don't remember feeling so low after watching an episode before, even after Hayley's death.  Fantastic acting by Chris Gascoigne and Alison King though - they really sold the situation.

I'm another who can't wait for Tina's death now to put an end to the painful implosion of Carla and Peter's relationship.  I can't see Carla having an abortion now after her reaction to seeing her baby on the scan.  She loves it now and would be devastated to lose it.  I hope she doesn't do it to spite Peter when she finds out about his adultery.

Todd really deserved that punch!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

Why the hell did Tina take Peter to a hotel full of alcohol when there must have been many cafes around??!!!  Even if that's where he wanted to go, she should have refused to go in him and persuaded him to go elsewhere.

I get really fed up of the soaps attitude to alcoholism sometimes.  If I were living with an alcoholic, I wouldn't have any in the house whatsoever.  Yet Carla keeps wine in the fridge and I even noticed that there some in Max's fridge in EE the other night.  Totally unrealistic surely?  The same characters who keep alcohol in the house then berate their loved-ones when they can't resist temptation  :Wal2l:

----------

lizann (13-05-2014), tammyy2j (14-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

no ones cares about tina anymore

----------


## swmc66

Peter goes to the Rovers regularly every day that's not normal for a recovering alcoholic.

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2014), tammyy2j (16-05-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Todd really deserved that punch!


Not as much as a good kicking in the ginnel.

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Excellent scenes last night between Carla and Rob. It was the first time that they meshed well together as caring siblings to me. Marc Baylis has upped his acting recently.

The scene with Tina supposedly taking a pic of Rob, Tracey and Tony's dirty dealings - foreshadowing? That Tony's certainly a nasty piece of work (and Tracey isn't far behind).

----------

swmc66 (15-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Wow, that was a depressing ending to last night's Corrie.  I don't remember feeling so low after watching an episode before, even after Hayley's death.  Fantastic acting by Chris Gascoigne and Alison King though - they really sold the situation.
> 
> I'm another who can't wait for Tina's death now to put an end to the painful implosion of Carla and Peter's relationship.  I can't see Carla having an abortion now after her reaction to seeing her baby on the scan.  She loves it now and would be devastated to lose it.  I hope she doesn't do it to spite Peter when she finds out about his adultery.
> 
> Todd really deserved that punch!


carla will have a girl and name her Hayley

todd only told maria the truth  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2014), tammyy2j (16-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Wow, that was a depressing ending to last night's Corrie.  I don't remember feeling so low after watching an episode before, even after Hayley's death.  Fantastic acting by Chris Gascoigne and Alison King though - they really sold the situation.
> 
> I'm another who can't wait for Tina's death now to put an end to the painful implosion of Carla and Peter's relationship.  I can't see Carla having an abortion now after her reaction to seeing her baby on the scan.  She loves it now and would be devastated to lose it.  I hope she doesn't do it to spite Peter when she finds out about his adultery.
> 
> Todd really deserved that punch!


carla will have a girl and name her Hayley

todd only told maria the truth  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2014), tammyy2j (16-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> carla will have a girl and name her Hayley
> 
> todd only told maria the truth


Love the idea of Carla naming a girl Hayley  :Smile: 

I can't remember what Todd said but it was the way he said it - so smugly and viciously - that was so offensive imo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (16-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I think these writers are going to make her lose the baby. I hope not

----------


## Snagglepus

Why are all the soap times changing next week and the week after?
I asked in the other thread but have had no answer.

----------


## swmc66

I think some episodes may be later at 9 as they may not be suitable for viewing before.

----------


## swmc66

Some soaps have hour llong special episodes thats why e .g Lucy's funeral. Big story in emmerdale too. Says on digital spy

----------


## Perdita

> Some soaps have hour llong special episodes thats why e .g Lucy's funeral. Big story in emmerdale too. Says on digital spy


Yes, they tend to have double episode for the real dramatic episodes  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Some soaps have hour llong special episodes thats why e .g Lucy's funeral. Big story in emmerdale too. Says on digital spy


Yes, they tend to have double episode for the real dramatic episodes  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

who is the bigger muppet maria or stupid tyrone and as for tina just piss off and leave peter alone 

tracey was great tonight as his babysitter

----------

mariba (17-05-2014), tammyy2j (18-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

who is the bigger muppet maria or stupid tyrone and as for tina just piss off and leave peter alone 

tracey was great tonight as his babysitter

----------


## flappinfanny

> carla will have a girl and name her Hayley


i hope your right, that would be a lovely touch.  i hope corrie are reading soapboard threads.

the scenes with peter and carla tonight were electric.  stand out performances again from alison and chris.  

good on eileen for chucking them out!!!!   nice scenes later with eileen and jason.  i just want to smack todd as hard as i can!!!!  credit to bruno.

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I hope they all contribute to her rent. Even Marcus shame on him taking advantage of Eileen. How on earth could Tony get that type of money. It is very unrealistic. Especially since he had nothing up until recently.  Maria was good today made me hate her. Tina what can i say she is really getting on my nerves. Turning up all the time and having cups of tea with Carla. What a betrayal.

----------

mariba (17-05-2014), tammyy2j (18-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> the scenes with peter and carla tonight were electric.  stand out performances again from alison and chris.


Their scenes together are mesmerising.  Alison King and Chris Gascoyne have made this storyline compelling all of a sudden.




> Tina what can i say she is really getting on my nerves. Turning up all the time and having cups of tea with Carla. What a betrayal.


The sooner she goes the better...  :Wal2l: 




> i just want to smack todd as hard as i can!!!!  credit to bruno.


I love to hate Todd  :Big Grin: 




> Maria was good today made me hate her.


I'm really enjoying watching manipulative Maria -  much more enjoyable than her being a victim.

----------


## lizann

maria deserved a few slaps fiz should have 

good beth is back 

so tina thinks carla is the cause of peter's drinking and anxiety

----------


## lizann

maria deserved a few slaps fiz should have 

good beth is back 

so tina thinks carla is the cause of peter's drinking and anxiety

----------

tammyy2j (21-05-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Where has Kylie gone with Max, not seen her in a while.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Where has Kylie gone with Max, not seen her in a while.


Did the actress who plays Kylie get married?

I assume they have gone to visit Becky but David has not said anything about them and Lily 

I would think Kylie would be around to have her say on Maria and Tina's demise with her gob  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Beth is great and even better with Kirky

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Did the actress who plays Kylie get married?
> 
> I assume they have gone to visit Becky but David has not said anything about them and Lily 
> 
> I would think Kylie would be around to have her say on Maria and Tina's demise with her gob


Yes, I think Paula has got married but I can't think of why they Kylie and Lily are not around  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

> Did the actress who plays Kylie get married?
> 
> I assume they have gone to visit Becky but David has not said anything about them and Lily 
> 
> I would think Kylie would be around to have her say on Maria and Tina's demise with her gob


Yes, I think Paula has got married but I can't think of why  Kylie and Lily are not around  :Ponder:

----------


## Dazzle

> ...I can't think of why  Kylie and Lily are not around


I think they're meant to be around, since nothing's been said to the contrary, but just not involved in any storylines presently.  It often happens in soaps and we're meant to assume they're carrying on their lives as usual.

----------

Perdita (21-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

peter is pathetic grow a pair and man up

----------

tammyy2j (22-05-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

that seemed a long 22 minutes tonight. :Ponder:

----------


## Dazzle

> that seemed a long 22 minutes tonight.


I quite enjoyed it even though Peter's behaviour was very frustrating.




> peter is pathetic grow a pair and man up


Running away with Tina, even though he wants Carla, is a very cowardly action.  He knows that Carla's on the verge of finding out about the affair so wants to be as far away from her as possible when she does.  No thought about his two children at all!  :Angry: 

I'm very glad that Marcus had the grace to look ashamed when he found out how far Maria's sunk since he cheated on her - and continued to see the man who takes every chance to rub salt in her wound too.  :Angry:

----------

tammyy2j (22-05-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> peter is pathetic grow a pair and man up


he has a pair, thats what keeps getting him in trouble??!!

----------

flappinfanny (22-05-2014), lizann (22-05-2014), Perdita (22-05-2014), Ruffed_lemur (22-05-2014), tammyy2j (22-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Chris plays Peter so well, I always liked the character but this affair has ruined the character for me

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2014), flappinfanny (22-05-2014), lizann (22-05-2014)

----------


## Wheeler

I've always been a fan of peter but it's ruined it for me too  :Sad: 

I also think they,ll get carla to miscarry which is a shame

----------


## Wheeler

I've always been a fan of peter but it's ruined it for me too  :Sad: 

I also think they,ll get carla to miscarry which is a shame

----------


## flappinfanny

i hope they don't with carla.  that would be a missed opportunity.  to see a  different side to carla.  having a baby and coping on her own bringing it up.  being a better mum than the one she had.

----------

lizann (26-05-2014), Ruffed_lemur (26-05-2014), swmc66 (25-05-2014), tammyy2j (23-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

poor rob has no mates i will be one for him standing at the bar on his lonesome 

i think tony kills tina and was hoping it would be tonight

----------


## lizann

poor rob has no mates i will be one for him standing at the bar on his lonesome 

i think tony kills tina and was hoping it would be tonight

----------

maidmarian (27-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

ah for fecks sake if rob gets sent down over tangoed tina i'm out bad move making him her "killer"

what a stupid episode, no showdown with her and carla, it needed a huge catfight and then peter confessing and blaming it all on tina

----------


## lizann

ah for fecks sake if rob gets sent down over tangoed tina i'm out bad move making him her "killer"

what a stupid episode, no showdown with her and carla, it needed a huge catfight and then peter confessing and blaming it all on tina

----------

Perdita (27-05-2014), tammyy2j (27-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I agree, could have been a much more dramatic exit for Tina - this was poor to say the least  :Sad:

----------

tammyy2j (28-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Well I don't think it was murder and where was Tina going exactly?

----------


## Snagglepus

Were there parts missing?
I didn't see Peter leaving the pub to go to Tinas, what excuse did he give for wanting to go out.
What was Gail on about to Kal and Leanne that it could have been Nick walking in, what did I miss, I don't remember going to sleep.

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Rita not in the pub? 

I was hoping for more fireworks in the pub instead Tina just left and Carla never got to confront her

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

Tina was nasty tonight...selfish to the end. Rob was right about her personality. It may have been an accident but he leaves her for dead. That is unforgivable.

----------

tammyy2j (28-05-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Tina was nasty tonight...selfish to the end. Rob was right about her personality. It may have been an accident but he leaves her for dead. That is unforgivable.


I felt sorry for Tina actually.  Bags packed and ready to go with Peter.

----------

sarah c (28-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I felt sorry for Tina actually.  Bags packed and ready to go with Peter.


She should have gone back to being the feisty fiery Tina in the pub telling Tracey want she thought of her and outing cheating Peter

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2014), Perdita (28-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I had to laugh at Rob dissing Peter's love of waistcoats that he should be playing snooker at the crucible like Ronnie when he too always wears them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2014), flappinfanny (28-05-2014), lizann (28-05-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

a good episode, if i was being a bit picky i would say the stunt at  the end was a little under whelming.  if this had  been emmerdale or hollyoaks it would have been a big production number.  however great performances tonight from alison and chris.

----------


## Perdita

> Well I don't think it was murder and where was Tina going exactly?


That there London  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sarah c

> I felt sorry for Tina actually.  Bags packed and ready to go with Peter.


me too? and I never thought I'd say that as she annoyed the hell out of me these last few months

but good writing as Monday and yesterday I was really feeling sorry for her

----------

Ruffed_lemur (28-05-2014)

----------


## sarah c

I got a little confused as to where this hidden door in Tina's flat appeared from?

no one has ever used it before, seen it or mentionned it - but like in Harry Potter it appeared just when she needed it!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> me too? and I never thought I'd say that as she annoyed the hell out of me these last few months
> 
> but good writing as Monday and yesterday I was really feeling sorry for her


She seemed quite nasty in her comments about Carla to Rob though who did nothing to her

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

There is a shocking twist tonight hope it is good

----------


## Dazzle

> What was Gail on about to Kal and Leanne that it could have been Nick walking in, what did I miss, I don't remember going to sleep.


I was confused by this scene too and thought I'd missed something  :Searchme: 




> There is a shocking twist tonight hope it is good


When I read that I thought that maybe someone finds Tina and finishes her off so that Rob only thinks he killed her, but that theory doesn't make sense given that I've also read that   Spoiler:    Tina doesn't actually die until next week.  
At least Peter had the guts to choose Carla in the end, although he's obviously going to be blamed.




> I got a little confused as to where this hidden door in Tina's flat appeared from?
> 
> no one has ever used it before, seen it or mentionned it - but like in Harry Potter it appeared just when she needed it!!!


It was very convenient lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> me too? and I never thought I'd say that as she annoyed the hell out of me these last few months
> 
> but good writing as Monday and yesterday I was really feeling sorry for her


Yes, she's annoyed me too, but Peter was really heartless  with her.  And his " are we cool? " comment was just unbelievable!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I had to laugh at Rob dissing Peter's love of waistcoats that he should be playing snooker at the crucible like Ronnie when he too always wears them


Yes, that was funny!  

Wasn't murder though.  He didn't plan to kill her.  As usual in soaps though he will most likely try and cover it up which makes it look like murder.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I got a little confused as to where this hidden door in Tina's flat appeared from?
> 
> no one has ever used it before, seen it or mentionned it - but like in Harry Potter it appeared just when she needed it!!!


It was like Narnia the wardrobe mystery  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> I got a little confused as to where this hidden door in Tina's flat appeared from?
> 
> no one has ever used it before, seen it or mentionned it - but like in Harry Potter it appeared just when she needed it!!!


Someone wrote on another website that Charlie Stubbs used to use the door when he owned the builder's yard and lived in the flat.  I can't remember ever seeing it before either, but it seems it's part of the show's history.

----------

mariba (29-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

tina should have keep her gob closed it is murder now

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2014), mariba (29-05-2014), Perdita (28-05-2014), tammyy2j (29-05-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

a cracker of an episode. loved every minute of it. excellent performances from everybody concerned, special mention goes to alison king and debbie rush. i also thought marc bayliss was very good, particularly at the start of the episode. if i was giving this episode marks out of 10 1 would say 9!! Well done corrie.  :Clap:

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2014), tammyy2j (29-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> tina should have keep her gob closed it is murder now


Silly, silly girl...it was very ironic that the mouth that ruled her life and was the thing that got her killed.  Kind of contrived, but entertaining at the same time.




> a cracker of an episode. loved every minute of it. excellent performances from everybody concerned, special mention goes to alison king and debbie rush. i also thought marc bayliss was very good, particularly at the start of the episode. if i was giving this episode marks out of 10 1 would say 9!! Well done corrie.


It was very enjoyable and the twist was good.  I thought someone would finish Tina off but didn't guess it would be Rob.

Alison King's come out the best in all this for me.  I was never a fan of hers before this storyline, but her acting has been the most convincing of anyone's (even my favourite Chris Gascoyne).  Marc Bayliss has also upped his game recently and I've surprised myself by feeling sad that his shelf-life on Corrie is probably limited now.

I'm glad Owen knows the truth now - will he forgive Anna eventually?

----------


## mariba

I never wanted Rob to be the killer, or Carla-as I've always loved both characters. But after yesterday, I surely hope Rob will be sent down for this..it was cruel. I could have accepted that he pushed her down from balcony-that was half accidental but hitting her on the head..that was murder and he needs to be punished. Peter is pathetic but he wouldn't ever kill anyone, would he? Although I do remember some incident a long time ago between him and Nick..Tina was really stupid threatening someone on a balcony and then again when injured-stupid girl. Used to like her before but now I'm happy she's gone.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-05-2014), swmc66 (30-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Very good episode and entertaining twist 

What is with Kal and his Clark Kent glasses?

----------

flappinfanny (30-05-2014), swmc66 (30-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> What is with Kal and his Clark Kent glasses?


That whole glasses thing felt incongruous in such a dramatic episode.  Was there a point to it, I wonder?  I did think they suited him though  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (30-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

> I never wanted Rob to be the killer, or Carla-as I've always loved both characters. But after yesterday, I surely hope Rob will be sent down for this..it was cruel. I could have accepted that he pushed her down from balcony-that was half accidental but hitting her on the head..that was murder and he needs to be punished. Peter is pathetic but he wouldn't ever kill anyone, would he? Although I do remember some incident a long time ago between him and Nick..Tina was really stupid threatening someone on a balcony and then again when injured-stupid girl. Used to like her before but now I'm happy she's gone.


Yes she was stupid to tackle him when she was in a vulnerable position but she was never known for her brains

----------


## flappinfanny

another good episode.  alison king is corrie gold.  she should give a masterclass on how to act in a continuing drama.  superb! 

i even enjoyed tracey luv.  i thought she was so funny sharing her love and affection for tina.   :Big Grin:   the only downside was michelle clipboard connor and that gob of her's.   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

"Once a whore..." 
Well said Nick.

----------

mariba (02-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

> "Once a whore..." 
> Well said Nick.


and yet he married her twice

----------


## lizann

> "Once a whore..." 
> Well said Nick.


and yet he married her twice

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2014), swmc66 (01-06-2014), tammyy2j (02-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

> and yet he married her twice


and she still never changed.

----------

mariba (02-06-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Nick was well out of order. He decided to end it with leanne ages ago and lead separate lives forever. Then got it in his head that he wanted her back. She did not lead him on he just made it difficult for her to say anything. She should go ahead and be with Kal as there is no future with nick especially after he threw back the past in her face.

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2014), lizann (03-06-2014), tammyy2j (02-06-2014)

----------


## mariba

It doesn't make sense to me that Owen or Katy wouldn't understand why Anna slept with Phelan. It's Phelan(and Gary) they should be angry at, not poor Anna who is just trying to keep the family together..So many characters would need Hailey now to give them advice.. :Sad:

----------


## mariba

I think Kal is slimy..I like Nick.

----------


## sarah c

> That whole glasses thing felt incongruous in such a dramatic episode.  Was there a point to it, I wonder?  I did think they suited him though


maybe the glasses are there to detract away from he has the chubbiest face for a 'fit' guy?

I am struggling to take him seriously as a personal trainer due to his physique?

----------

crystalsea (06-06-2014), Perdita (02-06-2014), tammyy2j (02-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Nick was well out of order...especially after he threw back the past in her face.


What he said was really low, though I suppose it might be his brain damage talking  :Confused: 




> It doesn't make sense to me that Owen or Katy wouldn't understand why Anna slept with Phelan.


I think they would understand eventually in real life, after all she was totally desperate.

It looks like Rob wants to frame Peter  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Nick was well out of order. He decided to end it with leanne ages ago and lead separate lives forever. Then got it in his head that he wanted her back. She did not lead him on he just made it difficult for her to say anything. She should go ahead and be with Kal as there is no future with nick especially after he threw back the past in her face.


I was hoping David would have punched him and said he started it all by sleeping with Kylie 

I really like Eva more now Stella is gone 

So Tina is dead finally, I have to say Rita is annoying me, I liked the scenes of Roy and Carla, Roy acting the friend like Hayley would have been 

Ali, Marc and Chris doing well in the acting stakes

----------

flappinfanny (03-06-2014), lizann (03-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I was hoping David would have punched him and said he started it all by sleeping with Kylie 
> 
> I really like Eva more now Stella is gone 
> 
> So Tina is dead finally, I have to say Rita is annoying me, I liked the scenes of Roy and Carla, Roy acting the friend like Hayley would have been 
> 
> Ali, Marc and Chris doing well in the acting stakes


yeap rita is doing my head in.  i thought the scenes with carla and roy were excellent and so well written.  alison and david were superb.  i have to say as an eastenders fan corrie is pure class at the moment.  brilliant.

----------

tammyy2j (03-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did Tina's doctor say he was going to speak with her relatives as in David, Rita and Steph, surely Tina's mother would be contacted by now as her next of kin

----------

sarah c (03-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> yeap rita is doing my head in.  i thought the scenes with carla and roy were excellent and so well written.  alison and david were superb.  i have to say as an eastenders fan corrie is pure class at the moment.  brilliant.


The secret twist and aftermath of Tina's murder has been very well done imo way better than EE with their year long reveal which is boring and tedious

----------

lizann (03-06-2014), Perdita (03-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Tony and even Tracey might suss Rob out as the killer by how he is behaving

----------


## mariba

The way they treated Peter was bit too much for me. I know he's pathetic but why to beat him more when he's already down? It's like killing someone psykologically, totally killing their spirit..not much better than physically killing someone..if you know what I mean. I know Carla is angry at him, and quite rightly so..but that was too much-public humiliation.

I truly hope the truth will come out eventually. Maybe Tina wrote some notes..I know she took some photos with her phone of their dodgy dealings(where is her phone?) but it'll take ages before police will put all the pieces together..just dragging on forever until no one cares who is guilty.Yawn.

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2014), swmc66 (03-06-2014)

----------


## mariba

The way they treated Peter was bit too much for me. I know he's pathetic but why to beat him more when he's already down? It's like killing someone psykologically, totally killing their spirit..not much better than physically killing someone..if you know what I mean. I know Carla is angry at him, and quite rightly so..but that was too much-public humiliation.

I truly hope the truth will come out eventually. Maybe Tina wrote some notes..I know she took some photos with her phone of their dodgy dealings(where is her phone?) but it'll take ages before police will put all the pieces together..just dragging on forever until no one cares who is guilty.Yawn.

----------


## mariba

And I was expecting Fiz and Tyrone to be amongst the first to know-same as Gary&Izzy and rest of the Windass family..strange..and yes, bit too late for her mum now..

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> The way they treated Peter was bit too much for me. I know he's pathetic but why to beat him more when he's already down? It's like killing someone psykologically, totally killing their spirit..not much better than physically killing someone..if you know what I mean. I know Carla is angry at him, and quite rightly so..but that was too much-public humiliation.


I agree, I found it sad too.  He was obviously devastated at Tina's death anyway, I didn't feel he needed any more trauma.  As you say, Carla has every right to be angry and to shout and scream at him, but what she did felt sadistic.  The people watching and saying nothing were complicit in it too - even Tracey, who looked upset.  She's not usually shy about coming forward, is she?  

Maybe it's because the characters mentioned seem to believe Peter's guilty.  We, knowing that he isn't, see the unfairness of how he's being treated.  :Sad: 




> I truly hope the truth will come out eventually.


I'm sure it will.  What Rob did was totally cold-blooded and I don't think he'll be allowed to escape justice permanently.

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2014), Perdita (03-06-2014), swmc66 (03-06-2014)

----------


## Katy

I enjoyed last week except had to prepare for some of Ritas really bad acting!! 

Thought the Roy and Carla scenes were really good.

----------


## mariba

What a boring episode again today..! I was just waiting to see how everyone was slowly starting to come to terms with Tina's death-but instead it was full on investigation straight away! We still haven't seen Fiz&Ty to hear that she's gone or Anna, Owen, Izzy&Gary..they were the closest to Tina and Fiz and Ty were only seen in hospital..where are they now?? Doesn't make any sense.
Carla&Roy - the best scenes again today.

----------


## mariba

What a boring episode again today..! I was just waiting to see how everyone was slowly starting to come to terms with Tina's death-but instead it was full on investigation straight away! We still haven't seen Fiz&Ty to hear that she's gone or Anna, Owen, Izzy&Gary..they were the closest to Tina and Fiz and Ty were only seen in hospital..where are they now?? Doesn't make any sense.
Carla&Roy - the best scenes again today.

----------


## lizann

michelle is another doing my head in, does she not remember carla cheated with liam and peter she isn't a saint either 

good to see gail sad but why didn't she visit tina in hospital though

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

michelle is another doing my head in, does she not remember carla cheated with liam and peter she isn't a saint either 

good to see gail sad but why didn't she visit tina in hospital though

----------

tammyy2j (05-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

two words describe corrie this week 'bloody brilliant.'  :Clap:

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Oh no, it looks as if crying Les Dennis might be coming back into it.
That will spoil my viewing time.

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Gail and Kal's father would be a good match and I like the dad more than Kal

----------


## swmc66

I was thinking that too.

----------


## lizann

sad to see carla lose the baby

----------

flappinfanny (06-06-2014), tammyy2j (06-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> sad to see carla lose the baby


i agree, a real shame.  such a wasted opportunity.  it would have been better to have seen carla have the baby and see a different side to the character being a single mum and bringing the child up.

----------

tammyy2j (06-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

The acting from Marc, Alison and Chris has been fantastic 

I even like Tracey in this storyline, actually since her pairing with Rob, I am mellowing towards her

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2014), flappinfanny (07-06-2014), lizann (08-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> sad to see carla lose the baby


Yes it was shame the writers went that way

Michelle was very upset which was strange considering how little contact she has with nephew Liam

----------


## Perdita

She has more contact with Liam than she has with her own son!

----------

flappinfanny (07-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

She had more contact with Ryan than her own son!

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2014), flappinfanny (07-06-2014), lizann (08-06-2014), tammyy2j (09-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> She had more contact with Ryan than her own son!


Lol yeah, I think they want us to forget that Ryan isn't her real son but us viewers have long memories!  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (07-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Lol yeah, I think they want us to forget that Ryan isn't her real son but us viewers have long memories!


yes i think they do.  that was a real dud!!!!  :Sad: 

why does everyhting have to be about michelle clipboard conor.  steve is so much better without her.  let her go steve.  

corrie has had another cracking week, my only concern is what do corrie have to offer us after the tina/carla/peter saga ends?  we do have the les (mavis riley-family fortunes)dennis  gail storyline to look forward to.  quality street.   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2014), mariba (08-06-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I like to think that the Anna/Owen storyline will be interesting as it develops and must involve Phelan   ....

----------

flappinfanny (08-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> why does everyhting have to be about michelle clipboard conor.  steve is so much better without her.  let her go steve.


Yes, please, definitely let her go Steve.  He's much better off without her constant sneering.




> corrie has had another cracking week, my only concern is what do corrie have to offer us after the tina/carla/peter saga ends?  we do have the les (mavis riley-family fortunes)dennis  gail storyline to look forward to.  quality street.





> I like to think that the Anna/Owen storyline will be interesting as it develops and must involve Phelan   ....


Anna and Owen could be good if done well.  There's also Sally and Tim - I loved them talking themselves into getting married against both their wishes last night.   :Big Grin:   They've got a lot to offer us viewers.

----------

flappinfanny (08-06-2014), Snagglepus (07-06-2014), swmc66 (07-06-2014)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> yes i think they do.  that was a real dud!!!! 
> 
> why does everyhting have to be about michelle clipboard conor.  steve is so much better without her.  let her go steve.  
> 
> corrie has had another cracking week, my only concern is what do corrie have to offer us after the tina/carla/peter saga ends?  we do have the les (mavis riley-family fortunes)dennis  gail storyline to look forward to.  quality street.


Corrie missed a great opportunity there. They could have made Michelle the killer and we would have got rid of her.

----------

flappinfanny (08-06-2014), mariba (08-06-2014)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> yes i think they do.  that was a real dud!!!! 
> 
> why does everyhting have to be about michelle clipboard conor.  steve is so much better without her.  let her go steve.  
> 
> corrie has had another cracking week, my only concern is what do corrie have to offer us after the tina/carla/peter saga ends?  we do have the les (mavis riley-family fortunes)dennis  gail storyline to look forward to.  quality street.


Corrie missed a great opportunity there. They could have made Michelle the killer and we would have got rid of her.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Corrie missed a great opportunity there. They could have made Michelle the killer and we would have got rid of her.


or killed michelle instead of the tango queen.  however  i don't think they have made a crow bar big enough to smack her in the gob.

----------


## Perdita

But Michelle is the nation's darling ... how can you be wanting her gone??   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2014), flappinfanny (09-06-2014)

----------


## mariba

> But Michelle is the nation's darling ... how can you be wanting her gone??


Michelle is awful! So rude! 
And Corrie is extremely boring at the moment..just misery all over. Why is this Anna&Owen storyline at the same time as this Tina's murder investigation? There's no fun on the street-hard to watch..And I'm still waiting to see Fiz&Ty to hear that Tina is dead, same as Windass family's reaction to Tina's death has really surprised me-has any of them actually mentioned Tina at all?? Surely the death of someone as close as Tina wouldn't go unnoticed?! Poor writing.
Also Gail's storyline with this so called burglar looooooong time ago..why?So insignificant.
Tim&Sally and Carla&Roy have been the best. Katy&Gail the most annoying, and I just hate Rob! I start feeling sorry for Peter-at least Leanne was nice to him.. And of course the real victim in this is Tina who died, plus Carla's unborn baby..and poor Simon.

----------


## mariba

> But Michelle is the nation's darling ... how can you be wanting her gone??


Michelle is awful! So rude! 
And Corrie is extremely boring at the moment..just misery all over. Why is this Anna&Owen storyline at the same time as this Tina's murder investigation? There's no fun on the street-hard to watch..And I'm still waiting to see Fiz&Ty to hear that Tina is dead, same as Windass family's reaction to Tina's death has really surprised me-has any of them actually mentioned Tina at all?? Surely the death of someone as close as Tina wouldn't go unnoticed?! Poor writing.
Also Gail's storyline with this so called burglar looooooong time ago..why?So insignificant.
Tim&Sally and Carla&Roy have been the best. Katy&Gail the most annoying, and I just hate Rob! I start feeling sorry for Peter-at least Leanne was nice to him.. And of course the real victim in this is Tina who died, plus Carla's unborn baby..and poor Simon.

----------


## lizann

> But Michelle is the nation's darling ... how can you be wanting her gone??


what nation?

----------

sarah c (09-06-2014), tammyy2j (09-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

> But Michelle is the nation's darling ... how can you be wanting her gone??


what nation?

----------


## Perdita

The British nation  ... where have you been, lizann???   :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

corrie do not have an idea who is popular and who is not

----------


## lizann

> The British nation  ... where have you been, lizann???


i was thinking liechtenstein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (09-06-2014), tammyy2j (09-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

> The British nation  ... where have you been, lizann???


i was thinking liechtenstein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (09-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I love how Roy is keeping his promise to Hayley to me more sociable, I love his scenes with Carla

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2014), lizann (09-06-2014), mariba (10-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

katy is a hypocrite she throw her relationship with ches away for ryan and now she rants at anna for trying to protect her family even though she went the wrong way about it

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2014), tammyy2j (10-06-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Anna did not have to say that about the clothes. Stupid women she should have thrown them away no matter how expensive. Peter has a cheek if he had any decency left he should hand over the 50% share. Todd getting on my nerves.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Owen is going to explode with anger soon on someone 

Tim is funny and again the Roy and Carla scenes were great and also liked Peter not back talking to Roy when he was protecting Carla he just walked away

----------

lizann (10-06-2014), mariba (10-06-2014), sarah c (10-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Marcus must have a good salary as a midwife for all Todd's food and drinks

----------

lizann (10-06-2014), mariba (10-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Anna did not have to say that about the clothes. Stupid women she should have thrown them away no matter how expensive.


To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if she had thrown those clothes away. The way I saw that scene, it wasn't about clothes at all, but about Anna winding Owen up so that he'd show how he's really feeling.




> Marcus must have a good salary as a midwife for all Todd's food and drinks


Marcus must be incredibly stupid to be in love with the man who deliberately set out to humiliate the last person he supposedly loved.  Somehow, I don't think Todd returns his feelings...  :Rotfl: 

Poor Tim, he was so pleased with himself for buying the "expensive" ring  :Big Grin:  .  Sally should have offered to pay half and gone to help choose the ring if she wanted a nice one.

----------


## lizann

why did gary call owen benefits street 

lol at tim and sally listening through the wall

----------

flappinfanny (12-06-2014), tammyy2j (12-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

why did gary call owen benefits street 

lol at tim and sally listening through the wall

----------


## swmc66

Tina's mum....terrible acting. Where do they find these people?

----------

mariba (13-06-2014), tammyy2j (12-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Tina's mum....terrible acting. Where do they find these people?


Piccadilly station

----------

helena1414 (12-06-2014), Katy (14-06-2014), swmc66 (12-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> why did gary call owen benefits street


I assumed it was because Owen's been forced to sign on.

When did Gary get so insensitive?  He knows deep down it's his fault that Owen doesn't have a job or money, yet he suddenly appears oblivious!  I don't condone Owen hitting him of course, but I didn't blame him for losing his rag at Gary's insensitivity to his situation.  No one else seemed to notice Gary's behaviour either, which I found bizarre!  :Searchme: 




> lol at tim and sally listening through the wall


They never fail to amuse  :Big Grin:  .  Even Sophie's tolerable in scenes with them.




> Tina's mum....terrible acting.


Absolutely shocking acting!  :EEK!: 

It was good to see Rob feeling some remorse over Tina's murder.

----------


## tammyy2j

> It was good to see Rob feeling some remorse over Tina's murder.


But offering to pay for the funeral was a bit much it makes Carla look more guilty imo

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2014), flappinfanny (16-06-2014), lizann (14-06-2014), sarah c (13-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> But offering to pay for the funeral was a bit much it makes Carla look more guilty imo


Yeah, that wasn't exactly subtle!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

todd telling tony his plan seemed strange they are not good mates 

marcus you getting fleeced

----------


## lizann

todd telling tony his plan seemed strange they are not good mates 

marcus you getting fleeced

----------


## swmc66

Owen was setting fire to the building site and Gary was having a complete breakdown. Owen was in a bad state. I am glad Gary was sympathetic and understanding. Glad Kal giving free membership to Gary.

----------


## Dazzle

> todd telling tony his plan seemed strange they are not good mates 
> 
> marcus you getting fleeced


Todd probably told Tony because he knows that he's amoral just like himself (though Tony did have the good grace to look shocked).  I can't feel any sympathy for Marcus since he's fallen for the man who deliberately set out to humiliate his former partner.




> Owen was setting fire to the building site and Gary was having a complete breakdown. Owen was in a bad state.


Owen't got a very short memory!  :Angry: 




> I am glad Gary was sympathetic and understanding.


So was I - it was a pleasant surprise.


Corrie excelled itself last night I thought. A really well-written script by Jan McVerry, and realistic, character-led drama. Beautifully acted by all the main players too.

I couldn't ask for more from Corrie.

----------

sarah c (15-06-2014)

----------


## Katy

Im glad im not the only one who thought the actress playng Tinas mother was awful! I think you are right, Piccadilly station must be there new way of casting! I suppose it is quite a big role and I am assuming she is an unknown actress so it is probably pretty daunting.

----------

flappinfanny (16-06-2014), lizann (16-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Im glad im not the only one who thought the actress playng Tinas mother was awful! I think you are right, Piccadilly station must be there new way of casting! I suppose it is quite a big role and I am assuming she is an unknown actress so it is probably pretty daunting.


It must be _very_ daunting.  I thought she was a little better last night so the bad acting may be down to nerves.  We'll see.

----------


## swmc66

Maybe they were trying to get someone that resembled her in some way. Although I know Michelle is another league in the beauty stakes.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Im glad im not the only one who thought the actress playng Tinas mother was awful! I think you are right, Piccadilly station must be there new way of casting! I suppose it is quite a big role and I am assuming she is an unknown actress so it is probably pretty daunting.


mind you they also pick pop group has bean's and turn them into actors.

----------


## tammyy2j

I enjoyed drunk Carla and Peter last night

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2014), flappinfanny (18-06-2014), lizann (17-06-2014)

----------


## mariba

> I enjoyed drunk Carla and Peter last night


I didn't..It was painful to watch..Everything in Corrie is so depressing at the moment and this just made it even worse.

----------


## mariba

> It must be _very_ daunting.  I thought she was a little better last night so the bad acting may be down to nerves.  We'll see.


I bet Michelle Keegan's own mom would be doing better job in acting!

----------


## mariba

> It must be _very_ daunting.  I thought she was a little better last night so the bad acting may be down to nerves.  We'll see.


I bet Michelle Keegan's own mom would be doing better job in acting!

----------


## lizann

> I enjoyed drunk Carla and Peter last night


eva and tim were good in the pub scene too

----------


## lizann

> I enjoyed drunk Carla and Peter last night


eva and tim were good in the pub scene too

----------

tammyy2j (18-06-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I know she was crazy unravelling, but Carla ordering Eva to go shopping with her was hilarious...

----------

flappinfanny (18-06-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I know she was crazy unravelling, but Carla ordering Eva to go shopping with her was hilarious...

----------

flappinfanny (19-06-2014), tammyy2j (19-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

alison king is brilliant.  loved her scenes in the rovers describing her staff.  sean going off in a huff was funny.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2014), lizann (18-06-2014), mariba (18-06-2014), tammyy2j (18-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

rob has convinced himself peter is guilty of tina's murder 

andrea has a lot of moles

----------


## lizann

rob has convinced himself peter is guilty of tina's murder 

andrea has a lot of moles

----------

tammyy2j (19-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

nice to see a different side to deirdre.  anne kirkbride is brilliant at the comic scenes but it's nice to see a serious caring side for peter.  too much lloyd and andrea for my liking though.

----------

Dazzle (19-06-2014), lizann (19-06-2014), swmc66 (19-06-2014), tammyy2j (19-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> rob has convinced himself peter is guilty of tina's murder


Yep, he definitely seems to believe Peter's to blame for his own cold-blooded actions!  :Angry: 




> nice to see a different side to deirdre.  anne kirkbride is brilliant at the comic scenes but it's nice to see a serious caring side for peter.


Agreed, although I'm quite disappointed that Deirdre seems to have allowed Rob to persuade her that Peter might be guilty.




> too much lloyd and andrea for my liking though.


Boring, wasn't it?  Andrea isn't that likeable and her "secret" was really unsurprising.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

flappinfanny (20-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Why hasn't Deirdre said to Peter "wait till your father gets home".
I am disappointed in Ken for not being there for Peter or even calling him on the phone.
Peter was right about being abandoned by his father, Ken doesn't care for him at all.

----------

flappinfanny (20-06-2014), lizann (24-06-2014), mariba (24-06-2014), tammyy2j (19-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why hasn't Deirdre said to Peter "wait till your father gets home".
> I am disappointed in Ken for not being there for Peter or even calling him on the phone.
> Peter was right about being abandoned by his father, Ken doesn't care for him at all.


Yes had Ken even been mentioned by any of them?

----------


## tammyy2j

I used to like Andrea but not anymore she stayed far too long around

----------

flappinfanny (24-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

an excellent episode, although the funeral scenes were very good, deirdre and eccles stole the episode for me.   :Smile:

----------

mariba (24-06-2014), tammyy2j (24-06-2014)

----------


## mariba

> an excellent episode, although the funeral scenes were very good, deirdre and eccles stole the episode for me.


And Roy&Mary  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (25-06-2014)

----------


## mariba

> an excellent episode, although the funeral scenes were very good, deirdre and eccles stole the episode for me.


And Roy&Mary  :Smile: 
Plus it was touching when Roy wanted to go to the garden centre and plant flowers for Tina.
Roy was always left in Hayley's shadow in some ways-I'm glad they are writing him some steady storyline. I have a feeling that Roy and Mary will have a very special bond in a future-they already have but even more.

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2014), flappinfanny (25-06-2014), tammyy2j (24-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I found it very strange that everyone immediately took what Peter said as a confession of guilt.  Saying someone "deserved it" is not the same as saying "I'm guilty", especially from someone who's drunk.  

It's certainly a dodgy thing to say though, and was out of character, so I'm wondering whether he's deliberately trying to look guilty to take the heat off Carla.  :Searchme:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think even though Tina is dead Peter is still angry at her for ruining his marriage and relationship with Simon and of course Peter did nothing wrong

Shame Tommy didn't return for Tina's funeral 

I found Steph's grieve scene quite over dramatic myself but could be the addition of Luke and Katy

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2014), flappinfanny (25-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Michelle went off shopping instead of helping Liz, what good is she?

----------

flappinfanny (25-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

And again Peter's dad nowhere to be seen, he has got some explaining to do when/if he eventually turns up.

----------


## Perdita

My guess is he was with his other son in Canada who needed him ... in real life, what would a parent do???  Stay with a child that has no family near or go half way across the globe to be with the one that does have family support?  I hope I will never have to make that decision  ........

----------


## tammyy2j

> My guess is he was with his other son in Canada who needed him ... in real life, what would a parent do???  Stay with a child that has no family near or go half way across the globe to be with the one that does have family support?  I hope I will never have to make that decision  ........


It would be nice to see a scene of Peter talking on the phone with Ken or Deirdre mentioning she was speaking to him about Peter

----------

flappinfanny (25-06-2014), lizann (24-06-2014), Perdita (24-06-2014), Snagglepus (24-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Shame Tommy didn't return for Tina's funeral


i'm afraid itv shot themselves in the foot with that one!

----------


## flappinfanny

> So Michelle went off shopping instead of helping Liz, what good is she?


she has nice shinny hair, she is good at holding a clipboard and her best feature is behaving like a fish wife.

----------

swmc66 (25-06-2014)

----------


## swmc66

So true

----------


## swmc66

Jean alexander just passed away so sad a legend

----------


## swmc66

Maybe not true. Mirror put wrong story out i think

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne should be concentrating on Simon not Kal or Nick 

Gary is an idiot no thought for Izzy or his son

----------

Dazzle (26-06-2014), flappinfanny (26-06-2014), lizann (26-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

theres nothing on ds about this, so not sure if this is true.

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed the scenes in roy's with mary and her delicious comestibles.

the only thing i thought odd was eva not being at the factory seeing if she still had a job.  its a tough call barmaid or pa?

sally made me laugh when she suddenly changed her tune when she was given the job of pa.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (26-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Perhaps they put it up too soon.

----------


## Perdita

Awwww that is sad, RIP Jean

----------


## helena1414

:Sad:

----------


## swmc66

She isn't dead just rushed to hospital.  If you go on the above link it will not open as they had to take it down

----------

helena1414 (26-06-2014), Perdita (26-06-2014), tammyy2j (26-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

What age is Jean, I hope she pulls through

----------

Perdita (26-06-2014)

----------


## Perdita

She is 88 years old

----------

tammyy2j (26-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

I remember in the early '70s I was working on a house refurbishment in Halsall belonging to David Moores (Littlewoods) and Jean came round on a pushbike to have a nose around. Real down to earth woman.

----------


## Perdita

Jean Alexander's brother has spoken out about the Coronation Street star's health scare. 

The Mirror reported on Thursday that the 88-year-old actress, who famously played Hilda Ogden, had been rushed to hospital after an emergency call to her Merseyside home. 

Kenneth Hodgkinson has now thanked fans for their support since the reports emerged, and revealed Alexander is out of hospital and recuperating in rehabilitation. 

"She is very grateful for all the interest shown by the public in her. It is very kind of people to still be interested in her," he Hodgkinson told The Mirror. 

"She was taken in hospital on Monday. She did not feel too well in the morning. She was a little bit shaky so she was taken in and they tried to assess her to see what was the matter.

"We don't think it is serious, she is getting on very well," he said. 

He added that Alexander still has "a bit of difficulty with walking", but is managing to walk with a frame. 

"I've heard from the people there, in the home, that she is quite cheerful and she feels alright," he said. 

"She seems reasonably chirpy and not in danger. From what I hear she is pottering about and so on. It seems to have passed over."    :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2014), flappinfanny (27-06-2014), tammyy2j (27-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Oh no, Les Dennis is back.

----------


## Perdita

I like to give him a chance and if he makes Gail happy and puts a smile on her face ... who am I to argue  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (28-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I like to give him a chance and if he makes Gail happy and puts a smile on her face ... who am I to argue


I agree, but I can't see Gail being lucky in love for long...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Maybe not, but I believe that everybody deserves happiness, even if it is only short lived   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2014), helena1414 (28-06-2014), lizann (28-06-2014), swmc66 (28-06-2014), tammyy2j (29-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Oh no, Les Dennis is back.


michael scenes with gail and kylie and david were best part of the episodes for me

----------

Perdita (28-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Oh no, Les Dennis is back.


michael scenes with gail and kylie and david were best part of the episodes for me

----------

Perdita (28-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Can't stand Les Dennis, got the face of a whinger, looks like he is playing himself.

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant believe Maria is back already, she must have known Fiz would be frosty with her still after all she did 

Marcus is so blind in love for Todd

----------


## flappinfanny

love eva behind the bar at the rovers.  her laugh is brilliant.   :Smile:

----------

lizann (01-07-2014), mariba (01-07-2014), tammyy2j (01-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I really enjoyed the inconsequential scenes of David and Kylie chatting about nothing much.  I could have throttled them in the garden centre though!  :Angry: 

I had to laugh when Gail told Sally she can spot a bad 'un after all her negative experiences with men.  I don't think she'll ever learn.

----------

flappinfanny (02-07-2014), tammyy2j (01-07-2014)

----------


## mariba

> michael scenes with gail and kylie and david were best part of the episodes for me


I hate Kylie at the moment.. I thought they were getting on with Gail again-what has turned their behaviour all upside down again??

----------


## mariba

Love Eva full stop! I think she's a great character  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (02-07-2014), lizann (01-07-2014), tammyy2j (03-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Love Eva full stop! I think she's a great character


i prefer her now to leanne

----------

flappinfanny (02-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Love Eva full stop! I think she's a great character


i prefer her now to leanne

----------


## flappinfanny

i just want to smack todd as hard as i can.  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2014), lizann (03-07-2014), Snagglepus (03-07-2014), tammyy2j (03-07-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Marcus should have given him a good kicking weeks ago.
He missed a good opportunity in the ginnel where he could have butted him, splitting his nose and then gave him a good kicking.

----------


## sarah c

> Marcus should have given him a good kicking weeks ago.
> He missed a good opportunity in the ginnel where he could have butted him, splitting his nose and then gave him a good kicking.


I feel you may already have writen an extensive screen play for this scene??!  ;-)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i just want to smack todd as hard as i can.


And Marcus too

----------

lizann (03-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Stupid Michael .. he knows David does not like him and nor will Nick

----------


## lizann

nick too deserves a smack

lol at tim ordering big when his meal was free  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

nick too deserves a smack

lol at tim ordering big when his meal was free  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

How did gail know his shirt size!

----------


## swmc66

Do corrie not check employment law. You cannot just demote someone from receptionist to cleaner because your granddaughter turns up.

----------


## lizann

im enjoying nasty nick and think kal's daughter has a thing for him

----------


## mariba

How come that Max can get ADHD out of the blue??!!  :Big Grin:  It's a condition that you won't get overnight!! So stupid..
And what has happened to Kylie? Why is she suddenly so mean to Gail again? Did I miss something? I know they didn't get on after she cheated on David with Nick, but they were ok again for a while..what's happened?

I don't get Andrea at all! Why does she want to be with Lloyd when she's not serious of him either-or doesn't love her husband either! She's a player..

----------


## mariba

How come that Max can get ADHD out of the blue??!!  :Big Grin:  It's a condition that you won't get overnight!! So stupid..
And what has happened to Kylie? Why is she suddenly so mean to Gail again? Did I miss something? I know they didn't get on after she cheated on David with Nick, but they were ok again for a while..what's happened?

I don't get Andrea at all! Why does she want to be with Lloyd when she's not serious of him either-or doesn't love her husband either! She's a player..

----------


## Perdita

She is nasty to Gail because of Michael and I think Andrea loves Lloyd but maybe is  not ready to leave her husband just yet ....

----------


## mariba

> She is nasty to Gail because of Michael and I think Andrea loves Lloyd but maybe is  not ready to leave her husband just yet ....


Yes I can understand they don't necessarily approve that Gail is getting close with Michael and bringing her into house. But their behavior(hers and David's+Nick's)is totally ott! They have no right going to his work place and getting him fired or threatening him-they far worse than what he(Michael) ever did to them. If I remember right, all we saw was this guy standing in the middle of their living room and fled the scene when Gail and Kylie arrived home-never took anything with him.
And Gail was all traumatised about it for weeks(yeah right-after all her experiences with men, you'd think she wouldn't be that easily shaken! ) I understand for a week or two..but c'mon! I was in similar situation years ago when workin as maid in 5* hotel in London. While cleaning a vacant room, left a door ajar while getting something and when I returned I just had this feeling that someone was in the room..can't explain it, weird..I saw curtains moving..and they are heavy curtains..and suddenly this guy appeared from behind one of them laughing and apologizing that he didn't mean to scare me and then just ran out, I was totally frozen. I reported it to security who managed to catch him after he first locked himself in staff dormitories and managed to get a knife to slash the security guard(luckily he wasn't too badly injured..)Afterwards I felt bit shaken thinking what he might have done to me..but I was fine after week or two-athough never left any door ajar while cleaning after that! 

Which I don't understand either why doesn't she move out from that house?? She could do whatever she wanted and would serve right those two selfish excuse of human beings when they didn't have a free baby sitting services 24/7!

----------


## mariba

> She is nasty to Gail because of Michael and I think Andrea loves Lloyd but maybe is  not ready to leave her husband just yet ....


Yes I can understand they don't necessarily approve that Gail is getting close with Michael and bringing him into house. But their behavior(hers and David's+Nick's)is totally ott! They have no right going to his work place and getting him fired or threatening him-they far worse than what he(Michael) ever did to them. If I remember right, all we saw was this guy standing in the middle of their living room and fled the scene when Gail and Kylie arrived home-never took anything with him.
And Gail was all traumatised about it for weeks(yeah right-after all her experiences with men, you'd think she wouldn't be that easily shaken! ) I understand for a week or two..but c'mon! I was in similar situation years ago when workin as maid in 5* hotel in London. While cleaning a vacant room, left a door ajar while getting something and when I returned I just had this feeling that someone was in the room..can't explain it, weird..I saw curtains moving..and they are heavy curtains..and suddenly this guy appeared from behind one of them laughing and apologizing that he didn't mean to scare me and then just ran out, I was totally frozen. I reported it to security who managed to catch him after he first locked himself in staff dormitories and managed to get a knife to slash the security guard(luckily he wasn't too badly injured..)Afterwards I felt bit shaken thinking what he might have done to me..but I was fine after week or two-athough never left any door ajar while cleaning after that! 

Which I don't understand either why doesn't she move out from that house?? She could do whatever she wanted and would serve right those two selfish excuse of human beings when they didn't have a free baby sitting services 24/7!

----------


## Glen1

Parkerman just seen you're browsing this thread, all of us missing your posts and Alan's. Hope you will participate very soon.

----------


## Perdita

> Yes I can understand they don't necessarily approve that Gail is getting close with Michael and bringing him into house. But their behavior(hers and David's+Nick's)is totally ott! They have no right going to his work place and getting him fired or threatening him-they far worse than what he(Michael) ever did to them. If I remember right, all we saw was this guy standing in the middle of their living room and fled the scene when Gail and Kylie arrived home-never took anything with him.
> And Gail was all traumatised about it for weeks(yeah right-after all her experiences with men, you'd think she wouldn't be that easily shaken! ) I understand for a week or two..but c'mon! I was in similar situation years ago when workin as maid in 5* hotel in London. While cleaning a vacant room, left a door ajar while getting something and when I returned I just had this feeling that someone was in the room..can't explain it, weird..I saw curtains moving..and they are heavy curtains..and suddenly this guy appeared from behind one of them laughing and apologizing that he didn't mean to scare me and then just ran out, I was totally frozen. I reported it to security who managed to catch him after he first locked himself in staff dormitories and managed to get a knife to slash the security guard(luckily he wasn't too badly injured..)Afterwards I felt bit shaken thinking what he might have done to me..but I was fine after week or two-athough never left any door ajar while cleaning after that! 
> 
> Which I don't understand either why doesn't she move out from that house?? She could do whatever she wanted and would serve right those two selfish excuse of human beings when they didn't have a free baby sitting services 24/7!


Firstly, everybody reacts differently when confronted with crime, because you got over it in a couple of weeks, does not mean everybody else has to. And she is living in what used to be her house for many years and maybe she likes being involved with her son and grandchildren or maybe she can't afford to live on her own. I do agree that is is not up to David, Kylie or Nick to decide that Michael is not good enough for her and certainly getting him sacked and threatening him is totally out of order!!

----------


## Perdita

> Yes I can understand they don't necessarily approve that Gail is getting close with Michael and bringing him into house. But their behavior(hers and David's+Nick's)is totally ott! They have no right going to his work place and getting him fired or threatening him-they far worse than what he(Michael) ever did to them. If I remember right, all we saw was this guy standing in the middle of their living room and fled the scene when Gail and Kylie arrived home-never took anything with him.
> And Gail was all traumatised about it for weeks(yeah right-after all her experiences with men, you'd think she wouldn't be that easily shaken! ) I understand for a week or two..but c'mon! I was in similar situation years ago when workin as maid in 5* hotel in London. While cleaning a vacant room, left a door ajar while getting something and when I returned I just had this feeling that someone was in the room..can't explain it, weird..I saw curtains moving..and they are heavy curtains..and suddenly this guy appeared from behind one of them laughing and apologizing that he didn't mean to scare me and then just ran out, I was totally frozen. I reported it to security who managed to catch him after he first locked himself in staff dormitories and managed to get a knife to slash the security guard(luckily he wasn't too badly injured..)Afterwards I felt bit shaken thinking what he might have done to me..but I was fine after week or two-athough never left any door ajar while cleaning after that! 
> 
> Which I don't understand either why doesn't she move out from that house?? She could do whatever she wanted and would serve right those two selfish excuse of human beings when they didn't have a free baby sitting services 24/7!


Firstly, everybody reacts differently when confronted with crime, because you got over it in a couple of weeks, does not mean everybody else has to. And she is living in what used to be her house for many years and maybe she likes being involved with her son and grandchildren or maybe she can't afford to live on her own. I do agree that is is not up to David, Kylie or Nick to decide that Michael is not good enough for her and certainly getting him sacked and threatening him is totally out of order!!

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Firstly, everybody reacts differently when confronted with crime, because you got over it in a couple of weeks, does not mean everybody else has to.


Also, something like that happening in your own home is very different to it happening elsewhere.  You're home is (usually) your place of safety from the world and when that illusion is shattered it can be devastating.

I can understand Nick and David's point of view, though I disapprove of their behaviour.  They can't see what Gail and audience know - that Michael is (apparently) a very decent guy down on his luck.  They're bound to be protective of their mother and the house.  Even David was shocked at how Nick behaved, so I don't think even he would have gone so far on his own.

This new "nasty Nick" is very entertaining though.  I couldn't help but laugh (with horror) at what he said to Kal's family about Leanne.

I hope both Gail and Leanne manage to get their own back!

----------

Perdita (05-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

:Wal2l: All this bickering between Nick and Leanne in front of customers is so unprofessional

----------

Dazzle (06-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> All this bickering between Nick and Leanne in front of customers is so unprofessional


Nick's said he'd rather drive the business into the ground than let Leanne have part of it, so I don't think he cares!

----------


## Perdita

Steph should have intervened, Leanne is too wrapped up in it to think straight ..

----------

Dazzle (06-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Steph should have intervened, Leanne is too wrapped up in it to think straight ..


Steph may be too scared of Nick's unpredictability to intervene.  He'd fire her at the drop of a hat if he felt like it.  I think Leanne's done the right thing in resigning, as she still cares about the success of the business.  Hopefully, a solicitor can use that to get her a fair share of it.

----------

Perdita (06-07-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Has anyone seen the coronation street summer trailer with carla as little red riding hood? It also has Liz looking into a mirror with Tony. You see tony with tracy not liz. What does it all mean. Plus leanne with Kals daughter looking like rapunzal. Crazy stuff

----------


## tammyy2j

> Has anyone seen the coronation street summer trailer with carla as little red riding hood? It also has Liz looking into a mirror with Tony. You see tony with tracy not liz. What does it all mean. Plus leanne with Kals daughter looking like rapunzal. Crazy stuff

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2014), lizann (07-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## sarah c

> Has anyone seen the coronation street summer trailer with carla as little red riding hood? It also has Liz looking into a mirror with Tony. You see tony with tracy not liz. What does it all mean. Plus leanne with Kals daughter looking like rapunzal. Crazy stuff


they did something similar with Corrie and Emmerdale trailers last year with Shakespeare and the 'shall I comapre thee...' quotes?

this year I guess they have gone for Fairy Stories

----------


## Dazzle

Liz and Tony looking into a mirror which shows Tracy and Tony is very intriguing.

----------

swmc66 (07-07-2014), tammyy2j (08-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

so gary and izzy don't want to be with each other anymore 

all the scenes of nick, gail, michael and david were good

----------


## tammyy2j

Wasn't the bistro named Nick's previously?

Was Todd genuine and sincere and hurt when talking about Billy?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Liz and Tony looking into a mirror which shows Tracy and Tony is very intriguing.


I wonder does something happen between him and Tracey

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> so gary and izzy don't want to be with each other anymore


Seems like the feeling's mutual.




> all the scenes of nick, gail, michael and david were good


Agreed.  I love the Platts.  I wasn't looking forward to Les Dennis joining but he actually works very well with the Platts so far.




> Wasn't the bistro named Nick's previously?


It was called "Nick's Bistro" and now's called "Just Nick's".  A very subtle point being made there lol?




> Was Todd genuine and sincere and hurt when talking about Billy?


That's what I was wondering.  I expected a smirk at the end of the scene but it didn't happen.  :Searchme: 




> I wonder does something happen between him and Tracey


That seemed to be the implication.

----------


## swmc66

I think todd is upset of the loss of his son.

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2014), flappinfanny (10-07-2014), Perdita (08-07-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Izzy and Gary ...did I miss something. This break up just sort of happened with no real build up at all.

----------

tammyy2j (10-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Izzy and Gary ...did I miss something. This break up just sort of happened with no real build up at all.


gary did cheat but izzy dont know that

----------


## lizann

michael has an inheritance yet he was burgling houses

----------


## flappinfanny

deirdre has to be one of the funniest soap characters currently. i had to smile when she had been to fresco's, talking about self service tills and getting her fags from the woman with pink hair at the kiosk with the sliding doors.

 you can have all the high drama in walford, emmerdale and even weatherfield, but for me, the lighter scenes with the likes of anne kirkbride are the most enjoyable and watchable. anne has a gift for comedy and is corrie gold.

----------

Dazzle (10-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Izzy and Gary ...did I miss something. This break up just sort of happened with no real build up at all.





> gary did cheat but izzy dont know that


I think they grew apart during the whole Phelan mess, especially since Gary started it and Izzy probably blamed him for that.  They've been shown having a few arguments, but I think the gradual decline could have been written to be more obvious.

Gary only kissed Alya, although I'm sure Izzy would be very upset about that.




> michael has an inheritance yet he was burgling houses


If he's telling the truth about the inheritance, I assume it's recent.  The burglary was several months ago now.  He may not be as nice as he seems of course.




> deirdre has to be one of the funniest soap characters currently. i had to smile when she had been to fresco's, talking about self service tills and getting her fags from the woman with pink hair at the kiosk with the sliding doors.


I also loved that scene!  I love inconsequential, character-led scenes, and Anne Kirkbride is a master of them.  I hate the self-service tills too lol!  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (10-07-2014), swmc66 (10-07-2014), tammyy2j (10-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am liking Michael and Gail

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2014), lizann (12-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

The new Tina aka Alya is already annoying me 

Is the Phelan storyline completely over, I'm hoping he returns 

I agree Izzy and Gary's falling out of love was sudden

----------

Glen1 (12-07-2014), lizann (12-07-2014), swmc66 (11-07-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> I agree Izzy and Gary's falling out of love was sudden


especially as they have Jake together??!!  you'd have hoped they'd have tried a bit harder for his sake, not just give up because theyre feeling a bit bored?

----------

Glen1 (12-07-2014), lizann (17-07-2014), Perdita (11-07-2014), swmc66 (11-07-2014), tammyy2j (13-07-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I am sure phelan will be back as he has to get hos comeuppance

----------

Glen1 (12-07-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> especially as they have Jake together??!!  you'd have hoped they'd have tried a bit harder for his sake, not just give up because theyre feeling a bit bored?


Yes, it seems a bit odd.  They promised Tina they were in a really solid relationship before she had Jake for them.  Wasn't that long ago.

----------

Glen1 (12-07-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> I am sure phelan will be back as he has to get hos comeuppance


Corrie is going to need a comeuppance week to cope  for all the outstanding , Phelan, Todd, Rob, Andrea , Nick and of course musn't forget Traceyluv

----------

Dazzle (13-07-2014), flappinfanny (14-07-2014), lizann (14-07-2014), maidmarian (17-07-2014), Perdita (12-07-2014), swmc66 (12-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

tracey talking about knowing a murderer hey look in the mirror and beside you

----------


## Dazzle

> tracey talking about knowing a murderer hey look in the mirror and beside you


She's going to feel a fool when she finds out.

I wonder if Rob will eventually do the decent thing and confess?  He looked very guilty at Deirdre's distress.

I liked that Todd argued that Peter may not be guilty.  Everyone always assumes the worst when someone's wrongly accused in Corrie (which happens frequently).

----------

lizann (17-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

no bail for peter

----------


## sarah c

> no bail for peter


quite right!!!

but being the wacky world of soaps he will only be on remand a couple of weeks before the main trial!!

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked Tracey showing a vulnerability of being the good one keeping the Barlow family together and standing up for Peter 

Rita is an idiot as is Dennis, Norris is right 

No interest in Andrea and Lloyd and her husband storyline, I liked Andrea at the start now she is boring and useless imo 

Also why is Leanne quick to put Simon off with another strange babysitter in Maddie and Sophie after his last one was murdered not long ago and his dad in prison, she should be around him more make him her top priority he is her little Si

----------

Dazzle (20-07-2014), lizann (21-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

Still not warming to maddie

----------

flappinfanny (22-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Still not warming to maddie


I like her scenes with other characters not Sophie like Sally and Tim

----------

Dazzle (21-07-2014), lizann (21-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyable double bill tonight,  lovely to mention uncle albert.  nice scenes with emily, i can still picture her at the red rec up a tree with spider.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> enjoyable double bill tonight,  lovely to mention uncle albert.  nice scenes with emily, i can still picture her at the red rec up a tree with spider.


I enjoyed it too, but continue to be disappointed that Roy appears to have finished grieving for Hayley.  This isn't realistic at all for a couple like the Croppers.  Roy holed himself up with his train set for a couple of weeks, but since then there's been no apparent trauma.  I really hope this is seriously revisited soon.

I also hope that Lloyd doesn't cave in and take Andrea back.  I'm intrigued for what Neil has planned for Steve!

----------

lizann (22-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

if roy and kal's mother have an affair i will be mad

----------


## Dazzle

> if roy and kal's mother have an affair i will be mad


I can't see that happening lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Anna tonight

----------


## swmc66

Feel sorry for Andrea's husband. He is willing to try and save the marriage and is a good man. Too good for Andrea in my opinion.

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2014), flappinfanny (27-07-2014), Glen1 (26-07-2014), lizann (24-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I found Anna and Owen's plight moving last night, especially when Anna went to the foodbank.  It's nice to see their troubles bringing them closer together too.  Sensitively written scenes in Corrie for once.  :Clap: 

I hope Andrea's gone for good now.

----------

flappinfanny (27-07-2014), Glen1 (26-07-2014), lizann (28-07-2014), Perdita (26-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I think Andrea is a regular cast member now ....

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2014), Glen1 (28-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Andrea is a regular cast member now ....


What a shame...I'm guessing that means gullible Lloyd takes her back  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Glen1 (28-07-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I enjoyed it too, but continue to be disappointed that Roy appears to have finished grieving for Hayley.  This isn't realistic at all for a couple like the Croppers.  Roy holed himself up with his train set for a couple of weeks, but since then there's been no apparent trauma.  I really hope this is seriously revisited soon.


I think this library campaign could become his new obsession, just seems to fit Roy's pattern...

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2014), flappinfanny (27-07-2014), Glen1 (28-07-2014), Perdita (26-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think this library campaign could become his new obsession, just seems to fit Roy's pattern...


Yes, and it would be good if it were linked to his grief and loneliness without Hayley.

----------

flappinfanny (27-07-2014), Glen1 (28-07-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I am sure he is grieving still as he remembered her date of diagnosis and the bookmark she gave him, There was a build up to her going. People grieve in different ways. I would prefer him to be strong and fight good causes she would have backed.

----------


## Dazzle

> I am sure he is grieving still as he remembered her date of diagnosis and the bookmark she gave him, There was a build up to her going. People grieve in different ways. I would prefer him to be strong and fight good causes she would have backed.


I just don't want the grief aspect glossed over and forgotten.  Roy has mentioned Hayley briefly but otherwise appears unchanged by his loss.  That's just so unrealistic for such a close couple, and for someone who doesn't cope well with change like Roy.  He'd be profoundly affected by Hayley's loss.  I don't want to watch him be depressed and lonely for years but would like a little realism along the way.

I am glad he's got this storyline about fighting the closure of the library now as it suits his character to a T.  His friendship with Kal's mum looks like it could be entertaining.

----------

Glen1 (28-07-2014), tammyy2j (29-07-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Why does Leanne want maintenance off Nick for Simon, surely Peter has made some provision for that.

----------


## lizann

> Why does Leanne want maintenance off Nick for Simon, surely Peter has made some provision for that.


she has no job now since nick fired her so she cant provide for simon

----------


## lizann

> Why does Leanne want maintenance off Nick for Simon, surely Peter has made some provision for that.


she has no job now since nick fired her so she cant provide for simon

----------


## Snagglepus

She will be entitled to claim benefits.

----------


## tammyy2j

So sick of Nick constantly throwing Leanne's hooker past in her face, get new insults Nick 

That was actor who played Max King in Emmerdale playing the mediator

----------

Glen1 (30-07-2014)

----------


## ellie2

> So sick of Nick constantly throwing Leanne's hooker past in her face, get new insults Nick


Sick of Nick full stop.

----------

Glen1 (30-07-2014), swmc66 (29-07-2014), tammyy2j (30-07-2014)

----------


## swmc66

So sick of Nick. Pathetic he ran away after causing such damage. Good that Corrie showed Kal's family celebrating Eid. Yasmeen is way over the top...good job her husband is one step ahead of her.

----------

Glen1 (30-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

There's been a lot of comments elsewhere online about how poor Corrie's been this week, but I've quite enjoyed it overall.  Any episodes that feature Roy heavily are OK with me.  It was a bonus for me too that he discussed his grief for Hayley (something I complained about a lack of earlier in this thread).

I'm liking Yasmeen too - she reminds me of a really strict headmistress.  I also like her husband.  I did find Yasmeen's delight in a replacement "library" in Roy's Rolls a bit over the top though, I must say!  :Big Grin: 

I found the Sophie and Maddie babysitting scenes tedious though.  What was with Sophie undermining Maddie like that?

I think many of us suspected that Amy would one day turn into her mother.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Perdita (02-08-2014)

----------


## sarah c

I like amy turning into mini-me Tracy!! It has to hone nd I ink the actress playing amy is so far doing it very well

----------

lizann (02-08-2014), tammyy2j (03-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant warm to Kal or any of his family so far

----------


## Snagglepus

Great to see Ken back.

----------


## Katy

Ken!!!!!! 

He's back!!! Absolutely cracked up laughing when Deirdre was holding the lasagne or cottage pie and saying how ken had announced he was now vegetarian!!

----------


## mariba

Great to see Ken back-and I can fully understand that he's angry! God it was pain to watch Deidre crying ( no tears!!  :Big Grin:  ) for whole half an hour!! What a stupid woman she's become-I don't understand either that why wouldn't she have picked up the phone and ask him to come home..??(of course we know the real reason for that-why Ken got 'delayed'-but still..And then crying when he decided to go to bed after long flight..err jet lag? And yes, Ken had a right to be sulking and angry at her. Woman that age should know better. I've liked Deidre but not sure anymore, I think her reasoning was so silly this evening. Hopefully Ken can get Peter out and Rob in  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> Ken!!!!!! 
> 
> He's back!!! Absolutely cracked up laughing when Deirdre was holding the lasagne or cottage pie and saying how ken had announced he was now vegetarian!!


or her trying to get him in the house away from steve and eileen  :Stick Out Tongue:  good to have ken back

----------


## lizann

> Ken!!!!!! 
> 
> He's back!!! Absolutely cracked up laughing when Deirdre was holding the lasagne or cottage pie and saying how ken had announced he was now vegetarian!!


or her trying to get him in the house away from steve and eileen  :Stick Out Tongue:  good to have ken back

----------


## swmc66

He should have told her. Anyway eccles was trying to get away before the.......hit the fan

----------

flappinfanny (09-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I must admit that I wasn't particularly looking forward to Ken being back, but he helped make last night's episodes compulsive viewing (something that doesn't happen very often any more).  I'm very glad there were no cringeworthy "welcome back by all and sundry" scenes like we were treated to at Kevin's return.

I can't believe how Deirdre thinks Rob is some sort of saint all of a sudden!  He only moved into No 1 in the first place because he and Tracy staged a break-in, and he's been goading Peter mercilessly ever since the murder.  Deirdre really must be very dim.  I hope Ken chucks Rob out of the house.

----------

flappinfanny (09-08-2014), lizann (06-08-2014), mariba (06-08-2014), Snagglepus (05-08-2014), tammyy2j (09-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is good to have Ken back and have him weary of Rob at least I think he is by the looks he gives him and that he believes Peter

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2014), lizann (07-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyable double bill.  good scenes with ken and carla.  alison king could read the bt phone book and i would be riveted.  pure class.  i know it was a bit carry on, but i did enjoy the scenes with the tinkers and the medical centre.

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2014), lizann (09-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

> enjoyable double bill.  good scenes with ken and carla.  alison king could read the bt phone book and i would be riveted.  pure class.  i know it was a bit carry on, but i did enjoy the scenes with the tinkers and the medical centre.


always was a fan of jim so liked to see him back so i did  :Stick Out Tongue:  and kirk was funny at the hospital yes very carry but funny 

only bad was lloyd and andrea back on

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2014), flappinfanny (09-08-2014), Glen1 (09-08-2014), tammyy2j (09-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

> enjoyable double bill.  good scenes with ken and carla.  alison king could read the bt phone book and i would be riveted.  pure class.  i know it was a bit carry on, but i did enjoy the scenes with the tinkers and the medical centre.


always was a fan of jim so liked to see him back so i did  :Stick Out Tongue:  and kirk was funny at the hospital yes very carry but funny 

only bad was lloyd and andrea back on

----------


## lizann

how come peter didn't have any bad sweats or withdrawal symptoms only till now

----------


## Dazzle

> how come peter didn't have any bad sweats or withdrawal symptoms only till now


I think being rejected by Simon was the last straw and brought his cravings on with a vengeance, as stress does to an addict.  He'd probably been craving alcohol since being arrested, but could no longer cope with the cravings after Simon failed to turn up.  Given his current circumstances, he'd have been like that from the beginning of his incarceration IMO.

Loved last night's Ken, Peter and Jim heavy episodes.  It felt like the classic Corrie we all know and love was back again this week (on the whole - I could have done without the Lloyd and Andrea scenes).  I'm now dreading going back to Windass/Armstrong and Maddie/Sophie heavy episodes.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (09-08-2014), lizann (11-08-2014), tammyy2j (09-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Peter's cell mate too even though he looks like Phelan  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Good to have Jim back too 

Todd and Tony make a evil cunning pair

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2014), lizann (11-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

i hope jim gets out and gives tony a good hiding

----------

mariba (23-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

kal's mother taking over the cafÃ© stupid cow she has a cheek

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2014), mariba (23-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> kal's mother taking over the cafÃ© stupid cow she has a cheek


I'm glad Roy didn't let her get away with it!

I wonder what "payment" Jim is going to expect for keeping Peter in alcohol?  Loved Rob's look of panic when he heard that Peter'd pleaded not guilty  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Yippee Jenna is finally gone

----------


## swmc66

Eileen was mean. How can anyone respond to someone hurting themselves like that no matter how much you dislike them

----------


## Dazzle

> Eileen was mean. How can anyone respond to someone hurting themselves like that no matter how much you dislike them


Yeah, I thought that was out of character.

Jenna's leaving storyline was sooooo badly written!!  Who decides to change their life, then leaves home an hour later with just a hold-all to sleep on a friends sofa while they "decide what to do next"???  It was ridiculous.  How hard would it have been to plant the seeds for her leaving a few weeks ago?  She could have secretly applied for a few overseas volunteering positions and only heard during last night's episode that she'd been accepted.  It wouldn't have been difficult to write something along those lines, but we were subject to a complete divorce from reality that happens all too often now in Corrie!  :Angry: 

Also, why is Peter such a trembling mess all of a sudden?  I got that his cravings suddenly increased when Simon rejected him, but one drink from Jim and he has the DTs?  I'm not familiar with alcoholism but this seems over the top to me.  I'm happy to be corrected if I'm wrong about that.

Gail and Michael's nauseating simpering to each other!  :Sick: 

A disappointingly bad episode all round  :Thumbsdown:

----------

lizann (14-08-2014), Perdita (14-08-2014), sarah c (16-08-2014), tammyy2j (14-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Agree with all your points.  Having witnessed some alcoholics in my time, yes, they go crazy if they have been on the wagon for a bit and then have a little bit of what they fancy ... that was well researched and true to life .. sadly

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2014), tammyy2j (14-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter needs to wash too especially his greasy hair  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> Agree with all your points.  Having witnessed some alcoholics in my time, yes, they go crazy if they have been on the wagon for a bit and then have a little bit of what they fancy ... that was well researched and true to life .. sadly


Thanks, I'm happy to stand corrected on that point because the Peter storyline is my favourite at the moment.  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> Peter needs to wash too especially his greasy hair


I don't think washing his hair is high on his list of priorities right now lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (14-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Assuming it his hair gel and not perspiration ... I quite fancy the way he looks at moment   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Assuming it his hair gel and not perspiration ... I quite fancy the way he looks at moment


Chris does have a sexy look about him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mariba (23-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Craig is great, glad he is featuring more now 

I love the dynamic between him, Beth and Kirky

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2014), Glen1 (15-08-2014), lizann (14-08-2014), mariba (23-08-2014), sarah c (16-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> ... I quite fancy the way he looks at moment


Lol I know exactly what you mean  :Ninja:   :Embarrassment:

----------

Perdita (14-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

jim's booze don't look like booze to me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

sarah c (16-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Great having Jim back!  Love the fact he wants some biscuits.  :Smile:

----------

mariba (23-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne and Kal together and his family are fierce boring

----------

lizann (18-08-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> Peter needs to wash too especially his greasy hair


No, have you not noticed that is how the writers tell us he is sober Peter or not ?

If his hair brushed back and tidy = tidy

Flopping forward and greasy = drunk

----------

lizann (17-08-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> jim's booze don't look like booze to me


No, I'd have had a good sniff before swigging it down!!

Looked like a 'sample' to me!!!?

----------

flappinfanny (17-08-2014), Glen1 (19-08-2014), lizann (18-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I am now getting tired of Nick and don't want to watch his outbursts all the time. Its getting really boring now.

----------

Glen1 (19-08-2014), sarah c (17-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

had to smile at beth and kirky and the kebab.  ken and deirdre in a caravan in wales.  lovely.   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (19-08-2014), mariba (19-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> ken and deirdre in a caravan in wales.  lovely.


Deirdre's comments that Ken won't have couscous or dates in the house because Samir was Moroccan were very funny  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (19-08-2014), Glen1 (19-08-2014), mariba (19-08-2014), Perdita (18-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

so neil is staying around

----------


## Perdita

Yes,I quite like that viewers are being shown somebody fighting for his relationship - don't see that often in soaps ..

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2014), lizann (19-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Yes,I quite like that viewers are being shown somebody fighting for his relationship - don't see that often in soaps ..


neil isn't a bad character quite funny tonight

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2014), Glen1 (19-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Yes,I quite like that viewers are being shown somebody fighting for his relationship - don't see that often in soaps ..


neil isn't a bad character quite funny tonight

----------


## flappinfanny

had to smile at pompous  ken speaking welsh.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2014), mariba (19-08-2014)

----------


## mariba

Deidre walking on the welsh countryside in her skirt and gulping down wine and smoking-hilarious!  :Big Grin:  She's always moaning(which is why we love Deidre too! ) but I'd be thrilled if my husband invited me for a picnic and actually prepared the picnic lunch himself! Great comedy again when Ken came back!  :Smile:  Leanne shouldn't have stormed out of prison like that, Simon clearly wanted to stay. It's not the first time Simon has seen his dad drunk-main thing was that they saw each other.

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2014), Glen1 (19-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder what Jim wants from Peter for all the booze, his long term plan

Why did Ken go away now as he is the only one to believe Peter

----------


## Dazzle

> neil isn't a bad character quite funny tonight


I find him quite endearing and funny and I'm glad he's sticking around for a bit.  He's the most interesting thing about the Lloyd/Andrea storyline.  He seems harmless at the moment - I wonder if the writer's will take the character to a dark place? 




> Deidre walking on the welsh countryside in her skirt and gulping down wine and smoking-hilarious!  She's always moaning(which is why we love Deidre too! ) but I'd be thrilled if my husband invited me for a picnic and actually prepared the picnic lunch himself! Great comedy again when Ken came back!


Yeah, I loved Ken and Deirdre's scenes last night, particularly Deirdre and the sheep staring each other out!  :Rotfl: 

It's a shame the holiday only lasted one day.




> Why did Ken go away now as he is the only one to believe Peter


I thought the same, but to be fair they only went away for a couple of days (and it didn't even last that long!) and would have been able to return quickly.  A good chance for a comedy interlude for us viewers.  :Big Grin: 




> Leanne shouldn't have stormed out of prison like that, Simon clearly wanted to stay. It's not the first time Simon has seen his dad drunk-main thing was that they saw each other.


I thought Leanne's behaviour was so much worse than Peter's last night!  At least Peter was being good-natured to Simon.  Leanne accusing Peter of drinking then storming out with Simon would have been far more upsetting to a child than seeing Peter being drunk for the thousandth time.  What a selfish mare Leanne is!!




> I wonder what Jim wants from Peter for all the booze, his long term plan


It's puzzling, isn't it?  The only thing I can think of is that it's got something to do with Steve and Liz, seeing as Peter's a friend of Steve's.  Maybe Jim wants Peter to persuade them to visit Jim?  That's a lame theory though, I know.

----------

Glen1 (19-08-2014), maidmarian (19-08-2014), Perdita (19-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

What has Leanne done with her money from selling her share of the bookies to Carla?

----------


## Perdita

Put it into the Bistro maybe?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Put it into the Bistro maybe?


Did she, I don't remember

----------


## Perdita

I don't remember it either but would have been logical to me

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't remember it either but would have been logical to me


She could have used this to claim a share of the business and said it to Nick instead of not working there anymore or did Nick fire her?

----------

Perdita (21-08-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> She could have used this to claim a share of the business and said it to Nick instead of not working there anymore or did Nick fire her?


Leanne quit when Nick being an **** got too bad to bear - as co-owner he'd have been hard pushed to fire her?

but that would mean as co-owner (if she is) that she could be claiming half the profits?

----------

Perdita (21-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

But surely that would have been discussed at the mediation session? I don't remember that but miss bits a lot

----------


## sarah c

> But surely that would have been discussed at the mediation session? I don't remember that but miss bits a lot


no we didn't see it mentioned, but don't forget, previous 'facts' are often forgotten or overlooked when they don't fir the current story direction!!

----------

Perdita (21-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

nice scenes with sally and maddie.

----------

mariba (23-08-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Just saw plans for Neil and his Rovers roof protest. Stuart this is one of your daftest storylines yet. We have no interest in neil or andrea! We just care about lloyd.

----------


## lizann

> Just saw plans for Neil and his Rovers roof protest. Stuart this is one of your daftest storylines yet. We have no interest in neil or andrea! We just care about lloyd.


i have more interest in neil than andrea and lyold

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Just saw plans for Neil and his Rovers roof protest. Stuart this is one of your daftest storylines yet. We have no interest in neil or andrea! We just care about lloyd.


i have more interest in neil than andrea and lyold

----------

maidmarian (23-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Looks like I was right that Jim's manipulating Peter to get to Steve.  :Angel:   :Big Grin: 

Neil and the clown are best mates now!  :Rotfl: 

Deidre was very funny about Eccles tonight but Amy was vile to let the poor dog off the lead.  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (23-08-2014), Glen1 (23-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

deirdre had some great lines ''eccles brought my mother great joy. i didn't but eccles did'.  :Smile: 

had to smile at audrey when leanne smashed the bottle of gin.

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2014), Glen1 (24-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Looks like I was right that Jim's manipulating Peter to get to Steve.  
> 
> Neil and the clown are best mates now! 
> 
> Deidre was very funny about Eccles tonight but Amy was vile to let the poor dog off the lead.


amy is her mothers daughter.

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2014), Glen1 (24-08-2014), lizann (24-08-2014), mariba (26-08-2014), Perdita (23-08-2014), tammyy2j (23-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Eccles would only have had to wear the cone if she had to have stitches ... I suppose the producer thought it necessary to make it clear that the dog had been hurt, glad she will be ok again though    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Eccles would only have had to wear the cone if she had to have stitches ...


Well spotted  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Maddie seems to have made Simon her substitute little brother who she would do anything for even steal a car to take injured Eccles to the vets 

I have warmed more to Maddie she is better away from Sophie though

----------

mariba (26-08-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I still do not like Maddie or Sophie and more so after stealing the car incident. Nothing makes that right in my book. They could have dashed over and got a cab!! Sophie just follows Maddies craziness regardless... has that girl not got a brain cell in her head. She followed her when she busted into Mary's home too.

----------


## Dazzle

> I have warmed more to Maddie she is better away from Sophie though


Yes, Maddie is much more likeable nowadays, although she's still among my least favourite characters.  Totally agree that she works better away from Sophie - she's much better in scenes with Sally and/or Tim for instance.




> I still do not like Maddie or Sophie and more so after stealing the car incident. Nothing makes that right in my book.


To be fair, they didn't actually steal the car since it was quickly brought back unharmed.  I totally sympathise with what they did in a panic to rescue Eccles, although I admit they should have done things differently.

----------


## Perdita

They did not steal the car, but:  T( aking) W( ithout) O( wner's) C( onsent), the legal offence with which car thieves may be charged

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> They did not steal the car, but:  T( aking) W( ithout) O( wner's) C( onsent), the legal offence with which car thieves may be charged


Thanks for the clarification  :Smile:  .  It was probably made worse by the fact that Maddie almost certainly doesn't have a licence given she was homeless and recently said she was only 17.

I still can't condemn her actions though as it was done to save Eccles.

----------

Perdita (24-08-2014)

----------


## Katy

Ah Twocing! I remember that from my criminal law lectures from my law degree! I always remembered it as I liked the word! It was bought in to help convict more joyrider as for theft to be proven you have to have taken the vehicle with the intention to permanently deprive and a lot of joyriders were getting off with the crime as they claimed they were only borrowing hence taking and driving without the owners consent. 

Not that you all needed to know that but never mind! Back to Coronation Street! 

I agree with you on Maddie and Sophiem they are highly annoying. Theres not many stories running at the moment that I am enjoying at the moment, its more irritating!

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2014), Perdita (24-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

line of the night does to deirdre, speaking about tyrone. ' he's never been the same since her with the hair smacked him with the hoover nozzle'   :Rotfl:

----------

mariba (26-08-2014), Ruffed_lemur (26-08-2014), tammyy2j (25-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I still like Gail and Michael, her reaction and expression to him suggesting she stay over with him was funny 

As much as I like Deirdre and find her funny sometimes the writers go way over the top and the character don't come across funny 

I am surprised Nick owned up to his lies

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

so now michelle wants steve to visit mate peter yet she left him over covering for peter before make up your damn mind michelle 

amy telling gail her mammy would sue if she was given milk was funny

----------

flappinfanny (29-08-2014), Glen1 (29-08-2014), tammyy2j (26-08-2014)

----------


## mariba

Todd will be in BIG trouble!!!! Can't wait!  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (26-08-2014), flappinfanny (29-08-2014), Glen1 (29-08-2014), lizann (29-08-2014), tammyy2j (27-08-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I hope Jason is ok at the end of this as he deserves none of this grief

----------

Dazzle (27-08-2014), Glen1 (29-08-2014), lizann (29-08-2014), Perdita (27-08-2014), tammyy2j (27-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

loved jason offering todd a free nose job  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2014), flappinfanny (29-08-2014), Glen1 (29-08-2014), tammyy2j (29-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

you just know liz wants to have it off with jim in the big house. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (29-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> loved jason offering todd a free nose job


I just wish he'd follow through on it!  Todd hasn't even been sacked  :Searchme:

----------


## Perdita

I know he is Jason's brother but I don't think they have ever been very close and brother or no brother, if my sibling had done what Todd did and risked life and my company, they would have been out on their ear, that is for sure!!  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2014), lizann (29-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know he is Jason's brother but I don't think they have ever been very close and brother or no brother, if my sibling had done what Todd did and risked life and my company, they would have been out on their ear, that is for sure!!


Too right!!  :Wal2l:

----------

Perdita (29-08-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

I have said all along since Todd came back that someone should have given him a good kicking.

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2014), maidmarian (30-08-2014), tammyy2j (31-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

tony is kinda manipulating jason and pulling the strings with todd also

----------

tammyy2j (31-08-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I hear kylie tracks down ex to get to the bottom of her sons condition. She needs to look at her own behaviour

----------

lizann (29-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> tony is kinda manipulating jason and pulling the strings with todd also


I can't stand the way Tony controls Jason!  :Angry: 

I'm glad that Fiz was able to stand up to Tony as he would have rode roughshod over nice but dim Tyrone.  It looks like she's suspicious of their reluctance to claim on the insurance.

I hope that Peter receives the help he needs for his alcoholism now (assuming he recovers, that is).

----------

Glen1 (06-09-2014), lizann (31-08-2014), Perdita (30-08-2014), tammyy2j (31-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I know Ty is a partner in the garage business but I would have thought that he would have his own insurance to cover him when he falls ill and can't work because of it ..

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

loved elizabeth's visit to jim they still have great sparks jim was right so he was  :Stick Out Tongue: 

jason is an idiot to go along with tony, todd and eva so i do hope fiz and ty clean him out

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2014), tammyy2j (31-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

why is deirdre not at the hospital for peter too?

where is tyrone and fiz living now still in their house?

----------


## lizann

why is deirdre not at the hospital for peter too?

where is tyrone and fiz living now still in their house?

----------


## swmc66

They are sleeping downstairs

----------


## Dazzle

It was quite funny that certain men recognized the lamp from Tracey's bedroom!  :Big Grin: 

I know that Beth and Kirk aren't the brightest, but surely everyone knows that the type of wedding they wanted costs a small fortune.  I'm looking forward to seeing how Kirk raises the money for it!

Fiz and Tyrone are getting a lot of stick on other sites for wanting compensation for loss of earnings, but I think that's perfectly reasonable.  People are calling them greedy but all they wanted was for their bills to be covered until they found out about the cowboy building and deception (which they're rightly very angry about).  A lot of viewer's hate Fiz and I think their prejudice is getting in the way.  I'm not a fan of her myself (I find the way she often talks in a baby voice really annoying) but that doesn't stop me from seeing that she and Tyrone are in the right in this situation.  I do feel sorry for Jason too but he shouldn't have allowed Tony to manipulate him.

----------

Glen1 (06-09-2014), parkerman (07-09-2014), Perdita (06-09-2014), tammyy2j (08-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Jason has never been a strong person and Tony is his father so that makes even very difficult for him to stand his ground ...  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2014), lizann (08-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Rather snobby of Michelle the way she spoke to Kirk and Beth when they wanted their wedding planned.  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2014), Glen1 (07-09-2014), lizann (08-09-2014), mariba (08-09-2014), Ruffed_lemur (08-09-2014), tammyy2j (08-09-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Yes she was horrible. I hope Beth and Kirk get the funds for the wedding they want.

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2014), Glen1 (07-09-2014), lizann (08-09-2014), mariba (08-09-2014), Perdita (07-09-2014), tammyy2j (08-09-2014)

----------


## parkerman

So the score according to the scoreboard was 132 for 9, then Kal was out. That would mean the end of the innings. However Rob then comes in to hit the winning shot. Hmmmmmm......

----------

sarah c (08-09-2014), tammyy2j (09-09-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Rather snobby of Michelle the way she spoke to Kirk and Beth when they wanted their wedding planned.


Typical of her though!

----------


## tammyy2j

The cricket match storyline was dire 

Neil is funny showing up now for all Lloyd and Andrea's dates  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2014), lizann (12-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> The cricket match storyline was dire 
> 
> Neil is funny showing up now for all Lloyd and Andrea's dates


I thought the cricket match was bearable but I'm not impressed with Zeedan so far.  The actor seems poor but maybe he'll improve.

Loving Neil!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

did dev and nick not remember tracey's lamp  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

This neil and andrea storyline is dreadful. Just makes me want to switch off

----------


## tammyy2j

> This neil and andrea storyline is dreadful. Just makes me want to switch off


I like Neil

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2014), lizann (12-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

neil is gas  :Stick Out Tongue:  are you eating that other onion ring lloyd

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2014), tammyy2j (14-09-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Very funny scene from Deidre in t'rovers  re Eccles .she's  getting the Blanche touch. Todd seems to have malice aforethought.

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2014), lizann (16-09-2014), parkerman (13-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Todd is very jealous of Jason and Tony's father son relationship 

I think Eileen might still have a torch for Tony too

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2014), lizann (15-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

> Todd is very jealous of Jason and Tony's father son relationship 
> 
> I think Eileen might still have a torch for Tony too


more than might she does totally

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Why did Gail agree with Tracy about Eccles, and then when Eccles went missing she changed her tune?!

----------


## Perdita

Because Gail tries to please everyone as it suits her

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Because Gail tries to please everyone as it suits her


Silly woman!

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG Neil singing was funny  :Stick Out Tongue:  "you can make me whole again"

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2014), lizann (18-09-2014), mariba (19-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

neil and eccles saved a bad episode for me

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2014), mariba (19-09-2014), tammyy2j (20-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> OMG Neil singing was funny  "you can make me whole again"





> neil and eccles saved a bad episode for me


That scenes with Neil in the car was really well thought-out and acted.  I was laughing so hard!  :Big Grin: 

I'd really like Neil to become a regular character.  He's obviously a nice guy who's gone bad with the stress of Andrea leaving him, so he could be redeemed (unlike a character like Phelan).  It'd be great if he could fall for someone like Julie (although it seems she's going to be paired with Dev) and settle on the street.  The actor is great.

Well...the Fiz and Tyrone storyline wrapped up rather suddenly!  One short talk from Eileen and they're all best mates again five minutes later.  Very bizarre imo.  I'd preferred to have seen the friendship build back up slowly over a few weeks.

I'm liking Todd being on the outside looking in jealously.  I hope get to see behind the facade now.

----------

lizann (18-09-2014), maidmarian (18-09-2014), swmc66 (18-09-2014), tammyy2j (18-09-2014)

----------


## swmc66

He was'nt a bad singer too

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2014), tammyy2j (19-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I was hoping for a trial for Tyrone's injury case him and Fiz forgave too quickly

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

wow  .. did not expect Steve to spill the beans to the prison guard  :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

> wow  .. did not expect Steve to spill the beans to the prison guard


complete overreaction to jim by steve and all, ffs peter is an alkie who stole jim's hidden stash of booze 

i cant wait now for peter to get bashed by jim

----------

Glen1 (21-09-2014), swmc66 (20-09-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Exactly you only have a supply if there is a demand. Jim had refused to give him booze and he followed him to find out where it was. He took it without asking...so technically stealing. But it somehow is poor Peter.

----------


## Dazzle

> complete overreaction to jim by steve and all, ffs peter is an alkie who stole jim's hidden stash of booze


I kind of took Steve's reaction to be not so much about the booze manufacturing, but about Jim's cruel manipulation of Peter and his taunting him with the booze if he did his bidding.  Tracey made it very clear that's what happened between Peter and Jim, and that's the part that would have made me very angry in Steve's place.  Added to that is the fact that Steve himself feels manipulated by Jim, who swore to him that he'd changed, so Steve feels totally let down by Jim again and stupid for believing his lies.

I'm on team Steve and Peter personally.

I'm liking Steve's current storyline and glad he's been given something meaty for a change.  I'm sure things are going to get worse for him - even Michelle's worried about him.

Tracey was mighty shocked that her daughter lied to her lol.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (21-09-2014), Perdita (20-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Tracey was mighty shocked that her daughter lied to her lol.


Obviously does not recognise herself in her daughter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Tracey was mighty shocked that her daughter lied to her lol.


Obviously does not recognise herself in her daughter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parkerman

> I'm on team Steve and Peter personally.


I'm with you there, Dazzle.  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Noticed Paula Lane's (Kylie) baby bump today for the first time  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Tracey getting the blame?

I am not her biggest fan but she hasn't done anything wrong 

I felt sorry for Todd too hearing Eileen saying that 

I found the Gail and Michael's scenes too much tonight 

Nice to see Carla remember Roy's birthday

----------

lizann (23-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I found the Gail and Michael's scenes too much tonight


Ditto.  Their scenes make me cringe so much!  Why the need to talk to each other in those baby voices all the time?  Gail's deeply in love with the criminal who broke into her house after a couple of weeks of seeing him?  And the rest of the family have completely forgotten their misgivings.  It's madness!!

Why is Peter so chirpy about being Jim's punching bag?

I can't feel sorry for Todd because he's been so mean to everyone since he's been back.  Hopefully a taste of his own medicine will make him wake up to himself.

----------


## lizann

no sign of fiz remembering roy's birthday

----------


## swmc66

Even though i like them as a couple i agree it was well over the top the other night

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2014), tammyy2j (25-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

so todd will live with eva and jason back with Eileen

kevin is back anyone care much?

----------


## lizann

so todd will live with eva and jason back with Eileen

kevin is back anyone care much?

----------


## swmc66

I like Kevin and glad he is back. Its nice when long term characters remain. Jack is so cute!

----------

Perdita (25-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I like Kevin and glad he is back. Its nice when long term characters remain. Jack is so cute!


I agree Jack is cute but Tim is better with Sally and I didn't miss Kevin

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## sarah c

I didnt miss kevin....

----------


## lizann

so most crap farcical non comedy tonight

----------

Glen1 (26-09-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

> so most crap farcical non comedy tonight


It wasn't even that good

----------

Glen1 (26-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

> It wasn't even that good


liz and andrea and their annoying voices really did my head in

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2014), Glen1 (26-09-2014), tammyy2j (29-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

> It wasn't even that good


liz and andrea and their annoying voices really did my head in

----------


## parkerman

I thought the most interesting bit in tonight's episodes was the fact that it was dry when everyone was out in the street looking up at Tim and Neil, but when they cut to the garage scenes it was pouring with rain!

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2014), tammyy2j (29-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

They also mentioned that it would be dark soon when only Neil was on the roof ...  but it was still very much daylight when all went home/to the pub !

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2014), tammyy2j (29-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

A bit of a shoddy end for poor Neil.  I'd have much rather Andrea had left than him.

Why didn't someone let Tim down then return the ladder to the Rovers?

----------


## Snagglepus

> Why didn't someone let Tim down then return the ladder to the Rovers?


They tried to but Liz wouldn't let anybody take the ladders away from the Rovers.

----------


## Dazzle

> They tried to but Liz wouldn't let anybody take the ladders away from the Rovers.


I know, but she couldn't have physically stopped Dev from taking the ladder to let Tim down.  It would only have taken a few minutes and the ladder could then have been returned to the Rovers.  I'm just surprised no one thought of doing that.

----------

Perdita (27-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> They tried to but Liz wouldn't let anybody take the ladders away from the Rovers.


Dev could have moved them for Tim and returned them for Neil, two awful episodes

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2014), lizann (30-09-2014), mariba (29-09-2014), Perdita (29-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

So it looks like Tim can't read but he was able to find Faye online, is the writers completely forgetting this? 

Maybe Tim will ask Roy to help him read

Kal's mother is annoying

----------


## Perdita

Tim might have had help with the computer???

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tim might have had help with the computer???


It would have been good if we had seen him having reading problems before now maybe getting help from Faye

Maddie interacts well with Tim and Sally

Mary got her hair done at the salon and then went to the gym  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2014), lizann (30-09-2014), swmc66 (30-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> It would have been good if we had seen him having reading problems before now...


This needs to be explained.  We've seen Tim lead a perfectly normal life up until now: using a computer to communicate with Faye, texting, even running his own business.  All these actions need the ability to read and write reasonably well to get by.  I'm sure the writers can find excuses for these things, but it's a bit perplexing for viewers who can remember these examples.

Here's an instance of Tim reading a text that I thought I remembered:-

"_Elsewhere, when Sally returns back from the shop with sweets for the girls, she is shocked to find Tim there. He has raced round after receiving a text from Faye and Grace saying that Sally left them home alone and they thought they heard a burglar. As Tim condemns Sally, will she realise she's been set up?_"

As I said, this could be explained away by a bit of creative writing and should be done so that the storyline makes sense.

Still, I'm glad Tim's got a decent storyline and that we'll see more of him.  I agree Tammy that it would be nice to see Roy teach Tim to read - a good opportunity for these two characters to interact, and maybe become unlikely friends.

----------

lizann (30-09-2014), Perdita (30-09-2014), sarah c (30-09-2014), swmc66 (30-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=tammyy2j;810162

Mary got her hair done at the salon and then went to the gym  :Stick Out Tongue: [/QUOTE]  Do you not get your hair done before going to the gym??? :O    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=tammyy2j;810162

Mary got her hair done at the salon and then went to the gym  :Stick Out Tongue: [/QUOTE]  

Do you not get your hair done before going to the gym???  :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mariba

Oh I just love this Mary-Julie-Dev storyline! So funny when Mary is always appearing there as a 3rd wheel!  :Big Grin: 

Tim, Sally, Sophie&Maddie are great too! Enjoy watching them!

Kylie is doing my head in(sooner she goes, the better-hopefully leaves kids to David..), same as Kal's mum. Great that Roy has put stop on that library cafe-she's just taking advantage of poor Roy's business.

----------


## mariba

Oh I just love this Mary-Julie-Dev storyline! So funny when Mary is always appearing there as a 3rd wheel!  :Big Grin: 

Tim, Sally, Sophie&Maddie are great too! Enjoy watching them!

Kylie is doing my head in(sooner she goes, the better-hopefully leaves kids to David..), same as Kal's mum. Great that Roy has put stop on that library cafe-she's just taking advantage of poor Roy's business.

----------


## sarah c

> Do you not get your hair done before going to the gym???


I get my hair done instead of going to the gym!!

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2014), Perdita (30-09-2014), tammyy2j (30-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I get my hair done instead of going to the gym!!


Me too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (30-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Wow, David really overreacted to Kylie taking the tablets.  As if she did it to hurt Max!  Kylie obviously loves her kids and wouldn't deliberately harm them.  It should be obvious to David that she's been very stressed recently and not coping.  He'd do better to suggest she make an appointment with the GP in her own right than to blame her for feeling desperate.

It was a good idea to lock up the tablets, though he could have done it without so pointedly making Kylie feel even worse.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Wow, David really overreacted to Kylie taking the tablets.  As if she did it to hurt Max!  *Kylie obviously loves her kids and wouldn't deliberately harm them*.  It should be obvious to David that she's been very stressed recently and not coping.  He'd do better to suggest she make an appointment with the GP in her own right than to blame her for feeling desperate.
> 
> It was a good idea to lock up the tablets, though he could have done it without so pointedly making Kylie feel even worse.


She sold Max to Becky  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2014), lizann (03-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> She sold Max to Becky


Ha ha...I forgot about that for a moment!  :Embarrassment: 

Still, she's had a personality transplant since those days and has been shown as a loving mother in recent times.

----------


## lizann

> So it looks like Tim can't read but he was able to find Faye online, is the writers completely forgetting this? 
> 
> Maybe Tim will ask Roy to help him read
> 
> Kal's mother is annoying


all kal's family is annoying

----------

mariba (09-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I know she is tired most parents are but she keeps putting her new life at risk with this irresponsible behaviour and her kids lives at risk. So I have no sympathies with the character. I will be glad to see the back if her. I hope she takes her full maternity entitlement and stays away for the maximum length of time. 
Again tim storyline is crazy as there has never been a hint of it before or Steve's depression. Fed up of Yasmeen too.

----------

lizann (03-10-2014), mariba (09-10-2014), parkerman (01-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know she is tired most parents are but she keeps putting her new life at risk with this irresponsible behaviour and her kids lives at risk. So I have no sympathies with the character. I will be glad to see the back if her. I hope she takes her full maternity entitlement and stays away for the maximum length of time.


I agree that Kylie's been really unlikeable again recently and I won't be sad to see her go either, but she has been a decent character and a loving mother for a couple of years prior to the current storyline.  I still say that David's reaction was over the top since he's supposed to love his wife and he certainly hasn't seen her as a bad mother in recent times.




> Again tim storyline is crazy as there has never been a hint of it before or Steve's depression.


To be fair, I don't think that Steve's depression has come from nowhere (unlike Max's ADHD or Tim's illiteracy).  Steve was very down on his 40th birthday several months ago, and there have been various comments since then that he's not himself.  I like the way this is building, though I've got no high hopes that the depression will be tackled realistically.

----------

swmc66 (01-10-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve has had the "the lights are on but no ones home" look for some years now.
I think it came on when Fred Elliot died, he started taking on some of his mannerisms and has never snapped out of it.

----------

lizann (03-10-2014), maidmarian (01-10-2014), swmc66 (01-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

From what Tim said in Wednesday's episode (something along the lines of words being jumbled up) it sounds like he has dyslexia rather than being totally illiterate.  That makes a lot more sense in the context of the life he's been shown to lead.  I don't have any experience of dyslexia, but from what I've seen and heard sufferers would be able to make out some of the words (depending on severity I suppose).

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2014), Perdita (03-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, Dazzle, you are right, Sir Richard Branson, Sir Alan Sugar, Jamie Oliver for example are dyslexic but successful entrepreneurs

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

So what's happening with Peter Barlow and Jim, and Rob digging up the stuff, is that all on a back burner for a while now?

----------


## Perdita

That will all surface again now - patience, grasshopper, patience   :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

kylie is selfish thinking of herself not her family especially her kids them and david deserve better 

so tim cant read at all

----------


## parkerman

Who wrote the copy for Tim's flyer?

----------


## lizann

> Who wrote the copy for Tim's flyer?


not tim

----------


## lizann

> Who wrote the copy for Tim's flyer?


not tim

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't understand the logic storyline wise in Tim and Kylie's current storylines, why only now we see Tim cant read or why is Kylie returning to her old estate  

Max is very blonde yet Kylie is dark brown haired and Callum black haired 

Ali Babi G or what ever Kal's mother's name is could she please leave and take her grandkids with her 

Will Mary ever get a love of her own first Norris then Roy and now Dev they don't want her

----------

Glen1 (04-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I don't get why David is ready to kick Kylie out for taking the tablets, after all the stunts he has pulled, like hiding drugs in a doll for his niece Bethany to find ... he should be sitting down with her and try to find out what they can do to make her feel less stressed.

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2014), Glen1 (04-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Who wrote the copy for Tim's flyer?


I thought he did it himself or he would have mentioned it to Maddie when they were talking about the mistake (which was funny, and, to be fair, anyone could have made that mistake, no matter their level of reading and writing).  Therefore, he must be able to read and write a little (possibly dyslexia as I mentioned earlier in the thread), so why couldn't he make out the shopping list Sally gave him?   I'm feeling more and more confused at this storyline!

It seems that Mary doesn't fancy Dev then but was just worried about being pushed out of his and the kids' lives.  Poor Julie.  :Sad: 

I really can't see how that small shop will be a community centre.  How rude to try and exclude senior citizens!  :Thumbsdown: 

Surprisingly, I quite enjoyed the scenes in the pub.  A totally different atmosphere to Corrie's usual cosiness and it worked well imo.  Kylie's ex seems like he can act and is very cute!  :Wub:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't get why David is ready to kick Kylie out for taking the tablets, after all the stunts he has pulled, like hiding drugs in a doll for his niece Bethany to find ... he should be sitting down with her and try to find out what they can do to make her feel less stressed.


I actually think David is a good dad to Max and Lily and he cares deeply for them so was worried when Kylie took the tablets from Max, he is putting the kids first I think, more than Kylie who don't seem to have much interest in being a mum, I am finding it hard to have sympathy for Kylie, she has Gail and David doing everything for her and the kids, even before David she didn't want Max and even was selling him to Becky

----------

Perdita (05-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I thought he did it himself or he would have mentioned it to Maddie when they were talking about the mistake (which was funny, and, to be fair, anyone could have made that mistake, no matter their level of reading and writing).  Therefore, he must be able to read and write a little (possibly dyslexia as I mentioned earlier in the thread), so why couldn't he make out the shopping list Sally gave him?   I'm feeling more and more confused at this storyline!


I am confused too with regards to Tim's reading ability ... but if somebody wants a flyer made to advertise his window cleaning round .. would the printer not call the customer to point out the spelling mistake????  It was clearly obvious that the advert was for a window cleaner .... :Searchme:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I thought he did it himself or he would have mentioned it to Maddie when they were talking about the mistake (which was funny, and, to be fair, anyone could have made that mistake, no matter their level of reading and writing).  Therefore, he must be able to read and write a little (possibly dyslexia as I mentioned earlier in the thread), so why couldn't he make out the shopping list Sally gave him?   I'm feeling more and more confused at this storyline!


I am confused too with regards to Tim's reading ability ... but if somebody wants a flyer made to advertise his window cleaning round .. would the printer not call the customer to point out the spelling mistake????  It was clearly obvious that the advert was for a window cleaner .... :Searchme:

----------


## Dazzle

> I actually think David is a good dad to Max and Lily and he cares deeply for them so was worried when Kylie took the tablets from Max, he is putting the kids first I think, more than Kylie who don't seem to have much interest in being a mum, I am finding it hard to have sympathy for Kylie, she has Gail and David doing everything for her and the kids, even before David she didn't want Max and even was selling him to Becky


David could put the kids first and still behave more caringly towards Kylie.  No matter what we feel about her, David supposedly loves his wife and thought that she'd put her past bad behaviour firmly behind her.  I don't find his reaction very realistic personally, especially given his own outright evil history (as Perdy kindly reminds us - I'd forgotten about Bethany and the drugs  :EEK!: ).  If anyone is going through a hard time and not coping, blaming them is likely to push them further away (as we're seeing happening at the moment).

----------


## Perdita

They made up at the end of last episode but no doubt once Callum is more on the scene, things will go downhill again   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am confused too with regards to Tim's reading ability ...


Here's a clip of Tim reading a shopping list with _no trouble whatsoever_:




This storyline hasn't been thought through at all!




> but if somebody wants a flyer made to advertise his window cleaning round .. would the printer not call the customer to point out the spelling mistake????  It was clearly obvious that the advert was for a window cleaner ....


I thought that too.

----------

parkerman (05-10-2014), Snagglepus (05-10-2014), tammyy2j (06-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> They made up at the end of last episode but no doubt once Callum is more on the scene, things will go downhill again


I'm looking forward to seeing more of Callum as I thought he was good in Friday's episodes (and he looks rather nice too  :Wub: ).

----------


## parkerman

> I thought he did it himself or he would have mentioned it to Maddie when they were talking about the mistake (which was funny, and, to be fair, anyone could have made that mistake, no matter their level of reading and writing).  Therefore, he must be able to read and write a little (possibly dyslexia as I mentioned earlier in the thread), so why couldn't he make out the shopping list Sally gave him?   I'm feeling more and more confused at this storyline!


Well, that's why I asked, Dazzle, because, according to the way this story has suddenly come about, it appeared that Tim couldn't read or write at all. He couldn't read the shopping list or anything else. So Tim wouldn't have been able to read any of the flyer not just be able to not tell the difference between window and widow. 
That's why I was wondering who wrote the copy for the flyer. The only thing I can think of is that he told the printer what to say and left it up to him/her. So, a typo and a mistake by the printer not by Tim.

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> Here's a clip of Tim reading a shopping list with _no trouble whatsoever_:
> 
> This storyline hasn't been thought through at all!


Well found,Dazzle!  :Clap:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2014), swmc66 (05-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well, that's why I asked, Dazzle, because, according to the way this story has suddenly come about, it appeared that Tim couldn't read or write at all. He couldn't read the shopping list or anything else. So Tim wouldn't have been able to read any of the flyer not just be able to not tell the difference between window and widow. 
> That's why I was wondering who wrote the copy for the flyer. The only thing I can think of is that he told the printer what to say and left it up to him/her. So, a typo and a mistake by the printer not by Tim.


If it was the printer's mistake, surely that's the first thing Tim would have said.  As he didn't, I assumed he'd written it himself, especially given he'd said to Maddie that he could read and write a little.  However, if that's the case, why couldn't he make out at least some of Sally's shopping list?  Curiouser and curiouser...




> Well found,Dazzle!


Ha ha...thanks.  I can't take the credit though as I saw it linked to on another site.

----------


## swmc66

I use printers-all the time and they do not check your wording they do not hae time to proof read

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Let's face it, this whole storyline is just complete garbage and makes no sense whatsoever.

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2014), tammyy2j (06-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Let's face it, this whole storyline is just complete garbage and makes no sense whatsoever.


Except for the fact that it gives more screen time to Tim, one of my favourite characters, I totally agree with you!  I would prefer that Maddie wasn't so heavily involved too.

----------

parkerman (05-10-2014), swmc66 (06-10-2014), tammyy2j (06-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Eva thought Callum was attractive, I could not see it myself!

----------


## lizann

> Eva thought Callum was attractive, I could not see it myself!


he looked young compare to kylie and eva to me 

eva will be in bed with him before year is out

----------


## lizann

> Eva thought Callum was attractive, I could not see it myself!


he looked young compare to kylie and eva to me 

eva will be in bed with him before year is out

----------

swmc66 (07-10-2014), tammyy2j (07-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Except for the fact that it gives more screen time to Tim, one of my favourite characters, I totally agree with you!  I would prefer that Maddie wasn't so heavily involved too.


I prefer Maddie mixing with other characters especially Tim, Sally and Carla, she is a better character than Sophie imo and more so when not paired with Sophie 

Too much of Kal's family for my liking but good we are seeing more of Tony's dark and manipulative side

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2014), mariba (09-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I prefer Maddie mixing with other characters especially Tim, Sally and Carla, she is a better character than Sophie imo and more so when not paired with Sophie


I agree she's a better character than Sophie, and better away from Sophie.  I still can't take to her for some reason even though she's been written as being far more likeable recently.




> Too much of Kal's family for my liking...


I actually enjoyed the Nazir scenes last night and thought they worked as a family for the first time.

----------


## Snagglepus

> I actually enjoyed the Nazir scenes last night and thought they worked as a family for the first time.


I wish the mother would stop emphasising words.

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2014), swmc66 (07-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wish the mother would stop emphasising words.


I get why you find that annoying lol.  I quite like her but I'm glad they've toned down her nastiness now.

----------


## swmc66

Yes she is very intense. Find her and her husband an odd couple. I am warming to Maddie.....but there was a time i liked Kylie so things can change. She is better without sophie.

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I felt sorry for both Deirdre and Anne Kirkbride watching last night's episode.  It's been apparent for some time that Deirdre has been missing from some important Barlow scenes.  For example, remember the scene where Ken and "Deidre" drove away from the street to go on their holiday to North Wales?  Deirdre was supposedly in the car, and we saw her hand waving, but Anne Kirkbride was very obviously not there.  

If anyone felt that last night's scenes were rushed, that's because they probably were.  Anne is taking a leave of absence from Corrie, so it's good that she was able to quickly film some scenes to explain her absence.  I hope she's OK.

It seems realistic to me that Steve may have skin cancer on his right arm from driving.  I'm just a little bit older than him and have sun damage on my right hand (but not my left).  I've put it down to sun exposure from driving, and I don't even spend that much time in the car.  I'm glad that Steve's getting a serious storyline for a change.

Gary and Alya seem like they could work well as a couple.  Zeedan's improved a lot from his intial scenes - I loathed him at first!

I laughed when Carla put the phone down on Peter!  I'm looking forward to next week's court scenes.

----------

Glen1 (09-10-2014), Perdita (09-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I think that something is going to expose Tony's dealings with the pawn shop. Once that is out then it will lead to Rob being a suspect. Who knew Tina knew about Tony's deals with Rob and Tracy.? She was taking photos in view of passers by and getting told off  by Tony?.Or will they see photos in her phone. I need to know i cant bear it any longer

----------


## Dazzle

> I think that something is going to expose Tony's dealings with the pawn shop. Once that is out then it will lead to Rob being a suspect. Who knew Tina knew about Tony's deals with Rob and Tracy.? She was taking photos in view of passers by and getting told off  by Tony?.Or will they see photos in her phone. I need to know i cant bear it any longer


I don't think you'll have much longer to wait.  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (10-10-2014), swmc66 (10-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

selfish kylie taking drugs and taking off on david and her kids they deserve better

----------

tammyy2j (12-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

That GP was lovely to Steve. I'm glad he hasn't got skin cancer. I wonder how long he'll be in denial about his mental health?

I don't think that Steve is the only Coronation Street resident suffering from depression. It seems obvious to me that Kylie is too.  Though other viewers are calling her selfish, I see a young woman acting out because she can't cope with her feelings of guilt over her assumption that she's a bad parent because of Max's condition. I have sympathy with her as well as with her kids. It was truly awful for Max when his mum ignored him on the bus.  :Sad: 

Beth really got on my nerves last night. First she was horrible to Michelle when she told her she no longer required her services. A thank you and an offer to pay her for her time wouldn't have gone amiss. She was also an ungrateful cow when Sinead showed her the flowers and mood board. I'd have told her to stick it if I was Sinead!

It's nice to see the street being used more realistically on the new set. I noticed during Ken and Audrey's scene that there was a brewery van outside the Rovers and a smaller van outside Dev's shop, from which a women was stocking up the flowers. We didn't used to have everyday things like that going on in the background because the street was too small.

----------

parkerman (11-10-2014), Perdita (11-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

When my daughter was diagnosed with a life changing medical condition at 13 I was depressed. I had to be strong for her though as she needed me more that time than any time every before. I felt guilty that my genetics and my husbands led to this and that she was unlucky to have me as a mum. She is now 22 at Uni doing a post grad having a good life with three medical conditions ....but has a quality of life and is happy. She feels she can take on the world because she has rock solid  family support. I try and be with her every step of the way. The last thing you can do is run away from it and hope it will go away.

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2014), lizann (13-10-2014), parkerman (11-10-2014), Perdita (11-10-2014), tammyy2j (12-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> When my daughter was diagnosed with a life changing medical condition at 13 I was depressed. I had to be strong for her though as she needed me more that time than any time every before. I felt guilty that my genetics and my husbands led to this and that she was unlucky to have me as a mum. She is now 22 at Uni doing a post grad having a good life with three medical conditions ....but has a quality of life and is happy. She feels she can take on the world because she has rock solid  family support. I try and be with her every step of the way. The last thing you can do is run away from it and hope it will go away.


I'm glad you were able to be strong for your daughter and that she's doing so well.  :Smile: 

Don't get me wrong, I'm in no way condoning Kylie's actions.  I just get why she feels the way she does, and, as you say, you experienced similar feelings yourself.  Kylie isn't a strong person and has a history of running away when things get tough.  I'd hope that with the help of David and the family she could get over this and learn to cope but

  Spoiler:    we know that Paula Lane will be going on maternity leave soon  

so I don't think this will happen, unfortunately.  It's a pity as the character has made such progress in the past few years.

----------

parkerman (11-10-2014), Perdita (11-10-2014), swmc66 (11-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

i did'nt like Kylie threatening the man whose car she torched. Bit of a stupid scene really as he could have handled her but they made him look scared. Very unrealistic.  Yes she is not strong and has a self destructive personality and therefore will bring bigger problems to their door. If she is going to have episodes of self destruction throughout the kids lives they will be ultimately better off without her. There will always be living on the edge. Even now max was worried that he was being abandoned. So he will always feel insecure. I am switching over when she comes on now and back when shes off scene. Don't enjoy this storyline at all.

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, it's very unfair on the poor kids.  I really felt for Max last night.  :Sad: 

At least they have David who's a calming influence in their lives - something I never thought I'd say given how evil he used to be lol.

----------

lizann (13-10-2014), Perdita (11-10-2014), swmc66 (11-10-2014), tammyy2j (12-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I like the way they have made David grow up and be a responsible adult. Hopefully there will be a plausible excuse for Paula Lane's absence and later return ... I really hope that they don't split David and Kylie up, even for a short time.  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2014), swmc66 (11-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I like the way they have made David grow up and be a responsible adult. Hopefully there will be a plausible excuse for Paula Lane's absence and later return ... I really hope that they don't split David and Kylie up, even for a short time.


I fear you're going to be disappointed there, Perdy.  :Sad:

----------

Perdita (11-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I fear the same, just wish they make Kylie go into rehab or so rather than splitting her and David up ... :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, I fear the same, just wish they make Kylie go into rehab or so rather than splitting her and David up ...


That's a really good idea and would make the story far more upbeat.

----------

Perdita (11-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Did she get rehab last time or just sort herself out?  When David met her she was not on drugs just a chaotic person. i think

----------


## Dazzle

> Did she get rehab last time or just sort herself out?  When David met her she was not on drugs just a chaotic person. i think


I can't remember her ever mentioning rehab.  To my knowledge, she hasn't been on drugs since we met her.

----------

swmc66 (11-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

But there are always references to her having taken drugs before which is why I would like for her to be sent to rehab  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2014), swmc66 (12-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't like this storyline for Kylie, I feel it was hush script job as she is leaving to have a baby 

I wish she confided in Eva or Gail for help instead of turning to drugs and her ex boyfriend and abandoning David and the kids, poor Max he finally has a stable home and father figure in David and good granny in Gail too, Kylie has it good too with a job, friends, family and she is throwing at all away 

Kylie could have gone to visit Becky 

I did laugh at Jim saying he wanted Angelina Jolly  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

swmc66 (12-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did she get rehab last time or just sort herself out?  When David met her she was not on drugs just a chaotic person. i think


David meet Kylie when she was a cage or pole dancer I believe no mention of drugs by him or Becky either

----------


## Snagglepus

> Anne is taking a leave of absence from Corrie, so it's good that she was able to quickly film some scenes to explain her absence.


Who was she ringing, I couldn't quite make it out?

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Steve he isn't coping well and neither is Roy

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2014), lizann (15-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

They must have tampered with the lock so they can break into his flat. Tracy's we have all done it comment was funny.

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2014), parkerman (14-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Who was she ringing, I couldn't quite make it out?


Bev Unwin (Shelley's mum) who used to live in the street.  She and Deirdre were good friends.

I felt really sorry for Steve last night.  He certainly put his foot in it!  Another thing to feel down about.  :Sad: 

I thought Roy coped quite well at court.  He managed to throw that barrister's impertinent remarks about train spotting back in her face.  :Big Grin:  

It's obvious he's feeling very lonely though.




> They must have tampered with the lock so they can break into his flat.


I must be going mad because I can't figure out what you mean by this.  :Ponder:

----------

Glen1 (14-10-2014), Snagglepus (14-10-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Bev Unwin (Shelley's mum) who used to live in the street.  She and Deirdre were good friends.


Ahh.. I thought I heard Ken say Bev but couldn't think who he meant and wondered if he had said Bet (Lynch) but it didn't really sound like Bet.

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

his dodgy cafe door that is not shutting ...everyone keeps mentioning it

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> his dodgy cafe door that is not shutting ...everyone keeps mentioning it


Oh right I see, you mean Roy and those kids in the cafe.  Yes it looks like something unpleasant is building there for Roy.  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm enjoying the trial and Norris not getting his time in the box  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm enjoying the trial...


Me too, I really enjoyed last night's episode that centred on Carla giving evidence. I wonder if she swayed the jury's opinion?  I can't wait for Peter's testimony on Friday.




> ...Norris not getting his time in the box


That made me laugh lol.

I'm glad Roy's loss is being revisited. As I've said several times, I don't think enough attention has been paid to the effect Hayley's death would have had on him.

----------

tammyy2j (16-10-2014)

----------


## mariba

I have a feeling that the jury decides Peter is  innocent and Carla will be in trouble next..That's when Rob will confess to Carla. Why would Rob have to say anything if Peter was found guilty(unless he actually has some consience)!

I'm glad of Roy stuggling to cope with Hayley's loss too..I must say I miss her too  :Sad:  She was like a sunshine on the street..

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2014), Glen1 (16-10-2014)

----------


## mariba

I have a feeling that the jury decides Peter is  innocent and Carla will be in trouble next..That's when Rob will confess to Carla. Why would Rob have to say anything if Peter was found guilty(unless he actually has some consience)!

I'm glad of Roy stuggling to cope with Hayley's loss too..I must say I miss her too  :Sad:  She was like a sunshine on the street..

----------


## Dazzle

> I have a feeling that the jury decides Peter is  innocent and Carla will be in trouble next..That's when Rob will confess to Carla. Why would Rob have to say anything if Peter was found guilty(unless he actually has some consience)!


I think Rob does have a little bit of a conscience, given that he feels some guilt at the suffering of Peter's loved ones - Simon, for example.  He doesn't give a damn about Peter though.  :Angry:  

You're right that he'd only confess and go to prison for Carla.  Interesting theory about how he gets found out.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (16-10-2014), swmc66 (16-10-2014), tammyy2j (16-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

So why would Peter leave the Cobbles for an indefinite time after being found not guilty??  We don't know for how long Chris has a break but I presume it will be for longer than a couple of months ....   Hope they make it a good reason  ..

----------


## tammyy2j

> So why would Peter leave the Cobbles for an indefinite time after being found not guilty??  We don't know for how long Chris has a break but I presume it will be for longer than a couple of months ....   Hope they make it a good reason  ..


Off to rehab again  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Rob is guilty especially with Simon

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2014), lizann (16-10-2014), Perdita (16-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> So why would Peter leave the Cobbles for an indefinite time after being found not guilty??  We don't know for how long Chris has a break but I presume it will be for longer than a couple of months ....   Hope they make it a good reason  ..


Chris Gascoyne's absence is going to be long term according to this article.  He says: "I don't have a certain timespan in my head for when that will be, but it's years more than months." 

Everyone hates Peter because of his affair with Tina, so that might be why he leaves.  It would make more sense if his absence is due to being in prison.  I don't want that to happen though.  :Sad:

----------

mariba (17-10-2014), Perdita (16-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

(You're right that he'd only confess and go to prison for Carla.  Interesting theory about how he gets found out.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

this seems the most plausible possibility so far

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

(You're right that he'd only confess and go to prison for Carla.  Interesting theory about how he gets found out.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

this seems the most plausible possibility so far

----------


## Perdita

He won't have a job so maybe going back to Portsmouth and re-join Navy  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Chris Gascoyne's absence is going to be long term according to this article.  He says: \"I don't have a certain timespan in my head for when that will be, but it's years more than months.\" 
> 
> Everyone hates Peter because of his affair with Tina*, so that might be why he leaves*.  It would make more sense if his absence is due to being in prison.  I don't want that to happen though.


But to leave Simon again

----------


## Dazzle

> But to leave Simon again


I know, that'd be terrible, even if Simon disowns him.  Peter's never been a good father though.

----------


## Perdita

> I know, that'd be terrible, even if Simon disowns him.  Peter's never been a good father though.


He has been when he was sober and he did not have false friends tempting him into drinking again ....

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I know, that'd be terrible, even if Simon disowns him.  Peter's never been a good father though.


He has been when he was sober and he did not have false friends tempting him into drinking again ....

----------


## mariba

Maybe Carla&Peter go together and take Simon with them who knows(Simon doesn't really have any storylines yet so could be away for few years no problem)..I really do hope that he gets out and Rob will be arrested-despite of what the verdict tonight will be. Carla has got suspicious about Rob already-her face said it all at the end of Wednesday's episode...My other 'theory' ;) is that IF Peter is found guilty Rob will change somehow-either to very relaxed and relieved(when others would be heartbroken)..or then he feels very guilty about it..maybe sees how it affects Simon..and feels that he needs to get it out..so ends up telling to Carla..who is then left to decide what she's going to do with the information..and she finally goes to police just before Tracy's&Rob's wedding..But-we'll see what happens tonight in the courtroom. I personally used to like Rob, and I hate the whole storyline and the fact that it had to be Rob who killed her. I've always liked Peter(when he was happy with Carla, I liked him best-would have rather watched them that way and seen Carla as a mom). I used to like Tina too, up until she got involved with Peter and became a 'bunny boiler'. She used to be nice and cool. So I haven't liked any of this. I much rather would have seen Tracy as a killer-I wouldn't have missed her.

----------

Dazzle (17-10-2014), Glen1 (17-10-2014), swmc66 (18-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Thought Roy was striding out to re-visit "Lillian" the fortune teller at one point on the Blackpool trip  Hayley's son involved with the  burglary at Roys Rolls ?

----------


## swmc66

Cruel teenagers. I remember when i was a kid i kept all my dolls in boxes and took them out to play for short periods so they did'nt get ruined. Burglars took every single one. I was so shocked.

----------


## Perdita

....

----------


## Perdita

> Cruel teenagers. I remember when i was a kid i kept all my dolls in boxes and took them out to play for short periods so they did'nt get ruined. Burglars took every single one. I was so shocked.


Awww, I am so sorry - yes, people can be so cruel .. burglars steal some much cherished memories at times which can never be replaced .... :Sad:

----------

swmc66 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Thought Roy was striding out to re-visit "Lillian" the fortune teller at one point on the Blackpool trip


That would have been a good scene.  :Big Grin: 




> Hayley's son involved with the  burglary at Roys Rolls ?


Those unpleasant teenagers seem like rather convenient suspects in the break-in to me, but I can't imagine who else could have done it.  What makes you think it could be Hayley's son, Glen?

I don't want to see the vulnerable Roy suffer any more.  :Sad: 




> Cruel teenagers. I remember when i was a kid i kept all my dolls in boxes and took them out to play for short periods so they did'nt get ruined. Burglars took every single one. I was so shocked.


That's so sad!  :Sad: 

Excellent and well-written episodes last night.

Audrey getting all hot and bothered over Luke was funny. I don't blame her as he's rather lovely.  Decent actor too too.

The trial scenes were suspenseful with plenty of twists and turns. It's to Chris Gascoyne's credit that I can't help liking Peter no matter how badly he behaves.  The barristers and judge were excellent too. It's unusual to see a judge summing up in a soap as far as I can recall. I don't know what my verdict would be if i were on that jury as there's a lot of circumstantial evidence against Peter with only the fact that he told Carla all the lurid details of the affair in his favour. Will that be enough to put doubts in the jury's minds?

What's everyone's best guess at the verdict?  Mine is that he'll be found guilty.

----------

Glen1 (18-10-2014), parkerman (18-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Same here, Lillian and Roy would have been cracking. Agree again the group of youths seem a bit obvious, and I guess the link with the storyline re Hayley, remembered what an obnoxious git the son was.sort of thing he would do. Complete speculation. The young lass on the jury seemed to accept Peters' account,but like you I think he will be found guilty . I don't think either of us should place any bets, my track record on these things is poor to say the least.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2014), Perdita (19-10-2014), swmc66 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Agree again the group of youths seem a bit obvious, and I guess the link with the storyline re Hayley, remembered what an obnoxious git the son was.sort of thing he would do. Complete speculation.


Yeah, he was a complete monster.  :Angry: 




> The young lass on the jury seemed to accept Peters' account,but like you I think he will be found guilty . I don't think either of us should place any bets, my track record on these things is poor to say the least.


So is mine!  In fact, going by my track record, it might be safe to say Peter will be found not guilty since I err on side of guilty.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (18-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

I'm going for Not Guilty....

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2014), Glen1 (19-10-2014), mariba (18-10-2014), swmc66 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

2 guilty to 1 not guilty so far.

----------


## Glen1

Post made by Dazzle earlier , quote " The barristers and judge were excellent too. It's unusual to see a judge summing up in a soap as far as I can recall."  It is strange,  Could a third possible outcome  be a hung jury and re-trial ?

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2014), parkerman (19-10-2014), swmc66 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

The judge did instruct the jury to have a unanimous verdict  though .....

----------

Glen1 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> The judge did instruct the jury to have a unanimous verdict  though .....


I think if the jury fail to unanimously agree ,the judge may order a retrial, particularly for a murder case.  Again only speculation ,may be a reason for such a detailed summary by the judge ,helps keep us viewers content if it happens.

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2014), parkerman (19-10-2014), Perdita (19-10-2014), swmc66 (19-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Good thinking, Glen. Why else would they actually show the judge saying that?

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2014), Glen1 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think if the jury fail to unanimously agree ,the judge may order a retrial, particularly for a murder case.  Again only speculation ,may be a reason for such a detailed summary by the judge ,helps keep us viewers content if it happens.





> Good thinking, Glen. Why else would they actually show the judge saying that?


I agree with you both.  It did strike me as unusual that the scene was shown to us and there may be a good reason why it was.

----------

Glen1 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> I agree with you both.  It did strike me as unusual that the scene was shown to us and there may be a good reason why it was.


If ever  Peter is found not guilty Dazzle we are both down the pan, you for starting the ball rolling and me for kicking it along. lol.

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2014), parkerman (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> If ever  Peter is found not guilty Dazzle we are both down the pan, you for starting the ball rolling and me for kicking it along. lol.


Ha ha...we won't be able to show our faces here for a while!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (19-10-2014), swmc66 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Deleted

----------


## Perdita

> Ha ha...we won't be able to show our faces here for a while!


Yes you will, we are very forgiving here and most of us probably agreed with you but did not confess to it publicly ;)   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Ha ha...we won't be able to show our faces here for a while!


Yes you will, we are very forgiving here and most of us probably agreed with you but did not confess to it publicly ;)   :Big Grin:

----------

swmc66 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes you will, we are very forgiving here and most of us probably agreed with you but did not confess to it publicly ;)


Thanks!  :Thumbsup: 

I've already embarrassed myself this week going on an ill-founded rant about Home and Away, so I'm used to it anyway.  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (19-10-2014), swmc66 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

You keep on ranting away, ill-founded or not .. I think this is what forums are about, it is how we learn about the programmes and of course, each other, so exciting  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2014), parkerman (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> You keep on ranting away, ill-founded or not .. I think this is what forums are about, it is how we learn about the programmes and of course, each other, so exciting


I'm happy to keep ranting away for as long my fellow Soapboarders can put up with me lol.  :Ninja:   :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (19-10-2014), Perdita (19-10-2014), swmc66 (19-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

The summary by the judge was good and may have been done to make us hope that he will be found not guilty. The fact that Peter is shocked at the verdict confuses me. Shocked that he is free to go or shocked that he goes back inside? Cannot wait

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2014), mariba (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> The fact that Peter is shocked at the verdict confuses me. Shocked that he is free to go or shocked that he goes back inside? Cannot wait


I haven't seen the trailer, but the fact that Peter looks shocked at the verdict reaffirms the feeling I have that he'll be found guilty. Or, as Glen says, it could be declared a mistrial and he'll have to go through the whole thing again.  In the run up to the trial, and during most of it, he's seemed confident he'll be found not guilty to me.

We'll know one way or the other in just over 24 hours.

----------

parkerman (19-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> I'm happy to keep ranting away for as long my fellow Soapboarders can put up with me lol.


 But you're a very polite and considerate ranter, Dazzle. I can cope with any amount of your ranting. It's usually informative as well as ranty. (Is that a word?) Anyway, you just keep ranting away if that's how you feel!

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2014), sarah c (20-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> But you're a very polite and considerate ranter, Dazzle. I can cope with any amount of your ranting. It's usually informative as well as ranty. (Is that a word?) Anyway, you just keep ranting away if that's how you feel!


Wow thanks, I'm blushing!  :Embarrassment:   :Smile: 

I guess I'll feel free to keep ranting then.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sarah c

> Good thinking, Glen. Why else would they actually show the judge saying that?


My other half said in a trial for murder it has to be unanimous,

So again I think either not guilty, or the jury will fail to reach a decision upon which they all agree.....

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2014), Glen1 (20-10-2014), Perdita (20-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I know it has to be unanimous, but when else in all the soap trials we've had do we get to see the judge summing up and specially making that point? There's always a reason for these things in Soapland.

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2014), Glen1 (20-10-2014), Perdita (20-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

The judge would not let them out very quickly if they do not reach an agreement. Very unlikely the agreement is that they are undecided then

----------

Perdita (20-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

That is not necessarily the case. Yes, the Judge will urge them to reach a verdict, but, if  even after as short a period as a day, the foreman says that in his/her opinion they have no chance of reaching a verdict then the judge could declare a retrial. For example, it could be a 6-6 which doesn't change at all during the day after due consideration and deliberation. It's unusual but has happened.

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2014), Glen1 (20-10-2014), Perdita (20-10-2014), swmc66 (20-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Guilty!!  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Oh no i missed it!

----------


## lizann

> Guilty!!


i was expecting rob to blab to carla or her to twig it was him

peter really thought he was getting out, will all his plans talk to jim

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2014), Glen1 (21-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Guilty!!


i was expecting rob to blab to carla or her to twig it was him

peter really thought he was getting out, will all his plans talk to jim

----------


## swmc66

Really feel for Peter and Simon. I think Faye and family will move in with Roy and Kals family finally get a house on the street. I would rather see less of them

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2014), Glen1 (21-10-2014), tammyy2j (21-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter crying in the cell at the end was a poignant sad scene and Roy don't want to be alone

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2014), Glen1 (21-10-2014), Perdita (21-10-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

It makes me mad the way Fiz talks to Roy in that baby voice. She treats him like a child. If I was Roy i`d tell her to sod off.

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2014), Glen1 (21-10-2014), lizann (21-10-2014), mariba (22-10-2014), parkerman (21-10-2014), Perdita (21-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Guilty. Just as I said all along....ahem.... :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2014), Glen1 (21-10-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve has got that "special needs" look again.

----------


## Dazzle

> Guilty!!


I'm really upset that Peter was found guilty.  :Sad: 




> Peter crying in the cell at the end was a poignant sad scene...


Agreed.  :Sad: 

It's really annoying that, apart from Ken, Tracey and Carla, no one else considers that Peter could be innocent. Even the likes of Gail and Fiz (who've both been wrongly convicted of murder!) were totally convinced the verdict was correct, with no references being made to their own miscarriages of justice.  Very strange.




> It makes me mad the way Fiz talks to Roy in that baby voice. She treats him like a child. If I was Roy i`d tell her to sod off.


Fiz has become really annoying in recent years and I've come to dislike her.  That baby voice is irritating as hell.  She speaks to Roy as if he has a learning disability, when in fact he probably has a much higher IQ than she does.

It's sad to see him feeling so lost and alone.  :Sad: 




> Guilty. Just as I said all along....ahem....


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (21-10-2014), parkerman (21-10-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`m betting Peter will be out before the sentencing.... or as the judge announced the sentencing.

----------


## parkerman

He said he would announce the sentence on Friday. Can't see Peter being out before then.

----------


## mariba

It's been bugging me for ages that every single time something happens in Corrie, and someone is accused everyone is just ganging up together against that one person. Just recently it happened with Tyrone-no one believed him, except Tina, Tommy and Fizz, and now with Peter-when even his so called best mate(Steve) can't see that he's innocent. I can't believe that no one is suspecting Rob?? Not even Ken?

I used to like Fizz , but yes, it annoys me too the way she speaks to Roy. Looking after someone doesn't mean that you treat them like children! And the way Fizz walks too! In Blackpool when she was running after Roy she was walking like a duck!  :Big Grin:  Surely not actresses normal walk is it?

I can't look at that Rob for much longer..his smug face is starting to really irritate me now. I was so disappointed that Peter was sent down, I hope Carla can get him out. I don't care what happens to Rob-whether he's arrested or flees Weatherfield, as long as the truth comes out and Peter gets out. If not-it looks like I have no soaps to watch as Charity didn't really get her comeuppance in Emmerdale at all either!  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2014)

----------


## mariba

It's been bugging me for ages that every single time something happens in Corrie, and someone is accused everyone is just ganging up together against that one person. Just recently it happened with Tyrone-no one believed him, except Tina, Tommy and Fizz, and now with Peter-when even his so called best mate(Steve) can't see that he's innocent. I can't believe that no one is suspecting Rob?? Not even Ken?

I used to like Fizz , but yes, it annoys me too the way she speaks to Roy. Looking after someone doesn't mean that you treat them like children! And the way Fizz walks too! In Blackpool when she was running after Roy she was walking like a duck!  :Big Grin:  Surely not actresses normal walk is it?

I can't look at that Rob for much longer..his smug face is starting to really irritate me now. I was so disappointed that Peter was sent down, I hope Carla can get him out. I don't care what happens to Rob-whether he's arrested or flees Weatherfield, as long as the truth comes out and Peter gets out. If not-it looks like I have no soaps to watch as Charity didn't really get her comeuppance in Emmerdale at all either!  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Jennie can't help her voice but could try not to speak in the baby manner she can do at times, especially when she is emotional.  The walk might be because she is pregnant???

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

I also can't understand why those (few) who think Peter is not guilty are not questioning the evidence that points to his guilt.
If it wasn't Peter then it has got to be someone else.
If Peter didn't hide the loot in the privy then who did.
Come on Ken, wake up.

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2014), Glen1 (22-10-2014), mariba (22-10-2014), parkerman (22-10-2014), tammyy2j (22-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> It's been bugging me for ages that every single time something happens in Corrie, and someone is accused everyone is just ganging up together against that one person. Just recently it happened with Tyrone...


In Tyrone's case, it was even worse because everyone believed newcomer Kirsty over a man they'd known and liked for many years.  Ludicrous!




> If Peter didn't hide the loot in the privy then who did.
> Come on Ken, wake up.


Carla is the only character who's been trying to figure out the who's really guilty.  You're right, Snagglepus, that Ken should have been doing so as well.




> Jennie can't help her voice but could try not to speak in the baby manner she can do at times, especially when she is emotional


I haven't got a problem with her normal voice, it's just the way Fiz speaks at certain times is very annoying.  I doubt the actress speaks like that in day-to-day life.

----------

mariba (22-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

:Embarrassment:   Hope it's safe to re-surface after  my re-trial nause up  :Sad: 

The way Peter was directed into his cell with the comment "home sweet home" by the prison warder with the state Peter was in really poor imo, chatting to him might have helped, whilst suicide watch was organised. 
 Agree with all your comments ,why Carla hasn't cracked the case after Robs post verdict comments to her about Peter  and everything else that has occurred between her and Rob, amazing. Ken and Tracey the same. The three of them  beggar belief.

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2014), mariba (22-10-2014), parkerman (22-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Hope it's safe to re-surface after  my re-trial nause up


Hey Glen, don't worry about it.  :Big Grin: 

One of my main enjoyments of talking with you all here is conjecture regarding the outcomes of stories.  Sometimes we get it right, sometimes wrong.  I embarrassed myself (yet again!) a few posts back on this thread by saying that Gail was found guilty of murdering Joe.  I've since realised that, though she spent time in prison, she was on remand rather than sentenced, and was actually found not guilty.  I still stand by my point about Gail not questioning whether Peter's verdict was a miscarriage of justice since she's been through something similar and expected to be found guilty.

----------

Glen1 (22-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> Hope it's safe to re-surface after  my re-trial nause up


Well, I'm in no position to say anything as I veered between Not Guilty and a retrial. Shows you what I know. :Confused:

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2014), Glen1 (22-10-2014), sarah c (22-10-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`m really embarassed to ask, but I will because I`m curious. When it said in the spoilers about Kylie getting a wrap of speed from her ex...what exactly is speed? Is it cocaine?

----------


## Perdita

What is speed? Speed is amphetamine, a stimulating drug that triggers the brain’s reward system giving the user feelings of pleasure. Speed also goes by the street names “Ice, Crystal meth and Shabu” 2 The drug works using Dopamine. Speed is the street name for the Class B drug amphetamine sulphate. Sometimes speed is used to refer to other types of amphetamines. Speed is a stimulant and people take 'speed' to keep them awake, energised and alert.

----------

TaintedLove (22-10-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks Perdita. So how does Kylie use it? Does she snort it, or inject it?  Sorry to be so clueless
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Perdita

No idea, never seen it myself, I think they are pills/tablets???  Only ever smoked dope once (marijuana) 40 years ago, sent me to sleep within 10 minutes for about 11 hours ... never touched it again  .. I don't have any idea myself

----------


## parkerman

It's usually "snorted" but can be dissolved in a drink. It can also be rubbed on the gums or dissolved in water and injected. In fact you name it and you can do it! But snorting is the usual way.

Not that I've ever had any myself.

----------


## parkerman

............

----------


## mariba

> Jennie can't help her voice but could try not to speak in the baby manner she can do at times, especially when she is emotional.  The walk might be because she is pregnant???


Is she??! But I think Fizz has always walked that way, and she doesn't seem to walk that way on red carpet-so she seems to have developed that inside Fizz's character. I don't mean to mock anyone's walk-but as said I think she's made it as part of Fizz more than anything else.

----------

maidmarian (22-10-2014), Perdita (22-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

She sure is pregnant (Jennie) , that is why her mum is back to cover the maternity leave, Cilla will be back off to Wolverhampton again .. unless somebody more local catches her eye again..  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

It was nice to see Cilla back

I quite like and enjoy Roy's interactions with Sinead and Beth more than Fiz

----------


## tammyy2j

Steve isn't coping well and is that the end of Jim now?

----------


## swmc66

Jim deserves what he gets. Steve had to shop him as he would have got involved in their lives again. I did'nt know you could not have a phone in prison. I sent a text to someone in prison once and they sent one back.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Jim deserves what he gets. Steve had to shop him as he would have got involved in their lives again. I did'nt know you could not have a phone in prison. I sent a text to someone in prison once and they sent one back.


Jim wants to be part of Steve's life, he is his dad

----------


## tammyy2j

> Jim deserves what he gets. Steve had to shop him as he would have got involved in their lives again. I did'nt know you could not have a phone in prison. I sent a text to someone in prison once and they sent one back.


Jim wants to be part of Steve's life, he is his dad

----------


## sarah c

> Is Cilla sick maybe cancer like Hayley?


Cilla has osteoporosis, hence the broken wrist

----------


## parkerman

I thought the funniest line was from Fiz last night when she said that her and Ty couldn't come round to Roy's for tea as it was too late to find a babysitter. 

When has that EVER stopped any parents in a soap before????

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2014), LostVoodoo (26-10-2014), tammyy2j (24-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

...............

----------


## sarah c

> I thought the funniest line was from Fizz last night when she said that her a Ty couldn't come round to Roy's for tea as it was too late to find a babysitter. 
> 
> When has that EVER stopped any parents in a soap before????


exactly?! do the kids not just get put upstairs with the magic sitter?


S

----------


## swmc66

That is what I have been querying for ages. Their kids are not school age so likely to be with them most of the time. Lily also has a magic babysitter. The only one that has sitters is Simon.

----------


## Dazzle

> Jim wants to be part of Steve's life, he is his dad


Jim's been told several times to leave them alone, but wouldn't desist.  Liz felt threatened when he told her he'd be able to visit soon.  Steve was right to be angry and I don't blame him for shopping Jim over the mobile phones.

Poor Steve's in a bad way.  :Sad: 

It's a classic sign of depression to think that your loved ones hate you. To be fair, he's right that Michelle and Liz have spent a lot of time poking fun at him - much to many viewers' displeasure (including mine).  I'm glad that's being addressed.

I think that's the last we've seen of Jim (for now).  I enjoyed Steve properly losing his temper at him.




> That is what I have been querying for ages. Their kids are not school age so likely to be with them most of the time. Lily also has a magic babysitter. The only one that has sitters is Simon.


I think we just have to accept that the kids can't be in many scenes because there are strict laws governing how many hours child actors can work.  It's definitely a good time for suspending your disbelief.

Rob wasn't expecting the shop to be sold out from under him lol.  I was laughing at the look of horror on his face!  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (23-10-2014), swmc66 (23-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Good that it is being sold. But it will not get to that stage as he will be found out soon. Maybe that is how Tony gets involved with the business in Rob's absence

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

> exactly?! do the kids not just get put upstairs with the magic sitter?
> 
> 
> S


is it still emily  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> exactly?! do the kids not just get put upstairs with the magic sitter?
> 
> 
> S


is it still emily  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mariba

I liked it too when Steve actually stood up for himself and told Liz and Michelle how he feels! Well done Steve! I've been so annoyed for a very long time about the way those two women(who are supposed to love Steve the most) have been mocking him. Whether it's been Steve's interest in studying, his weight or just the fact that they think he doesn't do enough around the pub. If it's been meant to be funny-well, it hasn't been. I've started to dislike both Liz and Michelle for this reason-you could nearly call it bullying the way they've been after Steve.
Depression storyline is good and well suited for Steve. It could have been Owen as well, or Roy..or even Todd. But I'm glad they chose Steve as it's time these women would just shut up and appreciate him as he is. I've never really liked Tracy, but Tracy never spoke like that to Steve when they were together-does Michelle actually even love Steve?

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2014)

----------


## mariba

I liked it too when Steve actually stood up for himself and told Liz and Michelle how he feels! Well done Steve! I've been so annoyed for a very long time about the way those two women(who are supposed to love Steve the most) have been mocking him. Whether it's been Steve's interest in studying, his weight or just the fact that they think he doesn't do enough around the pub. If it's been meant to be funny-well, it hasn't been. I've started to dislike both Liz and Michelle for this reason-you could nearly call it bullying the way they've been after Steve.
Depression storyline is good and well suited for Steve. It could have been Owen as well, or Roy..or even Todd. But I'm glad they chose Steve as it's time these women would just shut up and appreciate him as he is. I've never really liked Tracy, but Tracy never spoke like that to Steve when they were together-does Michelle actually even love Steve?

----------


## mariba

> is it still emily


Could be. We hardly ever see her these days-she must be busy childminding!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> I liked it too when Steve actually stood up for himself and told Liz and Michelle how he feels! Well done Steve! I've been so annoyed for a very long time about the way those two women(who are supposed to love Steve the most) have been mocking him. Whether it's been Steve's interest in studying, his weight or just the fact that they think he doesn't do enough around the pub. If it's been meant to be funny-well, it hasn't been. I've started to dislike both Liz and Michelle for this reason-you could nearly call it bullying the way they've been after Steve.
> Depression storyline is good and well suited for Steve. It could have been Owen as well, or Roy..or even Todd. But I'm glad they chose Steve as it's time these women would just shut up and appreciate him as he is. I've never really liked Tracy, but Tracy never spoke like that to Steve when they were together-does Michelle actually even love Steve?


I have been shocked too at times about the way they treat Steve and talk to him.  He might not be the brightest button in the box but he has always tried hard to provide for his family.  He should have had far more support when he was worried about skin cancer, I hope they do better with the depression!

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I liked it too when Steve actually stood up for himself and told Liz and Michelle how he feels! Well done Steve! I've been so annoyed for a very long time about the way those two women(who are supposed to love Steve the most) have been mocking him. Whether it's been Steve's interest in studying, his weight or just the fact that they think he doesn't do enough around the pub. If it's been meant to be funny-well, it hasn't been. I've started to dislike both Liz and Michelle for this reason-you could nearly call it bullying the way they've been after Steve.
> Depression storyline is good and well suited for Steve. It could have been Owen as well, or Roy..or even Todd. But I'm glad they chose Steve as it's time these women would just shut up and appreciate him as he is. I've never really liked Tracy, but Tracy never spoke like that to Steve when they were together-does Michelle actually even love Steve?


I have been shocked too at times about the way they treat Steve and talk to him.  He might not be the brightest button in the box but he has always tried hard to provide for his family.  He should have had far more support when he was worried about skin cancer, I hope they do better with the depression!

----------

mariba (25-10-2014), tammyy2j (24-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I liked it too when Steve actually stood up for himself and told Liz and Michelle how he feels! Well done Steve! I've been so annoyed for a very long time about the way those two women(who are supposed to love Steve the most) have been mocking him. Whether it's been Steve's interest in studying, his weight or just the fact that they think he doesn't do enough around the pub. If it's been meant to be funny-well, it hasn't been. I've started to dislike both Liz and Michelle for this reason-you could nearly call it bullying the way they've been after Steve.
> Depression storyline is good and well suited for Steve. It could have been Owen as well, or Roy..or even Todd. But I'm glad they chose Steve as it's time these women would just shut up and appreciate him as he is. I've never really liked Tracy, but Tracy never spoke like that to Steve when they were together-does Michelle actually even love Steve?


Well said Mariba.  Have you noticed that the bullying has been toned down lately and Michelle has started behaving lovingly towards Steve?  It must be because there's been so much complaining about his treatment at the hands of Michelle and Liz by Corrie fans.  I've seen it for myself on other sites and social media.

The mocking hasn't stopped altogether though.  As Perdita says, they were at it again with his recent skin cancer scare.  :Angry: 

Those harridans well deserved to be told the truth and I hope they take it on board.

----------

Glen1 (24-10-2014), mariba (25-10-2014), Perdita (24-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Oh yes, my brother gets jailed for at least 15 years but never mind, I can go on a cruise  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2014), Glen1 (24-10-2014), mariba (25-10-2014), parkerman (25-10-2014), swmc66 (24-10-2014), tammyy2j (28-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Just one more week and he will be found innocent. That Yasmin is really strange indeed. Kylie has opened the door wide for Callum to wreck their lives.so much checking out about the illness.

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Kylie has opened the door wide for Callum to wreck their lives.so much checking out about the illness.


She's been a very silly young lady.  Knowing Callum as well as she does, why would she have risked him coming into Max's life?  I think she was after the drugs all along.

Notice how Max's ADHD has conveniently been completely cured by the meds now that it's no longer needed for storyline purposes?  :Wal2l: 

I'm liking the new, restrained Cilla (although I always enjoyed the character anyway).

There seems to be an inexplicable amount of excitement about a one-room community centre!

Liz still hasn't cottoned on that there's something amiss with poor Steve.  :Sad:

----------

lizann (27-10-2014), parkerman (25-10-2014), Perdita (25-10-2014), swmc66 (25-10-2014), tammyy2j (28-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

She should have stayed with her'friend' in hospital and told David the truth

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2014), lizann (27-10-2014), Perdita (25-10-2014), tammyy2j (28-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

no deirdre at the wedding and the excuse is stupid 

good scenes between rob and carla

----------

Brucie (28-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

no deirdre at the wedding and the excuse is stupid 

good scenes between rob and carla

----------


## swmc66

Good episodes. Rob was excellent. It will be very hard for Carla to expose him but i know she does.

----------

mariba (28-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

hmmmm This whole exposure scenario has been too orchestrated ... I fear it is another rush job writing an exit line...
wonder if these comments are really read>>  :Searchme:

----------


## swmc66

Say one word Rob...it's me. That's two words Carla!

----------


## Dazzle

> hmmmm This whole exposure scenario has been too orchestrated ... I fear it is another rush job writing an exit line...
> wonder if these comments are really read>>


I really enjoyed last nights episodes and felt it was some of Corrie's best writing for a long time.

Electric scenes between Carla and Rob last night! These are the kind of  intense and riveting scenes that have been mostly missing from Corrie recently.  Compare these to the killer Karl reveal - it was such a damp squib by comparison.  Alison King in particular was on top form yet again.

I like that Rob hasn't turned into a panto villain and wouldn't consider hurting his sister.  As he can't be 45 years of age, I guess he's expecting to get a lot of extra time for perverting the course of justice.

I can't wait for what happens next!  Will Rob go to prison or will he escape?  (No spoilers please!) One thing I'm sure of is that Carla won't let Peter rot in prison.

It looks like we're not going to get to see the full horror of Tracey's dream wedding. What a pity!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (28-10-2014), parkerman (28-10-2014), tammyy2j (28-10-2014)

----------


## mariba

Tracy was quite rude to poor Emily..it was hard to watch  :Sad: 
Well, she should have read her card with more thought..soon she'll be crying.

----------

Dazzle (28-10-2014)

----------


## mariba

Tracy was quite rude to poor Emily..it was hard to watch  :Sad: 
Well, she should have read her card with more thought..soon she'll be crying.

----------

swmc66 (29-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Tracy was quite rude to poor Emily..it was hard to watch 
> Well, she should have read her card with more thought..soon she'll be crying.


She'll get her comeuppance!  :Cheer:

----------

mariba (31-10-2014), parkerman (28-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

The actors who play Carla and Rob have great chemistry, good scene between them and I want to see more scenes of Carla and Roy's friendship too 

I believe Rob truly does love his sister Carla and Tracy

----------

Dazzle (28-10-2014), lizann (29-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

rob looked very fetching and did carla tell the cops or tracy

----------


## swmc66

I did'nt like how it ended all of a sudden. Does'nt Norris know he can collect his post from somewhere.

----------


## parkerman

It might not have been the post (as in Royal Mail); it could have been a delivery company.

----------

swmc66 (30-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Gail borrowing Ken's kimono  :Stick Out Tongue:  is it for her to wear or Michael 

The wedding looked good Michelle the planner did an good job for Tracy and Rob 

Deirdre was a big loss at the wedding 

I cant wait for tomorrow night now

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I found last night's double bill quite anti-climactic, especially when compared to Monday's tense episodes.  Far too much of Tracey wailing for my liking. 

It was nice to see Peter looking happy for a change, though he seems to think he's in with a chance with Carla!  :Wal2l: 

The highlight for me was the threesome of Sally, Tim and Kevin.  Surprisingly, they make a charming and funny group, and both men annoying snobby Sally was super funny.  I hope we see more of these three together.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (01-11-2014), lizann (01-11-2014), parkerman (01-11-2014), Perdita (01-11-2014), tammyy2j (03-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I went to an exciting wedding once where the grooms side and the brides side had a punch up before they got in the hall. Ambulances and Police got involved. The wedding was going to be called off it was terrible!  My daughter laughed as I miseed most of all the commotion as I was in the ladies.

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2014), lizann (01-11-2014), Perdita (01-11-2014), sarah c (02-11-2014), tammyy2j (03-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I went to an exciting wedding once where the grooms side and the brides side had a punch up before they got in the hall. Ambulances and Police got involved. The wedding was going to be called off it was terrible!  My daughter laughed as I miseed most of all the commotion as I was in the ladies.


That sounds hilarious!  I bet you were kicking yourself for missing it.  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (01-11-2014), swmc66 (01-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Yes I was doing a bit of a Norris

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2014), lizann (01-11-2014), Perdita (01-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

tim and kevin have a good bromance going on

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2014), tammyy2j (03-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

Years ago a work colleague was was getting
 married in a low -key lunch time registry
office ceremony.
The Brides Bro was in police force and suspicious
of groom. Just as wedding was starting- police 
arrived and groom was arrested for attempted
bigamy!! Wedding cancelled!
Some laughing,some crying, most totally gob-smacked!!

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

Years ago a work colleague was was getting
 married in a low -key lunch time registry
office ceremony.
The Brides Bro was in police force and suspicious
of groom. Just as wedding was starting- police 
arrived and groom was arrested for attempted
bigamy!! Wedding cancelled!
Some laughing,some crying, most totally gob-smacked!!

----------


## swmc66

Was he a bigamist?

----------


## maidmarian

Well he was still married to his first wife -she was
 alive and they were not divorced.
The wedding was arranged only weeks after meeting
-he was very personable and swept the new" bride"
off her feet.!! She had been disappointed in love  before
and was very keen to wed and with hindsight probably
gullible.Wouldnt hear a word against him.
If the ceremony hadnt been stopped by his arrest-
he would have been a bigamist!

----------

swmc66 (03-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

Well he was still married to his first wife -she was
 alive and they were not divorced.
The wedding was arranged only weeks after meeting
-he was very personable and swept the new" bride"
off her feet.!! She had been disappointed in love  before
and was very keen to wed and with hindsight probably
gullible.Wouldnt hear a word against him.
If the ceremony hadnt been stopped by his arrest-
he would have been a bigamist!

----------

moonstorm (03-11-2014), swmc66 (02-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Amy and Tracy, Rob does love Tracy and her him 

I wonder did Tracy give up Tony to the police too

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

how bad were the maria and luke scenes so forced and luke a mechanic cant hot wire a car

----------


## Snagglepus

Would have also entailed breaking the steering lock

----------


## parkerman

I thought Jack Shepherd was so funny tonight. That scene with David, Michael and Gail was hilarious. His looks and little comments were top class.

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2014), Glen1 (04-11-2014), swmc66 (04-11-2014), tammyy2j (04-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Jack Shepherd was so funny tonight. That scene with David, Michael and Gail was hilarious. His looks and little comments were top class.


Jack P Shepherd is very funny, but I find Michael and Gail cringeworthy I'm afraid.  :Sick: 

Les Dennis' drunk acting is very poor - he needs lessons from Chris Gascoyne.

So Tracey is prepared to never see her daughter again?  :Angry:

----------


## parkerman

I thought Les Dennis was very good. It wasn't meant to be a portrayal of an alcoholic which Chris does very well. It was just a light-hearted comic cameo which I thought he carried off very well.

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2014), mariba (11-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Les Dennis ws very good. It wasn't meant to be a portrayal of an alcoholic which Chris does very well. It was just a light-hearted comic cameo which I thought he carried off very well.


We'll have to agree to disagree.  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (04-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

parts of it was good and some places he was having difficulty so I agree with you both

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I think I care more about Norris and his mystery parcel than I do about Michael's heart condition...

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2014), Glen1 (05-11-2014), mariba (11-11-2014), parkerman (05-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> parts of it was good and some places he was having difficulty so I agree with you both


I don't mind Michael for the most part but I don't like him with Gail.  As for her, she's good in dramatic storylines but I can't stand the way she behaves around men - fluttering her eyelashes and generally behaving like an idiot.  To make it worse, I feel that Gail and Michael bring out each other's most annoying traits.




> I think I care more about Norris and his mystery parcel than I do about Michael's heart condition...


Will we ever get to see what's in Norris' parcel I wonder?

----------

swmc66 (05-11-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Something he's very keen to receive ,what about a toupee ?

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2014), maidmarian (05-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Something he's very keen to receive ,what about a toupee ?


Or lifts for his dancing shoes!

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2014), Glen1 (05-11-2014), swmc66 (05-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I quite like Gail and Michael, I find it funny how they behave around each other and I want to know what is in that parcel that Norris is desperate to get -  hope it is not a disappointment   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2014), mariba (11-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Something he's very keen to receive ,what about a toupee ?


Or lifts for his dancing shoes!

----------

Glen1 (05-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Funny suggestions for what's in Norris' parcel  :Big Grin:

----------


## swmc66

Binnoculars

----------

Glen1 (05-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I am sure they will show us what it is as it has been a major on going  storyline.

----------

Glen1 (05-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

They better do or ITV will get 1000s of complaints, well at least one   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (05-11-2014), swmc66 (05-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I did not expect for Tracy to lead the police to Rob, thought they would just  go their separate ways as Tracy would not be able to take Amy along ..

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2014), Glen1 (05-11-2014), lizann (05-11-2014), tammyy2j (05-11-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> I did not expect for Tracy to lead the police to Rob, thought they would just  go their separate ways as Tracy would not be able to take Amy along ..


So did I .Looks like she must have negotiated a deal with the police her freedom from charges against Rob's capture.

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2014), lizann (05-11-2014), Perdita (05-11-2014), swmc66 (05-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I did not expect for Tracy to lead the police to Rob, thought they would just  go their separate ways as Tracy would not be able to take Amy along ..


yes that was a surprise guess she didn't want rob on the run without her trying to be happy with someone else  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (05-11-2014), tammyy2j (05-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I did not expect for Tracy to lead the police to Rob, thought they would just  go their separate ways as Tracy would not be able to take Amy along ..


yes that was a surprise guess she didn't want rob on the run without her trying to be happy with someone else  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

In my head i thought it was Tuesday so missed Coronation Street. Your post confused me when I read it. Just watched it now. He would have eventually got caught anyway. I did feel sorry for Rob.

----------


## lizann

> Funny suggestions for what's in Norris' parcel


lingerie for himself

----------


## lizann

> Funny suggestions for what's in Norris' parcel


lingerie for himself

----------


## Glen1

> lingerie for himself


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

> lingerie for himself


 :EEK!:   faints*

----------


## maidmarian

> lingerie for himself


Probably finds Emilys not very flattering or
comfortable!!

----------

Glen1 (06-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> lingerie for himself


Probably finds Emilys not very flattering or
comfortable!!

----------


## parkerman

> I did feel sorry for Rob.


Yes, after all. he only bludgeoned Tina to death....

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

He just is such a good actor you can't help it.  I thought when Amy said she saw him crying watching a happy film. It struck home that he never had happy and thats why he cried.

----------


## Dazzle

> So did I .Looks like she must have negotiated a deal with the police her freedom from charges against Rob's capture.


That ending didn't ring true for me at all.  Tracey's been declaring to all and sundry how much she loves Rob for months, yet gives him up to the police (who she hates) so quickly?  I could understand if the police caught her red-handed and she had to give him up to save herself from prison, but that's not how it seemed to go down last night.  Maybe we'll get a better explanation on Friday.

During Monday's episodes, I didn't understand why Tracey wasn't followed or her phone bugged, as the police would have known that it was extremely likely that Rob would contact her. There was a police car outside the front of the Barlow house on Monday, but why wasn't the back covered too?  Ken did say the police were throwing everything at finding Rob.




> He just is such a good actor you can't help it.  I thought when Amy said she saw him crying watching a happy film. It struck home that he never had happy and thats why he cried.


I didn't feel sorry for Rob in the end as he was blaming everyone but himself for his predicament.  He's also taken no responsibility throughout the storyline by blaming Peter for the murder, when Rob actually killed Tina to save his own skin.

----------

parkerman (06-11-2014), Perdita (06-11-2014), sarah c (07-11-2014), swmc66 (06-11-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Am I right in thinking Rob killed Tina because she was going to tell the police of his dodgy goods in the shop, the goods that Tracy was getting after Rob told her he wanted nothing to do with dodgy gear.

----------


## Dazzle

> Am I right in thinking Rob killed Tina because she was going to tell the police of his dodgy goods in the shop, the goods that Tracy was getting after Rob told her he wanted nothing to do with dodgy gear.


That was part of it, yes.  He was afraid of being sent back to prison due to the stolen goods and also because Tina threatened to say he pushed her off the balcony.  His fear of returning to prison was his main motivation, I feel.  Tracey was partly responsible for that.

----------

parkerman (06-11-2014), Perdita (06-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I did feel sorry for Rob.


Me too 

I wanted him to get away in the end

----------

swmc66 (06-11-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> That ending didn't ring true for me at all.  Tracey's been declaring to all and sundry how much she loves Rob for months, yet gives him up to the police (who she hates) so quickly?  I could understand if the police caught her red-handed and she had to give him up to save herself from prison, but that's not how it seemed to go down last night.  Maybe we'll get a better explanation on Friday.
> 
> During Monday's episodes, I didn't understand why Tracey wasn't followed or her phone bugged, as the police would have known that it was extremely likely that Rob would contact her. There was a police car outside the front of the Barlow house on Monday, but why wasn't the back covered too?  Ken did say the police were throwing everything at finding Rob.
> 
> 
> .


Tracy seemed to know the police were on their way before  Rob realised, and to arrive in such numbers so quickly they must have had prior knowledge . I think Tracy was more concerned about Rob being caught without her help, which might  spoil any deal she had with the police. As for the " last farewell " scenes with Amy . attempt to throw us off the scent ? As you say perhaps more  will be revealed on Friday. I thought the sight of Rob still in his wedding tails funny.

----------


## parkerman

> Me too 
> 
> I wanted him to get away in the end


I can't believe anyone would think that someone who bludgeoned someone else to death to save his own skin and then was happy for someone else to get life imprisonment for a crime he didn't commit with the consequent effect on others like Simon and Ken should get away with it!  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2014), mariba (11-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I can't believe anyone would think that someone who bludgeoned someone else to death to save his own skin and then was happy for someone else to get life imprisonment for a crime he didn't commit with the consequent effect on others like Simon and Ken should get away with it!


Sorry Parkerman but yes I wanted Rob to get away  :Stick Out Tongue:  and Tina had become very annoying so he did the viewers a favour

----------


## Dazzle

> Tracy seemed to know the police were on their way before  Rob realised, and to arrive in such numbers so quickly they must have had prior knowledge . I think Tracy was more concerned about Rob being caught without her help, which might  spoil any deal she had with the police. As for the " last farewell " scenes with Amy . attempt to throw us off the scent ? As you say perhaps more  will be revealed on Friday. I thought the sight of Rob still in his wedding tails funny.


I did understand that Tracey'd contacted the police beforehand.  In fact, she was probably talking to them in the back yard rather than to Rob (as we were led to believe).  

Her motivation still just doesn't ring true for me though as the police appeared to have nothing on her.  Her feelings for Amy have never prevented Tracey from behaving selfishly in the past either.  Maybe she's growing up at last??  :Searchme: 




> I can't believe anyone would think that someone who bludgeoned someone else to death to save his own skin and then was happy for someone else to get life imprisonment for a crime he didn't commit with the consequent effect on others like Simon and Ken should get away with it!


Well said!  Rob's behaviour's been appalling throughout the storyline.  His sad eyes and self pity don't sway me I'm afraid Tammy.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (06-11-2014), parkerman (07-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Now if it was real life we would have a different opinion about it all.

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2014), lizann (06-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Now if it was real life we would have a different opinion about it all.


Very true.  There've been many soap baddies I've been sorry to see leave (though I was glad to see them get their well-deserved comeuppance at the same time).  Tony Gordon is one of my favourite Corrie baddies who fits that category.  He partially redeemed himself in my eyes with his love for Maria and the baby.

Rob doesn't get any pity from me though as he's got no remorse about Tina's killing or the pain he inflicted since.  Everyone else is to blame but himself.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Very true.  There've been many soap baddies I've been sorry to see leave (though I was glad to see them get their well-deserved comeuppance at the same time).  Tony Gordon is one of my favourite Corrie baddies who fits that category.  He partially redeemed himself in my eyes with his love for Maria and the baby.
> 
> Rob doesn't get any pity from me though as he's got no remorse about Tina's killing or the pain he inflicted since.  Everyone else is to blame but himself.


I thought Rob seemed genuinely guilty and remorseful with Simon

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Rob seemed genuinely guilty and remorseful with Simon


Yes, I agree we've seen glimmers of it, but it wasn't enough to confess the truth or otherwise change his behaviour.

Maybe I feel no pity for him because Tina was an innocent (despite being annoying).  Soap murders of nasty people (like EE's Carl) don't usually affect me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## swmc66

I wish they had made Tony the murderer then we would still have Rob.

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2014), lizann (06-11-2014), mariba (11-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wish they had made Tony the murderer then we would still have Rob.


I agree.  Rob wasn't the likeliest murderer, and it's a shame to see the actor go as he worked really well with Carla (and even improved Tracey).  Tony's got a very believable dark and intense side.

----------

lizann (06-11-2014), mariba (11-11-2014), swmc66 (06-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

If they had made Tony the murderer, let Carla have her baby, let Rob and Tracy get married I would have been happier

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2014), lizann (06-11-2014), mariba (11-11-2014), tammyy2j (07-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> If they had made Tony the murderer, let Carla have her baby, let Rob and Tracy get married I would have been happier


yes rob staying would make me happy

----------


## parkerman

> Sorry Parkerman but yes I wanted Rob to get away  and Tina had become very annoying so he did the viewers a favour


 And that's what you would advocate is it? Anyone who annoys you should be murdered? Blimey, I'd better be on my guard......

----------


## tammyy2j

> And that's what you would advocate is it? Anyone who annoys you should be murdered? Blimey, I'd better be on my guard......


So beware Parkerman

----------

parkerman (07-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> If they had made Tony the murderer, let Carla have her baby, let Rob and Tracy get married I would have been happier


That would have been a much better resolution to the story.  The Grimshaws could also have been brought into the storyline then.

I think the Corrie team must have wanted to get rid of Rob, and I would have agreed with them in the past, but Marc Baylis' acting has improved a lot during this storyline. Carla's growing closeness to Rob has been a highlight of the Tina murder story, and I feel it's a great shame we've now lost that as it allowed us to glimpse more layers of Carla's character.

----------

tammyy2j (07-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> That would have been a much better resolution to the story.  The Grimshaws could also have been brought into the storyline then.
> 
> I think the Corrie team must have wanted to get rid of Rob, and I would have agreed with them in the past, but Marc Baylis' acting has improved a lot during this storyline. Carla's growing closeness to Rob has been a highlight of the Tina murder story, and I feel it's a great shame we've now lost that as it allowed us to glimpse more layers of Carla's character.


Her with a baby would have been good too

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Disappointed there wasn't more information following on from Rob's arrest and Tracy's involvement and motives. Perhaps it will occur next week ?

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2014), lizann (09-11-2014), tammyy2j (10-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Or maybe not these script writers do not think logically

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2014), Glen1 (10-11-2014), parkerman (08-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Disappointed there wasn't more information following on from Rob's arrest and Tracy's involvement and motives. Perhaps it will occur next week ?


I think that's the last we've heard about it now.  If we're lucky we'll hear Rob's sentence.

So Tracey does exactly the same as Rob and blames everyone else for his actions. Talk about deluded! It's nice to see her suffering for a change.  It's very well-deserved.  Shame this experience won't teach her any humility.

Couldn't Eileen have just let Todd know she wasn't coming? I think I must have missed the scene where she decided not to go after all. What changed her mind?

----------

Glen1 (09-11-2014), parkerman (09-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I thought Eileen did eventually leave to meet Todd at the Bistro , she was in two minds because of Jason bending her ear. In the end she got up and said she was going. But too late to stop Todd leaving.

----------


## parkerman

I can't say I remember that. I thought she didn't go at all because of what Jason said to her.

----------


## swmc66

Replay it on iplayer

----------

parkerman (10-11-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, you're right. It was after a second conversation with Jason. She wasn't going to go and was just sitting at home with Jason, Todd had already left the Bistro after waiting half an hour. It was when Jason told Eileen that Eva had had to work at the Rovers' that she realised Todd was all on his own, that's when she went out.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2014), swmc66 (10-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Disappointed there wasn't more information following on from Rob's arrest and Tracy's involvement and motives. Perhaps it will occur next week ?


It was Tracy who ultimately got Rob caught with the police wasn't it or was it Carla?

Tracy was wearing Rob's jacket I think Carla or Michelle mentioned this

----------


## Perdita

Tracy told the police where they can find Rob and yes, she was wearing Rob's jacket after he was arrested

----------

Glen1 (10-11-2014), tammyy2j (10-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

She is just focused on what she has lost...not Rob and what is happening to him.

----------


## parkerman

Rob's jacket was hanging up in the shop. That's where Tracy saw it and put it on.

----------

tammyy2j (10-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Rob's jacket was hanging up in the shop. That's where Tracy saw it and put it on.


Oh I thought she brought it back with her once Rob was arrested 

Who owns the premises, Tracy's shop is in, is it Carla or Peter?

----------


## Snagglepus

> Oh I thought she brought it back with her once Rob was arrested 
> 
> Who owns the premises, Tracy's shop is in, is it Carla or Peter?


I assume it is Peter, as he was going to sell it to pay for his appeal.

----------

tammyy2j (11-11-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Oh I thought she brought it back with her once Rob was arrested 
> 
> Who owns the premises, Tracy's shop is in, is it Carla or Peter?


When Rob and Tracys shop first opened, Peter agreed to give them 6 months free rent. Those 6 months have come and gone - so I would say Peter still owns that shop. I`m not sure if Peter and Tracey agreed for a share in profits though...I don`t think that shop shows any profit the amount of times the shop is closed.
 :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (11-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

i feel sorry for todd

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter should put all his effort into rebuilding his relationship with his son Simon and laying off the booze and facing up to the fact his marriage to Carla is over  

I like having Cilla back and her interacting with Beth, Sinead and Craig

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2014), lizann (12-11-2014), mariba (11-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tracy really has it in for Carla

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Great to see Cilla in the street!

----------


## Dazzle

> I don`t think that shop shows any profit the amount of times the shop is closed.


It would seem that way, except they had the money to pay for an expensive wedding so the shop must have been doing well!  :Searchme: 




> i feel sorry for todd


I do a little too. I hope now we've been told that he'll have a permanent scar it doesn't magically disappear in a few weeks (a la Kat's in EE).  It'll be interesting what effect this has on smug Todd.




> Peter should put all his effort into rebuilding his relationship with his son Simon and laying off the booze and facing up to the fact his marriage to Carla is over


Agreed.

Peter begging Carla was an uncomfortable watch. I'm so glad she didn't soften towards him, even though I feel a bit sorry for him myself.




> I like having Cilla back and her interacting with Beth, Sinead and Craig


She's great isn't she?  Very entertaining!  I've missed the character and wish she was back for longer.

Quite depressing episodes overall last night, though they ended on a surprisingly positive note with the Barlows together.

----------


## Perdita

Tracy said she is broke and can't pay Michelle ... as she and Rob were partners, I guess Rob is skint too ???

----------


## Dazzle

> Tracy said she is broke and can't pay Michelle ... as she and Rob were partners, I guess Rob is skint too ???


I thought she was just saying that for effect to be honest, but they may have paid for the wedding using credit cards, in which case Tracey's got a lot of debt to pay.  Aww, bless... :Big Grin:

----------


## swmc66

Someone needs to tell Anna that she cannot teach someone to read in 6 weeks. Not even the best of teachers can achieve that.

----------

parkerman (13-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

what was the big deal of craig and faye minding josef, craig lives with ches and josef, michelle and steph were overly worried why?

has cilla a 3rd kid?

----------


## lizann

what was the big deal of craig and faye minding josef, craig lives with ches and josef, michelle and steph were overly worried why?

has cilla a 3rd kid?

----------


## swmc66

They seem sensible enough nd she did have a fall. I don't think she has a third child

----------


## Perdita

Probably their age .. Faye is 12, I think, not sure how old Craig is meant to be

----------

mariba (13-11-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> has cilla a 3rd kid?


William "Billy" Brown is Cilla's eldest son. He went to her wedding to Les back in 2005, when he told her he was joining the army. Chesneyran away from home to visit him in 2009.

Apart from that I don't think he's ever been mentioned until last night.

----------

lizann (13-11-2014), tammyy2j (13-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Someone needs to tell Anna that she cannot teach someone to read in 6 weeks. Not even the best of teachers can achieve that.


Remember though that, confusingly, Tim can actually read pretty well already.  He's been shown reading a shopping list out loud in the past (including easily reading the word "lasagne") and put together that leaflet advertising his window cleaning a few weeks ago too (with just one small mistake).  He's already well on his way to being a competent reader!

I remember Cilla's other son being at the wedding too.  I don't blame Chesney for his attitude towards her.

I also don't get what the big deal is with Faye and Craig minding Joseph.  I used to babysit my baby cousins all the time when I was their age.

----------

parkerman (13-11-2014), swmc66 (13-11-2014), tammyy2j (14-11-2014)

----------


## mariba

> Probably their age .. Faye is 12, I think, not sure how old Craig is meant to be


I think too that it was too much over nothing! Joseph iisn't a baby and he was safe with Graig and Faye-never mind they are only 12. Different if she had gone to pub or something. They could have rang to someone of course but Chesney is so over the board with his behaviour-doing my head in! Never liked him anyway..
By the way-Faye looks older than 12. I know she's meant to be 12 but I think the actress herself must be more than that???

----------


## mariba

> Probably their age .. Faye is 12, I think, not sure how old Craig is meant to be


I think too that it was too much over nothing! Joseph iisn't a baby and he was safe with Graig and Faye-never mind they are only 12. Different if she had gone to pub or something. They could have rang to someone of course but Chesney is so over the board with his behaviour-doing my head in! Never liked him anyway..
By the way-Faye looks older than 12. I know she's meant to be 12 but I think the actress herself must be more than that???

----------


## Perdita

She is 13 in real life

----------


## parkerman

> Remember though that, confusingly, Tim can actually read pretty well already.  He's been shown reading a shopping list out loud in the past (including easily reading the word "lasagne") and put together that leaflet advertising his window cleaning a few weeks ago too (with just one small mistake).  He's already well on his way to being a competent reader!


Did he not also first come into Corrie when Faye contacted him by email?

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2014), tammyy2j (14-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I am sure Yasmin will give him all the support he needs once she finds out. She may set up classes at the centre. If she can create a paramedic in Katy...Tim will go far in the world.

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2014), lizann (14-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did he not also first come into Corrie when Faye contacted him by email?


Yes by facebook I believe

----------

parkerman (15-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

steve needs to be away from michelle she is causing his depression by the looks of it he was happy in the bistro  :Stick Out Tongue: 

so bye bye peter 

did beth buy tracy a bottle of red wine in the pub is she minted 

craig has a wee crush on cilla me thinks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2014), swmc66 (15-11-2014), tammyy2j (16-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I cannot believe Fiz left the girls behind. She is going to be away a while. At least 3 months? I suppose its the invisible free childminder at play again.

----------


## lizann

> I cannot believe Fiz left the girls behind. She is going to be away a while. At least 3 months? I suppose its the invisible free childminder at play again.


tyrone wont cope emily will be needed  :Stick Out Tongue:  fiz could have taken hope with her 

sad to cilla go already

----------

mariba (18-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I cannot believe Fiz left the girls behind. She is going to be away a while. At least 3 months? I suppose its the invisible free childminder at play again.


tyrone wont cope emily will be needed  :Stick Out Tongue:  fiz could have taken hope with her 

sad to cilla go already

----------

Perdita (15-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

It was good to see Cilla back again, maybe she can return with Fiz whenever maternity leave for Jennie is over   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2014), mariba (18-11-2014), tammyy2j (16-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

> tyrone wont cope emily will be needed  fiz could have taken hope with her 
> 
> sad to cilla go already


Both children could have gone with her not just her own biological child. They are are a couple now. She could have found a child minder in Wolverhampton for the time her mum was actually having surgery through the Council list of registered childminders. Then when she was home she could have managed like we all do.

----------


## swmc66

> tyrone wont cope emily will be needed  fiz could have taken hope with her 
> 
> sad to cilla go already


Both children could have gone with her not just her own biological child. They are are a couple now. She could have found a child minder in Wolverhampton for the time her mum was actually having surgery through the Council list of registered childminders. Then when she was home she could have managed like we all do.

----------


## Perdita

> Both children could have gone with her not just her own biological child. They are are a couple now. She could have found a child minder in Wolverhampton for the time her mum was actually having surgery through the Council list of registered childminders. Then when she was home she could have managed like we all do.


So what is the difference with Tyrone taking the kids to a childminder when he is working and looking after them after work .. like we all do???  I like to think that men can look after children in the same manner as women do. At least, the children are in a familiar environment and have various people look after them who they know, that must be of a benefit

----------

mariba (18-11-2014), parkerman (19-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Difference being it would have been the cheaper option as she wouldnot be at 'work' and the call on childminders would be less. I have no issue with male and female roles as my husband was a house husband for years and cared for the children while I built up my career.

----------


## Perdita

But she would need to work in Wolverhampton too ... they both need to work to pay the bills as was made clear after Ty's accident. So Fiz would not be able to suddenly stop working to care for Cilla

----------


## swmc66

There was no mention of her getting a job in Wolverhampton. She is going there to care for her mother. Realistically she will not be able to get one even if she tried with the sad state of the country. She would be looking for a temporary job as well. They are even harder to find. Therefore Tyrone would be more financially hard up. So he would not be able to cover full time care for 2 kids. I am just voicing the practicalities here having 11 years of childminders and the rest of main care carried out by my husband as I worked all hours.  There is only so much that friends can support you with. You cannot burden your friends especially elderlly ones with full time care. Tyrone has already had a lot of time off.

----------

maidmarian (15-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I can see what you mean now. Although she will be gone for at least 6 months, I expect, in reality, she would not be able to take that much time off work to look after her mother, she would need to find some work, part time at least and with Underworld being so busy now, can't see Carla being impressed with having to find a replacement for her .. although in soapland, that never seems to be a problem.
Like in most temporary departure stories, I find the excuses given most of the time lazy scriptwriting and quite unbelievable. Same as Peter, he could move to another part of Manchester to avoid seeing Carla on a regular basis but closer for Simon to be able to see him much more frequently than he will in Portsmouth.

----------

mariba (18-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I can see what you mean now. Although she will be gone for at least 6 months, I expect, in reality, she would not be able to take that much time off work to look after her mother, she would need to find some work, part time at least and with Underworld being so busy now, can't see Carla being impressed with having to find a replacement for her .. although in soapland, that never seems to be a problem.
Like in most temporary departure stories, I find the excuses given most of the time lazy scriptwriting and quite unbelievable. Same as Peter, he could move to another part of Manchester to avoid seeing Carla on a regular basis but closer for Simon to be able to see him much more frequently than he will in Portsmouth.

----------


## swmc66

He has some ties to Portsmouth and its a place he turns to for some reason. Not sure how long Fiz will be away. I thought she would be away for 3 months but maybe she can afford to be off longer with her restaurant and that.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> There was no mention of her getting a job in Wolverhampton. She is going there to care for her mother. Realistically she will not be able to get one even if she tried with the sad state of the country. She would be looking for a temporary job as well. They are even harder to find. Therefore Tyrone would be more financially hard up. So he would not be able to cover full time care for 2 kids. I am just voicing the practicalities here having 11 years of childminders and the rest of main care carried out by my husband as I worked all hours.  There is only so much that friends can support you with. You cannot burden your friends especially elderlly ones with full time care. Tyrone has already had a lot of time off.


Fizz should be able to get a care allowance for looking after Cilla.

----------


## swmc66

Attendance Allowance as well.

----------


## maidmarian

> There was no mention of her getting a job in Wolverhampton. She is going there to care for her mother. Realistically she will not be able to get one even if she tried with the sad state of the country. She would be looking for a temporary job as well. They are even harder to find. Therefore Tyrone would be more financially hard up. So he would not be able to cover full time care for 2 kids. I am just voicing the practicalities here having 11 years of childminders and the rest of main care carried out by my husband as I worked all hours.  There is only so much that friends can support you with. You cannot burden your friends especially elderlly ones with full time care. Tyrone has already had a lot of time off.


I think your point about not burdening elderly friends/
relatives with full time child care is very relevant. People
are having their first child at a later age so grandparents
are older. Also the retirement age for pensions is disappearing
over the horizon.
People I have worked with have had quite unrealistic expectations
of their parents.eg parent  giving up own job before pension age
And expecting a widowed father well over 70 to care for 2 active
toddlers full-time.And other less extreme cases
 Probably dont want to pay for childcare which is expensive and
can be difficult to find.

----------


## maidmarian

> There was no mention of her getting a job in Wolverhampton. She is going there to care for her mother. Realistically she will not be able to get one even if she tried with the sad state of the country. She would be looking for a temporary job as well. They are even harder to find. Therefore Tyrone would be more financially hard up. So he would not be able to cover full time care for 2 kids. I am just voicing the practicalities here having 11 years of childminders and the rest of main care carried out by my husband as I worked all hours.  There is only so much that friends can support you with. You cannot burden your friends especially elderlly ones with full time care. Tyrone has already had a lot of time off.


I think your point about not burdening elderly friends/
relatives with full time child care is very relevant. People
are having their first child at a later age so grandparents
are older. Also the retirement age for pensions is disappearing
over the horizon.
People I have worked with have had quite unrealistic expectations
of their parents.eg parent  giving up own job before pension age
And expecting a widowed father well over 70 to care for 2 active
toddlers full-time.And other less extreme cases
 Probably dont want to pay for childcare which is expensive and
can be difficult to find.

----------

Perdita (15-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

One of my Aunts'is expected to look after 4 girls and she has long terms conditions and is 65. My other Aunt had her own 7 kids and had to look after all her grandchildren. I do not think I would have to energy to look after children full time even if I was retired. Not little babies any how. If they were above 7 no problem. Two people need to work to make ends meet so I can understand the pressures. But I feel strongly that if you have a kid it is your responsibility and no pressure should be put on others or guilt.

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2014), maidmarian (15-11-2014), Perdita (15-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

As someone said above (can't remember who, sorry!) it's really silly that Peter would move so far away from Simon (and Ken) just to get away from Coronation Street.  I know he has ties to Portsmouth, but they must be pretty weak by now, having spent the last decade or so in Weatherfield.  In reality, he'd just have moved a few miles away and would see his family all the time.  It could be mentioned occasionally that Simon had been at Peter's to keep the illusion going.

I wish soap writers would think situations like this through!

I'll miss Chris Gascoyne as Peter and hope he returns to Corrie in a few years.  There's no doubt Peter was going around in circles so a break might be a good thing.

I'm sorry to see Cilla go too.

----------

mariba (18-11-2014), parkerman (19-11-2014), Perdita (15-11-2014), swmc66 (15-11-2014), tammyy2j (16-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Was me that said it was silly about Peter moving so far away, I agree with everything you say..  I really hope to see Chris Gascoyne back on the Cobbles in the not too distant future.  The same applies to Cilla  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2014), mariba (18-11-2014), parkerman (19-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Was me that said it was silly about Peter moving so far away...


I should have known it was you, Perdy  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (15-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## lizann

> He has some ties to Portsmouth and its a place he turns to for some reason. Not sure how long Fiz will be away. I thought she would be away for 3 months but maybe she can afford to be off longer with her restaurant and that.


what ties?

navy buddies

----------


## maidmarian

> He has some ties to Portsmouth and its a place he turns to for some reason. Not sure how long Fiz will be away. I thought she would be away for 3 months but maybe she can afford to be off longer with her restaurant and that.


 Re Fiz - although the character may be dippy- I think
the actress is more astute. She has outside business
interests as a fall-back and has seen what has happened
to the ones who played Hayley & Tina. I know they said they
wanted to leave/take break  but probably hoped/expected to
come back.at some stage as they were deemed very  popular
I did wonder whether the over-playing the part with Roy
-who is popular and seems happy to stay- was to make
her character less disposable. Shes on Maternity Leave
so does have the right to return-but things can change.

Re Peter - sorry to see him go and agree his leaving
story could have been more plausible.
Hope he returns some time - but not to Carla- she was
a stronger more interesting character initially but I don't
think someone at Corrie likes strong women- theyre not
allowed to stay that way!

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2014), swmc66 (15-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

She also does a lot of charitable work around mental health so making a contribution to society. I hear Michelle Keagen has some acting part now.

----------

maidmarian (16-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter leaving was terrible, poor Simon at least Carla was there for him, liked their scenes, Carla should not have miscarried imo

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2014), lizann (17-11-2014), maidmarian (16-11-2014), mariba (18-11-2014), swmc66 (16-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Peter leaving was terrible, poor Simon at least Carla was there for him, liked their scenes, Carla should not have miscarried imo


It would have taken the Carla out of the
rut shes been written into and given
the character a new dimension that I
would have welcomed.
I did wonder tho if it was another 
"soap education message" which 
there are a lot of.( sometimes not accurate
or well researched)
This time about  pregnancy & drinking

----------


## maidmarian

> Peter leaving was terrible, poor Simon at least Carla was there for him, liked their scenes, Carla should not have miscarried imo


It would have taken the Carla out of the
rut shes been written into and given
the character a new dimension that I
would have welcomed.
I did wonder tho if it was another 
"soap education message" which 
there are a lot of.( sometimes not accurate
or well researched)
This time about  pregnancy & drinking

----------


## lizann

leanne has done worse in her past and isn't muslim and she can date kal so why cant gary date anya 

gail don't do drunk very well

----------

tammyy2j (18-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Different rules for the men in Asian families. I dont understand on the one hand they show a very non traditional muslim asian family (except when they do Eid etc) then they have this big issue with Alya.  
Love Craig even more

----------


## swmc66

Different rules for the men in Asian families. I dont understand on the one hand they show a very non traditional muslim asian family (except when they do Eid etc) then they have this big issue with Alya.  
Love Craig even more

----------

tammyy2j (18-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

It seems that Craig has a crush on Faye.

Agreed Liz, Gail acting drunk was pretty embarassing.  What a coincidence that Michael's son Gavin is an experienced cocktail waiter at the same time the bistro is understaffed!  :Big Grin: 

I enjoyed Sally and Anna's scenes, especially "Anna " slutty" Windass ".  :Big Grin: 

It was fun to see Tim (ie the writers) scramble to explain his seemingly effortless reading in the past!  :Rotfl:

----------

mariba (18-11-2014), swmc66 (18-11-2014), tammyy2j (18-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Craig is great glad he is being used more now 

Faye can be a very rude ungrateful child 

Sally and Tim and Anna scenes were good too

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2014), maidmarian (18-11-2014), swmc66 (18-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Steve just want to get bladdered now on cocktails, is this part of his depression storyline

----------


## maidmarian

> Craig is great glad he is being used more now 
> 
> Faye can be a very rude ungrateful child 
> 
> Sally and Tim and Anna scenes were good too


Ive liked Craig since he first appeared.
I cannot say the same about Faye- the
only time she was bearable was when
acting with the string- vested cake-
maker( who - strangely I liked)

I do hope Craig will not be the father
of Fayes much publicised future baby.
That would spoil his character development.

----------


## maidmarian

> Craig is great glad he is being used more now 
> 
> Faye can be a very rude ungrateful child 
> 
> Sally and Tim and Anna scenes were good too


Ive liked Craig since he first appeared.
I cannot say the same about Faye- the
only time she was bearable was when
acting with the string- vested cake-
maker( who - strangely I liked)

I do hope Craig will not be the father
of Fayes much publicised future baby.
That would spoil his character development.

----------

tammyy2j (18-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

No I don't think he is, it will be someone else from school. I imagine Graig will be a big support to her though.

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Norris get his package yet and why couldn't he get it delivered to the Kabin

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    Because he did not order anything, he has been sent a gift from a friend who might not have known the address of the Kabin or Norris's involvement as they have not had contact for a long while.

----------

Glen1 (19-11-2014), maidmarian (19-11-2014), tammyy2j (19-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Did Norris get his package yet and why couldn't he get it delivered to the Kabin


Not sure if you have seen it or perhaps you
dont wish to-but there is info about who
seht present and what it is at the end of
the full synopsis for spoilers 24th-28th Nov
published by Perdita yesterday-.
Last para of 1st episode 24/11.

Cant remember if any of guesses on here were
correct.Mine wasnt! Sorry not adept with Spoilers.

----------

swmc66 (19-11-2014), tammyy2j (19-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry not adept with Spoilers.


[spoiler]  text  [ /spoiler]  without the gap between [ and /  in the end spoiler mark

----------

maidmarian (19-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry not adept with Spoilers.


[spoiler]  text  [ /spoiler]  without the gap between [ and /  in the end spoiler mark

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Steve just want to get bladdered now on cocktails, is this part of his depression storyline


I think that he can't face his life and is using the bistro to hide from his responsibilities.  Not being able to face things is a classic symptom of depression.

----------

Perdita (19-11-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Actually I thought Helen Worth was very amusing - "I am Davina McCall"  :Lol:

----------

swmc66 (19-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

The programme is becoming a bit Long lost families

----------


## lizann

> I think that he can't face his life and is using the bistro to hide from his responsibilities.  Not being able to face things is a classic symptom of depression.


he likes steph's company 

is carla going to take another fella from leanne in kal

----------


## lizann

> I think that he can't face his life and is using the bistro to hide from his responsibilities.  Not being able to face things is a classic symptom of depression.


he likes steph's company 

is carla going to take another fella from leanne in kal

----------


## Dazzle

> is carla going to take another fella from leanne in kal


She did seem to have a twinkle in her eye for him!  I can't see it happening though.

Steve found another way to avoid his life in his cute little sports car, but Michelle was back to her nastiest when she found out.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

maidmarian (20-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> he likes steph's company 
> 
> is carla going to take another fella from leanne in kal


Well I am not a fan of Leanne and Kal so don't particularly mind if Carla takes him from her but I would prefer to see Carla on her own for a while building strong friendships if possible with the likes of Leanne and Roy, I do like Carla and Roy scenes especially 

I don't know what to make of this Steve's depression storyline so far, I assumed the writers did adequate research as I don't think the writing for it so far is good imho

----------


## swmc66

I must of missed yesterdays episode

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Well I am not a fan of Leanne and Kal so don't particularly mind if Carla takes him from her but I would prefer to see Carla on her own for a while building strong friendships if possible with the likes of Leanne and Roy, I do like Carla and Roy scenes especially 
> 
> I don't know what to make of this Steve's depression storyline so far, I assumed the writers did adequate research as I don't think the writing for it so far is good imho


I think the writing is good.  Depression has many shapes and forms.

----------

mariba (03-12-2014), Perdita (21-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Now it seems more like a mid life crisis with the sports car

----------

lizann (22-11-2014), mariba (03-12-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

If I hear of someone with depression I will now think they are just an ars**le like Steve MacDonald.
He has nothing to be depressed about, except being a very bad actor to a ridiculous storyline.

----------


## swmc66

They have handled this storyline very badly. Millions of people watch this programme and they are sending out all the wrong messages about depression. When your depressed people who know you very well have an idea you are depressed. It obviously has different levels with different people who have different coping mechanisms. When I was depressed I could not get out of bed, was off from work, tearful all the time, consumed with sadness and could not look after my kids. My family had to step in. It was'nt that I was'nt bothered I just could'nt do basic things. My cancer a year later felt easier to cope with than depression as I had no control of my mind and feelings.

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2014), maidmarian (21-11-2014), parkerman (23-11-2014), tammyy2j (23-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Sorry to hear you've suffered the hell of severe depression, Swm.  I have too.  I totally agree that it (and other mental health problems) are worse than physical illnesses, something that many non-sufferers cannot possibly imagine.  You literally cannot function whilst in the midst of severe depression (for example even basic things like eat, drink, take care of your personal hygiene etc - in fact Tony commented on Steve's personal hygiene so he's not taking care of himself properly).  I think that Steve is currently on a downward spiral and will get to that point if he's unable to seek help (as are many sufferers).

I don't feel this storyline is being handled as badly as you do though, I've got to be honest.  I don't see Steve as being an ar**hole (as Snagglepus puts it) but as someone who can't cope with his life any more and is finding reasons to escape from it.  I've seen this very behaviour in my own family.  The fact that he's unable to articulate why he's behaving this way is causing his friends and family to think the worst, but I understand it.

Not being able to talk to Michelle in the car was classic depression from my point of view.  It's been made obvious that he still loves her deep down, and he cannot understand why he can no longer maintain a relationship with her.

As for saying he has nothing to be depressed about, clinical depression's not just brought about by difficult circumstances (although stress makes it far more likely to happen of course), but by something going wrong medically with the brain/body.  The mechanics of the illness are far from being properly understood today.  I do think it's been well spelled out that Steve was stressed out by turning 40 and by Michelle and Liz's constant mocking (which has damaged his self-esteem).

I think Steve's currently in denial about being depressed.  It's something many people are unable to admit to.  In fact, some people lose everything because they can't admit to it.

I'm not saying it's the best depression storyline ever or anything, but I don't feel it's being portrayed totally inadequately either.  I'm still hoping that the progression of the illness will be handled realistically.  I guess it helps that I really like Steve and feel for him enormously.

----------

maidmarian (23-11-2014), parkerman (23-11-2014), Perdita (24-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Sorry you went through it too. Hope the storyline does progress as you say

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2014)

----------


## Brucie

Either Les Dennis is the worst actor ever to tread the cobbles, or his character Michael is the worst character ever to feature in Corrie. No, on the other hand - both statements are correct!

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2014), Snagglepus (24-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I thought he was good at the beginning but not so now.

----------


## Dazzle

> Either Les Dennis is the worst actor ever to tread the cobbles, or his character Michael is the worst character ever to feature in Corrie. No, on the other hand - both statements are correct!


I have to agree, Brucie!  I was hoping he'd improve but it doesn't seem to be happening.  What's worse is that Michael is dragging Gail down to his cringeworthy level.  It's getting hard to remember that Gail was once a good character.

----------


## lizann

all the loving for gavin i can see why he is nice to look at  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (25-11-2014), tammyy2j (25-11-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Another great evening for David!

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2014), tammyy2j (25-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could it have been made more obvious Gavin is after Gail and her family's money

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2014), lizann (25-11-2014), parkerman (25-11-2014), Snagglepus (25-11-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

The writing is very poor.
Steve would be good selling sofas, he's like Neil the Sloth.

----------


## Dazzle

I found that crowd of vultures pecking at Steve in the street really uncomfortable to watch (which I guess was the point).  Can they all take be that dense (and such bullies)?  Even if they can't guess that Steve's depressed, it's obvious something's very wrong. It looks like Andrea will be the one he confides in, surprisingly.




> Another great evening for David!


Yeah, David was on form last night!  I particulary enjoyed the way he burst out laughing when Michael shouted at Gail. Inappropriate of David, but understandable in the circumstances.  :Big Grin: 




> Could it have been made more obvious Gavin is after Gail and her family's money


All the subtlety of a sledgehammer there!  He seems like a piece of work. Doesn't Michael think it's a bit strange that his abandoned son doesn't appear angry with him?

Did they have to show those maggots?  Yuck!!!  Thank goodness I wasn't eating at the time...  :Thumbsdown: 

The mention of Ramsey was nice. Did anyone else laugh out loud when Craig asked Norris if he had a tablet, to which Emily replied "oh dear, have you got a headache?".  :Rotfl:

----------

Glen1 (27-11-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Emily is on fire these days, anyone else notice her reference to Orange is the New Black?

----------


## Glen1

> Emily is on fire these days, anyone else notice her reference to Orange is the New Black?


Yes I did, and stepping it out down the cobbles, 83yrs young ,whatever her secret is I want a bottle of it  :Smile:

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve is still the Thicko he has been for many years now.

----------


## Perdita

For a 'Thicko', as you put it, he has not done bad .... co-owner of 2 well-going businesses, several marriages showing the ladies like him and even though the marriages don't seem to last, that was not always his fault, especially his last one to Tracy

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2014), parkerman (28-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I think his acting and storyline re depression must be getting to people. Even my elderly neighbour was angry about it the other day. Her husband had depression after retirement.

----------


## Snagglepus

> For a 'Thicko', as you put it, he has not done bad .... co-owner of 2 well-going businesses, several marriages showing the ladies like him and even though the marriages don't seem to last, that was not always his fault, especially his last one to Tracy



He has been a thicko since Fred Elliot left, that is when he began the silly voices and the gormless looks. Before that he was a Jack The Lad type person. He is supposed to be 40 years old not a kid.

----------


## Perdita

Voice and certain looks don't make somebody a Thicko  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2014), parkerman (28-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Emily is on fire these days, anyone else notice her reference to Orange is the New Black?


I sure did. She couldn't make it past the shower scene apparently!  I haven't seen OITNB yet but it's on my list of things to watch. I can't imagine anything good happens in a prison shower scene...  :EEK!: 

Emily's getting quite adventurous in her viewing habits, what with this and Breaking Bad.  I wonder what she'll try next?   :Big Grin: 




> I think his acting and storyline re depression must be getting to people. Even my elderly neighbour was angry about it the other day. Her husband had depression after retirement.


Do you mean that in a good way or a bad way?  Was your neighbour angry about the way it's been written/acted or about Steve's family bullying him?




> Voice and certain looks don't make somebody a Thicko


Well said Perdy!!  Plenty of people in real life hide behind a comedy persona.  In fact, a surprisingly large percentage of comedians admit in later life to suffering mental health problems (eg Stephen Fry and poor Robin Williams).  Comedy is a form of survival for them.

----------

Perdita (28-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

She was angry about how it was written and acted.

----------


## swmc66

producers have been trying to present Steve as if he is stupid and others try and reinforce that all the time with their treatment of him, for example when he went on the course. I think he got an award for a comedy role in corrie recently. He was never a comedy character before. I would like the old steve back but find it hard to remember how he was. Need to watch an old episode...how far back do i go?

----------


## Dazzle

I agree that Steve's family and friends treat him as if he were stupid, but I don't see that he's being presented as stupid at all.  I know he acts the buffoon but he's pretty savvy underneath.  People tend to live up (or down) to how they're treated, and I think Steve's condition has been exacerbated greatly by being constantly undermined by those around him.

This obsession with the car is about him escaping from reality - something Lloyd even said to help reinforce it to viewers.  When Steve's thinking about the car he doesn't need to think about his own life, which he sees as a total failure.

I agree there's something amiss if many viewers aren't recognising the significance of his behaviour, but I've seen many positive comments elsewhere on the internet too.  In fact, I'd say the positive comments outweigh the negative.

As for how far you'd have to go to see Steve not acting the buffoon, I'd say many years.  It's annoyed me for a long time that his character changed so much from the bad boy he used to be, but I think this storyline may be an attempt to explain that.

----------

Glen1 (28-11-2014), parkerman (28-11-2014), Perdita (28-11-2014), sarah c (04-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Not sure there is an explanation why he has changed from bad boy to the way he is now ... like to think he has grown up. And the depression storyline is quite accurate when I think about me a few years ago .. bits of pieces of it hit home very well .. we don't all experience any illness quite the same ..would probably be a lot easier to find a resolution if we did .....

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2014), Glen1 (28-11-2014), parkerman (28-11-2014)

----------


## parkerman

My wife, who was a mental health nurse and then a consultant psychotherapist, is of the opinion that they are portraying his descent into full blown depression very well and very realistically. As you say, Perdy, not everyone experiences illnesses - especially mental illnesses - in the same way.  So even people who have suffered from depression might have had different symptoms and don't see themselves in Steve, but that doesn't mean it's not right for some people. His obsession with the car is a classic symptom of just trying to escape from the reality of life. The attitude of his mother and Michelle are just driving him further into a feeling of worthlessness. It will be interesting to see how it pans out and I think it is very commendable of Corrie to take on this story.

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2014), Glen1 (28-11-2014), LostVoodoo (02-12-2014), mariba (03-12-2014), Perdita (28-11-2014), swmc66 (28-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> My wife, who was a mental health nurse and then a consultant psychotherapist, is of the opinion that they are portraying his descent into full blown depression very well and very realistically. As you say, Perdy, not everyone experiences illnesses - especially mental illnesses - in the same way.  So even people who have suffered from depression might have had different symptoms and don't see themselves in Steve, but that doesn't mean it's not right for some people. His obsession with the car is a classic symptom of just trying to escape from the reality of life. The attitude of his mother and Michelle are just driving him further into a feeling of worthlessness. It will be interesting to see how it pans out and I think it is very commendable of Corrie to take on this story.


I agree a lot of illnesses- mental & physical can
display very varied symptoms. 
Each person who has experienced a particular
illness themselves or in their family will remember
how tbey felt and will think that typical and it is
personally to them.
Im all for awareness but wonder what impression
those without experience are left with after Soaps
dabble- without considering all options fully. But
then soaps arent medical lectures!

I wont mention the Hayle Cancer storyline  apart
from saying it was an opportunity to publicise
a less well known cancer. Which got sidetracked
in  a various ways and tho many fans upset-
not much real knowledge gained.
The producer has said Steves story will 
reach  a conclusion/acceptance/ next stage
after New Year.So quite a while to go and
is hindered in some peoples perception by
Michelle being such an unpopular character.

I do hope the story does have a believeable
conclusion - as it is increasingly a very 
important issue in present times.

----------

Glen1 (28-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> My wife, who was a mental health nurse and then a consultant psychotherapist, is of the opinion that they are portraying his descent into full blown depression very well and very realistically. As you say, Perdy, not everyone experiences illnesses - especially mental illnesses - in the same way.  So even people who have suffered from depression might have had different symptoms and don't see themselves in Steve, but that doesn't mean it's not right for some people. His obsession with the car is a classic symptom of just trying to escape from the reality of life. The attitude of his mother and Michelle are just driving him further into a feeling of worthlessness. It will be interesting to see how it pans out and I think it is very commendable of Corrie to take on this story.


I agree a lot of illnesses- mental & physical can
display very varied symptoms. 
Each person who has experienced a particular
illness themselves or in their family will remember
how tbey felt and will think that typical and it is
personally to them.
Im all for awareness but wonder what impression
those without experience are left with after Soaps
dabble- without considering all options fully. But
then soaps arent medical lectures!

I wont mention the Hayle Cancer storyline  apart
from saying it was an opportunity to publicise
a less well known cancer. Which got sidetracked
in  a various ways and tho many fans upset-
not much real knowledge gained.
The producer has said Steves story will 
reach  a conclusion/acceptance/ next stage
after New Year.So quite a while to go and
is hindered in some peoples perception by
Michelle being such an unpopular character.

I do hope the story does have a believeable
conclusion - as it is increasingly a very 
important issue in present times.

----------


## maidmarian

Just a light- hearted(I hope) thought on the serious
subject of Steves depression.
I has been mentioned on this thread(Snagglepuss) and
elsewhere that after Fred Elliotts death:Steve started
using Freds mannerisms and speech patterns!
In view of the hauntings rumoured soon to take place?
Wouldnt it  be great if one of the current characters
was inhabited.by the "ghost" and started coming out
with some pithy one- liners like they did.
Any suggestions for the inhabitee?

----------


## swmc66

Hes not gavin oh no

----------


## lizann

> Hes not gavin oh no


so who is he, a con artist mate of real gavin

----------


## lizann

> Hes not gavin oh no


so who is he, a con artist mate of real gavin

----------


## swmc66

I think your right, maybe desperate mate of Gavin staying in his flat while is away as he is down on his luck. Maybe he knows the real Gavin would never want to be in touch with his dad and he took his chances. Until he found out he could have some heriditory illness. How old is Michael? He has reached about 50 without having any health issues up to now, so he must not make his so called son think like his death is imminent.

----------


## lizann

the plats gonna be conned by lewis II in gavin

----------


## swmc66

Now it makes sense.....he cannot make cocktails where as the real Gavin can. Maybe he won't rip them off as he refused the Â£100 when he knew Michael was ill. Felt quilty.

----------


## maidmarian

> so who is he, a con artist mate of real gavin


I think.in.order to avoid spoilers-Ive  been
too mysterious.!
Norris is going to think he has seen the spirit of
Blanche - who was famous for one liners.

So I wondered who the spirit might take over
and they might start sounding like Blanche
and coming out with similar caustic comments.
Perhaps Norris or Emily ( perhaps not because
of her religious beliefs )- funniest for me
would be Ken!
Sorry for confusion!

----------


## maidmarian

> so who is he, a con artist mate of real gavin


I think.in.order to avoid spoilers-Ive  been
too mysterious.!
Norris is going to think he has seen the spirit of
Blanche - who was famous for one liners.

So I wondered who the spirit might take over
and they might start sounding like Blanche
and coming out with similar caustic comments.
Perhaps Norris or Emily ( perhaps not because
of her religious beliefs )- funniest for me
would be Ken!
Sorry for confusion!

----------


## lizann

felt sorry for mary, but dev was good with her

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2014), swmc66 (28-11-2014), tammyy2j (30-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

She will soon have a partner which is great

----------


## lizann

> She will soon have a partner which is great


do tell please who?

----------


## lizann

> She will soon have a partner which is great


do tell please who?

----------


## swmc66

I dont know who but Stuart Blackburn informed us that she would have a partner soon

----------


## lizann

> I dont know who but Stuart Blackburn informed us that she would have a partner soon


i hope it is a new character and not roy or norris

----------


## lizann

> I dont know who but Stuart Blackburn informed us that she would have a partner soon


i hope it is a new character and not roy or norris

----------

swmc66 (29-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

stuart said of a new romance for Mary...it will happen but not how you imagine it to happen. I think it would he a bit silly to pair her off with one of the current cast.

----------


## maidmarian

> i hope it is a new character and not roy or norris


So do I and not an old duffer like Norris.
 Roy is ok.as a friend and she was ok with
Dev.
But someone new would be much better.

----------


## maidmarian

> i hope it is a new character and not roy or norris


So do I and not an old duffer like Norris.
 Roy is ok.as a friend and she was ok with
Dev.
But someone new would be much better.

----------

lizann (30-11-2014), swmc66 (29-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

That was a shocker of a twist about Gavin not being Michael's son.  It didn't  start to dawn on me until Gavin left the first message. Very well done Corrie!  :Clap:   It's a shame as the actor playing "Gavin" really started to grow on me last night.  :Sad: 

I thoroughly enjoyed these latest episodes.  There were lots of nice character moments and funny lines.  Excellent writing! Even some of my least favourite characters were bearable (Michelle, Tracey and Michael). It just goes to show that the actors are so much better when their performances are toned down.  I'm guessing that was down to these episodes' director.

Mary and Dev's final scene was quite the tearjerker!

Mary's story about her mother being hit by the falling bolt of a helicopter had me in stitches!  The fact that the actress was struggling to keep a straight face just compounded the hilarity for me  :Big Grin: 




> Not sure there is an explanation why he has changed from bad boy to the way he is now ... like to think he has grown up. And the depression storyline is quite accurate when I think about me a few years ago .. bits of pieces of it hit home very well .. we don't all experience any illness quite the same ..would probably be a lot easier to find a resolution if we did .....


You're probably right about Steve growing up, although it is a BIG character change.  Sorry to hear you've suffered too, Perdy.  It seems depression is quite the epidemic nowadays. :Sad: 




> My wife, who was a mental health nurse and then a consultant psychotherapist, is of the opinion that they are portraying his descent into full blown depression very well and very realistically.


Thanks Norman, it's good to hear the opinion of a professional.  :Smile:  




> I wont mention the Hayle Cancer storyline  apart
> from saying it was an opportunity to publicise
> a less well known cancer. Which got sidetracked
> in  a various ways and tho many fans upset-
> not much real knowledge gained.
> The producer has said Steves story will 
> reach  a conclusion/acceptance/ next stage
> after New Year.So quite a while to go and
> is hindered in some peoples perception by
> ...


I agree that Hayley's cancer plot had some unneeded sensationalism, which did annoy me at the time.  I think I've wiped them from my memory now as my lasting impression is that it was a decent storyline on the whole.

I do worry that Steve's plot will end up following a sensationalist path too. Also the continuing martyrdom of Michelle and the bullying by Steve's family is hard to swallow.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

Friends and  family might find it difficult at times to accept that one of them has mental health issues ... again speaking from experience .. I wondered at times whether they thought they could catch it from me ...   :Embarrassment: 
I hope that Steve's doctor will eventually get through to him and also those close to him that he takes advice and medication as needed to get better again.

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Friends and  family might find it difficult at times to accept that one of them has mental health issues ... again speaking from experience .. I wondered at times whether they thought they could catch it from me ...   :Embarrassment: 
I hope that Steve's doctor will eventually get through to him and also those close to him that he takes advice and medication as needed to get better again.

----------


## swmc66

I think its more they dont know what to do and scared of doing the wrong thing.

----------

Perdita (29-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Friends and  family might find it difficult at times to accept that one of them has mental health issues ... again speaking from experience .. I wondered at times whether they thought they could catch it from me ...


Yes, I've also experienced negativity from those close to me, though fortunately not very much of it, so I think that aspect is sadly realistic.  

The harassment that Steve's experiencing just seems grossly over-exaggerated to me though, given that there's obviously something wrong and that Liz and Michelle are supposed to be decent people.  I'm sure that in real life some poor souls experience even worse though.  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

> I think its more they dont know what to do and scared of doing the wrong thing.


I suppose that's a possibility, but I find I can't view them that sympathetically at the moment.  They make me really angry!  :Angry:

----------


## maidmarian

> I suppose that's a possibility, but I find I can't view them that sympathetically at the moment.  They make me really angry!


I agree - I think with most people it is the
fear of the unknown( relative with a mental
rather than physical illness).and how it will
affect them and the family- financial as well
as emotionally and practically.

People usually have some knowledge of
physical illnesses from friends work
colleagues etc-even if they havent had the
illness themselves. Public figures now
speak about depression which should help.
I think once they know families do try to
understand and help.Sometimes those presumed
to be least likely can be most supportive.

Not sure Steves family will do that. Probably
belong to the "You need to Snap out of it "
brigade. Which there are still some(hopefully
few).around.
Hope the story continues to prompt discussion.

----------


## maidmarian

> I suppose that's a possibility, but I find I can't view them that sympathetically at the moment.  They make me really angry!


I agree - I think with most people it is the
fear of the unknown( relative with a mental
rather than physical illness).and how it will
affect them and the family- financial as well
as emotionally and practically.

People usually have some knowledge of
physical illnesses from friends work
colleagues etc-even if they havent had the
illness themselves. Public figures now
speak about depression which should help.
I think once they know families do try to
understand and help.Sometimes those presumed
to be least likely can be most supportive.

Not sure Steves family will do that. Probably
belong to the "You need to Snap out of it "
brigade. Which there are still some(hopefully
few).around.
Hope the story continues to prompt discussion.

----------

swmc66 (29-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

The storyline has certainly got people talking honestly about depression, which can only be a good thing.

----------

lizann (30-11-2014), mariba (03-12-2014), swmc66 (29-11-2014), tammyy2j (30-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I think that Liz and Michelle really have not considered the fact there might be something seriously wrong with him, he is just acting out of sorts, maybe  he is having a  midlife crisis  -  easier to ignore and hope it goes away before long ...

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2014), parkerman (29-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I think that Liz and Michelle really have not considered the fact there might be something seriously wrong with him, he is just acting out of sorts, maybe  he is having a  midlife crisis  -  easier to ignore and hope it goes away before long ...


everyone seems to think steve has a new bird and is having an affair

----------


## lizann

> I think that Liz and Michelle really have not considered the fact there might be something seriously wrong with him, he is just acting out of sorts, maybe  he is having a  midlife crisis  -  easier to ignore and hope it goes away before long ...


everyone seems to think steve has a new bird and is having an affair

----------

mariba (03-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think that Liz and Michelle really have not considered the fact there might be something seriously wrong with him, he is just acting out of sorts, maybe  he is having a  midlife crisis  -  easier to ignore and hope it goes away before long ...


I agree with this, and that's part of what I find so outrageous - that none of his close circle has noticed that there's something seriously wrong (excepting Andrea but only because she saw him at the doctor's).  Lloyd does seem to be just beginning to twig, thank goodness.

Still, I need to take my own advice and not take a soap storyline so seriously.  :Big Grin:

----------

mariba (03-12-2014), parkerman (30-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> The storyline has certainly got people talking honestly about depression, which can only be a good thing.


I do think the writing isn't great though but as you said if it gets people talking that is good 

I like Dev and Julie as a pairing and hope they last, Dev and Mary scene was sad and sweet and I hope she does finally get a boyfriend for herself soon 

I enjoyed Nick's little one liners quite funny just like David's are 

The Gavin twist was good

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2014), lizann (01-12-2014), swmc66 (01-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

This way Julie will have children in her life too. So a good move by writers.

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Sally was very funny last night, lording over Alya in the factory and getting frustrated with Tim during the reading lesson.  I bet everyone's experienced lessons with loved ones turning into bickering.  :Big Grin:

----------

mariba (03-12-2014), parkerman (03-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Especially driving lessons!

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Especially driving lessons!


Yes, I've been there!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Guitar lessons for me ... did not last long   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

sally loves her couch (mick jagger lips  :Stick Out Tongue: ) now

----------

Dazzle (05-12-2014), tammyy2j (05-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I am surprised that Owen takes on the job that Gary gets sacked from. Shame Tony lets down Liz i thought they were suited to each other.

----------


## Perdita

Was obvious from the start that Tony would cheat on Liz .. no surprise for me ...

----------

Glen1 (04-12-2014), lizann (04-12-2014), maidmarian (04-12-2014), mariba (08-12-2014), tammyy2j (05-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Was obvious from the start that Tony would cheat on Liz .. no surprise for me ...


I thought maybe it might be with Eileen

----------


## Dazzle

The red sofa looked so uncomfortable!  I laughed when Sally changed her mind about it being hideous when she found out how much it cost.  :Rotfl:

----------

mariba (08-12-2014), tammyy2j (05-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Thank god this show has Tim, loving him with Sally and his scenes with Kevin too

----------

Dazzle (05-12-2014), lizann (06-12-2014), maidmarian (05-12-2014), mariba (08-12-2014), parkerman (05-12-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

OK, now I just NEED to know the truth about the tarantula in Freshcos!

----------


## Perdita

Was all over the news!!!   :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Sally was great yesterday. Definitely at her most snobbish.

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Strange i thought she would prefer her as a friend rather than have her sofa. Her being posh and all.  That sofa is awful. I cant remember how Sallys sofa looked like though.

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I thoroughly enjoyed Friday's fun episodes, especially the Sally/Tim/Kevin scenes. That trio is comedy gold!  :Big Grin: 

Nice to have some lighthearted episodes to enjoy for a change. They had a classic Corrie feel to me.

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2014), lizann (07-12-2014), mariba (08-12-2014), parkerman (07-12-2014), Perdita (07-12-2014), tammyy2j (08-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

I agree Dazzle. I thought both episodes were very humorous. Corrie back to what it does best.

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2014), Perdita (07-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Sally was great yesterday. Definitely at her most snobbish.


she is the new mrs. bucket  :Stick Out Tongue:  tim is her richard 

no interest in sean and maria or their love lives 

kylie needs to grow up

----------


## Dazzle

There was some good drama between David and Kylie in last night's episodes.

It seems that Kal has a dark side then. That goes some way towards explaining why he

  Spoiler:    loses it when he discovers Alya and Gary's relationship.   
I'm quite sad that Diane's made her final appearance on the cobbles (at least I'm assuming she has).  I'd have loved to see her and Sally develop a comic friendship.

Sean's description of his new love interest as being high up in a global company that owns many buildings and does lots for charity was rather inventive to say the least!  It looks to me like the vicar has potential to be an interesting character.

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2014), mariba (08-12-2014), Perdita (08-12-2014), swmc66 (08-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I too hope to see Diane again and in a relationship with Kevin, in my opinion they had a good chemistry. And yes,  it would be great fun to watch her and Sally   :Big Grin:    I like the new vicar and look forward to the storyline with Sean developing  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2014), Glen1 (08-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

You could really see Kylie was pregnant in the last episodes. Looked like no attempts were made to hide the fact

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014), lizann (11-12-2014), parkerman (09-12-2014), tammyy2j (09-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> You could really see Kylie was pregnant in the last episodes. Looked like no attempts were made to hide the fact


I was thinking the same thing.  It's ironic that Paula Lane's currently playing a drug addict when looks even more healthy and glowing than usual.  The bump was noticeable in some shots too!

----------

lizann (11-12-2014), parkerman (09-12-2014), Perdita (09-12-2014), swmc66 (09-12-2014), tammyy2j (09-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Given David's pretty sordid past, he's showing a remarkable lack of understanding to Kylie. He's obviously right to be concerned about the kids, but he could ensure she's not left alone with them at the moment.  Maybe he'll calm down when he gets over the shock.

----------


## Perdita

He might calm down but   Spoiler:     we know Kylie will leave him with the kids to go back to her life of drugs for a while

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

He did try and trust her a bit after she was taking Max's pills.  I agree that none of them are exactly parent of the year 
None of the kids have had easy parenting on the street  faye, simon, amy.

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

He did try and trust her a bit after she was taking Max's pills.  I agree that none of them are exactly parent of the year 
None of the kids have had easy parenting on the street  faye, simon, amy.

----------


## Brucie

When Sean and Eileen were discussing his relationship with the new vicar, the track on the Rovers' juke box was Hozier's "Take me to Church" - INSPIRED!!

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2014), lizann (11-12-2014), Perdita (11-12-2014), swmc66 (11-12-2014), tammyy2j (12-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Just watched wednesdays episode. Need to catch up. Thought Sean was funny with his clever religious references.

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Does anyone else feel it's way too soon in Alya and Gary's relationship for them to be acting as if they're Romeo and Juliet?  Maybe if they'd been seeing each other for six months or more...

The family's hostile reaction may be as much to do with the fact that Gary's not exactly a good catch as to do with religion.  Kal would have got to know Gary extremely well when they served in the army together.

I really like Luke and I think Maria deserves a good man. There's bound to be complications though!

----------

lizann (14-12-2014), maidmarian (14-12-2014), swmc66 (14-12-2014), tammyy2j (14-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

zero interest in gary and alya and also luke and maria, maria will ruin luke run very fast luke 

kal knows about gary ptsd

----------


## lizann

zero interest in gary and alya and also luke and maria, maria will ruin luke run very fast luke 

kal knows about gary ptsd

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Steph not want Luke with any girl?

----------


## swmc66

I thought the scenes were played out realistically in the Gary and Alya scenes on Friday for the first time. Having experienced it through my brothers who both married who they wanted to and we girls were not allowed to do the same.

----------

Brucie (15-12-2014), Dazzle (15-12-2014), maidmarian (15-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought the scenes were played out realistically in the Gary and Alya scenes on Friday for the first time. Having experienced it through my brothers who both married who they wanted to and we girls were not allowed to do the same.


How unfair for you!  :Angry: 

I can get my head around (although I profoundly disagree with) parents preferring that their children marry within their own religion/culture/race etc (especially among those who put great value on tradition).  What I can't remotely comprehend is treating girls so differently to boys. It's so hypocritical!!!

It'll be interesting to see if the Nazirs apply the same rules to Zeedan as they do to Alya.

I think that Kal will see reason first, once he's got over the shock of Alya seeing his best mate.

----------

lizann (15-12-2014), parkerman (15-12-2014), Perdita (15-12-2014), tammyy2j (16-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

They believe the family can only be dishonoured by girls. Boys get grief but are forgiven eventually. Having said that my mother refused to talk to my brother for years when he married a white british women. It was awful.

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2014), lizann (15-12-2014), Perdita (15-12-2014), tammyy2j (16-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> They believe the family can only be dishonoured by girls. Boys get grief but are forgiven eventually. Having said that my mother refused to talk to my brother for years when he married a white british women. It was awful.


Thanks Swmc.  It's very interesting to get an insight from someone who's lived this experience.  I hope your family's troubles have been ironed out now.  :Smile: 

I did think that getting Kal together with Leanne prior to the Alya/Gary storyline was a mistake as it makes Kal's reaction to the couple nonsensical.  But then Swmc has explained that the rules are different for Alya anyway, so maybe the writers did it to highlight his hypocrisy...

----------


## maidmarian

> Thanks Swmc.  It's very interesting to get an insight from someone who's lived this experience.  I hope your family's troubles have been ironed out now. 
> 
> I did think that getting Kal together with Leanne prior to the Alya/Gary storyline was a mistake as it makes Kal's reaction to the couple nonsensical.  But then Swmc has explained that the rules are different for Alya anyway, so maybe the writers did it to highlight his hypocrisy...


There does seem to be some difference to me.
Kal has been married had children etc- presumably
with parents approval and is now widowed-perhaps
he thinks-its me time! Would he in real life be stigmatised
for having an affair after wifes death. What would
the attitude be to a widow in these circs.

 Alya is a young girl who has not been married yet
and is a different time/ generation.
I expect its only part of equation but Kal knows abt
the PSTD and will have seen Gary in even worse situations
than the viewers so I would hope there is some
concern for his daughters welfare in with the
hypocracy.
I agree girls should not be forced into marriages
where boys wouldnt. One thing that concerns
me is where although the groom is religiously
& ethnically acceptable but has some impairment
or unpleasant personality would the parents try
to find anr choice - accepting the girl wont be in
love in either case- or plough ahead with first
choice.
 Although its only a very small strata of English/
British society /in the arisocracy etc money still
marries bigger money and titles marry titles- in fact
its prob how they got them centuries ago. There are
well known examples in recent decades and don't
think males has more choice in matter than females.

But its many  thanks to swmc for her answer .
The situation poses many questions and I hope
there will be equal treatment for girls in the
near future- but thats against centuries of
practise.

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Thanks Swmc.  It's very interesting to get an insight from someone who's lived this experience.  I hope your family's troubles have been ironed out now. 
> 
> I did think that getting Kal together with Leanne prior to the Alya/Gary storyline was a mistake as it makes Kal's reaction to the couple nonsensical.  But then Swmc has explained that the rules are different for Alya anyway, so maybe the writers did it to highlight his hypocrisy...


There does seem to be some difference to me.
Kal has been married had children etc- presumably
with parents approval and is now widowed-perhaps
he thinks-its me time! Would he in real life be stigmatised
for having an affair after wifes death. What would
the attitude be to a widow in these circs.

 Alya is a young girl who has not been married yet
and is a different time/ generation.
I expect its only part of equation but Kal knows abt
the PSTD and will have seen Gary in even worse situations
than the viewers so I would hope there is some
concern for his daughters welfare in with the
hypocracy.
I agree girls should not be forced into marriages
where boys wouldnt. One thing that concerns
me is where although the groom is religiously
& ethnically acceptable but has some impairment
or unpleasant personality would the parents try
to find anr choice - accepting the girl wont be in
love in either case- or plough ahead with first
choice.
 Although its only a very small strata of English/
British society /in the arisocracy etc money still
marries bigger money and titles marry titles- in fact
its prob how they got them centuries ago. There are
well known examples in recent decades and don't
think males has more choice in matter than females.

But its many  thanks to swmc for her answer .
The situation poses many questions and I hope
there will be equal treatment for girls in the
near future- but thats against centuries of
practise.

----------


## maidmarian

> I thought the scenes were played out realistically in the Gary and Alya scenes on Friday for the first time. Having experienced it through my brothers who both married who they wanted to and we girls were not allowed to do the same.


Thankyou v much for your reply swmc.
Ive also sent a reply to Dazzle.
One question that I would like to ask please-
If you dont think it impertinent.
"shame can only be brought by Girls".
I wondered if that was part of the original
tracts or some religious persons interpretations
of them. In other religions a lot of problems
are caused more by"interpretations" than
the original teachings!!
Thanks again MM

----------

swmc66 (15-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I don't know what kind of mobile phone Kylie has but I can block unwanted callers on mine and I can put it on Silent if I don't want others to know when somebody is calling me ....  just saying   :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014), Glen1 (16-12-2014), mariba (18-12-2014), sarah c (22-12-2014), tammyy2j (16-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I don't know what kind of mobile phone Kylie has but I can block unwanted callers on mine and I can put it on Silent if I don't want others to know when somebody is calling me ....  just saying


all she needed was a new sim (new number) not a new phone

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014), Glen1 (16-12-2014), mariba (18-12-2014), sarah c (22-12-2014), tammyy2j (16-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I don't know what kind of mobile phone Kylie has but I can block unwanted callers on mine and I can put it on Silent if I don't want others to know when somebody is calling me ....  just saying


all she needed was a new sim (new number) not a new phone

----------


## Perdita

That would be another option, yes

----------


## swmc66

Girls must not have had relationships before marriage. Same rule applies to boys but they get away with it as boys will be boys and they cannot come home pregnant. i was told two weeks before I got married that I was going to get married. My mother booked the hall first and ordered the invite cards before telling me. It was a shock and i became really ill. You could call it a forced marriage. Horrible times especially as they had educated me etc and i was born here. But the pressure was immense and in my early 20's i did'nt think i could fight it. The only option was to run away but i did'nt want to do that as I loved my family. My parents thought this was normal but my siblings did not. They were brought up here too. But i was the first one they did this to. Having said that I have been married 23 years ... The first 10 were not very nice times but we are in a good place now. I would not do this to my children at all so times are changing.

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014), Perdita (16-12-2014), sarah c (22-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Girls must not have had relationships before marriage. Same rule applies to boys but they get away with it as boys will be boys and they cannot come home pregnant. i was told two weeks before I got married that I was going to get married. My mother booked the hall first and ordered the invite cards before telling me. It was a shock and i became really ill. You could call it a forced marriage. Horrible times especially as they had educated me etc and i was born here. But the pressure was immense and in my early 20's i did'nt think i could fight it. The only option was to run away but i did'nt want to do that as I loved my family. My parents thought this was normal but my siblings did not. They were brought up here too. But i was the first one they did this to. Having said that I have been married 23 years ... The first 10 were not very nice times but we are in a good place now. I would not do this to my children at all so times are changing.


you must have a very strong character to have 
come thru all this and yet retain your postitivity.
I think big changes can be made by individuals
making changes in own attitudes and its good 
to know your children wont be treated the same
as you were.

There have been some unpalatable( by todays
standards) marriage customs in this country
until relatively recently!
It takes courage to go against long-held
traditions so its good that you did not
turn against your parents- tho it must have
been hard not too.

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Girls must not have had relationships before marriage. Same rule applies to boys but they get away with it as boys will be boys and they cannot come home pregnant. i was told two weeks before I got married that I was going to get married. My mother booked the hall first and ordered the invite cards before telling me. It was a shock and i became really ill. You could call it a forced marriage. Horrible times especially as they had educated me etc and i was born here. But the pressure was immense and in my early 20's i did'nt think i could fight it. The only option was to run away but i did'nt want to do that as I loved my family. My parents thought this was normal but my siblings did not. They were brought up here too. But i was the first one they did this to. Having said that I have been married 23 years ... The first 10 were not very nice times but we are in a good place now. I would not do this to my children at all so times are changing.


you must have a very strong character to have 
come thru all this and yet retain your postitivity.
I think big changes can be made by individuals
making changes in own attitudes and its good 
to know your children wont be treated the same
as you were.

There have been some unpalatable( by todays
standards) marriage customs in this country
until relatively recently!
It takes courage to go against long-held
traditions so its good that you did not
turn against your parents- tho it must have
been hard not too.

----------

swmc66 (16-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> You could call it a forced marriage...


I'm shocked that this happened to you.  :Sad: 




> I would not do this to my children at all so times are changing.


I think your children are very lucky to have you as a mother.  :Smile: 

I'm glad Alya's family calmed down somewhat. Even though I'm not terribly involved in Alya and Gary's relationship (I don't know what a lovely young girl like her sees in him), I don't want her to give into her family and let them win.

I wish I hadn't previously seen a picture of Callum in the salon, because I would have been very surprised to see him there if I hadn't been expecting it.  Why on earth did Kylie tell someone so untrustworthy where she lives and works?

The Grimshaws et al looked really silly squashed around one side of the dining table.  Why do they do that in soaps?  I'd rather it was filmed realistically than be able to see everyone's face at all times.  It was quite funny seeing their discomfort at being in the company of a vicar though.  Why is Sean so worried about what he says in front of a vicar he met in a gay club and who obviously had a lot of real life experience before becoming a vicar?

Nick was certainly very impressed with Erica (which is more than can be said for Gail  :Big Grin: )!

----------

Perdita (16-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Thanks Dazzle

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

alya is acting way ott with gary she only knows him a few months and seeing him a few weeks is he the love of her life already

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

If he is the first man in her life that she was in a relationship with, then maybe he is

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2014), parkerman (17-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> alya is acting way ott with gary she only knows him a few months and seeing him a few weeks is he the love of her life already





> If he is the first man in her life that she was in a relationship with, then maybe he is


Good point, Perdy.  Looking back at a couple of my first serious relationships, OTT is a very good description of my overwrought feelings!  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (18-12-2014), Perdita (17-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Good point, Perdy.  Looking back at a couple of my first serious relationships, OTT is a very good description of my overwrought feelings!


 :Embarrassment:   Been there too once or twice   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Snagglepus

It that it with Norris and the telescope?

----------


## lizann

> If he is the first man in her life that she was in a relationship with, then maybe he is


i think she has had relationships before after all gary meet her at a club, even if he is first she is way ott

----------


## lizann

> If he is the first man in her life that she was in a relationship with, then maybe he is


i think she has had relationships before after all gary meet her at a club, even if he is first she is way ott

----------


## swmc66

Yes and she let him stay overnight ...although nothing happened.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes and she let him stay overnight ...although nothing happened.


I think it's more that she couldn't get rid of him because he passed out rather than she let him stay overnight.

I don't know why Gary's so surprised that Kal sacked him. It was unfair of the latter to do so, but not unpredictable surely?

I can't believe that all the Nazirs are moving into that house. I thought sure it must be either the grandparents or Kal and the kids moving in, not both! Where are they all sleeping?  They were living in a much bigger house going by the celebration scenes we saw there previously. Talk about suspending our disbelief!

I like Nick and Erica together. As Steph said, it's nice to see him smile for a change.

Gavin...  :Wub:   No wonder Steph's got her eye on him!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> Gavin...   No wonder Steph's got her eye on him!


I saw him first  !!!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Gavin...   No wonder Steph's got her eye on him!


I saw him first  !!!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

> I saw him first  !!!


Meanie!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (18-12-2014)

----------


## mariba

I really don't like Gary-never have. I'm glad Alya broke up with him. Like she said ' If I knew you were the right person, maybe then..' She just realized Gary isn't good enough for her. How could he be? It's very selfish of him to go after a young ambitious girl when he himself doesn't have any prospects for his own future-not even a job at the moment because of 'falling in love' with her..! What an idiot..

Nick is my favourite..again <3  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2014), Glen1 (18-12-2014), lizann (18-12-2014), maidmarian (18-12-2014), tammyy2j (19-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I really don't like Gary-never have. I'm glad Alya broke up with him. Like she said ' If I knew you were the right person, maybe then..' She just realized Gary isn't good enough for her. How could he be? It's very selfish of him to go after a young ambitious girl when he himself doesn't have any prospects for his own future-not even a job at the moment because of 'falling in love' with her..! What an idiot.


Agreed, I don't know what she saw in him either.  I don't like the fact that her family got their own way though.  I wonder if this story is finished yet?

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Some things about Gary are good. He can be incredibly kind and thoughtful. I liked it when he saw past Izzy's disability and was good with chesney. Yes he and his family do not have money or the best jobs and he has done some stupid things during his time. He also does'nt have looks on his side. But some of the couples they have got together have been strange on Corrie e.g Tina and Peter. very unrealistic pairing. Again i think i have missed an episode as i did'nt realise Gary and Alya had broken up! If Nick has cheered up I am happy as he has changed too much for my liking.

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2014), tammyy2j (19-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder would Anna still choose Gary over Owen

I did laugh at Gary drinking Owen's cans of beer 

Also yes how can all of the Nazirs fit into Anna's house, is it 4 bedrooms?

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2014), lizann (19-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Erica so far

----------


## Dazzle

> Some things about Gary are good.


You're right, he has had some good moments, but they're outweighed by the bad in my book.  I don't care about looks or money, it's Gary's unlikable personality which makes Alya's feelings for him unbelievable to me, but I guess she doesn't know what we know about Gary's past.  Nothing can be worse than the unlikely pairing of Tina and Peter though!  :EEK!: 




> I wonder would Anna still choose Gary over Owen


Almost certainly, I'd say.  Owen's behaviour towards Gary is pretty unfair considering it was Izzy who finished with him.




> Also yes how can all of the Nazirs fit into Anna's house, is it 4 bedrooms?


I doubt it.  The Platt's house is the same and remember the fuss over Gail having to move into the boxroom?  Just don't ask how come Michael fits into that room with Gail...

----------


## parkerman

How many were living in the house when Anna and Owen were there? It was pretty overcrowded then as well.

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2014)

----------


## alan45

> How many were living in the house when Anna and Owen were there? It was pretty overcrowded then as well.


Its like all soap houses, they have tardis like qualities.. They also must have amazing solicitors and estate agents who are able to complete surveys, land registry ad transfers of deed within minutes.

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2014), lizann (19-12-2014), maidmarian (19-12-2014), parkerman (19-12-2014), sarah c (22-12-2014), tammyy2j (21-12-2014)

----------


## alan45

> How many were living in the house when Anna and Owen were there? It was pretty overcrowded then as well.


Its like all soap houses, they have tardis like qualities.. They also must have amazing solicitors and estate agents who are able to complete surveys, land registry ad transfers of deed within minutes.

----------


## Dazzle

> How many were living in the house when Anna and Owen were there? It was pretty overcrowded then as well.


It was Anna and Owen, Katy and Joseph, and Faye (I think Gary moved in after Katy moved out).  That was crowded, but just about believable, for a 3 bedroomed house.  The bedrooms must be pretty small going by the size of downstairs.

The only explanation I can think of for the Nazirs living there is that Kal and Zeedan share a room.  :Searchme:

----------

parkerman (19-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

kal could live on his own with alya and zeedan they are all old enough

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2014), tammyy2j (21-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> kal could live on his own with alya and zeedan they are all old enough


It's completely unrealistic that all the Nazirs are squashed into that small three bedroomed house.  It would have been much more appropriate for Kal and the kids to move into Coronation Street.  The grandparents could have visited the house often so it wouldn't have limited their scenes at all.  The writers don't have any problem with Audrey living further afield, so why not do the same for Yasmeen and Sharif?

I think the writers genuinely want us to forget that Tracey is a cold blooded murderer, given her unlikely protest to Tony that Rob "killed a girl".  :Searchme: 

I found that final scene with Tracey and Tony getting passionate woeful and extremely contrived.  :Sick:

----------

lizann (22-12-2014), parkerman (21-12-2014), tammyy2j (21-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe its the asian son living with his parents thing they ae getting across.  But the house is way smaller than last one and they have downsized and it seems come to not such a nice area as before. Pretty strange as they are coming up in the world in terms of having businesses and community centre. David and family live with his mum. Todd lives with his mum and so does everyone else by the looks of it. Julie's house will probably become available soon once she moves in with Dev. Maybe the family can buy across the road as well

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe its the asian son living with his parents thing they ae getting across.  But the house is way smaller than last one and they have downsized and it seems come to not such a nice area as before. Pretty strange as they are coming up in the world in terms of having businesses and community centre. David and family live with his mum. Todd lives with his mum and so does everyone else by the looks of it. Julie's house will probably become available soon once she moves in with Dev. Maybe the family can buy across the road as well


Thanks.  I was thinking after I posted that maybe it's a cultural thing that the whole family live together.  However, as you say, they've downsized considerably with little to no explanation so it's still puzzling.  I can suspend my disbelief about lots of others living on the street in overcrowded conditions by the fact that they've got little money, but that doesn't apply to the Nazirs.  :Searchme:

----------

lizann (22-12-2014), parkerman (21-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> I think the writers genuinely want us to forget that Tracey is a cold blooded murderer, given her unlikely protest to Tony that Rob "killed a girl"


Yes, it was as though she isn't a murderer herself.

Anyway, I'm sure she can lend her expertise to get Rob off on a technicality....

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> Thanks.  I was thinking after I posted that maybe it's a cultural thing that the whole family live together.  However, as you say, they've downsized considerably with little to no explanation so it's still puzzling.  I can suspend my disbelief about lots of others living on the street in overcrowded conditions by the fact that they've got little money, but that doesn't apply to the Nazirs.


It was the same when Dev downsized to move to the Street with Sunita.

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> It was the same when Dev downsized to move to the Street with Sunita.


But was Dev not broke after his other shops did not do well and he had to sell his big house to pay for his children from his relationships with other women?

----------


## Perdita

> It was the same when Dev downsized to move to the Street with Sunita.


But was Dev not broke after his other shops did not do well and he had to sell his big house to pay for his children from his relationships with other women?

----------


## alan45

> It was the same when Dev downsized to move to the Street with Sunita.


Everybody wants to live in a terraced house these days

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2014), maidmarian (21-12-2014)

----------


## alan45

> It was the same when Dev downsized to move to the Street with Sunita.


Everybody wants to live in a terraced house these days

----------


## parkerman

> But was Dev not broke after his other shops did not do well and he had to sell his big house to pay for his children from his relationships with other women?


No, that happened after he moved back to Coronation Street. He lost his money when the tram crashed into his shop because he wasn't insured.

----------

Perdita (21-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

............................................

----------


## Snagglepus

> No, that happened after he moved back to Coronation Street. He lost his money when the tram crashed into his shop because he wasn't insured.


I wonder why Dev never claimed compensation for his losses?
A "No Win No Fee" company would have got him a few bob.

----------


## Perdita

I thought because his other shops were doing badly was the reason he could not afford the insurance for the shop the train crashed into ...

----------


## Snagglepus

But surely he would have been able to claim damages from the Tram company, just like pedestrians claim and they don't have insurance.

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

That answers my question about Dev in another section. How crazy not to have insurance. He seems like a sensible experienced businessman that is the first thing you have. He never mentions Amber anymore strange.

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> Yes and she let him stay overnight ...although nothing happened.


was she not sharing a flat then, but is now back home??

if she was flat sharing close enough, even when at Uni, to meet Gary - why move back now?

----------


## sarah c

my main concern with gary at the moment is that his clothes seem to be shrinking and getting tighter and tighter??!!

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2014), parkerman (22-12-2014), swmc66 (22-12-2014), tammyy2j (23-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> But surely he would have been able to claim damages from the Tram company, just like pedestrians claim and they don't have insurance.


True, as would the others who were injured and/or had property damage I'd imagine.

Soaps never do follow ups to stories properly though.  Once a story's over, it's usually done and dusted as far the writers are concerned.

----------

maidmarian (23-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

> was she not sharing a flat then, but is now back home??
> 
> if she was flat sharing close enough, even when at Uni, to meet Gary - why move back now?


i think she just stayed with a mate that night

----------

sarah c (23-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

> was she not sharing a flat then, but is now back home??
> 
> if she was flat sharing close enough, even when at Uni, to meet Gary - why move back now?


i think she just stayed with a mate that night

----------


## Snagglepus

My flesh was creeping tonight, the women are like dogs on heat.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not a fan of Gary, but I did feel sorry for him when Izzy and Owen were having a go.  They were unnecessarily vicious.  :Thumbsdown: 

Much as I hated the Tracey/Tony hookup, I'm enjoying watching him squirm now.  :Big Grin: 

I thought the scene where Steve lost his temper with Lloyd was very well played.  I'm looking forward to the big get-together in the Rovers on Christmas Day. Hopefully there'll be lots of drama.

----------

Glen1 (23-12-2014), parkerman (23-12-2014), tammyy2j (23-12-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Tracey/Tony. 
What was Tracey on about saying that was a mistake. She knew what she was doing. There is no such thing as "and the next thing I knew".

----------


## Dazzle

> Tracey/Tony. 
> What was Tracey on about saying that was a mistake. She knew what she was doing. There is no such thing as "and the next thing I knew".


I think most of us have done things which seemed like a good idea at the time, but that we almost immediately regretted.  Tracey didn't appear to be very regretful though.

I agree about people saying "and the next thing I knew".  They're trying to absolve themselves from responsibility by saying that, but the fact is they made the decision to do whatever it is they later regret.

----------

maidmarian (23-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> I'm not a fan of Gary, but I did feel sorry for him when Izzy and Owen were having a go.  They were unnecessarily vicious. .


 I agree. The whole situation only arose because Izzy thought that Gary was interested in getting back with her, when he wasn't. She can't blame Gary for her own wishful thinking and getting it wrong.

Incidentally, I know this must have been covered somewhere but I've forgotten, where's Anna gone?

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014), Glen1 (23-12-2014), tammyy2j (23-12-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

> I know this must have been covered somewhere but I've forgotten, where's Anna gone?


That was a surprise to me too...

----------


## Perdita

Does Anna not have several jobs at the moment?  She was probably working ...

----------


## swmc66

She said she was going somewhere and nearly cancelled because of Gary

----------

Perdita (23-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

I'm glad it's not just me then!

Gary said last night that he wished his mother was around, that's when I realised she'd actually gone away somewhere, but don't remember where she's gone.

----------


## Glen1

I'm pretty sure she went to visit her aunt for a few days but is due back for Xmas.

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014), parkerman (23-12-2014), Perdita (23-12-2014), tammyy2j (23-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm pretty sure she went to visit her aunt for a few days but is due back for Xmas.


Thanks, I missed that too.  It must have been an extremely quick scene for most of us to blink and miss it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> Does Anna not have several jobs at the moment?  She was probably working ...


roy's place and the pub any other jobs?

i didn't know she was gone off either

----------


## lizann

> Does Anna not have several jobs at the moment?  She was probably working ...


roy's place and the pub any other jobs?

i didn't know she was gone off either

----------


## Glen1

> Thanks, I missed that too.  It must have been an extremely quick scene for most of us to blink and miss it!


I must have got it wrong ,you guys don't normally miss things,... :Stick Out Tongue:  I do frequently... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I must have got it wrong ,you guys don't normally miss things,... I do frequently...


No, I think you're right Glen.  I do vaguely remember it now you've reminded me.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (24-12-2014), parkerman (24-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

doll house wars is only decent storyline for me

lloyd drinks too many classes of whiskey or brandy for someone who had a heart attack

----------

parkerman (25-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

doll house wars is only decent storyline for me

lloyd drinks too many classes of whiskey or brandy for someone who had a heart attack

----------


## swmc66

Its odd how he has been written out when celebrity get me out of here has long gone. They must film way in advance.

----------

parkerman (25-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

It's about 2-3 months isn't it?

----------


## swmc66

It started mid November and finished end of first week of December.

----------


## parkerman

Apparently they normally film six weeks in advance but it can be anything up to three months, if, for example, they know an actor is leaving or going off on leave of absence.

----------

sarah c (29-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

can gary not get any unemployment allowance/dole?

----------


## Perdita

Think you need to have worked for a certain time to be entitled

----------


## Perdita

Think you need to have worked for a certain time to be entitled

----------

lizann (25-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

bad xmas episode and damn kylie didn't put up much of a fight for her kids and david she just went off with callum in the end

----------

Glen1 (25-12-2014), parkerman (25-12-2014), tammyy2j (25-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely, lizann. David can't just throw her out and tell her to say goodbye to the kids. What would have happened if she refused to go, or go and take the kids with her? Another case of a soap woman just rolling over?

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014), Glen1 (25-12-2014), lizann (27-12-2014), maidmarian (26-12-2014), sarah c (29-12-2014), tammyy2j (26-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Not knowing how a drug addict feels myself, but aren't there a lot of criminal acts performed by drug addicts that they would never do if they were not hooked on the stuff?  Is it possible that her actions are so unlike from her because of the addiction?

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

She probablt thought they were all better off without her. She must love her kids to do that

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

It didn't look that way when she was saying goodbye to Max or pleading with David to let her stay.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Don't know why she left then. She normally puts up an argument

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I kind of agree with all of you about Kylie's behaviour upon leaving David and the kids.  There's no clear cut reason I can see, and yes, it's disappointing yet again that a woman rolls over for the men in a soap, Parkerman.

I can understand why she left David - she knew that she'd had her last chance with him and that he'd never believe another word she said.  What made less sense is that she'd leave her kids (and I bet she won't even contact them while she's away) or go off with scumbag Callum. Also, David called it his house but as far as I'm aware it's owned jointly by both of them so he had no right to chuck her out.

I saw a woman with no fight left in her, but the writers could have at least left her with a shred of dignity in the end by telling Callum to go to hell when he pulled up in his car.  :Wal2l: 

I found the episode otherwise enjoyable though not exceptional. The scene where Sally and the girls tricked Tim and Kevin into thinking they'd eaten the Christmas dinner was amusing and ultimately heartwarming.

I would be looking forward to tonight's episode but from what I read in the Radio Times (who managed to spoil nearly the whole plot  :Angry: ), it sounds pretty grim.  :Sad:

----------

parkerman (26-12-2014), sarah c (29-12-2014), swmc66 (27-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nice to see the old Leanne back and her and Carla sticking up for Roy

Gary the idiot robbing his mother's work place

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kylie could have gone and stayed with Becky or Eva or at least telephoned Eva or Gail to see how the kids were

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014), lizann (27-12-2014), sarah c (29-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> Kylie could have gone and stayed with Becky....


Isn't Becky in Barbados?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Isn't Becky in Barbados?


Not sure where exactly just that it is abroad 

Or she could have signed herself into rehab facility not just leave with Callum

----------


## maidmarian

> Kylie could have gone and stayed with Becky or Eva or at least telephoned Eva or Gail to see how the kids were


Yes thats so. It must be difficult to write out
a character when they coming  back in a few
months.
But this storyline has been done for "drama"
and is ill-thought out &unrealistic in many ways
and has made characters unnecessarily 
unpleasant.
Even the old faithful"going to visit relative"
plot tho repititous would have been preferable.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Kylie could have gone and stayed with Becky or Eva or at least telephoned Eva or Gail to see how the kids were


Yes thats so. It must be difficult to write out
a character when they coming  back in a few
months.
But this storyline has been done for "drama"
and is ill-thought out &unrealistic in many ways
and has made characters unnecessarily 
unpleasant.
Even the old faithful"going to visit relative"
plot tho repititous would have been preferable.

----------

lizann (27-12-2014), swmc66 (27-12-2014), tammyy2j (26-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I think the Tim and Kevin pairing is very clever

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014), lizann (27-12-2014), mariba (27-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Its the first time I thought sinead was a good actress

----------


## lizann

> Not knowing how a drug addict feels myself, but aren't there a lot of criminal acts performed by drug addicts that they would never do if they were not hooked on the stuff?  Is it possible that her actions are so unlike from her because of the addiction?


she is off the gear now and she didn't even put up a fight for her family, selfish cow no need for her to return, david and kids better without her

----------


## lizann

> Its the first time I thought sinead was a good actress


her giving evidence against roy will cause problems with ches now

never knew she was even friends with gary was that there first scene together 

where is carla and gail flying off too?

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Its the first time I thought sinead was a good actress


her giving evidence against roy will cause problems with ches now

never knew she was even friends with gary was that there first scene together 

where is carla and gail flying off too?

----------


## parkerman

Carla's going to L.A., Gail's going to see Sarah Louise.

----------

lizann (27-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> never knew she was even friends with gary was that there first scene together


I don't think they're friends.

Poor Roy!  :Sad: 

I was surprised by how prolonged the beating was that he gave Gary as it seemed out of character. As Chesney said, he must have felt very threatened (and of course was extremely stressed because of missing Hayley). How will he cope in jail?

I thought it was totally unnecessary for Sinead to tell everyone that Roy's attack was vicious (or words to that effect).  She knows him well by now and surely realises that there were extenuating circumstances. OK, she she was right to have told the police the truth, but she seemed to go out of her way to portray the usually decent Roy in as bad a light as possible!  :Angry: 

David's self pity is getting on my nerves and, more annoyingly, he wasn't at all bothered when Eva told him that Callum's dangerous.

Sally's stinky house...  :Rotfl:

----------

lizann (27-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she is

----------


## mariba

Corrie is doing it again..turning the whole street against one person-and that person being Roy!!! Is this a joke?? Gary  is the most annoying character-always been, and everyone should know by now all the things he's done to his family!! Anna is always behaving like she some sort of victim and always wrapping Gary in cotton wool. He's never learned to take any sort of responsibility. And Sinead then-another annoying baby face. Roy would have never done that-only that he had had enough of those youths and thought it was one of them in the cafe! This highlights what happens in reality when vulnerable people are pushed too far protecting their own homes! Anyone can easily end up in prison. I just hope they don't drag this on for too long.. I surely hope that Gary will take all the responsibility, Anna would just shut up and move on, and those youths would be arrested (or Roy could end up becoming friends with them..something else than this anyway..) and Roy would get peace to get on with his life. Please write some nice storylines for Roy. My fear is that this will drag on..Roy will find it hard to forget what he's done etc...yawn.... Windasses living in that small flat is ridiculous! Sally and Tim and Kevin are the best at the moment..Corrie has gone downhill a bit..

----------


## parkerman

> Corrie is doing it again..turning the whole street against one person-and that person being Roy!!! Is this a joke??


Sinead is the only person who has criticised Roy and that's because she saw what happened. Anna and Owen accepted that Gary had been trying to steal money. Ches immediately came to Roy's defence. So where is this "whole street" that is against Roy?

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014), Perdita (27-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sinead is the only person who has criticised Roy and that's because she saw what happened. Anna and Owen accepted that Gary had been trying to steal money. Ches immediately came to Roy's defence. So where is this "whole street" that is against Roy?


I have to agree that so far only Sinead has turned against Roy, but I am a bit worried about what'll happen next.

I want Roy to find some happiness now.

----------

mariba (27-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, she is


To whom are you referring, Perdy?  :Smile:

----------


## mariba

> Sinead is the only person who has criticised Roy and that's because she saw what happened. Anna and Owen accepted that Gary had been trying to steal money. Ches immediately came to Roy's defence. So where is this "whole street" that is against Roy?


This always happens in Corrie-so just wait&see. It's not happening as strongly this time, but Anna don't know the whole truth yet about beating so she will be against Roy when she hears I bet. My only hope is Gary that he actually takes responsibility and explains everyone what REALLY happened. Doesn't look good though as he didn't want to see anyone in hospital.(nothing to do with injuries or shock in his case! ) I just fear this whole storyline with Roy&'youths' never ends....

----------


## mariba

> Sinead is the only person who has criticised Roy and that's because she saw what happened. Anna and Owen accepted that Gary had been trying to steal money. Ches immediately came to Roy's defence. So where is this "whole street" that is against Roy?


This always happens in Corrie-so just wait&see. It's not happening as strongly this time, but Anna don't know the whole truth yet about beating so she will be against Roy when she hears I bet. My only hope is Gary that he actually takes responsibility and explains everyone what REALLY happened. Doesn't look good though as he didn't want to see anyone in hospital.(nothing to do with injuries or shock in his case! ) I just fear this whole storyline with Roy&'youths' never ends....
Well-I know Carla will be on Roy's side..always.

----------


## swmc66

Sinead can only go what she saw. It was horrific from where she was standing. She stopped Roy beating him further i think by calming him down as he was obviously really scared and not on his normal state. I hope them young louts dont ever come back to coronation street and that Roy has some peace and happiness in his life. if Roy had been thinking straight he would have called the police from upstairs. But when your in that sort of situation you dont think .  Gary was in the wrong. I think Anna should not be hard on Roy. How can you rob your friends.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014), Perdita (27-12-2014), sarah c (29-12-2014), tammyy2j (29-12-2014)

----------


## Katy

You could see that Chesney wasn't happy with Sinead but she could only say what she saw. 

Do feel sorry for poor Roy though! Hope this story with the youths disappears soon I don't like it. Wait till Carla finds out about Gary she will hit the roof!!

----------


## Katy

You could see that Chesney wasn't happy with Sinead but she could only say what she saw. 

Do feel sorry for poor Roy though! Hope this story with the youths disappears soon I don't like it. Wait till Carla finds out about Gary she will hit the roof!!

----------


## lizann

anna against roy even though gary was robbing him 

so sick now of steve's "depression" storyline if you can even call it that and go away andrea 

leanne and fake gavin have good chemistry

----------


## lizann

anna against roy even though gary was robbing him 

so sick now of steve's "depression" storyline if you can even call it that and go away andrea 

leanne and fake gavin have good chemistry

----------


## Dazzle

Everyone's on Roy side but Anna (and Sinead of course).  If Gary can forgive him, why can't she?

I'm getting fed up of Owen's nastiness to Gary.  Can't he see that his attitude helped drive Gary to steal (not that it excuses Gary though)?  I wonder that Anna's so forgiving of Owen but not Roy.  :Searchme: 

Steve cooking the books is not good!

I like Leanne in the bistro.  It's about time the character was given something decent to do again.

----------


## Perdita

I too feel Owen is going out of his way to have a go at Gary... even in hospital he is giving him a hard time.... Gary feels bad enough about everything and breaking Faye's headphones.   Spoiler:     I wonder if this will escalate to Owen and Anna breaking up and thus giving Owen his exit storyline?   :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2014), Glen1 (30-12-2014), maidmarian (30-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I too feel Owen is going out of his way to have a go at Gary... even in hospital he is giving him a hard time.... Gary feels bad enough about everything and breaking Faye's headphones.   Spoiler:     I wonder if this will escalate to Owen and Anna breaking up and thus giving Owen his exit storyline?


I think you're right.  Characters are often changed to   Spoiler:    facilitate exits - Kylie being a recent example.  It's annoying for us viewers though, especially when characters like Owen have seen a lot of growth.  He used to be nasty when he first appeared but changed on getting together with Anna.  There doesn't seem to have been a reasonable explanation for his going backwards again.

----------

Perdita (30-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> I think you're right.  Characters are often changed to   Spoiler:    facilitate exits - Kylie being a recent example.  It's annoying for us viewers though, especially when characters like Owen have seen a lot of growth.  He used to be nasty when he first appeared but changed on getting together with Anna.  There doesn't seem to have been a reasonable explanation for his going backwards again.


Although Owen has changed over the course of his time on the Street, the old Owen has always been there simmering under the surface. I think what really did it this time was the way he perceived Gary treating his daughter, Izzy. We know that what happened was really Izzy's misreading of the situation, nevertheless she was hurt and Owen blames Gary.

Anna blaming Roy and Owen blaming Gary both come down to parents loving and protecting their children. See Shirley in Eastenders for another example. And which of us, who are parents, can say we wouldn't act in the same way when our children are involved?

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2014), Glen1 (30-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Anna blaming Roy and Owen blaming Gary both come down to parents loving and protecting their children. See Shirley in Eastenders for another example. And which of us, who are parents, can say we wouldn't act in the same way when our children are involved?


Yeah, I absolutely agree about parents taking their children's sides.  It's just that Owen's unpleasantness has turned into a campaign of bullying that would be more suited to an enemy like Phelan rather than Anna's son (even if Izzy was recently inadvertently hurt by him).  I can't understand why Anna's going along with it either. 

Anna blaming Roy for the attack is more understandable to me, but I think she'll forgive Roy eventually.

(As for Shirley in EE, it's in character for her to be obnoxious, but I do understand why she's taken Dean's side - even though he makes my skin crawl!)

----------


## Snagglepus

So Phelan got away with all he did, I was expecting some "comeuppance" storyline in that saga.

----------


## Dazzle

> So Phelan got away with all he did, I was expecting some "comeuppance" storyline in that saga.


I know, that storyline fizzled out rather limply didn't it?

----------

Perdita (30-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Although Owen has changed over the course of his time on the Street, the old Owen has always been there simmering under the surface. I think what really did it this time was the way he perceived Gary treating his daughter, Izzy. We know that what happened was really Izzy's misreading of the situation, nevertheless she was hurt and Owen blames Gary.
> 
> Anna blaming Roy and Owen blaming Gary both come down to parents loving and protecting their children. See Shirley in Eastenders for another example. And which of us, who are parents, can say we wouldn't act in the same way when our children are involved?


I would like to think that after the initial anger of seeing my daughter hurt, the fact that Gary never intended to upset her would make me leave Gary alone and focus on support Izzy. Anna is still in shock and I guess also a bit embarrassed that Gary actually was going to steal from Roy and stunned by the violence used by Roy making it easier to shift the blame .... I just hope she tells Owen to stop taunting Gary as it surely is not helping anyone ..

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Although Owen has changed over the course of his time on the Street, the old Owen has always been there simmering under the surface. I think what really did it this time was the way he perceived Gary treating his daughter, Izzy. We know that what happened was really Izzy's misreading of the situation, nevertheless she was hurt and Owen blames Gary.
> 
> Anna blaming Roy and Owen blaming Gary both come down to parents loving and protecting their children. See Shirley in Eastenders for another example. And which of us, who are parents, can say we wouldn't act in the same way when our children are involved?


I would like to think that after the initial anger of seeing my daughter hurt, the fact that Gary never intended to upset her would make me leave Gary alone and focus on support Izzy. Anna is still in shock and I guess also a bit embarrassed that Gary actually was going to steal from Roy and stunned by the violence used by Roy making it easier to shift the blame .... I just hope she tells Owen to stop taunting Gary as it surely is not helping anyone ..

----------

maidmarian (30-12-2014), parkerman (30-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I just hope she tells Owen to stop taunting Gary as it surely is not helping anyone ..


I find it a complete mystery why she allows this to happen.  As Parkerman says, it's natural to jump to the defence of your children, and Anna certainly has a long history of doing just that, so why is she ignoring Owen's bullying and belittling of Gary?  It doesn't make any sense...  :Searchme:

----------

parkerman (30-12-2014), Perdita (30-12-2014)

----------


## mariba

I can fully understand Owen. He finds it hard to forgive Gary for what he's done to the whole family. Because of his stupidity, they fell in financial difficulties and ended up losing their home as well. Gary is nothing but bad news-anything he touches he ruins. I for one find it very hard to like Gary's character as well and would be more than happy to see him gone.
The whole storyline with Roy is strange..If Gary takes the full responsibility, in the real life the police would leave it to that. Or they would find the real culprits who actually caused Roy to be frightened and act the way he did. I just don't understand when he was so frightened, why didn't he call the police from his flat and maybe Ty or any other neighbour?? Doesn't make any sense. Also-why hasn't Roy told to anyone(especially to Anna) that he didn't know it was Gary before he was lying on the ground and turned around? PLUS-I think it was very odd that Gary didn't say a word in the cafe when Roy hit him?? A shout and turn around?? Not believable.
As for Anna-she behaves as always, I knew this would happen!! I really liked Anna with Hayley's illness storyline, but she's going back to her old annoying self again.. 
And Mary saying in the pub that 'violence is never the answer'?? Yeah right! What was it when she abducted Norris??

I really like Steve depression storyline..made me cry last night to see him in the dark bedroom..I think his mum is starting to realize..I don't understand why they can't see that he's not right??! There's not one(AGAIN!!!) who would offer some sympathy for him and just listen..no, everyone around him are just shouting..I can fully understand where he's coming from, he thinks he's no good to anyone and was just building this bubble(his car)around him where he didn't have to face his depression..and Christmas for Amy was his last go to try to escape his problems. His world is starting to crumble slowly and he has to start to face his problems..but is unable to cope..I think he's a great actor and I really salute Corrie for taking depression as a storyline. I hope that Steve and Michelle will fall in love again.

----------

parkerman (30-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I can fully understand Owen. He finds it hard to forgive Gary for what he's done to the whole family. Because of his stupidity, they fell in financial difficulties and ended up losing their home as well. Gary is nothing but bad news-anything he touches he ruins. I for one find it very hard to like Gary's character as well and would be more than happy to see him gone.


Whatever part Gary played in the Phelan thing has, until now, long been forgiven and forgotten.  It was ultimately Owen's decision to go into business with him, which he's since admitted, and he bears most of the blame (especially since he was fully aware of Phelan's character).  Gary was an idiot to hit Phelan but he was manipulated by the latter, as the whole family well knows.  

I'm not excusing Gary, as I don't like him either, but this nonsense from Owen has come out of nowhere.  Either he held a grudge about the Phelan thing or he didn't.  If he secretly did, then there should have been some hints about it. It's badly written either way.

I still stand by the fact that Anna would not put up with Owen's constant snide remarks and nastiness to Gary, whatever the rights and wrongs of Gary's behaviour.




> And Mary saying in the pub that 'violence is never the answer'?? Yeah right! What was it when she abducted Norris??


Very true!!  :Big Grin: 




> I really like Steve depression storyline..made me cry last night to see him in the dark bedroom..I think his mum is starting to realize..I don't understand why they can't see that he's not right??! There's not one(AGAIN!!!) who would offer some sympathy for him and just listen..no, everyone around him are just shouting..I can fully understand where he's coming from, he thinks he's no good to anyone and was just building this bubble(his car)around him where he didn't have to face his depression..and Christmas for Amy was his last go to try to escape his problems. His world is starting to crumble slowly and he has to start to face his problems..but is unable to cope..I think he's a great actor and I really salute Corrie for taking depression as a storyline. I hope that Steve and Michelle will fall in love again.


I was fully in agreement with you about Steve's depression until the last sentence! I hope Steve never takes Michelle back as she's undermined him from day one, but I think that's a futile hope.  :Sad:

----------

Perdita (30-12-2014)

----------


## mariba

I don't like Michelle either-never really have, but I think it would be great to see Michelle grow too and to start treating Steve right. We've seen they do love each other, but Michelle just shows it wrong sometimes..I think most of us make mistakes in relationship and it would be nice to see them pull through..

I don't think Gary's part in Phelan storyline is all forgotten as he played a huge part in it-they were wrong getting in the business with Phelan but they are where they are because of Gary's temper, and he's giving more reasons every day for Owen to be more disappoined on him. If I was in Owen's shoes, I would find it extremely hard to deal with Gary too. It's time for Gary to grow up or leave the street, wouldn't miss him. Hopefully Alya won't get back together with him..!

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2014), parkerman (30-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't like Michelle either-never really have, but I think it would be great to see Michelle grow too and to start treating Steve right. We've seen they do love each other, but Michelle just shows it wrong sometimes..I think most of us make mistakes in relationship and it would be nice to see them pull through..


I'm not sure I agree with you, but I'm willing to be convinced.  We'll have to see how the storyline progresses...  :Big Grin:

----------


## maidmarian

I was fully in agreement with you about Steve's depression until the last sentence! I hope Steve never takes Michelle back as she's undermined him from day one, but I think that's a futile hope.  :Sad: [/QUOTE]

Exactly what I thought Dazzle. Despite Maribas
hope  I think Steve and Michelle are a no-hope
couple. You can move on from some things
if both people want to and things havent been
too bad. But Michelles mental bullying has been
so persistent & consistent that I hope Steve has
the courage to end it or in real-life his problems
would likely start again.

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

I was fully in agreement with you about Steve's depression until the last sentence! I hope Steve never takes Michelle back as she's undermined him from day one, but I think that's a futile hope.  :Sad: [/QUOTE]

Exactly what I thought Dazzle. Despite Maribas
hope  I think Steve and Michelle are a no-hope
couple. You can move on from some things
if both people want to and things havent been
too bad. But Michelles mental bullying has been
so persistent & consistent that I hope Steve has
the courage to end it or in real-life his problems
would likely start again.

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Anna not know Roy's flat was broken into previously, I hope Carla and Leanne tell about the youths hassling him earlier that day 

It is a shame Phelan got away with everything

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Katy

Wait till Carla finds out she will be really angry I imagine. It was nice that Leanne and her stuck up with him in the cafe.

I get that Anna is Gary's mum but surely she has to realise he was in the wrong. Talk about rose tinted glasses. How can she work for Roy when she said she will never forgive him. 

I am quite enjoying the Steve story as well. Think Liz was finally realising in the last episode. It will be good to see how it pans out. I do prefer Steve without Michelle. She's another one getting to much screen time for my liking. She needs something to do all she does at the minute is whinge!

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> I get that Anna is Gary's mum but surely she has to realise he was in the wrong. Talk about rose tinted glasses.


Yes, Gary was in the wrong and Anna was prepared to accept that and that Roy was right to hit him once to stop him stealing. It was when she found out that he chased after him, battered him in the street and when he was down on the ground that she said she couldn't forgive him. I don't think that's rose tinted spectacles when it's your own son you've seen lying in hospital with extensive battering and bruising. Even Roy admits he shouldn't have done it.Yes, we know the circumstances and why Roy did it, but we're not Gary's mother!

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014), Perdita (31-12-2014), Snagglepus (31-12-2014), tammyy2j (02-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

..................................

----------


## Snagglepus

> Yes, Gary was in the wrong and Anna was prepared to accept that and that Roy was right to hit him once to stop him stealing. It was when she found out that he chased after him, battered him in the street and when he was down on the ground that she said she couldn't forgive him. I don't think that's rose tinted spectacles when it's your own son you've seen lying in hospital with extensive battering and bruising. Even Roy admits he shouldn't have done it.Yes, we know the circumstances and why Roy did it, but we're not Gary's mother!


Those are the risks you expose yourself to when you engage in crime.
As we know it is not what Roy would have normally done, but unfurtunately for Gary he was at the end of his tether and lost control of himself, something which would not have happened if there was no burglary.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree with that to some extent. But, to carry it to its logical extension, do you think it would have been ok for Roy to have beat Gary so hard he killed him. And he might have done if Sinead hadn't intervened. And if you were Gary's mother, how would you feel about that?

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014), Glen1 (31-12-2014), maidmarian (31-12-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Ok or not, it is what can happen.
Burglars have been shot when breaking into remote properties. Car thieves have been killed while being chased by the police.

I remember a local case when the father of one lad who killed himself in a stolen car blamed the police, saying if they hadn't chased him his son would still be alive, (I think he drove into a road block in the Mersey Tunnel http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3113342.stm ). In his grief he had forgotten that if his son had not stolen the car he would still be alive.

Not being a hard man or fighter myself, if I came upon a burglar in my house I would have to make my first action the last as I would not be able to defend myself against further attack. If I  killed him I would just take him to some remote place the other side of the country and burn him.

----------


## Dazzle

I can see both sides of the argument, and I think most people would agree that morally (I'm not certain of the legalities) a person is entitled to use reasonable force to defend themselves and their property.  The trouble is that Roy didn't use reasonable force, as Parkerman has eloquently explained.  Anna changed her mind only after she'd heard the details.  I also recognise that people who've been repeatedly victimised are, understandably, likely to overreact, and I hope the law takes that into account in those circumstances.

Most people who know Roy realise he must have been at the end of his tether to behave as he did, which is realistic I think.




> Does Anna not know Roy's flat was broken into previously


I think we have to assume she knows because it's common knowledge as far as I know.

----------

Snagglepus (31-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

She should know that those youths have been causing problems for a while now, I would have thought

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014)

----------


## alan45

Roy should opt for a Jury trial. There is not a jury in the world that would convict him. Roy may have used excessive force but bearing in mind the background and extenuating circumstances his over-reaction is understandable. 

I am not a violent person by nature but we all have a breaking point and when the red mist comes down we snap. 

I know its only a soap but its easy to condemn from behind a computer screen.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014), maidmarian (31-12-2014)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## parkerman

I don't think anyone is condemning Roy. If the remark, "I know its only a soap but its easy to condemn from behind a computer screen" is directed at me, all I am trying to point out is how a mother would feel seeing her son in that state and why it is just as understandable she feels the way she does as what Roy did.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

I can understand that Anna feels that way, it is her son, she feels protective.
She is just ignoring the fact that Roy would not be in this situation, a situation he did not want to be in and would not have been put in, if it were not for Gary starting the ball rolling.

----------

mariba (01-01-2015), parkerman (31-12-2014)

----------


## alan45

> I don't think anyone is condemning Roy. If the remark, "I know its only a soap but its easy to condemn from behind a computer screen" is directed at me, all I am trying to point out is how a mother would feel seeing her son in that state and why it is just as understandable she feels the way she does as what Roy did.


Certainly not directed at you Norman. You should know me better than that.   It applies to us all.  After all none of us know how we would react unless faced with the cicumstances. Its easy for us all to say what we would or wouldnt do from the luxury of a keyboard.

----------

mariba (01-01-2015), parkerman (31-12-2014)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Glen1

Good to see Gary and Roy meeting .Might be a point for them both to start rebuilding their lives, after they've both rightly been dealt with in court imo , maybe community service if they're both lucky. If Roy ,visually, could have seen the ferocity of his assault on Gary outside as we saw it he would have been devastated and mentally destroyed. The sooner he gets rid of the cricket bat the better. 
Absolutely tragic to see Steve at the end ,again so well portrayed.

----------

alan45 (01-01-2015), Dazzle (01-01-2015), lizann (02-01-2015), maidmarian (31-12-2014), parkerman (31-12-2014), Perdita (01-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

So glad Anna told Owen to stop picking holes in everything Gary is doing, long overdue, in my opinion and I joined Steve in shedding a few tears at the end   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2015), Glen1 (01-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

Could this Roy/Gary thing be left here now?? OF COURSE not. I'm sure it has to be dragged on..even Mary has turned against Roy now-hah!
If Gary was my son(and I have 2 kids so I know how it feels to love your kids) I would say 'you got what you deserved now man up!!' Gary is not a 10 yr old boy but a grown man with very bad temper issues(+other problems) -he should get help.
As for Anna-she should forgive Roy straight away and also, to be quite apologetic for what her son has done to him. She has seen it very close how losing Hayley has affected Roy so she should be more understanding than anyone else! I think the whole storyline with Roy and Gary is just rubbish.

Steve is the only one keeping me watching Corrie at the moment. Very sad in the end..I was crying with him too.. :Sad:

----------


## mariba

Could this Roy/Gary thing be left here now?? OF COURSE not. I'm sure it has to be dragged on..even Mary has turned against Roy now-hah!
If Gary was my son(and I have 2 kids so I know how it feels to love your kids) I would say 'you got what you deserved now man up!!' Gary is not a 10 yr old boy but a grown man with very bad temper issues(+other problems) -he should get help.
As for Anna-she should forgive Roy straight away and also, to be quite apologetic for what her son has done to him. She has seen it very close how losing Hayley has affected Roy so she should be more understanding than anyone else! I think the whole storyline with Roy and Gary is just rubbish.

Steve is the only one keeping me watching Corrie at the moment. Very sad in the end..I was crying with him too.. :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (01-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=mariba;814455
If Gary was my son(and I have 2 kids so I know how it feels to love your kids) I would say 'you got what you deserved now man up!!' Gary is not a 10 yr old boy but a grown man with very bad temper issues(+other problems) -he should get help.
As for Anna-she should forgive Roy straight away and also, to be quite apologetic for what her son has done to him

Steve is the only one keeping me watching Corrie at the moment. Very sad in the end..I was crying with him too.. :Sad: [/QUOTE]

very much in.agreement with yr comments
about Gary ( I know adulthood doesnt 
happen overnight when u became 18 yrs-
Corrie have some incredibly juvenile 20+
year olds)

Also agree its very sad seeing Steve- he
must feel very alone- with no one
understanding how he feels.

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=mariba;814455
If Gary was my son(and I have 2 kids so I know how it feels to love your kids) I would say 'you got what you deserved now man up!!' Gary is not a 10 yr old boy but a grown man with very bad temper issues(+other problems) -he should get help.
As for Anna-she should forgive Roy straight away and also, to be quite apologetic for what her son has done to him

Steve is the only one keeping me watching Corrie at the moment. Very sad in the end..I was crying with him too.. :Sad: [/QUOTE]

very much in.agreement with yr comments
about Gary ( I know adulthood doesnt 
happen overnight when u became 18 yrs-
Corrie have some incredibly juvenile 20+
year olds)

Also agree its very sad seeing Steve- he
must feel very alone- with no one
understanding how he feels.

----------


## Dazzle

> Good to see Gary and Roy meeting .Might be a point for them both to start rebuilding their lives, after they've both rightly been dealt with in court imo , maybe community service if they're both lucky.


I love your idea of them both getting community service Glen.  That seems very just, and I think Roy's conscience would feel a lot better if he were punished in some way.

Nice apology from Gary to Roy. I found it completely convincing and was surprised that my heart went out to him. I hope he's learned a valuable lesson and is a more likeable character from now on.




> So glad Anna told Owen to stop picking holes in everything Gary is doing, long overdue, in my opinion...


Yay! Anna stood up to bully boy Owen!  :Cheer: 




> Absolutely tragic to see Steve at the end ,again so well portrayed.





> ...I joined Steve in shedding a few tears at the end


That scene of Steve alone and sobbing at the end was pretty harrowing stuff.  :Sad:

----------

swmc66 (01-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

Anna can be quite a bully herself..

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2015), maidmarian (01-01-2015), tammyy2j (02-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, Gary was in the wrong and Anna was prepared to accept that and that Roy was right to hit him once to stop him stealing. It was when she found out that he chased after him, battered him in the street and when he was down on the ground that she said she couldn't forgive him. I don't think that's rose tinted spectacles when it's your own son you've seen lying in hospital with extensive battering and bruising. Even Roy admits he shouldn't have done it.Yes, we know the circumstances and why Roy did it, but we're not Gary's mother!


Yes true Parkerman but if it was anyone else's son who did this to Roy, Anna would be first out with a pitch fork demanding her own justice for Roy

----------

lizann (02-01-2015), maidmarian (02-01-2015), mariba (02-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes true Parkerman but if it was anyone else's son who did this to Roy, Anna would be first out with a pitch fork demanding her own justice for Roy


I agree with Parkermans general point about
parents. But this is Anna - very inconsistent
and loud-mouthed( a yawper-in local slang)
so more than likely to behave as u suggest!

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes true Parkerman but if it was anyone else's son who did this to Roy, Anna would be first out with a pitch fork demanding her own justice for Roy


I agree with Parkermans general point about
parents. But this is Anna - very inconsistent
and loud-mouthed( a yawper-in local slang)
so more than likely to behave as u suggest!

----------

mariba (02-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

well she has more to come soon and that's when she will need Roy

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2015), mariba (02-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

AND..I still can't understand why Gary didn't let Roy know straight away that it was him-he had plenty of time to turn around. Badly written.

Remember all-Roy only found out it was Gary(and not one of the youths that's been after him)when he was lying on the street and turned around. Of course he shouldn't have beaten anyone that excessively but put yourself in his shoes-he was terrified. And police seemed to be useless as always in protecting him and his home/business. I think everyone has right to protect their own property.
Anna is hypocritical as usual-she would have done exactly the same(or even worse) herself. Roy should fire her, I would love to see how she reacted!!  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (02-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

AND..I still can't understand why Gary didn't let Roy know straight away that it was him-he had plenty of time to turn around. Badly written.

Remember all-Roy only found out it was Gary(and not one of the youths that's been after him)when he was lying on the street and turned around. Of course he shouldn't have beaten anyone that excessively but put yourself in his shoes-he was terrified. And police seemed to be useless as always in protecting him and his home/business. I think everyone has right to protect their own property.
Anna is hypocritical as usual-she would have done exactly the same(or even worse) herself. Roy should fire her, I would love to see how she reacted!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## maidmarian

Anna is hypocritical as usual-she would have done exactly the same(or even worse) herself. Roy should fire her, I would love to see how she reacted!!  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

I agree-but mercy on our eardrums please.
She screeches like one-o over nothing so
the noise over something important is
unimaginable.

----------

mariba (02-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Anna is hypocritical as usual-she would have done exactly the same(or even worse) herself. Roy should fire her, I would love to see how she reacted!!  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

I agree-but mercy on our eardrums please.
She screeches like one-o over nothing so
the noise over something important is
unimaginable.

----------


## swmc66

She should have put her cafe key set in a safe hidden place from her family before she went away. She just left them  on a table with the sign cafe on them. That was asking for trouble. Roy could reprimand her for that as an employer and take away keys from her at least

----------

lizann (02-01-2015), maidmarian (02-01-2015), tammyy2j (03-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Alya is really annoying and irresponsible. Her and Gary deserve one another.

----------


## lizann

kylie could not even call poor max before his doctor visit, horrible selfish cow 

i do wish carla and fiz were there for roy

----------

tammyy2j (03-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

kylie could not even call poor max before his doctor visit, horrible selfish cow 

i do wish carla and fiz were there for roy

----------

mariba (09-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> She should have put her cafe key set in a safe hidden place from her family before she went away. She just left them  on a table with the sign cafe on them. That was asking for trouble. Roy could reprimand her for that as an employer and take away keys from her at least


Obviously Anna was irresponsible but it made me
think.about Insurance for Business Premises.
If there had been serious damage to cafe - would
Annas action or the fact Roy had entrusted the keys
to such a person - have invalidated his insurance.
As we know property is more important to some
than people.

----------


## maidmarian

> She should have put her cafe key set in a safe hidden place from her family before she went away. She just left them  on a table with the sign cafe on them. That was asking for trouble. Roy could reprimand her for that as an employer and take away keys from her at least


Obviously Anna was irresponsible but it made me
think.about Insurance for Business Premises.
If there had been serious damage to cafe - would
Annas action or the fact Roy had entrusted the keys
to such a person - have invalidated his insurance.
As we know property is more important to some
than people.

----------


## swmc66

I think he won't be covered as keys were used, not a forced entry. Nothing seems to have been damaged and no money was in the till. So would not have been much of an insurance claim.

----------


## tammyy2j

I didn't like Mary being mean to Roy, she held poor Norris hostage or did she forget that 

Anna should be grateful Roy is keeping her on in her job, Gary has forgave him why cant she

I still don't like Gary and Alya as a couple

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2015), lizann (03-01-2015), mariba (09-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tracey and Amy are good together

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Alya is really annoying and irresponsible.


How so?  She seems like a really nice girl to me.




> I still don't like Gary and Alya as a couple


I find myself surprisingly warming to them, but I can't see it lasting as they seem unsuited.

I was pleasantly surprised by Yasmeen's reaction to Alya's announcement that she was still seeing Gary. The former's using her head and hoping Alya will tire of Gary rather than try to force them apart - which is far more sensible.

I felt sorry for Roy again. He seems more alone than ever...  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (03-01-2015), parkerman (03-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Speaking as a man here, can I just say: Alya....phoarrrrr!

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2015), Glen1 (03-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Speaking as a man here, can I just say: Alya....phoarrrrr!


Presumably, your wife is not a member here??   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2015), lizann (03-01-2015), parkerman (03-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Speaking as a man here, can I just say: Alya....phoarrrrr!


Presumably, your wife is not a member here??   :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

> Speaking as a man here, can I just say: Alya....phoarrrrr!


She is rather gorgeous lol  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (03-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

she is pretty but terrible actress

----------


## parkerman

> she is pretty but terrible actress


 Who cares? Phoarrrrr!

----------


## lizann

> Who cares? Phoarrrrr!


calm the trousersnake down pman  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Who cares? Phoarrrrr!


calm the trousersnake down pman  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

I said she was iresponsible as she took the item for Beths wedding without permission and ruined it in the process. Then said others said she could take it when they did'nt.  Sad Mary turned Roy away.

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2015), lizann (04-01-2015), tammyy2j (05-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I said she was iresponsible as she took the item for Beths wedding without permission and ruined it in the process. Then said others said she could take it when they did'nt.


Very true!  She seemed genuinely contrite though so I hope she's learned her lesson.

----------

swmc66 (05-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I said she was iresponsible as she took the item for Beths wedding without permission and ruined it in the process. Then said others said she could take it when they did'nt.  Sad Mary turned Roy away.


Sinead was very calm and forgiving of Alya after what she did with the basque, she should have showed some of auntie Beth's fighting Tinker spirit and taken her down  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2015), lizann (05-01-2015), swmc66 (05-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

alya was very bitchy towards izzy 

anna should be glad she has a job after what her son done, i know what i would do with the spatula to her  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2015), Perdita (05-01-2015), tammyy2j (06-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Michael must have some good hearing to be able to hear the mobile phone ringing inside the house ....   :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

I am somewhat at a loss over David's attitude to Kylie. He threw her out of the house, told her never to come back and never to see the children again. Now he wonders why she's gone and is determined to get her back and get her "clean". Well, perhaps if he hadn't thrown her out in the first place......

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2015), Perdita (06-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I was wondering about that too but I think he is missing her, Max clearly misses her and Eva and Michael telling him that Kylie loves  him and the kids probably got him to regret his actions ... and it is a romantic way for Kylie to return after Paula Lane's maternity leave is over .... :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (06-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am somewhat at a loss over David's attitude to Kylie. He threw her out of the house, told her never to come back and never to see the children again. Now he wonders why she's gone and is determined to get her back and get her "clean". Well, perhaps if he hadn't thrown her out in the first place......


I wouldn't mind if it was said he'd changed his mind, but he's acting as if he never wanted her to leave in the first place!  :Searchme: 

Poor, poor Meeeee-chelle.  :Sad:   No one loves her any more  :Sad:  , and she's been out of the dating game so long (what, all of a couple of years?) that she's forgotten how to flirt.  :Sad:   I can hardly see the screen for my tears...  :Crying: 

Now David Neilsen is an actor who can effortlessly pull at our heart strings as the humble Roy. The nasty Anna seems to have caught the bullying gene off Owen!  There's no excuse for the way she spoke to Roy last night, especially since Gary's long since forgiven him, and Roy's been so good to her for many years!!  :Angry:

----------

parkerman (06-01-2015), Perdita (06-01-2015), tammyy2j (06-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

[QUOTE=lizann;814743]alya was very bitchy towards izzy 

She was well out of order. When Sally plays at 'management' she is funny and makes herself look stupid. Alya on the other hand was sinister.

----------


## swmc66

[QUOTE=lizann;814743]alya was very bitchy towards izzy 

She was well out of order. When Sally plays at 'management' she is funny and makes herself look stupid. Alya on the other hand was sinister.

----------

lizann (06-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> She was well out of order. When Sally plays at 'management' she is funny and makes herself look stupid. Alya on the other hand was sinister.


I was surprised by what she said, I must admit.  I wonder if she has a dark side?  I've thought she was nice, if a bit thoughtless, up until now.

----------


## swmc66

If your relatives were coming over you would have more than hot dogs for them, especially if its the first time they are visiting and meeting you

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

....

----------


## Perdita

> I wouldn't mind if it was said he'd changed his mind, but he's acting as if he never wanted her to leave in the first place!


Maybe he never wanted her to leave really ... I can imagine he was in shock with the way he found out that Callum was Max's father, that he came home to find Kylie with some drugs in her hand .. knee-jerk reaction to make her leave ....

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2015), tammyy2j (06-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Craig as Boy George  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe he never wanted her to leave really ... I can imagine he was in shock with the way he found out that Callum was Max's father, that he came home to find Kylie with some drugs in her hand .. knee-jerk reaction to make her leave ....


I think David thought she may have gone to Eva's place to let him calm down not leave the street completely

----------


## swmc66

if Gail marries Michael he will be her 6th husband. does this make her the most married on the street?

----------


## parkerman

6th marriage, 5th husband!

----------


## swmc66

She married Brian Tilsey twice!

----------


## Perdita

> if Gail marries Michael he will be her 6th husband. does this make her the most married on the street?


Yes, it would be so far

----------


## Perdita

> if Gail marries Michael he will be her 6th husband. does this make her the most married on the street?


Yes, it would be so far

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe he never wanted her to leave really ... I can imagine he was in shock with the way he found out that Callum was Max's father, that he came home to find Kylie with some drugs in her hand .. knee-jerk reaction to make her leave ....


I think you've probably got it right, Perdy.  I just wish the writers would make it clear what David's thinking instead of having him act as if he never forced Kylie out despite her pleading with him not to.

----------

parkerman (06-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> She married Brian Tilsey twice!


 Yes, that's why I said 6th marriage, 5th husband.

----------

swmc66 (07-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

poor kirk, beth's family are awful to him, good on craig and her sister, mam and nana aint no oil paintings themselves

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2015), mariba (09-01-2015), tammyy2j (08-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Glad when they get the number 6 bus home

----------


## parkerman

Michelle was worried about taking her clothes off on a first date....hmmm, it looked as though she'd already taken them off.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2015), mariba (09-01-2015), swmc66 (08-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Is it obligatory now to take clothes off on first dates???   :EEK!:

----------


## maidmarian

?

----------


## maidmarian

> Is it obligatory now to take clothes off on first dates???


Perhaps not obligatory but probably desirable if
you wish to take attention away from an
unpleasant personality!!

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2015), moonstorm (08-01-2015), parkerman (08-01-2015), tammyy2j (08-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Michelle was worried about taking her clothes off on a first date....hmmm, it looked as though she'd already taken them off.


I'm surprised we didn't get a "phwoaaar" from you Parkerman!  :Big Grin: 

That dress was ludicrous for a first date in a back street bistro, but then remembering some of Michelle's other eye-watering outfits, and taking into account the six inch heels she wears on a normal day pulling pints, we shouldn't really be surprised.

Yet again we were treated to Michelle bemoaning how long it's been since she was with any other man than Steve. Those lines are being written as if she and Steve were together for thirty years not three!

At least someone on the cobbles has regained their memory: David's remembered all of a sudden that Kylie's gone because he chucked her out.

I'm looking forward to Beth and Kirk's wedding. It could be fun if written well.

----------


## sarah c

can someone remind me why Michelle is working in the pub again when she walked out?

I assume she is living in carla's flat?

----------


## Dazzle

> can someone remind me why Michelle is working in the pub again when she walked out?
> 
> I assume she is living in carla's flat?


She left her relationship but it was never said she'd left her job.  She's continued working there ever since the split.  In reality she'd be looking for another job but the writers want to keep her around Steve I suppose.

She was living with Carla last time it was mentioned.

----------

sarah c (08-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

She would not have a storyline if she was not working in the Rovers ... and yes, I dare say they want her and Steve to get together again once his depression gets treated properly

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tyrone's rapping was funny, Beth's family were awful to poor Kirk

----------

lizann (09-01-2015), mariba (09-01-2015), swmc66 (08-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is it obligatory now to take clothes off on first dates???


The way Michelle was going you would think she was a virgin a first date or straight out of a convent  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2015), lizann (08-01-2015), mariba (09-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

G


> I'm surprised we didn't get a "phwoaaar" from you Parkerman!


Michelle is no Alya, Dazzle! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Michelle is no Alya, Dazzle!


I think that cleavage would make up for other deficiencies if I were that way inclined!  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> I think that cleavage would make up for other deficiencies if I were that way inclined!


Well, since you put it like that, Dazzle, I suppose I should make a clean breast of it and say if it was offered in the way it was I might succumb, but I think I would soon realise I'd made a bit of a boob.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2015), lizann (08-01-2015), swmc66 (08-01-2015), tammyy2j (09-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well, since you put it like that, Dazzle, I suppose I should make a clean breast of it and say if it was offered in the way it was I might succumb, but I think I would soon realise I'd made a bit of a boob.


 :Rotfl: 

Thanks for the laugh Parkerman.  That brightened up my day no end!  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (08-01-2015), swmc66 (08-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> I didn't like Mary being mean to Roy, she held poor Norris hostage or did she forget that 
> 
> Anna should be grateful Roy is keeping her on in her job, Gary has forgave him why cant she
> 
> I still don't like Gary and Alya as a couple


Roy should have fired Anna..I know Anna would have done that to Roy. That just shows what a good person Roy is.

----------


## mariba

> poor kirk, beth's family are awful to him, good on craig and her sister, mam and nana aint no oil paintings themselves


Plus-where's their boyfriends and husbands?? ;)

----------

tammyy2j (09-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

exactly

----------


## lizann

one of the busiest days in the pub, a wedding there and liz off shopping michelle on a date and no eva and sean a wedding guest no wonder steve buggered off too

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2015), Glen1 (10-01-2015), mariba (12-01-2015), parkerman (10-01-2015), Perdita (09-01-2015), tammyy2j (12-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Why did Sean's vicar boy friend come in through the back?

----------


## alan45

> Michelle was worried about taking her clothes off on a first date....hmmm, it looked as though she'd already taken them off.



Having just watched the episode myself I thought the same. The dress didnt exactly leave much to the imagination. Still at lease she could show off her tattoos :Sick:

----------


## alan45

> Why did Sean's vicar boy friend come in through the back?


Thats a remark just begging for a smutty remark in response but I shall refrain on the grounds of good taste.

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2015), lizann (11-01-2015), tammyy2j (12-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

She was fully covered up on the second date. Maybe different rules for second dates

----------


## Dazzle

Nice fun wedding in last night's episodes, with a little of Steve's serious drama thrown in for good measure.

There were some excellent 80s references. Anyone notice that Sean said "Come on Eileen"?.  Also, Beth drying her armpits was another 80s reference I think (but I can't remember what).  When Maria was trying to extricate herself from Luke in the Rover's, "I want to break free " by Queen started playing on the jukebox!  :Big Grin: 

Loved Beth's faux pas to Kirk's parents that their clothes were old enough to pass for 80s clothes!  :Big Grin: 

Hooray!!!  Liz's noticed there's something seriously wrong with Steve at last. Shame it didn't stop her berating him, but it's a start I suppose.

----------


## swmc66

Madonna did the drying armpits thing in a very early movie.

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2015), parkerman (10-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Thats a remark just begging for a smutty remark in response but I shall refrain on the grounds of good taste.


 I am Ernie Wise to your Eric Morecambe; Tommy Cannon to your Bobby Ball; Chesney Allen to your Bud Flanagan; Syd Little to your Eddie Large....I set 'em up, you knock 'em down.

----------

alan45 (15-01-2015), Dazzle (10-01-2015), lizann (11-01-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Madonna did the drying armpits thing in a very early movie.


Desperately Seeking Susan, wasn't it?

Did like the wedding, nice to see a happy couple having a great day with no one dropping dead like in most soap weddings!

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2015), lizann (11-01-2015), parkerman (10-01-2015), Perdita (11-01-2015), swmc66 (11-01-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Madonna did the drying armpits thing in a very early movie.


Desperately Seeking Susan, wasn't it?

Did like the wedding, nice to see a happy couple having a great day with no one dropping dead like in most soap weddings!

----------


## swmc66

Yes that's the one. Yes glad a wedding went ahead finally with a simple explanation for his lateness

----------


## flappinfanny

If I am being honest I should not have enjoyed the wedding episodes. There was more ham on display than at the deli at Lidl.

However I did really enjoy watching it. Had to smile at Tim and Sally as Dollar. Tim was far more attractive in that syrup than david van day. The tinkers are pretty vile, but fun to watch.

Those episodes won't win any BAFTA'S but who cares.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

watching a chicken lay a egg yes corrie has really got that bad

----------

tammyy2j (13-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> watching a chicken lay a egg yes corrie has really got that bad


 It's worse than that, Lizann. Watching a chicken NOT lay an egg!

----------

lizann (12-01-2015), tammyy2j (13-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

Mary is starting to be bit too scary again. Over powering and far too obsessed with those kids. They are not her kids and Def should put his foot down. And Julie is far too nice-she should say 'it's either me or Mary!' He should chuck Mary out, not funny at all anymore.

This Yasmine is doing my head in-never liked her.

Ken in Tracy's shop was funny.  :Big Grin:  What happened then after with Tony and his friend-wasn't. why can't they just let Tracy to be strong independent woman for once??! And actually get that business booming without any criminal contacts.

----------


## mariba

Mary is starting to be bit too scary again. Over powering and far too obsessed with those kids. They are not her kids and Def should put his foot down. And Julie is far too nice-she should say 'it's either me or Mary!' He should chuck Mary out, not funny at all anymore.

This Yasmine is doing my head in-never liked her.

Ken in Tracy's shop was funny.  :Big Grin:  What happened then after with Tony and his friend-wasn't. why can't they just let Tracy to be strong independent woman for once??! And actually get that business booming without any criminal contacts.

----------


## tammyy2j

Tracy and Todd should team up on Tony, play him at his own game, both can be cunning and conniving 

I am find Mary quite cruel and annoying lately especially with Roy and Julie

----------


## Brucie

Boy does Mary need to have her wicked way with someone! Step forward Norris (unless it can form part of Roy's Community Service)!

----------


## Dazzle

> Mary is starting to be bit too scary again. Over powering and far too obsessed with those kids. They are not her kids and Def should put his foot down. And Julie is far too nice-she should say 'it's either me or Mary!' He should chuck Mary out, not funny at all anymore.


Dav needs Mary to look after the kids when he's working though.  She's probably cheap, he trusts her with them and they like her, so I can understand why he wants to keep her on side.

----------


## Perdita

Mary likes Dev, probably would love to swap places with Julie and she clearly adores the twins as they do her.  Mary's feelings were hurt when Julie suddenly appeared in Dev's life, staying the night and having her own key ... I think Dev should have talked to her about his relationship with Julie once they decided to get together rather than Mary being confronted with sudden changes as they happen.

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

It won't be long when the arrangement will not be required. Julie will probably have a long term relationship with Dev and move in. She works in a factory and Dev a corner shop so could be beneficial to save money. Makes sense to not have a child minder if things progress. I can't wait for Mary to have a partner she deserves better.

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Mary is starting to be bit too scary again. Over powering and far too obsessed with those kids. They are not her kids and Def should put his foot down. And Julie is far too nice-she should say 'it's either me or Mary!' He should chuck Mary out, not funny at all anymore.
> 
> This Yasmine is doing my head in-never liked her.
> 
> Ken in Tracy's shop was funny.  What happened then after with Tony and his friend-wasn't. why can't they just let Tracy to be strong independent woman for once??! And actually get that business booming without any criminal contacts.


I think with Mary -shes not had the number
or length of relationships that a woman her
age would probably have had(.if any )
So when things arent going her way can't
disguise her feelings and behaves in an OTT
immature way.

It would be nice to have an indepedent 
woman character in a soap but won't
hold my breath.
They either get their money/businesses
from who they marry OR became a total
Doormat .

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Mary likes Dev, probably would love to swap places with Julie and she clearly adores the twins as they do her.  Mary's feelings were hurt when Julie suddenly appeared in Dev's life, staying the night and having her own key ... I think Dev should have talked to her about his relationship with Julie once they decided to get together rather than Mary being confronted with sudden changes as they happen.


Why?? Mary is not Dev's wife or anything else-only nanny. And why is she needed anyway? Those kids must be at school until 3 anyway, and Dev has help in the shop-he could organize his hours to suit. If he needed some help-he could ask Sophie or Maddie to look after the kids. Mary is just too much for me anyway, would get rid of her fast-she has no right to rule Dev's personal life..or those kids. Mary has a past too with Norris..with that sort of criminal history I wouldn't let her near my kids anyway! hopefully she'll get a love of her own sooner rather than later.

----------


## mariba

> I think with Mary -shes not had the number
> or length of relationships that a woman her
> age would probably have had(.if any )
> So when things arent going her way can't
> disguise her feelings and behaves in an OTT
> immature way.
> 
> It would be nice to have an indepedent 
> woman character in a soap but won't
> ...


Carla has always been quite independent-which is why I've always liked her  :Smile:

----------


## mariba

> I think with Mary -shes not had the number
> or length of relationships that a woman her
> age would probably have had(.if any )
> So when things arent going her way can't
> disguise her feelings and behaves in an OTT
> immature way.
> 
> It would be nice to have an indepedent 
> woman character in a soap but won't
> ...


Carla has always been quite independent-which is why I've always liked her  :Smile:  And Eileen as well-kind of.

----------


## Dazzle

> ...she has no right to rule Dev's personal life..or those kids. Mary has a past too with Norris..with that sort of criminal history I wouldn't let her near my kids anyway! hopefully she'll get a love of her own sooner rather than later.


Mary doesn't have a right to rule Dev and his family's life, but they care about her which is why they want to keep her happy.  As for the Norris "Misery" storyline, I doubt Dev knows about it (were the police ever involved?) and anyway it was a bit of comic relief and not to be taken too seriously.  Mary's proved herself a decent person in the years since that happened.




> Carla has always been quite independent-which is why I've always liked her


Carla is a perfect example of the kind of women Maidmarian was talking about - she inherited the business from her dead husband - and she can't seem to go long without a man on her arm either!

----------

maidmarian (14-01-2015), parkerman (14-01-2015), swmc66 (15-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

michael dying just as gail wants to marry him that is fast even for her and her addams family as david calls them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> michael dying just as gail wants to marry him that is fast even for her and her addams family as david calls them


He's not dead.  Surprised they want to marry so quick though.

----------


## lizann

> He's not dead.  Surprised they want to marry so quick though.


and that david and nick are fine and accepting of him and their ma

----------


## lizann

> He's not dead.  Surprised they want to marry so quick though.


and that david and nick are fine and accepting of him and their ma

----------


## parkerman

So neither the bank nor the insurance company bothered to tell Tracy that her last payment bounced? Hmmmm,.....

----------


## alan45

> So neither the bank nor the insurance company bothered to tell Tracy that her last payment bounced? Hmmmm,.....


Im actually surprised she even had insurance

----------

lizann (15-01-2015), maidmarian (15-01-2015), tammyy2j (15-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Mary doesn't have a right to rule Dev and his family's life, but they care about her which is why they want to keep her happy.  As for the Norris "Misery" storyline, I doubt Dev knows about it (were the police ever involved?) and anyway it was a bit of comic relief and not to be taken too seriously.  Mary's proved herself a decent person in the years since that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Carla is a perfect example of the kind of women Maidmarian was talking about - she inherited the business from her dead husband - and she can't seem to go long without a man on her arm either!


Mary may have been behaving since, and I've quite liked her-she's been funny. But as far as I remember, Norris was missing and everyone was looking for him-surely everyone on the street knew about it!!(they always gossip..) So Dev must have known too. Point is if she's making things that difficult for everyone why bother-whether she's only a childminder or friend. It's her problem-they've tried being nice, it's Mary who has to accept that Dev and Julie are together and she has to step back a bit. If she can't accept that then she has to keep away. My fear is that they are changing her now, and I won't like her anymore. She's acting very strangely recently.

I didn't know Carla's history-but even with that, I think she's always been quite independent woman-comes out as strong anyway. She was weak with Peter, but she doesn't have anyone now..Tina could have been one and I really liked her with Tommy(it doesn't always mean that if you are in relationship you couldn't be independent as well does it? ) before she became totally different character overnight. Maddie has been very independent too in her own way. And what about older ladies like Rita, Audrey..even Deirdre? Yes she has Ken but she's had her job and her own life too. That's what being independent means to me-you can still be in relationship.

----------


## maidmarian

> Mary may have been behaving since, and I've quite liked her-she's been funny. But as far as I remember, Norris was missing and everyone was looking for him-surely everyone on the street knew about it!!(they always gossip..) So Dev must have known too. Point is if she's making things that difficult for everyone why bother-whether she's only a childminder or friend. It's her problem-they've tried being nice, it's Mary who has to accept that Dev and Julie are together and she has to step back a bit. If she can't accept that then she has to keep away. My fear is that they are changing her now, and I won't like her anymore. She's acting very strangely recently.
> 
> I didn't know Carla's history-but even with that, I think she's always been quite independent woman-comes out as strong anyway. She was weak with Peter, but she doesn't have anyone now..Tina could have been one and I really liked her with Tommy(it doesn't always mean that if you are in relationship you couldn't be independent as well does it? ) before she became totally different character overnight. Maddie has been very independent too in her own way. And what about older ladies like Rita, Audrey..even Deirdre? Yes she has Ken but she's had her job and her own life too. That's what being independent means to me-you can still be in relationship.


Audrey got all her money /property from
Alf when he died. When they married she
was pracically penniless and quite feckless
but I do accept she has kept running the
hairdressing business in later years(based
on Alfs money)
Rita was some sort of singer then got
property/money when married Len
( he was the owner of the the Kabin)
and he later died. Then she married
a sweetie rep and inherited another big
house after a few months.
Deidre was left as a single parent  and
has worked most of the time-probably
more than Ken!!
Emily wasnt ever a sponger by my
reckoning- Maddie- no comment

It is possible to be independent
and in a relationship of course but
usually the effort comes from.both
parties.
It would be possible to get a business
loan to start a business- but u have to
repay the capital plus loan and have a
reasonable employment/ financial
history to qualify ( not Rita or Audrey)
so they got the money thru marriage
Fair enough- but not independent.

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

I love the Platt family banter. It's often very funny and feels very natural.




> So neither the bank nor the insurance company bothered to tell Tracy that her last payment bounced? Hmmmm,.....


Maybe Tracey hadn't been opening her mail/email? People up to their eyes in debt tend to ignore all the warnings that pile up.  

I hope Tracey manages to get one over on the manipulative Tony (I never thought I'd be rooting for Tracey but I dislike Tony even more!).  Tracey and Todd work well together in the shop.




> My fear is that they are changing her now, and I won't like her anymore. She's acting very strangely recently.


Mary's always been very strange lol.  Dev knew that when he took her on but has become fond of her.  I agree he and Julie are bending over backwards to try to placate her but most of us know how painful unrequited love is and they feel bad that she's hurting.  Plus they don't want to lose someone who's totally trustworthy with the kids.  I hope Mary gets over this soon and can be happy being part of the family.




> That's what being independent means to me-you can still be in relationship.


It's not the relationship that's the problem (unless it's with someone abusive), it's the way the women are depicted as being desperate for a man in their lives and seemingly constantly jumping from one bad relationship to the next.  Using Carla as an example again, she set her sights on Peter (even though he was married to Leanne) and wouldn't give up until she had him (and the same with Liam before him).  She's a strong character otherwise but becomes desperate when she there's a man she wants.

I don't know if you watch Eastenders, Mariba, but women being portrayed as unable to live without a man is something I've complained about several times in the EE thread.  It's something that's long got on my nerves about soaps.  Maidmarian and I've spoken before about the shocking statistics that young girls are more likely than ever to get into (and stay in) abusive relationships, and I'd like to see examples of strong women who can be happily single in soaps to counteract this somewhat (particularly the younger women).  

In fairness though, I think EE is worse than Corrie in this way.

----------

lizann (15-01-2015), maidmarian (15-01-2015), Perdita (15-01-2015), tammyy2j (15-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

David Platt always has good one liners and his delivery adds to the them

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2015), parkerman (16-01-2015), Perdita (16-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> I love the Platt family banter. It's often very funny and feels very natural.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Tracey hadn't been opening her mail/email? People up to their eyes in debt tend to ignore all the warnings that pile up.  
> 
> I hope Tracey manages to get one over on the manipulative Tony (I never thought I'd be rooting for Tracey but I dislike Tony even more!).  Tracey and Todd work well together in the shop.
> 
> 
> ...


I've never watched Eastenders-not even when living in London-lol!!  :Big Grin:  I just don't like it. But to be honest I don't think a single independent woman would be that interesting in soapland. I mean-what could they write for her if not relationships and misery?? I know it's self made female business millionaires that you're all after but how about the other end of the scale?? Where's the characters living only on social welfare?? Maybe someone who even wouldn't like to get a job??There's none on the streets and yet they are everywhere!

----------


## mariba

> I love the Platt family banter. It's often very funny and feels very natural.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Tracey hadn't been opening her mail/email? People up to their eyes in debt tend to ignore all the warnings that pile up.  
> 
> I hope Tracey manages to get one over on the manipulative Tony (I never thought I'd be rooting for Tracey but I dislike Tony even more!).  Tracey and Todd work well together in the shop.
> 
> 
> ...


I've never watched Eastenders-not even when living in London-lol!!  :Big Grin:  I just don't like it. But to be honest I don't think a single independent woman would be that interesting in soapland. I mean-what could they write for her if not relationships and misery?? I know it's self made female business millionaires that you're all after but how about the other end of the scale?? Where's the characters living only on social welfare?? Maybe someone who even wouldn't like to get a job??There's none on the street and yet they are everywhere in real life!

----------


## Dazzle

> I've never watched Eastenders-not even when living in London-lol!!  I just don't like it. But to be honest I don't think a single independent woman would be that interesting in soapland. I mean-what could they write for her if not relationships and misery?? I know it's self made female business millionaires that you're all after but how about the other end of the scale?? Where's the characters living only on social welfare?? Maybe someone who even wouldn't like to get a job??There's none on the street and yet they are everywhere in real life!


I'm not worried about social status and money to be honest, just the constant depiction of women seeing themselves as incomplete without a man (any man) on their arms, and often going to desperate lengths to achieve that.  Or else they're victims of men (how many female victims of rape/sexual abuse/incest are there in our popular soaps?).  

I'm all for equal relationships born out of lust or friendship, but it's the inability of characters (because this can also apply to the males) to be happy without being in a relationship that worries me.  A woman can be happily independent from men even at the lower ends of the social scale.

You're right that relationship woes are bread and butter to soaps, and that soaps are hardly a realistic depiction of society, but a little more variation and inspiration would be nice.  Still, that would give me less to complain about!  :Smile:

----------

mariba (16-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Where's the characters living only on social welfare?? Maybe someone who even wouldn't like to get a job??There's none on the street and yet they are everywhere in real life!


There are often characters who are out of work in EE but they never seem to claim any benefits at all. They are usually depicted as completely broke with no money at all.....except for the money they spend in the Queen Vic of course.

----------


## Snagglepus

The "you'll find someone/there's someone out there for you" thing gets up ny nose too.
You don't have to have anyone.

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2015), mariba (17-01-2015), Ruffed_lemur (16-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I've never watched Eastenders-not even when living in London-lol!!  I just don't like it. But to be honest I don't think a single independent woman would be that interesting in soapland. I mean-what could they write for her if not relationships and misery?? I know it's self made female business millionaires that you're all after but how about the other end of the scale?? Where's the characters living only on social welfare?? Maybe someone who even wouldn't like to get a job??There's none on the street and yet they are everywhere in real life!


I think the last person not too keen to find a job was Eddie Windass

----------


## lizann

still a pain to poor roy is anna but good scenes with roy and carla

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The "you'll find someone/there's someone out there for you" thing gets up ny nose too.
> You don't have to have anyone.


True.  They make you feel abnormal if you're not in a relationship and not seeking anyone.  Just getting out of one myself, and it's a lot of trouble.

----------


## mariba

> True.  They make you feel abnormal if you're not in a relationship and not seeking anyone.  Just getting out of one myself, and it's a lot of trouble.


Unless you are old..then it's ok.  :Smile:  Or if you are Mary-who is considered as odd. Hopefully Mary would find someone though..she really needs some action!  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> True.  They make you feel abnormal if you're not in a relationship and not seeking anyone.  Just getting out of one myself, and it's a lot of trouble.


Unless you are old..then it's ok.  :Smile:  Or if you are Mary-who is considered as odd. Hopefully Mary would find someone though..she really needs some action!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mariba

> still a pain to poor roy is anna but good scenes with roy and carla


I'm so tired of Anna. I wish we didn't see her at all if she's like that to Roy. If I was him Anna wouldn't work for me anymore. But that shows what a kind person Roy is.

Hopefully Carla won't die in a crash-Roy would feel absolutely terrible now..

----------


## mariba

> still a pain to poor roy is anna but good scenes with roy and carla


I'm so tired of Anna. I wish we didn't see her at all if she's like that to Roy. If I was him Anna wouldn't work for me anymore. But that shows what a kind person Roy is.

Hopefully Carla won't die in a crash-Roy would feel absolutely terrible now..

----------


## Katy

Me to... I used to like Anna but she is not coming across as likeable at the moment at all! 

Love Roy and Carla scenes! They are brilliant! 

I actually quite enjoyed Steph and Gavin last night as well. Luke and Maria however is dull dull dull. 

am looking forward to next weeks episodes, its building up quite nicely.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Luke and Maria was not a good idea. Is it me ...cannot understand why she is still on the street?

----------

lizann (18-01-2015), mariba (17-01-2015), parkerman (17-01-2015), Perdita (17-01-2015), tammyy2j (19-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

I don't get it how that Audrey's salon can keep 3 hairdressers(+1 beautician..who's not there now) working full-time?? There's more hairdressers than customers! Audrey shouldn't be there at all anymore-would be more realistic with only Maria and David. Luke is great but not a best choice for Maria. It would be great to see Maria on her own for a while..she could stay on the background or even have a break from Corrie and come back when they actually want to write something for her. OR she could start studying something and maybe be the one to start an own business.

----------


## Perdita

Did not understand why the offer for a coffee was withdrawn because Liam ran on the road after the ball ... not as if Luke had kicked it there on purpose   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

mariba (18-01-2015), parkerman (17-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I really liked the Steph and Gavin scenes.  They're in a bit of a bind, aren't they?  :Big Grin: 




> Luke and Maria was not a good idea. Is it me ...cannot understand why she is still on the street?


I like them both but their relationship is a bit of a yawn-fest.




> It would be great to see Maria on her own for a while..she could stay on the background or even have a break from Corrie and come back when they actually want to write something for her. OR she could start studying something and maybe be the one to start an own business.


Maria ditching the relationship merry-go-round and becoming a deliberately single, independent woman would make me happy!  :Big Grin: 




> Did not understand why the offer for a coffee was withdrawn because Liam ran on the road after the ball ... not as if Luke had kicked it there on purpose


I took it that Maria was in shock because Liam had nearly been run over, and she was probably slightly annoyed at Luke too.  The ball going into the road may have been an accident but I'd be annoyed if someone endangered my child, deliberate or not.

----------


## Perdita

Steve drove past Beth as she was leaving the house .... surely he could have stopped to let her get into the people carrier ???

----------

lizann (19-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

did streetcabs always have a mini bus

----------


## Perdita

Steve might have hired one for this occasion

----------


## lizann

anna you stupid cow move on gary has and roy has been good to you

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015), maidmarian (19-01-2015), mariba (19-01-2015), Perdita (19-01-2015), tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Steve drove past Beth as she was leaving the house .... surely he could have stopped to let her get into the people carrier ???


I think that was just to show that Steve is not himself at the moment..

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015), parkerman (20-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Steve drove past Beth as she was leaving the house .... surely he could have stopped to let her get into the people carrier ???


I think that was just to show that Steve is not himself at the moment..

----------


## mariba

> anna you stupid cow move on gary has and roy has been good to you


Anna is really annoying me now..

----------


## mariba

> anna you stupid cow move on gary has and roy has been good to you


Anna is really annoying me now..

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Agree she is an ungrateful cow. Roy has put up with her for so long with all her family dramas one after another

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015), tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## Katy

I really enjoyed that. Looking forward to the next episode. Poor Steve....Simon Gregson is playing a blinder in my eyes.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked Maddie going back in for Sally and slapping her 

Steve wasn't at fault for the crash but taking off didn't help the situation 

I think someone should have died in the crash not just badly hurt like Sinead looks to be 

I think Tracy will save Carla

----------

lizann (20-01-2015), mariba (20-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> I liked Maddie going back in for Sally and slapping her 
> 
> Steve wasn't at fault for the crash but taking off didn't help the situation 
> 
> I think someone should have died in the crash not just badly hurt like Sinead looks to be 
> 
> I think Tracy will save Carla


I think Steve's depression will come out now so walking away from the scene can be explained with that..He was a sad sight.
Couldn't understand why it took so long for everyone to look for Carla? 
I'm glad no one died-they have lost too much already when Anne(Deirdre) died yesterday.. :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> I liked Maddie going back in for Sally and slapping her 
> 
> Steve wasn't at fault for the crash but taking off didn't help the situation 
> 
> I think someone should have died in the crash not just badly hurt like Sinead looks to be 
> 
> I think Tracy will save Carla


I think Steve's depression will come out now so walking away from the scene can be explained with that..He was a sad sight.
Couldn't understand why it took so long for everyone to look for Carla? 
I'm glad no one was killed off-they have lost too much already when Anne(Deirdre) died yesterday.. :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

They were all in shock and some thought  that Carla had gone off, maybe with Steve or to look for him, easily done in the dark and of course they all became conscious at different times.

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Good episodes last night and well acted by the cast.

Poor Steve was in a terrible state at the end.  I hope he'll be able to confide in Michelle now.  I was dreading the writers making the crash Steve's fault and everyone blaming him, so I'm very glad that didn't happen.

Nice to see Katy Cavanagh (Julie) given a big part in the proceedings, and being given something to act other than being giddy.  She was in a fantastic and gritty police series a good few years back called The Cops and she was one of my favourite characters out of an excellent cast. She's not had much chance to shine playing Julie in Corrie.

Even Michelle was bearable and her first concern being for Steve caused me to unexpectedly mellow towards her (just a little bit).  I hope it won't last long lol.

I don't think for a minute that Tracey's not going to help Carla!

The funny "award" scenes in the pub were a nice contrast to the crash.  You could tell the actors were really enjoying themselves.

----------

parkerman (20-01-2015), Perdita (20-01-2015), tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## Dreweh

Great episodes last night, good pace to them & they weren't rushed. 

I'm glad Steve didn't cause the accident & that everyone else managed to see the car braking in front of him, it would have dragged out for a long time with people blaming him otherwise. There was a really spooky feel about it all, all very realistic (apart from the van somehow ending up about a mile off the road) The pub also had a real lively feel about it so it was nice to see some of them enjoying themselves too, We don't get characters enjoying themselves enough. Really looking forwards to the next episode, i think the real concerns now are what will happen to Carla & how badly injured is Sinead.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015), tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## Dreweh

Great episodes last night, good pace to them & they weren't rushed. 

I'm glad Steve didn't cause the accident & that everyone else managed to see the car braking in front of him, it would have dragged out for a long time with people blaming him otherwise. There was a really spooky feel about it all, all very realistic (apart from the van somehow ending up about a mile off the road) The pub also had a real lively feel about it so it was nice to see some of them enjoying themselves too, We don't get characters enjoying themselves enough. Really looking forwards to the next episode, i think the real concerns now are what will happen to Carla & how badly injured is Sinead.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Really great episodes with the bus crash, the quiet and spookiness of the cold, dark night really added to it. 

I'll tell you something, if I'm ever in a disaster like that I want Julie and Maddy on my team!

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Really great episodes with the bus crash, the quiet and spookiness of the cold, dark night really added to it. 

I'll tell you something, if I'm ever in a disaster like that I want Julie and Maddy on my team!

----------

lizann (22-01-2015), Perdita (21-01-2015), tammyy2j (21-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Maddy, Julie and Tracey the heros

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), lizann (22-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Liz's first thought on hearing about the accident was that Steve was to blame.  Nice.  :Angry: 

At least he's confessed all to Michelle.  Let's hope it's the start of his journey to recovery.

Poor Sinead!  :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (22-01-2015), mariba (22-01-2015), tammyy2j (22-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I cannot understand how after that Tracy is going to be out to get Carla and matters between them escalate.
Tony wanted tracy dead in the mini bus crash. His secret would have been safe plus the bookies would have been his.
Why do they assume they get free cabs to the hospital?

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), mariba (22-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I cannot understand how after that Tracy is going to be out to get Carla and matters between them escalate.
Tony wanted tracy dead in the mini bus crash. His secret would have been safe plus the bookies would have been his.
Why do they assume they get free cabs to the hospital?

----------

Perdita (22-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The argument that it is an emergency in no way warrants a fee taxi ride ... :Wal2l: 
I can see an escalation as Tracy will probably not stop demanding things from Carla  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> The argument that it is an emergency in no way warrants a fee taxi ride ...
> I can see an escalation as Tracy will probably not stop demanding things from Carla


Probably those who expect free taxi rides
are those who expect everything they
want to be provided and would phone
emergency services asking for someone
to go round and change light bulbs.
Happens quite regularly according to
annual reports.

Not sure where they would think money
for free taxis would come from?

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

Well, I think last night's episode put paid to the theory that all Simon Gregson can do is make funny faces. I thought he was superb last night. A very moving performance.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), Glen1 (22-01-2015), maidmarian (22-01-2015), mariba (22-01-2015), Perdita (22-01-2015), sarah c (22-01-2015), Snagglepus (22-01-2015), tammyy2j (22-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well, I think last night's episode put paid to the theory that all Simon Gregson can do is make funny faces. I thought he was superb last night. A very moving performance.


Totally agree!  I've been saying for years that Simon Gregson can do a lot more than the buffoon act.  Steve's been one of my favourite characters since he was a bit of a bad boy as a young man so I'm really glad he's had the chance to silence his critics.

----------

Glen1 (22-01-2015), mariba (22-01-2015), parkerman (22-01-2015), Perdita (22-01-2015), Snagglepus (22-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Totally agree!  I've been saying for years that Simon Gregson can do a lot more than the buffoon act.  Steve's been one of my favourite characters since he was a bit of a bad boy as a young man so I'm really glad he's had the chance to silence his critics.


Could not agree more, Dazzle  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## mariba

It was so moving yes..the scenes with Steve and Michelle..To be honest I'm more worried of Steve than of Sinead..

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), Glen1 (22-01-2015), parkerman (22-01-2015), tammyy2j (22-01-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Lets hope the script writers use this opportunity to cure Steve back to his original pre Fred Elliot impersonation self.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), maidmarian (22-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Liz and Amy know Tracy was in the bus crash too?

----------


## Kim

> Did Liz and Amy know Tracy was in the bus crash too?


Yes, I recall it being relayed to Amy that Tracy was fine and a bit of a hero by all accounts. Michelle told Tony over the phone I believe, just after they'd talked about Steve.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, I recall it being relayed to Amy that Tracy was fine and a bit of a hero by all accounts. Michelle told Tony over the phone I believe, just after they'd talked about Steve.


Yes but it was after Tony asked (was he genuinely worried for Tracy showing feelings for her?) you would think Liz would have asked or Michelle told her for Amy's sake 

I did feel sorry somewhat for Tracy no one at the crash site cared for her and she was a hero to get Carla out

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> Yes but it was after Tony asked (was he genuinely worried for Tracy showing feelings for her?) you would think Liz would have asked or Michelle told her for Amy's sake 
> 
> I did feel sorry somewhat for Tracy no one at the crash site cared for her and she was a hero to get Carla out


I think he was worried about Tracy because of their business arrangement only ..

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), lizann (22-01-2015), tammyy2j (23-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes but it was after Tony asked (was he genuinely worried for Tracy showing feelings for her?) you would think Liz would have asked or Michelle told her for Amy's sake 
> 
> I did feel sorry somewhat for Tracy no one at the crash site cared for her and she was a hero to get Carla out


I think he was worried about Tracy because of their business arrangement only ..

----------


## lizann

tim with the websters is a genius, him, sally, kevin, maddie and even sophie all work as a unit enjoyed that hospital scene 

michelle showing her caring side to steve finally is nice too

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2015), mariba (23-01-2015), swmc66 (23-01-2015), tammyy2j (23-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

tim with the websters is a genius, him, sally, kevin, maddie and even sophie all work as a unit enjoyed that hospital scene 

michelle showing her caring side to steve finally is nice too

----------


## parkerman

> I think he was worried about Tracy because of their business arrangement only ..


I thought he was hoping she'd copped it, so that she wouldn't be able to blab about their one night stand.

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2015), lizann (23-01-2015), maidmarian (23-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I thought he was hoping she'd copped it, so that she wouldn't be able to blab about their one night stand.


has it been more than 1

----------


## lizann

> I thought he was hoping she'd copped it, so that she wouldn't be able to blab about their one night stand.


has it been more than 1

----------


## Dazzle

> has it been more than 1


Not so far...

----------


## swmc66

if she was not around he would have easily had all the business to himself as she had made him a partner. He could change it just to just his name.

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> if she was not around he would have easily had all the business to himself as she had made him a partner. He could change it just to just his name.


At the time I felt Tony was genuinely worried about Tracey not just the business, so maybe he has a soft spot for her?

----------

tammyy2j (23-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> At the time I felt Tony was genuinely worried about Tracey not just the business, so maybe he has a soft spot for her?


Yes I thought so too

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

was sean only worried about being in the paper

----------


## Dazzle

> was sean only worried about being in the paper


I think it was to do with wanting his vicar boyfriend to find out about the crash and rush over to comfort him.  He didn't like to phone him and tell him himself for some reason.

I really don't get why people were blaming Steve for the crash. The depression didn't come into it as far as I'm concerned. I know he reacted badly to the joy riders earlier, but the crash happened because they cut right in front of the mini bus and braked suddenly.  It was totally unavoidable.  If there'd been any question of Steve being responsible he'd probably still have been at the police station.  

The depression explained why he wandered from the crash site but that reaction could just as easily be caused by shock. In fact, I'm sure it was partly the shock that made him react like that.

The writers REALLY want brainwash us into liking Michelle, don't they?  It seems like in every episode someone's telling Michelle she's too good for Steve (it was Steve himself in the latest episode).  OK, she's attractive but her personality leaves a lot to be desired.  A couple of days of comforting Steve doesn't make up for years of bullying!

----------

maidmarian (24-01-2015), mariba (25-01-2015), parkerman (24-01-2015), swmc66 (25-01-2015), tammyy2j (24-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I couldn't understand why everyone seemed to immediately jump to the conclusion the crash was Steve's fault, especially Carla. She must have seen what happened. 

Also I agree that even without depression, shock could have made Steve walk off. After all he was driving so it would affect him more in that way.

They're not a very nice bunch in Corrie really, are they?

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2015), maidmarian (24-01-2015), tammyy2j (24-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Good episodes. Actress who plays sinead is really good. 
About Gary getting a job? Don't you have to have a food hygiene certificate before you can cook food in a cafe.
I note that Zeedan has'nt got a job.

----------


## swmc66

Good episodes. Actress who plays sinead is really good. 
About Gary getting a job? Don't you have to have a food hygiene certificate before you can cook food in a cafe.
I note that Zeedan has'nt got a job.

----------


## Katy

i dont get why they all blamed Steve either... Its horrible. I was really shocked at Eileen reaction as well considering all they have been through. 

Loving the hospital scenes. There was a great scene between Ches and Beth where she just went and sat next to him and put her arm around him...oh it was so sweet. No words just really nicely done!

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2015), lizann (25-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Yes, I couldn't understand why everyone seemed to immediately jump to the conclusion the crash was Steve's fault, especially Carla. She must have seen what happened. 
> 
> Also I agree that even without depression, shock could have made Steve walk off. After all he was driving so it would affect him more in that way.
> 
> They're not a very nice bunch in Corrie really, are they?


They always do that in Corrie though-gang up against one person, soooo annoying!! Not realistic, and yes, in this case Steve wasnt even to blame- IT WAS AN ACCIDENT. Accidents do happen. I was very surprised about Carla, how he didn't understand Steve's depression at all when Michelle tried to explain. As an ex-alcoholic Carla is one of the last people who should judge.

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2015), lizann (25-01-2015), maidmarian (25-01-2015), parkerman (25-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Yes, I couldn't understand why everyone seemed to immediately jump to the conclusion the crash was Steve's fault, especially Carla. She must have seen what happened. 
> 
> Also I agree that even without depression, shock could have made Steve walk off. After all he was driving so it would affect him more in that way.
> 
> They're not a very nice bunch in Corrie really, are they?


They always do that in Corrie though-gang up against one person, soooo annoying!! Not realistic, and yes, in this case Steve wasnt even to blame- IT WAS AN ACCIDENT. Accidents do happen. I was very surprised about Carla, how he didn't understand Steve's depression at all when Michelle tried to explain. As an ex-alcoholic Carla is one of the last people who should judge.

----------


## lizann

sean did nothing too at the accident and antony's acting is very bad 

kirk moving sinead cant have helped her spine but if he didn't she would be dead at the end of the cliff

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

sean did nothing too at the accident and antony's acting is very bad 

kirk moving sinead cant have helped her spine but if he didn't she would be dead at the end of the cliff

----------


## Katy

It really did show Sean's bad acting! 

There was Maddy, Julie and Tracy that were alright in a crisis the rest weren't up to much. 

Nice touches in the scenes between Maddy and Sally as well.

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2015), lizann (26-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

tim afraid of the rat and with craig was funny and michelle has gone back to her annoying self again

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2015), mariba (27-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> There was Maddy, Julie and Tracy that were alright in a crisis the rest weren't up to much.


To be fair, Alya was bleeding from her head! And Sean did stay with her, which doesn't seem particularly heroic, but is important in a situation like that. Not everyone can be dragging people out of perilous situations and some people are scared. Everyone reacts differently.

----------

mariba (27-01-2015), parkerman (26-01-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> There was Maddy, Julie and Tracy that were alright in a crisis the rest weren't up to much.


To be fair, Alya was bleeding from her head! And Sean did stay with her, which doesn't seem particularly heroic, but is important in a situation like that. Not everyone can be dragging people out of perilous situations and some people are scared. Everyone reacts differently.

----------

Perdita (27-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Michelle telling everyone about Steve's condition?

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Why is Michelle telling everyone about Steve's condition?


kind answer- hopes it will make people
understand why he has been behaving
as he has and they will be less crtical of him.

not so kind answer- has to be centre of 
everything even if only by proxy.

I know a lot of posters hope the "improvement"
in her behaviour to Steve will continue.
It would be nice if it did but Im not sure that
people do change when their behaviour has
been consistent for so long.

Also it possible to believe in some soap
relationships but others like(Steve andMichelle)
to me are what I think of as "cut and paste"
Just put together because SWs didnt know
what else to do with them. 
But the plan seems to be for them to
continue together for the foreseeable!!

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

> Why is Michelle telling everyone about Steve's condition?


To be fair to her, she was trying to defend Steve against the mutterings in the pub, especially Norris's very unkind  and unwarranted remarks.

----------

maidmarian (27-01-2015), mariba (28-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> To be fair to her, she was trying to defend Steve against the mutterings in the pub, especially Norris's very unkind  and unwarranted remarks.


She could bar him from the pub and tell him to f off and mind his own business

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2015), lizann (27-01-2015), maidmarian (27-01-2015), mariba (28-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> She could bar him from the pub and tell him to f off and mind his own business


Can you imagine someone saying f off in Coronation Street? How many telephone calls, emails and letters of protest do you think they would receive?  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> She could bar him from the pub and tell him to f off and mind his own business


Norris has always been a bit of a gossipy
 oddity but there was some humour with it.
Recently he does seem.to have become
much more unpleasant and without the
humour. And not just about/to Steve!!

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Snagglepus

Norris soon lost interest in the telescope then...

----------

mariba (28-01-2015), Perdita (27-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

And his iPad

----------

maidmarian (27-01-2015), mariba (28-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> And his iPad


I think his Ipad might be featuring in
a story connected to Maddie( per spoilers)

----------

Perdita (27-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## lizann

> Can you imagine someone saying f off in Coronation Street? How many telephone calls, emails and letters of protest do you think they would receive?


i'd love it

----------

mariba (28-01-2015), parkerman (27-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Can you imagine someone saying f off in Coronation Street? How many telephone calls, emails and letters of protest do you think they would receive?


i'd love it

----------


## Dazzle

There were some funny lines on Monday's episodes. David calling Michael a village idiot (very apt description lol), David (again!) leaving the message that Gail was dead, then Audrey saying at least it was quick!  :Big Grin: 




> Why is Michelle telling everyone about Steve's condition?


I was watching a recording so when Michelle was about to spill Steve's secrets to the whole pub I fast forwarded the scene as I couldn't bear to watch. I think it's unforgivable to tell someone's medical problems without their permission, especially to a room full of onlookers.

If she wanted to defend him why not tell the truth - that the accident was caused by the joyriders?

----------

parkerman (28-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Quote from post by Dazzle** was watching a recording so when Michelle was about to spill Steve's secrets to the whole pub I fast forwarded the scene as I couldn't bear to watch. I think it's unforgivable to tell someone's medical problems without their permission, especially to a room full of onlookers.

If she wanted to defend him why not tell the truth - that the accident was caused by the joyriders?[/QUOTE]**


REPLY

Although I dont like the character -I did give
her the benefit of the doubt- hoping she intended
to help Steve.

But sometimes giving info abt illness or other
private matters to a lot of people loudly can
just make matters worse rather than help.

Some people will understand and it may
8improve their behaviour.
Others who have closed minds or a prejudice
on the subject will just have their opinions
re-inforced and be given more ammo.
We know there were such people present in
the pub.
I suppose if you want to help someone you
have to do it in a way that is acceptable to
them.!
I can only say I wouldnt want my details
blurted out in a crowded pub-if I was in
Steves position.

re " joyriders". They probably werent mentioned
as it would stop one strand of story in its tracks
and reduce the drama!

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2015), mariba (28-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

> There were some funny lines on Monday's episodes. David calling Michael a village idiot (very apt description lol), David (again!) leaving the message that Gail was dead, then Audrey saying at least it was quick! !D


Yes, I agree. That line from Audrey was an absolute classic.

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2015), flappinfanny (29-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

There we have it .. David never got round to adopting Max officially ...

----------

maidmarian (28-01-2015), tammyy2j (28-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> There we have it .. David never got round to adopting Max officially ...


I am glad it was mentioned on screen 

I had to laugh at Gail and Michael talking about all her marriage surnames and the wedding, sometimes they are funny as a couple

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

Yes, her next wedding at the Registry Office will be half price   :Lol: 

Tony and Tracy   :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015), mariba (29-01-2015), tammyy2j (29-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

And Callum is on Max's birth certificate, so David has to go and get residency order for Max ... hopefully he will be successful, I think he definitely will make a better Dad to Max than Callum

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Noticed Catherine Tyldesley's baby bump today in several shots, wonder how she will be written out of the show for her maternity leave ...could be because of Todd's meddling and winding Jason up .. successfully  and she leaves to join Mum in Spain ...

----------


## tammyy2j

> And Callum is on Max's birth certificate, so David has to go and get residency order for Max ... hopefully he will be successful, I think he definitely will make a better Dad to Max than Callum


Yes David is a good dad to Max 

I think Callum's interest in Max is more to get at David than genuine interest and care

----------

mariba (29-01-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Noticed Catherine Tyldesley's baby bump today in several shots, wonder how she will be written out of the show for her maternity leave ...could be because of Todd's meddling and winding Jason up .. successfully  and she leaves to join Mum in Spain ...


yeap i think you may be right.

----------


## sarah c

> And Callum is on Max's birth certificate, so David has to go and get residency order for Max ... hopefully he will be successful, I think he definitely will make a better Dad to Max than Callum


I thought the father had to be present at the brith registration for hsi name to be on the certificate?

didnt Tyrone have that problem when Kirsty wentto register Ruby without him??

Kylie said Calum dropped her when he found out she was pregnant so wouldnt have gone with her to register the birth!!??

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

No, the father doesn't have to be present. One or other parent can register the birth, the other does not need to be there.

----------

mariba (29-01-2015), sarah c (29-01-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> No, the father doesn't have to be present. One or other parent can register the birth, the other does not need to be there.


I will bow to your knowledge,

I thought however that if a couple were not married, the mother couldnt put a fathers name in his absence to prevent false paternity claims?

or am I out of date? (which in middle age is most likely!!!)

----------

parkerman (29-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, sorry, sarah, you are partly right. I was thinking of married parents.

With unmarried parents, the mother can register the birth alone but she would have to take a signed statement from the father along declaring he is the father.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015), maidmarian (29-01-2015), mariba (29-01-2015), sarah c (29-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

...................

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, sorry, sarah, you are partly right. I was thinking of married parents.
> 
> With unmarried parents, the mother can register the birth alone but she would have to take a signed statement from the father along declaring he is the father.


Dont know if there are any checks of fathers
identity or signature before declaration accepted
If not a potential.loophole for dishonesty and
for the SWs!
Think one custody issue  is sorted re Max and
anr pops up.
Kim found a clip which dependent on
whether you read it as present tense or
future could mean David had adopted
Max or he hasnt.
In the clip David says "the adoption stuff
has come thru for Max "  which most
would read as an application already made
and now approved.
But in a recent episode( that Ive not seen
yet) its said that David hasnt adopted Max.

So now we are supposed to think the
"adoption stuff "that David recd was an
application form that wasnt completed??

Actress playing Kylie has only quite recently
gone on Maternity Leave -so they have anr
9?? months to cover the storyline before 
she returns - when it seems expected she will
be back with David.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## mariba

> yeap i think you may be right.


Yes-and I don't blame her, Jason is so stupid!

----------


## mariba

> yeap i think you may be right.


Yes-and I don't blame her, Jason is so stupid!

----------


## Kim

They went for the retcon route with David and Max then. Predictable, rather than finding the legal loophole I was talking about in another thread.

Loved Michael reeling off all of Gail's prior surnames  :Lol: 

Really don't think I could stomach Tracey being pregnant by Tony as a way to carry on the Barlow legacy. Hope they don't go down that route now that Deirdre's gone. I find Tony really creepy.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

normally people come back from maternity after a few months unless they can afford otherwise

----------

maidmarian (29-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> normally people come back from maternity after a few months unless they can afford otherwise


statutory maternity pay is for 39 weeks.
the pay is 90%of normal pay or 138.18  per week
whichever is the greater.

statutory maternity leave is for 52 weeks. and it
is possible to cover the unpaid part of absence
by any annual holiday entitlement you were due to
but havent taken taken at the start of maternity
leave.
Most ( large) employers have info sheets they
will provide to pregnant employees.

Also unions will provide packs and stress the
need to give employers the right notifications
at the right time to preserve entitlements
EG - return to.work

Theres also the govt website and I know people
who have obtained telephone advice from.ACAS
even if no official dispute.
like everything else u need to read the " small print"

Initially there wasnt any statutory maternity pay/
leave - then it was 3 months for a long time and
has increased since. It took a long time for
women to be granted this -so people do want to
take it- usually.

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

> They went for the retcon route with David and Max then. Predictable, rather than finding the legal loophole I was talking about in another thread.
> 
> Loved Michael reeling off all of Gail's prior surnames 
> 
> Really don't think I could stomach Tracey being pregnant by Tony as a way to carry on the Barlow legacy. Hope they don't go down that route now that Deirdre's gone. I find Tony really creepy.


At least it was addressed on screen, David and Max

----------


## Dazzle

> Kim found a clip which dependent on
> whether you read it as present tense or
> future could mean David had adopted
> Max or he hasnt.
> In the clip David says "the adoption stuff
> has come thru for Max "  which most
> would read as an application already made
> and now approved.
> But in a recent episode( that Ive not seen
> ...


I just couldn't believe my ears when David said he'd never got around to officially adopting Max.  In the clip you mention, MaidMarian, Audrey replied that Max was now just as much his as Lily is.  This implies the adoption was finalised.  There were ways around this as we've discussed on other threads at length.

It's also silly that Callum's on the birth certificate as we've been told he wasn't around when Max was born.

I wish they wouldn't take the viewers as idiots!  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (29-01-2015), Kim (29-01-2015), parkerman (29-01-2015), Perdita (29-01-2015), swmc66 (29-01-2015), tammyy2j (30-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Corrie writers and producers read these boards  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015), flappinfanny (29-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

> statutory maternity pay is for 39 weeks.
> the pay is 90%of normal pay or 138.18  per week
> whichever is the greater.
> 
> statutory maternity leave is for 52 weeks. and it
> is possible to cover the unpaid part of absence
> by any annual holiday entitlement you were due to
> but havent taken taken at the start of maternity
> leave.
> ...


I was the last one 15 yrs ago to go on maternity leave and  was paid for 3 months. Glad it has changed. Last yr someone joined my company but as I hired her when she was in her later stages of pregnancy she did not have any entitlement from my company. So rules still harsh for some people.

----------


## swmc66

> statutory maternity pay is for 39 weeks.
> the pay is 90%of normal pay or 138.18  per week
> whichever is the greater.
> 
> statutory maternity leave is for 52 weeks. and it
> is possible to cover the unpaid part of absence
> by any annual holiday entitlement you were due to
> but havent taken taken at the start of maternity
> leave.
> ...


I was the last one 15 yrs ago to go on maternity leave and  was paid for 3 months. Glad it has changed. Last yr someone joined my company but as I hired her when she was in her later stages of pregnancy she did not have any entitlement from my company. So rules still harsh for some people.

----------


## flappinfanny

> I think Corrie writers and producers read these boards


oh i DO hope so.

----------

parkerman (29-01-2015), tammyy2j (30-01-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I think Corrie writers and producers read these boards


oh i DO hope so.

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Eva expect Jason to pay all for their house or flat, has she any money saved?

----------


## Perdita

I get the impression  that Eva is happy to pay her share

----------


## lizann

> Does Eva expect Jason to pay all for their house or flat, has she any money saved?


eva has assets  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (30-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

eva bump well on display tonight no hiding it

----------

Perdita (30-01-2015), tammyy2j (30-01-2015)

----------


## Katy

Norris is getting worse...now he's just horrible not comedic with it!! 

Todd's up to his old tricks again!

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015), Glen1 (31-01-2015), lizann (30-01-2015), Perdita (30-01-2015), tammyy2j (30-01-2015)

----------


## Katy

Norris is getting worse...now he's just horrible not comedic with it!! 

Todd's up to his old tricks again!

----------


## swmc66

Agree Norris is getting nasty

----------

mariba (31-01-2015)

----------


## mariba

And so is Mary..

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015), Glen1 (31-01-2015), lizann (31-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Did Sinead have the operation on her back ??  Surely she would not be lying on it all day long .... :Ponder:

----------

parkerman (01-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

It's the same as Ronnie in EE. Every time we see both of them, they are lying on their back. Just think of those bed sores!

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2015)

----------


## alan45

> It's the same as Ronnie in EE. Every time we see both of them, they are lying on their back. Just think of those bed sores!


Tracyluv spends a lot of time on her back.  No complaints of any bedsores

----------

maidmarian (01-02-2015)

----------


## alan45

> It's the same as Ronnie in EE. Every time we see both of them, they are lying on their back. Just think of those bed sores!


Tracyluv spends a lot of time on her back.  No complaints of any bedsores

----------


## Glen1

> Tracyluv spends a lot of time on her back.  No complaints of any bedsores


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

maidmarian (01-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Sinead is still annoyed at Roy so Chesney shouldn't let Roy babysit him, she needs to move on and concentrate on getting better 

Now David has a fight on his hands now against Callum to keep Max hope David wins he is a far better dad

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), lizann (03-02-2015), Perdita (02-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

not much interesting tonight couldn't care less about sinead and ches or callum and katy or andy and steph

----------

flappinfanny (04-02-2015), maidmarian (03-02-2015), mariba (03-02-2015), parkerman (03-02-2015), tammyy2j (03-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> not much interesting tonight couldn't care less about sinead and ches or callum and katy or andy and steph


Quite agree. Corrie is certainly being outgunned by EE at the moment.

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), tammyy2j (03-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Nice to see Rita visit Mavis, would love to see Mavis visit Rita for a change ..

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), maidmarian (03-02-2015), tammyy2j (03-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

I'm surprised Chesney doesn't get angry or at least insulted by the way Sinead thinks of Roy. Hailey and Roy have always been like parents to Chesney and Fiz-she has no right ( or reason..)to treat Roy that way. And why is it her business anyway who is looking after Joseph?? He's not her son! And Katy doesn't have any problem with Roy minding him.

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), maidmarian (03-02-2015), tammyy2j (03-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Nice to see Rita visit Mavis, would love to see Mavis visit Rita for a change ..


so would I - but if Thelma Barlow cant make it
or doesnt want to return - even for short visit.

We do have Les Dennis on hand!. For more
recent viewers- Les used to do a tv comedy
duo act with Dustin.Gee . They used to
play Mavis & Vera as part of their act.!

Slightly more seriously-acting with Mavis did
make Rita more bearable and on.occasions
even likeable!!

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), Perdita (03-02-2015), tammyy2j (03-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> not much interesting tonight couldn't care less about sinead and ches or callum and katy or andy and steph


I don't care much about those couples but I do care about the storylines they're involved in - David and Callum's custody battle, fake Gavin and Sinead's injury.

So Callum has a respectable mother to back up his custody case?  That immediately makes things more interesting. I want to see scenes between Callum and his mother to find out what she thinks of his lifestyle.

----------

maidmarian (03-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Dazzle-So Callum has a respectable mother to back up his custody case?  That immediately makes things more interesting. I want to see scenes between Callum and his mother to find out what she thinks of his lifestyle.[/QUOTE]

I think theres a lot more strands to come in this
storyline and looking forward to seeing them unfold.

Re Callums mother-has she been married4/5 times
and does she have a prison record.
re Fathers - is Callums father on the scene or has
been absent for years like Martin
Theres also.the issue of Gail never getting
treatment for what it is that makes David
behave so irrationally over many years
and continuing.
Courts take the wider picture into account
and Solictors can dig things up- from both
sides.Also the amount of support the family
will provide.

I think.in short term David will be the architect
of his own downfall. If things dont go his way
- he will probably have anr outburst ( ones due
soon as ratings gone down a bit) and do something
worse than hit a judge( which I think you found
was Callums only recorded crime)

In the longer term Kylie will come back/ reunite
David and we will have to see what happens then.

Should be an interesting time meanwhile.

Unless of course the actress decides she doesn't
want to return to Corrie long-term . And
leaves after she has  done the relevant post
maternity service to do other things.

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

Katy and David as a pairing has potential imo but she is leaving

----------


## Dazzle

> I think.in short term David will be the architect
> of his own downfall. If things dont go his way
> - he will probably have anr outburst ( ones due
> soon as ratings gone down a bit)...


Very true!  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (03-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I don't want Kylie to come back. Davids better without her. Agree Gail and her family won't look good in court. Hardly a stable family. More to come with Sarah and Co as well. 
Re the damaged football...Maddie and simon left their football on the street. They should'nt have left it. Did they expect it to stay safe and unharmed?

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I don't want Kylie to come back. Davids better without her. Agree Gail and her family won't look good in court. Hardly a stable family. More to come with Sarah and Co as well. 
Re the damaged football...Maddie and simon left their football on the street. They should'nt have left it. Did they expect it to stay safe and unharmed?

----------


## flappinfanny

> not much interesting tonight couldn't care less about sinead and ches or callum and katy or andy and steph


I agrere.  The main problem for Coronation Street is, it achieves high ratings whether the show is good or bad.  It has a default audience.  The danger for Coronation Street is while viewing figures remain high, itv will bury their heads in the sand and not take action to improve the quality of the show sadly.   The show is a former shadow of itself and has become stale and the producer and script writers have become lazy.  New blood is needed!

----------

Glen1 (04-02-2015), parkerman (04-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree ff. Eastenders is beating it all ends up at the moment. What with the Lucy Beale whodunnit, the Dean rape, the Shabnam reveal, the Nick Cotton story, Phil and Max there is so much of interest going on. Corrie has had very little since the Peter Barlow/Rob story. Only the David/Callum/Max story really stands any comparison.

----------

alan45 (04-02-2015), flappinfanny (08-02-2015), Glen1 (04-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

No Corrie's definitely not at its best at the moment and hasn't been for a while.  I favoured it over EE for a long time but they've now swapped places in my opinion.  There are so many unlikeable characters in Corrie nowadays, which used to be my main gripe with EE but is now no longer true.

Still, as I said a few posts ago, there are still storylines I'm enjoying.  Steve's depression is good (though Michelle is spoiling it) and so is anything to do with the Platts.

Viewing figures are declining slowly and from what I've heard Corrie bosses are starting to worry.

----------

alan45 (04-02-2015), flappinfanny (08-02-2015), Glen1 (04-02-2015), maidmarian (04-02-2015), parkerman (04-02-2015), swmc66 (04-02-2015), tammyy2j (04-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I think the difference is that Corrie has a lot of pot boilers whereas EE has all the page turners.

----------

alan45 (04-02-2015), Dazzle (04-02-2015), flappinfanny (08-02-2015), Glen1 (04-02-2015), tammyy2j (04-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think the difference is that Corrie has a lot of pot boilers whereas EE has all the page turners.


I think some plots have gone off the boil as well.
 Having a 12 yr old pregnant when the stats show
that for first time in a long time underage pregnancy
esp 12-13 yrs old- are decreasing.
And having Anna involved in the adoption of a
girl who has already had a bad start in life-
when they want more people to foster/ adopt
older troubled children is just ........

The only reasonable people Faye has in her life
are Craig and to some extent Tim

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2015), flappinfanny (08-02-2015), Glen1 (04-02-2015), mariba (04-02-2015), swmc66 (04-02-2015), tammyy2j (04-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## swmc66

I think i best tune into EE

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Emmerdale and even Hollyoaks are beating Corrie for me 

Is Liz still making jokes at Steve's illness?

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2015), mariba (06-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

very boring again tonight even roy couldn't help it

----------


## Dazzle

I found Sinead's speech to Roy about Hayley moving. Surprisingly, it seems to have done the trick too.

I'm relieved that there's no unrealistic quick fix for Steve now he's on meds and has the saintly Michelle's support. At least she's more understanding than Liz though. Putting pressure on someone with mental health problems will only make matters worse...

I was shocked when Gail calmly took Michael's will. I thought she was totally accepting of the possibility of his death for a moment - then she ripped it up!

I wonder if it's true that Callum owns his own business and is no longer a dealer?  I bet it is because his legitimate financial security will make his custody claim all the stronger (and more dramatic for us viewers).

I know Faye's only twelve or so but it seems bizarre she doesn't realise what's happening to her in this day and age (and that her friends who've seen her changing don't either). I accept this still probably happens sometimes though.  Maybe she's just in deep denial.

----------

Glen1 (05-02-2015), maidmarian (05-02-2015), tammyy2j (05-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Callum was lying about having a business. Secondly surely Faye would be needing new skirts at least for school by now

----------


## swmc66

must be hard for Bev Callard to act like this around the mental health story as she has had clinical depression herself and knows all about it. Friends abandoned her when she had depression

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2015), Glen1 (05-02-2015), maidmarian (05-02-2015), tammyy2j (06-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I was shocked when Gail calmly took Michael's will. I thought she was totally accepting of the possibility of his death for a moment - then she ripped it up!


I thought it was a very silly thing to do a) because he could die and b) because everyone should make a will anyway, irrespective of whether they think they might drop dead soon.

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2015), Glen1 (05-02-2015), maidmarian (05-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought it was a very silly thing to do a) because he could die and b) because everyone should make a will anyway, irrespective of whether they think they might drop dead soon.


It would be a very silly thing to do for anyone with an ounce of common sense but I don't think Gail can be accused of having any.  :Big Grin: 

I actually thought she knew his solicitor would have another copy and was just doing it for effect.

----------

alan45 (06-02-2015), Glen1 (05-02-2015), parkerman (05-02-2015), swmc66 (05-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I thought it was a very silly thing to do a) because he could die and b) because everyone should make a will anyway, irrespective of whether they think they might drop dead soon.


he is marrying gail he will die sooner  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (06-02-2015), Glen1 (07-02-2015), maidmarian (05-02-2015), tammyy2j (06-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I thought it was a very silly thing to do a) because he could die and b) because everyone should make a will anyway, irrespective of whether they think they might drop dead soon.


he is marrying gail he will die sooner  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

This will leave them fighting for the snooker que

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015), Glen1 (07-02-2015), lizann (06-02-2015), tammyy2j (06-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Anyone else find it bizarre that Gail, Gavin and the others weren't at the hospital with Michael?

Lovely scenes of Roy scattering Hayley's ashes. The poem was perfect.  Anyone know what it was?

I'm really pleased at the way Steve's storyline is being written. There's no easy way out for him, and his family and friends are at a loss (though thank goodness most of the haranguing by Michelle and Liz has ceased).  I feel like a lot of thought has gone into this storyline, which I'm sorry to say isn't always the case with Corrie nowadays.

I did find it strange that Steve didn't go and watch TV in the large upstairs lounge (or are we supposed to have forgotten that room exists now the set's no longer in use).  Also, most people have TVs in their bedrooms surely?

----------

Glen1 (07-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Lovely scenes of Roy scattering Hayley's ashes. The poem was perfect.  Anyone know what it was


I believe it to be the last few lines of a 2
verse poem called " Heraclitus" ( an ancient
Greek philosopher) written by William(Johnson)
Cory in 19th century.I think poet was schoolmaster
at Eton.

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2015), Glen1 (07-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

> Also, most people have TVs in their bedrooms surely?


We haven't.

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2015), mariba (07-02-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> We haven't.


Nor us.

----------


## Dazzle

> I believe it to be the last few lines of a 2
> verse poem called " Heraclitus" ( an ancient
> Greek philosopher) written by William(Johnson)
> Cory in 19th century.I think poet was schoolmaster
> at Eton.


*Heraclitus by William Johnson Cory, 1823-1892

They told me, Heraclitus, they told me you were dead,
They brought me bitter news to hear and bitter tears to shed.
I wept as I remembered how often you and I
Had tired the sun with talking and sent him down the sky.

And now that thou art lying, my dear old Carian guest,
A handful of grey ashes, long, long ago at rest,
Still are thy pleasant voices, thy nightingales, awake;
For Death, he taketh all away, but them he cannot take.*

Beautiful.  :Clap:  




> We haven't.


I haven't got a TV in my bedroom either, but then I live alone so have no competition for the main TV.   :Smile:

----------

Perdita (07-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I do have a tv in the bedroom but never use it .. is there if I ever get bedridden and want to use the DVD facility with it ..

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I use my ipad as a TV so don't need one in my room. You can watch things live on iplayer as well.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I do that when I'm on holiday in foreign parts.

----------


## Dazzle

OK then, I'll change my previous statement of "Also, most people have TVs in their bedrooms surely?" to "Also, most people have some way to watch TV in their bedrooms surely?".  Does that satisfy you pedants?  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (09-02-2015), maidmarian (08-02-2015), parkerman (08-02-2015), Perdita (08-02-2015), swmc66 (08-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> OK then, I'll change my previous statement of "Also, most people have TVs in their bedrooms surely?" to "Also, most people have some way to watch TV in their bedrooms surely?".  Does that satisfy you pedants?


Very tactful Dazzle.
Shall I mention that that watching tv or
having a tv in bedroom disrupts sleep
patterns - per medical opinion!
No? I thought not! So I wont!

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2015), Perdita (08-02-2015), swmc66 (08-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

We have discussed this on another thread ;)

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Very tactful Dazzle.
> Shall I mention that that watching tv or
> having a tv in bedroom disrupts sleep
> patterns - per medical opinion!
> No? I thought not! So I wont!


Watching TV will but simply having a TV in your room doesn't.

----------

Perdita (08-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Very tactful Dazzle.
> Shall I mention that that watching tv or
> having a tv in bedroom disrupts sleep
> patterns - per medical opinion!
> No? I thought not! So I wont!


Watching TV will but simply having a TV in your room doesn't.

----------


## alan45

Glad to see the pedants are out in force tonight

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2015), maidmarian (09-02-2015), parkerman (09-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

dev off to india to do good, really don't seem fitting with the character

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015), flappinfanny (10-02-2015), tammyy2j (10-02-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

> dev off to india to do good, really don't seem fitting with the character


Tonight was the first I had heard about it. Never heard him mention he sponsored a team before, he always appeared to be on the tight side.

----------


## flappinfanny

those bloody chucks.  i'd ring their flippin necks.

i can't warm to the nazir's.   :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

Far to much Windass/Armstrong screen time in Monday's episodes.  :Thumbsdown: 




> Tonight was the first I had heard about it. Never heard him mention he sponsored a team before, he always appeared to be on the tight side.


The sponsorship was first mentioned a few weeks back but I agree it's not really in character.  At least the writers have tried to think up an original reason for Dev's absence though.




> i can't warm to the nazir's.


I think the actors are fine so I don't really get all the hate for them I've seen elsewhere.  They do need better stories though.

----------


## Perdita

The one thing puzzling me about Linda's appearance on Coronation Street is  ... how did she know that Owen and the girls are living there if they have not had any contact for so long??  :Searchme:

----------

parkerman (10-02-2015), tammyy2j (10-02-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

> The one thing puzzling me about Linda's appearance on Coronation Street is  ... how did she know that Owen and the girls are living there if they have not had any contact for so long??


Because she watches Coronation Street on tv, that is the answer for a few lapses in the script writing.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (10-02-2015), tammyy2j (10-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> The one thing puzzling me about Linda's appearance on Coronation Street is  ... how did she know that Owen and the girls are living there if they have not had any contact for so long??


various means-dependent on how much
money u have and how ethical or how
determined u are.
Owen Armstrong is a relatively uncommon
name and they are presumably in same
general.area as before.

a few possibiities.
a private dectective if u have money

internet -shows newspaper extracts
show notices about bankruptcy court
appearances deaths wills etc

internet shows extracts from voters lists
unless opt out of full version. also
shows others reg at same address and voters
age band eg 50-55
 U can get more details if u pay a fee.

More I wont go into -but the name is
quite fortunate.If he was John Smith
( no disrespect to any posters of that
name) it would be much more difficult!!

ps phone directories arent  much use
for private number-lots of people have
mobiles arent in them any more and
u can opt out your landline.
he is a builder -so yellow pages/trade
directories/internet adverts.

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015), Perdita (10-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## mariba

Will Owen leave with his ex? Wouldn't blame him, Anna is just horrible woman.

----------


## tammyy2j

> The one thing puzzling me about Linda's appearance on Coronation Street is  ... how did she know that Owen and the girls are living there if they have not had any contact for so long??


Facebook, is that how Tim found Faye?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I think that is how Tim found Faye ... But FB does not give out any personal information and unless Linda was friends with them, which clearly she was not, I would not have thought that is how she got hold of the address

----------


## maidmarian

> Facebook, is that how Tim found Faye?


You can put a name in facebook and find
people of that name with the bit if basic
info they choose to give-but to find more
specific info (eg addresses)I thought one 
of the safeguards was u had to request
 to contact them and  they could refuse
 your request .its up to them what info etc 
is given.
If Linda had contacted Izzy or Katy would
they be surprised when she turned up-
and would they have given info/ wanted
contact.

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

> The one thing puzzling me about Linda's appearance on Coronation Street is  ... how did she know that Owen and the girls are living there if they have not had any contact for so long??


Maybe a relative or an old neighbour gave her the details but yes it is puzzling

----------


## Dazzle

> Will Owen leave with his ex? Wouldn't blame him, Anna is just horrible woman.


I don't like Anna either but I find Owen even worse.  He's reverted to being an out-and-out bully again recently.  I hope the girls' real mother has more sense than to put up with that.

Maybe Owen's wife found him by searching for him on the internet (as maidmarian said).  She probably would have found his bankruptcy along with the name of his old building firm and that he lives in Weatherfield.  It wouldn't have taken much for her (or a private detective) to ask around to find him.

----------


## swmc66

192.com can help you find people if they are on the council tax register.
I think they must have hired a new wardrobe person. Whats with the new coats! I liked Liz and Tracys but Sally's was awful

----------


## swmc66

192.com can help you find people if they are on the council tax register.
I think they must have hired a new wardrobe person. Whats with the new coats! I liked Liz and Tracys but Sally's was awful

----------


## swmc66

The real gavin dies soon and Gail, Andy and Steph attend his funeral from pictures in the papers

----------


## parkerman

No spoilers!!!

----------


## Perdita

> The real gavin dies soon and Gail, Andy and Steph attend his funeral from pictures in the papers


To post in spoiler brackets - [spoiler] text [/ spoiler]  without the gap between / and s

----------


## swmc66

Sorry did'nt realise you could not put spoliers in this thread

----------


## Perdita

....

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry did'nt realise you could not put spoliers in this thread


You can if you use the spoiler brackets !

----------


## swmc66

Ok thanks. Not sure i fully understand so will try and just avoid

----------

Perdita (11-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

If you are commenting in General Thread or Current episode discussion and you refer to a spoiler, just put the "news" bit in spoiler brackets as explained above or post under the Spoiler thread under the current week's spoilers  :Smile:

----------

swmc66 (12-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why was Anna collecting her post from the gym?

----------


## Snagglepus

> Why was Anna collecting her post from the gym?


I assume it had been delivered to her old house.

----------

mariba (12-02-2015), tammyy2j (12-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It seems Steve's recovery is tentatively beginning. Part of me wishes that the story would reflect reality better by making his recovery much slower, but I accept that it needs to be sped up for dramatic purposes and to make sure the story doesn't overstay its welcome.  At least it's being made obvious that he still faces an uphill battle.

I'd really like Owen's daughters to dump him for their mother. He's terrified that they'll learn she left because of his bullying (maybe that's why the writers have recently had him do a u-turn on his character development since arriving on the cobbles).

----------


## mariba

And Liz is still laughing at him..!! What kind of mother is that???! Shows how simple and uneducated Liz is.
At least they've made Michelle more likeable..

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2015), flappinfanny (13-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

And Liz is still laughing at him..!! What kind of mother is that???! Shows how simple and uneducated Liz is.
At least they've made Michelle more likeable..

----------


## Dazzle

> At least they've made Michelle more likeable..


Michelle being nice feels all wrong to me though.  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (13-02-2015), lizann (12-02-2015), maidmarian (12-02-2015), mariba (16-02-2015), Perdita (12-02-2015), tammyy2j (14-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I assume it had been delivered to her old house.


I forgot that must be all the chicken egg drama  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mariba (14-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tim and Craig are great, love them even more together

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), flappinfanny (14-02-2015), lizann (14-02-2015), mariba (14-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I feel like I could bear Faye's pregnancy plot if it only featured herself, Craig, Tim and Sally. I thought the scenes between Faye and Craig last night were surprisingly quite good. It's the thought of more Windass/Armstrong angst, weeping, wailing, shrieking and bullying that I find offputting.  :Thumbsdown: 

Also, the fact that Craig's grown close to both Faye and Tim inevitably means the whole street are going to gang up on Craig and blame him for inseminating Faye.  :Angry:

----------

lizann (14-02-2015), mariba (15-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

i would be happy to see the back of windass armstrong family

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), Glen1 (16-02-2015), maidmarian (14-02-2015), mariba (15-02-2015), tammyy2j (15-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

i see coronation street will continue with its strategy of making quality episodes centred around the nazir's and their chucks and hope to have many more episodes of the whole nazir family including grandpop and nanapops running round the garden like a demented fowl laying an egg.

----------

Glen1 (16-02-2015), parkerman (15-02-2015)

----------


## Katy

> Tim and Craig are great, love them even more together


I agree - The bit where he called down the street after them "Can I come!" It was so sweet

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2015), mariba (16-02-2015), tammyy2j (15-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i would be happy to see the back of windass armstrong family


And the Nazirs

----------

lizann (16-02-2015), mariba (16-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

Poor Sinead has been left to recover in the hospital!  :Big Grin:  No one is even asking about her ??

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015)

----------


## Katy

I agree...I'm not warming to the nazirs at all. I like zeedan but the others irritate the life out of me

----------

swmc66 (17-02-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

No one has enquired about Deirdre either.
Where is Ken?

----------

mariba (16-02-2015), swmc66 (17-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

owen did wrong but the mother didn't do alot to try and contact her daughters either sally on form tonight about her drug knowledge funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), flappinfanny (17-02-2015), maidmarian (16-02-2015), mariba (16-02-2015), swmc66 (17-02-2015), tammyy2j (17-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

And Mary funny as always!!  :Big Grin:  (although I didn't like her recent behavior towards Roy..)

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), flappinfanny (17-02-2015), swmc66 (17-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

> No one has enquired about Deirdre either.
> Where is Ken?


I assume Bill Roache wasn't working when Anne's condition started to deteriorate.. :Sad:  But yes-they could say something like ' Ken has gone to visit Deirdre and her friend'. ..or something..

----------

swmc66 (17-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

> No one has enquired about Deirdre either.
> Where is Ken?


I assume Bill Roache wasn't working when Anne's condition started to deteriorate.. :Sad:  But yes-they could say something like ' Ken has gone to visit Deirdre and her friend'. ..or something..

----------


## owenlee4me

It's the Gym run by (is it Karl) that gets me :Ponder: , it's so tiny, every one does everthing in reception!!
The men are not being portrayed as very nice, to much strutting about (ha ha like the chickens) :Rotfl:

----------


## owenlee4me

Or say nothing and hope no one notices characters are missing?? Where is eccles, poor love not seen it fed or walked for ages.

----------

mariba (17-02-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

:Cheer:  Yep loved her quip about being Middle Class

----------

flappinfanny (17-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Gail still work at the gym?

Sally was funny naming all the drugs it could be too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), mariba (17-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Owen had beat Linda or done something else, pretty bad reason for Linda not to contact her kids, she could have made more effort 

What has Linda's contacting her kids have to do with Anna, I really detest the character of Anna even more so than Owen, the writers ruined Anna

Looks like Julie is being turned into an annoying nag before   Spoiler:    her exit

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), flappinfanny (17-02-2015), maidmarian (17-02-2015), swmc66 (17-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

some funny scenes tonight.  gail and sally were funny as was mary, a model.  brilliant.  patti delivered the goods as always.

No chickens tonight, thank goodness.  callum as a hard man is funny, he is camper than dale winton.  :Big Grin:

----------

mariba (17-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

The best episodes of Corrie for ages tonight. Some drama and a lot of humour.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), flappinfanny (18-02-2015), mariba (17-02-2015), swmc66 (17-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The best episodes of Corrie for ages tonight. Some drama and a lot of humour.


I'm glad everyone else enjoyed Monday's Corrie as much as I did. Writer Damon Rochfort's scripts were spot on and full of lots of witty touches:  

_Mary contemplating people gazing at her dahlias (I've never heard them called that before! )

Sally complaining about what she'd have to do in prison to get decent toilet roll (as she's so middle class...)

Jason thinking the Golden Gate Bridge is in New York

Sally (again) thinking Kylie's ear (or both ears) were in the box. 

My very favourite was Mary's "Oh no, I'm only attracted to clever men"!_ 

(And if anyone's wondering - yes, I was sad enough to note down those lines right after watching so I didn't forget!  :Embarrassment: )

I know I shouldn't but I'm enjoying watching Todd manipulating Jason.  :Ninja: 




> owen did wrong but the mother didn't do alot to try and contact her daughters either...





> I thought Owen had beat Linda or done something else, pretty bad reason for Linda not to contact her kids, she could have made more effort


I do agree with you both about Linda making more effort.  She could have contacted a solicitor and I don't think there's any way a judge would have denied her access.  However, that doesn't take away from nasty Owen's guilt in my book.  

I thought his heart-to-heart with Izzy was really well done, especially the line "you made me hate myself so you could be a hero".  That whole conversion rang true to me.  (I also took great pleasure in Gary getting his own back on Owen with some harsh home truths.)




> I really detest the character of Anna even more so than Owen, the writers ruined Anna


I detest Owen the most.  I've been wondering lately why the writers have regressed the Windasses and Armstrongs back to being so unlikable again?  All the Windasses were horrible when they first came into Corrie but improved immensely with some character development. The same goes for Owen.  Anna even became a bit of an earth mother type for a while if memory serves. 

I just can't understand the character unravelling (is that the right word?) that's happened to them in the past year or so.

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2015), mariba (17-02-2015), parkerman (17-02-2015), Perdita (17-02-2015), tammyy2j (17-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Anna just has a permanent look of disgust on her face i am getting sick of seeing that look

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), flappinfanny (18-02-2015), mariba (17-02-2015), tammyy2j (17-02-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Owen is the good guy here... I don't remember him having an affair or jumping into bed with anyone.
Katie takes after her mother.

----------

maidmarian (17-02-2015), mariba (17-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> Anna just has a permanent look of disgust on her face i am getting sick of seeing that look


All in order for Owen to make his departure but after the year she has been through, I can also understand her not looking her happiest and the truth about Owen and his ex-wife splitting and non-contact with the children will also take a while for her to come to terms with!

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Owen is the good guy here... I don't remember him having an affair or jumping into bed with anyone.
> Katie takes after her mother.


yes-and he was the parent who loooked
the daughters throughout childhood.
Theres bad publicity about "absent fathers"
- but sometimes its the mother who "absents"
herself-like in this case.
Enough tho not perfect person-Owen was
the one who brought them up and deserves
some credit!

----------

mariba (17-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Owen is the good guy here... I don't remember him having an affair or jumping into bed with anyone.
> Katie takes after her mother.


yes-and he was the parent who loooked
the daughters throughout childhood.
Theres bad publicity about "absent fathers"
- but sometimes its the mother who "absents"
herself-like in this case.
Enough tho not perfect person-Owen was
the one who brought them up and deserves
some credit!

----------


## swmc66

he does deserve credit for bringing them up

----------

maidmarian (17-02-2015), mariba (17-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Owen is the good guy here... I don't remember him having an affair or jumping into bed with anyone.


Owen's definitely not the good guy here in my opinion.  Linda having an affair had no bearing on her right to be a mother (or the kids' rights to have a mother in their lives).  Owen cut her out to spite her without thinking of the emotional consequences for the kids.  It was all done to punish Linda because she hurt _his_ feelings.  Even worse he allowed them to believe Linda left because of Izzy's disability, and we all heard Izzy tell him what a devastating effect that's had on her life.  What a burden for her to carry around!!

Linda didn't absent herself (except for two months) as she wanted contact with the kids and kept trying for years by the sound of it.  I don't know why she didn't seek access by legal means but that's another matter - maybe she'll explain herself later.

Of course Owen deserves credit for bringing them up on his own but the fact remains that this happened down to _his_ choices as Linda wanted to be there.  He's a bully through and through!  :Angry: 

_Neither_ of these parents are good guys.

----------

Perdita (17-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

i know but the job he took on was a tough one with a disabled child. Yes he separated them from their mother which is unforgivable but very common when couples split up

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> i know but the job he took on was a tough one with a disabled child. Yes he separated them from their mother which is unforgivable but very common when couples split up


I don't really see how he can be given that much credit for doing a tough job when it happened solely because of his own selfish choices.  The punishment he doled out to Linda for deserting them for two months was to keep her separated from her kids for life.  He doesn't appear to have been concerned that the girls were being punished too.

I get just as angry when mothers deny fathers access to their kids for selfish reasons.

(Maybe I'm being slightly biased because I already detested Owen.  :Smile: )

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2015), parkerman (17-02-2015), Perdita (17-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

She did not make herself absent though ... Owen returned all the letters and presents she sent to the girls unopened because he got hurt by her having a brief affair when she quite possibly was suffering from post-natal depression and we know she felt unable to cope with Izzy's illness at the time. We know Owen has a bully when he first came to Coronation Street, maybe he was horrible to her at the time she had the girls, leading to her going with somebody else, we don't really know about that time to form an opinion. However, he should have worked on overcoming his feelings of hurt and anger and let her be a part in the girl's lives and not let them believe that it was Izzy's illness that kept her away all those years. Yes, he seems to have done a good job raising them on his own but that was his own decision!! 


_Took me rather longer to put this together and post it -this was meant to go under snagglepus's comment on Owen being the good guy here, so apologies for repeating what Dazzle has said  !!_

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), parkerman (17-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

is he going back to Linda?

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:      We know Katie leaves Weatherfield to join Linda in Portugal, not sure he goes with them or just leaves the area

----------


## Dazzle

> ...apologies for repeating what Dazzle has said  !! [/I]


I never mind being agreed with Perdy!  :Big Grin: 

Good call on Linda possibly suffering with post-natal depression.

----------

parkerman (17-02-2015), Perdita (17-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

She hasn't explained why didn't she seek any legal advice? Or are we meant to think that Owen bullied her so badly that her self esteem was low? It wasn't low enough for her to have affairs though..
I don't blame only Linda-what Owen did was really bad, maybe in Izzy's case- unforgivable(oh no, we have to watch Izzy crying for quite some time now..!!), but mothers are like tigers when it comes to their children. No way could my husband ever keep me away from our kids!!! In Emmerdale we have Emma Barton and now Linda in Corrie..is this very common in real life too?

----------

maidmarian (17-02-2015), tammyy2j (17-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

She hasn't explained why didn't she seek any legal advice? Or are we meant to think that Owen bullied her so badly that her self esteem was low? It wasn't low enough for her to have affairs though..
I don't blame only Linda-what Owen did was really bad, maybe in Izzy's case- unforgivable(oh no, we have to watch Izzy crying for quite some time now..!!), but mothers are like tigers when it comes to their children. No way could my husband ever keep me away from our kids!!! In Emmerdale we have Emma Barton and now Linda in Corrie..is this very common in real life too?

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> She hasn't explained why didn't she seek any legal advice? Or are we meant to think that Owen bullied her so badly that her self esteem was low? It wasn't low enough for her to have affairs though..
> I don't blame only Linda-what Owen did was really bad, maybe in Izzy's case- unforgivable(oh no, we have to watch Izzy crying for quite some time now..!!), but mothers are like tigers when it comes to their children. No way could my husband ever keep me away from our kids!!! In Emmerdale we have Emma Barton and now Linda in Corrie..is this very common in real life too?


no one ever really knows what goes on between
a couple. With a real life couple that u know-
You may get both sides but the truth
lies probably lies between.
This is a soap story so its weighted to
achieve desired effect- quick exit line
for Owen .
I can agree with lot of points made-
but some women  have overcome
bigger obstacles to contact their children.
 A much larger number of men leave 
their children than women do-I wanted
just to highlight their is another side
to it.
Re having 2 similar stories abt "deserting"
mothers - perhaps its meant as a strange
sort of equality!
Soaps very seldom give positive image of
women anyway!!

sorry -just one more point.It wasnt an
absolute choice for Owen- he could have
left them too-to Social Services and Care.
Which  some fathers( and mothers) do every
year- when one parent has already left.
Bad I know-but it happens.
So for that reason -I dont see him as
badly as some do.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), swmc66 (17-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

If Linda did suffer from depression, she might not have felt up to fighting for access through the courts. We have seen this portrayed quite well by Steve McDonald. Also, legal advice can be costly and not everyone can afford it. A hostile former partner will not become more amiable being told by a judge to allow a certain amount of access to the children on a regular basis and Linda might have been worried about Owen telling the girls even more lies and make her look even worse than he seems to have done already ... I don't think that is always the best answer.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> She hasn't explained why didn't she seek any legal advice? Or are we meant to think that Owen bullied her so badly that her self esteem was low? It wasn't low enough for her to have affairs though..


She only had ONE very brief fling

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), maidmarian (17-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> She hasn't explained why didn't she seek any legal advice? Or are we meant to think that Owen bullied her so badly that her self esteem was low? It wasn't low enough for her to have affairs though..


She only had ONE very brief fling and she admitted to not feeling able to cope with her young child's disability.  She might have blamed herself for that ... did she contribute towards it??  We never know what goes on in other people's life until we walk in their shoes

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> If Linda did suffer from depression, she might not have felt up to fighting for access through the courts. We have seen this portrayed quite well by Steve McDonald. Also, legal advice can be costly and not everyone can afford it. A hostile former partner will not become more amiable being told by a judge to allow a certain amount of access to the children on a regular basis and Linda might have been worried about Owen telling the girls even more lies and make her look even worse than he seems to have done already ... I don't think that is always the best answer.


Excellent post Perdy!    :Smile: 

I think you've probably hit the nail on the head that Linda didn't want to make matters worse for the girls (and probably thought Owen would eventually relent anyway).  He hasn't denied her claim that she did her best to keep in touch with the girls, so I'm accepting that she did until told otherwise.

----------

Perdita (17-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> She only had ONE very brief fling


An affair /fling might make someone a poor
spouse/partner?? doesnt make them a bad parent.
Its a flimsy start for the storyline-but that's
possibly deliberate. So that if one of the departing
actors returns or one of those staying leaves-
it would be easier to accomodate.
It could have been much better-but as said
previously-rush job.

----------


## maidmarian

> She only had ONE very brief fling


An affair /fling might make someone a poor
spouse/partner?? doesnt make them a bad parent.
Its a flimsy start for the storyline-but that's
possibly deliberate. So that if one of the departing
actors returns or one of those staying leaves-
it would be easier to accomodate.
It could have been much better-but as said
previously-rush job.

----------


## tammyy2j

> She only had ONE very brief fling and she admitted to not feeling able to cope with her young child's disability.  She might have blamed herself for that ... did she contribute towards it??  We never know what goes on in other people's life until we walk in their shoes


So she had an affair because of Izzy's disability 

Owen was wrong to let Izzy think her disability was the reason the mother left while he didn't say it out right he did let Izzy think it 

For all his bullying tactics, I still do think Owen is a good dad 

Linda could have tracked her kids down in many ways even Katy told her this but I think after a year or two she just gave up which was wrong, she could have made a hell of lot more effort 

I know this storyline is to facilitate Owen and Katy's exits but so far it is a let down

----------

mariba (18-02-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Lets hope they are replaced by characters with some morals.
There is only Emily and Norris who are not acting like a pair of dogs.
Don't know much about the Nazirs yet.

----------


## swmc66

Linda had sorted herself a while back and is a successful business women in Portugal. Once she was sorted and financially secure she could had fought for access
But its rushed bringing her in to help two departures.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), maidmarian (17-02-2015), tammyy2j (17-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Linda had sorted herself a while back and is a successful business women in Portugal. Once she was sorted and financially secure she could had fought for access
But its rushed bringing her in to help two departures.

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe Owen isn't the real father of one of the girls so Katy (not his) leaves with the mother

----------


## sarah c

> Maybe Owen isn't the real father of one of the girls so Katy (not his) leaves with the mother


Katy being a product of Linda's affair??

----------


## Dazzle

> Katy being a product of Linda's affair??


I do think that's a good idea of Tammy's, but if it were the case why wouldn't Linda have told Owen long ago so she could take Katy?  The only reason I can think is that she didn't want to split up the girls, but as Katy was still a baby I don't find that very convincing.

----------

maidmarian (18-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Katy being a product of Linda's affair??


its a good idea- but the spoilers dated 03/02/15
in Linda Armstrong thread say something like-
Linda had 2 babies one of whom is unwell and
was having to work as well - so in hard place
and unhappy and then has affair.

Id thought Owen found out about affair very
soon after it happened and it was a"fling"!

The thing that puzzles me is saying she
has 2 babies?.I know the actresses have a big
age gap - but thats not too relevant.
But when the family arrived in Corrie- Katy
was living with Owen - Izzy had own flat and
seemed to have a maternal streak towards
Katy and I thought they were meant to be
at least 7-8 yrs apart -possibky more.

just have to wait to see how  they write.

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------

Perdita (18-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I do think that's a good idea of Tammy's, but if it were the case why wouldn't Linda have told Owen long ago so she could take Katy?  The only reason I can think is that she didn't want to split up the girls, but as Katy was still a baby I don't find that very convincing.


just typing mine - whilst u sent yours.
good idea but loopholes!

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I thought the affair was after Katy was born. Izzy must be a fair bit older than Katy because she remembers her mother.

----------


## Dazzle

Izzy Armstrong is 29 and Katy is 20, so there's a fairly big age gap between the sisters.

----------

maidmarian (18-02-2015), parkerman (18-02-2015), swmc66 (18-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Izzy Armstrong is 29 and Katy is 20, so there's a fairly big age gap between the sisters.


 Same as the difference between my two sons - not that that has anything to do with anything! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015), swmc66 (18-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

So she was looking after Izzy up until the age of 9 before she left. No wonder Izzy has strong memories and feels betrayed

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015), maidmarian (18-02-2015), tammyy2j (18-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I do not know anything about Izzy's illness, is it a slow progressing one that Linda felt unable to cope at that time?  Or maybe was it with just having had another baby that proved too much??

----------


## tammyy2j

> So she was looking after Izzy up until the age of 9 before she left. No wonder Izzy has strong memories and feels betrayed


But Linda acted surprised that Izzy was in a wheelchair, would she have not needed one when she was younger too, I am also not familiar with Izzy's illness

----------

Perdita (18-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> But Linda acted surprised that Izzy was in a wheelchair, would she have not needed one when she was younger too, I am also not familiar with Izzy's illness


 If she has a degenarative disease it could well be that she didn't need a wheelchair when she was very young but needed one as she got older.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015), Perdita (18-02-2015), tammyy2j (18-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> But Linda acted surprised that Izzy was in a wheelchair, would she have not needed one when she was younger too, I am also not familiar with Izzy's illness


Its called Ehlos Danlos syndrome . I had thought
about wheelchair and was looking it up when
Perdita sent her post.
Very complicated- 3 types- can be heriditary!
A lot of NHS info refers to infancy(floopy joints)
and refer to you or child.
It does sound very serious and debilitating from
an early age.It is a problem with connective
tissue and affects many body parts and functions.

I think the thing that puzzles me  more than
characters reasonings is the fact that this
is a little known illness and there is lack of
understanding when people make thoughtless
remarks about Izzy facial expressions etc.
Im all for tv progs raising "awareness" but
wish they would do more research and
think things through.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015), lizann (18-02-2015), parkerman (18-02-2015), tammyy2j (18-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Perdita

It would have been useful, I think, if maybe Owen or Izzy herself had talked about her illness to Anna when Owen and Anna first got together, that would more than likely happen in a real relationship and would explain to viewers to help understand more  ... or am I being too sensible and realistic again?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015), tammyy2j (18-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It would have been useful, I think, if maybe Owen or Izzy herself had talked about her illness to Anna when Owen and Anna first got together, that would more than likely happen in a real relationship and would explain to viewers to help understand more  ... or am I being too sensible and realistic again?


Did Izzy ever discuss her illness with anyone?

----------


## maidmarian

> It would have been useful, I think, if maybe Owen or Izzy herself had talked about her illness to Anna when Owen and Anna first got together, that would more than likely happen in a real relationship and would explain to viewers to help understand more  ... or am I being too sensible and realistic again?


probably -as its a soap-but please dont stop doing so!

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015), Perdita (18-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Did Izzy ever discuss her illness with anyone?


not that I remember -in Corrie-but there have
been interviews with the actress(who also has
the condition) about it on various sites-inc
possibly this one??

if u put Ehlers-Danlos into search on this
forum /u do get hits mainly about Izzys
initial reception on Corrie and when
the character wanted to have a child -
it was discissed then
Very sorry I mis-spelt the first part
of the name of illness initially!

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> ... or am I being too sensible and realistic again?


As always!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

gail: when you've lived with a serial killer confronting a drug dealer is a walk in the park  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015), flappinfanny (19-02-2015), tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

i enjoyed gail's scenes.  they have given her better material tonight.   :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> i enjoyed gail's scenes.  they have given her better material tonight.



At least she wont have to go for any wedding rehearsals

----------

maidmarian (19-02-2015), swmc66 (19-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> At least she wont have to go for any wedding rehearsals


she could rewrite the vows -
through murder and through fraud til
drowning( or other accident) shall us part!!

more seriously -years ago she was a really
bright  and likeable character til they" dumbed!!"
her down.Had own business etc.
I know people change as they "mature"
but not as much as they have done to Gail!!
Didnt do the strange facial expressions either!

----------

swmc66 (19-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> At least she wont have to go for any wedding rehearsals


she could rewrite the vows -
through murder and through fraud til
drowning( or other accident) shall us part!!

more seriously -years ago she was a really
bright  and likeable character til they" dumbed!!"
her down.Had own business etc.
I know people change as they "mature"
but not as much as they have done to Gail!!
Didnt do the strange facial expressions either!

----------


## parkerman

The marriage of the century would be Gail and Ian Beale. How long would it last?

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015), lizann (20-02-2015), maidmarian (19-02-2015), moonstorm (19-02-2015), swmc66 (19-02-2015), tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

> I do not know anything about Izzy's illness, is it a slow progressing one that Linda felt unable to cope at that time?  Or maybe was it with just having had another baby that proved too much??


That might be it then

----------


## tammyy2j

> The marriage of the century would be Gail and Ian Beale. How long would it last?


Comic Relief should get on that for a sketch

----------

flappinfanny (20-02-2015), Kim (19-02-2015), lizann (20-02-2015)

----------


## Kim

Yes Faye, please send that text and spare us the cringeworthy reveal scenes.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Comic Relief should get on that for a sketch


speaking of comic relief don't you think Mary should produce a calendar of her life modelling and her daisy.

----------


## LouiseP

> I don't like Anna either but I find Owen even worse.  He's reverted to being an out-and-out bully again recently.  I hope the girls' real mother has more sense than to put up with that.
> 
> Maybe Owen's wife found him by searching for him on the internet (as maidmarian said).  She probably would have found his bankruptcy along with the name of his old building firm and that he lives in Weatherfield.  It wouldn't have taken much for her (or a private detective) to ask around to find him.


Hi everyone. I am new here . My comments on this storyline are this-

She has been absent for 18 years. Ok she sent cards that were returned but what was to stop her all these years applying for access if she loved them so much , as she claims. She could even have applied to the courts for custody. No court in the land would stop access for a mother who just had a fling. It would have to be a lot worse than that to stop it, like abuse.

PS I hope no-one has said this before.

----------

mariba (23-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> PS I hope no-one has said this before.


Yes we have discussed that before Louise but it doesn't matter as comments are always appreciated.  Just go back a few pages to see what our views are on Linda's absence.

Welcome to Soapboards!  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (20-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Welcome to SoapBoards, Louise  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> Yes we have discussed that before Louise but it doesn't matter as comments are always appreciated.  Just go back a few pages to see what our views are on Linda's absence.
> 
> Welcome to Soapboards!


 Thank you.. Looked back and it seems a lot of people feel as I do. This makes the story a tad unbelievable , that she loves them so much ! Thank you for your kind welcome. Still navigating the site.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> Yes we have discussed that before Louise but it doesn't matter as comments are always appreciated.  Just go back a few pages to see what our views are on Linda's absence.
> 
> Welcome to Soapboards!


 Thank you.. Looked back and it seems a lot of people feel as I do. This makes the story a tad unbelievable , that she loves them so much ! Thank you for your kind welcome. Still navigating the site.

----------


## Perdita

Please feel free to ask if you need guidance on anything, there will always be somebody here that will be able to advise  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> Welcome to SoapBoards, Louise


Thank you, Perdita. I think I am going to enjoy this Forum.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> Welcome to SoapBoards, Louise


Thank you, Perdita. I think I am going to enjoy this Forum.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hi everyone. I am new here . My comments on this storyline are this-
> 
> She has been absent for 18 years. Ok she sent cards that were returned but what was to stop her all these years applying for access if she loved them so much , as she claims. She could even have applied to the courts for custody. No court in the land would stop access for a mother who just had a fling. It would have to be a lot worse than that to stop it, like abuse.
> 
> PS I hope no-one has said this before.


Welcome Louise

----------


## Dazzle

I'm beginning to think Linda's quite sly underneath the pleasant facade.  The way she's forgiven Owen so easily is unrealistic.  Is she manipulating him?  What's very clear is that he's still in love with her as Anna suspects.

Leanne was a tad hypocritical in her condemnation of Jason's suspicions of Eva and Tony.  Has she forgetten that she had an affair with her former boyfriend's dad (Jamie and Danny Baldwin respectively).  I really felt for Eva though - she was right to dump the idiotic Jason.  (I still feel guilty for enjoying watching manipulative Todd.)

----------


## Perdita

I am just glad it is winter time ... so many actresses in all soaps pregnant at the moment, at least they can wear big coats to hide their bumps although they are still visible in some scenes, especially with Eva   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), LostVoodoo (21-02-2015)

----------


## Kim

Sometimes I despair at the Corrie writers. "When they're married, we'll be officially brothers in law." If Andy were Gavin, he and Nick would be step brothers, not brothers in law.

----------


## Perdita

I am sure I heard Nick say brother-in-law too but thought I must have misheard ... Can't an actor point out a very obvious mistake and speak to the producer/director before saying the lines???

----------

Kim (21-02-2015), lizann (21-02-2015), maidmarian (21-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I am sure I heard Nick say brother-in-law too but thought I must have misheard ... Can't an actor point out a very obvious mistake and speak to the producer/director before saying the lines???


I think the script writers vocabulary must
be in Victorian times-like some of the stories.
 It was normal.usage to call step- fathers -
Fathers-in-law then eg David Copperfield
calls his Mothers second husdand (MrMurdstone)
his father in law . Think it was similar re other
step relations.

The French still use same term for bro in law
and step-bro beau frere.

But we are in Uk in 21st Century!
Basic prob is a general lack of checking basic info.

Id do some smiley faces - but they shoot all over.

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I am sure I heard Nick say brother-in-law too but thought I must have misheard ... Can't an actor point out a very obvious mistake and speak to the producer/director before saying the lines???


I think the script writers vocabulary must
be in Victorian times-like some of the stories.
 It was normal.usage to call step- fathers -
Fathers-in-law then eg David Copperfield
calls his Mothers second husdand (MrMurdstone)
his father in law . Think it was similar re other
step relations.

The French still use same term for bro in law
and step-bro beau frere.

But we are in Uk in 21st Century!
Basic prob is a general lack of checking basic info.

Id do some smiley faces - but they shoot all over.

----------


## Dazzle

> Sometimes I despair at the Corrie writers. "When they're married, we'll be officially brothers in law." If Andy were Gavin, he and Nick would be step brothers, not brothers in law.


I didn't even register that at the time.  It does seem odd that nobody in the Corrie team picked it up either.

Since MaidMarian has said that the term used to be used in that way, perhaps it still is in some parts of the country?  (I realise that's a bit of a stretch lol!)

----------


## Perdita

I can't believe they use very old fashioned terms of speech in what is meant to reflect current times ...

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I am just glad it is winter time ... so many actresses in all soaps pregnant at the moment, at least they can wear big coats to hide their bumps although they are still visible in some scenes, especially with Eva


Haha, true, Eva does suddenly look more pregnant and is probably quite glad for that big coat/cardigan. Sonia in Neighbours has been hiding behind a pot plant!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I am just glad it is winter time ... so many actresses in all soaps pregnant at the moment, at least they can wear big coats to hide their bumps although they are still visible in some scenes, especially with Eva


Haha, true, Eva does suddenly look more pregnant and is probably quite glad for that big coat/cardigan. Sonia in Neighbours has been hiding behind a pot plant!

----------


## flappinfanny

Hi Louise, nice to have you on board.   :Smile:

----------


## LouiseP

> Hi Louise, nice to have you on board.


Thank you so much.

----------


## LouiseP

> Hi Louise, nice to have you on board.


Thank you so much.

----------


## Katy

Oh Jason you idiot. Definitely one of Weatherfields unluckiest in love. 

Whoever described him as nice but dim had it spot on. Fair play Eva...I'd have chucked a drink as well. 

Todd is just horrid.

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), Perdita (22-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Sometimes I despair at the Corrie writers. "When they're married, we'll be officially brothers in law." If Andy were Gavin, he and Nick would be step brothers, not brothers in law.


I caught the omnibus today and think Nick said they would be brothers in law, meaning according to law???

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I caught the omnibus today and think Nick said they would be brothers in law, meaning according to law???


I think you're clutching at straws there, Perdy!

----------

Perdita (22-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

................

----------


## swmc66

Looks like Todd will get away with it and never get found out. Jason will get his own back when he spends time with Sarah

----------


## lizann

> Looks like Todd will get away with it and never get found out. Jason will get his own back when he spends time with Sarah


i doubt todd will care or be jealous over sara lou

----------


## lizann

> Looks like Todd will get away with it and never get found out. Jason will get his own back when he spends time with Sarah


i doubt todd will care or be jealous over sara lou

----------


## lizann

tyrone offering to mind jack for kevin who had an affair with his wife molly unbelievable only in soaps way too forgiving and forgetful

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2015), tammyy2j (23-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

They are business partners too though and I guess Kevin's absence for a year or so has helped heal wounds. But on the whole you are right, in soaps people fall out really bad but quickly forgive and forget

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> tyrone offering to mind jack for kevin who had an affair with his wife molly unbelievable only in soaps way too forgiving and forgetful


I agree generally but in this case perhaps
Tyrone was more concerned about
Jack than Kevin. He did think.Jack was
his son for some time and  perhapd didnt 
want.him left with the phantom babysitter!!!

----------


## maidmarian

> tyrone offering to mind jack for kevin who had an affair with his wife molly unbelievable only in soaps way too forgiving and forgetful


I agree generally but in this case perhaps
Tyrone was more concerned about
Jack than Kevin. He did think.Jack was
his son for some time and  perhapd didnt 
want.him left with the phantom babysitter!!!

----------


## Dazzle

> Looks like Todd will get away with it and never get found out.


Secrets always have a habit of getting out sooner or later in soaps.




> But on the whole you are right, in soaps people fall out really bad but quickly forgive and forget


If people didn't forgive and forget to an unnatural extent in soaps most of the characters wouldn't speak to each other.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (23-02-2015), Perdita (23-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

todd wins and leanne remembers danny and jamie baldwin her father and son combo

----------


## tammyy2j

Lloyd and Sophie very annoying tonight 

I will miss Eva, she really became a great funny character once Stella left, hope she returns soon

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), mariba (24-02-2015), sarah c (24-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve still has the kids voice and stupid face look.

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

Had to laugh at some of the unintentional innuendo in tonights Corrie from Liz, Tracy and Tony.

Tracyluv "He was helping me look for a cat"

Liz to Tony "Watch that one Tony, give her an inch and......."

Oh err Missus

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), flappinfanny (24-02-2015), lizann (24-02-2015), mariba (24-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Liz to Tony "Watch that one Tony, give her an inch and......."


Yes, when she said that, I thought Tracy was going to say something like, "A bit more than an inch...."

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), flappinfanny (24-02-2015), mariba (24-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

An enjoyable double bill. Funny scenes with Tracey and Tony. I thought Eva's exit was a little weak.

When I see Eccles I think of Deirdre.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), mariba (24-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> I agree generally but in this case perhaps
> Tyrone was more concerned about
> Jack than Kevin. He did think.Jack was
> his son for some time and  perhapd didnt 
> want.him left with the phantom babysitter!!!


why not? Ruby and Hope have sat with the phantom often enough??

----------


## sarah c

Todd was creepy towards the end - promising to 'look after' Eileen and Jason.....

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), flappinfanny (25-02-2015), lizann (24-02-2015), mariba (24-02-2015), tammyy2j (24-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I thought the same, Sarah ....

----------


## LouiseP

> Todd was creepy towards the end - promising to 'look after' Eileen and Jason.....


I just hope he gets found out. Why does Corrie revel in these horrible people who want to get one on
over on others and be so vile ? This is his brother, for goodness sake. What has poor Jason ever done to him to warrant all that .

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), mariba (24-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> Todd was creepy towards the end - promising to 'look after' Eileen and Jason.....


I just hope he gets found out. Why does Corrie revel in these horrible people who want to get one on
over on others and be so vile ? This is his brother, for goodness sake. What has poor Jason ever done to him to warrant all that .

----------


## Perdita

Todd blames him and his mum for getting beat up and ending up with the permanent scar on his cheek and is out for revenge

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> Todd blames him and his mum for getting beat up and ending up with the permanent scar on his cheek and is out for revenge


I remember that storyline but WHY  does he blame them ? Can't remember .

----------


## Perdita

He wanted to take them out to the Bistro for a meal to make up for being horrible and telling lies about why he left London ... They stood him up, he got attacked when he made his way home again

----------

LouiseP (24-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> He wanted to take them out to the Bistro for a meal to make up for being horrible and telling lies about why he left London ... They stood him up, he got attacked when he made his way home again



So it is their fault he got beaten up ? That is warped thinking, isn't it ?  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), mariba (24-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

and his scar hardly shows??!!

----------


## Perdita

It is, nevertheless, a constant reminder

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), sarah c (25-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Why they had to give him a personality transplant I will never know. There are enough nasty people on the Street , trying to do each other down . Can't we have some heart warming story lines for a change ?

----------

alan45 (24-02-2015), flappinfanny (25-02-2015), mariba (24-02-2015), parkerman (24-02-2015), Perdita (24-02-2015), tammyy2j (24-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Why they had to give him a personality transplant I will never know. There are enough nasty people on the Street , trying to do each other down . Can't we have some heart warming story lines for a change ?


Hmm Todd was always a bit iffy?

----------


## LouiseP

he had his problems with Sarah Lou and struggling with his sexuality but he wasn't nasty . Maybe my memory is failing me .

----------


## LouiseP

> Hmm Todd was always a bit iffy?


Todd was ok until he came back from London

----------

flappinfanny (25-02-2015), mariba (24-02-2015), Perdita (24-02-2015), tammyy2j (24-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> he had his problems with Sarah Lou and struggling with his sexuality but he wasn't nasty . Maybe my memory is failing me .


he did freak out a bit I seem to remember when Sarah lou got preganant with Billy - but maybe that was because he was trying to shag her brother at the time also??.....

----------


## mariba

I think Eva's leaving-storyline was not good at all..I don't believe that if you truly love someone you would just dump them if they thought you were having an affair with their dad. Wouldn't you just laugh it off after initial shock? That's what old Eva would have done-and myself. Not believable reason to end relationship. Why couldn't she just go to New York to see her mom for a while-and no stupid break up storyline needed..? Sometimes I just don't get these writers..
And Lloyd accusing Steve. Not once did anyone explain as it really happened-these boy racers who  caused the accident, and that Steve was actually diagnosed with depression long before. And no one hasn't said anything about Sinead not wearing seatbelt. I hope Steve doesn't forgive Lloyd for what he's said. Get yourself another mate-and business partner.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), swmc66 (24-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

I think Eva's leaving-storyline was not good at all..I don't believe that if you truly love someone you would just dump them if they thought you were having an affair with their dad. Wouldn't you just laugh it off after initial shock? That's what old Eva would have done-and myself. Not believable reason to end relationship. Why couldn't she just go to New York to see her mom for a while-and no stupid break up storyline needed..? Sometimes I just don't get these writers..I miss Eva-she's really funny, love her laughter!!  :Big Grin: 
And Lloyd accusing Steve. Not once did anyone explain as it really happened-these boy racers who  caused the accident, and that Steve was actually diagnosed with depression long before. And no one hasn't said anything about Sinead not wearing seatbelt. I hope Steve doesn't forgive Lloyd for what he's said. Get yourself another mate-and business partner.

----------

flappinfanny (25-02-2015), Perdita (24-02-2015), tammyy2j (24-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

Thank you mariba, I felt like I was going to explode when I watched Lloyd's attitude and I wish Chesney would give it a rest too ..  The whole thing was an accident and Steve will not have been the first nor the last person involved in a car crash that leaves the scene, not because of guilt but because of shock!!!  I can imagine that somebody in Steve's position will feel very nervous getting back behind the wheel of a car after that experience.  
I also agree, Eva should have had a different storyline for leaving, like visiting her gran for a while ....

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), mariba (26-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm not clear how long Eva is going to America for. If she is going to New York to live with her mother permanently she would need a visa, which she couldn't possibly have got in a couple of hours!

----------


## Perdita

Eva has gone to France to be with her gran ... don't think you need a visa for France

----------

parkerman (24-02-2015), tammyy2j (24-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Eva has gone to France to be with her gran ... don't think you need a visa for France


I thought she went to see Stella

----------


## LouiseP

> I thought she went to see Stella


No. Jason bought tickets for both of them to go and see Stella but she dumped him before he could tell her . Eva went to see her gran in France.

----------

tammyy2j (24-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> I thought she went to see Stella


No. Jason bought tickets for both of them to go and see Stella but she dumped him before he could tell her . Eva went to see her gran in France.

----------


## parkerman

Ah, that makes sense. I must have missed that somewhere amid the general boredom of last night's episodes....

----------

tammyy2j (24-02-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

> Ah, that makes sense. I must have missed that somewhere amid the general boredom of last night's episodes....


But did you care, I did'nt, it was really tedious last night, and not sure which night it was, but Nick serving a customer in the Bistro with his hands in his pockets!!! :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm not clear how long Eva is going to America for. If she is going to New York to live with her mother permanently she would need a visa, which she couldn't possibly have got in a couple of hours!


Is a visa needed even for a short stay holiday?

----------


## LouiseP

> Is a visa needed even for a short stay holiday?


Eva has gone to France to be with her grandmother, Gloria. No visa needed in France.

----------

tammyy2j (24-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> Is a visa needed even for a short stay holiday?


Eva has gone to France to be with her grandmother, Gloria. No visa needed in France.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Eva has gone to France to be with her grandmother, Gloria. No visa needed in France.


No visa would have been needed for Eva and Jason's short planned holiday to America to see Stella either

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad Steve's depression is still an ongoing storyline but is anyone else feeling really irritated that it keeps being referred to as "clinical" depression (especially by Michelle). Yes, I understand that's the official diagnosis but no one speaks like that in real life. I know they want to remind us that Steve's properly ill and not just a bit down in the dumps but talk about hammering it home!! 

Am I being overly pedantic about this?  :Embarrassment: 




> Had to laugh at some of the unintentional innuendo in tonights Corrie from Liz, Tracy and Tony.


Was it unintentional though?  :Big Grin: 




> Todd was creepy towards the end - promising to 'look after' Eileen and Jason.....


I wonder what he's got in store for Eileen?  :EEK!:  




> and his scar hardly shows??!!


I agree, but people can be very self-conscious about small things.  Ever gone out with a zit and felt everybody was staring at it?




> Why they had to give him a personality transplant I will never know. There are enough nasty people on the Street , trying to do each other down . Can't we have some heart warming story lines for a change ?


I know I'm in a  minority but I find nasty Todd quite entertaining.  :Embarrassment: 

I'd much rather watch him than the vile Tracey and Tony.  :Sick: 




> I think Eva's leaving-storyline was not good at all..I don't believe that if you truly love someone you would just dump them if they thought you were having an affair with their dad.


I don't think I could forgive a boyfriend who jumped to the conclusion I was having an affair with his dad on such weak circumstantial evidence.  I'd find it incredibly insulting and would feel it showed a complete lack of trust in me.




> And Lloyd accusing Steve. Not once did anyone explain as it really happened-these boy racers who  caused the accident, and that Steve was actually diagnosed with depression long before. And no one hasn't said anything about Sinead not wearing seatbelt. I hope Steve doesn't forgive Lloyd for what he's said. Get yourself another mate-and business partner.


I agree, but it'll soon be forgiven and forgotten as everything is in soaps.  :Smile: 




> No visa would have been needed for Eva and Jason's short planned holiday to America to see Stella either


That's right.  As long as the stay will be for less than 90 days and they have a return ticket they wouldn't need a visa (with some exceptions).

----------

Perdita (25-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

why was michelle looking up liz's skirt weird scene for stocking the pub

----------


## Perdita

:Lol:   Steve to Eileen feeling her biceps:  Can you lift a barrel   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2015), lizann (26-02-2015), maidmarian (25-02-2015), mariba (26-02-2015), tammyy2j (26-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

is lager not beer too?   eileen will be one of the rovers best barmaids   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mariba (26-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, Lager is a type of beer but so is Bitter and various Ales, there is a slight difference in taste so I think that is quite important to know the difference if you work behind a bar  :Smile:

----------

lizann (26-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Steve to Eileen feeling her biceps:  Can you lift a barrel


Well she did always look as tho she could
put the little fireman under her arm and
walk off with him.A barrel is probably
heavier!
Hope her new boyfriend is a bit more
her size!!

----------

Glen1 (27-02-2015), lizann (25-02-2015), tammyy2j (26-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I didn't enjoy last night's Corrie much because Tracey and Tony had so much screen time.  I've never had any time for Tracy and dislike Tony immensely.  Together they make me want to gag (if they're pawing each other  :Sick: ) or throw something at the TV.  :Thumbsdown: 

Liking Eileen behind the bar though.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (27-02-2015), lizann (26-02-2015), mariba (26-02-2015), parkerman (26-02-2015), Perdita (26-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> I didn't enjoy last night's Corrie much because Tracey and Tony had so much screen time.  I've never had any time for Tracy and dislike Tony immensely.  Together they make me want to gag (if they're pawing each other ) or throw something at the TV. 
> 
> Liking Eileen behind the bar though.


Totally agree with all that,dazzle. I hate Tony too and Tracey makes me want to slap her face . Those awful teeth! I know she can't help that but she looks like a grinning hyena. SAhe can do something about her greasy, lank hair though . Tony is slimy .Ugh to both of them . Rant over

----------


## LouiseP

> I didn't enjoy last night's Corrie much because Tracey and Tony had so much screen time.  I've never had any time for Tracy and dislike Tony immensely.  Together they make me want to gag (if they're pawing each other ) or throw something at the TV. 
> 
> Liking Eileen behind the bar though.


Totally agree with all that,dazzle. I hate Tony too and Tracey makes me want to slap her face . Those awful teeth! I know she can't help that but she looks like a grinning hyena. She can do something about her greasy, lank hair though . Tony is slimy .Ugh to both of them . Rant over

----------


## lizann

i find tony a complete sleazebag liz and even tracy could do better get jim mcd out

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2015), mariba (27-02-2015), Perdita (26-02-2015), tammyy2j (26-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Steve to Eileen feeling her biceps:  Can you lift a barrel


Eileen could be a good fit behind the bar, she comes out with some good one liners, laughed at her opening and eating Lloyd's crisps

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2015), Glen1 (27-02-2015), lizann (27-02-2015), maidmarian (27-02-2015), mariba (27-02-2015), parkerman (26-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Eileen could be a good fit behind the bar, she comes out with some good one liners, laughed at her opening and eating Lloyd's crisps


Eileen's great when she's being funny though I dislike her when she's moaning.  I hope we see more of her light hearted side if she's going to be behind the bar permanently.

----------

flappinfanny (27-02-2015), lizann (27-02-2015), maidmarian (27-02-2015), mariba (27-02-2015), tammyy2j (27-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> * Together they make me want to gag*


That's funny.   :Big Grin: 

I did howl at Eileen opening a packet of crisps and eating them, meant for Lloyd.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2015), mariba (27-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

faye and craig are traumatized

----------


## mariba

Too much Tracy and Tony again-and Rita. I quite like Tracy though-just not with Tony.
Eileen the best again as a bar maid!  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2015)

----------


## mariba

Too much Tracy and Tony again-and Rita. I quite like Tracy though-just not with Tony.
Eileen the best again as a bar maid!  :Big Grin:

----------


## LouiseP

> Too much Tracy and Tony again-and Rita. I quite like Tracy though-just not with Tony.
> Eileen the best again as a bar maid!


I can't STAND Tracey and those tombstone teeth and lank, greasy hair and vile character.

----------

parkerman (28-02-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> Too much Tracy and Tony again-and Rita. I quite like Tracy though-just not with Tony.
> Eileen the best again as a bar maid!


I can't STAND Tracey and those tombstone teeth and lank, greasy hair and vile character.

----------


## mariba

That's what makes Tracy 'THE Tracy'-her vile character. I just love her witty comments-same as her mom Deirdre and grandma Blanche!  :Big Grin:  I liked her even more again when she was with Rob-it was huge mistake to make Rob a killer and let the actor go-they were good together. I do wish, that when the time comes to write off Deidre(  :Sad:  ) -that we would see a softer side of Tracy for a change. And I hope that Amy would grow up bit nicer than what she is at the moment..Loved her winding up Norris with Blanche's ghost though!  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2015), maidmarian (28-02-2015), tammyy2j (02-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Too much Tracy and Tony again-and Rita. I quite like Tracy though-just not with Tony.


I like Rita! I laughed when she and her entourage all barged into Kevin's house last night.




> That's what makes Tracy 'THE Tracy'-her vile character. I just love her witty comments-same as her mom Deirdre and grandma Blanche!  I liked her even more again when she was with Rob-it was huge mistake to make Rob a killer and let the actor go-they were good together.


I agree about Rob.  I can't stand Tracy and didn't like Rob much but they seemed to bring out the best in each other.  Kate Ford's acting has got even worse since he left.  Tracy does have some funny lines but that's the best I can say about her.

It didn't take her long to get over Rob, did it? We had to endure about a fortnight of hair-tearing self-pity just for her to revert to her gleefully snide self a few days later. What a farce!  At least Liz temporarily wiped the smile off her face last night, but she'll no doubt pay dearly for that.

I was absolutely gobsmacked last night when Owen mentioned EastEnders' Linda Carter (until I realised he was talking about Wonder Woman's Lynda Carter  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: )!!!  (Coincidentally, EE's Linda Carter mentioned Woman Woman last night too. Spooky!  :EEK!: )

----------

swmc66 (28-02-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> faye and craig are traumatized


Don't blame them, googling a birth video is never a good idea! 

I like how Craig is trying to make her see she needs help without lecturing her, but he needs to tell someone asap.

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2015), lizann (02-03-2015), Perdita (01-03-2015), tammyy2j (02-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

I never thought I would say this but I am actually enjoying Kate Plank as Tracyluv at the minute and am quite enjoying the comedy she brings in.  I cannot stand the Tony sleazebag guy and doubtless have Dopey Eva been heading on Maternity Leave in the real world she and he would have had a torrid affair. As it is her and Jason shared one braincell between them so presumably Jase gets sole use of it for the next few months.

I am looking forward to the day that Tracyluv tells Our Elizabeth about Tony's dalliance in the back office and where in spite of giving her an inch she took a lot more. Liz did warn him

----------

mariba (02-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I never thought I would say this but I am actually enjoying Kate Plank as Tracyluv at the minute and am quite enjoying the comedy she brings in.


I think you can get a cure for this on the NHS now.

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

> I think you can get a cure for this on the NHS now.


Have you seen the waiting lists!!!!!

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I never thought I would say this but I am actually enjoying Kate Plank as Tracyluv at the minute


The world as I knew it has just fallen around my ears...  :Sad: 

Seriously though, I'm amazed to read that Alan!!  The day where you're enjoying Tracy is a day I never thought I'd see.  :Big Grin: 

I agree with you about Tony so maybe it's the comparison to him that's making Tracy seem bearable at the moment?  I see no improvement in Tracy at all and, as I commented a few posts back, I think Kate Ford's acting has been even worse than usual lately.  

I will enjoy seeing Tony brought down a peg or two but that's more to do with my dislike for him than any positive feelings towards her!

Maybe it'd be worth you joining that waiting list, Alan.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (02-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

> The world as I knew it has just fallen around my ears... 
> 
> Seriously though, I'm amazed to read that Alan!!  The day where you're enjoying Tracy is a day I never thought I'd see. 
> 
> I agree with you about Tony so maybe it's the comparison to him that's making Tracy seem bearable at the moment?  I see no improvement in Tracy at all and, as I commented a few posts back, I think Kate Ford's acting has been even worse than usual lately.  
> 
> I will enjoy seeing Tony brought down a peg or two but that's more to do with my dislike for him than any positive feelings towards her!
> 
> Maybe it'd be worth you joining that waiting list, Alan.


 Dazzle it is quite possible that my apparent Road to damascus conversion has nothing to do with Kate Planks acting abilities or rather the lack of same but probably more to do with some of the crap acting, character and storylines in Corrie at the minute.  
Gail and Michael WTF 
Michaels real son and his pretend son WTF.  Shades of MeeeeeeeChelle and her two sons
Sinister Todd WTF
The Dev Julie Mary menage a trois WTF
The return of Jenny Bradley WTF

So as you see the Tracyluv story is probably the best of a bad bunch

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2015), maidmarian (02-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Gail and Michael WTF - Agreed 
> Michaels real son and his pretend son WTF.  Shades of MeeeeeeeChelle and her two sons - I'm enjoying this storyline as it involves the Platts and I like fake Gavin and Steph.  I don't think it's anywhere near as bad as Michelle and her two sons!
> Sinister Todd WTF - I'm quite enjoying this
> The Dev Julie Mary menage a trois WTF - Agreed!
> The return of Jenny Bradley WTF - has potential in my opinion.
> 
> So as you see the Tracyluv story is probably the best of a bad bunch


I'd also add Steve's depression to the list which, whilst being acted well by Simon Gregson and written with care on the whole, is let down big time for me by the heavy focus on Michelle (who I dislike more than Tracy because at least the latter can be funny).  :Thumbsdown: 

None of the storylines in Corrie are exactly scintillating at the moment though so we're agreed on that.  Even those with potential seem to end up being anti-climactic nowadays.  :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (02-03-2015), parkerman (02-03-2015), swmc66 (04-03-2015), tammyy2j (02-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

> I'd also add Steve's depression to the list which, whilst being acted well by Simon Gregson and written with care on the whole, is let down big time for me by the heavy focus on Michelle (who I dislike more than Tracy because at least the latter can be funny). 
> 
> None of the storylines in Corrie are exactly scintillating at the moment though so we're agreed on that.  Even those with potential seem to end up being anti-climactic nowadays.


I should have said about the Steve storyline.  Yes its good but ruined by the over emphasis on MeMeMeMeMeMeMeMeMeChelle

Have to disagree about sinister Todd.  All this nastiness for a small scar.  Jenny Bradley return was too contrived but as you rightly say it has potential

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2015), swmc66 (04-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

There isn't one good or interesting storyline in Corrie at present, I still watch though force of habit I suppose and there seems to be more annoying detestable unlikeable characters than likable too, Tim and Craig are the best

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2015), lizann (02-03-2015), maidmarian (02-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Poor Norris. Fancy falling for Myrtle Hargreaves' milk puddings.....

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Poor Norris. Fancy falling for Myrtle Hargreaves' milk puddings.....


When he could have had Mary's dumplings

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2015), flappinfanny (03-03-2015), lizann (03-03-2015), maidmarian (03-03-2015), tammyy2j (03-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Tracey was amazing tonight. I loved her spat with Liz. Tracey slagging Betty's hot pot 'not some vile brown dish with gristle in it and some old veg.' Then after Liz went mad Tracey came back with 'oh take granny home she could do with a lie down.' Brilliant.  :Big Grin:

----------

mariba (03-03-2015)

----------


## Kim

Callum is a snake. He knew David wouldn't allow Max to keep the presents and is wanting to turn Max against David before it gets to court. Then when the court asks Max who he'd prefer to live with (assuming both are deemed fit to care for him), result. It's not just about the now and if Callum really wanted to be a dad, he would have sought Kylie out himself to establish contact and kept a savings account for Max rather than buying presents now. Kids are easily won over by presents and he knows it.

----------

tammyy2j (03-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Poor David (it's not often I say that!), he's well and truly stuck between a rock and a hard place at the moment. I hope he doesn't allow drug dealer Callum access to Max without supervision.

Kylie's going to have a fit when she comes back to find Callum a part of Max's life. I know she's abandoned her kids but there are extenuating circumstances and she left thinking they were in safe hands.




> Poor Norris. Fancy falling for Myrtle Hargreaves' milk puddings.....


That scene was very funny and a nice, if somewhat unusual, bit of character development for Norris.  It makes a change from acting like the one-dimensional spiteful gossip he's been of late.




> Tracey was amazing tonight...


I expect you'll get a "Thank You" from Alan for that, given his new found love of Tracy Barlow!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (03-03-2015), tammyy2j (03-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

Just waiting for Faye's secret to be revealed..I bet everyone thinks Graig is the daddy..

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2015), lizann (04-03-2015), tammyy2j (03-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Callum is a snake. He knew David wouldn't allow Max to keep the presents and is wanting to turn Max against David before it gets to court. Then when the court asks Max who he'd prefer to live with (assuming both are deemed fit to care for him), result. It's not just about the now and if Callum really wanted to be a dad, he would have sought Kylie out himself to establish contact and kept a savings account for Max rather than buying presents now. Kids are easily won over by presents and he knows it.


I think Callum wants Max more to get at David and Kylie than he truly cares for him 

I do feel sorry for David, he is a good dad but Callum is using his money I presume from drug sales to give Max expensive gifts to sway him

----------

lizann (04-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Just waiting for Faye's secret to be revealed..I bet everyone thinks Graig is the daddy..


Oh yes...that's why Craig's featured so heavily in this storyline.  I can just see Anna shrieking at him and bullying him and not listening to a word he or Faye have to say on the subject.  Tim will probably overreact too even though he's such a nice guy nowadays (even Anna said so last night - talk about a turnaround!!!).  Even Beth might believe he's the father at first.  :Wal2l: 

It's going to be one of those situations that often crop up in Corrie (you've complained about this before if I'm not mistaken, Mariba) - the whole street turning on and blaming someone innocent.  I'm not looking forward to it one bit.  :Thumbsdown: 

Of course, the writers could surprise us (and I fervently hope they do) but I somehow doubt it....

----------

mariba (04-03-2015), tammyy2j (03-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

This is the only time I actually like Faye, he when she is with Tim and Craig 

Luke has become a bore since he was paired with dull as dishwater Maria

----------

alan45 (03-03-2015), Dazzle (03-03-2015), lizann (03-03-2015), mariba (04-03-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Why is it that in soaps, when someone goes to say something important, then


Sorry, thers's a knock on the door.....

----------

lizann (03-03-2015), parkerman (03-03-2015), sarah c (03-03-2015), tammyy2j (04-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> This is the only time I actually like Faye, he when she is with Tim and Craig


I agree, I've been liking Faye a lot more recently in her scenes with Craig, Tim and Sally.  I wouldn't mind if Anna and Owen both left and Faye went to live permanently with Tim and Sally.

----------

lizann (03-03-2015), maidmarian (03-03-2015), mariba (04-03-2015), sarah c (03-03-2015), tammyy2j (04-03-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Oh yes...that's why Craig's featured so heavily in this storyline.  I can just see Anna shrieking at him and bullying him and not listening to a word he or Faye have to say on the subject.  Tim will probably overreact too even though he's such a nice guy nowadays (even Anna said so last night - talk about a turnaround!!!).  Even Beth might believe he's the father at first. 
> 
> It's going to be one of those situations that often crop up in Corrie (you've complained about this before if I'm not mistaken, Mariba) - the whole street turning on and blaming someone innocent.  I'm not looking forward to it one bit. 
> 
> Of course, the writers could surprise us (and I fervently hope they do) but I somehow doubt it....


This is inevitable, and of course as a 16 year old, Craig would be threatened with a statutory rape charge, whereas Jackson would not. I can even see Anna and Co thinking that Faye is covering for Craig when she says he's not the father.

----------

Dazzle (04-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

DNA. Simple.

----------

Dazzle (04-03-2015), mariba (04-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> DNA. Simple.


If only lol.  Nothing's ever simple in soaps and DNA results take time to come back.  We saw Steve blamed for the crash by most of the residents of Coronation Street even though the police obviously thought him entirely blameless.

Still, even if I'm right and Craig's blamed at first, luckily for him he'll no doubt be cleared by a DNA test sooner or later.

----------


## alan45

I wonder if there is a possibilty that she isnt actually pregnant

----------


## swmc66

It's because of Kylie that Callum is back in their lives! I know he is only a kid but i expect Max to understand at some point that David is the real deal. Kids are not daft

----------

Dazzle (04-03-2015), lizann (04-03-2015), tammyy2j (04-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> This is inevitable, and of course as a 16 year old, Craig would be threatened with a statutory rape charge, whereas Jackson would not. I can even see Anna and Co thinking that Faye is covering for Craig when she says he's not the father.


 beth will be able for anna

----------


## parkerman

> beth will be able for anna


?????????????

----------


## lizann

> ?????????????


a fight over faye and craig as anna will blame craig

----------


## lizann

> ?????????????


a fight over faye and craig as anna will blame craig

----------


## tammyy2j

Is this Jackson kid the father of Faye's baby?

When did Owen become extra nice and friendly with his ex Linda 

I would prefer Eileen behind the bar than Liz and Michelle

----------

lizann (05-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Is this Jackson kid the father of Faye's baby?
> 
> When did Owen become extra nice and friendly with his ex Linda 
> 
> I would prefer Eileen behind the bar than Liz and Michelle


1) yes

2)when he had another look at and earholing
from.Anna ( thats an opinion not necessarily
a fact)

3) agreed and so would several others - from
postings!

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2015), lizann (05-03-2015), mariba (05-03-2015), tammyy2j (04-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Is this Jackson kid the father of Faye's baby?
> 
> When did Owen become extra nice and friendly with his ex Linda 
> 
> I would prefer Eileen behind the bar than Liz and Michelle


1) yes

2)when he had another look at and earholing
from.Anna ( thats an opinion not necessarily
a fact)

3) agreed and so would several others - from
postings!

----------


## Perdita

> It's because of Kylie that Callum is back in their lives! I know he is only a kid but i expect Max to understand at some point that David is the real deal. Kids are not daft


Kids are not daft but Max will have to feel let down by Max before he will realise that; at the moment, all he sees are the presents and fun times Callum is giving him

----------

swmc66 (05-03-2015), tammyy2j (05-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> It's because of Kylie that Callum is back in their lives! I know he is only a kid but i expect Max to understand at some point that David is the real deal. Kids are not daft


Kids are not daft but Max will have to feel let down by Callum before he will realise that; at the moment, all he sees are the presents and fun times Callum is giving him

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Kids are not daft but Max will have to feel let down by Callum before he will realise that; at the moment, all he sees are the presents and fun times Callum is giving him


This. If Max was into his teens, then maybe he'd have realised that from the off. A boy of Max's age is likely more forgiving and won't focus on the reason for the absence or how long it's been, just the now. I wouldn't put it past Callum to claim that Kylie wouldn't allow him to see him, and since he's now there and Kylie's not, it would add up as far as Max is concerned.

----------

maidmarian (04-03-2015), Perdita (05-03-2015), swmc66 (05-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Jackson and his family being cast is good news for Craig at least.  If he's blamed at first it's obviously not going to be for long.

I think Owen changed his tune with Linda when she said she'd tell the girls that she forgives Owen for cutting her out of his lives.  It's obviously worked on Katy, and Izzy felt left out when they went up to the flat last night so it looks like she's going to forgive him soon too.  Anna's right to be worried about Owen's feelings for Linda.  He isn't half making them obvious!

Loving that Eileen behind the bar is causing a headache for Michelle and Liz.  Long may this situation continue!  :Big Grin: 

I'm quite disappointed that Steve appears to be recovering so well and back to work full time already.  I know these things are sped up for soaps (and that they don't want to bore viewers) but the speed of his recovery is quite hard to swallow.  I'm hoping there'll be more bumps in the road for him to navigate.

----------

maidmarian (05-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

Regarding Steve-where did all the money come from to sort out his financial problems like paying wages to people?? Seems to be forgotten subject already as well..

I can fully understand why Owen likes spending time with Linda rather than Anna!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (05-03-2015), maidmarian (05-03-2015), parkerman (05-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

Regarding Steve-where did all the money come from to sort out his financial problems like paying wages to people?? Seems to be forgotten subject already as well..

I can fully understand why Owen likes spending time with Linda rather than Anna!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snagglepus

Linda has a few bob and a nice life by all accounts, why wouldn't Owen have feelings for her?

----------


## mariba

Plus more classy and beautiful than Anna, and not screaming and nagging 24/7

----------


## Dazzle

> Regarding Steve-where did all the money come from to sort out his financial problems like paying wages to people?? Seems to be forgotten subject already as well.


The money came from the Rovers but I think there's more to come with this story.




> Linda has a few bob and a nice life by all accounts, why wouldn't Owen have feelinging for her?


I think it's more to do with never having stopped loving her.  That's why he was still so angry about the affair.

----------

Glen1 (05-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

I do hope that if Katy and Owen go, that they would take Izzy with them as well..Faye could move in with her dad and Sally and Anna..well, we could just forget about her..she could be invisible. ;)

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2015), maidmarian (05-03-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Soap money comes and goes.
Emily released the equity in her house through Richard Hillman ( which was actually the Duckworths money that they invested in him) and gave it to Spider as his inheritance, now Norris owns the house. 
What did Kevin and Sally do with the scratch card money. Did Kevin buy the house? Sally couldn't afford a new sofa, where has her money gone?

----------


## mariba

Where's Carla by the way?

----------


## swmc66

Steve had to borrow the money from the Rovers. He has to give it back.

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2015), Glen1 (05-03-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Steve had to borrow the money from the Rovers. He has to give it back.


Or sell his share in the Rovers to pay off the debt. If it happened, wonder who that might be. .. :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Where's Carla by the way?


On another holiday

----------


## Dazzle

> What did Kevin and Sally do with the scratch card money. Did Kevin buy the house? Sally couldn't afford a new sofa, where has her money gone?


I was wondering about that money when Kevin told Jenny he was skint recently.  He and Sally ended up with Â£100,000 each if I remember correctly.  Sophie stole Â£20,000 from his account (which she said she'd pay back but has never been mentioned since) but otherwise the money's still there as far as we know.

Yet another little detail we're supposed to have forgotten about, like Max's adoption and Tim's reading skills...  :Searchme:

----------

Glen1 (05-03-2015), parkerman (05-03-2015), swmc66 (05-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I thought that Kevin ended up giving Sally nearly all of the winnings so he could be skint, not sure whether Sally used the money to pay off the mortgage?

----------


## lizann

did tyrone sell his garage shares to kevin too and kevin bought maria's house

----------


## Perdita

They recently still talked about being business partners so I am sure Ty still has his shares ...

----------

swmc66 (05-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

He was 'away' for a while with Jack staying with hs father and not working ....that must have dwindled his funds

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought that Kevin ended up giving Sally nearly all of the winnings so he could be skint, not sure whether Sally used the money to pay off the mortgage?


If I remember correctly, Kevin gave Sally half the winnings so they ended up with Â£100,000 each.

----------


## LouiseP

> If I remember correctly, Kevin gave Sally half the winnings so they ended up with Â£100,000 each.


Didn't Sophie do something with Kevin's winnings and lost it ?

----------


## LouiseP

> If I remember correctly, Kevin gave Sally half the winnings so they ended up with Â£100,000 each.


Didn't Sophie do something with Kevin's winnings and lost it ?

----------


## Perdita

The judge awarded Kevin the whole lot when they went to court but he gave it to Sally to win her back.  I think Gail had a conversation with Sally where she returned half of the money so that Jack would be looked after ... I seem to remember it that way now   :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Didn't Sophie do something with Kevin's winnings and lost it ?


She stole Â£20,000 from his account (she was conned by Ken's long lost grandson) but promised to pay it back.  I presume she's still doing so since it hasn't been mentioned since.  He would still have had Â£80,000 left but, as others have said, it might have gone on buying the house.

----------


## Dazzle

> The judge awarded Kevin the whole lot when they went to court but he gave it to Sally to win her back.  I think Gail had a conversation with Sally where she returned half of the money so that Jack would be looked after ... I seem to remember it that way now


I think you're right.  I'm positive they ended up with half of the money each in the end.

----------

Perdita (06-03-2015), swmc66 (06-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

gail sobered up fast after her drink load it would take me a few days at least  :Stick Out Tongue: 

steph is an idiot as is this fake gavin storyline idiotic

----------


## tammyy2j

I always enjoy a Gail and Eileen spat, as verbally sparing partners they are great at it  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I felt sad as Deirdre was missed tonight from the hen party and why is Ken and Audrey's sudden close friendship being explored more now, seems too soon, I know it is over a love of books but feels wrong to me 

Gail saying Callum was a drug dealer to Owen and Anna was funny 

Katy after what happened with Ryan has no problem letting Callum spend money of her no matter where it comes from 

I like real evil Gavin he seems a good villain and has potential   Spoiler:    shame he dies soon  

I liked Steph when she first arrived but this absurd storyline and relationship with Andy is ruining her

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2015), lizann (07-03-2015), mariba (07-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Good episodes Friday night, particularly Gail's hen night scenes: Sally pretending she'd read Anna Karenina, Gail grassing up Callum and Eileen's "sacking" (especially when she called Todd "Jason").  :Big Grin: 

I've got to laugh at the size of that tome Ken gave Audrey - no wonder she's balking at reading it lol. I've read Anna Karenina and it's a long novel but nowhere near that size (even War and Peace isn't that long!).  :Big Grin: 

(It's not at all boring by the way for anyone who enjoys a novel they can really get their teeth into.)

I just can't get over that David would allow a drug dealer to take Max out unsupervised (even if he is his father). I know Corrie isn't meant to be that realistic but would anyone with an iota of sense (which I thought David had until now, at least where the kids are concerned) actually do that?  There's no way he could know if Callum can be trusted with Max.

Lloyd's still sniping at Steve about the depression!  :Angry: 

I laughed at Eileen comparing Gail and Nick to Norman Bates and his mother. It's about time the writers acknowledged that their relationship is slightly perverse, especially with the way Gail fawns simperingly (is that a word?) over Nick some times.  :Sick: 




> I felt sad as Deirdre was missed tonight from the hen party...


Deirdre would have had a ball at Gail's hen night...  :Sad: 




> Katy after what happened with Ryan has no problem letting Callum spend money of her no matter where it comes from


It doesn't ring true to me that she's fine with him being a drug dealer.

----------

tammyy2j (09-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I did'nt like Eileen ruining Gails's hen night with her meanness. Shame they are giving her a love interest she does not deserve it with her behaviour. I did'nt find it funny at all. I thought she should have got sacked on the spot.

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2015), TaintedLove (08-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

I enjoyed it very much, thank you!  :Big Grin:  
Gail and Eileen have a history of being on each others throats frequently. As I've never been a great fan of Gail, and always liked Eileen, I just loved every minute of it!! It is true..how many times have Gail been married??!  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2015), lizann (09-03-2015), tammyy2j (09-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

I enjoyed it very much, thank you!  :Big Grin:  
Gail and Eileen have a history of being on each others throats frequently. As I've never been a great fan of Gail, and always liked Eileen, I just loved every minute of it!! It is true..how many times have Gail been married??!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

She has been married 5 times, twice to Brian Tilsley, Michael will be 6th wedding and 5th husband

----------

maidmarian (08-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Eileen and Gail have a history because of Todd and Sarah. Todd was in the wrong a far as I can remember. Gail and Eileen should set up a support group not be arch enemies as they gave birth to the most dysfunctional kids on the street .... apart from Tracy that is.

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2015), lizann (09-03-2015), maidmarian (08-03-2015), tammyy2j (09-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> She has been married 5 times, twice to Brian Tilsley, Michael will be 6th wedding and 5th husband


And widowed 3 times- with 4th possibly
on horizon.!
Wonder what chance she has of insuring
her husbands-even ignoring Michaels
health issues??

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I did'nt like Eileen ruining Gails's hen night with her meanness. Shame they are giving her a love interest she does not deserve it with her behaviour. I did'nt find it funny at all. I thought she should have got sacked on the spot.


I agree that Eileen has been particularly mean lately but I enjoyed her and Gail's spat at the hen night anyway because it was full of witty lines.  I think Gail gave as good as she got, but Eileen was more out of order because she was working.  I do agree that it was bullying really if you think about it.  :Sad: 

I preferred Eileen in the past but they've been writing her as more and more sour-faced recently.  I hope her new man cheers her up a bit.

The Rovers has a history of not sacking misbehaving bar staff.  For example Tina always seemed to be abusing customers or throwing drinks over them but she was still Liz's "best barmaid".  :Wal2l:

----------

swmc66 (08-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I agree that Eileen has been particularly mean lately but I enjoyed her and Gail's spat at the hen night anyway because it was full of witty lines.  I think Gail gave as good as she got, but Eileen was more out of order because she was working.  I do agree that it was bullying really if you think about it. 
> 
> I preferred Eileen in the past but they've been writing her as more and more sour-faced recently.  I hope her new man cheers her up a bit.
> 
> The Rovers has a history of not sacking misbehaving bar staff.  For example Tina always seemed to be attacking customers or throwing drinks over them but she was still Liz's "best barmaid".


I agree with your comments about Eileens behaviour
at work being very out order.There were funny
moments tho!
Years ago she was a much more pleasant person.
They started making her nastier at the same time
they started giving her strange( in my view)
boyfriends. Perhaps they were the punishment
she was thought to deserve!!
Not sure if she was bad enough to deserve the
fireman.Another botched/rushed health issue
story.! Altzheimers is a long illness -people don't
just have "accidents" at convenient moments!

Glad Gail showed she was able to deal with
Eileen. Just as Eileen hasnt alwats been
 unpleasant Gail hasnt always been"dim"!
The main reason for Gail being dim in recent
years seems to be so David can be "funny" at her
expense.

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2015), swmc66 (08-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Just as Eileen hasnt alwats been
>  unpleasant Gail hasnt always been"dim"!
> The main reason for Gail being dim in recent
> years seems to be so David can be "funny" at her
> expense.


Yes, Gail's increasing stupidity is another inexplicable character change for the worse.  At least she and Michael are well suited I suppose.  Michael's so dim he's nearly invisible!

----------

maidmarian (08-03-2015)

----------


## sarah c

I enjoyed Sally commenting on Anna Karena - having been to the loo and googled it!!!!

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Yes I enjoyed that too. I love my books but the size of that one would have put me off.  Whats she doing taking it into the pub anyway on a hen night. Talking off barmaids Tina also took a lot of breaks she was hardly there! Steve has miraculously recovered overnight. Ths is not helping people understand mental illness. Makes people think you can snap out of it if you really want to.

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

> I enjoyed Sally commenting on Anna Karena - having been to the loo and googled it!!!!


Much better ..and quicker, as a film  :Smile:

----------


## mariba

> I enjoyed Sally commenting on Anna Karena - having been to the loo and googled it!!!!


Much better ..and quicker, as a film  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> Steve has miraculously recovered overnight. Ths is not helping people understand mental illness. Makes people think you can snap out of it if you really want to.


I'm really disappointed at the way Steve's recovering so quickly and smoothly.  The storyline started so well too...




> Much better ..and quicker, as a film


No it's not lol (well it's a lot quicker, admittedly  :Smile: ).  I thoroughly enjoyed the book and it gets to the heart of the characters in a way a film or TV adaption never can.  It's actually one of my favourite novels.

----------

Glen1 (09-03-2015), lizann (09-03-2015), maidmarian (09-03-2015), mariba (09-03-2015), parkerman (09-03-2015), swmc66 (10-03-2015), tammyy2j (09-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

I'm disappointed on Steve depression storyline as well.. It looks like he got better overnight..

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2015), Glen1 (09-03-2015), lizann (09-03-2015), maidmarian (09-03-2015), swmc66 (10-03-2015), tammyy2j (09-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm disappointed on Steve depression storyline as well.. It looks like he got better overnight..


he seems to blame everything now on depression, cant do that i'm depressed, making fun of it

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), maidmarian (09-03-2015), mariba (09-03-2015), swmc66 (10-03-2015), tammyy2j (09-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm disappointed on Steve depression storyline as well.. It looks like he got better overnight..


he seems to blame everything now on depression, cant do that i'm depressed, making fun of it

----------


## mariba

It's actually insulting towards so many people who have been affected by depression somehow.
Steve joking about being depressed so he can't sack Eileen or do this or that..embarrassing to watch really.. I had high expectations for this storyline and yes, it did start well. What happened?

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), swmc66 (10-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

It's actually insulting towards so many people who have been affected by depression somehow.
Steve joking about being depressed so he can't sack Eileen or do this or that..embarrassing to watch really.. I had high expectations for this storyline and yes, it did start well. What happened?

----------

maidmarian (09-03-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Still keeping up the special needs act too.

----------

swmc66 (10-03-2015)

----------


## sarah c

I've been suffering from depression for at least 18 months now (diagnosed that time ago) and whilst there are good days when I 'forget' for  while, it is always there and the opposite to what Steve is saying - when I get overwhelmed and cant do something, that makes the depressive feelings worse for failing

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), lizann (11-03-2015), maidmarian (09-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Yes, Gail's increasing stupidity is another inexplicable character change for the worse.  At least she and Michael are well suited I suppose.  Michael's so dim he's nearly invisible!


The last straw for me was when they made her appear as a simpleton when she brought the photo of Her and Michael into the pub and then said in a childish voice "I like balloons". WTF!!!!

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), mariba (10-03-2015), Snagglepus (09-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Yes, Gail's increasing stupidity is another inexplicable character change for the worse.  At least she and Michael are well suited I suppose.  Michael's so dim he's nearly invisible!


The last straw for me was when they made her appear as a simpleton when she brought the photo of Her and Michael into the pub and then said in a childish voice "I like balloons". WTF!!!!

----------


## Snagglepus

> The last straw for me was when they made her appear as a simpleton when she brought the photo of Her and Michael into the pub and then said in a childish voice "I like balloons". WTF!!!!


What is it with them making the characters who we know and have watched for years turn into simpletons.

Also, does Owen know his daughter is letting a drug dealer get his leg over? He won't be happy about that.

Edit: Just caught up with Fridays episode, so, Owen is aware of what Callum does.

----------


## sarah c

who was Gail's fourth/fifth husband?

I've got:

1.Brian
2. Brian again
3. Richard
4. Jo


?????

----------


## lesa56

never posted before but wasn't it martin ?

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), sarah c (09-03-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> never posted before but wasn't it martin ?


yes of course!!! thank you I was mentally blocked

----------


## LouiseP

> The last straw for me was when they made her appear as a simpleton when she brought the photo of Her and Michael into the pub and then said in a childish voice "I like balloons". WTF!!!!


Totally agree. I call her the village idiot.

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), mariba (10-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> The last straw for me was when they made her appear as a simpleton when she brought the photo of Her and Michael into the pub and then said in a childish voice "I like balloons". WTF!!!!


Totally agree. I call her the village idiot.

----------


## Snagglepus

Don't remember Sharif and Yasmeen saying they were going away.

----------


## lizann

could simon and leanne not stay with ken

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), mariba (10-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> could simon and leanne not stay with ken


 Where ? There is Ken, Tracey, Amy in a 2 bedroomed house . There is Blanche's downstairs bedroom of course but would Ken want the intrusion ?

----------


## LouiseP

> could simon and leanne not stay with ken


 Where ? There is Ken, Tracey, Amy in a 2 bedroomed house . There is Blanche's downstairs bedroom of course but would Ken want the intrusion ?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Don't remember Sharif and Yasmeen saying they were going away.


They could have but I turn off when that family are on screen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

The wedding was very boring and anti climatic 

I do like real Gavin, he is nasty piece but the actor is doing a good job 

I would hate for Owen to dump Anna for Linda even if Anna can be annoying at times

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Where ? There is Ken, Tracey, Amy in a 2 bedroomed house . There is Blanche's downstairs bedroom of course but would Ken want the intrusion ?


but there is room in naszir home

----------


## lizann

> Where ? There is Ken, Tracey, Amy in a 2 bedroomed house . There is Blanche's downstairs bedroom of course but would Ken want the intrusion ?


but there is room in naszir home

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

When has having no room ever stopped anyone moving in to a house in Coronation Street. Anyway, it should only be for one night.

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), mariba (10-03-2015), tammyy2j (10-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Elastic houses, all of them. 

One day to rewire a shop and a flat .???

----------

tammyy2j (10-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Elastic houses, all of them. 

One day to rewire a shop and a flat .???

----------


## parkerman

Why has it all got to be rewired because one socket shorted?

----------

mariba (10-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Fake Gavin aka Andy looked very fetching in his suit

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), lizann (10-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Why has it all got to be rewired because one socket shorted?


Because we need a new current storyline that will have a positive effect on a negative audience. They will get some bright spark who will light up the place while Dev is away from OHM.  Just as long as they are AC and not DC.

Might I suggest a certain Mr Watts who could fill in this vacancy on the Street circuit. After all he knows what to do with his wire.  He could be a real transformer for the show and switch it back to earth after a bit of negative polarity on the grid :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (10-03-2015), swmc66 (10-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Julie starting working in the kebah shop?

----------


## sarah c

> Where ? There is Ken, Tracey, Amy in a 2 bedroomed house . There is Blanche's downstairs bedroom of course but would Ken want the intrusion ?


dont be stupid!!! every house in soapland turns into a Tardis when required!!

----------

swmc66 (10-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> dont be stupid!!! every house in soapland turns into a Tardis when required!!


Ah, yes.  Forgot. Elastic houses Can't beat Eileen's house though for elasticity .

----------

mariba (11-03-2015), swmc66 (10-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> dont be stupid!!! every house in soapland turns into a Tardis when required!!


Ah, yes.  Forgot. Elastic houses Can't beat Eileen's house though for elasticity .

----------


## parkerman

> When did Julie starting working in the kebah shop?


 Since Dev went away. She's looking after all his enterprises. (All two of them!)

----------

mariba (11-03-2015), swmc66 (10-03-2015), tammyy2j (10-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Since Dev went away. She's looking after all his enterprises. (All two of them!)


How does she manage with her job stitching knickers to pay for all of Carla's holidays  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (10-03-2015), mariba (11-03-2015), parkerman (10-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I've been suffering from depression for at least 18 months now...


Sorry to hear that, Sarah.  :Sad:  

Many of us regulars here suffer, or have suffered, from depression so you're not alone.




> never posted before but wasn't it martin ?


Welcome, it's good to see a new face!  I hope you'll keep posting now you've taken the plunge.  :Smile: 




> The wedding was very boring and anti climatic 
> 
> I do like real Gavin, he is nasty piece but the actor is doing a good job


Agreed, the real Gavin makes an enjoyably nasty villain.  

The wedding was boring on the whole but I did like the way the real Gavin got to tell Michael exactly how he felt about him. That way, when the truth comes out, Michael will be able to compare the lovely Andy to the unlovable Gavin and conclude he'd rather have Andy after all (which is what I hope will happen eventually).

I'm glad Gail knows about the fraud now as it ramps up the drama.




> I would hate for Owen to dump Anna for Linda even if Anna can be annoying at times


I don't think he's quite as sure that he'd prefer Anna to Linda as he made out.

I just can't understand why Linda would want Owen back after he stopped her seeing the girls.  Could she be playing him or is she as nice as she seems?  :Searchme:

----------

sarah c (11-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Ah, yes.  Forgot. Elastic houses Can't beat Eileen's house though for elasticity .


Those old "Northern"terraced houses were built
to be elastic.!My great-grandparents brought up
11children in a 2 up/2down plus big attic terrace
house. I think some of older ones were leaving
to get married by the time youngest born.

No electricity as great grandma thought it would
set house on fire. They were still living in it with
2 bachelor sons when they died -a week apart-
in their 80s.
Council took the street over from private landlord
and houses modernised (and electrified in their
case). The house is still standing!!and occupied

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), parkerman (10-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## swmc66

> I've been suffering from depression for at least 18 months now (diagnosed that time ago) and whilst there are good days when I 'forget' for  while, it is always there and the opposite to what Steve is saying - when I get overwhelmed and cant do something, that makes the depressive feelings worse for failing


I have had depression over the last year but I am pulling through with the support of family and friends and its almost gone away. I feel a heavy weight has been finally lifted So there is hope. Its ok to have days where you do nothing.

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), maidmarian (10-03-2015), Perdita (10-03-2015), tammyy2j (11-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> don't think he's quite as sure that he'd prefer Anna to Linda as he made out.
> 
> I just can't understand why Linda would want Owen back after he stopped her seeing the girls.  Could she be playing him or is she as nice as she seems?


Maybe they never stopped loving each other ... Linda could have felt guilty as she was the one that had the affair so can understand why Owen would not let her see the girls .. I think the only thing she had to forgive him for was for telling them lies that she left because of Izzy's illness but that has now been clarified ...

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Sorry to hear that, Sarah.  
> 
> Many of us regulars here suffer, or have suffered, from depression so you're not alone.
> 
> :


without being cheesy - a post here, or reading the banter turns most days brighter??!!

that said I am on the forum of my beloved QPR - but that has the opposite effect  ;-)

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2015), Perdita (11-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

> How does she manage with her job stitching knickers to pay for all of Carla's holidays


Elastic working hours as well!  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2015), lizann (11-03-2015), tammyy2j (11-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> without being cheesy - a post here, or reading the banter turns most days brighter??!!


I feel exactly the same!  I forgot to mention in my post but I'm one of the depression sufferers.  SoapBoards and its members have brightened my day many, many times.  :Smile:

----------

alan45 (11-03-2015), flappinfanny (12-03-2015), lizann (11-03-2015), Perdita (11-03-2015), swmc66 (13-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

vkuyf

----------


## alan45

> I feel exactly the same!  I forgot to mention in my post but I'm one of the depression sufferers.  SoapBoards and its members have brightened my day many, many times.


Its a terrible illness and unless you have suffered from it its hard to understand.  I suffer from very bad bouts of PTSD from time to time but i try not to use any medication if possible

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2015), flappinfanny (12-03-2015), lizann (11-03-2015), swmc66 (13-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> vkuyf


i agree alan

----------

parkerman (12-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> vkuyf


i agree alan

----------

parkerman (12-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

gail should tell michael

----------

tammyy2j (15-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant wait for Katy to leave, she is so stupid, what career and skills has Izzy got?

Ches should keep his son with him 

I think Gail is being very selfish not telling Michael the truth

----------

lizann (16-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I think Gail is being very selfish not telling Michael the truth


Why is she being selfish? What has she got to gain by not telling him?

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Andy is committing identity fraud and that is breaking the law.He is already using Gavin's National Insurance Number and she is colluding in that by telling him that he should continue to be Gavin and for what ? Michael is a man, not  a little boy although he acts like one and should not have secrets kept from him. For what reason ?

----------

lizann (16-03-2015), tammyy2j (16-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

gail don't want mikey to die of shock but he deserves to know the truth

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why is she being selfish? What has she got to gain by not telling him?


She has deprived Michael of his real son because she thinks the truth will cause him to have an heart attack and die so leave her alone again (the black widow strikes again  :Stick Out Tongue: ) which she don't want so to me that is selfish

----------

lizann (16-03-2015), maidmarian (16-03-2015), mariba (17-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> gail don't want mikey to die of shock but he deserves to know the truth





> She has deprived Michael of his real son because she thinks the truth will cause him to have an heart attack and die so leave her alone again (the black widow strikes again ) which she don't want so to me that is selfish


I really don't see how Gail not telling Michael _to save his life_ can be seen as selfish!  I know she gains by still having him around, but there's been no sign that she's concerned for anyone other than Michael in this mess.  It's killing Gail to keep the secret in my opinion.

It was always the intention to tell Michael the truth when he's well enough, after which he would have had the opportunity to try to get to know his real son, but the latter's death has scuppered that (which isn't exactly Gail's fault).

Did anyone else notice that Madonna's "Like a Virgin" was playing during Faye's party.  Whoever chose that has one sick sense of humour!!  :EEK!:

----------

alan45 (17-03-2015), lizann (16-03-2015), mariba (17-03-2015), parkerman (16-03-2015), swmc66 (16-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

gail will have a heart attack trying to keep the secret from mikey

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Did anyone else notice that Madonna's "Like a Virgin" was playing during Faye's party.  Whoever chose that has one sick sense of humour!!


Glad it wasn't just me! All the party music seemed very 80s, very weird for a girl born in 2002!

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2015), lizann (16-03-2015), mariba (17-03-2015), tammyy2j (16-03-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Did anyone else notice that Madonna's "Like a Virgin" was playing during Faye's party.  Whoever chose that has one sick sense of humour!!


Glad it wasn't just me! All the party music seemed very 80s, very weird for a girl born in 2002!

----------


## swmc66

She created a lot of stress by not turning up on time to the wedding. Then he left and stayed somewhere else for the night and did not sleep. So he had loads of stress but still survived. The women is just stupid.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Gail, Steph and Andy all get arrested for fraud over using Gavin's name and claiming wages in his name

----------


## lizann

gail can hack computers to get into pay system she aint that stupid

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2015), tammyy2j (17-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I think Gail committing fraud is taking things too far (even in soap land).  She should have just told Gavin to quit his job at the bistro and find a job under his own name elsewhere (but that would have been a lot less dramatic of course  :Ninja: ).

It was a bit of a contrived plot getting Chesney to allow Katie to take Joseph to Portugal.  I'd have found it more realistic if she went without him in the end (as she's always seemed the least caring parent of the two to me).  Or she could have taken him without telling Chesney.  I don't even know if Chesney could have stopped her taking Joseph out of the country.  I know a father who took legal action to stop the mother of his child moving them away but was unsuccessful (they didn't leave the UK though).

Owen's obviously not going to deal with them leaving very well.

----------

alan45 (17-03-2015), lizann (17-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

If the Gavin/Andy/Gail/Michael story was on EE I would be one of the first to criticise it. Just because its on Corrie makes no difference. Its like coal from China  "FAR FETCHED" and like Polo Mints "FULL OF HOLES"    I could say its full of S**t too

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2015), lizann (17-03-2015), parkerman (17-03-2015), tammyy2j (17-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I must admit to enjoying it though.  :Embarrassment: 

I'm looking forward to seeing what depths Gail, Andy and Steph will sink to next to keep their dirty little secret!  :Nono:

----------


## sarah c

what a tangled web........

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2015)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The Gavin/Andy storyline is so preposterous, that I actually love it! It's so ridiculous, but I am finding the whole saga very entertaining  :Big Grin:  I do wish "Gavin" would smile soon though... Have we even seen him smile yet? He's had the same facial expression since he's arrived. I mean I know he's in a rubbish predicament and all that, but please crack a smile soon! I like him with Steph and think they make a good pairing. And anything that puts Gail central to all the action is good with me! Not a clue how this is all going to end though, it is right that justice is served to them all but I like all their characters. 

The chicken story with the Nadirs is so boring, and I don't care for Sean and the vicar either. Emily saying 'get over yourself' was amusing though  :Big Grin: 

On a shallow note, the actor playing Callum is really hot ... Nice to see a bad boy on the Street causing trouble. 

I have never been a big fan of Chesney or Katy, but I think both actors did pretty well acting out this story with Katy deciding to leave. I still can't really warm to Sinead either, but Beth is great. I liked her loyalty to Sinead when she was standing up to Chesney not being there.

----------

alan45 (17-03-2015), Dazzle (17-03-2015), parkerman (17-03-2015), swmc66 (20-03-2015)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The Gavin/Andy storyline is so preposterous, that I actually love it! It's so ridiculous, but I am finding the whole saga very entertaining  :Big Grin:  I do wish "Gavin" would smile soon though... Have we even seen him smile yet? He's had the same facial expression since he's arrived. I mean I know he's in a rubbish predicament and all that, but please crack a smile soon! I like him with Steph and think they make a good pairing. And anything that puts Gail central to all the action is good with me! Not a clue how this is all going to end though, it is right that justice is served to them all but I like all their characters. 

The chicken story with the Nadirs is so boring, and I don't care for Sean and the vicar either. Emily saying 'get over yourself' was amusing though  :Big Grin: 

On a shallow note, the actor playing Callum is really hot ... Nice to see a bad boy on the Street causing trouble. 

I have never been a big fan of Chesney or Katy, but I think both actors did pretty well acting out this story with Katy deciding to leave. I still can't really warm to Sinead either, but Beth is great. I liked her loyalty to Sinead when she was standing up to Chesney not being there.

----------


## Dazzle

> I do wish "Gavin" would smile soon though... Have we even seen him smile yet? He's had the same facial expression since he's arrived. I mean I know he's in a rubbish predicament and all that, but please crack a smile soon!


He must have smiled when he got together with Steph...didn't he?  :Ponder: 




> ... I don't care for Sean and the vicar either. Emily saying 'get over yourself' was amusing though


I like the vicar and Emily was great in yesterday's episodes.  I'm dubious Billy would have got back together with Sean after witnessing his attack on poor Emily though.  I know as a man of god he's into forgive and forget and all that, but is nasty Sean really a suitable partner for such a good guy? 




> On a shallow note, the actor playing Callum is really hot ... Nice to see a bad boy on the Street causing trouble.


I'm a fan of Callum's too!  :Wub: 

I know he was absolutely vile when he dumped Katy but I suspected he gave her the push for her own good so she'd go to Portugal.  Or am I giving him too much credit?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sarah c

> I know he was absolutely vile when he dumped Katy but I suspected he gave her the push for her own good so she'd go to Portugal.  Or am I giving him too much credit?


sadly yes you are.......

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> sadly yes you are.......


I suspected I might be...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (17-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> gail can hack computers to get into pay system she aint that stupid


Gail just tap tap and she is in  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (18-03-2015), lizann (18-03-2015), parkerman (17-03-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Has anyone bothered to ask how Deirdre is, or have they forgotten her already.
She has been staying with Beverley for a long while now.

----------

mariba (20-03-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Has anyone bothered to ask how Deirdre is, or have they forgotten her already.
She has been staying with Beverley for a long while now.

----------


## sarah c

> Has anyone bothered to ask how Deirdre is, or have they forgotten her already.
> She has been staying with Beverley for a long while now.


yes ken hasnt even bothered to ring her recently??!!

----------

mariba (20-03-2015)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I'm a fan of Callum's too! 
> 
> I know he was absolutely vile when he dumped Katy but I suspected he gave her the push for her own good so she'd go to Portugal.  Or am I giving him too much credit?


No, not too much credit at all. He was obviously only horrible to her, as he wanted to motivate her to go and seize a big opportunity. He seems thoughtful like that ;)  :Big Grin:  Callum looked really hot in that suit yesterday! Scrubbed up well. I found it funny that Gail and Callum's mum ended up getting along really well!

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Sinead can just leave hospital like that in a taxi despite her serious injury 

I wish Ches put up more of a fight for his son, it is not all about money

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I like Callum especially now I know he is a Man City fan
I am surprised Sinead is still in hospital. 
They usually send you home and call you in for physio or someone would be trying to get her discharged and should be looking at disability access at home
There was no disability access at home. What would have happened if she needed to go to the loo.
I like fake Gavin
I like Sean better than the Vicar. I know two priests that live together openly and everyone knows. They don't hide it .....but then we are in London. 
Gail makes me laugh with her fluttering eyelashes

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I like Callum especially now I know he is a Man City fan
I am surprised Sinead is still in hospital. 
They usually send you home and call you in for physio or someone would be trying to get her discharged and should be looking at disability access at home
There was no disability access at home. What would have happened if she needed to go to the loo.
I like fake Gavin
I like Sean better than the Vicar. I know two priests that live together openly and everyone knows. They don't hide it .....but then we are in London. 
Gail makes me laugh with her fluttering eyelashes

----------


## mariba

Well-I know an Irish catholic priest living in rural countryside and he's fairly openly gay-so I'm surprised it's such a big deal in UK and in city as big as Manchester?!
I've always been a fan of Sean-he's not nasty, just honest..always has been. And please remember Sean has known Emily for quite a long time, unlike for Billy she's just an old lady from his parish. Emily can take much more from Sean than if he was some total stranger. Thats what made Sean upset too was that because he's known Emily for a long time and yet he felt that Emily didn't accept his relationship with Billy.

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

Well-I know an Irish catholic priest living in rural countryside and he's fairly openly gay-so I'm surprised it's such a big deal in UK and in city as big as Manchester?!
I've always been a fan of Sean-he's not nasty, just honest..always has been. And please remember Sean has known Emily for quite a long time, unlike for Billy she's just an old lady from his parish. Emily can take much more from Sean than if he was some total stranger. Thats what made Sean upset too was that because he's known Emily for a long time and yet he felt that Emily didn't accept his relationship with Billy.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad to see that a little bit of attention's still being paid to the Steve depression storyline.

Callum's veneer of respectability didn't last long. That must have cheered David up no end.  Callum's mum's so respectable - I half expected there to be a twist that she was playing Gail to get her onside!  What can she think of her son's lifestyle? She can't be under any illusions since David openly referred to him as a dealer.  :Searchme: 




> I found it funny that Gail and Callum's mum ended up getting along really well!


Doing a wordsearch puzzle together!  :Big Grin: 




> Has anyone bothered to ask how Deirdre is, or have they forgotten her already.
> She has been staying with Beverley for a long while now.


I expect the episodes we're seeing now are caught up to when Anne Kirkbride was dying or even had died.  The Corrie team won't have decided how to approach her death yet.  Anyway, I think it's fairly safe to assume that Ken and Tracy are speaking to Deirdre regularly on the phone.  We don't need to be told every detail.




> know two priests that live together openly and everyone knows. They don't hide it .....but then we are in London.


That's good to know (and Mariba's example too).  The elderly residents of Weatherfield must be particularly narrow minded!




> And please remember Sean has known Emily for quite a long time, unlike for Billy she's just an old lady from his parish. Emily can take much more from Sean than if he was some total stranger. Thats what made Sean upset too was that because he's known Emily for a long time and yet he felt that Emily didn't accept his relationship with Billy.


The fact that Sean's known Emily for years makes his behaviour worse in my opinion.  She's never shown any indication of homophobia, so to jump down her throat like that was unforgivable in my opinion.  :Angry:

----------

alan45 (20-03-2015), swmc66 (20-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

anyone else think bethany looks like sinead

----------


## swmc66

I actually thought that she could pass as Sarahs daughter.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I actually thought that she could pass as Sarahs daughter.


She is suppose to be 14, so a year or two older than Faye, she looks much older to me near around David's age

Did Jenny kill her own child or a child?

----------

mariba (21-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Why is Roy being like that with Nazir. He has just heen nice to him

----------

mariba (21-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

The allotment seems to be another very silly story involving Nazir. Very sorry to see Roy being dragged down to his level.

----------

lizann (21-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

It was quite funny though to see Nazir and Roy fighting over the space and about what to grow!!  :Big Grin:  I've tarted to like Nazir more and more. And Roy-no conspiracy theories needed, it was just a pack of eggs! We get them from our neighbours every now and then  :Smile:  I bet Roy will get that allotment next to Nazir and they'll be at war all the time!  :Big Grin:  I quite enjoy this story.
Andrea 'killing' the chair was funny..it wasn't funny though when they decided to fix it??! What? That old chair?! Well, at least it they fixed Lloyds and Steves friendship with it - kind of  :Smile: 
That Jenny really is weird..Kevin looks suddenly so old by the way..like an old alcoholic..sadly.  :Sad: 

Where do all these people sleep in Platt's house??? Everyone just keep disappearing upstairs-are we meant to believe there's mansion up there?? There's Gail and Michael, David, Max&Lily and now Bethany..and as far as I know Sarah will be back soon too..So they would need 4-5 bedrooms at least..!! Or are David, Max and Lily sleeping in one room?

----------


## mariba

It was quite funny though to see Nazir and Roy fighting over the space and about what to grow!!  :Big Grin:  I've started to like Nazir more and more. And Roy-no conspiracy theories needed, it was just a pack of eggs! We get them from our neighbours every now and then  :Smile:  I bet Roy will get that allotment next to Nazir and they'll be at war all the time!  :Big Grin:  I quite enjoy this story.
Andrea 'killing' the chair was funny..it wasn't funny though when they decided to fix it??! What? That old chair?! Well, at least it they fixed Lloyds and Steves friendship with it - kind of  :Smile: 
That Jenny really is weird..Kevin looks suddenly so old by the way..like an old alcoholic..sadly.  :Sad: 

Where do all these people sleep in Platt's house??? Everyone just keep disappearing upstairs-are we meant to believe there's mansion up there?? There's Gail and Michael, David, Max&Lily and now Bethany..and as far as I know Sarah will be back soon too..So they would need 4-5 bedrooms at least..!! Or are David, Max and Lily sleeping in one room?

----------


## sarah c

> It was quite funny though to see Nazir and Roy fighting over the space and about what to grow!!  I've started to like Nazir more and more. And Roy-no conspiracy theories needed, it was just a pack of eggs! We get them from our neighbours every now and then  I bet Roy will get that allotment next to Nazir and they'll be at war all the time!  I quite enjoy this story.
> Andrea 'killing' the chair was funny..it wasn't funny though when they decided to fix it??! What? That old chair?! Well, at least it they fixed Lloyds and Steves friendship with it - kind of 
> That Jenny really is weird..Kevin looks suddenly so old by the way..like an old alcoholic..sadly. 
> 
> Where do all these people sleep in Platt's house??? Everyone just keep disappearing upstairs-are we meant to believe there's mansion up there?? There's Gail and Michael, David, Max&Lily and now Bethany..and as far as I know Sarah will be back soon too..So they would need 4-5 bedrooms at least..!! Or are David, Max and Lily sleeping in one room?



I believe the alloment next to Nazir/Roy's belongs to a widow, (recently widowed) that Roy be-friends (no romance)

and we know Max has his own room at least, as when David bought the house, he wanted Gail to move into the box-room (Max') to give Max more room?

----------


## sarah c

and I think Jenny has had an 'incident' whilst looking after a child, or near a child in the past where by it was hurt or worse and that is why she is panicy etc around jack when Kevin isnt there?

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2015)

----------


## mariba

Another elastic house then!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Snagglepus

Did the Platts ever have the garage converted into a room for David or am I imagining that?

----------


## Perdita

I am sure that did happen but I don't know whether the garage is still being used

----------


## Dazzle

> She is suppose to be 14, so a year or two older than Faye, she looks much older to me near around David's age
> 
> Did Jenny kill her own child or a child?


I think that Jenny's experienced a child's accidental death, probably her own. I get the feeling from the way Sophie's attacking her that she'll end up being sympathetic when the whole story's revealed.

I hated Bethany in her first few scenes but ended up quite liking her by the end. I'd say she looks about 18ish, but her voice sounds much younger. I thought it was a bit contrived the way Andy ended up in the pub buying drinks for her.

That's nothing compared to the continued contrivances of the silly but hugely entertaining fake Gavin storyline of course!  How on earth is Gail going to attend both the funeral and the mediation session?  :Big Grin: 

I liked the sarcastic banter between Bethany and David too, but then David works well with everyone.

Roy and Sharif could work quite well as bickering friends.

----------


## flappinfanny

I cannot take credit for this, but it make me laugh out loud. Somebody on DS has described Bethany Platt as Bet Davis and Baby Jane. spot on! Heavens, what an outfit. For those of you wipper snappers who have not got a clue what I am banging on about, google Bet Davis and 'What ever happened to Baby Jane.'  :Big Grin:  I thought Milan was the fashion capital of the world.

----------

tammyy2j (23-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I see what you mean. I had to keep turning away when she was rolling her eyes it was off putting. Betty Davis had amazing eyes.

----------

Perdita (22-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I see what you mean. I had to keep turning away when she was rolling her eyes it was off putting. Betty Davis had amazing eyes.


love that song

----------


## lizann

> I see what you mean. I had to keep turning away when she was rolling her eyes it was off putting. Betty Davis had amazing eyes.


love that song

----------


## swmc66

Me too

----------


## Brucie

No-one who grew up and went to school in Italy would speak with a comedy Lancashire drawl - or look like they've never been exposed to sunlight!

----------

lizann (23-03-2015), tammyy2j (24-03-2015)

----------


## Katy

She sounds just like Tina o'brian

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Bethany looks and acts so much older than 14. Isn't she meant to be Faye's age? I would have easily said that she is 18. Must admit I quite like her so far. I liked her winding up Steph at the Rovers. 

Andrea breaking the chair at Streetcars was funny  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Bethany looks and acts so much older than 14. Isn't she meant to be Faye's age? I would have easily said that she is 18. Must admit I quite like her so far. I liked her winding up Steph at the Rovers. 
> 
> Andrea breaking the chair at Streetcars was funny


i really cant see bethany mixing with craig and faye if they are the same class at school she does seem older 

why did jenny go to the cafÃ© for lunch or breakfast she don't live near it if she didn't want to see kevin or rita?

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Bethany looks and acts so much older than 14. Isn't she meant to be Faye's age? I would have easily said that she is 18. Must admit I quite like her so far. I liked her winding up Steph at the Rovers. 
> 
> Andrea breaking the chair at Streetcars was funny


i really cant see bethany mixing with craig and faye if they are the same class at school she does seem older 

why did jenny go to the cafÃ© for lunch or breakfast she don't live near it if she didn't want to see kevin or rita?

----------


## flappinfanny

I some times wonder if Les Dennis on Corrie is a piss take? I can't make my mind up????  May be the hat does have a sense of humour?  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I didn't like Gail's lies again to Gavin's mother, she is a mother herself how would she like it  :Angry:  I hate this stupid storyline, I actually enjoyed Michael giving out to Gail because he wanted his chips  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2015), lizann (24-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> No-one who grew up and went to school in Italy would speak with a comedy Lancashire drawl - or look like they've never been exposed to sunlight!



No, nor use teenage age idioms . " It is well good " . This is recent that even Sarah Lou would not use that expression.

----------


## LouiseP

> No-one who grew up and went to school in Italy would speak with a comedy Lancashire drawl - or look like they've never been exposed to sunlight!



No, nor use teenage age idioms . " It is well good " . This is recent that even Sarah Lou would not use that expression so she wouldn't here it from her.

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps she goes to an English school in Milan, eg: http://www.hmc.org.uk/schools/sir-ja...derson-school/

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> Perhaps she goes to an English school in Milan, e.g.: http://www.hmc.org.uk/schools/sir-james-henderson-school/



Where that are taught to speak with regional accents  and use teenage idioms and slang ? .

----------


## LouiseP

> Perhaps she goes to an English school in Milan, e.g.: http://www.hmc.org.uk/schools/sir-james-henderson-school/



Where that are taught to speak with regional accents  and use teenage idioms and slang ? .

----------


## Snagglepus

And she knows her way around town, going shopping to the Arndale Centre.

----------


## LouiseP

It would have been so much better and more interesting to have had Bethany as a true Italian. Well, she would be, wouldn't she and to see her trying to come to terms with British  culture. She hasn't even been here for holidays for goodness sake. No, we have to have another bolshie teenager . What's new? Yawn !!

----------

Snagglepus (24-03-2015), tammyy2j (24-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Where that are taught to speak with regional accents  and use teenage idioms and slang ? .


No, of course she wouldn't be taught that any more than children here are taught teenage idioms and slang. But she would be mixing with other English children who would speak with regional accents and use teenage idioms and slang. Her own accent would come from her mother of course.

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> She sounds just like Tina o'brian


more like sinead to me

----------


## Dazzle

Bethany was brought up in Weatherfield for her first seven years and developed her accent then.  Many people don't lose their accents after that age, no matter how long they live in another country.  Also as well as probably going to an English school and being surrounded by English kids, accents and phrases, she would have been mostly hanging out with her mum and great uncle (?) who were brought up in Manchester, and also possibly talking to her old school friends online.  So I don't see a problem with her accent.

I think we can also accept that she and Sarah have been back to Manchester since she's left, despite it not being shown or mentioned in Corrie.  Plus, there's a thing called Google maps for those who don't know their way around...

I think Bethany's got off to a very good start and she makes me laugh - which is a good sign.  I agree she looks about 18, but that was deliberate on the part of the casting directors.  They wanted an actress who could pass as an adult (as many 14 year old girls can when they're dressed to the nines).  It's hard to see her hanging out with Faye though.  They'd have absolutely nothing in common!

Gail's lies have gone way too far and it was quite unpleasant to see her lying through her teeth to Gavin's mother. I suppose having made the decision to lie she's got to stick to it, but she's in over her head and keeps digging herself deeper and deeper.  I enjoyed Michael's outburst about the chips too, Tammy.  :Big Grin: 

David had some cracking one-liners, especially when talking about Gail's absence from the mediation session ("you'd think she wasn't there!"  :Big Grin: ).  Bethany had some good lines too and pulled them off well.

----------

flappinfanny (26-03-2015), Glen1 (24-03-2015), parkerman (24-03-2015), Perdita (24-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

The scenes with Steve and Michelle were nice.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

is sean and his vicar recruiting for a new stripper group

----------

flappinfanny (26-03-2015), parkerman (26-03-2015), tammyy2j (26-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

So Bethany DOES go to an English school in Milan. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2015), tammyy2j (26-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> So Bethany DOES go to an English school in Milan.


Yes, you were right .  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Brucie

Still don't buy the strength of the  accent - unless all the other ex-pat pupils were from the same small corner of England, and they and her mother were the only people she ever spoke with.

----------


## maidmarian

> Still don't buy the strength of the  accent - unless all the other ex-pat pupils were from the same small corner of England, and they and her mother were the only people she ever spoke with.


I actually thought that a "study" had proved
that when children move locations at an early
age or even if they stay where they are born
but their parents have an accent from another
part of country/ world - they speak like their
schoolfriends etc not parents and children
go to nurseries at an earlier age now which
means they mix with other children/ carers
earlier too.

----------


## maidmarian

> Still don't buy the strength of the  accent - unless all the other ex-pat pupils were from the same small corner of England, and they and her mother were the only people she ever spoke with.


I actually thought that a "study" had proved
that when children move locations at an early
age or even if they stay where they are born
but their parents have an accent from another
part of country/ world - they speak like their
schoolfriends etc not parents and children
go to nurseries at an earlier age now which
means they mix with other children/ carers
earlier too.

----------

swmc66 (27-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I still think Bethany's accent is fine as she moved when she was seven so her accent had had plenty of time to become entrenched by then.  I agree it probably would have been toned down by mixing with British people of all accents at school, but it really isn't an important enough issue for me to get hung up on.  Accent is a very malleable thing and some people's accents change significantly when they move abroad whereas others don't budge in the slightest.  Bethany has been well cast in my opinion and I like the actress, so subtlety of accent really isn't that important to me.  

Nice to see that Bethany rates Anna Karenina. A message to the writers: lots of ordinary people enjoy a bit of culture you know. I find it quite odd that all the residents of Weatherfield (except snobby Ken of course) find intellectual pursuits boring and/or laughable.  It's as if the writers think that all working class people are thick!  I doubt Bethany's intellectualism will last now she's moved to Weatherfield.  :Wal2l: 

Her manipulation of Audrey was pretty masterful!  :Big Grin: 

I want one of Steve's magic pills. I don't know why anyone's depressed when such potent medication is available!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Yet again, when Steve and Michelle's relationship's being discussed, it's hammered home to us that he doesn't deserve her. Sorry writers but you're not going to convince us that Michelle's the catch you think she is. Most people I know think Michelle doesn't deserve Steve and nothing's going to convince us otherwise.  :Nono:

----------

parkerman (26-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

error

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=maidmarian;819821]


> I still think Bethany's accent is fine as she moved when she was seven so her accent had had plenty of time to become entrenched by then.  I agree it probably would have been toned down by mixing with British people of all accents at school, but it really isn't an important enough issue for me to get hung up on.  Accent is a very malleable thing and some people's accents change significantly when they move abroad whereas others don't budge in the slightest.  Bethany has been well cast in my


sorry - Dazzle-cut your first para short and can't
get missing bit back.
my post was just an observation based on 
something I read some time ago.
The ages quoted was about  5-6yrs which would
tie in with Bethany being 7 when she left.

Also.why siblings born in different areas have
different accents from.each other.
The worst mistake is probably to try to talk
"posher" than you naturally do. It usually
slips at times of stress/ crisis.

Havent.seen enougb of Bethany yet to have
an opinion.
I suppose she or Sarah could be involved in
the repititive plot rota "which relative does
David Platt try to murder or maim next" in time
for ITV anniversary live show.
He and Sarah  dont get on well anyway  and
if Bethany is actually bright or sharp - he
wont like that!!

agreed re Steve & Michelle

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

I think the casting of Bethany is nearly as bad as VJ on Home and Away and the second Ryan on Corrie age wise  :Stick Out Tongue:  she will look older than her mother Sarah Louise

----------


## Dazzle

> my post was just an observation based on 
> something I read some time ago.
> The ages quoted was about  5-6yrs which would
> tie in with Bethany being 7 when she left.
> 
> Also.why siblings born in different areas have
> different accents from.each other.
> The worst mistake is probably to try to talk
> "posher" than you naturally do. It usually
> slips at times of stress/ crisis.


My previous post wasn't aimed at you, MM, it was just a general addition to the discussion.  I agree with your points.  :Smile: 




> Havent.seen enougb of Bethany yet to have
> an opinion.
> I suppose she or Sarah could be involved in
> the repititive plot rota "which relative does
> David Platt try to murder or maim next" in time
> for ITV anniversary live show.
> He and Sarah  dont get on well anyway  and
> if Bethany is actually bright or sharp - he
> wont like that!!


Love that idea!  David's about due for another psycho storyline.  :Big Grin: 





> I think the casting of Bethany is nearly as bad as VJ on Home and Away and the second Ryan on Corrie age wise  she will look older than her mother Sarah Louise


Bethany's casting is nowhere near in the same league of ridiculousness as VJ's!  He aged a decade practically overnight!  :EEK!: 

Bethany was always intended to look older than her age and the producers are fully well aware that Sarah Louise looks young for her age.  The goal is for their relationship to be more like that of sisters than mother and daughter.

Bethany's impressed me so far as I think she's got bags of personality and can be funny.  There've been a few dodgy acting moments but hopefully her acting will improve as she settles into the role.

----------


## lizann

> So Bethany DOES go to an English school in Milan.


must be twilight school of edward cullen

----------


## swmc66

If she went to an English school in Milan they would be talking English but with an Italian accent as most of the teachers would still be Italian. English school just means that English is taught  there.
I have met people from abroad that have gone to what they call Englsih medium schools and they do jot have a natural English accent

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

If she went to an English school in Milan they would be talking English but with an Italian accent as most of the teachers would still be Italian. English school just means that English is taught  there.
I have met people from abroad that have gone to what they call Englsih medium schools and they do jot have a natural English accent

----------

LouiseP (27-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

To add to my last comment my brother lives in France and took his daughter over about the same age. She speaks woth a heavy french accent. Thats the lot on accents now!

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

faye must only wear her school uniform 24/7 how can anna not see her weight gain

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> If she went to an English school in Milan they would be talking English but with an Italian accent as most of the teachers would still be Italian. English school just means that English is taught  there.
> I have met people from abroad that have gone to what they call Englsih medium schools and they do jot have a natural English accent





> To add to my last comment my brother lives in France and took his daughter over about the same age. She speaks woth a heavy french accent. Thats the lot on accents now!


Thanks for the viewpoint of someone with experience of accents, Swmc.  :Smile: 

My understanding of Bethany's school was a British school and not just an English speaking school, so she would have been surrounded by pupils (and probably teachers too) speaking English with an English accent (that looks to be the case of the school Parkerman linked to a few pages back, although I admit I haven't examined it in detail).  Since we haven't been given details of the school I can only guess at this though.

I've seen discussions about Bethany's accent elsewhere online and other people have anecdotes where the opposite to Swmc's experience is true, so I think it can very much depend on personality and circumstance.

However, even if Bethany's accent is totally incorrect for her particular circumstances, I'd still prefer the actress didn't put on a false Italian accent.  Anyone remember the disaster that was Vicky's American accent in Eastenders?  Casting an Italian would have been all wrong for the part too, and finding a girl brought up in Northern England with a real Italian accent would have been nigh on impossible.

I think the Corrie team have chosen the best route here (especially given the browbeating they took over Michelle Collins' false Northern accent - which was terrible and really distracted from the character of Stella).




> faye must only wear her school uniform 24/7 how can anna not see her weight gain


Anna's knows that Faye's been bullied about her weight gain, so she's aware that Faye's bigger than she used to be.  She must have chosen not to make an issue of it (the right choice as far as I'm concerned - well it would have been if Faye wasn't hiding a pregnancy lol).  I would have liked some reference to Anna's thinking in the script though.

----------

parkerman (28-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Yes your right the accent would have got on my nerves too. I am. Sure we will find out Anna's thinking later but it is a bit obvious there is a pregnancy now

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

An enjoyable hour tonight. I quite like Corrie being on Sunday, like the good old days.   :Smile: 

Not alot happened, but nice scenes with Steve and Michelle. I just want to hug Steve and tell him everything is going to be ok. Even Sean was ok tonight. 

It is nice to see what the residents of Weatherfield get up to on a Sunday. Did my eyes deceive me or was Liz handing out Sunday Roasts at the Rovers, I am sure I saw an Aunty Bessy on that plate. What would Betty Say?  :Nono:

----------


## parkerman

Very unseasonal weather for the time of year up in Weatherfield....

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

shows they filmed it way back

----------


## swmc66

Just drove home and there was light snow...in London this time of year!

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2015), parkerman (30-03-2015), Perdita (30-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Good to see Sarah back. I think I'm going to like the terrible twosome of her and Bethany.

At least someone's on the ball that there's something going on between Faye and Craig (Tim's the last person I would've expected to pick up on it though.  Where's Anna?). I've thought for a while that it could be seen as quite inappropriate for a 16 year old boy to spend all his time with a 13 year old girl, but I suppose that's the (contrived) point given the pregnancy.

I'm surprised that the tax money's been paid already as I thought it would develop into a bigger storyline with the Mcdonalds possibly losing the Rovers.

Tony's well rid of Tracey so I was astonished to see him look disappointed that she dumped him. I thought he was terrified of her telling Liz, but the danger was probably part of the attraction.  :Wal2l: 




> Very unseasonal weather for the time of year up in Weatherfield....


At least they referenced it by having David quip about global warming.  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Gail's little chat to Gavin was hilarious.

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Gail's little chat to Gavin was hilarious.


Has Gail completely lost the plot or have I just never noticed before??  Her character seems to have had a remarkable changed

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Very unseasonal weather for the time of year up in Weatherfield....


We had light snow showers yesterday!!  along with hailstones, torrential rain, ad gale force winds.

----------


## LouiseP

> Has Gail completely lost the plot or have I just never noticed before??  Her character seems to have had a remarkable changed


I am not surprised that she has lost the plot with all the screaming that went on . So far she has all the Gavin business and the lies now Bethany and Sarah and David, Callum and Max to deal with . It's enough to send anyone to the loony bin! Just where was Lily when all that screaming was going on ?  It is a bit of a stretch of the imagination that she didn't even wake up, presuming that she and Max were upstairs !!!!

----------


## LouiseP

> Has Gail completely lost the plot or have I just never noticed before??  Her character seems to have had a remarkable changed


I am not surprised that she has lost the plot with all the screaming that went on . So far she has all the Gavin business and the lies now Bethany and Sarah and David, Callum and Max to deal with . It's enough to send anyone to the loony bin! Just where was Lily when all that screaming was going on ?  It is a bit of a stretch of the imagination that she didn't even wake up, presuming that she and Max were upstairs !!!!

----------


## alan45

> I am not surprised that she has lost the plot with all the screaming that went on . So far she has all the Gavin business and the lies now Bethany and Sarah and David, Callum and Max to deal with . It's enough to send anyone to the loony bin! Just where was Lily when all that screaming was going on ?  It is a bit of a stretch of the imagination that she didn't even wake up, presuming that she and Max were upstairs !!!!


Where did Gail develop that new baby voice when she was taliking to Gavin.  Its the same one she found when she told Meeeeeeechelle and Liz she liked baloons.  Totally out of character

----------

Snagglepus (31-03-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> Where did Gail develop that new baby voice when she was taliking to Gavin.  Its the same one she found when she told Meeeeeeechelle and Liz she liked baloons.  Totally out of character


Oh, she's always done that, that baby voice,  along with the fluttering eyelashes and the whispering and being very "sympathetic and understanding", often all at the same time .

----------


## LouiseP

> Where did Gail develop that new baby voice when she was taliking to Gavin.  Its the same one she found when she told Meeeeeeechelle and Liz she liked baloons.  Totally out of character


Oh, she's always done that, that baby voice,  along with the fluttering eyelashes and the whispering and being very "sympathetic and understanding" and simpering , often all at the same time .

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Good to see Sarah back. I think I'm going to like the terrible twosome of her and Bethany.
> 
> At least someone's on the ball that there's something going on between Faye and Craig (Tim's the last person I would've expected to pick up on it though.  Where's Anna?). I've thought for a while that it could be seen as quite inappropriate for a 16 year old boy to spend all his time with a 13 year old girl, but I suppose that's the (contrived) point given the pregnancy.


Well, he doesn't have feelings for her as far as we know so I don't see any issues with it. Other than Faye, who on the street does he have to hang out with.

----------


## Dazzle

> Has Gail completely lost the plot or have I just never noticed before??  Her character seems to have had a remarkable changed





> Where did Gail develop that new baby voice when she was taliking to Gavin.  Its the same one she found when she told Meeeeeeechelle and Liz she liked baloons.  Totally out of character


Gail's been losing the plot for quite some time Alan.  I'm surprised it's taken until now for you to see it!  :Ponder: 

I think the baby voice and simpering were going on as far back as when she fell for Lewis, and then got about a hundred times worse when she started the relationship with Michael.  The sickeningly sweet way she and Michael used to simper at each other used to make me really nauseous!  :Sick:   Luckily, they've been arguing too much recently for there to have been so much of that nonsense.

Gail is a completely different character to what she was a decade ago.  She's been turned completely doollally, but maybe it's not too surprising what with being married to a serial killer and being the mother of demon David.  No one normal would fall for the burglar who terrorised them that's for sure!




> Well, he doesn't have feelings for her as far as we know so I don't see any issues with it. Other than Faye, who on the street does he have to hang out with.


I don't have an issue with it because we know what's going on between them, but I think most parents of a thirteen year old girl would be worried about her suddenly spending all her time with a sixteen year old boy.  As Tim himself said, most boys of that age are thinking about one thing only, so Anna and Tim would have been concerned about the situation long before now in my opinion.

----------

alan45 (31-03-2015), Snagglepus (31-03-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

deleted double post.

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve is the other one with an unnatural voice. I have never met anyone that speaks in a silly "put on" voice. No one else in Corrie, except now for Gail, speaks in a "put on" voice.
Just thought before I posted, there is also Dev and Mom and Pop Nazir. who also put on "emphasized" voices.

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Steve is the other one with an unnatural voice. I have never met anyone that speaks in a silly "put on" voice. No one else in Corrie, except now for Gail, speaks in a "put on" voice.
> Just thought before I posted, there is also Dev and Mom and Pop Nazir. who also put on "emphasized" voices.


Ha ha...very true.  There does seem to be an epidemic of it in Corrie at the moment.  Steve's been better recently but he does slip back into it quite often I've noticed.

----------

Snagglepus (31-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Gail's been losing the plot for quite some time Alan.  I'm surprised it's taken until now for you to see it! 
> 
> I think the baby voice and simpering were going on as far back as when she fell for Lewis, and then got about a hundred times worse when she started the relationship with Michael.  The sickeningly sweet way she and Michael used to simper at each other used to make me really nauseous!   Luckily, they've been arguing too much recently for there to have been so much of that nonsense.
> 
> Gail is a completely different character to what she was a decade ago.  She's been turned completely doollally, but maybe it's not too surprising what with being married to a serial killer and being the mother of demon David.  No one normal would fall for the burglar who terrorised them that's for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an issue with it because we know what's going on between them, but I think most parents of a thirteen year old girl would be worried about her suddenly spending all her time with a sixteen year old boy.  As Tim himself said, most boys of that age are thinking about one thing only, so Anna and Tim would have been concerned about the situation long before now in my opinion.




basically agree with what uve said Dazzle
just a couple of additional points-

Gail being dim- the only reason I.can think
why she is being written that way is because
of Davids behaviour patterns. Most other
mothers would have been concerned a decade
ago and sought some medical or professional
advice.So she has to be dim to not notice
and have taken action. And for whatever
reason - his storylines and behaviours
do seem to improve the flagging ratings-for
a while.!

Tim noticing and Anna not noticing-
Although not the case here most 16 yr old
boys"targetting" girls some years their junior
are doing it for the obvious reason as u suggest
and most parents would be concerned particularly
in present climate. Also they would think a younger
girl would be more influenced and impressed than
one their own age.
Not sure exactly why Tim would notice except he's
been that age and the character has turned out
much better than expected.
Regarding Anna not noticing - thats exactly what
I would expect. She is such an interfering
bombastic person - always concerned about
other peoples business( tho not connected to
her other than living nearby) that she would 
not notice things under her nose that affect her
family and should be her concern.
If they wanted to do a storyline about adoption
& fostering -Im sure even in a soap.they could
find a more believable role model.

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Sally can scrub my door step any time. Had to smile at Beth snd Sarah, they look about the same age. If I were David I would kick them out.  I just want to put Michael and Gail in a bag and give them a good shake, talk about wet.  :Sad:  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sally can scrub my door step any time. Had to smile at Beth snd Sarah, they look about the same age. If I were David I would kick them out.  I just want to put Michael and Gail in a bag and give them a good shake, talk about wet.


The casting for new Bethany is ridiculous, she does look the same age as Sarah Lou, she could even be a new girlfriend for Jason 

Why cant soaps cast actors/actresses near enough the same age of the character they play

----------


## swmc66

I think they would have found it hard to get someone to look younger than her as Sarah looks incredibly young anyway. Fourteen years ago she played a teenage mum but has'nt changed much.

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2015), parkerman (01-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> And for whatever
> reason - his storylines and behaviours
> do seem to improve the flagging ratings-for
> a while.!


I must admit to being one of the viewers who finds David's bad behaviour entertaining.  :Embarrassment: 




> Regarding Anna not noticing - thats exactly what
> I would expect. She is such an interfering
> bombastic person - always concerned about
> other peoples business( tho not connected to
> her other than living nearby) that she would 
> not notice things under her nose that affect her
> family and should be her concern.
> If they wanted to do a storyline about adoption
> & fostering -Im sure even in a soap.they could
> find a more believable role model.


You're so right about Anna!  I always wondered how she (and her partner at the time) were able to adopt so easily as they were brought into Corrie as one of those cliched troubled families that cause strife for everyone around them.  Those famous cobbles have had a calming influence on the family but they can't erase their history, which is looked into in great detail for any potential adopter.

----------

lizann (01-04-2015), maidmarian (01-04-2015), parkerman (01-04-2015)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

There have been some excellent one liners on Corrie recently. 

David: what happened to the flowers you bought? 

Gail: Oh they withered and died.

David: Sounds like one of your husbands...   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2015), lizann (01-04-2015), mariba (03-04-2015), parkerman (01-04-2015), swmc66 (02-04-2015), tammyy2j (01-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> There have been some excellent one liners on Corrie recently. 
> 
> David: what happened to the flowers you bought? 
> 
> Gail: Oh they withered and died.
> 
> David: Sounds like one of your husbands...


Jack P Shepherd always delivers his one-liners perfectly.  It's one of the reasons David's a favourite of mine - whether in witty or wicked mode, I always find him hugely entertaining.  :Big Grin:

----------

DaVeyWaVey (01-04-2015), lizann (01-04-2015), mariba (03-04-2015), swmc66 (02-04-2015), tammyy2j (01-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

sarah to michael so you're the burglar was funny

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2015), swmc66 (02-04-2015), tammyy2j (02-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

How convenient Callum was around the most glamorous part of Manchester that Sarah and Bethany were shopping in or in Bethany's case shoplifting  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (02-04-2015), parkerman (02-04-2015)

----------


## alan45

> How convenient Callum was around the most glamorous part of Manchester that Sarah and Bethany were shopping in or in Bethany's case shoplifting


Loved his Red Shopping bag as he was walking down the street

----------


## alan45

> How convenient Callum was around the most glamorous part of Manchester that Sarah and Bethany were shopping in or in Bethany's case shoplifting


Loved his Red Shopping bag as he was walking down the street

----------

lizann (02-04-2015)

----------


## Kim

> i really cant see bethany mixing with craig and faye if they are the same class at school she does seem older 
> 
> why did jenny go to the cafÃ© for lunch or breakfast she don't live near it if she didn't want to see kevin or rita?


Bethany is supposed to turn 15 in June. Still, I think she seems older as the actress playing her is 19. 

Faye is two school years behind Bethany and Craig is a year above Bethany, I think. I know he's 16 but no exact date of birth has ever been given for the character.

----------


## parkerman

Wiki just says that Craig was born in 1998. So he'll be 17 this year. But as you say, Kim, no exact date.

----------


## mariba

I don't like Bethany-and yes, she looks far too grown up!! Plus using too much make up! More than Sarah!  :Big Grin:  Not realistic at all-I would never allow my daughter at that age(or preferably not at any age) to walk around looking like that..! She looks like another slapper!
David is really funny yes  :Smile:  So is Todd, and Eileen. And I like Callum winding up David!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mariba

I don't like Bethany-and yes, she looks far too grown up!! Plus using too much make up! More than Sarah!  :Big Grin:  Not realistic at all-I would never allow my daughter at that age(or preferably not at any age) to walk around looking like that..! She looks like another slapper!
David is really funny yes  :Smile:  So is Todd, and Eileen. And I like Callum winding up David!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

Sarah is driving me mad! 

Poor Faye, Annas face at the end of that episode! Loved the discussions of Rosie at Oakhill between Anna Owen Tim and Sally! Jonathan Harvey certainly writes well in these episodes and he is particularly good at writing for Sally. 

Looked like the start of a Carla and Nick friendship in tonights episode. He was horrible the guy she was meeting.

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2015), Glen1 (04-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

sally wasn't funny but annoying for me tonight, callum has best chemistry with david only and he seems camp to me  :Stick Out Tongue:  does jason want sarah back he acted jealous, does sarah not know david owns the house not gail

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2015), swmc66 (04-04-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Sally is really not that thick that she doesn't realise how she comes across. Nobody says a word to her while she is going on and on and on. Not at all funny , just made me squirm.

----------


## Dazzle

The Faye pregnancy storyline has exceeded my expectations so far (not hard to do, admittedly!).  I've enjoyed the Faye/Craig scenes, the labour scenes were quite good and we haven't even had any screeching from Anna - yet!

I wonder if Faye will keep the baby? She's certainly showing no interest at the moment but that may be due to trauma.  I would have thought that if you didn't feel any affection for a baby you'd felt moving inside you for months then you never would, but everybody's different of course.

The baby looked about the same size as my granddaughter, whose over 2 months old now. No wonder Faye was in agony giving birth to that!  :EEK!: 

Sally's smug quips about parenting were funny and so were Anna and Owen's retorts (especially when implying that private school was wasted on dim Rosie).  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2015), mariba (04-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I found it frustrating that everyone one was talking to Faye about breathing but noone was massaging her lower back to help her with pain or whatever else your supposed to do. Especially people in the room who have given birth! i do not think Faye wants to keep the baby. I expect most people her age would not want the responsibility. They must not force her into the situation she does not want. We know Anna gets fed up later on holding the baby... So they should listen.

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2015), Glen1 (04-04-2015), lizann (04-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, if Faye really doesn't want the baby it would be better for both of them if it were adopted.

----------

lizann (04-04-2015), mariba (04-04-2015), swmc66 (04-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, if Faye really doesn't want the baby it would be better for both of them if it were adopted.


 anna wont give a choice

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2015), maidmarian (04-04-2015), swmc66 (04-04-2015)

----------


## mariba

Yes-I don't understand either why they are forcing Faye to accept and love the baby-why not to give her for adoption?? Faye is only 13 for goodness sake!!

----------

swmc66 (04-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes-I don't understand either why they are forcing Faye to accept and love the baby-why not to give her for adoption?? Faye is only 13 for goodness sake!!


Because I think Anna is too controlling -
she is not interested in the baby or
Fayes welfare-needs to be in charge.

I agree with the several.posters who
have said adoption would be best option.
It certainly would be unless there are radical
changes of heart & behaviour. Some families
could make it work but I dont think this is
one of them.And it would take away the
remainder of Fayes chlidhood- not that
shes had a brilliant one so far!

A couple of months ago.Mr Blackburn said
in  effect that everything would be ok in
a years time and they would look back and
realise how far they had come! I may be
quite wrong but I think the soap management
would regard adoption as some sort of letdown/
failure which it isnt when done properly.

One point that interests me(I assume Social
Services will be involved as Faye is under age)
is if a very young mother is adamant she wants
her baby adopted and has thought it through-
but the mothers parent/ guardian didnt -
how much attention would be paid to their
wishes and could they eg adopt the baby
 themselves ??

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2015), swmc66 (04-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Yes-I don't understand either why they are forcing Faye to accept and love the baby-why not to give her for adoption?? Faye is only 13 for goodness sake!!


Adoption needs serious thought, it should be permanent.  Perhaps they are worried Faye will regret it if she has her baby adopted.

----------

alan45 (07-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

She was in denial before the bany was born and still in denial. The people who tend to regret giving their baby up i expect are those who have not been in control of the decision.

----------


## swmc66

I meant baby. I should wear my glasses more!

----------


## LostVoodoo

Considering her plan was to leave it outside the hospital and never mention it to anyone, I feel like forcing Faye to keep the baby wouldn't be the best thing to do. Considering she didn't realise she was pregnant until very late on she's not been able to adjust to the idea and I think she just doesn't have the maturity to comprehend what this all means for her and the baby's future. As has been said, some families can cope with a situation like this, but not in this case.

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2015), lizann (05-04-2015), Perdita (04-04-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

So many regret adoption years later though.  I think fostering to start with is probably the best idea, if Faye is that opposed to Anna looking after the baby.

----------

alan45 (07-04-2015), maidmarian (05-04-2015), swmc66 (05-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> So many regret adoption years later though.  I think fostering to start with is probably the best idea, if Faye is that opposed to Anna looking after the baby.


It would give Faye a chance to think a bit
more without the baby there or Anna being
involved. Faye has had a lot happen to her
recently on top of a poor start in life.Ive no
idea how long it would take for a girl her
age to reach a balanced decision she wouldn't
regret later.

I hope what ever route the story goes-it bears
some resemblance to real life procedures and
events.Unlike a lot of Fayes own fostering.

But I think the story is basically written already
according to soap rules which means "happy
ending" no matter how unlikely! Tho it would
be good if there was some postitive  aspect to
the story.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (05-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

as faye in underage will Jackson be done or is he a minor too? 

 i would expect anna to be investigated as faye's adopted parent for allowing her to become preggers by social services

----------

maidmarian (06-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

as faye in underage will Jackson be done or is he a minor too? 

 i would expect anna to be investigated as faye's adopted parent for allowing her to become preggers by social services

----------


## parkerman

> i would expect anna to be investigated as faye's adopted parent for allowing her to become preggers by social services


What, all of them?

----------

lizann (06-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> as faye in underage will Jackson be done or is he a minor too? 
> 
>  i would expect anna to be investigated as faye's adopted parent for allowing her to become preggers by social services


I think he is also underage!
As the Soap Social Services didnt " investigate" 
Anna fully before she was allowed to adopt/
foster Faye-I would doubt they would follow
other procedures properly.

I know Real Social Services dont always get a good
press but from people I know who have fostered
- they were very thorough (verging on intrusive)
in the checks/ interviews they did but the would-be
 fosterers accepted that because it was a childs
welfare.!!
We will see how the story progresses.

A further point- as Faye tho now 13 was presumably 
under 13 at the time sexual.intercourse took place
- she is deemed under latest laws in England Wales
&N Ireland to be unable to give consent.
If the male is 10 or over - then he could be charged
with rape or unlawful sexual intercourse
 dependent on circs.
 Its very complicated -so I hope some thorough
research by qualified persons has been done!

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2015), Kim (06-04-2015), lizann (06-04-2015), swmc66 (07-04-2015), TaintedLove (06-04-2015), tammyy2j (07-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## LouiseP

> What, all of them?



Hahahaha.

----------


## lizann

> What, all of them?


 ya

----------


## lizann

were jason and sarah married?

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> were jason and sarah married?


Yes.  Jason left her standing at the altar the first time but they got hitched at the second attempt

----------

lizann (07-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I think even the best of parents would struggle to keep their children from being sexually active these days. With all the pressure on girls i do not know how they cope with it all. I do agree that Social servces did not do the right checks on Anna though. That was during the time she was with Eddie Windass which makes it even more amazing. However Faye wants to be with Anna so she must be doing something right...or its more than what she had before so she is clinging on to it.

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2015), lizann (07-04-2015), maidmarian (07-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Faye and her baby were left home soon but the baby does look very healthy for a premature new born  :Stick Out Tongue:  a fine size too

As usual Owen the thug and Anna were annoying 

I like Eileen's new fella

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2015), lizann (07-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think even the best of parents would struggle to keep their children from being sexually active these days. With all the pressure on girls i do not know how they cope with it all. I do agree that Social servces did not do the right checks on Anna though. That was during the time she was with Eddie Windass which makes it even more amazing. However Faye wants to be with Anna so she must be doing something right...or its more than what she had before so she is clinging on to it.


I think Faye just doesnt want to go back into
care. That and an abusive neglectful mother are
her only experiences of life til now.
She doesnt have the confidence of a normal
family life where most children know that tho
there may disagreements etc with your parents-
they will stand by you.

My main issue with Anna being allowed to
foster is not the criminal fringes of the family
( which is bad.)but her personality. She is almost
the exact opposite of the qualities said to be 
required. They usually interview people who
have known fosterer for a considerable time.
I dont think she is a balanced enough person
to have care of someone with Fayes history.
Being too controlling can be as abusive as
neglect -in a way.
Probably does ensure clean clothes & meals
tho!
The sexualisation of children is a big problem
and it is difficult for parents-but Anna might
have spotted some more obvious signs if
she didnt spend so much time interferimg/
commenting in matters not her business.

Anyway Mr B has the matter in.hand.......

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think even the best of parents would struggle to keep their children from being sexually active these days. With all the pressure on girls i do not know how they cope with it all. I do agree that Social servces did not do the right checks on Anna though. That was during the time she was with Eddie Windass which makes it even more amazing. However Faye wants to be with Anna so she must be doing something right...or its more than what she had before so she is clinging on to it.


I think Faye just doesnt want to go back into
care. That and an abusive neglectful mother are
her only experiences of life til now.
She doesnt have the confidence of a normal
family life where most children know that tho
there may disagreements etc with your parents-
they will stand by you.

My main issue with Anna being allowed to
foster is not the criminal fringes of the family
( which is bad.)but her personality. She is almost
the exact opposite of the qualities said to be 
required. They usually interview people who
have known fosterer for a considerable time.
I dont think she is a balanced enough person
to have care of someone with Fayes history.
Being too controlling can be as abusive as
neglect -in a way.
Probably does ensure clean clothes & meals
tho!
The sexualisation of children is a big problem
and it is difficult for parents-but Anna might
have spotted some more obvious signs if
she didnt spend so much time interferimg/
commenting in matters not her business.

Anyway Mr B has the matter in.hand.......

----------


## Dazzle

I'm very surprised that Anna hasn't asked Faye if she wants to keep the baby. I know I wouldn't be making that assumption in her position.

I'm so glad Kirk's decided to press charges on Owen (no doubt after being given a kick up the backside by Beth).  As usual, everyone else's to blame but him!

I like what we've seen so far out Eileen's new man. They seem well suited and have chemistry, neither of which was true of her last few conquests. I did think he might take the chance to escape when he went to the loo though...  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (07-04-2015), tammyy2j (07-04-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Considering her plan was to leave it outside the hospital and never mention it to anyone, I feel like forcing Faye to keep the baby wouldn't be the best thing to do. Considering she didn't realise she was pregnant until very late on she's not been able to adjust to the idea and I think she just doesn't have the maturity to comprehend what this all means for her and the baby's future. As has been said, some families can cope with a situation like this, but not in this case.


I think her fear of Anna and Owen's predictable response probably frightened her into irrational thoughts.  It does happen even in real life

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2015), flappinfanny (08-04-2015), lizann (08-04-2015), maidmarian (07-04-2015), sarah c (09-04-2015), tammyy2j (07-04-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Considering her plan was to leave it outside the hospital and never mention it to anyone, I feel like forcing Faye to keep the baby wouldn't be the best thing to do. Considering she didn't realise she was pregnant until very late on she's not been able to adjust to the idea and I think she just doesn't have the maturity to comprehend what this all means for her and the baby's future. As has been said, some families can cope with a situation like this, but not in this case.


I think her fear of Anna and Owen's predictable response probably frightened her into irrational thoughts.  It does happen even in real life

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm very surprised that Anna hasn't asked Faye if she wants to keep the baby. I know I wouldn't be making that assumption in her position.
> 
> I'm so glad Kirk's decided to press charges on Owen (no doubt after being given a kick up the backside by Beth).  As usual, everyone else's to blame but him!
> 
> I like what we've seen so far out Eileen's new man. They seem well suited and have chemistry, neither of which was true of her last few conquests. I did think he might take the chance to escape when he went to the loo though...


I think Anna can be quite selfish sometimes and here she is taking charge for Faye 

I would like to see Jackson and his family try for custody of the baby

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

anna is faye's mother

----------


## Dazzle

> I would like to see Jackson and his family try for custody of the baby


I wondered if that might happen.  It would be a good compromise and hopefully mean Faye and her family could still have a relationship with the baby.




> anna is faye's mother


But Faye is the baby's mother despite being a child herself.  The decision must ultimately be hers not Anna's.

----------

maidmarian (08-04-2015), mariba (09-04-2015), tammyy2j (10-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

anna thinks she knows best as always

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2015), maidmarian (08-04-2015), mariba (09-04-2015), tammyy2j (08-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

should the cops and social workers be present for jackson and his family meeting

----------

mariba (09-04-2015), tammyy2j (10-04-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> should the cops and social workers be present for jackson and his family meeting


Yes but maybe they are afraid the baby will be taken away by SS so they are testing the water in orders to inform the father's parents. How rude were they criticising  where Anna and Owen lived.

----------

Dazzle (09-04-2015), mariba (09-04-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> should the cops and social workers be present for jackson and his family meeting


Yes but maybe they are afraid the baby will be taken away by SS so they are testing the water in order to inform the father's parents. How rude were they criticising  where Anna and Owen lived.

----------


## swmc66

I think they should get a DNA test done and then the parents cannot ignore theor sons part in the matter. I think they were in shock and denial and scared and lashing out. The father at the beginning was ready to believe it. It was the mother who was doing the protecting son bit. In the scenes where Anna takes the baby to school Jackson is present and I think laughing. Not sure he gets to shoulder his share of responsibility in the matter.

----------

Dazzle (09-04-2015), Glen1 (10-04-2015), lizann (10-04-2015), mariba (09-04-2015), tammyy2j (10-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

OK scrap the idea of Jackson's family having custody of the baby. What a nice family they are...  :Thumbsdown: 

Tim loves her so much it'd be cruel to take her away now. He knows he can redeem himself for abandoning Faye by helping care for the baby.  Maybe if Faye decides she doesn't want to be a mum, Tim and Sally could adopt her?  We never see Faye holding her so I guess she's avoiding it as much as possible. Maybe she'll grow to love her though.

I found the last scene rather strange.  Izzy was sympathetic towards Owen but then said something along the lines of him bringing it all upon himself.  I agree but it jarred with her earlier words.

----------


## sarah c

To insist on a DNA test they would need to go to the police I feel? They can't force Jackson to have a sample taken.

So to involve the police in a case of Jackson ( a minor) having sex with a minor?

----------


## maidmarian

> To insist on a DNA test they would need to go to the police I feel? They can't force Jackson to have a sample taken.
> 
> So to involve the police in a case of Jackson ( a minor) having sex with a minor?


Faye was under 13 at time of sexual intercourse
so that is now a criminal.offence as a girl under
13 is not deemed leagally competent to give
consent. Therefore it is not consensual even if
she says she agreed.
But a male  10+ can be charged with rape or 
sexual.assault.I ve no idea whether in practice
they would be charged -but possiblity is there.

There is "confidentiality" when dealing with
under age sex eg counsellors but the advice is
the confidentiality dosent automatically override
other factors where they exist.

Which is why as I said in an earlier post that
I hope some thorough research has been done
and legal advice taken.

----------

alan45 (10-04-2015), Dazzle (10-04-2015), Glen1 (10-04-2015), lizann (10-04-2015), parkerman (09-04-2015), tammyy2j (10-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> To insist on a DNA test they would need to go to the police I feel? They can't force Jackson to have a sample taken.
> 
> So to involve the police in a case of Jackson ( a minor) having sex with a minor?


Faye was under 13 at time of sexual intercourse
so that is now a criminal.offence as a girl under
13 is not deemed leagally competent to give
consent. Therefore it is not consensual even if
she says she agreed.
But a male  10+ can be charged with rape or 
sexual.assault.I ve no idea whether in practice
they would be charged -but possiblity is there.

There is "confidentiality" when dealing with
under age sex eg counsellors but the advice is
the confidentiality dosent automatically override
other factors where they exist.

Which is why as I said in an earlier post that
I hope some thorough research has been done
and legal advice taken.

----------

TaintedLove (09-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Grandpa Tim was lovely

----------

Dazzle (10-04-2015), lizann (10-04-2015), mariba (10-04-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Faye was under 13 at time of sexual intercourse
> so that is now a criminal.offence as a girl under
> 13 is not deemed leagally competent to give
> consent. Therefore it is not consensual even if
> she says she agreed.
> But a male  10+ can be charged with rape or 
> sexual.assault.I ve no idea whether in practice
> they would be charged -but possiblity is there.
> 
> ...


if I was Anna I'd have rung the police the minute Jenkins family flounced out and reporting the little scrote

----------

Glen1 (10-04-2015), lizann (10-04-2015), parkerman (10-04-2015), Ruffed_lemur (10-04-2015), tammyy2j (12-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> if I was Anna I'd have rung the police the minute Jenkins family flounced out and reporting the little scrote


I'm sure she'll tell the police who the father is as they're bound to keep asking.  I doubt Jackson would stand up to any questioning.  My worry is that when his family accept the baby's his, they'll try to get custody as they've already made it obvious they think Faye and her family are scum.  They seem just the type to want to control the situation.  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (10-04-2015), maidmarian (10-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm sure she'll tell the police who the father is as they're bound to keep asking.  I doubt Jackson would stand up to any questioning.  My worry is that when his family accept the baby's his, they'll try to get custody as they've already made it obvious they think Faye and her family are scum.  They seem just the type to want to control the situation.


Could be a clash of the Titans then-
as Anna also very controlling and caused
Faye not to be able to tell her earlier!
which made things worse.
Im most sorry for baby(tho she is unaware)
and then for Faye. I hope Tims attitude can
salvage something out of this.
I think Anna just regards the baby and Faye
as "possessions" not people and the fathers
family are equally unpleasant!!

----------

Dazzle (10-04-2015), Glen1 (10-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Could be a clash of the Titans then-
> as Anna also very controlling and caused
> Faye not to be able to tell her earlier!
> which made things worse.
> Im most sorry for baby(tho she is unaware)
> and then for Faye. I hope Tims attitude can
> salvage something out of this.
> I think Anna just regards the baby and Faye
> as "possessions" not people and the fathers
> family are equally unpleasant!!


I agree with you about Anna and her family as I dislike them too.  It just goes to show how much I hated Jackson's family - with their smug and superior attitude - if I'm worried the baby'll end up with them rather than the Windasses!  :EEK!: 

As you say, MM, at least Faye and the baby have Tim so there's hope for them yet.  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (10-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

faye will think owen leaving is her fault, good job parenting anna not listening to anyone not even faye 

 nick and carla and callum and sarah completely forced and mish mash

----------


## lizann

faye will think owen leaving is her fault, good job parenting anna not listening to anyone not even faye 

 nick and carla and callum and sarah completely forced and mish mash

----------

tammyy2j (12-04-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> if I was Anna I'd have rung the police the minute Jenkins family flounced out and reporting the little scrote


Yes, me too!

----------


## lizann

did faye say tonight would the social worker ask the same questions as the police so were the police already involved and contacted

----------


## maidmarian

> did faye say tonight would the social worker ask the same questions as the police so were the police already involved and contacted


Would the hospital have contacted them 
under "protection of children" they would
know Fayes dob and age&  approx date of 
conception??

----------


## maidmarian

> did faye say tonight would the social worker ask the same questions as the police so were the police already involved and contacted


Would the hospital have contacted them 
under "protection of children" they would
know Fayes dob and age&  approx date of 
conception??

----------


## parkerman

We saw the police question them. They came to the hospital.

----------

alan45 (11-04-2015), Dazzle (11-04-2015), maidmarian (11-04-2015)

----------


## alan45

Hate to admit this but I am enjoying Toxic Traceyluv at the moment. Her one liners and complete disregard for everyone else has me in stiches.

----------

Dazzle (11-04-2015), Glen1 (11-04-2015), lizann (11-04-2015), tammyy2j (12-04-2015)

----------


## alan45

> We saw the police question them. They came to the hospital.


The hospital would be legally obliged to contact them and Social Services

----------

maidmarian (11-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

[QUOTE=parkerman;820313]We saw the police question them. They came to the hospital.[/QUOTE

 did they not pursue the baby's father or did faye not say who he was

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=lizann;820318]


> We saw the police question them. They came to the hospital.[/QUOTE
> 
>  did they not pursue the baby's father or did faye not say who he was


Dont think.Faye would say at that stage.
I thought but may be wrong she told
Anna first.

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=lizann;820318]


> We saw the police question them. They came to the hospital.[/QUOTE
> 
>  did they not pursue the baby's father or did faye not say who he was


Dont think.Faye would say at that stage.
I thought but may be wrong she told
Anna first.

----------


## parkerman

She refused to tell the police.

----------


## lizann

> She refused to tell the police.


 would they investigate as she is a minor

----------


## lizann

> She refused to tell the police.


 would they investigate as she is a minor

----------


## parkerman

> would they investigate as she is a minor


 Yes.

----------


## Dazzle

> faye will think owen leaving is her fault, good job parenting anna not listening to anyone not even faye


I was thinking that too. Yet another guilt trip that will be laid on Faye. (Not deliberately, but she'll feel that way all the same and it'll make her even less inclined to love the baby.)

Anna was totally unbearable (and overbearing) at that meeting!  :Angry: 

It seems the police haven't followed up on the initial interview yet. I hope it will happen because I'm sure they'd try harder to get to the bottom of it in real life.

The row between Anna and Owen felt very true to life. I'm sure we've all been there when an argument escalates and years of resentments come tumbling out. I've hated Owen and was glad to hear he was leaving but he's redeemed himself slightly by listening to Faye recently. 

If only they'd made Owen more likeable I think the actor would have stayed (from what I've read).  I've always liked him in other parts and felt it was a shame Owen was such a repulsive bully a lot of the time, as he could have been a tough character but one who was enjoyable to watch if written better.




> Hate to admit this but I am enjoying Toxic Traceyluv at the moment. Her one liners and complete disregard for everyone else has me in stiches.


I'm even more astonished to find myself agreeing with you (to a degree) Alan! Tracy's been written really well recently and her barbed one-liners are always entertaining.  Kate Ford has excellent comic timing but I'm afraid I still find her dramatic acting less than convincing.  I usually enjoy her scenes with Todd and found the way she wriggled out of his blackmail attempt to be clever and entertaining.

I don't like the way Liz has been changed into a user for the affair storyline! I was under the impression she really loved Tony until now.  :Searchme: 

TL;DR: Anna's unbearable, Owen won't be missed, Tracy's surprisingly watchable at the moment and Liz is annoying!  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (12-04-2015)

----------


## mariba

I want Jim McDonald back on the street, wasn't he meant to come back??

----------


## mariba

Must say I would have found it far more interesting to watch Faye to give her baby for adoption(or maybe fostering first..) and to see how it affects her long term-than learning to cope and love the baby..She's resisting the baby too much-makes me uncomfortable. Not good for anyone, and not the least for the poor baby.

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2015), flappinfanny (13-04-2015), maidmarian (12-04-2015), tammyy2j (12-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Must say I would have found it far more interesting to watch Faye to give her baby for adoption(or maybe fostering first..) and to see how it affects her long term-than learning to cope and love the baby..She's resisting the baby too much-makes me uncomfortable. Not good for anyone, and not the least for the poor baby.


Fayes just not being given time to adjust
after months of secrecy and worry.
Too much pressure when you think how
much care (scans etc) and advice most
pregnant women get-and she is still a child
herself.
Its all about what others mainly Anna think
best and want-not much thought for Faye
or baby.
I think fostering (as long as Anna not involved)
would be a good idea - as it would give
Faye a chance to consider options without
irrevocable decisions. There should be
opportunities for Faye to visit baby -if she
wished meanwhile.
But from reading spoilers it looks like
Anna will get worse at least short term
and I dont think fostering the baby out
will fit Mr Blackburns vision of "family"

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2015), flappinfanny (13-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

Maybe Ian and Jane could foster the baby....ooops, wrong Soap.

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2015), flappinfanny (13-04-2015), lizann (12-04-2015), sarah c (13-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Maybe Ian and Jane could foster the baby....ooops, wrong Soap.


Im sure the Soap Tardis could overcome
that small detail!!
Wouldnt be any more far-fetched than some
soap plots!!

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2015), flappinfanny (13-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

I would prefer Anna leaving than Owen, I used to like her character but she has changed so much for the worse, maybe Tim can offer to take the baby while Faye gets her head together to decide

Not liking Carla and Nick so far but it is only starting 

Tony and Tracey work better together than him and Liz and I like Tracey's "friendship" with Todd 

Does Callum now live on the street, he is there now constantly and when did he become a gym member same with Bethany and Sarah Louise, if she is such a successful business woman in Italy why cant they stay in a hotel or even with Audrey

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2015), flappinfanny (13-04-2015), lizann (12-04-2015), maidmarian (12-04-2015), mariba (20-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Callum now live on the street, he is there now constantly and when did he become a gym member same with Bethany and Sarah Louise, if she is such a successful business woman in Italy why cant they stay in a hotel or even with Audrey


Callum suddenly spending all his time on the street is quite bizarre.  I'm sure there are several high-tech gyms that someone like him would find appealing closer to his home than Kal's dingy gym.

Sarah and Bethany staying at the Platt house is utterly ridiculous but I don't think the writers are even trying to justify it to be honest.  There's no point going there as there's no justification at all.  They want the two of them on the street to be interacting constantly with other characters so that's what we get - even though it defies all logic!  :Big Grin: 

To be honest, I don't mind either issues as I find all three characters interesting and am glad they're spending all their time in Coronation Street to liven it up.  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (12-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

They cram in a lot of people in all of the houses on the street. The Nazirs, Eileen, Anna and Owen etc  and when Erica stays at the pub space majically appears.

----------


## tammyy2j

I dislike the new Bethany and more so her with Sarah Louise, both annoying so far imo

----------

mariba (20-04-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought the scene with Callum at the Gym was laugh out loud funny. I don't think it was meant to be, but it was highly amusing. when he was on the tread mill running, I was half expecting Peter Kay to pop up singing Amarillo. I do like camp Callum, played brilliantly by Sean Ward. :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

> I dislike the new Bethany and more so her with Sarah Louise, both annoying so far imo


I smile every time I see them together.  They look the same age.   No one can say Corrie is not entertaining, may be not for all the right reasons, but hey I am not complaining.  :Rotfl:

----------


## lizann

> I thought the scene with Callum at the Gym was laugh out loud funny. I don't think it was meant to be, but it was highly amusing. when he was on the tread mill running, I was half expecting Peter Kay to pop up singing Amarillo. I do like camp Callum, played brilliantly by Sean Ward.


 he is as camp as christmas

----------


## lizann

> I thought the scene with Callum at the Gym was laugh out loud funny. I don't think it was meant to be, but it was highly amusing. when he was on the tread mill running, I was half expecting Peter Kay to pop up singing Amarillo. I do like camp Callum, played brilliantly by Sean Ward.


 he is as camp as christmas

----------


## tammyy2j

I know David is no saint but his sister Sarah Louise could show some loyalty to him instead of Callum, David is a good dad to Max and Lily 

Gail needs to tell the truth 

I cant understand why Nick wanted out of the dinner

Anna wants everything her way  :Angry:

----------

lizann (14-04-2015), mariba (20-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know David is no saint but his sister Sarah Louise could show some loyalty to him instead of Callum


I don't blame her for disliking David to be honest.  Last time they lived together he was an absolute nightmare.  She understandably hated him then, especially when he hid ecstasy in Bethany's teddy bear.  Didn't the youngster nearly swallow some of it?

Starting a relationship with Callum (the drug dealer!) is just plain stupid of course.  :Wal2l: 




> Anna wants everything her way


Anna told Owen not to have anything to do with Faye, and then later the same day complains that he's abandoning her.  She seems to have caught David's amnesia (who threw Kylie out then subsequently moaned that she'd abandoned them).  :Angry:

----------

maidmarian (14-04-2015), mariba (20-04-2015), parkerman (14-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

sarah with andy and not acting like a stupid teenager would be a far better storyline

----------

tammyy2j (15-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Give it time!  ;)   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2015), lizann (14-04-2015), tammyy2j (15-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Give it time!  ;)


 lets hope and that she shows some maturity

----------


## lizann

> Give it time!  ;)


 lets hope and that she shows some maturity

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't blame her for disliking David to be honest.  Last time they lived together he was an absolute nightmare.  She understandably hated him then, especially when he hid ecstasy in Bethany's teddy bear.  Didn't the youngster nearly swallow some of it?
> 
> Starting a relationship with Callum (the drug dealer!) is just plain stupid of course. 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna told Owen not to have anything to do with Faye, and then later the same day complains that he's abandoning her.  She seems to have caught David's amnesia (who threw Kylie out then subsequently moaned that she'd abandoned them).


Better the devil you know that the one you don't I think for Sarah

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2015), lizann (15-04-2015), mariba (20-04-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Were there a few action replays in Corrie tonight or is my internet tv box playing up? I saw quite a few scenes repeated.

----------


## Snagglepus

Deirdre is being quite selfish staying with her friend Bev for so long, has she forgotten about her friends and family?
Then again, nobody appears to have missed her.

----------


## Snagglepus

Deleted mystery duplicate post

----------


## lizann

does anna think owen needs a plane to get to aberdeen

----------


## parkerman

Owen's going to Portugal.

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I think I must have zoned out during Tracy and Tony's scenes in Monday's episodes because I cannot for the life of me remember them deciding to buy a pub together.  :Searchme: 

It's really annoying me that Liz and Steve are taking Tony for granted all of a sudden. A classic case of personality transplantitis to further a storyline methinks.  It's making me want Tracy and Tony to succeed in wresting the pub from them!  :Wal2l: 

So Faye and Gary all of a sudden love Owen and will miss himâ¦  :Ponder: 




> Deirdre is being quite selfish staying with her friend Bev for so long, has she forgotten about her friends and family?
> Then again, nobody appears to have missed her.


Since we all know that Anne Kirkbride has died in real life, and that the whole Corrie team were probably still grief-stricken about her death when the current episodes were filmed, I think we can forgive them for not mentioning Deirdre at the moment.

I don't think there's any need to keep repeating that her family and friends have spoken to her on the phone anyway.  We can use our common sense and realise that it's supposed to still be happening until we're told differently.

As for staying with Bev...the writers didn't know poor Anne was dying when they came up with that excuse.  They probably thought her absence would last for a couple of months at most.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (16-04-2015), mariba (20-04-2015), parkerman (16-04-2015), Perdita (16-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

So Faye and Gary all of a sudden love Owen and will miss him…  :Ponder: 



Since we all know that Anne Kirkbride has died in real life, and that the whole Corrie team were probably still grief-stricken about her death when the current episodes were filmed, I think we can forgive them for not mentioning Deirdre at the moment.

I don't think there's any need to keep repeating that her family and friends have spoken to her on the phone anyway.  We can use our common sense and realise that it's supposed to still be happening until we're told differently.

As for staying with Bev...the writers didn't know poor Anne was dying when they came up with that excuse.  They probably thought her absence would last for a couple of months at most.  :Sad: [/QUOTE]

Re Faye and Gary.I think Owen tho often not
a"nice person" was actually better overall with
Faye than Anna was. But even Eddie did seem
to be more  natural and at ease with her than 
Anna with her extremes of behaviour.

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2015), Glen1 (16-04-2015), mariba (20-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

So Faye and Gary all of a sudden love Owen and will miss him…  :Ponder: 



Since we all know that Anne Kirkbride has died in real life, and that the whole Corrie team were probably still grief-stricken about her death when the current episodes were filmed, I think we can forgive them for not mentioning Deirdre at the moment.

I don't think there's any need to keep repeating that her family and friends have spoken to her on the phone anyway.  We can use our common sense and realise that it's supposed to still be happening until we're told differently.

As for staying with Bev...the writers didn't know poor Anne was dying when they came up with that excuse.  They probably thought her absence would last for a couple of months at most.  :Sad: [/QUOTE]

reply
Re Faye and Gary.I think Owen tho often not
a"nice person" was actually better overall with
Faye than Anna was. But even Eddie did seem
to be more  natural and at ease with her than
Anna with her extremes of behaviour.

Re Dierdres absence- I think the writers did the
best they could in very difficult circs.
Once the situation becomes public knowledge
I think most regular viewers can accept delays
and things not quite adding up -out of respect
for real-life family.

Some posters have commented that Jim Brannnings
funeral in EE was overshadowed by Stans. But I
thought may John Bardons family may have 
requested the screen funeral be low-key as they
have actually lost him and been thru a funeral.
Whereas Timothy West is thankfully still with us.

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2015), Glen1 (16-04-2015), parkerman (16-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Re Faye and Gary.I think Owen tho often not
> a"nice person" was actually better overall with
> Faye than Anna was. But even Eddie did seem
> to be more  natural and at ease with her than 
> Anna with her extremes of behaviour.


I'll remember Owen most for his bullying and all round unreasonable behaviour.  He treated Gary appallingly up until recently, constantly sniping about him being a loser etc.  Faye being upset at him leaving was probably realistic but I can't remember them having an affectionate relationship so I must admit I was surprised last night.

----------

Glen1 (16-04-2015), Perdita (16-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'll remember Owen most for his bullying and all round unreasonable behaviour.  He treated Gary appallingly up until recently, constantly sniping about him being a loser etc.  Faye being upset at him leaving was probably realistic but I can't remember them having an affectionate relationship so I must admit I was surprised last night.


I would agree about Owen & Gary . Re  Faye -
shes had so little stability in her life -even 
"losing" Owen probably matters more to
her than it would to another child.
Being better than Anna isnt much of a
compliment -just a some improvement.
I keep hoping story will get better-as
promised-but not so far

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'll remember Owen most for his bullying and all round unreasonable behaviour.  He treated Gary appallingly up until recently, constantly sniping about him being a loser etc.  Faye being upset at him leaving was probably realistic but I can't remember them having an affectionate relationship so I must admit I was surprised last night.


I would agree about Owen & Gary . Re  Faye -
shes had so little stability in her life -even 
"losing" Owen probably matters more to
her than it would to another child.
Being better than Anna isnt much of a
compliment -just a some improvement.
I keep hoping story will get better-as
promised-but not so far

----------

swmc66 (17-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Re Dierdres absence- I think the writers did the
> best they could in very difficult circs.
> Once the situation becomes public knowledge
> I think most regular viewers can accept delays
> and things not quite adding up -out of respect
> for real-life family.


Very good point about respecting the wishes of Anne's real family.




> Re  Faye -
> shes had so little stability in her life -even 
> "losing" Owen probably matters more to
> her than it would to another child.


Another excellent point MM!  :Bow:   :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (16-04-2015), Perdita (16-04-2015), swmc66 (17-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Owen's going to Portugal.


 with his van? Did owen not say goodbye to jakey or tell gary look after him and izzy

----------


## parkerman

He was going to visit Katy and Linda in Portugal and then going to Aberdeen to a friend who is giving him work.

----------

lizann (17-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'll remember Owen most for his bullying and all round unreasonable behaviour.  He treated Gary appallingly up until recently, constantly sniping about him being a loser etc.  Faye being upset at him leaving was probably realistic but I can't remember them having an affectionate relationship so I must admit I was surprised last night.


True Owen was a bully but I will miss him, well played by Ian, shame he never got payback and revenge on Phelan 

Sometimes he was dead right about Gary being a loser too imo  :Big Grin: 

I wish we saw more scenes of Faye and Owen being close, Owen is a good dad in his own way to Katy and Izzy and for a while to Faye 

How will Izzy cope now on her own there with Jake

----------

Dazzle (17-04-2015), lizann (17-04-2015), maidmarian (17-04-2015), mariba (20-04-2015), swmc66 (17-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> with his van? Did owen not say goodbye to jakey or tell gary look after him and izzy


Tut tut...some people weren't paying very close attention to Owen's convoluted leaving plans.  :Nono:   :Big Grin: 

He said something along the lines that he was leaving his van with another mate who lived near the airport while he was in Portugal (I think  :Embarrassment: ). 

There was no mentioned of poor Jake at all!




> True Owen was a bully but I will miss him, well played by Ian, shame he never got payback and revenge on Phelan


Yeah, it would have been good to see him get his revenge on Phelan.




> How will Izzy cope now on her own there with Jake


They've still got Gary living nearby.  :Smile:

----------

lizann (17-04-2015), swmc66 (17-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Phelan should not have got away with it. Corrie always sorts out the bad guys. This is the first time they hav'nt.

----------


## parkerman

> Tut tut...some people weren't paying very close attention to Owen's convoluted leaving plans.  
> 
> He said something along the lines that he was leaving his van with another mate who lived near the airport while he was in Portugal


Yes, that's correct.

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Can just anyone run a bar without experience and any qualifications?? What does Tracy know about running a pub??  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

sophie asking gail was she seeing a woman was funny, and again david' s one liners on top, he steals the show

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2015), Glen1 (18-04-2015), parkerman (18-04-2015), swmc66 (18-04-2015), tammyy2j (19-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I really enjoyed last night's David-heavy episodes.  I don't know how the people acting opposite him keep a straight face at his witticisms. I'm happy he knows the truth about Andy because he's already spicing up the plot.  His remark about knowing Gavin's age because he'd seen it on his headstone was classic.  :Big Grin: 

I also liked Nick reminding him how twisted he can be!  :Big Grin: 

Tim mentioning Miley Cyrus' "twerping" was also very funny.  Talking of "Miley", I expected Anna and Tim to react in horror when Faye announced the baby's name. Instead they were as unphased as if she'd said something completely nondescript lol.

Liz, Steve and Michelle walked right into Tony's trap.  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (18-04-2015), swmc66 (18-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Can just anyone run a bar without experience and any qualifications?? What does Tracy know about running a pub??


No, to be a licensee you have to pass an exam.

----------

maidmarian (18-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No, to be a licensee you have to pass an exam.


 pass the bar exam  :Stick Out Tongue:  ill get my coat

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2015), maidmarian (18-04-2015), parkerman (18-04-2015), swmc66 (18-04-2015), tammyy2j (19-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No, to be a licensee you have to pass an exam.


 pass the bar exam  :Stick Out Tongue:  ill get my coat

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> No, to be a licensee you have to pass an exam.


That is what I thought ...thank you

----------

parkerman (18-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Sarah is not being fair to her brother, very selfish indeed. I cannot believe she will continue to see him when he is taking David to court. David needs to chuck her out. Let Callum take care of her and her teenage brat...that will teach him a lesson

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2015), lizann (19-04-2015), tammyy2j (19-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sarah is not being fair to her brother, very selfish indeed. I cannot believe she will continue to see him when he is taking David to court. David needs to chuck her out. Let Callum take care of her and her *teenage* brat...that will teach him a lesson


I don't know any teenagers who look, behave and act like that new Bethany

----------


## mariba

Sarah&Bethany-OUT! Please...back to Italy or wherever..poor acting from both and Sarah has always been annoying character. Living in Milan hasn't brought her any style though...those jumpsuits just don't suit her!!! She's too short for them..Is that all she's wearing-jumpsuits in different colours, obsessed like Gail with polonecks?!  :Big Grin: 

I will miss Owen..too many actors/actresses leaving Corrie..not good, it's going downhill at the moment..
Deidre has been a huge loss-I miss her from every episode.. :Sad:

----------

alan45 (30-04-2015), parkerman (20-04-2015), tammyy2j (20-04-2015)

----------


## mariba

Sarah&Bethany-OUT! Please...back to Italy or wherever..poor acting from both and Sarah has always been annoying character. Living in Milan hasn't brought her any style though...those jumpsuits just don't suit her!!! She's too short for them..Is that all she's wearing-jumpsuits in different colours, obsessed like Gail with polonecks?!  :Big Grin: 

I will miss Owen..too many actors/actresses leaving Corrie..not good, it's going downhill at the moment..
Deidre has been a huge loss-I miss her from every episode.. :Sad:

----------

lizann (20-04-2015), swmc66 (20-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Fully agree mariba. I can't stand Sarah and Bethany. Poor characters, poor actors.

----------

swmc66 (20-04-2015), tammyy2j (20-04-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'm quite enjoying Sarah and Bethany.  It often takes time for characters and storylines to grow.

----------


## Brucie

No wonder David wants them out - if you include Les Dennis the 3 worst characters/actors in Corrie are all under the same roof!

----------

lizann (20-04-2015), mariba (21-04-2015), swmc66 (20-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> No wonder David wants them out - if you include Les Dennis the 3 worst characters/actors in Corrie are all under the same roof!


I agree with you about Les Dennis!  I was really disappointed to read in the spoilers that   Spoiler:    his contract has been renewed so Michael won't drop dead anytime soon.  :Sad:   

I do like Bethany though as I find her funny.  Her acting isn't the greatest but it'll probably improve given some time (hopefully). 

I'm undecided about Sarah at the moment, but anyone who causes conflict for David can't be all bad in my opinion.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> No wonder David wants them out - if you include Les Dennis the 3 worst characters/actors in Corrie are all under the same roof!


 david should kick the lot out

----------

mariba (21-04-2015), tammyy2j (20-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No wonder David wants them out - if you include Les Dennis the 3 worst characters/actors in Corrie are all under the same roof!


 david should kick the lot out

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Callum and his goons suppose to be scary, David and Andy could take them I think even Gail could take them  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I enjoyed Bethany's comments to Maria, maybe because I really dislike Maria

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## mariba

I like David a lot these days!  :Smile:  One of the best(if not THE best!) characters in Corrie with Roy, Carla, Craig,Beth, Tim, Sally, Steve, Eileen, Todd, Sean&Billy..! I'm surprised I found that many!  :Big Grin: 
I've liked this mutual winding up between him and Callum, but don't like what happened last night Callum threatening to beat up David. I hope Kylie would appear from behind the corner. Those Callum's mates are not scary though..
Gail shouting is awful suffering for my ears!!!  :Big Grin: 

There's just too much happening in the Platt's house at the moment..Bethany&Sarah should have been left in Italy-didn't miss them at all..bad decision to bring them back. 
I like Roy's new friendship idea-we'll see how it'll grow. Sean&Billy are lovely together. And although I do like Todd's and Tracy's friendship and he has got this funny side too, I don't like him constantly trying to stir trouble(his mum's dating the latest..)And yes-Anna was totally unreasonable (AGAIN!). She wanted Owen just to hang around but didn't want anything to do with him! What a selfish bitch! Would have been better if she had gone to Portugal(for good!) and Owen and Tim and Sally would have brought up Faye's baby with her. I'm dissappointed the way they destroyed Windass/Armstrong family-I used to like them a lot. Corrie is very good at making stupid decisions. They would need some good strong families now to keep it going when they have sort of lost the Barlow family. :Sad:  Ken is just walking around talking to Audrey at the moment..what is this friendship thing? I hope they are not plannin to put them two together? And I still hope that Tracy would totally change when the news of her mom Deidre will break. I would like to see how much she misses her mom.To really hit her.

----------


## mariba

I like David a lot these days!  :Smile:  One of the best(if not THE best!) characters in Corrie with Roy, Carla, Craig,Beth, Tim, Sally, Steve, Eileen, Todd, Sean&Billy..! I'm surprised I found that many!  :Big Grin: 
I've liked this mutual winding up between him and Callum, but don't like what happened last night Callum threatening to beat up David. I hope Kylie would appear from behind the corner. Those Callum's mates are not scary though..
Gail shouting is awful suffering for my ears!!!  :Big Grin: 

There's just too much happening in the Platt's house at the moment..Bethany&Sarah should have been left in Italy-didn't miss them at all..bad decision to bring them back. 
I like Roy's new friendship idea-we'll see how it'll grow. Sean&Billy are lovely together. And although I do like Todd's and Tracy's friendship and he has got this funny side too, I don't like him constantly trying to stir trouble(his mum's dating the latest..)And yes-Anna was totally unreasonable (AGAIN!). She wanted Owen just to hang around but didn't want anything to do with him! What a selfish bitch! Would have been better if she had gone to Portugal(for good!) and Owen and Tim and Sally would have brought up Faye's baby with her. I'm dissappointed the way they destroyed Windass/Armstrong family-I used to like them a lot. Corrie is very good at making stupid decisions. They would need some good strong families now to keep it going when they have sort of lost the Barlow family. :Sad:  Ken is just walking around talking to Audrey at the moment..what is this friendship thing? I hope they are not plannin to put them two together? And I still hope that Tracy would totally change when the news of her mom Deidre will break. I would like to see how much she misses her mom.To really hit her.

----------

Brucie (21-04-2015), tammyy2j (21-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didn't Michael throw Gandy (saw than on another forum board found it funny) his birthday party in the Bistro?

As David said what age is he 5  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Steph called Andy Gandy when she first found out about his real persona and David asked him if he was 8, I think

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2015), parkerman (21-04-2015), tammyy2j (21-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I can't decide if we're meant to take Callum's gang seriously or not. I hope not because his two sidekicks are about as scary as Kermit and Miss Piggy.  Callum himself can be quite menacing though why they didn't give him a couple of heavies as sidekicks I don't know.

I thought threatening to torture Andy was pretty dark for before the watershed.  :EEK!: 

Although I'm not a fan of Sean I thought his and Billy's declaration of love was quite sweet.  What I don't get is why Billy's fallen for Sean.  The former's intelligent and sensitive (and believably acted) whereas the latter is shallow and annoying (and poorly acted). The same could be said of Sean's relationship with Marcus of course, but I find his current relationship even more unlikely.

The party at the Platts looked like funâ¦  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> And I still hope that Tracy would totally change when the news of her mom Deidre will break. I would like to see how much she misses her mom.To really hit her.


Wouldn't it be good if her mother's death led to some real character growth for Tracy?  I'm not holding out any hopes though.  :Wal2l:

----------

Perdita (21-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I have always liked Sean and I think Billy and Sean make a great couple  :Big Grin:  and Tracy will never change .. I hope she does not get her hands on the Rover or if she does, she will fall flat on her face and it will very quickly get back into Liz, Michelle and Steve's hands!!!

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2015), mariba (28-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

billy is too nice and good for sean i can see sean cheating on him, is sally working on commission for oakhill recommending it to all  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> is sally working on commission for oakhill recommending it to all


I think she just wants everyone to know that her Rawsie went there.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think she just wants everyone to know that her Rawsie went there.


And is now a "model"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

That was over the top for a wedding speech! Very bad acting by Les Dennis

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2015), tammyy2j (24-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

no audrey or sally to stand by gail 

why is maria so mad at luke for punching andy, she did some low stuff herself to fiz and tyrone

----------


## lizann

no audrey or sally to stand by gail 

why is maria so mad at luke for punching andy, she did some low stuff herself to fiz and tyrone

----------

swmc66 (26-04-2015), tammyy2j (24-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

In soapland they are all blessed with selective memory  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mariba (28-04-2015), tammyy2j (24-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

mikey can handle being jilted at altar twice so he can handle truth about andy

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2015), LostVoodoo (26-04-2015), Perdita (24-04-2015), sarah c (27-04-2015), swmc66 (26-04-2015), tammyy2j (24-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Maria leaves soon and now Steph has become just as annoying as her 

Sarah Lou just cant keep away from Callum no matter what he does to David 

Who is minding Lily?

Good to see Sinead's recovery been taken slow, Steve and all the others involved have forgot the crash even Carla's is fine and gone are her crutches

The wedding was so cringey but Gail did look nice in her dress 

How sick is Audrey that she missed one of Gail's weddings, I suppose she has been to a fair few by now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> no audrey or sally to stand by gail 
> 
> why is maria so mad at luke for punching andy, she did some low stuff herself to fiz and tyrone


I would say because it was violence.

----------

parkerman (25-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

david is really carry this show, spot on and funny his take on audrey 

 emily must be minding lily and liam

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2015), swmc66 (26-04-2015), tammyy2j (27-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

david is really carry this show, spot on and funny his take on audrey 

 emily must be minding lily and liam

----------


## Dazzle

I think Sue Nicholls must have been off sick in real life when the wedding episodes were  filmed as I've noticed her absence quite a bit recently. There's no way  Audrey would have been written out of the wedding otherwise. In fact, I  was thinking as I watched that David's impression of Audrey was him  speaking the actual lines written for her.  It was very funny.  :Big Grin: 

I hope Sue's OK.




> That was over the top for a wedding speech! Very bad acting by Les Dennis


I muted Michael's speech as I knew it'd make me cringe.  :Sick: 

I half expected Gail to spill the beans at the wedding!




> why is maria so mad at luke for punching andy


Maria explained why she dumped Luke.  She doesn't want her son around  someone who's prone to violent outbursts. Perfectly reasonable in my  opinion, especially because she doesn't (yet) know there were  extenuating circumstances in this case.

----------

Glen1 (27-04-2015), parkerman (26-04-2015), Perdita (27-04-2015), swmc66 (26-04-2015), tammyy2j (27-04-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

David's impression of Audrey was hilarious! Ironic to see him showing Les Dennis how comedy is really done!

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2015), Glen1 (27-04-2015), lizann (27-04-2015), Perdita (27-04-2015), swmc66 (26-04-2015), tammyy2j (27-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Sue Nicholls must have been off sick in real life when the wedding episodes were  filmed as I've noticed her absence quite a bit recently. There's no way  Audrey would have been written out of the wedding otherwise. In fact, I  was thinking as I watched that David's impression of Audrey was him  speaking the actual lines written for her.  It was very funny. 
> 
> I hope Sue's OK.
> 
> 
> 
> I muted Michael's speech as I knew it'd make me cringe. 
> 
> I half expected Gail to spill the beans at the wedding!
> ...


Was this filmed around Anne's death this could be why Sue was absent

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2015), Glen1 (28-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I do not think they film it so far ahead

----------


## maidmarian

> I do not think they film it so far ahead


I think generally they film 6 weeks in advance.
Anne died on 19/01/15. 
But as they had been friends for many years
and according to reports spent a lot of time
Off-screen together (shopping etc) - It would
be a great shock and may take longer  before
she can return to work. Everything will be
 a reminder !!
Also Sue Nicholls husband is a lot older than
herself and there may be issues with his health
or she may just want to spend more time with
him. Peoples priorities can change as time passes.!

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2015), Glen1 (28-04-2015), Perdita (27-04-2015), tammyy2j (28-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

sally on sophie rescuing maddie from shelter made her sound like a dog  :Stick Out Tongue:  jenny flipped fast to loopy loon

 nick acting all parental wonder why

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2015), Glen1 (28-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

sally on sophie rescuing maddie from shelter made her sound like a dog  :Stick Out Tongue:  jenny flipped fast to loopy loon

 nick acting all parental wonder why

----------

tammyy2j (28-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I enjoyed Jenny turning psycho especially on Maria

----------

lizann (28-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

she was very good. Who says soap stars can't act! I think the Victoria Flats fire is started by Jenny

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2015), Glen1 (28-04-2015), lizann (28-04-2015), tammyy2j (29-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carla and Ches's scene was strange, was that their first scene ever together?

The have Carla walking around by herself anywhere now so she can bump in to "Uncle Nicky"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2015), Glen1 (28-04-2015), lizann (28-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

Jenny's psycho tendencies escalated rather quickly!   :EEK!: 

Yet another example of the Coronation Street residents believing a newcomer (and one with a bad reputation at that) over someone they've known for years. You'd think at least Maddie'd believe Sophie...

Has Sinead's friend from the hospital gone for good? I quite liked him.

Bethany makes me laugh.  Love her running rings around "Uncle Nicky"!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2015), maidmarian (28-04-2015), mariba (28-04-2015), swmc66 (29-04-2015), tammyy2j (29-04-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

What Victoria Flats fire?

----------


## tammyy2j

> What Victoria Flats fire?


http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ig-Corrie-Fire

This thread will help 

  Spoiler:    A fire is to break out at the apartment block where Nick and Carla live

----------

Snagglepus (28-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Feel sorry for David and dislike Sarah who is an appalling sister and mother!

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2015), tammyy2j (29-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Feel sorry for David and dislike Sarah who is an appalling sister and mother!


I don't feel sorry for David but I agree about Sarah.  Much as I find Bethany funny, her behaviour is appalling and it's down to Sarah's lack of parenting.  Unfortunately I well know how difficult it is for a single mother to control a defiant teenager, but Sarah doesn't even attempt to discipline her daughter (and even encourages her by laughing at her outrageous comments).  :Nono:

----------

swmc66 (30-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Uncle Nicky's scenes with Bethany  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I dislike Sarah too, she isn't stupid she can see Callum is doing all he can to wind David up especially by buying Max fancy dear presents 

Tim is playing the doting grandpa really well, winding up Sally

Nice to see Roy mixing with the lads for currie night, let the battle begin, it will be hot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), lizann (30-04-2015), swmc66 (30-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Funny Callum gave Max a mobile with no charger but miraculously it will be fully charged when he gets lost in Liverpool. For a secret mobile a bright green cover is not the best idea. Sarah giving tips on parenting hilarious. She should write a book we can all learn a lot from her

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Sarah&Bethany-OUT! Please...back to Italy or wherever..poor acting from both and Sarah has always been annoying character. Living in Milan hasn't brought her any style though...those jumpsuits just don't suit her!!! She's too short for them..Is that all she's wearing-jumpsuits in different colours, obsessed like Gail with polonecks?! 
> 
> I will miss Owen..too many actors/actresses leaving Corrie..not good, it's going downhill at the moment..
> Deidre has been a huge loss-I miss her from every episode..


Well said. Neither character has any redeeming features whatsoever. Arrivederci Weatherfield

----------

lizann (30-04-2015), parkerman (01-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

And Sarah is the worst ever barmaid the Rovers have ever had!!! Doesn't suit her at all. Sarah and Bethany(especially Sarah) are really annoying me at the moment..same as that Jenny. Tim is so funny asa grandad and loved the curry night between boys!  :Big Grin:  Carla and Nick are good together but I'm still hoping Carla would give Peter a second chance..

----------


## mariba

And-Jim McDonald back on the street, please  :Smile:  He's just so funny, and would love to see that Tony gone!

----------

alan45 (30-04-2015), lizann (30-04-2015), Perdita (30-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> And Sarah is the worst ever barmaid the Rovers have ever had!!! Doesn't suit her at all. Sarah and Bethany(especially Sarah) are really annoying me at the moment..same as that Jenny. Tim is so funny asa grandad and loved the curry night between boys!  Carla and Nick are good together but I'm still hoping Carla would give Peter a second chance..


I agree about Sarah not being suited to being a barmaid at the Rovers.  It seems like the kind of job she'd look down her nose at after her supposedly high-flying job in Milan.  Maybe she'd fit in better at the Bistro?

I also agree about granddad Tim and the curry night, but I'd lose all respect for the character of Carla if she ever gave Peter a second chance!  I think she and Nick have good chemistry so a relationship between them could work.  It seems to have been forgotten that Nick is supposed to be quite a bit younger than Carla, although he actually looks older than her (not that it makes any difference to their relationship).

----------


## Snagglepus

Has Bethany mentioned her Great Granddad Ted yet?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Has Bethany mentioned her Great Granddad Ted yet?


She calls him Teddy no doubt  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Does Nick ever mix or see Simon anymore?

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Nick ever mix or see Simon anymore?


They haven't had any scenes recently, but then Simon has hardly been on screen for months.

----------

tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> They haven't had any scenes recently, but then Simon has hardly been on screen for months.


Simon possibly resting to prepare for his
up-coming "parent" abuse storyline.

Perhaps he is being groomed to take over
David Platts  mantle. They must be running
out of relatives for him to attempt to murder
or maim**  and he started at not much older
than Simon.

Probably Alex the actor playing Simon is
 catching up with schoolwork!!!

** I do have hopes re Sarah( and possibly
Bethany) in the Live episode!

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (01-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Perhaps he is being groomed to take over
> David Platts  mantle. They must be running
> out of relatives for him to attempt to murder
> or maim**  and he started at not much older
> than Simon.
> 
> ** I do have hopes re Sarah( and possibly
> Bethany) in the Live episode!


I love your sense of humour MM!  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (30-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes sarah, callum really truly digs you

 luke with the hot chilli was funny, he is better away from maria 

 so izzy designs, sinead sews and what does businesswoman alya do then, nothing

 sally and her banksy, she has tim be happy girl

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes sarah, callum really truly digs you

 luke with the hot chilli was funny, he is better away from maria 

 so izzy designs, sinead sews and what does businesswoman alya do then, nothing

 sally and her banksy, she has tim be happy girl

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Sarah Lou work all night that David and Nick have to get Bethany up and off to school?

Enjoyed Roy at the lads curry night again

Sometimes I think posh Sally can be too much and don't come across very funny 

The Jenny storyline is intriguing as Sally Ann Matthews plays her so well, she is really taken with little Jack a lot more so that Kevin

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carla was spot on in her words to Sarah Louise about Callum, he is only out to wind up David

----------


## Dazzle

Friday's episodes were _sooo_ enjoyable. The script was chock full of very funny witticisms. My personal highlight was the mention of one of my favourite TV shows - Hannibal.   Spoiler:    And yes, Hannibal does make Eddie Izzard eat his own legs!  :Sick:   :Big Grin:   Also, Beth talking about Carla "getting a whiff of" Sinead's knickers!  :Rotfl: 

Then there was Tim's "You mean I let my chips go cold for nothing?" and Sally's "They're just jealous of my conservatory".  :Big Grin: 

I like the twist of Erica being pregnant but I hope it doesn't put the kibosh on Nick and Carla's enjoyable fledgling romance. A nice, normal relationship would be good for both characters I think.




> Carla was spot on in her words to Sarah Louise about Callum, he is only out to wind up David


I don't know, I actually think he does really like her and that winding up David's just an added bonus.  I'm definitely in the minority with that opinion though!  :Big Grin: 




> The Jenny storyline is intriguing as Sally Ann Matthews plays her so well, she is really taken with little Jack a lot more so that Kevin


I love how Jenny's mood changes by the second and how she always turns on the waterworks as soon as Kevin appears.  She's definitely a bit insane but in an entertaining way.  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (05-05-2015), lizann (02-05-2015), parkerman (02-05-2015), swmc66 (03-05-2015), tammyy2j (03-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

callum don't care for sarah his smirk that he will get to david when she said she will tell said a lot, i still think camp callum fancies david  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (03-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't know, I actually think he does really like her and that winding up David's just an added bonus.  I'm definitely in the minority with that opinion though! 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how Jenny's mood changes by the second and how she always turns on the waterworks as soon as Kevin appears.  She's definitely a bit insane but in an entertaining way.


I don't think Callum genuinely likes Sarah Louise, she is a bit fun to him plus it will wind up David which he loves doing

Anyone find Callum retreating from Nick in pub back garden very vampire ish  :Stick Out Tongue:  did he just vanish

----------


## Dazzle

> Anyone find Callum retreating from Nick in pub back garden very vampire ish  did he just vanish


I must admit I didn't notice Callum vanishing but I do think Sean Ward would make a brilliant vampire with his edgy good looks and very fair skin.  :Ninja:

----------

lizann (04-05-2015), maidmarian (04-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

callum now is bryan from taken, sarah can see his true colours and still happy to drop her drawers for him stupid girl 

 anyone else think leanne seemed jealous nick is going to be a daddy with erika

----------

tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

callum now is bryan from taken, sarah can see his true colours and still happy to drop her drawers for him stupid girl 

 anyone else think leanne seemed jealous nick is going to be a daddy with erika

----------


## swmc66

David got a black cab and when he got out it was a white minicab. Best bit was Amy she is the best of the child actors. Turning down the chance to be a bridesmaid. So funny

----------

tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> David got a black cab and when he got out it was a white minicab. Best bit was Amy she is the best of the child actors. Turning down the chance to be a bridesmaid. So funny


And they weren't any of Steve cabs either  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Why is Nick or anyone afraid of Callum and given how he acted around David and Nick I don't he cares one ounce for Sarah Louise

----------

lizann (05-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps he got a cab to the station and then another one when he got to Liverpool as the 2nd cab was a Liverpool cab.

----------

lizann (05-05-2015), Perdita (05-05-2015), tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Perhaps he got a cab to the station and then another one when he got to Liverpool as the 2nd cab was a Liverpool cab.


That would be the obvious explanation.  Im sure it would be cheaper than a taxi from Weatherfield to Liverpool.  Keen eyed viewers may also have noticed the name on the door of the white minicab.  Liverpool Limos.

Fairly obvious reason why he didnt take a Streetcar.

----------

lizann (05-05-2015), tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Perhaps he got a cab to the station and then another one when he got to Liverpool as the 2nd cab was a Liverpool cab.


Yes that does make sense  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I wish Sarah Louise would go back to Milan or anywhere, I don't mind Bethany so much now and I like her scenes with David and Nick, she seems to gel with the family more than Sarah Louise

----------

alan45 (05-05-2015), Dazzle (05-05-2015), lizann (06-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I loved Nick's remark that David always makes the wrong choice!  :Big Grin: 

Sarah's a glutton for punishment if she carries on seeing Callum after that aggressive display last night.

Poor Mary! Todd's gone too far in picking on her. She can be pretty wily (not to say obsessive) so I hope she gets her own back on him.

I love Steve's little doggie friend! I hope he keeps her.

----------

lizann (06-05-2015), Perdita (05-05-2015), swmc66 (05-05-2015), tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I am surprised Norris never complained about the motor home. Has Julie lost a lot of weight or is her hair longer i cannot make out what is different about her. All the street having a go at her ....nicely builds up to Brians return and her leaving. Hope he agrees that they can adopt/foster

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2015), maidmarian (05-05-2015), tammyy2j (06-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I thought too that she looks as if she lost a lot of weight and I think her hair is a lot longer too

----------

swmc66 (06-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

does mary live full time in her motor home?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she does

----------

lizann (07-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I loved Nick's remark that David always makes the wrong choice! 
> 
> Sarah's a glutton for punishment if she carries on seeing Callum after that aggressive display last night.
> 
> Poor Mary! Todd's gone too far in picking on her. She can be pretty wily (not to say obsessive) so I hope she gets her own back on him.
> 
> I love Steve's little doggie friend! I hope he keeps her.


Again last night Callum was aggressive with Sarah Louise and how can he just burst in when ever he wants to David's house, she is an idiot for going with him, I thought when she was defending him to him to Gail she sounded on his side more than David's  :Mad:

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2015), lizann (07-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Again last night Callum was aggressive with Sarah Louise and how can he just burst in when ever he wants to David's house, she is an idiot for going with him, I thought when she was defending him to him to Gail she sounded on his side more than David's


It's not being written at all well is it?

Sarah happily dating Callum is stretching credibility to breaking point. She doesn't seem any more than minimally guilty at the havoc it's wreaking. It'd help if the pair had sizzling chemistry and we could see her struggling to resist him, but she doesn't even seem that enthused about him. When Nick revealed the relationship to Gail, Sarah justifying the relationship was about as animated as if she were discussing the weekly shop!

Then there's that thing Callum does where he grabs Sarah's head when he's not happy with her.  A confident and worldly young woman would not put up with that from a man she's just started dating!  What are the writers thinking???  :Wal2l: 

Also, sensible Billy ready to give up his vocation, livelihood and home for a shallow man he's known a couple of months! Words fail...  :Thumbsdown: 

The only believable relationship in last night's episode was Steve and his little bat-eared canine friend. They're so cute together that I'll be upset if they split!  Now there's real chemistry for you!  :Wub:

----------

lizann (07-05-2015), maidmarian (07-05-2015), Perdita (07-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Many people have given up their job, homes and family for love .. many holiday romances ...some survived but sadly a lot fail in the reality of life after the holiday

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2015), parkerman (07-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Many people have given up their job, homes and family for love .. many holiday romances ...some survived but sadly a lot fail in the reality of life after the holiday


Very true, and I admit to behaving very impetuously myself in my youth.  Let's just say I didn't find the Billy's willingness to give up everything for Sean very convincing.

----------

Perdita (07-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

poor david, he knows he is losing max

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2015), tammyy2j (10-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Mary left her mobile home without even so much as a handbag. But was getting drunk in the pub ....maybe it was all free

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2015), tammyy2j (10-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Mary left her mobile home without even so much as a handbag. But was getting drunk in the pub ....maybe it was all free


 if my home was moved i would be following looking for it not having brandys

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2015), swmc66 (09-05-2015), tammyy2j (10-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Mary left her mobile home without even so much as a handbag. But was getting drunk in the pub ....maybe it was all free


 if my home was moved i would be following looking for it not having brandys

----------


## Dazzle

Aww…I felt sorry for David last night. I don't usually sympathise with him - despite him being a favourite character - because he brings his troubles on himself, but he looked really despairing last night.  The situation would be very different if he hadn't driven Kylie away of course.  :Wal2l: 

Thank goodness he kicked Sarah and Bethany out at last.  David needs to find his inner demon again!

Who's Tracey kidding that she wouldn't like Tony if he didn't have a conscience?  :Rotfl: 

Do I detect chemistry between Billy and Todd? The latter could do with a partner who could bring out his nice side again. I didn't care for his threats to the vulnerable Mary one bit.  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2015), swmc66 (09-05-2015), tammyy2j (10-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> if my home was moved i would be following looking for it not having brandys


Re your comment about failing the test for
"Loose Women" - could this be a reason!!

----------

lizann (09-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Re your comment about failing the test for
> "Loose Women" - could this be a reason!!


 yes that's it

----------

maidmarian (10-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Re your comment about failing the test for
> "Loose Women" - could this be a reason!!


 yes that's it

----------


## tammyy2j

When is Mary going to realise it was Todd who called the council on her, his threat to her was more like an admission of guilt 

Does Callum have car seats for kids in his car?

Nick should not take in Sarah Louise and Bethany either

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2015), lizann (11-05-2015), parkerman (10-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

if callum really wanted max why not just take him in liverpool, it is all about david for him he even drove him back  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (11-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> if callum really wanted max why not just take him in liverpool, it is all about david for him he even drove him back


He couldn't just take him. That wouldn't go down well in court.

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015), maidmarian (11-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> He couldn't just take him. That wouldn't go down well in court.


 callum don't want max really, he could have gone to the police said david abducted max it is all about david for him

----------


## lizann

> He couldn't just take him. That wouldn't go down well in court.


 callum don't want max really, he could have gone to the police said david abducted max it is all about david for him

----------


## parkerman

David is currently Max's guardian. I don't see how Callum could say he abducted him.

----------

alan45 (11-05-2015), Dazzle (11-05-2015), tammyy2j (11-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

david took his passport and with a custody hearing coming up callum would have a good case for arrest of david

----------


## Perdita

Callum has only made contact with Max a couple of months ago, David has proven to provide a reasonably stable home for him and can do with all the family support around him.  How is Callum going to do that?  I hope the court will look at that too and what about Lily?  She is Max's sister and they have lived together since she was born ... please don't tear this family apart!!!

----------

alan45 (11-05-2015), tammyy2j (11-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> if callum really wanted max why not just take him in liverpool, it is all about david for him he even drove him back





> David is currently Max's guardian. I don't see how Callum could say he abducted him.


I agree with Parkerman.  David can't abduct Max as his stepfather and guardian.  Callum didn't get the police involved - despite his bluster - because he didn't have a leg to stand on.  The passports are meaningless and Callum had no proof David had taken them anyway.

I'm positive Callum does care about Max (in his own limited way).  He didn't take Max from Liverpool because it would have harmed his custody case.  If it's all about David there's a lot easier ways for him to wind up him up than going to the trouble of mediation and a court case which will cost thousands in legal fees.




> Callum has only made contact with Max a couple of months ago, David has proven to provide a reasonably stable home for him and can do with all the family support around him.  How is Callum going to do that?  I hope the court will look at that too and what about Lily?  She is Max's sister and they have lived together since she was born ... please don't tear this family apart!!!


It's complicated by David's history of instability and violence, and the fact that Callum's very clever.  He twisted the mediator around his little finger.

----------

parkerman (11-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> david took his passport and with a custody hearing coming up callum would have a good case for arrest of david


 Are they not allowed to go on holiday? David and Max are not under house arrest until the hearing.

----------

alan45 (11-05-2015), Dazzle (11-05-2015), tammyy2j (11-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope David gets to keep Max, I think he is the better dad to him but Callum does like to wind up David

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015), lizann (11-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> ...Callum does like to wind up David


He sure does, there's no doubt about that.   :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> Are they not allowed to go on holiday? David and Max are not under house arrest until the hearing.


 why was callum threatening going to the cops so if he had no valid case gail was worried as was nick

----------


## Dazzle

> why was callum threatening going to the cops so if he had no valid case gail was worried as was nick


They knew David was planning to run away with the kids but, if David denied it and told the police they were going on holiday, I don't think the police could have stopped him without some kind of court order (but I admit my knowledge of the law is a bit sketchy).

I guess the family were worried because they knew that it was detrimental to the custody case for David to run away with the kids, and they were also worried about his state of mind (with good cause!).

Edited to add: perhaps the fact that there's a custody case ongoing makes a difference, but I still fail to see how the police could stop David taking Max on holiday.

----------


## lizann

still think callum only interested in david  :Stick Out Tongue:  no real genuine love for max all showy with presents but no love

----------


## Dazzle

> still think callum only interested in david  no real genuine love for max all showy with presents but no love


I agree, Callum's feelings for Max don't run very deep, but I do think he does care in his own way (or at least thinks he does) because I can't see why else he'd be trying to get custody.  

Also I remember reading an interview with Sean Ward in which he said Callum would fall in love with his son when he started spending time with him.  I agree it doesn't really come through though.  Is that the fault of the acting or the writing I wonder?

----------


## lizann

what was the stupid nonsense about the rubbish bins, gosh this soap really is in trouble 

 sean don't seem as keen or loved up and into billy as billy is to him

 now anna is glad to go back to roy for work, who will mind faye's baby, tim

----------


## lizann

what was the stupid nonsense about the rubbish bins, gosh this soap really is in trouble 

 sean don't seem as keen or loved up and into billy as billy is to him

 now anna is glad to go back to roy for work, who will mind faye's baby, tim

----------

tammyy2j (12-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Glad we had an episode without Sarah or Bethany today. Agree the bin thing was stupid  although i have only known people to have two different colour bins it seems as Manchester have taken it to another level which would confuse residents. Anna gave up her job and so she should as she was determined to look after the baby against Fayes wishes. Her dramatic scenes in school get rewarded when they should'nt ....when Jackson has a change of heart. All very unfair on Faye who still does not want to raise a baby.

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2015), tammyy2j (12-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I do like Billy 

The Jenny storyline I find interesting, it looks like she could have lost a child herself

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I was expecting Kevin to find something in the bin in connection to Jenny

----------


## Dazzle

> what was the stupid nonsense about the rubbish bins


I liked the bin running gag. It's real life to place great importance on mundane domestic issues and soaps often forget that.  Plus everyone must have experienced the confusion of not knowing which bin to put out!  :Big Grin: 




> sean don't seem as keen or loved up and into billy as billy is to him


I agree Sean doesn't seem that into Billy and his pity party about the pretence was really hypocritical since Billy was all set to resign for his sake.




> now anna is glad to go back to roy for work, who will mind faye's baby, tim


I'm guessing she expects Faye to since she's not at school.  We've never seen Anna apologise to Roy for her spiteful behaviour after Roy beat Gary!  :Angry: 

I like Eileen's new man even if he isn't as glamorous as Jeff in Dubai...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

> I liked the bin running gag. It's real life to place great importance on mundane domestic issues and soaps often forget that.  Plus everyone must have experienced the confusion of not knowing which bin to put out!


I agree, it was the best bit of the two episodes.  When in doubt look at Emily.  It did make me chuckle.  CS does the mundane so well (and that is a compliment) better than any other show, this is one of its strengths.  Julie and Kevin were also funny.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Faye saying Anna need not have worried as she can look after herself. Its not Faye she  was worried about  being looked after its  was the baby!

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

I dislike Anna more and more..I wish it was her who left and not Owen. He would have been far better raising up Faye and baby as he's done it once already(two kids actually).
I still don't get it why they didn't see fostering or adoption as an option? Fostering would have been more widely approved by viewers than fostering I know..I suppose Corrie tries to be 'educational' once again..pointing out how difficult it is for a teenager to become a mom.(!?)
Yes-I was expecting Anna to finally apologize Roy..but oh no..! Awful bitch (sorry..)

----------


## mariba

I dislike Anna more and more..I wish it was her who left and not Owen. He would have been far better raising up Faye and baby as he's done it once already(two kids actually).
I still don't get it why they didn't see fostering or adoption as an option? Fostering would have been more widely approved by viewers than adoption I know..I suppose Corrie tries to be 'educational' once again..pointing out how difficult it is for a teenager to become a mom.(!?)
Yes-I was expecting Anna to finally apologize Roy..but oh no..! Awful bitch (sorry..)

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2015), lizann (14-05-2015), swmc66 (15-05-2015), tammyy2j (14-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

What was the point of Tony setting up the thugs in the pub?  Why didn't anyone rush to help Liz? There seemed to be plenty of people in there.

Anna's such a martyr! Also, every time we see her she's filling the steriliser. Miley must go through an enormous number of bottles!  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (14-05-2015), swmc66 (15-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> What was the point of Tony setting up the thugs in the pub?  Why didn't anyone rush to help Liz? There seemed to be plenty of people in there.
> 
> Anna's such a martyr! Also, every time we see her she's filling the steriliser. Miley must go through an enormous number of bottles!


Maddie recorded it on her mobile phone, Liz should give to the police

----------

lizann (14-05-2015), sarah c (14-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> What was the point of Tony setting up the thugs in the pub?  Why didn't anyone rush to help Liz? There seemed to be plenty of people in there.


I think the idea is to frighten Liz so she sells her half of the pub as well. But why no-one came to her aid I have no idea!

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2015), lizann (14-05-2015), tammyy2j (14-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think the idea is to frighten Liz so she sells her half of the pub as well.


Thanks, that makes sense.

----------


## lizann

> I think the idea is to frighten Liz so she sells her half of the pub as well. But why no-one came to her aid I have no idea!


 liz needs jim to sort out tony and his thugs

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2015), mariba (15-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I think the idea is to frighten Liz so she sells her half of the pub as well. But why no-one came to her aid I have no idea!


 liz needs jim to sort out tony and his thugs

----------

Glen1 (15-05-2015), maidmarian (14-05-2015), mariba (15-05-2015), parkerman (14-05-2015), tammyy2j (15-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, lizann, that would be a good story so it would.

----------

Glen1 (15-05-2015), lizann (14-05-2015), mariba (15-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I thought maddie was going to call the police not film it! 
Corrie are making Leanne and Sophie very happy with their partners at the moment  so that any loss from the fire will be even more devastating.

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2015), lizann (15-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I thought maddie was going to call the police not film it! 
Corrie are making Leanne and Sophie very happy with their partners at the moment  so that any loss from the fire will be even more devastating.

----------


## Dazzle

> Corrie are making Leanne and Sophie very happy with their partners at the moment  so that any loss from the fire will be even more devastating.


Typical soap cliche!  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (15-05-2015), lizann (15-05-2015), parkerman (15-05-2015), swmc66 (16-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

I thought Jim McDonald was supposed to come back???

----------


## Perdita

He did come back for a short time, when Steve visited him in prison a few times and they had the booze storyline with Peter, don't think he was meant to be back for long but it would be great if he came back long term  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (15-05-2015), maidmarian (15-05-2015), mariba (15-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

I know Jim was back-but I thought he was meant to come back for good??..I would love to see Tony's face if he came back now!!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (15-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

no matter what anna does, faye don't want miley

----------

swmc66 (16-05-2015), tammyy2j (16-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

What will happen is i think the jacksons will step in and the child care issues will be miraculously resolved. Maybe they will offer to take full responsibility. Hope so.

----------

mariba (16-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

feisty leanne battersby back

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2015), maidmarian (16-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

Anna went too far! Yes-that woke up Jackson but still..to embarrass your daughter like that??! Would be far better if Miley was given to fostering for time being..I really hope Jackson's parents will take over. Anna is toxic to any child!

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2015), lizann (16-05-2015), maidmarian (16-05-2015), parkerman (16-05-2015), swmc66 (17-05-2015), tammyy2j (16-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Anna went too far! Yes-that woke up Jackson but still..to embarrass your daughter like that??! Would be far better if Miley was given to fostering for time being..I really hope Jackson's parents will take over. Anna is toxic to any child!


I agree- the thing that concerns me is -
that the actress who plays Anna( who
is a mother in real life) says when imterviewed
that she thinks Annas behaviour is
accepatable and how she would react if
in that situation!!

I know when they give these interviews they
have to stick to the tv company line- but
in this case-I think its a too much!

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Anna went too far! Yes-that woke up Jackson but still..to embarrass your daughter like that??! Would be far better if Miley was given to fostering for time being..I really hope Jackson's parents will take over. Anna is toxic to any child!


I agree- the thing that concerns me is -
that the actress who plays Anna( who
is a mother in real life) says when interviewed
that she thinks Annas behaviour is
acceptable and is how she would react if
in that situation!!

I know when they give these interviews they
have to stick to the tv company line- but
in this case-I think its a bit too much!

----------

mariba (16-05-2015), swmc66 (17-05-2015), tammyy2j (16-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna was cruel at the school to Faye, I felt sorry for her

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2015), maidmarian (16-05-2015), mariba (18-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Anna went too far!


Yes, the way Anna spoke to Faye in front of her school friends was completely outrageous!  :Angry: 

The thing is I'd have some sympathy with Anna if she wasn't such a martyr.  Looking after a baby is one of the hardest jobs going, especially when you're no longer young. But Anna's allowed Faye no say in her own baby's future then complains and screeches when she's disinterested.  Anna can't have it all ways: if Faye doesn't love the baby then she needs to take full responsibility for her - or consider other options.

She got what she wanted in the end - everyone feeling sorry for her and rallying around her as if she were the victim and not the architect of the situation.  :Wal2l: 




> feisty leanne battersby back


I like feisty Leanne a lot but thought that scene where she went berserk over Zeedan being sacked was ludicrous.  They're not even close!  

Will Eileen ever forgive Todd when she finds out he's been playing evil mind games with her?    (Well, okay, she will eventually because this is a soap, but I don't think she would in reality.)  He'll be permanently traumatised if she starts sexting him!

----------

mariba (18-05-2015), tammyy2j (17-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Agree Anna was horrible especiallycomment about before 'taking her knickers off.' I was shocked. It is emotional abuse. Faye should have said she never wanted the responsibility. Or taken her baby to the school offices and told them what happened. That way she would have got some help. Love granddad Tim and reluctant grandma sally.
Leanne was over the top .....a very stupid storyline. Simon at fault for skiving and getting in the way

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2015), mariba (18-05-2015), tammyy2j (17-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Agree Anna was horrible especiallycomment about before 'taking her knickers off.' I was shocked. It is emotional abuse. Faye should have said she never wanted the responsibility. Or taken her baby to the school offices and told them what happened. That way she would have got some help. Love granddad Tim and reluctant grandma sally.
Leanne was over the top .....a very stupid storyline. Simon at fault for skiving and getting in the way

----------


## Dazzle

I personally think Steve's dog is the new star of Corrie! Her little face when she was begging for a walk was adorable.  :Wub: 

I'm quite embarrassed to admit that after all my whingeing about Michelle she's quite grown on me lately. Just think a few months ago she (along with Liz) would have been nagging poor Steve to death about getting rid of the dog. Please Corrie team don't regress her again!  :Nono: 

So all of David's psycho behaviour's come back to haunt him.    I'd be glad if it wasn't that Max will suffer for it.

----------


## mariba

And suddenly it all worked out with Faye and baby..everyone playing happy families and all Anna's harsh words are forgotten about..! :/

----------

maidmarian (19-05-2015), Snagglepus (19-05-2015), tammyy2j (19-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> And suddenly it all worked out with Faye and baby..everyone playing happy families and all Anna's harsh words are forgotten about..! :/


I like Faye and baby with Tim and Sally, can she live with them instead and send Anna away on a long holiday

I thought Tony's remarks to Zeedan was all about Leanne not his real deceased mother as Leanne was the one sticking up and fighting for him

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015), lizann (19-05-2015), maidmarian (19-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

After all my raving about Steve's dog, I've discovered she's actually Simon Gregson's dog (called Cookie) in real life.  No wonder they've got such great chemistry!  :Wub: 

I hope she's a permanent addition to the cast!

See more at: http://coronationstreetupdates.blogs...ays-steve.html




> And suddenly it all worked out with Faye and baby..everyone playing happy families and all Anna's harsh words are forgotten about..! :/


I'd be surprised if that were the end of it.

----------

lizann (19-05-2015), maidmarian (19-05-2015), mariba (21-05-2015), owenlee4me (19-05-2015), Perdita (19-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I'd be surprised if that were the end of it.[/QUOTE]

Yes- so would I . Been promised a year of
turmoil by Mr B. and we are only a few months
in. Also with Anna as part of story......

Agree about lovely little dog!!

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015), Perdita (19-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## swmc66

I think they give the baby up in the end

----------

maidmarian (19-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> I think they give the baby up in the end


If that is the case - hopefully she will be
with people who really want her.
At the moment a parcel gets better 
attention and " tracking"!

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015), parkerman (20-05-2015), Perdita (20-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

So funny when the girl in the gay club insisted Jason is gay

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2015), maidmarian (22-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Buying into a pub isn't a good idea for Carla, she is never without a drink  :Stick Out Tongue:  she too had a drink problem like Peter this seems to be forgotten about now 

Steve and Michelle have sold their shares to Travis Ltd already 

I think Steve preferred some alone time with his dog than a stag night booze up

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Steve and Michelle have sold their shares to Travis Ltd already


Carla wants to buy Liz's share.

It felt to me like that episode was hastily rewritten to cover Simon Gregson's absence (I seem to remember reading there was a panic when he was off sick a couple of months or so ago).

I think Lloyd's scenes with Tyrone were probably originally written with Steve instead, and the scene with him and Michelle at the end was inserted later.  It's a shame because I'd have enjoyed seeing Steve and Lloyd singing drunkenly on the ship (and both being unwitting stowaways)!

----------

Perdita (21-05-2015), tammyy2j (22-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

did nick not invite sarah and bethany to drinks with the family 

 callum miffed david wasn't there to see him and max off

----------


## lizann

did nick not invite sarah and bethany to drinks with the family 

 callum miffed david wasn't there to see him and max off

----------

Perdita (22-05-2015), tammyy2j (24-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> did nick not invite sarah and bethany to drinks with the family 
> 
>  callum miffed david wasn't there to see him and max off


Although David was there, hiding .. and he was so tearful   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015), tammyy2j (24-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> did nick not invite sarah and bethany to drinks with the family 
> 
>  callum miffed david wasn't there to see him and max off


Although David was there, hiding .. and he was so tearful   :Sad:

----------


## maidmarian

> So funny when the girl in the gay club insisted Jason is gay


Yes-didnt he win.a gay title/competition
when he was first in Corrie.
Cant remember details but dont think
he knew he been.entered/ was taking part!"

----------


## Dazzle

Really enjoyed last night's Corrie. It's always nice to see Tracey suffering and I'm looking forward to seeing how she wreaks her revenge. She really is a spoiled, entitled cow isn't she? 

I can't wait for next week's episodes. The tension has been ramped up nicely in several plot threads so there should be plenty of drama - and hopefully some unexpected twists.




> did nick not invite sarah and bethany to drinks with the family


I don't know about Bethany but Sarah was going to the bistro with the family until David asked her to go with Callum and Max instead.




> Yes-didnt he win.a gay title/competition
> when he was first in Corrie.
> Cant remember details but dont think
> he knew he been.entered/ was taking part!\\"


Mr Gay Weatherfield!  Sean actually mentioned it in Wednesday's episode.  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I think he went to a photo shoot with Rawsie and the male model was unavailable so Jason took his place...

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015), maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think he went to a photo shoot with Rawsie and the male model was unavailable so Jason took his place...


I remember that happening, but Mr Gay Weatherfield was a competition in a gay club that Jason won whilst drunk.

----------

maidmarian (23-05-2015), Perdita (23-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I remember that happening, but Mr Gay Weatherfield was a competition in a gay club that Jason won whilst drunk.


I did think.he was " unaware" at the time.
Because I thought be was shocked when he
found out later. Someone might have told
him.but I thought there was a pic in local
Paper and he hadnt known til.then.!

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I did think.he was " unaware" at the time.
> Because I thought be was shocked when he
> found out later. Someone might have told
> him.but I thought there was a pic in local
> Paper and he had known til.then.!


I think you're right about Jason not remembering until he saw the picture in the paper.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

About this cafe of Roys he lets people work in it without any food hygiene certificate, is it not against the law to cook and sell food without that? His friend from the allottment was just given work.
Anyway I watched the soap awards. I agree Eastenders deserved all the awards they got. But best partnership should have been Sally and Tim!

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2015), lizann (25-05-2015), maidmarian (24-05-2015), tammyy2j (24-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> But best partnership should have been Sally and Tim!


I agree with you.  :Smile: 

I think Adam Woodyatt and Laurie Brett won it for EE because they were so fantastic during the conclusion of the Lucy murder storyline (particularly the live episode), but my overall favourite soap couple are definitely Corrie's Sally and Tim.

----------

swmc66 (25-05-2015), tammyy2j (24-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Although David was there, hiding .. and he was so tearful


Poor David, he is a good better dad to Max

Did Callum take Max's medicine or even ask David about it?

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2015), lizann (25-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I hope Callum gets to understand its not easy to care for Max and that he understands how much David has done for him. Not having his wife around and still looking after Max shows he loves him. Another person would have given up by now. i mean Callum is just making him hyper feeding him junk. He will probably do that each weekend. My friends ex husband gives the children cake for breakfast when he has them weekends.

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), lizann (25-05-2015), Ruffed_lemur (25-05-2015), tammyy2j (25-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

> I agree with you. 
> 
> I think Adam Woodyatt and Laurie Brett won it for EE because they were so fantastic during the conclusion of the Lucy murder storyline (particularly the live episode), but my overall favourite soap couple are definitely Corrie's Sally and Tim.


Jimmy and Nico from Emmerdale are the best and funniest couple!  :Smile:

----------

lizann (25-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

> I agree with you. 
> 
> I think Adam Woodyatt and Laurie Brett won it for EE because they were so fantastic during the conclusion of the Lucy murder storyline (particularly the live episode), but my overall favourite soap couple are definitely Corrie's Sally and Tim.


Jimmy and Nico from Emmerdale are the best and funniest couple!  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> I agree with you. 
> 
> I think Adam Woodyatt and Laurie Brett won it for EE because they were so fantastic during the conclusion of the Lucy murder storyline (particularly the live episode), but my overall favourite soap couple are definitely Corrie's Sally and Tim.


 acting yes they were good but as partners they are not much better couples like jimmy and nico or tim and sally

----------


## lizann

> I agree with you. 
> 
> I think Adam Woodyatt and Laurie Brett won it for EE because they were so fantastic during the conclusion of the Lucy murder storyline (particularly the live episode), but my overall favourite soap couple are definitely Corrie's Sally and Tim.


 acting yes they were good but as partners they are not much better couples like jimmy and nico or tim and sally

----------


## tammyy2j

What did Sinead make for Steve's wedding?

It is going to be hard for Liz to bite her tongue around Tony until the wedding is well over

----------


## Dazzle

> What did Sinead make for Steve's wedding?


I think it was candles?

The Rovers scrubs up very well.

----------

tammyy2j (26-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Lloyd has not made it back for the wedding so who is Steve's best man now?

Dev is away too as is Peter

----------


## mariba

I thought it's tony..

----------


## lizann

carla minding amy in her flat, oh no will both die because of tracy, obvious maddie and kal will be dying

----------


## lizann

> I think it was candles?
> 
> The Rovers scrubs up very well.


 yes candles which tracy left light in flat to start the fire

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Excellent confrontation between Carla and Tracey in Rover's toilets.  I wasn't keen on Carla for many years but I've come around to her now she's less of a bitch. Alison King always acts her socks off and Carla makes Tracey look like the one-dimensional panto villain she is.

So the fire's an accident! I suspected it might be given all the publicity about Tracey starting it, but it was a bit of an anti-climax to say the least.

Hopefully things will hot up in tomorrow's episode! 




> yes candles which tracy left light in flat to start the fire


Sinead will be upset if she ever finds out her one of her candles started the fire!  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> carla minding amy in her flat, oh no will both die because of tracy, obvious maddie and kal will be dying


Alison King is having a break from Corrie, so she won't be a fatality ...

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> carla minding amy in her flat, oh no will both die because of tracy, obvious maddie and kal will be dying


Alison King is having a break from Corrie, so she won't be a fatality ...

----------


## mariba

Tracy started the fire-we know it and she knows it-but she made it look like it was an accident so if she can deal with her guilt no one will never know..What a bitch she is.!!!
I'm just worried that no one thinks of Amy as Steve and Michelle are on the honeymoon(very strange that they were not on their own wedding reception???), Liz has too much going on with Tony and Tracy doesn't even know Amy is in Carla's flat. In a way it would be the ultimate punishment for Tracy if her own daughter got killed by the fire she started herself. But I doubt that will happen. 
Yes-it couldn't have been made more obvious that Kal and Maddie are dying.
Tim and Sally did the same thing before-it wasn't funny on the second time..

----------


## mariba

Tracy started the fire-we know it and she knows it-but she made it look like it was an accident so if she can deal with her guilt no one will never know..What a bitch she is.!!!
I'm just worried that no one thinks of Amy as Steve and Michelle are on the honeymoon(very strange that they were not on their own wedding reception???), Liz has too much going on with Tony and Tracy doesn't even know Amy is in Carla's flat. In a way it would be the ultimate punishment for Tracy if her own daughter got killed by the fire she started herself. But I doubt that will happen. 
Yes-it couldn't have been made more obvious that Kal and Maddie are dying.
Tim and Sally did the same thing before-it wasn't funny on the second time..

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> Tracy started the fire-we know it and she knows it-but she made it look like it was an accident so if she can deal with her guilt no one will never know..What a bitch she is.!!!
> I'm just worried that no one thinks of Amy as Steve and Michelle are on the honeymoon(very strange that they were not on their own wedding reception???), Liz has too much going on with Tony and Tracy doesn't even know Amy is in Carla's flat. In a way it would be the ultimate punishment for Tracy if her own daughter got killed by the fire she started herself. But I doubt that will happen. 
> Yes-it couldn't have been made more obvious that Kal and Maddie are dying.
> Tim and Sally did the same thing before-it wasn't funny on the second time..


She started the fire by placing the candle too close to the lampshade but I don't think she did this on purpose, she was distracted by the photo of Rob. I don't think she realised that Amy was in the apartment, she would never have risked the life of her daughter and if she wanted to kill Carla, she could have done easily with the award.  
Steve and Michelle left to go on honeymoon, a last minute arrangement by Liz who did not want Tracy to have the opportunity to spoil things by revealing her affair with Tony and her nearly getting the pub to them and the guests, which is why they were not at the reception.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015), maidmarian (27-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

She definitely did it on purpose. She first placed the candle on the table but then looked back and moved the candle just under the lampshade. If she didn't mean to do it, why didn't she blow out the candle before leaving?? Obviously she didn't want to kill Carla with the statue(she killed Charlie Stubbs and ended up in prison), she would have been found out eventually. So she wanted to make it look like an accident. But if she lost her daughter now it would be the ultimate punishment like said- for her selfishness and her bad temper and for everything she's ever done to hurt anyone. Funny thing is she said to Carla something about ' whats the point lighting the fuse if you don't stay watching it..' hmmmm..quite telling if Carla remembers that. I just hope Carla (and Amy-for Steve's sake) will survive, don't mind the others..Anna could have gone, wouldn't have missed her.

----------


## mariba

The reason why Rob's photo was there, was just to wind up Tracy even more..to remind her of what Carla said that Tracy never loved him..which I think was bit harsh because I think she really did love him. I think she's had two men she's ever loved-Steve and Rob. And of course Ken as her dad and Peter as brother.

----------


## lizann

amy knocked over the photo album and rob's photo came out so she put the lot up on table by lampshade

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015), tammyy2j (27-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

I know-I saw that, but the writers wrote  it so the photo would be there to remind Tracy. Carla didn't put it there deliberately.

----------


## Perdita

It is Carla's flat, Tracy had no business to be in there, should not have seen it, it is normal for a sister to have a photo of her brother about

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015), mariba (27-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

does leanne go in to save carla or nick and is simon there too

 nick, bethany and sarah live next to carla

----------


## lizann

does leanne go in to save carla or nick and is simon there too

 nick, bethany and sarah live next to carla

----------


## Dazzle

> She definitely did it on purpose. She first placed the candle on the table but then looked back and moved the candle just under the lampshade. If she didn't mean to do it, why didn't she blow out the candle before leaving??


Sorry Mariba, much as I dislike Tracey, putting the candle right under the lampshade was definitely accidental.  She looks at the photo of Rob, then slams both the photo and the candle down on the table in fury (and unthinkingly).  She doesn't give the candle another thought after that.  It's technically Tracey's fault but it's completely accidental.

See it here at about 19:00:




They're not going to kill Amy off in the fire because it would be too harrowing and, anyway, Amy's being built up to be a mini Tracey and the Corrie team aren't going to want to lose that.

----------

mariba (27-05-2015), parkerman (27-05-2015), Perdita (27-05-2015), tammyy2j (27-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

I'm sorry Dazzle-we just see it differently. For me-it wasn't accidental, far from it. And next-she'll just have to play to everyone how shocked she'll be.  :Smile:

----------


## mariba

Actually Dazzle, sorry..taking back my words a bit after watching it again.  She just lights the candle to see better in the dark(and the Rob's photo), places the candle on the table without looking just to reach for the statue to kill Carla, but changes her mind after hearing noises from next door flat, rushing out and forgetting about the candle! I remembered she moved the candle again to be near the lampshade but I was wrong! So IT IS accidental-she forgot about the candle..I'm so used to seeing Tracy as bad, so couldn't see pass that..Well, now I can actually feel sorry for her for a change!  :Big Grin:  Thanks Dazzle for the clip-changed everything!  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015), Perdita (27-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why couldn't Ken or Emily take Amy?

----------


## Snagglepus

Because that would not add to the drama of the storyline.

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015), lizann (27-05-2015), mariba (27-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

amy will be very scared and maybe have burns scars this will make a guilty tracy change

 leanne the hero saving her once nemesis carla

  if carla was drinking she will be blamed

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015), tammyy2j (28-05-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I keep sticking up for corrie and i keep saying this week is going to be good, but so far it has been a big let down. Alison King was very good I have to say.

However it pains me to say this but you know the saying 'You can't polish a turd.' Sadly this sums up this once great institution.  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015), tammyy2j (28-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The actress who plays Amy was good in her scenes 

I cant see why Leanne would risk her own life leaving Simon alone to save Carla and then Amy, she should have dialled 999 straight away

I liked Roy being caring for Carla but I think him being the hero would have been better, he has nothing to lose after Hayley and he has history with Tracy and Amy 

Sally told Kevin not to go in but said nothing to Tim 

It is looking like Jenny will kill Maddie or cause her death or serious injury to her and Kal will die in the fire 

I think like the mini bus crash this big disaster will end up being a failure too

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015), lizann (28-05-2015), maidmarian (28-05-2015), mariba (28-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I keep sticking up for corrie and i keep saying this week is going to be good, but so far it has been a big let down.





> I think like the mini bus crash this big disaster will end up being a failure too


Unfortunately I have to agree with you both.  I was really looking forward to this week but it's been a big anti-climax filled with nonsensical actions and reactions. 

It was extremely bizarre that the existence of the other tenants of Victoria Court were largely ignored. Why didn't Leanne bang on other doors for help when she was trying to get into Carla's flat, and why did none of the other tenants even notice there was a huge fire and alarms going off?  Why didn't the people outside ring the intercom and tell people to evacuate? 

Also Leanne, Kal and Amy stood in the burning flat and hesitated for what seemed like an eternity!  They could breathe relatively easily and didn't even look hot!  Carla was in a much worse way after a lot less exposure to the heat and  smoke.  :Wal2l: 

The burning building certainly looked impressive though. 

A big showdown between Liz and Tony could have made for riveting viewing but instead we were treated to her smashing a few plates?  :Searchme: 




> I liked Roy being caring for Carla but I think him being the hero would have been better, he has nothing to lose after Hayley and he has history with Tracy and Amy


Good idea - Roy being a hero would have been compelling and unexpected.  :Clap: 




> It is looking like Jenny will kill Maddie or cause her death or serious injury to her...


Yes, it looks like Jenny's got something nasty in store for Maddie tomorrow!  Another of my theories bites the dust...

----------

lizann (28-05-2015), parkerman (28-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

the layout of the streets confused me why would leanne pass carla's flat if she left the pub to go her flat or nazir house for kal who went to get the ring

----------


## Dazzle

> the layout of the streets confused me why would leanne pass carla's flat if she left the pub to go her flat or nazir house for kal who went to get the ring


I think she was looking for Kal at the gym which is somewhere nearby.  The layout confuses me too.

----------

lizann (28-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Here's a map of the layout of Coronation Street, Rosamund Street and Victoria Street.  The gym (V Court Fitness) is opposite the block of flats.

https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/doc...street-map.pdf

----------

lizann (28-05-2015), parkerman (28-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

gym makes sense so it near carla's flat

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

And now everyone accusing Carla...Liz already did, just waiting for Tracy to attack Carla...I just hope she'll remember the candle or can fire investigators figure it out? If it's not electric/appliances, and Carla says they were in bed, no candles etc...I just hope Tracy feels guilty.

----------


## Brucie

Our smoke alarm goes off as soon as a piece of bread starts to turn a bit black, so it was all a bit nonsensical that there was a raging fire before Carla's did - AND it's deafening, rather than the pathetic alarm clock beep we heard. Now if Calsberg did soap fires .... they wouldn't have as many plot holes as Corrie's!

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015), lizann (28-05-2015), maidmarian (28-05-2015), mariba (28-05-2015), parkerman (28-05-2015), Perdita (28-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

It was also ridiculous that all men wanted to be heroes! Kal, Kevin, Tim, Zad(or whatever his name is)..

----------


## Perdita

> It was also ridiculous that all men wanted to be heroes! Kal, Kevin, Tim, Zad(or whatever his name is)..


Kal's son is called Zeedan and I can imagine most want to see if they can help in any way, even though the firefighters always advise against it

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Kal was reluctant but followed Leanne. Zeedan went in there because of his dad.

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

RIP Kal  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

ok, Jenny had nothing to do with Maddie's injuries

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> RIP Kal


 pity more aren't rip like rest of his family

 carla getting blamed over candle

 kylie back

----------


## lizann

> RIP Kal


 pity more aren't rip like rest of his family

 carla getting blamed over candle

 kylie back

----------


## swmc66

Zeedan and Alya too young to have lost two parents

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015), flappinfanny (02-06-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

I take back my words for feeling sorry for Tracy. She's a real bitch and I wish they would have got her killed instead.
She's accusing Carla, and that can't be that she wouldn't remember that it was her who lit the candle and left it burning when she left-no matter how distracted she might have been. She did it on purpose-and her faint smile when she came from around the corner and realized that Carla's flat was burning..tells it all. She's just angry now as she realizes that she nearly killed her own daughter and I guess it's easier to put the blame on someone you've decided to hate(for no reason) than on yourself. She couldn't even get Amy down because she felt so guilty. I really wish they would have wiped her off-for good!

----------


## mariba

I take back my words for feeling sorry for Tracy. She's a real bitch and I wish they would have got her killed instead.
She's accusing Carla, and that can't be that she wouldn't remember that it was her who lit the candle and left it burning when she left-no matter how distracted she might have been. She did it on purpose-and her faint smile when she came from around the corner and realized that Carla's flat was burning..tells it all. She's just angry now as she realizes that she nearly killed her own daughter and I guess it's easier to put the blame on someone you've decided to hate(for no reason) than on yourself. She couldn't even get Amy down because she felt so guilty. I really wish they would have wiped her off-for good!

----------


## mariba

And Corrie is going to do the same now as always..ganging up together against one person, and then everyone realizes they are not even guilty and blaa blaa blaa..zzzzzzzz..over and over again the same story.

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015), lizann (28-05-2015), parkerman (28-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Tracy does not know its her fault yet. She smiled because it was carlas flat on fire but did not realise it was due to her. She was not thinking where she placed the candle. She rushed out without knowing she put it in a dangerous place

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I am afraid it looks like that will happen .. as per normal

----------

maidmarian (28-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Tracy does not know its her fault yet. She smiled because it was carlas flat on fire but did not realise it was due to her. She was not thinking where she placed the candle. She rushed out without knowing she put it in a dangerous place


No one can possibly forget such thing unless you have Alzheimers.

----------

parkerman (28-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Tracy does not know its her fault yet. She smiled because it was carlas flat on fire but did not realise it was due to her. She was not thinking where she placed the candle. She rushed out without knowing she put it in a dangerous place


No one can possibly forget such thing unless you have Alzheimers.

----------


## Perdita

No mariba, swmc is right, Tracy was not thinking about where to place the candle, she saw Rob's photo and put the candle down where she saw space for it to look at the photo ... right now she won't realise that it was the candle that caused the fire ... things will start falling into place once the fire investigators have done their job ...they will establish a candle burning in the flat caused the fire ... I only hope they don't convict Carla and her hiatus from Corrie will be explained by her being imprisoned ...

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015), lizann (28-05-2015), maidmarian (28-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

unless amy saw her in flat or tracy confesses no way to prove her as the firestarter

----------


## Perdita

I doubt Amy saw her as she was asleep, as was Carla ..

----------


## mariba

I disagree on that one Perdita. No one in their right mind could forget a burning candle when leaving the flat after lighting it up themselves first just couple of minutes earlier.
I hate to see Tracy at all, and when this blame game starts now again where everyone is turning on Carla..I rather not watch Corrie. Will be back for Deirdre's funeral-maybe. I must say-Corrie is getting really boring now, Emmerdale much much better.

ps. That Kal's son could have been killed off as well. Pointless character and always angry constipated(!)  :Big Grin:   face.

----------

parkerman (28-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

I disagree on that one Perdita. No one in their right mind could forget a burning candle when leaving the flat after lighting it up themselves first just couple of minutes earlier.
I hate to see Tracy at all, and when this blame game starts now again where everyone is turning on Carla..I rather not watch Corrie. Will be back for Deirdre's funeral-maybe. I must say-Corrie is getting really boring now, Emmerdale much much better.

ps. That Kal's son could have been killed off as well. Pointless character and always angry constipated(!)  :Big Grin:   face.

----------


## Perdita

mariba, believe me, I have put things down and then totally forgot about them ... easily done when your attention is on something else like it was with Tracy and the photo of Rob, she never placed the candle right there for the lampshade to catch fire, she was thinking of Rob and what they had/might have had ..  as much as I dislike the character, this time she did not do harm on purpose but by accident

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015), sarah c (29-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

poor kal's army training and fitness instructing didn't help him at all in this fire  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

I'm sorry Perdita but I think I'm entitled to my opinion the same way as you are to yours..

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did Leanne take her time going down the ladder and why was Kal just waiting above on the balcony for so long after her  :Wal2l: 

I think Roy will be all Carla will have now for a while as she is getting the blame  

The acting from most was bad with the exception of Roy, Carla, Leanne, Amy and Jenny 

Jenny had two black eyes from crying with mascara running down but Kevin didn't ask why?

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015), lizann (29-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It was a tense episode last night although I wish I hadn't known Kal would die. At least Maddie being severely injured in the explosion was unexpected.




> Why did Leanne take her time going down the ladder and why was Kal just waiting above on the balcony for so long after her


Whoever directed those scenes doesn't seem to understand the concept of panic. 

I don't know what they're doing with Jenny.  I sympathised when I heard she'd lost a child because I think anyone can lose their head and do silly things when something so terrible happens, but she's being written as a complete bitch and a psycho.  I'm confused. 




> No one can possibly forget such thing unless you have Alzheimers.





> mariba, believe me, I have put things down and then totally forgot about them ... easily done when your attention is on something else like it was with Tracy and the photo of Rob, she never placed the candle right there for the lampshade to catch fire, she was thinking of Rob and what they had/might have had ..  as much as I dislike the character, this time she did not do harm on purpose but by accident


Yes I totally agree with Perdita here.  It'd be very easy for Tracey to forget lighting the candle given the fraught circumstances.  No doubt she'll remember it later.  Just because she was pleased to see Carla's flat burning doesn't change the fact it was accidental.  Tracey's a notorious bitch who'd like nothing more than to see Carla lose everything so naturally she'd gloat (until she was told about Amy).

----------

Perdita (29-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm sorry Perdita but I think I'm entitled to my opinion the same way as you are to yours..


Perdita hasn't denied you your right to an opinion. Debate and disagreement is part of any forum but at least it's kept civil here unlike on other forums I've visited.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (29-05-2015), sarah c (29-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

was the builder's yard always near those flats and gym, thinking back to tina's fall and murder thought it was other side

 thought maddie be tougher against jenny less scared too as she was on the street

 where was norris and mary, he would need to have a nose at fire

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

was the builder's yard always near those flats and gym, thinking back to tina's fall and murder thought it was other side

 thought maddie be tougher against jenny less scared too as she was on the street

 where was norris and mary, he would need to have a nose at fire

----------


## Dazzle

> was the builder's yard always near those flats and gym, thinking back to tina's fall and murder thought it was other side


Yes.  If you remember Roy saw Peter leave Tina's flat the night she was murdered.  He was sweeping outside the cafe which is near the flats on the map I posted.

----------


## Perdita

> I'm sorry Perdita but I think I'm entitled to my opinion the same way as you are to yours..


I apologise if I have upset you, certainly was not my intention, was just trying to  demonstrate that people can do things without intention, especially if they have other things on their minds

----------


## Dazzle

> ...was just trying to  demonstrate that people can do things without intention, especially if they have other things on their minds


Which you did very ably.  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (29-05-2015), Perdita (29-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Yawn... the whole street blames the wrong person yet again. You'd think the residents would have twigged by now that the prime suspect is never guilty.  :Wal2l: 

Tracey obviously remembers lighting the candle now and is determined to deflect the blame onto the  woman she hates.  There was a surprising flicker of guilt about the carnage she inadvertently caused a couple of times but predictably it passed almost instantaneously.  :Angry:   If wonder if it'll secretly haunt her?

What did Kylie made of seeing a strange young woman with her kids?  She must have thought that notorious charmer David had moved in her replacement with lightning speed. 

I wonder if I'll be able to stand the strain of waiting until next week to see if Maddie survives?

----------

maidmarian (30-05-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

kylie is bound to have seen photos of sarah and bethany from gail or david in the past

 overall fire week didn't live up to the hype, amy being blamed and really seriously injured would have been good, what would tracy do then confess

----------

Dazzle (30-05-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

kylie is bound to have seen photos of sarah and bethany from gail or david in the past

 overall fire week didn't live up to the hype, amy being blamed and really seriously injured would have been good, what would tracy do then confess

----------


## parkerman

> Yawn... the whole street blames the wrong person yet again.


It's my experience when tragedies like this happen that people rally round and support ALL the victims. No-one gets blamed as people realise it's an accident. 

But this is Coronations Street I suppose, the land of the scapegoat.

----------

Brucie (01-06-2015), Dazzle (30-05-2015), maidmarian (30-05-2015)

----------


## Kim

> kylie is bound to have seen photos of sarah and bethany from gail or david in the past
> 
>  overall fire week didn't live up to the hype, amy being blamed and really seriously injured would have been good, what would tracy do then confess


She definitely knows she exists as she got Gail's banking password for Lewis, which was Bethany2000. Maybe Kylie was looking for the Katie Redford version  :Lol: 

Bethany does look older than she is but I don't think she looks old enough for Kylie to mistake her as David's girlfriend.

No doubt Sinead will also blame herself when she hears about the candle.

----------

Dazzle (30-05-2015), maidmarian (30-05-2015), parkerman (30-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> kylie is bound to have seen photos of sarah and bethany from gail or david in the past





> Bethany does look older than she is but I don't think she looks old enough for Kylie to mistake her as David's girlfriend.


My thinking when I said Kylie might think Bethany was David's new girlfriend was that yes, Kylie will have seen pictures of Bethany, but if Bethany was a bit younger in them (say 10 or 12) without a face full of make up, she would look quite different and it might not occur to Kylie who she was at first sight.  Also, who studies photos of other people's relatives closely?  

Bethany is a 14 year old who can pass for 18 with full make-up (she was served in the pub remember) so I still think she could looks old enough to be David's girlfriend at first glance (he's in his mid twenties).




> It's my experience when tragedies like this happen that people rally round and support ALL the victims. No-one gets blamed as people realise it's an accident. 
> 
> But this is Coronations Street I suppose, the land of the scapegoat.


Especially given leaving a candle lit is an accident that could happen to anyone.

Maybe it should be renamed Scapegoat Street?

----------

parkerman (30-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

i could see bethany as david's girlfriend they look around same age

 the damage to apartment block was only carla's flat so nick's is fine but smoke only very convenient

 did tracy mention the candle before carla did as if she did how would she have known?

 where is tony hiding out

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

i could see bethany as david's girlfriend they look around same age

 the damage to apartment block was only carla's flat so nick's is fine but smoke only very convenient

 did tracy mention the candle before carla did as if she did how would she have known?

 where is tony hiding out

----------


## Kim

> My thinking when I said Kylie might think Bethany was David's new girlfriend was that yes, Kylie will have seen pictures of Bethany, but if Bethany was a bit younger in them (say 10 or 12) without a face full of make up, she would look quite different and it might not occur to Kylie who she was at first sight.  Also, who studies photos of other people's relatives closely?  
> 
> Bethany is a 14 year old who can pass for 18 with full make-up (she was served in the pub remember) so I still think she could looks old enough to be David's girlfriend at first glance (he's in his mid twenties).
> 
> 
> 
> Especially given leaving a candle lit is an accident that could happen to anyone.
> 
> Maybe it should be renamed Scapegoat Street?


  Spoiler:    Kylie does think that Bethany is David's girlfriend. It's in Paula Lane's latest interview with Digital Spy.

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015), Glen1 (31-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> did tracy mention the candle before carla did as if she did how would she have known?


No, she heard her asking Amy if she'd lit the candle.

----------

lizann (31-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No, she heard her asking Amy if she'd lit the candle.


 ok hope she messes up and gets herself caught out but don't think stuart b wants her caught

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015), Glen1 (31-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No, she heard her asking Amy if she'd lit the candle.


 ok hope she messes up and gets herself caught out but don't think stuart b wants her caught

----------


## swmc66

Carla did not request that Leanne run into her flat when its on fire and take her boyfriend with her. She was unconcious. So do not understand why Leanne feels she can shout at  carla re the candle incident. Most fires happen because of silly mistakes.

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015), lizann (31-05-2015), maidmarian (31-05-2015), mariba (31-05-2015), parkerman (31-05-2015), Perdita (31-05-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Leanne is in shock and mourning ... people say a lot of hurtful stuff under those circumstances, easy to blame somebody for their loss.  Tracy however knows that SHE lit the candle and is responsible for the fire .... I so hope she gets found out in the very near future   :Angry:

----------

Brucie (01-06-2015), Dazzle (31-05-2015), Glen1 (31-05-2015), lizann (31-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

tracy stirred it too for leanne implying drunk carla left lit candle which caused the fire, tracy lit the fire under leanne too so to lash out and blame carla who herself now thinks she is at fault

 if this is dragged out long time with tracy being redeemed with her ex husband and mother's death so her part in fire is forgotten about, viewers will be made, fire week wasn't a big hit for the show alot of negativity as very predictable outcome and stupid plot holes

----------

Brucie (01-06-2015), Dazzle (31-05-2015), Glen1 (31-05-2015), Perdita (31-05-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

tracy stirred it too for leanne implying drunk carla left lit candle which caused the fire, tracy lit the fire under leanne too so to lash out and blame carla who herself now thinks she is at fault

 if this is dragged out long time with tracy being redeemed with her ex husband and mother's death so her part in fire is forgotten about, viewers will be made, fire week wasn't a big hit for the show alot of negativity as very predictable outcome and stupid plot holes

----------

maidmarian (31-05-2015), Perdita (31-05-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> where is tony hiding out


Tony's absence from last week's proceedings was very strange since it was the climax of his long-running storyline with Tracy. I'm wondering if the actor was sick and the surreal scene with Liz smashing up the place was hastily inserted to cover it. 

I hope we get a showdown between Liz and Tony sometime soon as the whole thing feels anti-climactic at the moment.




> ok hope she messes up and gets herself caught out but don't think stuart b wants her caught


You're right there!  We won't be rid of Tracy any time soon unfortunately. 

Even though the fire was an accident, could Tracy be charged with a crime if she admitted lighting the candle (given that she did it whilst in Carla's flat illegally)?




> tracy stirred it too for leanne implying drunk carla left lit candle which caused the fire, tracy lit the fire under leanne too so to lash out and blame carla who herself now thinks she is at fault
> 
>  if this is dragged out long time with tracy being redeemed with her ex husband and mother's death so her part in fire is forgotten about, viewers will be made...


The vindictive way Tracy's stirring the hatred towards Carla is really making her irredeemable, and grief over her mother's death won't change viewers' minds.  The writers need Tracy to confess and apologise to Carla (and Kal and Maddie's families) if they want to redeem her for this!  :Angry:

----------

Brucie (01-06-2015), Glen1 (31-05-2015), lizann (31-05-2015), maidmarian (31-05-2015), Perdita (31-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Tracy has been selfish, wicked, rude and shown absolutely disgraceful behaviour for as long as she has been on Coronation Street, even if she is going to show a different side to her in the wake of Deirdre's death, she will never redeem herself in my eyes  :Nono:

----------

Brucie (01-06-2015), Dazzle (31-05-2015), Glen1 (31-05-2015), lizann (31-05-2015), maidmarian (31-05-2015), parkerman (31-05-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

What is it about Soap producers that they think we all love nasty irredeemable characters and push them down our throats - Tracy in Corrie and Dean in EE for example?

----------

Brucie (01-06-2015), Dazzle (31-05-2015), Glen1 (31-05-2015), lizann (31-05-2015), maidmarian (31-05-2015), Perdita (31-05-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> What is it about Soap producers that they think we all love nasty irredeemable characters and push them down our throats - Tracy in Corrie and Dean in EE for example?


I dont think this is a complete answer (or not
even perhaps a partial one) but I put the
reason down to conceit or unawareness.
They live in a different world to most viewers
& their jobs are valued by ratings and
used to.their opinion being "final".

So when they like/admire or find a character
interesting - they expect the viewers to do
so as well. When sometimes we dont and
thats made clear to them -its put down
to lack of enlightenment on.our parts.

So in a form.of "Nanny knows best".the
message is repeated and the character
is given more -not less-prominence!! which
is counter-productive.

Some "villians" are" liked" by viewers but
they are the well- written ones and are
good actors.Dont expect the world to only
have "naice"people. The producers  don't
seem to distinguish between their favourites
and  the believable ones.

I admit I couldnt do a tv producer job-
no media/tv qualifications!! but I would
at least listen to opinions other than
own. Their job isnt to be popular but
its not to alienate viewers either.

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015), Glen1 (31-05-2015), parkerman (31-05-2015), Ruffed_lemur (31-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## LostVoodoo

Was it just me or didn't people seem particularly scared or panicked during the fire? Apart from Sophie, I would have expected more people to be frantic, in tears etc. They were all just sort of milling about!

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Was it just me or didn't people seem particularly scared or panicked during the fire? Apart from Sophie, I would have expected more people to be frantic, in tears etc. They were all just sort of milling about!


I think a scene like that needs tight direction
and good camera work or you lose the
panic effect.

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I think a scene like that needs tight direction
> and good camera work or you lose the
> panic effect.


Agreed.  I mentioned the direction in one of my previous posts.  The scenes of Leanne, Kal and Amy loitering in the burning flat and on the balcony/ladder were bizarre in my opinion.  There was little to no sense of panic in those scenes.  :Wal2l: 

As I've seen pointed out elsewhere, Kal was a very fit bloke and ex-army so he would have just picked Amy up and ran for it without a second's thought.  The mind boggles at Leanne pausing on the ladder for about an hour to blissfully agree to Kal's proposal!

----------

lizann (01-06-2015), maidmarian (31-05-2015), parkerman (31-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Was it just me or didn't people seem particularly scared or panicked during the fire? Apart from Sophie, I would have expected more people to be frantic, in tears etc. They were all just sort of milling about!


With the amount of tragedy that has struck that little street over the last 50 years, I think the residents have become a bit used to grim and sad events ... but seriously.  people tend to react totally differently to how you would expect in unexpected and frightening situations,, especially when a few get involved in rescue operations  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015), maidmarian (31-05-2015), parkerman (31-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Was it just me or didn't people seem particularly scared or panicked during the fire? Apart from Sophie, I would have expected more people to be frantic, in tears etc. They were all just sort of milling about!


With the amount of tragedy that has struck that little street over the last 50 years, I think the residents have become a bit used to grim and sad events ... but seriously.  people tend to react totally differently to how you would expect in unexpected and frightening situations,, especially when a few get involved in rescue operations  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't think fire week lived up to all the hype in the end

I wanted a good fiery showdown between Liz, Tracy and Tony and now I don't think Liz will do or say anything to Tracy over Amy being in the fire and Tony must have gone on honeymoon to Spain with Steve and Michelle  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tracy has done so much bad in the past yet she always come out smiling and on top and now is there anyway to prove she lit the candle that started the fire unless she was seen, does the apartment block have cctv

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015), lizann (01-06-2015), maidmarian (31-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The best part of this week has been the Roy and Carla scenes, love their friendship

----------

alan45 (01-06-2015), Dazzle (31-05-2015), lizann (01-06-2015), parkerman (31-05-2015)

----------


## alan45

The whole fire story was poor.  It was a bit of  an insult to the fire service and unrealistic.  Apparently the delay was because the ring road was closed.  Fire control rooms are aware of what is happening in their area.  They are directed to avoid closed roads, heavy traffic etc and if the and their control room can see where they are at a particular time. Fire crews would have been sent from other areas if the brigade initially sent had a problem attending. Then of course the following morning before the  scene would have even cooled we had a fire scene examiner deciding the cause was a lighted candle. This in a building that was practically gutted and the seat of the fire was the candle which presumably would have melted in the intense heat.  It would have taken an extensive forensic investigation to establish the cause.  Furthermore someone died so it would have been a crime scene yet no sign of the boys in blue or SOCO/CSI. 

As for the Ambulance presumably caught up on the Ring Road too and no motorcyclist available. Spend less money on pyrotechnics and a bit more on research

----------

Brucie (01-06-2015), Dazzle (01-06-2015), lizann (01-06-2015), maidmarian (01-06-2015), parkerman (01-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Research? Coronation Street? Isn't that what's called an oxymoron?

----------

Brucie (01-06-2015), lizann (01-06-2015), maidmarian (01-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Research? Coronation Street? Isn't that what's called an oxymoron?


Yes - and possibly mutually exclusive events too!!

----------

parkerman (01-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Brucie

So Carla, a nice, caring character who provides employment for half of the street, is scapegoated for the fire, so soon after she was scapegoated for Tina's murder. Is someone trying (in a very clumsy way) to say that all "bosses" are inherently evil or at least deserve to be taken down a peg or two? Who writes these script - Ed Milliband?!

----------


## parkerman

I'm sorry, but I think the reference to Ed Miliband is completely uncalled for. Can we keep politics out of this please.  :Angry:

----------

alan45 (01-06-2015), Dazzle (01-06-2015), Perdita (01-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> So Carla, a nice, caring character who provides employment for half of the street, is scapegoated for the fire, so soon after she was scapegoated for Tina's murder. Is someone trying (in a very clumsy way) to say that all "bosses" are inherently evil or at least deserve to be taken down a peg or two? Who writes these script - Ed Milliband?!


I don't think that Carla's profession has anything to do with her being accused of Tina's murder now being responsible for the fire and Kal's death ... more to do with previous storyline of Tracy wanting to marry Rob and Carla spoiling it by telling the police where they can find him... revenge time, Carla could be a cleaner in the Rovers and the storyline would have been the same!

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2015), parkerman (01-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> So Carla, a nice, caring character who provides employment for half of the street, is scapegoated for the fire, so soon after she was scapegoated for Tina's murder. Is someone trying (in a very clumsy way) to say that all "bosses" are inherently evil or at least deserve to be taken down a peg or two? Who writes these script - Ed Milliband?!


I don't think that Carla's profession has anything to do with her being accused of Tina's murder now being responsible for the fire and Kal's death ... more to do with previous storyline of Tracy wanting to marry Rob and Carla spoiling it by telling the police where they can find him... revenge time, Carla could be a cleaner in the Rovers and the storyline would have been the same!

----------


## alan45

> So Carla, a nice, caring character who provides employment for half of the street, is scapegoated for the fire, so soon after she was scapegoated for Tina's murder. Is someone trying (in a very clumsy way) to say that all "bosses" are inherently evil or at least deserve to be taken down a peg or two? Who writes these script - Ed Milliband?!


The only reason Carla is being Scapegoated for the fire is because the real culprit Traceyluv is
a; Blaming Carla to take any finger of suspicion from pointing at her

b; Part of Tracyluvs revenge plan for Carla buying 50 of T'Rovers.  No left wing plots just plain evil Traceyluv.

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2015), parkerman (01-06-2015), Snagglepus (01-06-2015), swmc66 (01-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> So Carla, a nice, caring character who provides employment for half of the street, is scapegoated for the fire, so soon after she was scapegoated for Tina's murder. Is someone trying (in a very clumsy way) to say that all \\\\"bosses\\\\" are inherently evil or at least deserve to be taken down a peg or two?


If the writers disliked Carla just because she's the boss then they'd write her as unsympathetic (and guilty) in the first place and not go to the lengths of concocting contrived storylines to take her down a peg or two. 




> I'm sorry, but I think the reference to Ed Miliband is completely uncalled for. Can we keep politics out of this please.


Here here!  :Clap:

----------

parkerman (01-06-2015)

----------


## Brucie

Well that's me told! Tail appropriately placed between legs!!

----------

alan45 (01-06-2015), maidmarian (01-06-2015), Perdita (01-06-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Well that's me told! Tail appropriately placed between legs!!


It's okay I dont like him either but  this isnt really about politics  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

..

----------


## Katy

Love the Carla and Roy scenes, they are so sweet together.

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2015), lizann (01-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> It's okay I dont like him either


I do.

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well that's me told! Tail appropriately placed between legs!!


Well if you will bring politics into it...   :Big Grin: 




> I do.


I always knew you were a man of exquisite taste!

----------

parkerman (01-06-2015)

----------


## alan45

> I do.


I know that!!!

----------


## alan45

> I always knew you were a man of exquisite taste!


 :Moonie:  :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

did i just watch a skit for daz washing powder, what the hell was that

----------


## Perdita

RIP Maddie  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015), maidmarian (01-06-2015), tammyy2j (02-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am glad Michael knows the truth finally, Gail deprived him of real Gavin's funeral  :Angry:  he is better off without her 

It is hard to stay mad at Andy will his sweet puppy dog eyes  :Heart: 

Zeedan isn't mad anymore with Leanne, I expected him to stay angry for longer at her and will his sister Alya quite her job with Carla as she blames her 

I still want a showdown between Liz and Tony and Liz and Tracy and why should Jason side with Liz over his dad for Eileen, Tony is his dad who bought a business for him and I do think Tony does love Jason

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

What is happening with Marys motor home, she appears to have given up on it.

----------


## Dazzle

The slow reveal that Gavin isn't Michael's son was done very well.  I felt very tense knowing it was coming.  I'm afraid I was much more invested in that than in Maddie's death (sad though that was).

The scenes in the Platt's after the reveal were excellent and I'm very glad they're not minimising the devastating effect such deceit would have on a person. I also like Michael much more when he's angry - he's far more interesting!   I wonder if he'll ever forgive Gail and Andy? It seems likely given this is a soap but I'm positive it couldn't be forgiven in real life.




> did i just watch a skit for daz washing powder, what the hell was that


What do you mean, Lizann?

----------

parkerman (02-06-2015), Perdita (02-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I agree Dazzle, Les Dennis pulled off a very convincing annoyed and devasted and shocked Michael, very well scripted too with the slow reveal of looking at the pictures  and it slowly dawning on Michael that something was not right. I wonder whether Gail has just lost another husband for good ...  Michael will be around for quite a while yet so will be interesting to see how they will work things out  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree Dazzle, Les Dennis pulled off a very convincing annoyed and devasted and shocked Michael, very well scripted too with the slow reveal of looking at the pictures  and it slowly dawning on Michael that something was not right. I wonder whether Gail has just lost another husband for good ...  Michael will be around for quite a while yet so will be interesting to see how they will work things out


 :Smile: 

I agree, I was impressed with Les Dennis in those scenes.  Gail faces an uphill battle to be forgiven by Michael.

----------

Perdita (02-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

the reveal was so bad and unintentionally funny i felt it was one of those bad daz ads featuring ex soap stars

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Zeedan and Alya too young to have lost two parents


This happened to one of my friends, she was a little older, but not much.  She is only now really happy in her own skin and she is 47.

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Enjoyable CS tonight. Although I can not take Gail and Michael seriously. Credit to Les and Helen for keeping straight faces. It was a bit like 'Carry on Corrie.'   :Big Grin: 

Jane Danson was brilliant as always.  Nice twist to see Mary sticking up for Julie with Dev and what he has been getting up to.  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015), Glen1 (02-06-2015), tammyy2j (02-06-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Can't help but think Michael is going into Mavis Wilton mode when ever he appears on screen ,even more so last night. Wasn't keen on Bethany when she started on corrie, but now appreciating her role as a stirrer. Made some very funny comments last night, among which asking for a text on the private Michael and Gail scene at the end. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015), maidmarian (02-06-2015), tammyy2j (02-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> the reveal was so bad and unintentionally funny i felt it was one of those bad daz ads featuring ex soap stars


Thanks for the explanation.  :Smile: 

I don't agree it was unintentionally funny. It _was_ farcical but deliberately so.  That's par for the course for Platt drama as the writers like to make full use of their comedy skills.

Andy's ever more lame excuses and Gail's half-witted attempts at distraction were absolutely deliberately funny in my opinion. 

I enjoyed the mixture of farce and melodrama very much.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (02-06-2015), parkerman (02-06-2015), Perdita (02-06-2015), tammyy2j (02-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Can't help but think Michael is going into Mavis Wilton mode when ever he appears on screen ,even more so last night. Wasn't keen on Bethany when she started on corrie, but now appreciating her role as a stirrer. Made some very funny comments last night, among which asking for a text on the private Michael and Gail scene at the end.


Was Bethany asking Andy to text her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (02-06-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Was Bethany asking Andy to text her


Thought she was being ultra cheeky asking Gail, but you may be right tammy  :Smile:

----------


## Glen1

> Was Bethany asking Andy to text her


Just had a quick look on replay you are right tammy , Gail had her head turned away , so the comment was made to Andy . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Thanks for the explanation. 
> 
> I don't agree it was unintentionally funny. It _was_ farcical but deliberately so.  That's par for the course for Platt drama as the writers like to make full use of their comedy skills.
> 
> Andy's ever more lame excuses and Gail's half-witted attempts at distraction were absolutely deliberately funny in my opinion. 
> 
> I enjoyed the mixture of farce and melodrama very much.


 we have to disagree dazzle on that

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Just had a quick look on replay you are right tammy , Gail had her head turned away , so the comment was made to Andy .


 andy in the middle of his own catastrophe replying her red lippie was fine, what an idiot, he as stupid as mikey but as he is very sexy easily forgiven  :Stick Out Tongue:  did david and his care worker assessor go with audrey to her house?

----------


## lizann

> Just had a quick look on replay you are right tammy , Gail had her head turned away , so the comment was made to Andy .


 andy in the middle of his own catastrophe replying her red lippie was fine, what an idiot, he as stupid as mikey but as he is very sexy easily forgiven  :Stick Out Tongue:  did david and his care worker assessor go with audrey to her house?

----------


## Dazzle

> did david and his care worker assessor go with audrey to her house?


No, something was said about arranging another appointment.

----------

Glen1 (04-06-2015), Perdita (03-06-2015), tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Audrey said to David and Bethany to go to her place to give Michael and Gail time to talk after the social worker left

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015), Glen1 (04-06-2015), tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

In a short space of time sarah has lived in three places. Living off her family at same time siding with the enemy. I cannot wait to see her face when she realises Callum cares for Kylie still.

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015), Glen1 (04-06-2015), lizann (03-06-2015), maidmarian (03-06-2015), Perdita (03-06-2015), tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I find it strange that the Websters (apart from Sophie) don't appear to be grieving Maddie. OK they'd only known her a short while but she's been a part of the family for at least a year and they seemed genuinely fond of her. I noticed that Sally and Tim didn't seem too bothered after the initial shock in Monday's episodes. 

The truth is that when somebody you spend a lot of time with dies suddenly, even if you weren't that close, you feel completely shellshocked.  There's a gaping hole that your brain struggles to fill for some time.  However the Websters seem strangely unphased by it all at the moment.

----------

tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I find it strange that the Websters (apart from Sophie) don't appear to be grieving Maddie. OK they'd only known her a short while but she's been a part of the family for at least a year and they seemed genuinely fond of her. I noticed that Sally and Tim didn't seem too bothered after the initial shock in Monday's episodes. 
> 
> The truth is that when somebody you spend a lot of time with dies suddenly, even if you weren't that close, you feel completely shellshocked.  There's a gaping hole that your brain struggles to fill for some time.  However the Websters seem strangely unphased by it all at the moment.


I think what u say is true in real life for people
with "normal" emotions Dazzle!

Soaps are different anyway but I think with
Celebrity  Worship thats now part of everyday
life -does devalue some peoples ability
to feel about those who should matter.

A version of " everyone gets 15 mins of fame"
Becomes " everyone gets 15 mins of grief"

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I find it strange that the Websters (apart from Sophie) don't appear to be grieving Maddie. OK they'd only known her a short while but she's been a part of the family for at least a year and they seemed genuinely fond of her. I noticed that Sally and Tim didn't seem too bothered after the initial shock in Monday's episodes. 
> 
> The truth is that when somebody you spend a lot of time with dies suddenly, even if you weren't that close, you feel completely shellshocked.  There's a gaping hole that your brain struggles to fill for some time.  However the Websters seem strangely unphased by it all at the moment.


I want to see an upset Tim, Maddie helped him with his reading at the beginning

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Maybe they are becoming immune to death and murders.

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015), maidmarian (04-06-2015), tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think what u say is true in real life for people
> with \"normal\" emotions Dazzle!


I'm glad it's not just me!  :Smile: 




> A version of \" everyone gets 15 mins of fame\"
> Becomes \" everyone gets 15 mins of grief\"


You cynic you! 

(Though I agree with you, which I guess makes me a cynic too! )




> I want to see an upset Tim, Maddie helped him with his reading at the beginning


I agree, I was particularly disappointed that Tim seemed almost his usual laid back self when they were back home in Monday's episode.  He was quite close to Maddie despite the rocky start to their relationship.

----------

maidmarian (04-06-2015), tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

Perdita-you haven't upset me and I'm sure that wasn't your intention so apology accepted. But you see this differently-in my eyes Tracy did it deliberately , she was in that flat to hurt Carla, nothing else. In Tracy's case, there are no accidents, she's a scheming cow-she's always up to no good! And I surely hope she'll be paying for this one. What I don't get, is that Tracy had a plan to go into Carla's flat and kill her, she knew it was dark and she would need light..people usually have a torch these days on their mobile phones?? Surely you would come in prepared, wouldn't you? How could she have known that Carla had a candle(+matches)just waiting for her on the table?  :Big Grin: 
I think it's so wrong that Carla is being accused for a second time in such a short period of time, writers don't have much imagination do they?
I just can't watch that..

ps. I meant to reply with the quote, but something went wrong..sorry about that

----------

Perdita (04-06-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

I don't think Tracy did it deliberately, but that is not to say it was not her fault. It was her careless actions that caused the death of Kal.
The same as someone who falls asleep whilst smoking in bed does not deliberately set themselves on fire. But it is them and nobody else to blame.
Accidents are caused by somebody's carelessness, they don't happen by themselves, but are not intentional.
The perpetrators should still have the finger pointed at them though.

Didn't Tracy run out of Carla's because she heard a toilet being flushed, so she knew someone else was in there.
I wonder why Amy never saw the light when going from the toilet to the bedroom. Don't know the layout of Carla's flat though.

----------


## Snagglepus

I don't think Tracy did it deliberately, but that is not to say it was not her fault. It was her careless actions that caused the death of Kal.
The same as someone who falls asleep whilst smoking in bed does not deliberately set themselves on fire. But it is them and nobody else to blame.
Accidents are caused by somebody's carelessness, they don't happen by themselves, but are not intentional.
The perpetrators should still have the finger pointed at them though.

Didn't Tracy run out of Carla's because she heard a toilet being flushed, so she knew someone else was in there.
I wonder why Amy never saw the light when going from the toilet to the bedroom. Don't know the layout of Carla's flat though.

----------


## Perdita

I also wondered why Amy did not respond to Carla calling out for her when the flat was on fire and Carla was crawling around ... surely she was not asleep through all that noise?

----------

maidmarian (04-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Accidents are caused by somebody's carelessness, they don't happen by themselves, but are not intentional.
> The perpetrators should still have the finger pointed at them though.


Sorry I can't completely agree with you there.

There's a law (I think it's American - I've seen it on TV anyway) that states if a death occurs during the commission of a crime - even if it's accidental - it's always classed as murder.  I think it'd be fair if something similar happened to Tracy in this case as she was in Carla's flat illegally and with ill intent.  I'm not sure what crime she'd be charged with though.  Possibly manslaughter?

Anyone can have an accident as we can't all be paying our full attention all of the time.  Why blame someone is those circumstances?  Obviously there's a fine line between accident and negligence, but if there was no deliberate lack of care how can someone be blamed for that?  :Searchme: 




> I also wondered why Amy did not respond to Carla calling out for her when the flat was on fire and Carla was crawling around ... surely she was not asleep through all that noise?


Well she slept through the alarm, the sound of the roaring fire and Leanne battering the door down too. Just a handful the many suspensions of reality we were supposed to swallow in those scenes.

----------

Perdita (05-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Tracy definitely did not set fire to the flat deliberately. She ran out the flat when she thought she might be discovered and left the candle on the side. Careless but not deliberate.

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015), Perdita (04-06-2015), tammyy2j (05-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

tracy pining the fire blame on carla is wrong as she knows it was her fault unintentional

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015), parkerman (04-06-2015), Perdita (04-06-2015), tammyy2j (05-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Tracy definitely did not set fire to the flat deliberately. She ran out the flat when she thought she might be discovered and left the candle on the side. Careless but not deliberate.


Yes I agree with you.  I just wonder would or could the police charge her with a crime if there was evidence she left the candle lit, since she was in Carla's flat illegally?

----------

maidmarian (04-06-2015)

----------


## alan45

> There's a law (I think it's American - I've seen it on TV anyway) that states if a death occurs during the commission of a crime - even if it's accidental - it's always classed as murder.  I think it'd be fair if something similar happened to Tracy in this case as she was in Carla's flat illegally and with ill intent.  I'm not sure what crime she'd be charged with though.  Possibly manslaughter?
> 
> Anyone can have an accident as we can't all be paying our full attention all of the time.  Why blame someone is those circumstances?  Obviously there's a fine line between accident and negligence, but if there was no deliberate lack of care how can someone be blamed for that?



If they could prove the fire was caused by Tracy's candle then she could be charged with murder even though she may not have set out to kill them she was reckless by her actions in leving the lighted candle knowing that the cosequences of her actions may have caused a fire.  Best practice would be to charge her with murder and possibly reduce it to manslaughter at trial. It is not possible after someone has been charged with manslaughter to upgrade the charge to murder. That is why people are charged wit the more serious offence first.

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2015), maidmarian (04-06-2015), parkerman (04-06-2015), tammyy2j (05-06-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Well she slept through the alarm, the sound of the roaring fire and Leanne battering the door down too. Just a handful the many suspensions of reality we were supposed to swallow in those scenes.


even though she had used the loo minutes beforehand!!

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Deleted

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> If they could prove the fire was caused by Tracy's candle then she could be charged with murder even though she may not have set out to kill them she was reckless by her actions in leving the lighted candle knowing that the cosequences of her actions may have caused a fire.


That's the thing though, she left the candle where she did completely thoughtlessly so she couldn't know there would be any consequences.  I'm not trying to argue she's innocent - far from it - it just seems to me to be a very complicated case.  

Anyway, I think we can all agree that there need to be long-lasting repercussions for Tracy for causing the fire and deaths, especially given she's compounding it further by stirring up so much hatred for an innocent woman.  :Angry:

----------

maidmarian (05-06-2015), parkerman (05-06-2015), Perdita (05-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

I'm just waiting that Michelle will return and realize that the key to Carla's flat is still missing from her handbag(I assume..?!).., Sean might remember that Tracy asked him to go to the back of the pub..and would police check the CCTV cameras on the area then? I just want to wipe that smile off Tracy's face..!

----------

maidmarian (05-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

sending a cheque not a good idea carla

 todd's reveal of his evil revenge plan was enjoyable 

 surprised not more from street weren't at the funeral like nick, norris,  gail, sally so on

 adrian was too good for eileen

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

sending a cheque not a good idea carla

 todd's reveal of his evil revenge plan was enjoyable 

 surprised not more from street weren't at the funeral like nick, norris,  gail, sally so on

 adrian was too good for eileen

----------


## mariba

Too much time on Kal's funeral -wasn't any central or long term character, didn't have any effect on me, just boring. And everyone against Carla is getting too much now.. Too much anger &hatred on the street at the moment..

----------

alan45 (06-06-2015), lizann (06-06-2015), parkerman (05-06-2015), tammyy2j (06-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Agree on all counts, mariba.

----------


## lizann

deirdre got a mention by ken finally and why did leanne send simon to school

----------


## Perdita

> deirdre got a mention by ken finally and* why did leanne send simon to school*


So she could grief and attend the funeral ??

----------


## Perdita

> deirdre got a mention by ken finally and* why did leanne send simon to school*


So she could grief and attend the funeral ??

----------


## mariba

Simon is old enough to go to funeral-or are children not allowed in muslim funerals??

----------


## Perdita

Maybe Leanne thought it would be less upsetting for him to go to school rather than the funeral

----------

maidmarian (06-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hope Todd has another permanent scar now after that thumping he got off Jason  :Angry:

----------

mariba (06-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

It can be more upsetting for them not to allow them to grief and part of it is attending to funerals. Dying is part of life and the younger they are to realize this, the better. Simon won't be thanking Leanne for that, I'm sure of it.
Our kids have attended to funerals since they were 5 - but is it that they are catholics and we also live in small community where people want to show  support to each other. And this is learned from young age. And also-with living on a farm and having always had loads of animals and pets, they've got used to dealing with death naturally.
But Simon is not a baby-he's what..11,12,13??

----------

tammyy2j (06-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Simon is 12, he was born in 2003.  It might have been his choice not to go ... off screen as nothing was seen as far as I can remember ...

----------


## Dazzle

Well that was a downbeat couple of episodes.  :Sad: 




> todd's reveal of his evil revenge plan was enjoyable


Yes I enjoyed Todd's revenge too. What he did was truly awful but for some reason I didn't feel overly scandalised on Eileen's behalf.  I think it's probably to do with not caring a great deal for Eileen as she's too self-centred for my taste. Also, Todd might have provided the temptation but it was Eileen's decision alone to betray nice guy Adrian.  :Thumbsdown: 

I did feel a bit sorry for her at the end when she was looking at the photo of a younger Todd (and Jason). It must be devastating to have your child hate you so deeply.  :Sad: 

I wonder where Todd's going and what his plans are now?




> Too much time on Kal's funeral -wasn't any central or long term character, didn't have any effect on me, just boring.


I agree the funeral went on too long and Kal's no great like loss to me either, but the rest of the Nazirs are long-term characters (as far as we know) and it's important for their character development to be seen grieving their son/father. The same goes for Leanne.

I liked the scene in the garden with Yasmeen and Sharif regretting they were so tough on Kal.  However, their constant fawning over Leanne and repeatedly assuring her she was family was a bit over the top.  The writers are obviously treating this as a clean slate for the Nazirs to try to make them more likeable.

I thought Ken telling Sharif that he owes him because Kal saved Amy was moving.  :Crying: 




> Simon is 12, he was born in 2003.  It might have been his choice not to go ... off screen as nothing was seen as far as I can remember ...


I'm sure there was a scene where he complained about not being allowed to go.  I think that decision will come back to bite Leanne as Simon will resent her for it.

----------

Perdita (06-06-2015), tammyy2j (06-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Simon is old enough to go to funeral-or are children not allowed in muslim funerals??


Yes I thought perhaps young children are not allowed to go into mosques 

I liked seeing the muslin funeral but I agree too much time was used on a character who had not been on the show that long 

I think Kal's parents are being too nice and caring with Leanne, Kal and her weren't together that long, so Alya and Zeedan should be the main concern now and not Leanne after all Kal did go into the building on fire after her 

Some of Todd's lines were funny but I found him very cruel with Julie who has always been on his side 

I think the scene of Simon at the bus stop when Carla passed, he was angry to having to go to school and not Kal's funeral, I don't think sending him to the school was best could he not have stayed with Amy and Tracy, it is the least Tracy could have done for Leanne offered to babysit

Good to hear Ken mentioning Deirdre and his daughter's death

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2015), lizann (07-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

Todd was cruel-to everyone. Full stop. I didn't find any of it funny. Poor Eileen..I hope Todd stays away for good now..
And I do hope Adrian would come back or maybe Michael and Eileen could be together. I would like to see Eileen happy-she deserves it.

----------


## mariba

Todd was cruel-to everyone. Full stop. I didn't find any of it funny. Poor Eileen..I hope Todd stays away for good now..
And I do hope Adrian would come back or maybe Michael and Eileen could be together. I would like to see Eileen happy-she deserves it.

As I said before-too much anger on the street at the moment..very hard and tiring to watch..I really miss Deirdre's funny lines now..At least we have Mary and Sean..I've always liked Sean. Where's Billy by the way? As a priest he could offer lots of support after fire..??
Tracy must be found out soon, I can't take accusations against Carla for much longer..Thank God for Roy being there for her! <3

I agree too, that Kal's parents are too sugary sweet towards Eileen..She wasn't his wife yet, and even if she was their main concern should be Alya and Zadeen.(was that his name?) I hate that Alya will be turning against Carla now too-as I really liked them as a team together against Sally..Does this mean that Tracy won't be found out at all and Carla has to take responsibility for starting the fire??!I'll be very disappointed in that case..If Tracy won't be made responsible, I will have no sympathy for her when she loses her mom either..she's just a poisonous bitch for me! At least character like Charity in Emmerdale has some kind of humanity left, Tracy is just pure cruel.

----------

parkerman (07-06-2015), Perdita (07-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Todd was cruel-to everyone. Full stop. I didn't find any of it funny. Poor Eileen..I hope Todd stays away for good now..
> And I do hope Adrian would come back or maybe Michael and Eileen could be together. I would like to see Eileen happy-she deserves it.
> 
> As I said before-too much anger on the street at the moment..very hard and tiring to watch..I really miss Deirdre's funny lines now..At least we have Mary and Sean..I've always liked Sean. Where's Billy by the way? As a priest he could offer lots of support after fire..??
> Tracy must be found out soon, I can't take accusations against Carla for much longer..Thank God for Roy being there for her! <3
> 
> I agree too, that Kal's parents are too sugary* sweet towards Eileen*..She wasn't his wife yet, and even if she was their main concern should be Alya and Zadeen.(was that his name?) I hate that Alya will be turning against Carla now too-as I really liked them as a team together against Sally..Does this mean that Tracy won't be found out at all and Carla has to take responsibility for starting the fire??!I'll be very disappointed in that case..If Tracy won't be made responsible, I will have no sympathy for her when she loses her mom either..she's just a poisonous bitch for me! At least character like Charity in Emmerdale has some kind of humanity left, Tracy is just pure cruel.


Guess you meant Leanne, not Eileen and Alya's brother is called Zeedan  :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (08-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Todd was cruel-to everyone. Full stop. I didn't find any of it funny. Poor Eileen..I hope Todd stays away for good now..
> And I do hope Adrian would come back or maybe Michael and Eileen could be together. I would like to see Eileen happy-she deserves it.
> 
> As I said before-too much anger on the street at the moment..very hard and tiring to watch..I really miss Deirdre's funny lines now..At least we have Mary and Sean..I've always liked Sean. Where's Billy by the way? As a priest he could offer lots of support after fire..??
> Tracy must be found out soon, I can't take accusations against Carla for much longer..Thank God for Roy being there for her! <3
> 
> I agree too, that Kal's parents are too sugary* sweet towards Eileen*..She wasn't his wife yet, and even if she was their main concern should be Alya and Zadeen.(was that his name?) I hate that Alya will be turning against Carla now too-as I really liked them as a team together against Sally..Does this mean that Tracy won't be found out at all and Carla has to take responsibility for starting the fire??!I'll be very disappointed in that case..If Tracy won't be made responsible, I will have no sympathy for her when she loses her mom either..she's just a poisonous bitch for me! At least character like Charity in Emmerdale has some kind of humanity left, Tracy is just pure cruel.


Guess you meant Leanne, not Eileen and Alya's brother is called Zeedan  :Smile:

----------

mariba (07-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I know Carla had a couple of drinks on the day of the fire but she was not drunk, surely Ken would never have asked her to look after Amy if she had been, so why is everyone saying she was boozed up???  Are they all presuming she got bladdered at home with a young girl to look after???   :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2015), maidmarian (07-06-2015), mariba (07-06-2015), Ruffed_lemur (07-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

it was liz who asked carla to mind amy not ken

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, this great assumption by everyone that Carla was p***** is just ridiculous. Even if The fire was Carla's fault I can't believe that in any normal community people would jump to this conclusion. They would feel sorry for Carla losing her home in an accident. I think Corrie portrays a very jaundiced view of humanity. It is all a complete philosophy of despair where no-one has a kind word or thought for anyone and is not realistic.

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2015), maidmarian (07-06-2015), mariba (07-06-2015), Perdita (07-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

given she drinks quite a far bit it was easy for tracy to convince everyone drunk carla was culprit even carla herself

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------

parkerman (07-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> it was liz who asked carla to mind amy not ken


Sorry, I remembered that wrong but especially Liz would not have asked a drunken Carla to mind her granddaughter

----------


## lizann

> Sorry, I remembered that wrong but especially Liz would not have asked a drunken Carla to mind her granddaughter


 carla wasn't drunk in reception she was having a few glasses of wine i think

----------


## lizann

> Sorry, I remembered that wrong but especially Liz would not have asked a drunken Carla to mind her granddaughter


 carla wasn't drunk in reception she was having a few glasses of wine i think

----------


## Dazzle

> given she drinks quite a far bit it was easy for tracy to convince everyone drunk carla was culprit even carla herself


I think Tracy stirring up the venom towards Carla is key here.  She's so manipulative she's managed to convince even Carla herself she's to blame and deserves the hatred of the community.

We should also remember that Carla has behaved very badly in the past.  She was banned for drink driving and, in a separate drunken incident, mowed down Stella (although I'm not sure how widely known about in the community the latter incident is  because Frank Foster took the blame at the time).  So if people think this is one in a long line of Carla's drunken incidents that have led to people being hurt, it's easier to see why they blame her (when they might not if it was someone with an unblemished history).

It's still quite annoying and painful to watch though.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

lizann (07-06-2015), maidmarian (07-06-2015), tammyy2j (08-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The problem is that Carla is not sure whether she extinguished the candle before going to sleep or not and that kind of doubt is in most people when there has been an incident ... you think you know but the nagging doubt is there ...

----------


## tammyy2j

I think because Carla herself thinks she is to blame now so she may have had then a few drinks before going to sleep on the sofa even though the viewers didn't see this, she did tell Roy she couldn't remember the events of the fire or if she outed the candle 

Tracy was quick to start blaming Carla as she knows it was her fault so add more fuel to the fire so to speak by telling Leanne it was Carla's fault too as she was drunk

Where did Zeedan get the rock he was going to use on Carla's car, their don't seem to be any lose rocks around the street  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2015), Glen1 (08-06-2015), lizann (08-06-2015), maidmarian (08-06-2015), parkerman (08-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

There's always the odd loose rock or two around in a Soap when you need one!

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2015), tammyy2j (09-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Where did Zeedan get the rock he was going to use on Carla's car, their don't seem to be any lose rocks around the street


Not unusual to find a loose rock on a cobbled street

----------


## Perdita

> Where did Zeedan get the rock he was going to use on Carla's car, their don't seem to be any lose rocks around the street


Not unusual to find a loose rock on a cobbled street

----------


## mariba

Carla was at the wedding for goodness sake!! But she was not drunk -what we are not shown, doesn't happen - that's how I see it. When has Carla looked after Amy previously anyway?? If Carla is to blame, then we should blame Liz as well - and how about Tracy?? Why couldn't she go home with Amy, or Ken?? Also - it was Sineads gift candle that caused the fire, why isn't anyone blaming  her??The 'blame street ' again when everyone should pull together. IT WAS AN ACCIDENT (that's what everyone should think at the moment anyway..) and they do happen, every single day. If it was anyone's fault that kal got killed, they should blame leanne for taking all that time on the ladder, or kal himself who waited for ages at the balcony! Or maddie for making foolish decision and going under the yellow tape.. And fire truck took their time too.. -Very badly written again.Not believable.

----------

lizann (08-06-2015), parkerman (08-06-2015), Perdita (08-06-2015), Ruffed_lemur (08-06-2015), tammyy2j (09-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

And I still want Tracy to be found out!!!

----------

lizann (08-06-2015), Perdita (08-06-2015), Ruffed_lemur (08-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely 100% agree, mariba. This whole blame game is stretching the bounds of credulity too much. It just wouldn't happen like that in real life.

----------

Perdita (08-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> There's always the odd loose rock or two around in a Soap when you need one!


 the cobbles always rock so bound to be a few lose ones

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2015), parkerman (08-06-2015), Perdita (08-06-2015), tammyy2j (09-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> the cobbles always rock so bound to be a few lose ones


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## lizann

> And I still want Tracy to be found out!!!


 it better be soon hate a drag out of this which seems likely to happen

----------

mariba (08-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> And I still want Tracy to be found out!!!


 it better be soon hate a drag out of this which seems likely to happen

----------

maidmarian (08-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

mikey and eileen were entertaining "swap your son chatting you up on internet with my fake dead son"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 simon angry little hulk change has happened too fast for me better it was built up slower

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

mikey and eileen were entertaining "swap your son chatting you up on internet with my fake dead son"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 simon angry little hulk change has happened too fast for me better it was built up slower

----------

Perdita (08-06-2015), tammyy2j (09-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> simon angry little hulk change has happened too fast for me better it was built up slower


Yes, I absolutely agree, I know he was upset at having to go to school rather than Kal's funeral but this aggression now seems to come out of nowhere

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015), lizann (09-06-2015), maidmarian (08-06-2015), mariba (08-06-2015), tammyy2j (09-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> simon angry little hulk change has happened too fast for me better it was built up slower


Yes, I absolutely agree, I know he was upset at having to go to school rather than Kal's funeral but this aggression now seems to come out of nowhere

----------


## Perdita

I feel that Sue Cleaver (Eileen) was not really into kissing Michael and wanting to go further even -  who can blame her ... the scriptwriters are bonkers!!! :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015), maidmarian (08-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

Leanne is too hard on Simon - he's ONLY 11 anyway and just think how much that boy has got through.. And throwing that remote was an accident, it wasn't aimed at Leanne. More huggs and talking needed.. In real life, time with dad in Portsmouth might have been a good idea.

----------

lizann (09-06-2015), maidmarian (08-06-2015), parkerman (08-06-2015), Perdita (08-06-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> mikey and eileen were entertaining "swap your son chatting you up on internet with my fake dead son"


Yes, that was great fun!  As well as Gail asking Eileen to visit Michael in hospital and giving her a big hug.  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, I absolutely agree, I know he was upset at having to go to school rather than Kal's funeral but this aggression now seems to come out of nowhere


I don't think Simon got angry over Kal as he made a comment of him not being his dad in front of Zeedan to Leanne so why was he angry at Leanne, possibly jealous of her grieving for Kal and bounding with Zeedan, his aggressive side against Leanne just came out of nowhere 

I enjoyed drunk Michael too, his outburst in the bistro telling all the truth was particularly funny

----------

alan45 (09-06-2015), Dazzle (10-06-2015), maidmarian (09-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

I think Simon is trying to push Leanne away  because he fears that he loses her eventually as well..I mean, he's lost his mom, and his dad has moved away..He got so close with Tina, then Tina got killed...Carla was his stepmom for a while-not anymore, and then all these new 'daddies' around..Nick was there for a while, and now Kal died..And next he's going to lose grandma Deirdre..Would make anyone confused, sad and angry, so how about 11 yr old boy?! Anyone thinking therapy? Ken-the only one in that family with brain?

----------

Perdita (09-06-2015)

----------


## alan45

Probably when Deidre's death is officially announced that will push Simon completely over the edge, especially as his dad returns for the funeral and then disappears of the 'Portsmouth' again

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015), maidmarian (10-06-2015), mariba (09-06-2015), tammyy2j (09-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

I think Simon is also angry at Leanne because she keeps bringing these people into his life who then die..and maybe he's blaming Leanne for leaving his dad too..so many traumatic events in just 11 years..
No one is thinking of Simon..maybe he should live with his dad-or with Ken at the moment. Thats what would happen in real life, but because of all drama..he has to stay with his mom.

----------


## tammyy2j

I would like to have seen Carla keep in contact with Simon 

Nick and him were close too but not now 

We never saw much closeness or interaction between Kal and Simon

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I think Simon domestically abusing Leanne is a good storyline because it's something that seems to be happening more and more in real life.  I agree the build up was too quick though. 

He did throw the remote at Leanne but it was done without forethought and he was obviously astonished and perturbed that it hit her.  At least his reactions shows he's not bad, just disturbed - and little wonder!  :Sad: 

Leanne's bruise was a bit over the top and must be a medical miracle given the speed at which it developed. 

Ken obviously suspected something was amiss.

Good Michael/Eileen/Gail/Andy scenes. I especially enjoyed Eileen's horror when she thought Gail heard the conversation with the doctor about Michael being on top of her when he collapsed. 

Nice touch that Luke and Maria got back together. I hope he gets more scenes now as I think he's rather good.

Nasty Tracey handing out wise advice must have been a first. At least we know Todd really loves his mummy still - aww bless! He seems to bitterly resent the close bond between her and Jason.

----------

Perdita (10-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

I was disappointed to see Todd back on the street..I thought he would have been gone for good! I hate to see him. And I don't care how good actor he probably is to make me hate him-he's too vile and as I've said before, there's just too much anger on the street at the moment. Everyone is angry or bad or mad..where's all the funny bits??!! I don't think Les Dennis was very good acting as drunk...I enjoy of Gail's misery though-never liked her..

----------


## lizann

luke is better away from maria, she brings his character down

----------

tammyy2j (10-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Do we know anything about Todd's dad, his resentment for Jason started when Tony came in to the picture

----------


## lizann

so gemma didnt tell kylie anything of what callum was doing while she was with her and kylie looks better now from gemma's rehab  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mariba (11-06-2015), tammyy2j (11-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Yep ..

----------


## maidmarian

> Do we know anything about Todd's dad, his resentment for Jason started when Tony came in to the picture


I dont remember Todds father being mentioned
-in the programme but perhaps missed it!

In the corrie net profiles it says Todd was born
when Jason nearly 2. Eileen found Jasons father
Tony in bed with another girl and told him to go.
She didnt realise she was pregnant with Jason.
When Tony found out about pregnancy -he offered
to marry Eileen but she  refused.

All it says about Todds father is he was reliable
and planning familys future.Eileen told him
to go but later regretted it.
No name is given and both sons have Eileens
surname. Perhaps Todd resents Jason because
he knows who his father is and Todd  doesnt!
Another story to be told sometime??

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2015), parkerman (11-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Do we know anything about Todd's dad, his resentment for Jason started when Tony came in to the picture


I dont remember Todds father being mentioned
-in the programme but perhaps missed it!

In the corrie net profiles it says Todd was born
when Jason nearly 2. Eileen found Jasons father
Tony in bed with another girl and told him to go.
She didnt realise she was pregnant with Jason.
When Tony found out about pregnancy -he offered
to marry Eileen but she  refused.

All it says about Todds father is he was reliable
and planning familys future.Eileen told him
to go but later regretted it.
No name is given and both sons have Eileens
surname. Perhaps Todd resents Jason because
he knows who his father is and Todd  doesnt!
Another story to be told sometime??

----------

tammyy2j (11-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

liz needs to slap tracy, mother of her grandkid shouldn't matter just slap her

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> so gemma didnt tell kylie anything of what callum was doing while she was with her and kylie looks better now from gemma's rehab


Gemma seems quite gobby but no mention to Kylie of Callum kidnapping and beating up David either, maybe Gemma is afraid of Callum or fancies him too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2015), lizann (11-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Simon's reaction to seeing Leanne pack the suitcase was very telling. He's (very understandably) developed severe abandonment issues. 

Really good to see Kylie back with her spark intact. I'm looking forward to seeing her and David go up against Callum.

I really like Liz and Erica's friendship.

Dev's being very cruel to poor deluded Julie.  :Sad: 




> so gemma didnt tell kylie anything of what callum was doing while she was with her and kylie looks better now from gemma's rehab


My impression was that Kylie's only been at Gemma's very recently.  She'd been in London for a while so she may have got clean down there.  It does seem strange Gemma didn't tell Kylie about Callum going for custody but maybe she didn't like to tell tales about him.  :Searchme:

----------

maidmarian (11-06-2015), swmc66 (13-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

my impression is kylie and gemma have keep in contact a fair bit with kylie even staying with her but could be wrong

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2015)

----------


## mandi29

No I agree, I think that corrie have let fans of Maddie and Sophie down a little,, there has not been anyway near as much air time as the other guy/family got who died,,,,I myself would have thought that they would have used up the double episode instead it was all about michael discovering what we were not really bothered about anyway,, I feel robbed of the time that should have been given to Maddie and Sophie and the family xxxx not a happy chappie re this x

----------

mariba (12-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> my impression is kylie and gemma have keep in contact a fair bit with kylie even staying with her but could be wrong


Yes, you could well be right.  :Smile: 




> No I agree, I think that corrie have let fans of Maddie and Sophie down a little,, there has not been anyway near as much air time as the other guy/family got who died,,,,I myself would have thought that they would have used up the double episode instead it was all about michael discovering what we were not really bothered about anyway,, I feel robbed of the time that should have been given to Maddie and Sophie and the family xxxx not a happy chappie re this x


I've been surprised at how little time was devoted to Maddie's death too.  Maybe they'll spend more time on her funeral?

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Jenny's storyline of taking Jack will overshadow Maddie's funeral

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2015), lizann (12-06-2015), maidmarian (12-06-2015), mariba (12-06-2015), swmc66 (13-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No I agree, I think that corrie have let fans of Maddie and Sophie down a little,, there has not been anyway near as much air time as the other guy/family got who died,,,,I myself would have thought that they would have used up the double episode instead it was all about michael discovering what we were not really bothered about anyway,, I feel robbed of the time that should have been given to Maddie and Sophie and the family xxxx not a happy chappie re this x


 don't mind missing or there being lack of sophie scenes

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2015), swmc66 (13-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No I agree, I think that corrie have let fans of Maddie and Sophie down a little,, there has not been anyway near as much air time as the other guy/family got who died,,,,I myself would have thought that they would have used up the double episode instead it was all about michael discovering what we were not really bothered about anyway,, I feel robbed of the time that should have been given to Maddie and Sophie and the family xxxx not a happy chappie re this x


 don't mind missing or there being lack of sophie scenes

----------


## tammyy2j

I really want to slap Sarah Louise  :Angry: 

Is she and Bethany back living with David again?

Is this the lady Dev meet in India not what I was expecting  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I liked the scenes of Jenny with Sophie and also Ben with Sophie

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), swmc66 (13-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Where was Sean's boyfriend at the funeral? Shouldn't he be with him at a time like this as a good Christian?

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Talking of funerals it was good to see an islamic one in the show. They did that really well. Just one fact that they had it about a week later which would not be the usual thing as they bury same day or the next day. Thats why I miss a lot of them as never can get to them at  very short notice. Jenny was good it made me cry. Sarah and her offspring are at Audreys. They need to support themselves and stop living off relatives. There is only so much good will!

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's boss has apologised for a script blunder where screenwriters seemed to forget a very significant storyline.

A plot involving the death of Kevin Webster's baby son 15 years ago was missed during a touching scene between members of the Webster family.

In the scenes, Kevin told daughter Sophie that it "must be hard burying one of your kids" following the death of her girlfriend Maddie Heath in a fire at Victoria Court.

However, in 2000, Kevin and his then-wife Alison's baby Jake was just days old when he passed away from an infection.

The aftermath of the heartbreaking storyline saw Kevin's distraught wife take her own life.

Corrie producer Stuart Blackburn has apologised for the mistake, telling The Sun: "I'd like to thank viewers who spotted our mistake. 

"Our episodes go through many drafts and are scrutinised by many people, but on this occasion we did make a mistake."


*Inexcusable mistake in my opinion*

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), lizann (13-06-2015), maidmarian (13-06-2015), tammyy2j (14-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I agree Perdita -it is inexcusable!!

On "this" occasion -its  one of many such.
And was referred  to in this forum( and no doubt
elsewhere) well in advance of the time delay
between filming and transmission.So
could have been corrected.

If there was even a small attempt at 
continuity instead of so much on
over-hyping there wouldnt be so many!!

On a different type of error- they boosted
Izzy as the first wheel- chair using character 
on the soap.
But they had had Maud Grimes( Reg Holdsworths
mother in law in the soap for years!) who
was in a wheel chair!

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), lizann (15-06-2015), Perdita (13-06-2015), tammyy2j (14-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> Talking of funerals it was good to see an islamic one in the show. They did that really well. Just one fact that they had it about a week later which would not be the usual thing as they bury same day or the next day. Thats why I miss a lot of them as never can get to them at  very short notice.!


It is interesting to see the customs of  religions
portrayed and a pity it wasnt fully accurate but
it did at least give viewers an insight .

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

Is it just me who thinks Sophie, Kevin and Rita jumped to the conclusion that Jenny'd taken Jack unnaturally quickly? The only evidence they had was some missing trains and pyjamas. Why didn't they at least check his bedroom before phoning the police? 

I find Jenny very tragic when her "nutty" behaviour's toned down. Her scenes with Sophie and Jack were very moving.  :Crying: 

I hate the forced jollity often found at wakes.  I understand it's a coping mechanism but I find it very uncomfortable to watch (and in real life).

Gail's face when David told her that he and Kylie were back together looked like she'd just chewed a wasp!  :Rotfl: 

I'm really enjoying Kylie being back. Her and David's scenes were my favourite part of Friday's episodes.

I still can't get over Sarah's relationship with Callum. I understand his motives, but she looks thoroughly bored in every one of their scenes. Is the actress fed up or is she being directed to act like that I wonder?  I can't remember a soap couple with less chemistry!  :Wal2l:

----------

lizann (14-06-2015), maidmarian (14-06-2015), Perdita (14-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Agree they have no chemistry

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didn't Michael who plays Kevin remember the Alison and Jake storyline when reading the scripts, he could have then mentioned it to Stuart or the writers, I agree very bad omission by the show

----------

lizann (15-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Why didn't Michael who plays Kevin remember the Alison and Jake storyline when reading the scripts, he could have then mentioned it to Stuart or the writers


Maybe he just doesn't care enough to give his character and storylines much thought (or to mention any inconsistencies even if he notices them).  I'm not criticising him because I think after you've been playing the same character for decades it's probably inevitable your interest will flag at times.

Corrie do employ people to check scripts for inaccuracies so I'd blame them.  To be honest though I'm a bit embarassed to confess that I'm not overly bothered by the mistake as I don't remember that storyline very well.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## maidmarian

> Maybe he just doesn't care enough to give his character and storylines much thought (or to mention any inconsistencies even if he notices them).  I'm not criticising him because I think after you've been playing the same character for decades it's probably inevitable your interest will flag at times.
> 
> Corrie do employ people to check scripts for inaccuracies so I'd blame them.  To be honest though I'm a bit embarassed to confess that I'm not overly bothered by the mistake as I don't remember that storyline very well.


Im not sure why Michael didnt remember / 
didnt say- it could well be for the reasons
you say.The TV company have been supportive
of him in the last couple of years and he
didnt want to rock the boat?

As there have been 3 similar events in a
very small street including Jack & Bethany
- perhaps it was a form of convenient 
selective amnesia to disguise the dearth
of new storylines by repeating old ones!
Rather than lack of checking??

Unfortunately for Corrie enough viewers
have noticed and commented directly
to the programme to necessiate an 
apology. So viewers not as dim as supposed.
Dont think.they are generally - either notice
but  are apathetic or switch off.!

From what I remember about Alisons 
final scene it was well done- very busy
road/lots of noise and quite dramatic.

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), lizann (15-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

> Im not sure why Michael didnt remember / 
> didnt say- it could well be for the reasons
> you say.The TV company have been supportive
> of him in the last couple of years and he
> didnt want to rock the boat?
> 
> As there have been 3 similar events in a
> very small street including Jack & Bethany
> - perhaps it was a form of convenient 
> ...


 he could have been drinking or drugged out that's why he don't remember

 pretty big blunder for the show and good on the fans for reminding sb and he acknowledging with apology

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015), maidmarian (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Why didn't Michael who plays Kevin remember the Alison and Jake storyline when reading the scripts, he could have then mentioned it to Stuart or the writers, I agree very bad omission by the show


It all shows that Corrie these days is filmed with very tight busy schedule which can be stressful at times-so I can fully understand that with such a long history that Corrie has, things get forgotten. They offered an apology, enough for me-let's move on..not a big deal.(I didn't even notice..;) )

----------


## mariba

> Why didn't Michael who plays Kevin remember the Alison and Jake storyline when reading the scripts, he could have then mentioned it to Stuart or the writers, I agree very bad omission by the show


It all shows that Corrie these days is filmed with very tight busy schedule which can be stressful at times-so I can fully understand that with such a long history that Corrie has, things get forgotten. They offered an apology, enough for me-let's move on..not a big deal.(I didn't even notice..;) )

----------


## lizann

> It all shows that Corrie these days is filmed with very tight busy schedule which can be stressful at times-so I can fully understand that with such a long history that Corrie has, things get forgotten. They offered an apology, enough for me-let's move on..not a big deal.(I didn't even notice..;) )


 it shows that the show is on a downfall, big blunder to forget it happened in 2000 not longer

----------

maidmarian (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> It all shows that Corrie these days is filmed with very tight busy schedule which can be stressful at times-so I can fully understand that with such a long history that Corrie has, things get forgotten. They offered an apology, enough for me-let's move on..not a big deal.(I didn't even notice..;) )


 it shows that the show is on a downfall, big blunder to forget it happened in 2000 not longer

----------


## maidmarian

> it shows that the show is on a downfall, big blunder to forget it happened in 2000 not longer


Yes - Corrie is the author of its own downfall.
I know they have to sell the programme and
the storylines and a lot of life is smoke &
mirrors.

BUT if they didnt oversell and use completely
un realistic language - viewers wouldnt be
so critical and some possibly wouldn't
remember previous versions of same story
on same soap.
Unique/ground -breaking/ never before/
actors wonderful in such a role /usually
means its been done to death before.
This time tho the story& acting will be
worse!!!

----------

lizann (15-06-2015), parkerman (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

In other words, maidmarian, "An explosive story set to rock the cobbles. The lives of the inhabitants will never be the same."

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015), lizann (15-06-2015), maidmarian (15-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

:


> In other words, maidmarian, "An explosive story set to rock the cobbles. The lives of the inhabitants will never be the same."


Exactly - you  describe it so.well Parkerman.
I bet Corrie  never thought of  putting it like
that :Smile:

----------

parkerman (15-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

no one forgets the death of a child who would be around bethany's age, alison took bethany when her child died so bethany's return should have triggered memories for kevin

----------

tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> no one forgets the death of a child who would be around bethany's age, alison took bethany when her child died so bethany's return should have triggered memories for kevin


Yes Lizann -Alison did take Bethany when 
she was a baby( after her and Kevins baby died)
 As u say  people dont forget
the death of a child- even though they
continue with their lives in an outwardly
normal way.

Another point re Bethany.
Her father Neil died in.accident when she
was about 3. This  caused his mother
(Bethanys other grandma) to have
a breakdown. She took Bethany to the
top of the local church tower and 
threatened to jump with her- so they
would be re- united with Neil.
Was talked down by Emily !!
A lot to have happened by the age of 3!!

----------

lizann (15-06-2015), Perdita (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

tim worried about his boyfriend kevin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It all shows that Corrie these days is filmed with very tight busy schedule which can be stressful at times-so I can fully understand that with such a long history that Corrie has, things get forgotten. They offered an apology, enough for me-let's move on..not a big deal.(I didn't even notice..;) )


It's not good enough though.  They should take care with details.  If the schedule is too busy for them, then make less episodes.  More quality over quantity!

----------

lizann (16-06-2015), maidmarian (15-06-2015), mariba (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It all shows that Corrie these days is filmed with very tight busy schedule which can be stressful at times-so I can fully understand that with such a long history that Corrie has, things get forgotten. They offered an apology, enough for me-let's move on..not a big deal.(I didn't even notice..;) )


It was not a small minute detail they forgot, it was the death of a long term character's baby  :Angry: 

Did Jenny say anything about Maddie tonight?

----------

maidmarian (15-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

How come jenny called rita?? 
I felt so sorry for the boy playing jack!! I wouldn't allow my child to film such upsetting scenes - how are they doing them?? 
Alya starts to annoy me now with her attacks on carla, and sarah is such a boring character, she's not interesting at all. Plus the whole custody battle has lasted too long for soap land. Brian and Ken living together is a great idea!

----------


## mariba

How come jenny called rita?? 
I felt so sorry for the boy playing jack!! I wouldn't allow my child to film such upsetting scenes - how are they doing them?? 
Alya starts to annoy me now with her attacks on carla, and sarah is such a boring character, she's not interesting at all. Plus the whole custody battle has lasted too long for soap land. Brian and Ken living together is a great idea! 😀

----------


## lizann

jenny called rita so the writers could involve the old boring bat in the storyline 

 how bad was the acting from them all in that storyline, little jack outshone them all

----------

maidmarian (16-06-2015), mariba (16-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

jenny called rita so the writers could involve the old boring bat in the storyline 

 how bad was the acting from them all in that storyline, little jack outshone them all

----------


## swmc66

Yes it was really bad acting all around. Still Kevin has loss of memory re his deceased child. Jenny well over the top! Agree bad for the child actor. Alya needs to understand that Carla did not get Kal to come into a burning building! Hate that horrible backpacker friend of Dev. I hear she turns out to be a lesbian. Serves him right/ But she is such a user.

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), mariba (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (16-06-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Hate that horrible backpacker friend of Dev. I hear she turns out to be a lesbian.


They have to keep the quota up.

----------


## Snagglepus

> Hate that horrible backpacker friend of Dev. I hear she turns out to be a lesbian.


They have to keep the quota up.

----------


## Perdita

> I hear she turns out to be a lesbian.


   Next partner for Sophie????

----------

maidmarian (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (16-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I thought the end of the kidnapping story was pretty gripping stuff even though the acting was dodgy at times. I'm glad Jenny came out of it looking relatively sympathetic.  The worst bit for me was Sophie, especially when she cruelly said to Rita about telling Jenny to jump. Very christian of her!  :Angry: 

I wish I hadn't read about them forgetting that Kevin's previously lost a child or I doubt I would have remembered. As it was it was incredibly jarring during Kevin's conversation with Jenny on the balcony, particularity when he said that he couldn't imagine losing a child.

Tim was very funny trying to hide his distress at Kevin's ordeal, and Sally was amusing with her jealousy over Tim's concern for Kevin.  :Big Grin: 

Why on earth does David allow Callum into the house when picking up and dropping off Max? That's not normal in that kind of situation - but then we'd miss the many contrived scenes of Callum gleefully winding up David and Kylie in front of Max.  :Wal2l: 




> jenny called rita so the writers could involve the old boring bat in the storyline


It's tenuous but I think they can just about get away with Jenny calling Rita because she was a mother figure to her once and they've recently reconnected (albeit with lots of anger on Rita's side).

What I thought was more unlikely was Rita just happening to be at Kevin's when Jenny called.

----------

parkerman (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (16-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Rita visited Kevin to inquire whether there had been any news about Jenny and Jack ... perfectly reasonable to me with regard to her relationship with Jenny ...so quite believable that she was present at the time of the phone call  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Rita visited Kevin to inquire whether there had been any news about Jenny and Jack ... perfectly reasonable to me with regard to her relationship with Jenny ...so quite believable that she was present at the time of the phone call


It was a _very_ big coincidence she happened to be at Kevin's just at the moment Jenny called though.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snagglepus

As the call was made to Rita's phone I was not surprised she was present.

----------

parkerman (16-06-2015), sarah c (17-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> It was a _very_ big coincidence she happened to be at Kevin's just at the moment Jenny called though.


True but it helped her having a part in the storyline

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## maidmarian

t:


> As the call was made to Rita's phone I was not surprised she was present.


I laughed out loud when I read this.

Next time they are casting new tv  detective-
I should put yourself forward :Smile:

----------


## swmc66

Graig and his graffiti/art was a bit strange. How come he was not going missing when he was drawing on Sally's wall?

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Graig and his graffiti/art was a bit strange. How come he was not going missing when he was drawing on Sally's wall?


maybe he did, but it was a small picture that time so maybe he did it in a night?

the 'maddie' one took longer and that's why he started falling asleep in class?

----------

Perdita (17-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

tim loves his mate kevin

 was luke fake tshirt from a designer

----------


## tammyy2j

No mention of Maddie's visit to Jenny the night of the fire, will that ever be known now

----------

maidmarian (18-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

I really miss Deirdres face and comments from each and every episode... :Sad:  At least we have Mary, she's funny.And Tim. Other than that-no fun on the street anymore.

----------


## Dazzle

> No mention of Maddie's visit to Jenny the night of the fire, will that ever be known now


Not unless Jenny confesses to it.  She'll probably never be mentioned again now we've been told she's been sectioned.

I'm getting worried Tim's fallen for Kevin the way he's so attached to him. 

I know David was stressed but the way he spoke to Mary in the Rovers was terrible.  I didn't think the remark that provoked it was snide in any way.  :Searchme:

----------

maidmarian (18-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I still don't understand David's attitude to Kylie. He threw her out, then blamed her for leaving, then he was desperate to get her back, now he doesn't really want her again.

----------

Brucie (19-06-2015), Kim (18-06-2015), mariba (18-06-2015), Ruffed_lemur (18-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I still don't understand David's attitude to Kylie. He threw her out, then blamed her for leaving, then he was desperate to get her back, now he doesn't really want her again.


I think at the moment he's supposed to still love her but is pushing her away because he's scared she'll leave him again (even though she didn't actually leave him the first time).  The writers can't seem to make their minds up how David feels about Kylie!

----------

mariba (18-06-2015), Perdita (18-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

Bethany is a little madam but I guess we have to make some allowances; she doesn't know whether that kid is supposed to be a quasi brother or cousin!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I still don't understand David's attitude to Kylie. He threw her out, then blamed her for leaving, then he was desperate to get her back, now he doesn't really want her again.


I find it all very annoying.  Seems we are supposed to forget that David threw Kylie out.  So sick of hearing about her "deserting" them all!

----------

Brucie (19-06-2015), maidmarian (18-06-2015), parkerman (19-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

What a nonsense episode again last night..!
And-enough about this Kal already please! He was not any central character at all! Would be far better not to show any of the family for a while rather than talking about him all the time like he was something so special.. If he's getting that much air space, I'm expecting Deirdre getting it for 6 months-and quite rightly so! Alya is really starting to get on my nerves now-although she seems to be the only one acting like she really is grieving..the rest of the family haven't shed a tear..But as said-too long now.
T-shirt episode was totally ridiculous..and oh my god, fiz is back!

Glad to see Lloyd though..

----------


## mariba

What a nonsense episode again last night..!
And-enough about this Kal already please! He was not any central character at all! Would be far better not to show any of the family for a while rather than talking about him all the time like he was something so special.. If he's getting that much air space, I'm expecting Deirdre getting it for 6 months-and quite rightly so! Alya is really starting to get on my nerves now-although she seems to be the only one acting like she really is grieving..the rest of the family haven't shed a tear..But as said-too long now.
T-shirt episode was totally ridiculous..and oh my god, fiz is back!

Glad to see Lloyd though..

----------


## Snagglepus

Why do soaps make women look so stupid by needing the tiniest excuse to drop their drawers.
Ok, so Alya is grieving, why couldn't she just smash a plate, why did she have to have sex.

----------

Kim (20-06-2015), lizann (20-06-2015), maidmarian (20-06-2015), mariba (20-06-2015), parkerman (20-06-2015), swmc66 (20-06-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Edit - Hmm, I never used to have this double post thingy, why does it happen?

----------


## parkerman

> Glad to see Lloyd though..


He's away for a month at sea without a change of clothes or anything and the first place he goes to when he gets back is the pub, not his home.

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

Where was Lloyd taken to? It should have taken him a few days to get back, not a few weeks.

----------


## maidmarian

> What a nonsense episode again last night..!
> And-enough about this Kal already please! He was not any central character at all! Would be far better not to show any of the family for a while rather than talking about him all the time like he was something so special.. If he's getting that much air space, I'm expecting Deirdre getting it for 6 months-and quite rightly so! Alya is really starting to get on my nerves now-although she seems to be the only one acting like she really is grieving..the rest of the family haven't shed a tear..But as said-too long now.
> T-shirt episode was totally ridiculous..and oh my god, fiz is back!
> 
> Glad to see Lloyd though..


I think some times the amount of air
space a character gets after the initial
scenes of death & funeral depends 
not on their importance or popularity
but on what other story lines are in
the offing.

So some stories are padded out and
others cut short. Hope you aren't
disappointed with what happens after
Dierdres death is shown. She was one 
of my favourites too.

The difference between Kal & Dierdres
stories is that in one case the actress died
( leaving a family).and in the other the actor
is still alive!
When two characters died recently close
together in EE - the amount if air space
differed. The situation re actors was similar.

I do think.is was a good idea to.show a 
Muslim funeral tho- even if all time aspects
werent totally accurate.!

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> He's away for a month at sea without a change of clothes or anything and the first place he goes to when he gets back is the pub, not his home.


Trying  for a positive post here!!
At least the costume continuity
was good??!

----------

parkerman (20-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Why do soaps make women look so stupid by needing the tiniest excuse to drop their drawers.
> Ok, so Alya is grieving, why couldn't she just smash a plate, why did she have to have sex.


I think its part of their stereotypical view of
female characters - no.interest in careers/
In relationships either doormats or harridans
etc.
Male characters dont often get a positive
portrayal.either.

The thinking that goes into creating  soap stories 
- seems stuck in.a time warp. Probably
why we get so many re- hashed storylines.

----------


## mariba

Interesting to see now, will she be pregnant with Jason's child next??

----------


## Kim

I hope not. Sick of pregnancy storylines in soaps over the last year. Faye's was particularly unbearable, except for the birth episodes which were surprisingly good.

----------


## parkerman

> Where was Lloyd taken to? It should have taken him a few days to get back, not a few weeks.


 He said he went to Norway.

----------


## mariba

> I hope not. Sick of pregnancy storylines in soaps over the last year. Faye's was particularly unbearable, except for the birth episodes which were surprisingly good.


I'm tired of soap pregnancies as well! Nothing ever goes smoothly..

----------


## mariba

> I hope not. Sick of pregnancy storylines in soaps over the last year. Faye's was particularly unbearable, except for the birth episodes which were surprisingly good.


I'm tired of soap pregnancies as well! Nothing ever goes smoothly..

----------


## mariba

> He said he went to Norway.


That's not THAT far from Manchester!!!

----------


## mariba

> He said he went to Norway.


That's not THAT far from Manchester!!! 😀

----------


## Perdita

> That's not THAT far from Manchester!!! 😀


On a fishing boat it is.

----------


## Dazzle

> Why do soaps make women look so stupid by needing the tiniest excuse to drop their drawers.
> Ok, so Alya is grieving, why couldn't she just smash a plate, why did she have to have sex.


It takes two to tango and Jason comes out of it the worst in my opinion because he should have known better.  At least Gary had the decency to turn Alya down.  As he said, she's lost at the moment.  She's struggling to keep hold of her identity so it's no surprise she's letting the very things that most strongly define her slip through her fingers.  The turmoil she's going through feels very real to me.

Is it just me or has Yasmeen lost her accent as well as her bad temper?  :Big Grin: 

I notice Simon's resentment of Leanne hasn't improved whilst on holiday.

----------

Glen1 (20-06-2015), parkerman (20-06-2015), swmc66 (20-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Lloyd absence very stupid storyline. He seems to have put on a lot ofweight and gone 5 shades darker.  Alya's behaviour getting on my nerves.

----------


## Kim

> Lloyd absence very stupid storyline. He seems to have put on a lot ofweight and gone 5 shades darker.  Alya's behaviour getting on my nerves.


I agree. On top of Steve's non-attendance of his own stag night (no one suggested taking him in a car because the minibus brought back memories. He owns a taxi firm!) and sudden exit after the ceremony, it has brought down the past few weeks. There seemed something very panto about it; that and the shirt debacle. What was going on there? Have I missed an episode because I can't recall anything with Leanne and Simon?

Perhaps Steve's was due to the actor being ill but I don't know why Lloyd couldn't just go to the wedding and then disappear off screen for a few weeks if the actor was on holiday.

----------

mariba (21-06-2015), swmc66 (20-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Perhaps Steve's was due to the actor being ill but I don't know why Lloyd couldn't just go to the wedding and then disappear off screen for a few weeks if the actor was on holiday.


Since the whole Norway storyline was concocted to excuse Lloyd not being present at Steve's wedding, I suppose there was no way to work around Craig Charles' absence.  I've heard those fishing boats can stay out at sea for weeks (though I've no idea how true this is) which would explain his lengthy absence.

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> It takes two to tango and Jason comes out of it the worst in my opinion because he should have known better.  At least Gary had the decency to turn Alya down.  As he said, she's lost at the moment.  She's struggling to keep hold of her identity so it's no surprise she's letting the very things that most strongly define her slip through her fingers.  The turmoil she's going through feels very real to me.
> y.


Ii think you have dignified the situation with
a lot more thought and feeling than the
writers.
I accept that some people would behave as
shown for the reasons you give.

But the way its been written (and acted )
doesnt give me that impession- but thats my
opinion.

I think its just plot device number whatever
to pad the story out and have future 
repercussions not a well - thought out
storyline.

Jason certainly is at least as much to blame
- but he is a suitable " free" character to pin
 the story on and his ex is returning soon-
so scope for more drama.

I do think.people can behave completely
out of character at times of crisis but it
has to be done better than this.
And on the occasions when.it happens in
real life - it often is.

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2015), lizann (20-06-2015), mariba (21-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

the actress who plays alya is a bad actress she is so bad in a league with maria actress both brutal

----------

mariba (21-06-2015), swmc66 (20-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Ii think you have dignified the situation with
> a lot more thought and feeling than the
> writers.


Thanks, I'll take that compliment even though you strongly disagree with me.  :Big Grin: 

Let's just say I identify with Alya's turmoil because I know the feeling, and know others who've felt similarly.  It can easily lead into a downward spiral and all kinds of self-destructive behaviour which is later deeply regretted (I hasten to add I'm not talking criminal behaviour here). 

I have to say I'm not quite so convinced by the acting though!

----------

maidmarian (20-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Thanks, I'll take that compliment even though you strongly disagree with me. 
> 
> Let's just say I identify with Alya's turmoil because I know the feeling, and know others who've felt similarly.  It can easily lead into a downward spiral and all kinds of self-destructive behaviour which is later deeply regretted (I hasten to add I'm not talking criminal behaviour here). 
> 
> I have to say I'm not quite so convinced by the acting though!


I did try to add another bit on to my post-
but it wont let you edit again once you've
done it once- so.gave up.

All I was going to say was-
S Blackburn has admitted that the family
has not had many storylines in first year
and that would now be corrected!! And it
would be very dramatic!! I think thats the
driver- not do the stories suit the characters
and more importantly can they act their
part in them.

I think its gone a bit OTT  and not thought
through. I think nearly everyone has had
times in their life when they despaired 
and did something really stupid and out
of character as a result. Because that is
real- no need for acting.

Here it all seems contrived. But no doubt
another brainwave will emerge and this
will be concluded. I think when they do
this type of story poorly - it devalues 
the problems real people have and can
re-inforce prejudices.

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## swmc66

Maybe Graig Charles was  filming Red Dwarf. They gave him time off for Celebrity Get Me Out of Here. I think actor who plays Steve yas been ill so another rushed story to cover up.

----------


## Dazzle

> S Blackburn has admitted that the family
> has not had many storylines in first year
> and that would now be corrected!! And it
> would be very dramatic!! I think thats the
> driver- not do the stories suit the characters
> and more importantly can they act their
> part in them.
> 
> ...


I do agree plot driven storylines aren't usually a good idea.  

To me, Alya's downward spiral's been believable so far because her father's sudden and gruesome death has understandably shocked her to the core.  Since her behaviour's supposed to be out of character I haven't found it jarring - yet.  We'll have to see what happens next...

By the way MM, I often edit my posts multiple times (even days later sometimes) so I'm not sure why you're having problems doing so.

----------

maidmarian (21-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I do agree plot driven storylines 
> 
> By the way MM, I often edit my posts multiple times (even days later sometimes) so I'm not sure why you're having problems doing so.


Thankyou-Ill persevere more if I want to re-edit.
It must just be a natural talent!

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> It must just be a natural talent!


What can I say...  :Angel:

----------

maidmarian (21-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

no sally at christening is strange

----------


## mariba

Too many people missing all the time is becoming a problem in Corrie..

----------

tammyy2j (23-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

At least Sean's boy friend turned up having gone missing at Maddie's funeral....

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015), tammyy2j (23-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

That counselling session had nothing on the Barlows at Peter's AA meeting. I can't believe Nick was there and the counsellor wasn't informed that Kylie and Nick slept together.

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015), parkerman (23-06-2015), tammyy2j (23-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

That counselling session missed the likes of Blanche and Deirdre...

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015), maidmarian (23-06-2015), tammyy2j (23-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

At last someone listened to Faye!!!

I was amazed Anna didn't start her banshee routine again when Tim suggested Miley go live with the other family.




> no sally at christening is strange


She's in London visiting a heartbroken Rosie...




> That counselling session had nothing on the Barlows at Peter's AA meeting.


No, it was nowhere near as funny, but I did find it enjoyable and amusing nonetheless. 

I felt sorry for the poor, bemused counsellor. 

I wish David would stop his constant sniping at Kylie, especially since he was desperate to have her home only a couple of weeks ago. I think she's being incredibly patient with him.  However, he was impressed by the way she put Callum in his place at the end of the second episode so hopefully he's turned a corner.  :Thumbsup:

----------

maidmarian (23-06-2015), parkerman (23-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> no sally at christening is strange


Was she off visiting Rosie?

Nick and David acting like giggling teenagers was best part of counselling session for me 

Why did Kylie invite Michael?

----------


## tammyy2j

I think David is afraid Kylie will abandon him and the kids and go on drugs again or go off with Callum, I know he kicked her out but she didn't put up much fight to stay around to be near her kids for Paula's maternity exit storyline which could have been done better 

I think David and Kylie will unite down the road

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think David is afraid Kylie will abandon him and the kids and go on drugs again or go off with Callum, I know he kicked her out but she didn't put up much fight to stay around to be near her kids for Paula's maternity exit storyline which could have been done better 
> 
> I think David and Kylie will unite down the road


Im sure they will and that they would do so
was the intention- even before they split them 
up.( for Paulas maternity leave)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> That counselling session missed the likes of Blanche and Deirdre...


yes- Deirdre could look embarassed on
occasions but Blanche never bothered
about such niceties whatever she had
said( one of.her best features)!!

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015), Perdita (23-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Funny she thought Gail was the drug addict

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tim the voice of reasoning doing the best for Miley and Faye and finally Anna is listening to Faye

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2015), lizann (24-06-2015), maidmarian (24-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Thank goodness there's a happy ending for Miley, and at least her dad wants her (even if his eagerness to be a father didn't quite ring true to me).

Nick/Erica/Carla is a soap love triangle I'm not dead against (for a change) because it's been carefully set up over many months and as a result feels organic to me - unlike the dÃ©bÃ¢cle that was Tina/Peter/Carla.

I didn't blame Erica for not wanting to sit down with the Platts all evening.  Gail would have been sniping at her for for hours!  Nick should have gone after her and not stayed and got drunk with Carla though.  I do feel sorry for Erica though (even though she's fully aware Nick has feelings for Carla).

I wish I didn't have a fair idea what Cathy's problem is or I'd be intrigued.

Brian was funny with his heavy breathing in yogalates.  I don't think Julie was going to feel very relaxed after _that_ session. 

Liz certainly seems over her heartbreak about Tony's double betrayal. I'm disappointed we never got to witness an over-the-top Dynasty-style Liz/Tracey showdown.

----------

lizann (25-06-2015), maidmarian (25-06-2015), tammyy2j (26-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The showdown might still come .. not necessarily over Tony (will we see him again????) but in another way

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

where is tony?   is actor gone or off sick?

----------


## Kim

> where is tony?   is actor gone or off sick?


Character written out of the show with any luck. I find Tony really creepy.

----------


## lizann

> Character written out of the show with any luck. I find Tony really creepy.


 yes but i villains getting off free, nothing for phelan was a waste

----------

Dazzle (26-06-2015), tammyy2j (26-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Character written out of the show with any luck. I find Tony really creepy.


 yes but i villains getting off free, nothing for phelan was a waste

----------


## Dazzle

> where is tony?   is actor gone or off sick?


His sudden disappearance at the climax of his big storyline is very odd.  I think something must have happened, possibly sickness.

He'll probably be back as he owns half the Rovers.

----------

maidmarian (26-06-2015), tammyy2j (26-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> His sudden disappearance at the climax of his big storyline is very odd.  I think something must have happened, possibly sickness.
> 
> He'll probably be back as he owns half the Rovers.


I think you are probably right Dazzle.

I was going to reply earlier -Im sure I've
read recently that he will be back "soon"
- not on here and it might have been in
mag/ paper. I cant find it at the mo-
should be taken with pinch of salt.

No reason was given for absence- I 
hadnt thought of sickness- actor due time
off?- I assumed.

It looks as though Tracys "affair" with
Tony will be mentioned in all the upset
when Deirdres death becomes known!!

----------

Dazzle (26-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

I didn't feel sad or much sympathy for Nick and Erica but I was sad for Tim tonight 

I do hope Tim isn't paired with Anna who still has photos of Owen's kids on her flat walls, I would think all reminders of him and his family would be taken down, I know Izzy is connected through Gary and Jake

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

So there were 20 questions in the first round of the quiz; Eileen gave 16 answers and then said they were moving on to the second round. How will the quizzers know if they got the last four right!? :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cartman:

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), lizann (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015), tammyy2j (27-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So there were 20 questions in the first round of the quiz; Eileen gave 16 answers and then said they were moving on to the second round. How will the quizzers know if they got the last four right!?


Don't give Norris more to complain about  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), lizann (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015), parkerman (27-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I was shocked to enjoy Tracey and Amy's scenes discussing Brian's love life last night! They work well together and obviously enjoy it.




> I didn't feel sad or much sympathy for Nick and Erica but I was sad for Tim tonight


I felt really sorry for Erica as she was obviously totally gutted to lose the baby.  Nick seemed more upset he was still stuck with Erica for the time being though.  :Thumbsdown: 

I felt bad for Tim as well, but the truth is he can still see plenty of Miley (unless the other family don't play nice). I wonder if we'll see the baby visiting Anna and Tim, or if the writers will forget her existence now?




> I do hope Tim isn't paired with Anna who still has photos of Owen's kids on her flat walls, I would think all reminders of him and his family would be taken down, I know Izzy is connected through Gary and Jake


I noticed Tim giving Anna a very affectionate look when they were hugging after Miley'd left.  Please don't do that to us Stuart Blackburn!  :Sick: 

I'm going to defend Anna for once and say the pictures of Katy and Izzy are still on her wall because she considers them family and not because she harbours feelings for Owen.




> So there were 20 questions in the first round of the quiz; Eileen gave 16 answers and then said they were moving on to the second round. How will the quizzers know if they got the last four right!?


Trust you, our resident quiz expert, to be on the ball about that!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (27-06-2015), parkerman (27-06-2015)

----------


## mariba

Fiz went in the Roy's with a cake order and next minute there was Alya with the girls sandwich order when lunch break had already started!!! Shouldn't that sandwich order be given in the morning-them sandwiches take a while to prepare too..They are well looked after at the factory-surprised they can get any work done from all eating!!!  :Big Grin:  

Anna changed her tune quickly..They all behaved like Miley was taken away to a far away country, when she's actually still living in Manchester and they could see her anytime. They didn't give her for adoption.

I haven't warmed up the whole Erica+Nick relationship so I didn't really have any sympathy for Erica. Nick hadn't even convinced me that he wanted that child..he didn't look heartbroken either..!! Everything was just too rushed..

I loved Tracy's comment about Def having more girlfriends than Rod Stewart!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Barm cakes or sandwiches have never been pre-ordered from the cafe, probably because there is not a big order as most workers in Underworld actually bring their own or go to their own homes seeing they live across the road  :Wal2l:   I have not taken to Erica at all, with or without Nick, they were having some fun, no more, neither has ever been broody to start a family, hence both of them donÂ´t look too upset or with the health risks involved with a 50 year old mother, I would think that they should all be quite relieved that Erica wonÂ´t have to go through a risky pregnancy - donÂ´t understand why Nick feels the need to be there for Erica, she did not even seem bothered about him since her return???

----------

maidmarian (27-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I have not taken to Erica at all, with or without Nick, they were having some fun, no more, neither has ever been broody to start a family, hence both of them donÂ´t look too upset or with the health risks involved with a 50 year old mother, I would think that they should all be quite relieved that Erica wonÂ´t have to go through a risky pregnancy


You don't have to be broody to grow very attached to an accidental pregnancy.  Once you know the baby exists, especially when you've seen the scan, your feelings can change in an instant.  That's what happened to me when I got accidentally pregnant as a teenager.  I was the one among my group of friends who swore blind I'd never have a family - yet I was the first to have a baby! 

I would've been really gutted to have had a miscarriage and often worried about it, so I understand what Erica's going through.  I thought Nick was secretly a bit relieved though, especially since he's in love with Carla.

----------

maidmarian (27-06-2015), parkerman (27-06-2015), Perdita (27-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I understand what you are saying but you were a teenager ... Erica is 50 and there would have been risks to both mother and the baby .. I can empathise with Erica feeling a bit sad about having lost the baby but having been given the impression she never wanted a family I canÂ´t quite see why suddenly she is so upset, it would be different if she had always wanted a family but for some reason it had not happened so far ....

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I understand what you are saying but you were a teenager ... Erica is 50 and there would have been risks to both mother and the baby .. I can empathise with Erica feeling a bit sad about having lost the baby but having been given the impression she never wanted a family I canÂ´t quite see why suddenly she is so upset, it would be different if she had always wanted a family but for some reason it had not happened so far ....


No doubt she was aware of the risks but that wouldn't preclude an intense emotional attachment from forming.  Given my experience it makes perfect sense to me that a woman can suddenly go from not wanting a baby to intensely loving a baby she discovers she's carrying.  It's a hormonal thing and hormones don't care about logic.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (27-06-2015), Perdita (27-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

My biggest problem with the scenes was that the nurse seemed to be saying that the miscarriage was just one of those things and not due to her age. Isn't the risk of miscarriage like 50% after 40 so it must be almost inevitable at 50 with your own eggs.

I think the biggest thing for Erica is that she hasn't just lost a baby, she knows deep down that she's just lost her only chance of ever having a child. She referred to it as her last/only chance when she told Nick and was deciding whether to keep it or not. Whether you're particularly maternal or not, those thoughts must occur to you if you're childless by a certain age.

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), Snagglepus (29-06-2015), swmc66 (29-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> No doubt she was aware of the risks but that wouldn't preclude an intense emotional attachment from forming.  Given my experience it makes perfect sense to me that a woman can suddenly go from not wanting a baby to intensely loving a baby she discovers she's carrying.  It's a hormonal thing and hormones don't care about logic.


I think.that people take it for granted that they
could do all kinds of things( even if they didnt want to)

Then circumstsnces change or they just get older
and they cant. Then realise that it mattered
much more than they had realised.

It does apply to women and having babies
but also to a lot of other things.

----------


## maidmarian

> No doubt she was aware of the risks but that wouldn't preclude an intense emotional attachment from forming.  Given my experience it makes perfect sense to me that a woman can suddenly go from not wanting a baby to intensely loving a baby she discovers she's carrying.  It's a hormonal thing and hormones don't care about logic.


I think.that people take it for granted that they
could do all kinds of things( even if they didnt want to)

Then circumstsnces change or they just get older
and they cant. Then realise that it mattered
much more than they had realised.

It does apply to women and having babies
but also to a lot of other things.
Ive known teenagers be very surprised
by their maternal feelings when they
are pregnsnt.
When you are Ericas age -its another door
closing!!

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), swmc66 (29-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> No doubt she was aware of the risks but that wouldn't preclude an intense emotional attachment from forming.  Given my experience it makes perfect sense to me that a woman can suddenly go from not wanting a baby to intensely loving a baby she discovers she's carrying.  It's a hormonal thing and hormones don't care about logic.


I must admit I did not give the hormones any consideration ... you are right, they can of course make you change your mind and I get the door closing for good thoughts too...

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

it would be nice if Nick could be a Dad at some point and have his own biological child. I know he has Simon but he does not really spend time with him now.

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2015), lizann (29-06-2015), maidmarian (29-06-2015)

----------


## sarah c

Simon's bond with Nick is all but forgotten now?

not that its relevant but how old is Nick?

----------


## Perdita

> Simon's bond with Nick is all but forgotten now?
> 
> not that its relevant but how old is Nick?


Nick was born in 1980

----------

sarah c (30-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> it would be nice if Nick could be a Dad at some point and have his own biological child. I know he has Simon but he does not really spend time with him now.


True, I agree. 

Nick must have strong paternal feelings as he wanted Lily to turn out to be his (although maybe it was in part influenced by what Natasha did.) I'm an only child but in that situation I think I'd want the result that was best for my sibling and for the family as a whole. Imagine the war zone she'd have grown up in if she'd turned out to be his.

----------


## lizann

did leanne abort nick's baby?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she did

----------

lizann (29-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

michael is a spare part not needed, gail vs eileen this time out wasn't enjoyable or funny maybe todd's line or two was best part of it

 does liz's bill man own his own pub, he don't like losing to a woman

 amy is so like a mini tracy

----------


## Kim

> did leanne abort nick's baby?


Yeah, when they were together first time around. Nick championed that I think, I think he felt he was too young to have a baby at that point.

----------


## swmc66

I am sure kylie and david were cuddled up on the sofa. Writers need to remember current story lines

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015), lizann (30-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yeah, when they were together first time around. Nick championed that I think, I think he felt he was too young to have a baby at that point.


yes-I think Nick" bullied "Leanne into having
an abortion because they were too young.
But told people she had miscarried.

----------


## maidmarian

> Yeah, when they were together first time around. Nick championed that I think, I think he felt he was too young to have a baby at that point.


yes-I think Nick" bullied "Leanne into having
an abortion because they were too young.
But told people she had miscarried.

----------


## tammyy2j

Julie's dinner with Dev and his friend who is gay was funny, Julie deserves better than Dev and Brian

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015), lizann (30-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> michael is a spare part not needed, gail vs eileen this time out wasn't enjoyable or funny maybe todd's line or two was best part of it
> 
>  does liz's bill man own his own pub, he don't like losing to a woman
> 
>  amy is so like a mini tracy


Liz's man is from the brewery. Whether he's in charge, I don't know.

I agree about Todd's part. It was just too over the top, as much as Gail and Eileen are always looking for excuses to have a go at one another. Did anyone believe Gail would really risk trashing her mother's business just to have it out with Eileen? She could have necessitated a cleaning job, damaged goodwill of the business and even any of the appliances with the way they were going on. 

I like Michael, he's funny at times and it's a refreshing change to see someone show remorse for their crimes in Soap.

----------

lizann (30-06-2015), parkerman (30-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Liz's man is from the brewery. Whether he's in charge, I don't know.
> 
> I agree about Todd's part. It was just too over the top, as much as Gail and Eileen are always looking for excuses to have a go at one another. Did anyone believe Gail would really risk trashing her mother's business just to have it out with Eileen? She could have necessitated a cleaning job, damaged goodwill of the business and even any of the appliances with the way they were going on. 
> 
> I like Michael, he's funny at times and it's a refreshing change to see someone show remorse for their crimes in Soap.


Throwing a few shampoo bottles about is not exactly trashing the salon  :Big Grin:   Michael is starting to soften again for Gail  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mariba

Gail is just mad..! Her reaction was so over the top! Not enjoyable..or funny at all..just embarrassing and waste of time.
I was shocked that Todd still opened his mouth to mock his mum, I'm so tired of seeing him-I had hoped he had gone for good!
I do hope that Gail ends up alone, she doesn't deserve anyone..stupid cow.

Julie's dinner was enjoyable to watch. Dev doesn't deserve any happiness either. And yes-I hope too that Julie dumps Brian as well, and finds true love with someone. Maybe she'll send a postcard later-would be nice to know ;)

I think it was so rotten thing to do for that poor 'Julie Carp' and for Brian-but especially for that woman, no matter how deluded she might have been(even more rotten in that case actually..) That wasn't funny, and I do hope she'll get some punishment for everything soon. I doubt it though as everyone is starting to forget the fire...

----------


## mariba

Gail is just mad..! Her reaction was so over the top! Not enjoyable..or funny at all..just embarrassing and waste of time.
I was shocked that Todd still opened his mouth to mock his mum, I'm so tired of seeing him-I had hoped he had gone for good!
I do hope that Gail ends up alone, she doesn't deserve anyone..stupid cow.

Julie's dinner was enjoyable to watch. Dev doesn't deserve any happiness either. And yes-I hope too that Julie dumps Brian as well, and finds true love with someone. Maybe she'll send a postcard later-would be nice to know ;)

I think it was so rotten thing to do for that poor 'Julie Carp' and for Brian-but especially for that woman, no matter how deluded she might have been(even more rotten in that case actually..) That wasn't funny, and I do hope Tracy will get some punishment for everything soon. I doubt it though as everyone is starting to forget the fire...

----------

lizann (30-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

The scrap between Gail and Eileen was funny at times but I felt it was trying too hard.  It might have worked better if it was played straight.

I'm very glad Julie gave Dev a such a forthright piece of her mind.  The sleazebag deserved it!




> I am sure kylie and david were cuddled up on the sofa. Writers need to remember current story lines


That was strange.  I wondered if it was the camera angle rather than them being nestled together?




> Liz's man is from the brewery. Whether he's in charge, I don't know.


I don't think he's in charge.  Wasn't he with one of his superiors the night Liz and Erica first met him in the Bistro?




> I like Michael, he's funny at times and it's a refreshing change to see someone show remorse for their crimes in Soap.


I can't make up my mind about Michael.  Sometimes I think he's a badly acted drip, and other times he amuses me.  Agreed about the remorse though.




> Michael is starting to soften again for Gail


He'd softened completely before he heard Gail badmouthing him to the whole street.  I was surprised he forgave her so quickly for the Gavin lie.

----------

tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

..

----------


## parkerman

I know I've been in a bit of a minority ever since he first appeared but I've liked Les Dennis as Michael all along.

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015), Perdita (30-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> He'd softened completely before he heard Gail badmouthing him to the whole street.  I was surprised he forgave her so quickly for the Gavin lie.


I guess he loves her and in the back of his mind he does know that she did it for the right reasons in her view ....

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> I know I've been in a bit of a minority ever since he first appeared but I've liked Les Dennis as Michael all along.


Me too, much to my surprise

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015), parkerman (30-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Dazzle

> I know I've been in a bit of a minority ever since he first appeared but I've liked Les Dennis as Michael all along.





> Me too, much to my surprise


I must admit I've been surprised to find myself liking him more and more.  In my opinion both he and Gail are much more watchable when they're not cooing and simpering over each other.  Hopefully that phase is for the most part well and truly over.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (30-06-2015), Perdita (30-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

did michael visit his real son gavin's grave and his ex wife, thought she'd come gunning for gail and andy for their lies

----------

mariba (30-06-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> did michael visit his real son gavin's grave and his ex wife, thought she'd come gunning for gail and andy for their lies


He definitely mentioned visiting his ex wife and I think he might have said about visiting the grave too.  There've been surprisingly few repercussions for the lies and fraud for both Andy and Gail.  :Wal2l:

----------

lizann (30-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Deleted

----------


## lizann

> He definitely mentioned visiting his ex wife and I think he might have said about visiting the grave too.  There've been surprisingly few repercussions for the lies and fraud for both Andy and Gail.


mikey must not have told the ex about gail and andy's lies as if he had she be gunning for them and have the police contacted

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015), tammyy2j (02-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> He definitely mentioned visiting his ex wife and I think he might have said about visiting the grave too.  There've been surprisingly few repercussions for the lies and fraud for both Andy and Gail.


mikey must not have told the ex about gail and andy's lies as if he had she be gunning for them and have the police contacted

----------


## lizann

will michelle ever miss her keys of carla's gaff that tracy took

 mikey wants a divorce then he should move away from where gail lives if he don't want to see her

----------


## lizann

will michelle ever miss her keys of carla's gaff that tracy took

 mikey wants a divorce then he should move away from where gail lives if he don't want to see her

----------

mariba (02-07-2015), tammyy2j (02-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> will michelle ever miss her keys of carla's gaff that tracy took


I'd guess she might miss them in time for the live September episode.......

----------


## Dazzle

> will michelle ever miss her keys of carla's gaff that tracy took


Even when/if Michelle does notice they're gone, why would she connect them to the fire now?  There's been no suggestion anyone else was involved and even Carla accepts she left the candle lit.  It'd be a miracle now if Tracey's involvement was discovered - unless she confesses.

Good to have Steve and Cookie back. I've missed their charming presence. Since Cookie is Simon Gregson's real life pet, I'm guessing he brings her on set with him which explains why she only appears when he's there.

It seems Tony might crawl out from under his rock now that Liz has declared war.  About time!

----------

maidmarian (02-07-2015), tammyy2j (02-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The fire report has already been done and Carla got the blame officially for leaving the candle?   :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2015), maidmarian (02-07-2015), tammyy2j (02-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

> He definitely mentioned visiting his ex wife and I think he might have said about visiting the grave too.  There've been surprisingly few repercussions for the lies and fraud for both Andy and Gail.


He did visit her, and you're right about the lack of repercussions. I was surprised that the visit wasn't shown on screen also. Why hasn't anyone reported Andy to the police? The whole street knows he's not Gavin, and he's not someone they've known for years as Gail is.

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2015), tammyy2j (02-07-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> will michelle ever miss her keys of carla's gaff that tracy took
> 
>  mikey wants a divorce then he should move away from where gail lives if he don't want to see her


I thought Tracy put the keys back?

I think Michael wants to see others in the street.

----------


## parkerman

> I thought Tracy put the keys back?


When? I don't remember that.

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2015), Glen1 (02-07-2015), mariba (04-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Michael cannot forgive Andy and not forgive Gail. It was Andy who started it in the first place. But I do like the way Andy was desperate to help and take Michael in. Shows he really cares. No they never got the keys back. I suppose with all the panel and the door being kicked in the locks had to be changed. so finding old keys not an issue now.

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2015), Glen1 (02-07-2015), lizann (02-07-2015), tammyy2j (02-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I meant panic

----------


## Glen1

Michaels character has got so boring ,never found it that interesting in any case . Wish Mavis Wilton would pop back for a short cameo role ,meet up with him, have the dual Mavis conversation and then they go off together  into the sunset. Rita joining them wouldn't go amiss   :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2015), lizann (02-07-2015), maidmarian (02-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Good to have Steve and his pet dog back, I laughed at him taking the dog for a walk with Lloyd but he was carrying the dog  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Michael cannot forgive Andy and not forgive Gail. It was Andy who started it in the first place.


Michael had forgiven Gail until the fight in the street (when he overheard Gail saying some very hurtful things about him).

I don't think he's completely forgiven Andy yet but was desperate for somewhere to stay.  No doubt he'll thaw after being forced to spend time with Andy.

----------

Glen1 (02-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Michaels character has got so boring ,never found it that interesting in any case . Wish Mavis Wilton would pop back for a short cameo role ,meet up with him, have the dual Mavis conversation and then they go off together  into the sunset. Rita joining them wouldn't go amiss


what a great idea. Seeing  double Mavis would
 shock Norris.He'd be off to  Specsavers.!!

Actually -tho Mavis was meant to be a sort of quiet
mouse type character- she was more than capable
of holding her own with a sharp one-liner* when
Rita was having one of her belittling or self-
 important interludes!!

* not in Blanches league but much better than
Rita-I think.

----------

Glen1 (02-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> When? I don't remember that.


I thought she put them back shortly after she let herself in.  I was thinking they'd have her fingerprints on them.  I could be wrong though.

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Mary forgotten about her motorhome or is Todd living in it now somewhere  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Also has Julie sold or rented out the flat she and Brian bought from Jason?

----------

lizann (03-07-2015), Perdita (03-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

has mary even said anything about it, dev never questioned her living in his house

----------


## Perdita

Bye Julie, I will miss you and maybe you and Brian will become a couple again xxx

----------

maidmarian (04-07-2015), mariba (04-07-2015), tammyy2j (05-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

did julie give any notice to carla

 cathy a hoarder what a mess

----------


## lizann

did julie give any notice to carla

 cathy a hoarder what a mess

----------


## Kim

And there was me hoping that the police would be following up after the fire.

----------

lizann (04-07-2015), mariba (04-07-2015), tammyy2j (05-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> did julie give any notice to carla


You donÂ´t need to in soapland ... you just leave your workplace when you have to without consulting bosses/ colleagues :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015), lizann (04-07-2015), maidmarian (04-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Has Mary forgotten about her motorhome or is Todd living in it now somewhere  
> 
> Also has Julie sold or rented out the flat she and Brian bought from Jason?


I presume it got crushed... did she not mention something about not being able to afford it? That may have extended to fines and the clamping release charge.

----------


## parkerman

> did julie give any notice to carla


She asked Sean to let Carla know. Plenty of notice!

Did Brian take any luggage? :Confused:

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015), lizann (04-07-2015), maidmarian (04-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Michael cannot forgive Andy and not forgive Gail.


Maybe yes-Andy started it, but Gail was Michael's girlfriend/wife to be- what she did id quite unforgivable, the extent she went with her lies. She's the one who should have stopped it all in time and allowed Michael to know the truth, regardless of the consequences. Well-she's messed it all up now in any case(as always) by telling everyone what she really thinks of him! Classy Gail..not.

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015), maidmarian (04-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> She asked Sean to let Carla know. Plenty of notice!
> 
> Did Brian take any luggage?


Are you concerned Brian took.Kens Kimono??

Perhaps had an eye on it for yourself!" :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015), parkerman (04-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I was just thinking that if he was going off for three months it might have taken him a bit longer to get packed.

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015), maidmarian (04-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe he was packed already to leave Kens as Julie was leaving the street. Or he had an idea that there may be a chance of a last minute change.

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm sorry to see Julie go but the impression we were given that Brian would win her back left a bit of a bad taste in my mouth.  Much as I enjoy watching the character of Brian, he treated Julie appallingly.  I wanted her to have the strength and self-respect to go on the cruise on her own.




> did julie give any notice to carla





> She asked Sean to let Carla know. Plenty of notice!


The bizarre thing about not speaking to Carla (ever heard of the phone?) is that Julie must be expecting to come back to Coronation Street after the holiday so she'll want her job left open.  Who would walk away from a job they needed without a word? 




> Did Brian take any luggage?


After Julie got into the taxi the scene cut to the Rovers for a minute or two, then back to Julie and Brian in the taxi.  Therefore Brian could theoretically have had time to pop home and grab his things (which were probably already mostly in bags).  It's unthinkable that he just hopped into the taxi and went on holiday with no luggage at all - which is what the editing suggested!  :Wal2l:  




> Are you concerned Brian took.Kens Kimono??
> 
> Perhaps had an eye on it for yourself!\"


Surely not after Brian's comment about the feeling of silk against bare skin!  :Sick:  

Cathy's hoard looked unrealistically bright and shiny. Rooms full of junk take years to accumulate and are usually covered in a thick layer of dust and cobwebs because there's no access to clean. As a child I used to have piano lessons in a house like that, though hoarding wasn't well known as a mental health problem at the time.

I do think it's an original soap story and could be good if handled well.  However, I suspect we won't be delving too deeply into Cathy's psyche and that it'll be glossed over quickly.

I think it was stupid writing to get Nick and Erica back together. Even they know it's doomed to failure!  :Wal2l:

----------


## lizann

we will hear of julie having a holiday cruise romance so wont be returning or she will fall overboard lost at sea

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> we will hear of julie having a holiday cruise romance so wont be returning


We know she won't be returning but she doesn't at the moment.




> or she will fall overboard lost at sea


I hope not!  :EEK!:

----------


## maidmarian

> We know she won't be returning but she doesn't at the moment
> or she may fall overboard
> 
> I hope not!


I know you dont watch it but it -but it did
happen in ED* some years ago(with a bit of
a push)
And theres more than usual resurrecting
 old stories or re-using  another soaps stories
at the moment!!

Not that I want it to happen!

* not sure if it was when SB was producer

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

> I presume it got crushed... did she not mention something about not being able to afford it? That may have extended to fines and the clamping release charge.


Where does Mary's mother live?

----------


## lizann

i found the scenes for deirdre's return and party very ott tonight

----------

mariba (07-07-2015), tammyy2j (07-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

Has Deirdre's birthday always been around the same day as Simon's or has hers been moved for dramatic effect?

----------


## lizann

> Has Deirdre's birthday always been around the same day as Simon's or as hers been moved for dramatic effect?


 i don't remember it before them being the same

----------


## lizann

> Has Deirdre's birthday always been around the same day as Simon's or as hers been moved for dramatic effect?


 i don't remember it before them being the same

----------


## Perdita

Not sure if they share the same date but I remember both characters having a birthday in July

----------


## mariba

Plus that I felt they were all struggling not to cry when they were pretending that she was still alive and coming back..Maybe it was all too soon..Very ' Ken' though-to buy a new oven and a book for her 60th birthday!  :Big Grin:   I would have loved to see Deirdre's reaction to that.. :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2015), Glen1 (10-07-2015), lizann (07-07-2015), maidmarian (07-07-2015), Perdita (07-07-2015), Snagglepus (07-07-2015), tammyy2j (07-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> i found the scenes for deirdre's return and party very ott tonight


It's only natural the whole Corrie team are putting a huge effort into Deirdre's final story out of respect for her.  I found all the excited talk of her return very sad. I'm dreading her death being announced.  :Sad: 

Aww... I'm glad Kylie and David are back together. They work so well as a couple. At last one of the writers finally remembred that David kicked Kylie out!  :Clap: 

Sarah actually looked animated for once when she was at the bar last night!  :EEK!: 

I'm glad Cathy's hoarding storyline isn't being glossed over as I feared it would be.  One man's rubbish...

That Dan's a nasty piece of work!  :Thumbsdown: 

I felt really sorry for Leanne last night. She was getting it from all sides.  :Sad:

----------

parkerman (07-07-2015), tammyy2j (07-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Plus that I felt they were all struggling not to cry when they were pretending that she was still alive and coming back..Maybe it was all too soon..Very ' Ken' though-to buy a new oven and a book for her 60th birthday!   I would have loved to see Deirdre's reaction to that..


Yes especially Bill Roache (Ken) he looked like he was going to cry a few times to me

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2015), Glen1 (10-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Yes especially Bill Roache (Ken) he looked like he was going to cry a few times to me


 real tears tonight for all

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2015), Glen1 (10-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Yes especially Bill Roache (Ken) he looked like he was going to cry a few times to me


 real tears tonight for all

----------

tammyy2j (08-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

I just can't see Bev but 'Hidly' and was waiting Mrs.Brown to appear from around the corner..! ..that spoiled it for me. Plus that episode should have been only about Deirdre and no interruptions. We didn't need to see Sarah and Callum.. 
But Steve and Ken in the end was really sad, and seeing Ken holding Deirdre's glasses  I've missed her all this time ,really difficult to accept she'll never be seen again..

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2015), Glen1 (10-07-2015), tammyy2j (08-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

I just can't see Bev but 'Hidly' and was waiting Mrs.Brown to appear from around the corner..! 😂..that spoiled it for me. Plus that episode should have been only about Deirdre and no interruptions. We didn't need to see Sarah and Callum.. 
But Steve and Ken in the end was really sad, and seeing Ken holding Deirdre's glasses 😢 I've missed her all this time ,really difficult to accept she'll never be seen again..

----------

lizann (09-07-2015), Perdita (09-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

In floods of tears second half of episode, my dogs picked up on it and came to comfort me, bless them, ... I have always liked Deirdre and I think Anne Kirkbride did a very good job for the last 40years ... RIP Deirdre, RIP Anne .. I miss you xx

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2015), Glen1 (10-07-2015), lizann (09-07-2015), maidmarian (08-07-2015), mariba (09-07-2015), sarah c (09-07-2015), tammyy2j (08-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I just can't see Bev but 'Hidly' and was waiting Mrs.Brown to appear from around the corner..! ��..that spoiled it for me. Plus that episode should have been only about Deirdre and no interruptions. We didn't need to see Sarah and Callum.. 
> *But Steve and Ken in the end was really sad, and seeing Ken holding Deirdre's glasses* �� I've missed her all this time ,really difficult to accept she'll never be seen again..


So sad those scenes

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2015), Glen1 (10-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I just can't see Bev but 'Hidly' and was waiting Mrs.Brown to appear from around the corner..! 😂..that spoiled it for me. Plus that episode should have been only about Deirdre and no interruptions. We didn't need to see Sarah and Callum.. 
> But Steve and Ken in the end was really sad, and seeing Ken holding Deirdre's glasses 😢 I've missed her all this time ,really difficult to accept she'll never be seen again..


 no need at all for sarah ever

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2015), Glen1 (10-07-2015), mariba (09-07-2015), parkerman (09-07-2015), tammyy2j (09-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I just can't see Bev but 'Hidly' and was waiting Mrs.Brown to appear from around the corner..! 😂..that spoiled it for me. Plus that episode should have been only about Deirdre and no interruptions. We didn't need to see Sarah and Callum.. 
> But Steve and Ken in the end was really sad, and seeing Ken holding Deirdre's glasses 😢 I've missed her all this time ,really difficult to accept she'll never be seen again..


 no need at all for sarah ever

----------


## Dazzle

That was difficult to watch. I don't know if I can cope with the funeral.  :Sad: 

Liz was the character who set me off the most.  Beverly Callard was of course best friends with Anne in real life, so I knew everything she said about Deirdre was real to her.  Her expression said it was all too real too.  :Sad: 

I was thinking while watching that I don't know if I'd believe it if someone I barely knew announced that a loved one had died. Then I realised it's easy to tell when someone's shocked to the core; you'd instinctively know they were telling the truth.

I was surprised Ken didn't go and see Deirdre at the hospital, but that might be mentioned in the next episode.

RIP Deirdre.  :Crying:

----------

Glen1 (10-07-2015), maidmarian (09-07-2015), Perdita (09-07-2015), tammyy2j (09-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Emily made me cry

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2015), mariba (09-07-2015), sarah c (09-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

I found it strange though..that Bev said Deirdre had died that afternoon?? Yet she had already driven all the way to Manchester(wherever she lives, can't be just around the corner) while all upset herself-how did she manage that? Plus that she also had Deirdre's glasses and stuff..I don't know, but somehow phonecall would have felt more natural..She could have arrived later to funeral etc. And as said, I just saw 'Hidly' when I saw Bev  :Big Grin:  Sorry..
All and all the whole episode was too rushed-double episode would have been better for it..or at least it should have been just about Deirdre and Barlows, no Platts or Michael/Eileen..
I'm sure they are going to ruin the funeral episode with some other rubbish as well.
Miss you Deirdre..rip  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (10-07-2015), lizann (09-07-2015), parkerman (09-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

I found it strange though..that Bev said Deirdre had died that afternoon?? Yet she had already driven all the way to Manchester(wherever she lives, can't be just around the corner) while all upset herself-how did she manage that? Plus that she also had Deirdre's glasses and stuff..I don't know, but somehow phonecall would have felt more natural..She could have arrived later to funeral etc. And as said, I just saw 'Hidly' when I saw Bev  :Big Grin:  Sorry..
All and all the whole episode was too rushed-double episode would have been better for it..or at least it should have been just about Deirdre and Barlows, no Platts or Michael/Eileen..
I'm sure they are going to ruin the funeral episode with some other rubbish as well.
Miss you Deirdre..rip  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mariba

I must say-for the first time ever..Ken looked very fragile and small.. :Sad: 
Whenever he's gone too, I don't think there's much point for Corrie to go on as Barlows=Coronation Street for me. <3

----------


## mariba

I must say-for the first time ever..Ken looked very fragile and small.. :Sad: 
Whenever he's gone too, I don't think there's much point for Corrie to go on as Barlows=Coronation Street for me. <3

----------


## swmc66

Bev looked so immaculate not a hair out of place and make up. If i had found my friend dead a few hours before i would have been a wreck. When my elderley next door neighbour died i was just about to leave my house for work all done up but realised something was wrong. A few hours laterwith police  ambulances everyone turning up my house i was in a right state. Never got to work that day as everyone on the street wanted to be nearby and camped out in my house as she was much loved.

----------

mariba (10-07-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> In floods of tears second half of episode, my dogs picked up on it and came to comfort me, bless them, ... I have always liked Deirdre and I think Anne Kirkbride did a very good job for the last 40years ... RIP Deirdre, RIP Anne .. I miss you xx


same here!!! and my dogs all gave me cuddles?? they know don't they

----------

Perdita (09-07-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> no need at all for sarah ever


hey I resent that!!!!    ;-)

----------

lizann (10-07-2015), parkerman (09-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think that episode should have only been set in or around the Barlow house no need for other scenes featuring Callum, Sarah, Michelle, Erica, Michael and Andrea etc., 

The scene of Ken and her glasses and with Steve was heartbreaking

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2015), Glen1 (10-07-2015), lizann (09-07-2015), Perdita (09-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

The mention of Deirdre's habit of calling her daughter "Tracyluv" was very poignant and quite funny at the same time.

I assume that Audrey was inserted into the Barlow scenes because she's going to be Ken's rock throughout his grief for Deirdre. I don't mind the idea of them getting together at some point but hope it doesn't happen any time soon.




> Bev looked so immaculate not a hair out of place and make up. If i had found my friend dead a few hours before i would have been a wreck. When my elderley next door neighbour died i was just about to leave my house for work all done up but realised something was wrong. A few hours laterwith police  ambulances everyone turning up my house i was in a right state. Never got to work that day as everyone on the street wanted to be nearby and camped out in my house as she was much loved.


It must have been a dreadful shock for you finding your neighbour dead. I'm not surprised you didn't manage to get to work that day.  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

kate ford's bad acting showing again, no need for sarah and callum

----------


## tammyy2j

I didn't like the door of the pub blowing open scene 

Where did Emily go, I was expecting to see her with Tracy at the Barlow house, did Rita and Norris send her home alone upset

----------


## lizann

emily may have wanted to be alone or had to babysit, she is tracy's godmother she should have checked on her, why did steve phone michelle

----------


## Dazzle

I'm still finding it strange that the Barlows have yet to seek official confirmation of Deirdre's death.  Just because they believe Bev doesn't mean they can even begin to process Deirdre's sudden death without proof. Nobody's spoken to the police or seen her body, or even mentioned doing so. I find it very odd. 

It's been nice to hear Emily and Roy's early memories of Deirdre.

I don't approve of Leanne pushing Simon for a reaction to his nan's death. She needs to let him process it in his own time - or she'll provoke his anger. Maybe she's cottoned on to that by now...  :Wal2l: 




> Where did Emily go, I was expecting to see her with Tracy at the Barlow house, did Rita and Norris send her home alone upset


Rita took Emily home when she was so upset at the end of Wednesday's episode. She probably needed time to herself.  :Sad: 




> ...why did steve phone michelle


He was being thoughtful and explaining why he'd disappeared.

----------

Glen1 (10-07-2015), lizann (10-07-2015), parkerman (10-07-2015), tammyy2j (11-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

So many things wrong again on this episode.. Nothing feels natural and I was expecting it would as the actress is actually gone in real life so all the emotions should be even stronger and more easily shown.. But no. Why did Carla have to join Roy to go and see Ken? She should have known better.. Without her Roy could have got to see Ken and he could have shared those memories with him instead with Carla and Cathy. .I felt sorry for Tracy but the moment was ruined by Liz. I was expecting her to squeeze her tight. Instead she went on saying how strong tracy must be now for ken and amy? ! I don't think that's the first thing to say right after someone losing their mom ! Yes - the door opening scene was really stupid !! I wish they did something more beautiful like deirdre appearing to tracy or something.. And all this nonsense about food in the pub?? Well we are still alive and must eat too!! No wonder corrie doesn't win any prizes these days.. pure rubbish!

----------


## mariba

And yes - totally wrong from leanne to expect simon to show emotion! Plus does anyone near him understand what he's been through?? Doesn't look like it

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

now deirdre had a tin with valuables to her and her funeral plan in a letter which tracy knew how?

----------

mariba (11-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm shocked I tell you, absolutely shocked! 

How is it possible for Roy of all people to make such a serious mistake? 

The Emperor Penguin eggs brought back from Scott's expedition are not in The British Museum. They are in the Natural History Museum.

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), Glen1 (11-07-2015), maidmarian (11-07-2015), mariba (11-07-2015), sarah c (11-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> now deirdre had a tin with valuables to her and her funeral plan in a letter which tracy knew how?


I was shocked that Tracy opened the letter .. It said To Whom It May Concern but I think it should have been Ken not her to read the letter first  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (11-07-2015), mariba (11-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

Everything about Deirdre's death-all acting included-feels so unnatural..! And so rushed! She only died on Wednesday, and unless she was a Catholic or Muslim or Hindu etc. she wouldn't be buried that quickly. Yes I know in soapland time goes faster but this is too fast.. They should have given it a week for everyone to come to terms with her death first..just slow down a bit. Now it just feels like they want to get rid of her and move on. Doesn't do justice for poor Anne  :Sad: 
And yes-finding that tin so easily, and surprise surprise with a letter inside, was a joke! And then Tracy reading it, instead of Ken.. If they gave it  bit more time, Ken could have gone through her things quietly and found it..and maybe Deirdre could have appeared to him while he was reading the letter by himself..that would have been very touching..Corrie really is going downhill..

----------

Glen1 (11-07-2015), Perdita (11-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

Everything about Deirdre's death-all acting included-feels so unnatural..! And so rushed! She only died on Wednesday, and unless she was a Catholic or Muslim or Hindu etc. she wouldn't be buried that quickly. Yes I know in soapland time goes faster but this is too fast.. They should have given it a week for everyone to come to terms with her death first..just slow down a bit. Now it just feels like they want to get rid of her and move on. Doesn't do justice for poor Anne  :Sad: 
And yes-finding that tin so easily, and surprise surprise with a letter inside, was a joke! And then Tracy reading it, instead of Ken.. If they gave it  bit more time, Ken could have gone through her things quietly and found it..and maybe Deirdre could have appeared to him while he was reading the letter by himself..that would have been very touching..Corrie really is going downhill..

----------


## mariba

Why is Leanne annoying Dan all the time? I know they have a past, but when she said that she has changed, why couldn't Dan have done the same? They both may be totally different people now.
If anything happens to Leanne, I have no sympathy as she's brought it on herself.

----------

Snagglepus (13-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

Why is Leanne annoying Dan all the time? I know they have a past, but when she said that she has changed, why couldn't Dan have done the same? They both may be totally different people now.
If anything happens to Leanne, I have no sympathy as she's brought it on herself.

----------


## parkerman

It's not just that he used Leanne as a prostitute it is also that he was violent and I think she is very concerned for Liz.

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), Glen1 (11-07-2015), Perdita (11-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

When did CarlaÂ´s gambling addiction start?

----------

mariba (11-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Moving scenes at the Barlow house last night.




> now deirdre had a tin with valuables to her and her funeral plan in a letter which tracy knew how?


Tracey said she knew Deirdre had a tin where she used to keep personal bits and bobs and thought it was worth looking. It was a bit contrived but not totally unrealistic that Deirdre would leave a letter containing her last wishes there.

Tracy had a nerve claiming to be a Christian! At least she had the grace to look ashamed when Yasmeen was so obviously still grief-stricken over Kal.  Wouldn't it be lovely if the shock of Deirdre's death caused her to re-evaluate and confess her part in the fire. I won't hold my breath though.  :Wal2l: 

I was surprised Carla held the poker game in the cafe knowing how much it'd hurt Roy. I suppose it was done to show how strong her addiction's becoming, but it would have been so easy for her to have found another location (the empty factory?) that it seemed out of character in my opinion.  :Searchme: 




> I'm shocked I tell you, absolutely shocked! 
> 
> How is it possible for Roy of all people to make such a serious mistake? 
> 
> The Emperor Penguin eggs brought back from Scott's expedition are not in The British Museum. They are in the Natural History Museum.


Scandalous! You should write a strongly worded letter of complaint to ITV and OFCOM!  :Big Grin: 




> Why is Leanne annoying Dan all the time? I know they have a past, but when she said that she has changed, why couldn't Dan have done the same? They both may be totally different people now.


The difference is Leanne wasn't hurting anyone.  Men who are violent to woman are unlikely to change and, as Parkerman says, Leanne's concerned for Liz's safety.

----------

Glen1 (11-07-2015), parkerman (11-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> When did CarlaÂ´s gambling addiction start?


Since the fire.  It's happened fast but Carla has an addictive personality and is consumed by guilt, so I can believe she's become dependant on it so quickly.

----------

Glen1 (11-07-2015), parkerman (11-07-2015), Perdita (11-07-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> So many things wrong again on this episode.. Nothing feels natural and I was expecting it would as the actress is actually gone in real life so all the emotions should be even stronger and more easily shown.. But no. Why did Carla have to join Roy to go and see Ken? She should have known better.. Without her Roy could have got to see Ken and he could have shared those memories with him instead with Carla and Cathy. .I felt sorry for Tracy but the moment was ruined by Liz. I was expecting her to squeeze her tight. Instead she went on saying how strong tracy must be now for ken and amy? ! I don't think that's the first thing to say right after someone losing their mom ! Yes - the door opening scene was really stupid !! I wish they did something more beautiful like deirdre appearing to tracy or something.. And all this nonsense about food in the pub?? Well we are still alive and must eat too!! No wonder corrie doesn't win any prizes these days.. pure rubbish!


my Mum sadly  died in 2005, and I had to break the news to a neighbour  -she patted my knee and told me I had to now be strong??!! it stopped me from grieving properly

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> my Mum sadly  died in 2005, and I had to break the news to a neighbour  -she patted my knee and told me I had to now be strong??!! it stopped me from grieving properly


I know people mean well when they say "be strong" but it can have a devastating effect, especially on the young.  Burying your feelings is the worst thing you can do.

Sorry to hear about your mum.  :Sad:

----------

sarah c (13-07-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> now deirdre had a tin with valuables to her and her funeral plan in a letter which tracy knew how?


Tracy found the tin too quickly, I guess she'd rummaged through that previously. As you say she seemed very aware of its contents.

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), mariba (11-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Tracy found the tin too quickly, I guess she'd rummaged through that previously. As you say she seemed very aware of its contents.


 it seemed out of character that she would know of the tin and where to find it

----------

mariba (11-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Tracy found the tin too quickly, I guess she'd rummaged through that previously. As you say she seemed very aware of its contents.


 it seemed out of character that she would know of the tin and where to find it

----------


## Perdita

She has lived with her mum for many years and I donÂ´t find it strange that she would know that Deirdre hat this tin..

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), Glen1 (11-07-2015), parkerman (11-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I agree. I can't see anything wrong with the tin episode at all. I think it not unreasonable at all that Tracy would have known about the tin nor that Deirdre would have written that note and left it in there. It was also not out of character that Tracy would be the one to open it up and read the note rather than Ken.

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), maidmarian (11-07-2015), Perdita (11-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> She has lived with her mum for many years and I donÂ´t find it strange that she would know that Deirdre hat this tin..


 tracy never showed much caring or interest in her parents or their possessions to me so that why i find it strange, in her way she does love them but her tough bitchiness makes it out of character for her to know about and find the tin

----------


## lizann

> She has lived with her mum for many years and I donÂ´t find it strange that she would know that Deirdre hat this tin..


 tracy never showed much caring or interest in her parents or their possessions to me so that why i find it strange, in her way she does love them but her tough bitchiness makes it out of character for her to know about and find the tin

----------


## Kim

> She has lived with her mum for many years and I donÂ´t find it strange that she would know that Deirdre hat this tin..


I agree. They didn't get the tin thinking that there would be a list there, just on the offchance, so I didn't see anything wrong with it. 

Sarah doesn't know how to change a barrel? How long has she worked there? Now that was contrived.

----------

parkerman (11-07-2015), Perdita (11-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

The reason I felt the letter in the tin incident was slightly contrived was more because of the speed at which it all happened, rather than Tracey knowing about the existence of the tin or Deirdre leaving a letter containing her last wishes in it.  Tracy did initially say the tin might be in the loft but then found it within a couple of minutes while the vicar was there.

----------

Glen1 (11-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

True, but Tracy didn't actually know where it was so if she did happen to look on top of the wardrobe and that's where it was she'd find it. I still can't see anything wrong with the episode at all.

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), maidmarian (11-07-2015), Perdita (11-07-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> True, but Tracy didn't actually know where it was so if she did happen to look on top of the wardrobe and that's where it was she'd find it. I still can't see anything wrong with the episode at all.


Well, Tracy knew there was a tin and Tracy being Tracy she surely wouldn't have been able to resist having a nose inside. As far as running up and down a flight of stairs going straight to the bedroom , getting the tin off the top of the wardrobe,so quickly, is stretching it a bit. Particularly when she thought it was in the loft.

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), Perdita (11-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

> The reason I felt the letter in the tin incident was slightly contrived was more because of the speed at which it all happened, rather than Tracey knowing about the existence of the tin or Deirdre leaving a letter containing her last wishes in it.  Tracy did initially say the tin might be in the loft but then found it within a couple of minutes while the vicar was there.


Ah yes, true. The usual soap cliche of person finds something in the first place they look.

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Now folks where else but Soapboards can you have a debate about a tin, in Corrie ,on a Saturday afternoon. Don't you just love it. :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), Kim (11-07-2015), lizann (11-07-2015), maidmarian (11-07-2015), parkerman (11-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

She had to look somewhere first and it's just as likely that the tin would be in the first place she looked as the last.

----------

Glen1 (11-07-2015), maidmarian (11-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Now folks where else but Soapboards can you have a debate about a tin, in Corrie ,on a Saturday afternoon. Don't you just love it.


I do love it, very much.

----------

Glen1 (11-07-2015), maidmarian (11-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I donÂ´t think it is unusual for some people to have a tin like that, I know a few in my family that have and I would immediately look under the bed, in a wardrobe or on top of a wardrobe if I was looking for it ... followed by loft or cellar if there is one. And yes, I love this debate too  :Big Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------

Glen1 (11-07-2015), maidmarian (11-07-2015), parkerman (11-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I donÂ´t think it is unusual for some people to have a tin like that, I know a few in my family that have and I would immediately look under the bed, in a wardrobe or on top of a wardrobe if I was looking for it ... followed by loft or cellar if there is one. And yes, I love this debate too


Its just the right subject for a Saturday pm.!

Im from a "tinny" family too.!

One exception was a great-aunt who hid 
loads of things over the years in her late
husbands enormous greatcoat!! in wardrobe
in spare bedroom. She also used to tie her
pension for the week in a ( clean) hankie
and hide it under one of her many mats.
It was like having moles indoors!!

The other was one of my grandads died
when I was a small child. Several of the
grown- ups were convinced that there must
be more money somewhere!
Floorboards came up etc - searched for
long time and just about to give up
when my Uncle picked up an Old Testament
- gave it a shake and a lot of old white Â£5 
notes fluttered to the floor.And Grandad wasn't
religiious as far as I know.!!

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), Glen1 (11-07-2015), Perdita (11-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't like the part that Deirdre stayed away so long because of Tracy's affair with Tony, how many bad things has Tracy done in the past and Deirdre always stood by her even if Liz is her best friend Tracy is her daughter so would come first 

I think parts of the storyline for Deirdre's death and aftermath has been written hastily, without thought and rushed, Anne and her character Deirdre was such a big part of the show she deserved better 

Did Ken and Tracy visit Deirdre's body in the morgue?

I don't mind the idea of her tin but would have preferred Ken found it on his own 

Carla should not have gone round with Roy to see Ken and Tracy given her history with Tracy, I wanted a nice scene between Roy and Ken reminiscing also more scenes of older characters remembering Deirdre would have been nice, we have a few good emotional sad scenes with Ken with her glasses and with Steve and also Emily breaking down in the pub but for me most has been bad so far maybe next week will be better

----------

lizann (12-07-2015), mariba (12-07-2015), parkerman (12-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't like the part that Deirdre stayed away so long because of Tracy's affair with Tony, how many bad things has Tracy done in the past and Deirdre always stood by her even if Liz is her best friend Tracy is her daughter so would come first


What I find strange about that excuse is that the affair was only revealed a few weeks ago.  Deirdre's earlier long absence hasn't been explained at all.  If they couldn't think of a reasonable explanation, I think it would have been best not to mention it.

----------

Glen1 (12-07-2015), parkerman (12-07-2015), tammyy2j (14-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> What I find strange about that excuse is that the affair was only revealed a few weeks ago.  Deirdre's earlier long absence hasn't been explained at all.  If they couldn't think of a reasonable explanation, I think it would have been best not to mention it.


I thought that the fact that the affair had upset
Deirdre so much and she had then died- was
supposed to make Tracy feel-conscience-stricken
( some hope) and begin the process of her
rehabilation. But its not really been thought
through- apart from supposed effect on Tracy.
Time- spans not right!!

----------

Dazzle (12-07-2015), Glen1 (12-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

after trifle throw she left over peter but stayed longer for bev at least that's how i saw it as she could have returned after the trial when peter left (i know difficult with anne's death)

----------


## Perdita

When is this court case about custody for Max going to be?  I am so fed up with the rather pathetic attempts to trick Callum ... Never going to work, surely if David and Kylie get their relationship stable and solid again, they would stand a much better chance of gaining custody than playing games..... :Wal2l:  Court cases get heard quickly in soaps so I hope the hearing is going to be soon ..

----------

Dazzle (13-07-2015), Glen1 (15-07-2015), tammyy2j (14-07-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> What I find strange about that excuse is that the affair was only revealed a few weeks ago.  Deirdre's earlier long absence hasn't been explained at all.  If they couldn't think of a reasonable explanation, I think it would have been best not to mention it.


exactly, how did deidre know about the afair? until just a couple of weeks ago, no one knew about it?

----------


## mariba

I don't see anything strange about that..Friends share things and I would imagine Liz had talked with her on the phone.
But the whole Deirdre being away for months-thing is strange though..especially when she was still quite near and yet she didn't attend to her daughter's wedding, or when Peter came out of prison..or most surprisingly-when Amy was in danger. They should have written her abroad for a long holiday with Bev - would have explained her absence better.

----------


## mariba

I don't see anything strange about that..Friends share things and I would imagine Liz had talked with her on the phone.
But the whole Deirdre being away for months-thing is strange though..especially when she was still quite near and yet she didn't attend to her daughter's wedding, or when Peter came out of prison..or most surprisingly-when Amy was in danger. They should have written her abroad for a long holiday with Bev - would have explained her absence better.

----------


## mariba

But all in all, the whole Deirdre's death and aftermath has so far been really disappointing..bad acting from everyone, and even more so, very stupid writing.

----------


## Dazzle

> I am so fed up with the rather pathetic attempts to trick Callum ...


The stupid thing is that David used to be an evil genius (and a very entertaining one at that) who could have easily outwitted the ludicrous Callum - so why is he acting like such a doormat?




> But all in all, the whole Deirdre's death and aftermath has so far been really disappointing..bad acting from everyone, and even more so, very stupid writing.


As far as the acting goes, it must have been terrible to act those scenes when Anne was such a dear friend to all of them (Beverly Callard was actually with Anne when she died).  Therefore, I think we need to cut them some slack if they weren't up to their usual standards.

----------

Glen1 (15-07-2015), parkerman (13-07-2015), Perdita (13-07-2015), sarah c (14-07-2015), Snagglepus (13-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> The stupid thing is that David used to be an evil genius (and a very entertaining one at that) who could have easily outwitted the ludicrous Callum - so why is he acting like such a doormat?
> 
> ***Reply**
> I will admit freely I dont like David- not because
> he is " evil" but because he is repititiously boring
> and pulls very childish facial expressions
> He was ok.as a 12 year old but hasnt really
> matured and is now mid 20s.
> 
> ...


I agree - I think there have been unrealistic
expectations for the storyline and people
should just be sorry that Anne/ Dierdre
has died at a much younger age than
should be expected . Anne was ill for some
time and the outcome was uncertain and
 then there was her familys grief.

At the end of a day an actor is a person 
first and an actor second- no matter how
popular and respected.
It would have been heart- breaking for
her true friends on the soap especially
Beverley Callard to act those scenes.
Its been written and filmed now- so
it should be accepted as a tribute(albeit
an imperfect one) !

----------

Dazzle (13-07-2015), Glen1 (15-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Perhaps this is an attempt to
> make up more mature but doesnt seem to
> be working.I think they need to involve
> some medical experts for that.


Your intense dislike of David always makes me laugh!

----------

Perdita (13-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> As far as the acting goes, it must have been terrible to act those scenes when Anne was such a dear friend to all of them (Beverly Callard was actually with Anne when she died).  Therefore, I think we need to cut them some slack if they weren't up to their usual standards.


  i thought given she was such a close friend they would want to do her and the show proud with some damn fine stellar acting work

----------


## lizann

> As far as the acting goes, it must have been terrible to act those scenes when Anne was such a dear friend to all of them (Beverly Callard was actually with Anne when she died).  Therefore, I think we need to cut them some slack if they weren't up to their usual standards.


  i thought given she was such a close friend they would want to do her and the show proud with some damn fine stellar acting work

----------


## Dazzle

> i thought given she was such a close friend they would want to do her and the show proud with some damn fine stellar acting work


No one can do their best work when distressed and barely holding it together.

----------


## mariba

Acting is still their work, and Corrie is a soap with a long history. They should be able to do it better. I think the main reason is that it's all been written so poorly-rushed,too many interruptions and strange explanations for events. I'm disappointed in this storyline, and so many others these days. It has to get better or unfortunately it's finished..it won't survive.

----------

lizann (13-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Acting is still their work, and Corrie is a soap with a long history. They should be able to do it better. I think the main reason is that it's all been written so poorly-rushed,too many interruptions and strange explanations for events. I'm disappointed in this storyline, and so many others these days. It has to get better or unfortunately it's finished..it won't survive.


I agree Corrie's nowhere near as compelling as it can be at the moment, and hasn't been for a couple of years now.  

However, I for one will be cutting the whole Corrie team a lot of slack for the Deirdre's death episodes because I know they must have been suffering horribly while filming.  There must also have been huge pressure on the writers of the episodes too.

----------


## parkerman

I do think it has more to do with the writing than the acting. A lot of the storyline hasn't rung true and it must have been difficult for the actors to make a good job of it.

----------

lizann (13-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I guess it also does not help when characters fall ill, you never know how long it takes for them to recover depending on illness and when  female characters get pregnant and have to be written out for a certain amount of time to cover maternity leave...some storylines will have had to be re-written at short notice and depending on where the character featured in a storyline is, it canÂ´t be easy to make it always more realistic to true life

----------

parkerman (13-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes the writing can be blamed and how is norris missing this funeral

 simon asking steve he thought he had depression  :Stick Out Tongue:  so did everyone

----------


## mariba

And now -totally out of character from Ken to be so cruel towards Tracy. Bit too harsh, whatever the reason for deirdre being away extra few weeks. Why didn't Ken go &visit her? I find it hard to believe that he wouldn't have or as a married couple that deirdre wouldn't have told Ken on the phone that she's ashamed of Tracy's affair with Tony (what a stupid reason anyway, Tracy has done far worse over the years and deirdre herself too..). Poor writing, that's it. I haven't cried once during this deirdre death -storyline, that says something. And deirdre was my favourite character

----------


## mariba

And now -totally out of character from Ken to be so cruel towards Tracy. Bit too harsh, whatever the reason for deirdre being away extra few weeks. Why didn't Ken go &visit her? I find it hard to believe that he wouldn't have or as a married couple that deirdre wouldn't have told Ken on the phone that she's ashamed of Tracy's affair with Tony (what a stupid reason anyway, Tracy has done far worse over the years and deirdre herself too..). Poor writing, that's it. I haven't cried once during this deirdre death -storyline, that says something. And deirdre was my favourite character 😢

----------


## Kim

How did Bethany know her way to the Dog and Gun? Has she even been there before?

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps she Googled it.

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

and now norris shows up for wake spread

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

Having said that I didn't think much of the writing over the last week or so, I have to say I think the wake was excellent. I loved the exchange between Liz and Eileen about who was Liz's best friend. "Well, you are now." :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2015), sarah c (14-07-2015), Snagglepus (14-07-2015), tammyy2j (14-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> And now -totally out of character from Ken to be so cruel towards Tracy. Bit too harsh, whatever the reason for deirdre being away extra few weeks. Why didn't Ken go &visit her? I find it hard to believe that he wouldn't have or as a married couple that deirdre wouldn't have told Ken on the phone that she's ashamed of Tracy's affair with Tony (what a stupid reason anyway, Tracy has done far worse over the years and deirdre herself too..). Poor writing, that's it. I haven't cried once during this deirdre death -storyline, that says something. And deirdre was my favourite character 😢


 yes both liz and deirdre have had affairs in the past

----------


## tammyy2j

> Having said that I didn't think much of the writing over the last week or so, I have to say I think the wake was excellent. I loved the exchange between Liz and Eileen about who was Liz's best friend. "Well, you are now."


For me the best was from Simon and Amy 

Who were the two older ladies who took all the food in the pub Emily knew them, were the friends of Blanche's?

----------


## Dazzle

I thought the funeral episodes were very good - both the acting and writing.  Ken's eulogy was exceptional and very moving. I also really enjoyed Ken and Amy's scene in the kitchen (thank goodness she's not completely her mother's daughter after all!), and there were some lovely touches like Blanche's One O'clock Club friends and Simon and Garfunkel's Bridge Over Troubled Water.

I would have preferred the funeral not be intercut with scenes in the Dog and Gun, and to not have to witness Tracy and Robert slobbering all over each other, but I was pleasantly surprised by the overall quality of the episodes.




> Its been written and filmed now- so
> it should be accepted as a tribute(albeit
> an imperfect one) !


I think you're absolutely right. It hasn't been perfect, but the main gist had been that Deirdre was dearly loved and will be much missed by all. I'm sure Anne Kirkbride would have been more than happy with that.

I know Ken's being hypocritical about Tracey's affair, but it's a very emotive time. He didn't say much when the affair was first revealed after all. Nobody reacts well under duress, and he was understandably upset that Tracy's behaviour kept Deirdre away longer.  Ken isn't blinkered about Tracy like Deirdre was; he knows how selfish she is and that Deirdre's feelings about her daughter's affair with her best friend's partner would have meant nothing to Tracy.

Plus the truth is we all look for others to blame sometimes. Maybe he feels guilty deep down about spending so much time apart from Deirdre and is lashing out as a consequence.  He's obviously not coping, and as far as I'm concerned Tracy deserves all she gets. She paid scant attention to her mother's feelings when she was alive.

I'm looking forward to seeing Peter now.  I wonder if Chris Gascoigne was unavailable to film the funeral scenes?

----------

maidmarian (14-07-2015), parkerman (14-07-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Who were the two older ladies who took all the food in the pub Emily knew them, were the friends of Blanche's?


yes they were members of the one o'clock club Blanche used to go to. They as a group used to gate crash funerals just for a trip out??!!

----------

Perdita (14-07-2015), tammyy2j (14-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> yes they were members of the one o'clock club Blanche used to go to. They as a group used to gate crash funerals just for a trip out??!!


Yes, that is right Sarah  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> yes they were members of the one o'clock club Blanche used to go to. They as a group used to gate crash funerals just for a trip out??!!


Yes, that is right Sarah  :Smile:

----------

sarah c (14-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

I've been reading through couple of discussions/comment sections in different papers on Facebook, and generally viewers are really disappointed on this Deirdre-storyline, and the funeral.
I'm not surprised at all...

----------


## mariba

I've been reading through couple of discussions/comment sections in different papers on Facebook, and generally viewers are really disappointed on this Deirdre-storyline, and the funeral.
I'm not surprised at all...

----------


## sarah c

> I've been reading through couple of discussions/comment sections in different papers on Facebook, and generally viewers are really disappointed on this Deirdre-storyline, and the funeral.
> I'm not surprised at all...


but the loss of Anne, and Deidre was such a big issue and saddened so many people, that they were never going to be able to do it justice? no matter how hard they tried?

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

I was sceptical to say the least about Peter's missing the funeral, but I actually really enjoyed the funeral episodes. The only parts I didn't like were Billy (could they not have got an actor back who played a vicar who knew her?); Ken and Tracy. His cold attitude in the house was understandable I felt, but he took it a bit far in the church. Plus Carla's non-attendance. Her gambling addiction isn't that bad yet surely; Sophie and the Nazirs weren't there that I noticed (Sophie definitely wasn't.)

I think the pacing has let it down - she hasn't been dead a week and she's already been buried! It's been pretty full on through the episodes since then, so although it's better than poor Jim Branning who hardly got any focus, it could have been better. I think also they shouldn't have released so many details so early. It seems ages ago that we heard about the returns of Bev and Robert. Perhaps having been anticipating something for so long, some degree of disappointment was inevitable.

Edit: And the clapping. It's a funeral, not a speech about the works of Charles Dickens! Oh, and we had three Maddie mentions, but not a direct mention of Kal.

----------

mariba (14-07-2015), tammyy2j (14-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I wish they had focused more on the funeral though and wish they had kept BethanyÂ´s shenanigans for another episode. I also found the clapping at the end of KenÂ´s eulogy a bit strange, I guess maybe they were applauding Deirdre rather than KenÂ´s speech?

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2015), Glen1 (15-07-2015), maidmarian (14-07-2015), tammyy2j (14-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I have heard applause after euologies at funerals. And you're right, Perdy, it is really for the deceased. 

I guess the idea of Peter missing the funeral is going to play some significant part in upcoming episodes. It has already had an effect on Simon and maybe there will be something about who caused Ken and Deirdre more grief, Tracy or Peter? I can't think it was just because Chris was unavailable for the episode, if it was he would probably have been left out altogether.

----------

Perdita (15-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Tracy was out of order. Cannot believe what she was planning when her mum iwas not even cold in her grave

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Tracy was out of order. Cannot believe what she was planning when her mum iwas not even cold in her grave


I didn't see the big deal in that tbh.  Announcer said before the episode "all time low" for Tracy.  I thought murder was her worst?!

----------

mariba (14-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I've been reading through couple of discussions/comment sections in different papers on Facebook, and generally viewers are really disappointed on this Deirdre-storyline, and the funeral.


From what I've been reading elsewhere, what most people are unhappy about is the intercutting of Deirdre's death episodes with the Callum/Sarah/Bethany story.  I think we're all agreed that was intrusive and ruined the atmosphere at certain moments.

Corrie never solely focus on one story as Eastenders does, and I think that's fine.  Unfortunately, the silly Callum storyline just felt completely out of place running alongside Deirdre's funeral.  Personally, I found cutting from Deirdre's photo (when the congregation was singing), to Bethany downing shots in the Dog and Gun particularly jarring. 




> The only parts I didn't like were Billy (could they not have got an actor back who played a vicar who knew her?); Ken and Tracy. His cold attitude in the house was understandable I felt, but he took it a bit far in the church. Plus Carla's non-attendance. Her gambling addiction isn't that bad yet surely; Sophie and the Nazirs weren't there that I noticed (Sophie definitely wasn't.)


Sophie was mentioned several times as being unable to face the funeral so soon after Maddie's.  The same probably goes for Carla - we we saw her walk away quickly as if she couldn't cope.  No doubt she went gambling to try and soothe her anxiety.

As far as Billy goes, surely it's normal for the vicar in residence to hold the funerals?




> I think the pacing has let it down - she hasn't been dead a week and she's already been buried!


We don't actually know how many days later the funeral was held.  Soaps often obfuscate their timelimes by not teling viewers how much time has passed.  I assume it was done that way because the Corrie team wanted a week or so of consecutive episodes that concentrated on Deirdre.




> I guess the idea of Peter missing the funeral is going to play some significant part in upcoming episodes. It has already had an effect on Simon and maybe there will be something about who caused Ken and Deirdre more grief, Tracy or Peter? I can't think it was just because Chris was unavailable for the episode, if it was he would probably have been left out altogether.


I don't think there's any way they would have left Peter out if Chris was willing to do a few days' filming, even if he couldn't make the funeral scenes.  I'm sure they'd find a way to write around his schedule if at all possible.  Whether that's what's happened is impossible to say though.

----------

Glen1 (15-07-2015), Perdita (15-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Robert's return only planned after Anne died so Deirdre was too?

I found his return and get together with Tracy were rushed and tasteless

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I found his return and get together with Tracy were rushed and tasteless


It was meant to be tasteless going by Ken's reaction, but I could have done without the scene personally.  Perhaps it was done to quell any sympathy viewers might have for Tracy over her mother's death?

----------

Glen1 (15-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

As I think most of you will know I am not Tracy's greatest fan on here....however, I do feel compelled to actually give her some support over her "scene" with Robert. She was feeling desperately alone and unhappy. Her mother had died and the only father she had really known had rejected her at the funeral, a very vulnerable time for her. She must have been desperate for some love and affection and there was her ex-husband, someone she had presumably loved and maybe still had feelings for, willing to comfort her (and more!) I don't think it is at all unreasonable that Tracy should have wanted to "get close".

----------


## Dazzle

> As I think most of you will know I am not Tracy's greatest fan on here....however, I do feel compelled to actually give her some support over her "scene" with Robert. She was feeling desperately alone and unhappy. Her mother had died and the only father she had really known had rejected her at the funeral, a very vulnerable time for her. She must have been desperate for some love and affection and there was her ex-husband, someone she had presumably loved and maybe still had feelings for, willing to comfort her (and more!) I don't think it is at all unreasonable that Tracy should have wanted to "get close".


I'd agree with you if we were talking about anyone else Parkerman.  :Big Grin: 

However, as far as I'm concerned Tracy wasn't desperately upset or lonely because she's not capable of deep feelings.  Moreover, the scene didn't come across to me as two people comforting each other, but instead as two people overcome by lust.

----------

Snagglepus (15-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

deirdre's death is all about tracy

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

Tracy and Robert scene was ok for me, I just wished Ken wouldn't have seen it..
I think it was especially cruel from Ken to accuse Tracy crying crocodile tears!! For goodness sake! Deirdre was her mum, and they did love and care for each other! As educated as Ken pretends to be, he should know better!

----------

maidmarian (14-07-2015), parkerman (14-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

He should have held back as it was her mums funeral. But she did act inappropriately later and agree it it was more about lust than comfort. This women is not normal. She smirks when she sees buildings on fire

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> As educated as Ken pretends to be, he should know better!


Unfortunately, a good education doesn't mean a person has emotional intelligence. In a fraught situation it's all too easy for people to say and do things they'd usually leave unsaid.

Anyway, whatever the rights and wrongs of Ken and Tracy's behaviour, no doubt all will be forgiven soon enough.  I'll remain team Ken no matter how vile he is to the psycho murderer though!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

I agree with parkerman on the subject of Tracy feeling lonely and she is grieving for her mum, people can do silly things at a time like this and I think Tracy trying it on with Robert was an act due to her grieving, donÂ´t think even lust came into it much, she probably just needed somebody to hold her for a bit and trying to get him into bed would have achieved that ... Ken too is grieving and saying things to Tracy he will later regret, I am sure.

----------

mariba (15-07-2015), parkerman (15-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

I don't want to defend Tracy's past actions or behavior in any way-I agree there's something totally wrong with her personality. BUT-whatever she's done, whoever she's hurt in the past-Deirdre was still her mum, and Tracy still knew her the best, even better than Ken. Deirdre was the only person who loved her unconditionally and maybe one of the very few that Tracy really loved too.
Rather than finding a letter about funeral arrangements, I would have liked to see Tracy finding a letter from her mum to herself. I think that would have been expected too when she stayed away longer because of being ashamed of her(stupid reason..but hey..)-she could have been writing her thoughts down on the paper.

----------


## mariba

I don't want to defend Tracy's past actions or behavior in any way-I agree there's something totally wrong with her personality. BUT-whatever she's done, whoever she's hurt in the past-Deirdre was still her mum, and Tracy still knew her the best, even better than Ken. Deirdre was the only person who loved her unconditionally and maybe one of the very few that Tracy really loved too.
Rather than finding a letter about funeral arrangements, I would have liked to see Tracy finding a letter from her mum to herself. I think that would have been expected too when she stayed away longer because of being ashamed of her(stupid reason..but hey..)-she could have been writing her thoughts down on the paper.

Regarding Deirdre's death storyline..I was thinking the other day-did we need Deirdre's funeral? Maybe she could have moved to Canada with Ken or something. As much loved as Barlows, and Ken are-what are they(writers) going to do with him now anyway?? It's just sad to see that family now without Deirdre so maybe it would have been better to change everything..Ken&Deirdre abroad, burn down the house and re-decorate it for Tracy&Amy etc.

----------

Perdita (15-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Wow..I can't believe the posters lining up to defend Tracy!  :Big Grin: 

Sorry, but to me she'll always be a cold-blooded murderer who's shown no remorse whatsoever for Charlie's death; indeed, she's even joked about it!  Then again recently, she was responsible for two deaths and shown little emotion about it.  She's not only allowed Carla to take the blame, she's actively spread the rumours that encouraged it!  Only a couple of weeks ago, she delighted in ruining Liz's life by gloating about her affair with Tony.  As far as Deirdre goes, it's absolutely true that her mother was the only person who loved her unconditionally, but Tracy didn't show her the same love or respect.

Tracy's past colours her present and future in my eyes.  She's been written for years as someone who's not capable of remorse, guilt or real love.  She uses and manipulates people to her own end without caring about the effect on them (and that includes her close family).  Remember, she sold her daughter to Roy and Hayley!

Therefore, there's no way that I'm going to be persuaded that Tracy's the kind of person who's going to be deeply distressed at the loss of her mother, no matter how those scenes are written or acted.  Lizann puts it perfectly above: Deirdre's death is all about Tracy.

If the writers use Deirdre's death to try to redeem Tracy, there's no way I'll find it believable.  Leopards like Tracy do not change their spots in real life.

----------

Snagglepus (15-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm not trying to defend Tracy as such and I agree with you, Dazzle, about her nature in general. All I was saying, in response to others who had posted on here about Tracy's lack of feeling by ripping off Robert's clothes on the day of her mother's funeral, was that I think there was good reason for it. And I do think that even Tracy had feelings for her mother and felt deeply hurt by Ken's rejection at such a time. We might say well it's nothing less than she deserves. That's as maybe and I wouldn't disagree with that, but I can see why she would want to seek love, affection and comfort with Robert and not purely as an uncaring selfish act.

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015), Glen1 (15-07-2015), mariba (15-07-2015), Perdita (15-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I don't deny that Tracy has some feelings about the death of her mother, I just don't believe they're feelings you or I would class as "deep".  They're more about her loss than about Deirdre herself.

As I feared   Spoiler:    Kate Ford says about Tracy: "I think she's a lot more humble these days. Because she feels a sense of loss about Rob and now Deirdre, she is going to show a kinder, more human side"

Taken from: http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015-...star-kate-ford

They can write Tracy as a changed person all they like, but I know that characters like her don't change in real life and I'm not going to start sympathising with her any time soon.  Maybe if she confessed to Charlie's cold-blooded murder and her part in Kal and Maddie's deaths, and served a real prison sentence, then I'd be convinced of a change of heart - but we all know that won't happen.

----------

Perdita (15-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

Tracy is Deirdre's daughter-in good and bad. We have to remember that Deirdre wasn't an angel either..
I've said this and say it once more-I think Tracy genuinely loved/ misses her mum, I don't agree with some comments that she wouldn't be capable for such feelings. Of course she is. For Deirdre, Amy anyway..and Ken and Peter&Si too. She loves her family-and she did love Rob(I hate they had to split them up and make Rob the murderer). But it's her darker side, that need for revenge when things go wrong..that's when she changes her colours. But of course-it wouldn't be interesting if she was good and a model citizen.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (15-07-2015), parkerman (15-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

Tracy is Deirdre's daughter-in good and bad. We have to remember that Deirdre wasn't an angel either..
I've said this and say it once more-I think Tracy genuinely loved/misses her mum, I don't agree with some comments that she wouldn't be capable for such feelings. Of course she is. For Deirdre, Amy anyway..and Ken and Peter&Si too. She loves her family-and she did love Rob(I hate they had to split them up and make Rob the murderer). But it's her darker side, that need for revenge when things go wrong..that's when she changes her colours. But of course-it wouldn't be interesting if she was good and a model citizen.  :Smile:

----------

sarah c (15-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Tracy treated Deirdre like dirt a lot of the time, and often delighted in mocking her and being spiteful to her just like she does everyone else.  She went out of her way to hurt her, without provocation, many times.

Deirdre wasn't an angel but she wasn't deliberately cruel.  Tracy spends her whole life saying the cruellest thing possible because she enjoys the hurt she causes.  She isn't even just outspoken like Blanche was: hurting people is her favourite pastime.  She's a sadist.

Her dark side is there in virtually every day-to-day interaction, it's not something that only comes out when she feels wronged.  Remember how she spitefully mocked a dying Hayley?  It's part of her core personality, and that's why I'll never believe she can change.  People like her just don't; the prison system's full of them and no psychiatric help can change them.

----------


## Snagglepus

Tracy was only ripping Roberts clothes off because she was after a s**g, she is the street bike, didn't she once give David Platt a ride.

----------


## sarah c

don't you see Tracey as damaged goods? and she has never truly been loved by anyone but Deidre? so she uses attack as the best form of defence?

people are going to let her down so get in and hurt them first sort of thing?

I am not a fan nor a hater but the psyche is an interesting one

----------

parkerman (15-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I disagree, she did not hurt to protect herself when she tricked Roy Cropper into her bed and claimed she was pregnant by him and when she demanded 20.000 quid for handing the baby over to Roy and Hayley....She did not hurt to protect herself when she claimed Becky pushed her down the stairs causing her to have a miscarriage or by getting Tony to cheat on Liz and then try to get the Rovers for herself ...and lots of other things she has done over the years that were downright nasty but uncalled for...

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Tracy was only ripping Roberts clothes off because she was after a s**g, she is the street bike, didn't she once give David Platt a ride.


She teased him but they never did it in the end

----------


## Dazzle

> don't you see Tracey as damaged goods? and she has never truly been loved by anyone but Deidre? so she uses attack as the best form of defence?


I simply don't think that's true Sarah. Ken isn't blind to her faults but he loved her enough to adopt her, and I doubt he's going to chuck her out of the house even though he's been so angry with her.  He's forgiven her many a past wrong. She's a daughter to him, and I've no doubt he'll soon forgive her for upsetting Deirdre by having the affair with Tony.

Her first husband, Robert, loved her but they finished because she cheated on him (he obviously still has strong feelings for her).  Rob loved her but in the end she put herself first by shopping him to the police (for which she ludicrously blames Carla).  Amy loves her too, as did Blanche and Peter.

In fact, Tracy's actually luckier than most in that she had someone in her life who loved her so deeply she forgave anything - no matter how heinous.  Deirdre knew that Tracy planned and committed a totally unprovoked murder for which she has no remorse and hasn't been punished, but she forgave her for it.  Tracy's now lost that support so of course she's deeply unhappy, but she was incredibly fortunate to have it in the first place.

She's had plenty of love and is far less damaged than many soap characters who don't turn into cruel, remorseless, cold-blooded killers.  Tracey has a personality disorder (probably anti-social, aka sociopathy/psychopathy) and such things can't be fixed in real life. If anything, the death of someone they "love" makes them even more bitter, cruel and determined to punish the world. 

There are many damaged characters in fiction who I sympathise with, often despite myself. However, Tracey's long-term sadistic glee in hurting others (usually unprovoked) precludes me from feeling the slightest sympathy for her no matter how the writers try to redeem her.

----------

Perdita (15-07-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

> She teased him but they never did it in the end


 
Tracy is released on bail and David Platt (Jack P. Shepherd) gives the police a statement, claiming to have witnessed the murder in return for sleeping with Tracy, which she does, desperate to avoid going to prison. 

 On 30 December 2010, after Tracy has complained to Deirdre, Ken and Peter about being deprived of sex, David Platt confronts her at home about her conduct towards his mother. After a bitter argument, Tracy seduces David. Shortly afterward, Tracy sleeps with Nick Tilsley (Ben Price); they are discovered by Leanne Battersby (Jane Danson).

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015), maidmarian (15-07-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate.

----------


## Dazzle

> Tracy is released on bail and David Platt (Jack P. Shepherd) gives the police a statement, claiming to have witnessed the murder in return for sleeping with Tracy, which she does, desperate to avoid going to prison. 
> 
>  On 30 December 2010, after Tracy has complained to Deirdre, Ken and Peter about being deprived of sex, David Platt confronts her at home about her conduct towards his mother. After a bitter argument, Tracy seduces David. Shortly afterward, Tracy sleeps with Nick Tilsley (Ben Price); they are discovered by Leanne Battersby (Jane Danson).


I can't remember that at all.  I must have blotted it out of my memory...  :Sick:

----------

maidmarian (15-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I must have blotted that out too ... thanks Snagglepus for correcting my memory  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (15-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I can't remember that at all.  I must have blotted it out of my memory...


You are very fortunate Dazzle!!

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> I must have blotted that out too ... thanks Snagglepus for correcting my memory


Thats 2 fortunate posters then Perdita.
Its branded on my memory!
Excuse me please- whilst I look for
anti-nausea tablet!

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015), parkerman (15-07-2015), Perdita (15-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Kim

Didn't Peter think to call/text to let anyone know that his train had been delayed and he would be there as soon as possible? Or did I miss something that he'd lost his phone etc?

----------


## Perdita

They were all in church and would have had their phones switched off !

----------


## Perdita

Good night Deirdre, RIP xxx  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015), maidmarian (15-07-2015), tammyy2j (15-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Didn't Peter think to call/text to let anyone know that his train had been delayed and he would be there as soon as possible? Or did I miss something that he'd lost his phone etc?


 yes he could have called or texted

 did peter's words have a change for the better effect on tracy

----------


## tammyy2j

I enjoyed tonight's episode but felt it should have been an hour long 

Has Bev always disliked Audrey or is she picking up the closeness now between Ken and Audrey?

Emily was a good fun drunk, played it well  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015), Perdita (15-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

peter's excuse for being late was pretty lame as said why didn't he ring anyone

----------


## parkerman

> peter's excuse for being late was pretty lame as said why didn't he ring anyone


 The excuse itself wasn't lame, I can quite imagine it happening just like he said. However, yes, he should have let someone know.

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Tonight's episode was very enjoyable and a perfect tribute to Deirdre.  She'd have been so pleased to see her family at peace.  I don't think anyone will be surprised that I thoroughly enjoyed Ken and Peter's dressing down of Tracy.  :Big Grin:   (Mind you, they deserved to hear some home truths too!)

I'm glad they remembered Peter's often been able to get through to his sister when others have failed.  I've really missed him.  :Sad: 

I'd be highly sceptical of Tracy's claim that she's going to change if it wasn't for the fact that I know the writers are going to try and redeem her.  Be warned writers - us viewers have very long memories.  :Nono: 

The older generation telling tales of Deirdre's colourful love life was entertaining and poignant.  I must admit to feeling very tearful at Liz's toast and Ken's final goodnight.  :Crying: 




> Has Bev always disliked Audrey or is she picking up the closeness now between Ken and Audrey?


I think they were friends until the Fred incident.  It was nice to see them bury the hatchet; I've really enjoyed seeing Bev again.

----------

parkerman (16-07-2015), tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I think they were friends until the Fred incident.  It was nice to see them bury the hatchet; I've really enjoyed seeing Bev again.


Yes, that's how I remember it. They were friends, which is why she felt all the more betrayed over Fred.

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, that's how I remember it. They were friends, which is why she felt all the more betrayed over Fred.


What happened with Fred again, I say I say what happened  :Stick Out Tongue:  did he dump one of then or cheat with the other

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## maidmarian

> What happened with Fred again, I say I say what happened  did he dump one of then or cheat with the other


Well.Tammy , pay attention, pay attention
I say And I'll tell thee.

Fred was due to marry Bev, marry  Bev , yes
he was but then Audrey says as how she
wouldnt mind marrying him. Fast madam
thats what Audrey is a right fast Madam.

So Fred starts thinking ,thinking, I say and 
doesn't know what to do.!!

So he goes round to.see  Audrey ont morning
of wedding for a chat - a chat thats what.
And after that- he thinks Well suppose
better marry Bev , marry Bev, yes
. Marry her after all.

And as he leaving Audreys - he drops down
dead - dead as a door nail Im telling you.
In the hall.

Shows what comes of having two women 
yes ,two.women ont go.
Not up.to it Not up to it - wasnt Fred.

And then that Bev she takes against
Audrey yes she does and blames her -she does.

Bit of a misery Id say- well I would -
all fair in love and butchery all fair  that's
what I always say !!

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2015), lizann (16-07-2015), parkerman (16-07-2015), Perdita (16-07-2015), swmc66 (16-07-2015), tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------

swmc66 (16-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

Excellent continuity in this episode.

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2015), Perdita (16-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Thanks maidmarian i had forgotton all that. How do you all remember these things amazing as there is too much remember. I hav'nt watched last nights episode will catch it today.

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2015), maidmarian (16-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

It was the best of Deirdre episodes last night. It should have been an hour long though, and half of it could have been still from the funeral..and no other storylines.
While they were sharing memories about Deirdre, 1 or 2 old video clips would have been good idea..just to bring her closer once more.

I enjoyed the heated arguments in the Barlow household too. Deirdre and Ken has had few of those over the years too ;)
I thoroughly enjoyed Tracy's words to Ken, he deserved to get something back after what he said to her at the funeral. It wasn't the time and place, and Deirdre wouldn't have been happy about Ken's picking on Tracy either.

Shame on Peter! How did he dare to go and judge Tracy as a parent???!!!
And I say this as a fan of Peter.


I think the change happened too fast..from argument to sweet smiles and cups of tea.
And I say again-Simon should be with his dad now, wherever he goes. If that's what Simon wants.

----------

tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

It was the best of Deirdre episodes last night. It should have been an hour long though, and half of it could have been still from the funeral..and no other storylines.
While they were sharing memories about Deirdre, 1 or 2 old video clips would have been good idea..just to bring her closer once more.

I enjoyed the heated arguments in the Barlow household too. Deirdre and Ken has had few of those over the years too ;)
I thoroughly enjoyed Tracy's words to Ken, he deserved to get something back after what he said to her at the funeral. It wasn't the time and place, and Deirdre wouldn't have been happy about Ken's picking on Tracy either.

Shame on Peter! How did he dare to go and judge Tracy as a parent???!!!
And I say this as a fan of Peter.


I think the change happened too fast..from argument to sweet smiles and cups of tea.
And I say again-Simon should be with his dad now, wherever he goes. If that's what Simon wants.

----------


## Dazzle

> Well.Tammy , pay attention, pay attention
> I say And I'll tell thee.


The post the above quote is taken from is sheer brilliance MM!  :Clap: 




> I thoroughly enjoyed Tracy's words to Ken, he deserved to get something back after what he said to her at the funeral. It wasn't the time and place, and Deirdre wouldn't have been happy about Ken's picking on Tracy either.


I agree Ken shouldn't have said anything at Deirdre's funeral (and I'm sure he knew that himself), but let's just remember who was on the receiving end here!  Tracy certainly didn't show any respect when she ruined Blanche's funeral by creating a huge scene that completely dwarfed Ken's wrongdoings!




> I think the change happened too fast..from argument to sweet smiles and cups of tea.


There was a gap whilst Ken had a nap so it might have been longer than it seemed.

----------


## lizann

yes carla tracy was at the fire as she light the candle

 bye bye peter again very short return

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes carla tracy was at the fire as she light the candle

 bye bye peter again very short return

----------

tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

There's something still nagging away at me about tonight's episode.....


Did table seven ever get their wine?

----------

tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

Disappointed that we didn't see Peter at the graveside.

I agree, very short return. I'd assumed that he was back for a week.

----------

tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am not liking the new Robert so far which is strange as I like the actor playing him

I would have liked to have seen Peter too at Deirdre's grave

----------


## mariba

'Hello son, bye bye son '?!How selfish was that?! And I think even from Peter bit too much, not believable. He's always loved Simon and I would have thought he spends at least a full day with him and told him one2one that he's got a job at the Caribbean..!! Ridiculous

----------

parkerman (16-07-2015), tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I was luckier than most because I assumed Chris was only back for one episode, so seeing him again tonight was a pleasant surprise.  He was starring on stage in Little Voice when these episodes were filmed so there was a limit to what he was able to fit in.

I suppose they've given Peter this job in Antigua so Leanne won't be able to turn to him for support. She should tell him he can't go because Simon needs him.  Peter's being completely thoughtless as usual (it's no wonder Simon opted to live with Leanne) but he should be told that Simon's so troubled.  At least Peter's selfish behaviour's in character I suppose.

Trust Tracy to think she can make amends to Carla by offering to be her friend! She hasn't got a clue lol. It probably wouldn't occur to her that confessing she started the fire would be the best way to help Carla. I notice she couldn't resist sniping at the factory girls... 

Glad to see Ken's got rid of that kimono (especially since Brian got a bit too much enjoyment from feeling it against his bare skin  :Big Grin: ). Everyone appears to have forgotten that Ken's a vegetarian!

That Dan's a really nasty piece of work!  :Angry: 




> I am not liking the new Robert so far which is strange as I like the actor playing him


I think Robert seems nice so far. He's waaaay too good for Tracey (even with the secret wife lol).

----------

maidmarian (17-07-2015), parkerman (17-07-2015)

----------


## sarah c

for me it is Robert trying to badly do a Northern accent? it just doesn't come out right??


and hooray the Kimono has gone

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> for me it is Robert trying to badly do a Northern accent? it just doesn't come out right??


I must admit I hadn't noticed the accent, but then I'm not familiar with the actor so I don't know how he usually speaks.  I'll be all ears tonight now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

It's funny, but I thought about his accent last night for the first time, though actually That was because I thought it was ok, given how he sounded as Dr Whatever his name was in Casualty. Much better than you-know-who anyway!

----------


## sarah c

> It's funny, but I thought about his accent last night for the first time, though actually That was because I thought it was ok, given how he sounded as Dr Whatever his name was in Casualty. Much better than you-know-who anyway!


oh yes better that you know who, but there were one or two words where I couldn't decide if he was Manc or Yorkshire or what he was trying?

----------


## parkerman

> oh yes better that you know who, but there were one or two words where I couldn't decide if he was Manc or Yorkshire or what he was trying?


 Manc or Yorkshire? It's all the same isn't it? It's all north of Watford Gap! :Big Grin:  :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2015), sarah c (17-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

At least Robert's northern accent is good enough to fool us southerners - unlike you know who...  :Big Grin:

----------

sarah c (17-07-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Manc or Yorkshire? It's all the same isn't it? It's all north of Watford Gap!


I'm from London mate??!! and it niggled a bit with me..

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm from London mate??!! and it niggled a bit with me..


Oops...I should change that to "it's good enough to fool us southerners with no ear for accents".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Liz should have waited to confront Dan this has made him more angry 

I think Cathy has romantic feelings for Roy

----------

Dazzle (18-07-2015), lizann (19-07-2015), swmc66 (19-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Alison King played a blinder in Friday's episodes.  I could really feel Carla's emotional turmoil during her unpleasant attack on Roy, and later talking to Michelle in the factory.  At least she apologised to Roy and they parted on good terms.  David Neilson was of course excellent in those scenes as always.




> Liz should have waited to confront Dan this has made him more angry


I was enjoying the outing of dirty Dan's secret in the pub until his daughter walked in.  I totally understand Liz's anger and revulsion, but it was out of order to tell his poor daughter.  Leanne will be the one to pay for that.




> I think Cathy has romantic feelings for Roy


I don't know...I think it's platonic, for the moment at least.

----------

maidmarian (18-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

If Roy needs a last minute driving lesson to practice his three point turn, how on earth does he manage to reverse round the corner?

----------

maidmarian (18-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I think Cathy has romantic feelings for Roy


I am not sure about that, I think she is letting Roy handle some of the household chores her husband used to do as she does not seem capable of doing them herself ...

----------

maidmarian (18-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

I can't imagine Deirdre routinely walking around singing Hot Chocolate's You Sexy Thing. If she was, why was Ken seeing Wendy Crozier in the first place?

----------


## Dazzle

> If Roy needs a last minute driving lesson to practice his three point turn, how on earth does he manage to reverse round the corner?


Maybe the three point turn is Roy's achilles heel when it comes to driving?  Mind you, I bet reversing around a corner is a lot of people's - it certainly was mine. 




> I am not sure about that, I think she is letting Roy handle some of the household chores her husband used to do as she does not seem capable of doing them herself ...


I do think she genuinely cares for him.  Despite the excuses, it appears she went to a lot of trouble (and possibly expense) to find the model train he wanted.

----------


## Perdita

No doubt she cares for him but still think it is more as a friend and she is grateful that he is offering her help in getting her life sorted, albeit at times reluctantly.  Maybe they will become romantically involved at some time but I think it is too soon just now

----------

Dazzle (18-07-2015), lizann (19-07-2015), parkerman (18-07-2015), swmc66 (19-07-2015), tammyy2j (21-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> No doubt she cares for him but still think it is more as a friend and she is grateful that he is offering her help in getting her life sorted, albeit at times reluctantly.  Maybe they will become romantically involved at some time but I think it is too soon just now


I agree it's just a platonic friendship.  They're both still too wrapped up in their dead spouses to think about anyone else in that way at the moment.

----------

Perdita (18-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

She did'nt buy the train it was amongst her clutter of things she buys and hoards. But coincidence same as the one he lost. I don't think it is going to be a romantic relationship but a deep long lasting friendship.

----------


## Dazzle

> She did'nt buy the train it was amongst her clutter of things she buys and hoards. But coincidence same as the one he lost.


What I took from the scene was that she bought it, but made the excuse that it was in her hoard because Roy was obviously uncomfortable about her spending money on him.  It's a bit of a coincidence she had the _exact_ train he'd recently lost.




> I don't think it is going to be a romantic relationship but a deep long lasting friendship.


I agree, and Stuart Blackburn has said something very similar.  That doesn't mean he (or the next producer) won't change his mind of course.

----------

lizann (19-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> She did'nt buy the train it was amongst her clutter of things she buys and hoards. But coincidence same as the one he lost. I don't think it is going to be a romantic relationship but a deep long lasting friendship.


 thought she lied about the train

----------

Dazzle (19-07-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

> She did'nt buy the train it was amongst her clutter of things she buys and hoards. But coincidence same as the one he lost. I don't think it is going to be a romantic relationship but a deep long lasting friendship.


It wasn't a Black Five as designed by Sir William Stanier as Roy said it was, it looked more like a parallel boiler Royal Scot as designed by Sir Henry Fowler.

----------

maidmarian (19-07-2015), swmc66 (20-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> It wasn't a Black Five as designed by Sir William Stanier as Roy said it was, it looked more like a parallel boiler Royal Scot as designed by Sir Henry Fowler.


I would not know, clever you  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> It wasn't a Black Five as designed by Sir William Stanier as Roy said it was, it looked more like a parallel boiler Royal Scot as designed by Sir Henry Fowler.


I would not know, clever you  :Smile:

----------


## Snagglepus

> I would not know, clever you


Sorry, I'll get my anorak.

----------

swmc66 (20-07-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplication

----------


## Kim

Roy drive Tyrone home? I hope they've got a phone to contact the insurance company and a card to pay the difference. Have they not heard of the New Drivers' Act?

----------


## swmc66

I think he will pass and drives cathy to Blackpool soon.

----------


## Kim

> I think he will pass and drives cathy to Blackpool soon.


Yeah, it seems to be heading that way. I know he likes trains but I doubt they take the train there.

----------


## Kim

Take the rest of the cake? I thought Michael was supposed to be watching what he ate.

----------


## Dazzle

> Take the rest of the cake? I thought Michael was supposed to be watching what he ate.


Maybe Gail's trying to kill him so Eileen can't have him?

----------

Kim (26-07-2015), parkerman (21-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The way to a manÂ´s heart is through his stomach ... if Michael was to return to Gail, I am sure he would be on a salad and crisp bread diet quicker than he can get his shoes off  ..  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (21-07-2015), lizann (22-07-2015), maidmarian (21-07-2015), parkerman (21-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

go on liz, enjoyed her going at tony

 does eileen fancy mikey now for herself must be interesting intelligent banter

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2015), tammyy2j (23-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

go on liz, enjoyed her going at tony

 does eileen fancy mikey now for herself must be interesting intelligent banter

----------


## swmc66

I think Liz is the best woman on the street

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Poor Leanne and Liz were having a very bad day! I'm quite glad to see Tony back but how could he be stupid enough to think he could justify his actions?  :Wal2l: 




> I think Liz is the best woman on the street


I agree, Liz is great.  Beverly Callard plays her with bags of personality. Thank goodness the writing for her's better than it used to be. She was really obnoxious when she and Michelle used to bully Steve, but she's enjoyable to watch again at the moment. I hope she never forgives Tony!




> does eileen fancy mikey now for herself must be interesting intelligent banter


They're so badly matched it's untrue.  Eileen's an intelligent woman but she's got a mean streak, while Michael's nice but very, very dim.  She needs a strong man to butt heads (and other body parts  :Stick Out Tongue: ) with.

----------

tammyy2j (23-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is everyone pushing Eileen with Michael, I agree with Dazzle such a mismatched pairing

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2015), maidmarian (23-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Why is everyone pushing Eileen with Michael, I agree with Dazzle such a mismatched pairing


I think they are doing this to further fuel the feud between Eileen and Gail ... and I can also imagine that Eileen is still smarting from being set up by Todd and she could throw herself at Michael to boost her self confidence...

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2015), lizann (23-07-2015), tammyy2j (24-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

> I think Liz is the best woman on the street


I like Leanne and Carla best. But yes, Liz is good-and very real tears..!

----------


## mariba

> I think Liz is the best woman on the street


I like Leanne and Carla best. But yes, Liz is good-and very real tears..!

----------


## parkerman

Gail is just becoming a caricature of herself. It's all getting way out of hand and over the top. Please give her some decent lines, scriptwriters and not this complete fawning silliness.

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2015), lizann (25-07-2015), maidmarian (24-07-2015), mariba (24-07-2015), tammyy2j (24-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Gail is just becoming a caricature of herself. It's all getting way out of hand and over the top. Please give her some decent lines, scriptwriters and not this complete fawning silliness.


I agree, Gail's often unwatchable nowadays.  The scene where she begged Michael for a hug was incredibly cringeworthy.  I couldn't blame him for choosing Eileen after that vomit-inducing display.  :Sick: 

I do think Helen Worth must bear some of the blame too.  She's a good actress, but she and the writers seem to have got stuck in a rut of portraying the character as silly, simpering, desperate, eyelash-fluttering Gail to the exclusion of all else.  She can be very funny at times, but there used to be so much more to Gail.  She's been dumbed-down, like much of Corrie nowadays.

I was complaining about Michael and Eileen getting together in another thread, but there's no doubt she was by far the more attractive option tonight.

----------

lizann (25-07-2015), maidmarian (24-07-2015), mariba (24-07-2015), parkerman (24-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Yessss, what a lovely slap it was too  :Cheer:

----------


## mariba

I think Sarah Harding is terrible - can't act at all! And why to slap Tracy? It's her husband who deserved that!? I'm confused.. Tim's proposal was the best! ��

----------

Dazzle (25-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

I think Sarah Harding is terrible - can't act at all! And why to slap Tracy? It's her husband who deserved that!? I'm confused.. Tim's proposal was the best!

----------


## Perdita

> I think Sarah Harding is terrible - can't act at all! And why to slap Tracy? It's her husband who deserved that!? I'm confused.. Tim's proposal was the best! ��


Well, yes, it was really Robert that deserved the slap but I see it as retribution for all the heartache and grief Tracy has caused over so many years   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (25-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Oh, the irony of Tracy saying "that's the last time I get reeled in by a man" (or words to that effect) as if butter wouldn't melt! 

I'm with Perdita in celebrating Tracy getting slapped.  :Thumbsup: 

Sally and Tim were funny and sweet.  :Big Grin:  I wonder if we're going to have a wedding in the live episode?




> I think Sarah Harding is terrible - can't act at all! And why to slap Tracy? It's her husband who deserved that!? I'm confused..


It is strange how it's the woman who usually gets the blame when a man cheats in soaps. Does this happen much in real life?  Certainly when I read other forums and comments under articles about cheating, it's noticeable the woman gets the most blame in those situations - even when she's not the one who broke any vows. It's bizarre and highly sexist - and women can be as sexist as men in apportioning blame.  :Angry:

----------

Perdita (25-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

[quote\ from Dazzle]******
8
It is strange how it's the woman who usually gets the blame when a man cheats in soaps. Does this happen much in real life?  Certainly when I read other forums and comments under articles about cheating, it's noticeable the woman gets the most blame in those situations - even when she's not the one who broke any vows. It's bizarre and highly sexist - and women can be as sexist as men in apportioning blame. :ang[ry:[/QUOTE]

Not a scientific study Dazzle - but Id say its
the reverse in real life-I find women get more
sympathy there- especially if they are looking
after any children. Which is usual -but not always
the case.

I think women getting the blame in soaps is
sexist. But it seems to be one of the soap
laws- also be dim or a doormat and if
they start out ok make them into a drunk
or generally a "not-coper"!! Unless they are
a hag or a harridan!

Its evident in all the soaps in different ways
so its something fundamental in attitudes!

As said before it would be good if a young
female character got a career or an equal
relationship.**
Times are hard- but some people in real
life manage it and it would be good if
occasionally it happened in soaps.
If people are told "not possible/ likely"
often enough it can become self-fulfulling!

** There does seem.to be a strange idea
prevalent in soap management about
what would appeal to viewers as a"good
relationship". !!

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

I don't get the logic with Callum's photos. Aside from the other issues with this storyline already pointed out, is it really of any relevance what Max's quasi half-cousin gets up to when she wouldn't even be living with him?

----------

Perdita (26-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't get the logic with Callum's photos. Aside from the other issues with this storyline already pointed out, is it really of any relevance what Max's quasi half-cousin gets up to when she wouldn't even be living with him?


Maybe he's thinking of using them for blackmail?  Sarah's already dumped him once, so if she did it again maybe the pictures would "persuade" her to continue siding with him for the custody case?  Sarah seems idiotic enough to fall for that.

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

It is obviously for blackmail purposes that he took the pictures but I think he uses them to blackmail Kylie rather than Sarah .. or David

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> It is obviously for blackmail purposes that he took the pictures but I think he uses them to blackmail Kylie rather than Sarah .. or David


Does Kylie really care about Sarah enough to risk custody of Max for a few dodgy pictures?  She seems too savvy for that, so let's hope it doesn't work.

----------


## Kim

> Gail is just becoming a caricature of herself. It's all getting way out of hand and over the top. Please give her some decent lines, scriptwriters and not this complete fawning silliness.


Agreed! It's like the Gail from the Lewis storyline or something, except that was actually decent (largely due to Nigel Havers/Lewis.)

I couldn't believe her on Friday. Did she miss the fact that Bethany invited Callum to Audrey's party to cause trouble? She would surely not trust her again after her no show at the bistro on Friday (which today was reduced to late!) And saying that nothing would surprise her because she's Sarah's daughter. Sarah wasn't that bad surely, that was David. All Sarah did was get pregnant at a young age and while I'm not condoning it, it was naivety. She wasn't sleeping around, it was a one off that she regretted not only because she got pregnant. Sarah really grew up after what happened with Aiden Critchley.

And asking Lloyd why he didn't tell them? He just did!

Scriptwriters are so bad sometimes. As if Bethany would be stupid enough to take a cab from one of the neighbours. It's too easy to get caught and she'd know it. 

Did Kevin just complain about the cost of childcare to Tyrone? Well he wouldn't need childcare if he hadn't slept with Tyrone's wife behind his back!

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2015), maidmarian (27-07-2015), parkerman (28-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

Lemon yellow? As opposed to lemon what?

Sarah seems to disappear early from even more shifts than Tina did!

----------


## tammyy2j

Please Corrie stop ruining Sally and Tim's relationship and Kevin and Tim's bromance and pushing Tim to Anna with them bounding over grandchild Miley 

What age is Faye meant to be if Bethany is 15, 12 or 13 abouts? I thought they were around the same age as Craig too

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Kim

Faye is 13. She had her birthday in March and there was the "13 and up the duff" line.

Craig has just done his exams so he must be 16, turning 17 any time between September and the following August.

Bethany turned 15 last month.

----------

tammyy2j (27-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

and now steph is 20 seriously the casting is so very wrong

----------


## Dazzle

> As if Bethany would be stupid enough to take a cab from one of the neighbours. It's too easy to get caught and she'd know it.


Agreed.  Bethany isn't supposed to be in the least bit stupid which is why she runs rings around the dumbed-down Sarah and Gail.




> Did Kevin just complain about the cost of childcare to Tyrone? Well he wouldn't need childcare if he hadn't slept with Tyrone's wife behind his back!


Everyone's forgotten that little detail, including the scriptwriters.  Surely Jack's nearly old enough to go to school anyway?  He'll be five in September (although he looks younger).




> Please Corrie stop ruining Sally and Tim's relationship and Kevin and Tim's bromance and pushing Tim to Anna with them bounding over grandchild Miley


I liked Sally and Tim's scenes and thought it made a nice change to give the actors something serious to work with.  The characters are polar opposite so there's bound to be lots of friction between them.  As long as there's still the underlying warmth, I don't mind some ups and downs in their relationship.




> and now steph is 20 seriously the casting is so very wrong


I was surprised about that as Steph seems nearer to thirty to me.  However, I googled Tisha Merry and she's around 21, so the casting is unusually age appropriate for Corrie in this case.

----------

parkerman (28-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Didn't Tyrone sell his shares of the garage to Kevin when he needed money to leave Kirsty?

----------


## parkerman

> Didn't Tyrone sell his shares of the garage to Kevin when he needed money to leave Kirsty?


Don't think so. They each own 50% still.

----------


## Snagglepus

Was it not Molly that was wanting Tyrone to sell his shares?

----------


## lizann

tyrone needed money to off with fiz after kirsty battered him so he asked kevin was it for his half of garage im not sure

----------


## Kim

Why does Callum think it's a good idea to be throwing his weight around the gym a few yards from his son's front door? Somebody could turn up at the court to tell them about his behaviour.

----------


## lizann

so safe to bet callum will make so many enemies no one will care when he is killed off, how is anyone afraid of him, he is about as tough as pee wee herman

----------

parkerman (29-07-2015), tammyy2j (29-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Was it not Molly that was wanting Tyrone to sell his shares?


Molly probably wanted him to sell his shares as she was having an affair with Kevin. It'd have been less awkward if he sold, which in soapland would explain why he can't have done. 

Fiz and Tyrone didn't get very far when they tried to disappear but I can't remember why. Maybe Kevin couldn't come up with the money when Tyrone wanted to sell.

----------


## Kim

> so safe to bet callum will make so many enemies no one will care when he is killed off, how is anyone afraid of him, he is about as tough as pee wee herman


I find him a tad more convincing than his mates and Vincent from EastEnders to be honest. Tony's mates being scared off by Robert too.

Can't believe Roy broke in  :EEK!:  I expected him to say that it was breaking and entering.

----------


## Kim

> Everyone's forgotten that little detail, including the scriptwriters.  Surely Jack's nearly old enough to go to school anyway?  He'll be five in September (although he looks younger.


Yes, Jack will start school in September. As the school year starts in September, he's the oldest in the year and has to be almost five to start (rather than 4 and a bit which is the case for many.) At least they've got that right so far. Over on EastEnders, Amy must have missed more school than she actually attended during her first year and Lily started school at the correct time, but she was later referenced as being at/picked up from nursery!

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

it is possible didn't think it would be but eileen has made mikey even more boring

----------

maidmarian (30-07-2015), mariba (30-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think if I were Tracy I would be angry Ken gave away the bracelet to Liz without even asking her or Amy if they wanted it

----------


## parkerman

> I think if I were Tracy I would be angry Ken gave away the bracelet to Liz without even asking her or Amy if they wanted it


 Ken's reasoning was very sound though.

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015), Perdita (30-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ken's reasoning was very sound though.


I still think he should have at least asked her and Amy

----------


## Dazzle

Roy berating Cathy at the end of Wednesday's episode was the most passionate I can remember him in a long time. It's nice to see - and also good that Cathy isn't magically cured already as I half expected (though I'm sure it won't be long).




> I find him a tad more convincing than his mates and Vincent from EastEnders to be honest.


I think Callum's fine as a villain too.  His storylines have been a bit silly so far, so I'm glad he's going to become darker (as long as he gets his comeuppance!).  I've grown to like Vincent in EE but I agree he hasn't convinced me as a hard man yet.




> I still think he should have at least asked her and Amy


I think he should have too, if only because I think it would've been more in character.  Maybe he thought Tracy would automatically say no (which is probably true) and that there's plenty of other bits of Deirdre's for her and Amy.  He's right that Liz deserved a keepsake.

----------


## Perdita

> I think he should have too, if only because I think it would've been more in character.  Maybe he thought Tracy would automatically say no (which is probably true) and that there's plenty of other bits of Deirdre's for her and Amy.  He's right that Liz deserved a keepsake.


I think Ken did it because he knows how selfish Tracy and Amy are and he knew that Deirdre would want her best friend to have something to remember her by, I donÂ´t have a problem with Ken not running it by Tracy and Amy first in this case

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2015), parkerman (30-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Ken did it because he knows how selfish Tracy and Amy are and he knew that Deirdre would want her best friend to have something to remember her by, I donÂ´t have a problem with Ken not running it by Tracy and Amy first in this case


But Tracy has changed  :Stick Out Tongue:  she might have agreed for Liz to have it, I would have liked to see what she would have said about it to Ken

----------


## mariba

I have a feeling they(writers) didn't really care what Tracy would say..I think they wanted a nice scene between Liz and Ken who were the closest to Anne too, just to have another occasion to share a memory of her.
I really like that inside the Barlow's house there's a big picture of Deirdre on the frame plus all those sympathy cards still..

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2015), parkerman (30-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

I have a feeling they(writers) didn't really care what Tracy would say..I think they wanted a nice scene between Liz and Ken who were the closest to Anne too, just to have another occasion to share a memory of her.
I really like that inside the Barlow's house there's a big picture of Deirdre on the frame plus all those sympathy cards still..

----------


## swmc66

Tracy has not totally transformed yet. She still holds grudges against Liz and can be spiteful when she wants to. It will take a while for her to make big changes. I know she is making an effort with Ken which is a great start. Its just one of Deirdre's many jewelery pieces as she liked. I think she was more attached to her belts.

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2015), parkerman (30-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Tracy has not totally transformed yet. She still holds grudges against Liz and can be spiteful when she wants to. It will take a while for her to make big changes. I know she is making an effort with Ken which is a great start. Its just one of Deirdre's many jewelery pieces as she liked. I think she was more attached to her belts.


 yes who gets her belts is the big mystery

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2015), maidmarian (31-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Tracy has not totally transformed yet. She still holds grudges against Liz and can be spiteful when she wants to. It will take a while for her to make big changes. I know she is making an effort with Ken which is a great start. Its just one of Deirdre's many jewelery pieces as she liked. I think she was more attached to her belts.


 yes who gets her belts is the big mystery

----------


## Dazzle

> I think they wanted a nice scene between Liz and Ken who were the closest to Anne too, just to have another occasion to share a memory of her.


I think you're right, and it was a very nice scene.  :Smile: 




> yes who gets her belts is the big mystery


Will Tracy suddenly develop a chain belt fetish I wonder?

----------


## Kim

So I take it that's no herbs, no spices, streaky bacon and Bethany will keep the money.

----------

Perdita (31-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> So I take it that's no herbs, no spices, streaky bacon and Bethany will keep the money.


 pancetta

----------


## lizann

> So I take it that's no herbs, no spices, streaky bacon and Bethany will keep the money.


 pancetta

----------


## Kim

Did I miss something there or were we just treated to another example of incredibly sloppy writing? Beth finds a pregnancy test and later thinks another Tinker is on the way, but the test was negative?!  :Ponder:  Are we really supposed to believe she found the test but didn't know the result?

----------


## Dazzle

> Did I miss something there or were we just treated to another example of incredibly sloppy writing? Beth finds a pregnancy test and later thinks another Tinker is on the way, but the test was negative?!  Are we really supposed to believe she found the test but didn't know the result?


From what Sinead said the test only showed one line, which indicated a negative result.  It must have been one of those tests which show either one or two lines, which I personally wouldn't know how to decipher without instructions!

I'm very relieved Alya's not pregnant after all!

We were treated to some unusually decent scenes of Sarah and Bethany reminiscing about their lives in Italy, and of Sarah and Gail discussing motherhood.  Writing like that helps us connect with characters far more than countless silly scenes of story-led escapades.  Depth is something that Corrie's sorely missing at the moment.

I was so annoyed at Fiz & co for clearing out Cathy's lounge.  Don't they have the sense to understand she wouldn't be living like that if she could help it!?  :Angry:   Her and Roy's awkwardness around each other is quite endearing.

----------

maidmarian (02-08-2015), parkerman (02-08-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

> I think you're right, and it was a very nice scene. 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Tracy suddenly develop a chain belt fetish I wonder?


only for wacking someone with one

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

> I think you're right, and it was a very nice scene. 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Tracy suddenly develop a chain belt fetish I wonder?


only for wacking someone with one

----------


## Kim

The writers are really doing a job on Gail these days, my mum just asked if she'd been drinking!

Carla can't have gambled that much, surely? Serious plot hole. As if a bank would allow a 30k overdraft. Carla was only transferring 2k into her personal account the other week. I don't think she'd ever start gambling straight out of her business account and I don't believe she could have kept transferring it and not realised how low the balance was getting.

----------

maidmarian (03-08-2015), Perdita (03-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

Plus that this Carla's overspending storyline comes too soon after Steve's depression and debt one.
Writers could use some imagination for a change.

Too much Gail. She's really starting to get on my nerves these days.

----------


## mariba

Plus that this Carla's overspending storyline comes too soon after Steve's depression and debt one.
Writers could use some imagination for a change.

Too much Gail. She's really starting to get on my nerves these days.

----------


## Kim

Kym Marsh must be particularly bored, having been closely involved in both of these debt storylines.

----------


## Perdita

> Kym Marsh must be particularly bored, having been closely involved in both of these debt storylines.


Think she is glad to be involved in any storyline ...

----------

alan45 (08-08-2015), Dazzle (04-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Finally Sarah you see the real Callum 

Max should have used on the gun and fired it on them all  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Carla has all new things in her apartment and can still afford to lose a lot in Vegas gambling

----------


## Dazzle

I'm quite enjoying Carla's gambling storyline.  Yes it's been rushed and there are plot holes, but I like that the guilt over her supposed killing of two people has affected her so badly.  I think this is realistic as most people with a conscience would never be the same after something like that.  It's just a pity it's not Tracy who's so badly affected.

It was very enjoyable to see the scales fall from Sarah's eyes about Callum.  She'll get no sympathy from me!  I just hope she does the right thing and confesses the truth.  No doubt it'll be strung out until the last possible minute though.  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (04-08-2015), Perdita (04-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

Why was Bethany getting a taxi to the airport? Shouldn't she be getting it to the school to pick up a coach there?

----------

parkerman (06-08-2015), tammyy2j (06-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm very glad Callum made it very clear earlier this week that he wasn't sexually interested in Bethany.  It's bad enough that he's exploiting her crush on him without going there!  :Sick: 

I found it so sad that Carla virtually begged Nick to declare his feelings for her so she'd had something positive to cling to.  Everyone involved knows his relationship with Erica has no chance, so it'd be best for him to finish it now and be with Carla.

Yet again somebody just walks into a job in Corrie!  Why couldn't the bistro have held interviews and Robert got the job like a normal person?  It's very lazy writing.

----------

parkerman (06-08-2015), tammyy2j (06-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Bethany will have a big shock later. I think she thinks Callum is interested in her no matter what he says.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Bethany will have a big shock later. I think she thinks Callum is interested in her no matter what he says.


The sooner, the better!!

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), maidmarian (06-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really cant take anymore of this Eileen/Michael/Gail triangle bs, all I can say is thank god for the Carla and Roy scenes always beautifully acted and well done

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2015), lizann (07-08-2015), maidmarian (07-08-2015), mariba (07-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I must admit I too hope that MichaelÂ´s decision which is meant to shock both ladies is going to be revealed soon

----------


## maidmarian

:Lol: 


> I must admit I too hope that MichaelÂ´s decision which is meant to shock both ladies is going to be revealed soon


Yes -I hope so. I thought it was meant to
be revealed a couple of weeks ago.
As long as it its not - that he wants to try
polygamy?f :Sick:

----------

mariba (07-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

If people are being sacked for being annoying they can sack at least 5 characters while they're at it.

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

Kevin's guilt complex is a few years too late. All that over a kiss when he had a baby with another woman! Tyrone was his mate too.

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2015), lizann (08-08-2015), mariba (11-08-2015), tammyy2j (09-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I must admit I too hope that MichaelÂ´s decision which is meant to shock both ladies is going to be revealed soon


I thought the decision was that he chose Eileen?    She and Gail were certainly both very shocked by that!  :Big Grin: 




> all I can say is thank god for the Carla and Roy scenes always beautifully acted and well done


Yes, that scene was full of heart and very well done. I'm going to miss Carla and Roy's relationship when she leaves because it adds some much needed emotional depth to Corrie.  Was it just me or did Roy seem very different to his usual hesitant and awkward self in that scene?

I know the Sally and Kevin kiss was milked to death, but I found the endless variations of them both looking guilty as hell and terrified in reaction to the double meanings in Tim's words very funny. 

Why would Michael try and break in through the front door on a fairly busy street in broad daylight?  There's bound to be a back door and couldn't it have waited a couple of hours until after dark? He's an extremely poor burglar!  Also, Eileen can't care for him that much when she's risking him going back to prison!  Still, I found Gail's glee at their discomfort quite amusing.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (08-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Why would Michael try and break in through the front door on a fairly busy street in broad daylight?


Yes, that was completely ridiculous.

Where on earth would Kevin and Sally get the money to buy a factory? I can't imagine it comes cheap!

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, that was completely ridiculous.
> 
> Where on earth would Kevin and Sally get the money to buy a factory? I can't imagine it comes cheap!


KevinÂ´s garage is doing great and Sally would still have some of the scratchcard winning that Kevin gave her, maybe?

----------


## parkerman

Factories as large as Underworld don't come cheap.

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Dazzle;827553]I thought the decision was that he chose Eileen?  

thanks v much Dazzle!
I thought -per spoilers- we should have been
told Michaels Decision awhile ago! But I either
missed it completely or it was so momentous
I didnt realise it had happened. So was still
waiting !! MM

It was described as " news " so.was
expecting something different!

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Kim

> Yes, that was completely ridiculous.
> 
> Where on earth would Kevin and Sally get the money to buy a factory? I can't imagine it comes cheap!


The 64 thousand dollar question.

Kevin is already getting a business loan to expand the garage. Two applications in a short space of time wouldn't go down well. He also has no experience in women's underwear (well, other than the obvious given his affairs.) Surely a bank would find someone going into business with their ex wife laughable and an unacceptable risk on top of that. 

Sally did say she still had some of the scratchcard money but I don't see it making much difference. She only had 100k and that was years ago. It would be more realistic (although not totally) if she/they were talking about remortgaging.

I can't believe that Carla has caused that much damage that she has to sell the factory and the flat. Annoying that we haven't seen her conflicted over whether to sell her stake in the Rovers as that should be the first thing to go. Or have the writers forgotten about that?

  Spoiler:    Hopefully Sally and Kevin will come up against some of these points and these new Connors bail Carla out. Michelle probably feels that she owes Carla after she bought half of the Rovers.

----------

parkerman (08-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=maidmarian;827586]


> I thought the decision was that he chose Eileen?  
> 
> thanks v much Dazzle!
> I thought -per spoilers- we should have been
> told Michaels Decision awhile ago! But I either
> missed it completely or it was so momentous
> I didnt realise it had happened. So was still
> waiting !! MM
> 
> ...



One of the spoilers said that Michael canÂ´t cope with something Eileen does/did .. I really want to know what it is    :Ponder:

----------

maidmarian (08-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

is carla not selling her pub share

----------

maidmarian (08-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Sad: 


> is carla not selling her pub share


Very good point. !

You would think that second business
would be first to go -if in financial
bother- before home and main business?
Perhaps its got so bad needs to sell everything!

Could be more head tossing etc from 
Michelle? :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> Think she is glad to be involved in any storyline ...


Hilarious


and so true

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2015), maidmarian (08-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

No, just the factory and the flat

----------


## Dazzle

> Where on earth would Kevin and Sally get the money to buy a factory? I can't imagine it comes cheap!


I got the impression they were talking about Kevin using some of the loan money.  Surely he would have borrowed just enough to buy the other garage?  :Searchme: 

One good thing was the writers remembering about the scratchcard money.  I don't think that's been mentioned for several years if memory serves.




> I thought -per spoilers- we should have been
> told Michaels Decision awhile ago! But I either
> missed it completely or it was so momentous
> I didnt realise it had happened. So was still
> waiting !! MM
> 
> It was described as \" news \" so.was
> expecting something different!


This is the spoiler in question:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...762#post825762

It says Michael has news for both the ladies on the evening of Audrey's birthday party in the bistro (the one where she didn't show up).  That was the evening he told them both that he chose Eileen.




> One of the spoilers said that Michael canÂ´t cope with something Eileen does/did .. I really want to know what it is


I think that referred to Eileen wanting to keep the lost bracelet.  See in this spoiler: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...190#post826190




> is carla not selling her pub share


I don't think the sale of Liz's share of the pub to Carla can have gone through in the end.  It hasn't been mentioned since - either by Liz or Carla - which is bizarre given Tony's return and Carla losing all her money.

It can take weeks, if not months, for property sales to go through, so the sale could easily have been cancelled when Liz found out about Tony's con.  If that _is_ what's supposed to have happened, it'd be nice if it was clarified!  :Wal2l: 

What was Tony's comment that he still works at the Rovers all about?  Surely he'd say he was entitled to be there because he owns half of it?

----------


## lizann

did carla tell michelle she got a loan against her business underworld to buy pub so did sell happen

----------


## Dazzle

> did carla tell michelle she got a loan against her business underworld to buy pub


All I can remember is Carla offering to buy LIz's share of the pub.  I can't recall any financial details being given whatsoever.

I'm not stating she definitely didn't buy it, just pointing that it's odd that no mention has been made of it since - even during pertinent scenes.

----------


## Kim

> did carla tell michelle she got a loan against her business underworld to buy pub so did sell happen


Yes she did. It was last mentioned in fire week when they were talking about whether or not Carla should get free drinks.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes she did. It was last mentioned in fire week when they were talking about whether or not Carla should get free drinks.


Yes, but that was just before Liz found out about Tony and Tracy's con, so the sale might never have been completed.  Liz was only selling it to move abroad with Tony.

I've been having a dig around, and it seems there's lots of confusion about who own the Rovers at the moment.  Wikipedia lists Liz and Tony as the current owners, but then it also says Steve managed to raise the money to buy back his share from Tony, which obviously hasn't happened (yet).

The following Coronation Street blog post dated 2nd July 2015 entitled "Who own the Rovers Return?" is confused about it, and the comments below the article suggest many people assume the sale didn't go through after Tony's deception was uncovered:

http://coronationstreetupdates.blogs...rs-return.html

So I think it's fair to say no one knows for sure, but it's possible Liz and Tony are the current owners (especially given it hasn't been mentioned as being one of Carla's assets in recent scenes).

----------


## tammyy2j

> I must admit I too hope that MichaelÂ´s decision which is meant to shock both ladies is going to be revealed soon


Eileen should dump him he is ruining her character

----------

maidmarian (09-08-2015), mariba (11-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Eileen should dump him he is ruining her character


I agree- but she must have had the worst
collection of boyfriends of a soap character
over the years.
I keep.thinking but I havent thought of one
thats even passable.
Any ideas!

----------


## maidmarian

> Eileen should dump him he is ruining her character


I agree- but she must have had the worst
collection of boyfriends of a soap character
over the years.
I keep.thinking but I havent thought of one
thats even passable.
Any ideas!

----------

tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Adrian Mortimer was nice ...

----------

maidmarian (10-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Yes he was. I hate they way they are making the women desperate to keep Michael in their lives. Ruins both of their personalities

----------

lizann (10-08-2015), maidmarian (10-08-2015), mariba (11-08-2015), Perdita (10-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant take to Robert so far and him with Tracy is a bad pairing no chemistry 

Mary was funny with her wedding box and so was Tracy talking to Luke and also to Leanne about Simon

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015), mariba (11-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Silly Robert, if only he had listened a bit longer to Tracy he would have heard her confessing to be responsible for the fire!!  I agree, there is no chemistry between those two

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

Ridiculous how a woman that age and a mother of two grown up girls can't get over some silly kiss with her ex-husband! Yes-talking about Sally.
I would have forgot that straight away. And Tim is so much better than Kevin ever.
I was always for 'team Sally/Tim' but seeing now how she's behaving like a silly young girl, I don't know..maybe Kevin and Sally would deserve each other and Tim could be with Anna. And make his window cleaning  business huge  :Smile:  !

----------


## mariba

Ridiculous how a woman that age and a mother of two grown up girls can't get over some silly kiss with her ex-husband! Yes-talking about Sally.
I would have forgot that straight away. And Tim is so much better than Kevin ever.
I was always for 'team Sally/Tim' but seeing now how she's behaving like a silly young girl, I don't know..maybe Kevin and Sally would deserve each other and Tim could be with Anna. And make his window cleaning  business huge  :Smile:  !

----------


## tammyy2j

I really don't want Tim with Anna, him and Sally are great together

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015), lizann (11-08-2015), maidmarian (11-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Mary was funny with her wedding box and so was Tracy talking to Luke and also to Leanne about Simon


I agree those scenes were good, but the writers trying to get me to forgive Tracy isn't going to work.  I didn't enjoy watching the her pity party last night.  It's just not possible to suddenly grow a conscience, even after the shock of a death of a loved one. We've had ample demonstration over the years that Tracy doesn't do guilt.  I thought it was pretty contrived and unsubtle writing.  :Wal2l: 




> Ridiculous how a woman that age and a mother of two grown up girls can't get over some silly kiss with her ex-husband!


I agree with you to a certain extent. Sally is making too big a deal of the kiss and is in danger of ruining everything. However, she's right to feel guilty because, whichever way you look at it, Tim would consider it a huge betrayal and would be very hurt.

As for Tim being with Anna: nooooooooo!!!!  :Nono:

----------

lizann (11-08-2015), parkerman (11-08-2015), swmc66 (11-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Why put that much importance on a kiss, it is not a life changing moment.

----------


## Dazzle

> Why put that much importance on a kiss, it is not a life changing moment.


If you're in a committed relationship, it's a betrayal of trust to have _any_ sexual contact with someone else - no matter how insignificant.  Some people wouldn't be able to forgive that.  I certainly agree Sally would do best to forget about it though.  No doubt it'll all come out and Tim will eventually forgive her.

----------

swmc66 (11-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I agree those scenes were good, but the writers trying to get me to forgive Tracy isn't going to work.  I didn't enjoy watching the her pity party last night.  It's just not possible to suddenly grow a conscience, even after the shock of a death of a loved one. We've had ample demonstration over the years that Tracy doesn't do guilt.  I thought it was pretty contrived and unsubtle writing. :wall


I agree. And it's come completely out of nowhere. This is the first time she's shown any sort of guilt or remorse since the fire.

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015), lizann (11-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

> If you're in a committed relationship, it's a betrayal of trust to have _any_ sexual contact with someone else - no matter how insignificant.  Some people wouldn't be able to forgive that.  I certainly agree Sally would do best to forget about it though.  No doubt it'll all come out and Tim will eventually forgive her.


 I'll remember that next time gran wants to kiss me.

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate.

----------


## Dazzle

> I'll remember that next time gran wants to kiss me.


Well I did specify "sexual" contact lol.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

How long until Amy argues that Simon shouldn't get any of the money because he isn't a biological grandchild?

----------


## mariba

Leanne is the main reason for simon's bad behaviour.  She's on his back constantly.. I know how it is -I have 2 kids around that age myself.. You just need to give them bit of space and never lose your sense of humour.. Not always easy, but Simon isn't that bad leanne is.

----------


## lizann

how did deirdre have that much savings, tracy will get her hands some way on amys

----------


## Kim

> how did deirdre have that much savings, tracy will get her hands some way on amys


It's not savings as such, it's a life insurance policy.

----------


## Perdita

> how did deirdre have that much savings, tracy will get her hands some way on amys


It is in trust for Amy and Simon ... Hope Tracy does not manage to get her grubby hands on any of it

----------

lizann (12-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> how did deirdre have that much savings, tracy will get her hands some way on amys


It is in trust for Amy and Simon ... Hope Tracy does not manage to get her grubby hands on any of it

----------


## Perdita

Err, yes Maria, you actually canÂ´t keep a man ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> It is in trust for Amy and Simon ... Hope Tracy does not manage to get her grubby hands on any of it


Sometimes when a trust is set up - the
trustees are allowed some discretion
about the under age beneficiaries getting
access to the capital before they reach the
age limit set in trust. Its really to stop
children being in want - when there is
some money.
Im hoping Tracy not sole trustee and not given
any disccretionary powers.!!Or we know who will
help themselves.

Deidre might not have appointed Ken -as he is
a lot older than herself!!

----------


## parkerman

So there it is, lunch time in a busy bistro and the chef decides to go off for a break. Right......

----------


## parkerman

> Sometimes when a trust is set up - the
> trustees are allowed some discretion
> about the under age beneficiaries getting
> access to the capital before they reach the
> age limit set in trust. Its really to stop
> children being in want - when there is
> some money.
> Im hoping Tracy not sole trustee and not given
> any duscretionary powers.!!Or we know who will
> ...


Given that Deirdre didn't come home because she was ashamed of Tracy, I can't imagine she would name her a trustee at all, let alone a joint trustee.

----------


## maidmarian

> Given that Deirdre didn't come home because she was ashamed of Tracy, I can't imagine she would name her a trustee at all, let alone a joint trustee.


She might have set up the trust some time
ago- before the "Tony" trouble and not
got round to changing it.
People do forget/delay doing things like that
( inc updating wills) when they are ill/ upset
and in some cases no longer have the mental
capacity.!
And if it will make a good soap story !! Who
knows.

----------

parkerman (12-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

Yes, that's true enough.

----------

maidmarian (12-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> It's not savings as such, it's a life insurance policy.


 ok some amount

----------


## Dazzle

Robert seems to be running the show at the bistro already!  :EEK!: 




> Leanne is the main reason for simon's bad behaviour.  She's on his back constantly.. I know how it is -I have 2 kids around that age myself.. You just need to give them bit of space and never lose your sense of humour.. Not always easy, but Simon isn't that bad leanne is.


I actually felt quite sorry for Leanne last night.  She handled the situation very badly but it's not easy to be a perfect parent when you're in the midst of a very stressful situation.  She's already at the end of her tether with the violence.  I've been highly critical of her at times, but there's no doubt she loves Simon and puts him first.  She's positively a saint compared to the martyr Anna Windass for example!

What Leanne needs to do urgently is seek help for both herself and Simon.

----------

maidmarian (13-08-2015), tammyy2j (13-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Tracy would just waste it. I am sure she will find a way to access it for her benefit

----------


## swmc66

Wheres Andy?

----------


## lizann

> Wheres Andy?


 must be sick of mikey and off somewhere also why has nick has let robert take over his business

----------


## lizann

> Wheres Andy?


 must be sick of mikey and off somewhere also why has nick has let robert take over his business

----------


## Perdita

> must be sick of mikey and off somewhere also why has nick has let robert take over his business


Because in a high class establishment like a Bistro the Chef determines what goes on  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Angel:

----------


## mariba

> Robert seems to be running the show at the bistro already! 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually felt quite sorry for Leanne last night.  She handled the situation very badly but it's not easy to be a perfect parent when you're in the midst of a very stressful situation.  She's already at the end of her tether with the violence.  I've been highly critical of her at times, but there's no doubt she loves Simon and puts him first.  She's positively a saint compared to the martyr Anna Windass for example!
> 
> What Leanne needs to do urgently is seek help for both herself and Simon.


Believe you me, I know what I'm talking about ;) None of us is a perfect parent, we all get stressed and raise our voices and occasionally feel like we could slap them! They drive us mad sometimes. But Leanne is nagging constantly and shouting. Simon has been ignored for a very long time too-he's had loads of dramatic events in his young life and no one(not even Ken) has suggested to get him help earlier-I've mentioned this before. Also-Leanne is not a lone parent, Peter is his dad and wherever he's gone, she should contact him and explain him whats going on. It's not realistic that child's father wouldn't be told anything-especially when Leanne(as good mother as she's been to Simon for years)isn't his biological parent. This storyline should have been done closer to Peter's return.
And I've always liked Leanne(most of the time).

You're right-Anna Windass is such an awful mother!

----------


## mariba

Just give that dog back to Steve! Enough about it already. That woman was just horrible..

Leanne-Simon storyline got more interesting..I just wish someone would suggest some counselling for Simon or for them together??

Maria is just so boring..Steph well ott with her protective(?) behavior..Quite bad acting actually..

And Tracy falling in love again..yawn.

Amy was the best.

But all in all, Corrie far better this week than Emmerdale. Enjoyed most of it.

----------


## mariba

Just give that dog back to Steve! Enough about it already. That woman was just horrible..

Leanne-Simon storyline got more interesting..I just wish someone would suggest some counselling for Simon or for them together??

Maria is just so boring..Steph well ott with her protective(?) behavior..Quite bad acting actually..

And Tracy falling in love again..yawn.

Amy was the best.

But all in all, Corrie far better this week than Emmerdale. Enjoyed most of it.

----------


## Dazzle

> Just give that dog back to Steve! Enough about it already. That woman was just horrible..


I read your post before I watched Friday's episodes so I was expecting a complete harridan!  :Big Grin:   She seemed OK to me and didn't have a go at Steve.  She might get nasty if the gorgeous Cookie (I can't help but think of her by her real name) keeps returning to Steve.  I really hope she gets to stay with him in the end.

The Leanne and Simon domestic abuse storyline is being very well done.  I sympathise with both of them.  Leanne desperately wants to tell Ken so she won't feel alone in this, but Simon's manipulating her to keep quiet at the moment.  Hopefully that won't last for long.  I've got a feeling Zeedan will play a big part in the resolution of this storyline as Simon looks up to him.  (I think Zeedan's become a much more likeable character recently.)

Tracy constantly all over Robert makes me feel a bit queasy...  :Sick: 

I agree with you Mariba that Amy's been really entertaining recently.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (16-08-2015), parkerman (17-08-2015), Perdita (16-08-2015), swmc66 (17-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

I found Anna worse than the dog's owner to be honest, even though Boo Boo is an awful name. It was nice of her to think about popping by in the future so that Steve would still get to see the dog.

----------

Dazzle (16-08-2015), maidmarian (17-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

The owner was fine. Amy was brilliant as usual.

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

What a pathetic storyline for Andrea and Lloyd. Andrea sells LloydÂ´s record for a 1000 quid to help her daughter out ... she then scours the country for a replacement record ... surely if a dealer paid her 1000 quid she would need to pay around that much or even more to replace it .. where is she going to get the money from???? Because if she had that much spare, she would not have to steal from Lloyd to pay her daughter   :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2015), maidmarian (17-08-2015), parkerman (17-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Exactly. They have given Andrea a lot of daft storylines if you ask me. First her secret marriage, her fancying Steve, the broken Chair at the office, her trying to get Lloyd to be best man. Now this stupid storyline and she still wants to stay in Corrie! She just lies constantly. What happened to her job? Does she have one...she used to.

----------


## mariba

> The owner was fine. Amy was brilliant as usual.


Well if my dog returned back to the person who found it and only had it for a short while, I would have some serious doubts about my skills as an owner!  Plus that woman was loopy!! Scary...

----------


## mariba

> The owner was fine. Amy was brilliant as usual.


Well if my dog returned back to the person who found it and only had it for a short while, I would have some serious doubts about my skills as an owner! 😀 Plus that woman was loopy!! Scary...

----------


## swmc66

Were there two scenes with the dog owner? I must have missed one. I just saw when she came to collect him after he went backto Steve. Steve doted on the dog 24/7 so he is going to like him more who would'nt. it would be hard to compete with that sort of level of adoration and love.

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

I assumed she still had her job as she seemed to be off screen for quite some time. Have we had confirmation that she's managed to sell/rent the house she lived in with her husband? He went to prison/sectioned didn't he? So if the house hasn't gone yet she'll be getting stung for the council tax, water rates (assuming they're not metered it would be more) and also any utility standing charges/packages where they weren't out of contract (I presume they kept Lloyd's Sky package or whatever.) Was there not something where she was asking when she needed it for? So perhaps she might have been able to afford it without stealing from Lloyd if she waited until payday and then didn't fritter money for the rest of the month.

I'm not quite sure why I just tried to justify this storyline when it would presumably cost Andrea more than Â£1000 to replace like with like (she sold to a dealer who will be wanting to make a profit on it.....)

Stuart Blackburn is overstaying his welcome. This is yet more "filler" and "plot device" without a need for it. I don't know why but producers seem to give up on characters when they know they're leaving (and you get poor material/writing for their infrequent appearances) until they're suddenly appearing more in the run up to their departure (presumably to meet the minimum number of episodes specified in their contract.) Why just not give them normal treatment? Every character will have their fans and this is an insult to viewers and the actors involved.

----------

parkerman (17-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> What a pathetic storyline for Andrea and Lloyd. Andrea sells LloydÂ´s record for a 1000 quid to help her daughter out ... she then scours the country for a replacement record ... surely if a dealer paid her 1000 quid she would need to pay around that much or even more to replace it .. where is she going to get the money from???? Because if she had that much spare, she would not have to steal from Lloyd to pay her daughter


I agree, though she did say it would take her a while to be able to replace the record.




> Exactly. They have given Andrea a lot of daft storylines if you ask me. First her secret marriage, *her fancying Steve*, the broken Chair at the office, her trying to get Lloyd to be best man. Now this stupid storyline and she still wants to stay in Corrie! She just lies constantly. What happened to her job? Does she have one...she used to.


Andrea fancying Steve was the only sensible storyline she's had!  :Big Grin: 

I think we have to assume she still has her job since we weren't told otherwise.




> Have we had confirmation that she's managed to sell/rent the house she lived in with her husband? He went to prison/sectioned didn't he?


Neil works on an oil rig, which is why he was away for so long when Andrea first met Steve and she told him she was single.  She mentioned the other day she hadn't been able to get hold of him on the oil rig to talk about their daughter's predicament.

I thought it was stupid writing that Lloyd just happened to mention his record was worth a thousand pounds on the day Andrea needed a thousand pounds.  Couldn't they have made the amounts slightly different to make it more realistic? Andrea could have needed more than a thousand say, but was able to cover the rest herself.


Regarding the little dog going back to Steve, cats are notorious for choosing new families for themselves and moving in with them, so the dog returning to Steve doesn't surprised me (I realise cats are very different to dogs, but I think forming a stronger attachment to a person other than their original owner is possible for any domesticated animal).  Her previous owner had been gone for months and, as Swmc66 says, Steve spoilt her rotten.  It's no wonder she missed him...  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> I agree, though she did say it would take her a while to be able to replace the record.


If she was to find a seller, they would not want to wait for her to get the funds together, surely and I know they said that her ex husband was difficult to get hold of on the rig he is working on, but surely these days messages can be passed on even there, maybe not immediately but within a couple of days. Why did Jess wait until the last moment to ask for help??

----------


## Dazzle

> If she was to find a seller, they would not want to wait for her to get the funds together, surely and I know they said that her ex husband was difficult to get hold of on the rig he is working on, but surely these days messages can be passed on even there, maybe not immediately but within a couple of days. Why did Jess wait until the last moment to ask for help??


Yes, the whole thing was very contrived.  :Wal2l:

----------


## lizann

kylie brought callum into max's life when she went back to him for drugs she needs to take blame

----------

tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

Kylie knew exactly the world Callum lived in but instead of getting out of it she had a baby with him. David and Max are the victims here. Max didn't ask to be born and David has brought Max up as his own only to have it thrown back in his face.

----------

tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I think Kylie very much blames herself, but she was understandably angry that Sarah hadn't reported the gun and had let Max spend time at Callum's knowing his true character. That was incredibly negligent of Sarah. Also, it gave Callum plenty of time to get his story straight.

I'm glad they're writing Callum as properly evil now because he was a bit of a comedy villain to start with.

I enjoyed Paddy McGuinness in his role, but then I used to really like him in Phoenix Nights (anyone remember him in that?).  I'm finding the camping storyline entertaining so far and it's nice to see Craig get some decent screen time.

David had a very deep tan after spending a couple of weeks in Liverpool...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (18-08-2015), parkerman (18-08-2015), tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

Enjoying Corrie camping scenes so far!  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

I like having Tony back, I know he did wrong to Liz and Steve

I enjoyed Corrie on camping too

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), lizann (18-08-2015), mariba (18-08-2015), parkerman (18-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

This Callum storyline has to be brought to end soon..I knew Max would lie to save his dad.
Why is Kylie blaming Sarah for all the trouble Callum has caused?? If anyone is to blame, it's Kylie for contacting him for drugs in a first place and David for throwing Kylie out. But mainly Kylie's own doing-disappearing for months...

----------

tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

This Callum storyline has to be brought to end soon..I knew Max would lie to save his dad.
Why is Kylie blaming Sarah for all the trouble Callum has caused?? If anyone is to blame, it's Kylie for contacting him for drugs in a first place and David for throwing Kylie out. But mainly Kylie's own doing-disappearing for months...

----------

swmc66 (18-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I like having Tony back, I know he did wrong to Liz and Steve


Agreed. I think Tony is a good character maybe for all the wrong reasons, but nevertheless a strong character.

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), lizann (20-08-2015), tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sinead is fully recovered

----------


## swmc66

looks like it. The crutches will go soon i am sure

----------


## swmc66

Too many new people descending on coronation street.

----------


## lizann

erika and carla as mates actually works

 poor jase standing up for the platts

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), mariba (20-08-2015), tammyy2j (20-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

erika and carla as mates actually works

 poor jase standing up for the platts

----------


## Dazzle

Beth and Kirk skinny dipping were funny.  She complains that Kirk's unromantic as she ironically orders the poor guy to strip and get into that stagnant looking lake.  I think Kirk was eminently sensible to fear leeches and other nasties... 

She got her comeuppance though. 

I found the way Jason's attack was filmed to be anti-climactic. It could have been more powerful just showing Max's horrified face with the violence itself left to our imagination.

----------

mariba (20-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

I hope Carla doesn't sell the company to either of them! Why can't Michelle take over or help her again-she used to work there?? I hope this Aidan or whoever can get it going. Alya or Sally-can't imagine either of them running it successfully.

----------


## mariba

I think the attack was filmed well. It didn't show anything-only that they were punching and kicking something, and the way these guys appeared to the pub and then lured Jason to the alley by stealing his phone..was really good. I wonder if Sarah and Jason become close again...Eva, please hurry back!

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I hope Carla doesn't sell the company to either of them! Why can't Michelle take over or help her again-she used to work there?? I hope this Aidan or whoever can get it going. Alya or Sally-can't imagine either of them running it successfully.


I think Aidan will take over with MichelleÂ´s or AlyaÂ´s help, please nobody give Sally the executive position, her head would not fit through the door any longer   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), Glen1 (20-08-2015), mariba (20-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

Very true Perdita about sally!  I'm surprised Alya hasn't got any money from his dad? I just don't like the fact how easily both of them -sally and alya -can get money together..

----------

parkerman (20-08-2015), Perdita (20-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

Very true Perdita about sally! 😀 I'm surprised Alya hasn't got any money from his dad? I just don't like the fact how easily both of them -sally and alya -can get money together..

----------


## Snagglepus

I must be watching with my eyes closed, who was Aidan?

----------


## parkerman

I think the whole idea that Carla would consider selling to Sally or Alya is ridiculous. Surely she would put the factory on the market. There would be a number of business people interested in buying it.

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), lizann (20-08-2015), mariba (20-08-2015), Perdita (20-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I must be watching with my eyes closed, who was Aidan?


http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...t=Aidan+Connor

Cousin of Carla who is joining and will work at Underworld

----------

Snagglepus (20-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

..

----------


## Perdita

> I think the whole idea that Carla would consider selling to Sally or Alya is ridiculous. Surely she would put the factory on the market. There would be a number of business people interested in buying it.


Maybe she did advertise it off screen and that is why Aidan Connor turns up???

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), lizann (20-08-2015), mariba (20-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

So Sinead is suddenly well enough to take part on 24h survival challenge and hiking in the wilderness??!!  And Ty and Chesney can't live one day without processed food and beer?? Pathetic! 
I'm thoroughly enjoying these camping scenes though..

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2015), tammyy2j (21-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

So Sinead is suddenly well enough to take part on 24h survival challenge and hiking in the wilderness??!! 😂 And Ty and Chesney can't live one day without processed food and beer?? Pathetic! 
I'm thoroughly enjoying these camping scenes though..

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think the whole idea that Carla would consider selling to Sally or Alya is ridiculous. Surely she would put the factory on the market. There would be a number of business people interested in buying it.


If she needs the cash fast and wants a quick sale so to move away she would sell to anyone and I think Sally would be better than Alya

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm thoroughly enjoying these camping scenes though..


Yes, they're extremely entertaining.  I was hysterical at Dougie yelling _"The clue's in the name!"_ to Sinead stupidly asking if death cap mushroom were edible.  :Rotfl: 

Plus, Beth and Kirk coming upon an ex-con buddhist monk meditating in the woods was very surreal...  :Big Grin: 




> ...I think Sally would be better than Alya


She could probably run the factory fine, but her lack of people management skills would have the workers on strike within the week...

----------

Perdita (21-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Sally would be completely hopeless. She hasn't the first idea how to run a business. Incidentally, who does all the HR and finance stuff at the factory? Does Carla do it all herself?

----------


## Perdita

> Sally would be completely hopeless. She hasn't the first idea how to run a business. Incidentally, who does all the HR and finance stuff at the factory? Does Carla do it all herself?


She certainly seems to do the finance bit by herself as she sacked Sally for looking at the accounts.   :Banned: 
Hiring usually gets done in the Bistro or Rover when somebody needs a job and amongst other talents is also a machinist  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (21-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, that's true, though there is a lot more to HR than just hiring and firing.

----------


## Perdita

I donÂ´t think we will ever see real HR situations in soaps, seeing they never seem to advertise for posts and go through a selection and interview process because anyone needing a job seems to have the required experience and skills, even if they have not been working in that field for a while.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, but what I meant was dealing with payroll, pensions, sick leave, welfare, performance reviews, discipline, etc. It is, after all, a fair size work force.

----------

maidmarian (21-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, but what I meant was dealing with payroll, pensions, sick leave, welfare, performance reviews, discipline, etc. It is, after all, a fair size work force.


there is a great deal of goverment regulation
 to deal with.I wont mention H& S!

Can be fines etc if employer doesnt comply
and union or ACAS involvement if employees
entitlements arent provided.
There are a few vocal employees there-
might be a mini storyline ? Ivy Brennan/
Tilsley types arent really relevant now.

Unions dont have as high% membership
as they did-but employees know about 
their rights and grievance procedures!
It is a back street factory but none of
employees is "illegal" so dont keep
quiet out of fear.

----------

parkerman (21-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, but what I meant was dealing with payroll, pensions, sick leave, welfare, performance reviews, discipline, etc. It is, after all, a fair size work force.


there is a great deal of goverment regulation
 to deal with.I wont mention H& S!

Can be fines etc if employer doesnt comply
and union or ACAS involvement if employees
entitlements arent provided.
There are a few vocal employees there-
might be a mini storyline ? Ivy Brennan/
Tilsley types arent really relevant now.

Unions dont have as high% membership
as they did-but employees know about 
their rights and grievance procedures!
It is a back street factory but none of
employees is "illegal" so dont keep
quiet out of fear.

----------


## Dazzle

I think Sally must be supposed to be competent enough at her job otherwise why would Carla have put up with her for all this time (especially when she obviously gets on her nerves)?  I imagine as her assistant she would help Carla with all the jobs mentioned above and more (although strangely she doesn't have access to the accounts).  

Also, why would Carla seriously contemplate her offer to buy when she's made it clear she wants to protect the factory's future?  For all Sally's faults she's not a stupid woman and Kevin would be there to help with the financial side of things.

Saying that, I do think Sally running the factory would be a disaster, but probably more to do with her hopelessness at managing the workforce than the administrative side of the business.

----------


## lizann

shayne reminds me of todd

----------

mariba (21-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Smile: 


> I think Sally must be supposed to be competent enough at her job otherwise why would Carla have put up with her for all this time (especially when she obviously gets on her nerves)?  I imagine as her assistant she would help Carla with all the jobs mentioned above and more (although strangely she doesn't have access to the accounts).  
> 
> Also, why would Carla seriously contemplate her offer to buy when she's made it clear she wants to protect the factory's future?  For all Sally's faults she's not a stupid woman and Kevin would be there to help with the financial side of things.
> 
> Saying that, I do think Sally running the factory would be a disaster, but probably more to do with her hopelessness at managing the workforce than the administrative side of the business.


just a bit of a "picky" point -to deal with
such matters as welfare, sick absence
management, performance reviews(
on which bonus and pay rates can  :Smile: 
depend) you do need to be tactful
firm and consistent. Quite a lot of
a managers time goes on these issues.
If not dealt with correctly a lot of
problems/ complaints/financial
repercussions could ensue.

It is a moderately large work force-
tho we only see a few of them. So
there could be a seperate job as
Personnel **manager or assistant but
with defined duties and a chain of
responsiblity.Im a fan of Sallys but
can imagine the havoc caused if 
she got involved in some matters.
Not objective enough!

The main problem with soaps regarding
money and business is theres no realism
at all. Too much would be boring but a
bit more attention to some detail would
make stories believable.!

** or even Human Resources( or Remains)
as Ive heard it called :Smile:

----------

parkerman (21-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

Yes. In a factory as large as Underworld (with all the workers we only see occasionally), they would really need someone dedicated to HR work which might include payroll as well, not an easy job in itself, especially with all the overtime they keep getting. They have to keep track of PAYE, NI, pension contributions. As maidmarian says, it would be very boring to show all this, but some recognition of it would not go amiss when this sort of current storyline crops up.

----------

maidmarian (21-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

> shayne reminds me of todd


He does actually! ☺ I was surprised how good he is! Well done shayne

----------


## mariba

> shayne reminds me of todd


He does actually! ☺ I was surprised how good he is! Well done shayne 👍

----------


## Dazzle

> Im a fan of Sallys but
> can imagine the havoc caused if 
> she got involved in some matters.
> Not objective enough!


As I said, I think Sally would be hopeless managing the workforce...  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> He does actually! ☺ I was surprised how good he is! Well done shayne ��


I agree, I was very pleasantly surprised by Shayne Ward's first appearance.  His acting so far has been pretty good and he slotted in effortlessly.  Did I detect a hint from Carla that he could have a bit of a dark side?

I felt sad for Erica, but I was glad she had enough pride to finish gracefully with Nick (though I wish he and Carla had waited until the relationship was over to sleep together).

The hospital scenes were well done.

----------


## tammyy2j

I like that Carla went to Roy, love their scenes and there should be more of them 

I like Aidan so far, he has a bit of Liam Connor's cockiness and cheeky charm about him if that makes sense 

I felt sorry for Todd not being told about Jason and then hearing Eileen as Jason's bed side

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), lizann (23-08-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Todd did hear Eileen say that he used to be the apple of her eye and Jason the dumb one. 
It has only been with recent events that she has turned against him.

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), Perdita (23-08-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate.

----------


## mariba

> I like that Carla went to Roy, love their scenes and there should be more of them 
> 
> I like Aidan so far, he has a bit of Liam Connor's cockiness and cheeky charm about him if that makes sense 
> 
> I felt sorry for Todd not being told about Jason and then hearing Eileen as Jason's bed side


I like carla's and roy's father - daughter type of relationship too. 

And Aidan is really good. I hope maria keeps her hands off him!! 

It was sad that Todd had to hear it.. I felt for him too. I don't really even understand why Eileen said it so strongly that 'jason is my BEST son '??!

----------


## Perdita

> I like carla's and roy's father - daughter type of relationship too. 
> 
> And Aidan is really good. I hope maria keeps her hands off him!! ��
> 
> It was sad that Todd had to hear it.. I felt for him too. I don't really even understand why Eileen said it so strongly that 'jason is my BEST son '??!


Maria will be leaving soon as Samia will need to go on maternity leave so I hope they donÂ´t let her have a fling with Aidan first  :Nono: 
I think Todd needs to realise that lately his actions have not endeared him to anyone, especially in his family so should be realistic about why Eileen has said those things at JasonÂ´s hospital bed. I am sure she still loves both her sons but currently she does not know whether one of them will live or die  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), maidmarian (23-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

Any parent knows that there's days when one of the children feels closer than the other, and on the following week it may be the other one. And still, we love them all the same.
I remember that Todd used to be the nicest bloke ever!(I still don't get it how he changed that much??) 
I know that Todd has done some horrible things recently, but as much as I've always liked Eileen-I don't understand why she hasn't had any interest getting closer to her son and finding out why he has changed that way or trying to help him. I can only hope that this Jason's attack will in fact be a wake up call for Todd to change his behavior, and try to build the bridges between himself and the rest of the family.
It was totally wrong that no one didn't call to Todd from hospital..

----------


## mariba

....

----------


## maidmarian

> Any parent knows that there's days when one of the children feels closer than the other, and on the following week it may be the other one. And still, we love them all the same.
> I remember that Todd used to be the nicest bloke ever!(I still don't get it how he changed that much??) 
> I know that Todd has done some horrible things recently, but as much as I've always liked Eileen-I don't understand why she hasn't had any interest getting closer to her son and finding out why he has changed that way or trying to help him. I can only hope that this Jason's attack will in fact be a wake up call for Todd to change his behavior, and try to build the bridges between himself and the rest of the family.
> It was totally wrong that no one didn't call to Todd from hospital..


When he had his first long spell in Corrie-
he did seem pleasant and I think Eileen
did prefer him to Jason(not sure about
loving him more) because he was academically
clever-she thought he would get a good career
and she was proud of him!

But his chsracter changed as he realised he was 
gay! He was involved with Sarah who was 
pregnant.He didnt tell her that he now knew 
 he was gay-but chased after Nick then had
an affair with a male nurse . He gloated and
boasted about this behind Sarahs back but
eventually told her. The shock caused a problem
with pregnancy -the baby was born but died
soon after. He was not really at all supportive
to Sarah.Not a fan of Sarahs but she deserved
better treatment.!!

I know it would difficult for him as well-
but he was so devious and unkind and
that thats what I remember about him
so his behaviour in current stint is no
surprise to me!

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

Todd's totally brought their attitude on himself.  Horrible doesn't begin to describe his recent scheming and manipulation!  I'm sure Eileen still loves him and would forgive him eventually, but he hasn't shown an ounce of remorse so I don't find it at all hard to understand that she hasn't yet started the process.  It probably didn't even occur to her that he'd care enough to want to be told of Jason's condition.

Hopefully she'll start to thaw when she sees how upset he is about Jason.

----------

Glen1 (23-08-2015), lizann (23-08-2015), parkerman (23-08-2015), Perdita (23-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    His offer of donating a kidney will hopefully be the start

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), Glen1 (23-08-2015), lizann (23-08-2015), mariba (24-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

eileen or sean could have texted todd to let him know about jason, many fight with siblings but would still care if they were badly injured

----------

mariba (24-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> eileen or sean could have texted todd to let him know about jason, many fight with siblings but would still care if they were badly injured


I think everyone was in too much of a shock about the horrific attack and worried about the extent of JasonÂ´s injuries that they did not think about informing him, it is difficult to judge how much time had lapsed by the time Todd found out from the police...

----------

parkerman (24-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I know he is his brother but he has tried to ruin his brothers life a few times and totally set to destroy his happiness and his mums. So that is not the type of family i would want in my life or around me if I was on life support/death bed

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2015), Glen1 (24-08-2015), maidmarian (24-08-2015), parkerman (24-08-2015), Perdita (24-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I know he is his brother but he has tried to ruin his brothers life a few times and totally set to destroy his happiness and his mums. So that is not the type of family i would want in my life or around me if I was on life support/death bed


I agree swmc- its not just  a recent turn for the
worse-its a pattern of behaviour going back years!!

----------

swmc66 (24-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

a text from eileen or sean to todd wouldn't take 2 minutes no matter his bad past actions jason is his brother

----------

mariba (24-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

I so agree lizann! Even when she was sitting in hospital with Tony talking about Todd, Eileen didn't think of sending him a text..at least

----------

lizann (24-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> a text from eileen or sean to todd wouldn't take 2 minutes no matter his bad past actions jason is his brother


As they are soap characters not real people its
difficult to suppose what they are thinking.
But sometimes it not lack of time or thoughtless
that would stop people contacting the"problem"
member of the family in circs like this.

Its the persons behaviour over years and it being
forgotten or overlooked many times without
any alteration to their behaviour.
When there is a crisis the others may think they
just cannot deal with the problems and 
unpleasantness they always bring.

Its normal in families to have arguments
and dis agreements(and get over them) but
not to play cruel tricks ovet years.

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2015), parkerman (24-08-2015), swmc66 (24-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> a text from eileen or sean to todd wouldn't take 2 minutes no matter his bad past actions jason is his brother


As they are soap characters not real people its
difficult to suppose what they are thinking.
But sometimes it not lack of time or thoughtless
that would stop people contacting the"problem"
member of the family in circs like this.

Its the persons behaviour over years and it being
forgotten or overlooked many times without
any alteration to their behaviour.
When there is a crisis the others may think they
just cannot deal with the problems and 
unpleasantness they always bring.

Its normal in families to have arguments
and dis agreements(and get over them) but
not to play cruel tricks ovet years.

----------


## lizann

how much of jason's life has tony missed but eileen called him and his past isn't good also like todd

----------


## Dazzle

> how much of jason's life has tony missed but eileen called him and his past isn't good also like todd


Whatever Tony's faults, he's proved his love for Jason since he's been back, and the two were on good terms before Jason took the beating.  The only thing Todd's proved is that he hates Eileen and Jason - literally with a vengeance.  

Why would they think that Todd would care if Jason's on death door given all energy he's put into ruining their lives?

----------

maidmarian (24-08-2015), parkerman (24-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> how much of jason's life has tony missed but eileen called him and his past isn't good also like todd


Being an absent parent isnt usually good-
but in some exceptionalcircumstances it 
cant be helped -like in war -time when
fathers where posted abroad for several
years.

I dont know why Tony was absent/how long 
for etc. But I would say in general
terms an absence can be better than
someone who.is present but treats
people appallingly over long periods of
time

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2015), parkerman (24-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## lizann

yes we have seen tony's care for jason but the way eileen talked about him when he first showed up made it sound like tony abandoned her and jason and had no contact for many years

 todd wasn't all bad i do think he at least deserved a text

----------


## lizann

yes we have seen tony's care for jason but the way eileen talked about him when he first showed up made it sound like tony abandoned her and jason and had no contact for many years

 todd wasn't all bad i do think he at least deserved a text

----------

mariba (24-08-2015), sarah c (25-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

Yes-even in hospital this evening when Tony said:'I look after my own.' Eileen replied:' Yes, when it suits..'

Love within family is so much deeper than any other kind of love. Todd has done stupid things but Jason hasn't always been an angel either.

----------


## mariba

Yes-even in hospital this evening when Tony said:'I look after my own.' Eileen replied:' Yes, when it suits..'

Love within family is so much deeper than any other kind of love. Todd has done stupid things but Jason hasn't always been an angel either.

----------


## parkerman

So Bethany goes to the police completely uninvited to make a statement that she was with Callum at the time Jason was beaten up.....Surely even the Soap Police would find that highly suspicious.

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2015), lizann (24-08-2015), maidmarian (24-08-2015), sarah c (25-08-2015), Snagglepus (24-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> So Bethany goes to the police completely uninvited to make a statement that she was with Callum at the time Jason was beaten up.....Surely even the Soap Police would find that highly suspicious.


 as she is young don't she need an adult with her to make a statement

----------


## swmc66

Maybe they are planning to change Todds personality again. He used to be nice once ....then they changed him to some sort of bad boy when it suited them. He was the apple of Eileens eye as he was good at one point. I was not happy that he came back to Corrie changed. We do not need a male version of Tracy.

----------


## lizann

why is alya staying working at the factory considering she hates carla and isn't buying it now

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> why is alya staying working at the factory considering she hates carla and isn't buying it now


because the characters get lost-if they work
elsewhere and have to go too far away from
the Street!

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2015), lizann (25-08-2015), sarah c (25-08-2015), Snagglepus (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> why is alya staying working at the factory considering she hates carla and isn't buying it now


because the characters get lost-if they work
elsewhere and have to go too far away from
the Street!

----------


## Dazzle

Some really stupid writing tonight.  :Moonie: 

So Callum knew about Sarah's never before seen habit of continually guzzling coke (something that'll no doubt never be mentioned again either), drugs her and sends Bethany a threatening video from the conveniently deserted Platt house.  Sarah just happens not to have a key to Nick's (where she's been living for weeks) because that would've made it impossible for Callum to break in.  No doubt the Platts just happened to leave their back door unlocked even though they know Callum spends all his time hanging around their house like a bad smell.  And are the police really going to drop any suspicions of Callum on a sixteen year old's say so?  :Wal2l: 

Going back to Eileen and Tony: he's not a very nice man and, yes, he's been a terrible father most of Jason's life, so it says a lot that Eileen currently feels _he_ cares more about Jason than Todd does.

I wish just for once Carla could find her own way out of her financial troubles without a man having to come to her rescue.  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (25-08-2015), parkerman (25-08-2015), sarah c (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder will Leanne tell Eva about Jason this could lead to her return

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2015), lizann (25-08-2015), maidmarian (25-08-2015), Perdita (25-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> because the characters get lost-if they work
> elsewhere and have to go too far away from
> the Street!


 let her get lost

----------

maidmarian (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (27-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> because the characters get lost-if they work
> elsewhere and have to go too far away from
> the Street!


 let her get lost

----------


## tammyy2j

So the police believe Bethany ( who looks better without all the makeup) no investigation but Callum's car was parked on the Street and it was in daylight 

I like Aidan, loved his wink to Sally and Sean

Did Sarah not tell Tony that Bethany is Callum's alibi on purpose

----------

Dazzle (28-08-2015), lizann (28-08-2015), maidmarian (28-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Liz confirmed my suspicions tonight that she still owns her half of the pub. The sale of her share to Carla must have been cancelled after the truth about Tony's scam came out.  Why did the writers leave it to the viewers to work it out for themselves for so long?  :Searchme: 

Robert is obviously supposed to be one of those clichÃ©d control freak chefs.  I enjoyed Aidan winding him up.  :Big Grin: 

It's so stupid the police have dropped their investigation into Callum beating Jason on Bethany's say so.  There must be plenty of witnesses to Callum threatening Jason, along with Max's testimony and the fact that Callum is well known to the police anyway.  There's no way he wouldn't still be top of their suspect list in reality.

----------

lizann (28-08-2015), maidmarian (28-08-2015), parkerman (28-08-2015), Perdita (28-08-2015), tammyy2j (30-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

let steve keep rover, where was michelle

----------

Dazzle (28-08-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> let steve keep rover, where was michelle


she had been visiting family in Ireland

----------

lizann (28-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> she had been visiting family in Ireland


 i wasn't ever aware she was away

----------

Dazzle (28-08-2015), Ruffed_lemur (29-08-2015), tammyy2j (30-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> she had been visiting family in Ireland


 i wasn't ever aware she was away

----------


## mariba

I must say again that I really like Aidan at the moment. Shayne is doing a great job-I'm impressed of his acting skills!

Yes-Rover back to Steve please..

I don't like Liz and Lloyd together. Either Andrea or Erika.

Enough of stupid Callum storyline already...and Sarah could go back to Italy. I like Bethany though..she can be quite entertaining occasionally with her comments  :Smile:

----------


## mariba

I must say again that I really like Aidan at the moment. Shayne is doing a great job-I'm impressed of his acting skills!

Yes-Rover back to Steve please..

I don't like Liz and Lloyd together. Either Andrea or Erika.

Enough of stupid Callum storyline already...and Sarah could go back to Italy. I like Bethany though..she can be quite entertaining occasionally with her comments  :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (30-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

He'll take the dog back when the kids have been dropped off at school. Is Corrie set in Scotland now then? It's August!

----------


## Snagglepus

I am getting confused...
If Simon Gregson is playing Steve MacDonald, who is Steve MacDonald playing, the village idiot?

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate

----------


## lizann

why liz why

----------


## Dazzle

Despite Liz trying hard to convince herself she wants Lloyd because he's a decent man, it's becoming apparent to me she really wants Tony (and vice versa). For goodness sake writers, give her some self respect!  An affair may just be forgiveable, but humiliation, conniving, manipulation and conning - of her son as well as herself - are not.  :Angry: 

I was very disappointing that Liz stopped Tony from knocking seven bells out of the cowardly Callum. It was enjoyable to see the latter begging though.  :Thumbsup: 

Aww... it was sweet to see Todd accepted back into the family. However, his family (and we) need answers about why he hated them so much.  In truth, what he did was nearly as bad as what Tony did to Liz, and it's only the fact that he's family that slightly ameliorates the situation in his case.

Tracy's proved she hasn't changed at all with her rant about how Carla should just pull herself together and get over Kal and Maddie's deaths...  :Wal2l: 

Mary was funny tonight. Loved how she shouted "Balls!" to an extremely startled Emily.  :Rotfl:

----------

lizann (29-08-2015), maidmarian (29-08-2015), mariba (29-08-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Despite Liz trying hard to convince herself she wants Lloyd because he's a decent man, it's becoming apparent to me she really wants Tony (and vice versa). For goodness sake writers, give her some self respect!  An affair may just be forgiveable, but humiliation, conniving, manipulation and conning - of her son as well as herself - are not. 
> 
> I was very disappointing that Liz stopped Tony from knocking seven bells out of the cowardly Callum. It was enjoyable to see the latter begging though. 
> 
> Aww... it was sweet to see Todd accepted back into the family. However, his family (and we) need answers about why he hated them so much.  In truth, what he did was nearly as bad as what Tony did to Liz, and it's only the fact that he's family that slightly ameliorates the situation in his case.
> 
> Tracy's proved she hasn't changed at all with her rant about how Carla should just pull herself together and get over Kal and Maddie's deaths... 
> 
> Mary was funny tonight. Loved how she shouted "Balls!" to an extremely startled Emily.


What Tracey said sure, but I disagree that she hasnt changed. I got the impression she does feel guilty about them underneath especially when seeing how Carla made thenspeech about knowing Kal and Maddie.

----------

mariba (29-08-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Despite Liz trying hard to convince herself she wants Lloyd because he's a decent man, it's becoming apparent to me she really wants Tony (and vice versa). For goodness sake writers, give her some self respect!  An affair may just be forgiveable, but humiliation, conniving, manipulation and conning - of her son as well as herself - are not. 
> 
> I was very disappointing that Liz stopped Tony from knocking seven bells out of the cowardly Callum. It was enjoyable to see the latter begging though. 
> 
> Aww... it was sweet to see Todd accepted back into the family. However, his family (and we) need answers about why he hated them so much.  In truth, what he did was nearly as bad as what Tony did to Liz, and it's only the fact that he's family that slightly ameliorates the situation in his case.
> 
> Tracy's proved she hasn't changed at all with her rant about how Carla should just pull herself together and get over Kal and Maddie's deaths... 
> 
> Mary was funny tonight. Loved how she shouted "Balls!" to an extremely startled Emily.


What Tracey said sure, but I disagree that she hasnt changed. I got the impression she does feel guilty about them underneath especially when seeing how Carla made thenspeech about knowing Kal and Maddie.

----------


## mariba

I agree, they've made Liz really stupid. I was almost shouting at her last night to just disappear when Andrea walked in! But oh no, there she was standing like a fool!

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

Tracy has changed. And hopefully this change is permanently for the better.

----------


## Dazzle

> What Tracey said sure, but I disagree that she hasnt changed. I got the impression she does feel guilty about them underneath especially when seeing how Carla made thenspeech about knowing Kal and Maddie.


I agree Tracy felt a little bit guilty after Carla so affectingly explained why she's been so upset by Kal and Maddie's deaths, but she had no instinctive empathy for her until the reasons were spelled out in black and white.  Tracy has obviously felt little to no guilt since her unrealistic breakdown a couple of weeks ago or she'd sympathise with Carla's ongoing pain, not be callously telling her to pull herself together.  What little guilt Tracy feels is obviously very easily banished.  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (29-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hopefully David will have learned to keep his mouth shut next time he sees Callum and wonÂ´t tell him who is going to change their police statement .. especially now that Callum is more than hacked off after getting smacked by Tony ..  :Wal2l:

----------

tammyy2j (30-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

Don't the police find it very convenient that Callum has an alibi coming in just before/just after an accusation is made against him? Oh no, wait, soap police...

----------

lizann (30-08-2015), parkerman (30-08-2015), Perdita (30-08-2015), Ruffed_lemur (30-08-2015), sarah c (31-08-2015), tammyy2j (30-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Don't the police find it very convenient that Callum has an alibi coming in just before/just after an accusation is made against him? Oh no, wait, soap police...


 an underage girl in his flat and cops buy that

----------

parkerman (30-08-2015), tammyy2j (30-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Don't the police find it very convenient that Callum has an alibi coming in just before/just after an accusation is made against him? Oh no, wait, soap police...


 an underage girl in his flat and cops buy that

----------


## Dazzle

> an underage girl in his flat and cops buy that


They already know she hangs around with him after the drug raid at the Dog and Gun.  I think it was said Gemma was at his flat too.

----------


## Kim

> They already know she hangs around with him after the drug raid at the Dog and Gun.  I think it was said Gemma was at his flat too.


It was. Callum's logic must be that the police would (rightly) believe that Gemma would lie for him, but that they wouldn't think the same of Bethany.

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Craig and Tim in the painting class with drunk Mary was fun  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2015), Glen1 (31-08-2015), lizann (31-08-2015), maidmarian (30-08-2015), sarah c (31-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I hope the Art Class will continue  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2015), Glen1 (31-08-2015), lizann (31-08-2015), maidmarian (30-08-2015), mariba (31-08-2015), tammyy2j (31-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> They already know she hangs around with him after the drug raid at the Dog and Gun.  I think it was said Gemma was at his flat too.


 and cops don't think at her age bethany hanging around with callum and gemma isn't out of the ordinary so no need to follow up more

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2015), Glen1 (31-08-2015), mariba (31-08-2015), parkerman (31-08-2015), tammyy2j (31-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> and cops don't think at her age bethany hanging around with callum and gemma isn't out of the ordinary so no need to follow up more


Yes, the whole storyline's completely idiotic.

----------

Glen1 (31-08-2015), lizann (31-08-2015), maidmarian (31-08-2015), parkerman (31-08-2015), Perdita (31-08-2015), tammyy2j (31-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Getting to the end of my patience with Callum and hope that he gets either put away for many years or killed, during life episode at the latest please  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2015), Glen1 (31-08-2015), mariba (31-08-2015), Snagglepus (31-08-2015), tammyy2j (31-08-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Craig and Tim in the painting class with drunk Mary was fun


I want to be Mary's friend and go out for a sherry with her??!!

----------

Perdita (31-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope once and for all Carla gives up the booze, how is her liver still functioning?

----------


## Perdita

I think she had more sober times ever so often and liver disease can take a long time to surface ... hopefully her absence from the street will bring back a sober and refreshed Carla ...

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think she had more sober times ever so often and liver disease can take a long time to surface ... hopefully her absence from the street will bring back a sober and refreshed Carla ...


Eastenders gave Lauren liver problems and Carla has had a drink problem with many years now, she is never without her wine, she did get close to Peter first off over their shared problem with battling the booze 

I would like to see Carla quite it completely

----------

Glen1 (01-09-2015), maidmarian (31-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

window enhancement executive  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), Glen1 (01-09-2015), tammyy2j (01-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I suppose cirrhosis of the liver in heavy drinkers is much the same as lung cancer in smokers.  It's more likely to happen but some people get lucky.  Peter was hospitalised a couple of times after drinking if I remember correctly, so the health implications haven't been totally ignored by the writers.

Although I really sympathise with Carla's guilt (I think being responsible for someone's death would ruin lots of people's lives), it was kind of selfish of her to make the auction all about her.  I'd have asked her to leave if I was Sophie.  I also think it's skewed that Carla's the only person really suffering after the fire.  Sophie and Kal's family have all moved on remarkably quickly except for the odd angry or grief-stricken moment here and there.

I thought from the spoilers Tracy would actually admit starting the fire to Robert rather than him guessing.  Spoiler:    It now seems likely no one but Carla will actually hear Tracy say the words, so it _must_ be her who tells the police.  Robert (and Amy, who was also in the house) didn't hear Tracy admitting anything so what could they tell the police other than supposition?

----------

Glen1 (01-09-2015), Perdita (01-09-2015), tammyy2j (01-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

no mention of the keys and her going in the back room to steal them from michelle's bag then

----------


## Brucie

> I thought from the spoilers Tracy would actually admit starting the fire to Robert rather than him guessing


And that was SOME Guess! Robert is clearly Weatherfield's best detective, as well as their best chef - sign him up for the Soap police now and these storylines might not drag on forever!

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), Glen1 (01-09-2015), lizann (01-09-2015), maidmarian (01-09-2015), parkerman (01-09-2015), tammyy2j (01-09-2015)

----------


## Brucie

Duplicated

----------

Perdita (01-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> And that was SOME Guess! Robert is clearly Weatherfield's best detective, as well as their best chef - sign him up for the Soap police now and these storylines might not drag on forever!


Especially as he don't know Carla and her history with Tracy

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), Glen1 (01-09-2015), lizann (01-09-2015), maidmarian (01-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Especially as he don't know Carla and her history with Tracy


We might not have seen any such scene-I
agree-but I think on this occasion-I would
be prepared to take the scene as read.

Tracys personality and thinking everyone
agsinst her and her moaning about
everything and everybody-It would be
a miracle if Robert  had escaped an
ear-bashing :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), Glen1 (01-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> And that was SOME Guess! Robert is clearly Weatherfield's best detective, as well as their best chef - sign him up for the Soap police now and these storylines might not drag on forever!


I know, it was a _huge_ leap to make, even if he knew Tracy as well as we do (which he almost certainly doesn't).  If maidmarian's right and Robert is aware how much Tracy hates Carla (which I agree is likely), there's still no reason for him to suppose the fire was anything other than an accident caused by Carla.  

I don't believe Tracy's uncharacteristic "sympathy" for Carla's plight - while very puzzling - would lead anyone to guess she was in Carla's flat that night and started the fire.

----------

Brucie (02-09-2015), tammyy2j (02-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I don't believe Tracy's uncharacteristic "sympathy" for Carla's plight - while very puzzling - would lead anyone to guess she was in Carla's flat that night and started the fire.


Actually, exactly that would make me think that Tracy knows more about how the fire started than she lets on ..

----------

maidmarian (01-09-2015), parkerman (01-09-2015), tammyy2j (02-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Actually, exactly that would make me think that Tracy knows more about how the fire started than she lets on ..


Still...to go from that to her actually starting the fire in a building she had no access to is a very big leap to make so quickly.  I could buy it if she'd accidentally let something slip about being there or something similar.  Also, I doubt Robert's aware just what a hard-faced cow she's turned into since he last saw her, so her sympathy shouldn't seem as odd to him as it does to us.

----------


## Snagglepus

Maybe Robert was watching Coronation Street on the night of the fire.

----------

Brucie (02-09-2015), Dazzle (03-09-2015), lizann (02-09-2015), maidmarian (02-09-2015), parkerman (02-09-2015), tammyy2j (02-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Anyone finding the Tim and Kevin bromance starting to verge on the cringeworthy now?  It's usually very funny but sometimes, writers, less is more... 

I'm liking Robert more and more.  I can't believe he got Tracy to confess to being responsible for the fire (although she lied about not intending to harm Carla)!  :EEK!: 

However, Tracy's newly-developed "conscience" has made her incredibly stupid.  Anyone in the Rovers' back yard or in the gardens of the neighbouring houses could have overheard her loudly conceding her guilt.  No doubt if Norris was home he was listening intently to every juicy word...

----------

Glen1 (03-09-2015), lizann (03-09-2015), maidmarian (03-09-2015), tammyy2j (03-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes so agree on kev and tim bromance and then rita asking about it so cringey and tim comes across now as a stalker in love with kev and his bling for kev so not tim to spend that much on anyone

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2015), Glen1 (03-09-2015), maidmarian (03-09-2015), tammyy2j (03-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sally pushing her basket of alcohol from Frescos was funny 

Poor little Hope

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2015), Glen1 (03-09-2015), mariba (03-09-2015)

----------


## mariba

Corrie is so much funnier than Emmerdale. With all the misery in Emmerdale recently(and it's been like that for too long now..) I can really see how good and enjoyable Corrie is.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Corrie is so much funnier than Emmerdale. With all the misery in Emmerdale recently(and it's been like that for too long now..) I can really see how good and enjoyable Corrie is.


I still think Emmerdale is the better soap 

Corrie can be funny but sometimes they over do certain things for fun that turn cringeworthy like as Dazzle said above Kevin and Tim's bromance which is a shame as Tim is a great character as is Mary who can be very funny too

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2015), Glen1 (03-09-2015), lizann (03-09-2015), maidmarian (03-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I still think Emmerdale is the better soap 
> 
> Corrie can be funny but sometimes they over do certain things for fun that turn cringeworthy like as Dazzle said above Kevin and Tim's bromance which is a shame as Tim is a great character as is Mary who can be very funny too


Agree about the comedy on Corrie.
When Tim first came into Corrie he was rumoured
 to be " creepy" then they did a major change and 
he became comic &interesting.Made a good pair 
with Sally and fitted in well.



Now he seems to be going backwards to strange?
I hope it doesnt mean hes going to get involved
with Anna-as rumoured-couldnt get more strange
than that.!

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2015), Glen1 (03-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

Tim with Anna would ruin him I think

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2015), lizann (03-09-2015), maidmarian (03-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Tim with Anna would ruin him I think


 Anna would ruin anyone!

----------

lizann (03-09-2015), maidmarian (03-09-2015), tammyy2j (03-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Roy hearing someone else close to him that he loves has cancer

----------

Brucie (04-09-2015), Dazzle (04-09-2015), lizann (04-09-2015)

----------


## Brucie

Agreed, but even though we all know that cancer can strike anyone at any time, I still think it's a cop out that the heavy smokers and drinkers plough on untouched while the clean living Hayley and Hope are the ones that get struck down. A bit of real-life balance wouldn't go amiss!

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2015), lizann (04-09-2015), parkerman (04-09-2015), Perdita (04-09-2015), tammyy2j (07-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, Corrie is not providing much incentive to give up heavy drinking and smoking!

----------

Brucie (04-09-2015), Dazzle (04-09-2015), lizann (06-09-2015), tammyy2j (04-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Poor Roy hearing someone else close to him that he loves has cancer


It's a testament to David Neilson that Roy's scene with Cathy was the first time I've been moved by the Hope story.  The problem is I don't like Fiz since she was so horrible to Roy after Hayley's death and neither do I rate Jennie McAlpine's acting.  Tyrone hasn't impressed me so far either, although Alan Halsall was good in the domestic abuse storyline so there's a possibility he will improve.

At least Sally's commented on how ridiculous Tim's obsession with Kevin is.  I'm not quite sure the point of the bromance storyline.  :Searchme:

----------

Brucie (04-09-2015), Glen1 (08-09-2015), lizann (05-09-2015), maidmarian (05-09-2015), mariba (05-09-2015), swmc66 (05-09-2015), tammyy2j (04-09-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I wish Tyrone hadn't stormed off like that when talking to Hope.  It was awful!

----------


## maidmarian

> It's a testament to David Neilson that Roy's scene with Cathy was the first time I've been moved by the Hope story.  The problem is I don't like Fiz since she was so horrible to Roy after Hayley's death and neither do I rate Jennie McAlpine's acting.  Tyrone hasn't impressed me so far either, although Alan Halsall was good in the domestic abuse storyline so there's a possibility he will improve.
> 
> At least Sally's commented on how ridiculous Tim's obsession with Kevin is.  I'm not quite sure the point of the bromance storyline.


When I first heard about the story-I was concerned
mainly about the little actress playing Hope-I think
children absorb/ understand much more than
realised.

But it is an important issue as rates  of childhood 
cancer are increasing tho rates in UK are
lower than a lot of countries and survival
rates are improving.

Also concerned about Fiz being involved!
Lack of talent and spoils the stories she
is part of. If you want an story to
make important points and raise awareness
dont want viewers thinking how bad the 
acting is - rather than the details of the story.

Fiz was awful to Roy when Hayley was dying
but also in th early days to both Roy &.Hayley
wih false accusations.

David Neilson is one of my favourites. A master
class in how to touch peoples emotions 
without shouting and showing-off !!

I dont understand the bromance either!
Not heard much about his relationships
between Fayes mother and arriving in Corrie?
I did wonder if he would have had a gay
interlude but so believable with Sally but
one doesnt exclude the other!! But it is
getting a bit silly with no explanation!!
(is it another version of Norris's hero-
worship of Derek-  Mavis used to get cross
about that!)

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015), Glen1 (08-09-2015), swmc66 (05-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## mariba

I didn't watch Corrie last night-too busy shifting straw bales to shed!  :Big Grin:  Child's cancer storyline is good, but I'm not sure if Fiz and Ty are good enough actors(like also mentioned by others here..). I used to like Fiz years ago but I don't think her and Ty as a couple are interesting enough as they both are quite boring.

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015), Glen1 (08-09-2015), swmc66 (05-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It was good too see the Nazir's grief for Kal being acknowledged in Friday's episodes.  I'm glad Leanne's finally told someone about the abuse.




> Also concerned about Fiz being involved!
> Lack of talent and spoils the stories she
> is part of. If you want an story to
> make important points and raise awareness
> *dont want viewers thinking how bad the 
> acting is - rather than the details of the story*.


Unfortunately, that's exactly what's happening in my case!  Friday's episodes were no improvement either.  I thought the scene where they told Hope about the cancer was terrible (both acting and writing), and I'd normally be in bits at a scene like that.




> David Neilson is one of my favourites. A master
> class in how to touch peoples emotions 
> without shouting and showing-off !!


Indeed.  David Neilson is a master at letting a subtle facial expression do the talking.




> I dont understand the bromance either!
> Not heard much about his relationships
> between Fayes mother and arriving in Corrie?
> I did wonder if he would have had a gay
> interlude but so believable with Sally but
> one doesnt exclude the other!! But it is
> getting a bit silly with no explanation!!
> (is it another version of Norris's hero-
> worship of Derek-  Mavis used to get cross
> about that!)


You're right that Tim's feelings for Sally seem very genuine, otherwise I'd be thinking he must be in love with Kevin.  It's probably just supposed to be a comedy storyline, but it's been taken too far and is bordering on obsessive now.

----------

Glen1 (08-09-2015), maidmarian (05-09-2015), Perdita (05-09-2015), tammyy2j (07-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I know I cannot cope with Fiz's acting too. Tyrone left as he was going to burst into tears or something i think. Fiz said she was ill...i think its a bit hard on Aidan , he was right to pull her up as an employer as she looked physically well. She should have confided in him as an employer to get the time off.  It would have remained confidential.

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015), Glen1 (08-09-2015), maidmarian (05-09-2015), Perdita (05-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Having a HR background I was appalled at the way this was portrayed .. Fiz was not ill but her daughter and I know she said Carla knew but I had not heard her say that she had indeed confided in Carla and from CarlaÂ´s behaviour it seems doubtful and also waste of time

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2015), maidmarian (05-09-2015)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Ridiculously contrived and totally plot driven storylines.

----------

Perdita (06-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

Has Elle Mulvaney (Amy) dyed her hair or is it just me?

----------


## lizann

why do carla and nick drive to work when they live round the corner

----------


## Perdita

> Has Elle Mulvaney (Amy) dyed her hair or is it just me?


Does seem to look a bit darker than normal

----------


## Perdita

> why do carla and nick drive to work when they live round the corner


Because they need to attend business meetings and go to wholesalers  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maidmarian

> why do carla and nick drive to work when they live round the corner


Its a very complicated route to get from.flat to
work-need satnav!

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Kim

I thought it was supposed to show Carla having a basic car as her upmarket one has been reposessed. Doesn't really work when it's a 15 plate!

----------


## Perdita

> I thought it was supposed to show Carla having a basic car as her upmarket one has been reposessed. Doesn't really work when it's a 15 plate!


It is a hire car

----------


## lizann

> I thought it was supposed to show Carla having a basic car as her upmarket one has been reposessed. Doesn't really work when it's a 15 plate!


 did nick loan her his car

----------


## lizann

> I thought it was supposed to show Carla having a basic car as her upmarket one has been reposessed. Doesn't really work when it's a 15 plate!


 did nick loan her his car

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the Carla and Tracy scenes, well played by both actresses

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), Glen1 (08-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> did nick loan her his car


He offered to but she declined (none too politely).




> I liked the Carla and Tracy scenes, well played by both actresses


Yes, they were good scenes.  The question is will Carla go to the police, or will Robert beat her to it?  I thought he was looking upset enough to do so after talking to Nick.

Nice to see Zeedan supporting both Leanne and Simon.

I'm glad the fact that the Platt house is way too small for them all is finally being addressed.  Now they just need to do something about Eileen's houseful of waifs and strays (perhaps a loft conversion?).

----------

Glen1 (08-09-2015), lizann (08-09-2015), maidmarian (08-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## sarah c

[QUOTE=Dazzle;830069]He offered to but she declined (none too politely).



Yes, they were good scenes.  The question is will Carla go to the police, or will Robert beat her to it?  I thought he was looking upset enough to do so after talking to Nick.

QUOTE]

my money is still on Ayla going to the police

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## Brucie

Save your money,  sara c, it'll be Nick!

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), Perdita (08-09-2015), sarah c (09-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Save your money,  sara c, it'll be Nick!


I thought maybe Ken

----------


## maidmarian

> I thought maybe Ken


Its a shame Norris doesnt know -yet??!!
It could then be him-putting his"nosines"
to useful purpose!!

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), Glen1 (08-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> my money is still on Ayla going to the police





> Save your money,  sara c, it'll be Nick!


Both very likely suggestions - if Carla tells either of them.




> Its a shame Norris doesnt know -yet??!!
> It could then be him-putting his"nosines"
> to useful purpose!!


Norris could very well know because Tracy recently admitted her guilt very loudly in her back yard.  I think he would have gone straight to the police rather than leave it a week though.

----------


## Perdita

Carla tells Michelle and Nick !

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), sarah c (09-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It was very satisfying to see Tracy publicly exposed for starting the fire.  Nick seems the likeliest candidate for calling the police since he left the Rovers before they arrived - but did he have time to do so?

Perhaps Carla, Michelle or Nick phoned secretly before they left the flat?  I can't think of who else could have done it given the timing.

----------

Glen1 (11-09-2015), maidmarian (10-09-2015), mariba (10-09-2015), sarah c (10-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> It was very satisfying to see Tracy publicly exposed for starting the fire.  Nick seems the likeliest candidate for calling the police since he left the Rovers before they arrived - but did he have time to do so?
> 
> Perhaps Carla, Michelle or Nick phoned secretly before they left the flat?  I can't think of who else could have done it given the timing.


I think Robert might have

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2015), maidmarian (10-09-2015), mariba (10-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I think Robert might have


If Corrie is rooted in any sort of reality at all, I would say it has to be Robert or Carla as Tracy told them directly. I can't imagine in the real world that the police would barge into the pub (how did they know Tracy was there?) and arrest Tracy on hearsay evidence from Nick or Michelle. But then this, as we know, is not the real world.....

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2015), lizann (10-09-2015), maidmarian (10-09-2015), Perdita (10-09-2015), swmc66 (10-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Bad Robert, bad Robert  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015), parkerman (10-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Bad Robert, bad Robert


 fallen hard under tracy spell

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015), Glen1 (11-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Bad Robert, bad Robert


 fallen hard under tracy spell

----------


## mariba

Robert was strange in the end.. Suddenly he defended Tracy after all his fuss about Carla????

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015), Glen1 (11-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> fallen hard under tracy spell


That is what I donÂ´t get .. she cheated on him, they were apart for years, both had new relationships .. blah blah   I donÂ´ get t the sudden fascination Robert would. have for Tracy after all these years .. I know some people never stop  loving an ex but Tracy and Rob have no chemistry ....

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015), Glen1 (11-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> fallen hard under tracy spell


or has a plan for a revenge that suits him
better.
But to be fair Mr  Blackburn has said all
along -no legal punushment for Tracy !!

----------

Glen1 (11-09-2015), lizann (11-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> fallen hard under tracy spell


or has a plan for a revenge that suits him
better.
But to be fair Mr  Blackburn has said all
along -no legal punushment for Tracy !!

----------

Glen1 (11-09-2015), lizann (11-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> That is what I donÂ´t get .. she cheated on him, they were apart for years, both had new relationships .. blah blah   I donÂ´ get t the sudden fascination Robert would. have for Tracy after all these years .. I know some people never stop  loving an ex but Tracy and Rob have no chemistry ....


Its a rare occurence thankfully -but some
people wait  a long time to "pay back".
They just cant forget whats happened .and
 does happen to thousands of other people every year.

Its very sad when that happens in real life
!!- basically wasted a lot of their life .
In soaps it might be entertaining - but
the grounds for it happening here seem
very specious - but people can harbour
strange thoughts /plans whilst appearing
to get on.with their lives inc remarriage.!!

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015), Glen1 (11-09-2015), Perdita (11-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> If Corrie is rooted in any sort of reality at all, I would say it has to be Robert or Carla as Tracy told them directly. I can't imagine in the real world that the police would barge into the pub (how did they know Tracy was there?) and arrest Tracy on hearsay evidence from Nick or Michelle. But then this, as we know, is not the real world.....


Was Tracy arrested on Nick calling the police and charged with arson and murder already?

I like the idea of Robert out for revenge on Tracy

----------


## parkerman

> Was Tracy arrested on Nick calling the police and charged with arson and murder already?


She was arrested but hasn't been charged yet. Howver, even just arresting her because Nick phoned the police and told them she'd confessed to someone else is ridiculous. The police would have wanted to question the person she reportedly confessed to first and, even after that, surely they would take Tracy in for questioning but not arrest her.

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015), Glen1 (11-09-2015), lizann (11-09-2015), Perdita (11-09-2015), tammyy2j (10-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Even now she knows she didn't start the fire, Carla still turns to her wine 

Kirk and his worry for the pizza was funny

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I too like maidmarian's theory that Robert's out for revenge on Tracy, but what motivation could he have for convincing Ken of her innocence?  Surely he'd do everything in his power to see Tracy charged and convicted?




> Howver, even just arresting her because Nick phoned the police and told them she'd confessed to someone else is ridiculous. The police would have wanted to question the person she reportedly confessed to first and, even after that, surely they would take Tracy in for questioning but not arrest her.


It's typical Corrie though. Remember, it was only a couple of months ago that Tracy was arrested for receiving stolen goods after a tip-off from Liz. The police arrived shortly afterwards and didn't even have the sense to examine the goods before arresting Tracy and carting her off to the station. Ridiculous!!!  :Wal2l: 




> Even now she knows she didn't start the fire, Carla still turns to her wine


As far as I'm aware, it's realistic that people are still addicted to their drug of choice even when the original stressor is removed.  Addictions don't just disappear like magic unfortunately, which is why I hope Carla's gambling habit doesn't conveniently fizzle out now.

----------

maidmarian (11-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I just finished watching 4 missed episodes. Very disapointed with the writers. Wish i had'nt bothered

----------


## maidmarian

this was meant to be a reply to Dazzles#7536
1st point- but quote got lost!


 no doubt Robert wants Tracy punished -but
not because of Carla - for whatever he has
converted her actions years ago in regard to
himself to be.It could be quite another sort of
punishment- I cant think what at the moment
as I dont think.that way personally-and its not
legal( per SB) !!


> i


Regarding his behaviour to Ken - in a way that
fits in with the theory! Ken will think Robert is
fully supportive of Tracy so if/when something
happens Robert is exonarated or not even 
suspected!

 Its like marital abusers
who abuse their victim physically & mentally
 in private -but are charming and considerate
to them in public- therefore defusing the victims
 complaints before made or if its mental cruelty
 before the person realises whats happening to them fully.

The abuser also charming to friends / family 
and people think victim has "wonderful partner"

We dont know much about Robert& Tracys
short marriage- only she had affair but wouldn't
go back when he wanted her to( he appears
morally right on both counts)

These scenarios are rare* but play a long game
and not sure Soaps would give the time.!!
So probably wont down that route?

* but do.happen!!

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015), Glen1 (11-09-2015), Perdita (11-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## sarah c

> or has a plan for a revenge that suits him
> better.
> But to be fair Mr  Blackburn has said all
> along -no legal punushment for Tracy !!


I think Robert wanted Tracey to do the right thing and confess to stop Carla blaming herself, but he didnt want her arrested and charged with murder?

after all carla wasnt arrested ever? so how come Tracey is, if it is still an accident?

----------


## maidmarian

> I think Robert wanted Tracey to do the right thing and confess to stop Carla blaming herself, but he didnt want her arrested and charged with murder?
> 
> after all carla wasnt arrested ever? so how come Tracey is, if it is still an accident?


It is difficult to.understand the workings of
Soap.police minds?
Perhaps their latest source of info- has led
them to.doubt it was an accident and 
named Tracy.
The viewers knew about Carlas mindset- but
did the police?

----------


## maidmarian

> I think Robert wanted Tracey to do the right thing and confess to stop Carla blaming herself, but he didnt want her arrested and charged with murder?
> 
> after all carla wasnt arrested ever? so how come Tracey is, if it is still an accident?


It is difficult to.understand the workings of
Soap.police minds?
Perhaps their latest source of info- has led
them to.doubt it was an accident and 
named Tracy.
The viewers knew about Carlas mindset- but
did the police?

----------


## Snagglepus

Carla falling asleep and leaving a candle left lit could be looked on as an accident.
Tracy breaking in and leaving a candle lit is a bit different.

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015), maidmarian (11-09-2015), mariba (11-09-2015), parkerman (11-09-2015), tammyy2j (11-09-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate.

----------


## Dazzle

> I just finished watching 4 missed episodes. Very disapointed with the writers. Wish i had'nt bothered


Sorry to hear you're not enjoying Corrie at the moment.  :Sad: 

It's not the compelling viewing it once was, that's for sure...




> no doubt Robert wants Tracy punished -but
> not because of Carla - for whatever he has
> converted her actions years ago in regard to
> himself to be.It could be quite another sort of
> punishment- I cant think what at the moment
> as I dont think.that way personally-and its not
> legal( per SB) !!
> 
> Regarding his behaviour to Ken - in a way that
> ...


Thanks for your explanation.  I hope you're right that Robert will seek revenge on Tracy.  She needs to get her just desserts one way or another...

----------


## Cheetah

> I too like maidmarian's theory that Robert's out for revenge on Tracy, but what motivation could he have for convincing Ken of her innocence?  Surely he'd do everything in his power to see Tracy charged and convicted?


Maybe his revenge relies on her being where he can get at her - so her being in jail wouldn't be an option for him - I think he's around for some very ulterior motive.

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015), maidmarian (11-09-2015)

----------


## Cheetah

> Carla falling asleep and leaving a candle left lit could be looked on as an accident.
> Tracy breaking in and leaving a candle lit is a bit different.


Not to mention Tracey's got history of doing things to people when they're asleep - the police do refer to it during questioning.

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015)

----------


## Cheetah

Dup - I'm sure I posted as advanced - maybe the red wine posted it ...............

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe his revenge relies on her being where he can get at her - so her being in jail wouldn't be an option for him - I think he's around for some very ulterior motive.


I'm really liking this theory that there's more to Robert than meets the eye.

----------

Cheetah (11-09-2015), Perdita (11-09-2015), tammyy2j (11-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

max getting sold again

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Carla's saintliness regarding Tracy causing the fire and getting away with it is getting on my nerves.  :Angry: 

At least she had the sense to question why Robert's with Tracy - as some of our clever forum members have been doing.  A subtle hint by the writers that he has a secret agenda?  :Thumbsup: 

All the Callum haters sitting round the table in the Platt house: perhaps foreshadowing a future conspiracy of silence?

----------

flappinfanny (25-02-2016), lizann (12-09-2015), maidmarian (12-09-2015), Perdita (12-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

why was david going call jason if max wasn't home, is david platt that afraid of callum he needs battered, bruised, bearly walking jason to help him

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2015), maidmarian (12-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> is david platt that afraid of callum he needs battered, bruised, bearly walking jason to help him


 :Rotfl: 

In a word...yes!  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (12-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

another thing that grills me tony and jason super friendly with platts, callum nearly killed jason over them, sticking up for them, eileen must not know as she be beating door down to get gail but i thought it was common knowledge to all around

----------


## Dazzle

> another thing that grills me tony and jason super friendly with platts, callum nearly killed jason over them, sticking up for them, eileen must not know as she be beating door down to get gail but i thought it was common knowledge to all around


Jason chose to intervene so surely even Eileen would have a hard time justifying blaming the Platts?  I think it's a case of _"the enemy of my enemy is my friend"_.

What surprises me more is that the Platts hired Jason and Tony when they must know they were responsible for Fiz and Tyrone's disastrous loft conversion.  That wasn't even mentioned, yet I'm not sure it's common knowledge that the collapse was solely due to Todd's negligence.


On another site I saw people speculating about a Carla and Robert hookup after the lingering look she gave him at the end of Friday's second episode.  However, I'm pretty sure that Carla was just questioning what he sees in Tracy given our recent discussion about Robert possibly having a secret agenda.  She seems to genuinely love Nick at the moment anyway.

----------


## Perdita

> Jason chose to intervene so surely even Eileen would have a hard time justifying blaming the Platts?  I think it's a case of _"the enemy of my enemy is my friend"_.
> 
> What surprises me more is that the Platts hired Jason and Tony when they must know they were responsible for Fiz and Tyrone's disastrous loft conversion.  That wasn't even mentioned, yet I'm not sure it's common knowledge that the collapse was solely due to Todd's negligence.
> 
> 
> On another site I saw people speculating about a Carla and Robert hookup after the lingering look she gave him at the end of Friday's second episode.  However, I'm pretty sure that Carla was just questioning what he sees in Tracy given our recent discussion about Robert possibly having a secret agenda.  She seems to genuinely love Nick at the moment anyway.


I think it became common knowledge that Todd was responsible for the collapse of the loft conversation, from what I remember, but even if it did not, grudges donÂ´t last long in soap land.  I too think that Robert must have an agenda after he discussed with Ken that Tracy confessed her involvement in the fire in order to save Carla from committing suicide.. I sincerely hope that a witness or some CCTV footage will show that Carla is telling the truth and Tracy will be found out as the liar she is ... what happened to the turning over of a leaf for her?   :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2015), maidmarian (12-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I sincerely hope that a witness or some CCTV footage will show that Carla is telling the truth and Tracy will be found out as the liar she is ... what happened to the turning over of a leaf for her?


I think that's it now for Tracy's part in the fire.  At least the community appear to believe Carla's story.

Tracy was never going to change much.  She seems to think her confession to Carla absolves her from everything else she's done...  :Wal2l:

----------


## Perdita

> *I think that's it now for Tracy's part in the fire*.  At least the community appear to believe Carla's story.
> 
> Tracy was never going to change much.  She seems to think her confession to Carla absolves her from everything else she's done...


Shame if it is going to be left at this ... so much heartache and misery caused to so many and do the others on the street believe Carla or Tracy?  ....  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015), lizann (13-09-2015), maidmarian (12-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I think that's it now for Tracy's part in the fire.  At least the community appear to believe Carla's story.
> 
> Tracy was never going to change much.  She seems to think her confession to Carla absolves her from everything else she's done...


 does everyone believe carla innocent tracy guilty, with amy in the flat at fire time, think some could be divided

 think robert or ken need to say it was tracy

----------


## lizann

> I think that's it now for Tracy's part in the fire.  At least the community appear to believe Carla's story.
> 
> Tracy was never going to change much.  She seems to think her confession to Carla absolves her from everything else she's done...


 does everyone believe carla innocent tracy guilty, with amy in the flat at fire time, think some could be divided

 think robert or ken need to say it was tracy

----------


## maidmarian

> Shame if it is going to be left at this ... so much heartache and misery caused to so many and do the others on the street believe Carla or Tracy?  ....


The producer made a big point  when.introducing
story that tho no legal punishment -Tracy would
fundamentally change and it would be life- changing
etc for her and the story go on well into Autumn.
Well - not much sign so.far.

As Corrie is such a small enclave- in real life
people would be much less accepting than they
seem to be.Its not like she lives streets away!!
Tracy would be ostracised in such a small area.

2 small points-
Its been mentioned due for change of producer
soon? Is this affecting development of story
perhaps?

And may Robs interventions - from prison-
affect things-he is Carlas brother?

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015), Glen1 (14-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> ...do the others on the street believe Carla or Tracy?  ....


Alya and her family believe Carla, and so does Sophie.  I'd bet most of the residents will believe Carla over Tracy (who's protestations of innocence have been pretty unconvincing and she hardly had a good reputation anyway).

----------

Glen1 (14-09-2015), maidmarian (13-09-2015), Perdita (13-09-2015), tammyy2j (14-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Jason chose to intervene so surely even Eileen would have a hard time justifying blaming the Platts?  I think it's a case of _"the enemy of my enemy is my friend"_.
> 
> What surprises me more is that the Platts hired Jason and Tony when they must know they were responsible for Fiz and Tyrone's disastrous loft conversion.  That wasn't even mentioned, yet I'm not sure it's common knowledge that the collapse was solely due to Todd's negligence.
> 
> 
> On another site I saw people speculating about a Carla and Robert hookup after the lingering look she gave him at the end of Friday's second episode.  However, I'm pretty sure that Carla was just questioning what he sees in Tracy given our recent discussion about Robert possibly having a secret agenda.  She seems to genuinely love Nick at the moment anyway.


 eileen keeping quiet at gail and her family over jason getting bashed don't seem in character for eileen, she loves any scrap she can have with gail

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015), Glen1 (14-09-2015), tammyy2j (14-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

Max obviously teleported into the Bistro.

----------


## lizann

david just wants jason or tony to get rid of callum for him, where is the evil cunning david platt gone

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015), Glen1 (14-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> david just wants jason or tony to get rid of callum for him, where is the evil cunning david platt gone


I'm still hoping we'll see evil David at some point.  Perhaps in the live episode?

----------

Glen1 (14-09-2015), tammyy2j (14-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Alya and her family believe Carla, and so does Sophie.  I'd bet most of the residents will believe Carla over Tracy (who's protestations of innocence have been pretty unconvincing and she hardly had a good reputation anyway).


 tracy starting a fire even unintentionally with amy in carla's flat would all believe that, i still think nazirs and sophie aren't fully convinced yet it was tracy

----------


## lizann

> Alya and her family believe Carla, and so does Sophie.  I'd bet most of the residents will believe Carla over Tracy (who's protestations of innocence have been pretty unconvincing and she hardly had a good reputation anyway).


 tracy starting a fire even unintentionally with amy in carla's flat would all believe that, i still think nazirs and sophie aren't fully convinced yet it was tracy

----------


## Perdita

> tracy starting a fire even unintentionally with amy in carla's flat would all believe that, i still think nazirs and sophie aren't fully convinced yet it was tracy


Ken could provide evidence to the fact that Tracy could not have known about him asking Carla to look after Amy that night .. a very strange request at the time, I thought, seeing Ken would have known how Tracy feels about Carla ...but this is soap life, of course.  So Tracy saying she would never do anything to hurt Amy (apart from selling her to Roy and Hayley as baby)  could be disproven

----------


## Perdita

> tracy starting a fire even unintentionally with amy in carla's flat would all believe that, i still think nazirs and sophie aren't fully convinced yet it was tracy


Ken could provide evidence to the fact that Tracy could not have known about him asking Carla to look after Amy that night .. a very strange request at the time, I thought, seeing Ken would have known how Tracy feels about Carla ...but this is soap life, of course.  So Tracy saying she would never do anything to hurt Amy (apart from selling her to Roy and Hayley as baby)  could be disproven

----------

Ruffed_lemur (14-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

liz get some respect move on from tony

----------

maidmarian (14-09-2015), tammyy2j (14-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope there is more about the fire, will there be an investigation? 

So sick of Callum and his henchmen and feud with the Platts

----------


## Dazzle

At least it was made clear in Monday's episodes that everyone believes Tracy started the fire.  I don't think there'll be any more investigation now.  Stuart Blackburn said Tracy would get away with it as there's no evidence against her.

----------

maidmarian (16-09-2015), Perdita (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> At least it was made clear in Monday's episodes that everyone believes Tracy started the fire.  I don't think there'll be any more investigation now.  Stuart Blackburn said Tracy would get away with it as there's no evidence against her.


Still have not seen a different side to selfish, manipulative Tracy though.  I know we all grieve in different ways and while I donÂ´t necessarily want her to be devastated like Eric in Emmerdale by the death of her mother and now being responsible for 2 deaths, her behaviour has only changed a little when she is with Robert which I suspect is more to do with wanting to keep him rather than grief and guilt

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2015), maidmarian (16-09-2015), parkerman (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

eva was missed, loved her return, get her back behind the bar and the dwarf out  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 could callum kill off sarah and kylie, they do my head in and kylie was the one who brought callum into the platts lives by her need for drugs

----------


## lizann

eva was missed, loved her return, get her back behind the bar and the dwarf out  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 could callum kill off sarah and kylie, they do my head in and kylie was the one who brought callum into the platts lives by her need for drugs

----------

tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I think they are showing Liz so unlucky in love so that it paves the way for her to get back with Tony. I bet she accidently gets involved

----------


## swmc66

I think they are showing Liz so unlucky in love so that it paves the way for her to get back with Tony. I bet she accidently gets involved in the murder

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think they are showing Liz so unlucky in love so that it paves the way for her to get back with Tony. I bet she accidently gets involved


I hope Liz don't get back with Tony, he is better character away from her, she was ruining him, I even preferred Tony with Tracy than Liz 

Liz don't need a man at least not for a while 

I enjoyed Eva's return too

----------


## Kim

> eva was missed, loved her return, get her back behind the bar and the dwarf out 
> 
>  could callum kill off sarah and kylie, they do my head in and kylie was the one who brought callum into the platts lives by her need for drugs


Wasn't expecting Eva back quite yet, it was a nice surprise. Something good happening for Leanne for a change. 

In fairness, Kylie didn't go to Callum looking for drugs. That's not to say that her stated reason was much better and I do blame her for the Callum situation. There was a part where she said, "Who knows what other rubbish he's given him." If Max had had cancer or something then tracking him and his family down would have been necessary, both to help find a match and out of decency to allow them to say goodbye if it came to it. But ADHD? What good would tracking Callum down actually have done?

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed Eva's scenes too even though I wasn't expecting to.  Loved her sarky comments to Sarah...  :Big Grin: 

I can't see Callum not being killed off now because in that classic soap clichÃ© they're making just about everyone possible suspects.  Gail and Todd got in on the action in tonight's episode.  (Unless it's all a clever ruse to throw us off the scent of the real story.)

I don't agree Liz ruined Tony, but she'd be ruined for me if she ever took the manipulative cheater back.  They're both better characters apart.

Anna and her fussing around everyone is annoying me.  I really disliked the patronising way she spoke to Kathy's nephew the other day.

----------

Glen1 (17-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I enjoyed Eva's scenes too even though I wasn't expecting to.  Loved her sarky comments to Sarah... 
> 
> I can't see Callum not being killed off now because in that classic soap clichÃ© they're making just about everyone possible suspects.  Gail and Todd got in on the action in tonight's episode.  (Unless it's all a clever ruse to throw us off the scent of the real story.)
> 
> I don't agree Liz ruined Tony, but she'd be ruined for me if she ever took the manipulative cheater back.  They're both better characters apart.
> 
> Anna and her fussing around everyone is annoying me.  I really disliked the patronising way she spoke to Kathy's nephew the other day.


Anna has a need to be needed, I even find she treats Roy like a child sometimes and he is her boss 

I think it is obvious Liz still loves Tony but I do hope they don't unite

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015), Glen1 (17-09-2015), lizann (17-09-2015), Perdita (17-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Anna has a need to be needed, I even find she treats Roy like a child sometimes and he is her boss


I agree Anna patronises Roy, but she was ten times worse towards Kathy's nephew (I can't remember his name).  It _really_ set my teeth on edge...  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Glen1 (17-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I agree Anna patronises Roy, but she was ten times worse towards Kathy's nephew (I can't remember his name).  It _really_ set my teeth on edge...


His name is Alex

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015), Glen1 (18-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I agree Anna patronises Roy, but she was ten times worse towards Kathy's nephew (I can't remember his name).  It _really_ set my teeth on edge...


Shes just a very unpleasant .person who
wants to.dominate. Her first target is
children followed by adults she ( feels)
she can treat as such.

Anyone with a disability will be high on
the list . Her attitude to Alex and Roy
are similar - the differnce is the degree-
because of his personality - will have 
no conception that Roy is a very imtelligent
man-It would not occur to her!

Within any specific disability - the effects on the 
people with the condition can vary widely.

To put them all together and speak to them in
 same patronising way  is offensive 
and people still do it but hopefully.the public
is becoming more aware.

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015), Glen1 (17-09-2015), lizann (17-09-2015), parkerman (17-09-2015), tammyy2j (18-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

So is Simon just missing school for two or three weeks? And are the school authorities happy about this? Or have I missed something?

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2015), Perdita (18-09-2015), tammyy2j (18-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

how does callum pay his lackies and afford the car and apartment, all from drugs presumably and cant get his hands on 20k, ask his mother why don't he

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2015), Perdita (18-09-2015), tammyy2j (18-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

So Sarah was sparked out on the sofa for 24 hours and nobody questioned as to why??   :Wal2l:   Come on writers, you should be doing much better than this!!

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2015), lizann (18-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> So Sarah was sparked out on the sofa for 24 hours and nobody questioned as to why??    Come on writers, you should be doing much better than this!!


 do her and bethany live with nick

----------


## lizann

> So Sarah was sparked out on the sofa for 24 hours and nobody questioned as to why??    Come on writers, you should be doing much better than this!!


 do her and bethany live with nick

----------


## Perdita

> do her and bethany live with nick


I think so but then Sarah did not have the key to his place, which is why she ended up at GailÂ´s place   :Searchme:

----------


## sarah c

> I think so but then Sarah did not have the key to his place, which is why she ended up at GailÂ´s place


they started staying with Audrey to begin with, but do now seem to be at Nick's flat

----------


## Dazzle

> how does callum pay his lackies and afford the car and apartment, all from drugs presumably and cant get his hands on 20k, ask his mother why don't he


He's involved with some serious criminals and they tend to charge enormous amounts of interest on money owed.  Perhaps they supplied Callum with drugs on the understanding he'd pay within a certain time and he defaulted?

I suppose he'd ask his mother as a last resort but perhaps she doesn't have Â£20,000 she can get her hands on?




> So Sarah was sparked out on the sofa for 24 hours and nobody questioned as to why??    Come on writers, you should be doing much better than this!!


I think she said 12 hours, but what you say still applies.

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> He's involved with some serious criminals and they tend to charge enormous amounts of interest on money owed.  Perhaps they supplied Callum with drugs on the understanding he'd pay within a certain time and he defaulted?
> 
> I suppose he'd ask his mother as a last resort but perhaps she doesn't have Â£20,000 she can get her hands on?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she said 12 hours, but what you say still applies.


I will watch omnibus, I am sure she said 24 hours as I nearly fell off the sofa, I missed the original episode so this was news to me ...

----------


## Perdita

> He's involved with some serious criminals and they tend to charge enormous amounts of interest on money owed.  Perhaps they supplied Callum with drugs on the understanding he'd pay within a certain time and he defaulted?
> 
> I suppose he'd ask his mother as a last resort but perhaps she doesn't have Â£20,000 she can get her hands on?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she said 12 hours, but what you say still applies.


I will watch omnibus, I am sure she said 24 hours as I nearly fell off the sofa, I missed the original episode so this was news to me ...

----------

maidmarian (18-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I will watch omnibus, I am sure she said 24 hours as I nearly fell off the sofa, I missed the original episode so this was news to me ...


I agree especially about " nearly falling
off sofa".
But they are a family who do not usually
notice strange/unusual behavior in their
relatives!?!

----------

Perdita (18-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I will watch omnibus, I am sure she said 24 hours as I nearly fell off the sofa, I missed the original episode so this was news to me ...


It was 12 hours, I just checked on youtube*.  No wonder you nearly fell off the sofa hearing 24 hours!  :Big Grin: 

To be honest I think even 12 hours is a stretch.  She went to the Platt house from her shift at the Rovers.  The earliest it could realistically have been was midday and there's no way she didn't wake up until midnight.  I remember the family were sitting around wondering why she was so tired, but it didn't seem that late when she finally awoke.

(See here at about 9.50: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Vk9KeC7eU)

----------

Perdita (18-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> It was 12 hours, I just checked on youtube*.  No wonder you nearly fell off the sofa hearing 24 hours! 
> 
> To be honest I think even 12 hours is a stretch.  She went to the Platt house from her shift at the Rovers.  The earliest it could realistically have been was midday and there's no way she didn't wake up until midnight.  I remember the family were sitting around wondering why she was so tired, but it didn't seem that late when she finally awoke.
> 
> (See here at about 9.50: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Vk9KeC7eU)


I miss a lot of episodes at night so try to watch repeat early in the morning, must have been still half asleep but as you say, even somebody crashed out for 12 hours is something I would get concerned about ...

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So Sarah was sparked out on the sofa for 24 hours and nobody questioned as to why??    Come on writers, you should be doing much better than this!!


Someone would have tried to wake her to move her, did they think she was just really drunk?

----------


## Dazzle

> Someone would have tried to wake her to move her, did they think she was just really drunk?


I don't think so.  From what I can remember they thought she might be coming down with something?  They did try to wake her half-heartedly but she was unresponsive.

Friday evening doesn't feel right without a Corrie double bill.  How sad am I?  :Embarrassment:

----------

Perdita (19-09-2015), tammyy2j (21-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mary sneezing around the food in the cafÃ© was making me sick  :Sick: 

So sick of the Callum storyline and there really isn't much in the live episode build up to make me keen to watch

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), lizann (22-09-2015), parkerman (22-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I felt the same. Anyway did Mchelle offer Andrea a 'drink'. 
Only bit i enjoyed was Roy's story.
Why are the mothers/ grandmothers planning Gary and Alya's wedding? Don't they have a say.

----------


## swmc66

I felt the same. Anyway did Mchelle offer Andrea a 'drink'. 
Only bit i enjoyed was Roy's story.
Why are the mothers/ grandmothers planning Gary and Alya's wedding? Don't they have a say.

----------


## swmc66

Actress playing Rita gone off sick...apparently pressure of live episode. Why do we need live episodes anyway!

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), lizann (22-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), parkerman (22-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Actress playing Rita gone off sick...apparently pressure of live episode. Why do we need live episodes anyway!


Yes, I hope I'm wrong but it's starting to look like way more trouble than it's going to be worth.  The Steve getting wrecked scenes were done to keep him out of the live episode (as per Simon Gregson's request).  It must be incredibly stressful for all concerned.

I've got lots more to say about it but I'll put it in another thread because I don't want to mention any spoilers in this thread.

I noticed Michelle offering Andrea a drink too.  Hopefully she meant non-alcoholic rather than it being another example of poor continuity...

Roy and Cathy's scenes were good.  He seems totally oblivious of her feelings for him, and it was very sad for him to be back in Blackpool without Hayley.  :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (22-09-2015), parkerman (22-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Actress playing Rita gone off sick...apparently pressure of live episode. Why do we need live episodes anyway!


I always thought it had been acknowledged
that the actress had had a problem with
her lines for sometime. A live episode 
would have made that worse!
It might have been.kinder to have not
included her!

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

How convenient that Anna was in the garden looking at the chickens at the precise moment Sally and Sophie were talking about "that" kiss, especially as I can't imagine that Yasmeen would have let her get away from planning the wedding.

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), Perdita (22-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, I hope I'm wrong but it's starting to look like way more trouble than it's going to be worth.  The Steve getting wrecked scenes were done to keep him out of the live episode (as per Simon Gregson's request).  It must be incredibly stressful for all concerned.
> 
> I've got lots more to say about it but I'll put it in another thread because I don't want to mention any spoilers in this thread.
> 
> I noticed Michelle offering Andrea a drink too.  Hopefully she meant non-alcoholic rather than it being another example of poor continuity...
> 
> Roy and Cathy's scenes were good.  He seems totally oblivious of her feelings for him, and it was very sad for him to be back in Blackpool without Hayley.


I agree live episodes and the  hype about them
is getting a bit much.
They will be stressful for any actor with  major
role. Most of the soap actors havent the
experience of those who regularly appear in
theatre and are adept at covering mistakes!

Im not sure how they will write the Roy/ Cathy
story longer term and I wouldnt mind if it
became more permanent.

However in real life people with Roys personality
and intelligence  are very good at " oblivious"
-Ive noticed anyway!

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## lizann

nick needed andy and robert help with callum can him and david not take care of not so scary the scrawny callum wannabe gangster

----------


## Kim

Did Steve call Michelle Karen so that he can be in the dog house with her while the actor is off sick?

----------

maidmarian (22-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Has Kylie killed Callum!  :EEK!: 

The garage set has been shown so it's going to come into play...

----------

sarah c (23-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Anyone notice the gas canister?

----------


## Perdita

He might not be dead, just unconscious ... come on Part 2!   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

Maybe Kylie has killed him and she's leaving. There was that article over the weekend about Paula Lane and her husband starting up a drama school.

Although Jack P Shepherd has started one I believe and remained in the show.. hmmm...

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015)

----------


## sarah c

loved the Kylie twist!!!!!

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015), Perdita (23-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm really enjoying this!  :Big Grin: 

Tony and Todd taking Callum's car!  :EEK!: 

Very wise decision to spend so much time on a Roy and Carla deep and meaningful.

----------

Perdita (23-09-2015), swmc66 (23-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder if they'll accidentally bury Callum alive?  That would definitely live up to the "dark" hype.

Excellent performances all round so far.

----------

Perdita (23-09-2015), swmc66 (23-09-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Something is going to happen since its pretty obvious he ends up in the manhole, or atleast someone will.

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015), Perdita (23-09-2015), swmc66 (23-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Something is going to happen since its pretty obvious he ends up in the manhole, or atleast someone will.


It might be a like a horror film where the baddie/monster unexpectedly comes to life right at the end...

----------


## Perdita

Well, soaps tend to play out similar scenarios and we have just had Ross Barton come back from the dead so I can imagine Callum doing the same ..

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015), maidmarian (23-09-2015), mariba (29-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Bye Llloyd, I shall miss you  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Really enjoyable, loved all the warm scenes in the pub and between Roy and Cathy.  I'm just a little bit disappointed there wasn't a big twist at the end though.

----------

Perdita (23-09-2015), swmc66 (23-09-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Really enjoyable, loved all the warm scenes in the pub and between Roy and Cathy.  I'm just a little bit disappointed there wasn't a big twist at the end though.


Yeah, there is always a twist in live episodes when it comes to murders/deaths. Could be a twist that is still to come.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yeah, there is always a twist in live episodes when it comes to murders/deaths. Could be a twist that is still to come.


I hope so, but I think any big twist would have happened in the live episode.  A shot of Callum opening his eyes before being buried by earth would have been extremely dark.

Obviously it's still quite possible he's not dead though.

----------

maidmarian (23-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Sarah was good so was Liz. Everyone was good. I wanted tony and todd involved more ...maybe they will. 
Angry that i got loads of calls from sales people when this was on and 3 people at my door!

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Sarah was good so was Liz. Everyone was good. I wanted tony and todd involved more ...maybe they will. 
Angry that i got loads of calls from sales people when this was on and 3 people at my door!

----------


## Dazzle

> Angry that i got loads of calls from sales people when this was on and 3 people at my door!


How annoying!!!  :Angry:

----------


## lizann

sorry where were the excellent performances  :Stick Out Tongue:  maybe jack, david, alison and paula but tina and sally and a few others were awful very panto ish 

 steve missing 

 was hoping callum wasn't dead and was going to rise up

 i guess the truth will be out for kylie's exit

----------


## maidmarian

> I hope so, but I think any big twist would have happened in the live episode.  A shot of Callum opening his eyes before being buried by earth would have been extremely dark.
> 
> Obviously it's still quite possible he's not dead before though.


Well it took several.episodes before we had the
"Ross twist"  & what seemed like loads of posts
before Ross returned from his" death and burial".
On that occasion the actor bade us farewell
immediately after his "demise".

The producer said little but from.the" Knowing
Smirk" in the photos I took it she was tipping
us the wink -it had been leg pull. A bit like
DTC warning the viewers wont mind a bit 
of a joke- when Bobby wasnt on list of
suspects for killing Lucy!

When I went into thread immediately after
ED programme I was amazed to find that the
general opinion was that Ross was dead!
and posted to that effect. A lot of fans wanted
him not to be; but agreed he probably must be!

And so he remained amidst great controversy
for some time!! 

I cant say I found Corrie tonight dark and
and all the other promised things but
it was good generally..But nothing outside
routine Soap voilence. I wondered if having
Tracy so prominently in.Corrie had reminded
them about her biffing Bill over the head
and theyd reused the idea with Kylie!

I doubt ??! they will use the same ruse as ED-
that would be too much ??even for a Soap
and with imminent change of producer.

Any statement from.SB

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Disappointed it's yet another cover-up!

Enjoyed Roy and Cathy's story the most.

----------

maidmarian (24-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

I don't think Coronation Street could really win with this setup. As it was, it was too much Den Watts and we were disappointed at the lack of a twist / Jason and Tony involvement. Though I can't see them actually getting around to moving the body (Gail finding out he's under her floor will be a classic!) and as the builders, them becoming involved at a later date seems inevitable. Had there been a twist, then it would have been too Ross Barton (though I'd imagine this was written before the Ross situation even arose.)

Surprised that Nick didn't appear in the episode.

----------


## lizann

having callum's body in the car when tony and todd blew it up would be have been good

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015), mariba (29-09-2015)

----------


## sarah c

1. The man hole looked to have been excavated with all those drilled bits of stone around?
2. David did say he'd move the body tomorrow
3. David locked the manhole with appropriate 'keys' so Callum shouldn't be getting out even if he is alive
4. Tony and Todd's  prints etc now all over the car??
5. Where did Kylie find such a handy huge monkey wrench??

----------


## Snagglepus

> 3. David locked the manhole with appropriate 'keys' so Callum shouldn't be getting out even if he is alive


The manhole cover has no locks on, the "keys" are just for lifting it.

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

.

----------


## tammyy2j

The Carla and Roy scenes were best again for me 

I am guessing the wrench that killed Callum was from Tony or Jason's tool box 

Was Gail away with Max and Lily at Audrey's place?

Will Tony have filled in the manhole by the time David goes back to move the body or even better the body is gone is missing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> 4. Tony and Todd's  prints etc now all over the car??


What's left of it!

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), tammyy2j (24-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Congratulations to the whole Corrie team for a superb live episode!   :Thumbsup:  

After several hours of digesting it I'm still feeling very positive about it.

I thought David Neilson stole the show as Roy and I absolutely couldn't tell he was acting live.  It was an excellent decision to give him such a prominent role in the episode.  In my opinion, he was closely followed in the acting stakes by Melanie Hill, Alison King, Jack P Shepherd and Paula Lane.  Everyone else was very good too.

As far as mistakes go, I noticed a couple of hesitations and silences that went on for just a beat too long, but nothing worth stressing over.

I'd have liked a final twist in the Callum story but, as others have said, it may yet be to come.  The fight between Callum and Sarah, and Kylie's (offscreen) subsequent bashing of him, were very well done and extremely effective, but nowhere near as dark or explosive as we were led to believe.  As Lizann has suggested (and I've also seen mentioned elsewhere), I think Callum's body being in the boot of the car when Tony and Todd blew it up would have been a perfect ending for the character.

Still, inevitably very few people will be a hundred percent satisfied with anything, and I think Corrie reached an extremely high standard tonight.  Congratulations again to all!  :Clap: 




> Surprised that Nick didn't appear in the episode.


He did appear briefly.  I think he was with Andy, Steph and Robert in the scene where they were carrying food to the Rovers.




> 4. Tony and Todd's  prints etc now all over the car??


I don't think forensics will be able to recover any prints from the burnt-out shell that'll remain after that explosion!  (Ha ha...I just noticed parkerman sneaked in his reply before me!  :Stick Out Tongue: )




> Was Gail away with Max and Lily at Audrey's place?


Yes.




> Will Tony have filled in the manhole by the time David goes back to move the body or even better the body is gone is missing


I love the idea of Tony filling the hole in before David has a chance to move the body.  There'll always be the potential that Callum escaped the hole alive if that happens.

----------

maidmarian (24-09-2015), tammyy2j (24-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

And just to add, I'm very nervous of the rather overt lascivious glance Tim gave Anna when he first saw her dolled up to the nines in the Rovers.  He also seemed a bit too keen for my liking when he asked to stay the night...  :EEK!:   :Nono:   :Sad:

----------


## maidmarian

> And just to add, I'm very nervous of the rather overt lascivious glance Tim gave Anna when he first saw her dolled up to the nines in the Rovers.  He also seemed a bit too keen for my liking when he asked to stay the night...


And there was you - being all positive in post
above- then this!!!!

I do.agree about David Neilson - it shows that
everyday scenes well acted can impress as much
as big drama( though I like that as well).
There may be more drama/ twists to come-
so wont mention over-hyping again!!

I think.Melanie Hill is settling in well-.I've
always liked her and wait to see how the
relstionship with Roy ptogresses!

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Kim

Only noticed Nick on second viewing. I hope the continuity is there in the next episodes (David said that Nick was asking too many questions.) 

I don't think Callum's getting out of there even if he is alive. I think you'd need the handle to lift it. I did think I could hear some quiet knocking on it at the end of the episode - although my mum thought it was just to do with the sound because it was live. Either way, I think he's dead, it's just a case of whether he suffocates down there.

David Neilson was great. I felt a bit sorry for Agent Daniel.

Agree with the sentiments re: Anna and Tim. I saw a trailer after the episode which made me even more nervous  :Sick:  I hope Kate Oates knocks this on the head, quickly.

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Having watched last bit again .. I think there was a knocking noise coming from that manhole  :EEK!:   :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Loved the airplane noise - it proved it was live! Don't normally watch corrie but watched a few minutes of this whilst getting ready to go out... Stepped outside and heard a noisy plane go over - probably the same one that'd just been on the telly.

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Having watched last bit again .. I think there was a knocking noise coming from that manhole


perhaps there really has been a never
 happened before moment on Corrie!
A STRANGER has ventured there !! and
let Callum.out: !!

No -too far fetched-not a stranger!!

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), Glen1 (24-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> perhaps there really has been a never
>  happened before moment on Corrie!
> A STRANGER has ventured there !! and
> let Callum.out: !!
> 
> No -too far fetched-not a stranger!!


Gemma knew he was with Dave  :Stick Out Tongue:  could she have come and got him out 

So is the twist is Callum was alive when thrown in the manhole

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), Glen1 (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Having watched last bit again .. I think there was a knocking noise coming from that manhole


I've just watched the end of the live episode again and I don't think Callum was knocking.  I think any bangs were just made by David after he closed the door.  What a shame, because it would have been an excellent twist - whether Callum ends up dead or alive.

There's lots of interviews with Sean Ward out today all confirming Callum's dead, so I don't think he's getting out of that hole alive.




> And there was you - being all positive in post
> above- then this!!!!



I know lol.  I forgot about my disgust at seeing Tim eyeing up Anna in all the positivity!  :EEK!: 




> Agree with the sentiments re: Anna and Tim. I saw a trailer after the episode which made me even more nervous  I hope Kate Oates knocks this on the head, quickly.


I haven't seen that trailer.  That doesn't sound like good news...  :Thumbsdown: 




> I think.Melanie Hill is settling in well-.I've
> always liked her and wait to see how the
> relstionship with Roy ptogresses!


I'm really glad the general consensus is that Roy and Cathy's scenes were moving.  I agree with people who say it's too soon after Hayley but this is a soap and they're not going to keep Roy's character still for very long.  He and Cathy work - against all my expectations!  :Thumbsup: 

I just hope Melanie Hill's in it for the long haul because I don't want to see Roy broken hearted in a few months.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015), Perdita (24-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I gather that Tim and Sally make up and get married, there will always be a bond between Tim and Anna because of Faye and Miley, I am sure in years to come Miley will make a return from Canada, but hopefully they will never betray Sally  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), Glen1 (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I've just watched the end of the live episode again and I don't think Callum was knocking.  I think any bangs were just made by David after he closed the door.  What a shame, because it would have been an excellent twist - whether Callum ends up dead or alive.
> 
> There's lots of interviews with Sean Ward out today all confirming Callum's dead, so I don't think he's getting out of that hole alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know lol.  I forgot about my disgust at seeing Tim eyeing up Anna in all the positivity! 
> 
> ...


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...ppcXWMoea2Ky8v
Hayley has given their romance her blessing, I also want them to stay together for the duration  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I've just watched the end of the live episode again and I don't think Callum was knocking.  I think any bangs were just made by David after he closed the door.  What a shame, because it would have been an excellent twist - whether Callum ends up dead or alive.
> 
> There's lots of interviews with Sean Ward out today all confirming Callum's dead, so I don't think he's getting out of that hole alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know lol.  I forgot about my disgust at seeing Tim eyeing up Anna in all the positivity! 
> 
> ...


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...ppcXWMoea2Ky8v
Hayley has given their romance her blessing, I also want them to stay together for the duration  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

There was quite a few characters in scenes that were pointless, like the writers wanted as many characters as possible in the live show and then characters that were needed for current storylines were missing like Steve, Audrey and Gail

----------


## Dazzle

> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...ppcXWMoea2Ky8v
> Hayley has given their romance her blessing, I also want them to stay together for the duration


Aww...that was nice of Julie Hesmondhalgh to give Roy and Cathy her blessing.  :Smile: 




> There was quite a few characters in scenes that were pointless, like the writers wanted as many characters as possible in the live show and then characters that were needed for current storylines were missing like Steve, Audrey and Gail


The actors had a choice of whether or not to appear - which is fair enough given it must be quite an ordeal.  As well as the episode itself, there've been long hours of intensive rehearsals for weeks on top of the usual schedules.

I agree a few of the minor scenes felt pointless and just inserted to give the actors involved a line, but I don't begrudge them it.  Appearing in such a high profile live performance is something to feel proud of and also looks good on their CVs.

----------

Perdita (24-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

So imature of sophie to go on and on about that one kiss. Stupid girl!

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

> I've just watched the end of the live episode again and I don't think Callum was knocking.  I think any bangs were just made by David after he closed the door.  What a shame, because it would have been an excellent twist - whether Callum ends up dead or alive.
> 
> There's lots of interviews with Sean Ward out today all confirming Callum's dead, so I don't think he's getting out of that hole alive.
> I know lol.  I forgot about my disgust at seeing Tim eyeing up Anna in all the positivity! 
> 
> I haven't seen that trailer.  That doesn't sound like good news...


http://youtu.be/w51KhdDSeto

I've also watched the episode again and there is one bang. David did have a plug and an extension lead in his hand when he closed the door, so it could have been him throwing them onto one of the work surfaces. On first viewing it just seemed as though it was coming from the manhole as the camera was on it when the bang occurred.

I think it would make it more sinister if Callum hadn't been dead but suffocated down there as he didn't have the strength to force his way out following his injury.

Another thing I want to know is how Tony and Todd were equipped to blow up Callum's car. They definitely took it on an impulse.

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Another thing I want to know is how Tony and Todd were equipped to blow up Callum's car. They definitely took it on an impulse.


Going from my extensive criminal knowledge gained from watching TV ( :Big Grin: ), I think stuffing a rag in the opening of the petrol tank and lighting it would be enough to cause an explosion and gut the car.  It might not be as extreme in real life as how Callum's car went up though!

I wonder if Tony will be involved in the cover-up.  Is the manhole deep enough be filled without noticing the body?  David will have a hell of a job if he tries to move the body on his own (assuming it's still there when he next looks).

----------


## Kim

Going from the Live Uncovered programme, no, they would notice. They could always pretend that it's deeper than it is I suppose. Wouldn't the body start to smell before they came to fill it in though?

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> There's lots of interviews with Sean Ward out today all confirming Callum's dead, so I don't think he's getting out of that hole alive.


There were loads of interviews and statements made about Ross Barton being dead yet he made a remarkable recovery, not even complaining about a headache afterwards  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015), lizann (25-09-2015), maidmarian (25-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> There were loads of interviews and statements made about Ross Barton being dead yet he made a remarkable recovery, not even complaining about a headache afterwards


Quite right Perdita!!
Its very surreal going through it all again
on.Corrie so soon after what happened on ED-
however it ends up!!

The other similarity is weve not heard from
SB *Afterwards- like KO didnt say much
after :but plenty before!

* unless Ive missed it!

----------

Perdita (25-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> There were loads of interviews and statements made about Ross Barton being dead yet he made a remarkable recovery, not even complaining about a headache afterwards


Were there any interviews with the actor himself?  Here's an interview with Sean Ward about Callum's death and he sounds very genuine.  He even says he didn't dare go to any auditions after he'd finished filming the pre-recorded episodes in case word of Callum's death got out, but that now he's free to audition again.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...ppisttXUFVxdeH

----------

Perdita (25-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

One of the announcements I saw at the time: 


http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/e...ichael-6263841

The soap star announced the news on Twitter after devastated fans launched a petition just four days ago to bring his character 

Emmerdale star Michael Parr has landed himself a new job.

Taking to his Twitter account, the 29-year-old actor - who became famous playing the late Ross Barton - broke the news to his loyal army of followers on Friday.

He wrote: "Off to London now. Got a new job, can't say what it is but when we start rehearsals I'll let you know."

While some fans were quick to wish him good luck, others were disappointed as the admission seemed to indicate that he would almost certainly never be reprising his on-screen alter-ego Ross.

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Thanks for the link Perdita.  The only thing I'd say is that Michael Parr had suspiciously little to say for himself whilst Sean Ward is very talkative about Callum's death etc.  I guess the only way to know for sure is to wait and see.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (25-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

I think it's clear that Callum's gone, it's just a question of when. As Dazzle said, Sean Ward seemed very genuine. Michael Parr never elaborated on anything as it was obviously a bluff. Looking back, the goodbye video that Michael Parr made did hint that it wasn't final - it wasn't an official video as was the case with the others. He also told people to keep watching which was odd. Why would a departing actor really care whether viewers continued watching? Most viewers these days have their favourites and will re-evaluate their following of the show if they leave. Obviously in Michael's case, he wanted to try to ensure that his fans would be there to see the twist. 

It was posted a few weeks ago that Sean Ward had filmed his final scenes, I think. I don't see any reason to distrust that.

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015), Perdita (25-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

tim happy to be back mates with his kev again

 was gail eyeing up the nice detective as her next new lover  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015), tammyy2j (27-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

tim happy to be back mates with his kev again

 was gail eyeing up the nice detective as her next new lover  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

I was surprised that Gail was so agreeable/pleasant to the police. Has she forgotten that they locked her up for a murder she didn't commit?

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015), maidmarian (26-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I was surprised that Gail was so agreeable/pleasant to the police. Has she forgotten that they locked her up for a murder she didn't commit?


Gail been made dimmer over recent years-
perhaps her memory has also.
It wouldnt be my response-but perhaps
she hoping to disarm them with her charm!

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

It looks like Callum's definitely dead then - unless someone helped him out and put another dead body in his place.  :Big Grin: 

I was hoping Tony and Jason would concrete over the manhole before David got a chance to move the body.  It should make for some great drama with him and Kylie having to live with the knowledge that Callum's rotting away under their house.




> I was surprised that Gail was so agreeable/pleasant to the police. Has she forgotten that they locked her up for a murder she didn't commit?


Maybe she was so pleased because he'd brought the good news that Callum was in trouble.  He was very chipper about it himself!  I thoroughly enjoyed the amusing but tense scene where he inspected the "annexe" and mentioned rats down the manhole. 

I think we can breathe a sigh of relief that Tim was obviously horrified at the thought of sleeping with Anna...  :Cheer:

----------

maidmarian (26-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The body of Coronation Street bad boy Callum Logan will be staying put at the Platt house in a Brookside-style storyline twist.

Callum's corpse was hidden in a manhole at the Platts' garage earlier this week, after he was killed by Kylie in the show's dramatic live episode.

Kylie, her husband David and sister-in-law Sarah were all involved in the grisly cover-up, intending to move the body as soon as possible.

David knew that dumping Callum's remains in the canal was their best move, but Friday's tense episodes saw his plans thwarted as Jason Grimshaw and Gary Windass poured concrete over the manhole while doing building work.

Jason and Gary have been working on a granny flat for Gail, so it looks like she could soon be sleeping over Callum's body while completely oblivious.   :EEK!: 

The plot is reminiscent of the classic Brookside storyline from 1993, which saw evil Trevor Jordache buried under the patio by his wife Mandy and daughter Beth.mBrookside fans waited two years to see Trevor dug up again, but whether Callum stays hidden for that long is anyone's guess. 

  Spoiler:     Channel 4's Hollyoaks will also soon be airing a similar storyline, as a body ends up being hidden in the city wall in the middle of the village.

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015), Glen1 (26-09-2015), maidmarian (26-09-2015), tammyy2j (27-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Ninja: The Trevor Jordache story was very good
and very creepy-but it seemed to go on
for ever. Whenever anyone was in kitchen
in dark evenings - the camera would pan
past them to give a lingering shot of the
back garden and patio - where he was buried :Ninja: 

But back to Corrie-Im 99.9% convinced
Callum is dead and buried in manhole!
I expect Dazzle was most likely tongue
in cheek when she suggested someone
might have let him out and subbed another
body!!But I bet she given SWs food for thought
for future- especially after the concreting.
And the penchant for retcons!

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015), Glen1 (26-09-2015), Perdita (26-09-2015), swmc66 (28-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I expect Dazzle was most likely tongue
> in cheek when she suggested someone
> might have let him out and subbed another
> body!!But I bet she given SWs food for thought
> for future- especially after the concreting.
> And the penchant for retcons!


You're right, I wasn't being serious! However, as you say, with the soap penchant for retcons nothing can be ruled out.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (26-09-2015), maidmarian (26-09-2015), Perdita (26-09-2015), swmc66 (28-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am happy Lloyd and Steve got a goodbye

----------

Dazzle (28-09-2015), lizann (29-09-2015), maidmarian (28-09-2015), Perdita (28-09-2015), swmc66 (28-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm enjoying the continuing fallout to Callum's death.  It seems fairly realistic and all the people involved are behaving in character.

Sarah had a cheek having a go at Kylie when the latter probably saved her life!  :Angry: 

I liked the way the famous quote from Field of Dreams ("If you build it, he will come") was used to inspire Sally to go ahead with the wedding.  :Big Grin: 

It was a nice touch to see Roy looking at his photos of Hayley before his first date since her death.

----------

Perdita (29-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

how is david affording conversion and sending gail to see stephen?

----------


## Perdita

> how is david affording conversion and sending gail to see stephen?


Maybe Gail is paying for the conversion and a flight to Milan can be cheap as chips these days

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## Brucie

While there's just a thin layer of concrete over the manhole, SURELY there's still chance for David to reunite Sarah with Callum.... PLEASE!

----------

lizann (29-09-2015), maidmarian (29-09-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> While there's just a thin layer of concrete over the manhole, SURELY there's still chance for David to reunite Sarah with Callum.... PLEASE!


If the local council find out the Platts have carried out the garage conversion, let alone concreting over a manhole cover without building regs and probably planning approval ,your wish may be granted Brucie. As I recall the council got onto Mary's case pretty quickly over the camper van. Surprised Norris hasn't started stirring the pot.

----------

lizann (29-09-2015), maidmarian (29-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is the fire investigation still open, is this what Kal's mother said? I cant think of her name

----------


## Dazzle

> Is the fire investigation still open, is this what Kal's mother said? I cant think of her name


The police told Yasmeen they'd need new evidence to reopen the case.

----------

tammyy2j (29-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Is the fire investigation still open, is this what Kal's mother said? I cant think of her name


Yasmeen, she said the police wonÂ´t do anything about Tracy starting the fire, not sure whether the fire investigation has been concluded or not but I get the feeling it has been

----------

tammyy2j (29-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Yasmeen, she said the police wonÂ´t do anything about Tracy starting the fire, not sure whether the fire investigation has been concluded or not but I get the feeling it has been


Yes, the fire investigation was concluded early on. It was a candle that caused the fire. How the candle came to be where it was and cause the fire is down to the police investigation rather than the fire investigation.

----------

Perdita (29-09-2015), tammyy2j (29-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Yasmeen seems to be the only one angry and wanting justice and revenge on Tracy, everyone was after Carla's blood when she was to blame  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), lizann (29-09-2015), parkerman (29-09-2015), Perdita (29-09-2015), swmc66 (30-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tim and Craig were great as usual 

Sally wants her Tim back and to still marry her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Sarah know Callum is down manhole in Platt house or does she think he is in the canal?

----------


## parkerman

I liked the announcement at the end over the titles, "If you've been affected by any of the issues raised in tonight's episode.....etc."

Is that for people who have a body buried under their garage floor?

----------

Cheetah (01-10-2015), Dazzle (01-10-2015), lizann (30-09-2015), maidmarian (30-09-2015), sarah c (01-10-2015), swmc66 (01-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I liked the announcement at the end over the titles, "If you've been affected by any of the issues raised in tonight's episode.....etc."
> 
> Is that for people who have a body buried under their garage floor?


Just shows ITV shows care and compassion
for all-except the buried body -of course!!

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2015), parkerman (30-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## lizann

anna and kevin pairing, what yous think

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

> I liked the announcement at the end over the titles, "If you've been affected by any of the issues raised in tonight's episode.....etc."
> 
> Is that for people who have a body buried under their garage floor?


Child cancer and a murder/manslaughter cover up, perhaps not the best mix of stories for a single episode of Corrie. Helplines are always given at the end and not the start so they had to do it so as for there not to be outrage (I remember a lot of comments when EastEnders failed to show them after the episode in which Ian discovered that Lucy was dead.)

There does seem to be some laziness these days where these helplines are concerned, it's always "the issues" not "insert name's story."

----------


## Snagglepus

Noticed how small Tim looked stood next to Craig.

----------

maidmarian (01-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> anna and kevin pairing, what yous think


There do seem to be hints in that direction.  I'm not dead set against it or anything, but I find it hard to work up any enthusiasm about anything to do with Anna Windass.  At least it'd keep Tim out of her clutches I suppose.  :Big Grin:

----------


## maidmarian

> Noticed how small Tim looked stood next to Craig.


I didnt notice-but will look out next time!!
I hope Cheetah doesnt read your post
or she will call him ".Tiny"'Tim - she spots
types of ?wordplay?

Craig always seems the gentle giant type
of lad-I tbough was becoming extinct!!
I always like scenes with him &Tim( rhyming
now)

----------


## maidmarian

> Noticed how small Tim looked stood next to Craig.


I didnt notice-but will look out next time!!
I hope Cheetah doesnt read your post
or she will call him ".Tiny"'Tim - she spots
types of ?wordplay?

Craig always seems the gentle giant type
of lad-I tbough was becoming extinct!!
I always like scenes with him &Tim( rhyming
now)

----------


## swmc66

He seems to be losing some weight too. Hapoens when you suddendly gain height as a boy

----------


## lizann

> There do seem to be hints in that direction.  I'm not dead set against it or anything, but I find it hard to work up any enthusiasm about anything to do with Anna Windass.  At least it'd keep Tim out of her clutches I suppose.


 sophie will match make push them together

----------

Dazzle (06-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Awww...I knew Tim wouldn't let Sally down.  :Wub: 

I creased myself laughing twice in tonight's episodes. First when Faye thought Sally was sixty!  Secondly, when Tim dropped Sally like a sack of spuds. She wasn't even phased about it because she was so happy.  :Big Grin: 

More hints of a Kevin and Anna romance...

The new Connors seem good so far, particularly Kate. I'm guessing there'll be lots of tension at the factory from now on. It sounds like Aidan will still work there, but I wonder in what capacity?

----------

Glen1 (08-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the wedding and great to have Craig and Kevin there

----------

Dazzle (06-10-2015), Glen1 (08-10-2015), Perdita (06-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

Metcalfe and Son. Am I missing something?

----------


## swmc66

Sally did it delberately as it looks better. As for Sarah.....can't bear seeing her on screen

----------

Glen1 (08-10-2015), lizann (09-10-2015), Perdita (07-10-2015), tammyy2j (08-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Metcalfe and son. Nice one Sally. :Rotfl:

----------

Glen1 (08-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Metcalfe and son. Nice one Sally.


Well she does like to put a spin.on things!!

At least she didnt put nature of  business as

Vision Clearance Engineers**

Or by appointment to HM the Queen

**One of the jargon terms devised a few
years ago to make some jobs sound more
appealing /upmarket!:

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2015), Glen1 (08-10-2015), lizann (09-10-2015), parkerman (07-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

So much for Sally's wedding vow that she'd no longer try to change Tim! She's again trying to take his business more upmarket even before they set off on their honeymoon!  :Big Grin: 

Kylie should have told Sarah they lied about the body being in the canal.  As she said, the less Sarah knows the better so I think it's natural they wouldn't tell her the real location (which of course is what really happened - unbeknownst to Sarah).

Also, why not explain to everyone that Sarah's stressed state is due to fearing Callum turning up at any time?  She's got reason enough to fear retribution after Bethany retracted her alibi and it'd be perfectly natural for her to feel terrorised by the thought of him reappearing.

I think the actor who plays Johnny is very good but I'm afraid he shows up some of the weaker actors in his scenes.

----------

Perdita (08-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

johnny seems a carbon copy of paul

----------


## Dazzle

> johnny seems a carbon copy of paul


I wouldn't mind that at all because I thought Paul was an excellent character and I was sad he was killed off so soon.

----------

lizann (09-10-2015), maidmarian (09-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## swmc66

They should rename it Connor Street!

----------

Dazzle (09-10-2015), lizann (09-10-2015), maidmarian (09-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I wouldn't mind that at all because I thought Paul was an excellent character and I was sad he was killed off so soon.


I agree.It was the actors decision to leave-
I think?? But a shame as he was interesting!!
and well-acted(imo)

----------

Dazzle (09-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

> I wouldn't mind that at all because I thought Paul was an excellent character and I was sad he was killed off so soon.


 yes paul was good think johnny will be too, good actor playing him

----------

Dazzle (09-10-2015), maidmarian (09-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I wouldn't mind that at all because I thought Paul was an excellent character and I was sad he was killed off so soon.


 yes paul was good think johnny will be too, good actor playing him

----------


## swmc66

I never know when corrie is on. Just missed it as it came on early.

----------


## Perdita

sorry swmc, I was going to put it in shout box that it was early today but then my dogs demanded my attention because a shotgun scared them and I did not get to do it  :Sad:

----------


## swmc66

Hope dogs are ok now.

----------


## Perdita

They are, thank you, there are fishing competitions on the beach on a regular basis here in Spain and they start with a starting pistol being fired .... the dogs panic and need me to calm them down again  :Smile:   Hope you can see the episode on catch-up  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), swmc66 (11-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked Tyrone telling Kevin his little girl came first, he does see Hope as his daughter

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), Glen1 (11-10-2015), lizann (10-10-2015), maidmarian (09-10-2015), swmc66 (11-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

What kind of idiots are Kylie and David for telling Sarah the truth about Callum's burial place?  How do they suppose she's going to act normally in the house knowing he's lying just a few feet away?  They could have told her the body was just about anywhere else in and around Manchester.  :Wal2l: 

The damp patch over the manhole might be a sign there's trouble brewing.  If I were in their situation (minus the body of course  :Big Grin: ) I wouldn't be happy to carry on with the building work without finding out the cause of the damp.

----------

Glen1 (11-10-2015), lizann (10-10-2015), maidmarian (10-10-2015), swmc66 (11-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

is johnny's wife dead or left him, his kids mother

----------


## Dazzle

> is johnny's wife dead or left him, his kids mother


I'm not sure.  I can't remember her being mentioned yet.

----------


## lizann

> I'm not sure.  I can't remember her being mentioned yet.


 maybe she will join later on, i do like the new connors, they work as a family, also think there could be a spark of romance in the past and future for carla and johnny, nick came across as a prat butting into johnny and kate's private conversation about carla and the factory

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), Glen1 (11-10-2015), maidmarian (10-10-2015), swmc66 (11-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm not sure.  I can't remember her being mentioned yet.


 maybe she will join later on, i do like the new connors, they work as a family, also think there could be a spark of romance in the past and future for carla and johnny, nick came across as a prat butting into johnny and kate's private conversation about carla and the factory

----------


## swmc66

In real life the actress who plays Kate is with Gareth Gates

----------


## lizann

if kylie told tony the truth he'd dispose of body and manhole asap, he has means

----------


## lizann

> In real life the actress who plays Kate is with Gareth Gates


 did he cheat with her

----------


## lizann

> In real life the actress who plays Kate is with Gareth Gates


 did he cheat with her

----------


## swmc66

He started a relationship with her when he was married. Very much in love it seems. Anyway your right Tony should be in charge of the situation. First job send Sarah back to Italy!

----------

lizann (12-10-2015), parkerman (12-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

MariaÂ´s huge bump showing when she was at FizÂ´s   :Smile:

----------

lizann (15-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

tony "callum has gone to ground"

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015), parkerman (15-10-2015), tammyy2j (15-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> tony "callum has gone to ground"


Mary: "Mother wouldn't go out at night, she was afraid of owls." :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015), maidmarian (15-10-2015), tammyy2j (15-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

By the way, Roy's Rolls is a cheap place for a coffee or whatever. When Maria went to pay and Mary rang up the till it showed 1p.

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015), Perdita (15-10-2015), tammyy2j (15-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> By the way, Roy's Rolls is a cheap place for a coffee or whatever. When Maria went to pay and Mary rang up the till and it showed 1p.


No wonder they are always eating and drinking in the cafe instead of going to their own homes across the street ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015), parkerman (15-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I can't understand why the Platts aren't worried about the damp patch reoccurring or the smell of rotting flesh. I read elsewhere that they did an experiment on Mythbusters with the corpse of a pig encased in concrete, and the rotting smell was soon very apparent. Concrete is porous and there's only a thin layer on top of the manhole cover (which I doubt is airtight).  If I was the Platts I'd have been worried sick about this and straight onto the internet to research it.




> Mary: \"Mother wouldn't go out at night, she was afraid of owls.\"


That line had me chuckling for ages. 

There some really good one-liners in Wednesday's episode.  Another of my favourites was Beth mentioning that Kirk goes through a box of tissues watching Brokeback Mountain!  Am I alone in reading something filthy into that?

----------

Rear window (16-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

The writers' thinking must be, 'Oh, EastEnders put a body under the pub 10 years ago. No one noticed until someone dug it up, so it can't smell. It'll be fine.'

----------


## sarah c

> There some really good one-liners in Wednesday's episode.  Another of my favourites was Beth mentioning that Kirk goes through a box of tissues watching Brokeback Mountain!  Am I alone in reading something filthy into that?


yes you are.........

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The writers' thinking must be, 'Oh, EastEnders put a body under the pub 10 years ago. No one noticed until someone dug it up, so it can't smell. It'll be fine.'


Surely they can't have forgotten the body under Underworld?  Yes they could have!

----------

Kim (20-10-2015)

----------


## swmc66

After a while i expect it would stop smelling. Just thinking when there is a dead mouse it smells awful and that it so small compared to a human

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sean will become paranoid that Todd is after Billy

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Sean will become paranoid that Todd is after Billy


Sadly you are probably right. How novel! What an original storyline.....

----------

maidmarian (18-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Sadly you are probably right. How novel! What an original storyline.....


It might get a bit more "novel" when new 
producer over- based on the gay/ lesbian
characters she has introduced in her time
on ED.
As this is a "general" thread- thought I 
better not be more specific!?

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> yes you are.........


I'm not!  I've seen a few posts about the Brokeback Mountain joke elsewhere online since I wrote that post.  


I've obviously got the dirtiest mind here on SoapBoards if I'm the only one to have noticed it...

----------

sarah c (19-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I thought Todd was going to listen in on Sarah's confession to  Billy and put two and two together.  I'd have loved it if he'd  discovered the secret.

Kate winding up Beth was funny.  :Big Grin: 




> Sean will become paranoid that Todd is after Billy


I think he's already paranoid judging by his reaction when he saw them together on Friday.  I like the chemistry between Todd and Billy.

----------

maidmarian (18-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

no no no  Todd must not find out .. he will use the information to blackmail ... The Platts have enough to deal with without him stirring it ... but obviously, that secret wonÂ´t be a secret for much longer .. Billy will be in much demand ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> no no no  Todd must not find out .. he will use the information to blackmail ... The Platts have enough to deal with without him stirring it ... but obviously, that secret wonÂ´t be a secret for much longer .. Billy will be in much demand ..


True, I forgot Todd would use the information to stir up yet more trouble.  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (18-10-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> I think he's already paranoid judging by his reaction when he saw them together on Friday.  I like the chemistry between Todd and Billy.


that is sad as Sean wound Beth up for being paranoid over Kate and Kirk, and the starts getting the same paranoia level over Billy and Todd?

----------


## swmc66

Can't believe Billy left his date to go and find Sarah. He is a bit pushy for a Vicar ....also what was his business asking after Sarah and creating suspicion ...so much for confidentiality. It led to her being threatened by David.

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2015), Glen1 (20-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

evil david back now

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2015), Glen1 (20-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> evil david back now


 :Thumbsup: 

Where was the psycho David we all know and love (well, most of us MM  :Stick Out Tongue: ) when Callum was alive?  The demon could have easily faced down that wannabe ganster.  It seems a bit contrived to bring him back now, much as I enjoy watching him in ruthless mode. 

I liked the scenes around the Nazir table and hope they won't be axed by Kate Oates (as many are speculating). I think they're victims of bad writing more than anything.

Andy and Steph should have forbidden Michael and Eileen from having "afternoon delight" anywhere other than his bedroom...  :Sick: 

Does anyone else hate that soap clichÃ© when a character answers an unexpected phone call with _"Whoa...calm down. Take a deep breath and start at the beginning"_?  It's used regularly by all the soaps.  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (20-10-2015), parkerman (20-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Love: [QUOTE=Dazzle;833427] :Thumbsup: 

Where was the psycho David we all know and love (well, most of us MM  :Stick Out Tongue: ) when Callum was alive?  The demon could have easily faced down that wannabe ganster.  It seems a bit contrived to bring him back now, much as I enjoy watching him in ruthless mode. 

Im very sorry to say ( almost heartbroken) that
I missed the episode!! So unable to judge if 
David has caught up the missing ?15?years between
his performance and the characters age -in
one episode. They made Callum ridiculous -
David no use against a believable gangster.!
Only humiliating his mother- who is now dense-
to facilitate the process!

If I found him evil or pyscho -that would be
different-but to me its repititiously silly
and tantrum-y! And hes usually incompetant!!
Evil.and Pyscho would require  more ability 
than shown -so far.Tho part of of it must
be the writing- as well.

If he was playing Bobby in EE-might pass muster.
But not as mid 20s ( imo)

As a lot of viewers (seem) to like the character-
the PTB have relied on his little outbursts to
assist viewing stats.Which is fair enough - as that's
a main part of their job!

Im interested in KOs take on  several characters
( inc David) to see if its "same old same old" or if
they are developed in some way.Ive no.specific
wishes-just not repititions!

All above personal opinions and we  agree to 
disagree??I hope!!

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I do not understand why callums mum keeps pitching up at the platts. I would have told her to leave but in a nicer way telling her to go to the police whenever she feels the need. Callum was not a nice man. As for David he needs Sarah to go back as  she is a ticking time bomb. As for Bethany she can handle it remember how manipulatove and scheming she was now we have to see her as a kid! This is Kylies fault she should have called the police and ambulance !

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2015), maidmarian (20-10-2015), Perdita (20-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> I do not understand why callums mum keeps pitching up at the platts. I would have told her to leave but in a nicer way telling her to go to the police whenever she feels the need. Callum was not a nice man. As for David he needs Sarah to go back as  she is a ticking time bomb. As for Bethany she can handle it remember how manipulatove and scheming she was now we have to see her as a kid! This is Kylies fault she should have called the police and ambulance !


perhaps its not she thinks they will be any
help but that shes drawn to the house by
a sixth sense.
Fanciful for a soap -but stranger things happen
in real life -sometimes!!

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I think Billy is going to come over and do something when they think there are bad spirits lurking around

----------


## sarah c

> I think Billy is going to come over and do something when they think there are bad spirits lurking around


like an exorsism?

----------


## maidmarian

> I think Billy is going to come over and do something when they think there are bad spirits lurking around


If Billy does that -you will have been correct in
your assessment of him in an earlier postas
"a bit pushy for a vicar"- but he Seans partner!!!

The C of E has a low key attitude to evil spirits
and exorcisms . They appoint one exorcist per
diocese and that person should have requests
referred to them..Individual clergy shouldn't
be acting independently. So a bit pushy -as you
say!

----------

swmc66 (24-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Im very sorry to say ( almost heartbroken) that
> I missed the episode!! So unable to judge if 
> David has caught up the missing ?15?years between
> his performance and the characters age -in
> one episode. They made Callum ridiculous -
> David no use against a believable gangster.!
> Only humiliating his mother- who is now dense-
> to facilitate the process!
> 
> ...


Ruthless is probably the best way to describe David in Monday's episodes (and, to be fair, he had good cause to be). I found what he said to Bethany in particular quite shocking!   :Nono: 

I admit to being thoroughly entertained though.  :Big Grin: 

I hope you got a chance to catch up afterwards.  Corrie episodes are always repeated several times on ITV2.  :Smile: 




> All above personal opinions and we  agree to 
> disagree??I hope!!


Of course!  I always agree with you...even when I disagree!  :Smile: 

On another note, I'll have to get used to seeing your name in bright, juicy pink now you've reached 2,000 posts. Congratulations!!!  :Clap:

----------

maidmarian (22-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

I can't contain my excitement for the storyline upon Maria's return where she discovers that Luke has been racing behind her back in her absence  :Thumbsdown:

----------

parkerman (22-10-2015), swmc66 (24-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Ruthless is probably the best way to describe David in Monday's episodes (and, to be fair, he had good cause to be). I found what he said to Bethany in particular quite shocking!  
> 
> I admit to being thoroughly entertained though. 
> 
> I hope you got a chance to catch up afterwards.  Corrie episodes are always repeated several times on ITV2. 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!  I always agree with you...even when I disagree! 
> ...


Thanks very much for comments !
will try to "catch up"missing episodes in weekend
omnibus!

Thanks for info re change of colour of my forum
name.I had noticed but didnt realise what it
signified!!

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2015), swmc66 (24-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I've gone off the Connor family after liking them at first.  Their scenes this week have been a bit cringey.

----------

lizann (22-10-2015), parkerman (22-10-2015), swmc66 (24-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I've gone off the Connor family after liking them at first.  Their scenes this week have been a bit cringey.


I agree the acting and storyline were a bit "frayed" as the material delivered to Underworld but I still like the Connor family and look forward to more developments at the moment  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2015), lizann (22-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

feeling same about daddy and sister connor now

 kylie should hand herself in and confess

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2015), swmc66 (24-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

feeling same about daddy and sister connor now

 kylie should hand herself in and confess

----------


## swmc66

The body will get discovered eventually as corrie needs that future storyline but it will be when they are ready to say goodbye to Kylie

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), maidmarian (24-10-2015), Perdita (24-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> The body will get discovered eventually as corrie needs that future storyline but it will be when they are ready to say goodbye to Kylie


I believe you are right, it will lead to PaulaÂ´s exit storyline

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> The body will get discovered eventually as corrie needs that future storyline but it will be when they are ready to say goodbye to Kylie


I believe you are right, it will lead to PaulaÂ´s exit storyline

----------

swmc66 (24-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> The body will get discovered eventually as corrie needs that future storyline but it will be when they are ready to say goodbye to Kylie


 hope it is soon, cant take much more of kylie and sarah

----------


## swmc66

Same here.

----------


## Kim

> I do not understand why callums mum keeps pitching up at the platts. I would have told her to leave but in a nicer way telling her to go to the police whenever she feels the need. Callum was not a nice man. As for David he needs Sarah to go back as  she is a ticking time bomb. As for Bethany she can handle it remember how manipulatove and scheming she was now we have to see her as a kid! This is Kylies fault she should have called the police and ambulance !


I agree, Bethany would handle the truth better than Sarah. I had to laugh when David told Sarah that Bethany would do as she was told because she was a kid. As if, were they talking about the same Bethany there?

David was more hostile than he's ever been before and I think that would have raised even more suspicion. He didn't get particularly nasty until Marion asked Kylie if she was hiding something. Why didn't they just tell her about Denton? It's only a matter of time before he's reported missing and the police are asking more questions. Wouldn't it look suspicious if they then mention Denton having failed to do so before?

Why was Marion asking if Max was about? She's a teacher, she should know better than most he'd be at school. Does she not know Gemma then? She'd know something dodgy was going on if she did - she's heard nothing, not even for her birthday; Gemma had the text purporting to be from Callum.

----------


## Perdita

> hope it is soon, cant take much more of kylie and sarah


Will be Christmas storyline that will rock the cobbles etc. etc.   ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (26-10-2015), tammyy2j (27-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Will be Christmas storyline that will rock the cobbles etc. etc.   ....


Lets hope it rocks the manhole too!
I know its illogical -but Im not 100% 
convinced Callums down there-been.
watching too much Soap!!

----------

tammyy2j (27-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Audrey in demand for hair cutting from Ken and Steve that didn't look any different  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2015), lizann (27-10-2015), maidmarian (27-10-2015), parkerman (27-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Nice of Kevin to pay the Â£300 fine for Tyrone.  I felt really sorry for the latter tonight.  :Sad: 

Good scenes with the older generation: Ken and Audrey getting closer, and Rita, Emily and Norris (along with Mary) entertaining as usual.  Poor Mary and her ennui!  :Big Grin: 

I wonder if Elle Mulvaney (Amy) plays the violin in real life and they've decided to have Amy emulate her?

----------

Rear window (27-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Audrey in demand for hair cutting from Ken and Steve that didn't look any different


I said to my wife that Ken's hair didn't look any different. She said, "Well, she's not a real hairdresser you know, she's just an actor...." er..... :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2015)

----------


## Brucie

> I said to my wife that Ken's hair didn't look any different. She said, "Well, she's not a real hairdresser you know, she's just an actor...." er.....


And she'll never be a successful one if she shuts the salon at 5 O'clock. Not much chance of getting your hair cut after work at Audrey's! Mind you, the working hours in Coronation Street are very odd - hence four chaps who work can go on a Friday afternoon bender starting at 2pm.

----------

parkerman (27-10-2015)

----------


## Brucie

> I said to my wife that Ken's hair didn't look any different. She said, "Well, she's not a real hairdresser you know, she's just an actor...." er.....


And she'll never be a successful one if she shuts the salon at 5 O'clock. Not much chance of getting your hair cut after work at Audrey's! Mind you, the working hours in Coronation Street are very odd - hence four chaps who work can go on a Friday afternoon bender starting at 2pm.

----------

maidmarian (27-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Her character is supposed to be 74 (A little older than she is) 
http://coronationstreet.wikia.com/wiki/Audrey_Roberts

There's some very old cast members - 5 of them in the Rovers on last night's episode - him indoors was looking up ages for us - and so we laughed when Mary said about how her friends were all old! We'd noticed too!  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2015), maidmarian (27-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Her character is supposed to be 74 (A little older than she is) 
http://coronationstreet.wikia.com/wiki/Audrey_Roberts

There's some very old cast members - 5 of them in the Rovers on last night's episode - him indoors was looking up ages for us - and so we laughed when Mary said about how her friends were all old! We'd noticed too!  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> I said to my wife that Ken's hair didn't look any different. She said, "Well, she's not a real hairdresser you know, she's just an actor...." er.....


I've always wondered why the actors playing hairdressers in Corrie aren't given some training so they can at least pretend to cut hair realistically.  It's also ridiculous that more effort isn't put into giving the actors real haircuts when they're supposed to have had one.  It takes me out of a scene when I'm paying more attention to a character's unchanged haircut than what's being said.




> ...we laughed when Mary said about how her friends were all old! We'd noticed too!


It's strange to think that Mary's in the same age group as Steve etc because she fits in so well with the older group.

----------

maidmarian (28-10-2015), Rear window (28-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

mary wants to be mates will cool kids carla and steve and michelle

----------

Dazzle (28-10-2015), maidmarian (28-10-2015), tammyy2j (28-10-2015)

----------


## mariba

Ken's and Audrey's friendship is just fine. I just don't think it's realistic for a 80+ man who has lost the love of his life few months previously to be eyeing on some other woman. And not realistic people of that age having new relationships all the time either. There's so many other things they could write to them.
Roy's and Cathy's friendship/relationship has been written better. I really like that.

I'm sorry, but I just find Tyrone and Fiz so boring...Tyrone has never been my favourite, he's bit simple and not in a good way. He was fine when Jack&Vera were alive, but since they died he should have moved away too. Fiz was better before but her behaviour towards Roy after Hailey died changed my opinion of her forever. And them two together? ..yawn..
Poor Hope and her illness..It's terrible thing to happen in real life and if I see documentary of parents REALLY going through something so devastating I have tears pouring down my cheeks..but this is not real, and especially when characters are so off putting to me like Fiz and Tyrone, I can't really feel anything for them. Just keep knitting and ignore them when they appear on the screen-which is too much now.

(Last time I have cried watching soap, was in Emmerdale when we thought Pete had killed Ross...and before that when Donna died..Emmerdale is really good with emotional stuff..still)

Mary is a great character. Really like her. She's funny. As well as Tim, who they should really keep writing funny lines, he has such a cute silly face when he smiles!  :Big Grin:  And Eva-my favorite! Great to see her back-she has the funniest laugh!!!  :Big Grin: 

Platts..I couldn't care less if it all comes out and Kylie will go..(Please-Sarah too!!!!) I feel sorry for poor Max and David though..Hopefully David continues to be a good dad for Max and Lily.

----------


## sarah c

I have two worries from the week gone/coming:

that it took Beth popping in to notice that Hope needed to see a Dr/Hospital

and if Sophie finds Kevin new business premises? will he and his garage crew have to work 'away' from the cobbles??!! that is unheard of......

----------

maidmarian (28-10-2015), parkerman (28-10-2015), tammyy2j (28-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I have two worries from the week gone/coming:
> 
> that it took Beth popping in to notice that Hope needed to see a Dr/Hospital
> 
> and if Sophie finds Kevin new business premises? will he and his garage crew have to work 'away' from the cobbles??!! that is unheard of......


Yes - that would be a real shock.
I did think Kevin was going to tske over
one of the Arches???

----------


## sarah c

> Yes - that would be a real shock.
> I did think Kevin was going to tske over
> one of the Arches???


what in Walford??!!!  :-)

----------


## maidmarian

> what in Walford??!!!  :-)


No!! :Smile: 

 Those places at the end of the street.
I tho ught they must be called Arches- because 
of shape.!!?
I try to find where I read it!:

----------


## maidmarian

> No!!
> 
>  Those places at the end of the street.
> I tho ught they must be called Arches- because 
> of shape.!!?
> I try to find where I read it!:


Its in.spoilers for 02/11 to. 06/11 page 2 #13

Ist episode Fri 06/11 third para under pic of
Audrey & Rita. Sorry cant do link

"Dev is impressed to hear Kevin.is expanding
his business and has bought one of the Arches"

----------

Dazzle (28-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm sorry, but I just find Tyrone and Fiz so boring...Tyrone has never been my favourite, he's bit simple and not in a good way. He was fine when Jack&Vera were alive, but since they died he should have moved away too. Fiz was better before but her behaviour towards Roy after Hailey died changed my opinion of her forever. And them two together? ..yawn..
> Poor Hope and her illness..It's terrible thing to happen in real life and if I see documentary of parents REALLY going through something so devastating I have tears pouring down my cheeks..but this is not real, and especially when characters are so off putting to me like Fiz and Tyrone, I can't really feel anything for them. Just keep knitting and ignore them when they appear on the screen-which is too much now.


I mostly agree with you.  I did feel sorry for Tyrone on Monday but that's the first time I've felt anything for the Hope cancer storyline.  It should be really moving, but Fiz and Tyrone (and a little girl who's made no impression on me) aren't capable of doing justice to it in my opinion.  It's a shame because it could be compelling in different hands.

----------

maidmarian (28-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I mostly agree with you.  I did feel sorry for Tyrone on Monday but that's the first time I've felt anything for the Hope cancer storyline.  It should be really moving, but Fiz and Tyrone (and a little girl who's made no impression on me) aren't capable of doing justice to it in my opinion.  It's a shame because it could be compelling in different hands.


A small child with a life - threatening illness
is one of lifes biggest tragedies.
It does deserve better treatment.

It seems they get an idea for a story ( which
is a good one) but even IF its well written
and researched they need actors who
can make it believable. Not just whose turn
is it on.The Big Story Rota.

There werent many people with small child-
so it might have been better to leave for
a while.
I know shes not generally popular  and
doesnt have a child that age-but I think
Leanne on her own- would have played
part better?!
Tyrone can evoke sympathy at times but
Fiz just irritates - me !

----------

Dazzle (28-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Kim

Place your bets: How long before Sophie and Kate end up together?

----------

parkerman (28-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

do one noz  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2015), Perdita (28-10-2015), tammyy2j (29-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

Nice to see that the hat has closed off potential for a future storyline with Eva by saying that her father walked out when she was five. Stella told Carla that she was raped by a customer of one of her old pubs. It was never stated whether or not he was Eva's biological father. 

... What am I talking about, they could just retcon it out of existence later like they did with Max's adoption.

----------

parkerman (28-10-2015), tammyy2j (29-10-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Place your bets: How long before Sophie and Kate end up together?


Yes I have noticed the quota has been down recently, 3 homosexuals and only 1 lesbian.

----------


## Snagglepus

Dupl.

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> A small child with a life - threatening illness
> is one of lifes biggest tragedies.
> It does deserve better treatment.
> 
> It seems they get an idea for a story ( which
> is a good one) but even IF its well written
> and researched they need actors who
> can make it believable. Not just whose turn
> is it on.The Big Story Rota.
> ...


I've always loved Tyrone, he's just so cuddly.  :Stick Out Tongue:   And I feel sorry for him because he's trying hard to support Fiz and Hope and work at the garage not even allowing himself a proper break.  Fiz's not always my favourite and the little girl who plays Hope is sweet.  It's sad when a little one gets ill but it's been hard to really get involved in this storyline so far.

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2015)

----------


## mariba

Tyrone cuddly??? Well-for each their own I suppose..

----------


## Dazzle

The fight between Sophie and Kate was so cringeworthy and unsubtle.  They might as well have been wearing T-shirts with _"we're destined to fall in love"_ emblazoned on them.  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (30-10-2015), maidmarian (29-10-2015), swmc66 (29-10-2015), tammyy2j (29-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mary wants younger friends but her new future boyfriend looks older too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (30-10-2015), lizann (31-10-2015), maidmarian (29-10-2015), swmc66 (29-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Mary wants younger friends but her new future boyfriend looks older too


Mary is 40-ish. Norris Emily Rita etc are
80+ or nearly there.
The actor playing new boyfriend is about
60. Perhaps that will be "young" to Mary. :Stick Out Tongue: 

perspective of age depends on.your own
at the time

I can remember( as a teenager in my first job)
being deeply shocked that 2 people aged
about 30 who worked there were having an affair. :Sick: 
The shock was not  so much about the affair
but the fact that such "old" people were still
indulging in.such activities.

----------

Dazzle (30-10-2015), Glen1 (30-10-2015), lizann (31-10-2015), Rear window (30-10-2015)

----------


## mariba

So Mary is falling in love.. <3  :Smile:

----------


## Glen1

If there's any paranormal activity suspected at the Platts ,Mary and Brendan could be the new Ghostbusters... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (30-10-2015), Kim (31-10-2015), lizann (30-10-2015), maidmarian (30-10-2015), parkerman (30-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> If there's any paranormal activity suspected at the Platts ,Mary and Brendan could be the new Ghostbusters...


Probably be better than the vicar!!

----------

Dazzle (30-10-2015), Glen1 (30-10-2015), lizann (30-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> If there's any paranormal activity suspected at the Platts ,Mary and Brendan could be the new Ghostbusters...


 new mulder and scully

----------


## lizann

> If there's any paranormal activity suspected at the Platts ,Mary and Brendan could be the new Ghostbusters...


 new mulder and scully

----------

Glen1 (30-10-2015), parkerman (31-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

While I can completely understand Gary feeling betrayed, I hate the insinuation - particularly from her family - that Alya's now damaged goods. We know a male who'd behaved similarly wouldn't be judged so harshly.  :Angry: 

I'm liking the chemistry between Mary and Brendan.  :Heart:

----------

Glen1 (31-10-2015), maidmarian (31-10-2015), parkerman (31-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> While I can completely understand Gary feeling betrayed, I hate the insinuation - particularly from her family - that Alya's now damaged goods. We know a male who'd behaved similarly wouldn't be judged so harshly. 
> 
> I'm liking the chemistry between Mary and Brendan.


I think the attitude to Alya is typical of Soap 
portrayal of women. Some ideas belong to the 
century before last.They are either Desperate or
 Dim and now this!!

On a more cheery note its nice to see Mary
with someone below pension age! :Smile:   just!!
I think they could make much more of
the character and hope they do!

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), Glen1 (31-10-2015)

----------


## mariba

> While I can completely understand Gary feeling betrayed, I hate the insinuation - particularly from her family - that Alya's now damaged goods. We know a male who'd behaved similarly wouldn't be judged so harshly.



I think it's more to do with muslim religion and culture than general view..
It's been boring to watch this Alya's struggle as I can't really understand it.There's so many worse things you could do..All the damage she's done by revealing it all is far worse than keeping it as a secret. Jason was fine with it and already all forgotten, why couldn't she? Too honest for her own and everyone else's good. Stupid really.

----------

Glen1 (31-10-2015)

----------


## mariba

> While I can completely understand Gary feeling betrayed, I hate the insinuation - particularly from her family - that Alya's now damaged goods. We know a male who'd behaved similarly wouldn't be judged so harshly.



I think it's more to do with muslim religion and culture than general view..
It's been boring to watch this Alya's struggle as I can't really understand it.There's so many worse things you could do..All the damage she's done by revealing it all is far worse than keeping it as a secret. Jason was fine with it and already all forgotten, why couldn't she? Too honest for her own and everyone else's good. Stupid really.

----------

parkerman (31-10-2015)

----------


## sarah c

n the words of Rizzo in Grease.....'there are worse things I could do......then go with a boy or two...'

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), lizann (31-10-2015), maidmarian (31-10-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Just another soap thing of portraying women with loose knicker elastic.
It seems it is only Mary who buys her underwear from the right place.

----------

maidmarian (31-10-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I think it's more to do with muslim religion and culture than general view..
> It's been boring to watch this Alya's struggle as I can't really understand it.*There's so many worse things you could do.*.All the damage she's done by revealing it all is far worse than keeping it as a secret. Jason was fine with it and already all forgotten, why couldn't she? Too honest for her own and everyone else's good. Stupid really.


Bit in bold: that's the whole point though.  Alya's been brought up to believe there isn't much worse a woman can do than to have sex outside of marriage.  Her grandfather and brother's shaming of her at the revelation confirms this.

Obviously, the sensible thing to do would have been to keep quiet, but she was too distraught to do so.  I actually think it's quite a good storyline to explore.  After all, girls have been killed for far, far less.  Even in Western society, women who are seen as promiscuous are judged far more harshly than their male counterparts.

----------

maidmarian (31-10-2015), parkerman (31-10-2015), Perdita (31-10-2015), sarah c (01-11-2015)

----------


## Kim

I don't think this storyline has been so bad so far. The worst part for me was the pregnancy test. I just hope that if Blackburn had it in mind for Alya to be pregnant, someone has vetoed it (which may well be the case as it seems that Blackburn may have been sacked.) There have certainly been a few mentions lately (and Alya's scenes with Jake) which made me think that that may have been the intention. 

Reactions have been pretty spot on I think. Garry's anger will surely intensify now that he knows it's Jason (if anything one of the issues with this storyline has been that Garry and Jason seem like they're suddenly good mates, whereas before Garry just happened to work for him and that was that.) In time, I hope that we'll see Garry come around a bit; he's no angel himself, and even tried to get with Tina while she was carrying Jake for him and Izzy. Although Alya crossed a line by sleeping with someone else, it was a mistake while she was grieving, whereas Garry's seemed more considered/to mean something. 

As others have said, it is the culture issue with Alya. The treatment may be outdated and the show may be intending to prompt discussion of it, but it can't all be nice as otherwise Muslims will be complaining at the depiction. As well as the culture, I think the Nazirs feel even more let down by Alya as she has always been the one they've been proud of until now (the clever, educated one etc.) With both parents deceased, there's probably more pressure on her to make them proud. That can only make it worse in their eyes.

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), maidmarian (31-10-2015), Perdita (01-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Reactions have been pretty spot on I think. Garry's anger will surely intensify now that he knows it's Jason (if anything one of the issues with this storyline has been that Garry and Jason seem like they're suddenly good mates, whereas before Garry just happened to work for him and that was that.) In time, I hope that we'll see Garry come around a bit; he's no angel himself, and even tried to get with Tina while she was carrying Jake for him and Izzy. Although Alya crossed a line by sleeping with someone else, it was a mistake while she was grieving, whereas Garry's seemed more considered/to mean something.


I agree about Gary's contrived sudden friendship with Jason.  I've found that jarring too.

I think he will forgive Alya after he's calmed down, as I'm sure her family will too.  After all she was devastated and acting completely out of character at the time.

----------

maidmarian (31-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes gary and jason best buds came about suddenly, wasn't gary closer to ches and david

----------


## LollyCarpenter

Im not sure about David, but Gary was close to Chesney.

----------


## Kim

Forgot to add that I don't think the Nazirs' reaction would have been so severe had Alya had sex outside of marriage with Garry. Cheating is another level beyond their beliefs.

Kal must have had sex outside of marriage surely? (Leanne.)

The fact that Alya has lost her virginity in this way is probably making it harder still for them to take.

----------


## Kim

> yes gary and jason best buds came about suddenly, wasn't gary closer to ches and david


David and Garry used to be, but I don't think there's been anything noteworthy since early 2011. I think it got dropped in favour of David/Kylie and the David, Kylie, Grahame and Sheen group. (At least from the episodes I saw.)

----------


## parkerman

With regard to this Alya storyline, I have just one thing to say...Phwoarrrrrrrr!!!

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Bit in bold: that's the whole point though.  Alya's been brought up to believe there isn't much worse a woman can do than to have sex outside of marriage.  Her grandfather and brother's shaming of her at the revelation confirms this.
> 
> Obviously, the sensible thing to do would have been to keep quiet, but she was too distraught to do so.  I actually think it's quite a good storyline to explore.  After all, girls have been killed for far, far less.  Even in Western society, women who are seen as promiscuous are judged far more harshly than their male counterparts.


agreed, we may find it not that bad but it has to be put into a cultural context

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Forgot to add that I don't think the Nazirs' reaction would have been so severe had Alya had sex outside of marriage with Garry. Cheating is another level beyond their beliefs.
> 
> Kal must have had sex outside of marriage surely? (Leanne.)
> 
> The fact that Alya has lost her virginity in this way is probably making it harder still for them to take.


and we have to ask what would their reaction have been if it had been Zeedan that admitted to sleeping with someone?

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015), Kim (01-11-2015), lizann (01-11-2015), maidmarian (01-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> and we have to ask what would their reaction have been if it had been Zeedan that admitted to sleeping with someone?


 id say zeedan has dipped his wick before more than once

----------


## lizann

> and we have to ask what would their reaction have been if it had been Zeedan that admitted to sleeping with someone?


 id say zeedan has dipped his wick before more than once

----------


## swmc66

Even the men are not supposed to before marriage. If they have had girlfriends and families find out then the arranged marriage does not happen in some cases.
But men get away with it as it does not '  dishonour'the family if it was a daughter 
Like i said this story does not make sense especially as she has been going out with Gary for so long...would they not have expected something to happen.

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Even the men are not supposed to before marriage. If they have had girlfriends and families find out then the arranged marriage does not happen in some cases.
But men get away with it as it does not '  dishonour'the family if it was a daughter 
Like i said this story does not make sense especially as she has been going out with Gary for so long...would they not have expected something to happen.

----------

maidmarian (01-11-2015), Perdita (01-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Even the men are not supposed to before marriage. If they have had girlfriends and families find out then the arranged marriage does not happen in some cases.
> But men get away with it as it does not '  dishonour'the family if it was a daughter 
> Like i said this story does not make sense especially as she has been going out with Gary for so long...would they not have expected something to happen.


No.one knows how someone of a different 
religion will behave in any particular situation
and what the effect of that behaviour will
be on others- unless they have direct experiences.

The same applies to illnesses/disabilities
nationalities etc. and other areas of life.

So they need to speak /consult a trusted
organisation /charity etc that does have 
that knowledge! They will know the likely
variations and possibilities.!
But often in soaps they either dont consult
or ignore the info.They write whats most
effective for dramatic effect rather than
whats most likely to happen or would
make sense!
Soaps do have opportunities to broaden
public knowledge but often just mislead.

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015), swmc66 (02-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=maidmarian;834328]No.one knows how someone of a different 
religion will behave in any particular situation
and what the effect of that behaviour will
be on others- unless they have direct experiences.

The same applies to illnesses/disabilities
nationalities etc. and other areas of life.

So they need to speak /consult a trusted
organisation /charity etc that does have 
that knowledge!
But often in soaps they either dont consult
or ignore the info.They write whats most
effective for dramatic effect rather than
whats most likely to happen or would
swmc 
But this would have been an ideal situation to educate ... start with Gary falling for a musllim girl ... hightlight all the things swmc and others have raised .. like it was said, Gary started dating Ayla a fair while ago .. I would have loved to have been educated more about this  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015), maidmarian (01-11-2015), swmc66 (02-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Perdita;834330]


> No
> 
> 
> But this would have been an ideal situation to educate ... start with Gary falling for a musllim girl ... hightlight all the things swmc and others have raised .. like it was said, Gary started dating Ayla a fair while ago .. I would have loved to have been educated more about this


Yes -its a shame the opportunity been
missed/fudged. If they had spoken to
people with knowledge -it could have 
been an interesting story!

P.s. swmc has outlined the "traditional"
attitude and also what happens in practice
in some cases. Either scenario would
have been informative-if done within
the remit decided upon.!

But storyline has floundered about and
a lot of confusion about the pregancy that
never was. As Swmc said in another post
there was no need  Alya to tell Gary about
one night stand( tho it was honest)

 As some of papers say !!! that SB was " sacked"
because of story lines- I did wonder if there
had been a complaint to.ITV about this
story and he was over-ridden and that's
partly why it doesnt seem to make sense!

*I noticed it in Daily Mirror when looking
something else up on Internet. Cant do
link. They also.said cast members cheered 
at announcement! Readers of newspapers
make what they will of the contents!

From.the ITV announcement -it sounded
like a sideways move - which is different
to sacking financially & legally.But you
need to be an Employment Law expert
and have sight of contract !

----------

swmc66 (02-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

has sophie trump packed in her job in dev's shop

----------


## maidmarian

> has sophie trump packed in her job in dev's shop


Shes supposed to be going  to "help" her
Dad in his business!!
I love to know why youve called Sophie 
that- a bit nervous about the answer !! :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> Shes supposed to be going  to "help" her
> Dad in his business!!
> I love to know why youve called Sophie 
> that- a bit nervous about the answer !!


 a nod to donald trump

----------


## lizann

> Shes supposed to be going  to "help" her
> Dad in his business!!
> I love to know why youve called Sophie 
> that- a bit nervous about the answer !!


 a nod to donald trump

----------

maidmarian (02-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> a nod to donald trump


Oh dear! Thats  very good!

I thought you were referring to something
quite different!
I send the embarassed icon-if I could find it
 :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Oh dear! Thats  very good!
> 
> I thought you were referring to something
> quite different!
> I send the embarassed icon-if I could find it


If you use the Go Advanced option for posting, you will see most of the icons to choose from or you can use : and o without the gap    :Embarrassment:

----------

maidmarian (02-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Actress is taking 8 weeks off to be in the theatre.

----------


## Dazzle

> Like i said this story does not make sense especially as she has been going out with Gary for so long...would they not have expected something to happen.


I always thought it was strange how happily the Nazirs welcomed the news of Alya and Gary's engagement, given how angry they were when they first found out they were seeing each other.  Ex-con Gary's hardly the kind of husband they'd aspire to for their granddaughter.

I think it's happened because the writers have tried to make the Nazirs more likeable.  A lot of people were calling for them to be axed not long ago, but they're a lot more watchable nowadays because they're (generally) less judgemental.  The trouble is we're being given mixed messages because of the confused writing.




> has sophie trump packed in her job in dev's shop


It's a miracle how a totally inexperienced Sophie's suddenly developed a keen business acumen, while Kevin (who's run his own business for many years) is suddenly floundering and in need of rescuing by her.

----------

Glen1 (04-11-2015), maidmarian (02-11-2015), parkerman (02-11-2015), tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> It's a miracle how a totally inexperienced Sophie's suddenly developed a keen business acumen, while Kevin (who's run his own business for many years) is suddenly floundering and in need of rescuing by her.


To be fair, she has run DevÂ´s shop on her own when he has been away, I know Julie tried to stick her oar in from time to time but would not had any idea about running the shop seeing she was working as machinist. And Dev did have 7 shops at one time so she would have picked up some ideas from him maybe?   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015), Glen1 (04-11-2015), parkerman (02-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> To be fair, she has run DevÂ´s shop on her own when he has been away, I know Julie tried to stick her oar in from time to time but would not had any idea about running the shop seeing she was working as machinist. And Dev did have 7 shops at one time so she would have picked up some ideas from him maybe?


That is very true, Sophie's more experienced in business than I gave her credit for.  I still think her suddenly taking an interest in and control of Kevin's business is a bit contrived though...  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (04-11-2015), maidmarian (03-11-2015), Perdita (02-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Max and David scenes were great 

I like Nessa and think she suits Ken better than Audrey even though it is too soon

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015), Glen1 (04-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I was pleasantly surprised that Zeedan showed understanding towards Alya much quicker than I anticipated.  Now he and Yasmeen need to work on Sharif.  Most importantly, Alya needs to forgive herself and understand that what she did wasn't the end of the world.




> I like Nessa and think she suits Ken better than Audrey even though it is too soon


Going by what Cathy said, I think we'll find there's more to Nessa than meets the eye.  She sounds like a bit of a handful...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (04-11-2015), maidmarian (03-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The Barlows all seem to have stopped grieving for Deirdre already

----------

Ruffed_lemur (04-11-2015)

----------


## Brucie

Really disappointed at how they took a bright, beautiful and confident female character and once again packed her off down the Soap Cul-de-sac of sexual activity-related relationship hell. Alya should have been the "New Carla" i.e. the new entrepreneur on the block (and without the Peter Barlow millstone) but is fast becoming the "New Maria".

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015), Glen1 (04-11-2015), lizann (03-11-2015), maidmarian (03-11-2015), parkerman (03-11-2015), Perdita (03-11-2015), Snagglepus (03-11-2015), tammyy2j (04-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The Barlows all seem to have stopped grieving for Deirdre already


I think it's been made clear that Ken is missing Deirdre and feeling very lonely without her.




> Really disappointed at how they took a bright, beautiful and confident female character and once again packed her off down the Soap Cul-de-sac of sexual activity-related relationship hell. Alya should have been the "New Carla" i.e. the new entrepreneur on the block (and without the Peter Barlow millstone) but is fast becoming the "New Maria".


I agree with your general point.

As I've said, I think a perfect Muslim girl dishonouring herself and her family (in their eyes anyway) is an interesting story to explore - and a bit different to the usual soap fodder of affairs and love triangles.

However, the continued depiction of every female in soap's life revolving around getting and keeping a man is a subject I've been vocal about many times. Alya should never have been paired with Gary in the first place. She's way out of his league in every single way and he has nothing to offer a beautiful, intelligent and ambitious young woman like her. It'd be understandable if he were charming and charismatic, but I'm afraid he's anything but. Why would Alya be so desperate to hook herself up to him for life?  :Searchme: 

(Notice the writers didn't feel the need to pair Zeedan up with the first available female he bumped into.  :Wal2l: )

I'd have also have liked Alya going off the rails after the sudden death of her father to have been explored in a lot more depth. It was basically just another way to have a soap character cheat on their partner - although at least this time there was the saving grace of other repercussions to explore as well.

----------

Brucie (04-11-2015), Glen1 (04-11-2015), maidmarian (03-11-2015), parkerman (03-11-2015), Perdita (04-11-2015), tammyy2j (04-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Alya and Aidan could be a good couple given time and build up more

I would have liked to see her become more bitchy in business plus she wanted revenge on Carla but now nothing against Tracy

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2015), mariba (06-11-2015)

----------


## Kissinger

> I said to my wife that Ken's hair didn't look any different. She said, "Well, she's not a real hairdresser you know, she's just an actor...." er.....


Doh did you not realise that, the best bit is, when DAvid starts "playing" with the hair of clients, then does off to see to his family!!

----------


## lizann

steve causing an earthquake they love making fun of him

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve has been made into a terrible character, he is like a ten year old.

----------

mariba (06-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Doh did you not realise that, the best bit is, when DAvid starts "playing" with the hair of clients, then does off to see to his family!!


and Maria 'fluffing up' someone's hair without actually doing anything!!

at least at the Garage they have oil and grease on their gloves...

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I was in hysterics when all of Steve's tiles fell off the wall at once. It was obvious that disaster was about to strike, but I wasn't expecting that! 




> Alya and Aidan could be a good couple given time and build up more


I think that's a very good idea. Alya and Aidan are a much better match and her and Gary. Eva and Gary could work well too.

----------

maidmarian (05-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I was in hysterics when all of Steve's tiles fell off the wall at once. It was obvious that disaster was about to strike, but I wasn't expecting that! 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a very good idea. Alya and Aidan are a much better match and her and Gary. Eva and Gary could work well too.


Is having your tiles fall off a variation of
being a slate loose? :Smile: 

Agree about Alya & Aiden
Not so.sure about Gary & Eva? Think she
deserves better?

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Is having your tiles fall off a variation of
> being a slate loose?


If not, it ought to be after yesterday's Corrie!  :Big Grin: 




> Agree about Alya & Aiden
> Not so.sure about Gary & Eva? Think she
> deserves better?


You're right.  I was just thinking Gary's a similar character to her ex, Jason (although the latter's a lot more likeable).

----------

maidmarian (05-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

cant see eva and gary together, she needs back with jason

----------

maidmarian (06-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> cant see eva and gary together, she needs back with jason


Agreed- but actor leaving!

----------


## swmc66

Looks like they are hinting an interest from Aidan

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015)

----------


## mariba

> and Maria 'fluffing up' someone's hair without actually doing anything!!
> 
> at least at the Garage they have oil and grease on their gloves...


Audrey has more staff in the salon than clients in a week!  :Big Grin: 
And she can't be very convincing herself either-burning customers hair with hair straightenes??(I  mean, you only go through hair with them ONCE-not TEN times like she does...!  :Big Grin: ) and off she goes to buy more biscuits...?????

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015)

----------


## mariba

> and Maria 'fluffing up' someone's hair without actually doing anything!!
> 
> at least at the Garage they have oil and grease on their gloves...


Audrey has more staff in the salon than clients in a week!  :Big Grin: 
And she can't be very convincing herself either-burning customers hair with hair straightenes??(I  mean, you only go through hair with them ONCE-not TEN times like she does...!  :Big Grin: ) and off she goes to buy more biscuits...?????

----------


## Perdita

> Audrey has more staff in the salon than clients in a week! 
> And she can't be very convincing herself either-burning customers hair with hair straightenes??(I  mean, you only go through hair with them ONCE-not TEN times like she does...! ) and off she goes to buy more biscuits...?????


  Must be getting hungry waiting for customers   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

The other day David was acting out gving someone highlights. Anyway bit confused by Marys fella. He seems to act annoyed with her most of the time

----------


## sarah c

> The other day David was acting out gving someone highlights. Anyway bit confused by Marys fella. He seems to act annoyed with her most of the time


I think he is deadly serious about the paranormal and isn't sure whether Mary feels the same or is being a bit flippant?

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2015), Perdita (08-11-2015), swmc66 (09-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I think he is deadly serious about the paranormal and isn't sure whether Mary feels the same or is being a bit flippant?


I think Mary is so smitten that she gets very nervous around him and talks even more when she is not and I dare say you have to get used to our Mary  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2015), lizann (08-11-2015), maidmarian (08-11-2015), sarah c (08-11-2015), swmc66 (09-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I take it that the random introduction of a paranormal believer and "expert" will eventually have something to do with Callum.......

----------

lizann (08-11-2015), maidmarian (08-11-2015), Perdita (08-11-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Surely Audrey noticed the bottle of wine and two glasses on the table when she went to see Ken.

----------


## Perdita

Could have been him and Tracy having a glass of wine .. or sometimes you donÂ´t notice stuff on a table if you are busy talking and she would have been nervous trying to tell him about her feelings

----------

parkerman (08-11-2015), swmc66 (09-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Could have been him and Tracy having a glass of wine .. or sometimes you donÂ´t notice stuff on a table if you are busy talking and she would have been nervous trying to tell him about her feelings


and only one glass has been poured?

----------


## Snagglepus

> and only one glass has been poured?


and another glass waiting for someone else...

----------

maidmarian (08-11-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

duplicate.

----------


## swmc66

This Nessa is short term until she sets her sights on another

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

There is a shortage of available men on the street at the moment.
I can only think of Ken, Norris, Dev and Kevin. 
Have I missed anyone?
Edit: Oh, and wotsizname Connor, the dad.

----------


## Snagglepus

duplicate.

----------


## parkerman

> There is a shortage of available men on the street at the moment.
> I can only think of Ken, Norris, Dev and Kevin. 
> Have I missed anyone?


Gary

----------


## tammyy2j

I agree with Tracy about Ken moving on

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree with Tracy about Ken moving on


Only Ken can judge if it's the right time for him to move on. Tracy certainly has no right to judge - as Robert pointed out, she's a total hypocrite! 

I didn't realise that Deirdre died six months ago. That's gone quick.  :Sad:   I see nothing wrong with Ken finding someone else after that length of time, and it's in character for him not to be without a lady friend for long. He certainly seems sure that he's ready, and - let's face it - time isn't on his side. 

However, I think he'll find Nessa is the wrong person to move on with...

----------

parkerman (10-11-2015), Perdita (10-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> There is a shortage of available men on the street at the moment.
> I can only think of Ken, Norris, Dev and Kevin. 
> Have I missed anyone?
> Edit: Oh, and wotsizname Connor, the dad.


Zeedan, Gary, Johnny Connor, Aidan Connor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> There is a shortage of available men on the street at the moment.
> I can only think of Ken, Norris, Dev and Kevin. 
> Have I missed anyone?
> Edit: Oh, and wotsizname Connor, the dad.


Zeedan, Gary, Johnny Connor, Aidan Connor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snagglepus

> Zeedan, Gary, Johnny Connor, Aidan Connor


I left Jason and Gary out as I don't think Nessa would be after a toy boy.

----------


## Snagglepus

duplicate.

----------


## Perdita

> I left Jason and Gary out as I don't think Nessa would be after a toy boy.


Not sure about that the way Cathy spoke about her   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

when did erica start working for dev as his shop girl

----------


## maidmarian

:Heart: 


> Not sure about that the way Cathy spoke about her


If kens age & jasons( or garys ) are added together
and total divided by 2 - average should be about right?  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

..

----------


## Perdita

> when did erica start working for dev as his shop girl


Dev offered her the job and flat after she told him that her brother has moved in with their mum and he hates the redecorations she has made to her mumÂ´s place so only very recent new job for her ... I canÂ´t think of a reason why they are keeping her character ... canÂ´t take to her and storylines with her are rubbish too

----------

Glen1 (10-11-2015), lizann (11-11-2015), maidmarian (10-11-2015), parkerman (10-11-2015), tammyy2j (10-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Dev offered her the job and flat after she told him that her brother has moved in with their mum and he hates the redecorations she has made to her mumÂ´s place so only very recent new job for her ... I canÂ´t think of a reason why they are keeping her character ... canÂ´t take to her and storylines with her are rubbish too


I think they were pleased to get her on Corrie
as the actress is well known and played other
parts well. In a way its the opposite how they
dealt withMichelle Collins who was parachuted
 into nearly every story -no matter how silly it
appeared for her to be there!

But with Erica they didnt think./plan about the 
storylinesor which characters she could interact 
with.
The miscarriage story just seemed like an 
"add-on" and could have been written better.
So.I agree so far very poor - but might have 
been better!

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2015), Glen1 (10-11-2015), lizann (11-11-2015), parkerman (10-11-2015), Perdita (10-11-2015), tammyy2j (10-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think they were pleased to get her on Corrie
> as the actress is well known and played other
> parts well. In a way its the opposite how they
> dealt withMichelle Collins who was parachuted
>  into nearly every story -no matter how silly it
> appeared for her to be there!
> 
> But with Erica they didnt think./plan about the 
> storylinesor which characters she could interact 
> ...


I agree the miscarriage could have been written better and not rushed

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2015), Glen1 (10-11-2015), lizann (11-11-2015), maidmarian (10-11-2015), Perdita (10-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree the miscarriage could have been written better and not rushed


Yes.  I felt really sorry for Erica when she had the miscarriage.  It had been her last chance to have a child and obviously affected her very deeply.  However, next time we saw her it might as well have never happened!  Bad writing indeed...

----------

Glen1 (10-11-2015), maidmarian (10-11-2015), Perdita (10-11-2015), tammyy2j (11-11-2015)

----------


## mariba

For once I must agree with Tracy that this Nessa with Ken is tarnishing Deirdre's memory.. :Sad:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (11-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

emily never moved on still grieves

----------


## maidmarian

> emily never moved on still grieves


I agree that Ernest was the love of her life 
but she did remarry. It turned out the marriage
was bigamous( on the grooms part)and he
also had mental health issues and was taken
away to be detained in a psychiatric hospital.

So.no wonder she wasnt tempted into
matrimony again!
She did seem.a little smitten with Norris's
brother?

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> For once I must agree with Tracy that this Nessa with Ken is tarnishing Deirdre's memory..


I think the memory of someone who has
died is what the people who.loved them
remember them for- not what one individual
choses to do.

KB has been widowed twice before when
his previous  wives Val & Janet died( by
electrocution& suicide) In both marriages
he had affairs and resumed having relationships
quite soon after their deaths.Also during the
marriages there were  separations and threats
of divorce.

So to me he is just resuming his previous 
pattern of behaviour! Dierdre herself had
affairs but not on.the same scale as Ken!
I think if you are unfaithful to someone
with a number of people while they are alive-
Its not likely to change when they die!

Deirdre was a loyal mother to Tracy
and stood  by her . If Tracy lets any thing
that Ken does spoil her memory then she
is really stupid.!!

A general point -I do think  the time it
takes someone to recover from a bereavement
depends on circs and personality.

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015), parkerman (11-11-2015), Perdita (11-11-2015), swmc66 (13-11-2015)

----------


## mariba

Well I don't bother analysing soap characters and their minds, I'm just saying that it's too much too soon, wrong type of woman and not even realistic considering Ken's age. They could write so many other things to him as well. And ken's and roy's friendship is great.

----------

tammyy2j (11-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Deirdre was a loyal mother to Tracy
> and stood  by her . If Tracy lets any thing
> that Ken does spoil her memory then she
> is really stupid.!!


Agreed, though, of course, Deidre stayed away in the last months of her life because of Tracy. Perhaps Tracy should remember that and the fact that it was because of her that Ken was denied Deidre's company in those last few months and be happy for Ken that he is able to move on.

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015), maidmarian (11-11-2015), Perdita (11-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Agreed, though, of course, Deidre stayed away in the last months of her life because of Tracy. Perhaps Tracy should remember that and the fact that it was because of her that Ken was denied Deidre's company in those last few months and be happy for Ken that he is able to move on.


Why couldn't Ken have gone off to visit Deirdre?

I know everyone grieves in their own way and time but Tracy even said that Ken had abandoned going to Deirdre's grave 

I would like to see more friendship scenes for Ken with Roy, Steve and Audrey 

I just think it is too soon for Ken to have a new romance and given than Anne died in real life I think makes it worse perhaps imo 

Even for all their affairs, Ken and Deirdre were one of Corrie's golden couples and will always be

----------

lizann (11-11-2015), maidmarian (11-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Why couldn't Ken have gone off to visit Deirdre?
> 
> I know everyone grieves in their own way and time but Tracy even said that Ken had abandoned going to Deirdre's grave 
> 
> I would like to see more friendship scenes for Ken with Roy, Steve and Audrey 
> 
> I just think it is too soon for Ken to have a new romance and given than Anne died in real life I think makes it worse perhaps imo 
> 
> Even for all their affairs, Ken and Deirdre were one of Corrie's golden couples and will always be


Just a few comments Tammy.

Ken not visiting Deirdre or her grave is just
Ken being Ken - self centred.It would have
needed a complete personality transplant for
him to be different. Hes written a certain way
and I cant see that changing.Its kept the actor
in a job for 55?years!

The time it takes to recover from a bereavement
and start a new relationship has attracted many
comments and each poster knows why they feel
as they do. Im firmly in the middle !! as rushed
 ones arent always doomed and time for recovery 
onessometimes fail.I do think your point about
 Annes death is very valid. It upset a lot of posters 
- inc me.

I agree about the friendships. Despite Roy 
( allegedly having a personality problem??) 
- he does interact well with a variety of other
 characters! Probably the actors talent? I do
 hope Aud recovers from her infatuation with Ken.!

Finally Ken & Deirdre might have been a golden
couple for some years but there were other
problems apart from affairs. I think when
the SWs remarried them after they had been
divorced for some years- it was partly cos they
couldnt think of any other long term plan for 
them. Also in last few years.Deirdre had
seen Ken for what he was -but decided to
stick it out as some women do. She did seem to 
be amused by his pomposity.(imo)

Where would we be if we all agreed??- no forum.!!

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015), lizann (11-11-2015), parkerman (11-11-2015), Perdita (12-11-2015), tammyy2j (12-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

peter visit did not do simon any good, the little hulk still has his anger issues with leanne

----------

maidmarian (12-11-2015), tammyy2j (12-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I just think it is too soon for Ken to have a new romance and *given than Anne died in real life I think makes it worse* perhaps imo


I don't think Anne Kirkbride would want viewers to sentimentalise Ken and Deirdre's relationship because of her own death.  She dearly loved the characters for all their flaws, and I don't think she'd have wanted Ken to change after Deirdre had gone.  They were very close in real life so I think William Roache would probably refuse to act out anything he felt would disrespect her memory.

----------

lizann (12-11-2015), maidmarian (12-11-2015), parkerman (12-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Roys moved on very quickly too which is surprising

----------

Dazzle (13-11-2015), lizann (13-11-2015), mariba (18-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Roys moved on very quickly too which is surprising


Agreed.  Roy moving on within two years is more unrealistic to me than Ken doing so in six months.

----------

Rear window (13-11-2015), swmc66 (13-11-2015)

----------


## Kim

So Tracey couldn't change the passwords on the business account then?

----------


## Perdita

> So Tracey couldn't change the passwords on the business account then?


Maybe she would have needed his permission to do so?  Or he was Admin of the account and she could not have done so even if she wanted to ?

----------


## Kim

> Agreed.  Roy moving on within two years is more unrealistic to me than Ken doing so in six months.


David Neilson has asked for a three month break so I heard, so hopefully they'll add some realism and have Roy going away because he's having second thoughts.

----------

mariba (18-11-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Maybe she would have needed his permission to do so?  Or he was Admin of the account and she could not have done so even if she wanted to ?


I don't have a joint account but in the real world you can change passcodes etc online (some banks require a card reader), so I don't think there's any way to enforce whether or not the second party on the account agrees. Presumably it was the fact that it was an online transfer that allowed Tony to clear it out; had he gone to the branch, she'd definitely have had to sign too.

----------

Perdita (13-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I don't have a joint account but in the real world you can change passcodes etc online (some banks require a card reader), so I don't think there's any way to enforce whether or not the second party on the account agrees. Presumably it was the fact that it was an online transfer that allowed Tony to clear it out; had he gone to the branch, she'd definitely have had to sign too.


But I think you need to be designated Admin on the online account to authorise changes?  I never had a shared account so I donÂ´t know but seems logical to me

----------


## parkerman

I think it's a case of different types of joint account and the way they are set up. For example, the way the joint account with my wife works means we each have our own password and security measures. You can change your own but not your partner's. So, in this case, Tracy would not have been able to change Tony's password etc.

However, theirs was probably a joint business account, which normally would mean that both signatures are needed before any changes can take place but also before any money can be taken out. However, they may have set it up so only one signature was needed for a withdrawal. This would seem to be more likely. So it could be that both signatures would be needed for security changes but only one for a withdrawal.

----------

maidmarian (14-11-2015), Perdita (14-11-2015), sarah c (16-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I must have missed this somewhere, but how did Leanne arrange for Simon to miss so much school?

----------

lizann (14-11-2015), maidmarian (14-11-2015), mariba (18-11-2015), Perdita (14-11-2015), sarah c (16-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I must have missed this somewhere, but how did Leanne arrange for Simon to miss so much school?


 was it 8 weeks he was away with peter? 

 johnny finding sally voice annoying was funny and amy steals the episode, bits of tracy, deirdre and blanche all in amy

----------

maidmarian (14-11-2015), sarah c (16-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I must have missed this somewhere, but how did Leanne arrange for Simon to miss so much school?


 was it 8 weeks he was away with peter? 

 johnny finding sally voice annoying was funny and amy steals the episode, bits of tracy, deirdre and blanche all in amy

----------


## maidmarian

> I think it's a case of different types of joint account and the way they are set up. For example, the way the joint account with my wife works means we each have our own password and security measures. You can change your own but not your partner's. So, in this case, Tracy woukd not have been able to change Ton'y password etc.
> 
> However, theirs was probably a joint business account, which normally would mean that both signatures are needed before any changes can take place but also before any money can be taken out. However, they may have set it up so only one signature was needed for a withdrawal. This would seem to be more likely. So it could be that both signatures would be needed for security changes but only one for a withdrawal.


Im.sure you are right about only 1 signature for
withdrawal on Tracy & Tonys business account.
Where would soaps be if the characters behaved
in a responsible business way?
Theyve not known each other for long- but most
people would be wary of both of them!
And not go into business with either.

----------

parkerman (14-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> was it 8 weeks he was away with peter? 
> 
>  johnny finding sally voice annoying was funny and amy steals the episode, bits of tracy, deirdre and blanche all in amy


No similarity to.Nana Liz then?

----------


## Dazzle

> No similarity to.Nana Liz then?


Maybe there is.  Liz is showing some unexpected cunning at the moment in convincing Tony she doesn't want him to give Steve back his share of the pub. Is he really desperate enough to believe her?

----------

maidmarian (14-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

will tony sign the pub back so fast to steve and liz, always thought tony was cunning and clever, maybe he loves liz

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2015), maidmarian (14-11-2015), tammyy2j (16-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Searchme: 


> Maybe there is.  Liz is showing some unexpected cunning at the moment in convincing Tony she doesn't want him to give Steve back his share of the pub. Is he really desperate enough to believe her?


It would be good if she was! 
The worm would really have turned or-
more politely - a later life personality
transformation! :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> It would be good if she was! 
> The worm would really have turned or-
> more politely - a later life personality
> transformation!


I'm convinced Liz is playing Tony because otherwise she'd be begging him to give back Steve's share of the Rovers.  By denying that she wants him to, she's making him think it's his idea.

I think he genuinely does love her.

----------

maidmarian (14-11-2015), parkerman (15-11-2015), tammyy2j (16-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> will tony sign the pub back so fast to steve and liz, always thought tony was cunning and clever, maybe he loves liz


May be he does!
Problem with soaps - we usually know 
which actor is leaving /asked for break etc 
and.that does tend to influence your thinking-
well mine anyway!!

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I'm convinced Liz is playing Tony because otherwise she'd be begging him to give back Steve's share of the Rovers.  By denying that she wants him to, she's making him think it's his idea.
> 
> I think he genuinely does love her.


I'm absolutely certain you're right, Dazzle. It's all an act by Liz to get all the pub back and lose him his other business (with Tracy) as well. She's making a good job of it too.

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), maidmarian (15-11-2015), tammyy2j (16-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

m

----------


## Dazzle

> She's making a good job of it too.


She is, I've been quite impressed.

----------


## Perdita

Yeahhhh  Liz got the pub back!!!  At least Tony did the right thing not that Liz should ever trust him again  :Nono:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

I thought Steve borrowed  Â£30,000 from Tony to pay his tax bill, if he hadn't he would have lost his share anyway.

----------


## lizann

> I thought Steve borrowed  Â£30,000 from Tony to pay his tax bill, if he hadn't he would have lost his share anyway.


 he sold his pub share to tony's fake company to pay back tony

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), Perdita (16-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I thought Steve borrowed  Â£30,000 from Tony to pay his tax bill, if he hadn't he would have lost his share anyway.


 he sold his pub share to tony's fake company to pay back tony

----------


## tammyy2j

Good on Liz, I think part of still her loves Tony but she loves Steve and the pub more  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Michelle really annoyed me though last night, send her off to Ireland or Spain for a holiday

----------

lizann (17-11-2015), maidmarian (17-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Good on Liz, *I think part of still her loves Tony* but she loves Steve and the pub more 
> 
> Michelle really annoyed me though last night, send her off to Ireland or Spain for a holiday



Think it is more than a part but she knows she canÂ´t trust him and yessss, got the pub back .. all that matters right now but it was very very tough for her .. and Tony at the receiving end ..

----------


## Perdita

> Good on Liz, *I think part of still her loves Tony* but she loves Steve and the pub more 
> 
> Michelle really annoyed me though last night, send her off to Ireland or Spain for a holiday



Think it is more than a part but she knows she canÂ´t trust him and yessss, got the pub back .. all that matters right now but it was very very tough for her .. and Tony at the receiving end ..

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Steve borrowed  Â£30,000 from Tony to pay his tax bill, if he hadn't he would have lost his share anyway.


The tax bill was Â£10,000 and Tony agreed to pay it outright (at Liz's behest).  

Tony suddenly called in the money (by pretending loan sharks were after him and about to do him serious harm) so Steve had no choice but to offload his share of the pub quickly (to Travis Ltd/Tony).  Steve wouldn't have lost the pub if Tony had kept his word (or if they'd agreed the money could be paid back in instalments).




> Think it is more than a part but she knows she canÂ´t trust him and yessss, got the pub back .. all that matters right now but it was very very tough for her .. *and Tony at the receiving end ..*


No pity for Tony here!  Remember he also nearly got Liz's share of the pub by persuading her to move to Spain and start a new life with him.  He's been a total swine to the McDonalds.  He got a taste of his own medicine last night!  :Cheer: 

  Spoiler:    I do think Tony's a very good character though and I'll miss him when he goes.  :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (17-11-2015), Perdita (17-11-2015), Snagglepus (17-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> The tax bill was Â£10,000 and Tony agreed to pay it outright (at Liz's behest).
> 
> 
> 
> No pity for Tony here!  Remember he also nearly got Liz's share of the pub by persuading her to move to Spain and start a new life with him.  He's been a total swine to the McDonalds.  He got a taste of his own medicine last night! 
> 
>   Spoiler:    I do think Tony's a very good character though and I'll miss him when he goes.


Pleased to see NuLiz and hope she retains the
transformation longer term.
People in real life do sometimes change their
pattern of behaviour -even at quite a  mature
age!!

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), lizann (17-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

was hoping liz would have kicked out tracy of the pub

 steve will stay longer in spain despite his triumphant mam's plan working

----------


## Dazzle

> was hoping liz would have kicked out tracy of the pub


Me too!  :Angry:

----------


## Snagglepus

> The tax bill was Â£10,000 and Tony agreed to pay it outright (at Liz's behest).


So Steve's share in the pub was only worth Â£10,000. 

How much was Carla going to pay to buy Liz's share?

----------


## Dazzle

> So Steve's share in the pub was only worth Â£10,000.


No, but the only way Steve had to raise the money quickly was to sell the pub.  I don't think he made much (if any) profit - I assume because of a mortage?

----------


## lizann

sad to see tony go, him with grimshaw boys in loft was good

 simon and tracy need a thump

 don't think kate is as keen on wedding as fiancee

----------


## lizann

sad to see tony go, him with grimshaw boys in loft was good

 simon and tracy need a thump

 don't think kate is as keen on wedding as fiancee

----------

Perdita (18-11-2015), tammyy2j (19-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> sad to see tony go, him with grimshaw boys in loft was good
> 
>  simon and tracy need a thump
> 
> * don't think kate is as keen on wedding as fiancee*


Could this be because of Sophie?  :Ponder:

----------

maidmarian (18-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

It's a miracle! Todd is no longer scarred for life.

----------

lizann (18-11-2015), maidmarian (18-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Could this be because of Sophie?


ah no i hope not

----------


## tammyy2j

So long Tony I do hope he returns 

I am glad he left Jason the business and on good terms with him and not wanting revenge on Liz, her heartbroken look as he left was sad but she has her pub back

Jason now knowing Todd and Tony took and torched Callum's car, will he tell anyone else, David and Kylie saw them take it so they know

----------

Perdita (19-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I shall miss Tony, took me a while to take to the character but being JasonÂ´s dad there is always a chance of him returning one day, which would be good  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Could this be because of Sophie?


I dont think so, I think it is because they havent been together that long

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2015), lizann (19-11-2015), maidmarian (19-11-2015), Perdita (19-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Jason now knowing Todd and Tony took and torched Callum's car, will he tell anyone else, *David and Kylie saw them take it* so they know


I don't think they did.  From what I can remember, David went out to the car and found it gone.  I can't remember him (or Kylie) seeing Tony and Todd take it.

----------

parkerman (19-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I don't think they did.  From what I can remember, David went out to the car and found it gone.  I can't remember him (or Kylie) seeing Tony and Todd take it.


I think Dave saw it drive off but not who was driving???  Not 100% sure though

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2015), parkerman (19-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I don't think they did.  From what I can remember, David went out to the car and found it gone.  I can't remember him (or Kylie) seeing Tony and Todd take it.


I think you're right Dazzle. I think they were shocked when they found it gone and had no idea who took it. That's my memory of it......but then I am getting on a bit.....

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2015), maidmarian (19-11-2015), Perdita (19-11-2015), sarah c (19-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> That's my memory of it......*but then I am getting on a bit*....


You're only as young as the prose you write (which is positively youthful incidentally)...

----------

maidmarian (19-11-2015), parkerman (19-11-2015), Perdita (19-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Not liking this Simon storyline at all. Tracy has a nerve. Simon is Kens biological grandchild and has every right to stay

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2015), Glen1 (23-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

The dog smells the dead body thats why it keeps stopping at Gails

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2015), Glen1 (23-11-2015), JessicaMad (22-11-2015), lizann (23-11-2015), sarah c (23-11-2015)

----------


## Kissinger

> Not liking this Simon storyline at all. Tracy has a nerve. Simon is Kens biological grandchild and has every right to stay


what i want to know is, where do they all sleep? is it not a 2 up 2 down terrace?????????
unless Simon sleeps with his Grandad and Amy sleeps with her mam?
Maybe they can house a refugee in Blanche's old room, seems this house is like the TArdis!!!  :Ponder: 

No I think this poor kid is totally mixed up, who can blame him, Alcoholic Dad, deceased Mother, Crazy Aunt and his DAd's ex for a "Mum"
NO not looking good, Simon must feel totally lost  :Crying:

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

izzy was faster in her wheels than luke and his race car driver competitor

----------

Brucie (26-11-2015), Dazzle (24-11-2015), tammyy2j (25-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Robert is very sympathetic to Leanne and Simon, history in his family of domestic abuse?

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2015), lizann (25-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> what i want to know is, where do they all sleep? is it not a 2 up 2 down terrace?????????


Amy's bedroom has been shown before to be the downstairs front room that was once Blanche's.  I've no idea where Simon was sleeping though...




> Robert is very sympathetic to Leanne and Simon, history in his family of domestic abuse?


That's what I was thinking.  I really like the way Robert won't take any sh*t from Tracy.  :Thumbsup: 

I thought Monday's two episodes focusing on Simon/Leanne and revenge porn storyline were pretty good.  I'm glad to see Simon being portrayed as sympathetic again.  I was worried he was turning into a stone cold psycho for a while!

----------

parkerman (24-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

woohoo go robert

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2015), Glen1 (27-11-2015), mariba (26-11-2015), parkerman (26-11-2015), tammyy2j (26-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

I definately think Robert has experience domestic abuse or has had anger issues as a child himself?

that is where his empathy with Leanne is coming from

----------

tammyy2j (26-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I definately think Robert has experience domestic abuse or has had anger issues as a child himself?
> 
> that is where his empathy with Leanne is coming from


I got the feeling he had experienced abuse possibly from his dad when he was talking to Simon after he lashed out at Amy ..

----------

sarah c (26-11-2015), tammyy2j (26-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Robert has become way more interesting and tolerable to me after his outburst at Tracy  :Stick Out Tongue:  I also think he has history of abuse in some way

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2015), lizann (26-11-2015), Perdita (26-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Tracey back to her usual bitchy worst...  :Angry: 

How can Robert - who seems like a genuinely decent guy - tolerate and be in love with someone so vile?  :Searchme:

----------

lizann (27-11-2015), Perdita (27-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Tracey back to her usual bitchy worst... 
> 
> How can Robert - who seems like a genuinely decent guy - tolerate and be in love with someone so vile?


but if he has been a victim of abuse, being treated like cr*p is his norm? and he will not expect anything more or feel he deserves more?

----------

Dazzle (27-11-2015), parkerman (27-11-2015), Perdita (27-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> but if he has been a victim of abuse, being treated like cr*p is his norm? and he will not expect anything more or feel he deserves more?


That's true, although I'm not sure it applies to Robert because he's not in the least bit afraid to express his disapproval if Tracy really steps over the line.  I can't understand why he so obviously dislikes her constant bitchiness but still appears to love her...  :Wal2l:

----------


## Perdita

True love??  Accept your partner with all their faults??  He does tell her to wind her neck in from time to time ...So far, he looks like a dream partner to me until no doubt his dark side surfaces

----------

sarah c (27-11-2015)

----------


## Kim

The Simon attacks Amy thing wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. She was being a Tracey clone at the time. Tracey really needs to look in the mirror before she has a go at Leanne. She seems to expect Steve to do 95% of the parenting and slags him off if he doesn't do it. Leanne would be well within her rights to wash her hands of Simon (she never adopted him, did she?) I can't think of many step parents who would stand by a step child if they were the subject of their abuse. 

Simon has said about everything else to hurt his family than to point out that Amy isn't Ken's real granddaughter. I'm surprised this hasn't happened yet. 

There is definitely some history with Robert and in a few scenes, it seemed to me that he was possibly the abused who became an abuser.

----------


## lizann

mary's heart broken deflated like santa

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2015), flappinfanny (28-11-2015), maidmarian (27-11-2015), Perdita (27-11-2015), tammyy2j (28-11-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

The Mary, Norris, Rita, Emily scenes were not very funny tonight for some reason.  However Eva is pure gold.  I loved the Psycho Tracey Reference. Cath Tyldesley is amazing, I hope the writers continue to give her nuggets of gold.  Eva is the only character worth watching at the mo.

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2015), Perdita (28-11-2015), swmc66 (28-11-2015), tammyy2j (28-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Bren Bren leading Mary on or just that he found a friend with a common interest to him or does he have possible romance in mind for Mary

I didn't expect his wife to come out this soon by himself

----------

flappinfanny (28-11-2015), lizann (28-11-2015), swmc66 (28-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Thats whats confusing me now

----------


## Perdita

I think he just never thought to mention her, no misleading intended ....I think  Mary got a bit carried away with the attention BrenBren gave her ... poor Mary  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I think he just never thought to mention her, no misleading intended ....I think  Mary got a bit carried away with the attention BrenBren gave her ... poor Mary


 any attention from any man and mary is planning their future together  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2015), maidmarian (28-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I think he just never thought to mention her, no misleading intended ....I think  Mary got a bit carried away with the attention BrenBren gave her ... poor Mary


 any attention from any man and mary is planning their future together  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

She gets on brilliantly with DevÂ´s s twins ..... he is very protective of her .....  please Dev keep providing your chest for Mary to rest her head on when BrenBren and herare  no longer    :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2015), maidmarian (28-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> However Eva is pure gold.  I loved the Psycho Tracey Reference. Cath Tyldesley is amazing, I hope the writers continue to give her nuggets of gold.  Eva is the only character worth watching at the mo.


I agree, Eva's improved so much since she first arrived on the cobbles (when I disliked her). She carries off witty one-liners with panache, and is a classic tough-Northern-woman-with-a-heart-of-gold that Corrie was built on.  She can do emotional too as her recent scenes with Leanne have proved.




> Was Bren Bren leading Mary on or just that he found a friend with a common interest to him or does he have possible romance in mind for Mary





> I think he just never thought to mention her, no misleading intended ....I think  Mary got a bit carried away with the attention BrenBren gave her ... poor Mary


I agree with Perdita, although I also think there's a possibility he became aware of her romantic intentions and was letting her down gently.  Either way, more heartbreak for Mary...  :Sad: 




> True love??  Accept your partner with all their faults??  He does tell her to wind her neck in from time to time ...So far, he looks like a dream partner to me until no doubt his dark side surfaces


I know from experience that it's possible to fall in love with someone you wouldn't even like if you didn't have your rose-tinted specs on.  :Sad: 

The trouble is that to me Robert isn't behaving like some starry-eyed lover who won't realise the truth about his girlfriend until the honeymoon's over.  He can clearly already see Tracy for who she really is, hates her poisonousness, yet loves her anyway. That's what doesn't make sense to me.  

I can understand someone like Rob Donovan loving her. He's lacking any morals himself and didn't give a damn who Tracey hurt.  He found her bitchiness amusing if I remember correctly.

I agree there might be an as yet unrevealed dark side to Robert. Maybe that'll explain the paradox.  :Searchme:

----------

maidmarian (28-11-2015), parkerman (28-11-2015), Perdita (29-11-2015)

----------


## Kim

The only problem I have with Eva is the awful laugh that surfaces at times and the way she calls nearly everyone "hun." It seemed to rub off on Kylie over the summer, who called Max it. I cringed.

Was I the only person who found the end of Friday's quite flat and out of place? It's soapland so of course Tyrone would take a payday loan rather than confide in Roy and accept his help, but it seemed like the kind of scene that should come before the commercial break, not at the end of the episode.

----------


## Perdita

> The only problem I have with Eva is the awful laugh that surfaces at times and the way she calls nearly everyone "hun." It seemed to rub off on Kylie over the summer, who called Max it. I cringed.
> 
> Was I the only person who found the end of Friday's quite flat and out of place? It's soapland so of course Tyrone would take a payday loan rather than confide in Roy and accept his help, but it seemed like the kind of scene that should come before the commercial break, not at the end of the episode.


I love EvaÂ´s laugh, sorry Kim and on another forum I am on there are a lot of Â´hunsÂ´ I find it quite endearing. 
I imagine that we are meant to ponder all weekend on whether Ty will get the loan (he will) and of course he will end up in big trouble ...

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2015), flappinfanny (01-12-2015), Glen1 (01-12-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Only one Episode on tonight, not good enough.

----------

Perdita (30-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

That's her real laugh by the way

----------

flappinfanny (01-12-2015), Glen1 (01-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

shayne isn't feeling cold this time of year, no complaints of him wet and naked 

 sarah should have stayed in milan

----------


## lizann

shayne isn't feeling cold this time of year, no complaints of him wet and naked 

 sarah should have stayed in milan

----------


## flappinfanny

> Only one Episode on tonight, not good enough.


Three cheers for the Jungle.   :Cheer: 

Seriously I would love Corrie to go back to Thrice weekly Mon-Weds-Fri.  It would really help the show.

----------


## flappinfanny

The only positives  I could come up with about last nights episode were:

Jack P Shepherd, he owns most scenes he is in, I loved his face at the end of the episode.    Also I love Craig, he is so natural and a great young character.  I think Faye maybe getting a bit jealous.

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2015), parkerman (01-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> shayne isn't feeling cold this time of year, no complaints of him wet and naked 
> 
>  sarah should have stayed in milan


no there was a bit too much 'timber' on Shayne!!

----------


## lizann

so sick of sarah just kill her off already 

 carla and sally were funny

----------


## lizann

so sick of sarah just kill her off already 

 carla and sally were funny

----------

flappinfanny (06-12-2015), Glen1 (08-12-2015), maidmarian (03-12-2015), parkerman (03-12-2015), tammyy2j (03-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> so sick of sarah just kill her off already 
> 
>  carla and sally were funny


Will there be space down the manhole??

----------

flappinfanny (06-12-2015), Glen1 (08-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Will there be space down the manhole??


Yes, if the conspiracy theories that Callum isn't down there are correct...

----------

flappinfanny (06-12-2015), Glen1 (08-12-2015), maidmarian (03-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, if the conspiracy theories that Callum isn't down there are correct...


I had read spoilers saying there was a pic
of David looking down manhole-gob-smacked?!

Thanks for info Dazzle.I wont blow my own
bugle yet? But I have said from the start
  I was not totally convinced that Callum was
down there-but wait and see.

I wont claim my opinion was based on deep
and meaningful.thought- just the fact that
Assassins'ArenT' Us were doing the job!!

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2015), flappinfanny (06-12-2015), Glen1 (08-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Is Kylie still spraying "The Extension" on a daily basis with air freshener or has the smell she was so worried about suddenly disappeared?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Kylie still spraying "The Extension" on a daily basis with air freshener or has the smell she was so worried about suddenly disappeared?


I think David managed to convince her it was all in her mind.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (05-12-2015), Perdita (03-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Still got to watch the whole weeks worth of corrie. Looks like a lot has happened.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Will there be space down the manhole??


 I feel dirty when I say 'Gails Manhole.'  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2015), Glen1 (08-12-2015), sarah c (07-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Sally was funny in the Bistro.  Carla and Nick make a nice couple.  The best thing about CS at present is Jack P Shepherd.  He is knocking it out of the park in every scene.

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2015), Glen1 (08-12-2015), parkerman (06-12-2015), tammyy2j (07-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tim and Sally saved a bad double episode for me even though it was nice seeing Rob again

I couldn't care less about Ken in his jeans and his ladies

Was it Carla or Tracy who called the police on Rob and got him caught?

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), flappinfanny (08-12-2015), Glen1 (08-12-2015), lizann (08-12-2015), maidmarian (08-12-2015), parkerman (08-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I agree Sally and Tim were very funny.  The Liz, Anna and Erica scenes were forced and not funny.  Good to see Rob but the rest was ropey.  We certainly didn't need two, 22 minute episodes, we could have fit the good bits in 15 minutes max.  :Smile: 

Do we really care about Nessa and Ken wearing a pair of trendy Jeans????

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), Glen1 (08-12-2015), maidmarian (08-12-2015), tammyy2j (08-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Was it Carla or Tracy who called the police on Rob and got him caught?


Carla called the police initially at the wedding reception and tells Rob what she has done. Rob flees and books into a hotel. He phones Tracy and arranges to meet her at a  warehouse ,where the police turn up and arrest Rob. Seem to recall Tracy told Rob she had informed the police, just prior to their arrival. So I guess Carla partly but mainly Tracy finally got him arrested.

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), flappinfanny (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (08-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I couldn't care less about Ken in his jeans and his ladies


I agree and I'm not sure why; I feel like I should care.  Maybe it's because Ken and the unlikeable Nessa have been flung together in a highly contrived manner, and we all know that he and Audrey will end up together.  Maybe because it all feels very shallow, when Ken's first relationship since Deirdre's death should be anything but.  :Searchme:

----------

flappinfanny (09-12-2015), Glen1 (11-12-2015), maidmarian (10-12-2015), parkerman (09-12-2015), Perdita (08-12-2015), sarah c (08-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I am sure they will get together on new years eve or sonething

----------


## maidmarian

> I agree and I'm not sure why; I feel like I should care.  Maybe it's because Ken and the unlikeable Nessa have been flung together in a highly contrived manner, and we all know that he and Audrey will end up together.  Maybe because it all feels very shallow, when Ken's first relationship since Deirdre's death should be anything but.


Like a lot of selfproclaimed deep thinkers
KB has always been "shallow" to me and he
set the pattern for not moving off the street.
"Big fish in little pond " syndrome!


My main issue is making Audrey look desparate!!
But I suppose as Liz has been removed from
the rota -someone has to replace her! Poor Aud!

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2015), flappinfanny (12-12-2015), Glen1 (11-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (11-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It's laughable that David's feelings are hurt because Kylie suspected him of doing something he has form for - namely attempting to hurt and/or kill family members that he has a grudge against.

OK, it's a long time since he pushed Gail down the stairs, but it's only a couple of years since he deliberately caused the crash that severely injured Nick. He also subsequently tried to suffocate the unconscious Nick in his hospital bed but was disturbed. Kylie probably doesn't know about the latter but I doubt David's forgotten, so his self-righteousness is absurd.

I had to laugh when Audrey said Nick and Carla shouldn't hang about because they're no spring chickens.    The writers seem to have forgotten that the character of Nick is only 34 (nearly 35) - although Ben Price is nearly a decade older (and looks it).

----------

flappinfanny (12-12-2015), Glen1 (11-12-2015), maidmarian (11-12-2015), parkerman (11-12-2015), Perdita (11-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

who was roy married to besides hayley, was it tracy

----------

flappinfanny (12-12-2015), maidmarian (12-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> who was roy married to besides hayley, was it tracy


He was never married to Tracy, she conned him and Hayley out of cash for "Amy" after drugging him with alcohol and then claiming the baby was his .. he was divorced when he came to Corrie, I donÂ´t think his ex wife was ever mentioned

----------

flappinfanny (12-12-2015), lizann (11-12-2015), maidmarian (12-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

liz chasing out after johnny was weird

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Like a lot of selfproclaimed deep thinkers
> KB has always been "shallow" to me and he
> set the pattern for not moving off the street.
> "Big fish in little pond " syndrome!
> 
> 
> My main issue is making Audrey look desparate!!
> But I suppose as Liz has been removed from
> the rota -someone has to replace her! Poor Aud!


I wish they wouldn't make Audrey look desperate / lovesick for Ken!  Think the whole storyline is stupid.  When did Audrey ever have feelings for Ken, in all these years?

----------

flappinfanny (12-12-2015), lizann (11-12-2015), maidmarian (12-12-2015), parkerman (12-12-2015), Perdita (11-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> He was never married to Tracy, she conned him and Hayley out of cash for "Amy" after drugging him with alcohol and then claiming the baby was his .. he was divorced when he came to Corrie, I donÂ´t think his ex wife was ever mentioned


He did have a marriage ceremony with
Tracy around the time Amy/Patience
was born.With Hayleys agreement-to
try to maintain some influence over Amys
upbringing. It was annulled about a year
later- non -consummation?
He had had a blessing ceremony with
Hayley several years earlier because the
vicar would/could not marry them.

About 3-4 years before Hayley died they
did have another ceremony.

So in law wasnt married to Tracy but did
go through a  ceremony.I wonder if 
that is was Lizann remembers.

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), lizann (12-12-2015), Perdita (12-12-2015), swmc66 (13-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Oh Mary Mary Mary.

Best bit of the two ep's was Nessa's awful hair do, normally when you go into Audrey's you come out looking the same.   :Big Grin: 

The two ep's were pretty boring again tonight,  I wish they would ditch the Fridays episodes.

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), maidmarian (12-12-2015), parkerman (12-12-2015), swmc66 (13-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nessa could have taken her hair down and styled it better herself more her way, she is a hairdresser too 

Why didn't David and Kylie get a babysitter, is there no others besides Emily 

I am disappointed in Mary

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), flappinfanny (13-12-2015), lizann (12-12-2015), maidmarian (12-12-2015), Perdita (12-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I  thought Friday's episodes were quite entertaining. My favourite bits were Steve pinching Aidan's special silk socks, Rob paraphrasing Bill Clinton ("Did you or did you not have sexual relations with that woman?"), and Audrey's sabotage of Nessa's hair.  :Big Grin: 

I'm enjoying seeing Rob stirring up trouble, and Marc Baylis is obviously having fun too.

Going by Ken and Tracy's reaction to the discussion of Roy's divorce (together with the latter's sidelong glances at her), I'm certain they were talking about his "marriage" to Tracy.  I didn't watch Corrie at the time so I don't know exactly what happened between them.




> Best bit of the two ep's was Nessa's awful hair do, normally when you go into Audrey's you come out looking the same.


Very good point!  :Big Grin: 

As tammyy2j says, that style would easily have brushed out and could have quickly been put back in a ponytail or similar.  Maybe it wasn't meant to be convincing and was showing that Nessa's a pain in the backside (something which Ken is starting to discover for himself).

----------

maidmarian (12-12-2015), Perdita (12-12-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Nessa just wanted to be awkward with Audrey.  Audrey should sack her, as she only seems to want to work when it suits her.

----------

flappinfanny (14-12-2015), parkerman (12-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Funny that David asked his mum how Sarah was going to stay as there was no room. They had less room before but accomodated both mother and daughter.  Also  why would you leave someones handbag unattended and walk off from  a pub. 
I think Johnny easily passes as Carlas dad. Liz will end up with him. Might have happened already as i am one episode behind
Dissapointed  Johnny will try and hide  fact Carla is his daughter from kids. Is his wife dead ? Rob and carlas mum seems to have had a lot of men use her.

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), flappinfanny (14-12-2015), Perdita (12-12-2015), tammyy2j (15-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Funny that David asked his mum how Sarah was going to stay as there was no room. They had less room before but accomodated both mother and daughter.  Also  why would you leave someones handbag unattended and walk off from  a pub. 
I think Johnny easily passes as Carlas dad. Liz will end up with him. Might have happened already as i am one episode behind
Dissapointed  Johnny will try and hide  fact Carla is his daughter from kids. Is his wife dead ? Rob and carlas mum seems to have had a lot of men use her.

----------


## parkerman

When Sarah was asked if she wanted a drink why did she ask for water and make some excuse? I know it's bad to drink alcohol when you're pregnant because of the possible effect on the baby, but when you've planned to have it aborted the following week, I can't really see why she would need to stay off the booze!

----------


## Dazzle

> When Sarah was asked if she wanted a drink why did she ask for water and make some excuse? I know it's bad to drink alcohol when you're pregnant because of the possible effect on the baby, but when you've planned to have it aborted the following week, I can't really see why she would need to stay off the booze!


She doesn't want to hurt the baby so she must care about it deep down despite her decision to abort.  If she didn't give a damn about it, she'd have no qualms about drinking.  I'd say with that attitude it's unlikely she'll be able to go through with the abortion.

----------

flappinfanny (14-12-2015), maidmarian (13-12-2015), parkerman (13-12-2015), swmc66 (13-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I forgot about Aidan's silk socks.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2015), swmc66 (13-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

It was mean of Audrey. Despite how irritating Nessa is she is in a relationship with Ken and he chose that. Agree she should sack her because she just leaves when it suits her cannot understand why she has not.

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2015), Perdita (13-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I forgot about Aidan's silk socks.


 the reason steve is staying away

----------

flappinfanny (14-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I think it is nice they are using the history between Todd and Sarah and what they went through with Billy.   SB and the team deserve credit for that.

----------

Dazzle (14-12-2015), lizann (14-12-2015), maidmarian (14-12-2015), Perdita (14-12-2015), swmc66 (14-12-2015), tammyy2j (15-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> I think it is nice they are using the history between Todd and Sarah and what they went through with Billy.   SB and the team deserve credit for that.


And showing that Todd does have a nicer side too. I had forgotten about Billy.

----------

Dazzle (14-12-2015), flappinfanny (15-12-2015), lizann (14-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> I think it is nice they are using the history between Todd and Sarah and what they went through with Billy.   SB and the team deserve credit for that.


And showing that Todd does have a nicer side too. I had forgotten about Billy.

----------


## Kim

Has Kate Oates started work on Coronation Street early? Is Johnny Connor planning on getting a DNA test off of an envelope? I can't decide what's worse, this or the sock debacle.

----------

flappinfanny (15-12-2015), lizann (14-12-2015), maidmarian (15-12-2015), tammyy2j (15-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

anyone finding the potential pairings of liz/johnny and anna/kevin and erica/dev so out of sorts especially johnny telling his secret to liz so random

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), flappinfanny (15-12-2015), maidmarian (14-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (14-12-2015), tammyy2j (15-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

Where is Gail? Somehow I don't think she'll be behind this pregnancy, and that's without knowing Callum's buried under the floor.

What's the betting Sarah changes her mind in a few weeks, just when she doesn't have a choice any more.

----------

flappinfanny (15-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

Where is Gail? Somehow I don't think she'll be behind this pregnancy, and that's without knowing Callum's buried under the floor.

What's the betting Sarah changes her mind in a few weeks, just when she doesn't have a choice any more.

----------


## maidmarian

> anyone finding the potential pairings of liz/johnny and anna/kevin and erica/dev so out of sorts especially johnny telling his secret to liz so random


sometimes I think theyd have better matches
if they drew names out of a hat-perhaps they
do :Love:

----------

flappinfanny (15-12-2015), lizann (15-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It was mean of Audrey. Despite how irritating Nessa is she is in a relationship with Ken and he chose that. Agree she should sack her because she just leaves when it suits her cannot understand why she has not.


Thats partly what I mean - when I say I don't
like the way they are making Audrey look 
desparate ( and silly)!
Shes mature and experienced enough to deal
with a"rival" in a adult and/or legal way !
This is a bit like an old St Trinians film!

----------


## parkerman

There are many as yet unexplained mysteries in Coronation Street at the moment.

To me, the main inexplicable happening is Aidan walking through the pub into the back room. Why?

----------


## lizann

> There are many as yet unexplained mysteries in Coronation Street at the moment.
> 
> To me, the main inexplicable happening is Aidan walking through the pub into the back room. Why?


 he lives there

----------

parkerman (14-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> There are many as yet unexplained mysteries in Coronation Street at the moment.
> 
> To me, the main inexplicable happening is Aidan walking through the pub into the back room. Why?


 he lives there

----------


## parkerman

> he lives there


 There you go then. That's one mystery easily explained. Thank you. :Thumbsup:

----------

flappinfanny (16-12-2015), sarah c (15-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> There you go then. That's one mystery easily explained. Thank you.


Aidan wanted the flat above Streetcars but Johnny and Katie beat him to it.

----------

flappinfanny (16-12-2015), maidmarian (15-12-2015), sarah c (15-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> There you go then. That's one mystery easily explained. Thank you.


Aidan wanted the flat above Streetcars but Johnny and Katie beat him to it.

----------


## flappinfanny

Best part of the episode for me was David again.  Jack P Shepherd really shines in every scene he is in.  He has a real rapore with Max and you can tell with their scenes.  

The rest of the episode's were a waste of time really and nonsense.  We really did not need two episodes tonight, we could have fit all the good bits  into one.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), lizann (15-12-2015), LouiseP (15-12-2015), mariba (15-12-2015), tammyy2j (15-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> And showing that Todd does have a nicer side too. I had forgotten about Billy.


I think part of Todd wants to keep close to the Platts for news on Callum also

Is Rob and Carla's mother dead?

----------


## Dazzle

Regarding using the Carla's saliva from the envelope as a source of her DNA, I just had a nosey at the website of a paternity testing firm and, although they say the test needs a cheek swab, they also go on to say:




> If the alleged father is deceased, forensic DNA testing can be considered using items which may contain the alleged father's DNA. Forensic DNA testing can be performed any anything that has biological material from the father such as an old toothbrush, electric razer, blood stains, saliva stains, and bone or teeth from an exhumation.


http://www.genetrack.co.uk/faqs

I see no reason why that wouldn't also apply to a deceased child, but the trouble is Johnny's already said he'll have to forge Carla's signature so they'll know she's alive. I've read it's illegal to do a DNA test without consent, so I don't know how Johnny could wangle the test (unless he knows someone who works there).  No doubt the writers would call it artistic licence...




> anyone finding the potential pairings of liz/johnny and anna/kevin and erica/dev so out of sorts especially johnny telling his secret to liz so random


I think Johnny and Liz seem to have chemistry, but agree about the other two potential couples.

Sarah must have been waiting in that clinic an awfully long time for Kylie to go to the school, see the nativity play, travel to the clinic (which Sarah implied was some distance away), and still get there in time.

I think it's been made obvious that Sarah's heart wasn't in having an abortion so I doubt she'll completely change her mind again - although realistically she's bound to have moments of doubt given the circumstances.




> Is Rob and Carla's mother dead?


I think I remember Carla attending her funeral a couple of years ago.

----------

maidmarian (15-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

i remember carla and rob attending a male funeral step father was it?

----------


## maidmarian

[Quote]

I think I remember Carla attending her funeral ?[quote]

 it was in 2011 - when Carla was with Frank Foster-
he persuaded her to attend.

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> i remember carla and rob attending a male funeral step father was it?


Yes - George - on 2014

----------


## mariba

Corrie very boring at the moment, especially double episodes can't keep me interested.. always give up after the first half.

----------


## LouiseP

Willl there be a happy ending where Johnny is her Dad and gives her away. Pass the sick bucket .

----------

mariba (15-12-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

> Corrie very boring at the moment, especially double episodes can't keep me interested.. always give up after the first half.


THis has to be the most boring Corra for a while, I cannot bear the Connors, there all so "radgy"! :Angry: 
DAre I say it, the best part at the moment is NIck with CArla, never thought I would say that bout NIck  :Thumbsup: 

I don't care who is CArla's Dad or who  her Brother, sister are going to be, can we please ship them out---Fast :Wal2l:

----------


## owenlee4me

> I had read spoilers saying there was a pic
> of David looking down manhole-gob-smacked?!
> 
> Thanks for info Dazzle.I wont blow my own
> bugle yet? But I have said from the start
>   I was not totally convinced that Callum was
> down there-but wait and see.
> 
> I wont claim my opinion was based on deep
> ...


Yes I saw that too, but wondered if it was from when they put him in and I just missed it?
Think I saw a pic of Callum with "new" haircut in the back lane, but was this just for publicity??

----------


## LouiseP

> Yes I saw that too, but wondered if it was from when they put him in and I just missed it?
> Think I saw a pic of Callum with "new" haircut in the back lane, but was this just for publicity??



 I am new to posting here but I have said that from the start, that Callum is not dead. I simply couldn't see how any of them would get away with it . I am not the only one to think this then .

----------

flappinfanny (16-12-2015), JessicaMad (15-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am new to posting here but I have said that from the start, that Callum is not dead. I simply couldn't see how any of them would get away with it . I am not the only one to think this then .


I think Callum's dead but a lot of people agree with you that he isn't.  I expect we'll find out the truth soon enough.

----------


## Perdita

> I am new to posting here but I have said that from the start, that Callum is not dead. I simply couldn't see how any of them would get away with it . I am not the only one to think this then .


I think Callum is dead and that the discovery of his body will lead to Paula LaneÂ´s exit as Kylie, she will either be found guilty and be sentenced to jail or she will go on the run.... :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Callum is dead and that the discovery of his body will lead to Paula LaneÂ´s exit as Kylie, she will either be found guilty and be sentenced to jail or she will go on the run....


I agree, and I think the body will be discovered when Paula wants to leave.  I know she's talked about her acting ambitions in the past so she won't want to stay in Corrie forever.

----------

Glen1 (15-12-2015), Perdita (15-12-2015), swmc66 (16-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I agree, and I think the body will be discovered when Paula wants to leave.  I know she's talked about her acting ambitions in the past so she won't want to stay in Corrie forever.


I think she is leaving middle of next year???

----------

Glen1 (15-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I would hope that when the producer and writers and script editors and so on get together to plan a story, they have an end game. Surely they can't just rely on the whim of the actors deciding when they'd like to leave. Or am I giving them too much credit for thinking things through properly?  :Ponder:

----------

Glen1 (15-12-2015), swmc66 (16-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think she is leaving middle of next year???


Is she?  I hadn't heard that.




> I would hope that when the producer and writers and script editors and so on get together to plan a story, they have an end game. Surely they can't just rely on the whim of the actors deciding when they'd like to leave.


Yes, it's possible given what Perdita says above that Paula's already handed in her notice and the conclusion's been planned accordingly.  Alternatively, the theories that Callum's still alive and there's no body to find could be correct...




> Or am I giving them too much credit for thinking things through properly?


That's another distinct possibility.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (15-12-2015), parkerman (15-12-2015), Perdita (16-12-2015), swmc66 (16-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> I think Callum is dead and that the discovery of his body will lead to Paula LaneÂ´s exit as Kylie, she will either be found guilty and be sentenced to jail or she will go on the run....


I didn't know Paula Lane was leaving.

----------

Perdita (16-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I didn't know Paula Lane was leaving.


I'm not sure that she is. I haven't read anything about it and just did a search and found nothing. 

Do you remember where you heard/read about it, Perdita?

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm not sure that she is. I haven't read anything about it and just did a search and found nothing. 
> 
> Do you remember where you heard/read about it, Perdita?


Probably Perdita will remember better Dazzle-
-I thought it was on here -in an interview.
Possibly when first pregnant in real life
and before she went on maternity leave?

The was some speculation that she would
run an acting school with her husband
after her baby born?
Then it was thought that JPS might do
same with his wife / partner.
I know it sounds very unlike me but I.
fear I may have made a sarky comment
about JPS- but I think story about him.was
squashed!!
I dont if Ive remembered correctly but there
was something. Will search again tomorrow if
no one else finds anything!

p.s  theres an interview #107 dated Aug 2013
in David & Kylie thread where towards the
end they refer to her  denial of earlier speculation
about her leaving Corrie. She said there were other
thungs she wanted to do long term but was happy at
present in Corrie!!

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## swmc66

Of course the body will have to be discovered its too much of a storyline not to. They wont leave it too long that we forget or lose interest in it. As Callum has gone missing completely and his cards etc are not being used and there is no trace they may start listening to the mother

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Of course the body will have to be discovered its too much of a storyline not to. They wont leave it too long that we forget or lose interest in it. As Callum has gone missing completely and his cards etc are not being used and there is no trace they may start listening to the mother


 too late ive lost interest

----------


## lizann

> Of course the body will have to be discovered its too much of a storyline not to. They wont leave it too long that we forget or lose interest in it. As Callum has gone missing completely and his cards etc are not being used and there is no trace they may start listening to the mother


 too late ive lost interest

----------

flappinfanny (17-12-2015), maidmarian (19-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know it sounds very unlike me but I.
> fear I may have made a sarky comment
> about JPS


I don't believe you'd do such a thing! Aren't you his number one fan?  :Big Grin: 




> She said there were other
> thungs she wanted to do long term but was happy at
> present in Corrie!!


Yes, that's about what I remember her saying too.

----------

maidmarian (16-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm not sure that she is. I haven't read anything about it and just did a search and found nothing. 
> 
> Do you remember where you heard/read about it, Perdita?


I canÂ´t remember for sure, there just is something at the back of my mind that I remember thinking she did not come back for long after her maternity leave .... and somehow would fit in with the current storyline .... I might be wrong though although I hope there is a conclusion to the Callum storyline, one way or another... :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), flappinfanny (17-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Best bit of Weds ep was in the Bistro when Bethaney said perhaps she should have a baby and Audrey replied " listen you are far to old to get pregnant in this family." Brilliantly delivered by Sue Nicholls.   :Smile: 

The  rest of the ep was pretty dire.

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), lizann (19-12-2015), Perdita (19-12-2015), Rear window (22-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Tyronne is an ungrateful so and so.   :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Two episodes revolving around Michael, Fiz and Tyrone, and Tracy hardly makes for scintillating viewing.  The only good outcome was Zeedan starting work in the bistro (as a trainee chef?), although it was obvious that would happen from the moment he offered to help Leanne.

----------

parkerman (19-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> too late ive lost interest


even tho Im.in the minority that thinks
is possible that Callum - may be still
alive- somewhere! I agree with you.

The SWs over hype a story with riciculous
twists and eventually a significant part of the
audience loses interest either because its
insulting or boring!

----------

alan45 (20-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Tyronne is an ungrateful so and so.


I don't know about that. I can understand his disappointment in not spedning the time with his kids put up the decorations and decorating the Christmas Tree. As he said he feels helpless and it was one of the real ways he felt he could do something for Hope. I think the others rushing in should reflect on what they are doing as well.

----------

alan45 (20-12-2015), Dazzle (19-12-2015), maidmarian (19-12-2015), mariba (19-12-2015), Perdita (19-12-2015)

----------


## mariba

How many decorations they have then?? Surely they would have managed to put them up together as a family-no matter how busy they were, so can everyone else. I can understand that Tyrone anted to decorate the tree with kids. I wouldn't like my tree decorated by some neighbours either. Call me vain, but that's the truth.

----------

maidmarian (19-12-2015), parkerman (19-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> How many decorations they have then?? Surely they would have managed to put them up together as a family-no matter how busy they were, so can everyone else. I can understand that Tyrone anted to decorate the tree with kids. I wouldn't like my tree decorated by some neighbours either. Call me vain, but that's the truth.


I wouldnt call you vain.Feeling as you do 
is to me - quite understandable.
Tryones made a bodge of things but its his
home and his family. Theres no need to
make him.feel.inadequate.

When people wish to do good/help they 
can be insensitive! Thinking more of themselves
than the recipient.
The very least they should have done is ask if
their "help " was wanted!

----------

mariba (23-12-2015), parkerman (19-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The very least they should have done is ask if
> their "help " was wanted!


To be fair, Fiz did ask for their help!  She's obviously feeling overwhelmed at the moment.

While I can understand Tyrone's feelings, I thought his behaviour was rude.

----------

sarah c (21-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> To be fair, Fiz did ask for their help!  She's obviously feeling overwhelmed at the moment.
> 
> While I can understand Tyrone's feelings, I thought his behaviour was rude.


I think it was such a big disappointment for him. Personally I have every sympathy with him.

----------

alan45 (20-12-2015), maidmarian (19-12-2015), Perdita (19-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think it was such a big disappointment for him. Personally I have every sympathy with him.


I do sympathise with him feeling disappointed, but then so were Sinead, Beth and Kirk after collecting the money and going to so much trouble (and only because they were asked to). Obviously it meant a lot more to him because of Hope, and it's understandable he's feeling very stressed, but that doesn't cancel out his rudeness in my opinion. An apology is in order methinks.

----------


## Perdita

I think both had the best intentions at heart, Fiz is trying to remain hopefull that Hope can get better again, she thought getting help with decorations would take some stress away. Ty explained he is feeling helpless and decorating the tree would have helped take his mind off things, He probably also felt a bit undermined, all he wants is for Hope to have the best Christmas as she might not have another one.  I agree with parkerman, the disappointment on his face was clear to see and I think he was shocked to see the room finished already .. maybe they could have kept some decorations back for him to finish the room with the girls

----------

maidmarian (19-12-2015), parkerman (20-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Don't forget also that Fiz is more or less coping alone at home because Tyrone's working long hours. That's nobody's fault, but if Tyrone isn't around then Fiz needs to get on with things (with help if need be).  She was obviously unaware he felt so strongly about the tree.

Don't get me wrong, I felt sorry for Tyrone too. We're all capable of behaving badly when stressed (I know I am!), but at the same time it doesn't mean his attitude wasn't rude - even if it was understandable.  It's certainly easily forgivable though in the circumstances.

----------

maidmarian (19-12-2015), Perdita (20-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> To be fair, Fiz did ask for their help!  She's obviously feeling overwhelmed at the moment.
> 
> While I can understand Tyrone's feelings, I thought his behaviour was rude.


sorry If I didnt make it clear.I meant they
should have asked Tyrone.Its his home
as much as Fiz and she is a bit ....
I thought when storyline was announced- Fiz
wasnt the best choice for mother of seriously
sick child.But I suppose it can happen to
any mother - regardless of personality.

Tyrone seems to have been the victim
of one bull-dozing woman ( from his 
mother onwards) after another. He does try but isn't
all that competant in some things.

He has been a good father to Hope and 
taken her to his heart.
I can accept his manner was a little "rude"
but to me -so is barging  into.someones home
and taking over- without the request /
permission of all.the adult residents.
To me your home is somewhere that should
be a safe haven.
I think like Perdita that his strongest feeling
was disappointment and perhaps unlike
the usual Tyrone - showed it a little strongly.

But to do good - the good has to be wanted
or its basically interference.

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), parkerman (20-12-2015), Perdita (19-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> But to do good - the good has to be wanted
> or its basically interference.


I agree with that sentiment, but to me it doesn't apply in this case. Fiz asked Sinead, Beth and Kirk  for help and they kindly obliged.  It wasn't an unreasonable request so why would it occur to them that Tyrone would object to the plan?  I see it simply as a case of crossed wires with nobody at fault.

I agree with your feelings about Fiz, maidmarian.  I don't like the character much either, and don't find her sympathetic in this storyline.

----------

Perdita (19-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I agree with that sentiment, but to me it doesn't apply in this case. Fiz asked Sinead, Beth and Kirk  for help and they kindly obliged.  It wasn't an unreasonable request so why would it occur to them that Tyrone would object to the plan?  I see it simply as a case of crossed wires with nobody at fault.
> 
> I agree with your feelings about Fiz, maidmarian.  I don't like the character much either, and don't find her sympathetic in this storyline.


I have always like Fiz, did not always agree with her attititude but then writers and directors are the ones that create and make a character or not.  I am trying hard to support a loved one dying from cancer at the moment .. I can empathise with both Fiz and Ty with what they are going through right now and their reactions to certain things ..  seems pretty realistic from where I am at the moment  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), maidmarian (19-12-2015), parkerman (20-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am trying hard to support a loved one dying from cancer at the moment .. I can empathise with both Fiz and Ty with what they are going through right now and their reactions to certain things ..  seems pretty realistic from where I am at the moment


I'm very sorry to hear that Perdita  :Sad:  xxx

----------

lizann (20-12-2015), maidmarian (19-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I have always like Fiz, did not always agree with her attititude but then writers and directors are the ones that create and make a character or not.  I am trying hard to support a loved one dying from cancer at the moment .. I can empathise with both Fiz and Ty with what they are going through right now and their reactions to certain things ..  seems pretty realistic from where I am at the moment


Im.very sorry too Perdita. Its a very heart - breaking
experience in real life

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), lizann (20-12-2015), Perdita (19-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Im.very sorry too Perdita. Its a very heart - breaking
> experience in real life


Yes, it is, thank you MM

----------


## lizann

sorry too per to hear that, my thoughts and prayers are with you

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2015), maidmarian (20-12-2015), Perdita (20-12-2015), tammyy2j (21-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, very sorry to hear that Perdy. My thoughts are with you too.

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2015), Perdita (20-12-2015)

----------


## alan45

> I have always like Fiz, did not always agree with her attititude but then writers and directors are the ones that create and make a character or not.  I am trying hard to support a loved one dying from cancer at the moment .. I can empathise with both Fiz and Ty with what they are going through right now and their reactions to certain things ..  seems pretty realistic from where I am at the moment


Been there myself with both my father and sister. I can understand what you are going through at this time. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2015), lizann (20-12-2015), maidmarian (20-12-2015), Perdita (20-12-2015)

----------


## alan45

> I have always like Fiz, did not always agree with her attititude but then writers and directors are the ones that create and make a character or not.  I am trying hard to support a loved one dying from cancer at the moment .. I can empathise with both Fiz and Ty with what they are going through right now and their reactions to certain things ..  seems pretty realistic from where I am at the moment


Been there myself with both my father and sister. I can understand what you are going through at this time. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

----------

Perdita (20-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Both my parents died from cancer. Neither of them smoked or drank. But, fortunatley, they didn't really suffer much as both were diagnosed only a couple of weeks before they died, so it was mercifuly quite quick. My wife had breast cancer in 2002. She went through a lumpectomy, chemotherapy and radiotherapy. Fortunately the treatment worked and she recovered and has had no problem with cancer since. However, I think the chemotherapy really affected her badly and she developed both diabetes and arthritis following it. I know you can't be certain it was that that caused them and they might have developed anyway, but the chemotherapy, I believe, left her very weak and susceptible to these sort of illnesses.

----------

alan45 (21-12-2015), Dazzle (20-12-2015), Glen1 (20-12-2015), lizann (20-12-2015), maidmarian (20-12-2015), moonstorm (20-12-2015), Perdita (20-12-2015), tammyy2j (21-12-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Both my parents died from cancer. Neither of them smoked or drank. But, fortunatley, they didn't really suffer much as both were diagnosed only a couple of weeks before they died, so it was mercifuly quite quick. My wife had breast cancer in 2002. She went through a lumpectomy, chemotherapy and radiotherapy. Fortunately the treatment worked and she recovered and has had no problem with cancer since. However, I think the chemotherapy really affected her badly and she developed both diabetes and arthritis following it. I know you can't be certain it was that that caused them and they might have developed anyway, but the chemotherapy, I believe, left her very weak and susceptible to these sort of illnesses.


People like your wife do not appear in any statistics Norman. Nobody ever hears about the thousands of people who are diagnosed with Cancer and survive. My wife had bowel cancer over 20 yrs ago and a repeat about 15 yrs ago. Thanks to the treatment she received at our local cancer hospital she has been cancer free ever since. Like your wife the treatment was severe, She had radiotherapy which brought on premature menopause and due to the surgery parts of her bowel were removed and the resulting scar tissue leaves her unable to eat certain foods for fear of an obstruction.  

In my fathers case he went into hospital withe heart problems and they x-rayed him and discovered he had advanced cancer and was dead within 3 weeks.  Unfortunately I have seen both sides. It's an evil disease which touches everyone at some time.

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2015), Glen1 (20-12-2015), lizann (20-12-2015), maidmarian (20-12-2015), moonstorm (20-12-2015), parkerman (20-12-2015), Perdita (20-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015), tammyy2j (21-12-2015)

----------


## moonstorm

Very sorry to hear you are going through a bad time Perdy,  try to stay strong and I'm here if you ever need a rant xxx

----------

Perdita (21-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sad to hear that Perdita but good to hear of recoveries too from Alan and Norman

I am not feeling Aiden and Eva as a potential future couple, I think Alya is better for him

----------

alan45 (22-12-2015), Dazzle (21-12-2015), lizann (22-12-2015), parkerman (21-12-2015), Perdita (21-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

What was the point of tonight's double bill?  Utter drivel from start to finish.  I am really struggling to find a positive about the episode, apart from Eva's laugh and that Ken is starting to wake up and smell the coffee re the revolting Nessa.

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), lizann (22-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

the stupid writing for aiden first socks now highlighting pens missing, he had promise

 anna and kevin gooey eyed for each other is as wrong as ken and nessa

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), flappinfanny (22-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), maidmarian (22-12-2015), swmc66 (22-12-2015), tammyy2j (22-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

why don't liz and michelle go out to steve and andy for christmas

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), maidmarian (22-12-2015), parkerman (22-12-2015), swmc66 (22-12-2015), tammyy2j (22-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I agree, Monday's episodes were very poor.  I liked Rob's scenes, which is a bit strange because I was never much of a fan of the character. I think it's because it's obvious Marc Bayliss is enjoying himself twirling his metaphorical moustache.  :Big Grin: 

I find it quite amusing that Aidan's a fusspot, but the joke keeps being taken too far and ends up being cringeworthy. There's no need for him to spend whole episodes moaning about missing socks and highlighters...  :Wal2l: 

There was lots of inane chatter tonight. Corrie can do those scenes very well, but the writing has to be witty or they end up a borefest.

----------

Glen1 (22-12-2015), maidmarian (22-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Kylie and David breaking up like clockwork every Christmas is long past being tedious now.  

First David started being really unpleasant for no particular reason, which led to her and Nick sleeping together. Next year there was the fallout of David causing the car crash (because he'd found out about last year's one night stand). The year after was because Kylie had become addicted to speed and got back in touch with Callum. This year it's the fallout from Callum's death and David's resultant unnerving behaviour.  

It's all become very boring and repetitive - and this is coming from a fan of the Platts!  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Glen1 (22-12-2015), lizann (22-12-2015), parkerman (22-12-2015), Perdita (22-12-2015), sarah c (22-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Kylie and David breaking up like clockwork every Christmas is long past being tedious now.  
> 
> First David started being really unpleasant for no particular reason, which led to her and Nick sleeping together. Next year there was the fallout of David causing the car crash (because he'd found out about last year's one night stand). The year after was because Kylie had become addicted to speed and got back in touch with Callum. This year it's the fallout from Callum's death and David's resultant unnerving behaviour.  
> 
> It's all become very boring and repetitive - and this is coming from a fan of the Platts!


I donÂ´t get David this time either .. it was totally understandable that Kylie briefly questioned whether David was involved in SarahÂ´s accident going by his previous behaviour as you have mentioned, Dazzle ... yes, it might have hurt him but I thought their relationship was strong enough for him to get over it and move on. I also canÂ´t believe that David, who clearly loves the children, would move out just before Christmas   :Wal2l:   Come on scriptwriters, let the Platts have a good Christmas for a change  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), parkerman (22-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Kylie and David breaking up like clockwork every Christmas is long past being tedious now.  
> 
> First David started being really unpleasant for no particular reason, which led to her and Nick sleeping together. Next year there was the fallout of David causing the car crash (because he'd found out about last year's one night stand). The year after was because Kylie had become addicted to speed and got back in touch with Callum. This year it's the fallout from Callum's death and David's resultant unnerving behaviour.  
> 
> It's all become very boring and repetitive - and this is coming from a fan of the Platts!


I did mention in an earlier post about Paula Lane 
and her husband setting up an acting school -
but that was when she was pregnant and going
on maternity  leave and was in the future.
A few days ago I did another Google search and
the school was set up in October2015 and is
now runniing. There are refs to articles in local
paper and Digital Spy.

So perhaps this latest split is to enable Paula to
take more time off from Corrie short or long term??

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I donÂ´t get David this time either .. it was totally understandable that Kylie briefly questioned whether David was involved in SarahÂ´s accident going by his previous behaviour as you have mentioned, Dazzle ... yes, it might have hurt him but I thought their relationship was strong enough for him to get over it and move on. _I also canÂ´t believe that David, who clearly loves the children, would move out just before Christmas_    Come on scriptwriters, let the Platts have a good Christmas for a change


I totally agree!  It doesn't ring true to me that David would put the kids through yet another split.  (Maidmarian might not agree though  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## maidmarian

> I totally agree!  It doesn't ring true to me that David would put the kids through yet another split.  (Maidmarian might not agree though )


Ive have said in a couple of posts - that I do
think that David has genuine affection for Max
and does his best for him.
My worry based on court cases etc and a small
personal knowledge - is people with Davids
 temprament are too volatile and changeable to
have care of children -full time though they are
 fine on occasions.
No one knows what will trigger an outburst and
children shouldnt be in that position(imo) where
 they could be in serious danger!

If it wasnt The Festive Season I might write a bit
about David having been a victim of neglect himself
as a child as no one seemed to notice he had problems
and get him treatment. Only Aud is at all realistic
about him and shes off the rails at the mo ?

The general writing has him stuck at  about age 12.
Enough viewers seem to like it and he can be relied
on to improve ratings at times of crisis.

Other actors have played  schoolboys til thy were over
50 ( cameras werent so good then). Cant blame the actor
for earning a living and on my point about only 2
facial expressions - well - is he needed to do more?

----------


## LouiseP

How blooming' obvious was it when Carla and Katie  were dressed in their wedding outfits and someone said ( can't remember  who. Was it Michelle? ) 

'You could be sisters"  and â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.*of course* cue Johnny just happened to come into the room at that moment .

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), lizann (22-12-2015), parkerman (22-12-2015), sarah c (22-12-2015), tammyy2j (22-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> why don't liz and michelle go out to steve and andy for christmas


What!!!
And let the other characters ( and viewers) have 
a Happy Christmas!!!
I think you need to take another Miserable Soap
Christmas Pill!!

would be a good idea though :Smile:  :Cheer:

----------

Glen1 (22-12-2015), LouiseP (22-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

When he was searching for the highlighters i thought he was going to find the DNA envelope. I thought there was some reason behind him going on and on about highlighters. He should have gone over to the cabin as his time is money

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), lizann (22-12-2015), Perdita (22-12-2015), tammyy2j (22-12-2015)

----------


## Mo Mouse

I thought Aiden looking for his highlight pens was a great Xmas storyline. I hope the big reveal is on Xmas Day when he finds them in the top drawer of his desk.

----------

LouiseP (22-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought Aiden looking for his highlight pens was a great Xmas storyline. I hope the big reveal is on Xmas Day when he finds them in the top drawer of his desk.


Maybe it is the start of an OCD storyline for Aidan

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), LouiseP (22-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe it is the start of an OCD storyline for Aidan


Good thinking!

----------


## Mo Mouse

I read a spoiler that said he spends most of the festive period looking for his pencil sharpener.

----------

LouiseP (22-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

There has been a lot of criticism here about the last two episodes of Corrie, but no-one has yet mentioned the worst error and that is that it's been a very long time since table tennis bats had one rough side and one smooth side. Very poor research.

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), LouiseP (22-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> There has been a lot of criticism here about the last two episodes of Corrie, but no-one has yet mentioned the worst error and that is that it's been a very long time since table tennis bats had one rough side and one smooth side. Very poor research.


I didn't know that!  You learn all kinds of useful things here at Soapboards.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (22-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I didn't know that!  You learn all kinds of useful things here at Soapboards.


I know that because I play table tennis for the mighty Nomads Leopards in the Clacton-on-Sea Table Tennis League, Division 3!

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know that because I play table tennis for the mighty Nomads Leopards in the Clacton-on-Sea Table Tennis League, Division 3!


There's no end to your talents, parkerman!  A sport's star, a TV star and a successful writer!  :Clap:   :Bow:   :Smile:

----------

parkerman (22-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> There's no end to your talents, parkerman!  A sport's star, a TV star and a successful writer!


 :Embarrassment:  Shucks, Dazzle, but If you'd ever seen me play table tennis, you'd realise there is a very definite end to my talents!

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Shucks, Dazzle, but If you'd ever seen me play table tennis, you'd realise there is a very definite end to my talents!


If you'd ever seen _me_ play table tennis you'd realise there's no beginning to my talents...  :Crying:  

 :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (23-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I read a spoiler that said he spends most of the festive period looking for his pencil sharpener.


 must start looking in eva  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (23-12-2015), parkerman (23-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Look whats on the Christmas Menu in the rovers today:



You can keep your Turkey with all the trimmings, when all we want is Betty's Hotpot.  Heaven.   :Heart:

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Liked Granny Nazir's choice of Christmas Carol.   :Smile:

----------


## LouiseP

Do people really answer someone else's phone when they are just a few feet away ? Of course Todd found out the whole story in just a few minutes, because Tracey spilt the beans, naturally. How contrived.

----------

lizann (23-12-2015), maidmarian (24-12-2015), parkerman (23-12-2015), Perdita (24-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015), tammyy2j (24-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

So the score was 8-0 and the next point was 'Game to Kirky'. How does that happen then? And it's love not nil. I may have to stop watching Corrie until they sell that table tennis table!

----------


## LouiseP

> So the score was 8-0 and the next point was 'Game to Kirky'. How does that happen then? And it's love not nil. I may have to stop watching Corrie until they sell that table tennis table!


 And he was pretty bad. Pit,pat,pit,pat. Writers really are scraping the bottom of the barrel.

----------

flappinfanny (24-12-2015), parkerman (24-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I love the mundane in CS, but  you need good scripts and that is what CS is lacking, also direction.  We will see what Kate Oates does when she arrives in early 2016.   She may not be the savour we are all hoping for?  Look at dear old DTC at EE and how that has turned out.   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2015), maidmarian (24-12-2015), parkerman (24-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I do think in general that EE has more gripping storylines, even if some of them are ridiculous like the Bobby/Max story. Corrie seems to have very little at the moment that holds your interest enough to want to find out what happens next apart maybe from the Callum murder story. Whereas there are several stories in EE that are interesting enough to want to find out what happens next and in the end.

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2015), flappinfanny (24-12-2015), Glen1 (24-12-2015), JessicaMad (24-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, we criticise DTC plenty on the EE threads, but at least that soap is rarely boring. I can't remember another time I wasn't looking forward to the Corrie Christmas special.  Maybe the Corrie team put all their effort into the live episode and forgot about planning interesting storylines for afterwards (which, to be fair, happened with EE too).

----------

Glen1 (24-12-2015), parkerman (24-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Todd know Tracy is also murderer?

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Todd know Tracy is also murderer?


He acted like he didn't but surely it's common knowledge in Weatherfield?  Mind you, Tracy denies she did it and only ever admitted her guilt to Deirdre so perhaps Todd thinks she's innocent?

----------


## Perdita

So it is another technical fault by the police that could get Rob out of prison .... should be encouraging for Kylie and David then once they get found out over Callum   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (25-12-2015), lizann (24-12-2015), LouiseP (24-12-2015), maidmarian (24-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (24-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Do people really answer someone else's phone when they are just a few feet away ? Of course Todd found out the whole story in just a few minutes, because Tracey spilt the beans, naturally. How contrived.


I think Tracy needed to tell somebody about Rob being back in her life and Todd was there at the right time in the right place. Tracy is clearly feeling quite confused right now about her feelings for Rob and Robert ....

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Nobody can keep a secret on the street. They have to blab it to all and sundry I suppose there wouldn't be a soap if they didn't. You told the wrong person, Tracey. Emily  who has been in her life as a sort of mentor maybe but Todd,her employee ? Really ? Tracey confused ? Mmmmm. I shall have to think about that one. .LOL!

----------


## parkerman

> So it is another technical fault by the police that could get Rob out of prison .... should be encouraging for Kylie and David then once they get found out over Callum


As far as I can make out, Rob is just making this story up about a possible release as part of his dastardly plan to get back at Tracy.

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2015), Glen1 (24-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Yes, I thought that . Presumably he knows about Tracey's release . Irony ?

----------


## lizann

> Does Todd know Tracy is also murderer?


 what murder, charlie never died she just give him a head massage :Stick Out Tongue:  tracy being a killer is forgotten about

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2015), Glen1 (24-12-2015), maidmarian (24-12-2015), parkerman (24-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Does Todd know Tracy is also murderer?


 what murder, charlie never died she just give him a head massage :Stick Out Tongue:  tracy being a killer is forgotten about

----------

LouiseP (24-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> what murder, charlie never died she just give him a head massage tracy being a killer is forgotten about


She is also responsible for the death of Kal and Maddie because of her leaving the burning candle in CarlaÂ´s flat

----------

LouiseP (24-12-2015), parkerman (24-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> She is also responsible for the death of Kal and Maddie because of her leaving the burning candle in CarlaÂ´s flat


 also forgotten about no more talk of the fire

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2015), flappinfanny (25-12-2015), Glen1 (24-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> She is also responsible for the death of Kal and Maddie because of her leaving the burning candle in CarlaÂ´s flat


 also forgotten about no more talk of the fire

----------

Perdita (24-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Confused? Nah! She has no conscience ..

----------

flappinfanny (25-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Carla was harassed everywhere she went when they thought she was responsible. Now they know it was Tracy all seems to have been forgotten...  :Wal2l:

----------

alan45 (26-12-2015), flappinfanny (25-12-2015), Glen1 (24-12-2015), lizann (24-12-2015), maidmarian (24-12-2015), parkerman (24-12-2015), Perdita (24-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

That's very insensitive of Tyrone to tell Hope that all the street decorations are for her with Ruby sitting with him.

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), flappinfanny (25-12-2015), Glen1 (24-12-2015), mariba (25-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> So it is another technical fault by the police that could get Rob out of prison .... should be encouraging for Kylie and David then once they get found out over Callum


I think Rob is playing with Tracey Luv's head, he knows he is in for life and is spinning Tracey a line for revenge.

I think we could be in for a cosy warm hearted Christmas day ep.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Now we know the point of Amy's violin lessons.

I've been wondering how Rob knows Robert works in the bistro (the visiting order was sent there).  Does anyone remember it being mentioned to him?

It was nice to see Deirdre being remembered so affectionately by Ken and Tracy.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (25-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Now we know the point of Amy's violin lessons.
> 
> I've been wondering how Rob knows Robert works in the bistro (the visiting order was sent there).  Does anyone remember it being mentioned to him?
> 
> It was nice to see Deirdre being remembered so affectionately by Ken and Tracy.


I agree, that was a lovely scene, beautifully written and acted.  You could tell it meant the world to everybody concerned.

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think we could be in for a cosy warm hearted Christmas day ep.


Hopefully with a side-serving of heartbreak for Tracy...

----------

maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## mariba

What annoys me about this ' winter wonderland ' thing, is that it's so over the top! I mean which parent with a sick child would have something so irrelevant in their minds?? Yes, you would like to make a lovely Christmas for your family, but little things matter the most and children really need very little, time from their parents is the main thing.

----------

Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015), parkerman (25-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> What annoys me about this ' winter wonderland ' thing, is that it's so over the top! I mean which parent with a sick child would have something so irrelevant in their minds?? Yes, you would like to make a lovely Christmas for your family, but little things matter the most and children really need very little, time from their parents is the main thing.


I'm not a fan of this storyline either. However, bearing in mind Tyrone is worried it could be Hope's last Christmas, he wants to make her dreams come true.

Since charities for terminally ill children exist for this very reason, it must be something that many of their parents want to do. I just had a look at the Make a Wish Foundation site and it mentions a couple of kids going to Lapland:

https://www.make-a-wish.org.uk/

----------


## lizann

anna has got quite the taste for alcohol

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> anna has got quite the taste for alcohol


And for Kevin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> And for Kevin


 beer googles lusting

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Referring to my last post about Tyrone and Lapland, I think a big clue to why he's so obsessed with it is that he keeps repeating  he feels helpless.  Hope's recovery is in the hands of the doctors, but at least he can make her dream come true and give her a few hours of happiness.  He's feeling lost and inadequate and this makes him feel as if he's of some use to her.

Whether it's the best use of his time and energy is another matter...

----------

Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015), Perdita (25-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

What gets me about this storyline of Nessa and Ken is that here is a woman in late middle age who apparently would rather be in bed with Ken, an elderly man than be with her Downs Syndrome son at Christmas time.. Is this true to life? No way. Hardly  a tale of Northern folk. Just what is this obsession with sex and affairs . Think  about it. Everyone,  it seems, is having an affair . I would far rather explore the relationship between Nessa and Alex than between her and Ken in bed and seeing her in her dressing gown. This is  not real life. Certainly  not in my real life. Yes it happens but to nearly everyone in one small street ? Is this all we are interested in ? Oh, give it a rest or at least give us something else other than cheating and criminality. It is like a broken record.

----------

Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015), parkerman (25-12-2015), Perdita (25-12-2015), Snagglepus (25-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

i think i prefer anna the wagon than anna the kev lust monster

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> I'm not a fan of this storyline either. However, bearing in mind Tyrone is worried it could be Hope's last Christmas, he wants to make her dreams come true.
> 
> Since charities for terminally ill children exist for this very reason, it must be something that many of their parents want to do. I just had a look at the Make a Wish Foundation site and it mentions a couple of kids going to Lapland:
> 
> https://www.make-a-wish.org.uk/


And just who is paying for all these trees ? I missed that bit. Tyrone ? Really ? He is on his uppers and yet he can pay for 12 trees..... or not.

----------


## Dazzle

> And just who is paying for all these trees ? I missed that bit. Tyrone ? Really ? He is on his uppers and yet he can pay for 12 trees..... or not.


Yes, Tyrone was shown paying for the trees. He got a dodgy loan a few weeks back which is presumably covering the cost.  He isn't considering the future of his whole family in his obsession with bringing Lapland to Hope.

----------

Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), Perdita (25-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> i think i prefer anna the wagon than anna the kev lust monster


Personally I'd prefer Anna being handed her P45 by Kate Oates.

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), LouiseP (25-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

ty has a good heart he just wants to make hope happy no matter the cost

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), Perdita (25-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> ty has a good heart he just wants to make hope happy no matter the cost


He is not the first guy to get into debt wanting to treat his family nor is he the last

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I suspect CS snow machine will be working overtime tonight.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), TaintedLove (25-12-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> I suspect CS snow machine will be working overtime tonight.



And Reet is getting ready for her Christmas warbling. If the old soak isn`t three sheets to the wind in the Rovers
 :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (26-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> And Reet is getting ready for her Christmas warbling. If the old soak isn`t three sheets to the wind in the Rovers


With a bit of luck! - the snow machine
will drown her out!! :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (26-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), TaintedLove (27-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

I think they've recycled some of Sally's previous lines and given them to Gail...

----------


## Perdita

Go Robert!!!  Cruel, yes, but sadly I think that is the only way Tracy understands.... sometimes ...

----------

alan45 (26-12-2015), Dazzle (26-12-2015), flappinfanny (26-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), LouiseP (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

That's two soaps saying that the wish won't come true if you say it out loud. Who'll get the line in EastEnders?

----------

flappinfanny (26-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Go Robert!!!  Cruel, yes, but sadly I think that is the only way Tracy understands.... sometimes ...


And she only had herself to blame in more ways than one. I doubt he'd have made such a public humiliation of it if Tracey hadn't been snooping and making it obvious that she was expecting it.

----------


## LouiseP

:


> Go Robert!!!  Cruel, yes, but sadly I think that is the only way Tracy understands.... sometimes ...


Waited to see this public humiliation for years but she'll be back no doubt. :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), flappinfanny (26-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> And she only had herself to blame in more ways than one. I doubt he'd have made such a public humiliation of it if Tracey hadn't been snooping and making it obvious that she was expecting it.


Not sure he would have been too bothered about that .. I think the fact she lied to him about wanting to be with Rob land not telling hin about visiting Rob in prison was what made him react the way he did ...  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> And she only had herself to blame in more ways than one. I doubt he'd have made such a public humiliation of it if Tracey hadn't been snooping and making it obvious that she was expecting it.


Not sure he would have been too bothered about that .. I think the fact she lied to him about wanting to be with Rob and not telling him about visiting Rob in prison was what made him react the way he did ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Carla was harassed everywhere she went when they thought she was responsible. Now they know it was Tracy all seems to have been forgotten...


This I hate, two people dead and it is like so what now no one cares anymore  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

An enjoyable ep, but I hate fake snow.  It was a bit too Sacchariny for me, but it was a contrast to the residents of E20. 

It was a bit like over indulging on  a box of Quality Street, I expected Val Doonican and Perry Coma to come round the corner from Rosamund Street,  waltzing down the Cobbles.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed Corrie's Christmas episode overall. Sally and Tim were good value as usual, and I got my soap Christmas wish that Tracy would have her heart broken!  No one deserves it more than her.   :Thumbsup: 

It was sad that Mary had such a bad day though. She needs to be given a happy 2016 and a new and decent (and available) love interest.

----------

flappinfanny (27-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), Perdita (26-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

The Weatherfield Wayfarer can't be all that bad then, a service on Christmas day.

----------

flappinfanny (27-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015)

----------


## mariba

The whole episode with all the fake snow and ott fake cheer made me feel absolutely sick! Yes-Tyrone wants to treat his kids, but what they've done is totally too much, so much that it's not believable anymore! Corrie is really coming to an end now..(I wish..)

----------


## Perdita

> The whole episode with all the fake snow and ott fake cheer made me feel absolutely sick! Yes-Tyrone wants to treat his kids, but what they've done is totally too much, so much that it's not believable anymore! Corrie is really coming to an end now..(I wish..)


I am sure Ty is not the only one, in real life parents get into serious debt to provide for what they consider a perfect Christmas, and of course Hope might not have another one, so I can understand why he did it  On the whole I enjoyed Corrie, a lot of cheer for a change rather than disaster and death  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> That's two soaps saying that the wish won't come true if you say it out loud. Who'll get the line in EastEnders?


FatBoy
Oh wait....
 :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015), Perdita (27-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Did you not think it was a bit odd Dame Reeta Lynn OBE waltzing Down Coronation Street in her Doctor Zhivago hat warbling 'Winter Wonderland or whatever it was?   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Did you not think it was a bit odd Dame Reeta Lynn OBE waltzing Down Coronation Street in her Doctor Zhivago hat warbling 'Winter Wonderland or whatever it was?


No !!-but then I.expect the worst with some
characters.!!

Im glad smellovision never got going.
Ritas everyday clothes are ok-ish but
Id be.worried about being overpowered
by "moth balls" whenever she gave her
 "occasion-wear" an outing! :Sick:  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Did you not think it was a bit odd Dame Reeta Lynn OBE waltzing Down Coronation Street in her Doctor Zhivago hat warbling 'Winter Wonderland or whatever it was?


It was even more mind-boggling to witness perennial grouch Norris joining in with the waltzing and warbling!  He must have started on the sherry early that day.  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It was even more mind-boggling to witness perennial grouch Norris joining in with the waltzing and warbling!  He must have started on the sherry early that day.


I think when.SB decided Corrie was going
to.have an Happy Christmas- it was no holds
barred and he got a bit carried away!

And generally( even if a bit OTT )-it was more
cheery than usual stats of most people
who.are murdered -its by some one they
know . And most murders in the family
circle take place over Xmas etc.

I read some comments in the papers which
said their readers not impressed by
happiness & cheer on Corrie.
Not sure how accurate the research was tho?!

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I've got nothing against bringing some Christmas cheer into Coronation Street. They must have known they were going to be up against it in the dramatic stakes with all the "dark" stories going on down south in Walford so decided on a different approach.

The real problem I have currently with Corrie is that there are only two things that I find remotely interesting or enjoyable. The first is Jack P Shepherd's acting and his one-liners together with the fascination regarding how they are going to get out of the Callum in the manhole story.

The second is the entertaining and highly amusing Sally and Tim relationship.

Apart from that.......

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), swmc66 (27-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I read some comments in the papers which
> said their readers not impressed by
> happiness & cheer on Corrie.
> Not sure how accurate the research was tho?!


I've read about that too and I think the tabloids are grossly exaggerating (for once!).  They appear to have cherry picked a few negative tweets in order to create a sensational headline.  I see nothing wrong with a bit of harmless sentimentality on Christmas Day, even if it wasn't the most scintillating viewing.

I know one thing for sure: I'd prefer that to a nice young claustrophobic man dying a slow and terrifying death bound and gagged in the boot of a car!  (This happened in EastEnders for non-viewers of that soap.)

We  got Tracy having a _very_ bad day, along with plenty of Sally and Tim shenanigans, so that kept me happy.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (28-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

leanne was too tame with tracy and where was gary, izzy and jake

 sinead don't play drunk that good

----------


## lizann

leanne was too tame with tracy and where was gary, izzy and jake

 sinead don't play drunk that good

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Am I the only one who doesn't like the Sally and Tim partnership ? Snobby Sally would never look twice at someone like Tim imo.

----------


## mariba

> I am sure Ty is not the only one, in real life parents get into serious debt to provide for what they consider a perfect Christmas, and of course Hope might not have another one, so I can understand why he did it  On the whole I enjoyed Corrie, a lot of cheer for a change rather than disaster and death


Why didn't they let them go to Lapland instead?! I for one wouldn't have missed them..That way they could have still had Ty's debt storyline(which looks inevitable..yawn..). By the way-who has said and where that it would possibly be Hope's last christmas?? I thought she's meant to be getting better.. Even if it was, this is just too much..it just doesn't feel realistic-that's what I have the problem with.

----------

swmc66 (27-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Am I the only one who doesn't like the Sally and Tim partnership ? *Snobby Sally would never look twice at someone like Tim imo*.


Possibly not in real life, although he's rather cute. I think they've got great chemistry and bounce off each other really well, but these things are always subjective and not everyone will agree.




> By the way-who has said and where that it would possibly be Hope's last christmas??


They were told by a doctor that Hope's got an 80% chance of survival, to which Tyrone replied she has a 20% chance of death - a response I find understandable in the circumstances.

----------

parkerman (28-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Am I the only one who doesn't like the Sally and Tim partnership ? Snobby Sally would never look twice at someone like Tim imo.


I think you miss the whole point of the relationship. It shows Sally is just an ordinary working class woman at heart. How long was she married to Kevin? She puts on her airs and graces but really she is most at home with what she knows and she is very comfortable with Tim because in reality he is from the world she knows. They are a wonderful couple and the product of some real thought and brilliant writing.

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015), lizann (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> It was even more mind-boggling to witness perennial grouch Norris joining in with the waltzing and warbling!  He must have started on the sherry early that day.


Perhaps Emily was a little heavy handed with the sherry in her trifle.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I know one thing for sure: I'd prefer that to a nice young claustrophobic man dying a slow and terrifying death bound and gagged in the boot of a car!


I shouldn't find what you posted funny, but I am still smiling.   :Big Grin: 

I know I am a bit sick.  Perhaps I should be a script writer for EE.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Am I the only one who doesn't like the Sally and Tim partnership ? Snobby Sally would never look twice at someone like Tim imo.


I thought that at first, but I love the pair of them now.  One of the hats better decisions.

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), lizann (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I've got nothing against bringing some Christmas cheer into Coronation Street. They must have known they were going to be up against it in the dramatic stakes with all the "dark" stories going on down south in Walford so decided on a different approach.
> 
> The real problem I have currently with Corrie is that there are only two things that I find remotely interesting or enjoyable. The first is Jack P Shepherd's acting and his one-liners together with the fascination regarding how they are going to get out of the Callum in the manhole story.
> 
> The second is the entertaining and highly amusing Sally and Tim relationship.
> 
> Apart from that.......


I agree Jack P Shepherd is a class act.  A real talent.

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), lizann (28-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> I think you miss the whole point of the relationship. It shows Sally is just an ordinary working class woman at heart. How long was she married to Kevin? She puts on her airs and graces but really she is most at home with what she knows and she is very comfortable with Tim because in reality he is from the world she knows. They are a wonderful couple and the product of some real thought and brilliant writing.


Sorry, , I can't agree there. I have yet to meet a snob who is really not a snob at all. Most snobs want to social climb., to have a better this, be better than anyone else, have a better that. That  is their raisin d'Ãªtre. They  think they are better than anyone else , and she does think that, so she wants to be seen as a cut above and that would include the man she is with and that wouldn't be Tim. She has become a snob because she wasn't one when she was with Kevin . The scriptwriters have given her a complete personality transplant , as they have with so many of the characters, so, no I don't think this is brilliant scriptwriting at all.nor well thought out..Sorry. This is just my opinion and I know I am in a minority . Besides no - one really changes to that extent from what they were  10 years ago. Yes, we mature, we change our views , we grow older, and probably fatter but we don't social climb yet still be content with what we know. She was so proud to be a PA at the factory.. What is the point of being snobbish then if you don't want more out of life. That, to me, makes no sense.

----------


## Dazzle

Sally's always pushing Tim to be more ambitious and businesslike, so it's not as if she's content with his status.  She loves him and is comfortable with him but also wants to "improve" him. Love's often illogical, it's about hormones and brain chemistry not rational thought.  They're obviously intensely attracted to one another and at it like rabbits which makes the pairing more believable.

I think couples who appear ill-suited on the surface but love each other and find a way to make it work are a fact of life, and there's a long tradition of them in Corrie (think Stan and Hilda or Jack and Vera).

----------

flappinfanny (29-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I shouldn't find what you posted funny, but I am still smiling.  
> 
> I know I am a bit sick.  Perhaps I should be a script writer for EE.


You should be, you'd fit right in with that bunch of sadists!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (29-12-2015)

----------


## Mo Mouse

> Am I the only one who doesn't like the Sally and Tim partnership ? Snobby Sally would never look twice at someone like Tim imo.


















i agree. A totally ridiculous pairing. Totally overdoing the slapstick humour and insulting the intelligence of the viewers.

----------

LouiseP (28-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

Surely Johnny isn't going to tell Carla himself? I thought everything had to come out via a third party.

----------


## mariba

I absolutely love sally and Tim together! They are corrie's nico and jimmy  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (28-12-2015)

----------


## mariba

I think fiz has become totally unreasonable with her expectations and spending - like almost overnight?! She used to be more realistic than this..

----------


## Perdita

> I think fiz has become totally unreasonable with her expectations and spending - like almost overnight?! She used to be more realistic than this..


But then she never had a daughter possibly dying before starting school   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I think fiz has become totally unreasonable with her expectations and spending - like almost overnight?! She used to be more realistic than this..


But then she never had a daughter possibly dying before starting school   :Sad:

----------


## mariba

Hang on a minute - hope has got 80% chance of surviving so most parents in that situation try to think positive and live their life full in so many other ways than spending a fortune that they don't have. Ty has always been prone to self-pity with everything, he should stay strong for his family and instead of working more hours, should work less and spend more time together as a family. In the end of the day, you can't buy time and moments together.

----------


## Dazzle

Perhaps Tyrone should react by feeling optimistic and working less, but the truth is people react in an infinite variety of ways to any given situation. None of us know how we'll react to any experience until we've lived through it; all we can do is hope we'll react wisely.

----------

flappinfanny (29-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015), Perdita (28-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Loved Carla's line about Johnny being " a back street Darth Vader ".  Can just imagine a deep voice saying, " I AM YOUR FATHER CARLA! "   :Rotfl:

----------

flappinfanny (29-12-2015), lizann (28-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I thoroughly enjoyed the scene where the Machiavellian Rob revealed his dastardly revenge to a stunned Tracy.  Well played!  :Big Grin: 

I'm really glad the other Robert didn't soften when Tracy came crawling. I just hope he doesn't change his mind!

----------

lizann (28-12-2015), LouiseP (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> I thoroughly enjoyed the scene where the Machiavellian Rob revealed his dastardly revenge to a stunned Tracy.  Well played! 
> 
> I'm really glad the other Robert didn't soften when Tracy came crawling. I just hope he doesn't change his mind!


I hope he doesn't weaken too otherwise she will come up trumps yet again. She deserves everything she gets.

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), flappinfanny (29-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Loved Carla's line about Johnny being " a back street Darth Vader ".  Can just imagine a deep voice saying, " I AM YOUR FATHER CARLA! "


 epic coincidence timing of the storyline with new star wars film out

 loch neasa monster lol line from amy to liz

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Loved Carla's line about Johnny being " a back street Darth Vader ".  Can just imagine a deep voice saying, " I AM YOUR FATHER CARLA! "


 epic coincidence timing of the storyline with new star wars film out

 loch neasa monster lol line from amy to liz

----------

Glen1 (29-12-2015), Perdita (29-12-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Why didn't Tracy tell the prison staff Rob had been making phone calls from his cell.

----------

Glen1 (29-12-2015), maidmarian (29-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

My main concern was, who has nicked the Christmas decorations in the street and where did all the fake snow go?

Best bit of tonight's double bill was Alison King, nothing else to say really apart from PING PONG!  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), Glen1 (29-12-2015), lizann (29-12-2015), parkerman (29-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why didn't Tracy tell the prison staff Rob had been making phone calls from his cell.


Rob also getting so many visits in the space of a few days is that really allowed thought it was one or two max per week 

Tracy getting some comeuppance from Rob and Robert is delightful

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), flappinfanny (29-12-2015), Glen1 (29-12-2015), lizann (29-12-2015), maidmarian (29-12-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Perhaps Tyrone should react by feeling optimistic and working less, but the truth is people react in an infinite variety of ways to any given situation. None of us know how we'll react to any experience until we've lived through it; all we can do is hope we'll react wisely.


People react differently-that's true, but the fact that the Corrie writers decided for them to react in this materialistic way, doesn't make me to have much sympathy on these characters. I haven't grown to like this storyline at all-firstly because I think Fiz and Ty together are very poor actors, those kids can't act either(especially Hope should be able to speak more..like April in Emmerdale-lovely little girl). All and all, on top of all this, when the storyline is so badly written, only focusing on Tyrone's spending-as if that would be the first thing in every parent's mind with a sick child, it just doesn't touch me in any way. It's just another meaningless and oh so boring corrie storyline. It all just feels fake and unrealistic. That's my opinion.

----------

LouiseP (29-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Sorry, just another pedantic table tennis point. Gary said  "27-28, O'Driscolls". O'Driscoll then served and won the next point and apparently won the match. What 27-28, O'Driscolls, means is the score is 27-28 with O'Driscoll to serve and as the server's score is always given first, if O'Driscoll won the next point, the score would be 28-28 not a win for the O'Driscolls.

I think that's at least three mistakes they have made during this table tennis nonsense. If they are going to do it, it wouldn't hurt to get it right. It would take about 10 minutes of research!

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), Glen1 (29-12-2015), lizann (29-12-2015), LouiseP (29-12-2015), maidmarian (29-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Why didn't Tracy tell the prison staff Rob had been making phone calls from his cell.


Just for once she was probably too shocked to have been dumped again to think about revenge ... might still think of something once she can be back to her usual self pitying vindictive self ... Her alleged character transformation obviously only lasted to confess to Carla that she had lit and left the burning candle causing the fire ... nothing more nice from her since  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), Glen1 (29-12-2015), lizann (29-12-2015), maidmarian (29-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

duplicate post

----------


## Splashy

Tracy the ball crusher (table tennis) I prefer Whiff Waff myself.

ATM the show is boring me, Tyrone historically the nasty angry man who plays victim when abused but passes on the abuse to others like when he Cheses van crushed and Fiz the dead body carrying granny swindler who risked Hopes life in prison being a nark. The S/L is sad but badly portrayed.

Made me ponder, did they dress the old street for the xmass epp leaving the new one free for usual filming?

----------


## Dazzle

> People react differently-that's true, but the fact that the Corrie writers decided for them to react in this materialistic way, doesn't make me to have much sympathy on these characters. *I haven't grown to like this storyline at all-firstly because I think Fiz and Ty together are very poor actors*, those kids can't act either(especially Hope should be able to speak more..like April in Emmerdale-lovely little girl). All and all, on top of all this, *when the storyline is so badly written, only focusing on Tyrone's spending*-as if that would be the first thing in every parent's mind with a sick child, *it just doesn't touch me in any way*. It's just another meaningless and oh so boring corrie storyline. It all just feels fake and unrealistic. That's my opinion.


I agree with the bits in bold.  The story has been poorly written and shallow, and is seemingly just a plot device for another of the street's families to get into debt.  I don't mind that part, or Tyrone's spending to treat Hope, but the emotional side needed to be explored in much more depth.  The acting is definitely part of the problem too.  Fiz doesn't engender my sympathy at all, while Tyrone only does a little.  Good actors would have been able to make me feel heartbroken for them even if the writing wasn't up to scratch.

----------

Glen1 (29-12-2015), LouiseP (29-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Made me ponder, did they dress the old street for the xmass epp leaving the new one free for usual filming?


Probably not.  The old Coronation Street was much smaller and narrower, and I think the difference would have been noticeable.

----------


## Perdita

Corrie especially seems to have problems with giving child actors a voice ... I remember Amy when she was 5 years old, never ever spoke and was still carried around as if she had no legs ... same with Jack, he also rarely gets to speak .. Emmerdale always was better at that , Belle and now April are very good examples

----------

binky321 (29-12-2015), Dazzle (29-12-2015), maidmarian (29-12-2015), Snagglepus (29-12-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Emmerdale always was better at that , Belle and now April are very good examples


Although let down by "stands to attention with arms by her side and a poker face when she speaks" Gabby.

I thought Chesney was a natural when he first arrived on the cobbles.

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), maidmarian (29-12-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

duplicate

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Chesney was a natural when he first arrived on the cobbles.


Yes, Sam Aston was a very good child actor.  It's strange that he seems to have lost the knack...

As for Hope, I think she's miscast.  Maybe they thought it didn't matter because the cancer storyline understandably concentrates more on Fiz and Tyrone, but the little girl's lack of enthusiasm for the role is unfortunately very obvious.

----------

maidmarian (29-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Corrie especially seems to have problems with giving child actors a voice ... I remember Amy when she was 5 years old, never ever spoke and was still carried around as if she had no legs ... same with Jack, he also rarely gets to speak .. Emmerdale always was better at that , Belle and now April are very good examples


and don't forget Tracey-luv spent most of her childhood upstairs playing her tapes?

----------

Perdita (30-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, Sam Aston was a very good child actor.  It's strange that he seems to have lost the knack...
> 
> As for Hope, I think she's miscast.  Maybe they thought it didn't matter because the cancer storyline understandably concentrates more on Fiz and Tyrone, but the little girl's lack of enthusiasm for the role is unfortunately very obvious.


Could it be that the child playing Hope does not quite understand her role? At 4 years old it must be difficult to explain to them that they are very sick and might even die and are meant to portray this?

----------

Ruffed_lemur (30-12-2015), sarah c (30-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## sarah c

> Could it be that the child playing Hope does not quite understand her role? At 4 years old it must be difficult to explain to them that they are very sick and might even die and are meant to portray this?


true - at 4 years old you probably haven't experienced anyone around you being ill or dying? not even done the pet dying thing??

----------

Perdita (30-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (30-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Could it be that the child playing Hope does not quite understand her role? At 4 years old it must be difficult to explain to them that they are very sick and might even die and are meant to portray this?


I doubt they explain it to her in those terms. They probably say to pretend she's sad or has a bad tummy or something similar. A four year old should be quite capable of playing simple pretend games and she shouldn't be doing it if she doesn't.

----------


## Perdita

> I doubt they explain it to her in those terms. They probably say to pretend she's sad or has a bad tummy or something similar. A four year old should be quite capable of playing simple pretend games and she shouldn't be doing it if she doesn't.


She does sad very well  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015)

----------


## mariba

> Could it be that the child playing Hope does not quite understand her role? At 4 years old it must be difficult to explain to them that they are very sick and might even die and are meant to portray this?


How is it then that the young girl who plays April in Emmerdale, was able to do very emotionally demanding role with her mother ( Donna) dying, and did it so so well!? nothing to do with age, you either have a talent for acting or you don't. The girl who plays Hope, shouldn't be in that role at all..And then parents like Fiz and Ty who are both extra boring and insignificant(for me anyway..) characters..the whole storyline which could be so good and very tragic and emotional, is totally ruined..Let's say it had been someone like Carla finally becoming a mother and then the child got seriously ill, it would have been hard to watch..Instead they went on repeating miscarriage storyline twice with Carla and erica???

----------


## sarah c

> How is it then that the young girl who plays April in Emmerdale, was able to do very emotionally demanding role with her mother ( Donna) dying, and did it so so well!? nothing to do with age, you either have a talent for acting or you don't. The girl who plays Hope, shouldn't be in that role at all..And then parents like Fiz and Ty who are both extra boring and insignificant(for me anyway..) characters..the whole storyline which could be so good and very tragic and emotional, is totally ruined..Let's say it had been someone like Carla finally becoming a mother and then the child got seriously ill, it would have been hard to watch..Instead they went on repeating miscarriage storyline twice with Carla and erica???


everyone is different and kids haven't developed fully as yet? and at 4 or 5 they probably haven't decided on their career, their parents have??

the girl that plays April is outstanding, and whether her choice or her parents to act, hopefully she goes on to great things (Jodie Fisher) -  and pray not Drew Barrymore....

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015)

----------


## mariba

Surely it's paren't decision in the end, but some kids do have a talent for acting. They enjoy being in a spotlight, act with ease in social situations and are basically just outgoing personalities. Most schools do drama and that's where these young talents can easily blossom. If a child is interested then the parents can look into different options how to encourage their child further with  their actingand i suppose soaps are one option. I have no idea how soaps find their young talents, or do parents just offer their kids to them by sending applications? No idea.
But talent they should have, the girl who plays hope, doesn't seem to be interested at all.

----------


## mariba

Surely it's paren't decision in the end, but some kids do have a talent for acting. They enjoy being in a spotlight, act with ease in social situations and are basically just outgoing personalities. Most schools do drama and that's where these young talents can easily blossom. If a child is interested then the parents can look into different options how to encourage their child further with  their actingand i suppose soaps are one option. I have no idea how soaps find their young talents, or do parents just offer their kids to them by sending applications? No idea.
But talent they should have, the girl who plays hope, doesn't seem to be interested at all.

----------


## Dazzle

> She does sad very well


She's also got bewildered down to a tee!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

As an aside, although I keep referring to the girl who plays Hope as "she", I ought to be saying "them" because Hope is actually played by twins.  I feel sorry for them because they really don't appear to want to be there (and they were exactly the same before the cancer storyline started).

----------


## maidmarian

> Surely it's paren't decision in the end, but some kids do have a talent for acting. They enjoy being in a spotlight, act with ease in social situations and are basically just outgoing personalities. Most schools do drama and that's where these young talents can easily blossom. If a child is interested then the parents can look into different options how to encourage their child further with  their actingand i suppose soaps are one option. I have no idea how soaps find their young talents, or do parents just offer their kids to them by sending applications? No idea.
> But talent they should have, the girl who plays hope, doesn't seem to be interested at all.


When a baby was born - they used to
visit maternity wards to try to find one
that was suitable and why they were often
twins. Including the babies who originally
played Sarah Louise. Sadly one baby  was a cot 
death but the parents let the other carry on
until she was 13 when Tina O 'Brien was given
the part.

They usually change actor when the original
wants to leave or is no longer able to
play the part as needed.
There are agencies for child actors!

----------


## swmc66

Don't forget how the original Nick Tilsley was replaced. It really impacted on the boy playing him. Hope is very young and does look bewildered. She's very conscious of the camera where as the one who plays Ruby is not. Ruby makes me laugh as she has a lot of confidence. The girl playing Amy is excellent but Max is wooden.
I remember Chesney being great but not so interesting as an adult. So this child acting thing is a bit of a hit and miss

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Don't forget how the original Nick Tilsley was replaced. It really impacted on the boy playing him. Hope is very young and does look bewildered. She's very conscious of the camera where as the one who plays Ruby is not. Ruby makes me laugh as she has a lot of confidence. The girl playing Amy is excellent but Max is wooden.
I remember Chesney being great but not so interesting as an adult. So this child acting thing is a bit of a hit and miss

----------


## maidmarian

> Don't forget how the original Nick Tilsley was replaced. It really impacted on the boy playing him. Hope is very young and does look bewildered. She's very conscious of the camera where as the one who plays Ruby is not. Ruby makes me laugh as she has a lot of confidence. The girl playing Amy is excellent but Max is wooden.
> I remember Chesney being great but not so interesting as an adult. So this child acting thing is a bit of a hit and miss


Yes Ches was a natural.when he first appeared.
I wonder if part of the problem with the child
actors who seem uneasy -is the adult characters
they work with?
When they are very small children in real life
respond quite differently to various adults.
Its almost like they think.-Like this one-
Not sure about that one!

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

any excuse for a drink for Carla

 i think rob has now lost his phone "privilege" so perhaps tracy did grass him up to the governor

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

any excuse for a drink for Carla

 i think rob has now lost his phone "privilege" so perhaps tracy did grass him up to the governor

----------


## parkerman

I hope when Anna put the extra bacon on Kev's breakfast she paid for it, otherwise it would be coming out of Roy's profits and not a "present" from her at all.

I hope the man having his hair cut didn't mind waiting around in the chair while Nessa had a chat to Audrey and then Ken.

I hope Ken came into the hair salon for a reason.

I hope Hope is getting better.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> any excuse for a drink for Carla
> 
>  i think rob has now lost his phone "privilege" so perhaps tracy did grass him up to the governor


Didnt  the prison officer see Rob talking on the phone though  through the doorway.

----------


## LouiseP

> any excuse for a drink for Carla
> 
>  i think rob has now lost his phone "privilege" so perhaps tracy did grass him up to the governor


Didnt  the prison officer see Rob talking on the phone though  through the doorway. Maybe nothing to do with Tracey at all.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

What was the point of tonight's episode, apart from the wonderful Eileen Derbyshire?

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I've had it up to here with Carla and the misery that keeps being piled on her.  I remember being a bit of a lone voice defending her gambling storyline, but giving her another situation that sends her into self-destruct mode so soon is just too much.  

It doen't help that I don't like Johnny and therefore have no sympathy with his predicament either. When it was reported the actor was joining Corrie, I remember saying I was pleased because he was good in Prime Suspect. However, his Corrie character isn't working for me so far.  It just shows what a difference first class writing and direction make I suppose.

----------


## Dazzle

> What was the point of tonight's episode, apart from the wonderful Eileen Derbyshire?


No point that I could see. It was just a bunch of repetitive scenes we've witnessed many times recently (except for Emily's Peru trip of course).

----------


## lizann

> Didnt  the prison officer see Rob talking on the phone though  through the doorway. Maybe nothing to do with Tracey at all.


 i took it the prison officer knew already rob had the phone which is why he went to the cell

----------


## lizann

> Didnt  the prison officer see Rob talking on the phone though  through the doorway. Maybe nothing to do with Tracey at all.


 i took it the prison officer knew already rob had the phone which is why he went to the cell

----------


## Dazzle

> i took it the prison officer knew already rob had the phone which is why he went to the cell


It could have happened either way.  Unless Tracy mentions grassing him up in the next episode, I think it was probably a coincidence.

----------


## lizann

> It could have happened either way.  Unless Tracy mentions grassing him up in the next episode, I think it was probably a coincidence.


 that is true, carla or johnny could have grassed too or no one grassed

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), flappinfanny (31-12-2015), LouiseP (31-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> that is true, carla or johnny could have grassed too or no one grassed


If someone grassed, I think Johnny's the most likely candidate because he'd already threatened to phone the governor. He could have done it to prevent Rob spilling the beans about Carla's paternity to Aidan and Kate.

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

so ty does own part of garage but kevin treats him like a worker

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

Corrie normally give initially small parts to recruited untested actors, like Michelle & Carla, so why did they throw a singer straight into the role of owning half the factory? Shanes not selling it for me ATM Lets hope he gets a lot better and soon.

Emilly is getting on my goat ATM How dare she the lodger demand password access to a tablet thats not hers. Its a very personal thing, then to steal the password and gloat about it...grr. She then glibly expected use of wifi she didnt pay for and to download software ! As for the Puru S/L thats ludicrous, wasn't she going senile at one point? No wonder Padington left he knew she was coming.

Ive still not got over seeing Norris on a smoke break in the docu about the Live.

----------


## Splashy

Corrie normally give initially small parts to recruited untested actors, like Michelle & Carla, so why did they throw a singer straight into the role of owning half the factory? Shanes not selling it for me ATM Lets hope he gets a lot better and soon.

Emilly is getting on my goat ATM How dare she the lodger demand password access to a tablet thats not hers. Its a very personal thing, then to steal the password and gloat about it...grr. She then glibly expected use of wifi she didnt pay for and to download software ! As for the Puru S/L thats ludicrous, wasn't she going senile at one point? No wonder Padington left he knew she was coming.

Ive still not got over seeing Norris on a smoke break in the docu about the Live.

----------


## LouiseP

When was the document about the Live on ? I missed it. Might be able to get it on catch -up.

----------


## Splashy

> When was the document about the Live on ? I missed it. Might be able to get it on catch -up.


Yeah my brain was wrong, it was the new set docu I saw Norris the actor smoking in the background, no judgement as an ex smoker, it just amused me.

youtube link   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UelLuAY7P10  not sure when it crops up now, he is under a car port thing behind the presenter I think.

----------


## Splashy

deja vous post

----------


## mariba

Are we meant to be feeling sorry for Ty ?? Because I don't. I have no sympathy for him whatsoever. It would be totally different story if Hope had a medical condition and she needed an expensive treatments for it which they couldn't afford-but he's been spending money on stupid things that don't matter in my books.

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2015), LouiseP (31-12-2015)

----------


## mariba

> so ty does own part of garage but kevin treats him like a worker


They are partners and I think he has a right to question Ty about the money. Plus he knows he's in debt so is scared of the business. Ty has never been smart anyway.
I feel even more disgust towards Ty when he was insulted about Sophie and Kev planning a holiday! So what if Kev said he didn't have money, he just didn't want to give it to you, you fool Ty!  His own daughter is more important! Tyrone is a very rude and spoiled 'man'. Don't like him at all..

----------


## mariba

> so ty does own part of garage but kevin treats him like a worker


They are partners and I think he has a right to question Ty about the money. Plus he knows he's in debt so is scared of the business. Ty has never been smart anyway.
I feel even more disgust towards Ty when he was insulted about Sophie and Kev planning a holiday! So what if Kev said he didn't have money, he just didn't want to give it to you, you fool Ty!  His own daughter is more important! Tyrone is a very rude and spoiled 'man'. Don't like him at all..

----------


## Splashy

TY "what kind of Elf are you" one without payment for work done! Arrogant snorty nasty TY  is back smeg everyone else. He got let off stealing the cash but he will now do worse.

----------


## Dazzle

> Corrie normally give initially small parts to recruited untested actors, like Michelle & Carla, so why did they throw a singer straight into the role of owning half the factory? Shanes not selling it for me ATM Lets hope he gets a lot better and soon.


I feel like that about all the new Connors. They've been thrown in at the deep end and been on screen non-stop since they arrived. They should had been introduced gradually so we could get to know them before being expected to care about them.  I'm finding it all very annoying. I'm surprised to find I like Aidan a lot more than Johnny though.

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2015), maidmarian (31-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I feel like that about all the new Connors. They've been thrown in at the deep end and been on screen non-stop since they arrived. They should had been introduced gradually so we could get to know them before being expected to care about them.  I'm finding it all very annoying. I'm surprised to find I like Aidan a lot more than Johnny though.


Not too sure about Johnny myself- tho
Ive liked the actor in other parts.
A parent should accept their childrens
sexuality but he seems a little over keen
that his daughter is a lesbian!

KO has brought quite a lot of gay characters
into ED over last couple of years - development
of the character or revelations about their
past show that for a larger part of their adult
has been spent as straight or bisexual.

Have wondered if this may mean return
of Marcus or some change for Kate?
Or KO may stick to what a lot of people
call.stereo types. ?
Could be interesting -or not - dependent
on what the stories are?

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), flappinfanny (31-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> A parent should accept their childrens
> sexuality but he seems a little over keen
> that his daughter is a lesbian!


That slightly creepy over-enthusiasm hasn't escaped my attention either...  :Ponder:

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2015), LouiseP (31-12-2015), maidmarian (31-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

so where was simon and is zedan now a chef in bistro

----------


## Dazzle

Zeedan is a trainee chef at the bistro, which I think suits his character well.

I enjoyed Carla slapping Johnny.

----------

lizann (31-12-2015), maidmarian (31-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Zeedan is a trainee chef at the bistro, which I think suits his character well.
> 
> I enjoyed Carla slapping Johnny.


 must have missed zeedan leaving running the gym for to be a chef

 i didn't get leanne being so mad at carla, is she still blaming her for fire

----------


## lizann

> Zeedan is a trainee chef at the bistro, which I think suits his character well.
> 
> I enjoyed Carla slapping Johnny.


 must have missed zeedan leaving running the gym for to be a chef

 i didn't get leanne being so mad at carla, is she still blaming her for fire

----------


## LouiseP

> must have missed zeedan leaving running the gym for to be a chef
> 
>  i didn't get leanne being so mad at carla, is she still blaming her for fire



No, I didn't get that either ! Something to do with Peter.?

----------


## lizann

does emily not need a visa or shots

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> must have missed zeedan leaving running the gym for to be a chef


It all happened in one episode.  I think you'd remember it if you saw it because it was pretty contrived and cringeworthy.  Still, I think it was a good move for the character.




> i didn't get leanne being so mad at carla, is she still blaming her for fire


I thought she was angry at Carla's treatment of Nick (forgetting his birthday).  She still resents her for the Peter affair of course.

----------

flappinfanny (01-01-2016), lizann (01-01-2016), maidmarian (31-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> does emily not need a visa or shots


She doesn't need shots. If she's just visiting Peru she wouldn't need a visa either. But as she is apparently going to work there for some months - albeit voluntary - I would have thought she did.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), flappinfanny (01-01-2016), lizann (01-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

By the way, I've been to Peru twice. It's a really lovely country, the people are really friendly and the scenery is stunning. The culture and history - and local food! - is amazing. I've been to a quite a few countries round the world on holiday and to visit but Peru is my absolute favourite. Emily will love it.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), flappinfanny (01-01-2016), lizann (01-01-2016), LouiseP (01-01-2016), maidmarian (31-12-2015), sarah c (02-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

I am watching the 50 best double acts and Jack and Vera have just been voted. It has made me realise just how funny and how wonderful the scripts were and how great those two were.

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2016), flappinfanny (01-01-2016), lizann (01-01-2016), maidmarian (01-01-2016), parkerman (01-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> must have missed zeedan leaving running the gym for to be a chef
> 
>  i didn't get leanne being so mad at carla, is she still blaming her for fire


They have history and a lot of baggage.

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2016), lizann (01-01-2016), maidmarian (01-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

It always make me smile when I see the Bistro in CS, always busy and bustling with lots of customers.  I must book a table at Nicks Bistro in a run down area in Weatherfield in a back street.  It amazes me that in the factory workers  can afford to eat and drink there.  They must be on the minimum wage!  I suppose the Bistro is a good contrast to the Rovers.

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2016), lizann (01-01-2016), maidmarian (01-01-2016), parkerman (01-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> They have history and a lot of baggage.


 they share the same men, paul liam peter and nick

----------


## lizann

> They have history and a lot of baggage.


 they share the same men, paul liam peter and nick

----------

flappinfanny (02-01-2016), maidmarian (01-01-2016)

----------


## mariba

I'm sick of watching Carla sipping that red wine constantly..! Does she ever drink water?? Or do anything else..?

----------


## LouiseP

> I'm sick of watching Carla sipping that red wine constantly..! Does she ever drink water?? Or do anything else..?


Yawn , zzzzzzzz and we know what is going to happen next. In the whole of a city like Manchester Robert happens to come across  her is the casino and not only that sits next to her . Now that is stretching believability a bit too far .

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2016), flappinfanny (02-01-2016), lizann (02-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016), parkerman (01-01-2016), sarah c (02-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

it is the same destructive storyline always for carla yawn yawn

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2016), flappinfanny (02-01-2016), Glen1 (01-01-2016), LouiseP (01-01-2016), maidmarian (01-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> it is the same destructive storyline always for carla yawn yawn


While self-destructive people like Carla tend to react that way to stressors, it doesn't half get boring and repetitive to watch the same scenes play out every couple of months. The Corrie team might as well save themselves some money and actually show the same scenes on a loop.  :Wal2l: 

Hands up who got a bit teary eyed when Norris called Emily the bravest person he knows. *raises hand*

I don't envy Roy his moral dilemma...

----------

sarah c (03-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## alan45

> It always make me smile when I see the Bistro in CS, always busy and bustling with lots of customers.  I must book a table at Nicks Bistro in a run down area in Weatherfield in a back street.  It amazes me that in the factory workers  can afford to eat and drink there.  They must be on the minimum wage!  I suppose the Bistro is a good contrast to the Rovers.


I know manys a good Restaurant in run down areas and have been pleasantly surprised on more than one occasion

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why do I feel Emily wont be returning  :Sad:  Tracy and Amy should have said goodbye 

So sick of Neasa and Ken and messed up Carla again 

I like Carla with Nick, I think it is a shame Carla lost her baby would have liked to see her as a mother 

I think Aidan and Eva don't work as a couple to me, I think he had more chemistry with Alya

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), flappinfanny (02-01-2016), lizann (02-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016), Perdita (02-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> it is the same destructive storyline always for carla yawn yawn


And Alison King kindly stayed on for this storyline, I bet she wishes she had not bothered.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), lizann (02-01-2016), parkerman (02-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I know manys a good Restaurant in run down areas and have been pleasantly surprised on more than one occasion


Where do you live, I will have to come and sample the delights of ..........   :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

> Why do I feel Emily wont be returning  Tracy and Amy should have said goodbye 
> 
> So sick of Neasa and Ken and messed up Carla again 
> 
> I like Carla with Nick, I think it is a shame Carla lost her baby would have liked to see her as a mother 
> 
> I think Aidan and Eva don't work as a couple to me, I think he had more chemistry with Alya


I hope we have not seen the last of Emily.  Eileen is taking 6 months off?  I did think her exit was lovely and Norris did bring a tear to my eye. I did feel sorry for him eating his supper alone.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), Glen1 (04-01-2016), lizann (02-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016), sarah c (03-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I know manys a good Restaurant in run down areas and have been pleasantly surprised on more than one occasion


People  seem to come from far and wide, as well as the residents and it is always packed . Groups, hen nights and the like.. Does Nick advertise then ? So where does everybody who comes to Nick's park ? There is never a car in sight.

Manchester is a beautiful city with lots of lovely restaurants and multi story car parks so I do wonder why anyone would then travel a few miles from the city centre to Weatherfield to sample the delights of Nicks Bistro.

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

If only Dicky Hillman had done the job right we could of been spared this yawn fest crumble Peru debacle   :Rotfl: 

Best wishes to the actress.

Carla bedding Rob or is it Robert? Yawn  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

> If only Dicky Hillman had done the job right we could of been spared this yawn fest crumble Peru debacle  
> 
> Best wishes to the actress.
> 
> *Carla bedding Rob or is it Robert?* Yawn


Robert as Rob is her brother or half brother and currently in prison  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), parkerman (02-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Robert as Rob is her brother or half brother and currently in prison


 A Brookside storyline there......

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016), Perdita (02-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The Ladybird ChildrenÂ´s hospital donation box in RoyÂ´s cafe needs more donations!!!

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), flappinfanny (05-01-2016), maidmarian (03-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

It takes me forever to get ready for a 2 week holiday so how Emily left for months in Peru 
in one day I will never know. Did she take a pile of dirty clothes ?? Haha

----------

flappinfanny (03-01-2016), lizann (03-01-2016), parkerman (03-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> It takes me forever to get ready for a 2 week holiday so how Emily left for months in Peru 
> in one day I will never know. Did she take a pile of dirty clothes ?? Haha


Takes me no longer to pack than about half an hour ... regardless of where I am going  :Angel:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2016), LouiseP (03-01-2016), parkerman (03-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

It makes me cross when scriptwriters insult us with their storylines that they think we have forgotten. Mary was waxing lyrical about her adventures when travelling in Apapulco  and South America etc when we all know that she spent her life trying to get away from her invalid and domineering mother's clutches and looked after her for all her adult life. Where  did all this travelling come from .........another thing ......where the hell is her camper van?

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> It makes me cross when scriptwriters insult us with their storylines that they think we have forgotten. Mary was waxing lyrical about her adventures when travelling in Apapulco  and South America etc when we all know that she spent her life trying to get away from her invalid and domineering mother's clutches and looked after her for all her adult life. Where  did all this travelling come from .........another thing ......where the hell is her camper van?


HER CAMPER VAN GOT TOWED AWAY WHEN tODD COMPLAINED TO THE COUNCIL IT WAS AN EYESORE, AND SHE COULDNT AFFORD TO PAY THE FEES TO GET IT BACK?

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

Didnt mean to shout there sorry

----------


## Perdita

> HER CAMPER VAN GOT TOWED AWAY WHEN tODD COMPLAINED TO THE COUNCIL IT WAS AN EYESORE, AND SHE COULDNT AFFORD TO PAY THE FEES TO GET IT BACK?


That was a long time ago now .. what happens to vehicles under these circumstances which the owners donÂ´t claim?  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

> That was a long time ago now .. what happens to vehicles under these circumstances which the owners donÂ´t claim?


 I'm not sure, Perdy. I guess they are either crushed or sold. However, this wasn't just an ordinary car, it had all her belongings in it. What happened to them?

----------

Perdita (04-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It makes me cross when scriptwriters insult us with their storylines that they think we have forgotten. Mary was waxing lyrical about her adventures when travelling in Apapulco  and South America etc when we all know that she spent her life trying to get away from her invalid and domineering mother's clutches and looked after her for all her adult life. Where  did all this travelling come from .........another thing ......where the hell is her camper van?


Mary's always had an unlikely tale to tell about any given situation. As they're done for comic effect I don't take them too seriously. I see them as a mixture of fantasy and exaggeration. It sounds like she was a deeply lonely child, and I wonder if she started making up stories to comfort herself?

As for the camper van, my guess would be she's in no hurry to claim it because she much prefers to live at Dev's.  She's never mentioned having to buy new clothes etc so perhaps she was allowed to remove her belongings from the van at some point?

----------

maidmarian (04-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Who can afford to just write off a camper van ???? Surely she could have just come to an arrangement of paying so much a month. That way she still has a claim on it . This way it will just get sold by the Council. Madness.

----------


## lizann

> Who can afford to just write off a camper van ???? Surely she could have just come to an arrangement of paying so much a month. That way she still has a claim on it . This way it will just get sold by the Council. Madness.


 mary is too preoccupied now with getting her leg over with brendan, dev im sure would lend the money to release the van to her

----------

maidmarian (04-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Who can afford to just write off a camper van ???? Surely she could have just come to an arrangement of paying so much a month. That way she still has a claim on it . This way it will just get sold by the Council. Madness.


 mary is too preoccupied now with getting her leg over with brendan, dev im sure would lend the money to release the van to her

----------


## Dazzle

> Who can afford to just write off a camper van ???? Surely she could have just come to an arrangement of paying so much a month. That way she still has a claim on it . This way it will just get sold by the Council. Madness.


She might have claimed it and parked it somewhere. Or perhaps she's sold it since she would have had to live in a caravan park.  This is all guesswork because nothing's been said on screen.  

Corrie writers have a habit of leaving out details - like when Carla didn't buy half the pub after all.

----------

maidmarian (04-01-2016), parkerman (04-01-2016), Perdita (04-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> She might have claimed it and parked it somewhere. Or perhaps she's sold it since she would have had to live in a caravan park.  This is all guesswork because nothing's been said on screen.  
> 
> Corrie writers have a habit of leaving out details - like when Carla didn't buy half the pub after all.


Fair point Dazzle !!! :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Did anyone notice the tax disc on Woody tonight when   Roy and Nessa went to Cathy's house.  Can one opt to have a disc? I didn't think so.  I thought that discs had been abolished

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Did anyone notice the tax disc on Woody tonight when   Roy and Nessa went to Cathy's house.  Can one opt to have a disc? I didn't think so.  I thought that discs had been abolished


The DVLA has always insisted that the so-called âhistoric vehiclesâ still need to be âtaxedâ â that is, registered and displaying a ânil valueâ tax disc. Even though tax discs are being scrapped, historic vehicles will need to be registered so they show up in police systems.  Not sure whether Woody falls into this category but maybe ???

----------


## Dazzle

> The DVLA has always insisted that the so-called “historic vehicles” still need to be “taxed” – that is, registered and displaying a “nil value” tax disc. Even though tax discs are being scrapped, historic vehicles will need to be registered so they show up in police systems.  Not sure whether Woody falls into this category but maybe ???


It still needs to be registered annually but there's no longer a disc to display. My car still had its old tax disc on display because I keep forgetting to remove it.  :Embarrassment:   No doubt lots of people are the same, although Roy isn't really the type to be so remiss.

I wish Johnny would leave now his family all hate him. However, no doubt he'll stick around so that Liz can comfort him...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I wonder if that's the last we've seen of Rob?

I'm not sure why Robert won't leave Carla alone and is even threatening her now!  Maybe he and Tracy are well suited after all!  :Ponder:

----------

Rear window (08-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

wow what a change in robert very threatening to carla

 liz should butt out and worry about her own family like missing steve

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016), Glen1 (04-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

carla should talked to aidan kate and johnny at their flat or hers not in back of pub with liz and michelle and all pub preying for a nose

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2016), flappinfanny (05-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> *She might have claimed it and parked it somewhere. Or perhaps she's sold it since she would have had to live in a caravan park.*  This is all guesswork because nothing's been said on screen.  
> 
> Corrie writers have a habit of leaving out details - like when Carla didn't buy half the pub after all.


Its probably like EastEnders, it happened off screen.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2016), maidmarian (05-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Alison King was excellent tonight, her face said it all when she visited Rob in Prison. They are really going to miss Alison when she leaves.  The Roy and Carla scenes are just perfect.  I think I will miss those the most.  Amy was funny doing Mastermind with Todd. I thought a much improved CS tonight.

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Alison King was excellent tonight, her face said it all when she visited Rob in Prison. They are really going to miss Alison when she leaves.  The Roy and Carla scenes are just perfect.  I think I will miss those the most.  Amy was funny doing Mastermind with Todd. I thought a much improved CS tonight.


I love Carla and Roy scenes 

I don't care about either Neasa or Cathy anymore or new best mates Anna and Erica

I do enjoy Todd with Tracy and now his teacher Amy  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Aidan did well in his scenes angry at Johnny and missing his mother 

I was surprised at how Robert was with Carla, what was that about not so Mr. nice after all

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2016), flappinfanny (06-01-2016), lizann (05-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I do enjoy Todd with Tracy and now his teacher Amy


I love Todd and admittedly he works well with Tracy. He needs to get a decent storyline of his own though.




> I was surprised at how Robert was with Carla, what was that about not so Mr. nice after all


I wonder if he has a thing for Carla now?  He's not exactly going the right way about winning her around if he has...

----------


## LouiseP

Carla was wonderful and Amy was a gem. An oasis in a desert of dross.

----------

flappinfanny (06-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I may be an old romantic but I thought it very strange that the love letter from Nessa to Alan just began, "Alan". I would have thought something like "My Darling" or "Dearest Alan" but not just "Alan"

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2016), flappinfanny (06-01-2016), lizann (05-01-2016), maidmarian (05-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Are we now going to learn that Alex may be Alan's

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2016), flappinfanny (06-01-2016), parkerman (06-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Are we now going to learn that Alex may be Alan's


Probably as it seems that everyone in Soapland these days actually has a different father to the one they thought they had. Yawn.....

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2016), flappinfanny (06-01-2016), maidmarian (06-01-2016), mariba (07-01-2016), Snagglepus (06-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Probably as it seems that everyone in Soapland these days actually has a different father to the one they thought they had. Yawn.....


Or secret family members. We got two for the price of one in tonight's EastEnders!  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (07-01-2016), parkerman (06-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I may be an old romantic but I thought it very strange that the love letter from Nessa to Alan just began, "Alan". I would have thought something like "My Darling" or "Dearest Alan" but not just "Alan"


 neasa don't come across a love letter romantic either

----------


## mariba

Kevin looks like an old drunk-wouldn't like to play any love/kissing scenes with him..He could at least shave!

Cathy that angry with Roy?? She should be grateful that the truth finally came out..! I'm surprised that Ken is still with nessa(..although..he's an old cheat himself too..)

----------


## mariba

Kevin looks like an old drunk-wouldn't like to play any love/kissing scenes with him..He could at least shave!

Cathy that angry with Roy?? She should be grateful that the truth finally came out..! I'm surprised that Ken is still with nessa (..although..he's an old cheat himself too..)

----------


## LouiseP

> Kevin looks like an old drunk-wouldn't like to play any love/kissing scenes with him..He could at least shave!
> 
> Cathy that angry with Roy?? She should be grateful that the truth finally came out..! I'm surprised that Ken is still with her(..although..he's an old cheat himself too..)


I agree. He didn't have the letter for long, only whilst he was thinking what to do and she should realise that he was only trying to protect her .

----------


## LouiseP

> Kevin looks like an old drunk-wouldn't like to play any love/kissing scenes with him..He could at least shave!
> 
> Cathy that angry with Roy?? She should be grateful that the truth finally came out..! I'm surprised that Ken is still with her(..although..he's an old cheat himself too..)


I agree. He didn't have the letter for long, only whilst he was thinking what to do and she should realise that he was only trying to protect her .

----------

maidmarian (07-01-2016), Perdita (07-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Kevin looks like an old drunk-wouldn't like to play any love/kissing scenes with him..He could at least shave!
> 
> Cathy that angry with Roy?? She should be grateful that the truth finally came out..! I'm surprised that Ken is still with her(..although..he's an old cheat himself too..)


Beards are in fashion, but I wouldn't fancy kissing a man with one. Talk about painful...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Why are most men in soaps too spineless to finish relationships? I thought what Anna did was cruel (although I admit to laughing), but it less cruel than Kevin leading the poor woman on.

Ken's got no right to judge Nessa's affair, although he has said he doesn't think his and Nessa's relationship will last much longer. I don't understand why he doesn't just dump her now if he feels that way!  I'm surprised to say Nessa's grown on me a bit recently. She's absolutely fine when she isn't being written as Audrey's nemesis and being ultra irritating.  I wonder if the character will stick around after her relationship is done?

I don't really blame Cathy for being angry about Roy's deception, but I hope she soon realises he was railroaded by Nessa and forgives him.  I thought having a go at him in public was out of order.  I feel sorry for Roy.  :Sad: 




> He didn't have the letter for long, only whilst he was thinking what to do and she should realise that he was only trying to protect her .


It was more than that though. He'd agreed (although under pressure) to help steal and dispose of the letters. It was the wrong thing to do, but it was out of character for him, which Cathy will hopefully realise.

----------

maidmarian (07-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Beards are in fashion, but I wouldn't fancy kissing a man with one. Talk about painful... 
> 
> Why are most men in soaps too spineless to finish relationships? I thought what Anna did was cruel (although I admit to laughing), but it less cruel than Kevin leading the poor woman on.
> 
> Ken's got no right to judge Nessa's affair, although he has said he doesn't think his and Nessa's relationship will last much longer. I don't understand why he doesn't just dump her now if he feels that way!  I'm surprised to say Nessa's grown on me a bit recently. She's absolutely fine when she isn't being written as Audrey's nemesis and being ultra irritating.  I wonder if the character will stick around after her relationship is done?
> 
> I don't really blame Cathy for being angry about Roy's deception, but I hope she soon realises he was railroaded by Nessa and forgives him.  I thought having a go at him in public was out of order.  I feel sorry for Roy. 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, holding on to the letter for a short time was not her problem, it is the devious way of getting other letters that Cathy is upset about, quite rightly so, although I hope she can forgive Roy soon

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

If he had given her the letter she may have said that he could have spared her and left her to her good memories. You cannot win in these situations. He should have left the letter in the draw and told her she needed to go through it herself.

----------


## LouiseP

> If he had given her the letter she may have said that he could have spared her and left her to her good memories. You cannot win in these situations. He should have left the letter in the draw and told her she needed to go through it herself.


Yes, I thought that or put it back in the drawer while he decided what to do.

----------


## lizann

i have gone off cathy since neasa's arrival

----------


## Rear window

> It still needs to be registered annually but there's no longer a disc to display. My car still had its old tax disc on display because I keep forgetting to remove it.   No doubt lots of people are the same, although Roy isn't really the type to be so remiss.


Mine still has one in. It's the only tax disc that's ever been mine!

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Thank you Corrie for Ken remembering Deirdre and finishing with Nessa    :Bow:

----------

flappinfanny (09-01-2016), LouiseP (08-01-2016), Rear window (09-01-2016), tammyy2j (11-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Did anyone notice that Mr Selfridge's secretary/ assistant was played by Nessa.?

----------

flappinfanny (09-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I quite enjoyed tonights double bill, even Sophie was bearable. Loved her line about being there when Kevin tells Sally about Anna.   :Big Grin:  

The Roy/Carla scenes are always quality and a joy to watch and I have really warmed to Cathy. If any actor was meant to be on the cobbles then it has got to be Melanie Hill. A perfect fit.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016), Ruffed_lemur (10-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

i find anna and kevin not a good fit and match

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016), flappinfanny (11-01-2016), maidmarian (09-01-2016), tammyy2j (11-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Thank you Corrie for Ken remembering Deirdre and finishing with Nessa


I think it was more that Ken just couldn't stand another minute in Nessa's self-obsessed company.  I had to laugh when she made the fire all about herself!  He'll no doubt be sniffing after Audrey before very long.  :Wal2l: 

I'm going to miss Nessa in a strange way (I'm assuming she's gone for good).  I think her larger than life personality would fit into Corrie very well if they'd just tone down her more annoying traits.

Roy and Cathy were sweet...  :Wub: 




> i find anna and kevin not a good fit and match


Their relationship feels very contrived, especially since Anna's personality has done another u-turn and reverted back to earth mother mode (as opposed to screeching martyr mode).

----------

flappinfanny (11-01-2016), maidmarian (11-01-2016), tammyy2j (11-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

lets hope ken isn't sniffing around cathy when roy is away

----------


## flappinfanny

I know you shouldn't compare soaps and all that mullarkey, but when you watch the likes of Fizz and Tyrone and then watch Shabnam and Kush in EE there is a gigantic difference in acting ability.  The Hope storyline is good, if it was given to the right actors.  I know you couldn't really throw anymore sorrow onto the Platts, but that storyline would have been great with David and Kylie.  

When Tyrone was kicking hell out the vending machine and the hoo hah  with the porter (who I thought looked like a relative of John Stape)  walked off to 'The Monkey Ward'. How appropriate.  Tyrone reminds me of a monkey.  That porter did seem a bit creepy when he said Hope Stape.   Perhaps he is John Stapes brother????  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), parkerman (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> When Tyrone was kicking hell out the vending machine and the hoo hah  with the porter (who I thought looked like a relative of John Snape)  walked off to 'The Monkey Ward'. How appropriate.  Tyrone reminds me of a monkey.  That porter did seem a bit creepy when he said Hope Snape.   Perhaps he is John Snapes brother????


Do you mean John Stape, the accidental murderer and Fiz's ex?  That was a great storyline.  :Big Grin: 

I enjoyed Sally calling Jamie Oliver common.  :Rotfl:

----------

flappinfanny (12-01-2016), maidmarian (12-01-2016), parkerman (12-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Do you mean John Stape, the accidental murderer and Fiz's ex?  That was a great storyline. 
> 
> I enjoyed Sally calling Jamie Oliver common.


I did Dazzle.  Thanks.  I have corrected it now.   :Big Grin: 

Yes that was funny re Jamie Oliver.  But I know what she means sort of,  I always thought he could do with a good wash, he  looks a bit grubby to me.  Sal's Broccoli bake just looked like chunks of Broccoli, poor Faye.   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016)

----------


## mariba

Jamie Oliver may seem a bit 'common' but I thought that's always been his idea - to make real food that's meant to be shared and enjoyed, not any overpriced fancy restaurant dishes with a spoonful of food and some sprinkled sauce on the top! I've always loved Jamie's cooking style and programmes - very realistic and relaxed. Common in a good way.

----------

tammyy2j (13-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

for some reason i thought deirdre would inspire flower shop name with tracy not robert

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> for some reason i thought deirdre would inspire flower shop name with tracy not robert


Yes so did I.

The acting in tonight's CS was dire and that's saying something. This proves they should not have given this storyline of Hope to Fizz and Tyrone. It's really  poor, it really is. Not CS finest hour. I did smile at Todd tonight with his Foliage.   I am sure florist's will be tuting up and down the country with Tracey giving away their trade secrets. Next time I need some flowers, I will say 'hey less foliage.'  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes so did I.
> 
> The acting in tonight's CS was dire and that's saying something. This proves they should not have given this storyline of Hope to Fizz and Tyrone. It's really  poor, it really is. Not CS finest hour. I did smile at Todd tonight with his Foliage.   I am sure florist's will be tuting up and down the country with Tracey giving away their trade secrets. Next time I need some flowers, I will say 'hey less foliage.'


Todd was best part

Has Carla got a new car again?

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016), flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016)

----------


## Brucie

Given that Tracy is always pleading poverty, how did she come by the thousands of pounds for the shop re-fit?

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016), flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), lizann (14-01-2016), LouiseP (14-01-2016), parkerman (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Given that Tracy is always pleading poverty, how did she come by the thousands of pounds for the shop re-fit?


They have magic beans in Weatherfield.  :Big Grin:

----------

Brucie (14-01-2016), Dazzle (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), lizann (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> They have magic beans in Weatherfield.


In all soaps  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016), flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), maidmarian (14-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Given that Tracy is always pleading poverty, how did she come by the thousands of pounds for the shop re-fit?


My point exactly! :Ponder: The sign alone would have cost over a thousand/s with design and the making. Ridiculous.

----------

Brucie (14-01-2016), Dazzle (14-01-2016), flappinfanny (14-01-2016), lizann (14-01-2016), parkerman (14-01-2016), Perdita (14-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Not just the money, but the speed with which it was all converted...

Still when there's big bucks on their way from Interflora who cares about realism?

----------

Brucie (15-01-2016), Dazzle (14-01-2016), flappinfanny (14-01-2016), lizann (14-01-2016), maidmarian (14-01-2016), Perdita (14-01-2016), swmc66 (15-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

By the way, what's happened to Alya?

----------


## Dazzle

> By the way, what's happened to Alya?


I noticed she hasn't appeared recently and I knew you'd be missing her!

----------

parkerman (16-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I noticed she hasn't appeared recently and I knew you'd be missing her!


 :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nor has Gary ....  maybe they are rekindling their relationship without interference from praying eyes and sarcastic tongues

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

how has robert money to buy into bistro, thought his wife cleaned him out also is he divorced

----------


## Dazzle

> how has robert money to buy into bistro, thought his wife cleaned him out also is he divorced


He used the money he won at the casino.  He and Carla slept together to celebrate the win...

----------

lizann (17-01-2016), Perdita (17-01-2016), Snagglepus (16-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Best part of the episode was Roy (pricking his sausages) and sadly he won't be in the show now for a few weeks.   :Sad:   The rest of the two episodes were not up to much, you could have easily squeezed the best bits into one 22 minute episode.  The storyline with Nick and Robert was ropey to say the least.  Would Nick agree to Roberts demands???

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Any other employee who spoke to a boss like Robert did to Nick would be fired not given a share of the business  :Angry:  Robert has totally changed seems like a arrogant douche to work for 

No more Anna and Kevin please  :Sick:  even snoopy funny Sally isn't making them tolerable 

Carla should be honest and not let Robert own her

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), flappinfanny (23-01-2016), lizann (17-01-2016), parkerman (17-01-2016), Perdita (17-01-2016), swmc66 (18-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

has leanne a cut in bistro too

----------


## swmc66

It is a bad start to a business relationship. Both him and tracy will end up owning all of it when the **** hits the fan and carla leaves

----------


## lizann

what had carla in her handbag so important

----------


## parkerman

> what had carla in her handbag so important


A bottle of wine?

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), lizann (19-01-2016), maidmarian (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm ashamed to say it but I'm beginning to warm to Anna and Kevin.  :Embarrassment:   However, wasn't she a tad premature in announcing to Faye they think they have a future together?

Carla being dragged down the street was an effective stunt, and I noticed Robert had tears in his eyes when he was leaning over her in the street. Tracy won't be pleased!  I don't really understand why Carla was so intent on turning the one night stand into an even bigger deal than it was though.  :Wal2l: 

It's a shame the Phelan reveal wasn't kept out of the spoilers. Why can't Corrie surprise us sometimes in the same way that EastEnders does?




> what had carla in her handbag so important


I think it was her engagement ring. She took it off and put it in her bag to stop the thugs seeing and taking it.

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016), Perdita (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> A bottle of wine?


Her engagement ring which she put in there before he was trying to snatch it .

----------


## LouiseP

> A bottle of wine?


Her engagement ring which she put in there before he was trying to snatch it .

----------

tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna acting like a love sick teenager is disturbing to watch, she is acting as on hinged as Jenny imo, telling Owen's kids and also Faye that she is in a good relationship with a future, they have only been going steady for what 1 or 2 days

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Glen1 (19-01-2016), maidmarian (19-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I don't know whether it is a tribute to how well Debbie Rush plays her or whether it is actually Debbie Rush herself, but personally I just can't stand Anna. She makes my flesh crawl every time I see her! What Kevin sees in her I just cannot fathom.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Glen1 (19-01-2016), maidmarian (19-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't know whether it is a tribute to how well Debbie Rush plays her or whether it is actually Debbie Rush herself, but personally I just can't stand Anna. She makes my flesh crawl every time I see her! What Kevin sees in her I just cannot fathom.


I know exactly what you mean lol, and I'd bet quite a few other posters do too going by the frequent complaints about Anna. I hope it's the acting rather than the actress!

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

is Carla dead?

or is it too soon for Alison King's exit?

----------


## Perdita

> is Carla dead?
> 
> or is it too soon for Alison King's exit?



 DonÂ´t think so as Tracy is still out for revenge

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> is Carla dead?
> 
> or is it too soon for Alison King's exit?


No I don't think they will kill her off

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> is Carla dead?
> 
> or is it too soon for Alison King's exit?





> No I don't think they will kill her off


I think they are leaving the door open for her to possibly return although from what Alison King has said, that wonÂ´t be for some time, if ever

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (19-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016), sarah c (19-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I think they are leaving the door open for her to possibly return although from what Alison King has said, that wonÂ´t be for some time, if ever


No because I reckon she has had enough with her ridiculous storylines .  There are only so many times one can be taken hostage .

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), maidmarian (20-01-2016), parkerman (20-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> No because I reckon she has had enough with her ridiculous storylines .  There are only so many times one can be taken hostage .


There was an American Soap Spoof  called
"Soap " years ago.
That had frequent kidnappings!! And lots
of unbelievable happenings!

Corrie hasnt had an alien abduction ......yet

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), parkerman (20-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> There was an American Soap Spoof  called
> "Soap " years ago.
> That had frequent kidnappings!! And lots
> of unbelievable happenings!
> 
> Corrie hasnt had an alien abduction ......yet


but if it did happen surely Mary would make an excellent candidate??

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), maidmarian (20-01-2016), parkerman (20-01-2016), tammyy2j (20-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

You don't need a spoof soap for abduction by aliens. Remember Dynasty and Fallon?

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), flappinfanny (23-01-2016), maidmarian (20-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Does nobody in the Rovers recognise Phelan?? Liz, Audrey, the Websters, Ken????  Nobody seemed to recognise him  :Ponder:

----------

Glen1 (20-01-2016), lizann (20-01-2016), parkerman (21-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Does nobody in the Rovers recognise Phelan?? Liz, Audrey, the Websters, Ken????  Nobody seemed to recognise him


 yes was thinking that too 

 he did have drinks in the pub with anna and owen when all on good terms

----------


## lizann

> Does nobody in the Rovers recognise Phelan?? Liz, Audrey, the Websters, Ken????  Nobody seemed to recognise him


 yes was thinking that too 

 he did have drinks in the pub with anna and owen when all on good terms

----------

Glen1 (20-01-2016), Perdita (20-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

It was ridiculous that Izzy should have to get a babysitter to come round to Anna's when there was nothing stopping the latter quickly popping over to Izzy's.

How contrived is Gail's sudden desire for under floor heating?  Who thinks of having major building work done (on a cleaner's wage no less) when a portable heater would suffice?  And what mother wouldn't keep her son company in hospital when his fiancee is fighting for her life?  :Wal2l: 

Moan out of the way, I did enjoy the episode, particularly Sally's scenes. She's quickly becoming the saviour of Coronation Street in my eyes.  I hope she does become a councillor because I'm looking forward to seeing her rub everyone up the wrong way.  :Big Grin: 

Phelan makes my skin crawl but there's no doubt he's an effective villain.  Anna needs to own up to Kevin straight away. Phelan is the far more guilty party for blackmailing her into sex, and she ought to know by now that nothing stays secret for long if you live in Coronation Street.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2016), parkerman (21-01-2016), Perdita (21-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

is it wrong but to me anna has tonnes more chemistry with phelan than kevin

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> is it wrong but to me anna has tonnes more chemistry with phelan than kevin


Probably because the actress isnt acting!

----------


## sarah c

Ok Gail's granny annex has a solid concrete floor. Now I'm no builder but how do you go 'under' that for heating??

Surely you fit a wood or laminate floor with the heating below that.....over the concrete?. Or tiles that are heated from below???

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016), mariba (21-01-2016), Perdita (21-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

And how when Izzy in her electric and presumably heavy wheelchair get up the stairs to Anna's flat?

----------


## parkerman

As Dazzle said, why can't Gail just put a heater in her room? Or, as sarah says, if she is going for under floor heating, I would think laying under floor heated tiles would be the answer. Certainly not digging up a concrete floor. It would need some heat to get through that...unless she is going to do away with the concrete altogether and let the room sink gently into the earth!

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> And how when Izzy in her electric and presumably heavy wheelchair get up the stairs to Anna's flat?


There's a stair lift that Owen put in when they moved to the flat.

----------

parkerman (21-01-2016), Perdita (21-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

i keep wondering about that

----------


## tammyy2j

In regard to Robert, why had he tears for Carla, I was expecting him if he was not seen just to leave her there and walk off, does he care for her

----------


## Dazzle

> In regard to Robert, why had he tears for Carla, I was expecting him if he was not seen just to leave her there and walk off, does he care for her


That's how it came across to me. He seems to be genuinely in love with Tracy though.

----------


## sarah c

> There's a stair lift that Owen put in when they moved to the flat.


wow a stair lift that takes her chair or just her? cos that would be some stairwell......

----------


## Dazzle

> wow a stair lift that takes her chair or just her? cos that would be some stairwell......


It takes just her. She leaves her big wheelchair downstairs and there's a lighter weight one kept upstairs for her.  You could see the stairlift behind Anna when Phelan accosted her at her front door last night.

----------

sarah c (21-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## Brucie

Anna to Izzy, the full version: "I know you'll have to arrange for, and pay, a babysitter, but could you do that and get yourself round here in your wheelchair please, so I can just plonk my fully able body on the sofa and wait for you to heave yourself up on the chairlift? Yes, something's happened, and although I could easy toddle the few yards round to your place, I've been standing up at work all day, while you've been sitting down!"

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016), lizann (22-01-2016), parkerman (21-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Anna to Izzy, the full version: "I know you'll have to arrange for, and pay, a babysitter, but could you do that and get yourself round here in your wheelchair please, so I can just plonk my fully able body on the sofa and wait for you to heave yourself up on the chairlift? Yes, something's happened, and although I could easy toddle the few yards round to your place, I've been standing up at work all day, while you've been sitting down!"


but why could Izzy not bring Joseph with her????


and who was the baby sitter now Emily is in Peru!!!

----------

lizann (22-01-2016), parkerman (21-01-2016)

----------


## mariba

And-where is Gary??

----------


## mariba

> Ok Gail's granny annex has a solid concrete floor. Now I'm no builder but how do you go 'under' that for heating??
> 
> Surely you fit a wood or laminate floor with the heating below that.....over the concrete?. Or tiles that are heated from below???


Exactly! You don't put underfloor heating under the concrete-ever!

----------

Brucie (22-01-2016), parkerman (21-01-2016), Perdita (21-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Roy said he couldn't go and see Carla because they weren't allowing any more visitors that night.

However, they don't seem to have been very vigilant as Tracy got in with no problem.

----------

Brucie (22-01-2016), lizann (22-01-2016), maidmarian (22-01-2016), mariba (22-01-2016), Perdita (21-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> And-where is Gary??


 does he live with izzy or anna

----------


## lizann

> And-where is Gary??


 does he live with izzy or anna

----------


## Dazzle

> does he live with izzy or anna


Anna. I think she mentioned he was away in the last episode.

----------

lizann (22-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Anna. I think she mentioned he was away in the last episode.


how convenient......

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2016), lizann (22-01-2016), parkerman (22-01-2016), tammyy2j (22-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> how convenient......


 Indeed! He's just taken on his new role as partner at the gym, came up with some ideas and then suddenly disappears for no apparent reason!

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2016), lizann (22-01-2016), sarah c (23-01-2016), tammyy2j (22-01-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Roy offers Alex a job.


 Who is he?

----------


## parkerman

> Who is he?


 Nessa's son

----------

Snagglepus (22-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Indeed! He's just taken on his new role as partner at the gym, came up with some ideas and then suddenly disappears for no apparent reason!


Especially as he is just back after his Alya break up take off

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought tonight's double bill (apart from the mention of Alf as Councillor which was a nice touch) was very poor. CS is certainly the weakest soap out of the big 3. Sad to see this once juggernaut reduced to this. Queen Kate has got her work cut out when she takes the reigns.  Should have stayed in the Dales luv.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016), Glen1 (23-01-2016), parkerman (23-01-2016), tammyy2j (25-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Couldn't agree more, ff. The same old stories keep getting regurgitated over and over again, getting worse each time.

As someone who has been involved in Council elections for more years than I care to remember - even with some success on the odd occasion! - I'll be interested to see how realistic the story about Sally standing for Council will be.

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016), flappinfanny (24-01-2016), Glen1 (23-01-2016)

----------


## mariba

> I thought tonight's double bill (apart from the mention of Alf as Councillor which was a nice touch) was very poor. CS is certainly the weakest soap out of the big 3. Sad to see this once juggernaut reduced to this. Queen Kate has got her work cut out when she takes the reigns.  Should have stayed in the Dales luv.


That's true. CS is deffo the weakest soap at the moment. Doesn't help that all the actors/actresses seem to be leaving or are on the extended break..! I mean, Steve has been away now for ages, Pete left, Lloyd and Andrea, Julie..even Nessa-she was annoying but funny. Roy goes for a break..Carla threatening to leave for good..

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (23-01-2016)

----------


## mariba

> I thought tonight's double bill (apart from the mention of Alf as Councillor which was a nice touch) was very poor. CS is certainly the weakest soap out of the big 3. Sad to see this once juggernaut reduced to this. Queen Kate has got her work cut out when she takes the reigns.  Should have stayed in the Dales luv.


That's true. CS is deffo the weakest soap at the moment. Doesn't help that all the actors/actresses seem to be leaving or are on the extended break..! I mean, Steve has been away now for ages, Pete left, Lloyd and Andrea, Julie..even Nessa-she was annoying but funny. Roy goes for a break..Carla threatening to leave for good..

----------


## mariba

Plus-hate to say this now, but this Alex doesn't seem very good either. And difficult to understand..Sorry-but that is true.
Well, we'll give him a chance, maybe he'll improve..

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (23-01-2016)

----------


## mariba

Plus-hate to say this now, but this Alex doesn't seem very good either. And difficult to understand..Sorry-but that is true.
Well, we'll give him a chance, maybe he'll improve..

----------


## sarah c

> Plus-hate to say this now, but this Alex doesn't seem very good either. And difficult to understand..Sorry-but that is true.
> Well, we'll give him a chance, maybe he'll improve..


but at least he can work in the CafÃ© and keep it running in Roy's absence with full training and food safety qualifications?

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (23-01-2016), tammyy2j (25-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> but at least he can work in the CafÃ© and keep it running in Roy's absence with full training and food safety qualifications?


oh no sorry, just pull on an apron and start.....

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (23-01-2016), lizann (24-01-2016), parkerman (23-01-2016), tammyy2j (25-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Plus-hate to say this now, but this Alex doesn't seem very good either. And difficult to understand..Sorry-but that is true.
> Well, we'll give him a chance, maybe he'll improve..


I thought the same, but didn't have the balls to say it.   :Smile:

----------

mariba (23-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I think the actor who plays Alex does well at portraying a young man with Down's Syndrome - which is exactly what's being asked of him.  We can't have the same expectations of someone with a learning disability.

What _does_ annoy me about having Alex around is the way some of the other actors around him talk down to him.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Glen1 (23-01-2016), maidmarian (25-01-2016), parkerman (23-01-2016)

----------


## JessicaMad

> I think the actor who plays Alex does well at portraying a young man with Down's Syndrome - which is exactly what's being asked of him.  We can't have the same expectations of someone with a learning disability.
> 
> What _does_ annoy me about having Alex around is the way some of the other actors around him talk down to him.


The character of Alex gets patronised by all of the other characters, it's hard to watch.

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016), flappinfanny (24-01-2016), maidmarian (25-01-2016), parkerman (23-01-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> I think the actor who plays Alex does well at portraying a young man with Down's Syndrome - which is exactly what's being asked of him.  We can't have the same expectations of someone with a learning disability.
> 
> What _does_ annoy me about having Alex around is the way some of the other actors around him talk down to him.


Agree, I think he'll be fine providing he is given  time to settle into the role, and lets face it ranked against  Michelle ,Anna,
Fiz, Tyrone, and the other deadbeats he can't do any worse. Pity Roy is away would have liked to have seen Alex and Roy 
working together.

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016), maidmarian (25-01-2016), parkerman (23-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Alex and his cheeky banter 

It is a shame Roy has gone as I would like to see them together in more scenes, hurry back Roy

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2016), Glen1 (25-01-2016), lizann (25-01-2016), maidmarian (25-01-2016), parkerman (25-01-2016), Perdita (25-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

i think he does very well considering his disability, it can't be easy

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2016), lizann (25-01-2016), maidmarian (25-01-2016), parkerman (25-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Izzy speeding past gary on her scooter made me laugh

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), lizann (25-01-2016), Perdita (25-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Izzy speeding past gary on her scooter made me laugh


 and calling faye our faye she considers herself part of the windass family still which is nice 

 phelan is happy, he will clean kevin and jason out unless todd and gary stop him, gary watching out for jason, their friendship may recover after alya

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Izzy speeding past gary on her scooter made me laugh


 and calling faye our faye she considers herself part of the windass family still which is nice 

 phelan is happy, he will clean kevin and jason out unless todd and gary stop him, gary watching out for jason, their friendship may recover after alya

----------


## Dazzle

> phelan is happy, he will clean kevin and jason out unless todd and gary stop him, gary watching out for jason, their friendship may recover after alya


I'm glad Todd's got himself involved. Firstly, because he needs more to do than tend Tracy's lady garden  :Big Grin:  and also because Jason needs someone to watch his back.

  Spoiler:    I'm wondering if this is the beginning of Jason's exit storyline, which I seem to recall reading would involve the Websters?  
I don't get Kevin and Anna at all!  He won't listen to her even though he's well aware she's distressed and not telling him everything. Anna should dump him; they've only been together five minutes and she could save herself all this grief. They're already acting like a long term couple though. It's all feeling very contrived and plot-driven to me.  :Wal2l: 

When are we going to get a break from Tracy's smug face. The character's been annoyingly overused recently!  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Glen1 (26-01-2016), parkerman (26-01-2016), Perdita (26-01-2016), tammyy2j (26-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I'm glad Todd's got himself involved. Firstly, because he needs more to do than tend Tracy's lady garden


If it wasn't for the fact Todd is gay, I'd think that's some sort of euphemism!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), Glen1 (26-01-2016), sarah c (26-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> If it wasn't for the fact Todd is gay, I'd think that's some sort of euphemism!


It is!  I couldn't resist.  I ought to hang my head in shame...

----------

sarah c (26-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I did laugh at Phelan acting scared of Gary  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anna should be honest and tell Kevin

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), Glen1 (26-01-2016), maidmarian (26-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I did laugh at Phelan acting scared of Gary 
> 
> Anna should be honest and tell Kevin


I think Anna has tried but Kevin keeps interrupting instead of listening  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), Glen1 (26-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I think Anna has tried but Kevin keeps interrupting instead of listening


No she hasn't and she's told Gary and Izzy not to say anything as well.

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), Glen1 (26-01-2016), tammyy2j (26-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Anna has tried but Kevin keeps interrupting instead of listening





> No she hasn't and she's told Gary and Izzy not to say anything as well.


I think you're both right. Kevin won't listen to Anna that Phelan's seriously bad news and hasn't changed because Anna won't tell him the whole truth. Not a very promising start to a relationship...

----------

Glen1 (26-01-2016), parkerman (26-01-2016), tammyy2j (26-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think Anna has tried but Kevin keeps interrupting instead of listening


I think she has too.  Not a very easy thing to tell though.

----------


## parkerman

> I think you're both right.


You don't work for the United Nations General Secretary's diplomatic corps by any chance do you?  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I think she has too.  Not a very easy thing to tell though.


I think if Kevin had shut up and listened the first time Anna was ready to tell him, she would have told him the whole truth but Kevin interrupted her and said that Phelan had told him the whole story about Owen and Gary and the business ... was clear that Phelan had never mentioned him blackmailing Anna because Kevin would surely have had a different attitude.  I guess you are right that Anna has now lost the nerve to tell him

----------

Glen1 (26-01-2016), parkerman (26-01-2016), Ruffed_lemur (27-01-2016), tammyy2j (26-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> You don't work for the United Nations General Secretary's diplomatic corps by any chance do you?


I don't, but maybe I should apply. Tact and discretion are my strengths after all................um.............on second thoughts perhaps not!  :Ninja:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (27-01-2016), maidmarian (27-01-2016), parkerman (27-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

good this carry on mary farce ending soon

----------

Glen1 (27-01-2016), tammyy2j (28-01-2016)

----------


## Glen1

The corrie production team seemed determined to get Ken's 999 call and ambulance arrival for Audrey completed at record breaking speed .

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), parkerman (27-01-2016), tammyy2j (28-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> The corrie production team seemed determined to get Ken's 999 call and ambulance arrival for Audrey completed at record breaking speed .


 Indeed! As I said to my wife, "That's not how a 999 call for an ambulance goes." It was complete nonsense. Also, how did he know so quickly she was that unwell that she needed an ambulance.

While on a Ken and Audrey theme, his hair cut didn't last long! :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), Glen1 (28-01-2016), sarah c (31-01-2016), tammyy2j (28-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Yes thats what i thought. How could he tell she was an ambulance case she looked upset not ill

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), Glen1 (28-01-2016), parkerman (28-01-2016), sarah c (31-01-2016), tammyy2j (28-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Yes they ask a lot of questions normally very frustrating when you want them to get to you fast. I rang them once when i was first on the scene of a massive car crash. They kept asking all these questions that i could not answer and i got so angry with them as as child was in a mangled car.

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), Glen1 (28-01-2016), maidmarian (28-01-2016), parkerman (28-01-2016), tammyy2j (28-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I thought exactly the same as the rest of you that Audrey looked upset and not in need of an ambulance.  I must admit I thought her declaration of love was quite sweet though.  :Embarrassment: 


I noticed a joke was made about Gail patronising Alex. I wonder if that was a bit of self-awareness by the Corrie team?

Why don't soap characters go to their bedrooms for some guaranteed privacy when they're in the mood for some hanky panky?  What's even worse is when characters who live with their parents go at it in communal rooms (or, even more cringeworthy, parents who live with their children!)  :EEK!:   All the soaps are guilty of this!  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (28-01-2016), maidmarian (28-01-2016), parkerman (28-01-2016), tammyy2j (28-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am horrible but now I cannot wait for   Spoiler:     Mary to get slapped by Brendan's wife   and he should be dumped by both

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), Glen1 (28-01-2016), lizann (28-01-2016), maidmarian (29-01-2016), parkerman (28-01-2016), Perdita (28-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I think I must have forgotten something. Why would Luke go round and see Audrey with a box of chocolates? Do they have some sort of relationship?

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), Perdita (29-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I think I must have forgotten something. Why would Luke go round and see Audrey with a box of chocolates? Do they have some sort of relationship?


Thank you parkerman, been thinking the same and thought I must have missed something ....

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), maidmarian (29-01-2016), parkerman (29-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Thank you parkerman, been thinking the same and thought I must have missed something ....


I have a vague recollection of him chatting
to Audrey when he was first in programme-
But could be wrong?!

----------


## Perdita

No doubt he will have chatted to Audrey over the year or 2 he has been around but I never thought that he would be caring about Audrey so much to visit her with chocolates when she is poorly.  I know his girlfriend works for her .. maybe he did this on behalf of Maria???

----------

parkerman (29-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> No doubt he will have chatted to Audrey over the year or 2 he has been around but I never thought that he would be caring about Audrey so much to visit her with chocolates when she is poorly.  I know his girlfriend works for her .. maybe he did this on behalf of Maria???


You are probably right -but I thought I
remembered some of Audreys "flustered"
moments occuring ?!g

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> You are probably right -but I thought I
> remembered some of Audreys "flustered"
> moments occuring ?!g


  With Luke??

----------


## lizann

> I think I must have forgotten something. Why would Luke go round and see Audrey with a box of chocolates? Do they have some sort of relationship?


 as maria's fella, i assume as she away he going in her place

----------

Perdita (29-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

That is all I can think of

----------


## maidmarian

> With Luke??


Yes - very  strange-but its really stuck!
He was working outside -long while
again!
I accept other explanstions make more
sense .
If get chance over weekend -will do.
search

----------


## parkerman

> No doubt he will have chatted to Audrey over the year or 2 he has been around but I never thought that he would be caring about Audrey so much to visit her with chocolates when she is poorly.  I know his girlfriend works for her .. maybe he did this on behalf of Maria???


 Yes, thank you, Perdy. it's the Maria connection. Aren't they living in Audrey's flat?

----------


## Dazzle

Luke's friendship with Audrey dates back to before he started seeing Maria. I can't remember the details, but I think Audrey was in a car accident and became fearful of driving. Luke found out about it (possibly because he was hanging around the salon because he fancied Maria) and took Audrey out driving several times until she regained her confidence. She took quite a shine to him if I remember correctly.

I don't think the friendship has been referenced since then though.


Mary: "Mother still won't eat bananas in public!"  :Lol: 

I'm glad Mary's eyes have been opened about the sleazy Brendan. Nice talk that Erica gave her at the end. I feel like Erica is starting to find her place on the street at last.

I'm glad Anna's threatened to dump Kevin. It's not realistic she'd stay with him in such a new relationship when he keeps dismissing her distress about Phelan. I know she refuses to tell him the extent of Phelan's wrongdoings, but Kevin is well aware she's holding back.

Nice to see Kevin was able be rational about Jenny's illness.  I thought his attitude was perfect for someone decent who also knows what's it's like to lose a child (and the writers actually remembered it this time!) but who understandably can't quite forgive her.

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), lizann (30-01-2016), maidmarian (30-01-2016), parkerman (30-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Luke's friendship with Audrey dates back to before he started seeing Maria. I can't remember the details, but I think Audrey was in a car accident and became fearful of driving. Luke found out about it (possibly because he was hanging around the salon because he fancied Maria) and took Audrey out driving several times until she regained her confidence. She took quite a shine to him if I remember correctly.
> 
> I don't think the friendship has been referenced since then though.
> 
> 
> Mary: "Mother still won't eat bananas in public!" 
> 
> I'm glad Mary's eyes have been opened about the sleazy Brendan. Nice talk that Erica gave her at the end. I feel like Erica is starting to find her place on the street at last.
> 
> ...


thanks v much for details about Luke & Audrey
I remembered they had been friendly but not
why!

Marys always funny.

I agree about Kevin. Shame about the actress
(imo) . It could be a good story with someone
shades who is capabable of showing shades of
of emotions!

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016), parkerman (30-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

rita didn't care to know jenny last time she was with kevin and now she is happy to take her in even after taking jack

----------

maidmarian (30-01-2016), parkerman (30-01-2016), tammyy2j (31-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> rita didn't care to know jenny last time she was with kevin and now she is happy to take her in even after taking jack


Not a fan of Rita -but have a bit of sympathy 
for her here.
She treated Jenny well over the years and
Jenny behaved like...Jenny! And threw back in 
her face!

But Rita is old enough to know that you
cant buy people or if you can- they aren't
worth buying and cant be trusted!

However things develop it will be for story
purposes- not realism.
Possibly Rita due her annual story.!

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016), tammyy2j (31-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> rita didn't care to know jenny last time she was with kevin and now she is happy to take her in even after taking jack


Rita was very sympathetic when she heard Jenny's son had died and that's why she kidnapped Jack.  She understands Jenny was mentally ill at the time.

I hope Jenny's not going to become a "nutter" (as Stuart Blackburn once tactfully described her) again.  It'd be nice for Corrie to portray serious mental illness as something you can completely recover from.

----------

maidmarian (30-01-2016), parkerman (30-01-2016), Perdita (30-01-2016), tammyy2j (31-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Rita was very sympathetic when she heard Jenny's son had died and that's why she kidnapped Jack.  She understands Jenny was mentally ill at the time.
> 
> I hope Jenny's not going to become a "nutter" (as Stuart Blackburn once tactfully described her) again.  It'd be nice for Corrie to portray serious mental illness as something you can completely recover from.


Well -SB - dealt with a serious mental
problem badly-so probably will again.

I have great sympathy with those who
have suffered the loss of a child-
as I know two people who have done so!
And know people can resct in very different 
ways.
Im afraid my issue is with the actress - the 
kindest description is -very limited.

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016), Perdita (30-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well -SB - dealt with a serious mental
> problem badly-so probably will again.
> 
> I have great sympathy with those who
> have suffered the loss of a child-
> as I know two people who have done so!
> And know people can resct in very different 
> ways.
> Im afraid my issue is with the actress - the 
> kindest description is -very limited.


I can't remember having any strong feelings one way or the other about the actress, but I am intrigued what the writers have in store for Jenny this time.  However, like you I haven't got any high expectations!

----------

maidmarian (30-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> The corrie production team seemed determined to get Ken's 999 call and ambulance arrival for Audrey completed at record breaking speed .


great how Ken said, 'she's having some sort of attack' and no further questions were asked as to what sort??!!!

----------

parkerman (31-01-2016), Ruffed_lemur (31-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Thank you parkerman, been thinking the same and thought I must have missed something ....


when he started his nterest in Maria, he was often at the Salon, and did some mild flirting with Audrey. He did some odd jobs for her etc, and drove her places occasionally

----------

Perdita (31-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> when he started his nterest in Maria, he was often at the Salon, and did some mild flirting with Audrey. He did some odd jobs for her etc, and drove her places occasionally


I have forgotten that, you are right  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> great how Ken said, 'she's having some sort of attack' and no further questions were asked as to what sort??!!!


Very unrealistic, but in keeping with Ken's ( William Roache ) acting!!!  :Lol:

----------

maidmarian (31-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Very unrealistic, but in keeping with Ken's ( William Roache ) acting!!!


Yes-the medical staff probably realised
 he was more doddery than the potential
patient -so better err on side of caution??!

----------

Ruffed_lemur (06-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

i see kevin, jenny and writers remembered kevin's dead child this time out

 oh mary, her brenbren proved he his a cheating ahole, worthy of a few whacks too

----------

Perdita (01-02-2016), tammyy2j (02-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> i see kevin, jenny and writers remembered kevin's dead child this time out
> 
>  oh mary, her brenbren proved he his a cheating ahole, worthy of a few whacks too


I was hoping Dev would whack him one when he followed him out of the Rovers

----------

lizann (01-02-2016), Perdita (01-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

i did laugh at erica spelling wh&re to mary who is reading scarlett letter 

 why is kate so worried about sophie she has barely known her 

 that wasn't shirley eva bassey really singing was it?

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

i did laugh at erica spelling wh&re to mary who is reading scarlett letter 

 why is kate so worried about sophie she has barely known her 

 that wasn't shirley eva bassey really singing was it?

----------


## Dazzle

Mary's shame and self-torment about her fling with a married man is sad but she doesn't half come out with some great lines!  :Big Grin:  




> why is kate so worried about sophie she has barely known her


She's falling for her I think. Who saw that coming?  :Searchme:   :Wal2l: 



> that wasn't shirley eva bassey really singing was it?


I don't know, but I assume it was really Eva singing. It did however sound pre-recorded.

----------


## swmc66

Shane Ward should have grabbed the Mike as well

----------


## parkerman

I knew it, I just knew it! 

They have done absolutely no research at all into Council elections or, if they have, they've completely ignored what they've found.

1. Just because a Councillor has been accused of fraud doesn't mean he would automatically lose his seat.

2. OK, let's say he resigned. It seemed from what Ken said that the "resignation" had just happened, so they'd have to wait for the Returning Officer to send out an official notice of the vacancy and then wait for two or more electors to call a by-election. 

But, above all....

3. If a vacancy occurs this close to an actual election there would not be a by-election and the vacancy would just be carried until then.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), LouiseP (06-02-2016), maidmarian (06-02-2016), Ruffed_lemur (06-02-2016), sarah c (06-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Your knowledge puts the Corrie scriptwriters to shame, parkerman!  :Bow:   :Smile: 

Coronation Street has turned into Judgemental Street yet again. Nary a month goes by without most of the residents ganging up on someone innocent(ish). I wish they'd change the record!  Still, at least this time the true victim of Jenny's breakdown, Kevin, is behaving decently.

Sally used to be good friends with Jenny so her callous attitude is doubly ridiculous.  She needs to be taken down a peg or two hundred when she's in judge, jury and executioner mode, so I wasn't sorry that Jenny threatened her. The latter is obviously still a villain even when sane. I wonder what havoc she'll wreak this time?  I hope Rita's not in the firing line.  :Sad: 

I'm beginning to hope Sally doesn't win the election. She's already intolerable and l dread the monster that would be created if she won. Luckily for us, she's got no chance unless Ken manages to tame and educate her.  Perhaps Jenny will find a way to sabotage her?

I'm liking the slavery storyline already. Eva's a good character to get involved I think.  Her appalled reaction to the girl's story was very convincing.

Mary: "_Amongst you all, the corpses of dead relationships must lie ten deep_."  :Lol: 

I wish Mary was used for more than just comic relief. Patti Clare is an excellent actress who commands the screen when she's in full flow.

----------

maidmarian (06-02-2016), parkerman (06-02-2016), Perdita (06-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Your knowledge puts the Corrie scriptwriters to shame, parkerman!  
> 
> Coronation Street has turned into Judgemental Street yet again. Nary a month goes by without most of the residents ganging up on someone innocent(ish). I wish they'd change the record!  Still, at least this time the true victim of Jenny's breakdown, Kevin, is behaving decently.
> 
> Sally used to be good friends with Jenny so her callous attitude is doubly ridiculous.  She needs to be taken down a peg or two hundred when she's in judge, jury and executioner mode, so I wasn't sorry that Jenny threatened her. The latter is obviously still a villain even when sane. I wonder what havoc she'll wreak this time?  I hope Rita's not in the firing line. 
> 
> I'm beginning to hope Sally doesn't win the election. She's already intolerable and l dread the monster that would be created if she won. Luckily for us, she's got no chance unless Ken manages to tame and educate her.  Perhaps Jenny will find a way to sabotage her?
> 
> I'm liking the slavery storyline already. Eva's a good character to get involved I think.  Her appalled reaction to the girl's story was very convincing.
> ...


Well.Dazzle -I agree strongly with your comments 
about Mary ( and Eva)
And of course Parkermans comments about local
elections are based on actual knowledge!

Re Sally -not decided -Jennys involvement clouds
things??

The only point of Jenny is to be "nasty"!
Unfortunately she has not progressed beyond her
first stint as a teenager in Corrie. She is meant to
be a40+ woman but the acting/ writing does not 
reflect that.

And I do wish they would not" tag  tragedies" onto
unpleasant characters to try to redeem them!
Imo- it doesnt work and insults those who have 
experienced such a tragedy.Especially when acting 
poo

So all set for more more glossing over parts with.
Jenny being predictably boring-but thats my
choice!
Perhaps Kevin is the one with sense on this occasion-
He sees her for what she is and realises theres no
point in invoolvement?

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), parkerman (06-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Your knowledge puts the Corrie scriptwriters to shame, parkerman!  
> 
> Coronation Street has turned into Judgemental Street yet again. Nary a month goes by without most of the residents ganging up on someone innocent(ish). I wish they'd change the record!  Still, at least this time the true victim of Jenny's breakdown, Kevin, is behaving decently.
> 
> Sally used to be good friends with Jenny so her callous attitude is doubly ridiculous.  She needs to be taken down a peg or two hundred when she's in judge, jury and executioner mode, so I wasn't sorry that Jenny threatened her. The latter is obviously still a villain even when sane. I wonder what havoc she'll wreak this time?  I hope Rita's not in the firing line. 
> 
> I'm beginning to hope Sally doesn't win the election. She's already intolerable and l dread the monster that would be created if she won. Luckily for us, she's got no chance unless Ken manages to tame and educate her.  Perhaps Jenny will find a way to sabotage her?
> 
> I'm liking the slavery storyline already. Eva's a good character to get involved I think.  Her appalled reaction to the girl's story was very convincing.
> ...


Well.Dazzle -I agree strongly with your comments 
about Mary ( and Eva)
And of course Parkermans comments about local
elections are based on actual knowledge!

Re Sally -not decided -Jennys involvement clouds
things??

The only point of Jenny is to be "nasty"!
Unfortunately she has not progressed beyond her
first stint as a teenager in Corrie. She is meant to
be a40+ woman but the acting/ writing does not 
reflect that.

And I do wish they would not" tag  tragedies" onto
unpleasant characters to try to redeem them!
Imo- it doesnt work and insults those who have 
experienced such a tragedy.Especially when acting 
poor.

So all set for more more glossing over parts with.
Jenny being predictably boring-but thats my
choice!
Perhaps Kevin is the one with sense on this occasion-
He sees her for what she is and realises theres no
point in invoolvement?

----------


## Dazzle

My complaints about Jenny's treatment aren't made out of sympathy for her in particular (especially now her true colours have been revealed) but out of frustration at the vilification of someone who - as far as most of the people involved are concerned - only acted the way she did last time because she was ill.

Rita and Kevin understand the situation, but Sally (Jenny's former friend) has no sympathy with the loss of a child and resultant mental illness.

It was just the same when Steve was suffering depression and had the accident. The lack of understanding and judgmental attitudes of some of the residents (who've known and respected him for years) was beyond belief. It's the same old cliche of condemning the innocent that Corrie dusts off with depressing regularity.  Carla was the last victim. Of course, this being Corrie, Carla's accusers were deafeningly silent when Tracy was revealed as the true culprit.  :Wal2l: 

I'm glad we agree on Mary and Eva, maidmarian!  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (06-02-2016), lizann (06-02-2016), maidmarian (06-02-2016), parkerman (06-02-2016), Perdita (06-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> My complaints about Jenny's treatment aren't made out of sympathy for her in particular (especially now her true colours have been revealed) but out of frustration at the vilification of someone who - as far as most of the people involved are concerned - only acted the way she did last time because she was ill.
> 
> Rita and Kevin understand the situation, but Sally (Jenny's former friend) has no sympathy with the loss of a child and resultant mental illness.
> 
> It was just the same when Steve was suffering depression and had the accident. The lack of understanding and judgmental attitudes of some of the residents (who've known and respected him for years) was beyond belief. It's the same old cliche of condemning the innocent that Corrie dusts off with depressing regularity.  Carla was the last victim. Of course, this being Corrie, Carla's accusers were deafeningly silent when Tracy was revealed as the true culprit. 
> 
> I'm glad we agree on Mary and Eva, maidmarian!


I do agree about the condenmation and judgements
( probably dates from Ena Sharples days)!!
A traditition.!! A lot of the long term characters
 know.about Jennys history! And will assume guilt as
 current viewers probably would about Tracy now!

But innocent til proven guilty-
However unlikely!!! Rita will.probably be a victim again!

Was very sorry for Steve  and did post so at the time)
& also Carla!! And Tracy - what she has got away with!!

Its just Jenny is not believable to me -in the role !
But no more on the subject!
 Its a forum.for a variety of opinions!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), Perdita (06-02-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Loved Sally's face when Ken mentioned the word 'manifesto' . She hadn't got a clue what it meant !

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), lizann (06-02-2016), maidmarian (06-02-2016), mariba (06-02-2016), parkerman (06-02-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Of course Beth is going to find the Â£10 in a pocket. So,so predictable.

----------


## parkerman

> I'm beginning to hope Sally doesn't win the election. She's already intolerable and l dread the monster that would be created if she won. Luckily for us, she's got no chance unless Ken manages to tame and educate her.  Perhaps Jenny will find a way to sabotage her?


Yes, that maybe what the Jenny story is leading to.

However, in the REAL world, Sally would not stand a cat in you-know-where's chance of winning the election. She has to be standing as an independent which means no party machine behind her and, as we've seen, she's just got a ramshackle outfit to back her. I don't know how big the ward she's standing in is but it would be much bigger than just Coronation Street and adjacent streets. She would be completely unknown throughout most of it and would have to get round every house leafletting, canvassing, etc. etc. to get herself and her views known. That ain't gonna happen in the arbitrary four week period Corrie seems to have set for this by-election campaign. :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), maidmarian (06-02-2016), mariba (06-02-2016), Perdita (06-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Also voters would see right through Sally. I have'nt seen the last two episodes but can imagine what happened. Always rushing with plots.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), maidmarian (06-02-2016), parkerman (06-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Also voters would see right through Sally. I have'nt seen the last two episodes but can imagine what happened. Always rushing with plots.


Oh - there was a plot!!
Thought it was a "free expression " episode!

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), parkerman (06-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Its just Jenny is not believable to me -in the role !
> But no more on the subject!
>  Its a forum.for a variety of opinions!!


I always enjoy reading your posts whether I agree or not so I hope you feel free to opine as much as you like.  :Smile: 

I do see your point about Jenny anyway. However, the standard of some of the acting on Corrie is so poor that perhaps Sally Ann Matthews appears better to me by comparison!

----------

Glen1 (06-02-2016), maidmarian (06-02-2016), Perdita (06-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I hope Jenny sabotages Sally's campaign for the good of mankind

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), mariba (11-02-2016), parkerman (06-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> I hope Jenny sabotages Sally's campaign for the good of mankind


That would be a first -Jenny doing anything
for the good of anyone but Jenny!
I agree tho the local election story is being
written in a nonsensical way!

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2016), parkerman (07-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Sally as Jenny plays the part well 

I am enjoying Erica and Mary's friendship

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am enjoying Erica and Mary's friendship


Agreed, they unexpectedly bring out the best in one another. I hope the writers have the sense to build on it.

----------

maidmarian (08-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Sally has turned into one right old nasty c*w. I love funny Sally, but they have got to be careful turning her nasty, as Sally is not like that, snobbish, even waspish, but not plain nasty. No.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016), lizann (08-02-2016), maidmarian (08-02-2016), mariba (11-02-2016), parkerman (08-02-2016), tammyy2j (08-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sally has turned into one right old nasty c*w. I love funny Sally, but they have got to be careful turning her nasty, as Sally is not like that, snobbish, even waspish, but not plain nasty. No.


I might be totally wrong (I often am  :Embarrassment: ), but I'm sure I recall Sally being just as nasty on other occasions (Sophie coming out as a lesbian springs to mind).  That side of her character has been toned down in recent years, however, and it's annoying to see it resurface.

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2016), maidmarian (08-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> I might be totally wrong (I often am ), but I'm sure I recall Sally being just as nasty on other occasions (Sophie coming out as a lesbian springs to mind).  That side of her character has been toned down in recent years, however, and it's annoying to see it resurface.


Everyone has nasty moments inc Sally.
I think Rosie was always her favourite because
she was more lively-Sophie always moany
( rather than a sexuality issue) could be wrong!

Recently theyve made her more funny 
and likeable( with Tim) so her current 
behaviour in this silly election story stands out 
even more.

At one time I did wonder if she would
develop into a latter day Annie Walker?! :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2016), flappinfanny (09-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

jenny and mr.connor, romance?

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2016), tammyy2j (08-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> jenny and mr.connor, romance?


Yes does look like Johnny likes Jenny 

So now Sally is on Jenny's side, is she afraid  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anna should tell Kevin and seriously everyone on Phelan's side despite knowing Anna longer come on Eileen  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> everyone on Phelan's side despite knowing Anna longer come on Eileen


Knowing Anna for a long time is WHY they are on Phelan's side! :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2016), maidmarian (09-02-2016), tammyy2j (09-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Knowing Anna for a long time is WHY they are on Phelan's side!


You are right  :Stick Out Tongue:  but seriously everyone on the street knows Owen lost his business and home because of Phelan and they side with him  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), mariba (11-02-2016), parkerman (09-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Yes does look like Johnny likes Jenny 
> 
> So now Sally is on Jenny's side, is she afraid 
> 
> Anna should tell Kevin and seriously everyone on Phelan's side despite knowing Anna longer come on Eileen


Yes that was funny with Sally sticking up for Jenny.

I thought it was a bit rich Eileen having ago at Anna with her track record and who is she shaggin, family fortunes Michael Rodwell.  

It was a bit ground hog day on CS tonight what with Simon and Leanne.  It was bit third rate tonight, which is a shame because the last couple of episodes have improved.

----------


## Splashy

Re Irene ,Owen bullied her so its no shock shes not team Owen, anyway, I have a Phelan shes to be Pats new squeeze...come on Irene. (over songs are available)

Ken re Simon, his step daughter convicted of murder, he didnt care, hes always going to shrug off violence etc, saves him an easy life.

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Re Irene ,Owen bullied her so its no shock shes not team Owen, anyway, I have a Phelan shes to be Pats new squeeze...come on Irene. (over songs are available)

Ken re Simon, his step daughter convicted of murder, he didnt care, hes always going to shrug off violence etc, saves him an easy life.

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=tammyy2j;842711]You are right  :Stick Out Tongue:  but seriously everyone on the street knows Owen lost his business and home because of Phelan and they side with him 

The actress playing Anna  put in a very "strange"
 performance throughout the period when her 
ordeal with Phelan was happening and didnt (to
me) seem to convey the repulsion 99%+ women
in that position would feel .!!
 It wasnt just 1 episode - so there was time
to develop it.

Ive no idea why- bad acting / story going to be written
with different e-nding - until actor playing Owen
decided to leave - or what ???

I think that may be why there is the indifference
to Annas story. She doesnt attract sympathy
bacause of her own behaviour / acting.
Its no good having a strong storyline if the actor
cant convey their feelings to the viewers-

Fayes story would have been much better with
another actress? as the mother figure.
 The actress playing Anna comes across to me as
knowing better than everyone else in interviews etc.

re Owen - he was very unpleasnt at the start but
did mellow - was kinder to Faye than Anna and
built bridges with his own daughters!

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Re Irene ,Owen bullied her so its no shock shes not team Owen, anyway, I have a Phelan shes to be Pats new squeeze...come on Irene. (over songs are available)
> 
> Ken re Simon, his step daughter convicted of murder, he didnt care, hes always going to shrug off violence etc, saves him an easy life.


But isnt he in lurv- thats always more important 
than relatives etc.

----------


## Dazzle

> Anna should tell Kevin and seriously everyone on Phelan's side despite knowing Anna longer come on Eileen


The whole thing's ridiculous!  :Angry: 

I know Anna's an unlikable character, and I've done more than my fair share of complaining about her myself, but Phelan is just so much worse in every possible way that my sympathies lie with Anna in this particular instance. What he did to her was outrageous and, like any victim of abuse (because that's what sexual coercion is), she feels too ashamed and guilty to confess all.

The Anna/Kevin aspect of the Phelan storyline isn't working for me either.  I think the couple should have been together for at last six months before their relationship was tested like this.

At it is, Kevin's totally dismissive of Anna's concerns (and remember he's known her for years) and takes a known conman's word over her's.  As Kevin sees it, Anna's all of a sudden become an unstable nightmare who throws wild accusations at innocent employees of his.  They've been together for all of a few weeks and haven't exchanged declarations of love, so why on earth are they still together after what must seen like totally unreasonable behaviour from each other?  :Searchme: 

I do think Phelan conning Jason (and also Kevin if Anna wasn't involved) is potentially a good storyline though.


Alex Bain is totally convincing as a nightmare teenager. I know because I had one of my own a decade ago!  :Embarrassment:  

(She wasn't violent I hasten to add, and has long since grown out of it.)

----------

parkerman (09-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Dazzle;842736]The whole thing's ridiculous!  :Angry: 

I know Anna's an unlikable character, and I've done more than my fair share of complaining about her myself, but Phelan is just so much worse in every possible way that my sympathies lie with Anna in this particular instance. What he did to her was outrageous and, like any victim of abuse (because that's what sexual coercion is), she feels too ashamed and guilty to confess all.



> I dont tnink anyone would reserve their sympathy 
> for only real people / characters that tbey liked in
> cases of sexual abuse. Its far too repugnant a matter
> for that.
> 
> You have mentioned other strands in the story
> that are weakly written etc and I would agree with
> your comments.
> 
> ...

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> But for whatever reasons at the time of acting 
> the scenes of coersion between Anna & Phelan
> were not acted well. Also is it not a Directors
> job to ensure scenes flow and are cohesive.
> Anna was not needing to.hide any thing at stage?
> And performances should have been corrected
> then -so that later stages of story would be
> realistic.


To be honest, I can't remember the acting or all of the details because the whole thing made me feel so nauseous.  It doesn't surprise me to hear it was neither written, directed or acted well though!   :Wal2l: 

I do remember Anna hid the initial harassment because she felt she needed to keep Phelan onside for Owen's sake, was afraid of how Owen would react if he found out, and I think because she thought she could handle it.




> To me -its another important storyline- where
> the wrong person was allowed too much 
> freedom at an early stage. So the message is
> lost and the *prejudices of surface thinkers
> are fed.* Soaps should be more responsible
> and take the whole story view


I know this is true from the "hilarious" jokes I've read on other sites about how much Anna enjoyed the sex with Phelan.  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2016), maidmarian (09-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

anyone else notice that Simon's nose in the football scenes seemed a totally different and paler colour to his face?

----------


## lizann

> anyone else notice that Simon's nose in the football scenes seemed a totally different and paler colour to his face?


 did he turn green

----------


## lizann

> anyone else notice that Simon's nose in the football scenes seemed a totally different and paler colour to his face?


 did he turn green

----------

flappinfanny (11-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

So pleased Leanne went to the Police.  Simon had it coming. 

I thought Sally standing for council would be funny, but it is jarring with me a bit. I am liking Erica now she has settled in and isn't just Liz's friend.

Evil Tracey Luv just does not cut it for me. Kate Ford is a poor man's Charlie Brooks and Emma Atkins.

----------

Brucie (12-02-2016), Dazzle (11-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016), lizann (11-02-2016), maidmarian (11-02-2016), parkerman (11-02-2016), Perdita (11-02-2016), tammyy2j (11-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

AnnaÂ´s comment:  Tim and Kevin wearing a t-shirt:  Sally .. Been There, Done That   :Rotfl:

----------

Brucie (12-02-2016), Dazzle (11-02-2016), flappinfanny (15-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016), maidmarian (11-02-2016), sarah c (11-02-2016), tammyy2j (11-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

think tim needs to dump sally, god she has become so annoying not funny anymore

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2016), flappinfanny (15-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016), mariba (11-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Sally always gets her comeuppance when she goes too far ... she wonÂ´t be elected or if she does, she wonÂ´t be able to stick it for long but she needs to stay with Tim, they make a great couple, much better than her and Kevin  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2016), flappinfanny (15-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016), maidmarian (11-02-2016), sarah c (11-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Todd cant make a bouquet yet so why does tracy luv think she can leave him on his own

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2016), flappinfanny (12-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The only reason we have 'Preston Petals' is so itv can make a load of money out of product placements. It does not matter how hideous or stupid it actually is so long as the money rolls in. What next? Will Norris have a Staner stair lift fitted for when Emily gets back? or Old Mcdonald Liz McMutton having New Zealand Lamb on the Menu in Betty's Hotpot? May be Dev can have Pucka Pukka Pies at the Kebab place?   :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2016), Ruffed_lemur (13-02-2016), swmc66 (13-02-2016)

----------


## Cal007

Simon is a really bad actor, I do wish they would not give him such prominent roles.  He needs to go to acting school.  In our house we want him to be sent down for 20 years lol

----------

flappinfanny (13-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Comments on tonight's episodes:

1. Were the police going to take Simon away for questioning without a responsible adult? Ken turned up by chance; supposing he hadn't?

2. Why did Beth and Kirk go back to the Bistro?

3. Why was Nick so concerned about an Evironmental Health inspection? 

4. Izzy seems to have suddenly become much worse. No sign of this acute pain before. Why doesn't she go back to her doctor and tell him/her that the pain is worse and see what they can do?

5. This Sally story is just complete nonsense and totally ridiculous.

On the plus side.....

6. Kylie was brilliant.

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016), flappinfanny (15-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016), maidmarian (12-02-2016), Perdita (15-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I could'nt understand why Kylie and David were treating Beth like that. She has suffereddue to their carelessness. If i were Beth i would have said wait to hear from my solicitor after their attitude.
I thought that when police were draggng off simon on his own. That is not proper procedure i am sure. She should have gone with them rather than act as if she was about to wave them off. I think they should try and create some reality by adhering to proper procedures never mind their daft storylines. I think they think we are brainless.....

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016), mariba (13-02-2016), Perdita (15-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I could'nt understand why Kylie and David were treating Beth like that. She has suffereddue to their carelessness. If i were Beth i would have said wait to hear from my solicitor after their attitude.
I thought that when police were draggng off simon on his own. That is not proper procedure i am sure. She should have gone with them rather than act as if she was about to wave them off. I think they should try and create some reality by adhering to proper procedures never mind their daft storylines. I think they think we are brainless.....

----------

flappinfanny (15-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016), lizann (13-02-2016), LouiseP (14-02-2016), maidmarian (15-02-2016), parkerman (13-02-2016), Ruffed_lemur (13-02-2016), Splashy (13-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Simon is a really bad actor, I do wish they would not give him such prominent roles.  He needs to go to acting school.  In our house we want him to be sent down for 20 years lol


As I commented a few pages back, I have experience of an angry nightmare of a teenager and Alex Bain's portrayal is very authentic. OK, he overacts sometimes, but as Leanne said: "He's just a kid".

Welcome to SoapBoards by the way!  :Smile: 




> 3. Why was Nick so concerned about an Evironmental Health inspection?


I was thinking that!  What had he got to hide I wonder?  Maybe last night's rat droppings had yet to be cleaned up...  :Sick: 




> 4. Izzy seems to have suddenly become much worse. No sign of this acute pain before. Why doesn't she go back to her doctor and tell him/her that the pain is worse and see what they can do?


It got worse when she fell out of her wheelchair and dislocated her hip last week. I supposed she'd already been told she's on the maximum dose and been refused more?  I don't think she could have worked in that state in reality.




> 5. This Sally story is just complete nonsense and totally ridiculous.


Agreed. I guess we're meant to be finding it funny and in theory it ought to be. I'm not sure why it's not working...  :Ponder: 




> I could'nt understand why Kylie and David were treating Beth like that. She has suffereddue to their carelessness. If i were Beth i would have said wait to hear from my solicitor after their attitude.


They were out of order, but in their defence they'd witnessed Beth being extremely rude to Nick.  However, they should have treated her with kid gloves for Audrey's sake if nothing else.

----------

Glen1 (13-02-2016), parkerman (13-02-2016), Splashy (13-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Beth while being the injured party seemed set on destroying others lives over it. In real life she would be barred from all hairdressers and eatery's in the area. Yes it was Davids fault but dont mess with the lady who has  already offt her ex and he is now rotting under Gails bed.

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> It got worse when she fell out of her wheelchair and dislocated her hip last week. I supposed she'd already been told she's on the maximum dose and been refused more?  I don't think she could have worked in that state in reality.


Oh yes, I'd forgotten that. I don't think the doctor would refuse to help any more though. Do we know if she has been referred to the pain clinic at any time?




> Agreed. I guess we're meant to be finding it funny and in theory it ought to be. I'm not sure why it's not working...


I was wondering if it's because I have been involved in more Council elections and by-elections as a candidate and agent than I care to remember that I find the whole thing quite irritating, so I'm glad you don't think it's working either, Dazzle.  :Smile:  

What will be even worse is if she actually wins!!!!  :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016), Perdita (13-02-2016)

----------


## mariba

Police dragging Simon into the car???! Unbelievable!
He's only 12-and really not THAT bad..! Surely it would have been handled with child protection services, not physically like that??!
There should have been a conversation where they would have explained the situation to Simon and they could have taken him in for questioning themselves. Frightening enough for most 12 year olds, including Simon.
Really unrealistic scenes. Maybe in America, but not here..

----------

Glen1 (13-02-2016), maidmarian (13-02-2016), parkerman (13-02-2016), Perdita (13-02-2016)

----------


## mariba

Police dragging Simon into the car???! Unbelievable!
He's only 12-and really not THAT bad..! Surely it would have been handled with child protection services, not physically like that??!
There should have been a conversation where they would have explained the situation to Simon and they could have taken him in for questioning themselves. Frightening enough for most 12 year olds, including Simon.
Really unrealistic scenes. Maybe in America, but not here..

----------

flappinfanny (15-02-2016), sarah c (13-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh yes, I'd forgotten that. I don't think the doctor would refuse to help any more though. Do we know if she has been referred to the pain clinic at any time?


Not that I can remember.  I doubt the scriptwriters have thought that deeply about pain management.




> I was wondering if it's because I have been involved in more Council elections and by-elections as a candidate and agent than I care to remember that I find the whole thing quite irritating, so I'm glad you don't think it's working either, Dazzle.  
> 
> What will be even worse is if she actually wins!!!!


I've no doubt you're finding it a lot more irritating than I am since you're an expert on council elections.  The detail is going over my head to be absolutely honest (so I'm glad we have you to point out errors  :Smile: ), but the personal side isn't working for me.  

Perhaps the writers don't know whether to treat the storyline seriously or as a comedy?  I'm finding her too ignorant and bigheaded to be funny.  I agree that she'll be unbearable if she actually wins!  :Ninja:

----------

flappinfanny (15-02-2016), Glen1 (13-02-2016), parkerman (13-02-2016), Perdita (13-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I know Corrie is pile of pony right now, but there are lighter moments, little gems that make me smile. Well every scene with Jack P Shepherd. His face made me howl when he was talking about Beth and her hair do.  Love, love, love David.   :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2016), Glen1 (15-02-2016), parkerman (15-02-2016), Perdita (15-02-2016), tammyy2j (15-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know Corrie is pile of pony right now, but there are lighter moments, little gems that make me smile. Well every scene with Jack P Shepherd. His face made me howl when he was talking about Beth and her hair do.  Love, love, love David.


I'm a fan too.  Jack always kills the one-liners and I enjoy the character of David whether he's in jester, loving father or psycho mode (and everything in between).  One of the few actors on Corrie who can overcome bad writing.

----------

Glen1 (15-02-2016), parkerman (15-02-2016), Perdita (15-02-2016), tammyy2j (15-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

carla very reliant on the painkillers, another addiction for her but at least alcohol addiction under control  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (16-02-2016), Perdita (15-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Why does anybody actually speak to Tracey Luv????

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), lizann (16-02-2016), mariba (16-02-2016), parkerman (16-02-2016), Perdita (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

carla should just tell nick instead of letting tracy rule her

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Perdita (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Simons s/l makes no sense, the vid showed he didnt kick the guy?? but it must have been a dangerous tackle with verbalised intent and no remorse. Now the brat is acting the victim, well untill he attacks the next guy.

Still dont buy into Shanes acting, he needs to up his game

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016), parkerman (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Simons s/l makes no sense, the vid showed he didnt kick the guy?? but it must have been a dangerous tackle with verbalised intent and no remorse. Now the brat is acting the victim, well untill he attacks the next guy.

Still dont buy into Shanes acting, he needs to up his game

----------


## Dazzle

> Why does anybody actually speak to Tracey Luv????


One of the eternal mysteries of Corrie.  The writers treat her as if she's living in a parallel universe where people are allowed to get away with cruelty, bullying, sniping, blackmail, violence and even murder with nary a raised eyebrow.

I was also wondering during Monday's episodes why on earth such a weak actress is given so much screen time?  Tracy being so heavily involved in dramatic storylines makes Corrie look decidedly amateurish in my opinion.




> carla should just tell nick instead of letting tracy rule her


And I think Carla would do just that given what we know of her. It's going to be completely out of character if she allows Tracy to hold such power over her.




> Simons s/l makes no sense, the vid showed he didnt kick the guy?? but it must have been a dangerous tackle with verbalised intent and no remorse. Now the brat is acting the victim, well untill he attacks the next guy.


I was waiting in vain for someone to tell him all that when he was blaming Leanne for reporting him.  He brought it on himself, and needs to be told so in no uncertain terms.  If you behave like a thug that's what people will expect of you.

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), maidmarian (16-02-2016), mariba (16-02-2016), Perdita (16-02-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Ken has been no help to Leanne either, just letting Simon have his own way.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016), maidmarian (16-02-2016), mariba (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Ken has been no help to Leanne either, just letting Simon have his own way.


Thats how he behaves himself most of 
the time-so probably seems ok to him!

----------


## parkerman

> Simons s/l makes no sense, the vid showed he didnt kick the guy?? but it must have been a dangerous tackle with verbalised intent and no remorse.


I agree. I did mean to mention this in my list of comments on Friday's episode. I can't see how the video could show that Simon didn't intentionally hurt the other boy. How did he break his leg? It must have been in that tackle, so how could a video prove Simon didn't intend it? Shame we never saw the video ourselves!

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Ruffed_lemur (16-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Ken has been no help to Leanne either, just letting Simon have his own way.


Even worse, I felt he was actively undermining her when the three of them were in his lounge.

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), maidmarian (16-02-2016), parkerman (16-02-2016), Snagglepus (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Even worse, I felt he was actively undermining her when the three of them were in his lounge.


Usual behaviour!

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> I agree. I did mean to mention this in my list of comments on Friday's episode. I can't see how the video could show that Simon didn't intentionally hurt the other boy. How did he break his leg? It must have been in that tackle, so how could a video prove Simon didn't intend it? Shame we never saw the video ourselves!


as an Ex Player 'intent' is the key when a foul occurs. And from the look of rage on Simon's face as he loomed over the boy on the floor, if I had been the referee I'd have said deliberate?

accidently (even when it wasn't lol) you throw your hands up and apologise loudly straight away

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), parkerman (16-02-2016), Perdita (16-02-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I don't know why Leanne is acting so remorseful.  What about all the times Simon attacked her?  She told the police about those too.  He certainly looked like he meant to hurt that boy, and even told Zeedan so.

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Perdita (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I don't know why Leanne is acting so remorseful.  What about all the times Simon attacked her?  She told the police about those too.  He certainly looked like he meant to hurt that boy, and even told Zeedan so.


She feels a failure as mother, probably thinks she is responsible too for having left Peter and therefore added to SimonÂ´s tough life he has had so far

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> She feels a failure as mother, probably thinks she is responsible too for having left Peter and therefore added to SimonÂ´s tough life he has had so far


but yet Peter runs away whenever he likes, and just phones up and criticises Leanne?

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Ruffed_lemur (18-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tracy admitted to Carla she was in the Bistro during the robbery, can Carla tell the police this but of course like the fire Tracy will get off scot free as usual

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), maidmarian (16-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Tracy admitted to Carla she was in the Bistro during the robbery, can Carla tell the police this but of course like the fire Tracy will get off scot free as usual


yes but Tracey also told the police and Robert she went there, Robert wasn't there to surprise and she left, leaving her phone behind, so has sort of started covering for herself already?

----------


## mariba

I'm absolutely sick of seeing Tracy by now! I was hoping she would change for bit better after Deirdre died but no, she's got worse! It's so boring-she's not adding anything new, fresh or interesting to the street, it' s all that same bitter spite, that's all she has in her. I wish she would just disappear, I wouldn't miss her. They have to soften her a bit as she's getting far too nasty again and there's nothing new there with this forever ongoing feud between Carla and Tracy..!! I hope if Tracy tells Nick, that Robert would leave tracy. I can imagine he would lose his job as well, and that wouldn't go down too well. Maybe Michelle tells robert how Tracy was blackmailing carla, and he puts her under control.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016), parkerman (16-02-2016), Perdita (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (17-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I hope if Tracy tells Nick, that Robert would leave tracy. I can imagine he would lose his job as well, and that wouldn't go down too well.


I hope Carla realises Robert's partnership with Nick will be in danger if the truth comes out.  Tracy has as much to lose as Carla does.

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

we have seen robert can be cunning himself he could be happy to get his hands on bistro like this

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), sarah c (17-02-2016), tammyy2j (17-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carla should have been honest with Nick from the start, he can't judge but he would, he slept with his brother's wife

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), lizann (18-02-2016), mariba (20-02-2016), Perdita (17-02-2016), sarah c (17-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Of course, you go and tell your fiance that you cheated on him at his place of work during busy time  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), parkerman (18-02-2016), tammyy2j (18-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> we have seen robert can be cunning himself he could be happy to get his hands on bistro like this


Possibly, although if I were Nick I'd do everything in my power to get rid of him.  

More serious for Tracy is that she stands a very good chance of losing Robert if he discovers she's been blackmailing Carla and risking the truth coming out. He's already left her recently so she should be doing everything in her power to refrain from upsetting him if she really does love him.




> Of course, you go and tell your fiance that you cheated on him at his place of work during busy time


And it wasn't at all predictable that she'd end up not telling him...

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2016), maidmarian (18-02-2016), parkerman (18-02-2016), Perdita (18-02-2016), Splashy (21-02-2016), tammyy2j (18-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Carlas counter position should be if you tell Nick the police will want to know why she told them she wasntthere, didnt dial 999 , she had her phone it was found there,plus she had no permission to be there as it was pre Robs buying in.

Then if she tells Nick and David will be gunning for Rob, the black mail will come out

No doubt this will play out over 17 years to the point everybody has forgotten what tts all about.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), Perdita (18-02-2016), sarah c (18-02-2016), tammyy2j (18-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Carlas counter position should be if you tell Nick the police will want to know why she told them she wasntthere, didnt dial 999 , she had her phone it was found there,plus she had no permission to be there as it was pre Robs buying in.

Then if she tells Nick and David will be gunning for Rob, the black mail will come out

No doubt this will play out over 17 years to the point everybody has forgotten what tts all about.

----------


## Brucie

After the miraculous funding of the flower shop re-fit, I see that Tracy's ability to conjure money out of thin air perpetuates. Robert, who seemingly didn't have a pot to piddle in before he won enough to buy 20% of Nick's Bistro, suddenly has the wherewithal to buy the remaining 80%! I wish she'd show Tyrone where that money tree is growing, so that we might be spared his miserable storyline.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), lizann (18-02-2016), maidmarian (18-02-2016), mariba (20-02-2016), parkerman (18-02-2016), sarah c (18-02-2016), Splashy (18-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

oh anna not phelan very happy

----------

Splashy (20-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Once again Jack P Shepherd steals the show with a brilliant one liner in a scene he wasn't even really involved in - "This takes me back!"

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), Splashy (20-02-2016), tammyy2j (21-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

:Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer: 

Love Tim, hes really got that something that works on telly, his pairing with Sally is genius. 

Oh Anna... drop kick Kev, the man made a baby with his best mates wife, he certainly isnt the owner of a moral compass.

Carla..Tracy is going to tell Nick whatever you do once she has her payment.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), maidmarian (20-02-2016), parkerman (20-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I hate the way foul Phelan is worming his way into Eileen and Jason's lives.  Did anyone else notice him gazing intently at the "Jason's Construction" sign at one point?  He has his sights set on gullible Jason's business as we've speculated.  Eileen's even more of a fool for allowing a bit of flirty attention to blind her...  :Wal2l: 

I had to laugh when Jason called Anna sweet!  Has she ever been anything other than hard-faced and bitter?  I share her feelings about Phelan though.  :Thumbsdown: 

Tim will be great in the taxi office, especially in comedy scenes with Steve (when he returns).  It's good to see likeable actor Joe Duttine getting his feet further under the table at Corrie.

I really enjoyed a treacherous Norris gleefully announcing his candidacy to a stunned Sally!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2016), maidmarian (20-02-2016), mariba (20-02-2016), Perdita (20-02-2016), Splashy (20-02-2016), tammyy2j (21-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I'm afraid the election storyline is not getting any better or any more in touch with reality.

The election was called on or about 5 February as I recall. Nominations are open for six days so Norris is far too late to get a nomination in and, in any case, the returning officer wouldn't have let him have a nomination paper if he was too late. Also, the local newspaper could only refer to someone as a local election candidate after nominations have closed, which they did.

And talking of the local newspaper report, once the by-election has been called, local newspapers operate under strict conditions that they must be fair and impartial in their reporting. They would not be able to give such prominence to one candidate's views on a local issue without obtaining the other candidates' views and making them just as prominent. 

I'm going to finish up with apoplexy if this goes on much longer.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggg  gggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhh  :Angry:  :Wal2l:  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), LouiseP (22-02-2016), maidmarian (20-02-2016), Perdita (20-02-2016), Rear window (20-02-2016), Splashy (21-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm going to finish up with apoplexy if this goes on much longer.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggg  gggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhh


 :EEK!: 

I hope this storyline ends soon for the sake of your health!

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2016), maidmarian (20-02-2016), parkerman (20-02-2016), Perdita (20-02-2016), sarah c (20-02-2016), Splashy (21-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Why is Tracy still interested in Robert when the thought of him and Carla together make her physically sick?  Surely that would spring into her mind every time she claps eyes on him   Would she not be better off dumping him??  :Searchme:

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), parkerman (20-02-2016), Splashy (21-02-2016), tammyy2j (21-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Just saw last few episodes. What a load of rubbish.especially the whole modelling story and Anna acting like a gorilla.  Back to my book.

----------

maidmarian (21-02-2016), parkerman (21-02-2016), Splashy (21-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Sally own shares in Streetcars?

----------

Splashy (21-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Does Sally own shares in Streetcars?


No she bought out Loyds shares.. got some magical money from a tree mentioned before in thread.

parkerman  you made me chuckle...next time I put myself forward to become a candidate for a fictional soap I want you in my corner.. but seriously I didnt know that.

----------

parkerman (21-02-2016), swmc66 (21-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Does Sally own shares in Streetcars?


No she bought out Loyds shares.. got some magical money from a tree mentioned before in thread.

parkerman  you made me chuckle...next time I put myself forward to become a candidate for a fictional soap I want you in my corner.. but seriously I didnt know that.

----------


## tammyy2j

> No she bought out Loyds shares.. got some magical money from a tree mentioned before in thread.
> 
> parkerman  you made me chuckle...next time I put myself forward to become a candidate for a fictional soap I want you in my corner.. but seriously I didnt know that.


Was her buying Lloyd's shares mentioned before

----------


## parkerman

> parkerman  you made me chuckle...next time I put myself forward to become a candidate for a fictional soap I want you in my corner.. but seriously I didnt know that.


Neither do the scriptwriters. The difference is, they are supposed to research these things.

----------


## Perdita

> Was her buying Lloyd's shares mentioned before


I donÂ´t think so ... came out of the blue for me

----------


## mariba

I'm not watching Corrie until Carla leaves-not because of Carla, as she's always been one of my fav characters in Corrie, but because of this stupid feud between her and Tracy. I'm sick of Tracy by now, can't watch her.

----------

Brucie (22-02-2016), Dazzle (21-02-2016), lizann (21-02-2016), maidmarian (21-02-2016), parkerman (21-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Agree Tracy gets too much air time. I was thinkiing to give up until i hear the body gets discovered. In the meantime i will try and get a modelling job!

----------

flappinfanny (25-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I'm not watching Corrie until Carla leaves-not because of Carla, as she's always been one of my fav characters in Corrie, but because of this stupid feud between her and Tracy. I'm sick of Tracy by now, can't watch her.


 i like carla but am sick of her depressing drunk mess storylines and have zero interest in a feud with tracy

----------

flappinfanny (25-02-2016), parkerman (22-02-2016), Perdita (22-02-2016), tammyy2j (23-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Whens this stuart guy leaving?

----------


## Perdita

> Whens this stuart guy leaving?


I believe Kate Oates has started already

----------

swmc66 (23-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

tim telling it straight and honest to kevin

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2016), Perdita (22-02-2016), Splashy (23-02-2016), tammyy2j (23-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

So you go and make an offer to buy a going business in front of staff and customers???

----------

parkerman (23-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Just don't mention the by-election.........

----------


## Splashy

100k wouldnt buy you a bedsit in devon  :Big Grin: 

I really hope Pat destroys Jason, after taking his mates ladies innocence when she was drunk and  grieving it would be karma.

Umm if you keep doing online loan requests dosent that screw up your experion rating?

Why is Carla still pandering to Tracy luv, when we all know full well Tracy will spill after payment...oh please set a trap Carla, humuliate tracy.

----------


## Dazzle

> tim telling it straight and honest to kevin


I nearly cheered when Tim had the sense to point out to Kevin what we've all thought numerous times whilst watching Corrie: how ridiculous it is to believe someone you've known five minutes over someone you've known and liked for years.  (The bit about Anna being a good woman was taking it a bit far though!  Has Tim forgotten how she and Owen treated him when he first turned up on the cobbles?  :EEK!: )

Eileen and Jason still side with Phelan despite the word of _two_ people they know well!  :Wal2l: 




> Why is Carla still pandering to Tracy luv, when we all know full well Tracy will spill after payment...oh please set a trap Carla, humuliate tracy.


Yeah it's so obvious Tracy won't be able to resist spilling the beans one way or another, and she'll be free to do so without any repercussions for her and Robert if they buy the bistro. Carla's been portrayed as savvy and feisty for many years; she has to come out on top if Corrie want to please their viewers!

----------

Brucie (24-02-2016), Glen1 (25-02-2016), Splashy (23-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carla living in Devon, not exactly the high city life for her, she will be emptying lots more wine bottles  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2016), Splashy (23-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

She just needs a share in a bar somewhere. Devon will do

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2016), flappinfanny (25-02-2016), maidmarian (23-02-2016), tammyy2j (25-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> i like carla but am sick of her depressing drunk mess storylines and have zero interest in a feud with tracy


And to think Alison King did them a favour by staying on a few extra months to film this rott.  I bet she wishes she had not bothered.  I don't think Alison will set foot on the cobbles when she leaves and who could blame the talented actor.

----------

Brucie (26-02-2016), Dazzle (25-02-2016), Glen1 (25-02-2016), tammyy2j (25-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I believe Kate Oates has started already


Does that mean Helicopters will be falling from the sky into the Rovers roof.  I bet we will have a siege or a hostage situation in Kevin's new garage with Anna and Phelan.  This has Queen Kate written all over it.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2016), Glen1 (25-02-2016), lizann (26-02-2016), Perdita (25-02-2016), tammyy2j (25-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> And to think Alison King did them a favour by staying on a few extra months to film this rott.  I bet she wishes she had not bothered.  I don't think Alison will set foot on the cobbles when she leaves and who could blame the talented actor.


I believe Alison King has said that it is unlikely she will be back ... shame with what they have done  with her character  :Sad:

----------

Brucie (26-02-2016), flappinfanny (25-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Alison  lucked in getting Corrie, having been the lady of the man Nick Cotton killed on Eastenders on Sky1s dream team.. She first played a horny house wife Jason fingled.

I think the actress has done brilliantly, shes been in work for years when other actors like Simbad from brookside didnt last long.

I cant see her being away for long, its the Ian Beale syndrom, just do the job and stop thinking your Brad Pitt.  :Big Grin: 

I may be drunk....  :Ninja:

----------


## Dazzle

> I may be drunk....


Get some coffee and a nice greasy fry up down yourself!  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (25-02-2016), Splashy (25-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I think getting a bit tipsy is the best way to enjoy Corrie at the moment.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2016), lizann (26-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Thought the conversation about shirly mclean was funny. Its Warren Beatty that is her brother not Paul Newman. I didnt catch the rest of it

----------


## Dazzle

> Thought the conversation about shirly mclean was funny. Its Warren Beatty that is her brother not Paul Newman. I didnt catch the rest of it


I thought that was wrong but couldn't remember who's her real brother.

----------


## parkerman

So, I was watching Corrie tonight and I thought I am really fed up with seeing Tracy acting exactly the same way for the last umpteen years with every story she is ever involved in exactly the same. Carla turning from a very confident assertive woman into a scared shadow of her former self. I can't stand Anna. And just don't get me started on the by-election. And I was thinking why am I still watching Coronation Street?







And then Ayla entered stage left. And all was forgiven.....

Phwoarrrrr!!!!!

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2016), flappinfanny (27-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Imagine if Sally wins the by-election and Tracy manages to get her greasy mitts on the bistro. Corrie's going to be _totally_ unwatchable!

Even if that doesn't happen, I don't think I can bear another few months of Tracy smirking and gloating, and Carla alternating between cowering from the Tracy and ruthlessly manipulating her faithful sidekick Nick to save her own skin.  Alison King is phoning in her performance and Kate Ford hamming it up more than ever. It really is completely dire...  :Wal2l: 

Unlike parkerman, I don't have an Alya to drool over to keep me glued to the screen...  :Crying: 

The only positive tonight is we did at least get a believable sounding explanation of why Izzy's so desperate for cannabis for her pain instead of taking prescribed medication.

----------

flappinfanny (27-02-2016), Glen1 (27-02-2016), parkerman (27-02-2016), Perdita (27-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

No matter what storyline they give Anna i hate her. Her antics make her so unattractive. I should have sympathy for her regarding Phelan but i think she should have told Kevin everything in the first place.  Now shes mistreating him when he was not part of it all and does not know the story. They will get them back together but i cant bear their lovey dovey scenes

----------

flappinfanny (27-02-2016), parkerman (27-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> No matter what storyline they give Anna i hate her. Her antics make her so unattractive. I should have sympathy for her regarding Phelan but i think she should have told Kevin everything in the first place.  Now shes mistreating him when he was not part of it all and does not know the story. They will get them back together but i cant bear their lovey dovey scenes


Anna's a victim of abuse (perhaps even rape according to someone knowledgeable on another forum) so her overriding feelings are bound to be guilt and shame. It's very natural that she's desperate to keep the whole sordid incident with Phelan quiet.

I dislike her myself, and I've found her nearly as unwatchable as Tracy recently,  but I understand her not getting back with Kevin. He took her word over the man who abused her, something I imagine would be extremely hard to forgive despite him not knowing all the facts. What he did know was that Phelan bankrupted her family and his mere presence was enough to send Anna into extreme anxiety, yet he still sided with Phelan. Kevin's no innocent in this. 

We know they'll get back together anyway. Corrie's nothing if not predictable. I can't bear their lovey dovey scenes either.  :Sick:

----------

Glen1 (27-02-2016), parkerman (27-02-2016), swmc66 (27-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Imagine if Sally wins the by-election and Tracy manages to get her greasy mitts on the bistro. Corrie's going to be _totally_ unwatchable!
> 
> Even if that doesn't happen, I don't think I can bear another few months of Tracy smirking and gloating, and Carla alternating between cowering from the Tracy and ruthlessly manipulating her faithful sidekick Nick to save her own skin.  Alison King is phoning in her performance and Kate Ford hamming it up more than ever. It really is completely dire... 
> 
> Unlike parkerman,* I don't have an Alya to drool over to keep me glued to the screen*... 
> 
> The only positive tonight is we did at least get a believable sounding explanation of why Izzy's so desperate for cannabis for her pain instead of taking prescribed medication.


If in dire need ... look at the photo of Zeedan   :Wub:   :Big Grin: 

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ge3#post843133

----------

flappinfanny (27-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> If in dire need ... look at the photo of Zeedan   
> 
> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ge3#post843133


Oooh thanks for the reminder!  I need to bookmark that page...  :Heart:   :Ninja:   :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (27-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Apart from Alya, there is one other thing that keeps me watching and that is Jack P. Shepherd delivering David's one liners. Sometimes they are worth a whole episode of the dire Kate Ford and Tracy....

----------

alan45 (05-03-2016), Dazzle (27-02-2016), flappinfanny (27-02-2016), Glen1 (27-02-2016), Perdita (27-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Agree with Dazzle re Anna. I wish they would get rid of her character though. Plus get rid of sinead as well this modelling storyline is really getting on my nerves because i have to hear more of her voice. Actually they may have plans to get rid of her through this storyline as i cannot see why else they would do this. Simons money should not. Be invested without him having a say. Hes old enough to be consulted, plus things not great with his mum and who knows where he will end up ( portsmouth). Plus bad time to invest in businesses

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2016), flappinfanny (27-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016), parkerman (27-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Plus get rid of sinead as well this modelling storyline is really getting on my nerves because i have to hear more of her voice. Actually they may have plans to get rid of her through this storyline as i cannot see why else they would do this.


Chesney should go with her.  He's got no personality and the acting is mediocre at best I'm afraid.

----------

flappinfanny (27-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016), parkerman (27-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Apart from Alya, there is one other thing that keeps me watching and that is Jack P. Shepherd delivering David's one liners. Sometimes they are worth a whole episode of the dire Kate Ford and Tracy....


I agree, he is certainly the jewel in Corrie's crown.  That quip about the baseball bat at Anna had me howling.  :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016), parkerman (27-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I wonder when Queen Kate gets her feet under the table whether she will have the guts to axe the dead wood?

----------

Glen1 (28-02-2016), parkerman (27-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I wonder when Queen Kate gets her feet under the table whether she will have the guts to axe the dead wood?


I think she has her feet under the table already but I presume we wonÂ´t notice a change for a while as currently going on storylines canÂ´t be changed

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder when Queen Kate gets her feet under the table whether she will have the guts to axe the dead wood?


I hope so!  The Corrie cast needs a good pruning.

----------

flappinfanny (28-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016), lizann (28-02-2016), parkerman (27-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I wonder when Queen Kate gets her feet under the table whether she will have the guts to axe the dead wood?


Oh I do hope so. Tracy first, then Anna, Fiz, Ty, Chesney and Sinead. That would be a good start.

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2016), flappinfanny (28-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh I do hope so. Tracy first, then Anna, Fiz, Ty, Chesney and Sinead. That would be a good start.


I agree with all those and could add a few more, but I think the best we can hope for Tracy is less screen time and perhaps a toning down of the panto villainy.

----------

flappinfanny (28-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

I hope when Steve McDonald come back that somehow he is not the gormless oaf he has been for the past few years.

----------


## Perdita

> I hope when Steve McDonald come back that somehow he is not the gormless oaf he has been for the past few years.


I doubt it ... that is how he has always been and I quite like him that way .. rather have him than Tracy Barlow any time

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016), parkerman (27-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Oh I do hope so. Tracy first, then Anna, Fiz, Ty, Chesney and Sinead. That would be a good start.


Yeap Tracey Luv should get the chop.  she is a poor mans Janine and Charity.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

just a thought, but with all this trying to get loans and find cash - given they get on ok, why don't Robert and Leanne just buy half the Bistro each?

----------

flappinfanny (01-03-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> just a thought, but with all this trying to get loans and find cash - given they get on ok, why don't Robert and Leanne just buy half the Bistro each?


except of course we know it doesn't get sold

----------

flappinfanny (01-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> just a thought, but with all this trying to get loans and find cash - given they get on ok, why don't Robert and Leanne just buy half the Bistro each?


Because Tracy would never stand for it. Having to share with Leanne? Oh no.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2016), flappinfanny (01-03-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016), lizann (28-02-2016), sarah c (28-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> just a thought, but with all this trying to get loans and find cash - given they get on ok, why don't Robert and Leanne just buy half the Bistro each?


Perhaps Leanne would suggest that if the egomaniacal Tracy wasn't involved...

----------

flappinfanny (01-03-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I hope when Steve McDonald come back that somehow he is not the gormless oaf he has been for the past few years.


 stevey m is the scotty t of corrie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (01-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Thats what i though 50 50 made sense and less risk for all involved. 50 is an improvement on 20

----------


## parkerman

Oh look, Tracy is now going to be a bitch to Leanne. There are so many sides to her character, I don't know how they keep thinking them up. :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

Brucie (01-03-2016), Dazzle (01-03-2016), flappinfanny (01-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

The plots ludicrous, of course Tracy will spill when the sale is complete, why would Carla become suddenly that dim?

----------

Brucie (01-03-2016), Dazzle (01-03-2016), flappinfanny (01-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

One thing's for sure:  Nick may have forgiven Carla for the one night stand but I seriously doubt he'll be able to forgive the web of lies and deceit she's woven to cover it up. She doesn't appear to feel any remorse for it either.

She's a victim too of course, but as Splashy says there's so many plot holes that it's hard to take the blackmail plot seriously. It was only a couple of months ago that Carla refused to let Rob blackmail Johnny for goodness sake!

Mary was amusing tonight; she _must_ have been out of control to shock Liz and Erica!  I think I'd enjoy a drunken night out with her!  :Big Grin:

----------

Brucie (01-03-2016), flappinfanny (01-03-2016), lizann (01-03-2016), Splashy (01-03-2016), tammyy2j (01-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Yeah I love Mary..but I wouldnt want to cross her   :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2016), flappinfanny (01-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is good to see Mary mixing with other characters than Norris, Emily and Rita 

I like her friendship with Erica

I wish Carla would put a stop to Tracy's blackmail and tell Nick and Robert

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2016), flappinfanny (01-03-2016), sarah c (01-03-2016), Splashy (01-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Hopefully tracy will get her comeuppance and not get the bistro. Leanne and robert may get together when carla leaves and everything is exposed

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2016), flappinfanny (03-03-2016), lizann (02-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Hopefully tracy will get her comeuppance and not get the bistro. Leanne and robert may get together when carla leaves and everything is exposed


 leanne with robert was better option than him with carla

----------

flappinfanny (03-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Hopefully tracy will get her comeuppance and not get the bistro. Leanne and robert may get together when carla leaves and everything is exposed


 leanne with robert was better option than him with carla

----------


## Splashy

> Hopefully tracy will get her comeuppance and not get the bistro. *Leanne and robert may get together* when carla leaves and everything is exposed


Well Leane comes with baggage..his name on this planet is Simon but dare not speak it at Hogwarts.  :Wal2l: 

Loving the Phelan, a true scuss ball, Anna is easy prey as historically shes been vile herself and Jayson deserves 

. all he gets re taking advantage of a drunk grieving GF of a mate.

Feel so sorry for Issy,  But surprised she smokes it not ingest it in a cake etc.  Smoking it involves tobacco and papers and thus a smell on clothes and breath etc also are new strain stuff can cause more issues than it helps.

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2016), flappinfanny (03-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Feel so sorry for Issy,  *But surprised she smokes it not ingest it in a cake etc*.  Smoking it involves tobacco and papers and thus a smell on clothes and breath etc also are new strain stuff can cause more issues than it helps.


I'm surprised about that too.  I didn't think non-smokers who take it medicinally generally smoke it.

----------


## tammyy2j

I enjoyed Robert's telling off to Tracy in front of the staff, I would like to see his reaction to Tracy's blackmail of Carla

I am finding Marta's slavery storyline uninteresting and underwhelming so far 

RIP Tony Warren, I hope his great show will pick up soon

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2016), flappinfanny (03-03-2016), lizann (04-03-2016), Splashy (03-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Izzy doesnt look as the bakng type. Being a closet smoker for years we have the ability to hide the fact we have smoked.

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2016), flappinfanny (03-03-2016), Splashy (03-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Sadly it is ground hog day on CS in nearly every episode with Carla and Tracey Luv.  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l: 



The best bits tonight were Mary.

Sad news re Tony Warren.  RIP.

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2016), lizann (04-03-2016), parkerman (03-03-2016), Splashy (03-03-2016), tammyy2j (06-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I enjoyed Robert's telling off to Tracy in front of the staff, I would like to see his reaction to Tracy's blackmail of Carla


Leanne played that situation remarkably coolly, and Robert's angry reaction was the icing on the cake.  :Clap: 

More of Robert reading Tracy the riot act please Corrie!




> I am finding Marta's slavery storyline uninteresting and underwhelming so far


I'm interested in Marta's story and finding out how deeply the O'Driscolls are involved in the evil slavery business. I also like Eva and Billy's involvement. The trouble is that Marta as a character is completely undeveloped and is just a cipher to cause drama for the Connors and Underworld. The same also applies to a lesser extent to clichÃ©d panto villains the O'Driscolls.

I couldn't care less about the possibility of the factory teetering on the brink of bankruptcy yet again.  It's only a few months since Aidan rode to the rescue of the ailing Underworld after Carla ran it into the ground.  

It's yet another groundhog day scenario in Corrie, plus the writers again focusing on the least interesting facet of a storyline (as also happened with Hope's cancer).  :Wal2l: 

(Also, would Eva - and especially Billy - really think there was _any_ possibility of the O'Driscolls keeping Marta's passport somewhere the latter could easily find it for herself?!  :Searchme: )




> The best bits tonight were Mary.


The delightfully wicked way she saw off Kar-een was hilarious.  :Lol:

----------

Brucie (03-03-2016), flappinfanny (04-03-2016), parkerman (03-03-2016), Perdita (03-03-2016), Splashy (03-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Jason licked his knife then stuck it straight back in the butter..yuck

----------

flappinfanny (06-03-2016), mariba (13-03-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Jason licked his knife then stuck it straight back in the butter..yuck


I watched a mate of mine stir his tea, lick the spoon dry and put it back in the sugar bowl.

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate.

----------

Splashy (05-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I doubt  Bethany is the type of girl to be bullied, she is too smart to let that happen,  she is more likely to be the one doing the bullying. What also make me smirk was the fact Lucy Fallon looks so much older than the girls who were bullying her. 

What have they done to Gail, I feel so sorry for Helen Worth. The need to write better material for her. It is an insult to Helen, who is a talented actor and an insult to the viewers, who have grown up with this feisty, sometimes funny character. Mentioning Suzie Burchell brought it all back. I long to have Gail Potter back or Gail Tilsley who could go 7 rounds with poison Ivy and come out on top.

I like Eva, but the Slave S/L is not that good. CS do seem to struggle with an issue based S/L. The only other character I enjoyed tonight was Billy. Just a shame he is hooked up with that idiot Sean.  :Wal2l:

----------

alan45 (05-03-2016), Dazzle (05-03-2016), lizann (05-03-2016), parkerman (06-03-2016), tammyy2j (06-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

todd was good with bethany, also good he keeps friendly terms with her and sarah

 i too find it hard to see bethany as bully victim

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2016), flappinfanny (06-03-2016), tammyy2j (06-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> todd was good with bethany, also good he keeps friendly terms with her and sarah
> 
>  i too find it hard to see Bethany as bully as a victim


Im not so sure, she likes to roll the nasty viciousness out but so far shes been let off any consequences, now maybe shes done her usual on these ladies and for once shes getting the bees she poked stinging her.

Bullying is horrible and it should be stopped, but the girl needs to learn a life lesson about if your vile to some it might come back on you doubled.

But as this is a instant s/l we know not the history . As portrayed shes acting the innocent lamb! Now shes being cyber bullied, which needs to be aired as a discussion, yet is a stroppy selfish uncaring vile sprog really someone we can have credible empathy for and be educated by.

Pheleen moving in on Ilene and undermining Jason is delicious,

----------

flappinfanny (06-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> todd was good with bethany, also good he keeps friendly terms with her and sarah
> 
>  i too find it hard to see Bethany as bully as a victim


Im not so sure, she likes to roll the nasty viciousness out but so far shes been let off any consequences, now maybe shes done her usual on these ladies and for once shes getting the bees she poked stinging her.

Bullying is horrible and it should be stopped, but the girl needs to learn a life lesson about if your vile to some it might come back on you doubled.

But as this is a instant s/l we know not the history . As portrayed shes acting the innocent lamb! Now shes being cyber bullied, which needs to be aired as a discussion, yet is a stroppy selfish uncaring vile sprog really someone we can have credible empathy for and be educated by.

Pheleen moving in on Ilene and undermining Jason is delicious,

----------

flappinfanny (06-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

two things wrong for me, but I am a pedant....



1. Faye was cyber bullied via her phone etc.....yawn here we go again

2. the 'gang' surrounding Bethany in the middle of the playground to yank her hair etc in full view of staff, - at least send them around the side of the building...

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2016), flappinfanny (06-03-2016), lizann (06-03-2016), parkerman (06-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Why is everyone (especially Billy) assuming the worst because Marta stole a phone and twenty quid?  Good people commit crimes when desperate after all.  :Ponder: 




> todd was good with bethany, also good he keeps friendly terms with her and sarah


I knew Todd, the street's newest resident agony uncle, would come along when Bethany was sitting alone and miserable on the bench.  :Big Grin: 




> i too find it hard to see bethany as bully victim


I think anyone can be a victim of bullying, just like anyone can be a victim of domestic abuse.  The Callum experience has changed Bethany - the fact she no longer wears a full face of make-up or tries to act older than her age is evidence of this.

For me the main problem with this storyline is that there's been no build up to her living in terror of this gang.  No doubt she was stroppy and gave as good as she got with them at first, but she's been worn down by their nastiness.  I'd like to have been shown this further change in her.




> Im not so sure, she likes to roll the nasty viciousness out but so far shes been let off any consequences, now maybe shes done her usual on these ladies and for once shes getting the bees she poked stinging her.


No doubt you're right and she did something to wind these girls up, but I see Bethany as stroppy not outright vicious.  I don't think she's a bad person but, like most teenagers, she thinks she knows it all and isn't afraid to tell everyone that.

----------

flappinfanny (06-03-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

I would like the story to show that Marta is a thief and made fools out of Eva and Billy and not be as predictable as people are thinking, as this does happen, some immigrants can be thieves.

----------


## Dazzle

> I would like the story to show that Marta is a thief and made fools out of Eva and Billy and not be as predictable as people are thinking, as this does happen, some immigrants can be thieves.


Some members of _any_ group of people will almost certainly be criminals.  

Marta is obviously a vulnerable young girl who wants to go home but she was being held against her will, so I wouldn't class her as an immigrant.  Slavery is a problem in this country and Corrie painting one as a cynical thief who's taken advantage of kindness could inflame prejudice - so I hope they don't go there.

----------

flappinfanny (06-03-2016), parkerman (06-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I would like the story to show that Marta is a thief and made fools out of Eva and Billy and not be as predictable as people are thinking, as this does happen, some immigrants can be thieves.


It would put a spin on things for sure but I think it will be the more predictable slavery storyline going by the spoilers released so far

----------


## tammyy2j

Erica and Dev's relationship woes was painful to watch 

Part of me now cant wait for Phelan to fleece and con Jason just to see the look on Eileen's face 

Tim was great 

I like Todd, Bruno plays him so well

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2016), flappinfanny (06-03-2016), lizann (06-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

It struck me as odd that Sarah had what appeared to be a routine scan so late in her pregnancy. Normal ultrasound scans are done at about 12 and 20 weeks, and it's at the latter one that the baby's sex is usually identified.  

Of course, Sarah didn't realise she was pregnant until about 20 weeks, but from the experience of someone I know, the routine scans are still done as close to the usual time as possible in those circumstances and not left until many months later.

----------

flappinfanny (08-03-2016), parkerman (06-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Yes she looks ready for the labour ward for sure

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2016), flappinfanny (08-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

sometimes a 36 week scan if there are any concerns?

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> sometimes a 36 week scan if there are any concerns?


No concerns were mentioned though, which is why it struck me as strange. Also, she was asked if she wanted to know the sex of the baby as if it was the first time she'd been asked.

----------

lizann (08-03-2016), Perdita (06-03-2016), sarah c (06-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Well that was pretty ropy for even CS.  Les Dennis is terrible as Michael, I have tried to get on with him, but he cannot act and the scripts are awful and it's embarrassing to watch.  Also the scenes with the election in Roy's was over the top even for CS.  When did CS lose the ability to be funny?

The only decent scenes were with Eva, Billy and Marta.

----------


## Dazzle

> Well that was pretty ropy for even CS.  Les Dennis is terrible as Michael, I have tried to get on with him, but he cannot act and the scripts are awful and it's embarrassing to watch.  Also the scenes with the election in Roy's was over the top even for CS.  When did CS lose the ability to be funny?
> 
> The only decent scenes were with Eva, Billy and Marta.


I felt almost the complete opposite to you about Monday's episodes!  :Big Grin: 

I do agree about the Michael/Phelan thread. Similar scenes have been played out almost word for word so many time over the past few years in Corrie that it's beyond a joke. How can a storyline be both boring and frustrating at the same time?  :Wal2l: 

As for the rest, I thought the scripts were excellent and full of amusing details and lines that had me chortling. Sally's speech at the end was admittedly more cringeworthy than rousing, but I think it would have been entertaining given some rehearsal (we know soap actors get little to no rehearsal time because of the rate episodes are churned out nowadays).

The Marta storyline has taken a very sinister turn. Billy obviously wasn't happy to leave her, so I hope he checks up on her soon.

----------

maidmarian (09-03-2016), Perdita (08-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh  h!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l: 

Yes, I am talking about the by-election.......

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh  h!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I am talking about the by-election.......


who holds a by-election/Council debate in a cafÃ©? In front of 6 people.....?

and what about the other candidates? come on it isn't just between Norris and Sally.....

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), lizann (09-03-2016), parkerman (09-03-2016), Rear window (17-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

we have a new extra who speaks in salon, hire him david ye can gel together  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), tammyy2j (10-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> we have a new extra who speaks in salon, hire him david ye can gel together


Him and his hair made me laugh.  :Big Grin: 

Nice scenes of the Platts playing happy families at the bistro. Am I correct in sensing that was the calm before the inevitable storm...

----------

lizann (10-03-2016), tammyy2j (10-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Him and his hair made me laugh. 
> 
> Nice scenes of the Platts playing happy families at the bistro. Am I correct in sensing that was the calm before the inevitable storm...


I like Bethany with Kylie and David and also I want more scenes of her with Uncle Nicky  :Stick Out Tongue:  I couldn't care less about Sarah Louise 

I found the acting from Tina at the bully's house very bad 

Gail pandering like a lost puppy to injured Michael was nauseating

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), flappinfanny (14-03-2016), lizann (10-03-2016), sarah c (10-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Newspapers going on about sarahs bent finger when she went round the house. Its on twitter too. Crazy
I think micheal comes across as desperate as Gail is for him the way he is going on about eileen.

----------

Dazzle (12-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Newspapers going on about sarahs bent finger when she went round the house. Its on twitter too. Crazy
I think micheal comes across as desperate as Gail is for him the way he is going on about eileen.

----------


## Dazzle

> Newspapers going on about sarahs bent finger when she went round the house. Its on twitter too. Crazy


I just googled that and you're right the fuss about a bendy finger is crazy.  :Wal2l:

----------


## lizann

i wouldn't think eileen would be phelan's type but he would do anything and anyone to gain more money

----------

flappinfanny (14-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> i wouldn't think eileen would be phelan's type but he would do anything and anyone to gain more money


I suspect it's all about winning the Grimshaws' trust and getting his hands on Jason's business.  Getting one over on Michael was no doubt an added bonus.

----------

flappinfanny (14-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I suspect it's all about winning the Grimshaws' trust and getting his hands on Jason's business.  Getting one over on Michael was no doubt an added bonus.


Why is Phelan out to destroy Jason and his mother too?  I donÂ´t remember them being involved in the Owen/Anna storyline  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dazzle

> Why is Phelan out to destroy Jason and his mother too?  I donÂ´t remember them being involved in the Owen/Anna storyline


It's nothing to do with Anna and Owen; Phelan just wants Jason's business.  That's my interpretation of what's going on anyway after seeing him gazing intently at the Jason's Construction sign. I might be way off course...  :Embarrassment:

----------

alan45 (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (14-03-2016), Glen1 (12-03-2016), lizann (12-03-2016), parkerman (12-03-2016), Perdita (12-03-2016), sarah c (13-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> It's nothing to do with Anna and Owen; Phelan just wants Jason's business.  That's my interpretation of what's going on anyway after seeing him gazing intently at the Jason's Construction sign. I might be way off course...


That would make sense and would fit in with PhelanÂ´s character  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (12-03-2016), flappinfanny (14-03-2016), Glen1 (12-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## mariba

> Some members of _any_ group of people will almost certainly be criminals.  
> 
> Marta is obviously a vulnerable young girl who wants to go home but she was being held against her will, so I wouldn't class her as an immigrant.  Slavery is a problem in this country and Corrie painting one as a cynical thief who's taken advantage of kindness could inflame prejudice - so I hope they don't go there.


What annoys me with this storyline is, that O'Driscolls are the ones keeping her as a slave. It's always the Irish in Corrie who are criminals and bad ones!!

----------

flappinfanny (14-03-2016)

----------


## mariba

> It's nothing to do with Anna and Owen; Phelan just wants Jason's business.  That's my interpretation of what's going on anyway after seeing him gazing intently at the Jason's Construction sign. I might be way off course...


I hope he will clean them out!!! I used to like Eileen, but the way she's treated Michael recently, she deserves everything that's coming to her..And Jason is just plain stupid!
I miss the actor playing Owen, would love to see his reaction on Phelan..

----------

Brucie (16-03-2016), flappinfanny (14-03-2016), lizann (14-03-2016), Perdita (13-03-2016), Snagglepus (14-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## mariba

> It's nothing to do with Anna and Owen; Phelan just wants Jason's business.  That's my interpretation of what's going on anyway after seeing him gazing intently at the Jason's Construction sign. I might be way off course...


I hope he will clean them out!!! I used to like Eileen, but the way she's treated Michael recently, she deserves everything that's coming to her..And Jason is just plain stupid!
I miss the actor playing Owen, would love to see his reaction on Phelan..

----------


## Perdita

> I hope he will clean them out!!! I used to like Eileen, but the way she's treated Michael recently, she deserves everything that's coming to her..And Jason is just plain stupid!
> I miss the actor playing Owen, would love to see his reaction on Phelan..


Jason losing his business might be part of his exit from Coronation Street

----------

flappinfanny (14-03-2016), sarah c (13-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Jason losing his business might be part of his exit from Coronation Street


but in leaving it would be good to see Tony storm back and batter Phelan?


just as a guest appearance

----------

Brucie (16-03-2016), Dazzle (13-03-2016), flappinfanny (14-03-2016), lizann (13-03-2016), Perdita (13-03-2016), Snagglepus (14-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> but in leaving it would be good to see Tony storm back and batter Phelan?
> 
> 
> just as a guest appearance


I was thinking exactly the same  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (14-03-2016), sarah c (13-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I think Derek will get involved and Gemma in some way. Tony and Owen will never return

----------


## flappinfanny

> What annoys me with this storyline is, that O'Driscolls are the ones keeping her as a slave. It's always the Irish in Corrie who are criminals and bad ones!!


EastEnders are as bad.

----------


## lizann

> I think Derek will get involved and Gemma in some way. Tony and Owen will never return


 with phelan, why?

----------


## lizann

> I think Derek will get involved and Gemma in some way. Tony and Owen will never return


 with phelan, why?

----------


## Perdita

> I think Derek will get involved and Gemma in some way. Tony and Owen will never return


Tony certainly wonÂ´t if they kill him off off-screen  as it has been reported   :Sad:

----------


## lizann

eileen is so gullible

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2016), flappinfanny (15-03-2016), Glen1 (16-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> eileen is so gullible


She deserves everything she gets.

----------

Brucie (16-03-2016), Glen1 (16-03-2016), lizann (16-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

One of young lads in the Kebab shop harassing Chesney is Brayden Fletcher (Kelvin Fletcher's) little brother.

I liked Audrey's hat and I love chavvy biscuit eating Gemini.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2016), Glen1 (16-03-2016), lizann (16-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I liked Audrey's hat and I love chavvy biscuit eating Gemini.


I'm not sure I can take more than _very_ small doses of Gemma.  :Big Grin: 

I wonder where the Kylie/Freddie story is leading?

It takes a lot for me to sympathise with Anna Windass, but her being called a liar after pouring her heart out did just that. Eileen had already made her mind up before Anna stepped in the house, so I think the latter not getting her story perfect due to nervousness made little to no difference to whether she'd be believed.

I really can't wait for the truth about Phelan to come out and that smug look to be wiped off Eileen's face!  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (16-03-2016), Glen1 (16-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> eileen is so gullible


She has known Anna for some time but believes a stranger Phelan

I like Freddie and his new friendship with Kylie, this softer side to her is shown just as she will be caught out for Callum's murder

Gemma was a right gobby mare but worked well in her scenes with Ches and David, potential romance in the future with one of them 

Eileen and Jason deserve all that is coming to them from Phelan 

I can't wait for Michael to exit

----------

flappinfanny (16-03-2016), Glen1 (16-03-2016), lizann (16-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I agree, Eileen and co have got what's coming to them and serves them right.  Eileen's been round the block 23 times, so you would think she would have a bit more sense, she not a slapper like Liz McMutton.  I suppose we wouldn't have a storyline with Phelan would we.   :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree, Eileen and co have got what's coming to them and serves them right.  Eileen's been round the block 23 times, *so you would think she would have a bit more sense*, she not a slapper like Liz McMutton.  I suppose we wouldn't have a storyline with Phelan would we.


That's one of the problem with Corrie nowadays: characters being made stupid to fit in with storylines.  Carla's another example at the moment.

----------

alan45 (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016), Glen1 (16-03-2016), lizann (16-03-2016), Perdita (16-03-2016), tammyy2j (17-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm not sure I can take more than _very_ small doses of Gemma. 
> 
> I wonder where the Kylie/Freddie story is leading?
> 
> It takes a lot for me to sympathise with Anna Windass, but her being called a liar after pouring her heart out did just that. Eileen had already made her mind up before Anna stepped in the house, so I think the latter not getting her story perfect due to nervousness made little to no difference to whether she'd be believed.
> 
> I really can't wait for the truth about Phelan to come out and that smug look to be wiped off Eileen's face!


I think Gemini will grow on most of us that are not too keen at the moment ... I too hope Phelan will be found out and a lot of residents on Coronation Street will feel stupid having put their trust in him  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2016), Glen1 (16-03-2016), tammyy2j (17-03-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> I wonder where the Kylie/Freddie story is leading?
> 
>  :


Seems to be more to it than just a quick contact. Can't get past still thinking Callum is alive, and is Freddie going to be providing a safe haven for Kylie in the future ?

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Seems to be more to it than just a quick contact. Can't get past still thinking Callum is alive, and is Freddie going to be providing a safe haven for Kylie in the future ?


I donÂ´t believe Callum is still alive ... I think we would have seen some spooky things going on because he would not be able to stay silent for over 6 months now .... I like to see more of Freddie, hope he stays on after Kylie leaves

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016), Glen1 (17-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

dev looking like daniel craig, good one gemma  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016), Glen1 (17-03-2016), Perdita (16-03-2016), Splashy (16-03-2016), tammyy2j (17-03-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> I think Derek will get involved and Gemma in some way. Tony and Owen will never return


Who is Derek?

----------


## lizann

> Who is Derek?


 derek is kylie's new older mate, his wife died she used to a regular at audrey's salon

----------


## lizann

> Who is Derek?


 derek is kylie's new older mate, his wife died she used to a regular at audrey's salon

----------


## Snagglepus

> derek is kylie's new older mate, his wife died she used to a regular at audrey's salon


Still didn't know who Derek was so had look it up, you mean Freddie. 
That is the problem with mixing real names and character names as they don't use their real names in the show.

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate post

----------


## lizann

sorry thought the name was derek not freddie, more confused now

----------


## Perdita

> sorry thought the name was derek not freddie, more confused now


+
Derek Griffiths plays Freddie, the widower who has become friendly with Kylie

----------

lizann (17-03-2016)

----------


## Brucie

When Tracy's latest business venture fails she should open up a branch of Specsavers, with her next windfall from the Money Tree, because if Eileen seriously "fancies the pants off" Phelan, then there is a serious need for an optician on the street!

----------

alan45 (20-03-2016), Dazzle (17-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016), Glen1 (17-03-2016), lizann (17-03-2016), parkerman (17-03-2016), tammyy2j (17-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> When Tracy's latest business venture fails she should open up a branch of Specsavers, with her next windfall from the Money Tree, because if Eileen seriously "fancies the pants off" Phelan, then there is a serious need for an optician on the street!


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, all comes down to chemistry rather than looks   :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, all comes down to chemistry rather than looks


For me it's nothing to do with Phelan's looks per se, but the sleazy, slimy sex offender vibes he so blatantly gives out...  :Sick:

----------

alan45 (20-03-2016), Brucie (17-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016), Glen1 (17-03-2016), lizann (18-03-2016), parkerman (17-03-2016), Perdita (17-03-2016), sarah c (17-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> For me it's nothing to do with Phelan's looks per se, but the sleazy, slimy sex offender vibes he so blatantly gives out...


yes you almost expect to see a slug slime trail behind him as he moves?

----------

Brucie (17-03-2016), Dazzle (17-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016), Glen1 (17-03-2016), lizann (17-03-2016), mariba (17-03-2016), parkerman (17-03-2016), tammyy2j (17-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Gemma is very entertaining more so now she is not with Callum

----------

Brucie (18-03-2016), Dazzle (18-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

eileen likes attention and phelan is giving her that

----------

Dazzle (18-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Eileen looks a lot better these days they have obviously restyled her to build up to the phelan affair. I hated how smug she was when she was talking to Anna. The worst relationship has to be the fireman. That was awful. No chemistry

----------

Dazzle (18-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

eileen's best chemistry has always been with steve

----------

flappinfanny (19-03-2016), parkerman (18-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Don't! Just don't! 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!  !!!!!!!!!

And yes, I am completely underwhelmed with the amount of research the Corrie team put into Council by-elections. :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (19-03-2016), sarah c (19-03-2016), swmc66 (19-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Don't! Just don't! 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> And yes, I am completely underwhelmed with the amount of research the Corrie team put into Council by-elections.


Couldn't agree more.  Utter Tosh. 

The Eva and Billy scenes in the car were good, the rest of the double bill tonight was third rate. 

I hope Stuart Blackbird has now left the building!    :Angry:

----------

lizann (19-03-2016), parkerman (19-03-2016), swmc66 (19-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

two bad episodes especially the carry on farce arrests at o driscolls house

----------

flappinfanny (19-03-2016), parkerman (19-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I wouldn't disagree with that. But at least in true Corrie style, even the arrests were quite farcical.

----------

flappinfanny (19-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Don't! Just don't! 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> And yes, I am completely underwhelmed with the amount of research the Corrie team put into Council by-elections.


don't forget just securing Rita's vote could swing it either way??!!

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016), Glen1 (19-03-2016), lizann (19-03-2016), parkerman (19-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

So no Labour, Conservative, LibDem, UKIP candidates then......

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016), Perdita (19-03-2016), sarah c (19-03-2016), swmc66 (19-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I was disapointed we did not get any council count scenes. Hardly felt the buzz of an election. Did'nt even get to know exact votes. Agree independent candidates would not have got in in an area that is no doubt a labour stronghold. What a farce.

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (19-03-2016), parkerman (19-03-2016), Perdita (19-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> don't forget just securing Rita's vote could swing it either way??!!


The elections were farcical, what did Sally have to do to get Dame Reeta's vote, a years supply of Gin? and a promise she could warble out an old ditty at Sally's inaugural speech.  :Moonie:

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), parkerman (19-03-2016), sarah c (19-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

See below!

----------


## parkerman

It will now be interesting to see how Corrie handles Sally being on the Council. If their knowledge of how by-elections work is anything to go by, then I won't hold my breath. 

Of course, the whole of Manchester Council is up for election in May.......

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (20-03-2016), Perdita (19-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> So no Labour, Conservative, LibDem, UKIP candidates then......


No, just Sally and Norris.

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (20-03-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> So no Labour, Conservative, LibDem, UKIP candidates then......


No, just Sally and Norris.

----------


## sarah c

> No, just Sally and Norris.


and Ritas vote swung it.....

----------

flappinfanny (20-03-2016)

----------


## alan45

The results of the North Korean election are more realistic.

Sadly this was a great idea for a storyline ruined by an appalling piece of writing.

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (20-03-2016), parkerman (20-03-2016), sarah c (20-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Do the cast realise how pitiful this show has become?  I would almost be ashamed to record some of those scenes.  This fine cast deserves better material and so do we!

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), parkerman (20-03-2016), sarah c (20-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Do the cast realise how pitiful this show has become?  I would almost be ashamed to record some of those scenes.  This fine cast deserves better material and so do we!


Couldn't agree more, ff. Sally Dynevor, Malcolm Hebden and Joe Duttine are certainly three of Corrie's finest actors, but this by-election nonsense was woeful and must have put them in a really difficult position having to make something of it.

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (21-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I've nothing much to add to all of your very pertinent comments about the execrable election storyline, except to note my bemusement that there was no sense of excitement or that it would have been a _huge_ deal for those involved. All we got was Sally gloating and a dismayed Norris - which are hardly unusual scenes.

I thought Aidan's contrived and poorly executed rescue of Marta, Eva and Billy was equally as cringeworthy. It definitely did _not_ make Aidan look the hero (which I'm sure was what was intended).  Now that Marta's served her purpose as a paper-thin plot device no doubt she'll never be mentioned again.  :Wal2l: 

Equally as unlikely was an angry Kevin managing to restrain himself from confronting Phelan.  I was quite looking forward to that, so I hope Kevin will get him alone to make it clear to him that he'll pay sooner or later.

----------

alan45 (22-03-2016), flappinfanny (21-03-2016), parkerman (21-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kevin don't have the smarts to outwit and threaten Phelan imo 

With Owen gone and Jason, Gary and Michael not too smart either, I think it could be left to Todd as Tony isn't returning

----------

flappinfanny (21-03-2016), lizann (21-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Kevin don't have the smarts to outwit and threaten Phelan imo 
> 
> With Owen gone and Jason, Gary and Michael not too smart either, I think it could be left to Todd as Tony isn't returning


Kevin might not be as clever as Phelan, but the latter is so cocky he'll make a mistake sooner or later. However, I agree Todd is the likeliest person to cotton on to Phelan's dastardly ways and outwit him. He already smells a rat.

----------

flappinfanny (21-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Kevin might not be as clever as Phelan, but the latter is so cocky he'll make a mistake sooner or later. However, I agree Todd is the likeliest person to cotton on to Phelan's dastardly ways and outwit him. He already smells a rat.


I think Todd could fight dirty just like Phelan

Where is Gary, he wont be happy hearing the lies that his mam and Phelan had an affair

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (21-03-2016), lizann (21-03-2016), Perdita (21-03-2016), swmc66 (21-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Jason, Gary and Michael not too smart either, I


ha ha ha that has to be the ultimate understatement????

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2016), flappinfanny (21-03-2016), parkerman (21-03-2016), tammyy2j (21-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> The results of the North Korean election are more realistic.


That's funny.   :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

Mary the midwife  :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2016), flappinfanny (22-03-2016), lizann (21-03-2016), mariba (24-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Mary the midwife


 calling todd for an update  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Mary the midwife


 calling todd for an update  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (22-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Todd, Mary, Craig and David were all great 

Todd knows there is more to Phelan and Anna's past than an affair 

I may have underestimated Kevin, he handled Phelan well by sending the wine over showing he is flush with cash and also has Anna

Gemma standing up to Bethany's bullies was nice

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2016), flappinfanny (22-03-2016), lizann (22-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Sarah in Labour reminded me of this:



 :Big Grin: 

Another thing that made me laugh out loud was Nick 35.  :Rotfl:

----------

lizann (22-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Another thing that made me laugh out loud was Nick 35.


I didn't think Nick's age would ever be mentioned again because Ben Price is so obviously a decade older. Better to avoid the subject altogether I think.

I was pleased to see Kevin manage to get Phelan to lose his cool, and Eileen to have fleeting second thoughts about her new beau.

All the nods to the past between Sarah and Todd were nostalgic.  I hope she'll me able to bond with her baby.  Todd should be godfather.

It was nice that we got to see Marta get her happy ending.  I didn't expect to see her again, so well done Corrie (even if it was too little too late in my opinion).

----------

Splashy (24-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

ben price needs to dye his hair get rid of the grey, if nick is "35"

----------

flappinfanny (24-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

harry platt and no sign of grandda martin visiting 

 bye bye mikey no loss, wonder does he return for eileen or gail better if he don't return

----------

flappinfanny (24-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

harry platt and no sign of grandda martin visiting 

 bye bye mikey no loss, wonder does he return for eileen or gail better if he don't return

----------


## Perdita

> harry platt and no sign of grandda martin visiting 
> 
>  bye bye mikey no loss, wonder does he return for eileen or gail better if he don't return


Mikey will be back in a couple of months, donÂ´t think he will get back with either Gail or Eileen ... maybe he will get together with Liz  :Lol:

----------

flappinfanny (24-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Not much of an improvement from Monday. Best bit apart from the end  :Cheer:   ......  NO!  Can't think of anything.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Mikey will be back in a couple of months, donÂ´t think he will get back with either Gail or Eileen ... maybe he will get together with Liz


That's what the old slapper deserves.

----------


## lizann

> Mikey will be back in a couple of months, donÂ´t think he will get back with either Gail or Eileen ... maybe he will get together with Liz


 his heart would pack in from liz

 what reason would mikey have to return, donate a kidney to "son" andy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Mikey will be back in a couple of months, donÂ´t think he will get back with either Gail or Eileen ... maybe he will get together with Liz


 his heart would pack in from liz

 what reason would mikey have to return, donate a kidney to "son" andy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> what reason would mikey have to return,


He'll realise he can't live without Gail, the love of his life.......

----------

tammyy2j (25-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

who would give or do business with eva over the phone, did they sense she looks blonde and booby  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mariba

Eva isn't only blonde with boobies, she's also nice, I've always liked this character. I suppose you can hear if someone is nice over the phone too.  :Smile:

----------

lizann (24-03-2016), parkerman (24-03-2016), Perdita (24-03-2016), Splashy (25-03-2016), tammyy2j (25-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Eva isn't only blonde with boobies, she's also nice, I've always liked this character. I suppose you can hear if someone is nice over the phone too.


 i like her as well but never thought she was business smart to save the factory

----------


## lizann

> Eva isn't only blonde with boobies, she's also nice, I've always liked this character. I suppose you can hear if someone is nice over the phone too.


 i like her as well but never thought she was business smart to save the factory

----------


## Perdita

> i like her as well but never thought she was business smart to save the factory


She has not quite saved the factory yet .. but she got the buyer to have a meeting so first step has been made  :Smile:

----------

Splashy (25-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Made me chuckle when Tim told Tyrone that he could just be come an instant taxi driver, Im sure \Tyrone would even pass the CRB check.

But then mini cabs MOTs are also very specialist and not done by the local garage but for me I use the local bus companies set up for my cars as its not your standard MOT, but in corrie Kev does them. 

Sarah needs to allow grandma thug in,it would be a stabalizing emotionl propr fot hrt knoeing domr good is comming to the lady thst lodt her on due to her stupidity.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Made me chuckle when Tim told Tyrone that he could just be come an instant taxi driver, Im sure \Tyrone would even pass the CRB check.

But then mini cabs MOTs are also very specialist and not done by the local garage but for me I use the local bus companies set up for my cars as its not your standard MOT, but in corrie Kev does them. 

Sarah needs to allow grandma thug in,it would be a stabalizing emotionl propr fot hrt knoeing domr good is comming to the lady thst lodt her on due to her stupidity.

----------


## flappinfanny

duplicate post.

----------


## flappinfanny

I just want to punch Tracey Luv in the face!

When did Eileen become a grade A bitch? 

Gail you are better off without Michael.  You can do so much better.

Poor episodes again tonight.  I just hope Michael stays in Brighton with his choc ices and 99's.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Glen1 (26-03-2016), lizann (26-03-2016), Splashy (26-03-2016), swmc66 (26-03-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I just want to punch Tracey Luv in the face!
> 
> When did Eileen become a grade A bitch? 
> 
> Gail you are better off without Michael.  You can do so much better.
> 
> Poor episodes again tonight.  I just hope Michael stays in Brighton with his choc ices and 99's.




I'm with you on wanting to punch Tracey in the face. Kate Ford portrays that evil character just so well.

I'll bet Michael never gets as far as Stockport with his choc ices and 69's (dyslexia lures).

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (26-03-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I just want to punch Tracey Luv in the face!
> 
> When did Eileen become a grade A bitch? 
> 
> Gail you are better off without Michael.  You can do so much better.
> 
> Poor episodes again tonight.  I just hope Michael stays in Brighton with his choc ices and 99's.




I'm with you on wanting to punch Tracey in the face. Kate Ford portrays that evil character just so well.

I'll bet Michael never gets as far as Stockport with his choc ices and 69's (dyslexia lures).

----------


## Dazzle

So it seems the Corrie writers agree with our view that Tracy is "nasty, juvenile and boring".  If you feel that way, do something about her for goodness sake!

At this rate Carla's going to leave in the back of a police car having murdered her nemesis - and who could blame her?  I'd certainly cheer at seeing the back of smug Tracy (who had the hypocrisy to call Carla smug on Friday)!

Hasn't Gail heard of a phone?  It seems now Michael's left Weatherfield, he's incommunicado...  :Wal2l: 




> When did Eileen become a grade A bitch?


Probably about the same time Gail became the village idiot...




> I'm with you on wanting to punch Tracey in the face. _Kate Ford portrays that evil character just so well._


I can't agree with that sorry!  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), parkerman (26-03-2016), Perdita (26-03-2016), swmc66 (26-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm with you on wanting to punch Tracey in the face. *Kate Ford portrays that evil character just so well.*
> 
> .



 :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), parkerman (26-03-2016), swmc66 (26-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Hasn't Gail heard of a phone?  It seems now Michael's left Weatherfield, he's incommunicado...


Phone no. 99 99 99 99?



> I can't agree with that sorry!


Me neither! :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), lizann (26-03-2016), Perdita (26-03-2016), swmc66 (26-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Hasn't Gail heard of a phone?  It seems now Michael's left Weatherfield, he's incommunicado...


It would fit in with soapland that all the residents of a street seem to have each otherÂ´s mobile phone number (even if they are not friendly with each other )  yet the one person that should have MichaelÂ´s phone number, his estranged wife, does not ... :Big Grin:   :Cartman:

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (28-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), parkerman (26-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I agree that micheal has a sulky face like its the end of the world. Unbearable

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (28-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I agree that micheal has a sulky face like its the end of the world. Unbearable


That's his "poor me" face.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I agree that micheal has a sulky face like its the end of the world. Unbearable


That's his "poor me" face.

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

The erstwhile Bungling Burglar has surely outlived his time on the Street. He just goes from one pathetic, unbelievabale storyline to another. Quite why women are fighting over him is something of a mystery to me.

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> The erstwhile Bungling Burglar has surely outlived his time on the Street. He just goes from one pathetic, unbelievabale storyline to another. Quite why women are fighting over him is something of a mystery to me.


Well, Eileen binned him. As for Gail, well, she is just pathetic and so is he . No-one else is fighting over him ……..well, maybe Eccles ?

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), parkerman (27-03-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> The erstwhile Bungling Burglar has surely outlived his time on the Street. He just goes from one pathetic, unbelievabale storyline to another. Quite why women are fighting over him is something of a mystery to me.


Well, Eileen binned him. As for Gail, well, she is just pathetic and so is he . No-one else is fighting over him â¦â¦..well, maybe Eccles ?

----------


## Mo Mouse

A bully in his own backyard.  One of the most pathetic characters on Corrie ever. When he finally gets rejected by all the vulnerable women that he preys on, I think his best way forward would be the Soup Kitchen where Dennis Tanner was hanging out. The one that good, Christian Sophie never goes anywhere near these days because it isn't in a current storyline.

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Yes i forgot that when she is not in a relationship she is saving the world. As for micheal he is miserable and a user. I mean being dumped by eileen and next day chasing gail. Shows hes just after a roof over his head. He is coming back though after his stint in the theatre so will be back with gail and will gloat when he sees what happens to eileen. Or it all comes out when he is back and he has to choose between gail and eileen. Wonder who will be the lucky one

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Yes i forgot that when she is not in a relationship she is saving the world. As for micheal he is miserable and a user. I mean being dumped by eileen and next day chasing gail. Shows hes just after a roof over his head. He is coming back though after his stint in the theatre so will be back with gail and will gloat when he sees what happens to eileen. Or it all comes out when he is back and he has to choose between gail and eileen. Wonder who will be the lucky one


You've just spoilt my Easter Sunday saying he is coming back. The fat fool.

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Yes i forgot that when she is not in a relationship she is saving the world. As for micheal he is miserable and a user. I mean being dumped by eileen and next day chasing gail. Shows hes just after a roof over his head. He is coming back though after his stint in the theatre so will be back with gail and will gloat when he sees what happens to eileen. Or it all comes out when he is back and he has to choose between gail and eileen. Wonder who will be the lucky one


You've just spoilt my Easter Sunday, saying he is coming back. The fat fool.

----------


## flappinfanny

> You've just spoilt my Easter Sunday saying he is coming back. The fat fool.


  :Rotfl:

----------


## swmc66

Do You think derek will cover For kylie. I cant think why derek has just appeared there has to be a reason

----------


## Perdita

> Do You think derek will cover For kylie. I cant think why derek has just appeared there has to be a reason


I think you mean Freddie and yes, I too have been wondering about why this character was created.

----------

swmc66 (29-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Do You think derek will cover For kylie. I cant think why derek has just appeared there has to be a reason


I think she might confide in him. It was obvious she was thinking about Callum when Freddie was talking about the effect on a person of the death of someone close to them. She might end up blurting it all out to him one day.

I read somewhere else that Freddie will be around for a while and isn't just a short-term guest. Anyone know any more?

----------

flappinfanny (31-03-2016), Perdita (28-03-2016), swmc66 (29-03-2016), tammyy2j (30-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I read somewhere else that Freddie will be around for a while and isn't just a short-term guest. Anyone know any more?


Not on a General, i.e non-spoiler thread I don't! :Ninja:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I think she might confide in him. It was obvious she was thinking about Callum when Freddie was talking about the effect on a person of the death of someone close to them. She might end up blurting it all out to him one day.
> 
> I read somewhere else that Freddie will be around for a while and isn't just a short-term guest. Anyone know any more?


I believe he will be around for a while but have not seen anything about whether he will be involved in KylieÂ´s exit storyline or not.

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2016), flappinfanny (29-03-2016), swmc66 (29-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Not on a General, i.e non-spoiler thread I don't!


Oops!  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Go Todd! :Cheer:

----------

Brucie (29-03-2016), Dazzle (29-03-2016), flappinfanny (29-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), lizann (29-03-2016), Perdita (29-03-2016), swmc66 (29-03-2016), tammyy2j (30-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Todd was funny. Hate Tracys character even more. Hope this new producer kills her off

----------

Brucie (29-03-2016), Dazzle (29-03-2016), flappinfanny (29-03-2016), parkerman (29-03-2016), Perdita (29-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Go Todd!


Todd's great: one of my favourite characters, but so underused!  Bruno Langley deserves to be at the forefront of the show. He's head and shoulders above the likes of Fiz, Tyrone and Tracy (and much of the rest of the cast if truth be told) in the acting and personality stakes.




> Todd was funny. Hate Tracys character even more. *Hope this new producer kills her off*


That's probably top of my wishlist for Corrie characters, but sadly it's never likely to happen. As Ken and Deidre's daughter she's untouchable.

----------

Brucie (29-03-2016), flappinfanny (29-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), lizann (29-03-2016), parkerman (29-03-2016), Perdita (29-03-2016), tammyy2j (30-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I enjoyed Carla slapping Tracey.  The Todd scenes with Pehlan were very good also. How many times have we got to watch Tracey and Carla doing those scenes, we must have seen this at least a dozen times.  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), lizann (29-03-2016), parkerman (29-03-2016), Perdita (29-03-2016), tammyy2j (30-03-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Sean: "Thanks for the nosh Patrick".

----------

Dazzle (30-03-2016), flappinfanny (30-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I see it didn't take Anna long to revert to being a nasty cow. She had absolutely no sympathy that Izzy's in such pain she has to seek illegal pain relief!  And fancy virtually abducting Jake when his perfectly capable father was standing there!  :Wal2l: 

However, I've got to admit that Izzy's "funny turn" was hilarious...  :Lol: 

I'm finding it hard to believe in Michelle suddenly being so put upon. The way she keeps exclaiming that she's running three businesses (even in Liz's presence) you'd think she was doing so single-handedly.

----------

flappinfanny (31-03-2016), Snagglepus (31-03-2016), Splashy (01-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Why must they shoe horn Tracey into every scene? Why have they all of a sudden turned Sally from a snobby, annoying character into a hard faced cow. Are the script writer's using a young Maggie as their inspiration? I should not have done, but I did find the Izzy scenes amusing for all the wrong reasons. Terrible, terrible writing. The show goes from bad to worse.    :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2016), parkerman (31-03-2016), Snagglepus (31-03-2016), Splashy (01-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

If I had been Gary or Anna and seen Izzy in that much pain, I would have taken her to A&E, I know IzzyÂ´s doctor would not prescribe stronger painkillers but just treating the pain is not good enough, surely she should have an MRI scan and whatever else to find out what is causing it. She must have really hurt her hip when she fell out of the wheelchair and might need more than just treating the pain ??? :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2016), flappinfanny (01-04-2016), parkerman (31-03-2016), Splashy (02-04-2016), tammyy2j (03-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Soap characters, of course, won't go to the doctor, or call the police, or ring an ambulance, or do what any normal person would do in a given circumstance because it would interfere with a storyline so they prefer to be in a difficult or dangerous situation instead. My favourite soap reaction is where somebody is accidentally responsible for someone's death (like causing them to trip and fall down the stairs) when they decide to dispose of the body rather than just ring the police to report a tragic accident. I do it all the time I've lost count of the dead bodies I've got in my garden shed or buried under the floorboards.

----------

alan45 (31-03-2016), Dazzle (31-03-2016), flappinfanny (01-04-2016), Perdita (31-03-2016), Splashy (02-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Soap characters, of course, won't go to the doctor, or call the police, or ring an ambulance, or do what any normal person would do in a given circumstance because it would interfere with a storyline so they prefer to be in a difficult or dangerous situation instead. My favourite soap reaction is where somebody is accidentally responsible for someone's death (like causing them to trip and fall down the stairs) when they decide to dispose of the body rather than just ring the police to report a tragic accident. *I do it all the time I've lost count of the dead bodies I've got in my garden shed or buried under the floorboards.*


If any other member had said that I'd laugh it off, but I admit you've got me worried MoMo...  :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (01-04-2016), parkerman (31-03-2016), Splashy (02-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

over act much kym, bistro as wedding venue, rovers as stag venue, outsiders venturing in whats happening

----------

alan45 (02-04-2016), Splashy (02-04-2016), tammyy2j (03-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I actually thought Kym was quite good as the despairing Michelle - and I'm not usually a fan. As usual with Corrie recently though, this storyline of Michelle being at the end of her tether has come out of nowhere with no build-up so it's not very convincing.  Liz assuming the worst after a couple of meetings with her ex was well over-the-top!

I really feel sorry for people like Izzy suffering from chronic pain with no easy remedy. I know many are forced to seek alternative ways of deadening the pain as Izzy did.  What a horrible situation..  :Sad:

----------

alan45 (02-04-2016), flappinfanny (02-04-2016), Splashy (02-04-2016), tammyy2j (03-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Was anyone else unable to stop the playaway theme tune playing thru their head during the entire epp?

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2016), flappinfanny (02-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A big improvement from the start of the week. Liz has got a nerve, especially with her track record,  standing up for her lazy saintly sun.  If I were  Michelle I would run far away.  Mary is always good value, she made me smile tonight.

----------

alan45 (02-04-2016), Dazzle (02-04-2016), Splashy (03-04-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> Was anyone else unable to stop the playaway theme tune playing thru their head during the entire epp?


I take it this refers to Freddie Smith (Derek Griffiths)? 

I saw someone else mentioned about him being in Playaway, but a search on imdb doesn't show he was in it. The only kids programme I can see listed that I remember with him is Cabbages And Kings (1972-74)

----------


## Dazzle

> I take it this refers to Freddie Smith (Derek Griffiths)? 
> 
> I saw someone else mentioned about him being in Playaway, but a search on imdb doesn't show he was in it. The only kids programme I can see listed that I remember with him is Cabbages And Kings (1972-74)


Yes, Derek was in Play Away (and Play School).  I remember him very well.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35111054

----------

flappinfanny (03-04-2016), Perdita (02-04-2016), Splashy (03-04-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> Yes, Derek was in Play Away (and Play School).  I remember him very well.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35111054


Oh right. It looks like imdb is rather amiss in this case. They're normally on the ball with these things.

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2016), Splashy (03-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I actually thought Kym was quite good as the despairing Michelle - and I'm not usually a fan. As usual with Corrie recently though, this storyline of Michelle being at the end of her tether has come out of nowhere with no build-up so it's not very convincing.  Liz assuming the worst after a couple of meetings with her ex was well over-the-top!
> 
> I really feel sorry for people like Izzy suffering from chronic pain with no easy remedy. I know many are forced to seek alternative ways of deadening the pain as Izzy did.  What a horrible situation..



 is that an aprils fool joke about kyms acting

----------

Splashy (03-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> is that an aprils fool joke about kyms acting


No!  :Big Grin: 

I'm not a fan of Kym Marsh or her acting, but I didn't think there was anything wrong with her on Friday.  There are far worse actors in Corrie in my opinion.

----------

flappinfanny (03-04-2016), Splashy (03-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> No! 
> 
> I'm not a fan of Kym Marsh or her acting, but I didn't think there was anything wrong with her on Friday.  There are far worse actors in Corrie in my opinion.


The bar has been set very high.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (03-04-2016), Splashy (03-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Yes, Derek was in Play Away (and Play School).  I remember him very well.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35111054


Ah so I wasnt on a trip of incorrect memories then, I normally am so its  nice to be correct for once. Ive not checked but didnt he also appear in Pork Pie the sitcom and off shoot of Desmonds after the Desmond actor passed.Loved both of those shows, had a young Polly Page from ITV the Bill in it.

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2016), flappinfanny (03-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Yes, Derek was in Play Away (and Play School).  I remember him very well.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35111054


Ah so I wasnt on a trip of incorrect memories then, I normally am so its  nice to be correct for once. Ive not checked but didnt he also appear in Pork Pie the sitcom and off shoot of Desmonds after the Desmond actor passed.Loved both of those shows, had a young Polly Page from ITV the Bill in it.

----------

flappinfanny (03-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Was he a real hardcase in Playaway as well ?  Some actors just end up being typecast.

----------

flappinfanny (03-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Was he a real hardcase in Playaway as well ?  Some actors just end up being typecast.


 Yes, he kept tearing the heads off the puppets and, if I recall correctly, murdered a number of his fellow actors as well as a couple of kids on the show.

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2016), flappinfanny (03-04-2016), Perdita (03-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, he kept tearing the heads off the puppets and, if I recall correctly, murdered a number of his fellow actors as well as a couple of kids on the show.


Looking back it's obvious to me now that Derek's poor Play Away co-stars were terrified of him...  :Ninja:

----------

flappinfanny (03-04-2016), parkerman (03-04-2016), Perdita (03-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Ah so I wasnt on a trip of incorrect memories then, I normally am so its  nice to be correct for once. Ive not checked but didnt he also appear in Pork Pie the sitcom and off shoot of Desmonds after the Desmond actor passed.Loved both of those shows, had a young Polly Page from ITV the Bill in it.


I loved Desmonds.  Wasn't Polly from the Bill Gloria's best mate?   They had recently started repeating Desmonds on Sky on the African channel and it is still very funny.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Liz got Erica in to work the pub alone where was Eva and Sean, I presume Sarah Louise is on maternity leave  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mary was funny the only highlight

----------

flappinfanny (05-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Who does Tracy think she is to barge into the Bistro demanding Robert stops talking to Carla and listen to her?  And surely, if you think you are pregnant you would want to tell your man in private, not at his workplace?  :Wal2l:  :Searchme:

----------

alan45 (05-04-2016), Dazzle (04-04-2016), flappinfanny (05-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I wonder if they are having some sort of competition amongst the Corrie scriptwriters...? I thought that the by-election story was the absolute pits, but they seem to have managed to plumb the depths even further with this storyline about the garden fence. 

Let's hope someone wins the competition for the worst ever soap story soon and put us all out of our misery!

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2016), flappinfanny (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Thank goodness Tracy wasn't pregnant! I _really_ want Robert to stay strong and never get back with her. It's the very least she deserves. Unfortunately, we know she'll take her anger out on Carla and Nick if Robert refuses to back down.  

If the blackmail _is_ revealed, Tracy could go to prison for a very long time (a girl can dream...  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------

flappinfanny (05-04-2016), Glen1 (05-04-2016), Perdita (05-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

robert knows the truth about the fire he should blab to all and not take her back

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), flappinfanny (05-04-2016), Glen1 (05-04-2016), Perdita (05-04-2016), tammyy2j (05-04-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Thank goodness Tracy wasn't pregnant! I _really_
> If the blackmail _is_ revealed, Tracy could go to prison for a very long time (a girl can dream... ).


sadly it is Tracey's word vs Carla's re the blackmail?

Carla was trying hard to persuade Nick t sell and move, and 'helped' things on their way by 'gifting' the money?

that's the answer Tracey will give

----------

flappinfanny (05-04-2016), Glen1 (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> sadly it is Tracey's word vs Carla's re the blackmail?


I was thinking that Robert could testify against Tracy, but I know it's never going to happen and she's not going to be jailed for the blackmail.  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (05-04-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> I was thinking that Robert could testify against Tracy, but I know it's never going to happen and she's not going to be jailed for the blackmail.


Hearsay I believe?

----------


## alan45

> I wonder if they are having some sort of competition amongst the Corrie scriptwriters...? I thought that the by-election story was the absolute pits, but they seem to have managed to plumb the depths even further with this storyline about the garden fence. 
> 
> Let's hope someone wins the competition for the worst ever soap story soon and put us all out of our misery!


The by-election story had the potential to be a fantastic storyline but it was poorly scripted and not thought through. They could have prolonged the canvassing between Norris and Sally.  I think they have really shot themselves in the foot with the way they handled it.  There could have been some great stories come out of the Councillor Metcalfe character but alas they have made her election too far fetched to give any credence to the whole thing.  A wasted opportunity

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), flappinfanny (05-04-2016), parkerman (05-04-2016), sarah c (05-04-2016), tammyy2j (05-04-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> The by-election story had the potential to be a fantastic storyline but it was poorly scripted and not thought through. They could have prolonged the canvassing between Norris and Sally.  I think they have really shot themselves in the foot with the way they handled it.  There could have been some great stories come out of the Councillor Metcalfe character but alas they have made her election too far fetched to give any credence to the whole thing.  A wasted opportunity


its really just been orchestrated to bring about the escalated Yasmeen vs Sally feud?

----------


## Dazzle

> Hearsay I believe?


Hearsay evidence is admitted under certain circumstances.  For instance, the following could be deemed to apply in this case:




> The court is satisfied that it is in the interests of justice for it to be admissible


And even if it wouldn't be admissable in reality, soap writers twist things to suit themselves all the time so I certainly wouldn't be averse to them doing so to send Tracy down.

----------

sarah c (05-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Best bit of the episode for me was Carla and Leanne. I have also warmed to Yasmeen. I hope she stays in the street with the rest of the Nazir's.

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), Perdita (05-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The main problem with the episode was there was far too much of Tracey in it.  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), parkerman (05-04-2016), Perdita (05-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> The main problem with the episode was there was far too much of Tracey in it.


There will be  lots of Tracy in the episodes now until the wedding and/or CarlaÂ´s departure   :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), flappinfanny (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Best bit of the episode for me was Carla and Leanne. I have also warmed to Yasmeen. I hope she stays in the street with the rest of the Nazir's.


I agree with all of that.  The Leanne/Carla conversation felt very real and was nice reminder what good actresses both Jane and Alison are when given well-written material.

I also like Yasmeen and the rest of the Nazirs, and hope Kate Oates doesn't listen to the calls for them to be axed.

----------

flappinfanny (05-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I also like Yasmeen and the rest of the Nazirs, and hope Kate Oates doesn't listen to the calls for them to be axed.


Especially Alya. :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), Perdita (05-04-2016)

----------


## alan45

> Especially Alya.


Fear not according to The Currant Bun

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), parkerman (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Fear not according to The Currant Bun


I'm not very pleased at some of those names listed who've been given new Corrie contracts...  :Thumbsdown:

----------

flappinfanny (06-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

the leanne/carla scene was so they can fight again over nick and bistro once tracy or robert reveal all

----------

flappinfanny (06-04-2016)

----------


## sarah c

how will this pan out?

Nick has sold the Bistro now, he cant take it back? but doesn't leave?

I get Carla leaving when it all comes out, and I think Tracey is actually pregnant, just needs a second test in a few days?

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016), Splashy (07-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

True about pregnancy test. Positive is only the result you can count on

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), Splashy (07-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> its really just been orchestrated to bring about the escalated Yasmeen vs Sally feud?


 a feud everyone wants to see NOT

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016), tammyy2j (07-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Amy was great giving lip to Tracy

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Grrrrr....Robert has "overlooked" Tracy's evil behaviour already...  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016), tammyy2j (07-04-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> Grrrrr....Robert has "overlooked" Tracy's evil behaviour already...


Very quick turn around by Robert. , particularly while Leanne seems to be his favourite at the moment. Surely must be more to occur involving Robert, Nick ,Carla and Tracy.

----------

alan45 (07-04-2016), Dazzle (07-04-2016), flappinfanny (08-04-2016), tammyy2j (07-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Very quick turn around by Robert. , particularly while Leanne seems to be his favourite at the moment. Surely must be more to occur involving Robert, Nick ,Carla and Tracy.


It'll definitely all become public knowledge sooner or later. Will Tracy take Robert's warning about spilling the beans to Nick seriously I wonder?  I personally doubt she'll be able to resist for very long.

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016), Perdita (07-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Very quick turn around by Robert. , particularly while Leanne seems to be his favourite at the moment. Surely must be more to occur involving Robert, Nick ,Carla and Tracy.


Does Robert felt guilty Leanne lost out buying the Bistro?

I wanted him to stay resolute and away from Tracy, he seems to have good chemistry with Leanne and even Carla too 

I think this storyline for Carla is awful, what happened to the strong wiled woman of older days  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2016), flappinfanny (08-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016), lizann (07-04-2016), parkerman (08-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Robert felt guilty Leanne lost out buying the Bistro?


Yes, which is why he offered her the pay rise.

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Robert has extremely low standards in his choice of companions. A total hypocrite.

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Good point Tammy and Dazzle, his interest in Leanne maybe more to do with a consolation award. What could push Tracy over the edge to reveal all to Nick would be Robert offering Leanne a share of the business . I think that would really produce a jealous anger in Tracy.

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2016), flappinfanny (08-04-2016), tammyy2j (07-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Does Robert felt guilty Leanne lost out buying the Bistro?
> 
> I wanted him to stay resolute and away from Tracy, he seems to have good chemistry with Leanne and even Carla too 
> 
> I think this storyline for Carla is awful, what happened to the strong wiled woman of older days


Not sure he feels guilty but now he knows the real reason he was able to buy the Bistro, he probably thinks it was gained under unfair conditions.  I think Robert is a fair guy and likes things to be done fairly

----------


## tammyy2j

> Good point Tammy and Dazzle, his interest in Leanne maybe more to do with a consolation award. What could push Tracy over the edge to reveal all to Nick would be Robert offering Leanne a share of the business . I think that would really produce a jealous anger in Tracy.


Is Leanne already the manager of the Bistro, hopefully Robert will be involved more with Simon too as he seemed to have past experience dealing with angry abusive kids

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Good point Tammy and Dazzle, his interest in Leanne maybe more to do with a consolation award. What could push Tracy over the edge to reveal all to Nick would be Robert offering Leanne a share of the business . I think that would really produce a jealous anger in Tracy.


I hope Robert doesn't have any ornaments or ash trays lying around.   :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2016), lizann (08-04-2016), parkerman (08-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

How many times do we have to watch the same Tracy and Carla scenes?  122!

I know Coronation Street is hot on recycling and has won an award for being very green and environment friendly, but this does not mean they have to recycle their scripts every episode.  :Angry:  :Wal2l:

----------

alan45 (08-04-2016), Dazzle (08-04-2016), parkerman (08-04-2016), swmc66 (08-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Shame we cant do petitions on here

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2016), flappinfanny (08-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Corrie spends far too much time and resource trying to make characters and stories into similar ones to those 20 or 30 years ago.  Jack and Vera were a naturally combative "old married couple". Tim and Sally are a totally ridiculous, contrived, unbelievable, forced imitation which insults the intelligence of the viewers.

I also note the way that certain characters are never made to seem as if they do anything wrong. Thus, Kate's girlfriend has got to come across as a nasty, aggressive bully to try and make it look as if Sophie is not wrecking someone else's marriage/ relationship. Rather similar to Tina's girlfriend in Eastenders.  Once again, ridiculously manipulative and contrived.

----------

Dazzle (10-04-2016), flappinfanny (12-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Corrie spends far too much time and resource trying to make characters and stories into similar ones to those 20 or 30 years ago.  Jack and Vera were a naturally combative "old married couple". Tim and Sally are a totally ridiculous, contrived, unbelievable, forced imitation which insults the intelligence of the viewers.

I also note the way that certain characters are never made to seem as if they do anything wrong. Thus, Kate's girlfriend has got to come across as a nasty, aggressive bully to try and make it look as if Sophie is not wrecking someone else's marriage/ relationship. Rather similar to Tina's girlfriend in Eastenders.  Once again, ridiculously manipulative and contrived.

----------

Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## mariba

I love Tim and Sally! My favourite couple on the Cobbles for a very long time! They are just so funny, especially Tim. I was just laughing when Sally was boasting about imaginary ' Timothy ' to her new posh friends!  She will come tumbling down again very soon, she always does!

----------

alan45 (10-04-2016), Dazzle (10-04-2016), parkerman (10-04-2016)

----------


## mariba

I love Tim and Sally! My favourite couple on the Cobbles for a very long time! They are just so funny, especially Tim. I was just laughing when Sally was boasting about imaginary ' Timothy ' to her new posh friends! 😂 She will come tumbling down again very soon, she always does! 😜

----------


## mariba

Kaz was a very poor actress, hopefully she's gone for good! I don't see anything wrong with the reasons either, she was a controlling freak and people like that do exist. I can fully understand why Kate would feel more drawn to Sophie who anyway is nice.

----------

flappinfanny (12-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Corrie spends far too much time and resource trying to make characters and stories into similar ones to those 20 or 30 years ago.  Jack and Vera were a naturally combative "old married couple". Tim and Sally are a totally ridiculous, contrived, unbelievable, forced imitation which insults the intelligence of the viewers.


I'm with Mariba in loving Tim and Sally, although I think Sally is being written poorly at the moment and has fallen over the precipice from endearingly snobby to caricature.  Corrie writers don't seem to understand that sometimes less is more.  I haven't got a problem with Tim at all.  I think he's funny, endearing, empathetic and surprisingly intelligent despite being written as a lazy layabout.  I think a lot of that is down to Joe Duttine's subtle acting and impeccable comic timing overcoming unsubtle scripts.

I actually think Tim and Sally have more in common with Hilda and Stan than Jack and Vera.  Either way, the actors are more than capable of pulling it off but the writing needs to improve drastically to make them a Corrie couple with lasting appeal.




> I also note the way that certain characters are never made to seem as if they do anything wrong. Thus, Kate's girlfriend has got to come across as a nasty, aggressive bully to try and make it look as if Sophie is not wrecking someone else's marriage/ relationship. Rather similar to Tina's girlfriend in Eastenders.  Once again, ridiculously manipulative and contrived.


I agree with with you here.  The whole Sophie/Kate/Caz situation was badly written and acted, and worse -  boring.  As soon as Kate came to the cobbles we all knew she was destined to be Sophie's next conquest.  Contrived as you say, MoMo.




> Kaz was a very poor actress, hopefully she's gone for good! I don't see anything wrong with the reasons either, she was a controlling freak and people like that do exist. I can fully understand why Kate would feel more drawn to *Sophie who anyway is nice*.


I don't agree that Sophie's nice.  Yes, she's portrayed as a bit of saint as MoMo points out, but in reality she's an immature screeching nightmare who pursues her latest love interest without thought of the repercussions.  Look how she ruined Jenna's career, and pushed and pushed with the homeless and vulnerable Maddie.  If she was that nice, she wouldn't have hung around Kate like a lovesick puppy and kissed her when she was in such an emotional state.

They've tried to make Sophie more mature by having her wander around her dad's garage with a clipboard, but her behaviour otherwise seems unchanged.

----------

Glen1 (11-04-2016), maidmarian (11-04-2016), parkerman (10-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), swmc66 (10-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Sophie is one of a number of sanctimonious hypocrites that are borne of soaps forgetful, lazy writing. I absolutely loathe her with a fiery passion.

----------

flappinfanny (11-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Yes Sophie has been out of order. Agree Caz is being protrayed in a bad light. I would be upset if the person i was marrying was acting like Kate and flirting with another person. Caz is right to call it off

----------

Dazzle (10-04-2016), Glen1 (11-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## alan45

> Yes Sophie has been out of order. Agree Caz is being protrayed in a bad light. I would be upset if the person i was marrying was acting like Kate and flirting with another person. Caz is right to call it off


Cant blame Sophie.  There is a shortage of Lesbians on the street.

----------

flappinfanny (12-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Nick !!! Brilliant. The writers have suddenly remembered Nick's old storyline. He was pretty scary there the way he assaulted that bag.  Bring your kids indoors. Lock the windows. No one is safe.

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2016), flappinfanny (12-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

chesney is not related to eva, then why say it

----------


## parkerman

> chesney is not related to eva, then why say it


 Leanne, who is Eva's half sister, is Chesney's step sister.

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Nick !!! Brilliant. The writers have suddenly remembered Nick's old storyline. He was pretty scary there the way he assaulted that bag.  Bring your kids indoors. Lock the windows. No one is safe.


A thrown bag and a broken shampoo bottle!  Nick needs banging up for that...  :Angry: 

Loved the comparison of the Platts to the Addams Family though.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (12-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Cant blame Sophie.  There is a shortage of Lesbians on the street.


 :Rotfl:

----------


## flappinfanny

I didn't find the talk about the reality show doing washing up funny and for me it didn't work. I thought the writers had taken some of Izzy's Wacky Backy.

Turning Tyrone and Fizz's living room into steptoes back yard was hilarious.   :Sad:    I think Steptoes yard was cleaner actually. 

The only part of the episode that made me smile was Gemma and the bullying girls mother describing the Platts as the Adams Family and that gag about the hand.

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

duplicate post.  forgot to press go advanced.   :Sad:

----------


## lizann

> Leanne, who is Eva's half sister, is Chesney's step sister.


 and that makes them related how?

 was les and cilla married, the yes leanne and chesney are

----------


## Dazzle

> and that makes them related how?
> 
>  was les and cilla married, the yes leanne and chesney are


He did say they were related "in a strange sort of way" (or something along those lines).

----------

lizann (12-04-2016), parkerman (12-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> and that makes them related how?
> 
> *was les and cilla married*, the yes leanne and chesney are


Yes, they were. They even had the band Status Quo there who happened to be in the area.  Candice was asked to do the hair of several of the band members which led to her leaving Coronation Street to be their tour stylist  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I love Mary now in the pub with the others, she was great bantering with Eva at Liz  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2016), flappinfanny (13-04-2016), lizann (12-04-2016), Perdita (12-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

where is faye, tim spends more time with sophie giving her advice 

 there was no need for maria to return, conveniently she got a hairdressing job in cyprus

----------

flappinfanny (13-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

where is faye, tim spends more time with sophie giving her advice 

 there was no need for maria to return, conveniently she got a hairdressing job in cyprus

----------


## alan45

> Yes, they were. They even had the band Status Quo there who happened to be in the area.  Candice was asked to do the hair of several of the band members which led to her leaving Coronation Street to be their tour stylist


Yes I remember that. One of Corrie's dafter storylines.

Cheers

----------


## lizann

> Yes I remember that. One of Corrie's dafter storylines.
> 
> Cheers


 id welcome les and daft storylines back

----------

Perdita (13-04-2016), tammyy2j (14-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Yes I remember that. One of Corrie's dafter storylines.
> 
> Cheers


 id welcome les and daft storylines back

----------

Perdita (13-04-2016), tammyy2j (14-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> id welcome les and daft storylines back


They did not seem so daft then as they are now   :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

oh my this maria farce storyline is beyond daft  :Wal2l: 

 did norris give away some scrap rubbish

----------

flappinfanny (14-04-2016), Glen1 (14-04-2016), parkerman (13-04-2016), tammyy2j (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> oh my this maria farce storyline is beyond daft


What's worse in my eyes is how completely unoriginal the storyline is.

However, I do think there were some funny moments. I particularly enjoyed Luke's rant about people pronouncing espresso as "expresso".  That really irritates me too.  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (16-04-2016), flappinfanny (14-04-2016), Glen1 (14-04-2016), parkerman (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (14-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Hasn't "the married to stay in the country" storyline been done to death? I could not care less about Maria or Luke and Kirk is doing my head in.  The only bit that made me laugh was Norris's gag about Wilfrid Brambell. I hope Fizz cleaned that table before serving dinner on it! I bet she didn't.  Fizz and Tyrone's house seems worse than when Jack and Vera lived there, in fact I would say Number 9 Coronation Street is worse than the Dingles house in Emmerdale.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2016), Glen1 (14-04-2016), swmc66 (15-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Maria's husband would be perfect for Sean, could see an affair for them, that would be original 

I did like Steph's line of her always being after gay guys 

I'm not a fan of Maria and Luke

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2016), flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Glen1 (14-04-2016), lizann (14-04-2016), parkerman (14-04-2016), Perdita (14-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Not long ago, Maria was going to finish with Luke because of the aggressive, potentially violent way he reacted in situations that he didn't like. He convinced her that he would change and they stayed together. Of course, seems to have been totally forgotten about now.

----------

flappinfanny (15-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Not long ago, Maria was going to finish with Luke because of the aggressive, potentially violent way he reacted in situations that he didn't like. He convinced her that he would change and they stayed together. Of course, seems to have been totally forgotten about now.


Well, she has been away for quite a while so there was no situation for him not to like  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Not long ago, Maria was going to finish with Luke because of the aggressive, potentially violent way he reacted in situations that he didn't like. He convinced her that he would change and they stayed together. Of course, seems to have been totally forgotten about now.


Everyone's got short memories in Coronation Street.  It wasn't so long ago that Maria was stalking Fiz and Tyrone pretending to be Kirsty!  All forgiven and forgotten now of course...  :Wal2l: 

As for Luke, I think the problem was Maria couldn't understand why he reacted so violently because she didn't know about the blackmail and the photos.  Her attitude changed when she did eventually learn the truth.

----------

alan45 (16-04-2016), flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), parkerman (14-04-2016), Perdita (14-04-2016), swmc66 (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (15-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I really like the scenes with gemma and chesney. She has great comic timing

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (15-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

oh my really who in corrie team thought this maria storyline was a good idea

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> oh my really who in corrie team thought this maria storyline was a good idea


I agree.  Who cares about Maria and Luke???????????

Anna doesn't like Izzy getting Wizzy does she?  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Funny that the lighter scenes and comedy stuff fell wide of the mark tonight on Corrie yet EastEnders got it pitch perfect.

----------


## Mo Mouse

Maria and Luke. Embarrassing.

----------

flappinfanny (16-04-2016), swmc66 (16-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

I really want to see Gary get a ten stretch. Izzy should also be locked up. The baby will have to be sent to an orphanage. Faye didn't seem to be remotely bothered abouther brother being arrested. She must have been in her bedroom during the whole episode.

----------

flappinfanny (16-04-2016), swmc66 (16-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

What was all that Lion costume and am Dram stuff about.  Am Dram just about sums up Corrie right now!

----------

Brucie (18-04-2016), Dazzle (18-04-2016), parkerman (16-04-2016), swmc66 (16-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I can just picture a Coronation Street script conference and them coming up with ideas, (like the lion costume) rolling on the floor with laughter thinking how clever. funny and witty they are.  :Cheer:

----------

parkerman (16-04-2016), swmc66 (16-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I can just picture a Coronation Street script conference and them coming up with ideas, (like the lion costume) rolling on the floor with laughter thinking how clever. funny and witty they are.


But then the bell rings and they have to go back to their classrooms.

----------

Brucie (18-04-2016), Dazzle (18-04-2016), flappinfanny (18-04-2016), lizann (16-04-2016), Perdita (16-04-2016), sarah c (16-04-2016), swmc66 (16-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

luke had a chance to escape but it made him realise she is the woman for him

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2016), flappinfanny (17-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> luke had a chance to escape but it made him realise she is the woman for him


You know the saying no fool like ......................................

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The worst thing for me about the lion costume debacle was how contrived it was. When has Audrey ever mentioned am-dram before or had what I presume were her am-dram friends in the salon?  If the writers really wanted Maria in an embarrassing costume (why???) she could have popped into town to get something rather than invent a cringeworthy and unbelievable backstory to explain it being available in the salon.

The sad thing is I like Luke and think he's a good actor. He needs a decent storyline.

Also, is any community _that_ unsympathetic and ignorant about chronic pain sufferers using cannabis?  It's not exactly unheard of and is even legal in some US states.  You'd think Izzy was a junkie the way that harpy Anna was carrying on!  :Wal2l: 

I was surprised Gary can be done for being a dealer for buying a small amount of cannabis for Izzy, so I suppose that was a good fact to highlight (I'm assuming it's true).

----------

Brucie (18-04-2016), parkerman (18-04-2016), Perdita (18-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Agree that it is such a daft storyline. We only keep watching as we are loyal coronation street fans not because the storylines are gripping

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2016), flappinfanny (19-04-2016), parkerman (18-04-2016), Perdita (18-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Agree that it is such a daft storyline. We only keep watching as we are loyal coronation street fans not because the storylines are gripping


And so we can chat on here about it.

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2016), flappinfanny (19-04-2016), Perdita (18-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

don't think liz new man is a dad to the young lad

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2016), flappinfanny (19-04-2016), tammyy2j (18-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Could hardly contain my euphoria when Izzy looked like getting sacked but it was cruelly taken from me. Cruel, oh so cruel.

----------

flappinfanny (19-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm finding Anna's attitude to Izzy taking drugs for her pain very condescending

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2016), flappinfanny (19-04-2016), lizann (19-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> don't think liz new man is a dad to the young lad


I agree, the telling pause before the boy called him "dad" and the hastily handed over cash gave it away.  :Big Grin: 




> I'm finding Anna's attitude to Izzy taking drugs for her pain very condescending


Yes, she's so nasty and judgmental, and totally unsympathetic to Izzy's chronic pain (which is the part I find hardest to understand).

Nick's head injury recurrence and its possible effect on his relationship with Carla is far more interesting than the latter's boring feud with Tracy.  I don't know much about brain injuries but I wonder if they can be worsened by stress?  If so, selling his beloved bistro (which must have felt to Nick like losing a part of himself) could be the cause of his declining health.

Audrey's touching words to Gail were enjoyable and made a nice change from the almost constant arguing which is the mainstay of soaps.  I found it amusing to be reminded what a "flighty piece" Audrey once was.

----------

flappinfanny (19-04-2016), lizann (19-04-2016), tammyy2j (19-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

flighty audrey could now have ken and freddie fighting for her

 where was leanne, andy, zeedan and robert from bistro for the party

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), tammyy2j (19-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

flighty audrey could now have ken and freddie fighting for her

 where was leanne, andy, zeedan and robert from bistro for the party

----------


## RogerOver

> flighty audrey could now have ken and freddie fighting for her
> 
>  where was leanne, andy, zeedan and robert from bistro for the party


Although Freddie's not fat, I do wonder if he has a cat?

----------


## lizann

johnny bring izzy in for a review about drugs and gives her a glass of whiskey  :Stick Out Tongue:  what a boss

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), flappinfanny (19-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), tammyy2j (20-04-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> johnny bring izzy in for a review about drugs and gives her a glass of whiskey  what a boss


It's empathy!  Wish I could find a boss like that.

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), flappinfanny (19-04-2016), tammyy2j (20-04-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> johnny bring izzy in for a review about drugs and gives her a glass of whiskey  what a boss


It's empathy!  Wish I could find a boss like that.

----------


## alan45

> I was surprised Gary can be done for being a dealer for buying a small amount of cannabis for Izzy, so I suppose that was a good fact to highlight (I'm assuming it's true).


I think because he bought the drugs to supply to another that he was classed as a dealer i.e. Possession with intent to supply

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), flappinfanny (19-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think because he bought the drugs to supply to another that he was classed as a dealer i.e. Possession with intent to supply


I'd hope they take the circumstances into account.  There must be lots of desperate relatives of sick loved ones out there in the same unenviable position.

----------

flappinfanny (19-04-2016), Perdita (19-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

would gary also have a previous criminal record?

----------


## Perdita

> would gary also have a previous criminal record?


He spent time in jail for burglering AudreyÂ´s house that David conned him into doing.   This led to GailÂ´s dad Ted having a heart attack as he was house sitting, if I remember rightly

----------


## Mo Mouse

Throw the key away.

----------

flappinfanny (19-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Just caught up with last night's. I did smile at some of Nick's one liners. I prefer angry incredible hulk (well mini hulk) Nick. I also liked the mention of poison Ivy. The rest of the episode was a waste of time though.  The best bits could have been fitted into the first 15 minutes, before the first commercial break.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (23-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

the only saving grace of that episode was todd and phelan

----------

flappinfanny (21-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> the only saving grace of that episode was todd.


I corrected your post for you!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I agree about Todd though. He's fast becoming one of my favourite Corrie characters, and I like that he's usually nice nowadays yet retains his naughty side.  He's cleverer than the average Coronation Street resident too, although that's not saying much.  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (21-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), lizann (21-04-2016), parkerman (21-04-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I agree, the Platts, especially Jack P Shepherd and Todd, Bruno Langley are playing a blinder and are the saving graces of Corrie right now.  For me there was too much of Michelle in tonight's episode.

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), lizann (21-04-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I corrected your post for you! 
> 
> I agree about Todd though. He's fast becoming one of my favourite Corrie characters, and I like that he's usually nice nowadays yet retains his naughty side.  He's cleverer than the average Coronation Street resident too, although that's not saying much.


 good that todd is on to phelan

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2016), flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I corrected your post for you! 
> 
> I agree about Todd though. He's fast becoming one of my favourite Corrie characters, and I like that he's usually nice nowadays yet retains his naughty side.  He's cleverer than the average Coronation Street resident too, although that's not saying much.


 good that todd is on to phelan

----------


## swmc66

Shame Jason dod not take that call from his dad

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2016), flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is Todd living?

Todd and David really are carrying the show at the moment

Wow Michelle really went ott in her outfit for a business meeting

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2016), flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), lizann (22-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Where is Todd living?
> 
> Todd and David really are carrying the show at the moment
> 
> Wow Michelle really went ott in her outfit for a business meeting


Not for the kind of business she had in mind  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2016), flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), lizann (22-04-2016), parkerman (21-04-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

no one sees phelan break into community centre in the day

 why don't christian sophie just stay away from kate and naughty michelle devil in a blue dress

----------

flappinfanny (23-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

no one sees phelan break into community centre in the day

 why don't christian sophie just stay away from kate and naughty michelle devil in a blue dress

----------

Glen1 (23-04-2016), Perdita (22-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

There was nothing innocent about Micelle's dress tonight.  Does she ever dress like that for Steve?  I think not!

----------

flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

So what Council is Sally actually on? She said tonight it was a hung Council. Manchester is all Labour apart from one Independent Labour. Hardly hung! 

In any case, whatever Council it is, given that it is a hung Council and that Sally's vote is vital, it makes it all the more ridiculous that no-one from the main parties stood in the by-election. It would have been a vital seat to win and give whoever won it control of the Council.

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), maidmarian (24-04-2016), sarah c (23-04-2016), swmc66 (24-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The best bit  of tonight's episodes were the Todd and Phelan scenes.  I am really liking Yasmeen now, she has settled well into the show and seems part of the community. Also Shayne Ward has turned out to be rather good.

The Sally scenes as a councillor are beyond ridiculous now and Sophie dear you are NO Christian.

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), parkerman (23-04-2016), swmc66 (24-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Michelle and Steve are "just mates".  Like Sophie and Kate.

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), flappinfanny (23-04-2016), swmc66 (24-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I would have thought Caz would have moved to a place near her base or into barracks rather than back to Coronation Street to live with the girl she broke up with  :Searchme:

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), parkerman (23-04-2016), swmc66 (24-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

It odd when people make a big thing about being religious but do not follow up with good actions. Sophie just thinking of herself which is not very Christian.. It made me cringe when she declared she was a Christian.....assuring the other person she would  could not do any wrong because of it. When we all knew she was going to cause trouble and prevent the wedding happening
I cannot remember who she said it to! anyway why do we not see scenes of her going off to Billys church

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

It odd when people make a big thing about being religious but do not follow up with good actions. Sophie just thinking of herself which is not very Christian.. It made me cringe when she declared she was a Christian.....assuring the other person she would  could not do any wrong because of it. When we all knew she was going to cause trouble and prevent the wedding happening
I cannot remember who she said it to! anyway why do we not see scenes of her going off to Billys church

----------


## parkerman

> Sophie just thinking of herself which is not very Christian.. It made me cringe when she declared she was a Christian.....assuring the other person she would  could not do any wrong because of it.


Hmmm.....no, I'd better not comment..... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## maidmarian

> So what Council is Sally actually on? She said tonight it was a hung Council. Manchester is all Labour apart from one Independent Labour. Hardly hung! 
> 
> In any case, whatever Council it is, given that it is a hung Council and that Sally's vote is vital, it makes it all the more ridiculous that no-one from the main parties stood in the by-election. It would have been a vital seat to win and give whoever won it control of the Council.



Still the voice of reason Parkerman!
Best Wishes from Maidmarian

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), parkerman (24-04-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> So what Council is Sally actually on? She said tonight it was a hung Council. Manchester is all Labour apart from one Independent Labour. Hardly hung! 
> 
> In any case, whatever Council it is, given that it is a hung Council and that Sally's vote is vital, it makes it all the more ridiculous that no-one from the main parties stood in the by-election. It would have been a vital seat to win and give whoever won it control of the Council.



Still the voice of reason Parkerman!
Best Wishes from Maidmarian

----------


## parkerman

> Still the voice of reason Parkerman!
> Best Wishes from Maidmarian


 Nice to see you again, mm, where have you been?  :Smile:

----------


## maidmarian

> Nice to see you again, mm, where have you been?


Sorry to say been in hospital for
several weeks ( various health problems )
and likely to be there for a while longer!
But recovering now.
Really missed Soapboards & all the comments
and news. Had a problem with access / passwords
etc but this seems to be getting sorted now!!

----------

alan45 (24-04-2016), Dazzle (25-04-2016), lizann (24-04-2016), parkerman (24-04-2016), Perdita (24-04-2016), sarah c (26-04-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Nice to see you again, mm, where have you been?


Sorry to say been in hospital for
several weeks ( various health problems )
and likely to be there for a while longer!
But recovering now.
Really missed Soapboards & all the comments
and news. Had a problem with access / passwords
etc but this seems to be getting sorted now!!

----------


## alan45

> Sorry to say been in hospital for
> several weeks ( various health problems )
> and likely to be there for a while longer!
> But recovering now.
> Really missed Soapboards & all the comments
> and news. Had a problem with access / passwords
> etc but this seems to be getting sorted now!!


Sorry to hear that.  Glad you are on the mend

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), maidmarian (24-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Ditto to Alan's sentiments, mm. Hope everything goes well for you.

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), maidmarian (24-04-2016), Perdita (26-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=maidmarian;847101]Sorry to say been in hospital for
several weeks ( various health problems )
and likely to be there for a while longer!
But recovering now.
Really missed Soapboards & all the comments
and news. Had a problem with access / passwords
etc but this seems to be getting sorted now!![/QUOTE

So sorry about your health problems, hope all will be sorted soonest, glad that you are able to catch up with us on here again.  Speedy recovery MM  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), maidmarian (24-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Sorry to say been in hospital for
> several weeks ( various health problems )
> and likely to be there for a while longer!
> But recovering now.
> Really missed Soapboards & all the comments
> and news. Had a problem with access / passwords
> etc but this seems to be getting sorted now!!


 get well soon, hope nothing serious

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), maidmarian (24-04-2016), Perdita (26-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Sorry to say been in hospital for
> several weeks ( various health problems )
> and likely to be there for a while longer!
> But recovering now.
> Really missed Soapboards & all the comments
> and news. Had a problem with access / passwords
> etc but this seems to be getting sorted now!!


 get well soon, hope nothing serious

----------


## lizann

go billy you tell that annoying prat sean the truth

 steve not realising tony is black  :Stick Out Tongue:  so jase tanned, funny

----------


## lizann

go billy you tell that annoying prat sean the truth

 steve not realising tony is black  :Stick Out Tongue:  so jase tanned, funny

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm sad that Tony's gone. What a waste of a compelling character.  :Sad: 

I knew Steve and Tim would work well together in the cab office. Their chemistry might even be better than Steve and Lloyd's.  :Thumbsup: 

I'm really glad Steve's back, but is he really so stupid that he wouldn't realise that virtually ignoring his wife for six months wouldn't affect her?  He even did the same to Amy! It was very much a case of out of sight, out of mind...  :Wal2l: 

I don't feel at all sorry for sleazy Will. He did most of the running - while he was about to get married for goodness sake!  At least Michelle had a reason for almost cheating.

I really hope the heavy featuring of Michelle is just about over now.  Although I understand her feelings of rejection, she's not a character I enjoy watching.  Also, I'm highly dubious that a couple who lived in _that_ house wouldn't hire the creme de la creme of wedding planners instead of someone relatively inexperienced for whom it's obviously very much a sideline.

----------

alan45 (26-04-2016), maidmarian (25-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

tony vs phelan would have been good as owen not returning and tony dead we have todd to take him on

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016), Perdita (26-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> tony vs phelan would have been good as owen not returning and tony dead we have todd to take him on


Yes, Tony vs Phelan would have made excellent viewing. However, I think Todd's capable of bringing him down.

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2016), mariba (02-05-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## alan45

> Yes, Tony vs Phelan would have made excellent viewing. However, I think Todd's capable of bringing him down.


I agree.  Its a much better side to Todd's character than we have recently seen.  Cannot understand why everyone is so s**t scare of Phelan.  Maybe its time for Big Jim to get out of the Big House and return to the Street so it is.

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (26-04-2016), mariba (02-05-2016), Ruffed_lemur (26-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Todd is very clever and intelligent so he can fight dirty against Phelan

----------

alan45 (28-04-2016), Dazzle (26-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (26-04-2016), parkerman (27-04-2016), Perdita (26-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (26-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Todd is very clever and intelligent so he can fight dirty against Phelan


 moving back home is a good move

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), Perdita (27-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Todd is very clever and intelligent so he can fight dirty against Phelan


 moving back home is a good move

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the scene of Eileen telling Liz about Tony 

Phelan is a clever operator pushing Jason to the pub to confront Liz so he could close the deal

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (27-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

"_Wind them up and watch them go_" is Phelan's raison d'Ãªtre.

Todd will become one of my all time favourite characters if he manages to permanently bring Phelan down. :Thumbsup:

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (27-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), mariba (02-05-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

phelan is such a good baddie you cant wait but want to wait for his final comeuppance if you get my meaning  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (28-04-2016), Dazzle (28-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> phelan is such a good baddie you cant wait but want to wait for his final comeuppance if you get my meaning


I get your meaning and agree with you completely on that, even though the term "good baddie" is an oxymoron.
Perhaps a "good baldie" would be closer! <gr>

----------

lizann (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why was Jason not angry at Tracy also?

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Why was Jason not angry at Tracy also?


I think because she never cheated Tony out of anything, but he cheated her out of her money in the business account and he finished with her, whereas Liz pretended to want him back but once she got the share of the pub, she dumped him again.

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think because she never cheated Tony out of anything, but he cheated her out of her money in the business account and he finished with her, whereas Liz pretended to want him back but once she got the share of the pub, she dumped him again.


I would be mad at her more I think

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Jason's so angry at Liz because Tony left Weatherfield because of her.  Jason thinks his dad might not have died if he'd still been living nearby because he'd have been less likely to have been alone when he had the heart attack, or could have been found in time to save. 

So by Jason's grief-stricken logic Liz is responsible for Tony's death and Tracy - who didn't factor into Tony's decision to leave - is innocent.

----------

alan45 (29-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), parkerman (29-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Jason's so angry at Liz because Tony left Weatherfield because of her.  Jason thinks his dad might not have died if he'd still been living nearby because he'd have been less likely to have been alone when he had the heart attack, or could have been found in time to save. 
> 
> So by Jason's grief-stricken logic Liz is responsible for Tony's death and Tracy - who didn't factor into Tony's decision to leave - is innocent.


 plus phelan egged him on to confront liz 

 had to lol at tracy offering a business card for flowers to jason no shame that one

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Jason's so angry at Liz because Tony left Weatherfield because of her.  Jason thinks his dad might not have died if he'd still been living nearby because he'd have been less likely to have been alone when he had the heart attack, or could have been found in time to save. 
> 
> So by Jason's grief-stricken logic Liz is responsible for Tony's death and Tracy - who didn't factor into Tony's decision to leave - is innocent.


 plus phelan egged him on to confront liz 

 had to lol at tracy offering a business card for flowers to jason no shame that one

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> had to lol at tracy offering a business card for flowers to jason no shame that one


She didn't even offer Jason mate's rates!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (30-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Yes Aidan does understand, he lost his mum

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Is Nick going to a private hospital?

----------

Splashy (30-04-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> the only saving grace of that episode was todd and phelan


I loathe Phelan.

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

why is nick and carla still hanging out in bistro, is it not sold to robert

----------

Splashy (30-04-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I think because she never cheated Tony out of anything, but he cheated her out of her money in the business account and he finished with her, whereas Liz pretended to want him back but once she got the share of the pub, she dumped him again.


Well, he deserved it didn't he for all his plotting with Tracey. Liz just got her revenge.

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016), maidmarian (30-04-2016), Perdita (30-04-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

I cannot stand people who take their misery out on others in the way of violence. oh my cat just eat my gerbil Dave hence im going to get drunk and smash you in the face. but thats ok everyone he just did lose his gerbil. 

Its confusing seeing blondie working in the factory then the next day pregnant in doctors on the beeb. 

I love the Phelan. deliciously evil cove, Iren and Jason deserve all they get after not listening to the warnings etc etc etc 

Is Nick being scripted up to seriously attacking Tracy when she tells him about the thingy. Tracyluv may be taught a lesson about toying with people.

----------

alan45 (02-05-2016), Dazzle (01-05-2016), parkerman (30-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

I cannot stand people who take their misery out on others in the way of violence. oh my cat just eat my gerbil Dave hence im going to get drunk and smash you in the face. but thats ok everyone he just did lose his gerbil. 

Its confusing seeing blondie working in the factory then the next day pregnant in doctors on the beeb. 

I love the Phelan. deliciously evil cove, Iren and Jason deserve all they get after not listening to the warnings etc etc etc 

Is Nick being scripted up to seriously attacking Tracy when she tells him about the thingy. Tracyluv may be taught a lesson about toying with people.

----------


## LouiseP

> I cannot stand people who take their misery out on others in the way of violence. oh my cat just eat my gerbil Dave hence im going to get drunk and smash you in the face. but thats ok everyone he just did lose his gerbil. 
> 
> Its confusing seeing blondie working in the factory then the next day pregnant in doctors on the beeb. 
> 
> I love the Phelan. deliciously evil cove, Iren and Jason deserve all they get after not listening to the warnings etc etc etc 
> 
> Is Nick being scripted up to seriously attacking Tracy when she tells him about the thingy. Tracyluv may be taught a lesson about toying with people.





Who is "Blondie" then who was pregnant in Doctors. ? The only pregnant one I saw was Billi-Jo Hudson who used to be in Corrie and married to tyrone in real loire. Blondie ?

----------


## LouiseP

> I cannot stand people who take their misery out on others in the way of violence. oh my cat just eat my gerbil Dave hence im going to get drunk and smash you in the face. but thats ok everyone he just did lose his gerbil. 
> 
> Its confusing seeing blondie working in the factory then the next day pregnant in doctors on the beeb. 
> 
> I love the Phelan. deliciously evil cove, Iren and Jason deserve all they get after not listening to the warnings etc etc etc 
> 
> Is Nick being scripted up to seriously attacking Tracy when she tells him about the thingy. Tracyluv may be taught a lesson about toying with people.





Who is "Blondie" then who was pregnant in Doctors. ? The only pregnant one I saw in Doctors was Billi-Jo Hudson who used to be in Corrie and married to Tyrone in real life. Blondie ? Only blondie I know is Eva .

----------


## Mo Mouse

7 o'clock ?  Yes, that's fine, Ken. My last appointment is half 6 so 7 should be fine. It only takes me 20 minutes to do someone's hair, I don't want anything to eat and I don't want to get changed. Seeyou later.

----------


## Perdita

> Who is "Blondie" then who was pregnant in Doctors. ? The only pregnant one I saw in Doctors was Billi-Jo Hudson who used to be in Corrie and married to Tyrone in real life. Blondie ? Only blondie I know is Eva .


Lucy-Jo Hudson played Katy Harris in Corrie and is now in Doctors with a pregnancy storyline. Lucy-Jo and Alan Halsall (Tyrone) have sadly split recently. I am sure she was dark haired as Katy Harris.  I donÂ´t remember her working in the factory, I think her mum did

----------


## Perdita

> Who is "Blondie" then who was pregnant in Doctors. ? The only pregnant one I saw in Doctors was Billi-Jo Hudson who used to be in Corrie and married to Tyrone in real life. Blondie ? Only blondie I know is Eva .


Lucy-Jo Hudson played Katy Harris in Corrie and is now in Doctors with a pregnancy storyline. Lucy-Jo and Alan Halsall (Tyrone) have sadly split recently. I am sure she was dark haired as Katy Harris.  I donÂ´t remember her working in the factory, I think her mum did

----------


## swmc66

Thats funny she probably has hair all over her clothes at the end of the day

----------


## swmc66

If you want to be on your own in the rovers it is not possible as limited seating and noone gives a xxxx about your privacy

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

This homeless friend of Billy obviously is winding him up big time ... wonder what the story is ... former lover?  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016), maidmarian (01-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> This homeless friend of Billy obviously is winding him up big time ... wonder what the story is ... former lover?


Or possibly a brother?  But then I'm not sure why he'd want to hide his existence...

----------

maidmarian (01-05-2016), Perdita (01-05-2016), sarah c (01-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Or possibly a brother?  But then I'm not sure why he'd want to hide his existence...


Billy owes him apparently ... so this guy might have covered up for Billy in the past .. I am intrigued but I hope that Billy and Sean stay together, I think they are well suited  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016), maidmarian (01-05-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

It may be leading up to a child sex abuse and the church story. Coronation Street like to be topical.

----------

maidmarian (01-05-2016), Perdita (01-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

:Sick: 


> It may be leading up to a child sex abuse and the church story. Coronation Street like to be topical.


They do like to be topical (well saves them
thinking of storylines themselves!)

But they dont usually give an.interesting 
or accurate slant on the story.

I wonder if the story has happened already
in the past. If so will.the new character be 
the grownup involved - trying to get Billy to
cover for him in some way.

Or is due to.start happening in near future.
 If so I wouldnt like to think of any of the current
 Corrie child actors being involved. :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016), lizann (02-05-2016), Perdita (01-05-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Or has the victim caught up with his abuser and now blackmailing him.
Or possibly he is threatening to accuse him of a non event.

----------

maidmarian (01-05-2016), Perdita (01-05-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate.

----------


## maidmarian

> Or has the victim caught up with his abuser and now blackmailing him.
> Or possibly he is threatening to accuse him of a non event.


yes-another possibilty - Billy could involved
in a variety of ways :Searchme:

----------

Perdita (01-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes Aidan does understand, he lost his mum


I still think Aidan and Alya would work better as a couple, they too have lose of a parent in common

----------

maidmarian (01-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

the caveman routine not working for tim and steve

----------


## tammyy2j

> Or has the victim caught up with his abuser and now blackmailing him.
> Or possibly he is threatening to accuse him of a non event.


I hope Billy is not a villain, I like him

----------

Dazzle (03-05-2016), lizann (04-05-2016), mariba (03-05-2016), Perdita (03-05-2016)

----------


## mariba

Both Corrie and Emmerdale have such meaningless storylines at the moment..nothing interesting to watch.

----------


## Perdita

> Both Corrie and Emmerdale have such meaningless storylines at the moment..nothing interesting to watch.


Sorry you feel this way .. I canÂ´t wait to find out how Jason and Carla are leaving soon, will Phelan stay around longer in Corrie, will Chrissie in Emmerdale find out who her real dad is, the cancer storyline and how David and family are dealing with it ... I am looking forward to every episdoe at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## maidmarian

:Smile: 


> I hope Billy is not a villain, I like him


Hes not bound to be a villian- he could be set up?
Im never too keen on religious men( a bit too
 unctuous) but I dont dislike him.
I agree that he&Sean are well matched( as one
poster said). But Im not as anti -Sean as some
people! :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), Glen1 (04-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Hes not bound to be a villian- he could be set up?
> Im never too keen on religious men( a bit too
>  unctuous) but I dont dislike him.
> I agree that he&Sean are well matched( as one
> poster said). But Im not as anti -Sean as some
> people!


I too like Billy and think he's become an interesting character. It's a good sign that the character's getting his own storylines and isn't just seen as Sean's romantic interest.

----------

Glen1 (04-05-2016), parkerman (04-05-2016), Snagglepus (04-05-2016), tammyy2j (04-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe the guy is blackmailing him and is threatening to tell the Church he is gay. Billy hides that fact from the people who employ him. He is only open about his relationship on the street

----------

Glen1 (04-05-2016), maidmarian (04-05-2016), Perdita (04-05-2016), tammyy2j (04-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Maybe the guy is blackmailing him and is threatening to tell the Church he is gay. Billy hides that fact from the people who employ him. He is only open about his relationship on the street


That could be it !  Billy was very anxious to hide his relationship with Sean from the bishop when they first got together

----------


## Snagglepus

Odd though, to bring in an unknown character to do it when there are plenty in the street who could have done it. Todd for instance, when he was going through he evil streak. This character has no background that we know of to want to do it.

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), Glen1 (04-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Why isn't Sally standing for election tomorrow on the actual election day in Manchester?

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), Glen1 (04-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Very strange no reference to elections when they are happening across UK

----------

Perdita (07-05-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

What's going on with the signing, Emmerdale had it too.

----------


## swmc66

Are you talking about sign language. If you are it is deaf awareness week. I have not wached corrie yet so guessing this is what you meant

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), flappinfanny (08-05-2016), Perdita (07-05-2016), Snagglepus (06-05-2016), tammyy2j (06-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I do hope Todd succeeds

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), flappinfanny (08-05-2016), Perdita (06-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

This storyline with Caz is just so wrong ...no way would she have been allowed to leave Cyprus to recouperate in UK ... She is able to move about on crutches which in my experience means that she would be down to light duties if she does not normally have a desk job.  Not sure if it has been mentioned what she does in the Army ..

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), flappinfanny (08-05-2016), Glen1 (07-05-2016), swmc66 (08-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm loving Todd vs Phelan but I hope the Phelan storyline's going to become less repetitive now Todd's decided to take Billy's advice.

So far we've had what feels like dozens of versions of: one of Phelan's enemies catching him out, his guilt being announced to a shocked audience, Phelan easily weaseling his way out of it while twirling his moustache and smirking for the audience's benefit, rinse and repeat.  

The continuing gullibility of those who keep swallowing his lies is frustrating viewing.  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (08-05-2016), Glen1 (08-05-2016), lizann (08-05-2016), parkerman (08-05-2016), Perdita (08-05-2016), swmc66 (08-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I would say Corrie's baddies normally get their just deserts, but then look at Tracey Luv, she should still be in the slammer serving a life sentence?  If Phelan had been fleecing someone half decent on the street like Emily or Roy I would punch his lights out myself, but as it's the Grimshaws I say get whatever you can mate and then go back for seconds.  :Smile:   The only Grimshaw I like is Todd.   He will bring Phelan down in the end?

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), Glen1 (10-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I guess the producers thought that Tracy got punished as she ended up in prison but then of course they wanted the character back so this ludicrous storyline of a technical fault got her back out way too early.

I like the Grimshaws, Eileen is just desperate for a man to love her but has a strange way of going about it  :Wal2l:  and Jason is simply not bright enough to see a problem with Phelan.  I sure hope that Todd will stop Phelan getting his hands on JasonÂ´s money and that Eileen will kick him out too once she sees his true colours.

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), flappinfanny (08-05-2016), Glen1 (10-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

good roy is back, hope he chucks kathy and and her nephew out no respect

----------


## Snagglepus

Gail and the cappuccino, pathetic unbelievable character.
Steve MacDonald, pathetic unbelievable character.

----------


## Snagglepus

Gail and the cappuccino, pathetic unbelievable character.
Steve MacDonald, pathetic unbelievable character.

----------


## emerald

I was glad to see Roy back as I've really missed him.  I love his scenes with Carla.

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2016), Glen1 (10-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> good roy is back, hope he chucks kathy and and her nephew out no respect


I disagree!  He loves Cathy and is fond of Alex, and they feel similarly. They're just very different personalities.  I thought their end scene was sweet - especially Alex's attempt to fix the windmill.  :Big Grin: 

Eileen and Jason's scenes in the cemetery were nicely done.

I like Carla and Roy's friendship, but I find it cringeworthy the way she's always all over him.

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2016), maidmarian (10-05-2016), parkerman (10-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> I disagree!  He loves Cathy and is fond of Alex, and they feel similarly. They're just very different personalities.  I thought their end scene was sweet - especially Alex's attempt to fix the windmill. 
> 
> Eileen and Jason's scenes in the cemetery were nicely done.
> 
> I like Carla and Roy's friendship, but I find it cringeworthy the way she's always all over him.


Yes -it is rather cringey- but to me not.as 
embarassing as Hayleys very humble
"below -stairs maid behaviour" to Carla!
Yes Mrs Connor No Mrs Connor! :Love:

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2016), Glen1 (10-05-2016)

----------


## emerald

I think Carla was just glad to see Roy again after three months.  And Alex's attempts to fix the windmill were very sweet.  I think his friends just took advantage of him and the fact he had access to a flat for their party.

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2016), Glen1 (10-05-2016), Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Carla was just glad to see Roy again after three months.


Last night wasn't the first time I've cringed at Carla being all over Roy, but I agree it was more noticeable than usual because he'd been away.

----------

Glen1 (10-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

alex making fun of roy is annoying me as is cathy and i used to like her 

 poor gemma 

 did gail get snootiness posh lessons from sally

----------

Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

alex making fun of roy is annoying me as is cathy and i used to like her 

 poor gemma 

 did gail get snootiness posh lessons from sally

----------


## Dazzle

> alex making fun of roy is annoying me as is cathy and i used to like her


I wouldn't say that Alex was making fun of Roy. I think he's not got very good social skills but I'm sure there's no malice intended.

Kylie forcing Sarah to stay with them is getting on my nerves. She can see she can't cope, as many people wouldn't living a few feet away from a rotting corpse...  :Sick: 

It's so contrived the way Gail is so sickeningly fawning over Carla when she usually detests Nick's other halves. All the more drama when Carla's betrayal is revealed no doubt.  :Wal2l: 

I felt sorry for Gemma too.

----------

Glen1 (12-05-2016), Perdita (12-05-2016), Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

I heara a zombie epp is planned, staring Calum and Smickel  :Big Grin: 

Loving the actress playing Gemma, Gemma herself finding out how twisted J boy really is, hes been a vile turd for years IMO, preying on his mates GF for sex when she was in a state over her loss, disgusted me.

Still delighting in smarmy Pat, was liking Todd for once trying to foil his evil plans but then Todd turned on the Vicar  and I hated him again.. :Big Grin:  Best guess is that homeless guy is a sibling.

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm liking Gemma more and more too.  Now her character's been softened a little she's quite funny and endearing.

----------

Glen1 (12-05-2016), maidmarian (14-05-2016), Perdita (12-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## Brucie

"Coronation Street star Ryan Thomas has revealed that he's still in the dark over Jason Grimshaw's exit storyline.

The actor shocked fans last October when he announced his decision to bow out from his role as Jason to "pursue new challenges" 


What, like learning how to act? He's clearly struggled to portray grief in 99% of the scenes following the death of his character's dad. Not someone who will be missed.

----------

alan45 (20-05-2016), Dazzle (12-05-2016), Glen1 (12-05-2016), Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

what did carla and her lookalikes damage or break to be arrested

----------


## Glen1

> what did carla and her lookalikes damage or break to be arrested


Seemed to be either a petty public order offence or police assault. Why an arrest from what we saw, was stretching it a bit ,imo.

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2016), lizann (14-05-2016), maidmarian (14-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Did you notice a ground breaking all-time record tonight in Corrie?

The first time ever in the history of Soapland that a parent has been unable to go out as they had to look after their baby! :EEK!:

----------

alan45 (20-05-2016), Dazzle (15-05-2016), lizann (14-05-2016), maidmarian (14-05-2016), Splashy (14-05-2016), swmc66 (14-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I liked when Kathy was woken up while snozzing on the settee and she came out with, "It's an honour to meet you, Lady Diana." 
I love Corrie for the humour, but that one was quite unexpected throwing in a line like that. Almost surreal!

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2016), Splashy (14-05-2016), swmc66 (14-05-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I liked when Kathy was woken up while snozzing on the settee and she came out with, "It's an honour to meet you, Lady Diana." 
I love Corrie for the humour, but that one was quite unexpected throwing in a line like that. Almost surreal!

----------


## Splashy

> Did you notice a ground breaking all-time record tonight in Corrie?
> 
> The first time ever in the history of Soapland that a parent has been unable to go out as they had to look after their baby!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   makes a change from the kiddies baby sitting themselves for most of the year.

 Chesnies womens voice is getting right up my rear trumpet now, I liked her as scout in Waterloo road but seriously lady, stop with the elongated mooing cadanse in your voice its beyond iritating. 

I wonder which fast food outlet the actor who plays J boy will end up in or will he join his brother in Emerdale

----------


## swmc66

Her voice and accent  is bad. Very off putting. Anyway this Caitlin getting a place in Dundee before results are out is a bit strange. It would not happen.i think they are going to fix him up with Bethany so ignoring normal university procedures now as well as election procedures with Sally

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2016), maidmarian (15-05-2016), parkerman (15-05-2016), Perdita (15-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

After the way Sally ordered Jenny about at the factory, demanding she put the pictures from Blackpool into the bin as she is the cleaner, Jenny should have told her to shove them up her Quick Me Kiss hat  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Exactly. We are seeing the horrible side of Sally and  stupid side of Gail. I think i will have to watch an old episode of corrie to remind myself how Gail used to be

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2016), maidmarian (15-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Exactly. We are seeing the horrible side of Sally and  stupid side of Gail. I think i will have to watch an old episode of corrie to remind myself how Gail used to be


I agree but you will have to go a long way
back swmc66 to find an episode where
Gail was shown as bright & intelligent not
a dim doormat. Not just the butt of others jokes.
Hope you enjoy it! :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Ok thanks

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed that we got to see a realistically degenerate hen night for once. Far too often in Corrie, the younger cast members are content to drink sedately in their local rather than go for a wild night out clubbing when they're celebrating.

----------

maidmarian (15-05-2016), swmc66 (16-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> After the way Sally ordered Jenny about at the factory, demanding she put the pictures from Blackpool into the bin as she is the cleaner, Jenny should have told her to shove them up her Quick Me Kiss hat


I am not finding Sally funny anymore and poor Tim I feel sorry for him

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2016), lizann (16-05-2016), parkerman (16-05-2016), Perdita (16-05-2016), Ruffed_lemur (18-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

great how ty forgets his best mate kev stole molly from him

----------

maidmarian (16-05-2016), parkerman (17-05-2016), tammyy2j (17-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad Sally admitted how unlikable she's become since being elected. Let's hope the character's worst facets are reigned in a little from hereon in.

It was silly that Jenny Bradley happened to be in Blackpool to rescue Jack. Why not have it happen somewhere local if they wanted to redeem her for the kidnapping - instead of as a highly unlikely coincidence?

I'm finding Johnny more tolerable recently. Dare I say I could even like the character one day?

I was wondering whilst watching Monday's episodes - with its numerous references to Carla's instability and constant stream of crises - whether she'll kill herself if Nick dumps her after discovering the truth?  I know that's not a likely outcome and that Corrie bosses will want to try and tempt Alison King back one day, but it would certainly be a shocking outcome to this storyline.  :EEK!:

----------

maidmarian (17-05-2016), parkerman (17-05-2016), tammyy2j (17-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the Blackpool parts until Sally and Sophie showed up

I do like Johnny more now and his potential romance with Jenny, he is working well with Carla and Aiden, Kate is odd one out to me just doesn't fit

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016), mariba (18-05-2016), Perdita (17-05-2016), swmc66 (18-05-2016)

----------


## mariba

Sally on her own-yes. But with Sophie, ruined it all for me. I loved Sally's face when she saw Tim feeding Kev!  :Big Grin:  Sally and Tim are great together-like Jimmy and Nico in Emmerdale.

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), swmc66 (18-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

It was nice to see little adorable Jake, liked his scenes with Gary

----------

Brucie (20-05-2016), Dazzle (19-05-2016), lizann (19-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

jenny wants to move up in the factory and is wrapping johnny around her finger

----------


## Dazzle

Very good scenes between Todd and Billy. It's telling he doesn't want to confess all to the shallow Sean. Did I detect feelings for Todd in the last glance he gave him?  I think they have very good chemistry but they absolutely must _not_ have Billy be unfaithful; that would ruin a good character.  Have him finish with Sean then slowly build up to a relationship with Todd.

I think the way the police are being portrayed in the Izzy cannabis storyline is well over the top - and probably very scary for people in her position who rely on it for medicinal purposes.  From what I've heard, the police are not interested in people having small amounts for personal use - especially for people in Izzy's position. And the way the copper reacted to the "assault" was truly ridiculous.

----------

Brucie (20-05-2016), flappinfanny (23-05-2016), Glen1 (21-05-2016), lizann (20-05-2016), parkerman (20-05-2016), Perdita (20-05-2016), Splashy (21-05-2016), swmc66 (21-05-2016), tammyy2j (21-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I think the way the police are being portrayed in the Izzy cannabis storyline is well over the top - and probably very scary for people in her position who rely on it for medicinal purposes.  From what I've heard, the police are not interested in people having small amounts for personal use - especially for people in Izzy's position. And the way the copper reacted to the "assault" was truly ridiculous.


Agreed. Also, if that copper broke his foot he wouldn't be able to walk at all....I know from experience!!!

----------

Brucie (20-05-2016), Dazzle (20-05-2016), flappinfanny (23-05-2016), Glen1 (21-05-2016), lizann (20-05-2016), maidmarian (20-05-2016), Splashy (21-05-2016), swmc66 (21-05-2016), tammyy2j (21-05-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> Agreed. Also, if that copper broke his foot he wouldn't be able to walk at all....I know from experience!!!


He needs to put a sock in it....

----------

flappinfanny (23-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Would the police treat a disabled person so badly  :Ponder: 

Anna can be so horrible  :Angry:  

Yes Tracy the firestarter is remembered  :Clap:  punishment time

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2016), flappinfanny (23-05-2016), Glen1 (21-05-2016), lizann (22-05-2016), maidmarian (21-05-2016), parkerman (21-05-2016), Splashy (21-05-2016), swmc66 (21-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Izzy and the Police ...point one the officer didnt have any legal right to be in her flat ...but in soap land how many awful faces did Izzy pull ..shes a good looking lady but where the smudge did them awful boat races come from ?

Its ironic, I had a bod in myself  valuing my flat today, I liked the idea of throwing him out for whistling, he was charming and urbane but dose anybody like their possessions being valued and assessed ?

 Today I have mostly being dower

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2016), flappinfanny (23-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

here we come walking down the street

----------


## Dazzle

Anna the martyr who makes everything about herself strikes again.  She's incapable of putting herself in anyone else's shoes...  :Wal2l: 

It's nice to see Gary being so supportive of Izzy. Are they going to get back together?  :Ponder: 

I really dislike Jenny's game playing.  :Thumbsdown: 

Is Yasmeen the person who will give Tracy her just desserts?  I hope she doesn't let Kal's death go, and I despair now of Carla bringing Tracy down.

I'm looking forward to next week's episodes, though I don't want to see Nick's world shattered.  :Sad:

----------

Brucie (23-05-2016), flappinfanny (23-05-2016), maidmarian (22-05-2016), parkerman (21-05-2016), Perdita (22-05-2016), Splashy (23-05-2016), swmc66 (22-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A good start for BGT week, but it doesn't seem like a special set of episodes, I could be proved wrong (I hope I am) it is only day 1 so we will see.  Alison King deserves nothing less.

The Carla, Roy and Cathy scenes were well done, I will miss Carla and Roy's friendship.

----------

Brucie (23-05-2016), Dazzle (23-05-2016), Glen1 (24-05-2016), mariba (23-05-2016), parkerman (23-05-2016), Splashy (23-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Too Tracy centric for me, Max had the right idea pretend to be ill and avoid the car crash union.

As for the fillers, who cares about Fizs dress for gawd sake.

For entertainment tonight my vote goes to EE.

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (24-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Too Tracy centric for me, Max had the right idea pretend to be ill and avoid the car crash union.

As for the fillers, who cares about Fizs dress for gawd sake.

For entertainment tonight my vote goes to EE.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (24-05-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

This weeks episodes are dragging a bit.  A very long wedding day, or non wedding day.

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (24-05-2016), Splashy (24-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

There have been rumours for years that Gail's love for Nick veers into creepy territory. I could almost believe them tonight when she told her middle-aged son she could "eat him up". 

I thought the trailer at the end of the episode gave rather too much away about what's coming up next...  :Wal2l: 




> For entertainment tonight my vote goes to EE.


Agreed, there was absolutely no comparison between the quality of the two episodes.

----------

flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (24-05-2016), parkerman (24-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Had to catch up on 5 episodes of the Tracy Barlow show last night and now watching the first episode of this week ' Tracy Barlow the Wedding'. I might start watching EE or Emmerdale but not sure what their villains are like

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (24-05-2016), parkerman (24-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Had to catch up on 5 episodes of the Tracy Barlow show last night and now watching the first episode of this week ' Tracy Barlow the Wedding'. I might start watching EE or Emmerdale but not sure what their villains are like


I can't speak for Emmerdale, but the EE villains are a lot more believable and better acted than Tracy Barlow.

If I was a Corrie boss, I'd give Tracy a life-threatening head injury that changes her personality for good.  They could still have her make an occasional snide one-liner, but otherwise keep her as a lightweight character.

----------

flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (24-05-2016), parkerman (24-05-2016), Perdita (24-05-2016), swmc66 (25-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

They could always send Bobby up to Weatherfield. He'd soon sort Tracy out.

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (24-05-2016), lizann (24-05-2016), Perdita (24-05-2016), swmc66 (25-05-2016), tammyy2j (25-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

So robert low life is going to stay with her at all costs. Hw desperate is he

----------

mariba (25-05-2016), Splashy (25-05-2016)

----------


## binky321

What on earth does Robert or anyone else see in Tracey?  :Searchme:

----------

flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), lizann (25-05-2016), mariba (25-05-2016), parkerman (24-05-2016), Splashy (25-05-2016), swmc66 (25-05-2016), tammyy2j (25-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Why on earth did Robert or Johnny let Tracy carry on talking after Nick revealed he knew about Carla and Robert?  They should have dragged her out of the place by her hair  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), mariba (25-05-2016), parkerman (25-05-2016), tammyy2j (25-05-2016)

----------


## Brucie

Failed soap wedding - Groundhog Day. Tracy ruining other peoples lives - Groundhog Day. Tracy escaping with no significant adverse consequences - Groundhog Day. What on earth does Kate Ford have on the production staff of Corrie?? The campaign starts here - Before Callum's body is found, swap it with Tracy's and bring Sean Ward back!

----------

binky321 (26-05-2016), flappinfanny (26-05-2016), mariba (25-05-2016), parkerman (25-05-2016), swmc66 (25-05-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

What a waste that they got married for it to go wrong at the reception!  :Thumbsdown: 

Please let us have more NORMAL soap weddings.

----------

Brucie (26-05-2016), flappinfanny (26-05-2016), mariba (25-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> What a waste that they got married for it to go wrong at the reception! 
> 
> Please let us have more NORMAL soap weddings.


Never going to happen in soaplife  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Just out of interest in case anyone knows the answer....

A marriage can be annulled if it is not consumated. Now the question is, Nick and Carla's marraige was not consumated after the wedding, but, of course, was consumated before. Does that count or does it have to be after the ceremony?  :Ponder:

----------

flappinfanny (26-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I believe the consumation of a marriage has to be after the wedding, sex before marriage does not count as you are not married then even if you have intentions to get wed

----------

flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), parkerman (25-05-2016)

----------


## mariba

I hate watching Corrie because of Tracy.

----------

flappinfanny (26-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I hate watching Corrie because of Tracy.


  Every soap has a favourite evil character ... Emma in Emmerdale, Bobby now in EastEnders, I donÂ´t watch Hollyoaks or Doctors  so canÂ´t comment but I am sure it is the same there  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016)

----------


## mariba

None of the mentioned characters don't make me feel like switching off.. Tracy does. Plus that she's the most boring ' villain ',so predictable.

----------

Brucie (26-05-2016), Dazzle (26-05-2016), flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), parkerman (25-05-2016), Perdita (26-05-2016), Splashy (26-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> So robert low life is going to stay with her at all costs. Hw desperate is he


 has he finally seen the light

----------


## swmc66

Good. That was an excellent episode

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

so carla will now lose roy too

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> so carla will now lose roy too


very sad if that is the case.

If I had been Carla I'd have mowed Tracey down.  It would have been worth doing time for and everybody would have been grateful and thankful.

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), mariba (26-05-2016), Splashy (26-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I just caught up on the last two episodes and was very pleasantly surprised. Corrie really upped its game.  There was too much Tracy of course, but at least she made a show of herself and was unceremoniously dumped into the bargain (let's hope Robert keeps his word this time).  There were some great scenes between Carla and Nick, David and Nick, and Roy and Carla.

I hope Cathy's not dead, that would be too cruel on Roy - especially after he dismissed her superbly mis-timed proposal. However, I always had my suspicions such a well known actress as Melanie Hill wouldn't stay long term.  :Sad: 

I had to laugh when Alex told her she needed chocolate after being rejected. That was a very funny moment.  :Big Grin: 

I thought the crash was very well done. If only Carla had finished off Tracy it would have been perfect.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Callum's about to make his long-awaited reappearance...  :Ninja:

----------

Glen1 (26-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

As per a lot of the visuals were lost on me in the crash scene, but was actually also Roys naff driving and tantrum Tyrones stupid bare foot driving thus shoe under the break pedal that really were also to blame?

 Its not made me want to watch Thursday epp now, Tracy will be gloating about how she was the intended victim and Roy will be blaming Carla for ex Mrs Sharpes injuries. Then the thicko accidental/in self defence Calum buriers will be front of line S/L. 

Why again did mr and mrs deep in debt buy a posh dress over food and clothing for their offspring? Ah well Im sure Fizz can con some other elderly lady to put her in her will.

Gail .. what a great right hook, shame Carla didnt hit you back harder or better still report you to the Police for assault, the Nicki boy, he of the aggressive mind issues did the same to thingy chef bloke. Never mind as pointed out earlier in this thread Nick will be scratching his eyes out after an Oedipus event.  

Carla did warn Nick she would hurt him, she was very clear about it and Nicks no saint as David pointed out. but like I say Gail as quoted in this thread  "could eat him up"  

 TAXI FOR SPLASHY

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

As per a lot of the visuals were lost on me in the crash scene, but was actually also Roys naff driving and tantrum Tyrones stupid bare foot driving thus shoe under the break pedal that really were also to blame?

 Its not made me want to watch Thursday epp now, Tracy will be gloating about how she was the intended victim and Roy will be blaming Carla for ex Mrs Sharpes injuries. Then the thicko accidental/in self defence Calum buriers will be front of line S/L. 

Why again did mr and mrs deep in debt buy a posh dress over food and clothing for their offspring? Ah well Im sure Fizz can con some other elderly lady to put her in her will.

Gail .. what a great right hook, shame Carla didnt hit you back harder or better still report you to the Police for assault, the Nicki boy, he of the aggressive mind issues did the same to thingy chef bloke. Never mind as pointed out earlier in this thread Nick will be scratching his eyes out after an Oedipus event.  

Carla did warn Nick she would hurt him, she was very clear about it and Nicks no saint as David pointed out. but like I say Gail as quoted in this thread  "could eat him up"  

 TAXI FOR SPLASHY

----------


## Dazzle

I too found the crash confusing. I thought it was mainly Carla's fault but maybe someone else can enlighten us?

I'm glad you've noticed Gail's rather un-motherly love for Nick...  :Big Grin: 

Very true that Carla warned Nick in no uncertain terms that she'd hurt him.  He went into the relationship with his eyes wide open.

----------

Glen1 (26-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

carla went to run down tracy but swerved in the end to avoid her and ran down kabin paper boy statute jenny was dragging in and then hit cathy by the shop and tyrone was avoiding roy or am i wrong?

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Wasn't it Tyrone who hit Cathy?

----------


## lizann

> Wasn't it Tyrone who hit Cathy?


 he went into platt house opposite way of shop

----------


## lizann

> Wasn't it Tyrone who hit Cathy?


 he went into platt house opposite way of shop

----------


## Dazzle

> he went into platt house opposite way of shop


I thought he skimmed the wall of the Kabin where Cathy and Alex were standing before hitting the Platt house. However, as I said, I'm confused about the sequence of events so am probably wrong. I need to watch the scene again.

----------


## lizann

> I thought he skimmed the wall of the Kabin where Cathy and Alex were standing before hitting the Platt house. However, as I said, I'm confused about the sequence of events so am probably wrong. I need to watch the scene again.


 yes will need a rewatch too

----------


## lizann

> I thought he skimmed the wall of the Kabin where Cathy and Alex were standing before hitting the Platt house. However, as I said, I'm confused about the sequence of events so am probably wrong. I need to watch the scene again.


 yes will need a rewatch too

----------


## Dazzle

You're right about Carla hitting Cathy, lizann. Here's the clip:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YX6qoZtAa...=youtu.be&t=98

It makes sense because Nick's prophesy that Carla would one day hurt Roy came true - rather sooner than anyone expected.  :Sad: 

Tyrone hit Norris' beloved paperboy thingummyjig. Now _that_ will be hard to forgive!  :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), lizann (26-05-2016), Splashy (26-05-2016), swmc66 (26-05-2016), tammyy2j (26-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

What a shame Carla didn't mow down Tracey Luv.  It would be almost worth doing time for.  :Clap:

----------

Brucie (26-05-2016), Dazzle (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), mariba (26-05-2016), Perdita (26-05-2016), swmc66 (26-05-2016), tammyy2j (26-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Ive watched the scene loads now, it just does not make sense?

Ok forget Carla, Tyrone seems to have again lost his temper even with Roy and was gunning it past Roy who watched him pass.. all the while Fiz is quite clear in what Tyrone is doing she dosent agree with ..the edit is so unclear did Tyrone cause Carla to avoid him and hit whats her face?  

To drive bare foot and leave the shoes in the driving well to impede control well, will he own up to it...my guess is not ..the chap always likes to be claiming he is the victim while taking out his woes on others and stating he has a family to support.

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), flappinfanny (28-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), mariba (26-05-2016), parkerman (26-05-2016), swmc66 (26-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Ive watched the scene loads now, it just does not make sense?

Ok forget Carla, Tyrone seems to have again lost his temper even with Roy and was gunning it past Roy who watched him pass.. all the while Fiz is quite clear in what Tyrone is doing she dosent agree with ..the edit is so unclear did Tyrone cause Carla to avoid him and hit whats her face?  

To drive bare foot and leave the shoes in the driving well to impede control well, will he own up to it...my guess is not ..the chap always likes to be claiming he is the victim while taking out his woes on others and stating he has a family to support.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Never going to happen in soaplife


It has happened on rare occasions, but it needs to happen more.

----------

flappinfanny (28-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am growing to like Johnny more and more especially now his relationship with Carla was growing it is a shame she is leaving as now more than ever she needs her friends and family 

Is Robert going to stay true to his words and keep away from Tracy and offer to sell Nick back his beloved Bistro and will Leanne and the other staff stay on working for him now all is out, I guess they will as they need jobs but it could be an unpleasant work place and customers may boycott 

I thought Tyrone had ran over someone in the house

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I thought Tyrone had ran over someone in the house


He did. He ran over Callum.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), flappinfanny (28-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016), tammyy2j (26-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> He did. He ran over Callum.


 :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), flappinfanny (28-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

So Callum has been smashed over the head, wrapped in a duvet put down a manhole for months and now he has been ran over. I have a feeling that body will be in some state.

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Perdita (26-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016), tammyy2j (26-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> He did. He ran over Callum.


OMG really  :Stick Out Tongue:  how did I miss that

----------


## Perdita

> So Callum has been smashed over the head, wrapped in a duvet put down a manhole for months and now he has been ran over. I have a feeling that body will be in some state.


I am surprised the police were able to identify the body as being Callum  :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am surprised the police were able to identify the body as being Callum


They don't need anything recognisable to get an identification via DNA...  :Sick:

----------

parkerman (26-05-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> They don't need anything recognisable to get an identification via DNA...


Im sure that at times stuff prevents them from knowing for sure. Eastenders did this with Den years ago didn't they?

----------


## alcapo11

> They don't need anything recognisable to get an identification via DNA...


Im sure that at times stuff prevents them from knowing for sure. Eastenders did this with Den years ago didn't they?

----------


## Dazzle

> Im sure that at times stuff prevents them from knowing for sure. Eastenders did this with Den years ago didn't they?


I'm not sure if they did a DNA test on "Den".  The body had been in the water a long time, and I'm not sure DNA tests were even widely used back then.  I think he was identified by a ring that Sharon recognised or something.

They shouldn't have any trouble identifying Callum either via DNA or his dental records.  The science is very precise nowadays.

----------

parkerman (26-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> I'm not sure if they did a DNA test on "Den".  The body had been in the water a long time, and I'm not sure DNA tests were even widely used back then.  I think he was identified by a ring that Sharon recognised or something.
> 
> They shouldn't have any trouble identifying Callum either via DNA or his dental records.  The science is very precise nowadays.


Is there not a chance that his teeth were knocked out when he got run over?

----------

flappinfanny (28-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> I'm not sure if they did a DNA test on "Den".  The body had been in the water a long time, and I'm not sure DNA tests were even widely used back then.  I think he was identified by a ring that Sharon recognised or something.
> 
> They shouldn't have any trouble identifying Callum either via DNA or his dental records.  The science is very precise nowadays.


Is there not a chance that his teeth were knocked out when he got run over?

----------


## alcapo11

> Is there not a chance that his teeth were knocked out when he got run over?


Infact the body could now be cut in half or anything.

----------


## alcapo11

> Is there not a chance that his teeth were knocked out when he got run over?


Infact the body could now be cut in half or anything.

----------


## Dazzle

> Is there not a chance that his teeth were knocked out when he got run over?





> Infact the body could now be cut in half or anything.


Neither of those things would prevent identification.  There are extremely clever scientists nowadays who can put together ancient skeletons that were scattered over a large area due to being eaten by animals, and tell how old the person/animal was, its cause of death, what it ate, and lots of other fascinating details about its life.  Knocked out teeth or a body that's not intact would pose no problem.

Also, DNA has recently been reconstructed for a 300,000 year old bear (who hadn't been permanently frozen), so I can't imagine a body that's been buried under concrete for eight months would be too much of a problem to identify via DNA.

I realise soap police often get things wrong but they and the forensic scientists would have to be incredibly inept or corrupt to misidentify this body.

----------

parkerman (26-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Can't it be pinned on Tony, did anyone see him getting rid of Callums car?
He had a motive and opportunity of disposing of the body.

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2016), mariba (27-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

carla should have punched tracy but at least roy made it back to say goodbye

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2016), flappinfanny (28-05-2016), tammyy2j (29-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Can't it be pinned on Tony, did anyone see him getting rid of Callums car?
> He had a motive and opportunity of disposing of the body.


Oh theres a great thought, he had motive and access, not to mention Jason too 

Cops dont need DNA etc to identify Callum, they just need to ask us here  :Ninja:  It was Dazzle what done it officer  :Ninja: 

 Tyrone not owning up to being a tool with a shoe under his break pedal and its all Carlas fault .. yawn..Tyrone is a nasty angry little [email protected]@t. who we are always being told is a nice guy while he kicks someone else because he is having a bad time. Remember him scrapping Ches van because he was having a bad day with beat up wife and the story goes on and on.

Gail realising she had been sleeping over a corpse was priceless.

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It was Dazzle what done it officer




How did you find me out?  I'll implicate you if you grass me up!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Moonie:

----------

parkerman (27-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I see Roy was being his usual calm and logical self in the hospital. 
In fact he could almost be described as the Mr Spock of Weatherfield: "That's a very illogical stament there, Captain Carla sir."

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Gail looked like E.T. when she was speaking to Carla.

----------

flappinfanny (28-05-2016), Glen1 (28-05-2016), parkerman (27-05-2016), Splashy (27-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

They pretty much messed up Alison Kings exit. The only good bit was the end scene with Roy and Carla. So pleased Roy made it up with her. That was a very moving scene. Loved Carla's line about her not meaning enough for Roy to catch a taxi. Roy on the bus was so perfect and so Roy. 

I am really going to miss Alison King and Corrie are certainly going too.  I will especially miss her friendship with Roy which was the only thing 'The Hat' got right.  I imagine Alison is happy to be out of this mess. I am sure she will do well. I know in an interview she said wanted to spend more time with her daughter.

I don't think the show is worth watching now sadly.

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2016), Glen1 (28-05-2016), Perdita (28-05-2016), Splashy (28-05-2016), tammyy2j (29-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I agree, the exit was disgraceful !  I wish they would have made her smack Tracy before going rather than allowing Tracy to be more despicable and vile to her  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2016), flappinfanny (29-05-2016), Splashy (28-05-2016), tammyy2j (29-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> *I am really going to miss Alison King and Corrie are certainly going too.*  I will especially miss her friendship with Roy which was the only thing 'The Hat' got right.  I imagine Alison is happy to be out of this mess. I am sure she will do well. I know in an interview she said wanted to spend more time with her daughter.


I'm not going to miss Carla, not after the hatchet job that's been done on her character in recent times. Overexposure, one crisis after another, misery heaped upon misery, and Carla was a spent force.  That's nothing against Alison King though, and I'd welcome her back in the future under a different writing team.

----------

parkerman (28-05-2016), tammyy2j (29-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I agree about the way Carla has been written recently. She was such a strong character once but that was taken away from her and she turned into a hopeless whimpering woman who needed a man, whether her fiancee or her father. That was never the Carla we all knew and loved. Such a shame as Alison King is a very good actor.

If only they could have written her character like they've written Tracy, with such variation and different shades to her character with many subtleties......oh, er, hang on a minute....

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2016), lizann (29-05-2016), swmc66 (29-05-2016), tammyy2j (29-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

One of the worst things for me about Carla's exit was that she left in the middle of a police investigation into the crash.

We should have seen her being breathalysed and questioned by the police.  Those sorts of scenes would have been far more compelling to me than lengthy and cringeworthy scenes of Carla and Michelle sobbing their goodbyes.  

If we're very lucky we'll be rewarded in a few weeks time with one line about whether Carla will face any charges.  :Wal2l: 

Also, whilst I'm on the subject of the crash, a few minutes of tension about whether Cathy would make it wouldn't have gone amiss instead of just abruptly being told she was okay.

----------

flappinfanny (29-05-2016), lizann (29-05-2016), Snagglepus (29-05-2016), swmc66 (29-05-2016), tammyy2j (29-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I still think Corrie made a huge mistake with having Carla miscarry Peter's baby, it was a new direction for the character mammy Carla

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2016), flappinfanny (29-05-2016), swmc66 (29-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Was corrie not on on friday. Was it ionly on for 4 nights last week?

----------

flappinfanny (29-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Was corrie not on on friday. Was it ionly on for 4 nights last week?


Yes. Only four nights last week.

----------


## swmc66

Thanks

----------


## flappinfanny

> Was corrie not on on friday. Was it ionly on for 4 nights last week?


It started last Sunday through to Thursday, sandwiched between Simon Cowell.  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (29-05-2016), swmc66 (30-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I suppose the police must have definitively identified the body as Callum since they repeatedly referred to it by his name.  Neither they nor his mother appeared to have any doubts it's him.

I hope the Corrie team at least attempt to keep the investigation realistic. I don't mind some artistic licence as long as it doesn't devolve into complete fantasy.

----------

parkerman (31-05-2016), Perdita (31-05-2016), tammyy2j (31-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Is it just a coincidence that both Eastenders and Corrie's long running murder stories are reaching a climax at the same time?  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

> Is it just a coincidence that both Eastenders and Corrie's long running murder stories are reaching a climax at the same time?


Surely not!!!  :EEK!:

----------

parkerman (01-06-2016), Splashy (02-06-2016)

----------


## alan45

> I suppose the police must have definitively identified the body as Callum since they repeatedly referred to it by his name.  Neither they nor his mother appeared to have any doubts it's him.
> 
> I hope the Corrie team at least attempt to keep the investigation realistic. I don't mind some artistic licence as long as it doesn't devolve into complete fantasy.


Im not sure whether a positive identification has been officially made as yet

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2016), flappinfanny (05-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Im not sure whether a positive identification has been officially made as yet


No, it hasn't been mentioned, but I thought it odd that the police and Callum's mum were talking as if they have no doubt the body is Callum if it hasn't been officially identified yet.  Still, stranger things have happened in Corrie...

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> No, it hasn't been mentioned, but I thought it odd that the police and Callum's mum were talking as if they have no doubt the body is Callum if it hasn't been officially identified yet.  Still, stranger things have happened in Corrie...


I presume that because CallumÂ´s credit card was found on the body and he has been missing for a while the police are not in much doubt that  they yhave the right body pending further forensic tests

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2016), flappinfanny (05-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I presume that because CallumÂ´s credit card was found on the body and he has been missing for a while the police are not in much doubt that  they yhave the right body pending further forensic tests


True, I just don't think the police in real life would repeatedly refer to it as Callum Logan until a definitive ID was made.  I think they'd more likely refer to it as "the body presumed to be Callum Logan" or similar.  However, I don't actually know and am making an assumption that might well be incorrect.

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> True, I just don't think the police in real life would repeatedly refer to it as Callum Logan until a definitive ID was made.  I think they'd more likely refer to it as "the body presumed to be Callum Logan" or similar.  However, I don't really know and am making an assumption that might well be incorrect.


  The first time the police made contact with David Platt they said a body had been found, not yet identified but there was the credit card in his name and as it was well known to the police that Callum and the Platts had had issues, they came to ask questions

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

If it's not Callum's body, I'd still like to know how it got there. If it was already there I think David might have noticed it when he buried Callum! If it got there after Callum miraculously crawled out after appearing to be dead, how did it get there?

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> The first time the police made contact with David Platt they said a body had been found, not yet identified but there was the credit card in his name and as it was well known to the police that Callum and the Platts had had issues, they came to ask questions


I think that was last week, the episode after the body was discovered.  They said at the time it would take a while to definitively identify it because of decomposition.  My point is that this week there's been no mention of any doubt over identification.

I also think any parent, no matter how sure they were intellectually that a body was their missing child, wouldn't be able to stop themselves hoping it wasn't.  Callum's mum (I can never remember her name) didn't appear to doubt it was him or to be holding out any hope it isn't.

But as I say, I'm making assumptions and probably overthinking it.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dazzle

> If it's not Callum's body, I'd still like to know how it got there. If it was already there I think David might have noticed it when he buried Callum! If it got there after Callum miraculously crawled out after appearing to be dead, how did it get there?


I don't think there's any doubt it is Callum!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016), parkerman (02-06-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

Tina Obrien said in an interview that Sarah will have frequent visions and flashbacks of Cllum, she is also watched by someone at his funeral and Bethany receives gifts from a "secret admirer". Gemma did tell David to watch his back, so maybe Callums mate are the ones behind it but I think it would be a good twist if it turned put to be Callum himself. I have a feeling that the police will eventually question Denton to then find out that he is also missing. So the police might assume that he has ran away because he was the one who done it. When really its his body that has been misidentified as Callum. 

Yeah its a pretty rubbish theory but I would prefer this to happen than someone simply getting arrested for it and then thats that.

----------


## alcapo11

Tina Obrien said in an interview that Sarah will have frequent visions and flashbacks of Cllum, she is also watched by someone at his funeral and Bethany receives gifts from a "secret admirer". Gemma did tell David to watch his back, so maybe Callums mate are the ones behind it but I think it would be a good twist if it turned put to be Callum himself. I have a feeling that the police will eventually question Denton to then find out that he is also missing. So the police might assume that he has ran away because he was the one who done it. When really its his body that has been misidentified as Callum. 

Yeah its a pretty rubbish theory but I would prefer this to happen than someone simply getting arrested for it and then thats that.

----------


## Perdita

> Tina Obrien said in an interview that Sarah will have frequent visions and flashbacks of Cllum, she is also watched by someone at his funeral and Bethany receives gifts from a "secret admirer". Gemma did tell David to watch his back, so maybe Callums mate are the ones behind it but I think it would be a good twist if it turned put to be Callum himself. I have a feeling that the police will eventually question Denton to then find out that he is also missing. So the police might assume that he has ran away because he was the one who done it. When really its his body that has been misidentified as Callum. 
> 
> Yeah its a pretty rubbish theory but I would prefer this to happen than someone simply getting arrested for it and then thats that.


I can imagine David sending the presents as he is trying to blame Jason for the murder at the moment

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> I can imagine David sending the presents as he is trying to blame Jason for the murder at the moment


How would that help put Jason in the frame?

----------


## alcapo11

> I can imagine David sending the presents as he is trying to blame Jason for the murder at the moment


How would that help put Jason in the frame?

----------


## Dazzle

> Tina Obrien said in an interview that Sarah will have frequent visions and flashbacks of Cllum, she is also watched by someone at his funeral and Bethany receives gifts from a "secret admirer". Gemma did tell David to watch his back, so maybe Callums mate are the ones behind it but I think it would be a good twist if it turned put to be Callum himself. I have a feeling that the police will eventually question Denton to then find out that he is also missing. So the police might assume that he has ran away because he was the one who done it. When really its his body that has been misidentified as Callum.


Sarah is clearly unwell.  The man she thought was Callum in yesterday's episode looked nothing like him when I paused the shot.  It was just a tall man with dark hair dressed similarly to Callum.

It's also a known psychological phenomenon that people who are grieving often see their deceased loved one's face in a crowd.  I experienced this myself repeatedly when my father died and it was very unnerving.  I imagine that Sarah, although not exactly grief-stricken, is experiencing something similar due to stress and trauma.

As I've explained before, misidentification is highly unlikely with today's science.  Even if there hasn't yet been a definitive DNA identification, the pathologist will have been able to say whether or not the body is the same height, body shape, hair colour, age etc as Callum.  Denton looked nothing like him.

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016), parkerman (02-06-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> Sarah is clearly unwell.  The man she thought was Callum in yesterday's episode looked nothing like him when I paused the shot.  It was just a tall man with dark hair dressed similarly to Callum.
> 
> It's also a known psychological phenomenon that people who are grieving often see their deceased loved one's face in a crowd.  I experienced this myself repeatedly when my father died and it was very unnerving.  I imagine that Sarah, although not exactly grief-stricken, is experiencing something similar due to stress and trauma.
> 
> As I've explained before, misidentification is highly unlikely with today's science.  Even if there hasn't yet been a definitive DNA identification, the pathologist will have been able to say whether or not the body is the same height, body shape, hair colour, age etc as Callum.  Denton looked nothing like him.


Yeah but we dodnt know what state the body is in, it has been recently run over. Im sure they could try to explain it in some way, it is soapland after all.

----------


## alcapo11

> Sarah is clearly unwell.  The man she thought was Callum in yesterday's episode looked nothing like him when I paused the shot.  It was just a tall man with dark hair dressed similarly to Callum.
> 
> It's also a known psychological phenomenon that people who are grieving often see their deceased loved one's face in a crowd.  I experienced this myself repeatedly when my father died and it was very unnerving.  I imagine that Sarah, although not exactly grief-stricken, is experiencing something similar due to stress and trauma.
> 
> As I've explained before, misidentification is highly unlikely with today's science.  Even if there hasn't yet been a definitive DNA identification, the pathologist will have been able to say whether or not the body is the same height, body shape, hair colour, age etc as Callum.  Denton looked nothing like him.


Yeah but we dont know what state the body is in, it has been recently run over. Im sure they could try to explain it in some way, it is soapland after all.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yeah but we dont know what state the body is in, it has been recently run over. Im sure they could try to explain it in some way, it is soapland after all.


They can still get around that although it would take longer and perhaps more expertise than a local pathologist.

Anyway, the body wasn't run over.  The concrete and metal cover over the manhole were broken under the weight of the vehicle and the wheel sank into the hole a little, that's all.  I doubt if the body was significantly damaged.  The police would have already said if ID would be difficult due to damage caused by the truck.  All that was mentioned was decomposition.

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016), parkerman (02-06-2016), Perdita (02-06-2016)

----------


## alan45

Bearing in mind that this is a soap its perfectly feasible that the body is not Callum.  David dumps body of Callum whom he presumes is dead. Callum wakes up in hole in Gails boudoir. Crawls out of hole and kills one of his druggie pals and dumps him in hole along with his plastic card. If the body is badly decomposed there may not be any prints but DNA identification will prove who it actually is.  No mention has been made of this by the polis who of course are stilll at the scene

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Bearing in mind that this is a soap its perfectly feasible that the body is not Callum.  David dumps body of Callum whom he presumes is dead. Callum wakes up in hole in Gails boudoir. Crawls out of hole and kills one of his druggie pals and dumps him in hole along with his plastic card. If the body is badly decomposed there may not be any prints but DNA identification will prove who it actually is.  No mention has been made of this by the polis who of course are stilll at the scene


He was wrapped tightly in a blanket, which he'd have had to wriggle his way out of in a tiny space with a serious head injury.  It surely wouldn't be worth the risk of returning to the scene afterwards with a dead body in tow?

Also, even without a DNA identification, they'll know by now that the body was very tall and thin with black hair.  Denton was bald and chubby if I remember correctly; it would be a huge coincidence if Callum killed someone as unusually tall and thin as himself.

I know I'm making a big assumption here that the police investigating Callum's death aren't quite as inept as some we've seen in soap, but I really can't see how it's feasible now that it wasn't Callum in the hole if they want the story to have some semblance of reality.

I hope Corrie doesn't disappoint me here...  :Wal2l:

----------

alan45 (03-06-2016), parkerman (03-06-2016), Perdita (03-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I'm with you, Dazzle. Even for a soap it would be totally beyond belief if the body wasn't Callum's. We really would have left all sense of reality behind and be into a complete fantasy world.

----------

alan45 (03-06-2016), Dazzle (03-06-2016), Perdita (03-06-2016)

----------


## alan45

> He was wrapped tightly in a blanket, which he'd have had to wriggle his way out of in a tiny space with a serious head injury.  It surely wouldn't be worth the risk of returning to the scene afterwards with a dead body in tow?
> 
> Also, even without a DNA identification, they'll know by now that the body was very tall and thin with black hair.  Denton was bald and chubby if I remember correctly; it would be a huge coincidence if Callum killed someone as unusually tall and thin as himself.
> 
> I know I'm making a big assumption here that the police investigating Callum's death aren't quite as inept as some we've seen in soap, but I really can't see how it's feasible now that it wasn't Callum in the hole if they want the story to have some semblance of reality.
> 
> I hope Corrie doesn't disappoint me here...


I didnt say it was a likely scenario just a way of keeping Callum in it.  As you say some soap police are inept.  What about the headless body that was identified in the Walford Canal and later the soap police were  proved wrong

----------


## Dazzle

> I didnt say it was a likely scenario just a way of keeping Callum in it.  As you say some soap police are inept.  What about the headless body that was identified in the Walford Canal and later the soap police were  proved wrong


That was EE!  :Big Grin:  Plus Sharon identified the body after it had been in the canal for nine months or some such.  I'm surprised the police let her look at what was left after that long in the water...  :Sick: 

Of course, forensic techniques known to anyone who's watched an episode of CSI can be ignored by the Corrie team if they so wish but they're going to lose all credibility if they do so. Callum wasn't a popular character with fans so it doesn't seem worth it to me.  I suppose I might be more convinced if it was an important and well liked character who was killed and buried in Gail's manhole...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (04-06-2016), flappinfanny (05-06-2016), parkerman (03-06-2016), Perdita (04-06-2016)

----------


## mariba

Why is everyone so stupid on the street? Why isn't anyone thinking straight away that they could blame tony for the murder??

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016), swmc66 (03-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

One of the highlights of the Callum storyline for me is that Todd and Billy have been dragged into it. I found their scenes discussing whether Sarah murdered Callum compelling and very convincing.

I feel like an idiot not to have realised the uncharacteristically helpful Phelan was behind the theft of Norris' roof. It's so very obvious with hindsight...  :Embarrassment:

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016), Glen1 (05-06-2016), Perdita (04-06-2016)

----------


## alan45

> I feel like an idiot not to have realised the uncharacteristically helpful Phelan was behind the theft of Norris' roof. It's so very obvious with hindsight...


You must be slowing up.  To me it was obvious from the start  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2016)

----------


## alan45

> I feel like an idiot not to have realised the uncharacteristically helpful Phelan was behind the theft of Norris' roof. It's so very obvious with hindsight...


You must be slowing up.  To me it was obvious from the start  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> That was EE!  Plus Sharon identified the body after it had been in the canal for nine months or some such.  I'm surprised the police let her look at what was left after that long in the water...


How could she identfy a headless body.  Oh wait !!!!! They only mentioned it was headless when they wanted to bring back Den  LOL

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2016), Glen1 (05-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> You must be slowing up.  To me it was obvious from the start


Yes, I was very slow not to understand what was happening...  :Embarrassment: 




> How could she identfy a headless body.  Oh wait !!!!! They only mentioned it was headless when they wanted to bring back Den  LOL


LOL...I can't remember the headless part but that sounds about right for EE!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

bethany has friends were they ever shown before even when she was bullied

----------

Glen1 (05-06-2016), parkerman (05-06-2016), Perdita (05-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> bethany has friends were they ever shown before even when she was bullied


There was a half-hearted attempt to explain all the guests at her party by saying they were more interested in Callum's body than Bethany.  Plus, bullies would normally wait until their victim was on her own rather than in a group of friends. 

However, this lack of thought is another indication of Corrie's current lack of interest in building believable characters and storylines.  I suppose we're to assume that Bethany's bullying problem was solved because the perpertrators were impressed that she apparently has an older boyfriend with a car...  :Searchme:

----------

flappinfanny (05-06-2016), Glen1 (05-06-2016), Perdita (05-06-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Bearing in mind that this is a soap its perfectly feasible that the body is not Callum.  David dumps body of Callum whom he presumes is dead. Callum wakes up in hole in Gails boudoir. Crawls out of hole and kills one of his druggie pals and dumps him in hole along with his plastic card. If the body is badly decomposed there may not be any prints but DNA identification will prove who it actually is.  No mention has been made of this by the polis who of course are stilll at the scene


Sounds very EastEnders to me.  one word Claudette.   :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

> One of the highlights of the Callum storyline for me is that Todd and Billy have been dragged into it. I found their scenes discussing whether Sarah murdered Callum compelling and very convincing.
> 
> I feel like an idiot not to have realised the uncharacteristically helpful Phelan was behind the theft of Norris' roof. It's so very obvious with hindsight...


Don't you think Todd and Billy are well suited, more so than Billy and Sean?

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2016), Glen1 (05-06-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> One of the highlights of the Callum storyline for me is that Todd and Billy have been dragged into it. I found their scenes discussing whether Sarah murdered Callum compelling and very convincing.
> 
> I feel like an idiot not to have realised the uncharacteristically helpful Phelan was behind the theft of Norris' roof. It's so very obvious with hindsight...


Don't worry Dazzle we can be idiots together.  Poor Norris, clever stuff, I may be a bit thick (don't answer that) but I didn't see that scam coming either with Pat and those tiles.  I wish we have a few more surprises instead of all these spoilers.

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sounds very EastEnders to me.  one word Claudette.


She was only buried under a very thin layer of soil and she didn't replace herself with a near identical body.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Don't you think Todd and Billy are well suited, more so than Billy and Sean?


Very much so; I think they have a very believable chemistry and the fact that Billy confides in Todd instead of Sean says it all.  I'm really hoping they get together (but only _after_ Billy finishes with Sean).

----------

flappinfanny (06-06-2016), parkerman (05-06-2016), Perdita (05-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Don't worry Dazzle we can be idiots together.  Poor Norris, clever stuff, I may be a bit thick (don't answer that) but I didn't see that scam coming either with Pat and those tiles.  I wish we have a few more surprises instead of all these spoilers.


 From Corrie Spoilers 30th May to 3rd June:

"Out on the street, Phelan basks in Norris' gratitude for saving his roof before meeting up with Alastair. Was this another of Phelan's scams?"

----------

alan45 (06-06-2016), Dazzle (05-06-2016), flappinfanny (06-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> From Corrie Spoilers 30th May to 3rd June:
> 
> "Out on the street, Phelan basks in Norris' gratitude for saving his roof before meeting up with Alastair. Was this another of Phelan's scams?"


I missed that!  :Embarrassment:

----------

flappinfanny (06-06-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

As much a possible I try and avoid spoilers now, I rarely go on DS now for that very reason and since they have changed the site it is not very user friendly.

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2016), parkerman (06-06-2016), swmc66 (07-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

billy don't like todd lying though

----------


## Dazzle

> billy don't like todd lying though


I didn't think he'd be quite so adamantly against blaming a dead man to be honest.  Hopefully he's got a thing for bad boys...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Steve recuperating from his depression in Spain is a retcon as far as I'm concerned. That was never mentioned while he was gone, plus I'm sure his depression had been miraculously cured a while since.  Michelle isn't a sympathetic character but, as far as she knew at the time, her husband had abandoned her, so I'm on her side in this situation (despite the fact I have a long-standing soft spot for Steve  :Wub: ).

----------

flappinfanny (12-06-2016), parkerman (07-06-2016), Splashy (07-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Steve and Tim are comedy gold together  :Clap:  more scenes of them

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2016), lizann (07-06-2016), Perdita (07-06-2016), Ruffed_lemur (07-06-2016), swmc66 (07-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I think The actor who plays Tim is funny and makes the scenes

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2016), Perdita (08-06-2016), tammyy2j (08-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

That must have been a first tonight. A really novel idea and a inspirational piece of writing. Billy and Todd give each other an innocent hug in the street and who should coincidentally be there to see them, but - gasp - Sean. I don't think this idea has ever been thought of before.

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2016), flappinfanny (12-06-2016), lizann (09-06-2016), Splashy (09-06-2016), tammyy2j (09-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That must have been a first tonight. A really novel idea and a inspirational piece of writing. Billy and Todd give each other an innocent hug in the street and who should coincidentally be there to see them, but - gasp - Sean. I don't think this idea has ever been thought of before.


 :Big Grin: 

I've noticed that an awful lot of Corrie stories rely on coincidental meetings/sightings/overheard conversations to move them along.

Just in this episode we also had Todd noticing Lee skulking into the ginnel, and Beth meeting Tim (and Sophie, who was needed in the scene to save the day) in the street when she was on her way to his place to give him a piece of her mind.

Characters in conflict seem to accidentally bump into each other every time they step foot out of doors in Coronation Street.  How many times did Anna just happen to catch sight of or meet Phelan when he first came back to the street?  He seemed to be around every corner and in the pub/bistro/cafe every time she was.  Strangely, now that storyline's been resolved, they virtually never bump into each other - despite Phelan now living on the same street...  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (12-06-2016), lizann (09-06-2016), LouiseP (09-06-2016), parkerman (09-06-2016), Perdita (09-06-2016), Splashy (09-06-2016), swmc66 (09-06-2016), tammyy2j (09-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I think that happens in all soaps, but maybe more so in Corrie at the moment,  now there are several storylines nearing an end ...

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2016), Splashy (09-06-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Sean is of course now going to kick off.. yawn..probably in the most public place he can arrange... its like hes done this before and I didntt enjoy it then.

 Jason is doing my nut in, hurry up and leave chap.

Tod the actor is growing on me, he did his leaving bit, had a couple of seconds on doctor who then nowt, so he is back and throwing his all into his role just like Sarah. I suspect J boy will be back soon.

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2016), flappinfanny (12-06-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Sean is of course now going to kick off.. yawn..probably in the most public place he can arrange... its like hes done this before and I didntt enjoy it then.

 Jason is doing my nut in, hurry up and leave chap.

Tod the actor is growing on me, he did his leaving bit, had a couple of seconds on doctor who then nowt, so he is back and throwing his all into his role just like Sarah. I suspect J boy will be back soon.

----------


## Dazzle

> *Tod the actor is growing on me*, he did his leaving bit, had a couple of seconds on doctor who then nowt, so he is back and throwing his all into his role just like Sarah. I suspect J boy will be back soon.


Todd's one of my favourite characters in Corrie at the moment, and I'm glad Bruno's been given something juicy to get his teeth into and show off his acting talents at last.

----------

flappinfanny (12-06-2016), Perdita (09-06-2016), tammyy2j (09-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> That must have been a first tonight. A really novel idea and a inspirational piece of writing. Billy and Todd give each other an innocent hug in the street and who should coincidentally be there to see them, but - gasp - Sean. I don't think this idea has ever been thought of before.


I am not Sean's biggest fan but I can see why he would be worried about Todd and Billy given Todd's past with Marcus 

I think Billy should tell Sean about his brother, there must be more that he is keeping it a secret from him 

I like Todd too, Bruno plays him so well 

I do think Todd and Billy have chemistry but not another affair let Billy end things with Sean before he starts a relationship with Todd

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I am not Sean's biggest fan but I can see why he would be worried about Todd and Billy given Todd's past with Marcus 
> 
> I think Billy should tell Sean about his brother, there must be more that he is keeping it a secret from him 
> 
> I like Todd too, Bruno plays him so well 
> 
> 
> *I do think Todd and Billy have chemistry but not another affair let Billy end things with Sean before he starts a relationship with Todd*


  Spoiler:     Billy does finish with Sean first to be with Todd

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2016), tammyy2j (09-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

maria now michelle's best mate since carla gone, two useless characters

----------


## swmc66

She was related to her thats why because of Liam

----------


## lizann

> She was related to her thats why because of Liam


 when do we see michelle with her nephew liam

----------


## lizann

> She was related to her thats why because of Liam


 when do we see michelle with her nephew liam

----------


## parkerman

> when do we see michelle with her nephew liam


 When it's convenient to the scriptwriters.

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2016), lizann (10-06-2016), swmc66 (11-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> When it's convenient to the scriptwriters.


 that is never, have they ever had a scene together

----------


## lizann

> When it's convenient to the scriptwriters.


 that is never, have they ever had a scene together

----------


## swmc66

Just got back from nottingham after a few days and only had to catch up on one episode. So no episodes Friday and lots of changes next week because of football! My brother works and lives 30 mins from Marseiles they say its very bad there right now. Wish we did not have to have changes because of football all the time

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2016), Ruffed_lemur (12-06-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate

----------


## Snagglepus

Just catching up on Mondays Corrie.
I appear to have missed a bit somewhere.
What did Steve say when Michelle asked him what happened to his arm?

----------


## Perdita

> Just catching up on Mondays Corrie.
> I appear to have missed a bit somewhere.
> What did Steve say when Michelle asked him what happened to his arm?


I think a heavy barrel in the cellar seemed to have been involved ...

----------

Snagglepus (12-06-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate

----------


## Snagglepus

I seem to have missed an episode as I don't remember that.
Also don't remember Sally making arrangements to go away either, where has she gone?
I must have missed it when the programming went to c**k with the xFactor or was it football.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Sean is of course now going to kick off.. yawn..probably in the most public place he can arrange... its like hes done this before and I didntt enjoy it then.
> 
>  Jason is doing my nut in, hurry up and leave chap.
> 
> Tod the actor is growing on me, he did his leaving bit, had a couple of seconds on doctor who then nowt, so he is back and throwing his all into his role just like Sarah. I suspect J boy will be back soon.


To be fair to Bruno he did quite a bit while away from the street, it was that most of his work wasn't on the small screen.  He did Doctor Who, League of Gentleman and Dalziel and Pascoe.  In the theatre he has done, Romeo and Juliet, The Mouse Trap, Flash Dane, A Taste of Honey, Calendar Girls and the odd panto.  Plus he and his family are musicians.  He started his own band "Bruno Langley and the Wonderland Band."

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2016), Perdita (12-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

flappinfanny ... does your banner really say Welcome to KnobRon??  :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (17-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

What happened to Rover? Not seen him for ages .. did Steve take him to Spain and forget him there?  :Searchme:

----------

lizann (13-06-2016), parkerman (12-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> What happened to Rover? Not seen him for ages .. did Steve take him to Spain and forget him there?


I think either Michelle or Liz mentioned looking after Rover not long after Steve disappeared, so it appears he didn't take the dog to Spain.  However, he's not been seen or mentioned for a long, long time now so it's anyone's guess where he's supposed to be.  Maybe his existence has been forgotten?

----------

Perdita (12-06-2016), Snagglepus (12-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I think either Michelle or Liz mentioned looking after Rover not long after Steve disappeared, so it appears he didn't take the dog to Spain.  However, he's not been seen or mentioned for a long, long time now so it's anyone's guess where he's supposed to be.  Maybe his existence has been forgotten?


 As with children, pets only appear when they play some role in the latest plot. Otherwise they are forgotten about and spend all day in their kennel or cat basket. Talking of which, there does seem to be an underrepresentation of cats in soaps. There's a few dogs but hardly any cats.

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2016), Perdita (12-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> As with children, pets only appear when they play some role in the latest plot. Otherwise they are forgotten about and spend all day in their kennel or cat basket. Talking of which, there does seem to be an underrepresentation of cats in soaps. There's a few dogs but hardly any cats.


Corrie started off with Bobby the cat ... now they show a cat in the beginning but you are right, parkerman, canÂ´t think of any pet cat in any of the soaps  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Maybe Liz has taken Rover to Spain ... because poor Michelle surely would not have the time to look after the dog doing 3 jobs on her own  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wal2l:   I presume we donÂ´t get to see pets or children too often as they would cost the production team money every time they appear so yes, kids and pets only when a storyline requires them

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2016), lizann (13-06-2016), parkerman (12-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> What happened to Rover? Not seen him for ages .. did Steve take him to Spain and forget him there?


You must be psychic mentioning Rover just before his first appearance in months!  :EEK!:   :Bow:   :Angel:

----------

Glen1 (13-06-2016), lizann (13-06-2016), parkerman (13-06-2016), Perdita (13-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

think it is too soon for billy to be in love with todd, i do like the potential of them but a bit more build would be better

----------


## Perdita

> think it is too soon for billy to be in love with todd, i do like the potential of them but a bit more build would be better


Time is of essence in soapland - canÂ´t be single for too long before romance must come knocking on your door  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2016), Glen1 (13-06-2016), lizann (13-06-2016), parkerman (13-06-2016), tammyy2j (14-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Time is of essence in soapland - canÂ´t be single for too long before romance must come knocking on your door


 if only it worked like that in real life

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2016), tammyy2j (14-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Time is of essence in soapland - canÂ´t be single for too long before romance must come knocking on your door


 if only it worked like that in real life

----------


## mariba

It was total rubbish the way Billy just dumped Sean. I have always liked Sean. He cares about other people so much, such a nice guy and funny too, and every time he  ends up heartbroken. Him and Billy were good in the beginning, there was even good chemistry there, but the writer just wanted to break them up!! They have made Billy a total whinger and crybaby-he was a good character before. I'm glad they have changed Todd more back to himself. I surely hope he doesn't give in to Billy and stays loyal to Sean. Maybe him and Sean could finally have a go together?? Sean used to have a crush for Todd.

Again-enjoyed every minute of Tim& Sally!!!!! Comedy couple!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (13-06-2016), Perdita (13-06-2016)

----------


## mariba

It was total rubbish the way Billy just dumped Sean. I have always liked Sean. He cares about other people so much, such a nice guy and funny too, and every time he  ends up heartbroken. Him and Billy were good in the beginning, there was even good chemistry there, but the writer just wanted to break them up!! They have made Billy a total whinger and crybaby-he was a good character before. I'm glad they have changed Todd more back to himself. I surely hope he doesn't give in to Billy and stays loyal to Sean. Maybe him and Sean could finally have a go together?? Sean used to have a crush for Todd.

Again-enjoyed every minute of Tim& Sally!!!!! Comedy couple!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> It was total rubbish the way Billy just dumped Sean. I have always liked Sean. He cares about other people so much, such a nice guy and funny too, and every time he  ends up heartbroken. Him and Billy were good in the beginning, there was even good chemistry there, but the writer just wanted to break them up!! They have made Billy a total whinger and crybaby-he was a good character before. I'm glad they have changed Todd more back to himself. I surely hope he doesn't give in to Billy and stays loyal to Sean. Maybe him and Sean could finally have a go together?? Sean used to have a crush for Todd.
> 
> Again-enjoyed every minute of Tim& Sally!!!!! Comedy couple!


  Spoiler:     I think by what I have read on spoiler thread Billy and Todd will get together but I doubt  that will last long

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2016), Glen1 (13-06-2016), swmc66 (13-06-2016), tammyy2j (14-06-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Wondered how long it would take for Michelle to run off to Carla. Hope she stops there.

----------

lizann (13-06-2016), tammyy2j (14-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Wondered how long it would take for Michelle to run off to Carla. Hope she stops there.


 She will be back .. one of the nationÂ´s favourite characters  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2016), Glen1 (13-06-2016), parkerman (13-06-2016), tammyy2j (14-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Staying at carlas just means over the road i think ......but are the Platts not there?

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2016), Glen1 (13-06-2016), Splashy (14-06-2016), tammyy2j (14-06-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> She will be back .. one of the nationÂ´s favourite characters


Oh Perdita, best I get booked in for some therapy sessions. Was going to add Tracy, Anna, Rita, Tyrone , Fiz and Nick to the hit list.    :Sad:  :Crying:  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2016), Perdita (13-06-2016), Splashy (14-06-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> Staying at carlas just means over the road i think ......but are the Platts not there?


Was hoping for the Devon property Swim ,you maybe right, even more therapy required  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Splashy (14-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Oh Perdita, best I get booked in for some therapy sessions. Was going to add Tracy, Anna, Rita, Tyrone , Fiz and Nick to the hit list.


  You might as well  :Embarrassment:

----------

Glen1 (13-06-2016), Splashy (14-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Staying at carlas just means over the road i think ......but are the Platts not there?


Are they in Nick's flat at Victoria Court?

----------


## lizann

> She will be back .. one of the nationÂ´s favourite characters


 what nation is that, one from grimm's fairytales

----------

Glen1 (15-06-2016), tammyy2j (16-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Are they in Nick's flat at Victoria Court?


They're back home and have been since just after Bethany's birthday party.  

Why did we get no scenes of Gail's trauma at going back there?  We never got much reaction from her in the first place come to think of it.  What a waste of some potentially great dramatic scenes!

----------

Glen1 (15-06-2016), lizann (15-06-2016), Perdita (15-06-2016), swmc66 (15-06-2016), tammyy2j (16-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> They're back home and have been since just after Bethany's birthday party.  
> 
> Why did we get no scenes of Gail's trauma at going back there?  We never got much reaction from her in the first place come to think of it.  What a waste of some potentially great dramatic scenes!


 yes that is very true what a waste

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Yes they fixed up her annexe very quickly. When a car went into my mums neighbours house it took months to repair

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2016), lizann (15-06-2016), tammyy2j (16-06-2016)

----------


## Katy

Sally Tim and the homebrew! Brilliant

----------


## tammyy2j

Was it Jason and Phelan who fixed up the Platt house so fast  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

swmc66 (16-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Another two "coincidental" meetings in just one episode then. Cathy and Alex at the bus stop just as he was showing Gemma (for some strange reason) his video and then Todd walking into the bar just as Billy and Sean were holding hands. Where would Corrie be without its coincidental meetings? Maybe the scriptwriters would have to work a little harder to think up some more plausible scenarios?

Anyway, on to other things.....I think the worst thing Billy and Todd could have done was a) try and stop Sarah going to the funeral and b) seeing his coffin lowered into the grave. She needs to have closure and to actually see Callum buried would have been the best thing to help do this. After all, that's really the whole rationale behind funerals.

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2016), tammyy2j (16-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Another two "coincidental" meetings in just one episode then. Cathy and Alex at the bus stop just as he was showing Gemma (for some strange reason) his video and then Todd walking into the bar just as Billy and Sean were holding hands. Where would Corrie be without its coincidental meetings? Maybe the scriptwriters would have to work a little harder to think up some more plausible scenarios?


I noticed these too.  It's hard _not_ to notice all the coincidences that happen in Corrie once your attention's been drawn to them.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And yes, it's very lazy writing.

----------


## Perdita

Just how badly hurt is CazÂ´s ankle for her to still not be back in Cyprus and needing physio and still hobbling around with crutches ???

----------


## tammyy2j

David does care for Sarah, that was nice to see from him 

Yasmin's plan for Sally failed 

I thought Steve and Beth went to school together but he was not at the reunion at the Bistro

Todd is jealous of Billy and Sean being back together

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2016), flappinfanny (20-06-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Did you see the look Todd gave Billy.   They are so well suited.  

I quite like the Nasir's now. They seem to be a part of the street.  I thought both Sarah and David were excellent tonight.

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2016), parkerman (20-06-2016), tammyy2j (20-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> David does care for Sarah, that was nice to see from him 
> 
> Yasmin's plan for Sally failed 
> 
> I thought* Steve and Beth* went to school together but he was not at the reunion at the Bistro
> 
> Todd is jealous of Billy and Sean being back together


Steve is a father of a daughter not much younger than Beth!?!?!

----------


## Perdita

> David does care for Sarah, that was nice to see from him 
> 
> Yasmin's plan for Sally failed 
> 
> I thought* Steve and Beth* went to school together but he was not at the reunion at the Bistro
> 
> Todd is jealous of Billy and Sean being back together


Steve is a father of a daughter not much younger than Beth!?!?!

----------


## Dazzle

> Steve is a father of a daughter not much younger than Beth!?!?!


Are you thinking of Bethany?  I think tammyy2j means Kirky's Beth who went to school with Steve.

----------

Perdita (20-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I did not think about KirkÂ´s Beth .. thank you Dazzle  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Steve is a father of a daughter not much younger than Beth!?!?!


I was talking about Beth who is married to Kirk who is an ex of Steve not Bethany  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (21-06-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Gail moaning to David, that she had been sleeping on top of a dead body, with David's deadpan  response reminding her she'd done the same with Michael, very funny . Sort of comment  Blanche would have made.    :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016), flappinfanny (30-06-2016), lizann (29-06-2016), parkerman (30-06-2016), Splashy (30-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Gail moaning to David, that she had been sleeping on top of a dead body, with David's deadpan  response reminding her she'd done the same with Michael, very funny . Sort of comment  Blanche would have made.


 jack is one of corrie's true good things and currently there isn't many

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016), flappinfanny (30-06-2016), Glen1 (29-06-2016), Splashy (30-06-2016), tammyy2j (30-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Gail moaning to David, that she had been sleeping on top of a dead body, with David's deadpan  response reminding her she'd done the same with Michael, very funny . Sort of comment  Blanche would have made.


 jack is one of corrie's true good things and currently there isn't many

----------

Perdita (29-06-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> jack is one of corrie's true good things and currently there isn't many


I agree his timing and delivery is second to none.  First class. 

I must admit by 10pm I was soaped up tonight.  Far too much corrie.

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016), Glen1 (30-06-2016)

----------


## Splashy

So who did Leane bed? Its too obvious to be the sue chef whats his face, was it Ken  :Ninja: 

Pealan, that actors really lucked in, came in as a sort of bit part and is reaping the rewards of a job well done, then so did Carla, her first epp was as a notch on Jasons bed post, well before she came back in as Carla (sorry im rubbish with the real actors names)

So did Phelan pay the kebab girl to tell Jason about the crew from the Dog after him? If so shes a very weak link and will be the fall of the scam, but it will be too late by then I guess or maybe evil genius Todd will win out.

Norris has no one to bounce off so they send in Kirky, Noris needs a new shop girl or man.

Steve and Mich.... whoooooo cares... 

Bye bye Jason, we will see you back in a few years when you realise your not a thespian and you had the best job ever which  you portrayed brilliantly. But best wishes mate. 

 Samia (now Ive forgot the characters name)  being Michs new bessie mate as a replacement for Carla is so out of the blue 


 Taxi for Splashy

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016), Glen1 (30-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

who shot leanne  :Stick Out Tongue:  is it steve

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016), flappinfanny (02-07-2016), Glen1 (30-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

So there was this van burning away in the street and no-one took any notice till Jason and Phelan got there. Did no-one else think to phone the fire brigade?

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016), Glen1 (30-06-2016), Perdita (30-06-2016), tammyy2j (30-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The whole incident seemed of no concern to anyone as if that was a normal thing to happen

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016), Glen1 (30-06-2016), parkerman (30-06-2016), tammyy2j (30-06-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Didn't a diner give his card to Leanne a few weeks back?

Edit: Scrap that, just read the spoilers.

----------


## Perdita

> Didn't a diner give his card to Leanne a few weeks back?
> 
> Edit: Scrap that, just read the spoilers.


Yes he did, but canÂ´t remember what job he was offering  :Searchme:

----------


## Dazzle

Did last night's final episode end with Leanne's secret visitor leaving?  I'm sure I didn't watch 1Â½ hours worth of episodes yesterday!

----------


## Perdita

> Did last night's final episode end with Leanne's secret visitor leaving?  I'm sure I didn't watch 1Â½ hours worth of episodes yesterday!


Yes, but did not show who it was  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, but did not show who it was


I didn't miss anything then!  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> I didn't miss anything then!


Only Leanne looking somewhat surprised, regretful, pensive  :Cartman:

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Only Leanne looking somewhat surprised, regretful, pensive


I saw that!  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (30-06-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Why did she make herself too easy, especially if it was Steve, he's the street thicko?
Is there something in the Weatherfield water that makes them do it.

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate

----------


## Perdita

> Why did she make herself too easy, especially if it was Steve, he's the street thicko?
> Is there something in the Weatherfield water that makes them do it.


Appears if people are upset because of trouble with their partners they think the solution is to sleep with somebody else, unprotected, of course so that an "unexpected" surprise pregnancy is the result, often leading to a Who Is The Daddy storyline  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

parkerman (30-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Why did she make herself too easy, especially if it was Steve, he's the street thicko?
> Is there something in the Weatherfield water that makes them do it.


Not sure why you're shaming Leanne when she's a completely free agent and entitled to sleep with whomever she pleases!

----------


## Perdita

> Not sure why you're shaming Leanne when she's a completely free agent and entitled to sleep with whomever she pleases!


Not if her object of desire is not a free agent though like Steve   :Nono:

----------

parkerman (30-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Not if her object of desire is not a free agent though like Steve


I was commenting on the blatant slut-shaming. Blaming the woman for sexual transgressions whilst letting the man off the hook is unacceptable in my opinion, though unfortunately very common.  

Whilst it's not good to sleep with someone in a relationship, most of the blame must fall on the person who's cheating surely?

----------

parkerman (30-06-2016), Perdita (30-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I was commenting on the blatant slut-shaming. Blaming the woman for sexual transgressions whilst letting the man off the hook is unacceptable in my opinion, though unfortunately very common.  
> 
> Whilst it's not good to sleep with someone in a relationship, most of the blame must fall on the person who's cheating surely?


Not if you know the other person is attached ... I think responsibility lies equally with both

----------

parkerman (30-06-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Not sure why you're shaming Leanne when she's a completely free agent and entitled to sleep with whomever she pleases!


I thought she would have had better sense.

----------


## Dazzle

> Not if you know the other person is attached ... I think responsibility lies equally with both


I disagree, Steve is the one who committed to Michelle not Leanne.

Anyway, if it _was_ Steve, Michelle's just left him so he's technically unattached. Not nice of him to jump straight into bed with someone else, but if he's told Leanne Michelle's left him I really don't see how she can bear any blame.  Ironically, she might feel more guilty than him!

----------

Perdita (30-06-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> I disagree, Steve is the one who committed to Michelle not Leanne.
> 
> Anyway, if it _was_ Steve, Michelle's just left him so he's technically unattached. Not nice of him to jump straight into bed with someone else, but if he's told Leanne Michelle's left him I really don't see how she can bear any blame.  Ironically, she might feel more guilty than him!


 I still would have thought she would have had more sense, but then that is something that is not portrayed in soap women.

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate

----------


## Dazzle

> I still would have thought she would have had more sense, but then that is something that is not portrayed in soap women.


Or soap men...

----------

Snagglepus (30-06-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Or soap men...


But they aren't known for having their brains in their head.

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate.

----------


## swmc66

I just saw both episodes and this whole leanne storyline is daft as is steve and michelle. I am still not convinced it was steve despite the spoilers.
At one point i thought it was Robert then Zeedan. I hate this who shot JR approach. They must be desperate for storylines

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I just saw both episodes and this whole leanne storyline is daft as is steve and michelle. I am still not convinced it was steve despite the spoilers.
At one point i thought it was Robert then Zeedan. I hate this who shot JR approach. They must be desperate for storylines

----------

lizann (01-07-2016), Snagglepus (30-06-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

I can't see Steve managing much of a performance with that sling on.

----------


## Dazzle

> I just saw both episodes and *this whole leanne storyline is daft* as is steve and michelle. I am still not convinced it was steve despite the spoilers.
> At one point i thought it was Robert then Zeedan. I hate this who shot JR approach. They must be desperate for storylines


I've seen speculation this is Kate Oates' brainchild, even though these episodes are still credited to Stuart Blackburn.  It's apparently typical of her obsession with affair and baby storylines (although as I don't watch Emmerdale I can neither confirm nor deny that assertion).  It doesn't really bode well for Corrie's future if that _is_ the case...

----------


## swmc66

I was really hoping things would improve. In one article it says that steve and leanne get close before this one night stand as she supports him with dealing with his troubles with michelle. What scenes were they?
This all unfortunately  means more scenes with Simon, Tracy. Michelle and Steve

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I was really hoping things would improve. In one article it says that steve and leanne get close before this one night stand as she supports him with dealing with his troubles with michelle. What scenes were they?
This all unfortunately  means more scenes with Simon, Tracy. Michelle and Steve

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne's man looked tall which leads me to think Robert

----------


## Dazzle

> I was really hoping things would improve. *In one article it says that steve and leanne get close before this one night stand as she supports him with dealing with his troubles with michelle. What scenes were they?*
> This all unfortunately  means more scenes with Simon, Tracy. Michelle and Steve


They had two scenes together in the last week or so if I remember correctly, so a lot of effort was obviously put into their burgeoning relationship...  :Wal2l: 




> Leanne's man looked tall which leads me to think Robert


Yes, the camera angle made him look tall. I hope the Steve spoilers were lies to keep us guessing.

----------

Perdita (01-07-2016), Snagglepus (01-07-2016), swmc66 (02-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

is leanne gone back to her old profession  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 she wasn't drunk

----------


## Perdita

> I just saw both episodes and this whole leanne storyline is daft as is steve and michelle. I am still not convinced it was steve despite the spoilers.
> At one point i thought it was Robert then Zeedan.* I hate this who shot JR approach*. They must be desperate for storylines


More interesting though than the usual Who Is The Daddy storyline  :Big Grin:

----------

swmc66 (02-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Whats with Beth and Tracy all of a sudden calling each other Babe every 5 mins. Pat was not provided with details to run the bank account or gven permission before Jason went and Pat is not a stupid man. So why did they make him act stupid today as if he had total control!
I dont care about Caz and her leg
I cannot stand Izzy's acting. Her crying scenes are so badly done i did not feel sympathetic at all just annoyed! Her prison cell also did not look as if it was disabled friendly. 
But i believe in her cause

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2016), Perdita (05-07-2016), Splashy (03-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Whats with Beth and Tracy all of a sudden calling each other Babe every 5 mins. Pat was not provided with details to run the bank account or gven permission before Jason went and Pat is not a stupid man. So why did they make him act stupid today as if he had total control!
I dont care about Caz and her leg
I cannot stand Izzy's acting. Her crying scenes are so badly done i did not feel sympathetic at all just annoyed! Her prison cell also did not look as if it was disabled friendly. 
But i believe in her cause

----------

Splashy (03-07-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

How pathetic was Tracey collapsing in the Gennel? 

you just know that if that had been done in Emmerdale or EastEnders it would have had a bit of umph. Dramatic it wasn't.  And itv want 6 episodes a week, even Dame Oates won't be able sort this shower out,  do me a favour.

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2016), Splashy (03-07-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Sad to see Jason go, a good solid character who will be sorely missed. Ryan's last few scenes were excellent, especially with Sarah and you could feel the real emotion with both Sue and Bruno in those final scenes. I know in an interview I read Bruno said he found it hard doing those last scenes with Ryan. 

I hope he will return to the street at some point, I have read that Ryan intends to go to Drama school and study. Good on him. I hope Ryan does well and we see him in different roles in the future. Interesting he has said he does not plan to emigrate over the pond. I could see Ryan doing some action roles like Strike Back or a Spooks type drama.  Don't go down the reality route Ryan, (apart from the jungle) you are too good for that.

----------

Perdita (04-07-2016), Splashy (03-07-2016), swmc66 (04-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

oh eileen is she blind she used be wise

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2016), flappinfanny (08-07-2016), swmc66 (04-07-2016), tammyy2j (05-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

She is horrible now. Anyway loved Dev and Mary today

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2016), tammyy2j (05-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Well blow me down! Michael walks into the pub just as Phelan and Eileen are raising Andy and Steph's rent. What are the odds against that, eh?

----------

alan45 (06-07-2016), Dazzle (05-07-2016), lizann (05-07-2016), tammyy2j (05-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> She is horrible now. Anyway loved Dev and Mary today


Eileen used to be very watchable but nowadays I really dislike her (and it started long before she teamed up with Phelan).  :Thumbsdown: 

I think I might have said this before but I'd love to go on a night out with Mary. She's so much fun!  :Big Grin: 




> Well blow me down! Michael walks into the pub just as Phelan and Eileen are raising Andy and Steph's rent. What are the odds against that, eh?


Plus Billy walked by the flower shop just in time to rescue Todd as he was flailing around helplessly.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (05-07-2016), Perdita (05-07-2016), tammyy2j (05-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not getting why Phelan looked so worried after the feeble Michael threatened him. He swatted him like a fruit fly last time...

I wonder why he wanted Steph and Andy out of the flat?  Perhaps to put one of his dodgy mates up (no doubt he'd persuade Eileen to lower the rent again - in Jason's best interest of course  :Wal2l: ).

----------

Perdita (05-07-2016), tammyy2j (05-07-2016)

----------


## livden

Todd and Billy are so cute together  :Big Grin:  They have great chemistry and I think they'd make a cute couple. Billy is a good influence on Todd. I know Todd has always been the "bad guy" (well, since he came back, he was nice before he left). It seems like the producer wants to redeem him lately. He seems.. human. He has been nice to Tracey, Billy, Sean etc. Is he really changing for the better? I hope so! Although I sorta liked it when Todd was an a**hole. It was fun to watch.

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2016), tammyy2j (05-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Todd and Billy are so cute together  They have great chemistry and I think they'd make a cute couple. Billy is a good influence on Todd. I know Todd has always been the "bad guy" (well, since he came back, he was nice before he left). It seems like the producer wants to redeem him lately. He seems.. human. He has been nice to Tracey, Billy, Sean etc. Is he really changing for the better? I hope so! Although I sorta liked it when Todd was an a**hole. It was fun to watch.


I agree with you on all points.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Todd and Billy are so cute together  They have great chemistry and I think they'd make a cute couple. Billy is a good influence on Todd. I know Todd has always been the "bad guy" (well, since he came back, he was nice before he left). It seems like the producer wants to redeem him lately. He seems.. human. He has been nice to Tracey, Billy, Sean etc. Is he really changing for the better? I hope so! Although I sorta liked it when Todd was an a**hole. It was fun to watch.


Todd needs to keep some nastiness to take on Phelan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2016), flappinfanny (15-07-2016), Glen1 (05-07-2016), parkerman (05-07-2016), Perdita (05-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Who's going to finally sort out Phelan? Todd? Michael? Joint effort? Or someone completely different?

----------

flappinfanny (15-07-2016), Glen1 (05-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Who's going to finally sort out Phelan? Todd? Michael? Joint effort? Or someone completely different?


I think Todd will definitely have a hand in it and Michael seems to have the bit between his teeth.  Billy might also play a part if he's in a relationship with Todd (since the latter has already confided his opinion of Phelan to the vicar).

However, I still feel Todd is the only person in Coronation Street clever enough to take down Phelan.

----------

Glen1 (09-07-2016), parkerman (05-07-2016), swmc66 (06-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Who's going to finally sort out Phelan? Todd? Michael? Joint effort? Or someone completely different?


 todd for sure helped by anna

----------


## lizann

> Who's going to finally sort out Phelan? Todd? Michael? Joint effort? Or someone completely different?


 todd for sure helped by anna

----------


## swmc66

He is hardly keeping an eye on what hes doing. I expected Todd to make a fuss about phelan being left in charge

----------

tammyy2j (06-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> He is hardly keeping an eye on what hes doing. I expected Todd to make a fuss about phelan being left in charge


I agree, but I suppose he's got other things on his mind at the moment and isn't paying attention.  I think Todd being involved in both the Phelan and Billy storylines at the same time must be too complex for the Corrie writers to handle.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (09-07-2016), parkerman (05-07-2016), swmc66 (06-07-2016), tammyy2j (06-07-2016)

----------


## alan45

> Who's going to finally sort out Phelan? Todd? Michael? Joint effort? Or someone completely different?


It has to be Michelle.  She is a legend. Fantastic Actress.



Oh dear it looks like I missed my Meds again

----------

Dazzle (06-07-2016), flappinfanny (15-07-2016), Glen1 (09-07-2016), parkerman (06-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It has to be Michelle.  She is a legend. Fantastic Actress.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear it looks like I missed my Meds again


Meds or not, I think you could be right Alan.  :Big Grin:  

The way Michelle is bigged up at every turn, I think it's evident that not only is Steve lucky to have her, so is everyone who lives on Coronation Street (and us viewers!).  Of course she's the only resident capable of sorting out Phelan and putting the street to rights!  :Bow:

----------

alan45 (06-07-2016), Glen1 (09-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> todd for sure helped by anna


Yes it would be good to have Anna have a hand in his downfall

I can only see Todd not Michael ultimately bringing him down

----------

Dazzle (06-07-2016), flappinfanny (15-07-2016), lizann (07-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

We need Kiddiecop back.....

----------


## livden

LOL. Todd is still mischievous and manipulative. He could have waited to give Billy his phone, yet he didn't. So many brilliant lines in this episode Todd telling Sean "better be careful or you're gonna drift apart" LOL, I see what you did there Todd. And then Billy's âwhy stick your nose into my love life unless itâs about you and meâ .

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2016), flappinfanny (15-07-2016)

----------


## livden

Todd is soooo jealous.

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2016), flappinfanny (15-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

is lee in rehab, did sarah scare him clean

----------

flappinfanny (15-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Good episode full of nice scenes between Todd and Billy.  Their burgeoning relationship along with Billy's (and Todd's to a much lesser extent) guilt feel very realistic.  They're both very good actors.

Did I detect Kylie feeling slightly unwell?  :EEK!:

----------


## parkerman

> Did I detect Kylie feeling slightly unwell?


Perhaps she had a dodgy kebab......

----------


## flappinfanny

Eileen deserves everything she gets, I hope Phelan takes her to the cleaners.

----------


## Perdita

There are many women that fall for the charm of conmen because they are always very plausible and appear very caring. Even Deirdre fell for the "airline pilot" who was in reality selling ties in an airport shop. That does not mean they deserve it and I hope Eileen does not lose her home or the money Jason inherited from Tony

----------


## Dazzle

> There are many women that fall for the charm of conmen because they are always very plausible and appear very caring. Even Deirdre fell for the "airline pilot" who was in reality selling ties in an airport shop. That does not mean they deserve it and I hope Eileen does not lose her home or the money Jason inherited from Tony


I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for Eileen because she's being so unpleasant and stubborn about Phelan.  I dislike him much more though so I hope she (and Jason) doesn't lose everything and Phelan gets his comeuppance.

----------

Glen1 (09-07-2016), Perdita (08-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for Eileen because she's being so unpleasant and stubborn about Phelan.  I dislike him much more though so I hope she (and Jason) doesn't lose everything and Phelan gets his comeuppance.


Love is blind .. others always see something wrong much quicker than the person involved and you just donÂ´t want to accept when somebody else is trying to warn you ... same as Belle in Emmerdale ...

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2016), flappinfanny (15-07-2016), Snagglepus (08-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Love is blind .. others always see something wrong much quicker than the person involved and you just donÂ´t want to accept when somebody else is trying to warn you ... same as Belle in Emmerdale ...


True, and I'd have sympathy with Eileen (just as I did with Deirdre) if she wasn't so smug and vile towards everyone who warns and/or disagrees with her.

----------

lizann (08-07-2016), Snagglepus (08-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> True, and I'd have sympathy with Eileen (just as I did with Deirdre) if she wasn't so smug and vile towards everyone who warns and/or disagrees with her.


But then, if you see your really unsuitable partner doing things for you (or so you think) you would defend them, right?   :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> But then, if you see your really unsuitable partner doing things for you (or so you think) you would defend them, right?


Yes, but it's quite possible to do so without being a complete bitch!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

As I said not long ago in another thread, Eileen never used to be so nasty and the change happened before Phelan came on the scene.  I don't have much sympathy for her because I don't like her (which didn't used to be the case at all).  She seems to revel in insulting and looking down her nose at people.

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, but it's quite possible to do so without being a complete bitch! 
> 
> As I said not long ago in another thread, Eileen never used to be so nasty and the change happened before Phelan came on the scene.  I don't have much sympathy for her because I don't like her (which didn't used to be the case at all).  She seems to revel in insulting and looking down her nose at people.


I can see her being totally unsettled with what has gone on in her life the last couple of years .. I think she is lashing out because she wants to protect what she thinks is a relationship that will be good and last ...

----------


## livden

Todd is hungover and jealous  :Big Grin:  And he admitted to Tracy he likes Billy yaaaas  :Big Grin: 

Oh god why can't he just tell Billy already. What is he so afraid of. Trying to say he doesn't remember confessing his feelings to him, what BS!

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016), flappinfanny (15-07-2016)

----------


## livden

That kiss was AMAZING!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

was robbie looking at leanne with a glint in his eye, longing for another bit of jiggy action, don't let it be steve

----------


## Dazzle

> was robbie looking at leanne with a glint in his eye, longing for another bit of jiggy action, don't let it be steve


I want it to be Nick after tonight (and so does Leanne - which means it won't be him).

Tracy gets her happy ending...  :Wal2l: 

The many references to Deirdre were lovely, but I had to laugh when Ken stated Deirdre knew how to handle Tracy.  That's not my memory of their relationship!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (09-07-2016), parkerman (09-07-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I want it to be Nick after tonight (and so does Leanne - which means it won't be him).
> 
> Tracy gets her happy ending... 
> 
> The many references to Deirdre were lovely, but I had to laugh when Ken stated Deirdre knew how to handle Tracy.  That's not my memory of their relationship!


But as they say, nostalgia isn't what it used to be...

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016), Glen1 (09-07-2016)

----------


## livden

What will Eileen say when she finds out about Todd and billy?

----------


## RogerOver

> What will Eileen say when she finds out about Todd and billy?


Somehow I don't think it will be, "That's my boy!"

----------


## Dazzle

> What will Eileen say when she finds out about Todd and billy?





> Somehow I don't think it will be, "That's my boy!"


Probably not!

She's likely to be fuming because she's very protective of Sean. Hopefully she'll be supportive when she calms down and realises Todd did nothing wrong this time, but knowing Eileen that'll take a while.

----------

livden (10-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I never know how Eileen will react to anything now as she has an ever changing personality that justifies everything in her head. 
So she will probably be two faced about it all

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016), Glen1 (09-07-2016), livden (10-07-2016), lizann (09-07-2016), parkerman (09-07-2016), tammyy2j (10-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I never know how Eileen will react to anything now as she has an ever changing personality that justifies everything in her head. 
So she will probably be two faced about it all

----------


## Dazzle

> I never know how Eileen will react to anything now as she has an ever changing personality that justifies everything in her head. 
> So she will probably be two faced about it all


I agree, that's a very good description of her.

----------

livden (10-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I might be the only one but I do like Todd's relationship with Tracy Barlow, I know he is her employee but they are honest with each other

----------

alan45 (10-07-2016), Dazzle (10-07-2016), Glen1 (10-07-2016), lizann (10-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I might be the only one but I do like Todd's relationship with Tracy Barlow, I know he is her employee but they are honest with each other


I must admit I like it too, despite my usually intense dislike of Tracy.  Her friendship with Todd brings out her genuine side - something we rarely see otherwise.  I can cope with her when she's behaving like that.

----------

Glen1 (10-07-2016), livden (10-07-2016), tammyy2j (10-07-2016)

----------


## alan45

> I must admit I like it too, despite my usually intense dislike of Tracy.  Her friendship with Todd brings out her genuine side - something we rarely see otherwise.  I can cope with her when she's behaving like that.


I useed to dislike Trayceyluv and the actress who portrays her but I have to admit her character has grown on me

----------

Dazzle (10-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I useed to dislike Trayceyluv and the actress who portrays her but I have to admit her character has grown on me


You're just getting soft in your old age, Alan.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-07-2016), livden (10-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I know Jason has left Coronation Street but I believe he is still in the UK ... so why, when normally residents that rarely clap eyes on each other seem to have their mobile phone numbers, why did Steph or Michael did not phone him to ask his opinion of the rent increase and since when is decorating your home a reason for eviction? I understand that you need to put things as they were when you leave, if the landlord insists but while you are still living there you can decorate to your own taste?

----------

Dazzle (10-07-2016), parkerman (10-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know Jason has left Coronation Street but I believe he is still in the UK ... so why, when normally residents that rarely clap eyes on each other seem to have their mobile phone numbers, why did Steph or Michael did not phone him to ask his opinion of the rent increase and *since when is decorating your home a reason for eviction*? I understand that you need to put things as they were when you leave, if the landlord insists but while you are still living there you can decorate to your own taste?


Many private landlords don't allow people to decorate without permission including painting, drilling holes in walls etc.  However, I'm pretty sure that wouldn't apply to Jason...

As to the rest of your post, you should know that people who leave Coronation Street cease to exist.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (10-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Many private landlords don't allow people to decorate without permission including painting, drilling holes in walls etc.  However, I'm pretty sure that wouldn't apply to Jason...
> 
> As to the rest of your post, you should know that people who leave Coronation Street cease to exist.


I would not drill holes etc but wallpaper/painting walls to your design surely must be allowed without fear of eviction? I realise that if the landlord insists, you need to repaint to original colour and yeah, even moving down the road means no more contact ever with family or friends   :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (10-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I would not drill holes etc but *wallpaper/painting walls to your design surely must be allowed without fear of eviction?* I realise that if the landlord insists, you need to repaint to original colour and yeah, even moving down the road means no more contact ever with family or friends


Not all private tenants are entitled to decorate their homes without permission.  To be honest, I'm not 100% sure how it works, but you've got me wondering so I've done some reading and found this advice to private landlords on a government site:




> You will usually be responsible for outside decoration to the property and for decoration inside. However, you may agree with your tenant that they can undertake internal decoration work. For the avoidance of doubt, these arrangements should be made clear in the tenancy agreement.


http://www.nihe.gov.uk/index/advice/..._landlords.htm

Also, I found the following comment underneath a blog post in reference to renting in England:




> Dear Landlords - You many own the building, but please let us make the house our home. I can't even secure the furniture in my baby's room or put any decoration up. YAY! A lovely magnolia nursery for the baby and a lovely magnolia bedroom for my 3 year-old.


http://www.propertyinvestmentproject...s-in-the-wall/

----------

Perdita (10-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I lived in quarters provided by the MoD and yes, at times was told to repaint a wall or two at pre.walkout inspection but  as long as standards met on leaving, even if the colour did not match previous tennantÂ´s choice, all was good, no fine  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (10-07-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

I doubt Jason or Eileen know what a tenancy agreement is. It would be just " Oh you want to rent my flat?  Ok then . You can move in tomorrow""

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2016), lizann (11-07-2016), parkerman (10-07-2016), tammyy2j (12-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I doubt Jason or Eileen know what a tenancy agreement is. It would be just " Oh you want to rent my flat?  Ok then . You can move in tomorrow""


True, but it's possible Tony had a hand in it when he was living in Weatherfield and helping Jason run the business. He was the type to be on the ball about things like that.  Or possibly even Owen initially set one up (I think Steph moved in with Tina when Owen owned the builder's yard and flat).

To be honest, I'm sure Phelan wouldn't have read any tenancy agreement even if one existed so he was talking out of his backside either way.  :Wal2l:

----------


## livden

I sort of miss Jason, I liked the sibling relationship between him and Todd.

----------


## lizann

are we getting little hints that it was robert who plugged leanne not steve, he is still sparing with nick too

----------


## Rice Christie

It was deffo Steve who shagged Battersby.

----------


## Snagglepus

Wow, what are the chances of that happening. Ken walking into the Rovers just as Audrey puts her hand on Freddie's hand.

----------

parkerman (13-07-2016), tammyy2j (14-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

so bethany is going the gym as her bullies call her fat, at least kylie knows but she isn't around for long does the bullies end her

----------


## parkerman

> Wow, what are the chances of that happening. Ken walking into the Rovers just as Audrey puts her hand on Freddie's hand.


Cliche no. 2 in that episode.

Cliche no.1 was Leanne's pregnancy test being found in the bin.

Good to see the scriptwriters are still coming up with original ideas.....

----------

Glen1 (14-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (14-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016), tammyy2j (14-07-2016)

----------


## Splashy

I dont read spoilers.. so why oh why for the love of wombles did ITV this morning feel the need to tell me HHHH is brown bread on Friday. WHY.....I should of stayed in bed and avoided this spoile, its not like I have a job to go to...oh wait i dont..give us a job some one. Im highly skilled at being lazy.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I dont read spoilers.. so why oh why for the love of wombles did ITV this morning feel the need to tell me HHHH is brown bread on Friday. WHY.....I should of stayed in bed and avoided this spoile, its not like I have a job to go to...oh wait i dont..give us a job some one. Im highly skilled at being lazy.


I wish the show had   Spoiler:     Kylie's death a surprise

----------


## Perdita

Excuse me .. Ken stayed in the pub to cover for Michelle and when Audrey and Freddie are there, he asks them to take over???  Really?? Trained bar staff are they suddenly?? :Searchme:

----------

lizann (15-07-2016), parkerman (14-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought tonight's CS was extremely boring even for their standard. Do we really give a stuff about Dev and the dodgy Â£20 notes? Also this thing with Ken, Audrey and Derek Griffiths?

----------

livden (15-07-2016), parkerman (15-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Cliche no. 2 in that episode.
> 
> Cliche no.1 was Leanne's pregnancy test being found in the bin.
> 
> Good to see the scriptwriters are still coming up with original ideas.....


 why do people handle others used pregnancy sticks or even their boxes from bins or trash bags

----------

parkerman (15-07-2016), tammyy2j (15-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Great twist ... Kylie killed Callum, his mate kills her ... I sure did not see that coming.  RIP Kylie, I shall miss you   :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (15-07-2016), livden (15-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016), tammyy2j (15-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

well that was an emotional rollercoaster sad rip kylie, craig blaming himself but he could have called 999

----------

Glen1 (15-07-2016), livden (17-07-2016), Perdita (15-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016), tammyy2j (15-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Great acting from all  :Bow:   I guess Craig was in shock and scared therefore did not call for an ambulance or the police. Hope Clayton gets found and goes to jail and that Craig, Gemma and Chez get support as they are going to feel so very bad although this was not their fault   :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (16-07-2016), Glen1 (15-07-2016), tammyy2j (15-07-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Agree Perdita , good performances from all, five star from David And Kylie, if that doesn't get an award nothing will. :Cheer: 
Hope Craig isn't made the patsy, Beth seems to be thinking " Craig isn't going to get involved with the I.D.of Clayton."
Dev nowhere to be seen of course, probably off pampering himself again.

----------

flappinfanny (16-07-2016), Perdita (16-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Paula and Jack killed it literally, some great acting, I had a tear or two for Kylie's death 

Is the doctor's surgery where Gail worked and Zeedan's girlfriend a nurse still just around the corner but no one thought to go there instead get Roy why  :Searchme: 

I hope Gemma tells it was Callum's mate 

I thought Kylie was going to admit to killing Callum in front of Gail and Bethany when she was dying 

I hope David gets to keep Max

----------

flappinfanny (16-07-2016), Glen1 (16-07-2016), lizann (16-07-2016), Perdita (16-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (16-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Imagine if we had not known about the killing it would have had so much more impact.  It wasn't a soap first as had been stated by the Corrie team, but that aside  Jack P shepherd was heartbreakingly good, Helen Worth was very good as was Paula Lane.  Max was pretty awful  but he usually is, but it can be hard to get a child actor to be so good.

Those bloody ads ruined the moment without a doubt and the momentum which was a shame.

 Wouldn't it be great if Katherine Kelly made an appearance.  We can only hope. 

An unmissable CS?  almost.

----------

Glen1 (16-07-2016), parkerman (16-07-2016), Perdita (16-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> It wasn't a soap first as had been stated by the Corrie team.


 It wasn't even a Corrie first. In fact Gail even referred to Brian Tilsley's death (by stabbing) in the episode!

However, having said that, I agree with everything that everyone else has said on here. A brilliant episode with Jack and Paula absolutely outstanding.

----------

alan45 (16-07-2016), flappinfanny (16-07-2016), Glen1 (16-07-2016), lizann (16-07-2016), Perdita (16-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016)

----------


## mariba

I didn't know this was going to happen! I haven't followed the board or spoilers anywhere recently so it really took me by surprise... Very good acting from everyone... I was crying my eyes out for David and Kylie...

----------


## mariba

I didn't know this was going to happen! I haven't followed the board or spoilers anywhere recently so it really took me by surprise... Very good acting from everyone... I was crying my eyes out for David and Kylie... 😢😭

----------

Perdita (16-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016)

----------


## emerald

It was excellent.  Brilliant acting from the actor who plays David, and such raw emotions.  I feel so sorry for Max and Lily who are so young - poor Lily doesn't really understand and probably won't remember her mother.  Very sad indeed.

----------

lizann (17-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (16-07-2016), swmc66 (16-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

why do i think what max saw with david will be used in a custody case in the future

 gemma and craig did right in the end 

 when did maria and caz become good mates and maria so upset over kylie they werent that good mates i know work mates 

 sophie needs to go off somewhere for a long time, upset over kylie and maddie but still sniffing after kate

----------

tammyy2j (19-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Well blow me down, would you believe it? Max comes round the corner just as David is about to batter Clayton.

Is that the first time in the history of Corrie that there has ever been an amazing coincidence like this?

----------

lizann (18-07-2016), LouiseP (26-07-2016), tammyy2j (19-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Well blow me down, would you believe it? Max comes round the corner just as David is about to batter Clayton.
> 
> Is that the first time in the history of Corrie that there has ever been an amazing coincidence like this?


 it is  :Clap:  a rare occurrence in corrie

----------

flappinfanny (19-07-2016), parkerman (19-07-2016), tammyy2j (19-07-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The only half decent part of the episode was David breaking down in the salon which was very moving.  

Why can Coronation Street not do thugs without making them comic style morons? I am sure you have got some Manc hard nuts up north, just not in camp Weatherfield.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

why did clayton come back to corrie he could have threatened gemma at her home place not work place where he just killed kylie and no security cameras in kebab shop or around it really?

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), flappinfanny (19-07-2016), livden (21-07-2016), parkerman (19-07-2016), tammyy2j (19-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Rover  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I did like Simon and Amy's scenes over Simon worrying Leanne was dying of cancer and also Bethany is turning into a good child character too, is she a child character  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Jack is doing an amazing job as David

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), flappinfanny (22-07-2016), Glen1 (22-07-2016), Perdita (22-07-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought the Sarah and Bethany scenes were very moving.

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), Glen1 (22-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Leanne, take the morning after pill, ffs  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (23-07-2016), Glen1 (22-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

It doesn't seem that long ago to me when that night happened, (I must have slept a few weeks), for her to be pushing a pram in a couple of months time.
When was it.

----------

flappinfanny (28-07-2016), Glen1 (22-07-2016), lizann (22-07-2016), Perdita (22-07-2016), swmc66 (23-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

duplicate

----------


## Perdita

> It doesn't seem that long ago to me when that night happened, (I must have slept a few weeks), for her to be pushing a pram in a couple of months time.
> When was it.


I think it was no more than 2 weeks ago .. early July ... she is adamant Steve is the  father so unless she had a relationship offsceeen which the viewers are not aware of yet, Steve finds himself in some dilemma ...

----------

Snagglepus (22-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Well I confess when I first read the spoiler about Steve being the father, thought it was a mistake. This storyline seems to be blasting through very rapidly. The " Michelle finds out episode", sooner or later, be worth viewing.

----------


## Snagglepus

I can't understand Michelle wanting to have sex with Steve and she is married to him, it just baffles me completely to think why Leanne would.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I find it so hard to believe that Steve is the father.  Hated his attitude tonight about Leanne getting an abortion too!

----------


## lizann

at this rate she will have baby next month and be best mates with miichelle

----------

Glen1 (23-07-2016), Snagglepus (23-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

But we still watch it and thats what they bank on

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), flappinfanny (23-07-2016), Glen1 (23-07-2016), parkerman (23-07-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> But we still watch it and thats what they bank on


Indeed, its a good job otherwise they would be in **** city.

Had to laugh at Leanne saying she wasn't a slapper.   :Rotfl:

----------

Snagglepus (23-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Why is Caz still in Weatherfield? In real life, the Army would have whistled her back to Cyprus to stand in her Court Martial and she would be back at work seeing there is nothing wrong with her foot ... research into Army procedures does not seem to have been carried out very well

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), Glen1 (23-07-2016), lizann (23-07-2016), parkerman (23-07-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## livden

> Leanne, take the morning after pill, ffs


Ok, there are only a few problems with that. Isn't it a bit late to take the morning after pill? I think she realized she was pregnant too late to take the pill. Also.. she literally didn't even think she could get pregnant, so it makes sense that she didn't use protection. Sure, she could have an abortion, but she clearly really wants this baby.

----------


## Snagglepus

It will be interesting to see how it pans out if Leanne doesn't tell others that Steve is the dad.
Nick will be thinking it is Robert, Robert will be thinking it is Nick, so neither will be giving her any support and they will each be wondering why the other isn't.
Zeedan won't have any respect for her for having loose knicker elastic.

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate

----------


## tammyy2j

Does anyone on the Street care a young mother of two was stabbed there, show some sympathy and respectfulness to David and the Platts, Sally is supposedly close with Gail  :Thumbsdown: 

I am sorry but this Steve and Leanne one night stand how did that happen  :Searchme:  and I don't mean the actual deed  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Jane deserves better than this, she is a great actress one of the best on the show and I like the idea of her finally having her own child.

She bounded with Robert over Simon's anger issues so pairing them together with his baby would have been next step in their relationship much better i think than Steve as the father

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), Glen1 (25-07-2016), lizann (24-07-2016), parkerman (24-07-2016), Perdita (24-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (24-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I am bored with this storyline already and it has only just started.  I fail to see why they would make a couple that hardly speak to each other over the years have a one night stand just because one of them has some domestic issues, fgs, MichelleÂ´s seat in the taxi would have still been warm when Steve and Leanne fell into each otherÂ´s arms.  :Wal2l:    And again, Leanne and Michelle have never been close but now are best buddies?   :Wal2l:   Corrie has always been my favourite soap over more years I care to remember, donÂ´t like the idea that I will lose interest the same as I have done with EastEnders after the ridiculous Lucy murder storyline   :Sad:  , hopefully enough other stuff going on like Phelan and Billy and Todd that will make me stay a fan  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), Glen1 (25-07-2016), livden (25-07-2016), parkerman (24-07-2016), Snagglepus (24-07-2016), tammyy2j (26-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I am bored with this storyline already and it has only just started.  I fail to see why they would make a couple that hardly speak to each other over the years have a one night stand just because one of them has some domestic issues, fgs, MichelleÂ´s seat in the taxi would have still been warm when Steve and Leanne fell into each otherÂ´s arms.    And again, Leanne and Michelle have never been close but now are best buddies?    Corrie has always been my favourite soap over more years I care to remember, donÂ´t like the idea that I will lose interest the same as I have done with EastEnders after the ridiculous Lucy murder storyline   , hopefully enough other stuff going on like Phelan and Billy and Todd that will make me stay a fan


100% agree, Perdy.

----------

livden (25-07-2016), Perdita (24-07-2016), tammyy2j (26-07-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> But we still watch it and thats what they bank on


True, but with stories like that it won't bother me if there is a clash, and I miss the odd Corrie.

----------

livden (25-07-2016), Perdita (24-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

steve needed a quiet drink after michelle break up so instead of his own pub or bistro he went to leanne not a mate like dev or tim who home brews #confused #makingzerosense

----------

tammyy2j (26-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

freddie isn't cut up over kylie's death and he lost his wife too

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), tammyy2j (26-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Wow ... Steve to his Mum:  I have only gone and got Leanne pregnant ...  :EEK!:   One way to find out you will be grandma again  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), tammyy2j (26-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Luke and Maria not getting on so well at the moment ... cue Maria sleeping with Aiden  :Wal2l:

----------


## lizann

michelle and steph thinking robert is the father  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RogerOver

Steve, talking to his mum about if Michelle found out about his baby with Leanne: "She'd be out that door quicker than a duck can trot."
Just how fast can a duck "trot"? I thought they waddled.

I also noticed Steve using the phrase "Tickety-boo", which I haven't heard for years. Is it making a comeback, or just a script-writers bit of fun insertng it in the dialogue?

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

Steve, talking to his mum about if Michelle found out about his baby with Leanne: "She'd be out that door quicker than a duck can trot."
Just how fast can a duck "trot"? Surely that's horses. I thought ducks waddled.

I also noticed Steve using the phrase "Tickety-boo", which I haven't heard for years. Is it making a comeback, or just a script-writers bit of fun inserting it in the dialogue?

----------


## Brucie

> steve needed a quiet drink after michelle break up so instead of his own pub or bistro he went to leanne not a mate like dev or tim who home brews #confused #makingzerosense


Leading up to the mystery man at the door episode, Steve had said to Leanne that Amy had still got Simon's calculator, and that he'd drop it round - that explains why he went to the flat, and boy did he get a hell of a thank you!

----------

livden (26-07-2016), lizann (26-07-2016), parkerman (26-07-2016), Perdita (26-07-2016), tammyy2j (26-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Leading up to the mystery man at the door episode, Steve had said to Leanne that Amy had still got Simon's calculator, and that he'd drop it round - that explains why he went to the flat, and boy did he get a hell of a thank you!


Simon's maths and accounting must be very important to Leanne  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Brucie (26-07-2016), livden (26-07-2016), lizann (26-07-2016), parkerman (26-07-2016), Perdita (26-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Knock knock....or ring ring....Leanne answers door, "Oh, hello Steve." Steve: "Hi, I've just brought back Simon's calculator." Leanne: "Oh, OK, thanks Steve." Steve: "No problem. Bye." So far so good and seems quite plausible. However....

Leanne: "Hang on a minute Steve, I'm just going to take my clothes off, would you like to come in?"

Hmmmm......

----------

Brucie (27-07-2016), livden (26-07-2016), lizann (26-07-2016), Perdita (26-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (26-07-2016)

----------


## alan45

> Knock knock....or ring ring....Leanne answers door, "Oh, hello Steve." Steve: "Hi, I've just brought back Simon's calculator." Leanne: "Oh, OK, thanks Steve." Steve: "No problem. Bye." So far so good and seems quite plausible. However....
> 
> Leanne: "Hang on a minute Steve, I'm just going to take my clothes off, would you like to come in?"
> 
> Hmmmm......


Obviously Steve pressed the right buttons and got the result he wanted

----------


## lizann

> Knock knock....or ring ring....Leanne answers door, "Oh, hello Steve." Steve: "Hi, I've just brought back Simon's calculator." Leanne: "Oh, OK, thanks Steve." Steve: "No problem. Bye." So far so good and seems quite plausible. However....
> 
> Leanne: "Hang on a minute Steve, I'm just going to take my clothes off, would you like to come in?"
> 
> Hmmmm......


 oh behave :Stick Out Tongue:  very carry on spoofing

----------

parkerman (26-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Knock knock....or ring ring....Leanne answers door, "Oh, hello Steve." Steve: "Hi, I've just brought back Simon's calculator." Leanne: "Oh, OK, thanks Steve." Steve: "No problem. Bye." So far so good and seems quite plausible. However....
> 
> Leanne: "Hang on a minute Steve, I'm just going to take my clothes off, would you like to come in?"
> 
> Hmmmm......


 oh behave :Stick Out Tongue:  very carry on spoofing

----------


## lizann

> Leading up to the mystery man at the door episode, Steve had said to Leanne that Amy had still got Simon's calculator, and that he'd drop it round - that explains why he went to the flat, and boy did he get a hell of a thank you!


 his wife leaves him and he worries about a calculator just after she gets in cab

----------


## lizann

> Leading up to the mystery man at the door episode, Steve had said to Leanne that Amy had still got Simon's calculator, and that he'd drop it round - that explains why he went to the flat, and boy did he get a hell of a thank you!


 his wife leaves him and he worries about a calculator just after she gets in cab

----------


## Dazzle

I'm in the minority but I'm quite enjoying the Leanne pregnancy storyline.  It'll be good to see Leanne with a baby, and I think bringing her and Steve closer is an interesting choice.  The way it's been set up was very contrived and poorly written, but I'm finding the fallout very watchable so far.

It helps that Jane Danson is a good actress so episodes that focus on Leanne are almost always some of the better ones.  One thing I wish is that Simon Gregson would tone down Steve's clownish ways and ridiculous face pulling during serious scenes because I find it very jarring.  Simon's proved he's a capable actor so there's no need for it.

Anyone notice that Michelle was yet again told how lucky Steve is to have her during Monday's episodes (this time by Leanne)?  It's getting beyone a joke now!  :Wal2l:

----------

Snagglepus (31-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm in the minority but I'm quite enjoying the Leanne pregnancy storyline.  It'll be good to see Leanne with a baby, and I think bringing her and Steve closer is an interesting choice.  The way it's been set up was very contrived and poorly written, but I'm finding the fallout very watchable so far.
> 
> It helps that Jane Danson is a good actress so episodes that focus on Leanne are almost always some of the better ones.  One thing I wish is that Simon Gregson would tone down Steve's clownish ways and ridiculous face pulling during serious scenes because I find it very jarring.  Simon's proved he's a capable actor so there's no need for it.
> 
> Anyone notice that Michelle was yet again told how lucky Steve is to have her during Monday's episodes (this time by Leanne)?  It's getting beyone a joke now!


I agree that the fall-out of LeanneÂ´s pregnancy has interesting aspects and look forward ( at the moment) to see what develops.
Welcome back Dazzle, noticed you have been very quiet lately, nice to see you again  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), flappinfanny (05-08-2016), parkerman (28-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

.


> Welcome back Dazzle, noticed you have been very quiet lately, nice to see you again

----------


## livden

Tracy is such a cockblock. I wanted Todd and Billy to kiss in the flower shop, but then she walked in.

----------


## lizann

leanne to eva it was about 4 weeks, not was about 2

----------


## alan45

Oh dear the soap police do it again. Why TF would they return Kylies blood stained clothing before either the inquest or Court Case. These are evidential Exhibits and would not be disposed of in this manner

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2016), Glen1 (28-07-2016), lizann (29-07-2016), parkerman (28-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh dear the soap police do it again. Why TF would they return Kylies blood stained clothing before either the inquest or Court Case. These are evidential Exhibits and would not be disposed of in this manner


I think David might have said it was his jacket, but I'm guessing your comment still applies.


I don't know how Kym Marsh can act Michelle's very convenient and sudden longing for a baby with a straight face.  I'm still finding the storyline entertaining, but why on earth not spend some time setting up the various situations involved in a credible manner?  It would have made sense to show Michelle secretly yearning to have another baby (and Steve and Leanne getting closer) for months to give the storyline some solid foundations.

----------

Glen1 (28-07-2016), livden (28-07-2016), Splashy (28-07-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Yep, Steve suddenly having relations with Leane made no sense in any universe!

 Can we hurry up and kill off Sane Wards character  please.

 Umm... I agree blood soaked items would be disposed of, not returned willy nilly..

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2016), Glen1 (28-07-2016), livden (28-07-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Yep, Steve suddenly having relations with Leane made no sense in any universe!

 Can we hurry up and kill off Sane Wards character  please.

 Umm... I agree blood soaked items would be disposed of, not returned willy nilly..

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> leanne to eva it was about 4 weeks, not was about 2


It could still count as 4 weeks pregnant.  That's how they count them isn't it?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Yep, Steve suddenly having relations with Leane made no sense in any universe!
> 
>  Can we hurry up and kill off Sane Wards character  please.
> 
>  Umm... I agree blood soaked items would be disposed of, not returned willy nilly..


I had some clothes returned after a relative was involved in an accident.  Not sure they're allowed to dispose of them without permission.

----------


## parkerman

> I had some clothes returned after a relative was involved in an accident.  Not sure they're allowed to dispose of them without permission.


 They're not. They would return all belongings to the owner or next of kin. Alan's point though was that they would still be held for evidence. They would be returned once the trial was over.

----------

alan45 (30-07-2016), swmc66 (30-07-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> They're not. They would return all belongings to the owner or next of kin. Alan's point though was that they would still be held for evidence. They would be returned once the trial was over.


Yes, I saw that.  I was answering Splashy who said the gory items would be disposed of, but they're not.

----------

parkerman (29-07-2016), swmc66 (30-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Yes, I saw that.  I was answering Splashy who said the gory items would be disposed of, but they're not.


Yes, I know, sorry, RL, I wasn't in any way getting at you. I agreed with what you were saying.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

becky cant return as she cant fly over an ear infection is that her absence excuse?

----------


## Dazzle

> becky cant return as she cant fly over an ear infection is that her absence excuse?


It's actually a better excuse than it sounds. Flying with a middle ear infection can cause extreme pain and even a ruptured ear drum due to air pressure changes.

I'm liking the recent trend of Corrie's long history being referenced.  Tonight we had Gail and Audrey reminiscing about Blanche's love of attending funerals, and Sally talked about Hilda Ogden at length a few episodes ago. I'm guessing this is Kate Oates' influence hands it's a very welcome development in my opinion.

I've come to the conclusion that the Leanne/Steve/Michelle baby storyline isn't being taken too seriously by the actors involved (except perhaps Jane Danson).  The other three appear to me to be having a lot of fun, and I'm also taking it in that spirit.

It was good to see Eileen (eventually) supportive of Todd and Billy.

----------


## alan45

> I had some clothes returned after a relative was involved in an accident.  Not sure they're allowed to dispose of them without permission.





> They're not. They would return all belongings to the owner or next of kin. Alan's point though was that they would still be held for evidence. They would be returned once the trial was over.


On some occasions the clothing is disposed of by police/coroner on health grounds. This will be done whether family give permission or not.

----------

parkerman (30-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (30-07-2016)

----------


## livden

I've seen some comments saying Daniel Brocklebank is a lousy actor. Honestly, I don't find his grimasing convincing either. I think he's much better in the not so ott scenes though. Mind you I still like the actor and character a lot. The thing is.. I don't think Bruno Langley is so good either? It looks like he's phoning it in half the time, again, I like Bruno and Todd the character, so I don't mind that much. It's just.. it's kinda unfair to call Billy a bad actor when they're both pretty bad imo. Todd has some acting ticks that annoy me a lot. But whatever, this was just a stupid rant, lol, sorry to get off topic. BTW, this is a soap and imo they're doing ok enough. I've seen actors much worse too, like certain actors on EastEnders.

----------


## Dazzle

> I've seen some comments saying Daniel Brocklebank is a lousy actor. Honestly, I don't find his grimasing convincing either. I think he's much better in the not so ott scenes though. Mind you I still like the actor and character a lot. The thing is.. I don't think Bruno Langley is so good either? It looks like he's phoning it in half the time, again, I like Bruno and Todd the character, so I don't mind that much. It's just.. it's kinda unfair to call Billy a bad actor when they're both pretty bad imo. Todd has some acting ticks that annoy me a lot. But whatever, this was just a stupid rant, lol, sorry to get off topic. BTW, this is a soap and imo they're doing ok enough. I've seen actors much worse too, like certain actors on EastEnders.


I think both Daniel Brocklebank and Bruno Langley are good actors, and a lot more talented than many others in Corrie.  I haven't seen any comments denigrating Daniel's acting; in fact the general consensus according to what I've read online is positive for both actors.  A lot of people were against Todd and Daniel getting together but the couple appears to be more or less accepted now, and that's in no small part down to the actors playing their budding relationship convincingly.

I particularly admire Bruno Langley and what you call "phoning it in" I call subtlety.  Bruno can convey Todd's emotions without over-the-top shouting or face pulling unlike many actors.

However, acting ability is subjective so people have widely different opinions of talent.  Even Meryl Streep isn't universally applauded!  :EEK!: 

(By the way, I don't think discussions of acting ability - or lack thereof - of the Corrie cast is off topic for this thread.  :Smile: )

----------

flappinfanny (05-08-2016), livden (30-07-2016), parkerman (30-07-2016), tammyy2j (01-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> I think both Daniel Brocklebank and Bruno Langley are good actors, and a lot more talented than many others in Corrie.  I haven't seen any comments denigrating Daniel's acting; in fact the general consensus according to what I've read online is positive for both actors.  A lot of people were against Todd and Daniel getting together but the couple appears to be more or less accepted now, and that's in no small part down to the actors playing their budding relationship convincingly.
> 
> I particularly admire Bruno Langley and what you call "phoning it in" I call subtlety.  Bruno can convey Todd's emotions without over-the-top shouting or face pulling unlike many actors.
> 
> However, acting ability is subjective so people have widely different opinions of talent.  Even Meryl Streep isn't universally applauded! 
> 
> (By the way, I don't think discussions of acting ability - or lack thereof - of the Corrie cast is off topic for this thread. )


I was just going to say that I take it all back, lol. Actually.. not completely. I still think Daniel and Bruno are doing an OK job, but at the same time I have seen better actors too. They're not the worst though, definitely. After seeing the preview clip for next week I realized that there are other actors on Corrie who are much worse (even if there is a LOT of hate for Daniel Brocklebank's acting in particular, don't know why), like Antony Cotton. I just watched the preview clip for next week and I bursted out laughing. His delivery of lines was so cringeworthy and not at all convincing that I just sat there. My jaw was on the floor. I could not believe what I was seeing. He couldn't even act upset, it's like he didn't care. Actually.. he didn't act. I wouldn't call that acting. He was just.. "not there". I don't understand why he's still on the soap? Like even if Daniel and Buno's acting isn't perfect, at least they _try_, at least they take it seriously, which is more than can be said about Antony Cotton. I was borderline disgusted by what I saw.

----------


## Dazzle

> I was just going to say that I take it all back, lol. Actually.. not completely. I still think Daniel and Bruno are doing an OK job, but at the same time I have seen better actors too. They're not the worst though, definitely. After seeing the preview clip for next week I realized that there are other actors on Corrie who are much worse (even if there is a LOT of hate for Daniel Brocklebank's acting in particular, don't know why), like Antony Cotton. I just watched the preview clip for next week and I bursted out laughing. His delivery of lines was so cringeworthy and not at all convincing that I just sat there. My jaw was on the floor. I could not believe what I was seeing. He couldn't even act upset, it's like he didn't care. Actually.. he didn't act. I wouldn't call that acting. He was just.. "not there". I don't understand why he's still on the soap? Like even if Daniel and Buno's acting isn't perfect, at least they _try_, at least they take it seriously, which is more than can be said about Antony Cotton. I was borderline disgusted by what I saw.


I haven't seen the clips you mention, but Antony Cotton is a Corrie actor who's often condemned as being very poor.  Daniel and Bruno are both _so_ far above him in acting talent.  That's not to say I dislike Sean but he's better in light-hearted storylines.  He didn't make for a convincing partner for Billy which is why they've been split up and Billy put with Todd (who, on paper at least, is even less suited to the vicar, but the actors make the relationship work).

Where's all this hate you've been seeing for Daniel Brocklebank's acting?  I haven't come across any (though I've seen plenty for Antony Cotton).  Daniel's an experienced actor who's done a lot of work outside the soap (including lots of theatre).

----------

livden (30-07-2016), parkerman (30-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I have not seen any negative comments on DanielÂ´s acting, I did not mind Billy with Sean but also like him with Todd, however, this of course will not last either.  I like Sean and somehow donÂ´t mind his acting, but yes, Daniel and Bruce can do some scenes better.  Hopefully Tilly will be with us for a while until the inevitable heartbreak of another relationship ending

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2016)

----------


## livden

> I haven't seen the clips you mention, but Antony Cotton is a Corrie actor who's often condemned as being very poor.  Daniel and Bruno are both _so_ far above him in acting talent.  That's not to say I dislike Sean but he's better in light-hearted storylines.  He didn't make for a convincing partner for Billy which is why they've been split up and Billy put with Todd (who, on paper at least, is even less suited to the vicar, but the actors make the relationship work).
> 
> Where's all this hate you've been seeing for Daniel Brocklebank's acting?  I haven't come across any (though I've seen plenty for Antony Cotton).  Daniel's an experienced actor who's done a lot of work outside the soap (including lots of theatre).


I've been reading many comments on Corrie's Facebook page lately. Probably not a good idea, I know. Many seem to hate Billy as a character, and a few commented on Daniel Brocklebank's acting saying they're not a fan. There were a few homophobic comments too, sadly.

As for Bruno Langley and Daniel Brocklebank, yeah, like I said, I take it back. They're doing a fine job. Antony Cotton though... not so much. I gotta say though that Antony was good when Billy broke up with Sean before Sean went to London. But yeah, in this new preview clip he is not convincing at all.

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

For TyroneÂ´s radio to have too much crackling and noise it was a very clear reception in the cab office for Eileen to hear Billy and ToddsÂ´convo   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), livden (31-07-2016), swmc66 (02-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> *I've been reading many comments on Corrie's Facebook page lately.* Probably not a good idea, I know. Many seem to hate Billy as a character, and a few commented on Daniel Brocklebank's acting saying they're not a fan. There were a few homophobic comments too, sadly.


I had a feeling you were going to say Facebook.  I haven't looked at the Corrie page myself but from what I hear they're not exactly a discerning bunch like us here.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

livden (31-07-2016), parkerman (31-07-2016), Perdita (31-07-2016), swmc66 (02-08-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Apparently Daniel is very conceited and goes about saying " I am on TV" , a sort of " Do you know who I am ?"  remark. Can't remember where I read this but there must be an element of truth in it.

----------


## Dazzle

> Apparently Daniel is very conceited and goes about saying " I am on TV" , a sort of " Do you know who I am ?"  remark. Can't remember where I read this but there must be an element of truth in it.


Are you sure you're not confusing Daniel  Brocklebank with Antony Cotton?  I've read similar about the latter many times, but never about the former.

----------

alan45 (01-08-2016), flappinfanny (06-08-2016), Glen1 (01-08-2016), livden (31-07-2016), swmc66 (02-08-2016), TaintedLove (31-07-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Are you sure you're not confusing Daniel  Brocklebank with Antony Cotton?  I've read similar about the latter many times, but never about the former.


No. He is on a new programme called First Dates.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...hes-for-a-man/

----------


## Dazzle

> No. He is on a new programme called First Dates.
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...hes-for-a-man/


Ha ha...that article does make him sound a bit full of himself, although the programme would have probably been edited to his disadvantage to get people talking.  It doesn't make any difference to my liking for the character either way.  :Big Grin:

----------

livden (01-08-2016), Perdita (01-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

For me Bruno, David and Jack (Todd, Roy and David) are the show's top male actors currently

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2016), flappinfanny (06-08-2016), Glen1 (01-08-2016), livden (01-08-2016), parkerman (01-08-2016), Perdita (01-08-2016), swmc66 (02-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> For me Bruno, David and Jack (Todd, Roy and David) are the show's top male actors currently


I agree

----------

flappinfanny (06-08-2016), Glen1 (01-08-2016), livden (01-08-2016), Perdita (01-08-2016), tammyy2j (02-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> Ha ha...that article does make him sound a bit full of himself, although the programme would have probably been edited to his disadvantage to get people talking.  It doesn't make any difference to my liking for the character either way.


I agree that it's possible it was badly edited. Also.. it's The Sun, rubbish paper. I'm sorry, but I still like Daniel. Even by the off chance he is a bit full of himself (what actors aren't though). He seems sweet on twitter and he supports many charities, so being a bit full of himself is hardly the worse thing in the world.

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2016), Glen1 (01-08-2016), parkerman (01-08-2016), Perdita (01-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree that it's possible it was badly edited. Also.. it's The Sun, rubbish paper. I'm sorry, but I still like Daniel. Even by the off chance he is a bit full of himself (what actors aren't though). He seems sweet on twitter and he supports many charities, so being a bit full of himself is hardly the worse thing in the world.


Yes, I've heard that he does a lot for charity and that he's a nice guy so, like you, I have my doubts he's as full of himself as that article makes him sound.  It could just be that he was astonished someone can live in this country and not be aware of Coronation Street.  We shouldn't let one article in a tabloid change our perception of him.

----------

flappinfanny (06-08-2016), Glen1 (01-08-2016), livden (01-08-2016), parkerman (01-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, I've heard that he does a lot for charity and that he's a nice guy so, like you, I have my doubts he's as full of himself as that article makes him sound.  It could just be that he was astonished someone can live in this country and not be aware of Coronation Street.  We shouldn't let one article in a tabloid change our perception of him.


To be honest, I too would be astonished to find somebody living in the UK not being aware of Corrie ...I donÂ´t epect everyone to have seen any of it but surely the newspapers and magazine feature lots of storylines/gossip about the actors ??? Excluding infants and toddlers of course  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2016), flappinfanny (06-08-2016), Glen1 (01-08-2016), livden (01-08-2016)

----------


## livden

Homophobic people make me sick. There is no way in hell those kisses would get the same amount of complaints if the characters were straight smh.

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2016), flappinfanny (06-08-2016), parkerman (02-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

clayton 15 really thought he was more older

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (03-08-2016), tammyy2j (02-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

A lof of them brag about being in corrie. The woman who played  Sunita character rang a shop where my cousin worked and said she was sunita from corrie before making her list of demands. But maybe certain people are being targeted in the newspapers lately. I don't believe most of what i read anyway.

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2016), parkerman (02-08-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> But maybe certain people are being targeted in the newspapers lately. I don't believe most of what i read anyway.


Especially The Sun!!!

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2016), flappinfanny (06-08-2016), swmc66 (03-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I was disappointed in Monday's episodes. I've felt there's been an improvement in quality recently, so I was expecting a lot from Kylie's funeral. I thought I'd be in bits but it fell completely flat for me. I think having Max give the eulogy was a big mistake as it left me completely unmoved.

Community scenes in the Rovers at times of crisis are usually high points but I also found them hollow.  No one apart from David appears to feel any deep grief or shock at the murder of a well known and liked young woman.  :Searchme: 

I did enjoy the Sarah/Todd/David confrontation scenes but I was left wanting more so hopefully they'll continue on Wednesday.

Coincidence of the week: Sean happening upon a very fleeting caress between Billy and Todd that could have been entirely innocent and reading a long-running affair into it.  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (06-08-2016), Glen1 (03-08-2016), parkerman (02-08-2016), swmc66 (03-08-2016), tammyy2j (02-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> I was disappointed in Monday's episodes. I've felt there's been an improvement in quality recently, so I was expecting a lot from Kylie's funeral. I thought I'd be in bits but it fell completely flat for me. I think having Max give the eulogy was a big mistake as it left me completely unmoved.
> 
> Community scenes in the Rovers at times of crisis are usually high points but I also found them hollow.  No one apart from David appears to feel any deep grief or shock at the murder of a well known and liked young woman. 
> 
> I did enjoy the Sarah/Todd/David confrontation scenes but I was left wanting more so hopefully they'll continue on Wednesday.
> 
> Coincidence of the week: Sean happening upon a very fleeting caress between Billy and Todd that could have been entirely innocent and reading a long-running affair into it.


That last part, yep. I really don't get how he knew they were having an affair from that? The scenes were not effective and fell flat to me. If they were seen (or heard) making out, or heck, just them talking about their relationship and Sean overhearing I'd understand. But this? I expected so much more from these scenes. After the spoiler pic I'd been looking forward to it for weeks. Their being affectionate is what I like most about them. They teased this scene for weeks and it barely lasted two seconds. I understand it was Kylie's funeral but I feel like they could have had the scene lasting for a few seconds longer, it would have been more effective that way imo. It was just too short.

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2016), Glen1 (03-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That last part, yep. I really don't get how he knew they were having an affair from that? The scenes were not effective and fell flat to me. If they were seen (or heard) making out, or heck, just them talking about their relationship and Sean overhearing I'd understand. But this? I expected so much more from these scenes. After the spoiler pic I'd been looking forward to it for weeks. Their being affectionate is what I like most about them. They teased this scene for weeks and it barely lasted two seconds. I understand it was Kylie's funeral but I feel like* they could have had the scene lasting for a few seconds longer, it would have been more effective that way imo.* It was just too short.


I agree.  I too was expecting more from that scene after seeing the spoiler pic.  

I know what the Corrie team were trying to achieve, because it _is_ possible to pick up on an intense relationship between two people from just a lingering look or touch, but there wasn't any lingering in that scene so it failed to convince. 

One of the problems with filming five episodes a week is that everything is very hurried with little to no time for rehearsal or retakes, so a lot of nuance falls by the wayside.  This will likely only be exacerbated when Corrie starts transmitting six episodes a week next year...

----------

Glen1 (03-08-2016), livden (06-08-2016), parkerman (02-08-2016), Perdita (02-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

What i cannot understand is Todd barging in on the funeral to have a go at a man who is burying his wife. Way out of order. It was not an emergency that moment. Plus David did not ask Todd to lie at any stage.

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2016), flappinfanny (06-08-2016), Glen1 (03-08-2016), parkerman (03-08-2016), Perdita (03-08-2016), tammyy2j (03-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> What i cannot understand is Todd barging in on the funeral to have a go at a man who is burying his wife. Way out of order. It was not an emergency that moment. Plus David did not ask Todd to lie at any stage.


I think learning of Sarah's innocent and Jason's accident which he feels guilty for him leaving for labeling Tony the killer he just wanted to confront David not thinking of David and his kids and the timing as in showing up at Kylie's funeral

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2016), Glen1 (03-08-2016), livden (03-08-2016), lizann (03-08-2016), swmc66 (05-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> What i cannot understand is Todd barging in on the funeral to have a go at a man who is burying his wife. Way out of order. It was not an emergency that moment. *Plus David did not ask Todd to lie at any stage*.


He lied to Todd though by allowing the latter to believe Sarah murdered Callum when he questioned him about it.

I can understand Todd being very angry with David because he blamed him for Jason's accident, but I do agree with you he would have waited until after the funeral to confront him.  For one thing he's too clever to draw unneeded attention to the web of lies in which he's involved himself and which could send him to prison.

----------

livden (03-08-2016), lizann (03-08-2016), swmc66 (05-08-2016), tammyy2j (04-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> What i cannot understand is Todd barging in on the funeral to have a go at a man who is burying his wife. Way out of order. It was not an emergency that moment. Plus David did not ask Todd to lie at any stage.


I agree, but Todd is very hot headed and stubborn and he doesn't let anything get in his way. He basically didn't think it through. Right then and there he was upset about Jason, and felt guilty for being indirectly responsible for his accident, and the whole Sarah thing too, so when he heard who really did it he got so angry that he just couldn't let it be. I'm not excusing his behavior btw, it was wrong. But at the same time, considering everything and considering how Todd is, I understand why he behaved the way that he did.

----------

swmc66 (05-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Brilliant scenes between Todd and Sarah tonight.

Poor David's losing his mind with grief - and who can blame him?  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (06-08-2016), livden (05-08-2016), Perdita (04-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (04-08-2016), swmc66 (05-08-2016), tammyy2j (04-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> Brilliant scenes between Todd and Sarah tonight.
> 
> Poor David's losing his mind with grief - and who can blame him?


I was just gonna say I loved the Todd and Sarah scenes. They are still so important to each other, and I believe they still love each other in some way. I'm happy Sarah actually said out loud that Todd is her best friend that was a lovely scene. Great acting from Bruno Langley and Tina O'Brien too, especially Bruno who cried. It was truly heartbreaking. I almost started crying too. However, if there is one pet peeve I have about it, it's that they barely mentioned Billy. I know it was basically about Callum, and not Billy, but I wanted her to find out another way than to watch Billy caress Todd at the funeral. I was fine with Sean finding out that way but I wanted Sarah to find out by Todd actually saying it to her, like them having a heart to heart and Todd saying he's with Billy and how special Billy is to him. It was just lame that ONE caress at a funeral lead to EVERYONE knowing, ugh.

----------


## Dazzle

> I was just gonna say I loved the Todd and Sarah scenes. They are still so important to each other, and I believe they still love each other in some way. I'm happy Sarah actually said out loud that Todd is her best friend that was a lovely scene. Great acting from Bruno Langley and Tina O'Brien too, especially Bruno who cried. It was truly heartbreaking. I almost started crying too. However, if there is one pet peeve I have about it, it's that they barely mentioned Billy. I know it was basically about Callum, and not Billy, but *I wanted her to find out another way than to watch Billy caress Todd at the funeral*. I was fine with Sean finding out that way but I wanted Sarah to find out by Todd actually saying it to her, like them having a heart to heart and Todd saying he's with Billy and how special Billy is to him. It was just lame that ONE caress at a funeral lead to EVERYONE knowing, ugh.


I'm not sure anyone else noticed that but Sean since they were standing apart from everyone else and it was quite subtle.  I did however wonder how Sarah know about Todd and Billy.

----------


## swmc66

After Sean witnessed it the whole street knows as news travels fast

----------


## Dazzle

> After Sean witnessed it the whole street knows as news travels fast


I wonder if it's something he'd broadcast though?

----------


## flappinfanny

> I think both Daniel Brocklebank and Bruno Langley are good actors, and a lot more talented than many others in Corrie.  I haven't seen any comments denigrating Daniel's acting; in fact the general consensus according to what I've read online is positive for both actors.  A lot of people were against Todd and Daniel getting together but the couple appears to be more or less accepted now, and that's in no small part down to the actors playing their budding relationship convincingly.
> 
> I particularly admire Bruno Langley and what you call "phoning it in" I call subtlety.  Bruno can convey Todd's emotions without over-the-top shouting or face pulling unlike many actors.
> 
> However, acting ability is subjective so people have widely different opinions of talent.  Even Meryl Streep isn't universally applauded! 
> 
> (By the way, I don't think discussions of acting ability - or lack thereof - of the Corrie cast is off topic for this thread. )


I agree both Daniel and Bruno are excellent in their roles and both good actors imo.  I may get beaten up by Robron fans, but I find Daniel and Bruno's performance far more convincing and realistic than that of Danny Millers and Ryan Hawley's in Emmerdale.  You get the impression Danny is rather uncomfortable in the intimate scenes and it shows. 

Excellent scenes with Todd and Sarah and the end scene with David at the graveside was powerful, only slightly spoilt by his bad boy Damien look at the end.

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

todd vs. Pat is on

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2016), flappinfanny (06-08-2016), mariba (05-08-2016), tammyy2j (06-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

And hopefully tod will win. Poor Sean, he makes me cry. He's always been such a good guy and friend to everyone...

----------


## livden

NOT happy with today's two episodes. Who thought it was a good idea to have self pitying Sean be the centre of attention? He was truly insufferable. I know the writers wanted us to feel sorry for him, but it turned me off him even more than ever. Ugh. If he had actually bothered to listen to Todd and hear his side of the story instead of yelling at him and shaming him, then maybe I would have felt different about him. And what's with Todd rejecting Billy in the flower shop?! WTF?! Is this gonna be a thing now? Is he just gonna reject Billy every time he's upset? Why won't Todd let Billy be there for him? Todd was there for Billy. I feel like the writers are determined to make Todd a bad guy, someone nobody can love, not even Eileen. Speaking of.. why didn't Eileen defend Todd? I felt like she was shaming him and she was more on Sean's side? Todd has been terrible to her, I get it. But to get this treatment by his own mother.. WTF?! In this case he did nothing wrong. Todd and Billy never cheated on him, yet she's still on Sean's side? Ok then. Even when Todd does everything right everyone still hates him. Is is weird he turned out the way he did? Ugh. Whatever I'll shut up now. I'm just so incredibly disappointed after so many good weeks they manage to ruin it all in one day smh.

----------


## livden

> And hopefully tod will win. Poor Sean, he makes me cry. He's always been such a good guy and friend to everyone...


Seriously? Sean is a self obsessed narcissistic freak. Not once did he ask Todd what he felt. He made it all about himself. Self pitying doesn't look good on anyone, let alone Sean. Two whole episodes of Sean feeling sorry for himself was nauseating.

----------


## tammyy2j

I find it hard to feel sorry for Sean as he can be very annoying 

I do think Billy should have stayed away from Eileen's house as Sean lived there until some weeks had past at least for him to try to come to terms of his relationship now with Todd 

I liked the scene between Gary and Sarah, they is potential there for them as a future couple

Nick is also annoying trying to get one over on Robert and pursuing Leanne, his brother is grieving for his murdered wife but he is more worried of punishing Robert  :Angry:  I don't want him back with Leanne now 

Phelan stirs and Eileen abides, she is so taken in by him but at least Todd isn't

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2016), flappinfanny (06-08-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Has King Phelan met his match? I think he may have with Todd. Although I suspect Coronation St will string it out for as long as possible. He is such good vile character, but in a likeable way, you just want Eileen to be robbed blind of that money.  :Smile: 

And don't get me started on Sean, I probably would have an ounce of sympathy if it wasn't for Anthony Cottons performance.

----------

livden (06-08-2016), tammyy2j (06-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> todd vs. Pat is on


I'm already thoroughly enjoying their battle of wills. The final scene where Phelan's smug grin turned to a worried frown as soon as he turned his back on Todd made me laugh.  :Big Grin: 

I don't think Phelan's got any chance of driving Todd out and leaving his mother completely at the fiend's mercy.




> ...why didn't Eileen defend Todd? I felt like she was shaming him and she was more on Sean's side?


Eileen is angry with Todd but she chose him over Sean (which is why the latter moved out).  I know Todd didn't steal Billy (as Sean keeps repeating), but it's not nice to start a relationship with the ex of a friend - particularly such a recent ex.  You know I like the Todd/Billy pairing but it would have been kinder of them to wait a few months before starting seeing each other.  I understand people's anger even though I'm on their side.

Also, Todd has done himself no favours with his past behaviour. It's his own fault that people judge him harshly - and he knows it.  It doesn't stop him from currently being my favourite character though.

----------

Perdita (06-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

I really don't understand people's negative views about Sean. Yes, at times he can be annoying (like any of us!), but he's never done anything to hurt anyone and always been friend to anyone who has needed one. All I'm saying is that he doesn't deserve this. And I think he was very good acting his part, I could really feel his pain. What made it worse for him, was probably the fact, that they've always been so close with Todd.. I think his reaction to Eileen not telling him earlier was bit ott but it was needed for him to move out for now so that this battle between Todd and phelan can start.. I do like Todd as well, he's softened slightly since he came back, which makes him more likeable,but he's clever too which I like about him. But just wait and see, Todd will lose interest on billy very soon. He just takes what belongs to someone else for the fun of it.

----------


## LouiseP

Totally agree about Sean. I have never understood why people dislike him so much . He is what he is. His acting this week has actually been good and very believable.

----------

mariba (06-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

> Nick is also annoying trying to get one over on Robert and pursuing Leanne, his brother is grieving for his murdered wife but he is more worried of punishing Robert  I don't want him back with Leanne now


I've always liked (read: loved  :Smile: ) Nick!!! Can't wait that he opens his new bistro!!!

----------


## mariba

> Nick is also annoying trying to get one over on Robert and pursuing Leanne, his brother is grieving for his murdered wife but he is more worried of punishing Robert  I don't want him back with Leanne now


I've always liked (read: loved  :Smile: ) Nick!!! Can't wait that he opens his new bistro!!! 😁

----------


## livden

> Totally agree about Sean. I have never understood why people dislike him so much . He is what he is. His acting this week has actually been good and very believable.


You want to know why people dislike Sean? He spent two episodes feeling sorry for himself. He never asked how Todd might feel. Would have been nice of him if he could consider that this might not have been easy for Todd either. He said many bad things about Todd, which if he hates him so much makes me ask why they were friends in the first place.

----------


## livden

> Also, Todd has done himself no favours with his past behaviour. It's his own fault that people judge him harshly - and he knows it.  It doesn't stop him from currently being my favourite character though.


But Todd has changed, he's not that guy anymore. Besides, he was never just bad. He has always stood up for and protected the people in his life, the people he loves, whether that's Eileen, Jason, Sarah or Billy.

----------


## mariba

To Livden :And you are so perfect yourself, that you've never said anything bad to your friends? Ever? He's hurt ffs!!! It's an immediate reaction which is totally understandable. I definitely couldn't have seen him asking Todd how he possibly felt at that time and place!! Maybe it comes later, knowing Sean, the good guy he is, but he has to deal with this first himself. Have you ever been hurt or cheated /dumped by anyone to actually know how it feels?

----------

LouiseP (06-08-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> You want to know why people dislike Sean? He spent two episodes feeling sorry for himself. He never asked how Todd might feel. Would have been nice of him if he could consider that this might not have been easy for Todd either. He said many bad things about Todd, which if he hates him so much makes me ask why they were friends in the first place.


But when we are heartbroken we surely don't think about other people at that time.   He was hurting and we all lash out, blame  and hurt the people we love and yes, we do feel sorry for ourselves. It is human nature.

As the song goes " We always hurt the one we loveâ¦â¦.." 

I did feel for him.

----------

mariba (06-08-2016), Perdita (06-08-2016), swmc66 (07-08-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

It may make Sean think as to why he keeps losing his partners and take a look at himself. He needs to stop acting like a cross between an old woman and a baby.  As Phelan said, "stop wallowing in your own self pity and grow up".

----------


## Dazzle

Whew!  Some strong feelings about Sean here this Saturday morning.  

I personally am not a fan because I think Antony Cotton is a poor actor, but there are many such currently starring in Corrie so I wouldn't single him out.  In my view Kate Oates would do well to axe several long running characters of which Sean is just one (others being Fiz, Chesney, Tyrone, Kirk, Sinead, Dev, Anna, Tracy (although that'll never happen!) and others).

I agree Sean has every right to be angry and upset at the moment though.  Everyone who's ever lost someone with whom they're deeply in love will recognise how he's feeling.  Billy in particular should have been more sensitive about the whole thing.




> But Todd has changed, he's not that guy anymore. Besides, he was never just bad. He has always stood up for and protected the people in his life, the people he loves, whether that's Eileen, Jason, Sarah or Billy.


It wasn't that long ago that he coldly and very deliberately hurt precisely the people he loves (Eileen and Jason)!  They've forgiven him but it's not so easy to forget. Besides, he hasn't completely changed. I hope he wouldn't deliberately hurt his family again but he's still a bit of a bad 'un (and even warned Billy about it).  

I like him just how he is at the moment personally: capable of great kindness but also with a dark edge. He's a very interesting character with a lot of depth - but he's no saint.




> It may make Sean think as to why he keeps losing his partners and take a look at himself. He needs to stop acting like a cross between an old woman and a baby.  As Phelan said, "stop wallowing in your own self pity and grow up".


Phelan was being deliberately cruel when he said that because he wanted rid of Sean.  There was a grain of truth to it so it made me laugh, but it was designed to exacerbate the situation.

----------


## LouiseP

I laughed when Phelan referred to Jason as " our Jason"

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2016), livden (06-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm already thoroughly enjoying their battle of wills. *The final scene where Phelan's smug grin turned to a worried frown as soon as he turned his back on Todd made me laugh*. 
> 
> I don't think Phelan's got any chance of driving Todd out and leaving his mother completely at the fiend's mercy.
> 
> 
> 
> Eileen is angry with Todd but she chose him over Sean (which is why the latter moved out).  I know Todd didn't steal Billy (as Sean keeps repeating), but it's not nice to start a relationship with the ex of a friend - particularly such a recent ex.  You know I like the Todd/Billy pairing but it would have been kinder of them to wait a few months before starting seeing each other.  I understand people's anger even though I'm on their side.
> 
> Also, Todd has done himself no favours with his past behaviour. It's his own fault that people judge him harshly - and he knows it.  It doesn't stop him from currently being my favourite character though.


I thought he looked rather sinister and determined not to let Todd stand in his way rather than worried   :Ponder:

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought he looked rather sinister and determined not to let Todd stand in his way rather than worried


He did until the very final shot when he was standing over the sink with his face hidden from Todd. Then for a split second there was a look of what I took to be concern that he might finally have met his match.

----------


## Perdita

> He did until the very final shot when he was standing over the sink with his face hidden from Todd. Then for a split second there was a look of what I took to be concern that he might finally have met his match.


That is the shot I am talking about .. guess we interpret it differently  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That is the shot I am talking about .. guess we interpret it differently


Maybe it was a bit of both emotions.  :Thumbsup:

----------

Perdita (08-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I thought he looked rather sinister and determined not to let Todd stand in his way rather than worried


 thought he looked happy as sean out and eileen off to see jason, phelan thinks with todd's past no one will believe him so may not think him a highly opponent

----------

livden (06-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I have'nt watched the last two episodes but it must be awful for Sean. I actually like his character. Apart from him i agree with Dazzle's list of characters that need to go.
He has been part of Eileens family for a while so it will feel like betrayal.
A lot of people get dumped in this dating game and it does not mean there is something wrong with them. The younger people do not put up with things like the older generation have done in the past or want a life of compromise.
Noone on coronation street has a long lasting relationship and if they do there are a lot of affairs in between so Sean is not the only one who keeps losing partners.

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I have'nt watched the last two episodes but it must be awful for Sean. I actually like his character. Apart from him i agree with Dazzle's list of characters that need to go.
He has been part of Eileens family for a while so it will feel like betrayal.
A lot of people get dumped in this dating game and it does not mean there is something wrong with them. The younger people do not put up with things like the older generation have done in the past or want a life of compromise.
Noone on coronation street has a long lasting relationship and if they do there are a lot of affairs in between so Sean is not the only one who keeps losing partners.

----------

mariba (07-08-2016), Perdita (07-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I have'nt watched the last two episodes but it must be awful for Sean. I actually like his character. Apart from him i agree with Dazzle's list of characters that need to go.
> He has been part of Eileens family for a while so it will feel like betrayal.
> A lot of people get dumped in this dating game and it does not mean there is something wrong with them. The younger people do not put up with things like the older generation have done in the past or want a life of compromise.
> Noone on coronation street has a long lasting relationship and if they do there are a lot of affairs in between so Sean is not the only one who keeps losing partners.


And that applies to all soaps .. I guess scriptwriters/producers think that is where the drama is ... in a few more years maybe it will be drama when a couple stays together without cheating on each other .... :Searchme:

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2016), Snagglepus (07-08-2016), swmc66 (07-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> I have'nt watched the last two episodes but it must be awful for Sean. I actually like his character. Apart from him i agree with Dazzle's list of characters that need to go.
> He has been part of Eileens family for a while so it will feel like betrayal.
> A lot of people get dumped in this dating game and it does not mean there is something wrong with them. The younger people do not put up with things like the older generation have done in the past or want a life of compromise.
> Noone on coronation street has a long lasting relationship and if they do there are a lot of affairs in between so Sean is not the only one who keeps losing partners.


Sorry, but I don't feel sorry for him at all. He is selfish and his self pity is disgusting. Not once did he stop and think how this might not be easy for Todd either. It's all me me me with him. Always the need to be the centre of attention. He lashed out on Todd saying the most vile things I've ever heard. "He enjoys hurting people". I can't believe Todd kept his cool, but hats off to him. If I were Todd I would have slapped Sean. He would have deserved it. Todd did nothing wrong, yet he has EVERYONE hating on him, everyone takes Sean's side. It's really unfair. I feel really bad for Todd. He did everything right, even took back his love confession to Billy because he didn't want to hurt Sean, yet after all of this he STILL gets sh** thrown in his face.

----------


## mariba

And in your books - Todd can't do no wrong eh?  
Sean was right saying to Todd that he always hurts people.  Hopefully todd's ' people hurting skills ' are coming to good use for a change with phelan!!  Ps.someone really hates Sean!!! But that's ok too, that's your opinion only Livden

----------


## mariba

And in your books - Todd can't do no wrong eh? 😛 
Sean was right saying to Todd that he always hurts people.  Hopefully todd's ' people hurting skills ' are coming to good use for a change with phelan!! 😉 Ps.someone really hates Sean!!! But that's ok too, that's your opinion only Livden 😊

----------


## swmc66

Seans allowed to feel sorry for himself right now. It hurts after a relationship ends and Billy went back to him and has hurt him twice.
I like Todd Sean and Billy but right is right and wrong is wrong!

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2016), mariba (09-08-2016), Perdita (07-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Seans allowed to feel sorry for himself right now. It hurts after a relationship ends and Billy went back to him and has hurt him twice.
I like Todd Sean and Billy but right is right and wrong is wrong!

----------

LouiseP (08-08-2016), Perdita (07-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I saw  Phelan ready for battle when he was standing at the sink. No fear or concern at all.

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2016), lizann (08-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I saw  Phelan ready for battle when he was standing at the sink. No fear or concern at all.


2 against 1!  I need to go back and re-watch the scene to see if I reach a different conclusion.  :Ponder:

----------

swmc66 (08-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I saw  Phelan ready for battle when he was standing at the sink. No fear or concern at all.


 smirk of happiness as he don't see todd as a threat

----------

swmc66 (08-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I saw  Phelan ready for battle when he was standing at the sink. No fear or concern at all.


 smirk of happiness as he don't see todd as a threat

----------


## parkerman

> 2 against 1!  I need to go back and re-watch the scene to see if I reach a different conclusion.


 Me too then, as I agree with your assessment, Dazzle.

P.S. I also agree with your "to cull" list except Dev. I think he's great.

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Me too then, as I agree with your assessment, Dazzle.


I'm glad someone agrees with me about Phelan's expression in that final scene because I was beginning to feel outnumbered!

----------


## parkerman

So Pat Phelan already has his planning application in and Sally is influential on the Planning Committee..... :Rotfl: 

Can they not do even a few seconds research in to how councils work?

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2016), LouiseP (08-08-2016), tammyy2j (09-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Well i am sure our Jase will lose Â£65k no matter what Todd does. That will ensure he never returns and Eileen will lose her man and be conned at the same time.  It will be good to see her get her comeuppance! I have not liked her since the fireman storyline which was so boring.

----------

LouiseP (09-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

jason can talk on the phone now is he better eileen healing touch but is she in thailand even yet

----------


## Perdita

I donÂ´t think Eileen would have gone all the way to Thailand if it was not to provide Phelan with a free run of the business for a few weekss  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

As soon as she got there she starts discussing business with him. Why else would Jason think its a good investment during the phone call with Todd

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2016), flappinfanny (11-08-2016), lizann (09-08-2016), Perdita (09-08-2016), tammyy2j (09-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nick is even getting more annoying

----------

flappinfanny (11-08-2016), LouiseP (09-08-2016), parkerman (09-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (11-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

Oh I just love nick!! He's a great actor and the best looking man on the street at the moment - with Aidan ! I just can't wait him bring Robert down.. Please! Just so funny the way he's smirking at Robert all the time and peeping around the corner! Robert is horrible, never liked him.

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh I just love nick!! He's a great actor and the best looking man on the street at the moment - with Aidan ! I just can't wait him bring Robert down.. Please! Just so funny the way he's smirking at Robert all the time and peeping around the corner! Robert is horrible, never liked him.


I agree Nick scheming against Robert is fun, and I'm quite enjoying seeing the latter run the bistro into the ground without Nick and Leanne.  :Big Grin:   I liked Robert for dumping Tracy and hope he never gives her the satisfaction of taking her back!

I personally find Ben Price's acting to be mediocre, but - as I said recently - acting is subjective.

----------

mariba (11-08-2016), Perdita (10-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> And in your books - Todd can't do no wrong eh? �� 
> Sean was right saying to Todd that he always hurts people.  Hopefully todd's ' people hurting skills ' are coming to good use for a change with phelan!! �� Ps.someone really hates Sean!!! But that's ok too, that's your opinion only Livden ��


Of course he can, and he has. In this case though? Nope. He did nothing wrong.

----------

Splashy (10-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

maria and luke at flat warming of johnny, are they that close friends with them, despite related by marriage, must be for her bunk up with aidan

 is kate not angry maria letting caz stay

 leanne peacemaker, getting bistro team back together, robert like nick is smitten

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016), Splashy (10-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

maria and luke at flat warming of johnny, are they that close friends with them, despite related by marriage, must be for her bunk up with aidan

 is kate not angry maria letting caz stay

 leanne peacemaker, getting bistro team back together, robert like nick is smitten

----------

Splashy (10-08-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Howard Bellamy reborn and now a crook... (manger of the surgery in BBCs doctors) which is like a job switch as Eva played a child killer in doctors recently.

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Loving the Nick/Leanne/Robert scenes.  They make entertaining sparring partners so I hope we see lots more such scenes. I wonder if the bistro will extend into the next archway, the one in which Nick was interested?

I felt quite sad that Leanne turned Nick's date down. He was gutted - and so was she.  :Sad: 

I really enjoyed Gemma and Dev's scenes too. Perhaps Gemma should work in the shop - she'd liven it up and keep Dev on his toes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

did nick or carla not sell their fancy flat in victoria court when they got engaged and moved in together 

 gemma could move in with dev, mary and twins

----------


## lizann

did nick or carla not sell their fancy flat in victoria court when they got engaged and moved in together 

 gemma could move in with dev, mary and twins

----------


## Perdita

> did nick or carla not sell their fancy flat in victoria court when they got engaged and moved in together 
> 
>  gemma could move in with dev, mary and twins


I think they were in the process of selling it, even Tracy had a look around as potential buyer but it did not happen before they got married and I suppose Nick stopped the sale once Carla left on her own

----------


## Dazzle

I don't understand why Nick was in charge of renting out Carla's flat.  Surely he didn't want anything more to do with her, in which case she would have got her father, Michelle or an agency to sort it?  :Searchme:

----------


## mariba

Where is nick living then?

----------


## Dazzle

> Where is nick living then?


He still has his own flat in Victoria Court.

----------


## mariba

Oh, ok. Funny then that Michelle or carla's dad is not in charge of the flat.. Or Roy? Where is Roy again?

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh, ok. Funny then that Michelle or carla's dad is not in charge of the flat.. Or Roy? Where is Roy again?


I think he's supposed to be about as usual but just hasn't been on screen for a couple of weeks.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't understand why Nick was in charge of renting out Carla's flat.  Surely he didn't want anything more to do with her, in which case she would have got her father, Michelle or an agency to sort it?


Was Michelle living there and packing up Carla's things when separated from Steve, I assume she was arranging any sale or rental agreement for Carla or did Carla give Nick her flat to compensate him over loss of the Bistro?

I think Robert and Leanne have more chemistry and potential than her and Nick and Ben Price's acting is not very good

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> *Was Michelle living there and packing up Carla's things when separated from Steve*, I assume she was arranging any sale or rental agreement for Carla or did Carla give Nick her flat to compensate him over loss of the Bistro?
> 
> I think Robert and Leanne have more chemistry and potential than her and Nick and Ben Price's acting is not very good


Yes, which makes it all the more odd that Johnny would say he needed to speak to Nick about renting Carla's flat.  I can't imagine we wouldn't have been told if Carla had given Nick her flat.

----------


## LouiseP

Â£25 for a dozen carnations wrapped in paper ? "For Â£25 I'll do you something really nice " . Really, Tracey ?

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (13-08-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Quite liked the scenes with Rita and Gemma. Too many scenes in the Bistro and not enough in the Rovers. Memo to Queen Kate, remember the Rovers the most famous soap pub in the country, use it. 

Dev's corner shop has to be the worst corner shop in the world. What's that all about. Finally can somebody shoot Les Dennis. Please!   :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2016), swmc66 (13-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Gemma was a bright spark in an otherwise drab hour. I love the fact she works well with unexpected characters such as Rita, Dev and Chesney.  She has a very endearing quality.

I wish Leanne would confess her pregnancy to Nick! I know she wants to keep it a secret for now, but there's no reason to keep it from the man with whom she's apparently in love and who's being hurt by her silence.

I could have done without Maria and Aidan's sleazy quickie (although I liked their talk about loss beforehand). At least we didn't have to witness Leanne and Steve getting it on the other week...  :Sick:

----------

flappinfanny (15-08-2016), livden (13-08-2016), swmc66 (13-08-2016)

----------


## livden

When will we get more Tilly? I'm going through withdrawals here  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Why would Luke right the doorbell to the flat he lives in??   :Searchme:   :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (15-08-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Why would Luke right the doorbell to the flat he lives in??


Didn't he throw his keys back to Maria...

----------


## Perdita

> Didn't he throw his keys back to Maria...


  Must have missed it if he did  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swmc66

He did give back the keys and listed all the jobs he did that needed to be taken up by Caz.

----------

Perdita (15-08-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I don't know if I was being thick, but in the end I couldn't work out if Luke deliberately ordered the wrong flowers for Dungaree Annie?

----------

lizann (15-08-2016), parkerman (15-08-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Dungaree Annie!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

> He did give back the keys and listed all the jobs he did that needed to be taken up by Caz.


I remember him listing those jobs, missed him returning the keys ..

----------


## Perdita

> I don't know if I was being thick, but in the end I couldn't work out if Luke deliberately ordered the wrong flowers for Dungaree Annie?


No, I think he had not listened properly to Caz as he just tried to be friendly for MariaÂ´s sake, not because he suddenly had an interest in what she had to say ...

----------

Dazzle (15-08-2016), flappinfanny (16-08-2016), lizann (15-08-2016), parkerman (15-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't know if I was being thick, but in the end I couldn't work out if Luke deliberately ordered the wrong flowers for Dungaree Annie?


I too was confused about his intentions at first, but going by his reaction when Kate stormed into the pub I agree with Perdita that it was a genuine mistake.

----------

flappinfanny (16-08-2016), Perdita (15-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

Maria going loonie again...sigh..Can't stand her, never have!

----------

Perdita (16-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maria going loonie again...sigh..Can't stand her, never have!


Was Maria losing the plot (again) last night?  I don't think she did anything outrageous, but then the two episodes weren't particularly memorable so I might have forgotten already.  :Big Grin:   I quite like Maria* and think she deserves some decent screen time, but there was perhaps too much of her last night.  Mind you, it doesn't help that I find the other main player in the storyline - Aidan - very bland and forgettable.

I really like Dolly-Rose Campbell's (Gemma's) lack of vanity.  Some of her costumes are horrific (gold shorts and top!  :EEK!: ), and her make-up is hilariously but realistically bad (we've all seen girls with really obvious orange tide marks around their jaw lines).  I hope Gemma's given a makeover at some point - for our sake and Dolly-Rose's.  :Big Grin: 

* I'd certainly prefer her to Michelle - who's constantly forced down our necks - any day!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> Was Maria losing the plot (again) last night?  I don't think she did anything outrageous, but then the two episodes weren't particularly memorable so I might have forgotten already.   I quite like Maria* and think she deserves some decent screen time, but there was perhaps too much of her last night.  Mind you, it doesn't help that I find the other main player in the storyline - Aidan - very bland and forgettable.
> 
> I really like Dolly-Rose Campbell's (Gemma's) lack of vanity.  Some of her costumes are horrific (gold shorts and top! ), and her make-up is hilariously but realistically bad (we've all seen girls with really obvious orange tide marks around their jaw lines).  I hope Gemma's given a makeover at some point - for our sake and Dolly-Rose's. 
> 
> * I'd certainly prefer her to Michelle - who's constantly forced down our necks - any day!


No, Maria did not anything really outrageous, just being  the predictable whiney Maria, sorry, never took to her since she arrived on the cobbles, not going to change, I guess.  Not sure I prefer her to Michelle .. not keen on either .. :Stick Out Tongue: 

I totally love Gemma and hope they leave her as she is, it is only recently that Liz McD has toned down her wardrobe and makeup a bit so Gemini has quite some years yet to mature imo   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (16-08-2016), lizann (16-08-2016), mariba (16-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I totally love Gemma and hope they leave her as she is, it is only recently that Liz McD has toned down her wardrobe and makeup a bit so Gemini has quite some years yet to mature imo


I think you're probably correct.  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (16-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

I don't get it.. Why exactly did maria dump luke???! Is she going to experiment with kaz now next ;)

----------


## LouiseP

Because she is ashamed of sleeping with Aidan, I guess.

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't get it.. Why exactly did maria dump luke???! Is she going to experiment with kaz now next ;)





> Because she is ashamed of sleeping with Aidan, I guess.


I think it's because she's got the hots for Aidan.  Poor Luke obviously bores her silly now she's had a taste of "90 notches on my bedpost" Connor...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (18-08-2016), livden (17-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

Is she a teenager or what?? Then she was crying and blaming Aidan!! She's a total loonie, and a slut! I hope Aidan doesn't get together with her.. I think poor Eva is heading for another heartache when this comes out... I have no sympathy whatsoever towards maria.. She's really disgusting human being. The way she's treated luke.. She doesn't deserve anyone. Liam is better off dead as she would have broken his heart eventually too. She can't settle for anyone, only enjoys stealing other girls boyfriends!

----------


## Dazzle

> Is she a teenager or what?? Then she was crying and blaming Aidan!! She's a total loonie, and a slut! I hope Aidan doesn't get together with her.. I think poor Eva is heading for another heartache when this comes out... I have no sympathy whatsoever towards maria.. She's really disgusting human being. The way she's treated luke.. She doesn't deserve anyone. Liam is better off dead as she would have broken his heart eventually too. She can't settle for anyone, only enjoys stealing other girls boyfriends!


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: 

Maria was upset and blaming Aidan because he was treating her badly and making damn sure she knew that their one night stand was meaningless to him!

At least she had the decency to break up with Luke afterwards, whereas Aidan was like a headless chicken trying desperately to hide the evidence from his girlfriend.  Their tryst obviously meant more to Maria yet she's the slut??!!  Aidan has behaved far worse than Maria in every sense, and has probably left a string of broken hearts in his wake given the 90 women he's so far slept with.

Liam is better off dead than being with someone who _might_ have broken his heart!! Even though he was carrying on with Carla behind the back of the wife who'd borne him one son and stillborn his other child??!!  :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (18-08-2016), parkerman (17-08-2016), Perdita (17-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I agree Liam treated Maria badly cheating with Carla but Maria has been the other woman herself a few times now she never learns and changes

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016), mariba (19-08-2016), Splashy (27-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

They were both wrong for cheating on their partners but for some reason this is happening in soapland .. have an argument with your partner and go off and have sex with somebody else to make you feel better, of course you need to have alcohol first  :Wal2l: 
I sure agree that AidanÂ´s behaviour afterwards was despicable and why did he visit Maria in the first place??? Just to talk about having lost a family member and nobody else understanding??  Did not make sense to me at the time and still does not when I think about it ... I wonder whether there will be another surprise pregnancy?  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016), lizann (17-08-2016), parkerman (17-08-2016), Splashy (27-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> They were both wrong for cheating on their partners but for some reason this is happening in soapland .. have an argument with your partner and go off and have sex with somebody else to make you feel better, of course you need to have alcohol first 
> I sure agree that AidanÂ´s behaviour afterwards was despicable and why did he visit Maria in the first place??? Just to talk about having lost a family member and nobody else understanding??  Did not make sense to me at the time and still does not when I think about it ... I wonder whether there will be another surprise pregnancy?


I don't remember any other Aidan and Maria scenes and now he is confiding in her over the loss of his mum, why not talk to Eva or Alya 

I think Maria may fake a pregnancy to try and get Aidan

----------

flappinfanny (18-08-2016), mariba (19-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

That would not surprise me .. she tends to be fatally attracted to any man showing her some attention  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (18-08-2016), mariba (18-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree Liam treated Maria badly cheating with Carla but *Maria has been the other woman herself a few times now she never learns and changes*


I agree, although unfortunately that applies to many characters in soapland.  

What I strongly object to is the woman solely being blamed for sexual transgressions when it takes two to tango.




> I sure agree that AidanÂ´s behaviour afterwards was despicable and *why did he visit Maria in the first place???* Just to talk about having lost a family member and nobody else understanding??  Did not make sense to me at the time and still does not when I think about it ... I wonder whether there will be another surprise pregnancy?


Maria has very recently grown closer to the Connor family as a whole - and rightly so since it's long been forgotten that she's related.  However, as usual with Corrie, there's little attempt to create a believable build up to these sordid affairs.  :Wal2l:

----------

parkerman (17-08-2016), Perdita (17-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

what happened liz's hair

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2016), flappinfanny (18-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Stopped going to AudreyÂ´s and having it  done by Maria  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2016), flappinfanny (18-08-2016), LouiseP (17-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

now leanne and steve have to work together nice timing

 gemma is great enjoying her mixing with norris and rita

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

now leanne and steve have to work together nice timing

 gemma is great enjoying her mixing with norris and rita

----------

flappinfanny (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> what happened liz's hair



What is with Liz's shaggy perm. I know Coronation St lives in its own time bubble, but come on, it's not the 80's now.

I really like Erica as a character and I hope they keep her in the street and make more use of the talents of Claire King.

Maria is  crazy for dumping Luke, he is gorgeous and can do so much better than the hairdresser with a moustache.  Will Caz be Liams new daddy?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> what happened liz's hair


I'm not a fan either but that's probably because it reminds me a little too much of my teenage 80s perm.  :Big Grin: 

I do like Liz's new look on the whole though. I suspect Beverley Callard had a say in that. I remember reading an interview with her not so long ago discussing her depression and admitting it took all her courage to walk on set in Liz's skintight monstrosities.  I felt really sorry for her so I'm glad she no longer has to go through that ordeal.

Speaking of Liz, her scenes with Leanne were excellent.  Leanne's unexpected pregnancy is bringing out the best in the character.

Do any real life restaurants use taxis to deliver their food?  It sounds like an odd arrangement to me!  Surely it'd be easier and cheaper to employ someone to deliver (but then I suppose the writers would have to think up another contrivance to throw Leanne and Steve together)?

----------

parkerman (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Do any real life restaurants use taxis to deliver their food?  It sounds like an odd arrangement to me!  Surely it'd be easier and cheaper to employ someone to deliver (but then I suppose the writers would have to think up another contrivance to throw Leanne and Steve together)?


Every take-away I know employs their own drivers. As you say it is much cheaper to do that than use a taxi firm. Also supposing there are no taxis available when someone wants an order delivered? Or is Steve going to leave a taxi on standby just in case and lose possible fares? It's nonsense. 

But than it's just another example of where the needs of a contrived storyline override reality and common sense. It happens an awful lot in Corrie!

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Luke living with Steph or back with Tyrone and Fiz?

----------


## Perdita

> Every take-away I know employs their own drivers. As you say it is much cheaper to do that than use a taxi firm. Also supposing there are no taxis available when someone wants an order delivered? Or is Steve going to leave a taxi on standby just in case and lose possible fares? It's nonsense. 
> 
> But than it's just another example of where the needs of a contrived storyline override reality and common sense. It happens an awful lot in Corrie!


The Bistro is not really a take-away though and I think this is a new introduction that Robert has thought up so might make sense to use a taxi service to start with rather than paying staff, buying a car, insurance, tax and fuel ..

----------


## Dazzle

> The Bistro is not really a take-away though and I think this is a new introduction that Robert has thought up so might make sense to use a taxi service to start with rather than paying staff, buying a car, insurance, tax and fuel ..


Takeaway/food delivery drivers in my area all drive their own vehicles.  I assume they're self-employed and have to take care of fuel, insurance, tax etc themselves.  I bet they're very cheap to employ.

----------

parkerman (18-08-2016), Perdita (18-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Takeaway/food delivery drivers in my area all drive their own vehicles.  I assume they're self-employed and have to take care of fuel, insurance, tax etc themselves.  I bet they're very cheap to employ.


Never thought of that ... probably due to not living in UK for some time now  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Never thought of that ... probably due to not living in UK for some time now


I may be completely wrong about it though as I'm making assumptions here!

----------

Perdita (18-08-2016)

----------


## alan45

> Dungaree Annie!


I suppose it's as funny as you can get without upsetting the PC brigade.

Whats has happened to the army chasing Caz for being AWOL???

The RMP dont usually forget

----------


## tammyy2j

> The Bistro is not really a take-away though and I think this is a new introduction that Robert has thought up so might make sense to use a taxi service to start with rather than paying staff, buying a car, insurance, tax and fuel ..


It is a storyline to have Steve in contact with Leanne and Nick regularly, Robert could employ Michael with his ice cream van if he still has it to deliver the food 

Do many people get takeaways from fancy restaurant bistros, mine is from local chinese or takeaway chipper  :Embarrassment:

----------

Perdita (18-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Do many people get takeaways from fancy restaurant bistros, mine is from local chinese or takeaway chipper


Some restaurants around me do takeaways too, but they're vastly outnumbered by traditional takeaways.  Just Eat and Deliveroo give a lot more options nowadays.

----------

Perdita (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

What has happened to all that pain that izzy was supposed to been suffering from?? Seems to have forgotten.. Surely she's not continuing to use dealers..? I thought the painkillers were not working... How come she doesn't seem to be in any pain?

----------

tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> What has happened to all that pain that izzy was supposed to been suffering from?? Seems to have forgotten.. Surely she's not continuing to use dealers..? I thought the painkillers were not working... How come she doesn't seem to be in any pain?


It looks like she was cured in prison  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mariba (19-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## mariba

> Maria was upset and blaming Aidan because he was treating her badly and making damn sure she knew that their one night stand was meaningless to him!
> 
> At least she had the decency to break up with Luke afterwards, whereas Aidan was like a headless chicken trying desperately to hide the evidence from his girlfriend.  Their tryst obviously meant more to Maria yet she's the slut??!!  Aidan has behaved far worse than Maria in every sense, and has probably left a string of broken hearts in his wake given the 90 women he's so far slept with.
> 
> Liam is better off dead than being with someone who _might_ have broken his heart!! Even though he was carrying on with Carla behind the back of the wife who'd borne him one son and stillborn his other child??!!


Decency to break up with Luke?? When poor Luke doesn't even know the reasons??? Well Maria was right in one thing-Luke does deserve someone better!
I'm quite amazed actually how many here are on Maria's side after everything she's done in the past??
Plus she's always been that barbie doll type(no brain), who just flutter their eyelashes and use that to get any man they want. Problem with Maria is-and I find this so annoying about her-that she's not emotionally strong enough to just have fun and leave it to that, but she needs to cling onto any guy who pays any attention to her! Like now with Aidan-how did it happen overnight that Aidan was suddenly so much better than Luke?? I could understand if it happened over time, but just like that..?? And I don't get it that she was blaming Aidan for what happened? 'My dear, it takes two to tango, and you didn't say no, did you?' I have no sympathy for Maria, because of the type of woman she represents..barbie/weak/whinger...like a shrieking door when she speaks as well. We all have favourites, and she's definitely not mine. Wouldn't miss if she went, like I wouldn't miss Tyrone. They should've put them together and send them two away forever!
I didn't see Aidan doing anything wrong to Maria, he regretted the mistake and probably thought Maria can put it behind too and is now shocked she can't. Well, this is soap, and it has to come out.

----------


## mariba

> What I strongly object to is the woman solely being blamed for sexual transgressions when it takes two to tango.


Every situation is different but in this case I solely blame Maria. Aidan tried to fix things between Maria and Luke, regretted what happened and thought Maria would get over it too but was wrong. What else Aidan could be doing? Maria also put Aidan in a difficult position to lie to Eva even more about moving together...She's just very difficult person(Maria), don't know whether she's coming or going..not reliable.
In my opinion, aidan should just stay away from her.

----------


## Dazzle

> Decency to break up with Luke?? When poor Luke doesn't even know the reasons??? Well Maria was right in one thing-Luke does deserve someone better!


But Luke does know the reason.  Maria told him she no longer loves him, which was made apparent before her tryst with Aidan.  She treated him quite badly and he's better off out of it.  So yes, she did do the decent thing breaking off with him, and at least she tried to do it kindly.

I agree Luke deserves better and hope he finds someone who'll appreciate him and treat him properly.




> I'm quite amazed actually how many here are on Maria's side after everything she's done in the past??


I'm not sure many here are on Maria's side exactly.  I'm usually her sole defender when discussing her on the spoiler thread.  However, your rant was so astonishingly vitriolic and one-sided that I think it would be hard for even other Maria haters to agree with.

Yes, Maria has behaved badly many times over the years, but no more so than many other long-running soap characters (male and female) who don't attract the same disapprobation.




> Plus she's always been that barbie doll type(no brain), who just flutter their eyelashes and use that to get any man they want. Problem with Maria is-and I find this so annoying about her-that she's not emotionally strong enough to just have fun and leave it to that, but *she needs to cling onto any guy who pays any attention to her*! Like now with Aidan-how did it happen overnight that Aidan was suddenly so much better than Luke?? I could understand if it happened over time, but just like that..?? And* I don't get it that she was blaming Aidan for what happened*? 'My dear, it takes two to tango, and you didn't say no, did you?' I have no sympathy for Maria, *because of the type of woman she represents*..barbie/weak/whinger...like a shrieking door when she speaks as well. We all have favourites, and she's definitely not mine. Wouldn't miss if she went, like I wouldn't miss Tyrone. They should've put them together and send them two away forever!


BIB 1: a very annoying trait I agree, but also realistic.  Many women feel like they can't live without a man in their lives.

BIB 2: she was blaming him for his attitude afterwards, which was cold and dismissive.  He used her for comfort sex whilst apparently being in love with another woman.  Maria did a bad thing by cheating on Luke, but in my opinion Aidan's behaviour was far worse for the many reasons I've already listed.

BIB 3: and yet no vitriol towards Aidan for the type of man he represents?  Anything that can be said of Maria can also be said of Aidan.




> I didn't see Aidan doing anything wrong to Maria, he regretted the mistake and probably thought Maria can put it behind too and is now shocked she can't. Well, this is soap, and it has to come out.





> Every situation is different but in this case I solely blame Maria. Aidan tried to fix things between Maria and Luke, regretted what happened and thought Maria would get over it too but was wrong. What else Aidan could be doing? Maria also put Aidan in a difficult position to lie to Eva even more about moving together...She's just very difficult person(Maria), don't know whether she's coming or going..not reliable.
> In my opinion, aidan should just stay away from her.


So extremely harsh and slut shaming words about Maria and a long list of excuses for poor Aidan....  :Wal2l:

----------

parkerman (19-08-2016), Perdita (19-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

Luke doesn't know the truth! The real reasons why Maria dumped him-only excuses. And will be extremely hurt when it comes out.


Like said-if Maria was different type of woman, I would have more understanding on her..But the way she's been always on the street so far, no, she's not getting any sympathy from me. She's just repeating the same mistakes over and over. Aidan is new character, we still don't know that much about him or what he's capable of, but so far I've found him behaving like a normal bloke and he's been quite likeable.  I don't like the way he's treating Eva, and cheating with Maria didn't help their relationship. Eva would have been better off with Jason, and I never understood the reasons why they split up..only because Jason assumed she had something going on with his dad, which in real life would have been easily solved. But this is soap, and soap needs drama.
I could do without Maria though..

----------


## mariba

Luke doesn't know the truth! The real reasons why Maria dumped him-only excuses. And will be extremely hurt when it comes out.


Like said-if Maria was different type of woman, I would have more understanding on her..But the way she's been always on the street so far, no, she's not getting any sympathy from me. She's just repeating the same mistakes over and over. Aidan is new character, we still don't know that much about him or what he's capable of, but so far I've found him behaving like a normal bloke and he's been quite likeable.  I don't like the way he's treating Eva, and cheating with Maria didn't help their relationship. Eva would have been better off with Jason, and I never understood the reasons why they split up..only because Jason assumed she had something going on with his dad, which in real life would have been easily solved. But this is soap, and soap needs drama.
I could do without Maria though..

ps. actually-yes, let's compare Maria to Eva. Eva is pretty and could get any man she wanted, but doesn't cheat or take anyone's boyfriends. Plus has some spine too, unlike Maria. Eva is likeable, as was Kylie. She did cheat with Nick, but she behaved again totally different from Maria...There's so many ways for women to deal with this situations and Maria is just so....can't even find a word for it..!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mariba

Dazzle-what do you like me to call her then?? Lovely sweet girl is it? Sorry I can't.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> Luke doesn't know the truth! The real reasons why Maria dumped him-only excuses. And will be extremely hurt when it comes out.


I agree Luke will be very hurt when Maria's cheating comes out.  However, it has the same root cause as her recent bad treatment of him over the Caz situation - she no longer loves him.  What she told him wasn't an excuse.

You might be surprised to know that I don't have much sympathy for Maria at the moment either.  I'm fond of Luke and there's no doubt she's treated him badly.  I simply don't think she deserves such an extreme level hate, and I detest it when females are blamed for affairs and the men let off the hook.

----------

parkerman (19-08-2016), swmc66 (19-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

Like said every situation, every relationship or personality of people involved is different. I'm only talking about this one on the screen at the moment and my view about maria shouldn't be taken as my general attitude towards women, who cheat, not at all. I've been there as that 'other woman 'so I know what I'm talking about. Never easy to anyone and emotions running high..I just don't understand maria's way of thinking.. She's not a young girl anymore and with all her past one would think she would have learned something and behave differently... But no.

----------


## swmc66

It takes two to tango and we must remember the actress who plays Maria is only working to the daft scripts she gets. Yes she has done things in the past and i did not like what she did with Tyrone and Fiz. But that has nothing to do with this although it hints that she can be a dysfunctional character.
Any women would be upset on how they are treated after a one night stand if the person makes comments that are hurtful making them feel used. Aidan should have been a bit more sensitive. 
However, I think Maria thinks Aidan is a better catch than Luke and sees there are problems with his relationship with Eva and that there may be an opportunity there. I do not think Aidan and Eva have chemistry and neither do Aidan and Maria. He would be better off with Alya.
But i have not been impressed with Aidan recently. I mean how is Eva supposed to know its his mums birthday she is not a mind reader!
We can sometimes all feel strongly about certain characters I know i do and we all have different views which should be respected even if we disagree

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2016), parkerman (19-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

It takes two to tango and we must remember the actress who plays Maria is only working to the daft scripts she gets. Yes she has done things in the past and i did not like what she did with Tyrone and Fiz. But that has nothing to do with this although it hints that she can be a dysfunctional character.
Any women would be upset on how they are treated after a one night stand if the person makes comments that are hurtful making them feel used. Aidan should have been a bit more sensitive. 
However, I think Maria thinks Aidan is a better catch than Luke and sees there are problems with his relationship with Eva and that there may be an opportunity there. I do not think Aidan and Eva have chemistry and neither do Aidan and Maria. He would be better off with Alya.
But i have not been impressed with Aidan recently. I mean how is Eva supposed to know its his mums birthday she is not a mind reader!
We can sometimes all feel strongly about certain characters I know i do and we all have different views which should be respected even if we disagree

----------


## mariba

I'm sure all here understand that we are talking about the characters, not the real people behind them??! Surely?! 
Let's say it then to make clear to everyone - i don't have anything against the actress playing Maria, I just don't like maria.

----------

swmc66 (19-08-2016)

----------


## mariba

I'm sure all here understand that we are talking about the characters, not the real people behind them??! Surely?! 
Let's say it then to make clear to everyone - i don't have anything against the actress playing Maria, I just don't like maria.

----------

swmc66 (19-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> However, I think* Maria thinks Aidan is a better catch than Luke* and sees there are problems with his relationship with Eva and that there may be an opportunity there.


I don't currently think there's any more to it than that she's fallen for Aidan, but we'll see how the story unfolds.  I'm definitely not going to be on her side if she starts chasing him.  I hope she has more respect - for herself and Eva.

----------

swmc66 (19-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I don't currently think there's any more to it than that she's fallen for Aidan, but we'll see how the story unfolds.  I'm definitely not going to be on her side if she starts chasing him.  I hope she has more respect - for herself and Eva.


I can imagine that  Maria will turn into a bunny boiler with regards to Aidan, not necessarily because she has feelings for him but more out of revenge for the way he has treated her since ...

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2016), swmc66 (19-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I can imagine that  Maria will turn into a bunny boiler with regards to Aidan, not necessarily because she has feelings for him but more out of revenge for the way he has treated her since ...


That's certainly a possibility after she did the same to Tyrone.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I do think she was supposed to be having some kind of breakdown at the time so hopefully it won't happen again!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snagglepus

Maria has only had a quick s**g with Aidan, she is not in a relationship with him so what does she expect. 
What should Aidan have said, "That was great but no more thanks"?
What was it she said afterwards, "I can't believe that just happened" I think it was, well it doesn't just happen without you knowing what is going on. There is no such thing as "and the next thing I knew was..."

----------

mariba (19-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maria has only had a quick s**g with Aidan, she is not in a relationship with him so *what does she expect.* 
> What should Aidan have said, "That was great but no more thanks"?
> What was it she said afterwards, "I can't believe that just happened" I think it was, well it doesn't just happen without you knowing what is going on. There is no such thing as "and the next thing I knew was..."


I guess she supposed he might have some feelings for her or that he'd at least treat her decently afterwards even if he did instantly regret it.  Not unreasonable in my book!

----------

flappinfanny (20-08-2016), parkerman (19-08-2016), Perdita (19-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (19-08-2016), swmc66 (19-08-2016)

----------


## livden

How long in advance does Corrie film? Does anyone know? Someone mentioned 6-8 weeks, is this true? But is it 6 weeks or 8 weeks?

----------


## Perdita

> How long in advance does Corrie film? Does anyone know? Someone mentioned 6-8 weeks, is this true? But is it 6 weeks or 8 weeks?


Depends on the shows ... I have read that EastEnders film around 6 - 12 weeks in advance, Hollyoaks around 4 months, I believe.  Corrie and Emmerdale will be along those lines too.
Guess it depends on the storylines and how often the show is being transmitted every week??  Australian soaps seem to be filmed ahead even longer

----------

livden (19-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> How long in advance does Corrie film? Does anyone know? Someone mentioned 6-8 weeks, is this true? But is it 6 weeks or 8 weeks?


Corrie episodes are indeed filmed 6-8 weeks ahead of schedule according to Stuart Blackburn (in this interesting interview).  However, I think that's just a generalisation and it'd be impossible to put a precise figure on it because many episodes are filmed simultaneously.  

Also, in the run up to Christmas there's more intensive filming done so that episodes are banked in order to give the cast and crew a break over the holidays, meaning the difference will be greater.

----------

livden (19-08-2016), parkerman (19-08-2016), Perdita (19-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I do not see what they see in Aidan. He came into the show with a storyline that was him ripping off his dad off thousands of pounds forcing him out of retirement.
No apologies he saw it as his right. 
I find his really tight fitted shirts annoying, I think the fashion dept are trying to make him appear slimmer but he just looks uncomfortable. Give him shirts that fit. At least during the summer he is not wearing that white coat,

----------


## swmc66

I do not see what they see in Aidan. He came into the show with a storyline that was him ripping off his dad off thousands of pounds forcing him out of retirement.
No apologies he saw it as his right. 
I find his really tight fitted shirts annoying, I think the fashion dept are trying to make him appear slimmer but he just looks uncomfortable. Give him shirts that fit. At least during the summer he is not wearing that white coat,

----------


## livden

> Corrie episodes are indeed filmed 6-8 weeks ahead of schedule according to Stuart Blackburn (in this interesting interview).  However, I think that's just a generalisation and it'd be impossible to put a precise figure on it because many episodes are filmed simultaneously.  
> 
> Also, in the run up to Christmas there's more intensive filming done so that episodes are banked in order to give the cast and crew a break over the holidays, meaning the difference will be greater.


Thanks for the reply  :Smile:  I'm just trying to figure out when Todd & Billy scenes will air from when they were filmed (based off tweets) lol. I know Dan and Bruno filmed some scenes July 19. I have no idea when those will air though, I'm guessing sometime in September.

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

i know babies are made fast in soaps but seriously aidan thinking maria was already up the duffy  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2016), flappinfanny (20-08-2016), livden (20-08-2016), parkerman (20-08-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> i know babies are made fast in soaps but seriously aidan thinking maria was already up the duffy


Super Sperm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> Super Sperm


Steve has already claimed that crown.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (23-08-2016), lizann (20-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Steve has already claimed that crown.


 yes sperm macdonald is king

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2016), flappinfanny (23-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Steve has already claimed that crown.


 yes sperm macdonald is king

----------


## Dazzle

I'm very glad Maria didn't spend Friday's two episodes mooning after Aidan.

Poor Eva thinking he's keen to move in with her!

----------


## parkerman

Steve and Leanne have a quickie - baby! Maria and Aidan have a quickie - Aidan thinks there could be a baby! 

Are contraceptives illegal in Manchester or something?

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2016), flappinfanny (23-08-2016), lizann (22-08-2016), swmc66 (21-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Steve and Leanne have a quickie - baby! Maria and Aidan have a quickie - Aidan thinks there could be a baby! 
> 
> Are contraceptives illegal in Manchester or something?


Contraceptives are unknown to scriptwriters for any soap ... as are the morning after pill .. apart from Sally Webster giving Rosie them when she tried to teach her a lesson.... and every time there is unplanned sex, it is always when the female is at her most fertile, obviously  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2016), flappinfanny (23-08-2016), lizann (20-08-2016), parkerman (20-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

It takes 30 mins to get to Liverpool from Manchester . Leanne is getting on my nerves

----------

flappinfanny (23-08-2016), lizann (22-08-2016), parkerman (21-08-2016), Perdita (21-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Contraceptives are unknown to scriptwriters for any soap ... as are the morning after pill .. apart from Sally Webster giving Rosie them when she tried to teach her a lesson.... and every time there is unplanned sex, it is always when the female is at her most fertile, obviously


 leanne didnt think she could ever have a child no need for contraception and no stds in corrie

----------

flappinfanny (23-08-2016), Perdita (22-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> leanne didnt think she could ever have a child no need for contraception and no stds in corrie


Should use condoms simply for safe sex purposes

----------

flappinfanny (23-08-2016), parkerman (22-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (22-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

If I was on the same bus as Leanne I would have been pretty narked being held up, why did nobody say "get off the bus you stupid bint?" 

I don't by Grand Popadom Nazir having a 7yr affair, this is just a story device, we all know Queen Kate loves her affairs. Yawn.

----------

parkerman (24-08-2016), Perdita (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Despite the predictability of Nick turning up at the last minute, I thought the scene between him and Leanne on the bus was well written and very romantic.  I must admit to having something in my eye by the time Leanne repeated the line "I've loved you since I was sixteen"...  :Crying: 

Did anyone else have a laugh when they saw the thickness of the wooden frame of the Platts' swing?  It must have weighed a ton!  I seriously doubt David could have carried the whole thing at once, especially in such a flimsy looking box.  :Big Grin: 

I thoroughly enjoyed Roy going off on a tangent several times with his mine of information.  I can't remember the last time we saw him do that. It was mean of Cathy to put him down about it though!  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (25-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

if leanne loved nick since 16 why choose peter

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), flappinfanny (25-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> if leanne loved nick since 16 why choose peter


There was some serious retconning going on in that scene.  :Big Grin: 

(Though I guess it could just about be explained by the loved-up pair seeing their mutual history through rose tinted specs.  :Love: )

----------

tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> If I was on the same bus as Leanne I would have been pretty narked being held up, why did nobody say "get off the bus you stupid bint?" 
> 
> *I don't by Grand Popadom Nazir having a 7yr affair, this is just a story device, we all know Queen Kate loves her affairs. Yawn.*


Yes, especially as there has never been any sign of him straying before  :Nono:  :Ninja:

----------


## tammyy2j

I have never bought into Leanne and this Nick particularly as a passionate in love couple, I don't see much chemistry between them either

I think maybe as he is good with Simon so Leanne thinks he will be a good father, is she going for the easy dependable option which isn't fair on Nick, I mean how many times did she choose Peter over him and we know Peter is returning too  :Ponder:

----------

lizann (25-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (23-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I have never bought into Leanne and this Nick particularly as a passionate in love couple, I don't see much chemistry between them either
> 
> I think maybe as he is good with Simon so Leanne thinks he will be a good father, is she going for the easy dependable option which isn't fair on Nick, I mean how many times did she choose Peter over him and we know Peter is returning too


I think Leanne's genuinely in love with Nick at the moment.  If her main interested in him was as a father figure to her kids she wouldn't have literally run away from her feelings for him.

I hope they're together for the long term now.  Much as I'm looking forward to Peter's return, I _do not_ want to see him in another love triangle with Nick and Leanne.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Leanne's genuinely in love with Nick at the moment.  If her main interested in him was as a father figure to her kids she wouldn't have literally run away from her feelings for him.
> 
> I hope they're together for the long term now.  Much as I'm looking forward to Peter's return, I _do not_ want to see him in *another love triangle with Nick and Leanne*.


Yes I don't either but I also am not keen on Leanne with Nick again 

I think Robert with Leanne had and still has potential

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), lizann (25-08-2016), Perdita (23-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (23-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes I don't either but I also am not keen on Leanne with Nick again 
> 
> I think Robert with Leanne had and still has potential


Leanne and Nick might not survive anyway when the secret of the baby's paternity is revealed.

I agree she has chemistry with Robert, and I think she also does with Steve!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LouiseP

> I have never bought into Leanne and this Nick particularly as a passionate in love couple, I don't see much chemistry between them either
> 
> I think maybe as he is good with Simon so Leanne thinks he will be a good father, is she going for the easy dependable option which isn't fair on Nick, I mean how many times did she choose Peter over him and we know Peter is returning too


No I don't buy into it either. CArla was the love of his life just a month or two back.

----------


## LouiseP

> I have never bought into Leanne and this Nick particularly as a passionate in love couple, I don't see much chemistry between them either
> 
> I think maybe as he is good with Simon so Leanne thinks he will be a good father, is she going for the easy dependable option which isn't fair on Nick, I mean how many times did she choose Peter over him and we know Peter is returning too


No I don't buy into it either. Carla was the love of his life just a month or two back.

----------


## Dazzle

> No I don't buy into it either. Carla was the love of his life just a month or two back.


Yes, this sudden love is very convenient.  That's why I mentioned retconning in an earlier post (which basically means changing the past - the very recent past in this case!).

Still, I'm finding their romance very convincing at the moment.  They do have a very long history together, and Nick never shared such warmth and romance with Carla in my opinion.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Leanne and Nick might not survive anyway when the secret of the baby's paternity is revealed.
> 
> I agree she has chemistry with Robert, and I think she also does with Steve!


Eileen has more chemistry than Michelle with Steve  :Stick Out Tongue:  Eva could be a good match with Steve

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), lizann (25-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> *Eileen has more chemistry than Michelle with Steve*  Eva could be a good match with Steve


Absolutely! There's not many females that have less chemistry with Steve than Michelle...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

livden (27-08-2016), Perdita (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Rice Christie

I really felt for Bethany.

Lucy Fallon is brilliant!

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Rice Christie

I really felt for Bethany.

Lucy Fallon is brilliant!

----------


## flappinfanny

> Despite the predictability of Nick turning up at the last minute, I thought the scene between him and Leanne on the bus was well written and very romantic.  I must admit to having something in my eye by the time Leanne repeated the line "I've loved you since I was sixteen"... 
> 
> Did anyone else have a laugh when they saw the thickness of the wooden frame of the Platts' swing?  It must have weighed a ton!  I seriously doubt David could have carried the whole thing at once, especially in such a flimsy looking box. 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed Roy going off on a tangent several times with his mine of information.  I can't remember the last time we saw him do that. It was mean of Cathy to put him down about it though!


Roy is quality, I like the relationship between Roy and cathy.

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2016), Splashy (27-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I really felt for Bethany.
> 
> Lucy Fallon is brilliant!


good slap to her bully lauren who goes to a gym far from her own home why?

----------


## lizann

> I really felt for Bethany.
> 
> Lucy Fallon is brilliant!


good slap to her bully lauren who goes to a gym far from her own home why?

----------

Perdita (27-08-2016), Splashy (27-08-2016)

----------


## Splashy

So Gail your son has got the lady pregnant and you're sat there asking him is he sure about this!!! We know its Stevos but WTF...if I was  Lianne I would of walked out.

Gary and Bethany????? nugde nudge wink wink say no more 

Tracy Luv. a swing and a miss... "did I foppar"

"I have a feeling" Pats got his dosh and Ilene is going to have a bad bad day soon but will evil spawn Todd save the day?

----------


## Splashy

So Gail your son has got the lady pregnant and you're sat there asking him is he sure about this!!! We know its Stevos but WTF...if I was  Lianne I would of walked out.

Gary and Bethany????? nugde nudge wink wink say no more 

Tracy Luv. a swing and a miss... "did I foppar"

"I have a feeling" Pats got his dosh and Ilene is going to have a bad bad day soon but will evil spawn Todd save the day?

----------


## livden

I LOVED the two episodes yesterday, but maybe it was just me? I thought they had everything, funny scenes, heartfelt/emotional scenes. It was just all over really well done. It reminded me of the good old Corrie. Steve and Liz had me falling down from the sofa I was laughing so hard from their facial expressions  :Rotfl:

----------

alan45 (28-08-2016), Dazzle (29-08-2016), Splashy (27-08-2016), swmc66 (27-08-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Sick of Nick already telling Leanne what to do.  Never did like them together though.

----------

Splashy (27-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I was laughing too. It was comedy gold

----------

Splashy (27-08-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I loved Gail's face in the Rovers. I can see Queen Kate is going to make the Platts the main family in the soap and rightly so. I sometimes wonder if it may have been better for Nick to have bought the Rovers and we never had the Bistro, which is so out of place in a run down area like Weatherfield and Coronation Street. Sadly the Mcdonald's are not working in the Rovers. The scenes in the Rovers are the worst I can remember and I have been regularly watching since 1975. 

I think in General we have a problem in all the soaps with the publicans. It doesn't work in the Woolie now Diane has gone, the Carters are really grating on me in the Vic and the McDonalds in the Rovers. I long for the days of Ang and Den, Annie Walker and I just loved Amos and Mr Wilks.  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=flappinfanny;853770 Sadly the Mcdonald's are not working in the Rovers. The scenes in the Rovers are the worst I can remember and I have been regularly watching since 1975. 

I think in General we have a problem in all the soaps with the publicans. It doesn't work in the Woolie now Diane has gone, the Carters are really grating on me in the Vic and the McDonalds in the Rovers. I long for the days of Ang and Den, Annie Walker and I just loved Amos and Mr Wilks.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

I honestly think Big Jim back behind the bar in the Rovers would work, so it would. Liz makes a good back street pub landlady but Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeechelle is way out of place anytime she gets behind the bar.

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

The cast must have to bite their lip when acting opposite Steve MacDonald when he is pulling those stupid faces.

----------

flappinfanny (28-08-2016), swmc66 (29-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I LOVED the two episodes yesterday, but maybe it was just me? I thought they had everything, funny scenes, heartfelt/emotional scenes. It was just all over really well done.* It reminded me of the good old Corrie.* Steve and Liz had me falling down from the sofa I was laughing so hard from their facial expressions


And me!  What really made the difference was Gail's combative attitude to Leanne and to the baby news.  That was old school Gail, not the simpering wreck of a person who used to fawn and gush all over Carla...  :Sick: 





> *Sick of Nick already telling Leanne what to do.*  Never did like them together though.


I don't see it like that (or him sticking his nose in too much as you commented on another thread).  Nick is Leanne's partner now and will play a major part in the baby's life so he has a right to know where he stands and to have a part in planning for their futures. 

I admit I was disappointed that after the romantic scenes on Monday he appeared to have second thoughts about the baby on Wednesday, and questioned her quite aggressively about the its paternity.  However, he appears to have overcome that now and even wants to raise the it as his own.  He didn't demand that, just asked that Leanne consider it as an option.

It can't be easy being in a relationship with a woman who's having someone else's baby, even going into it with open eyes.  He's coping with it pretty well so far - but he's no saint!

I actually prefer steely Nick to the wimp who Carla used to run rings about.  He was a bit of a baddie when the character first returned played by Ben Price, and I'm glad to see a little of that back.  A happy medium between the two extremes is good because it makes him a more layered and realistic character.  I do think he's trying to do his best by Leanne and the baby though.  She feels guilty because she's lying to him and knows that his attitude would be very different if he was aware the baby's father wasn't just some random who's unlikely ever to show up in their lives claiming rights over it.

----------


## Dazzle

> I loved Gail's face in the Rovers.* I can see Queen Kate is going to make the Platts the main family in the soap and rightly so.* I sometimes wonder if it may have been better for Nick to have bought the Rovers and we never had the Bistro, which is so out of place in a run down area like Weatherfield and Coronation Street. Sadly the Mcdonald's are not working in the Rovers. The scenes in the Rovers are the worst I can remember and I have been regularly watching since 1975.


The Platts have been the main family in Corrie for a good while now surely?  I agree they deserve that place.

----------

alan45 (29-08-2016), flappinfanny (02-09-2016), Perdita (29-08-2016)

----------


## alan45

> The Platts have been the main family in Corrie for a good while now surely?  I agree they deserve that place.


I agree.  Its time Corrie gave leading roles to its older established families rather than promoting new people such as the ludicrous Stella Price and Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeechelle.  The Nazirs are an exception (especially Alya  :Wub:  :Heart:  ) and they have been in the forefront of a few stories yet are not taking over the whole show.  Corrie has good established characters and should play on their strengths rather than push forward people for the sake of a few points in the ratings.

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree.  Its time Corrie gave leading roles to its older established families rather than promoting new people such as the ludicrous Stella Price and Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeechelle.  The Nazirs are an exception (especially Alya  ) and they have been in the forefront of a few stories yet are not taking over the whole show.  Corrie has good established characters and should play on their strengths rather than push forward people for the sake of a few points in the ratings.


Stella was absolutely dire...  :Wal2l: 

The new Connor family (particularly Aidan) are current examples of undeserving new characters being pushed to the forefront of the show - to its detriment.

I agree about the Nazirs (especially Zeedan  :Wub:  :Heart:  :Big Grin:  ).  They're an interesting family played by decent actors and haven't been forced down our throats.

----------

alan45 (29-08-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

What happened to Nick's  brain damage ?

----------


## parkerman

> What happened to Nick's  brain damage ?


 He still has it. Why else would he get back with Leanne?  :Lol:

----------

alan45 (30-08-2016), Dazzle (29-08-2016), flappinfanny (02-09-2016), livden (29-08-2016), lizann (29-08-2016), Perdita (29-08-2016), swmc66 (29-08-2016), tammyy2j (30-08-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Perfect reply. Hahaha.

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2016), flappinfanny (02-09-2016), livden (29-08-2016), lizann (29-08-2016), parkerman (29-08-2016), swmc66 (29-08-2016), tammyy2j (30-08-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> The Nazirs are an exception (especially Alya  )


Oi! Hands off! I saw her first!  :Banned:

----------

alan45 (30-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

They really need to work on characters carrying allegedly heavy goods, boxes, bin liners, even in films you can tell a suitcase is empty because of the way the arms are not tensed enough to carry anything with weight.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2016), livden (29-08-2016), lizann (29-08-2016), parkerman (30-08-2016), tammyy2j (30-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

too much maria and caz  :Thumbsdown:

----------

flappinfanny (02-09-2016), livden (29-08-2016), tammyy2j (30-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> too much maria and caz


To be expected in view of forthcoming storyline

----------


## lizann

> To be expected in view of forthcoming storyline


 where was liam and ozzy

----------


## lizann

> To be expected in view of forthcoming storyline


 where was liam and ozzy

----------


## alan45

> They really need to work on characters carrying allegedly heavy goods, boxes, bin liners, even in films you can tell a suitcase is empty because of the way the arms are not tensed enough to carry anything with weight.


Same with coffins

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2016)

----------


## alan45

> too much maria and caz


Whatever happened to her Army career and going AWOL.  You just dont leave the army that easy!

----------


## Dazzle

> They really need to work on characters carrying allegedly heavy goods, boxes, bin liners, even in films you can tell a suitcase is empty because of the way the arms are not tensed enough to carry anything with weight.


Similarly with mugs of drinks. I noticed when someone handed Jenny a cup of tea in the factory that it was very obviously empty.

Talking about cups of tea, if I'd been drinking one when Maria called Audrey "the original gold digger" I think I'd have spat it out laughing. It was very funny because it was so unexpected.  I enjoyed Maria's bitchy rant at the boastful Eva (who didn't deserve it to be fair although she was being insensitive).  I guess I'm in a minority of one again for liking Maria scenes...  :Crying: 

It was good to see some actual hairdressing being done in Audrey's for once, although I did notice that Eva still had dark roots afterwards.  :Big Grin: 

Coincidence of the week must go to Leanne meeting both Michelle and Liz in the street "at a loose end" so they could help with the move.  This contrived throwing together of characters in conflict (which is also currently happening with Eva and Maria) is irritating to say the least.

----------


## Dazzle

> Whatever happened to her Army career and going AWOL.  You just dont leave the army that easy!


I'm not sure Caz ever went AWOL.  I think she was suspended and then kicked out for attacking someone (during which she ostensibly injured the ankle that took such an inordinate time to heal).

----------

alan45 (30-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm not sure Caz ever went AWOL.  I think she was suspended and then kicked out for attacking someone (during which she ostensibly injured the ankle that took such an inordinate time to heal).


She was awaiting a Court Martial for that ... she was still in the Army when she was found out about telling lies about her injured ankle ... since then nothing mentioned as far as I know ... until she claimed to be homeless which led to her moving in with Maria.  Does she not have parents or siblings?  I can only presume she was dishonorably discharged from the Army.

----------

alan45 (30-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> She was awaiting a Court Martial for that ... she was still in the Army when she was found out about telling lies about her injured ankle ... since then nothing mentioned as far as I know ... until she claimed to be homeless which led to her moving in with Maria.  Does she not have parents or siblings? * I can only presume she was dishonorably discharged from the Army.*


Yes that's supposed to have happened a couple of weeks back. She was shown going off somewhere in uniform though little was said about it at the time so it wasn't exactly obvious.

----------

alan45 (30-08-2016), Perdita (30-08-2016)

----------


## alan45

> I'm not sure Caz ever went AWOL.  I think she was suspended and then kicked out for attacking someone (during which she ostensibly injured the ankle that took such an inordinate time to heal).


Surely she was AWOL when she failed to turn up for her enquiry and they sent the invesigator out to see her.

I would have thought that even if dishonourably discharged she would have still done some time in Colchester

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Surely she was AWOL when she failed to turn up for her enquiry and they sent the invesigator out to see her.
> 
> I would have thought that even if dishonourably discharged she would have still done some time in Colchester


I've no doubt you're correct, but when have Corrie ever allowed reality to get in the way of the story they want to tell?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (30-08-2016), Perdita (30-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I've no doubt you're correct, but when have Corrie ever allowed reality to get in the way of the story they want to tell?


If she had been AWOL  the Military Police would have come for her as her address was known

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2016)

----------


## alan45

> If she had been AWOL  the Military Police would have come for her as her address was known


Yes, but then again as Dazzle says this is Corrie.

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2016), parkerman (30-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> where was liam and ozzy


Liam was at a sleep over

Did someone say Caz was kicked out of the army?

----------


## Perdita

> Liam was at a sleep over
> 
> Did someone say Caz was kicked out of the army?


I have not seen anything onscreen to confirm this but the way it has been written it seems she is no longer in the Army .... very very poorly written and researched.. but as Dazzle said... when has reality ever got in the way of soap storylines  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Caz did mention last night that she misses the army, so that along with going to a meeting in her uniform a couple of weeks ago and sleeping on a park bench seems pretty final to me.  However, maybe I'm making some false assumptions here?  :Embarrassment: 

Or did we all miss a scene where this was explained properly I wonder?  :Searchme:

----------

Perdita (30-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Caz did mention last night that she misses the army, so that along with going to a meeting in her uniform a couple of weeks ago and sleeping on a park bench seems pretty final to me.  However, maybe I'm making some false assumptions here? 
> 
> Or did we all miss a scene where this was explained properly I wonder?


I am with you all the way on this one ... if there was an explanation about her no longer being in the Army for whatever reason, I missed it

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Wasn't it because she swung the lead, pretending she had hurt her ankle for months and was AWOL.she was never examine by an army Doctor otherwise they would have found out she was faking it.

----------


## Perdita

> Wasn't it because she swung the lead, pretending she had hurt her ankle for months and was AWOL.she was never examine by an army Doctor otherwise they would have found out she was faking it.


Caz made up some excuse for missing the physio appointments .. although I thought the fight happened in Cyprus so she really should not have been allowed to leave camp there and come to UK ... as mentioned before .. badly researched and badly written for authenticity which really would not have been difficult in this case, imho  :Nono:

----------


## parkerman

I thought she actually said last night that she'd been thrown out the army when she was on the park bench talking to Maria.

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2016), Perdita (30-08-2016), Snagglepus (30-08-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Caz made up some excuse for missing the physio appointments .. although I thought the fight happened in Cyprus so she really should not have been allowed to leave camp there and come to UK ... as mentioned before .. badly researched and badly written for authenticity which really would not have been difficult in this case, imho


She wouldn't have got as far as physic appointment if she had been examined by an army doctor in the first place. You have to be diagnosed first then comes physio

----------


## LouiseP

> Caz made up some excuse for missing the physio appointments .. although I thought the fight happened in Cyprus so she really should not have been allowed to leave camp there and come to UK ... as mentioned before .. badly researched and badly written for authenticity which really would not have been difficult in this case, imho


She wouldn't have got as far as a physio appointment if she had been examined by an army doctor in the first place. You have to be diagnosed first then comes the physio.

----------


## Perdita

> She wouldn't have got as far as a physio appointment if she had been examined by an army doctor in the first place. You have to be diagnosed first then comes the physio.


I still think the RMP would have got her and taken her to Colchester military prison for some time* in real life*

----------

parkerman (31-08-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> I thought she actually said last night that she'd been thrown out the army when she was on the park bench talking to Maria.


I have just caught up with last nights episodes and that is what happened.

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2016), parkerman (31-08-2016), Perdita (30-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Dishonourable discharge it would have been then ...   I really hope she leaves because I hope the scam with the burglar comes to light and then she will go to jail for hopefully a long time

----------

Glen1 (02-09-2016), parkerman (31-08-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I still think the RMP would have got her and taken her to Colchester military prison for some time* in real life*


Yes, you are right .

----------


## LouiseP

> Dishonourable discharge it would have been then ...   I really hope she leaves because I hope the scam with the burglar comes to light and then she will go to jail for hopefully a long time


No, we will have to suffer her for a bit longer . We always have to suffer bad people for a long time !

----------


## LouiseP

> Dishonourable discharge it would have been then ...   I really hope she leaves because I hope the scam with the burglar comes to light and then she will go to jail for hopefully a long time


No, we will have to suffer her for a bit longer . We always have to suffer bad people for a long time !

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is apologising for a line of dialogue that many viewers called racially-insensitive.

During Monday's (August 29) episode, Eva Price (Catherine Tyldesley) made a rather unfortunate reference to the civil rights miniseries Roots and its main character Kunta Kinte - a slave - during a visit to Audrey Roberts' salon.

"I have more roots than Kunta Kinte," Eva complains, adding: "No idea who that is... just something my mum used to say."

Many views understandably found such a flippant reference to Roots upsetting:

The writers of Coronation Street did not just make one of thier characters say "I've got more roots than kunte kinte, whoever that is" SMH 😕
â J Cas (@jcasmusicuk) August 30, 2016
PREVIOUS EPISODE
Corrie's Maria devastates Luke all over again next week
SOAP SCOOP VIDEO
Soaps next week â all the big drama revealed 
Why are Coronation Street writers trying to be controversial with the Kunte / Roots comment? This will NOT end well
â Chelsea Black (@chelseablack) August 29, 2016
So is #coronationstreet going to address that kunte kinte comment or nah cah that **** isn't funny don't take the piss please
â drinkswhitetears (@Princesskeshia1) August 29, 2016
"More roots than kunte kente" #corrie #coronationstreet #itv I think the choice of words here were a bit off tbh #scriptwriters
â KIRABella (@Shakira007) August 29, 2016

Hows she gonna say I got more roots than kunte kinte then say she don't even know who it is #puredisrespect #coronationstreet
â ScarySpice (@RealistSpice) August 29, 2016


Heard on #Corrie "My hair has more roots than Kunta Kinte" Bernard Manning lives and secured a writing job on #coronationstreet #KuntaKinte
â David Robson (@DavidRobson84) August 30, 2016


One of my fave shows but just heard the #kuntakinte #roots reference by Eva.Not funny.Not impressed 😱😡#coronationstreet
â Shannelle (@ShanArose79) August 30, 2016

In response to fan complaints, an ITV spokesperson told the Manchester Evening News: "We apologise if this dialogue has caused offence."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2016), Glen1 (02-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am finding Liz annoying at the moment and have no interest in Caz's storyline with Maria, I only feel sorry for little Liam and Ozzy having to live with them two 

Todd and Tim on to Phelan but part of me wants to see Eileen ripped off

----------

flappinfanny (02-09-2016), Glen1 (02-09-2016), swmc66 (02-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Dishonourable discharge it would have been then ...   I really hope she leaves because I hope the scam with the burglar comes to light and then she will go to jail for hopefully a long time


 she mentioned being discharged tonight when small liam found liam's watch in caz stuff which maria didn't question much

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2016), Glen1 (02-09-2016), Perdita (01-09-2016), tammyy2j (01-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am finding Liz annoying at the moment and have no interest in Caz's storyline with Maria, I only feel sorry for little Liam and Ozzy having to live with them two 
> 
> Todd and Tim on to Phelan but part of me wants to see Eileen ripped off


Liz is talking sense and has the right to voice her opinion, but she's annoying and unsympathetic because of the aggressive manner in which she harangues Steve.

Unfortunately it's actually Jason who's being ripped off at the moment, but I do wonder if Phelan will try to get his hands on Eileen's house/money at some point?  Perhaps he could get her to invest by taking out a second mortgage, thereby putting her in danger of losing her home?




> she mentioned being discharged tonight when small liam found liam's watch in caz stuff which maria didn't question much


Yes, Caz actually used the words "court marial" which at least clears up any lingering doubt about the matter.

I was thinking whilst watching Corrie last night that the actress who plays Caz is quite poor and speaks in a monotone, so it's no wonder quite a few of us missed her comments about leaving the army the other day.  Speaking for myself I think I must have zoned out for a few moments...  :Embarrassment:

----------

Glen1 (02-09-2016), Perdita (01-09-2016), tammyy2j (01-09-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Why isn't Michelle conveniently outside the door when Steve and Liz are going on about Leanne and the baby, then again I'm surprised they can't be heard in the street with the volume Steve speaks at.

----------

Dazzle (02-09-2016), Glen1 (02-09-2016), livden (02-09-2016), lizann (02-09-2016), Perdita (02-09-2016), Ruffed_lemur (02-09-2016), swmc66 (02-09-2016), tammyy2j (04-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

That's what I thought. They are talking in very clear sentences....not in even some sort of code

----------

Dazzle (02-09-2016), Glen1 (02-09-2016), tammyy2j (04-09-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

A pint pulling moron, a spot on description of Steve MacDonald.
Still baffled as to why Leanne would jump into bed with him. Nick should run a mile.

----------

flappinfanny (05-09-2016), Glen1 (06-09-2016), tammyy2j (04-09-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Wish Leanne would just let Nick go.  At least she could remind him how he asked her to get rid of his own baby!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> A pint pulling moron, a spot on description of Steve MacDonald.
> Still baffled as to why Leanne would jump into bed with him. Nick should run a mile.


I think the same about Nick.  All these drunken one night stands in soaps.  I've never found beer goggles that strong!  :Rotfl:

----------

livden (03-09-2016), parkerman (03-09-2016), tammyy2j (04-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

loved tim's lines he was great with craig

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I think the main question arising from tonight's episodes is why did Aidan not buy enough cakes for the extras to have one? They were on strike as well!

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2016), flappinfanny (03-09-2016), Glen1 (06-09-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The whole factory walkout/strike storyline is beyond ridiculous. Who is this storyline aimed at? I thought I had gone back to the 70's. In the real world the whole lot of 'em would have been on a warning or better still sack the bloody lot of em!

----------

livden (03-09-2016), Perdita (03-09-2016), tammyy2j (04-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Yes was a stupid storyline especially Kate joining them. Also they have a cake run everyday so why would they be desperate for them. If they wanted cake they could have gone over to Roy's themselves. Don't like Aidan now he is acting very creepy. If your in love with someone you normally want to be with them as much as possible. He is just using her until the real thing comes along for him.

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2016), Perdita (04-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Aidan afraid to commit to Eva because he is not in love with her, then he should end things with her 

Leanne and Nick are cheaters, both have done in the past 

Was Leanne supposedly drunk when she slept with Steve?

----------


## LouiseP

Who knows. We didn't even see him come into the flat. We saw her opening the door to someone.

----------


## Snagglepus

> Was Leanne supposedly drunk when she slept with Steve?


She did say to Nick that she wanted to sleep with the pint pulling moron.

----------

flappinfanny (05-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

I thought it was Nick that called him that!

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> I thought it was Nick that called him that!


It was.
I liked it so much that I will now refer to Steve as the pint pulling moron.

----------

flappinfanny (05-09-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> She did say to Nick that she wanted to sleep with the pint pulling moron.


I did howl at that.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> Is Aidan afraid to commit to Eva because he is not in love with her, then he should end things with her 
> 
> Leanne and Nick are cheaters, both have done in the past 
> 
> *Was Leanne supposedly drunk when she slept with Steve?*


They both apparently had been drinking.... they were obviously not too drunk to do the deed though  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2016), tammyy2j (06-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

oh my lord, can nick just do one and take maria with him

----------

flappinfanny (06-09-2016), Glen1 (06-09-2016), mariba (05-09-2016), parkerman (06-09-2016), tammyy2j (06-09-2016)

----------


## mariba

Most ridiculous scene I've seen in any soap for a very long time! Two grown up men fighting over a baby under the bridge!!! 😂 Someone should remind nick of himself and Kylie!! Plus dna tests on a baby... They are making nick very controlling, he behaved badly already at the wedding to Carla.. I never understand why he couldn't forgive her..?

----------

flappinfanny (06-09-2016), Glen1 (06-09-2016), lizann (06-09-2016), Perdita (05-09-2016), Ruffed_lemur (05-09-2016), tammyy2j (06-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Most ridiculous scene I've seen in any soap for a very long time! Two grown up men fighting over a baby under the bridge!!! 😂 Someone should remind nick of himself and Kylie!! Plus dna tests on a baby... They are making nick very controlling, he behaved badly already at the wedding to Carla..?


Because a lot of people forget about their own mistakes but are not so forgiving when they get hurt ... and no doubt NickÂ´s brain injury will also not help making rational decisions...

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Because a lot of people forget about their own mistakes but are not so forgiving when they get hurt ... and no doubt NickÂ´s brain injury will also not help making rational decisions...


The scenes with the pint pulling Moron and Nick went on for too long.

----------

Snagglepus (13-09-2016), tammyy2j (06-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

leanne can see how possessive nick is becoming she should run a mile

----------

tammyy2j (06-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> They both apparently had been drinking.... they were obviously not too drunk to do the deed though


I need the show needs a flashback episode  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I need the show needs a flashback episode


You would not see much ... Leanne had a glass of wine ... then someone at the door .. next time she is seen closing the door on someone looking rather pensive ... was not looking drunk and sure was not staggering around ...

----------

Glen1 (06-09-2016), swmc66 (06-09-2016), tammyy2j (08-09-2016)

----------


## livden

I love how Coronation Street had that wonderful cute date and then hotel room scene in one day and then managed to ruin it with spoilers the next. HAHAHAHAHA. Brilliant.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Gary and Sarah could be a good couple

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2016), lizann (10-09-2016)

----------


## livden

Lol at all the complaints the hotel room scene got. It wasn't even that raunchy. It was tame. And come on... how lame was it that they didn't show them in bed together before or after having sex in yesterday's episode? They barely even implied that sex had happened. All we got to see was a kiss, not even undressing each other. LAME. I get that they can't piss off too many of the homophobes, but ugh. I still wish they could have shown more. Sian and Sophie had a much more explicit sex scene. But since they're lesbians I guess that's ok, because ya know.. it's HOT! I bet they didn't get complaints either. But since Todd and Billy are gay men a sex scene is not allowed for them, just pathetic and sad.

----------


## swmc66

I agree Gary and Sarah suit each other

----------


## livden

Ugh.. Billy for once wasn't good with his words, Todd overreacted and stormed out, like he always does. Truth is Billy had a point, it was way too soon for Todd to move in. Billy had good reasons for Todd not to move in (both church reasons and personal reasons), yet Todd didn't want to listen to him, he was just offended. I get that he was really hurt by Billy supposedly downplaying their relationship (even though I don't think he meant it that way). This relationship is clearly very important to Todd, he cares a lot about Billy. But the thing is, Billy feels the same, I don't understand why Todd just assumed Billy wasn't serious about them? Like this was just some casual thing? Anyway, Todd needs to stop overreacting and instead actually listen to his partner. This relationship is doomed if he doesn't actually talk about these issues with Billy. Communication is key.

----------


## Dazzle

> You would not see much ... Leanne had a glass of wine ... then someone at the door .. next time she is seen closing the door on someone looking rather pensive ... *was not looking drunk and sure was not staggering around ...*


The adrenaline rush of a romp with the legendary mister super sperm himself must have cleared her head quick smart!  :Stick Out Tongue: 


I'm catching up with Corrie at the moment and have just watched the scenes in the hotel between Billy and Todd (about which there's been a bit of an uproar).  It _was_ a bit full on for a soap - but not because it was between two men. Any kind of making out/sex scene in soaps always make me cringe, but the very worst I can remember in Corrie were the many nauseating and prolonged bedroom scenes between Peter and Tina.  :Sick:   I can't remember there being complaints to Ofcom about them!


Yet again I'm going to go against popular opinion here and admit I enjoyed the confrontation between Nick and Steve.   :Embarrassment:  The former is definitely being controlling and I'd be rethinking the relationship after that if I was Leanne.  I do have a little sympathy for Nick because yet again he's been lied to by a woman with whom he's in love, but that doesn't excuse his behaviour.  I've got absolutely no sympathy with spineless Steve at the moment though!

Has anyone else noticed Michelle has become a much warmer character very recently?  She actually appears to me to be genuinely fond of Steve for the first time (I've never found her love for him convincing in the past). I'm guessing this is Kate Oates' doing.

----------


## Perdita

> Has anyone else noticed Michelle has become a much warmer character very recently?  She actually appears to me to be genuinely fond of Steve for the first time (I've never found her love for him convincing in the past). I'm guessing this is Kate Oates' doing.


She is pregnant, her hormones have changed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> I'm catching up with Corrie at the moment and have just watched the scenes in the hotel between Billy and Todd (about which there's been a bit of an uproar).  It _was_ a bit full on for a soap - but not because it was between two men. Any kind of making out/sex scene in soaps always make me cringe, but the very worst I can remember in Corrie were the many nauseating and prolonged bedroom scenes between Peter and Tina.   I can't remember there being complaints to Ofcom about them!


They were just making out on a bed, that's it. Them having sex happened off screen (probably to not piss off the homophobes). They could have at least shown them in bad after the deed or something, I was disappointed with it.

----------


## Dazzle

> They were just making out on a bed, that's it. Them having sex happened off screen (probably to not piss off the homophobes). They could have at least shown them in bad after the deed or something, I was disappointed with it.


Well I knew _you'd_ be disappointed!  Sex _always_ happens off screen in soaps anyway.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

My point is I'd prefer the soaps to stay away from making out scenes, on a bed or otherwise.  Strangely enough, I don't mind quite graphic sex scenes (straight, gay or other) in more "adult" drama/films (and no, I'm not talking about porn  :Stick Out Tongue: ), but anything from close ups of people eating each others faces onwards feels to me to be out of place and embarassing in soaps.  :Embarrassment:

----------

alan45 (12-09-2016), Snagglepus (13-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Surely Bethany should still have some of the text messages she got from Lauren and maybe others to prove the bullying to the Headmaster ... and has Sarah forgotten she went to LaurenÂ´s home to complain to her mother about Bethany being bullied???  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (11-09-2016), Glen1 (10-09-2016), parkerman (10-09-2016), Splashy (10-09-2016), tammyy2j (12-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> Well I knew _you'd_ be disappointed!  Sex _always_ happens off screen in soaps anyway. 
> 
> My point is I'd prefer the soaps to stay away from making out scenes, on a bed or otherwise.  Strangely enough, I don't mind quite graphic sex scenes (straight, gay or other) in more "adult" drama/films (and no, I'm not talking about porn ), but anything from close ups of people eating each others faces onwards feels to me to be out of place and embarassing in soaps.


I never said I expected the ACTUAL sex to happen on screen. I just wanted them to imply sex more than they did. I wanted them to kiss on a bed while undressing then maybe see them together again in bed, or getting dressed, the day after. That's it. But they couldn't even show that. I found it lame, especially considering the lesbians on this show got a scene like that but of course not the gay men. It's hypocritical.

I disagree with you about close ups of kissing etc. I think it's good, especially to see the gay couple being treated the same when it comes to affection, kissing etc as the straight couples. I still think it was a cop out to not show them before or after having sex, but that's a minor pet peeve. Corrie has been so good with everything else about this relationship, so I'm not too bothered.

----------


## Dazzle

> I disagree with you about close ups of kissing etc. I think it's good, *especially to see the gay couple being treated the same* when it comes to affection, kissing etc as the straight couples. I still think it was a cop out to not show them before or after having sex, but that's a minor pet peeve. Corrie has been so good with everything else about this relationship, so I'm not too bothered.


Equality is definitely the most important thing.

----------

Glen1 (10-09-2016), livden (10-09-2016), Perdita (10-09-2016)

----------


## mariba

I just love this new (old) evil David for a change!!!!! Go David, get them all!! ☺

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2016), Glen1 (11-09-2016), livden (10-09-2016), Splashy (10-09-2016), swmc66 (11-09-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Is that a posh Vicarage or what? I thought the parish of Weatherfield was meant to be a rundown area. That Vicarage looked like it was in a right affluent area.

Glad Damian David is back, loved what he did to Lauren and next on his list is ...................

----------

Glen1 (11-09-2016), parkerman (11-09-2016), swmc66 (11-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Bit of a cheek of Nick to demand Steve to move away ... why doesnÂ´t he move with Leanne to avoid Steve watching his child with Leanne grow up

----------

Glen1 (11-09-2016), swmc66 (11-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Bit of a cheek of Nick to demand Steve to move away ... why doesnÂ´t he move with Leanne to avoid Steve watching his child with Leanne grow up


I didn't personally have a problem with the way Nick treated Steve (despite the latter usually being my favourite character of the two).  Nick's situation was already difficult before Leanne admitted her lie, and I'd expect someone like him who's prone to mood swings to not behave altogether rationally in such a stressful situation. 

Also, I suspect he didn't really expect Steve to up sticks but just wanted to put the frighteners on him and prove that he wouldn't hesitate to ruin him in a heartbeat if he went back on his word to stay away from Leanne's baby.  I fully understand that Nick needs to feel secure in the knowledge that Steve won't come along one day and take away the child he's bonded with as his own.

However, if I were Leanne, I'd have to give second thoughts to committing to someone so unstable and controlling - especially with a baby on the way.

I'm kind of disappointed that since the pair's romantic reunion on the bus they've barely exchanged an affectionate word.  I hope their relationship is steadier now Nick is in on (and appears to have accepted) all the secrets - but then happy relationships don't last long in soaps!  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (11-09-2016), parkerman (11-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I hope that is the last of Lauren as I am sick of this story now. I would like Bethany getting back to normal.

----------

mariba (12-09-2016), Perdita (11-09-2016)

----------


## alan45

> I hope that is the last of Lauren as I am sick of this story now. I would like Bethany getting back to normal.


More preferably back to Milan with Sarah Lou!!!!

----------

mariba (12-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Surely Bethany should still have some of the text messages she got from Lauren and maybe others to prove the bullying to the Headmaster ... and has Sarah forgotten she went to LaurenÂ´s home to complain to her mother about Bethany being bullied???


Also social media accounts too

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2016), flappinfanny (13-09-2016), Perdita (12-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I always love it when David turns demonic, but it makes me miss our lovely and witty forum member maidmarian (who's been gone for months) and her funny rants about him. She really detests him! 

I hope you're well if you ever read this MM.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (13-09-2016), Perdita (12-09-2016)

----------


## mariba

I just can't wait for Eileen to find out the truth about phelan!! 😂 I'm usually Eileen fan but she's been so stupid recently, serves her right..

----------

flappinfanny (13-09-2016), lizann (12-09-2016), tammyy2j (13-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

ah that was a crap party for sean

----------

flappinfanny (13-09-2016), tammyy2j (13-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Just to emphasise the point of him being on his own and lonely.

----------

tammyy2j (13-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm sorry but Caz is soooo dire. What were they thinking giving her so much screen time?  The storyline could have been good with another character developing an unhealthy obsession with Maria (who it seems does still have feelings for Aidan - will he be her knight in shining armour?  I hope she has more self-respect!).

----------

livden (14-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

who do so many go for pints to bistro over the pub 

 has maria always has a car?

----------


## lizann

who do so many go for pints to bistro over the pub 

 has maria always has a car?

----------

flappinfanny (13-09-2016), tammyy2j (13-09-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> ah that was a crap party for sean


  :Cheer: 

Quite enjoyed the street tonight. Not alot happened, even Sean was tolerable.

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> who do so many go for pints to bistro over the pub 
> 
>  has maria always has a car?


I didn't know she could drive???  Where did she get the money from for a flash car like that?  she earns buttons at Audreys and lives over the salon in a crummy two bed flat.

----------


## Dazzle

> Quite enjoyed the street tonight. Not alot happened, even Sean was tolerable.


I agree, I too enjoyed Corrie tonight. I thought the scripts were very well written. I remember thinking when Luke and Kevin were chatting inconsequentially at the bar that it felt like very realistic small talk.

I'm also loving the regular nods to the past that have been cropping up recently in conversation.

----------


## Dazzle

> I didn't know she could drive???  Where did she get the money from for a flash car like that?  she earns buttons at Audreys and lives over the salon in a crummy two bed flat.


Maria's character has had a very noticeable and much needed revamp recently.  It may be that as well as remembering her marriage to Liam and that she's part of the Connor family, it's also been remembered that Liam left her quite well off when he died.

----------

flappinfanny (14-09-2016), tammyy2j (13-09-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I wonder would it really be the case that a place like the Bistro would have no cakes in stock......

----------

flappinfanny (14-09-2016), Perdita (13-09-2016), tammyy2j (13-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maria's character has had a very noticeable and much needed revamp recently.  It may be that as well as remembering her marriage to Liam and that she's part of the Connor family, it's also been remembered that Liam left her quite well off when he died.


Did she sell Liam's share of Underworld to Carla, if he had a share  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> Did she sell Liam's share of Underworld to Carla, if he had a share


He owned half of it but sold it to Tony Gordon before he died.  He then set up an internet clothing company with his cousin, which Maria inherited.  Plus there was the house they owned which she sold to Dev after his death.  She should have had a fair amount of money in the bank, but that's long been forgotten about (until now perhaps).

----------

parkerman (13-09-2016), tammyy2j (14-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Till she bought a Â£20,000+ car.

----------

flappinfanny (14-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Till she bought a Â£20,000+ car.


Maybe she only  rented or leased  it ... living above your place of work, corner shop few steps away, Bistro or pub for meals just across the road .. for the big shop at Freshco there is the bus ... no need to fork out for car tax, insurance and fuel .... no real need to own a car when you live on Coronation Street  :Big Grin:

----------


## swmc66

Maybe Luke got her a car cheap. He knows his cars.

----------

Perdita (14-09-2016), tammyy2j (14-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

oh beth you bad girl poor kirky 

 i think steph and robert will get extra close bye bye andy

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

oh beth you bad girl poor kirky 

 i think steph and robert will get extra close bye bye andy

----------

flappinfanny (15-09-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> oh beth you bad girl poor kirky 
> 
>  i think steph and robert will get extra close bye bye andy


Andy was always too good for Steph.

----------


## flappinfanny

Casting Paul Ryder as Craig's dad was a good piece of casting, they do look like father and son.

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2016), livden (15-09-2016), lizann (16-09-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

Although Craig has only just met him, how long has he known his Dad's name (Darryl Parkins)?
I thought it was hilarious that his pet is also Darryl the rat.

I noticed his Dad's cellmate, now on parole, was referred to as "Flatulent Phil - he's a breath of fresh air".

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2016), flappinfanny (15-09-2016), lizann (16-09-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

.

----------


## livden

Todd was being way too pushy about Billy leaving the church. I know he tried to act supportive, but come on. He obviously wants Billy to leave the church. Him saying it's "up to Billy" is bs because he was the one who brought it up, not Billy. It should be Billy's decision, not his.

----------

flappinfanny (16-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> i think steph and robert will get extra close *bye bye andy*


That scene felt like the kiss of death for Andy, especially since he's had no proper storylines since he was revealed as not-Gavin. It's a shame because the actor is good.  :Sad: 

Still, he's a shoo-in for a part on The Walking Dead (which happens to be one of my favourite TV shows) after making such a convincing zombie.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Billy's so rarely at work his congregation must be tiny.  :Ninja:

----------

flappinfanny (17-09-2016), parkerman (16-09-2016), swmc66 (16-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

where is billy junkie brother now

----------


## LouiseP

Probably run off with Michael.

----------


## lizann

so it was craig who ratted on his mum beth

----------


## livden

I am so done with Eileen. She was slagging off her own son while he was looking out for her. It's no wonder Todd is so messed up.

----------

flappinfanny (17-09-2016), mariba (25-09-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> I am so done with Eileen. She was slagging off her own son while she was looking out for her. It's no wonder Todd is so messed up.


Especially when he is referred to as "she".  :Smile:

----------


## livden

> Especially when he is referred to as "she".


Sorry, I'm really tired, been a long day, lol. Fixed now though.

----------


## parkerman

Why wasn't Sally at the Planning meeting?

----------


## LouiseP

> Why wasn't Sally at the Planning meeting?


Because she isn't on the Planning Committee. She only knows people who are  and put in a good word. This is Sally don'tcha know,  who has enormous influence. Yeh, right.

----------

parkerman (17-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Why wasn't Sally at the Planning meeting?


Because she isn't on the Planning Committee. She only knows people who are  and put in a good word. This is Sally don'tcha know,  who has enormous influence. Yeh, right.

----------


## flappinfanny

I couldn't feel sorry for Beth, but Craig wants to be taken down a peg or two.  If I were Beth I'd do a runner and leave the lot of em to it.

----------


## parkerman

> Because she isn't on the Planning Committee. She only knows people who are  and put in a good word. This is Sally don'tcha know,  who has enormous influence. Yeh, right.


It's always been a bit ambiguous up to now whether she is actually on the Planning Committee or not. However, even if she is just the ward councillor for such a big development, and having told Phelan she would use her "influence" to support him, she should have been at the meeting to put a word in as ward Councillors are allowed to speak on applications affecting their ward.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Phelans evil pal makes me chuckle, in Doctors he drove a Land Rover complete with snorkel and now in corrie he drives a Range Rover. Im detecting a rider in his contract  :Big Grin: 

 Steph is the most bland good looking actress in soap land, I cant put my finger on it, maybe she litrally needs to let her hair down more and dump the numpty boyfriend and make her the new Tina ish character.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Steph had way too much make up yesterday she looked like a clown. Andy needs some good scripts he's a good actor and they are making him look like a fool in time for her to dump him

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Steph had way too much make up yesterday she looked like a clown. Andy needs some good scripts he's a good actor and they are making him look like a fool in time for her to dump him


 or cheat on him

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Steph had way too much make up yesterday she looked like a clown. Andy needs some good scripts he's a good actor and they are making him look like a fool in time for her to dump him


 or cheat on him

----------

flappinfanny (20-09-2016), swmc66 (18-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The Phelan/Vinny con storyline is turning out to be a very good one, despite major artistic licence being used for the planning application (or one could call it lack of research depending on how kindly one's feeling towards the Corrie team  :Big Grin: ).

Moral chameleon Todd being tempted by the serpent Phelan adds another layer of complexity. Will Todd succumb and, if so, how far will he be willing to go to see his friends and neighbours ripped off?

I used to think the actors who play Beth and Craig were OK but I've recently changed my opinion I'm afraid. I think they're probably better as amusing background characters rather than carrying serious storylines at the forefront of the show.  Mind you, they're not the only ones to whom that applies by any means.

----------

Perdita (19-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

I think Todd knows exactly what he is doing and is not taken in at all. I think he is just going along with it to see how far Phelan will go then he will oust him. I may be wrong but I can't see Todd being tempted by money .

----------

mariba (25-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Todd knows exactly what he is doing and is not taken in at all. I think he is just going along with it to see how far Phelan will go then he will oust him. I may be wrong but I can't see Todd being tempted by money .


I think many upstanding people would be tempted by the promise of riches, if only for a few seconds.  Hopefully that's all that's happened in this case. One of the interesting things about Todd as a character is that he's unpredictable and it's often hard for us viewers to know what he's thinking.

----------

alan45 (19-09-2016), mariba (25-09-2016), Snagglepus (19-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Yes but I don't think that Todd will suddenly believe that Phelan is OK after all this time .

----------

alan45 (19-09-2016), livden (19-09-2016), mariba (25-09-2016), parkerman (19-09-2016), Perdita (19-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes but I don't think that Todd will suddenly believe that Phelan is OK after all this time .


No definitely not, but that doesn't mean he wouldn't be willing to work with him if he believed he (and his family) would benefit.  It all depends on what direction the Corrie team want to take him.

I wonder if Phelan's story that the intention is that Vinny takes the blame is true?  That could mean that Kate Oates sees Phelan as being a long term character.

----------

mariba (25-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Don't tell me that Phelan is about to become a victim and get everyone's sympathy . Please noooooooooo. He can't get away with it and be whiter than white.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016), livden (19-09-2016), mariba (25-09-2016), parkerman (19-09-2016), Perdita (19-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Don't tell me that Phelan is about to become a victim and get everyone's sympathy . Please noooooooooo. He can't get away with it and be whiter than white.


If that happens at least there are a few characters living on Coronation Street who won't believe him to be a victim.

----------

Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> If that happens at least there are a few characters living on Coronation Street who won't believe him to be a victim.


Eileen will though.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016), livden (19-09-2016), Perdita (19-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The building they've found for the "development" is much more impressive than I imagined it would be.  Phelan and Vinny may be expecting to make millions from their con.

----------

Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> The building they've found for the "development" is much more impressive than I imagined it would be.  Phelan and Vinny may be expecting to make millions from their con.


I thought that . Are they supposed to be buying it for Â£65,000. It was a massive building . Huge. A jobbing builder like Phelan would never be able to take on a project that big.

----------


## LouiseP

> The building they've found for the "development" is much more impressive than I imagined it would be.  Phelan and Vinny may be expecting to make millions from their con.


I thought that . Are they supposed to be buying it for Â£65,000. It was a massive building . Huge. A jobbing builder like Phelan would never be able to take on a project that big.

----------


## LouiseP

I also think that no-one really knows where this story is going so that keeps us watching and guessing .

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016), livden (19-09-2016), Perdita (19-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Emerdale, Doctors now Corrie.. the chaps doing well, plus the Land rover dealership he obviously is sponsored by, I may be caught in a loop  :Ninja: 

 Beth the bigamist, theres a Jimmy Carr joke in there which Im too scared to say  :Rotfl:

----------


## Dazzle

> Emerdale, Doctors now Corrie.. the chaps doing well, plus the Land rover dealership he obviously is sponsored by, I may be caught in a loop


I know Ian Kelsey (Vinny) from Casualty.  He was a major character for several years back in the day.  I really liked him - it may even have been when he left that I stopped watching.




> Beth the bigamist, theres a Jimmy Carr joke in there which Im too scared to say


 :Nono:

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder if it's possible Vinny will run off with all the proceeds, leaving Phelan with no money and to take the blame?  Now that would be karma!  :Thumbsup:

----------

livden (19-09-2016), lizann (19-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I wonder if it's possible Vinny will run off with all the proceeds, leaving Phelan with no money and to take the blame?  Now that would be karma!


That would still leave a lot of Corrie residents out of pocket and I donÂ´t want that to happen   :Sad:

----------

Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That would still leave a lot of Corrie residents out of pocket and I donÂ´t want that to happen


The police could catch up with Vinny after a while and recover the money - but hopefully after they've thrown away the key to Phelan's cell.  :Big Grin:

----------

livden (19-09-2016), Splashy (19-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

when Anna has an attitude she shows an ugly rough side of her personality. so we will see that when she says i told you so.

----------


## Dazzle

> when Anna has an attitude she shows an ugly rough side of her personality. so we will see that when she says i told you so.


I'm not a fan of Anna's by any means, but I do think the character deserves to feel smug when Phelan's true colours become apparent to everyone.

----------

lizann (19-09-2016), parkerman (19-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> That would still leave a lot of Corrie residents out of pocket and I donÂ´t want that to happen


 no sympathy for eileen if she conned but it be jason who likely will lose all

----------

livden (19-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> That would still leave a lot of Corrie residents out of pocket and I donÂ´t want that to happen


 no sympathy for eileen if she conned but it be jason who likely will lose all

----------


## Perdita

> no sympathy for eileen if she conned but it be jason who likely will lose all


It is JasonÂ´s money she will lose   :Sad:

----------


## LouiseP

> I wonder if it's possible Vinny will run off with all the proceeds, leaving Phelan with no money and to take the blame?  Now that would be karma!


Isn't that the story Phelan is going to tell but really they are going to share the proceeds.

----------

parkerman (19-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> It is JasonÂ´s money she will lose


 both were warned and didn't listen

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> It is JasonÂ´s money she will lose


 both were warned and didn't listen

----------

Perdita (19-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Isn't that the story Phelan is going to tell but really they are going to share the proceeds.


No, what Phelan said would be that Vinny would do a runner taking the money and _all_ the blame leaving Phelan looking like an innocent party (obviously having safely stashed his half of the proceeds).  

What I'm suggesting is that Vinny double-crosses Phelan and _really_ takes all the money and leaves proof  that Phelan was up to his neck in it.  No honour among thieves etc.

----------


## livden

> I think Todd knows exactly what he is doing and is not taken in at all. I think he is just going along with it to see how far Phelan will go then he will oust him. I may be wrong but I can't see Todd being tempted by money .


I'm hoping that is the case, that he teams up with Phelan to take him down. Sadly I have my doubts.

----------


## livden

> Don't tell me that Phelan is about to become a victim and get everyone's sympathy . Please noooooooooo. He can't get away with it and be whiter than white.


Considering Kate Oates is in charge, this is most likely exactly what will happen. She managed to redeem the killer psycho Robert on Emmerdale, so a scam artist should be really easy compared to that, lol.

----------


## livden

> I also think that no-one really knows where this story is going so that keeps us watching and guessing .


Not exactly true, I know because I've read the spoilers. But yes, for most of the viewers it will probably be a shock, which is exactly what Kate wants. She prefers shocking twists and stunts over characterization and character development.

----------


## LouiseP

I know a bit about Vinny and Todd but I don't think we know the very final outcome …….do we ? do you ? Does he go or does he stay

----------


## LouiseP

I know a bit about Vinny and Todd but I don't think we know the very final outcome …….do we ? do you ? Does he go or does he stay

----------


## Perdita

I can imagine Michael getting involved in trying to stop Phelan ...

----------


## LouiseP

Where IS Michael ?

----------

Perdita (19-09-2016)

----------


## livden

So now y'all know. Todd was the one who called the bishop  :Sad:

----------


## swmc66

Oh bit of a coincidence that he left us phone and bishop rings . If I was going to see Phelan in a deserted building I would make sure I had my phone with me

----------

tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Oh bit of a coincidence that he left us phone and bishop rings . If I was going to see Phelan in a deserted building I would make sure I had my phone with me


 had the bishop caller id or did todd just leave his own mobile number

----------


## LouiseP

Todd is playing a clever game. Round one of Phelan's  downfall.

----------


## Perdita

> had the bishop caller id or did todd just leave his own mobile number


Caller ID I suspect

----------


## LouiseP

> had the bishop caller id or did todd just leave his own mobile number


Todd called the bishop and pretended to be a Mr Harrison but from his own mobile number so the Bishop called the number

----------

livden (19-09-2016), tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> had the bishop caller id or did todd just leave his own mobile number


Todd called the bishop and pretended to be a Mr Harrison but from his own mobile number.

----------


## livden

> Todd is playing a clever game. Round one of Phelan's  downfall.


How do you know Todd is playing though and didn't team up with him for real?

----------


## LouiseP

> How do you know Todd is playing though and didn't team up with him for real?


Just a feeling. Hah a Phelan. 

Something has to bring him down.

----------

alan45 (23-09-2016), flappinfanny (20-09-2016), parkerman (20-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> How do you know Todd is playing though and didn't team up with him for real?


Just a feeling. Hah a Phelan. 

Something or someone  has to bring him down.

----------


## flappinfanny

Enjoyed the scenes with Todd, Bruno Langley is brilliant in the role and is very watchable. I don't know why he wants to protect that mother of his or his brother. 

Eva is really grating on me, I would love some one to smack her in the chops. Shut up, just shut up!!!! Billy deserves to get back with Sean and be completely bored to death for the rest of his naturals. Here endeth the sermon.

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2016), livden (20-09-2016), RogerOver (20-09-2016), tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Todd is playing a clever game. Round one of Phelan's  downfall.


I'd love to believe that, but his attitude to Tracey tells me he's not playing a game. He had absolutely no reason to put on a bitter and twisted act for her. All that he needed to say was that he'd scored a better job.  

Also, his total lack of remorse and understanding of Billy's feelings about him calling the bishop prove that he's got very little conscience. Bearing that in mind, and remembering that his sole reason for hating Phelan has been his suspicion that he's taking his mum and brother for a ride, why should he care about anyone else now he's reassured that his family are protected and he himself is in line for a big pay day?

Saying all that...Todd's very obvious deep hurt over being dumped has ramped up dark side, so I do think it's quite possible he'll have a change of heart and end up doing the right thing. I just don't think that's his intention at this moment in time.  

I hope I'm wrong!  :EEK!:   :Crying:   :Ninja:

----------

lizann (20-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

todd now is thinking of himself getting the money

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

He did say he was going to get Phelan. He didn't know how yet but he will get him. I think he has a plan and going undercover.

----------


## Dazzle

> He did say he was going to get Phelan. He didn't know how yet but he will get him. I think he has a plan and going undercover.


Yes, I haven't forgotten about that.  It was a very pointed remark, and soap writers usually put in lines like that for a reason so I totally understand your point of view and admit it could be correct.

However, Todd pulling a fast one on Phelan and Vinny just doesn't jibe with his behaviour after Billy dumped him in my opinion (for the reasons I've explained above).  This is why I'm thinking Todd is sincere at the moment but might have a change of heart and realise he's got the in he wanted to bring Phelan down.  (Or alternatively the contradictions could just be bad writing.  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------

parkerman (20-09-2016), tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Enjoyed the scenes with Todd, Bruno Langley is brilliant in the role and is very watchable. I don't know why he wants to protect that mother of his or his brother. 
> 
> Eva is really grating on me, I would love some one to smack her in the chops. Shut up, just shut up!!!! Billy deserves to get back with Sean and be completely bored to death for the rest of his naturals. Here endeth the sermon.


I hope Sean and Billy can become friends again and not go back as a couple, they were very mismatched

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I hope Sean and Billy can become friends again and not go back as a couple, they were very mismatched


They work very well as friends.

----------

tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## livden

I don't necessarily like the direction Kate is taking Todd, I think it was unnecessary to make him "bad" again, to team up with Phelan and do something so incredibly stupid as calling the bishop. Todd had come a long way, he was starting to act more selfless, he actually cared about other people, Billy, Sean, Sarah, Eileen, Jason, even Tracy. It was really nice to see that softer side of him and that he isn't bad, he's a good guy deep down. He is capable of love, friendships and compassion for other people. I disagree with Kate's choice to have him team up with Phelan because I feel all the progress he has made lately has been a waste. All those months of seeing him grow and change for the better are now for nothing. But I digress. I would prefer him taking down Phelan instead of teaming up with him and reading Facebook comments it seems like 90 % of the fans of the show agree with me. So again, I think Kate made a mistake, but whatever. That's just my own opinion. 

Aside from that though, the episodes yesterday were well done. As much as I hate Todd going "bad" again, at least he seems a bit more conflicted this time than back when he took revenge on Eileen and Jason, so maybe he has grown. I think he was heartbroken, upset and angry so he just acted out, he didn't think when he teamed up with Phelan. In other words it's just Todd being Todd, he is so impulsive and never thinks through the consequences of his actions. You could see he instantly regretted it though, which was nice to see. Maybe he has changed, maybe he isn't all "bad" after all. It's funny because despite the bad boy act I feel like Todd actually is a decent person, despite him saying otherwise. I feel like the bad boy act is just a cover he puts up because he's heart and broken on the inside. I get it, it can't be easy, he keeps messing up when he doesn't mean to. There has to be a reason why he self destructs like this all the time, I hope Kate explores it, what happened to him in London. It's like he thinks he doesn't deserve to be happy and that everyone else is better off without him. 

Also, a side note, you could tell he was completely heartbroken over Billy dumping him. His face and tears said it all. Didn't look like a person who was just stringing another person along. So I hope this can help shut up those who doubted Todd was genuine with Billy, when it's obvious he was. Heck... even Billy said despite Todd the fact that Todd lied and manipulated him, it didn't come from a place of malice, and Todd wasn't wrong about the church. It made Billy consider maybe leaving after all. And also.. it gives me hope that Todd and Billy still have a future. I still believe they care very deeply for each other. Those feelings won't go away even if they're not together anymore. And Billy saying those things about Todd, understanding where Todd was coming from, even defending him, after he betrayed him, says a lot about Billy. After the initial anger had died down he knew Todd didn't mean anything bad by it, it was still wrong of course. Instead of manipulating the situation Todd should have just tried to talk to him about it. But anyway.. I think after a while, they'll manage to work things out. But it will take time, Billy is very hurt and angry right now, as he should be. He was betrayed by him. But yes, I still believe there is hope for them, the Billy scene at the end of the episode gave me hope that they will eventually get back together. 

PS: Bruno Langley is a fantastic actor and it pisses me off that he doesn't get more credit.

----------

tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He is a good actor and I think he's better looking than most in Corrie

----------

livden (21-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think the break up with Billy was the catalyst to push Todd into Phelan's deal, he wasn't thinking rationally, once the enormity of the deal sinks in I cannot see Todd going through it all in the end but this is a good way for him to bring down Phelan and Vinny, keeping in close with them

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2016), livden (21-09-2016), lizann (21-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

I still think that Todd is playing a clever game , gone undercover and is going to bring Phelan down. I do hope so because it is a MUCH  better story than Todd getting tempted by money  and includes a lovely come - uppance.IMO.

----------

RogerOver (23-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> I think the break up with Billy was the catalyst to push Todd into Phelan's deal, he wasn't thinking rationally, once the enormity of the deal sinks in I cannot see Todd going through it all in the end but this is a good way for to bring down Phelan and Vinny keeping in close


This is one of the three scenarios I thought of as possible, basically 1. Todd teaming up with them for real 2. Todd teaming up with them to take them down or 3. Todd teaming up with them then something happens that makes him change his mind and he decides to take them down instead. I think this is the third scenario. It's better than 1, but I still would have preferred 2. Although I get it.. Billy breaking up with him was the thing that made him join them. He clearly didn't think straight. He was upset, hurt, angry and made an impulsive decision, without thinking through the consequences, typical Todd, just like the bishop thing. It looks like he instantly regretted it though.

----------


## livden

I feel so bad for Todd. He is just SO broken on the inside, so messed up. His comment about not sleeping well in years was just so heartbreaking. I just want to give him a hug already 😭😭😭😭😭

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2016), tammyy2j (22-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I feel so bad for Todd. He is just SO broken on the inside, so messed up. His comment about not sleeping well in years was just so heartbreaking. I just want to give him a hug already


It was sad.  :Sad: 

I'm glad to see his conscience is already pricking him, but he's trapped now he's made a deal with the devil. As Phelan says, Eileen and Jason will lose out if the scam fails.  And half a million pounds is a huge incentive!

Also, it's not enough that he's disgusted at Phelan targeting someone vulnerable like Alex. He needs to actively prevent the latter from losing out if there's any hope of him being redeemed.

He's clever though so he may find to bring down the whole house of cards that doesn't harm his family (and hopefully anybody else).

----------

flappinfanny (25-09-2016), livden (22-09-2016), Splashy (25-09-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> This is one of the three scenarios I thought of as possible, basically 1. Todd teaming up with them for real 2. Todd teaming up with them to take them down or 3. Todd teaming up with them then something happens that makes him change his mind and he decides to take them down instead. I think this is the third scenario. It's better than 1, but I still would have preferred 2. Although I get it.. Billy breaking up with him was the thing that made him join them. He clearly didn't think straight. He was upset, hurt, angry and made an impulsive decision, without thinking through the consequences, typical Todd, just like the bishop thing. It looks like he instantly regretted it though.


Of course he didn't think straight - he's gay.
(sorry!)

----------

livden (23-09-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I still think that Todd is playing a clever game , gone undercover and is going to bring Phelan down. I do hope so because it is a MUCH  better story than Todd getting tempted by money  and includes a lovely come - uppance.IMO.


I'd go with that too. From what I've read, looks to me like 90% of members are keen for Phelan to get his pudding - err, err, just desserts.

----------

Perdita (23-09-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

.

----------


## flappinfanny

I was expecting the Mary and Tracey Luv scenes to be highly amusing, but so far not really a titter. Perhaps I was expecting too much?  I think Coronation Street has lost the ability to be funny.

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2016), livden (25-09-2016), Splashy (25-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I was expecting the Mary and Tracey Luv scenes to be highly amusing, but so far not really a titter. Perhaps I was expecting too much?  I think Coronation Street has lost the ability to be funny.


You're right! I hadn't noticed before but Corrie has become far more serious since Kate Oates took over.

----------


## Splashy

Yeah the street is missing Lister, whos now doing his Red Dwarf stint on Dave  :Rotfl:  ( Criag Charles)

Im still hoping Tod was just playing the ex bloke from BBCs Doctors (Howard Balamy pre that Emerdale) and Phelan, but then Todd has always been a git!?

 Kathy? Alex wants his own brand new expressive flat so she thinks whats his face should pay for it, its a delusional story line, but then she is the hoarder who owns a house who no longer hoards or has a house or the money she would get from selling her house.?

 Even if Alex is the seed of her husband, it still makes the kid her nephew, no change there and she knows of the afair anyway.

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2016), LouiseP (25-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I've been thinking about Cathy's big house too.

Corrie being deliberately vague about financial and legal matters is something we've discussed on this forum several times in the past. (For example: Carla was going to buy half of the Rovers and even celebrated the deal in the pub, only for it to dawn on us months later that the sale couldn't have gone through.)

If I remember correctly, when Roy first got to know Cathy she was in debt and hiding from bailiffs because she hadn't paid any bills since her husband had died. However, I find it unlikely that - even if she's sold that big house to pay off her debts - there wouldn't be a substantial sum left over (presumably she would have owned it outright after his death).  Why on earth didn't the writers include a line or two to explain what happened to the house?  It's a pretty big part of her life to ignore!

As far as the hoarding goes, well it's just to be expected that a completely disabling psychological problem that few completely recover from in reality is cured by the well-meaning interference of some nosy neighbours. Luckily Cathy didn't even need the magical counselling that soon cures most soap mental health problems!  :Wal2l:

----------

Perdita (25-09-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I was expecting the Mary and Tracey Luv scenes to be highly amusing, but so far not really a titter. Perhaps I was expecting too much?  I think Coronation Street has lost the ability to be funny.


I would have normally posted this sort of stuff in the Classic Quotes forum, but all these were from the last episode. 
Maybe my sense of humour is just too obscure, but this is why I love British humour, as there's just so much hidden away in there:

 Cathy: I don’t want Norris complaining he’s found a hairy sultana under his table again.

Mary: People would flock from all corners of the cul de sac to admire my hanging gardens of Babylon.

Audrey: Not everyone’s got the cheekbones for Victoria Beckham, have they? (Funny for me, because or a split second I thought Audrey was going to say Victoria Sandwich.)

Tracy: The last time I looked we didn’t have any Latin customers, so just stick to the English. Comprende?

Alex burns his arm. Freddie: Put his head between his legs.

The dog that swallowed a ping-pong ball. Audrey: The dog was insured for illness, not accidents. Freddie: Huh, an act of dog.

Rita outside the shop talking to the Weatherfield Gazette dummy. 

I think there's loadsa humour on-going, maybe not too obvious though?

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2016), Perdita (25-09-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

It looks like Sharif will have to run off with his floosy now he has been sacked.

----------

livden (25-09-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> It looks like Sharif will have to run off with his floosy now he has been sacked.


Quite, he'll be a non-existant character living in a non-existant flat.

----------

livden (25-09-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> It looks like Sharif will have to run off with his floosy now he has been sacked.


Quite, he'll be a non-existant character living in a non-existant flat.

----------


## Dazzle

You're quite right, Roger, there was more humour in Friday's episodes than I remembered.  I particularly liked Mary's hanging gardens of Babylon quip!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> I would have normally posted this sort of stuff in the Classic Quotes forum, but all these were from the last episode. 
> Maybe my sense of humour is just too obscure, but this is why I love British humour, as there's just so much hidden away in there:
> 
>  Cathy: I donât want Norris complaining heâs found a hairy sultana under his table again.
> 
> Mary: People would flock from all corners of the cul de sac to admire my hanging gardens of Babylon.
> 
> Audrey: Not everyoneâs got the cheekbones for Victoria Beckham, have they? (Funny for me, because or a split second I thought Audrey was going to say Victoria Sandwich.)
> 
> ...


I smiled at all of those  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> I was expecting the Mary and Tracey Luv scenes to be highly amusing, but so far not really a titter. Perhaps I was expecting too much?  I think Coronation Street has lost the ability to be funny.


It was a ****ing idiotic decision in the first place to have Todd quit the flower shop. Todd and Tracy were great together. They have chemistry together and their friendship is just awesome. Once again it proves that Kate Oates has no idea what the **** she's doing with Todd. She's so hellbent on making him bad again that she can't see the consequences of what she's doing.. having Todd quit the flower shop is just one of the seriously messed up decisions. Having one of only three gay characters on the show betray his own boyfriend wasn't exactly good either. To turn him bad after 6 months of not even a hint of his selfish behavior resurfacing is bad writing. Don't even get me started on the soap trope of evil gay characters. Can't the gay characters be happy for once? Why would she have the ONE gay couple on the show be ruined by one part betraying the other? It just sucks. It's awful. I can't stand the way she has been treating them. I wish Kate Oates had never become the producer. She is ruining my favorite character. I bet if the old producer had still been in charge that Todd would have continued his progress, he wouldn't have had Todd become bad again in the blink of an eye when he has not shown even a hint of being that guy for the past 6 months. It's bad writing. If you're gonna have Todd be bad, fine.. show him regress into his bad past behavior over time ffs, don't let it come out of the blue. It's awful writing. Then again.. it's Kate Oates so I'm not exactly surprised. I really cannot stand her work. She is so awful.

----------


## RogerOver

> You're quite right, Roger, there was more humour in Friday's episodes than I remembered.  I particularly liked Mary's hanging gardens of Babylon quip!


Yes, that one on its own is good, because, 1) corners of a cul sac, and 2) "flocking", what, say 20 yards!

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> You're quite right, Roger, there was more humour in Friday's episodes than I remembered.  I particularly liked Mary's hanging gardens of Babylon quip!


Yes, that one on its own is good, because, 1) corners of a cul sac, and 2) "flocking", what, say 20 yards!

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Todd goes back working soon for Tracy, I like their twisted friendship  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

livden (26-09-2016), lizann (27-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

I don't think Todd has turned bad. I think he has just gone undercover in order to take Phelan down. He said he would do whatever it takes and I think the "badness" is all an act. I hope I am right .

----------

Ruffed_lemur (28-09-2016), tammyy2j (28-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> I hope Todd goes back working soon for Tracy, I like their twisted friendship


Me too. Yet another mistake by Kate though. I don't agree with her choices at all, to separate Todd from everyone in his life. I get why she had to do it, for him to go bad. I still think it was a bad decision though because seeing him with Billy, Tracy, Sean, Eva etc is basically what I liked most about the past 6 months. He grew to become more caring and less selfish. Having Todd fall out with everyone was such a bad idea. Sorry, just my opinion.

----------


## livden

Billy seemed so done with Todd in today's episode. It was almost like he had already moved on. That said, I think deep down he still cares about him, otherwise he wouldn't have said"I fear for him". Just one minor pet peeve I had about the episode: Todd telling Eileen about Billy off screen. That could have been a really sweet moment between them, where we'd actually get to see Eileen support her son for a change. And also it would have been a nice change in this scam storyline, showing that Todd does have feelings, and he is hurt by Billy dumping him even if it was his own fault. Granted, we did get Eileen trying to convince Billy to give him another chance, even if she failed.

----------

Splashy (28-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

when did billy get suspicious of phelan and vinny that he warning eileen

----------


## Splashy

> when did billy get suspicious of phelan and vinny that he warning eileen


Yeah Im confused too..... but then this whole plot is so fictional any solicitor would pull the thing apart in seconds, only cash buyers not getting in surveyors/valuers etc would fall for this con... but then I know  cash buyers may be wanting to save themselves the 2 grand or so which those bods would cost them. (just watch Homes under the Hammer)

So is Todd now evil or is he actually trying to pull down the scam from within? Did he sense he was about to be ended by evil ex dead manager of BBCs the Mill Howard? (doctors)

I feel sorry for Ozzies real owner, thats a cash cow he has lost with  the yapper being written out of the show, although we went for a long period s when he wasnt seen. 

 The actor who plays Alex was again the star of the epp for me.

 So Roy dosent love Sean Beans ex wife, sorry I mean Kathy now, thats an awfully astute observation from a man who couldnt deserne steam from smoke coming from the Woodie.

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016), Glen1 (08-10-2016), parkerman (29-09-2016), tammyy2j (29-09-2016)

----------


## Splashy

someone really needs to have a strong word with the duplication monkeys  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

So disappointed. I really thought we were rid of Alex. No such luck. Like a bad penny. Can't stand him.

----------


## livden

> when did billy get suspicious of phelan and vinny that he warning eileen


Didn't Todd tell him about it when he thought Eileen was in danger? Or am I just remembering wrong?

----------


## livden

> Yeah Im confused too..... but then this whole plot is so fictional any solicitor would pull the thing apart in seconds, only cash buyers not getting in surveyors/valuers etc would fall for this con... but then I know  cash buyers may be wanting to save themselves the 2 grand or so which those bods would cost them. (just watch Homes under the Hammer)
> 
> So is Todd now evil or is he actually trying to pull down the scam from within? Did he sense he was about to be ended by evil ex dead manager of BBCs the Mill Howard? (doctors)


Good point. I honestly think you need characters who are idiots for this storyline to work. Didn't Todd say it's not his fault that people are thick? Lol 

And about Todd now possibly being evil... honestly who the hell knows. This storyline is so badly done I have no idea what his motivations are. Don't even get me started on the idiocy of the scam in the first place. Why Kate decided to have a legacy character like Todd involved in the scam is beyond me. Good luck in redeemeing him, Kate. You're gonna need it.

----------

Splashy (30-09-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I'm not quite clear from your posts, livden, whether you think the idea of turning Todd back into a bad boyis a good one or not. You haven't really said anything about it. And what do you think of Kate Oates? Do you have any opinion about her? Could you clarify please?

----------


## livden

> I'm not quite clear from your posts, livden, whether you think the idea of turning Todd back into a bad boyis a good one or not. You haven't really said anything about it. And what do you think of Kate Oates? Do you have any opinion about her? Could you clarify please?


Was there any need to personally attack me, seriously?! What I wrote in my post wasn't even that bad. I hope you can refrain from personal attacks in the future. We are all allowed to our opinions and you are allowed to disagree, but please do not do it the way you just did because it's uncalled for.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Didn't Todd tell him about it when he thought Eileen was in danger? Or am I just remembering wrong?


I thought Billy was on Phelan and Eileen's side, telling Todd he was wrong and being paranoid or did something happen to change his view that I maybe missed and he believes Todd now

----------


## swmc66

I do not think it was meant in that way. I think livden like most of us liked to new Todd and do not like the recent switch to bad guy. We are hoping that he redeems himself and exposes Phelan and vinny  and saves the day. Kate Oates must be blamed for this change as she is in charge now.

----------


## tammyy2j

I do think in the end Todd will be the hero and come good

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2016), lizann (29-09-2016), mariba (29-09-2016), swmc66 (29-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Someone will be a casualty but do not know who

----------


## mariba

Yeah I think Todd is smarter than Phelan  :Smile:

----------


## swmc66

You can tell they did some bad editing it was all over place I thighs I had missed an episode

----------

Splashy (30-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Someone will be a casualty but do not know who


 pat or vinny to die probably

----------

Splashy (30-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Oh no I have missed an episode was one on today at 7.30?

----------


## lizann

> Oh no I have missed an episode was one on today at 7.30?


 don't think so

----------


## Perdita

> Oh no I have missed an episode was one on today at 7.30?


No, you have not missed an episode today  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Oh no I have missed an episode was one on today at 7.30?


No, you have not missed an episode today  :Smile:

----------


## swmc66

I just realised I missed one yesterday no wonder watching this episode was a bit crazy and out of sync

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016), Perdita (29-09-2016), Splashy (30-09-2016)

----------


## livden

I appreciated that Todd opened up about his past, and I think it was important that it was Billy who he opened up to. It was good to see why he behaves the way he does, why he self destructs so much. At least he knows why. His talk about almost being engaged to a guy, then getting dumped, and then the HIV/prep stuff was very powerful. It's also good that Corrie is modern enough to actually cover these issues. I also liked the Todd and Billy scenes at A&E. But dear lord.. how much sh*t will Todd have happening to him?! This can't end well, right? I feel he's in too deep with Phelan. The more he pushed Phelan the more Phelan pushed back. He is not happy with him at all. I'm pretty sure now that he will end up getting hurt (or even possibly killed) at some point. 

But on the other hand.. the talk about him almost being engaged once.. is that foreshadowing? One can only hope I guess. I have so many emotions after tonight's episode. Mixed emotions, because he still didn't apologize to Billy. I hope he would, but he didn't. He still thinks what he did was the right thing to do. I wish he wasn't so cocky about it. But on the other hand.. he did make Billy reconsider being a vicar. But yeah.. what he did was still wrong and I still don't feel comfortable about him calling the bishop and then being so nonchalant about it.

----------


## swmc66

I hope he does apologise Billy suits being a vicar. I hope he goes back to what he loves

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016), livden (30-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

did kirk and maria have to sing, make it more cringeworthy, the acting was brutal

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016), livden (30-09-2016), mariba (30-09-2016), Splashy (30-09-2016), tammyy2j (01-10-2016)

----------


## livden

> I hope he does apologise Billy suits being a vicar. I hope he goes back to what he loves


I agree. I was kinda gutted to see Billy consider quitting his job as a vicar. I know he said he just needed a break, but even so it still doesn't make what Todd did right. It made me sick to see him be all cocky implying that he did him a favor, ugh. BTW, it would have been nice to see more of Billy being conflicted ON SCREEN, not off.

----------

Splashy (30-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> did kirk and maria have to sing, make it more cringeworthy, the acting was brutal


That scene did nothing for me. I was expecting to cry my eyes out, but it was just so "meh". I don't know if it was the acting or cringeyness of it all, or the fact that it came right after the amazing Holly storyline on Emmerdale. It just all fell flat for me.

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016), mariba (30-09-2016), tammyy2j (01-10-2016)

----------


## Splashy

The other predatory lesbian on the street, the one thats not Sophie, the ex army lady really is gunning to get Maria It just makes me wonder why the show keeps portraying lesbians like this? 

So Michaels moving back in, like Dave said its his house not Gails. Id ban the tractor from my house.

By by black woofer dog, I never did know your real name. End of cash cow for real owner.

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016)

----------


## Splashy

The other predatory lesbian on the street, the one thats not Sophie, the ex army lady really is gunning to get Maria It just makes me wonder why the show keeps portraying lesbians like this? 

So Michaels moving back in, like Dave said its his house not Gails. Id ban the tractor from my house.

By by black woofer dog, I never did know your real name. End of cash cow for real owner.

----------


## mariba

Did that Oz really have cancer or was it just another Caz's plan to get closer to Maria..? She took him to vet..I didn't watch closely that bit..

I just felt sorry for the poor dog..he must have been so confused...The actress playing Maria is really bad in acting..made it so much worse.

----------


## mariba

Did that Oz really have cancer or was it just another Caz's plan to get closer to Maria..? She took him to vet..I didn't watch closely that bit..

I just felt sorry for the poor dog..he must have been so confused...The actress playing Maria is really bad in acting..made it so much worse.

----------


## Perdita

> Did that Oz really have cancer or was it just another Caz's plan to get closer to Maria..? She took him to vet..I didn't watch closely that bit..
> 
> I just felt sorry for the poor dog..he must have been so confused...The actress playing Maria is really bad in acting..made it so much worse.


The vet came to their house to put him to sleep, surely he would not have done that if he did not know hat the dog had cancer?

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> someone really needs to have a strong word with the duplication monkeys


You can usually avoid double posting by using the "Go Advanced" option instead of "Post Quick Reply".  It's an unfortunate bug in the software of this forum.

----------

Perdita (30-09-2016), Snagglepus (30-09-2016), Splashy (01-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I really enjoyed seeing Todd drop his facade and reveal his true feelings to Billy at the hospital.  And at last we got to hear why Todd returned from London so bitter and twisted!  I was slightly disappointed that it wasn't something more juicy than being dumped (I was imagining perhaps he'd accidentally killed someone in a hit and run and been ravaged by the guilt ever since lol), but then I've known someone who became so bitter after being dumped that he treated all woman as disposable playthings from thereon in, so Todd's story is in fact very believable.

I'm very glad his return to the dark side prompted by being rejected didn't last long after all.  He and Billy still love each other so much that it's only a matter of time before they get together again.  It's good that Billy won't take him straight back because Todd has to know that he's no pushover for a relationship to work.




> I thought Billy was on Phelan and Eileen's side, telling Todd he was wrong and being paranoid or did something happen to change his view that I maybe missed and he believes Todd now


I think he half believed Todd, but there has been a definite jump between the conversations we saw between Todd and Billy about Phelan, and Billy warning Eileen.




> I hope he does apologise Billy suits being a vicar. I hope he goes back to what he loves


I don't know if I've missed an episode, but the last thing I saw was Billy having doubts about being a vicar.  Now he's taken a break from it?




> That scene did nothing for me. I was expecting to cry my eyes out, but it was just so "meh". I don't know if it was the acting or cringeyness of it all, or the fact that it came right after the amazing Holly storyline on Emmerdale. It just all fell flat for me.


I agree the scene of Ozzy's death fell flat.  I'm a terrible softy over animals so I was expecting to be howling.  Perhaps all the talking and singing destroyed the emotion for me.  I (like many of you I'm sure) have had to have several beloved terminally ill pets put down and I was always far too traumatised to carry on a conversation while it was happening.  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

The same applied to me .. HollyÂ´s death moved me very much ... Ozzy not at all ... but then we have hardly seen the dog until he suddenly needed to be taken to the vet and vet says he needs to be put down the next day?  And Samia canÂ´t act for toffee so does not make it any more believable  :Sad:

----------

tammyy2j (01-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Internet says Corrie fans breaking down over scenes of his death,

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016), Perdita (30-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Good Lord, the dog is not dead in real life .. :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016), parkerman (30-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

So do we believe Phelan truly loves Eileen?  He's stated so a couple of times recently and appeared to be completely sincere about it, but I'm finding it a bit hard to believe.  The Phelan who ripped off Owen and blackmailed Anna into sex wasn't capable of love as far as I'm concerned - but could Kate Oates be attempting to soften him slightly?  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

> So do we believe Phelan truly loves Eileen?  He's stated so a couple of times recently and appeared to be completely sincere about it, but I'm finding it a bit hard to believe.  The Phelan who ripped off Owen and blackmailed Anna into sex wasn't capable of love as far as I'm concerned - but could Kate Oates be attempting to soften him slightly?


I am sorry but I don't think he really loves her, he needs to keep Todd on side somehow 

It is great that everyone on the street has money to invest in one of these flats  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016), lizann (01-10-2016), LouiseP (01-10-2016), parkerman (02-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It is great that everyone on the street has money to invest in one of these flats


And that they're all prepared to wait months for their new homes to be built when there's probably dozens of flats/houses for sale in the immediate area.  At least they had David point out the incongruity of Sarah doing this - but I notice she didn't give a sensible reply!

----------

lizann (01-10-2016), LouiseP (01-10-2016), parkerman (02-10-2016), swmc66 (01-10-2016)

----------


## livden

So Todd finally did the right thing an apologized to Billy. Good for him. I'm glad they're back together. I don't think it will last though. Todd is hiding the scam from him and when Billy finds out he will dump him again. It's so obvious. I think "no secrets" was foreshadowing, just like with Sarah's "don't mess it up".

----------

LouiseP (01-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He has to lie to keep himself alive and Eileen. Billy knowing too much will put him at risk. He can explain that later.  It's crazy how people are putting down 15k deposits and not getting mortgage advice. Sarah would not be able to get a flat in Manchester with a few shifts in a pub and Â£15.000. I know how hard it was for me to get on the property ladder 23 years ago in London when it was'nt crazy prices then. 
I think Kate Oates is trying to confuse about Phelan by maybe showing another side. I often thought how he let his ex kick him out and leave him with nothing without seeking revenge. I know he deserved it but that does not hold a character like Phelan back.  He does not want anyone dead over the scam.

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016), livden (01-10-2016), Perdita (01-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He has to lie to keep himself alive and Eileen. Billy knowing too much will put him at risk. He can explain that later.  It's crazy how people are putting down 15k deposits and not getting mortgage advice. Sarah would not be able to get a flat in Manchester with a few shifts in a pub and Â£15.000. I know how hard it was for me to get on the property ladder 23 years ago in London when it was'nt crazy prices then. 
I think Kate Oates is trying to confuse about Phelan by maybe showing another side. I often thought how he let his ex kick him out and leave him with nothing without seeking revenge. I know he deserved it but that does not hold a character like Phelan back.  He does not want anyone dead over the scam.

----------


## livden

> He has to lie to keep himself alive and Eileen. Billy knowing too much will put him at risk. He can explain that later.  It's crazy how people are putting down 15k deposits and not getting mortgage advice. Sarah would not be able to get a flat in Manchester with a few shifts in a pub and Â£15.000. I know how hard it was for me to get on the property ladder 23 years ago in London when it was'nt crazy prices then. 
> I think Kate Oates is trying to confuse about Phelan by maybe showing another side. I often thought how he let his ex kick him out and leave him with nothing without seeking revenge. I know he deserved it but that does not hold a character like Phelan back.  He does not want anyone dead over the scam.


I agree. What surprises me the most about all of this is that she is making Phelan more nuanced. I wonder if she is trying to redeem him. Maybe he will be the one saving Todd, sacrificing his own life? And yeah you're right Todd can explain to Billy that they threatened him and he couldn't get out. But it still doesn't change the fact that he went into the scam willingly. I don't see how he'll be able to explain that away.

----------


## Dazzle

I think Kate Oates may be trying to redeem Phelan enough to make him a long term character rather than someone out-and-out evil who has a short shelf life on the street.  I don't blame Kate if that's her intention because Connor McIntyre is a good and entertaining actor plus he works very well as a partner for Eileen and an antagonist for Todd.

However, if the intention is to redeem him enough to stick around, I'm going to have trouble forgetting what he did to Anna...  :Thumbsdown:

----------

livden (01-10-2016), parkerman (02-10-2016), Perdita (01-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

I don't know if anyone else thinks that this Def's woman(always forget her name...the blondie..) is quite creepy with his kids..? What did she mean by revenge? Is she planning to do something...Mary looked worried..I think she's not nice at all, never liked her.

Thank God, Maria is off for few episodes(I hope!!)

Todd will be a hero..And go David-get Macca!!! (always think of Paul McCartney... :Big Grin:  )

----------

LouiseP (02-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

I don't know if anyone else thinks that this Def's woman(always forget her name...the blondie..) is quite creepy with his kids..? What did she mean by revenge? Is she planning to do something...Mary looked worried..I think she's not nice at all, never liked her.

Thank God, Maria is off for few episodes(I hope!!)

Todd will be a hero..And go David-get Macca!!! (always think of Paul McCartney... :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't know if anyone else thinks that this Def's woman(always forget her name...the blondie..) is quite creepy with his kids..? What did she mean by revenge? Is she planning to do something...Mary looked worried..I think she's not nice at all, never liked her.


I'm pretty sure Erica just meant a jokey revenge in the same vein as the trick played on her.  Mary was unhappy about it because she thought the conflict between Erica and the kids was over.  She seems to enjoy working in the flower shop and having some independence from the kids.

----------

flappinfanny (02-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I don't know if anyone else thinks that this Def's woman(always forget her name...the blondie..) is quite creepy with his kids..? What did she mean by revenge? Is she planning to do something...Mary looked worried..I think she's not nice at all, never liked her.
> 
> *Thank God, Maria is off for few episodes*(I hope!!)
> 
> Todd will be a hero..And go David-get Macca!!! (always think of Paul McCartney... )


I donÂ´t think she will be off screen for long as Caz will have called the UK  Home Office to tell them about the bogus marriage between Maria and Pablo

----------


## Dazzle

One of the many recurring complaints I read online about Corrie is that it's so old fashioned and needs bringing into the modern world.   Therefore, I was pleased to see very modern technology used twice during Friday's episodes: Gemma's contactless payment in the Rovers (has anyone ever paid for drinks with anything other than cash in the Rovers before?) and Caz using a voice command on her phone.

----------

flappinfanny (02-10-2016), lizann (01-10-2016), Perdita (01-10-2016), swmc66 (01-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> One of the many recurring complaints I read online about Corrie is that it's so old fashioned and needs bringing into the modern world.   Therefore, I was pleased to see very modern technology used twice during Friday's episodes: Gemma's contactless payment in the Rovers (has anyone ever paid for drinks with anything other than cash in the Rovers before?) and Caz using a voice command on her phone.


Yes, I noticed that too and was well impressed

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016), flappinfanny (02-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I think Dev's kids are not all innocent especially the girl she will give Tracy a run for her money later.

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016), flappinfanny (02-10-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I think Dev's kids are not all innocent especially the girl she will give Tracy a run for her money later.


As Gloria said Asda and Aldi.   :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (02-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I was pleased to see very modern technology used...during Friday's episodes: Gemma's contactless payment in the Rovers.


I think that might have been under pressure from Visa to up their product placement profile a bit!

As far as the flats go, it is, of course, just another of these totally unrealistic storylines. Where did Vinny and Phelan get all the money that would be needed to buy that complex for development? The size of it would run into millions. Why has practically everyone in the Street suddenly decided they need a flat and that it has to be there? Why has no-one involved a solicitor in looking over the contract? And many other points as raised above by various people. But, hey ho, that's the Corrie we all know and love....

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2016), Perdita (02-10-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> One of the many recurring complaints I read online about Corrie is that it's so old fashioned and needs bringing into the modern world.   Therefore, I was pleased to see very modern technology used twice during Friday's episodes: Gemma's contactless payment in the Rovers (has anyone ever paid for drinks with anything other than cash in the Rovers before?) and Caz using a voice command on her phone.


How does voice command work then ? I was baffled by that ! I use contactless through but always terrified of losing my card . Someone could have a whale of a time with it in different shops.

----------


## parkerman

> How does voice command work then ? I was baffled by that ! I use contactless through but always terrified of losing my card . Someone could have a whale of a time with it in different shops.


Just tell Siri or Cortana what you want and they do it for you. 

I use Contactless payment whenever I can. It's just so easy.

----------


## Dazzle

> How does voice command work then ? I was baffled by that ! I use contactless through but always terrified of losing my card . Someone could have a whale of a time with it in different shops.


I've never used voice command myself but I do know that on Android phones it works by the saying "OK Google" and then asking a question.  Here's a list of examples of facts you can ask Google that I've copy and pasted from the page I link to below:

*Find the time:* "What time is it in London?"

*Check the weather:* "Do I need a jacket today?" or "What's the weather like tomorrow morning?"
*
Answer trivia questions:* "Where was Albert Einstein born?" or "How old is Beyonce?"
*
Get stock prices:* "What's the Google stock price?" (Disclaimer about financial data)
*
Calculate the tip:* "What's the tip for 42 dollars?"
*
Translate words or phrases:* "How do you say cucumber in Spanish?"

*Define a word:* "What does gluttony mean?"

*Convert between units:* "What's 16 ounces in pounds?"

*Solve a math problem:* "What's the square root of 2209?"

*Track a package from your Gmail order confirmation:* "Where's my package?"
*
Search within apps on your device:* "Search for thai food on Yelp."

https://support.google.com/websearch...DAndroid&hl=en

I think what you can ask your phone to do or find out for you via voice command is pretty much limited to your imagination.  You can also do similar on iPhones but as I don't have one I don't know anything about that!

As for contactless payments you should get your money back if your card's stolen just as you would for traditional payments.


Edited to add:  I cross-posted with parkerman's for more succinct explanation  :Embarrassment:

----------

parkerman (02-10-2016)

----------


## alan45

> I think that might have been under pressure from Visa to up their product placement profile a bit!
> 
> As far as the flats go, it is, of course, just another of these totally unrealistic storylines. Where did Vinny and Phelan get all the money that would be needed to buy that complex for development? The size of it would run into millions. Why has practically everyone in the Street suddenly decided they need a flat and that it has to be there? Why has no-one involved a solicitor in looking over the contract? And many other points as raised above by various people. But, hey ho, that's the Corrie we all know and love....


All that aside.  where are they hoping to get mortgages from.   Sarah Lou hardly makes a fortune.  You are correct. The whole storyline is implausible.  Phelen even had to "borrow" his share to go into partnership with Vinnie.

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2016), parkerman (02-10-2016), swmc66 (03-10-2016), tammyy2j (04-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> All that aside.  where are they hoping to get mortgages from.   Sarah Lou hardly makes a fortune.  You are correct. The whole storyline is implausible.  Phelen even had to "borrow" his share to go into partnership with Vinnie.


The Sarah Louise part of this storyline is particularly nonsensical.  How she'll pay the rest of what she thinks she's going to owe on the flat doesn't appear to have occurred to her.  As a single mother of two and part-time barmaid I'd have thought her likelihood of getting a mortgage to cover it is very low.

I don't know anything about this so might be talking complete rubbish (not unusual for me  :Stick Out Tongue: ) but perhaps Vinny would have borrowed most of the money to buy the dilapidated building (which of course he'd have no intention of repaying) or there may be other investors on board expecting to make a killing when the flats are sold.

----------

tammyy2j (04-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I cross-posted with parkerman's for more succinct explanation


Yes, but you actually explained it. I'm sure Louise learnt much more from your post than mine.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> The Sarah Louise part of this storyline is particularly nonsensical.  How she'll pay the rest of what she thinks she's going to owe on the flat doesn't appear to have occurred to her.  As a single mother of two and part-time barmaid I'd have thought her likelihood of getting a mortgage to cover it is very low.
> 
> I don't know anything about this so might be talking complete rubbish (not unusual for me ) but perhaps Vinny would have borrowed most of the money to buy the dilapidated building (which of course he'd have no intention of repaying) or there may be other investors on board expecting to make a killing when the flats are sold.


Has Vinnie or Phelan actually shown proof they own the building ?? As far as I know they had some cardboard model made up to show what it should look like, Eileen has been round it but was warned that Health and Safety would not be happy if they knew ....  I agree with other comments that mortgages seem to be assumed to come flying through everyoneÂ´s doors regardless of income

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2016), livden (02-10-2016), swmc66 (03-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Has Vinnie or Phelan actually shown proof they own the building ?? As far as I know they had some cardboard model made up to show what it should look like, Eileen has been round it but was warned that Health and Safety would not be happy if they knew ....  I agree with other comments that mortgages seem to be assumed to come flying through everyoneÂ´s doors regardless of income


 They got Planning permission from the Council......come to think of it that doesn't prove anything given Corrie's knowledge of how Councils work.

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2016), Perdita (02-10-2016), swmc66 (03-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> *Has Vinnie or Phelan actually shown proof they own the building ??* As far as I know they had some cardboard model made up to show what it should look like, Eileen has been round it but was warned that Health and Safety would not be happy if they knew ....  I agree with other comments that mortgages seem to be assumed to come flying through everyoneÂ´s doors regardless of income


That's a good point!  They could have done some research and laid claim to the building safe in the knowledge nobody else would come forward to say otherwise at least in the near future.  I would hope that real councils check these things, but who knows with Corrie's fantasy version?

----------


## livden

> Has Vinnie or Phelan actually shown proof they own the building ?? As far as I know they had some cardboard model made up to show what it should look like, Eileen has been round it but was warned that Health and Safety would not be happy if they knew ....  I agree with other comments that mortgages seem to be assumed to come flying through everyoneÂ´s doors regardless of income


In my country you need to pay 15 % of what the apartment/house costs just to get a loan to cover the 85 %.

----------


## parkerman

> That's a good point!  They could have done some research and laid claim to the building safe in the knowledge nobody else would come forward to say otherwise at least in the near future.  I would hope that real councils check these things, but who knows with Corrie's fantasy version?


Strange as it seems you can apply for planning permission on buildings you don't own but you have to show some proof from the actual owners that you have a right to make the alterations or that a sale is going through. Any council should thoroughly check ownership or permission. That is one of the reasons planning permission for a development like this would normally take several months. Of course in Corrie, permission was all done and dusted in a couple of weeks.

Edit: P.S. It's not difficult for the Council to check ownership with the Land Registry.

----------

alan45 (03-10-2016), Dazzle (02-10-2016), Perdita (02-10-2016), RogerOver (04-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

A lot of these scams happen so there must be some loopholes somewhere. When he showed Eileen the premises I thought he had borrowed the keys from the owner. 
There is no way vinny would have bought the premises . He was desperate to get Eileens money so had nothing as far as I am concerned.
Sarah has nothing to prove earnings over last few months. She's probably been signing on.

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

A lot of these scams happen so there must be some loopholes somewhere. When he showed Eileen the premises I thought he had borrowed the keys from the owner. 
There is no way vinny would have bought the premises . He was desperate to get Eileens money so had nothing as far as I am concerned.
Sarah has nothing to prove earnings over last few months. She's probably been signing on.

----------


## RogerOver

> Sarah has nothing to prove earnings over last few months. She's probably been signing on.


Ha ha! There you go, bringing reality into it!

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016), parkerman (04-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm wondering how Eileen had access to the flat development account?

----------

tammyy2j (04-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I'm wondering how Eileen had access to the flat development account?


That thought had crossed my mind too. Didn't Eileen transfer the money to Dr Evil's bank account? I didn't remember anything being mentioned at the time about "joint access" to include Eileen?

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016), tammyy2j (04-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I'm wondering how Eileen had access to the flat development account?


That thought had crossed my mind too. Didn't Eileen transfer the money to Dr Evil's bank account? I didn't remember anything being mentioned at the time about "joint access" to include Eileen?

----------


## Dazzle

> That thought had crossed my mind too. Didn't Eileen transfer the money to Dr Evil's bank account? I didn't remember anything being mentioned at the time about "joint access" to include Eileen?


She did indeed transfer the money.  It seems to me just about the last thing Phelan and Vinny would do would be to allow Eileen access to their money!

----------

lizann (04-10-2016), parkerman (04-10-2016), Perdita (04-10-2016), RogerOver (04-10-2016), tammyy2j (04-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> She did indeed transfer the money.  It seems to me just about the last thing Phelan and Vinny would do would be to allow Eileen access to their money!


"Their money". Very witty!

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016), Perdita (04-10-2016), tammyy2j (04-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> She did indeed transfer the money.  It seems to me just about the last thing Phelan and Vinny would do would be to allow Eileen access to their money!


"Their money". Very witty!

----------


## Dazzle

> "Their money". Very witty!


That was completely unintentional unfortunately.  :Big Grin:

----------

RogerOver (04-10-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

The footballer sketch was embarrassing, expected from the pint pulling buffoon with the stupid face pulling but not from Tim.

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016), flappinfanny (06-10-2016), kittymac (06-10-2016), lizann (04-10-2016), parkerman (04-10-2016), Perdita (04-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> The footballer sketch was embarrassing, expected from the pint pulling buffoon with the stupid face pulling but not from Tim.


 So there's this star footballer, voted best footballer for three years, marrying a Caribbean model and they go to Michelle to plan their wedding! 

Right!  :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016), flappinfanny (06-10-2016), lizann (04-10-2016), mariba (04-10-2016), Perdita (04-10-2016), Snagglepus (04-10-2016), tammyy2j (04-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> The footballer sketch was embarrassing, expected from the pint pulling buffoon with the stupid face pulling but not from Tim.


Steve and Tim were really cringeworthy in those scenes (unfortunately it appears that buffoon Steve brings Tim down to his level) but I thought the actor playing the footballer was very good.  He should be brought back as a permanent character.




> So there's this star footballer, voted best footballer for three years, marrying a Caribbean model and they go to Michelle to plan their wedding! 
> 
> Right!


Exactly what I thought, and to make it even more unlikely he had to go out of his way to come to the Rovers rather than her visit his home!  

I wouldn't have thought an old-fashioned back street pub would be the image a wannabe sophisticated wedding planner would want to project.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (06-10-2016), lizann (04-10-2016), parkerman (04-10-2016), Perdita (04-10-2016), Snagglepus (04-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So there's this star footballer, voted best footballer for three years, marrying a Caribbean model and they go to Michelle to plan their wedding! 
> 
> Right!


Who works her business out of a pub  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016), flappinfanny (06-10-2016), lizann (04-10-2016), parkerman (04-10-2016), Perdita (04-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> The Sarah Louise part of this storyline is particularly nonsensical.  How she'll pay the rest of what she thinks she's going to owe on the flat doesn't appear to have occurred to her.  As a single mother of two and part-time barmaid I'd have thought her likelihood of getting a mortgage to cover it is very low.
> 
> I don't know anything about this so might be talking complete rubbish (not unusual for me ) but perhaps Vinny would have borrowed most of the money to buy the dilapidated building (which of course he'd have no intention of repaying) or there may be other investors on board expecting to make a killing when the flats are sold.


Sean has two jobs and still lives as a lodger now of Norris

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016), flappinfanny (06-10-2016), swmc66 (04-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

There was a footballer shown going in pound land not long ago cannot remember who it was. Papers went a bit crazy reporting it. Some people are still careful with money even when they make it rich. I hear J K Rowling regularly gets the bus.

----------


## parkerman

> There was a footballer shown going in pound land not long ago cannot remember who it was. Papers went a bit crazy reporting it. Some people are still careful with money even when they make it rich.


 And why did the press go a bit crazy?

----------


## swmc66

John Terry and Frank Lampard. They are too rich to go to these shops apparently

----------

Perdita (05-10-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

All this football mullarkey is a load of old tosh and its not even funny. Nice bit of free advertising for the BBC and Strictly for Saturday from Norris. 7.  :Big Grin: 

I suppose the best thing you can say about Corrie at the mo is, it is a harmless easy watch and the 22 minute episodes do go quite quickly, its not too taxing, which is what you want at 7:30, on a dark autumn evening.

----------

Dazzle (06-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> All this football mullarkey is a load of old tosh and its not even funny. Nice bit of free advertising for the BBC and Strictly for Saturday from Norris. 7. 
> 
> I suppose the best thing you can say about Corrie at the mo is, it is a harmless easy watch and the 22 minute episodes do go quite quickly, its not too taxing, which is what you want at 7:30, on a dark autumn evening.


I think Corrie's pretty good at the moment (football malarkey aside  :Big Grin: ).  I'm finding both the effect of Kylie's murder on David and the flat scam storyline compelling.

I'm very glad that my fears that Kate Oates is trying to soften Phelan don't appear to have been borne out.  He's obviously intending to abscond with Vinny and all the money, leaving the Grimshaws broke. I suppose he still has time to redeem himself however...

----------

Perdita (06-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Looks like he is going to do a runner. I hope he succeeds that will wipe the smile off Eileens face......until she gets her next fella. Which will be shortly after. Maybe he will be a a copper this time in the shape of the family liaison officer or the bank manager who helps her deal with the fraud. In real life she s very nice

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I'm very glad that my fears that Kate Oates is trying to soften Phelan don't appear to have been borne out.  He's obviously intending to abscond with Vinny and all the money, leaving the Grimshaws broke. I suppose he still has time to redeem himself however...


Phelan redeem himself? That's an oxymoron if ever I saw one! I'd rather refer to him as Dr Evil.

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

I think David's storyline is getting bit too dark..

----------


## swmc66

I agree. Sounds like he is going to kill himself as well as the kids in the process of revenge

----------


## LouiseP

It is a horrible storyline.

----------


## Perdita

Jack P Shepherd has just signed another contract for a year, so I doubt he is going to kill himself nor the kids

----------

parkerman (07-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Good but that's because his family stop him. It is a daft storyline as David would never think of harming his kids.

----------


## Dazzle

> Phelan redeem himself? That's an oxymoron if ever I saw one! I'd rather refer to him as Dr Evil.


I agree lol.  What I should have said is that he could redeem himself (at least in the eyes of most of the street residents) enough to stay on as a longer term character.

  Spoiler:    Which it looks like is going to happen as Connor McIntyre has just had his contract extended

----------

RogerOver (07-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I agree lol.  What I should have said is that he could redeem himself (at least in the eyes of most of the street residents) enough to stay on as a longer term character.


Oh right, well maneuvered there!

Just doing a search on Connor McIntyre (Phelan). He was apparently in Corro in the 1960s. Anyone care to shed some light on this?

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I agree lol.  What I should have said is that he could redeem himself (at least in the eyes of most of the street residents) enough to stay on as a longer term character.


Oh right, well maneuvered there!

Just doing a search on Connor McIntyre (Phelan). He was apparently in Corro in the 1960s. Anyone care to shed some light on this?

----------


## Dazzle

> Just doing a search on Connor McIntyre (Phelan). He was apparently in Corro in the 1960s. Anyone care to shed some light on this?


Wouldn't he have been a child in the 60s?

If you've been looking at IMDB they always put the start date in brackets after the title of the show.  When they state Connor McIntyre is known for Coronation Street (1960) that date refers to when Coronation Street started and not to when Connor McIntyre appeared in it.  It's confusing to say the least.

----------

RogerOver (07-10-2016), Splashy (07-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> Wouldn't he have been a child in the 60s?
> 
> If you've been looking at IMDB they always put the start date in brackets after the title of the show.  When they state Connor McIntyre is known for Coronation Street (1960) that date refers to when Coronation Street started and not to when Connor McIntyre appeared in it.  It's confusing to say the least.


You've put me right in a few seconds there, thanks. Fancy me misunderstanding the IMDB page there. 
Yes, I obviously did think that was his first starring role in Corro - assuming he wasn't starring as someone's baby for a while! Ken didn't babysit, him did he?

Note to self: Must try harder, pay more attention in class.

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2016), parkerman (07-10-2016), Splashy (07-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> Wouldn't he have been a child in the 60s?
> 
> If you've been looking at IMDB they always put the start date in brackets after the title of the show.  When they state Connor McIntyre is known for Coronation Street (1960) that date refers to when Coronation Street started and not to when Connor McIntyre appeared in it.  It's confusing to say the least.


You've put me right in a few seconds there, thanks. Fancy me misunderstanding the IMDB page there. 
Yes, I obviously did think that was his first starring role in Corro - assuming he wasn't starring as someone's baby for a while! Ken didn't babysit, him did he?

Note to self: Must try harder, pay more attention in class.

----------


## Dazzle

> You've put me right in a few seconds there, thanks. Fancy me misunderstanding the IMDB page there. 
> Yes, I obviously did think that was his first starring role in Corro - assuming he wasn't starring as someone's baby for a while! Ken didn't babysit, him did he?
> 
> Note to self: Must try harder, pay more attention in class.


I've been caught out by it before and I'm sure we're not the only ones.  :Big Grin:

----------

Splashy (07-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Please will someone puncture that football and transfer Tommy Orpington to somewhere like Exeter or Plymouth.

----------

Snagglepus (07-10-2016), swmc66 (08-10-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Terrible acting from Buffoon MacDonald.

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2016), flappinfanny (08-10-2016), parkerman (07-10-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Please will someone puncture that football and transfer Tommy Orpington to somewhere like Exeter or Plymouth.


thats fighting talk Parkerman, none of us south coasters want the twonk..   :Cartman:  :Rotfl:

----------

flappinfanny (08-10-2016), parkerman (08-10-2016), swmc66 (08-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I just can't rave enough about Jack P Shepherd's intense performance as the grief-stricken David at the moment!  :Clap:

----------

alan45 (08-10-2016), flappinfanny (08-10-2016), lizann (08-10-2016), parkerman (08-10-2016), Splashy (08-10-2016), swmc66 (08-10-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Terrible acting from Buffoon MacDonald.


It was appallingly bad, the whole scene with Tim and Kevin and that bloke from Hollyoaks was embarrassing.

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2016), parkerman (08-10-2016), Splashy (08-10-2016), swmc66 (08-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It was appallingly bad, the whole scene with Tim and Kevin and that bloke from Hollyoaks was embarrassing.


Steve McDonald is one of the most ruined Corrie characters of recent times - right up there with Gail. Both have been turned from decently acted, interesting and realistic characters to clownish buffoons. Steve in particular has been a long time favourite of mine ever since his days of being a slightly edgy and amoral young man, but I'm finding it impossible to find anything positive to say about him any more.

He and Tim fawning over the footballer (who I thought was Oscar winning material in comparison to those two idiots) were just embarrassing. It came across like big kids playing up for the camera not actors doing a scene.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

flappinfanny (10-10-2016), parkerman (08-10-2016), Snagglepus (08-10-2016), Splashy (08-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I watch Corro because it's just so funny! The embarrassing idiots make me smile. One of the other things that made me smile was that after Freddie's "two left feet" dancing accident with Norris a few days ago, last night we had:

Tyrone: You could always stop at ours for a bit if you like.

Freddie: I'll be fine.

Tyrone: Just for a week until you find your feet.

Does no one else spot these gems, or do I need to get out more?

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2016), LouiseP (08-10-2016), parkerman (08-10-2016), Perdita (08-10-2016), Splashy (08-10-2016), swmc66 (08-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

edit: double post

----------


## Perdita

> edit: double post


  When you use the Go Advanced option for posting it only posts once  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2016), Splashy (08-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> When you use the Go Advanced option for posting it only posts once


Okey kokey, thanks. I'm doing that now, I'll try and remember in the future too.
I did contact the webmaster, who just said it was a known bug in the system, but didn't mention about the Go Advanced option.

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2016), Perdita (08-10-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

:Wal2l: Steve Macdonald is still a very credible actor. He has just been allowed to get away with this buffoonery and face pulling by the director who has allowed him to overact. It is the directors job to monitor the acting and the same goes for Gail. She has been allowed to do her village idiot act for too long  and gets away with it. Director -DO YOUR JOB. Plus I might add, the scriptwriters for writing such pathetic storylines such as this football stuff. Why ?

It maybe Steve's way of protesting . Who knows? I have heard that some of the cast are not at all happy with the way their characters are written.

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2016), parkerman (08-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Does no one else spot these gems, or do I need to get out more?


No you don't need to get out more!  :Big Grin: 

I must admit I missed the joke you mentioned above but I do notice many funny quips in Corrie still. I'm a big fan of them - it's poorly acted slapstick that I find cringeworthy.

----------

parkerman (08-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Steve Macdonald is still a very credible actor. He has just been allowed to get away with this buffoonery and face pulling by the director who has allowed him to overact. It is the directors job to monitor the acting and the same goes for Gail. She has been allowed to do her village idiot act for too long  and gets away with it. Director -DO YOUR JOB. Plus I might add, the scriptwriters for writing such pathetic storylines such as this football stuff. Why ?
> 
> It maybe Steve's way of protesting . Who knows? I have heard that some of the cast are not at all happy with the way their characters are written.


Yes I agree that Simon Gregson (and Helen Worth of course) can act when he puts his mind to it. Steve wouldn't have been a long time favourite of mine otherwise, and he proved he's still capable in the depression storyline. 

I don't know why but multiple producers and directors have allowed Steve's clown act and face pulling to become his defining characteristic over the past few years.  :Wal2l:

----------


## LouiseP

> No you don't need to get out more! 
> 
> I must admit I missed the joke you mentioned above but I do notice many funny quips in Corrie still. I'm a big fan of them - it's poorly acted slapstick that I find cringeworthy.


Yes, I got the joke. I was just surprised that no-one on screen seemed to get it . It just passed over their heads. Maybe it was not meant to be a joke, I thought..

----------


## LouiseP

> No you don't need to get out more! 
> 
> I must admit I missed the joke you mentioned above but I do notice many funny quips in Corrie still. I'm a big fan of them - it's poorly acted slapstick that I find cringeworthy.


Yes, I got the joke. I was just surprised that no-one on screen seemed to get it . It just passed over their heads. Maybe it was not meant to be a joke, I thought..

----------


## RogerOver

Oh, come on! There are loads of times when I've seen jokes done deadpan - it's absolultely superb when that happens!

This is my favourite of all time, even though it's not from Corro, but Eastenders twenty years ago:
Lou Beale was in hospital with some minor complaint or other. Her grandson Mark, in his teens was visiting her. Grandma was worried if her cat was being looked after properly by her grandson. He assured her he was doing a good job, but did ask why it was called "Mandu", to which grandma replied that it was, "named after that place in the Far East." The line was delivered deadpan, and immediately cut to the next scene. 

I was rolling on the floor at this.
The next day at work I mentioned the episode to some soap-opera addicts. No one had noticed the Kathmandu joke, or even understood it

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> I don't know why but multiple producers and directors have allowed Steve's clown act and face pulling to become his defining characteristic over the past few years.


I noticed it started not long after Fred Elliott died/left.

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Oh, come on! There are loads of times when I've seen jokes done deadpan - it's absolultely superb when that happens!
> 
> This is my favourite of all time, even though it's not from Corro, but Eastenders twenty years ago:
> Lou Beale was in hospital with some minor complaint or other. Her grandson Mark, in his teens was visiting her. Grandma was worried if her cat was being looked after properly by her grandson. He assured her he was doing a good job, but did ask why it was called "Mandu", to which grandma replied that it was, "named after that place in the Far East." The line was delivered deadpan, and immediately cut to the next scene. 
> 
> I was rolling on the floor at this.
> The next day at work I mentioned the episode to some soap-opera addicts. No one had noticed the Kathmandu joke, or even understood it


Yes, I know that! I didn't mean that jokes were never made dead pan . What I meant was that if they are delivered dead pan usually they get a laugh from the listeners or a snort or a groan . There was nothing from the others.

----------


## LouiseP

> Oh, come on! There are loads of times when I've seen jokes done deadpan - it's absolultely superb when that happens!
> 
> This is my favourite of all time, even though it's not from Corro, but Eastenders twenty years ago:
> Lou Beale was in hospital with some minor complaint or other. Her grandson Mark, in his teens was visiting her. Grandma was worried if her cat was being looked after properly by her grandson. He assured her he was doing a good job, but did ask why it was called "Mandu", to which grandma replied that it was, "named after that place in the Far East." The line was delivered deadpan, and immediately cut to the next scene. 
> 
> I was rolling on the floor at this.
> The next day at work I mentioned the episode to some soap-opera addicts. No one had noticed the Kathmandu joke, or even understood it


I remember the Kathmandu joke too ! I don't watch Eastenders now but remember that with Lou  Beale.

----------

RogerOver (08-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Cat Mandu!  :Rotfl: 




> Yes, I got the joke. I was just surprised that no-one on screen seemed to get it . It just passed over their heads. Maybe it was not meant to be a joke, I thought..


Many (if not most) of the witty comments made go unnoticed by others in the scene.

----------


## lizann

what is david planning, only storyline interesting me 

 cant muster any care and sympathy for michelle/steve/leanne and again faye and new lad storyline with screeching anna, maybe put on her pill

----------


## lizann

what is david planning, only storyline interesting me 

 cant muster any care and sympathy for michelle/steve/leanne and again faye and new lad storyline with screeching anna, maybe put on her pill

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2016), mariba (10-10-2016), tammyy2j (10-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Exactly Faye hardly wants to go through that again herself. What's with Leanne always holding and stroking her stomach? Is that so we remember she is pregnant?

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2016), lizann (10-10-2016), LouiseP (11-10-2016), mariba (10-10-2016), tammyy2j (10-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

I was just waiting when is anyone going to mention Amy? Would be first one in my mind as a parent, the child I already have.. And what does Steve mean he doesn't take the test??! Idiot! 
Screeching Anna is painful to watch.. How did she ever manage to adopt Faye? She should be living with Sally &Tim...

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), Glen1 (10-10-2016), lizann (10-10-2016), Splashy (12-10-2016), swmc66 (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (10-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

I was just waiting when is anyone going to mention Amy? Would be first one in my mind as a parent, the child I already have.. And what does Steve mean he doesn't take the test??! Idiot! 
Screeching Anna is painful to watch.. How did she ever manage to adopt Faye? She should be living with Sally &Tim...

----------


## lizann

yes steve should be talking to tracy about amy

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), Glen1 (10-10-2016), Splashy (12-10-2016), swmc66 (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (10-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kym's acting as Michelle is just as bad as Samia as Maria

----------


## swmc66

None of them have had complications from birth.

----------

lizann (11-10-2016), Perdita (11-10-2016), Splashy (12-10-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Kym's acting as Michelle is just as bad as Samia as Maria


Actually I thought Michelle's acting was ok last night. I could feel her torment.

----------


## Perdita

The news must have come as a shock but it is only a possibility at this moment in time.  The first thing I would have done is make an appointment with the doctor, which on Corrie is usually possible within a couple of hours and get expert opinion on what it could mean and get tests done asap.

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), Splashy (12-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

steve should get the test and inform tracy and amy

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), Perdita (11-10-2016), Splashy (12-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

The first thought I would have imagined to come into Steve's mind is ' Oh well, Amy is fine so maybe I'm ok' ! But it took his mum to remember Amy at all!!! Not very realistic in my opinion..

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), parkerman (11-10-2016), Splashy (12-10-2016), swmc66 (11-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> The first thought I would have imagined to come into Steve's mind is ' Oh well, Amy is fine so maybe I'm ok' ! But it took his mum to remember Amy at all!!! Not very realistic in my opinion..


The news would have come as a shock and we all react differently, especially as Steve is under so much pressure keeping a pregnancy secret from his wife and he had difficulties telling his wife about the possible illness.  He is always running around like a headless chicken so for Steve it is realistic  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder what David was planning to do at the courthouse?

Anna screeching six inches from Faye's face was painful to watch.  I can understand her anger - especially given Faye's already had one accidental pregnancy - but the aggression with which she expresses it is horrible.   :Angry: 

I agree that it was unrealistic - even for Steve - for him not to consider Amy immediately upon hearing Jim's news.  He's always been a good and loving father to her and it's clear that she's a very important part of his life, so his thoughtlessness in this case seemed unnatural to me.

It appears the Sharif adultery storyline has been completely edited out.  It was one of the major stories until a couple of weeks ago and has now disappeared.  I've seen Corrie fans elsewhere suggest that the awful Steve/Tim/footballer storyline last week was a rush job to fill in the gaps left by by cutting it -  which would certainly explain a lot!  I feel a bit guilty about the harshness of my criticism of it now.  :Embarrassment:

----------

parkerman (11-10-2016), Perdita (11-10-2016), Splashy (12-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

When you think there may be something wrong with you it's sometimes hard to confront it head on.

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2016), Ruffed_lemur (12-10-2016), Splashy (12-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> When you think there may be something wrong with you it's sometimes hard to confront it head on.


I would have agreed with that, but in this situation it seeems that everyone and his dog already knows about Steve's problem, making it more difficult to ignore. If only Steve was aware of his predicament, then yes, he could try to shut it out of his mind and do nothing.

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2016), Splashy (12-10-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Anna screaming in the face of her teenage foster kid was awful, Faye needs to get away from that women, Tim needs to step up before Anna does something worse to the kid.

Steves is becoming a sick joke now, which is a shame, Steve was always when you dig deep a good guy, this new Steve is just  a selfish tool. But then him sleeping with Leane never made any sense, he didnt pull her drunkenly in the pub he just popped round to hers and ....she wasnt drunk either?????????

Yeah as I read above, I see why we had this naff footballer story line, poor Kev Steve and Tim, I suspect they were pulled in on their day off to film this dross  :Ninja:   Ah well if it gets an alleged racist off our TV im all for it.

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2016), swmc66 (12-10-2016), tammyy2j (12-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

If Steve was anything normal, he would have got the test done quietly before going to say anything even to Michelle. But he's not, and this is soap so..

----------

parkerman (12-10-2016), swmc66 (12-10-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

I find it staggering that Andy, Steve's twin, was an afterthought and hadn't been told at the same time. It was only Liz mentioning him after Steve had been told and Andy still had yet to be told. Strange.

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2016), lizann (12-10-2016), mariba (14-10-2016), Perdita (12-10-2016)

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> If Steve was anything normal, he would have got the test done quietly before going to say anything even to Michelle. But he's not, and this is soap so..


Many people decide that they would rather not know whether they have inherited a condition or not, just because you think a normal person would do that doesn't mean that's how some else will see things. Steve is also well known for burying his head in the sand about things. It would however be a wise idea for anyone to at least make an appointment to see the doctor and get referred for genetic counselling, as at least then the decision can be discussed. Of course if in reality someone was in Steve's position you would expect them to think about the affect to their children but even if someone decided not to get tested it doesn't mean that the children can't get tested for the condition, so Tracy could get Amy tested if she wanted to as there is the chance she may have the condition. Of course Steve being tested would be easier as if it turned out he didn't have it there wouldn't be any need to test any of his children, but that would be up to Steve and would just hope that he would take into account the possible affect on his children.

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> I find it staggering that Andy, Steve's twin, was an afterthought and hadn't been told at the same time. It was only Liz mentioning him after Steve had been told and Andy still had yet to be told. Strange.


Steve did say to Liz that Jim had told him to tell Andy, which I think is highly inconsiderate of Jim to expect Steve to do that. It is hard enough for someone to take in the possibility that they may have any condition and then to have the responsibility to tell everyone else is a bit unfair. If I was Steve I don't think that telling my twin brother would be my first thought, it would be to try and get my head around the fact there's a possibility that I could have inherited a condition and then worry about the actual impact if you did turn out to have the condition on you and your loved ones.

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> The news must have come as a shock but it is only a possibility at this moment in time.  The first thing I would have done is make an appointment with the doctor, which on Corrie is usually possible within a couple of hours and get expert opinion on what it could mean and get tests done asap.


Certainly going to the doctor's would be a good idea to discuss the option of having a test. However you must be sure of your decision to want the test done before you make it as once you've got the test result you can't un-know it. For many people the decision to have the test would be an easy one but for many people it isn't, which is why I feel doing everything asap isn't always the best thing to do. There is no rush to know the result, neither Steve or Amy show any signs of the condition and there is still months till any of his unborn babies are born so in this instance I see know reason why that decision needs to be rushed.

----------


## Dazzle

> Many people decide that they would rather not know whether they have inherited a condition or not, just because you think a normal person would do that doesn't mean that's how some else will see things. Steve is also well known for burying his head in the sand about things. It would however be a wise idea for anyone to at least make an appointment to see the doctor and get referred for genetic counselling, as at least then the decision can be discussed. Of course if in reality someone was in Steve's position you would expect them to think about the affect to their children but even if someone decided not to get tested it doesn't mean that the children can't get tested for the condition, so Tracy could get Amy tested if she wanted to as there is the chance she may have the condition. Of course Steve being tested would be easier as if it turned out he didn't have it there wouldn't be any need to test any of his children, but that would be up to Steve and would just hope that he would take into account the possible affect on his children.


The trouble in this case is that Steve hasn't been burying his head in the sand - at least not since he told Michelle (and shortly thereafter his mother).  He'd been thinking about and discussing a serious genetic condition he might have inherited with several people, with apparently no thought given to how it might affect his daughter.  For most people with kids, upon hearing devastating news their first thought is how it might affect their offspring.  Given that Steve isn't portrayed as a selfish or negligent father his reaction just doesn't ring true.

Also, his outright refusal to even contemplate having the test only happened when Leanne and Nick got involved. 

I certainly understand that many people upon hearing such devastating news wouldn't be able to face thinking about it for a good while (perhaps even not until there's no other choice), but Steve had already been through and out the other end of that stage before Liz mentioned Amy.

----------

lizann (13-10-2016), mariba (14-10-2016), parkerman (13-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Certainly going to the doctor's would be a good idea to discuss the option of having a test. However you must be sure of your decision to want the test done before you make it as once you've got the test result you can't un-know it. For many people the decision to have the test would be an easy one but for many people it isn't, which is why I feel doing everything asap isn't always the best thing to do. There is no rush to know the result, neither Steve or Amy show any signs of the condition and* there is still months till any of his unborn babies are born so in this instance I see know reason why that decision needs to be rushed*.


The health of your child is a major worry when pregnant.  In my experience, the hormones rushing around my body put the safety of my unborn baby at the forefront of my mind for the whole nine months (and for some time after).  So in Leanne and Michelle's shoes I'd also be desperate to know if there was a possibility of something serious being amiss.

----------

mariba (14-10-2016), parkerman (13-10-2016), Perdita (13-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> The health of your child is a major worry when pregnant.  In my experience, the hormones rushing around my body put the safety of my unborn baby at the forefront of my mind for the whole nine months (and for some time after).  So in Leanne and Michelle's shoes I'd also be desperate to know if there was a possibility of something serious being amiss.


I think in the interest of Amy it is most important  to get a test done .. and I think it is better to get the result sooner rather than later as I donÂ´t think I could live with the uncertainty of any result for too long .. get it over and done with, then deal with whatever rather than burying your head in the sand because you are scared of the result ..

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016), mariba (14-10-2016), parkerman (13-10-2016)

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> The trouble in this case is that Steve hasn't been burying his head in the sand - at least not since he told Michelle (and shortly thereafter his mother).  He'd been thinking about and discussing a serious genetic condition he might have inherited with several people, with apparently no thought given to how it might affect his daughter.  For most people with kids, upon hearing devastating news their first thought is how it might affect their offspring.  Given that Steve isn't portrayed as a selfish or negligent father his reaction just doesn't ring true.
> 
> Also, his outright refusal to even contemplate having the test only happened when Leanne and Nick got involved. 
> 
> I certainly understand that many people upon hearing such devastating news wouldn't be able to face thinking about it for a good while (perhaps even not until there's no other choice), but Steve had already been though and out the other end of that stage before Liz mentioned Amy.


We don't know that he wouldn't have told Tracy himself or that he hadn't thought of Amy at all, and even though I do agree that he probably only said no in that instant because Leanne and Nick were pushing him to get the test done we don't know that he would have on his own accord decided to have the test done. Even if he decided not to have the test it would not have done anything to the situation with Amy as there would be a chance that she would get it anyway and any doctor would take into account it being a possibility whether they knew Steve has it or not. Of course he would have to have told Tracy as it would be wrong for her not to know the risk to Amy but there's nothing that says for certainty that he wasn't going to, he probably wanted to make sure that he had his own head round it first, I certainly would want to make sure I understand the situation myself before letting my child know they could have this condition as how can you explain to a child if you can't even understand it enough yourself. Just because you start to tell a couple of people close to you does not mean that you have got your head anywhere near around it all. He shouldn't even consider not at least seeing a doctor about it as he can't get the information he needs without talking to someone who actually understands the condition. If I was in that position I would wait until I had seen the doctor and fully understand the situation before even thinking about telling barely anyone, at least then I could fully explain things myself. I still think he was burying his head in the sand to some extent, he wasn't ready at all when Leanne and Nick asked about the test to make up his mind on what he wanted, he was still partly in denial in my view and them forcing him has pushed him even more into denial.

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> The health of your child is a major worry when pregnant.  In my experience, the hormones rushing around my body put the safety of my unborn baby at the forefront of my mind for the whole nine months (and for some time after).  So in Leanne and Michelle's shoes I'd also be desperate to know if there was a possibility of something serious being amiss.


But if he did the test and it turned out he had inherited it the chance of his children having the condition goes from 25% to 50%, which I would imagine even more worrying. He certainly shouldn't have refused to go to the doctors, they need to know more details about the condition and get the facts. They know it's a possibility anyway. As I said once you know the result of a test you can't un-know it, so you've got to make sure that the decision to find out is right for you. Most people with this condition are not born with the symptoms and there is nothing they can do to prevent the condition either, so just the possibility of having the condition should mean that those symptoms are being looked out for. Knowing for certain will not change this unless it turns out to be negative for the condition, it only allows you to be certain that you will eventually develop the condition, you still don't know when.

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> I think in the interest of Amy it is most important  to get a test done .. and I think it is better to get the result sooner rather than later as I donÂ´t think I could live with the uncertainty of any result for too long .. get it over and done with, then deal with whatever rather than burying your head in the sand because you are scared of the result ..


If you rush the decision you can make things worse. What if you find out you have the condition and haven't even properly dealt with just the thought of having it? How is that going to be helpful to Amy or any of his new born children? Finding out the result is not the right decision for everyone and should be treated as such. They can't prevent the condition and its very difficult to accurately predict when someone will develop symptoms, so if it's a positive result it can be more unbearable for some people than not knowing at all. It should also be possible for Amy to get tested even if Steve doesn't if Tracy is so keen to know if Amy has it.

----------


## Dazzle

I wasn't talking about Steve _telling_ Amy (or even Tracy) until further down the track. I was simply commenting on the fact that he appeared not to have given any _thought_ to the consequences for Amy (even though he was out of denial enough to have given plenty of thought to himself).  That's how the writing and the acting of the scene where Liz first mentioned Amy came across.

As for the pregnant ladies: hormones aren't logical. With some time they might conclude there's no rush to know, but at the moment they're still in shock and feeling desperate for their babies.

----------


## Perdita

> If you rush the decision you can make things worse. What if you find out you have the condition and haven't even properly dealt with just the thought of having it? How is that going to be helpful to Amy or any of his new born children? Finding out the result is not the right decision for everyone and should be treated as such. They can't prevent the condition and its very difficult to accurately predict when someone will develop symptoms, so if it's a positive result it can be more unbearable for some people than not knowing at all. It should also be possible for Amy to get tested even if Steve doesn't if Tracy is so keen to know if Amy has it.



I think you can only make the right decisions when you have all the facts .. so you need to get the test done .. only then can you prepare yourself to deal with it and get whatever you need in place should it become necessary .. surely this is better than worrying yourself for years to come whether there are symptoms indicating the start of the illness?

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> I wasn't talking about Steve _telling_ Amy (or even Tracy) until further down the track. I was simply commenting on the fact that he appeared not to have given any _thought_ to the consequences for Amy (even though he was out of denial enough to have given plenty of thought to himself).  That's how the writing and the acting of the scene where Liz first mentioned Amy came across.
> 
> As for the pregnant ladies: hormones aren't logical. With some time they might conclude there's no rush to know, but at the moment they're still in shock and feeling desperate for their babies.


Just because someone doesn't appear to have thought about consequences to someone else doesn't mean they haven't. Unfortunately just because Michelle and Leanne are both pregnant it does not change the fact that the decision needs to take the time that it needs. It would have been ideal if Leanne hadn't of found out quite yet, as I feel Steve would have been more able to come to a decision more quickly had Leanne and Nick not got involved, and Steve would have been able to have told her when he was more sure on what was going on himself, but of course Michelle does not realise that Steve is the father of Leanne's baby as well and probably felt that she needed someone to talk to herself, which has probably actually worked out worse.

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> I think you can only make the right decisions when you have all the facts .. so you need to get the test done .. only then can you prepare yourself to deal with it and get whatever you need in place should it become necessary .. surely this is better than worrying yourself for years to come whether there are symptoms indicating the start of the illness?


If the test turns out to be positive you will still worry about whether symptoms are the start to that condition, some people prefer not to know and feel that they can get on with their lives fine without knowing, and as I said some people feel it would be worse to know for certain that you will get a condition than not knowing at all. It is a completely individual decision and every person is different, so every person should be given the time necessary to make that decision that is right for them.

----------

Perdita (13-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Just because someone doesn't appear to have thought about consequences to someone else doesn't mean they haven't.


Of course that's true in real life, but in a soap we can only go by what we've been given!  Steve acted as if it was the first time he'd considered Amy when Liz mentioned her.  That was the way the scene played out and nothing happened to suggest otherwise. After all, soaps aren't exactly known for being subtle when adding unspoken subtext to scenes.




> Unfortunately just because Michelle and Leanne are both pregnant it does not change the fact that the decision needs to take the time that it needs.


And that doesn't change the fact that their hormones are provoking a stronger response than might seem rational to those of us not in their position. All mammals are fiercely protective of their young when pregnant. I've seen a small cat wildly attacking a harmless dog for no discernable reason and in a manner that was totally out of character. It was only later it was discovered the cat was pregnant.

I agree that objectively they shouldn't rush Steve, but my point is they're not feeling very objective!  Plus this is a soap and the melodrama always has to be ramped up to the max.

----------

parkerman (14-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> If the test turns out to be positive you will still worry about whether symptoms are the start to that condition, some people prefer not to know and feel that they can get on with their lives fine without knowing, and as I said some people feel it would be worse to know for certain that you will get a condition than not knowing at all. It is a completely individual decision and every person is different, so every person should be given the time necessary to make that decision that is right for them.


 I appreciate your opinion, but I will still maintain that unless you have all the facts, you canÂ´t make an educated  decision but that is my opinion and yes, you are right, everyone is different and need to decide what is best for them at the time

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016), parkerman (14-10-2016)

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> Of course that's true in real life, but in a soap we can only go by what we've been given!  Steve acted as if it was the first time he'd considered Amy when Liz mentioned her.  That was the way the scene played out and nothing happened to suggest otherwise. After all, soaps aren't exactly known for being subtle when adding unspoken subtext to scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> And that doesn't change the fact that their hormones are provoking a stronger response than might seem rational to those of us not in their position. All mammals are fiercely protective of their young when pregnant. I've seen a small cat wildly attacking a harmless dog for no discernable reason and in a manner that was totally out of character. It was only later it was discovered the cat was pregnant.
> 
> I agree that objectively they shouldn't rush Steve, but my point is they're not feeling very objective!  Plus this is a soap and the melodrama always has to be ramped up to the max.


I don't remember getting the feeling that Steve hadn't considered Amy when talking Liz, I would have to watch it back to be certain on that though, and I'm not the best at reading situations anyway  :Stick Out Tongue:  (I'm autistic so reading people is much more difficult for me). As I've said before do you think that a positive test result would make things any easier for Michelle or Leanne, knowing that the risk of their unborn children having the condition has increased? As I said I feel it would be better if Leanne hadn't of known until after Steve had spoken to someone and decided what he was doing about the test, after that he could have told both Leanne and Tracy and they both would have been a better position and would probably be able to feel slightly better about the situation, but of course it's a soap and things couldn't work out like that.

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016), Perdita (13-10-2016)

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> I appreciate your opinion, but I will still maintain that unless you have all the facts, you canÂ´t make an educated  decision but that is my opinion and yes, you are right, everyone is different and need to decide what is best for them at the time


I would imagine that most people do hold the same opinion as you, and in fact I would probably rather know for sure if I was in that position, but ultimately everyone is different and also going through different things. I was just reading through a guide to genetic testing where they point out that sometimes it's best to wait to do the test if you are under a lot of stress at the time, but I have a feeling that there will always be something for Steve to stress about so that would hardly work out  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016), Perdita (13-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't remember getting the feeling that Steve hadn't considered Amy when talking Liz, I would have to watch it back to be certain on that though, and I'm not the best at reading situations anyway  (I'm autistic so reading people is much more difficult for me). *As I've said before do you think that a positive test result would make things any easier for Michelle or Leanne, knowing that the risk of their unborn children having the condition has increased?* As I said I feel it would be better if Leanne hadn't of known until after Steve had spoken to someone and decided what he was doing about the test, after that he could have told both Leanne and Tracy and they both would have been a better position and would probably be able to feel slightly better about the situation, but of course it's a soap and things couldn't work out like that.


No, obviously a positive result would be unlikely to make them feel better!  However, at least they'd be better equipped to deal with the future (as Perdita pointed out).  Fear of the unknown can be as terrifying as knowing the worst.

The main reason for wanting the test done would be because they're hoping for a negative result to set their minds at rest. The benefits of that far outweigh the risks of feeling slightly worse in my opinion.

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> No, obviously a positive result would be unlikely to make them feel better!  However, at least they'd be better equipped to deal with the future (as Perdita pointed out).  Fear of the unknown can be as terrifying as knowing the worst.
> 
> The main reason for wanting the test done would be because they're hoping for a negative result to set their minds at rest. The benefits of that far outweigh the risks of feeling slightly worse in my opinion.


There will be many people who decide to get tested for the same reasons as you would. From what I was just reading (Which was specific for myotonic dystrophy type 1) that the testing can actually come back inconclusive which must be really agonising if you really wanted to find out for sure.

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016), Perdita (13-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

Early on in Friday's episode, we had Tracy talking to Ken about Peter "flying business class on Bacon Air" What airline could that have been a reference to?

Also, later on Ken made a reference to his brother. Who was Ken's brother?

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2016), Splashy (15-10-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Early on in Friday's episode, we had Tracy talking to Ken about Peter "flying business class on Bacon Air" What airline could that have been a reference to?
> 
> Also, later on Ken made a reference to his brother. Who was Ken's brother?


 Yeah that was a weird one, was it a barb at a certain airline treating us like meat?

 I was tested early for my hereditary disorder so had no choice, mind you it would soon be discovered once I started driving into trees. Steve is in a mess, all driven by his libido and selfish self serving arrogance, but its all OK cause he can always go walk the dog  :Cartman:

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2016), RogerOver (15-10-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Early on in Friday's episode, we had Tracy talking to Ken about Peter "flying business class on Bacon Air" What airline could that have been a reference to?
> 
> Also, later on Ken made a reference to his brother. Who was Ken's brother?


Ken did have a brother called David played by Alan Rothwell in the early 60s when the show started . I don't recall a reference to him last night though. No idea what Bacon airlines meant . I did wonder.

----------


## RogerOver

It was when Ken was talking to Simon about his football trophy. Ken said that his "brother had shelves full of these things. He was professional, not division one, but he earned a living."

----------

LouiseP (15-10-2016), Perdita (15-10-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> Early on in Friday's episode, we had Tracy talking to Ken about Peter "flying business class on Bacon Air" What airline could that have been a reference to?
> 
> Also, later on Ken made a reference to his brother. Who was Ken's brother?


Was intrigued by this comment by Ken ,had a look on the net the only sense I can make of it is that it refers to the cut price airlines offering overpriced in-flight food and given as an example was bacon rolls or something similar. I may well be mis-understanding this.   :Ponder:

----------

Perdita (15-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

I definitely think that the actor playing David Platt is the best actor in Coronation Street at the moment - and has been for a long time. I absolutely felt his pain when he was making that video, it was very emotional and made me weep... 
Also those two kids, Lily and Max - they are very good and natural. 

I couldn't have cared less about Steve and Michelle. And I still don't. Tim was the best part of that and few funny lines from Tracy!!!  They should give more funny lines for Tracy now when no Deirdre or Blanche around anymore..

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

I definitely think that the actor playing David Platt is the best actor in Coronation Street at the moment - and has been for a long time. I absolutely felt his pain when he was making that video, it was very emotional and made me weep... 
Also those two kids, Lily and Max - they are very good and natural. 

I couldn't have cared less about Steve and Michelle. And I still don't. Tim was the best part of that and few funny lines from Tracy!!! 😂 They should give more funny lines for Tracy now when no Deirdre or Blanche around anymore..

----------


## Dazzle

> Was intrigued by this comment by Ken ,had a look on the net the only sense I can make of it is that it refers to the cut price airlines offering overpriced in-flight food and given as an example was bacon rolls or something similar. I may well be mis-understanding this.


Could it be something to do with the phrase "saving someone's bacon"?  I can't remember the exact context in which the bacon airlines quip was used though. Was it when Tracy was reminding Ken of Peter's unreliability?

----------

Glen1 (18-10-2016), RogerOver (15-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I must be really sad to do this - this is the context:

Ken:...well, as long as you dress before Peter gets back.
Tracy: Peter?
Ken: Yeah, he's coming up to see Simon collect his football award.
Tracy: Oh, flying business class on Bacon Air is he?
Ken: Oh, you really are the most dreadful cynic.
Tracy: Yeah, and you really are the most dreadful sap.He never learns his lesson.
Ken: Well obviously, or I wouldn't be standing in the kitchen looking at you.
Tracy: Well at least I'm here.
Ken: Anyway I'm glad that Peter branched out and started a new life for himself.
Tracy: Well he had to didn't he, after the mess he made of the old one.

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I must be really sad to do this - this is the context:
> 
> Ken:...well, as long as you dress before Peter gets back.
> Tracy: Peter?
> Ken: Yeah, he's coming up to see Simon collect his football award.
> Tracy: Oh, flying business class on Bacon Air is he?
> Ken: Oh, you really are the most dreadful cynic.
> Tracy: Yeah, and you really are the most dreadful sap.He never learns his lesson.
> Ken: Well obviously, or I wouldn't be standing in the kitchen looking at you.
> ...


You're not sad at all!  I've done the same many times.  :Big Grin: 

Well, my idea of "saving your bacon" doesn't fit in with what was said as far as I can tell.  I'm stumped...

----------


## LouiseP

I have googled Bacon Air ( now THAT is sad ) and apparently it is an inhaler to help people live healthier lives . Don't know if this makes sense but here is a link.
https://baconsalt.3dcartstores.com/B...ler_p_117.html

----------


## Dazzle

> I have googled Bacon Air ( now THAT is sad ) and apparently it is an inhaler to help people live healthier lives . Don't know if this makes sense but here is a link.
> https://baconsalt.3dcartstores.com/B...ler_p_117.html


I've googled some far stranger things than bacon air! 

I could be wrong, but I don't think a bacon flavoured inhaler fits the context of Ken and Tracy's conversation either.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LouiseP

> I've googled some far stranger things than bacon air! 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think a bacon flavoured inhaler fits the context of Ken and Tracy's conversation either.


Is it just a play on words then ? That makes sense

----------


## Snagglepus

Maybe "Bacon Air" was a quip that pigs will fly before Peter means what he says having let Simon down so many times before.

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2016), Glen1 (18-10-2016), lizann (16-10-2016), parkerman (16-10-2016), Perdita (16-10-2016), Ruffed_lemur (16-10-2016), swmc66 (16-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe "Bacon Air" was a quip that pigs will fly before Peter means what he says having let Simon down so many times before.


Oooh yes, that works!  I definitely think that's what the writer intended by the bacon air quip.  Well done!  :Bow:

----------

Glen1 (18-10-2016), LouiseP (16-10-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

Very sad to hear about  Jean Alexander, I used to love watching Hilda Ogden.

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Maybe "Bacon Air" was a quip that pigs will fly before Peter means what he says having let Simon down so many times before.


 yes flying pigs first thing that came to me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Maybe "Bacon Air" was a quip that pigs will fly before Peter means what he says having let Simon down so many times before.


 yes flying pigs first thing that came to me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

is that a stroke ken is having, is pete married again

----------


## LouiseP

> is that a stroke ken is having, is pete married again


Yes and no I don't think so.

----------


## tammyy2j

I really liked the Platt scenes, Jack is amazing as David and finally some good emotional scenes from Helen as Gail, she deserves better than the not funny "comedy diarrhea" , even Ben as Nick and Tina as Sarah Louise were good 

I didn't expect that end scene with Ken and yes it looked like a stroke, hope it is written and acted well with no quick recovery

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016), flappinfanny (18-10-2016), Glen1 (18-10-2016), lizann (20-10-2016), parkerman (18-10-2016), Perdita (18-10-2016), Splashy (18-10-2016), swmc66 (18-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I didn't expect that end scene with Ken and yes it looked like a stroke, hope it is written and acted well with no quick recovery


It depends how serious the stroke is. One of my table tennis team mates had a stroke a couple of weeks ago. He's back playing this week.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016), flappinfanny (18-10-2016), Glen1 (18-10-2016), lizann (20-10-2016), Perdita (18-10-2016), Splashy (18-10-2016), swmc66 (18-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

That end scene with Ken was quite upsetting, I thought William Roache was very good.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016), Glen1 (18-10-2016), lizann (20-10-2016), Perdita (18-10-2016), Splashy (18-10-2016), swmc66 (18-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Brilliant episodes focusing on the Platts desperately trying to derail David's kamikaze plan and Peter's return.  Unusually for me I even enjoyed some of Tracy's scenes, and was astounded that she listened to Mary's advice and admitted she'd been a cow to Ken.  :EEK!: 

Peter's going to feel awful that Ken collapsed after arguing with him. I wonder if he was really up to no good as his father suspected?

David's pain is heartbreaking.  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (20-10-2016), Glen1 (18-10-2016), lizann (20-10-2016), Perdita (18-10-2016), Splashy (18-10-2016), swmc66 (18-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

David is good, but too much time was spent in the cellar. It's like they are dragging it on to make more drama out of it, but it doesn't work. Makes it boring.

----------


## mariba

> Brilliant episodes focusing on the Platts desperately trying to derail David's kamikaze plan and Peter's return.  Unusually for me I even enjoyed some of Tracy's scenes, and was astounded that she listened to Mary's advice and admitted she'd been a cow to Ken. 
> 
> Peter's going to feel awful that Ken collapsed after arguing with him. I wonder if he was really up to no good as his father suspected?
> 
> David's pain is heartbreaking.


They try to make Tracy to look like an angel in comparison to Peter now in his return.. Doesn't make me suddenly like Tracy though as I've always liked Peter no matter what he's done.

----------

swmc66 (18-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

> Brilliant episodes focusing on the Platts desperately trying to derail David's kamikaze plan and Peter's return.  Unusually for me I even enjoyed some of Tracy's scenes, and was astounded that she listened to Mary's advice and admitted she'd been a cow to Ken. 
> 
> Peter's going to feel awful that Ken collapsed after arguing with him. I wonder if he was really up to no good as his father suspected?
> 
> David's pain is heartbreaking.


They try to make Tracy to look like an angel in comparison to Peter now in his return.. Doesn't make me suddenly like Tracy though as I've always liked Peter no matter what he's done.

I wish Ken had gone for his trip for few weeks.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016), Perdita (18-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> They try to make Tracy to look like an angel in comparison to Peter now in his return.. Doesn't make me suddenly like Tracy though as I've always liked Peter no matter what he's done.


I agree, nobody else could be the black sheep in the Barlow family while Tracy's still around.  I don't know who she was trying to convince!

I doubt the writers are trying to make Tracy into an angel in comparison to Peter because she was absolutely vile to Ken last night.  She treated him far worse than Peter did.  If the Corrie team has any sense (and perhaps they have now Kate Oates is the boss), they'll stop writing Tracy as a panto villain and play to Kate Ford's strengths by making her more of a comedy character.  Kate has great comic timing.

I think most Corrie viewers find Peter likeable going by the overwhelmingly positive reaction to his return.  The only time in recent memory I haven't enjoyed watching the character was during his nauseating affair with Tina.  I hope Kate Oates has some different things in store for Peter than the drinking and womanising merry-go-round.  It sounds like she does and that this is why she managed to tempt Chris back.

----------

Glen1 (18-10-2016), parkerman (18-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

I agree. Tracy can be really funny - she's learned it from the very best (deirdre &blanche). Mary could bring that warmer, funnier side out of her now. I like Mary as she just keeps smiling and trying to be nice and her quirky self, no matter what people think of her  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016), Glen1 (18-10-2016), parkerman (18-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

Pair up peter and mary, he would sweep her off her feet!!!!  (joke.. no I don't want that) 
I really hope too that there's more interesting storylines for Peter than being alcoholic womaniser. I really liked his comment to Ken that :I've learned it all from the best '. It's true. Ken wasn't exactly a father figure.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016), Glen1 (18-10-2016), lizann (20-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

Pair up peter and mary, he would sweep her off her feet!!!! 😂 (joke.. no I don't want that) 
I really hope too that there's more interesting storylines for Peter than being alcoholic womaniser. I really liked his comment to Ken that :I've learned it all from the best '. It's true. Ken wasn't exactly a father figure.

----------


## parkerman

> Pair up peter and mary,


Don't forget Paul.... :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016), Glen1 (18-10-2016), lizann (20-10-2016), mariba (18-10-2016), Perdita (18-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

She would quickly forget him! ;) Could be quite funny actually-Peter and Mary together!  :Big Grin:  Or if not quite as a couple, Mary could be their live-in housekeeper  :Smile:

----------


## Rice Christie

Peter's back. Yay!

I'm not interested in the silly David revenge. Yawn!

----------


## Rice Christie

Peter's back. Yay!

I'm not interested in the silly David revenge. Yawn!

----------


## mariba

David in the cellar is getting boring now...After watching Emma &James Halloween house of horrors, continuing with dark cellar scenes was too tiring for me - had to take my knitting out!

----------


## mariba

David in the cellar is getting boring now...After watching Emma &James Halloween house of horrors, continuing with dark cellar scenes was too tiring for me - had to take my knitting out! 😂

----------


## Dazzle

I loved David's cellar scenes!  The darker and more intense the better for me lol - as long as it feels character rather than plot driven. They even threw a "b*stard" into the script to convince us David couldn't sink any lower.  :Big Grin:  

I miss The Sopranos - one of my favourite ever TV shows.  Could the Platts fill that void I wonder?  Robert certainly seems to think so (though "The Platts" just doesn't have the same cool ring to it  :Stick Out Tongue: )!

Did my eyes deceive me or was Michelle wearing what looked to be maternity wear?  She's only a couple of months gone surely!  Leanne's definitely got a bump now but at least she's a few weeks further along.  I know soaps sometimes speed up pregnancies but we'll be getting Christmas babies at this rate!  :EEK!: 

It looks like Ken's stroke could be a severe one.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (21-10-2016), Perdita (20-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

At least the current David story is giving Helen Worth her chance to show what a good actor she is instead of all this recent silly simpering nonsense she's had to portray. I thought she was excellent tonight.

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2016), flappinfanny (21-10-2016), Glen1 (21-10-2016), lizann (20-10-2016), Perdita (20-10-2016), Snagglepus (20-10-2016), swmc66 (21-10-2016), tammyy2j (20-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> At least the current David story is giving Helen Worth her chance to show what a good actor she is instead of all this recent silly simpering nonsense she's had to portray. I thought she was excellent tonight.


I agree, it felt like the old Gail was back tonight.

----------

Glen1 (21-10-2016), swmc66 (21-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

concentrating more on the platts and barlows is a good move by kate oates

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2016), Glen1 (21-10-2016), swmc66 (21-10-2016), tammyy2j (20-10-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

We desperately need some new families in the Street. Couldn't the Nazirs go then bring another family in ? As if they would have sold their big house and moved into the Street anyway !

----------


## mariba

I think there's enough families (platts, barlows, nazirs, websters, ty+fiz, roy +Cathy, tinkers, connors and rita, norris and mary + of course def &kids and leanne. And Mcdonald family..if they just wrote good storylines for them!!

----------

Glen1 (21-10-2016), swmc66 (21-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Was there anyone who didn't see this one coming? Coronation Street has sparked official complaints after David Platt screamed  b a s t a r d   in a heated scene last night.  

Tensions are running high on the cobbles this week as David's family have locked him up in the Bistro cellar, hoping to thwart his devastating plan to kill Clayton Hibbs and himself.

We all knew that David wouldn't react too well to being held prisoner, but some fans were still taken aback last night when he shouted: "Let me out so I can kill the *******!"

It's not the first time we've seen the B-word dropped in soaps pre-watershed, but Digital Spy can confirm that 20 viewers were outraged enough to make official complaints to the broadcasting regulator Ofcom.  

Ofcom previously cleared rival soap EastEnders after Carol Jackson called her brother Max Branning a "*******" before the watershed, but only time will tell whether they'll be so forgiving when it comes to Mr Platt.

It's not just David sparking fan outrage, either. One viewer also contacted Ofcom this week to complain about Tracy Barlow's insensitivity after she made a jokey reference to the Titanic.

Admitting that the 1997 Titanic film starring Leonardo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet made her feel sick, Tracy moaned: "That pair, hanging off the front of the ship shouting. It's pathetic. I was the only person in the cinema cheering for the iceberg."


Wow  :EEK!:  Some people must lead sad lives ...

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2016), Glen1 (21-10-2016), parkerman (20-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

People are far too sensitive! Did he say that? Didn't even notice.. So what?

----------


## Perdita

> People are far too sensitive! Did he say that? Didn't even notice.. So what?


  He did say it, I heard it but I was surprised but not offended

----------


## mariba

Maybe I'm just so used to bad language in Ireland! ☺

----------

Perdita (20-10-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I think there's enough families (platts, barlows, nazirs, websters, ty+fiz, roy +Cathy, tinkers, connors and rita, norris and mary + of course def &kids and leanne. And Mcdonald family..if they just wrote good storylines for them!!


Yes, but I for one am tired of them all.

----------


## LouiseP

> People are far too sensitive! Did he say that? Didn't even notice.. So what?


I didn't hear it. What was it? Put a few more letters in between the asterisks please so that I can guess.

----------


## Perdita

> I didn't hear it. What was it? Put a few more letters in between the asterisks please so that I can guess.


 b a s t a r d

----------


## LouiseP

> * a s t a r d



Some letters please . LOL!

----------


## Dazzle

I commented about David saying b*stard in my earlier post.  I guess nobody read it.  :Crying:

----------

flappinfanny (21-10-2016), Glen1 (21-10-2016), parkerman (20-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I commented about David saying b*stard in my earlier post.  I guess nobody read it.


I did  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2016), flappinfanny (21-10-2016), Glen1 (21-10-2016), parkerman (20-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I did


 Me too.  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2016), flappinfanny (21-10-2016), Glen1 (21-10-2016), Perdita (20-10-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

It was on a previous page, Dazzle . All I saw was asterisks .

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It was on a previous page, Dazzle . All I saw was asterisks .


I think that was another post because I typed it as "b*stard" since I knew from experience the forum software would automatically censor the full word.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> I think that was another post because I typed it as "b*stard" since I knew from experience the forum software would automatically censor the full word.


  You were ahead of me .. I did not realise that my word was censored  until it was pointed out as it looked ok to me when I typed it .. lol   :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> You were ahead of me .. I did not realise that my word was censored  until it was pointed out as it looked ok to me when I typed it .. lol


You only see the asterisks before posting if you preview what you've written (which I always do!).  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (20-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I have to remember that in future   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> At least the current David story is giving Helen Worth her chance to show what a good actor she is instead of all this recent silly simpering nonsense she's had to portray. I thought she was excellent tonight.


Jack P Shepherd is nailing this. Nice to see the old Gail back, instead of the stupid, ridiculous cabbage creature we have most of the time.

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2016), Glen1 (21-10-2016), lizann (21-10-2016), parkerman (21-10-2016), Perdita (21-10-2016), Snagglepus (21-10-2016), tammyy2j (23-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Omg

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

Didn't see that coming!! Thankfully lily was scooped to safety by Gary! He will win the seat on platts Christmas table now.. I'm surprised though that the car didn't explode with all the petrol inside..

----------

swmc66 (21-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

all escaped unhurt except anna with burns

----------


## swmc66

These two episodes deserve awards. 
How come fiz and kids were in the rovers. I thought the windows had all smashed.

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2016), flappinfanny (23-10-2016), lizann (23-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

These two episodes deserve awards. 
How come fiz and kids were in the rovers. I thought the windows had all smashed.

----------


## lizann

i think phelan should have saved anna and gary

----------

flappinfanny (23-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The car crash and aftermath were pretty intense, particularly the fire running up Anna's legs (that part was actually quite disturbing).

I'm not sure the Platts continuing to cover for David is sensible.  They should have got the police to stop him in the first place rather than making such a ham-fisted attempt (would Sarah have left Gail on her own after just calling her out for being weak?).  The family's reasoning that he would get into trouble if the police were involved was pretty lame since he was obviously in a very bad way and would hopefully be treated accordingly.

----------

flappinfanny (23-10-2016), parkerman (21-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

david and gail were calm considering lily was trapped under car could be dead no screams or hysterics

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2016), flappinfanny (23-10-2016), mariba (22-10-2016), tammyy2j (23-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> david and gail were calm considering lily was trapped under car could be dead no screams or hysterics


  Sometimes when people are in shock they remain calm until the situation is over, that is when they react

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2016), flappinfanny (23-10-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Are there no Nazir's on the street now?

----------


## Dazzle

> Are there no Nazir's on the street now?


Their big story was cut but I'm sure we'll see them again soon.

----------

Perdita (22-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Their big story was cut but I'm sure we'll see them again soon.


 http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...h-October-2016  They are back next week  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

no Advance Post  :Sad:   :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I missed the explosion of the car until todayÂ´s omnibus edition ... I thought Emmerdale was good but a bit OTT with all those cars piling into each other.  This storyline had me gripped right from the start ... excellent script and great acting from all  :Thumbsup:  :Bow:

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2016), flappinfanny (23-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

Corrie losing big time to Emmerdale this week. Having lily involved in a crash was dramatic, but still.. it wasn't good. The build up for it was well done though and David excellent as ever! I'm surprised though that he came out of it only with a scratch.

----------

lizann (23-10-2016), Ruffed_lemur (22-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Corrie losing big time to Emmerdale this week. Having lily involved in a crash was dramatic, but still.. it wasn't good. The build up for it was well done though and David excellent as ever! I'm surprised though that he came out of it only with a scratch.


To be fair I've read that Emmerdale spent an awful lot more money on their crash than Corrie did.

David walking away without a scratch is going to compound the guilt he already feels.  I don't see him cheering up any time soon...

----------

flappinfanny (23-10-2016), Perdita (22-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna on fire was shocking but done well, surprised me, will Kevin be her carer and still let her and Faye move in?

I like Eva and Gemma being mates as both were mates of Kylie 

I was sure Gary was going to lose a leg or be paralysed, Sarah and David especially will forever be grateful

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Corrie losing big time to Emmerdale this week. Having lily involved in a crash was dramatic, but still.. it wasn't good. The build up for it was well done though and David excellent as ever! I'm surprised though that he came out of it only with a scratch.


Jack P Shepherd is superb. Although the effects were better in Emmerdale, if I am being truthful I did enjoy Coronation Street more, but I think in general at present I am enjoying Coronation Street more than Emmerdale right now and find it more of an easy watch, which is what I want.

Memo to the big bods at itv: We don't need big soap week, we never have. I want good character driven drama, good storytelling 52 weeks of the year, without the hoo ha and all that jazz. I think someone at itv towers has been watching too much US TV. Don't forget this is Manchester and Leeds not Denver or Santa Barbara.

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2016), Snagglepus (23-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Sometimes when people are in shock they remain calm until the situation is over, that is when they react


 no reaction after either was expecting mad screeching and where was mikey with bad ticker

----------


## lizann

> Sometimes when people are in shock they remain calm until the situation is over, that is when they react


 no reaction after either was expecting mad screeching and where was mikey with bad ticker

----------


## Dazzle

> Memo to the big bods at itv: We don't need big soap week, we never have. I want good character driven drama, good storytelling 52 weeks of the year, without the hoo ha and all that jazz. I think someone at itv towers has been watching too much US TV. Don't forget this is Manchester and Leeds not Denver or Santa Barbara.


I enjoy the occasional stunt or big event week but they should be kept to a minimum because they're more effective that way.  As you say, good character driven drama is what makes us care about the show and want to keep watching long term.

----------

flappinfanny (23-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

> Anna on fire was shocking but done well, surprised me, will Kevin be her carer and still let her and Faye move in?
> 
> I like Eva and Gemma being mates as both were mates of Kylie 
> 
> I was sure Gary was going to lose a leg or be paralysed, Sarah and David especially will forever be grateful


Well I doubt that Gary will take it very well when he hears the whole truth about the ' accident '. His mother is in hospital because of David's stupid act!! Will definitely affect his relationship with Sarah too.

----------

lizann (23-10-2016), Snagglepus (23-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> To be fair I've read that Emmerdale spent an awful lot more money on their crash than Corrie did.
> 
> David walking away without a scratch is going to compound the guilt he already feels.  I don't see him cheering up any time soon...


 i just don't see david having guilt over anna if it were lily then yes

----------


## Dazzle

> i just don't see david having guilt over anna if it were lily then yes


I disagree, I think he feels very guilty about Anna.  You could see it in his eyes when he was on the stairs listening to Gail and Nick talk about her.

----------

flappinfanny (25-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Where were phelan and eileen?

----------


## lizann

> Well I doubt that Gary will take it very well when he hears the whole truth about the ' accident '. His mother is in hospital because of David's stupid act!! Will definitely affect his relationship with Sarah too.


 platts will close ranks cover for david until sarah can't cope lying spills the beans

----------

flappinfanny (25-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Well I doubt that Gary will take it very well when he hears the whole truth about the ' accident '. His mother is in hospital because of David's stupid act!! Will definitely affect his relationship with Sarah too.


 platts will close ranks cover for david until sarah can't cope lying spills the beans

----------


## flappinfanny

Quite enjoyed the double bill tonight.   The Platt scenes were good with Gail and David and Ben Price was excellent tonight. 

Just loved Norris going to the court to hear the verdict, something Blanche would have done if she was still here. And a nice bit of comedy in the cafe with Rita and Norris and Aidan trying to get served.

Finally Eva was highly amusing when Aidan said if he ever had to be gay he would pick Nick.  Line of the night goes to Eva " Nick Piggin Tilsley."   :Big Grin:    Aidan and Nick,  I would like to see those scenes. It's worth the licence fee alone.   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:   Forget Robron we want Aidick.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Kevin has already done time in prison for hitting someone, Dave was in no danger there for all the mechanics bluster.

 Although how you explain away gallons of petrol in your car boot to the rozzers on the day of the result of a court case of a fella that .. well you know what he did.. only the keystone cops would buy that explanation. 

 The factory owner is a moorooon, a complete and utter tool, hes got a free bit of kit courtesy of an employee yet he is too tight to let someone learn how to use it. But then his drip son seems to be so far in hiding sexually hes living in Nania..which is odd as he recently bedded Audrey, oh no I mean the other female hairdresser  :Big Grin:  (really not sure where they are going with this and certainly Shane Ward isnt the guy to do it with the limp haggis actor that he is )

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2016), flappinfanny (25-10-2016), lizann (25-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Forget Robron we want *Aidick*.


That's rather an unfortunate shipping name you've chosen...   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Ninja: 




> The factory owner is a moorooon, a complete and utter tool, hes got a free bit of kit courtesy of an employee yet he is too tight to let someone learn how to use it. But then his drip son seems to be so far in hiding sexually hes living in Nania..which is odd as he recently bedded Audrey, oh no I mean the other female hairdresser  (really not sure where they are going with this and certainly Shane Ward isnt the guy to do it with the *limp* haggis actor that he is )


Not according to the tabloids this week...  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Ninja: 

(There seems to be a theme in tonight's posts about Aidan/Shayne and his...ahem...unmentionables...  :Lol: )

----------

lizann (25-10-2016), parkerman (25-10-2016), Perdita (25-10-2016), Splashy (29-10-2016), tammyy2j (25-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

nick the most attractive for all men, todd and now aidan  :Stick Out Tongue:  when did aidan become uncle aidan to liam i remember just one scene of them playing footy around ozzie dying

----------

Splashy (29-10-2016), tammyy2j (25-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

Twice in last night's episode we had Peter Barlow saying the same line: "I'm as sober as a kite, I mean judge."

It sounded like "kite" to me, I can't think what else it could be? All I could imagine was that it was a joke about "high as a kite"?

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2016), lizann (25-10-2016), Perdita (25-10-2016), Splashy (29-10-2016), tammyy2j (25-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Twice in last night's episode we had Peter Barlow saying the same line: "I'm as sober as a kite, I mean judge."
> 
> It sounded like "kite" to me, I can't think what else it could be? All I could imagine was that it was a joke about "high as a kite"?


I must admit I can barely remember him saying it once, let alone twice.  You're far more observant than I am!

----------


## Perdita

> I must admit I can barely remember him saying it once, let alone twice.  You're far more observant than I am!


  I heard him say it twice too and was as puzzled as RogerOver as to what he could mean by that ... again I agree with the surmise that it is referring to being high as a kite but happy to be told different  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2016), Splashy (29-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Twice in last night's episode we had Peter Barlow saying the same line: "I'm as sober as a kite, I mean judge."
> 
> It sounded like "kite" to me, I can't think what else it could be? All I could imagine was that it was a joke about "high as a kite"?


 yes heard him twice saying it, is peter doing drugs now involved in distribution of maybe weed

----------


## lizann

> Twice in last night's episode we had Peter Barlow saying the same line: "I'm as sober as a kite, I mean judge."
> 
> It sounded like "kite" to me, I can't think what else it could be? All I could imagine was that it was a joke about "high as a kite"?


 yes heard him twice saying it, is peter doing drugs now involved in distribution of maybe weed

----------

Splashy (29-10-2016), tammyy2j (25-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Twice in last night's episode we had Peter Barlow saying the same line: "I'm as sober as a kite, I mean judge."
> 
> It sounded like "kite" to me, I can't think what else it could be? All I could imagine was that it was a joke about "high as a kite"?


Yes I have heard the saying as high as a kite, was this to show that Peter has really fallen off the wagon again

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes I have heard the saying as high as a kite, was this to show that Peter has really fallen off the wagon again


Perhaps Peter's turned to drugs instead of alcohol which is why he mixed those two particular metaphors.

----------

Splashy (29-10-2016), tammyy2j (25-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> Perhaps Peter's turned to drugs instead of alcohol which is why he mixed those two particular metaphors.


Well, off the wagon with alcohol or drugs, time will tell. I'm as high as a kite with anticipation already.

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2016), Glen1 (26-10-2016), tammyy2j (25-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Perhaps Peter's turned to drugs instead of alcohol which is why he mixed those two particular metaphors.


I also was thinking is Peter's return linked to Toyah's return, is she the one addicted now and he is helping her

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2016), Glen1 (26-10-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

I thought Caz had shopped Maria to the immigration department, what happened over that?
Surprised to see Sharif  in Monday's episode, I thought his pre-recorded scenes had been taken out, hence the stupid footballer sketch.

----------


## Dazzle

> Surprised to see Sharif  in Monday's episode, I thought his pre-recorded scenes had been taken out, hence the stupid footballer sketch.


When the scandal first broke, Corrie's press release stated they would cut Sharif's scenes as much as possible.  Since the storyline was completely dropped soon afterwards I'm guessing we haven't seen a big chunk of what was filmed, but the Corrie bosses have obviously decided to bring the storyline to a conclusion rather than have it just finish off screen (which I think was probably a wise choice).

----------

Glen1 (26-10-2016), Snagglepus (26-10-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

So was Sharif sacked immediately or did they keep him on to film his leaving scenes or were these scenes already filmed as that was the original plot and he was leaving anyway?

----------


## Dazzle

> So was Sharif sacked immediately or did they keep him on to film his leaving scenes or were these scenes already filmed as that was the original plot and he was leaving anyway?


The actor was sacked immediately.  The affair revelation scenes had already been filmed but Sharif hadn't left so they'll have no choice but to have him disappear off screen in some way.

----------

flappinfanny (27-10-2016), Glen1 (26-10-2016), Snagglepus (26-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

i thought anna's legs were badly burnt

----------


## parkerman

Was that supposed to be the first time Anna came round after her sedation and intubation? If so, where were the doctors and nurses? They wouldn't have just left her to come round on her own, it doesn't work like that!

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2016), Glen1 (29-10-2016), lizann (27-10-2016), tammyy2j (27-10-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Line of the night went to David:-

"I won't be doing any more mobile BBQ's if that's what you're worrying about."   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2016), Glen1 (29-10-2016), parkerman (27-10-2016), tammyy2j (27-10-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Last night I heard Kirk say that Maria and Pablo are off the hook. Again I seem to have missed this storyline as I can't remember any of what happened after Caz called immigration services.
It looks like I will have to trawl back through the iPlayer to find what I have missed although I am sure I have watched every episode.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Last night I heard Kirk say that Maria and Pablo are off the hook. Again I seem to have missed this storyline as I can't remember any of what happened after Caz called immigration services.
> It looks like I will have to trawl back through the iPlayer to find what I have missed although I am sure I have watched every episode.


I didn't think it was investigated yet but is this why Maria went to see her "husband" Pablo, but I do switch off a bit at Maria's storylines  :Embarrassment:  so maybe you are correct

----------


## Dazzle

> Last night I heard Kirk say that Maria and Pablo are off the hook. Again I seem to have missed this storyline as I can't remember any of what happened after Caz called immigration services.
> It looks like I will have to trawl back through the iPlayer to find what I have missed although I am sure I have watched every episode.





> I didn't think it was investigated yet but is this why Maria went to see her "husband" Pablo, but I do switch off a bit at Maria's storylines  so maybe you are correct


As far as I know we haven't been told what happened yet (unless I missed it too!).  Hopefully Maria will explain it when she gets back.

----------

Glen1 (29-10-2016), Snagglepus (27-10-2016), tammyy2j (28-10-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

That was a pathetic attempt by Amy to look upset, taking it out on a poor post box.

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2016), flappinfanny (29-10-2016), Glen1 (29-10-2016), lizann (29-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> That was a pathetic attempt by Amy to look upset, taking it out on a poor post box.


 I agree

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2016), flappinfanny (29-10-2016), Glen1 (29-10-2016), lizann (29-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That was a pathetic attempt by Amy to look upset, taking it out on a poor post box.


Michelle's attempt at looking upset wasn't much better!


After two whole episodes of Michelle gnashing her teeth about the baby's health, Steve's all clear just as she'd come to terms with the situation was soooo predictable.  Also, her new "friendship" with Robert feels very contrived (I do like his realistic guilt over Anna's injuries however - something everyone involved seems to have brushed aside all too easily). 

I can't say I enjoyed the episodes much (which is admittedly an unusual occurrence recently).  The Alya storyline is particularly dire...

----------

flappinfanny (29-10-2016), Glen1 (29-10-2016), lizann (29-10-2016), Perdita (29-10-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

What was all that crap with the Kebab shop? 

Here we go again Queen Kate does like to tease us with the possibility of an affair. Michelle and Robert. Do me a favour. I thought she has left all that clap trap behind at Emmerdale.

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2016), Glen1 (29-10-2016), Perdita (29-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Here we go again Queen Kate does like to tease us with the possibility of an affair. Michelle and Robert. Do me a favour. I thought she has left all that clap trap behind at Emmerdale.


I dislike Michelle and Steve as a couple intensely so I wouldn't be against her having an affair with Robert in the future. However, it'd be stupid* for the Corrie team to even contemplate her having feelings for another man at the moment since they've been trying desperately to convince us how loved up the couple are for several years now (even going as far as doing something that's almost unheard of in soaps - planning to have a baby together!  :EEK!: ).

* Not that that's ever stopped them!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (29-10-2016), Glen1 (29-10-2016), parkerman (29-10-2016), Perdita (29-10-2016), Snagglepus (29-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> What was all that crap with the Kebab shop?


 It was a device to get Alya's project off the ground with a multi-million pound order.....oh, no, hang on a minute.

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2016), flappinfanny (29-10-2016), Glen1 (29-10-2016)

----------


## Glen1

I'll settle for anything that keeps Michelle, and Anna off the screen even if only for a minute or two.

----------

alan45 (04-11-2016), Dazzle (29-10-2016), flappinfanny (29-10-2016), lizann (01-11-2016), parkerman (29-10-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I'll settle for anything that keeps Michelle, and Anna off the screen even if only for a minute or two.


Dead easy:Standy button on remote! Haha!

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2016), flappinfanny (29-10-2016), Glen1 (29-10-2016), lizann (01-11-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

That was a pretty dire double bill last night, the only real positive was Helen Worth.

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2016), Glen1 (01-11-2016), parkerman (29-10-2016), swmc66 (31-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That was a pretty dire double bill last night, the only real positive was Helen Worth.


I also liked the Leanne and Nick scene where he committed to wanting the baby whatever happened.

They were terrible episodes overall though.  I filled in a survey asking about it earlier and I said there was far too much Michelle Connor for my liking!!!

----------

flappinfanny (31-10-2016), Glen1 (01-11-2016), parkerman (29-10-2016), Perdita (29-10-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

itv in the past had always protected Coronation Street sometimes at the expense of Emmerdale. Now that Emmerdale is virtually equal in terms of ratings and share and has a cupboard overflowing with awards, what is itv going to do to protect its golden goose?  What ever Emmerdale or EastEnders do, I don't think it will ever have the same affection as Coronation (Corrie) St does with viewers.

I can see EastEnders becoming the third soap in terms of ratings as this is happening many times this month.

----------

Glen1 (01-11-2016), parkerman (31-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Michelle's acting was very poor. Leanne still driving me mad i cannot stand all them painful expressions and her constantly touching her stomach to remind viewers she is pregnant.

----------

Glen1 (01-11-2016), lizann (01-11-2016), parkerman (31-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

eva and peter are getting on well 

just go away maria no one bloody cares and why was liam not her first visit and priority  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (01-11-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

I thought Mary looked attractive tonight.

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Leanne and Nick accidentally bumped into Steve three times in Monday's episodes!  Also, who did Maria just happen to see the moment she stepped foot onto the cobbles?  It's extremely irritating the way the residents of Coronation Street so often encounter the last people they want to (nearly as annoying as the many sudden friendships that are struck up in contrived circumstances).  :Wal2l: 

The Caz "Gone Girl" storyline sounded intriguing on paper but I can't say I've found it very gripping so far. Hopefully it'll improve.  (In my opinion, Aidan's leaden presence doesn't exactly help matters.)

Mary was again a high point. She had a funny line about Erica boiling bunnies but I can't for the life of me remember it. Perhaps Roger Over can help me out?  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (01-11-2016), parkerman (01-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Leanne and Nick accidentally bumped into Steve three times in Monday's episodes!  Also, who did Maria just happen to see the moment she stepped foot onto the cobbles?  It's extremely irritating the way the residents of Coronation Street so often encounter the last people they want to (nearly as annoying as the many sudden friendships that are struck up in contrived circumstances). 
> 
> The Caz "Gone Girl" storyline sounded intriguing on paper but I can't say I've found it very gripping so far. Hopefully it'll improve.  (In my opinion, Aidan's leaden presence doesn't exactly help matters.)
> 
> Mary was again a high point. She had a funny line abou*t Erica boiling bunnies b*ut I can't for the life of me remember it. Perhaps Roger Over can help me out?


Mary told Dev that Erica was not a happy bunny about the shop uniforms .. * in fact I would put her more on the boiling bunny spectrum*  :Big Grin:   I always find all buildups to major storylines contrived where characters meet and suddenly spend a lot of time together although they never did before ... I am normally not too bothered about it but even I found AidenÂ´s constant presence in MariaÂ´s place irritating .. why would he be there ALL the time???  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2016), Glen1 (01-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-11-2016)

----------


## 02ablake

Liam was at school so he couldn't have been her first priority and obviously when she sees her flats been trashed that's going to be her first priority - finding out what happened.

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2016), Glen1 (01-11-2016), parkerman (01-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Liam was at school so he couldn't have been her first priority and obviously when she sees her flats been trashed that's going to be her first priority - finding out what happened.


She went to the pub with Aidan I think she wanted to spend time with him more  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (01-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked Faye that night when she was worried about Anna I even found her acting good and liked her scenes with Gary

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2016), Glen1 (01-11-2016), swmc66 (01-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Liam was at school so he couldn't have been her first priority and obviously when she sees her flats been trashed that's going to be her first priority - finding out what happened.


 id want to know my son and brother were safe so id go to the school asap to see my son

----------


## Dazzle

> id want to know my son and brother were safe so id go to the school asap to see my son


I'm not sure if it would have occurred to Maria that Liam might be in danger.  She'd seen Aidan so knew he'd been safely dropped off at school. Why would she think a break in at the flat or Caz possibly playing a prank would have affected him?  I don't think she has any idea yet just how twisted Caz is...

----------

Glen1 (04-11-2016), parkerman (02-11-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A pretty badly written and acted double bill, but enjoyable all the same. Can't believe Maria has been given top billing, since when was she an A lister? The Maria and Caz stuff is ropey to say the least. 

Loved the wigs in the Rovers. And Mary (sistic Peg) was the highlight for me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## swmc66

Since when do coppers  act like this? I mean walking into and sitting down next to somene in a cafe and saying stuff in front of their friends. Highly inappropriate policing

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2016), Glen1 (04-11-2016), Perdita (03-11-2016), tammyy2j (03-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Since when do coppers  act like this? I mean walking into and sitting down next to somene in a cafe and saying stuff in front of their friends. Highly inappropriate policing


 that female detective copper looked like mary

----------


## lizann

> Since when do coppers  act like this? I mean walking into and sitting down next to somene in a cafe and saying stuff in front of their friends. Highly inappropriate policing


 that female detective copper looked like mary

----------


## Dazzle

> Since when do coppers  act like this? I mean walking into and sitting down next to somene in a cafe and saying stuff in front of their friends. Highly inappropriate policing


I'm finding it hard to believe the police would take Caz's supposed disappearance and the "crime scene" so seriously at the moment.  When the police got involved, it had only been a short time since she was last seen, and it's not as if she's left a permanent home, family or a job without warning.  

I suppose a suspension of disbelief is required - which I'm not opposed to sometimes if the storyline is well enough written.

----------

Brucie (04-11-2016), Glen1 (04-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I hate the fact that ths story is goung to go on and on

----------

Glen1 (04-11-2016), mariba (04-11-2016), tammyy2j (03-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I hate the fact that ths story is goung to go on and on


Me too. So boring.

----------

mariba (04-11-2016), swmc66 (03-11-2016), tammyy2j (03-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> that female detective copper looked like mary


That was Sandra Huggett of Family Affairs and Casualty, she has got curvier

----------


## Brucie

> I'm finding it hard to believe the police would take Caz's supposed disappearance and the "crime scene" so seriously at the moment.  When the police got involved, it had only been a short time since she was last seen, and it's not as if she's left a permanent home, family or a job without warning.


Add to that the fact that the police responded to Kate's call quicker than the Ambulance service did when Kylie lay bleeding to death, and when the car overturned in the Anna's injury scene, then it's too farcical for words. And as for Kate, when did the brain transplant take place? She knows that Caz is a crazed stalker/bunny boiler type, so much so that she was trying to run her out of town a few weeks ago, but now she's so worried she'd take Caz's word over that of a bland resident of the Street - even before Fiz's ramblings about Maria having previous (not for murdering though - or did I miss that episode). Give your phone to the police Maria - they'll check with your provider that there was no malicious texting to Caz, then we can consign this storyline to the dustbin where it belongs!

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2016), Glen1 (04-11-2016), lizann (04-11-2016), LouiseP (04-11-2016), mariba (04-11-2016), parkerman (05-11-2016), Perdita (04-11-2016), tammyy2j (06-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Add to that the fact that the police responded to Kate's call quicker than the Ambulance service did when Kylie lay bleeding to death, and when the car overturned in the Anna's injury scene, then it's too farcical for words. And as for Kate, when did the brain transplant take place? She knows that Caz is a crazed stalker/bunny boiler type, so much so that she was trying to run her out of town a few weeks ago, but now she's so worried she'd take Caz's word over that of a bland resident of the Street - even before Fiz's ramblings about Maria having previous (not for murdering though - or did I miss that episode). Give your phone to the police Maria - they'll check with your provider that there was no malicious texting to Caz, then we can consign this storyline to the dustbin where it belongs!


Totally agree. It is the most preposterous storyline ever . Have they had forensics in to test if it was blood.  I missed that if they did . Gosh, they all moved quickly ! So was Maria supposed to have murdered Caz and if so how did a tiny slip of a girl dispose of the body , much heavier than her, I have to say . If it wasn't so silly it would be laughable. ( or vice versa)

----------

Brucie (08-11-2016), Dazzle (04-11-2016), Glen1 (04-11-2016), lizann (05-11-2016), mariba (04-11-2016), parkerman (05-11-2016), tammyy2j (06-11-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Spot on Brucie, police  contact with the Army might have provided some info on Caz. Where are all these story researchers and consultants, at least to give the storyline a flavour of realism. Not even going to start on the  Anna event ,who supposedly suffered 60% leg burns , can lie in bed with no bedframe to keep the weight and contact of bedlinen off her injuries both pre and post operative.

----------

Brucie (08-11-2016), Dazzle (04-11-2016), LouiseP (04-11-2016), mariba (04-11-2016), parkerman (05-11-2016), Perdita (05-11-2016), tammyy2j (06-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Spot on Brucie, police  contact with the Army might have provided some info on Caz. Where are all these story researchers and consultants, at least to give the storyline a flavour of realism. Not even going to start on the  Anna event ,who supposedly suffered 60% leg burns , can lie in bed with no bedframe to keep the weight and contact of bedlinen off her injuries both pre and post operative.


I am sure I saw Anna with thick boots on running down the street before the accident. I may be wrong but if I wasn't she wouldn't have had such severe burns would she ? Just need someone to play it back .

----------

Glen1 (04-11-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> I am sure I saw Anna with thick boots on running down the street before the accident. I may be wrong but if I wasn't she wouldn't have had such severe burns would she ? Just need someone to play it back .


Had a look Louise , no real clarity, first clip Anna appears to be wearing ankle boots with thick, black , tight trousers . Next clip with the fire catching her, boots with loose trousers , no face shot which is I guess a stunt actor wearing flame protective clothes, Certainly flames quite extensive up the legs. Subsequent surgery required skin grafts etc.

----------


## Dazzle

> Had a look Louise , no real clarity, first clip Anna appears to be wearing ankle boots with thick, black , tight trousers . Next clip with the fire catching her, boots with loose trousers , no face shot *which is I guess a stunt actor* wearing flame protective clothes, Certainly flames quite extensive up the legs. Subsequent surgery required skin grafts etc.


Debbie Rush did her own stunt in that scene!  :EEK!:

----------

Glen1 (04-11-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> Debbie Rush did her own stunt in that scene!


  :Stick Out Tongue: .... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2016)

----------


## mariba

I'm losing last drop of interest on Corrie... At least Shariffs affair is out!

----------


## swmc66

Rana looked very nice but hardly what you would wear for a muslim engagement party.

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2016), lizann (05-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

gemma is great, her living with roy could be good as he just not that in to marrying cathy

----------


## swmc66

Roy wants to get married so it should happen. Gemma needs to move onto the street but i do not knw where. There is no room at roys anyway

----------


## Dazzle

> Roy wants to get married so it should happen. Gemma needs to move onto the street but i do not knw where. There is no room at roys anyway


Eva has room, and she and Gemma have become friends since the court case.

I enjoyed Yasmeen ordering Sharif and Alya out of the house.  I'm glad the latter isn't being let off the hook for the blackmail.

  Spoiler:    Last night's episodes were apparently Sharif's final appearance.

----------

Glen1 (05-11-2016), lizann (07-11-2016), LouiseP (06-11-2016), Perdita (05-11-2016), swmc66 (05-11-2016), tammyy2j (06-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Yasmeen tells Alya the party is all about Rana and Zeedan, then hijacks it to reveal the affair, which I did enjoy, the actress who plays Yasmeen was great 

I wanted her to smack both Sharif and Sonia

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

It was only after he wished that his marriage would be as good as theirs

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2016), lizann (07-11-2016), parkerman (07-11-2016), Perdita (07-11-2016), tammyy2j (08-11-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Wow, what an amazing stroke of luck for Caz that Eve just happened to bump into Maria just as she was about to go in her flat.

----------

Brucie (08-11-2016), Dazzle (09-11-2016), lizann (07-11-2016), parkerman (07-11-2016), Splashy (07-11-2016), tammyy2j (08-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

bye bye racist actor .... I wondered when he would be gone.

I hope he looks in the mirror and educates himself and becomes a better person.

Edited because im rubbish at spelling  :Sad:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2016), parkerman (07-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

is eva working full time in the factory? 

 seriously how does no one not even in daylight not see caz

 judge rinder  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2016), parkerman (07-11-2016), Splashy (07-11-2016), tammyy2j (08-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

is eva working full time in the factory? 

 seriously how does no one not even in daylight not see caz

 judge rinder  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Snagglepus

Why hasn't Maria changed the locks?

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2016), tammyy2j (08-11-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> bye bye rasist actor .... I wondered when he would be gone.
> 
> I hope he looks in the mirror and educates himself and becomes a better person.


Need to edit again, you mean racist.

----------


## lizann

caz will see aidan and maria getting cosy on the webcam

 where is caz living?

----------


## lizann

caz will see aidan and maria getting cosy on the webcam

 where is caz living?

----------


## flappinfanny

There are that many holes in the Caz/Maria storyline, it is sloppy sloppy sloppy.  Had to laugh at all Maria's clients cancelling, yet they don't mind having David.   :Big Grin: 

And what was all that about with Michelle and Steve eating chips on the bench while Robert was running the Rovers.

----------

alan45 (12-11-2016), Dazzle (09-11-2016), Glen1 (08-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

how was maria's grooming kit with sissors in her flat as she had when she left the salon heading to pub 

 no liz, sarah or sean working in pub only michelle

----------


## lizann

how was maria's grooming kit with sissors in her flat as she had when she left the salon heading to pub 

 no liz, sarah or sean working in pub only michelle

----------

Brucie (08-11-2016), Glen1 (08-11-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

Interesting conversation the cafe, with Cathy and Roy, Cathy going on about Maria and Caz.
Cathy mentioned an  "APB, All Points Bulletin", to which Roy corrected her with the British version "APW, All Points Warning, to stop people leaving the country."

If it's issued to prevent people leaving the country, then logically to me APW should stand for All Ports Warning?
Petty probably, but it seems more correct. Does someone have any insight into this?

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Need to edit again, you mean racist.


Thanx Snags.. edit done.. you wouldn't believe my Ma was a head teacher from the way I spells stuff  :Ninja: 

 Caz... She is total proof of what I always say "No good deed goes unpunished"

 Some real chemistry between Gary and Sarah.

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Interesting conversation the cafe, with Cathy and Roy, Cathy going on about Maria and Caz.
> Cathy mentioned an  "APB, All Points Bulletin", to which Roy corrected her with the British version "APW, All Points Warning, to stop people leaving the country."
> 
> If it's issued to prevent people leaving the country, then logically to me APW should stand for All Ports Warning?
> Petty probably, but it seems more correct. Does someone have any insight into this?


Yes, it stands for All Ports Warning in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2016), RogerOver (08-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Roy wants to get married so it should happen. Gemma needs to move onto the street but i do not knw where. There is no room at roys anyway


 don't think roy does

----------


## swmc66

You would think the customers would like the gossip  first hand

----------


## mariba

I think this relationship /marriage is far too soon for Roy.. I would have preferred for him to stay as friends with Cathy for much longer. There would have been so many other storylines to write for him in the meantime. He's a great actor. It's just not like Roy to fall in love easily. Him and Hailey were two oddballs - in a nicest possible way - and the likelihood of him finding a new love so quickly.. Well it's bit unrealistic..

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2016), Glen1 (09-11-2016), lizann (08-11-2016), parkerman (08-11-2016), tammyy2j (09-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I think this relationship /marriage is far too soon for Roy.. I would have preferred for him to stay as friends with Cathy for much longer. There would have been so many other storylines to write for him in the meantime. He's a great actor. It's just not like Roy to fall in love easily. Him and Hailey were two oddballs - in a nicest possible way - and the likelihood of him finding a new love so quickly.. Well it's bit unrealistic..


Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking last night while watching the episode. It's all far too soon for Roy. Hayley was the absolute love of his life and would take someone like Roy a long time to get over. Never mind marriage, I think even the closeness of his relationship with Cathy has been a bit forced.

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2016), Glen1 (09-11-2016), Perdita (08-11-2016), tammyy2j (09-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope Roy won't go through with the wedding. He's seemed very unsure about his relationship with Cathy several times now, but talks himself (or is talked) out of it.

I wasn't against their relationship at first (despite being of the opinion that a man like Roy would probably never marry again), but I've grown to dislike them together because I feel like Cathy's all wrong for him.  There's no warmth to her and she's got little patience for his endearing foibles.  I really hope this incompatibility is leading to a break up.

Caz's very obvious lurking in broad daylight is getting beyond a joke now!  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (12-11-2016), Glen1 (09-11-2016), Perdita (09-11-2016), tammyy2j (09-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Hayley used to get annoyed with him a lot and they had ups and downs. Thats all part of a relationship. You cannot get the same thing twice he is a realistic sensible man. Yes they partnered him quickly which was wrong. He should have had a few disasters before meeting soneone he wanted to marry

----------


## lizann

michelle only one working in manchester's busiest pub poor her and she pregnant as least she walking ok until cowboy leanne  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 and eileen full of wax there is a dummy joke somewhere

----------


## swmc66

Leanne walking as if she is about to give birth to triplets. She is even more annoying now. I do not like any of the stories at the moment. 
I expected Kevin to go and make up with Anna but he did'nt
Now they are going to further humiliate Bethany
I cannot bear it

----------


## swmc66

Leanne walking as if she is about to give birth to triplets. She is even more annoying now. I do not like any of the stories at the moment. 
I expected Kevin to go and make up with Anna but he did'nt
Now they are going to further humiliate Bethany
I cannot bear it

----------


## RogerOver

> Leanne walking as if she is about to give birth to triplets. She is even more annoying now. I do not like any of the stories at the moment. 
> I expected Kevin to go and make up with Anna but he did'nt
> Now they are going to further humiliate Bethany
> I cannot bear it


You're right. Leanne is the one bearing them.

----------

swmc66 (10-11-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

Best line of Wednesday night's episode must go to Sally, who cornered Kevin about his relationship with Anna.
Sally: "I'm not interfering for the sake of it."

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), Glen1 (12-11-2016), swmc66 (10-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Maria offering Aidan a hair cut, what hair  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), lizann (10-11-2016), LouiseP (10-11-2016), parkerman (10-11-2016), Splashy (10-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> michelle only one working in manchester's busiest pub


Yes, what on earth was Michael thinking, walking into a pub and expecting to be served? Honestly!  :Wal2l:

----------

LouiseP (10-11-2016), Splashy (10-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maria offering Aidan a hair cut, what hair


She did say he'd missed a bit, but would she really have used her scissors instead of a hair trimmer?  :Ponder:

----------

lizann (10-11-2016), Splashy (10-11-2016), swmc66 (10-11-2016), tammyy2j (10-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

She should by now change the flat key locks or move out maybe in with Kirk or go see her parents

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), lizann (10-11-2016), Snagglepus (10-11-2016), Splashy (10-11-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> Maria offering Aidan a hair cut, what hair


"What Hair" the new magazine for hairdressers.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), parkerman (10-11-2016), Splashy (10-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Exactly there was no need for scissors,. Ths story is so daft people are going crazy on twitter saying they are fed up of it.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), Splashy (10-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Just from memory, I'm not sure she got the scissors out because she was going to cut Aidan's hair with them. She opened her bag, maybe to get the clippers out, and saw the scissors with blood on.

----------

Splashy (10-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

the blood was on the end of the scissors which would be tucked away so she pulled out to use

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Just from memory, I'm not sure she got the scissors out because she was going to cut Aidan's hair with them. She opened her bag, maybe to get the clippers out, and saw the scissors with blood on.


 My clipper set came with scissors in the pack.

  Caz`s ex knows how unstable her ex is, yet shes jumping in as judge and jury on Maria?

 DigSpy always make me chuckle, some on their are fixated on Marias mostache!!!! Well you can imagine the irreverent comments from that crash site on this.  :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), lizann (10-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Caz`s ex knows how unstable her ex is, yet shes jumping in as judge and jury on Maria?


Kate's 180Â° turnaround about Caz is ridiculous...

If Aidan had any sense he'd have taken away the whole case and not just the scissors.  There's bound to be enough blood transferred to the case for a forensic examination to detect.

I've got to say that, laughable as parts of this stalker storyline are, I find Caz spying on Maria very creepy. 

I enjoyed Phelan's reaction to being beaten at poker by Michael.  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (10-11-2016), parkerman (11-11-2016), Splashy (11-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

the slap was awful should have been better 

 i liked the poker game, go mikey

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), Splashy (11-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

the slap was awful should have been better 

 i liked the poker game, go mikey

----------


## LouiseP

> She should by now change the flat key locks or move out maybe in with Kirk or go see her parents


Just why has no-one thought of changing the locks?  What a load of dummies.

----------

Splashy (11-11-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Just why has no-one thought of changing the locks?  What a load of dummies.


Because the writers are not capable of writing plots based around normal thinking.

----------

Splashy (11-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Im all sorts of confused with the stalker/claimed murder story line. Caz had no money, so wouldnt the purchase of a wire less web cam come up on the credit card bill Maria got? She would know she didnt buy it?

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2016), swmc66 (12-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Im all sorts of confused with the stalker/claimed murder story line. Caz had no money, so wouldnt the purchase of a wire less web cam come up on the credit card bill Maria got? She would know she didnt buy it?


  Maybe Caz has the billing address different to MariaÂ´s or made it online to a new email address she created so Maria is unaware

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Im all sorts of confused with the stalker/claimed murder story line. Caz had no money, so wouldnt the purchase of a wire less web cam come up on the credit card bill Maria got? She would know she didnt buy it?


It depends where Caz bought it I suppose.  On my credit card bill the name of the shop/online store in which I bought the goods is what's listed rather than individual items.  If Caz bought the camera in a shop called "Spies R Us" then even Maria might have an inkling of what Caz is up to.  :Big Grin: 

Of course Maria (or the police) could contact the shop, but I think that much common sense is asking a bit much of the Corrie writers!

It's also possible Caz withdrew cash using the card.




> Maybe Caz has the billing address different to MariaÂ´s or made it online to a new email address she created so Maria is unaware


I thought Caz would change the billing address but it seems she hasn't since Maria received the bill in the post.

----------

Perdita (12-11-2016), Splashy (13-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I know it is done to push Maria and Aidan together but would Eva really not mind her boyfriend staying with another woman over night? Nothing stopping her staying there too???  And the boys started to play poker while Michelle was there .. yet she only realised when it was all over to mention that she could lose her licence????

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2016), lizann (12-11-2016), Splashy (12-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Alya should sll that embrodery machine and gve her gran the money so she can ay bills and dev etc. Can Dev make a case against Sharif fr taking mone from the business account

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2016), lizann (12-11-2016), Splashy (13-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

if maria says she is not using the new credit card the police can investigate it's activity, caz is spending from it there has to be a trail, this storyline is stupid why did caz not going this nutty for losing cate

----------

Splashy (13-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> if maria says she is not using the new credit card the police can investigate it's activity, caz is spending from it there has to be a trail, this storyline is stupid why did caz not going this nutty for losing cate


Because it would have made less of a storylne   uggghh

----------


## Perdita

> if maria says she is not using the new credit card the police can investigate it's activity, caz is spending from it there has to be a trail, this storyline is stupid why did caz not going this nutty for losing cate


Because it would have made less of a storylne   uggghh

----------


## Dazzle

> if maria says she is not using the new credit card the police can investigate it's activity, caz is spending from it there has to be a trail, this storyline is stupid why did caz not going this nutty for losing cate


Maria has told the police that it was Caz using the card but they don't believe her.  It doesn't look like they're even investigating her claim at the moment (which I hope they would have to do in real life).

----------

Perdita (12-11-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

This week has shown the weakness in Coronation Street, with weak scripts and poor acting.

----------

Glen1 (12-11-2016), lizann (12-11-2016), mariba (15-11-2016), parkerman (12-11-2016), Perdita (12-11-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> Maria has told the police that it was Caz using the card but they don't believe her.  It doesn't look like they're even investigating her claim at the moment (which I hope they would have to do in real life).


Didn't Maria tell Kirk she was expecting a new credit card in the post just before she went away and to look out for it. I can't recall the police ever speaking to Kirk ,which would have been a priority considering he was left in charge of the flat in Marias' absence. Also the police were going to check cctv footage at the cashpoint where the card was used,don't recall any result and even if no facial i/d they're  completely different physically.

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2016), lizann (12-11-2016), parkerman (12-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> This week has shown the weakness in Coronation Street, with weak scripts and poor acting.


I liked the Nazir stuff. Yasmeen in particular has become a good character in my opinion.  Also, I enjoyed Michael beating Phelan and Vinny at poker, and his discussion with Anna about the former.

Unfortunately, although I thought the Caz stalking Maria storyline sounded intriguing on paper (or should that be on screen?  :Big Grin: ), the way it's playing out is extremely disappointing.

----------

mariba (15-11-2016), parkerman (12-11-2016), Perdita (13-11-2016), swmc66 (12-11-2016), tammyy2j (15-11-2016)

----------


## mariba

What a joke this maria /caz storyline is!!! Corrie is finally finished.. Ridiculous..

----------

LouiseP (14-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> What a joke this maria /caz storyline is!!! Corrie is finally finished.. Ridiculous..


 No police would act in such a callous way......and there is no body !!!!

----------


## Rice Christie

The Maria/Caz story gets worse with every passing episode.

I don't care about most of these characters anymore.  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016), mariba (15-11-2016), parkerman (15-11-2016), Perdita (15-11-2016), tammyy2j (15-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't care about most of these characters anymore.


Same here. 

Ironically, the only characters I cared about in Monday's episodes were two I've previously disliked the most: Anna and Michael.  Anna is so much more sympathetic and human coping with her awful burns, and Michael's far more compelling when he's needling Phelan knowingly rather than simpering and cringing.

I'm really disappointed David isn't wracked with guilt over Anna's injuries. He's a psycho but not quite a full blown one, and I hoped his apparent initial deep guilt about Anna (which lasted all of one episode!) would add another dimension to his character.  I should have known that was asking too much!

The less said about the idiotic Caz/Maria storyline the better!  :Moonie:

----------

mariba (15-11-2016), Perdita (15-11-2016), Rice Christie (15-11-2016), tammyy2j (15-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> The Maria/Caz story gets worse with every passing episode.
> 
> I don't care about most of these characters anymore.


And of course Johnny just has to go looking in the rubbish bin for a file he threw away. What a coincidence, eh? And why would he throw the actual folder away if he thought he was throwing away the first draft - why not just the papers?

This story just gets worse and worse. Perhaps our Kate is going for the title of worst story ever to appear in a soap?

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016), flappinfanny (16-11-2016), Glen1 (18-11-2016), lizann (15-11-2016), Perdita (15-11-2016), Rice Christie (15-11-2016), tammyy2j (15-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> And of course Johnny just has to go looking in the rubbish bin for a file he threw away. What a coincidence, eh? And why would he throw the actual folder away if he thought he was throwing away the first draft - why not just the papers?
> 
> This story just gets worse and worse. Perhaps our Kate is going for the title of worst story ever to appear in a soap?


Did Johnny also know the scissor's bag was from a toy shop that Maria and Aidan were at to get Liam a toy, good memory 

I don't like Jenny's attitude to Maria, she knows about doing wrong and being judged plus she did wrong taking Jack 

All this concern for Caz by Cate and Johnny knowing what she is like is strange

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016), flappinfanny (16-11-2016), Glen1 (18-11-2016), lizann (15-11-2016), parkerman (15-11-2016), Perdita (15-11-2016), Splashy (16-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Apparently Anna had crutches wrong way round while walking

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016), flappinfanny (16-11-2016), Glen1 (18-11-2016), Splashy (16-11-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I am a bit concerned about Mrs Brooks who was having her barnet done at half nine, whats going to happen to her blue rinse now?

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2016), Glen1 (18-11-2016), Splashy (16-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Irene deserves all she gets by this point, many have warned her about Phelan, shes seen the signs but ignored them out sheer bloody mindedness. She asked her employer to leave his place of work to have a private chat with her lover? A man who screwed over the now mother of his daughter.

 Hope fay gets some dirt off that phone she nicked. 

 Sarah never learns, selling out everyone because "I loves the man " All of why they ended up here was because she wouldnt listen that Callum was a vile turd and thus then tried to kill her and she had to be saved.

----------

flappinfanny (17-11-2016), Glen1 (18-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

forgot tp go advanced agin..

----------


## lizann

fast for i love yous for gary and sarah

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought the Adam scenes were contemptible and cringe worthy to say the least. Coronation Street are treating their audience like morons.

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2016), Glen1 (18-11-2016), lizann (17-11-2016), parkerman (17-11-2016), tammyy2j (17-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I thought the Adam scenes were contemptible and cringe worthy to say the least. Coronation Street are treating their audience like morons.


 yes totally naff young baldwin re introduction whiskey in factory and then driving his flashy motor

----------

Glen1 (18-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I thought the Adam scenes were contemptible and cringe worthy to say the least. Coronation Street are treating their audience like morons.


 yes totally naff young baldwin re introduction whiskey in factory and then driving his flashy motor

----------

flappinfanny (18-11-2016), Perdita (17-11-2016), tammyy2j (17-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> yes totally naff young baldwin re introduction whiskey in factory and then driving his flashy motor


I am also quite concerned about nobody seeing a stranger walk in and go straight through to the office  :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2016), flappinfanny (18-11-2016), Glen1 (18-11-2016), parkerman (17-11-2016), tammyy2j (17-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

At least a Baldwin is back on the street  :Cheer: 

Who does Adam thinks owns the factory now, Peter or his one time missus Carla  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (18-11-2016), Glen1 (18-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

what's the likelyhood they would keep alcohol hidden same way as Mike

----------

flappinfanny (18-11-2016), Glen1 (18-11-2016), parkerman (17-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> what's the likelyhood they would keep alcohol hidden same way as Mike


 carla had to have stashs everywhere  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (18-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> what's the likelyhood they would keep alcohol hidden same way as Mike


 carla had to have stashs everywhere  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

Adam taking on Robert. Yeah right, Robert would knock him out with one punch. Eileen you deserve everything you get. Daniel looks like he could be an interesting character. The only downside is the fact Corrie sometimes do not develop their characters and can be card board cut outs. At the moment Adam is coming across as an idiot, which is probably what they are intending to start with.  I hope we see more depth to the character as time goes on.  We will see ......   Daniel I am looking forward to finding out more.

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2016), Glen1 (18-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Well its lucky for Tracy that the other siblings do not stoop as low as her . He could gave retaliated and said she was not his real daughter and she should sling her hook.

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2016), Perdita (18-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Why oh why do people in soapland never put mobile phones on silent  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), Glen1 (19-11-2016), parkerman (18-11-2016), swmc66 (18-11-2016), tammyy2j (19-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Why oh why do people in soapland never put mobile phones on silent


 mikey has done and now his ticker has finally gave in

 why was adam looking for drugs ok painkillers addict?

 phelan just letting mikey die

----------

Perdita (19-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Why oh why do people in soapland never put mobile phones on silent


 mikey has done and now his ticker has finally gave in

 why was adam looking for drugs ok painkillers addict?

 phelan just letting mikey die

----------


## parkerman

Anna looks just like the Queen in Snow White when she changes into a pedlar to take the poison apple to Snow White. :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (19-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Very unrealistic about micheal and his heart attack. Everytime he has a row he is going to die. My husband has had a heart attack twice i wish they would portray things realistically. Anyway if it was that bad he should keep his nose out if it all!
Also Anna extremely stupid for inviting phelan to her home when she knows what he is like
I did not like Adam arrogant little xxx
Like the new young Ken
A bit dark today corrie hope he gets caught in the end and leaves the street

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), flappinfanny (19-11-2016), tammyy2j (19-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Very unrealistic about micheal and his heart attack. Everytime he has a row he is going to die. My husband has had a heart attack twice i wish they would portray things realistically. Anyway if it was that bad he should keep his nose out if it all!
Also Anna extremely stupid for inviting phelan to her home when she knows what he is like
I did not like Adam arrogant little xxx
Like the new young Ken
A bit dark today corrie hope he gets caught in the end and leaves the street

----------


## flappinfanny

I for one am glad Michael has gone, perhaps we can get the old Gail back now instead of the soppy, simpering childish wet lettuce we have most of the time.

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), Glen1 (19-11-2016), parkerman (19-11-2016), swmc66 (19-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I for one am glad Michael has gone, perhaps we can get the old Gail back now instead of the soppy, simpering childish wet lettuce we have most of the time.


I quite liked Michael himself, but I know exactly what you mean about his effect on Gail!

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), flappinfanny (19-11-2016), Glen1 (19-11-2016), mariba (19-11-2016), swmc66 (19-11-2016), tammyy2j (19-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I quite liked Michael himself, but I know exactly what you mean about his effect on Gail!


I had grown to like him also  :Sad:

----------

mariba (19-11-2016), swmc66 (19-11-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I liked the two pedants together - Roy and Brian discussing the spelling of Czar: "Are you a Cz or Ts man?" asked Brian, to which Roy replied that either were perfectly acceptable.

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), swmc66 (19-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

When did Phelan get the ring?  Did not get the impression he actually wanted to marry Eileen....

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), RogerOver (19-11-2016), tammyy2j (20-11-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> When did Phelan get the ring?  Did not get the impression he actually wanted to marry Eileen....


Nah, he just did that to put Eileen off the scent about him going to Mexico. He's very good, very devious. 
Another good move by him:  I thought those tiles he got delivered at short notice - weren't they the ones Eileen ordered & paid for on impulse a few weeks back?

----------


## Perdita

> Nah, he just did that to put Eileen off the scent about him going to Mexico. He's very good, very devious. 
> Another good move by him:  I thought those tiles he got delivered at short notice - weren't they the ones Eileen ordered & paid for on impulse a few weeks back?


I know why he proposed .. just canÂ´t fathom out why he would have a ring in his backpack ...

----------

flappinfanny (20-11-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I know why he proposed .. just canÂ´t fathom out why he would have a ring in his backpack ...


I reckon that's Phelan all over. Excelllent last minute thinking. He knew Rodwell was very suspicious of him hiding something in that backpack, so by putting a ring in there in case of some hassle, then Rodwell finds the ring, as if Phelan was saving it for later. Phelan proposes to Eileen. It saves Phelan's bacon and makes Rodwell look stupid all in one go.

I remember months ago we had a scene where Phelan managed to get at the CCTV recording in the builder's yard and remove incriminating evidence of him up to no good. He's a master at covering his tracks, and we all love to hate him for it.

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), lizann (19-11-2016), Perdita (19-11-2016), tammyy2j (20-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I reckon that's Phelan all over. Excelllent last minute thinking. He knew Rodwell was very suspicious of him hiding something in that backpack, so by putting a ring in there in case of some hassle, then Rodwell finds the ring, as if Phelan was saving it for later. Phelan proposes to Eileen. It saves Phelan's bacon and makes Rodwell look stupid all in one go.
> 
> I remember months ago we had a scene where Phelan managed to get at the CCTV recording in the builder's yard and remove incriminating evidence of him up to no good. He's a master at covering his tracks, and we all love to hate him for it.


You are probably right ... He might have got the ring for just the scenario you describe..

----------


## mariba

And we are meant to believe that Phelan didn't miss his phone before that..?
And that Anna would want anything to do with him after everything?
The whole soap has gone so ridiculous..Is this Kate Oates doing? I don't like most storylines at the moment...nothing realistic, heartwarming going on, only crime, lies and misery..I don't even care what happens with this Phelan story as it's been going on too long now. And Maria can rot in prison, I don't miss her either.. So nothing really to keep me glued on the screen..

Oh, one credit I must give. Glad to see Brian back! Him and Mary would make a great couple!  :Smile:

----------

Brucie (21-11-2016), tammyy2j (20-11-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> And we are meant to believe that Phelan didn't miss his phone before that..?
> And that Anna would want anything to do with him after everything?
> The whole soap has gone so ridiculous..Is this Kate Oates doing? I don't like most storylines at the moment...nothing realistic, heartwarming going on, only crime, lies and misery..I don't even care what happens with this Phelan story as it's been going on too long now. And Maria can rot in prison, I don't miss her either.. So nothing really to keep me glued on the screen..
> 
> Oh, one credit I must give. Glad to see Brian back! Him and Mary would make a great couple!


Ha ha! Yes, a great comedy couple, for sure.I think there could be potential for them to have their own spin-off series: The World According to Brian amd Mary, where they take on bureaucrats and beat them at their own game by using the bureaucrats own rules to win.

----------

Brucie (21-11-2016), Dazzle (19-11-2016), Perdita (19-11-2016), tammyy2j (20-11-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Poor Michael.  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

the ring could be one he was going to keep or sell and came in handy making mikey look bad and eileen happy

----------

flappinfanny (20-11-2016), Perdita (19-11-2016), tammyy2j (20-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I supposed that Phelan had rushed out and bought the ring when he realised Michael would confront him over the mysterious contents of his rucksack.  I don't think it was pre-planned because otherwise he would have got the correct ring size.

He commented that he'd lost his phone so he'd already missed it by the time it was mentioned.  

Anna would do anything to get rid of Phelan once and for all which is why she set up the meeting with him.  I think she'd have met him in a public place in reality though.  He was so cruel to her (and Michael too obviously  :Stick Out Tongue: )!

I wish Brian would be brought back permanently.

----------

parkerman (20-11-2016), Perdita (20-11-2016), tammyy2j (20-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Brian and Mary would make a good couple

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2016), mariba (21-11-2016), Perdita (20-11-2016), tammyy2j (20-11-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I always wanted to kick the cat (and I haven't got one) when Brain and Julie were on the screen.  Perhaps now Julie has gone Brian will be more bearable. I like the friendship between Roy and Brian.

----------

mariba (21-11-2016), parkerman (20-11-2016), swmc66 (21-11-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

It was nice to see Michael getting caught yet again doing his final burglary just for old time sake.

As Jack Regan used to say "You're in the wrong game, me ole son".

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

It was nice to see Michael getting caught yet again doing his final burglary just for old time sake.

As Jack Regan used to say "You're in the wrong game, me ole son".

----------

Perdita (21-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> It was nice to see Michael getting caught yet again doing his final burglary just for old time sake.
> 
> As Jack Regan used to say "You're in the wrong game, me ole son".


Welcome back MoMo, missed you  :Smile:   Hope all is well  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Absolutely delightful to be back, Perds. Thank you.

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2016), Perdita (21-11-2016), swmc66 (21-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

thought todd was just going leave dead mikey there good he called the police now will eileen break the news to gail

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), swmc66 (21-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I never got the impression that the yard is very big .. so nobody saw a body lying there all day until Todd saw him in the afternoon???   :Ponder:

----------

lizann (21-11-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Poor Phelan. He doesn't deserve this. I blame Anna and That Stupid Burglar.

----------


## swmc66

He deserves everything and more. I am only disapointed that Eileen will still think she has a good guy

----------

Brucie (22-11-2016), Dazzle (22-11-2016), lizann (21-11-2016), mariba (21-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I never got the impression that the yard is very big .. so nobody saw a body lying there all day until Todd saw him in the afternoon???


 yes it wasn't a closed in site either 

 how is phelan going to get out of this blackmail todd to keep him quite as he too in deep

----------


## lizann

> I never got the impression that the yard is very big .. so nobody saw a body lying there all day until Todd saw him in the afternoon???


 yes it wasn't a closed in site either 

 how is phelan going to get out of this blackmail todd to keep him quite as he too in deep

----------


## Dazzle

> Absolutely delightful to be back, Perds. Thank you.


Why did you desert us, MoMo?  :Crying:

----------


## Dazzle

A couple of very good episodes. Even Anna's screeching didn't set my teeth on edge for once.   :EEK!:   Those coppers she spoke to were patronising...  :Wal2l: 

How many husbands of Gail's have died now?  She should come with a health warning (mind you, so should the whole Platt family).  :Big Grin: 

I'm liking Gemma's makeover and found it very amusing that it was explained by her using Jenny's shampoo and lipstick. I hope that horrible orange foundation is gone for good!




> I never got the impression that the yard is very big .. so nobody saw a body lying there all day until Todd saw him in the afternoon???


Nobody had been there that day until Todd arrived. There wouldn't have been many casual passers by because it appeared to be situated slightly away from a road, and I think Michael was lying behind a pile of something or other.

----------


## lizann

i now understand why martin stays away from the street it over black widow gail he only husband alive  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 peter now a cabbie

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

i now understand why martin stays away from the street it over black widow gail he only husband alive  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 peter now a cabbie

----------


## RogerOver

My hero Brian has been sticking his oar in with both feet, to use a malapropism.

Peter criticising Brian and Daniel:
"Ken's just come out of hospital and you're both sat there like Jim Bowen: Let's see what you could've won."

About the ongoing wedding arrangements:
Cathy; I get nervous, I forgot my own name once.
Brian: That's easily done Caroline.

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), lizann (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> i now understand why Martin stays away from the street it over black widow Gail he only husband alive 
> 
>  Peter now a cabbie


Does anyone not work on the street?
It's only the likes of Ken when he was a teacher/editor, or someone working for the council.
No one works at Freshco anymore.
Wouldn't it be great if we could all find work on our own doorstep.

----------

parkerman (22-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Does anyone not work on the street?
> It's only the likes of Ken when he was a teacher/editor, or someone working for the council.
> No one works at Freshco anymore.
> Wouldn't it be great if we could all find work on our own doorstep.


There are only two places in the United Kingdom where that happens - Coronation Street and Albert Square.

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), lizann (22-11-2016)

----------


## Brucie

Kate phones the police to say that Maria has murdered Caz and the police are all over the street in seconds flat, despite zero evidence of even a death, let alone a murder. Anna tells the police that Phelan was involved in Michael's death, and despite there being a body discovered in potentially suspicious circumstances, do the police bother to cross the road and knock on Phelan's door? No, of course they don't.

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), parkerman (22-11-2016), Perdita (22-11-2016), Snagglepus (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Kate phones the police to say that Maria has murdered Caz and the police are all over the street in seconds flat, despite zero evidence of even a death, let alone a murder. Anna tells the police that Phelan was involved in Michael's death, and despite there being a body discovered in potentially suspicious circumstances, do the police bother to cross the road and knock on Phelan's door? No, of course they don't.


 Consistency is not one of Corrie's strong points!

----------

Brucie (22-11-2016), Dazzle (22-11-2016), Perdita (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really like the Barlow family scenes

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Remind me someone, wasn't there a relative of Ken's a few years back who ripped Sophie/Kevin Webster off of a few grand?

----------


## Perdita

> Remind me someone, wasn't there a relative of Ken's a few years back who ripped Sophie/Kevin Webster off of a few grand?


Either KenÂ´s son Lawrence( Bill RoacheÂ´s real life son) or his grandson James, I think it was James .. something to do with homeless people that Sophie was involved with ... that is all I currently remember

----------

Snagglepus (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Who was Vinnie's neighbour, her face looked familiar and I just can't think where I have seen her.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Either KenÂ´s son Lawrence( Bill RoacheÂ´s real life son) or his grandson James, I think it was James .. something to do with homeless people that Sophie was involved with ... that is all I currently remember


Why have they not visited Ken or contacted him?

----------


## Perdita

> Why have they not visited Ken or contacted him?


I think they fell out ... Lawrence is homophobic as James is gay ... and I guess James trying to con Sophie makes him an unwelcome visitor ...

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Why have they not visited Ken or contacted him?


I think they fell out ... Lawrence is homophobic as James is gay ... and I guess James trying to con Sophie makes him an unwelcome visitor ...

----------

tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## Musho

I'm loving the Barlows being right back at the centre of the show. Daniel seems like a great addition to the cast.

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), RogerOver (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm loving the Barlows being right back at the centre of the show. Daniel seems like a great addition to the cast.


I agree, I really enjoyed their scenes last night.  Peter's always great, Daniel has made a very good first impression on me, and I even found Tracy bearable (and quite amusing).

I haven't taken to Adam yet because he's far too cocky for my taste, but I vaguely remember that I quite liked him before so hopefully his arrogance will be toned down and he'll grow on me.  I really hated his contrived run ins with both Aidan and Robert!

----------

Perdita (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## mariba

Well I must say that annas shouting at the cops didn't put her in a good light in their eyes, and she's probably the reason why phelan will get away with it again... Stupid woman. Maybe even Gary will get into trouble...

----------


## tammyy2j

> I agree, I really enjoyed their scenes last night.  Peter's always great, Daniel has made a very good first impression on me, and I even found Tracy bearable (and quite amusing).
> 
> I haven't taken to Adam yet because he's far too cocky for my taste, but I vaguely remember that I quite liked him before so hopefully his arrogance will be toned down and he'll grow on me.  I really hated his contrived run ins with both Aidan and Robert!


I even enjoyed Adam's chat with Simon and nice to see Simon happy  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> Well I must say that annas shouting at the cops didn't put her in a good light in their eyes, and she's probably the reason why phelan will get away with it again... Stupid woman. Maybe even Gary will get into trouble...


Of course Gary and Anna will come off worse. Phelan AKA Dr Evil. I said before, he's the one we all love to hate, the Mick McManus of Corro.
I'd love to be wrong, of course.

----------

parkerman (22-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well I must say that annas shouting at the cops didn't put her in a good light in their eyes, and she's probably the reason why phelan will get away with it again... Stupid woman. Maybe even Gary will get into trouble...


She only _started_ getting hysterical because she could see they weren't taking her seriously though.  I don't see how Anna can be blamed for anything Phelan does or gets away with - she's tried to warn people about him enough times!

----------

Perdita (22-11-2016), Ruffed_lemur (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Poor Phelan. He doesn't deserve this. I blame Anna and That Stupid Burglar.


What making a hot water bottle for Eileen for her feet yes that is cruel, if only she kept Michael's electric blanket and lead  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (22-11-2016), parkerman (22-11-2016), Perdita (22-11-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Anna grassing up Phelan to the rozzers. Poor form. nobody likes a copper's nark.

----------


## swmc66

She just came across as a crazy woman and now police will not take her seriously. I hate these Anna moments

----------


## Dazzle

> She just came across as a crazy woman and now police will not take her seriously. I hate these Anna moments


It's true she came across as a crazy woman but she already knew they were never going to take her seriously.  

Anna's one of my least favourite Corrie characters but I could understand her frustration in that scene: Phelan tormented and destroyed her and family, and now she knows he's had a hand in defenceless Michael's death.  Plus, time and time again she's been treated as delusional when she's warned others.  I think I'd be shrieking in her place too!

----------

Brucie (24-11-2016), Glen1 (23-11-2016), parkerman (23-11-2016), Perdita (23-11-2016), swmc66 (23-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She just came across as a crazy woman and now police will not take her seriously. I hate these Anna moments


I hope they listen to her and investigate properly

She is feeling responsible too for Michael's death and is probably more scared now of Pat Phelan

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016), Glen1 (23-11-2016), lizann (23-11-2016), parkerman (23-11-2016), Perdita (23-11-2016), swmc66 (23-11-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Anna has never come to terms with the fact that she had the best sex of her life with Phelan.

----------


## parkerman

> Anna has never come to terms with the fact that she had the best sex of her life with Phelan.


 Ooooh! Controversial stuff. Outspoken and daring.

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016), Glen1 (23-11-2016), Splashy (23-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Ooooh! Controversial stuff. Outspoken and daring.


  :EEK!:

----------

Splashy (23-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Who was Vinnie's neighbour, her face looked familiar and I just can't think where I have seen her.


Her name is Jacqueline Pilton.

She has had two roles in Emmerdale, Mavis Cathcart and Doris. She has also appeared in Corrie before as "The woman at the Freshco Butchery Counter"! (in 2000)

She has appeared in a number of other TV series and Dramas including Doctors, Heartbeat, Home Fires and Jane Eyre. Probably her biggest part was as Primrose Shipman in Harold Shipman - Doctor death.

----------

Glen1 (23-11-2016), Perdita (23-11-2016), Splashy (23-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

so all blame on vinnie but phelan did looked worried when police left how long before eileen welcomes him back

----------

Splashy (23-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I could not believe Eileen slapped him.

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Splashy (23-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Pats going to play the victim to the hilt, Todds never going to rat him out and not even Gary believes Anna. 

 Irlene has become the irksome one now, she who ordered 30 grand of tiles for a property she has never visited. If her boy only lost 70k well she spent 30k of it.

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I still fail to understand how Phelan and Todd can get away with blaming it all on to Vinny. No work was being done. No contracts had been signed. Nothing was being done. Surely, being so involved with the whole development, Phelan in particular cannot get away with blaming the scam solely on to Vinny. Why did he think nothing was being done?

----------

Brucie (24-11-2016), Glen1 (23-11-2016), lizann (24-11-2016), LouiseP (23-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I still fail to understand how Phelan and Todd can get away with blaming it all on to Vinny. No work was being done. No contracts had been signed. Nothing was being done. Surely, being so involved with the whole development, Phelan in particular cannot get away with blaming the scam solely on to Vinny. Why did he think nothing was being done?



Why did ANYONE think nothing was being done . Surely somoen who forked out Â£15grand would have gone to see how it was developing and ask some questions.  :Wub: .

----------

Brucie (24-11-2016), Glen1 (23-11-2016), lizann (24-11-2016), mariba (24-11-2016), parkerman (23-11-2016), Splashy (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Anna has never come to terms with the fact that she had the best sex of her life with Phelan.


Bleugh, bleugh, bleugh, bleugh.!!!!! :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (23-11-2016), parkerman (23-11-2016), Splashy (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Bleugh, bleugh, bleugh, bleugh.!!!!!


 :Angry:  :Angry:

----------

parkerman (23-11-2016)

----------


## Glen1

You're not on your own parkerman, hope it's not going to be resolved by a piece of carpet being lifted and the use of a big brush ! Did I hear Phelan say that Vinny made off with Â£120k ? Surely the land and building value would cover the return of deposits paid, if so?

----------

parkerman (23-11-2016), Splashy (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> You're not on your own parkerman, hope it's not going to be resolved by a piece of carpet being lifted and the use of a big brush ! Did I hear Phelan say that Vinny made off with Â£120k ? Surely the land and building value would cover the return of deposits paid, if so?


Well that's another issue, Glen. Where did the money come from to buy that vast area of land and huge building in the first place?...but let's not go there!

----------

Glen1 (23-11-2016), Splashy (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Very sensible Mr.P . life's too short.   :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), parkerman (23-11-2016), Splashy (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Coronation Street treat their audience as big thicko's.  There are more holes in this plot than a bar of Aero.

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016), mariba (24-11-2016), parkerman (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Why did ANYONE think nothing was being done . Surely somoen who forked out Â£15grand would have gone to see how it was developing and ask some questions. .


 that's what mikey was telling the buyers do, go see progress which was none but phelan and todd were bluffing them off the scent

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I looooove that Eileen's dumped Phelan and didn't fall for his victim act.  Unfortunately, I've got no faith she'll stick to her guns once she's calmed down - but maybe she'll surprise me.

I thought for a moment Todd was going to confess all when he admitted the flats were a scam!  :EEK!: 




> Well that's another issue, Glen. *Where did the money come from to buy that vast area of land and huge building in the first place?*...but let's not go there!


I remember asking this on a spoiler thread months ago and wondering if they'd rented it or something.  You pointed out that someone needn't own a building to get planning permission for it but that the owner had to give permission for the changes (or something along those lines).

I think we can safely say they didn't spend any big money acquiring the building however they went about it, but perhaps Jason's "investment" paid for leasing it temporarily?  (If I sound like I don't know what I'm talking about, that's because I don't.  :Big Grin: )

Anyway, with the Corrie plod on the case I'm sure it'll all become as clear as mud in no time...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (24-11-2016), parkerman (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I still fail to understand how Phelan and Todd can get away with blaming it all on to Vinny. No work was being done. No contracts had been signed. Nothing was being done. Surely, being so involved with the whole development, Phelan in particular cannot get away with blaming the scam solely on to Vinny. Why did he think nothing was being done?


Phelan's almost certainly got a cartload of dodgy contacts who might be cajoled/threatened into helping cover for him.  I doubt it'll ever be fully explained though.  The fact that we never got to hear his explanation to the police probably says it all...




> You're not on your own parkerman, hope it's not going to be resolved by a piece of carpet being lifted and the use of a big brush ! *Did I hear Phelan say that Vinny made off with Â£120k ?* Surely the land and building value would cover the return of deposits paid, if so?


I didn't hear that, but surely two crooks like Vinny and Phelan wouldn't scarper to Mexico to live the good life with only Â£120 grand between them?  :EEK!:

----------

Glen1 (24-11-2016), parkerman (24-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Pats going to play the victim to the hilt, Todds never going to rat him out and not even Gary believes Anna. 
> 
>  Irlene has become the irksome one now, she who ordered 30 grand of tiles for a property she has never visited. If her boy only lost 70k well she spent 30k of it.


Gary does believe Anna

I want Todd to speak up but I guess he won't to save himself but I am hopeful Billy will make him 

If the police do investigate thoroughly (if that ever happens in soaps) there has to be some evidence against Phelan, his phone if traced the calls and texts between him and Vinny?

I liked cheeky Peter stealing the sweets for Leanne but poor Nick his jealously will rage  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016), lizann (24-11-2016), parkerman (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> I didn't hear that, but surely two crooks like Vinny and Phelan wouldn't scarper to Mexico to live the good life with only Â£120k


 Misheard Dazzle ,thought Phelan was referring to the amount in the account . whilst on the phone to the bank, when he was actually giving his passcode  :Embarrassment: . ( I'm in the process of getting replacement hearing aids)

----------


## Glen1

> I didn't hear that, but surely two crooks like Vinny and Phelan wouldn't scarper to Mexico to live the good life with only Â£120k


 Misheard Dazzle ,thought Phelan was referring to the amount in the account . whilst on the phone to the bank, when he was actually giving his passcode  :Embarrassment: . ( I'm in the process of getting replacement hearing aids) :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Misheard Dazzle ,thought Phelan was referring to the amount in the account . whilst on the phone to the bank, when he was actually giving his passcode . ( I'm in the process of getting replacement hearing aids)


Do you use the subtitles?  I have below average hearing so I always use them so that I don't miss anything.  It makes for a much more pleasurable viewing experience!

I hope your new hearing aids work out well.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (24-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> that's what mikey was telling the buyers do, go see progress which was none but phelan and todd were bluffing them off the scent


Would you be bluffed ? I certainly wouldn't. My name is not Eileen ! LOL!

----------


## LouiseP

> Do you use the subtitles?  I have below average hearing so I always use them so that I don't miss anything.  It makes for a much more pleasurable viewing experience!
> 
> I hope your new hearing aids work out well.


Me too. Couldn't live without subtitles. I have brilliant hearing aids ( invisible virtually) but when I am at home I just take them out and use the subtitles

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Thanks to you both Dazzle and LouiseP , I feel confident the new aids will sort out a lot of my hearing issues , all being well to be fitted next Monday. :Smile:  I do use the subtitles but sometimes the TV doesn't turn them on. I think the telly needs a bit of technical adjustment, which it's shortly going to receive with my boot. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Perdita (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

I think Eileen will buy a winning lottery ticket and win just enough money to pay back everyone's deposits with a little bit of interest and then life will quickly go back to normal.

----------

parkerman (24-11-2016), Perdita (25-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

I am just wondering what bank would allow one partner to empty an account. Surely when two people go into business the bank has to have two partners signing the cheques and how did Eileen have access to the money to buy the tiles ??. 30K ??

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016), lizann (24-11-2016), mariba (26-11-2016), parkerman (24-11-2016), Perdita (25-11-2016), Splashy (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (25-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I am just wondering what bank would allow one partner to empty an account. Surely when two people go into business the bank has to have two partners signing the cheques and how did Eileen have access to the money to buy the tiles ??. 30K ??


 The answer to that is easy....this is Coronation Street.  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016), mariba (26-11-2016), Splashy (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (25-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

that was very calm in the pub id be hitting the roof if i lost a tenner 

 todd just as bad as phelan

----------

Brucie (25-11-2016), Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016), parkerman (24-11-2016), Splashy (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (25-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

that was very calm in the pub id be hitting the roof if i lost a tenner 

 todd just as bad as phelan

----------

Perdita (25-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, Eileen, a small jobbing builder in Weatherfield is going to earn enough money to pay everyone back. You give him a room in your house. He'll have it all paid back in no time......

----------

Brucie (25-11-2016), Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016), lizann (25-11-2016), Perdita (25-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (25-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Billy would be more suspicious and ask Todd questions, I am very disappointed in Todd and could Eileen have been angry with Phelan for even a day at least after the reveal, Phelan now will take Jason's business and Eileen again deserves it  :Angry: 

I expected a riot in the pub no one is listening to Anna she should just give up now she warned them all 

Kevin looked annoyed that Andy was in the flat talking to Anna about Michael, does he not believe either how bad Phelan is

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016), Glen1 (25-11-2016), lizann (25-11-2016), Perdita (25-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I am just wondering what bank would allow one partner to empty an account. Surely when two people go into business the bank has to have two partners signing the cheques and how did Eileen have access to the money to buy the tiles ??. 30K ??


  That had me puzzled all the time ... first Eileen spending all that money on tiles without the "developerÂ´s" knowledge and approval .. then Vinny goes and empties the "business account" ... I do wish the writers would be rather more realistic  :Angry:  :Wal2l:

----------

Brucie (25-11-2016), Dazzle (25-11-2016), Glen1 (25-11-2016), parkerman (25-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Michael's funeral was arranged quickly, I wonder who is paying for it, did Gail have him insured?

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016), lizann (25-11-2016), parkerman (25-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Has Maria been forgotten about sitting in that cell?

----------

Brucie (25-11-2016), mariba (26-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Has Maria been forgotten about sitting in that cell?


Hopefully  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016), Glen1 (25-11-2016), mariba (26-11-2016), swmc66 (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Michael's funeral was arranged quickly, I wonder who is paying for it, did Gail have him insured?


I doubt she had insurance ... also, surely there would have to be an autopsy and inquest to find out how he died? ???

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016), lizann (26-11-2016), mariba (26-11-2016), parkerman (26-11-2016), Ruffed_lemur (26-11-2016), Splashy (26-11-2016), swmc66 (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

how forgiving is the street residents of phelan, they all just love him

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2016), parkerman (26-11-2016), Perdita (26-11-2016), Splashy (26-11-2016), swmc66 (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> how forgiving is the street residents of phelan, they all just love him


Totally agree. Not one of them is suspicious any more and as for Eileen  inviting him back to live in her house. â¦..it is truly mind boggling . How can she or anyone else believe that he will pay it back. :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2016), lizann (26-11-2016), mariba (26-11-2016), parkerman (26-11-2016), Splashy (26-11-2016), swmc66 (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

adam and daniel live together, they don't get along 

 ken's stroke recovery needs consistency 

 were michael and gail still married or divorced?

----------

Splashy (26-11-2016), swmc66 (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

adam and daniel live together, they don't get along 

 ken's stroke recovery needs consistency 

 were michael and gail still married or divorced?

----------


## Splashy

If matey was such a renowned crook how could anyone not round on Phelan and Todd. Then the time of death of Michael would of placed Phelan on the site witnessed by Gary. 

 Shame Shaun didnt just punch Brian for trying to get him booted from his home or just threaten too maybe, Im not pro violence, but to try and poison Norries like that was vile.

 Sharas very quick to write off Â£15.000 cant remember her being a huge fan of Michael and shes only a low paid bar maid, surely she should be baying for Phelan and Tods blood as neither would be able to defend that no work had been done on the site and why cant the site be sold on to recoup some monies?

All very weak.

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2016), lizann (26-11-2016), mariba (26-11-2016), parkerman (26-11-2016), Perdita (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Totally agree. Not one of them is suspicious any more and as for Eileen  inviting him back to live in her house. …..it is truly mind boggling . How can she or anyone else believe that he will pay it back.


It's perfectly understandable that the community and even Eileen have forgiven Phelan.  

The razor sharp Weatherfield police - having carried out a lengthy and painstaking investigation using the finest intellect on the force and most cutting-edge forensic techniques known to mankind - have concluded that dastardly evil genius Vinny fooled the naive and gullible builder*.  What else could anyone do but get down on bended knee and grovel for Phelan's forgiveness after making such vile and unfounded accusations against an obviously innocent man?   :Searchme: 

* It turns out Vinny had hidden several gigantic speakers outside and had been playing an audio recording of a busy building site on a loop.  He'd also paid a couple of dodgy types to walk past the office several times an hour wearing hard hats to make it seem as if there was lots of workmen coming and going.  It's no wonder he had poor Phelan fooled...  :Sad:

----------

LouiseP (26-11-2016), parkerman (26-11-2016), Perdita (26-11-2016), Splashy (26-11-2016), swmc66 (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> adam and daniel live together, they don't get along 
> 
>  ken's stroke recovery needs consistency 
> 
>  were michael and gail still married or divorced?


Michael and Gail were still married.  They were going to renew their vows.

----------

lizann (26-11-2016), Splashy (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Was the "site office" remote as it was afternoon before Todd found Michael .. normally those offices are in populated areas so that customers can see the advertisement, I believe ... might be wrong though ..

----------

tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

The whole story is bonkers .

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2016), Glen1 (26-11-2016), lizann (27-11-2016), mariba (26-11-2016), parkerman (26-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Michael's funeral was arranged quickly, I wonder who is paying for it, did Gail have him insured?


 gail gets this husband funeral free as she has many dead  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2016), flappinfanny (26-11-2016), Glen1 (26-11-2016), parkerman (26-11-2016), Ruffed_lemur (28-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

So Norris is quids in, the Donald Trump of Weatherfield.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2016), Glen1 (26-11-2016), parkerman (26-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

sean is in emily's room, brian in norris room, is house only 2 bedrooms now norris in front room the living room?

----------

Glen1 (26-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I couldn't understand the Barlow family's overreaction to the initial discovery of Daniel's living situation.  So he lied about living with his mum?  The fierceness of their accusations implied that he'd committed a heinous crime.  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (26-11-2016), mariba (30-11-2016), parkerman (27-11-2016), swmc66 (27-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> sean is in emily's room, brian in norris room, is house only 2 bedrooms now norris in front room the living room?


Should Emily decide to pop back for Xmas, the sleeping arrangements will be mind blowing  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-11-2016), mariba (30-11-2016), swmc66 (27-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Should Emily decide to pop back for Xmas, the sleeping arrangements will be mind blowing


 is it 3 bedroomed?

 emily could bunk in with Brian

 when is freddie moving there and in where?

----------

Glen1 (27-11-2016), swmc66 (27-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Should Emily decide to pop back for Xmas, the sleeping arrangements will be mind blowing


 is it 3 bedroomed?

 emily could bunk in with Brian

 when is freddie moving there and in where?

----------


## Glen1

The money Norris is charging ,he'll have tents erected in the back garden.

----------

Dazzle (27-11-2016), lizann (27-11-2016), parkerman (27-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I think they are living in Tardis's houses small on the outsde and huge and majic space inside
I do not know how the barlows and platts fit in their houses and Eileen virtually runs a B&B

----------

Dazzle (27-11-2016), Glen1 (27-11-2016), lizann (27-11-2016), parkerman (27-11-2016), Perdita (27-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I think they are living in Tardis's houses small on the outsde and huge and majic space inside
I do not know how the barlows and platts fit in their houses and Eileen virtually runs a B&B

----------


## LouiseP

Elastic houses. The Platts  had the garage converted into a bedroom though.........Jason did it in about a week and decorated it ready for Gail. (Kylie laid the carpet).Magic builder.  Gail slept there until they discovered Callum's body then she freaked out . Despite that there were at least 8 at one time. David, Kylie, Max, Lily, Gail,  Michael, Sarah, Harry, Bethany .

----------

Glen1 (27-11-2016), swmc66 (27-11-2016), tammyy2j (27-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am sorry but is the investigation into Michael being on the site and his death and also the scam all done, no reporting by the Gazette or any other local newspaper or can Sally as a Councillor even do anything, was she helping to get planning permission?

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2016), lizann (28-11-2016), LouiseP (27-11-2016), parkerman (28-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

All forgotten because he is very sorry, hangs his head but he  will pay it all back.  Was that a pig I saw flying????

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2016), lizann (28-11-2016), parkerman (28-11-2016), Ruffed_lemur (28-11-2016), tammyy2j (28-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am sorry but is the investigation into Michael being on the site and his death and also the scam all done, no reporting by the Gazette or any other local newspaper or can Sally as a Councillor even do again, was she helping to get planning permission?


I hope the investigation isn't done, but since Sarah said the police have confirmed the scam was all Vinny (or words to that effect) and Michael's funeral is done and dusted, it certainly sounded as if the police have washed their hands of it all.  Let's hope there's more to come (though I won't be holding my breath!).

I'm amazed that there are now two preposterous main stories running in Corrie.  The Caz/Maria stalking storyline sounded intriguing in the spoilers, but it's turned out to be ludicrous.  The Phelan/Vinny storyline started out really well and even had the potential to be a classic in my opinion, but it's now been ruined by massive plot holes.  

Were Kate Oates' Emmerdale storylines similarly so badly thought out and plotted?

----------

lizann (28-11-2016), parkerman (28-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> All forgotten because he is very sorry, hangs his head but he  will pay it all back.  Was that a pig I saw flying????


 anyone who gave the 15 k are morons asking no questions or not visiting, they even believe todd and phelan never visited the work site so didn't know the work being done was not being done, all blame on vinny, so many holes

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2016), parkerman (28-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> All forgotten because he is very sorry, hangs his head but he  will pay it all back.  Was that a pig I saw flying????


 anyone who gave the 15 k are morons asking no questions or not visiting, they even believe todd and phelan never visited the work site so didn't know the work being done was not being done, all blame on vinny, so many holes

----------


## parkerman

No-one seems to be interested in the fact that no work has been done on site and that no preparations have been made for any work. Oh, yes, it's all Vinny's fault I forgot. Phelan apparently didn't notice that nothing was being done. So that's alright then. Even if that was the case, it is sheer negligence that Phelan and Todd (and Eileen as it happens) didn't check themselves on the progress of the work having taken the buyers' money. 

And, as tammy mentioned, where is Sally in all this? She should be insisting on a full inquiry into what has gone on and how her constituents have lost all their money.

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2016), lizann (28-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

did todd and phelan not keep the buyers up to date on work "being done" so they didn't visit, mikey was telling sarah to visit but todd put her off, how again? 

 phelan put rita off visiting

----------


## lizann

did todd and phelan not keep the buyers up to date on work "being done" so they didn't visit, mikey was telling sarah to visit but todd put her off, how again? 

 phelan put rita off visiting

----------


## Perdita

What I donÂ´t get is that nobody questioned how Vinny was able to make a runner with all the money....  when told in the Rovers, nobody seemed to be bothered ...I would have thought that Phelan -  and Vinny -  would have made different arrangements with access to the account after Eileen spent all that money on the tiles too  :Ponder:

----------

Glen1 (28-11-2016), parkerman (28-11-2016), Splashy (29-11-2016), tammyy2j (28-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> did todd and phelan not keep the buyers up to date on work "being done" so they didn't visit, mikey was telling sarah to visit but todd put her off, how again? 
> 
>  phelan put rita off visiting


Phelan said they were going to arrange a site visit on Thursday and invited them all to come to that, thinking that he'd be long gone to Mexico before then.

----------

Perdita (28-11-2016), Splashy (29-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Just a thought. Phelan didn't have a car so how did he get to the site? Can't believe Vinny would call for him to give him a lift every day . Did anyone ever see Phelan in a hard hat . So many clues that nothing was happening yet not one person was suspicious. .

 :Wal2l:

----------

Splashy (29-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Just a thought. Phelan didn't have a car so how did he get to the site? Can't believe Vinny would call for him to give him a lift every day . Did anyone ever see Phelan in a hard hat . So many clues that nothing was happening yet not one person was suspicious. .


Would Phelan not have JasonÂ´s van?  And I also think the site office was not far as Eileen, Todd and Michael seemed to walk there ??

----------

Splashy (29-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Ah yes, Jason's van. Just a thought â¦where do the residents park their cars? They miraculously appear when needed.

----------

Splashy (29-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

A normal street would have loads of cars parked on it

----------

LouiseP (28-11-2016), Splashy (29-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Ah yes, Jason's van. Just a thought â¦where do the residents park their cars? They miraculously appear when needed.


Or in Adam BarlowÂ´s case ... disappear  :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2016), Glen1 (28-11-2016), lizann (28-11-2016), LouiseP (28-11-2016), RogerOver (29-11-2016), Splashy (29-11-2016), swmc66 (28-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Haq mehr is money a groom gives to his bride. It is agreed how much between both of them. Some people ask for ridiculous amounts and the groom can spend years paying it. 
I only asked for a token amount as my husband did'nt have much

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Glen1 (28-11-2016), Perdita (28-11-2016), Splashy (29-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Its supposed to provide security for the woman in case something goes wrong i think

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Glen1 (28-11-2016), Perdita (28-11-2016), Splashy (29-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Just a thought. Phelan didn't have a car so how did he get to the site? Can't believe Vinny would call for him to give him a lift every day . Did anyone ever see Phelan in a hard hat . So many clues that nothing was happening yet not one person was suspicious. .


Was the site near the Street?

----------


## Dazzle

It was quite a relief tonight to go back to everyday stories (the continuing fallout of Sharif's affair and Ken/Daniel's growing relationship) after the recent nonsense that's defined Corrie.

----------

LouiseP (29-11-2016), parkerman (29-11-2016), Perdita (29-11-2016), Splashy (29-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Was the site near the Street?


  I think so as Eileen, Todd and Michael never seemed to have problems getting there without transport...

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Splashy (29-11-2016), tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Yeah Maria is family to Aidan and co, via their half sister so why is Cazs ex so judgemental of Maria? Then Marias kid is Johnnys gran d kid well sort of Not that I get why Caz is persecuting Maria like this, but then Ive learnt no good turn goes unpunished, hers was helping Caz in the first place and daring not to want her sexual advances.

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Its like my mum says..the only people who can hurt you are the ones you have done something good for as you do not exoect it from them

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Perdita (30-11-2016), Splashy (30-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah Maria is family to Aidan and co, via their half sister so why is Cazs ex so judgemental of Maria? Then Marias kid is Johnnys gran d kid well sort of Not that I get why Caz is persecuting Maria like this, but then Ive learnt no good turn goes unpunished, hers was helping Caz in the first place and daring not to want her sexual advances.


Liam Junior and his dad Liam Connor Senior are related to Johnny and his family 

Does Michelle as Liam's Aunt ever check on him now his mother is in prison?

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), lizann (29-11-2016), Splashy (30-11-2016), swmc66 (29-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Liam Junior and his dad Liam Connor Senior are related to Johnny and his family 
> 
> Does Michelle as Liam's Aunt ever check on him now his mother is in prison?


 chelle too busy with new close best mates robert and leanne

----------

Splashy (30-11-2016), swmc66 (29-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Liam Junior and his dad Liam Connor Senior are related to Johnny and his family 
> 
> Does Michelle as Liam's Aunt ever check on him now his mother is in prison?


 chelle too busy with new close best mates robert and leanne

----------


## Perdita

Kirky seems to have taken on that role

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Splashy (30-11-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I want to see what happens with Dev's kids and Bethany, if they get away with the stolen scratch card scam.
What will be the weak link that gives it all away? Will they remember to put the money for buying the scratch cards in the till?

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2016), parkerman (30-11-2016), Perdita (30-11-2016), Splashy (30-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I want to see what happens with Dev's kids and Bethany, if they get away with the stolen scratch card scam.
> What will be the weak link that gives it all away? Will they remember to put the money for buying the scratch cards in the till?


That's a good point!  Also, I think it's going to be hard for Dev's kids to hide their newfound riches from their dad - and perhaps especially from Erica.

----------

Perdita (30-11-2016), RogerOver (30-11-2016), Splashy (01-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> That's a good point!  Also, I think it's going to be hard for Dev's kids to hide their newfound riches from their dad - and perhaps especially from Erica.


Yes, I think Â£100 on sweets is going to be a hellava stomach ache.

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2016), Splashy (01-12-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Its like my mum says..the only people who can hurt you are the ones you have done something good for as you do not exoect it from them


Very wise words

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2016), Perdita (30-11-2016), swmc66 (30-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

well done mr dev on his kids

 alya not being invited to zeedan ceremony was harsh

 rana and her mam could past for same age

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2016), Splashy (01-12-2016), swmc66 (01-12-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

well done mr dev on his kids

 alya not being invited to zeedan ceremony was harsh

 rana and her mam could past for same age

----------


## mariba

I'm tired of this caz storyline. It was time to catch her. Please end this nonsense. Those cops are so ridiculous it's annoying.. 
They didn't even find the camera in the flat that caz was using!!  

Poor Mary.  I hope she'll be ok and I really hope she's (actress) not planning to leave..

----------

Brucie (01-12-2016), Dazzle (30-11-2016), lizann (30-11-2016), parkerman (30-11-2016), Splashy (01-12-2016), swmc66 (01-12-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## mariba

I'm tired of this caz storyline. It was time to catch her. Please end this nonsense. Those cops are so ridiculous it's annoying.. 
They didn't even find the camera in the flat that caz was using!! 😂 

Poor Mary. 😢 I hope she'll be ok and I really hope she's (actress) not planning to leave..

----------


## lizann

good on kev, letting luke spend the day in the flower shop staring at tracy and freddie collect skip rubbish with ty

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2016), parkerman (30-11-2016), Splashy (01-12-2016), swmc66 (01-12-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Have the Weatherfield police never heard of showing a photograph of a potential suspect to witnesses?  This storyline is getting so stupid I'm tempted to start fast forwarding through it because it's painful to watch!  :Wal2l:

----------

Brucie (01-12-2016), lizann (01-12-2016), parkerman (30-11-2016), Splashy (01-12-2016), swmc66 (01-12-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Have the Weatherfield police never heard of showing a photograph of a potential suspect to witnesses?  This storyline is getting so stupid I'm tempted to start fast forwarding through it because it's painful to watch!


Indeed, Dazzle. How many people work at that place? Did the police not think of showing them a photo and asking them if they've ever seen her? No, of course not, because they are the Soap Police! Hooray!

----------

Brucie (01-12-2016), Dazzle (01-12-2016), lizann (01-12-2016), Splashy (01-12-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Indeed, Dazzle. How many people work at that place? Did the police not think of showing them a photo and asking them if they've ever seen her? No, of course not, because they are the Soap Police! Hooray!


Despite my moaning on this forum, I can usually suspend my disbelief while immersed in the programme, but the photo omission tonight was a step too far (especially nowadays when the police can get photos sent almost instantly to their phones).  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Brucie (01-12-2016), flappinfanny (01-12-2016), parkerman (01-12-2016), Splashy (01-12-2016), swmc66 (01-12-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> good on kev, letting luke spend the day in the flower shop staring at tracy and freddie collect skip rubbish with ty


Oh you made me chuckle ...

The female police officer seemed more intent on telling Aiden to do one rather than look into the case, all the poor bloke with her was allowed to do was nod and look serious. as for the factory owner it was like he had just employed the chuckle brothers and was trying to deny it. 

 Ayla showed her true self when she took advantage of the afair situation, I wouldn't forgive her in a hurry nor ever trust her. 

 Mary has gone from an insane maniac to a Corrie legend in my books. her friendship with Dev and kids and now Erica must be made long standing thats the rules.  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2016), parkerman (01-12-2016), swmc66 (01-12-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> Indeed, Dazzle. How many people work at that place? Did the police not think of showing them a photo and asking them if they've ever seen her? No, of course not, because they are the Soap Police! Hooray!


Soap Police with bubbles for brains

----------

Brucie (01-12-2016), Dazzle (01-12-2016), flappinfanny (01-12-2016), lizann (01-12-2016), parkerman (01-12-2016), Splashy (01-12-2016), swmc66 (01-12-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The Maria/Caz storyline is completely and utterly ridiculous and do CID behave like this in real life????

----------

Brucie (01-12-2016), Dazzle (01-12-2016), lizann (01-12-2016), parkerman (01-12-2016), RogerOver (01-12-2016), Splashy (01-12-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

maria wasn't very upset or missing liam more interested in hearing about aiden and to thank him good priorities thinking with her vajj

 tim, sally and allotment not funny

----------

Splashy (03-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

maria wasn't very upset or missing liam more interested in hearing about aiden and to thank him good priorities thinking with her vajj

 tim, sally and allotment not funny

----------


## RogerOver

Best episode in weeks for humour.

Dev talking to Erica about Bethany having "won" Â£300 on a scratch card. He said, "...she doesn't need you fish-wifing". 

Freddie was on form too, talking about the trailer, "What's that Skippy, a load of copper piping on the Red Rec?". Also, "Thunderbirds are go."


Later on, Freddie: I hear you've got an allotment. A bit of horticulture. eh?"
Tim: "Nah, I leave the haughty bit to Sal.

----------

Brucie (01-12-2016), Dazzle (01-12-2016), Glen1 (01-12-2016), parkerman (01-12-2016), Splashy (03-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Best episode in weeks for humour.
> 
> Dev talking to Erica about Bethany having "won" Â£300 on a scratch card. He said, "...she doesn't need you fish-wifing". 
> 
> Freddie was on form too, talking about the trailer, "What's that Skippy, a load of copper piping on the Red Rec?". Also, "Thunderbirds are go."
> 
> 
> Later on, Freddie: I hear you've got an allotment. A bit of horticulture. eh?"
> Tim: "Nah, I leave the haughty bit to Sal.


And let's not forget the Keystone Cops.....

----------

Brucie (01-12-2016), Dazzle (01-12-2016), Glen1 (01-12-2016), Splashy (03-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> she fakes her death but goes to work in a knicker factory close by that connor's knicker factory has contact with and yet police can't locate her


I really didn't think it was possible for the storyline to get worse but it has  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2016), Glen1 (01-12-2016), lizann (02-12-2016), parkerman (01-12-2016), Perdita (01-12-2016), Splashy (03-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Thank goodness, no coronation street tonight.    :Clap:

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

.


> Thank goodness, no coronation street tonight.


 :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Oh right, that's exactly how archaeologists go about organising an excavation..... :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016), Glen1 (03-12-2016), Perdita (02-12-2016), Splashy (03-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

caz living very close

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016), Glen1 (03-12-2016), Splashy (03-12-2016), tammyy2j (06-12-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

> caz living very close


I did laugh at this scene.
It was funny.
How quick she got there. She must have lived very very close to Maria.

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016), Glen1 (03-12-2016), Splashy (03-12-2016), tammyy2j (06-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh right, that's exactly how archaeologists go about organising an excavation.....


And as if they couldn't tell the difference at a glance between shards of a newish vase and ancient pottery.  :Wal2l: 

At least Caz is gone (hopefully forever) and the most antagonistic detective in Britain is out of the picture, but we're now going to have to endure Maria and Aiden lusting after each other.  :Sick:

----------

Glen1 (03-12-2016), parkerman (03-12-2016), Splashy (03-12-2016), swmc66 (03-12-2016), tammyy2j (06-12-2016)

----------


## Splashy

On what grounds did they arrest Caz?

 The burden of proof would be on the police proving she faked her own death, but she hasnt gained from doing that monetarily and the discussion with her ex in the flat would be her version versus her ex lovers account. She would be bailed the same day and  probably only get some community work, more likely just a caution for the credit card use. 

 Now either way there wont be a restraining order issued so Caz could be straight back in the street but its ok because they could call shouty lady officer for help.

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016), RogerOver (05-12-2016), swmc66 (03-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

If I had been Aidan and had seen Caz walk into the factory, I would have called the police there and then so they could come and get her.  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016), swmc66 (03-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> And as if they couldn't tell the difference at a glance between shards of a newish vase and ancient pottery.


 Exactly, Dazzle. First of all they would need a report and have a look at any finds already made. After studying that and doing some historical research on the area in question to see if there is any record of a pottery there or nearby for example (which, of course, in this case, would have meant them saying the pieces were modern and of no interest and that would have been the end of it), but, assuming they were genuine, as this was not an emergency, they would find a date in the calendar to come down and survey the land. Maybe do some geophys, though maybe not, then probably dig a small exploration trench to see what was there and if it was worth carrying on. If it was, a date would then be set to carry out a proper excavation. It would probably take weeks before they actually got on site, though, of course, in this case just a cursory glance at the objects would have meant they wouldn't bother with any of that.

Corrie's research department strikes again!

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016), Perdita (03-12-2016), swmc66 (03-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Can leanne stop walking like john wayne. She has had babies before so why is she walking like that!

----------


## RogerOver

> Corrie's research department strikes again!


Strikes like a hammer against an old piece of pottery.
Having said that, I like Tim's half-baked plans. They always seem to have an innocent sort of Carry On feel about them - you know they will never come off, but just can't help smiling as they go wrong.
I'm just too easily pleased.

----------

Dazzle (06-12-2016), Glen1 (06-12-2016), tammyy2j (06-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> Can leanne stop walking like john wayne. She has had babies before so why is she walking like that!


Or to mis-quote John Wayne: Stick yer hands up yer bum. (oops, I forgot the comma)

----------

Dazzle (06-12-2016), flappinfanny (06-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Can leanne stop walking like john wayne. She has had babies before so why is she walking like that!


 no she has not had babies before but her walk is ott she aborted and miscarried

----------

flappinfanny (06-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

horny maria should spend her time with her son forget aidan and adam and keep her knickers on and be a loyal friend to eva who believed her

----------

Brucie (07-12-2016), flappinfanny (06-12-2016), Glen1 (06-12-2016), parkerman (05-12-2016), Perdita (06-12-2016), swmc66 (06-12-2016), tammyy2j (06-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> horny maria should spend her time with her son.


I'm surprised Liam even knows who Maria is!

----------

flappinfanny (06-12-2016), Glen1 (06-12-2016), tammyy2j (06-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Strikes like a hammer against an old piece of pottery.
> Having said that, I like Tim's half-baked plans. They always seem to have an innocent sort of Carry On feel about them - you know they will never come off, but just can't help smiling as they go wrong.
> I'm just too easily pleased.


I love Tim too: Joe Duttine has the rare ability to rise above the material written for him, so I always enjoy the character even when I don't enjoy his storylines.


How long is this dire Maria and Aidan storyline going to last?  :Wal2l: 

Mary and Erica's warm friendship is a shining beacon in Corrie at the moment.  I like having Brian back too.

----------

flappinfanny (06-12-2016), Glen1 (06-12-2016), Perdita (06-12-2016), swmc66 (06-12-2016), tammyy2j (06-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The Peter and Daniel scenes were very good.  The only part of this story line niggling me is how they have demonised Denise for the sake of a story line and gone against the character.  There is no way Denise would have done this to Daniel.  When Soaps do this to characters it really annoys me.  It was nice to see a different side to Mary.

----------

Dazzle (06-12-2016), Glen1 (06-12-2016), parkerman (06-12-2016), Perdita (06-12-2016), Splashy (07-12-2016), tammyy2j (06-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

My favourite lines from Monday night:

Tracy talking to Adam: "Maria, the Venus de Milo. Pretty, but not all there."

Sinead talking to Sally about a friend's mother: "...she ended up having three fingers amputated. In the end it weren't all bad. She couldn't hold a fag anymore, so it helped her give up smoking."

----------

Brucie (07-12-2016), Dazzle (06-12-2016), flappinfanny (07-12-2016), Glen1 (06-12-2016), LouiseP (06-12-2016), parkerman (06-12-2016), Splashy (07-12-2016), tammyy2j (06-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Can leanne stop walking like john wayne. She has had babies before so why is she walking like that!


What do you mean ? Like she has pooped in her pants?

 :Lol:

----------

flappinfanny (07-12-2016), Splashy (07-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

> no she has not had babies before but her walk is ott she aborted and miscarried


What i keant was she has had them in real life so should realise the walk is unecessary

----------

Dazzle (06-12-2016), flappinfanny (07-12-2016), lizann (06-12-2016), LouiseP (06-12-2016), Perdita (06-12-2016), Snagglepus (06-12-2016), Splashy (07-12-2016), tammyy2j (06-12-2016)

----------


## Splashy

^^ and moving on  :Ponder:  :Rotfl: 

 Can Maria please please please murder Scottish bloke and throw him in the canal! It would save us a whole load of bad acting and crass scots fake accent. 

 After she has done that ..Shane Ward comes across as someone who needs to be back on This Morning selling their competitions call ins again and not pretending he can act in this show. I mean the man is so wooden if he where a ship there would be a death watch beetle alert on him. Aiden should have some kind of sowing a seem death scene with Fizz accidentally making him a part of a bra on Aylias new death machine.  :Cartman:

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2016), flappinfanny (07-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), RogerOver (08-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> After she has done that ..Shane Ward comes across as someone who needs to be back on This Morning selling their competitions call ins again and not pretending he can act in this show. I mean the man is so wooden if he where a ship there would be a death watch beetle alert on him. Aiden should have some kind of sowing a seem death scene with Fizz accidentally making him a part of a bra on Aylias new death machine.


I couldn't agree with you more about Shayne Ward.  I really dislike his character and he has all the personality and charisma of a pancake.  He'd be first for the chop if I was in charge.  :Moonie:

----------

flappinfanny (07-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), parkerman (07-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I couldn't agree with you more about Shayne Ward.  I really dislike his character and he has all the personality and charisma of a pancake.  He'd be first for the chop if I was in charge.


I liked Aidan at the start but now him and his sister both could go and take Maria with them

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2016), flappinfanny (07-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), lizann (08-12-2016), swmc66 (08-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The Mary scenes were  very sad, heart breaking and Patti Clare was wonderful, playing it pitch perfect. I thought the end scene with Mary and Norris was very moving and for once Coronation Street has got it right. It is about the only thing Kate Oates has done right so far.

Also the Peter and Daniel scenes were excellent, they really work.

----------

Glen1 (10-12-2016), mariba (08-12-2016), parkerman (08-12-2016), Splashy (08-12-2016), swmc66 (08-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> The Mary scenes were  very sad, heart breaking and Patti Clare was wonderful, playing it pitch perfect. I thought the end scene with Mary and Norris was very moving and for once Coronation Street has got it right. It is about the only thing Kate Oates has done right so far.
> 
> Also the Peter and Daniel scenes were excellent, they really work.


I agree about Mary and Norris. The best thing on Corrie for ages.

----------

flappinfanny (10-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), mariba (08-12-2016), Splashy (08-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

It was excellent. I thought this story was daft until this evening but it makes sense now.
Just thought Peter could have gone to the police station after the counselling session. Daniel has waited 6 years so one day would not have made too much difference, i hate it when Peter lets Simon down all the time. No wonder her needs long term counselling!

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2016), flappinfanny (10-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), parkerman (08-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

It was excellent. I thought this story was daft until this evening but it makes sense now.
Just thought Peter could have gone to the police station after the counselling session. Daniel has waited 6 years so one day would not have made too much difference, i hate it when Peter lets Simon down all the time. No wonder her needs long term counselling!

----------

tammyy2j (08-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> It was excellent. I thought this story was daft until this evening but it makes sense now.
> Just thought Peter could have gone to the police station after the counselling session. Daniel has waited 6 years so one day would not have made too much difference, i hate it when Peter lets Simon down all the time. No wonder her needs long term counselling!


Yes, I thought it sounded so silly when he said Daniel's mother went missing six years ago so he had to go to the police station that morning! And Leanne just accepted it.

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2016), flappinfanny (10-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), swmc66 (08-12-2016), tammyy2j (08-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I see I'm in the minority (as usual!) but I don't like that Mary has been made a victim.  Why couldn't she have had a consensual relationship with another 14 year old?  Kudos to Patti Clare and Malcolm Hebden for their excellent acting though.

There seems to be a very high proportion of women in soap at the moment that have had secret children at 13/14!  :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (10-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), lizann (08-12-2016), parkerman (08-12-2016), Perdita (08-12-2016), swmc66 (08-12-2016), tammyy2j (08-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I see I'm in the minority (as usual!) but I don't like that Mary has been made a victim.  Why couldn't she have had a consensual relationship with another 14 year old?  Kudos to Patti Clare and Malcolm Hebden for their excellent acting though.
> 
> There seems to be a very high proportion of women in soap at the moment that have had secret children at 13/14!


Yes I agree the scenario could have been better, but the actual scene between Mary and Norris was first class.

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2016), flappinfanny (10-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), lizann (08-12-2016), Perdita (08-12-2016), tammyy2j (08-12-2016)

----------


## mariba

Mary at her very best, and norris as well. These adoption stories are heartbreaking and it's good storyline, also to highlight the issue. 
I don't like this cathys sister. Please make her go away for good!

----------

flappinfanny (10-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## mariba

Mary at her very best, and norris as well. These adoption stories are heartbreaking and it's good storyline, also to highlight the issue. 
I don't like this cathys sister. Please make her go away for good!

----------

Ruffed_lemur (09-12-2016), Splashy (09-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I liked Aidan at the start but now him and his sister both could go and take Maria with them


Aidan has had a personality transplant to suit the scriptwriters.

----------

flappinfanny (10-12-2016), Splashy (09-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He just cares about himself now. He was really mad that his dad was having an affair just before his mum died. Double standards.

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2016), flappinfanny (10-12-2016), lizann (09-12-2016), Splashy (09-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Aidan has had a personality transplant to suit the scriptwriters.


I don't know that he has had a personality transplant.  He's messed Eva around from the start, and lied and prevaricated for months about wanting to move in with her.

----------

RogerOver (09-12-2016), Splashy (09-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I really enjoyed Peter and Leanne's scenes.  They have such a natural chemistry: it's such a shame they were split up just so he could get with Carla (a couple who I never felt were a good fit).

----------

lizann (09-12-2016), mariba (09-12-2016), parkerman (09-12-2016), Perdita (09-12-2016), Splashy (09-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I don't know that he has had a personality transplant.  He's messed Eva around from the start, and lied and prevaricated for months about wanting to move in with her.


That's because he is a coward because he doesn't really love her. He likes the fact that she is arm candy.  Other than that he has always been a nice guy until now. Lots of men don't want  commitment.

----------

Splashy (09-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I don't know that he has had a personality transplant.  He's messed Eva around from the start, and lied and prevaricated for months about wanting to move in with her.


That's because he is a coward because he doesn't really love her. He likes the fact that she is arm candy.  Other than that he has always been a nice guy until now. Lots of men don't want  commitment.

----------


## Dazzle

> That's because he is a coward because he doesn't really love her. He likes the fact that she is arm candy.  Other than that he has always been a nice guy until now. Lots of men don't want  commitment.


It wasn't just that he didn't want commitment but that he lied about it and was stringing her along.  That's not what a nice guy would do, and the fact that's he's mostly pleasant to people on the surface doesn't change my opinion.

----------

Perdita (09-12-2016), Splashy (09-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> It wasn't just that he didn't want commitment but that he lied about it and was stringing her along.  That's not what a nice guy would do, and the fact that's he's mostly pleasant to people on the surface doesn't change my opinion.


Yes, that is why I said he had a personality transplant . Up until the Eva business he was ok.

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, that is why I said he had a personality transplant . Up until the Eva business he was ok.


I'll take your word for that since I can't remember anything specific before Eva (which is probably telling in itself).  

I do know that at that time I felt we were seeing his true nature under the pleasant facade and not a personality transplant.  However that's a subjective opinion so it's not very surprising that two people have a different opinion on what transpired.  :Smile:

----------


## Splashy

Evas raison d'Ãªtre is to be the bod dumped for someone else in this show. Her character hasn't changed, she is still the needy girl friend that men lust over then regret winning the hand of.

 But then Eva is now the only one that can act suited to two chumps who really cant, Ward just dosent have a actors voice and Scots bloke sounds more like a drunk Norwedian pretending to be a celtic fan.

 Oh and its worrying when the most seemingly rational person in the Barlow group is Tracy.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Totally agree on that one. I mean those christmas cards are so over the top!

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I don't know that he has had a personality transplant.  He's messed Eva around from the start, and lied and prevaricated for months about wanting to move in with her.


I think he firstly needs to have a personality.  IMO he is plank of wood.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), parkerman (10-12-2016), swmc66 (10-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He only helps people if it benefits him in some way. Just thinks of himself. They have ruined this character. He got best newcomer not so long ago as voted by the public. So why did they change a winning formula?

----------


## lizann

so todd and adam are both solicitors with no jobs

----------

flappinfanny (11-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> He only helps people if it benefits him in some way. Just thinks of himself. They have ruined this character. He got best newcomer not so long ago as voted by the public. So why did they change a winning formula?


I was puzzled by Shayne winning best newcomer to be honest because he's never been a winner for me.  

I was pleasantly surprised at first because he exceeded my expectations as a bit of stunt casting, but I expected him to improve and he hasn't.  He can recite his lines in a reasonable manner (he sounds more natural than Tracy for example), but there's a lot more to a good character than that.  Nasty pieces of work can still make good characters if the actors are excellent and project a personality that draws us in and makes us want to watch them.

Unfortunately, Shayne lacks that charisma and will never be a good character for me whether he's nasty or nice.

----------

flappinfanny (11-12-2016), swmc66 (10-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> so todd and adam are both solicitors with no jobs


I don't think Todd is a solicitor but he did work for one in some capacity.

Nice catch though!  Perhaps he and Adam will start a firm near Coronation Street?

----------

flappinfanny (11-12-2016), lizann (10-12-2016), Perdita (10-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> so todd and adam are both solicitors with no jobs


Todd is not a solicitor, he used to work as clerk in a solicitorÂ´s office though

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), lizann (10-12-2016), swmc66 (10-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I thought in last night's episode the best cynical comment about world events must go to Daniel:

Billy: Imagine a world withouth faith.
Daniel: Then all we'd have to do is eradicate climate change.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016), Glen1 (10-12-2016), lizann (10-12-2016), parkerman (10-12-2016), Perdita (10-12-2016), swmc66 (10-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I really like Daniel and starting to like Peter again

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016), flappinfanny (11-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Leanne and Peter took the clamping incident rather lightly ... I would have been rather more upset about having to wait around and of course the bill  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016)

----------


## mariba

> Totally agree on that one. I mean those christmas cards are so over the top!


They are very tacky-but it's so Eva!  :Smile:  I've always liked her-she's a great character, and I just love when she laughs! So funny!  :Big Grin: 
I think those cards are just meant to show us, how happy she is right now..Soon she'll find out the truth about aidan and Maria..Poor Eva.. :Sad:

----------

Perdita (10-12-2016)

----------


## mariba

I wished Peter would have been bit more thoughtful about Anna's situation?! Anna is not my favourite character, but the way Peter just wants her out of the flat is disgusting! Surely he could have said to her that 'there's no hurry, take your time, I give you enough time to find a place' .. Poor woman is not even able to move around! What's the rush anyway, Peter has a roof above his head-should focus on Ken now anyway and leave women alone for a while! Why do they always have to pair people with someone in soaps?! Get Norris a woman, but leave Peter alone for a while!!

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016), lizann (10-12-2016), parkerman (10-12-2016), Perdita (10-12-2016), swmc66 (10-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, Peter was unexpectedly horrible to Anna about the flat.  I thought he was going to give her a month's notice at the very least.  

I'm sure she must have rights even if there isn't a contract.

----------

lizann (10-12-2016), parkerman (10-12-2016), Perdita (10-12-2016), swmc66 (10-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I'm sure she must have rights even if there isn't a contract.


 As far as I understand the law, the fact that she is paying him rent is a de facto contract and therefore he can't just throw her out. He can give her notice to quit and if she still doesn't go he would have to go to the County Court to get her evicted.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016), flappinfanny (11-12-2016), lizann (10-12-2016), Perdita (10-12-2016), swmc66 (10-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He did all that after Nick made fun of him living with his dad

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016), lizann (10-12-2016), parkerman (10-12-2016), Perdita (10-12-2016), RogerOver (11-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> As far as I understand the law, the fact that she is paying him rent is a de facto contract and therefore he can't just throw her out. He can give her notice to quit and if she still doesn't go he would have to go to the County Court to get her evicted.


Having said that, of course, UK law and good practice don't apply in Weatherfield, e.g Council elections, planning laws, archaeological excavations and so on, so who knows what the law is up there with regard to rented properties?

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Todd is not a solicitor, he used to work as clerk in a solicitorÂ´s office though


 did he go to university for law?

----------


## flappinfanny

The only thing I could think of to post on Fridays double bill was that Leanne had pooed her pants.

----------

parkerman (11-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> did he go to university for law?


Todd is just the person to give Anna advice about her notice to quit then - assuming he knows Weatherfield law and not just UK law.

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2016), flappinfanny (12-12-2016), parkerman (11-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> did he go to university for law?


No, he used to work as clerk in a solicitorÂ´s office

----------

lizann (12-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Actress who plays Leanne been getting a lot of stick for her pregnancy walk. She said it was misjudged after lots of fans complaining about it. As they film 6 weeks ahead we are stuck with it for  while. Will look weird when at later stages of pregnancy she starts walking normally!

----------

Brucie (21-12-2016), Dazzle (11-12-2016), flappinfanny (12-12-2016), lizann (12-12-2016), parkerman (11-12-2016), Perdita (12-12-2016), Snagglepus (11-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Poor Roy. I want to throw a brick at the telly when Cathy's sister is on.  Vile self centered creature.  

Love the character of Daniel.  Brilliantly played by Rob Mallard.

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2016), mariba (12-12-2016), swmc66 (12-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

peter should have punched nick he deserved it and why is nick not mad with robert who was good drunk  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 two sons for steve 

 roy and cathy made the right decision but i dont feel sorry for cathy, does she and her sister leave now, alex could stay with roy

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

peter should have punched nick he deserved it and why is nick not mad with robert who was good drunk  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 two sons for steve 

 roy and cathy made the right decision but i dont feel sorry for cathy, does she and her sister leave now, alex could stay with roy

----------


## Dazzle

It seemed to be a case of be careful what you wish for when Roy was alone in his flat after Cathy left.  I'm a bit worried they won't split after all!  I like the idea of just Alex living with Roy - Cathy can stay with Yasmeen.

Peter's in _luuuurve_  :Heart:  (with the other Bros fan  :Stick Out Tongue: ) which is why he isn't being riled by Nick's petty bullying. 

His uncharacteristically abrupt notice to quit to Anna was just a plot device to get her living with Kevin ASAP.  I like that the psychological repercussions of her burns are being explored, but I expect it all to be forgotten very quickly (just like David's murderous grief and the "investigation" into his crash).

----------

flappinfanny (13-12-2016), parkerman (13-12-2016), swmc66 (13-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Poor Yasmeens hair, what had the vile Nessa done?  Well at least somebody had actually gone  to Audrey's to have their barnet done and looked as though they had a shampoo and set.

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2016), lizann (13-12-2016), swmc66 (13-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

Lots of humour last night.

Sally: Coming dressed like that to a wedding. It's the heigth of rudeness.
Sinead: Heigth?
Sally: Yes, it's a word. Look it up.
I did, out of interest and surprisingly there is an entry about it, although it's not a word:  http://englishplus.com/grammar/00000285.htm 

While scattering Michael's ashes:
Gail: He's at peace now.
It instantly occurred to me, that it was more likely the other spelling of the word: "He's in pieces now."

I loved Tim's gift of a pedestal mat as a wedding present, but mainly because of Sally's revulsion at it.
I want to see if anything pans out about Tim and Sally's "traditional wedding bunk-up".

First I've heard that Norris has a brother called Ramsey?

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2016), flappinfanny (16-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Lots of humour last night.
> 
> Sally: Coming dressed like that to a wedding. It's the heigth of rudeness.
> Sinead: Heigth?
> Sally: Yes, it's a word. Look it up.
> I did, out of interest and surprisingly there is an entry about it, although it's not a word:  http://englishplus.com/grammar/00000285.htm 
> 
> While scattering Michael's ashes:
> Gail: He's at peace now.
> ...


Norris had a half-brother called Ramsey, was in Corrie for a few weeks about 7 years ago now, they were estranged as Norris blamed Ramsey for the death of their mother. Ramsey tried to make peace with Norris as he had an incurable brain cancer. Ramsey was played by Andrew Sachs, who played Manuel in Fawlty Towers and has died recently

----------

RogerOver (13-12-2016)

----------


## mariba

I found the whole scattering of Michael's ashes so pointless! i mean why? They had his funeral, should have been enough..And where they scattered them?? In some puddle!? I can understand scattering ashes into the sea, but not some small lake/puddle..Unless it's your dog or cat that's died.

How come Brian and Tyrone were still wearing their dirty clothes at the reception? They both live on the street, surely they would have had time to go and get changed.
I liked the fact that roy didn't marry Cathy..although he was quite rude to her. Didn't he understand or didn't he care? And why couldn't they just put it off for now and continue their relationship? That wasn't discussed at all. 
I still hope that Cathy would stay around and work at the cafe though..She brings more life into that place.
But if she goes, I hope she takes Alex with her. Sorry.

Nick is getting annoying again. I hope there won't be any clashes between him and Peter again. It's just repeat if that happens.

----------


## mariba

I found the whole scattering of Michael's ashes so pointless! i mean why? They had his funeral, should have been enough..And where they scattered them?? In some puddle!? I can understand scattering ashes into the sea, but not some small lake/puddle..Unless it's your dog or cat that's died.

How come Brian and Tyrone were still wearing their dirty clothes at the reception? They both live on the street, surely they would have had time to go and get changed.
I liked the fact that roy didn't marry Cathy..although he was quite rude to her. Didn't he understand or didn't he care? And why couldn't they just put it off for now and continue their relationship? That wasn't discussed at all. 
I still hope that Cathy would stay around and work at the cafe though..She brings more life into that place.
But if she goes, I hope she takes Alex with her. Sorry.

Nick is getting annoying again. I hope there won't be any clashes between him and Peter again. It's just repeat if that happens.

----------


## Perdita

> I found the whole scattering of Michael's ashes so pointless! i mean why? They had his funeral, should have been enough..And where they scattered them?? In some puddle!? I can understand scattering ashes into the sea, but not some small lake/puddle..Unless it's your dog or cat that's died.
> 
> How come Brian and Tyrone were still wearing their dirty clothes at the reception? They both live on the street, surely they would have had time to go and get changed.
> I liked the fact that roy didn't marry Cathy..although he was quite rude to her. Didn't he understand or didn't he care? And why couldn't they just put it off for now and *continue their relationship? That wasn't discussed at all.* 
> I still hope that Cathy would stay around and work at the cafe though..She brings more life into that place.
> But if she goes, I hope she takes Alex with her. Sorry.
> 
> Nick is getting annoying again. I hope there won't be any clashes between him and Peter again. It's just repeat if that happens.


Roy admitted he cared for Cathy but does not love her although Cathy loves him. In that case a continued friendship, which I am sure will be the case, is the best solution. I too hope Cathy will keep working in the cafe.

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2016), flappinfanny (16-12-2016), Glen1 (13-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Roy admitted he cared for Cathy but does not love her although Cathy loves him. In that case a continued friendship, which I am sure will be the case, is the best solution. I too hope Cathy will keep working in the cafe.


No, most people wouldn't want to continue a relationship with someone they were going to marry but who has admitted doesn't love them.  I think it's still possible they'll get back together though because at the end of the episode Roy looked like he might be regretting Cathy being gone.

----------

Glen1 (13-12-2016), parkerman (13-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sally: Coming dressed like that to a wedding. It's the *heigth* of rudeness.
> Sinead: Heigth?
> Sally: Yes, it's a word. Look it up.
> I did, out of interest and surprisingly there is an entry about it, although it's not a word:  http://englishplus.com/grammar/00000285.htm


I didn't even notice that Sally said "heigth"!  :Big Grin: 




> While scattering Michael's ashes:
> Gail: He's at peace now.
> It instantly occurred to me, that it was more likely the other spelling of the word: '*He's in pieces now.*'

----------

Glen1 (13-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Yeah, most people wouldn't want to continue a relationship with someone they were going to marry but who has admitted doesn't love them.  I think it's still possible they'll get back together though because at the end of the episode Roy looked like he might be regretting Cathy being gone.


I thought he looked relieved ... was able to put his old wedding ring back on, tidied up the room (could not see what he put away in a drawer) ..although I am sure he will feel a bit lonely once the realisation of what happened has hit ...

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2016), Glen1 (13-12-2016), Ruffed_lemur (15-12-2016), swmc66 (13-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> *I thought he looked relieved* ... was able to put his old wedding ring back on, tidied up the room (could not see what he put away in a drawer) ..although I am sure he will feel a bit lonely once the realisation of what happened has hit ...


I agree there was some relief there.  Hopefully seeing regret on his face too was a mistake on my part.

I really liked that Roy forcing himself to go through with the wedding was a kind of homage to Hayley.  :Crying:

----------

Glen1 (13-12-2016), Perdita (13-12-2016), swmc66 (13-12-2016)

----------


## Glen1

If Cathy continues to work at the cafÃ© just hope Anna doesn't return. As far as Tyrone's concerned , overalls are normally worn to protect clothing .Surely ,even for Tyrone how long does it take to get the overalls off or as Mariba suggests put a change of trousers on. I guess it was supposed to be funny... :Thumbsdown: . Liked Cathy's reference to Brian as Usain Bolt.

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2016), swmc66 (13-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> If Cathy continues to work at the cafÃ© just hope Anna doesn't return. As far as Tyrone's concerned , overalls are normally worn to protect clothing .Surely ,even for Tyrone how long does it take to get the overalls off or as Mariba suggests put a change of trousers on. I guess it was supposed to be funny.... Liked Cathy's reference to Brian as Usain Bolt.


The way Anna is still very poorly and hardly able to move, I expect it will be a while before she returns to the cafe ... but of course, living with Kevin might miraculously speed up the healing process ...

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2016), Glen1 (13-12-2016), lizann (13-12-2016), swmc66 (13-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

how can cathy just go back working for roy and being his friend she needs clean break at least for some time

----------


## Perdita

> how can cathy just go back working for roy and being his friend she needs clean break at least for some time


Rather Cathy and Alex than Nessa who  would make a move on Roy, I am sure, she is so thick skinned   :Thumbsdown:

----------

swmc66 (14-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Well, Anna sure recovered quickly to be able to stand in the cafe ...  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (14-12-2016), parkerman (14-12-2016), tammyy2j (16-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

i laughed at phelan what's burning to anna, he really knows how to get at her

----------


## swmc66

This is the second time he said it to her and it is horrible

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2016), parkerman (14-12-2016), Ruffed_lemur (15-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016), tammyy2j (16-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> This is the second time he said it to her and it is horrible


 is it, yes it is horrible but i laughed 

 anna and phelan scenes i like, eileen could fly away 

 why can nick not drive for the bistro he co owns

----------

Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> This is the second time he said it to her and it is horrible


 is it, yes it is horrible but i laughed 

 anna and phelan scenes i like, eileen could fly away 

 why can nick not drive for the bistro he co owns

----------


## Dazzle

The Anna and Phelan scenes are well played and his insults are very witty but I can't laugh because they're so cruel.  :Angry: 

After my comments on another thread, Roy didn't appear to be showing any signs of regret in Wednesday's episode.  :Embarrassment:   On the contrary, he seemed very satisfied at the thought of being just good friends with Cathy - until, that is, Alex left him in no doubt that she's heartbroken.  Is Roy thinking of selling up for a chance at a fresh start (which seems unlikely for someone like him who abhors change) or is he running away from Cathy (which also seems unlikely since she only lives on Coronation Street because of him)?

Speaking of Alex: I thought he was great in tonight's episode so I hope he isn't leaving.

----------

Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

When Tracy kissed Luke, afterwards in some banter, Kev said to Luke: You and blood trucker Barlow?

What's the "blood trucker" reference about? Is it something in Tracy's past, or does it have some urban dictionary meaning I'm not aware of?

----------


## lizann

> When Tracy kissed Luke, afterwards in some banter, Kev said to Luke: You and blood trucker Barlow?
> 
> What's the "blood trucker" reference about? Is it something in Tracy's past, or does it have some urban dictionary meaning I'm not aware of?


 was it blood sucking barlow as in vampire sucks life out

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> When Tracy kissed Luke, afterwards in some banter, Kev said to Luke: You and blood trucker Barlow?
> 
> What's the "blood trucker" reference about? Is it something in Tracy's past, or does it have some urban dictionary meaning I'm not aware of?


 was it blood sucking barlow as in vampire sucks life out

----------


## Dazzle

> was it blood sucking barlow as in vampire sucks life out


Yes, I'm sure that's what the subtitles said.

----------

Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> was it blood sucking barlow as in vampire sucks life out


I've just listened to it again, and to my ears it's definitely "blood trucker", unless Micheal Le Vell (Kev) was slurring, having been on the sauce.

----------

flappinfanny (16-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I've just listened to it again, and to my ears it's definitely "blood trucker", unless Micheal Le Vell (Kev) was slurring, having been on the sauce.


I've watched it again and it sounds like Kevin says "blood sucker Barlow" to me.  I definitely heard the "s" in the there.

----------

flappinfanny (16-12-2016), Glen1 (16-12-2016), RogerOver (16-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Michelle + Robert = contrived.  :Thumbsdown: 


I'm having some trouble with the Mary and her long lost son storyline.  She's said several times that was 14 when her mother abandoned the baby 32 years ago, which coincidentally makes her almost exactly the same age as myself*.  I was also a teenaged single mother; admittedly I was in my late teens, but another young female member of my family also got pregnant around the same time at 15 years of age.  Therefore, I'm very aware of the attitudes of the time to teenagers having babies.

I realise Mary's mum is supposed to be a dragon, but then my relative's father was also a very unpleasant tyrant.  Our family were obviously shocked at both of our pregnancies, but it wasn't exactly unheard of at the time (the end of the 80s) and we just got on with it.  In fact, this was the time when unmarried teenage mothers appeared to be more common than we'd ever been - Thatcher's government even used to rail against us as a scourge on society!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

So what I'm saying is this story doesn't really work for someone of mine and Mary's age no matter how monstrous her mother was and the circumstances of conception.  I realise there are all kinds of excuses one can find for why Mary's mother couldn't stand the shame (religion for instance), but it still doesn't ring true that Mary would be forced to have the baby at home and it be left on the doorstep of a hospital like something out of the dark ages.


* I'm sure she used to be a few years younger then me...  :Searchme:

----------

flappinfanny (16-12-2016), Glen1 (16-12-2016), lizann (16-12-2016), parkerman (16-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I enjoyed the Neasa, Yasmeen and Cathy scenes in the house

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2016), flappinfanny (16-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Roy admitted he cared for Cathy but does not love her although Cathy loves him. In that case a continued friendship, which I am sure will be the case, is the best solution. I too hope Cathy will keep working in the cafe.


If ever an actress fits like a glove on the Street its Melanie Hill.  I hope she stays on the cobbles for many a year.

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought tonight's episode  was an easy watch, I did have to smile when Andy bashed Phelan, it was a bit of a damp quid. That would have hardly knocked him out, that blow wouldn't have taken the skin off a rice pudding. If that had been Emmerdale we would have had a lot more violence.

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2016), Glen1 (16-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I had to laugh out aloud when during the closing credits on Thursday, I heard the continuity announcer telling us all that, "The official Coronation Street colouring book is available now."

I bet given to someone as sick as Amy is turning out to be, no doubt a nice shade of blood red would be chosen for Phelan's head after Andy's excellent strike (although hit nowhere near hard enough).

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2016), Glen1 (16-12-2016), parkerman (16-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

When Andy turned up and asked Luke "what was all that about" with Kevin and Phelan, Luke said he didn't know, he just heard it was something to do with Michael. I don't remember Michael being mentioned, it was all about Phelan threatening Anna. Wasn't it? 


Or was it just a nifty plot device to get Andy fired up even more.....

----------

Glen1 (16-12-2016), lizann (16-12-2016), Perdita (16-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Sorry, forgot to pass Go Advanced and collect my Â£200....

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

When Kevin was having a go at Phelan in the builderÂ´s yard ... why did Luke suddenly appear and get Kevin out?  Is the builderÂ´s yard so close to the garage that Luke was overhearing their argument???    :Searchme:

----------

Glen1 (16-12-2016), parkerman (16-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> When Kevin was having a go at Phelan in the builderÂ´s yard ... why did Luke suddenly appear and get Kevin out?  Is the builderÂ´s yard so close to the garage that Luke was overhearing their argument???


I know that Steph and Andy live in the flat above the builder's yard.  Doesn't Luke live with them now?

----------

Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Oh no missed another episode yet again

----------


## swmc66

Is there now a regular  thursday episode. Very confusing this schedule

----------


## Dazzle

> Is there now a regular  thursday episode. Very confusing this schedule


I think the recent Thursday episodes have just been catching up on those missed due to I'm a Celebrity.  There's not one next Thursday.

----------

Splashy (16-12-2016), swmc66 (17-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I know that Steph and Andy live in the flat above the builder's yard.  Doesn't Luke live with them now?


 thought luke was back living with tyrone and fiz 

 i like that andy didnt confront or say anything just "bash"

----------

Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I know that Steph and Andy live in the flat above the builder's yard.  Doesn't Luke live with them now?


 thought luke was back living with tyrone and fiz 

 i like that andy didnt confront or say anything just "bash"

----------


## Dazzle

> thought luke was back living with tyrone and fiz


Not for a while now I don't think.  Alya had been living with them (but has now moved in with Kate), and now Freddy's started lodging with them permanently because he was lonely living by himself.

----------

lizann (16-12-2016), Perdita (16-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016), swmc66 (17-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

andy really is wanting to frame kevin

 everyone now worried and showing care for phelan even todd

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2016), Perdita (16-12-2016), Splashy (16-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

andy really is wanting to frame kevin

 everyone now worried and showing care for phelan even todd

----------


## Splashy

Jude, I knew Id seen him before, he was  a nurse in BBC1s Doctors.

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2016), swmc66 (17-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

More comedy dialogue last night.

Norris (to Mary): Are you sure you didn't have twins?

Earlier on in the episode, there was a blast from the past when Gail mentioned Fred Elliot, the butcher. 
I do remember him, he always sounded like Foghorn Leghorn to me: "I say, I say boy"...or rather, I think it was, "I said"?

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016), Perdita (17-12-2016), Snagglepus (17-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

When Norris asked Mary if she was sure she didn't have twins, I wondered if the writers were taking the p*ss out of Eastenders (where Kat, who had a baby at the same age and under similar circumstances as Mary, recently discovered she'd actually had twins)?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (17-12-2016), parkerman (17-12-2016), RogerOver (17-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> When Norris asked Mary if she was sure she didn't have twins, I wondered if the writers were taking the p*ss out of Eastenders (where Kat, who had a baby at the same age and under similar circumstances as Mary, recently discovered she'd actually had twins)?


Is that serious? I don't follow Eastenders, hence my ignorance about it.
I genuinely thought it was the usual comedy line in Corro that keeps me entertained. It just doesn't take itself too seriously, which I love.

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

how did phelan see it was andy

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> how did phelan see it was andy


That's a good point. Phelan never turned around before Andy hit him, so it is intriguing. Or maybe he clocked Andy's nervousness and Phelan just tried it on in case it worked, which paid off.
Pity Andy didn't strike him three or four times and do a better job. Phelan's the Mick MacManus of Corro - everyone loves to hate him.

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016), lizann (19-12-2016), Snagglepus (17-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Is that serious? I don't follow Eastenders, hence my ignorance about it.
> I genuinely thought it was the usual comedy line in Corro that keeps me entertained. It just doesn't take itself too seriously, which I love.


Yes, that did seriously happen in Eastenders a couple of years ago.

I was probably reading too much into Norris' line, but I wouldn't put it past the writers to be a bit cheeky.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (17-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> how did phelan see it was andy


I commented on another thread that it seemed odd to me that Phelan knew Andy was his attacker.  

I did however wonder after I'd posted whether he saw him standing over him after he'd fallen to the floor, but I have a vague memory that Andy immediately ran away?

----------

lizann (19-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I commented on another thread that it seemed odd to me that Phelan knew Andy was his attacker.  
> 
> I did however wonder after I'd posted whether he saw him standing over him after he'd fallen to the floor, but I have a vague memory that Andy immediately ran away?


Phelan seemed aware that somebody was there but I did not get the impression he saw anyone otherwise he would not have continued to lock the gate but would have said something to whoever was there, especially if he recognised Andy, surely???

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016), lizann (19-12-2016), parkerman (17-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Phelan seemed aware that somebody was there but I did not get the impression he saw anyone otherwise he would not have continued to lock the gate but would have said something to whoever was there, especially if he recognised Andy, surely???


Yes, I agree.

----------

Perdita (17-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

gary is not exactly treating bethany same as faye and they are around same age

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Gary is not exactly treating Bethany same as Faye and they are around same age


Bethany said she was two years older than Faye.

----------


## lizann

> Bethany said she was two years older than Faye.


 he is not treating her as his girlfriend's teenage daughter so no wonder she getting wrong idea  

 is it a son mary had, could gemma be her daughter would it work in regard to their ages

 so sick of maria "men drama"

----------


## lizann

> Bethany said she was two years older than Faye.


 he is not treating her as his girlfriend's teenage daughter so no wonder she getting wrong idea  

 is it a son mary had, could gemma be her daughter would it work in regard to their ages

 so sick of maria "men drama"

----------


## parkerman

> is it a son mary had, could gemma be her daughter would it work in regard to their ages


A son called Jude.

----------


## lizann

> A son called Jude.


 gemma looks all woman so no gender change  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> A son called Jude.


 gemma looks all woman so no gender change  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> he is not treating her as his girlfriend's teenage daughter so no wonder she getting wrong idea


I agree he's treating Bethany differently to Faye. I think it's because he knows Bethany has low self-esteem and is vulnerable, though ironically it's these very issues combined with his kindness that have caused her to latch on to him.  It hasn't occurred to him that she could be attracted to him.

I feel sorry for Bethany: the actress plays her vulnerability very well.

Those scenes were good but I wasn't impressed by much else in Monday's episodes. Maria being fought over by two sleazes and Andy being blackmailed by Phelan into stealing from his friends are both distasteful. Gemma can usually make me smile though.  :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

Norris was on form talking about Gemma: She's going to end up as some shaven-headed psychopath's significant other.

I noticed Andy's SMS from Phelan had the time & date close to the transmission time: 19-12-2016, 21:00, but Phelan's phone number wasn't on the list offered by Ofcom for drama use, so at some point it is/was a real number.

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

it be great if andy recorded phelan instead of going along

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> it be great if andy recorded phelan instead of going along


That also occured to me, but it smacks of Andy being organised.
If push came to shove, they would both go down, Andy for the attack and Phelan for blackmail. However, Phelan, being Dr Evil, would be well aware of that and see it as a calculated risk.

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That also occured to me, but it smacks of Andy being organised.
> If push came to shove, they would both go down, Andy for the attack and Phelan for blackmail. However, Phelan, being Dr Evil, would be well aware of that and see it as a calculated risk.


And if caught out, no doubt Dr Evil would be quick-witted enough to spin a convincing story that had him smelling of roses before Andy'd even had time to stop snivelling and stuttering.  :Big Grin:

----------

RogerOver (20-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

as much as i like phelan be nice to have someone out smart him, todd looks to have accepted him and no one really cares anymore even coming up to christmas of all the 15k losses and mikey's death too

----------

Brucie (21-12-2016), Dazzle (20-12-2016), Perdita (20-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> as much as i like phelan be nice to have someone out smart him, todd looks to have accepted him and no cares anymore even coming up to christmas of all the 15k losses and mikey's death too


Yes, I get that Kate Oates wants to keep Connor McIntyre around because he's so good, but Phelan really needs to be taken down a serious peg or two (at least temporarily).  

I don't count Vinny absconding with his share of the money because he's bounced right back from that with nary a scratch.  As you say, people have taken their loss of 15 grand very lightly, and the Weatherfield plod appears to have just given him a cheeky clip around the ear and sent him on his merry way.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Brucie (21-12-2016), LouiseP (20-12-2016), Perdita (20-12-2016), RogerOver (20-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Yet another of those amazing Corrie coincidences. Tch 24 tablets arriving instead of 4. And just at that moment too. Fancy!

----------

Brucie (21-12-2016), Dazzle (20-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

It hsppens all the time here. I sold them all on ebay within ten minutes...

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016), Perdita (20-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It hsppens all the time here. I sold them all on ebay within ten minutes...


It would have been rude not to.  :Ninja:

----------

Perdita (20-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

I see according to the Daily Express (at least), thereâs been some talk on âsocial mediaâ about the number of power outlets behind Phelanâs bed. A quick check, and I counted seventeen â eight doubles and one single.
The opinion was that everyone who commented said theyâd never seen so many outlets behind a bed in an NHS hospital.

Call me sad, but, if it was a good âstunt bedâ there would also be some other outlets, with either the earth pin or the live & neutral (canât remember which) rotated 90 degrees from the normal. This is to prevent standard equipment being plugged in, only allowing specialist items needing an ultra-clean supply with no chance of any interference/power spikes.
No one commented about that!

edit:
Even more sad is that I've just looked up this non-standard outlet. It's referred to as Walsall Gauge.
It has all three pins rotated 90 degrees:  http://www.flameport.com/electric_mu...t_plug_13A.cs4 
Do I win a prize?

----------

alan45 (21-12-2016), Brucie (21-12-2016), Dazzle (20-12-2016), Glen1 (20-12-2016), Perdita (20-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Sadly my wife has been inhospital several times this year and although I've never counted them I have always wondered why there are so many sockets behind the bed. There are a lot I can certainly confirm.

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016), Glen1 (20-12-2016), lizann (20-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sadly my wife has been inhospital several times this year and although I've never counted them I have always wondered why there are so many sockets behind the bed. There are a lot I can certainly confirm.


Sorry to hear that your wife's been in hospital.  I hope she's feeling well at the moment and looking forward to Christmas.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (20-12-2016), lizann (20-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

is phelan going to charge all 24 tablets in his hospital room  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (20-12-2016), Perdita (20-12-2016), RogerOver (20-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

why does bistro need even 4 tablets

----------

parkerman (20-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

So 24 can arrive by mistake just as Andy arrives back from Phelan telling him to get money for him in return for keeping quiet. 

That is the only reason.

----------


## RogerOver

> why does bistro need even 4 tablets


 I thought they were for Andy's migraine?

----------


## lizann

> I thought they were for Andy's migraine?


 those tablets too strong for migraine

----------


## lizann

> I thought they were for Andy's migraine?


 those tablets too strong for migraine

----------


## RogerOver

> those tablets too strong for migraine


Yes, I suppose if you throw your head back when you take them, they'll knock you right out.

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

How did Gary afford the very posh hotel?

----------

Brucie (21-12-2016), Glen1 (21-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> why does bistro need even 4 tablets


Waiters use tablets nowadays to take food orders.

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2016), Glen1 (21-12-2016)

----------


## alan45

Phelan is becoming a pantomime gangster     OH YES HE IS.

----------

Brucie (21-12-2016), Glen1 (21-12-2016), lizann (21-12-2016), parkerman (21-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Phelan is becoming a pantomime gangster     OH YES HE IS.


"He's behind you ! "  Oh, no , sorry, that's Andy!

----------

Glen1 (21-12-2016), lizann (21-12-2016), parkerman (21-12-2016), RogerOver (21-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## Brucie

I found the double episode on Wednesday to be the poorest Corrie watching for many a year. I hope that the downward spiral the programme is currently on is not terminal, but there seems to be a clear plan to make Corrie as depressing as Eastenders, with fewer and fewer light-hearted moments. A 13 year old choosing to get drunk instead of being excited about the concert she was being taken to at great expense (paid for people who on the face if it do not have a receptacle to urinate in), plus a 17 year old who has an outrageously sparkly personal hipflask full of vodka, who's hitting on her mother's twice her age boyfriend. Then there's Sarah getting to Leeds at the speed of light, only for them all to waste every penny they got for selling the magic beans, to spend on hotel accommodation and concert tickets, by deciding that no-one would be going to the concert. And then there's Phelan. Not only does he have eyes in the back of his head (or did have before they were bashed by a brick), but he's clearly allowed to stay in a much sought after hospital bed despite being as fit as a fiddle playing puppetmaster with someone who would surely have said - "you're mistaken, it wasn't me" (given that it'd be his word against someone who had taken a severe blow to the head) rather than turning to crime. 

Soap villains constantly getting away with it is not good entertainment, and the only way this will end well as far as I'm concerned is that Phelan gets his just desserts soon, but only after he has taken the moronic Eileen for every last penny she owns.

Too many poor, one-dimensional characters and kindergarten quality scriptwritng is making this much loved soap almost un-watchable just lately. All I want for Christmas......

----------

alan45 (21-12-2016), Dazzle (21-12-2016), Glen1 (21-12-2016), lizann (21-12-2016), parkerman (21-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016), swmc66 (21-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

> I found the double episode on Wednesday to be the poorest Corrie watching for many a year. I hope that the downward spiral the programme is currently on is not terminal, but there seems to be a clear plan to make Corrie as depressing as Eastenders, with fewer and fewer light-hearted moments. A 13 year old choosing to get drunk instead of being excited about the concert she was being taken to at great expense (paid for people who on the face if it do not have a receptacle to urinate in), plus a 17 year old who has an outrageously sparkly personal hipflask full of vodka, who's hitting on her mother's twice her age boyfriend. Then there's Sarah getting to Leeds at the speed of light, only for them all to waste every penny they got for selling the magic beans, to spend on hotel accommodation and concert tickets, by deciding that no-one would be going to the concert. And then there's Phelan. Not only does he have eyes in the back of his head (or did have before they were bashed by a brick), but he's clearly allowed to stay in a much sought after hospital bed despite being as fit as a fiddle playing puppetmaster with someone who would surely have said - "you're mistaken, it wasn't me" (given that it'd be his word against someone who had taken a severe blow to the head) rather than turning to crime. 
> 
> Soap villains constantly getting away with it is not good entertainment, and the only way this will end well as far as I'm concerned is that Phelan gets his just desserts soon, but only after he has taken the moronic Eileen for every last penny she owns.
> 
> Too many poor, one-dimensional characters and kindergarten quality scriptwritng is making this much loved soap almost un-watchable just lately. All I want for Christmas......


I take what you say as a reasonable criticism, especially the point about making it as depressing as Eastenders. I watched that very occasionally years ago, and it came across to me as a soap just full of people shouting and arguing.

Maybe I haven't noticed that Corro is begininning to descend to a similar level? 
I've always watched it not for the plot, but for the (hidden) humour, although I know a lot of people don't always seem to notice it.
Btw, Phelan's already had his just desserts - it was the battenberg he asked Andy for...

----------

Brucie (22-12-2016), Dazzle (21-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Soap villains constantly getting away with it is not good entertainment.


I certainly agree with this in both soaps. First Tracey getting away with murder (more or less), Ian & Jane getting away with getting Max imprisoned; Phil getting away with bribing the jury foreman; Dean getting away with rape and attempted rape and now Phelan. What sort of message does all this give out?

----------

Brucie (22-12-2016), Dazzle (21-12-2016), Glen1 (21-12-2016), lizann (21-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

> I found the double episode on Wednesday


I must have missed the second episode and I can't find it on the iPlayer.

----------


## lizann

> "He's behind you ! "  Oh, no , sorry, that's Andy!


 is that how phelan knew with the audience shouting :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2016), Glen1 (21-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I must have missed the second episode and I can't find it on the iPlayer.


There wasn't a second episode last Wednesday.  Perhaps Brucie's thinking of another day?

----------

Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> There wasn't a second episode last Wednesday.  Perhaps Brucie's thinking of another day?


Monday I guess.

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Phelan looks ok and should have been discharged by now

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

how utterly boring is aidan and maria both charisma vaccums terrible punch too

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016), tammyy2j (24-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> how utterly boring is aidan and maria both charisma vaccums terrible punch too


Yeah it was a really boring episode.  I don't know why KO is insisting on putting the pair of them together.   If Maria's going to fall for such a sleaze, I wish the writers would at least give her enough self-respect to insist on waiting until he's finished with Eva before getting together with him.  :Wal2l: 

Her last line (something along the lines of _"I love you...but there's nothing I can do about it"_) was ridiculously over the top and melodramatic: it was like something from a farce!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

LouiseP (22-12-2016), parkerman (22-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I had to laugh out aloud when during the closing credits on Thursday, I heard the continuity announcer telling us all that, "The official Coronation Street colouring book is available now.".


Are you sure the announcer wasn't referring to the Coronation Street scripts, they seem to be a bit like colouring books and painting by numbers.

----------

LouiseP (22-12-2016), parkerman (22-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Oh why did they bring back the bloke that played Adam? He reminds me of Vicky from Eastenders Michelle's daughter, she had a useless American accent they tried to fade out as it was awfull and yet this guy they brought back has the same kinda fake naff Scots accent he couldnt pull off the last time. I k ow this is a Mike v Barlow re hash, but both those bods could act. Good idea poorly executed in my books. 

 Good on Kirk, thou he took one for the team for Gary assault wise in the past  to keep Gaz in the army so cant afford to be lamping his sisters offal in public.

 Andy is just a tit, Phelan has no poof so just front it out you goon or finish the job.

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2016), flappinfanny (22-12-2016), LouiseP (22-12-2016)

----------


## Brucie

> I must have missed the second episode and I can't find it on the iPlayer.


OOPS! Clearly I must have taken a blow to the head, like Phelan! But unlike Phelan, in my case there were adverse consequences!! It was definitely Monday - I always struggle to know what day it is around Christmas!

----------

parkerman (22-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

was phelan head whack on opposite side to his bandage?

----------


## lizann

peter and ms battersby, could it be more obvious it toyah

 nick being a total brat child

----------

flappinfanny (25-12-2016), Snagglepus (23-12-2016), tammyy2j (24-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

peter and ms battersby, could it be more obvious it toyah

 nick being a total brat child

----------

Perdita (24-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I must admit, I do feel sorry for Maria and little Liam .. but I am sure Maria will not spend a year in prison  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2016), tammyy2j (24-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I must admit, I do feel sorry for Maria and little Liam .. but I am sure Maria will not spend a year in prison


I do for Liam, he is so adorable and Kirk is great with him

Why was Maria throwing a party and having Kate and Jenny there who were calling her a murderer?

I really like the Barlow family scenes, great having Peter back and Daniel and Adam are good additions even Simon and Tracy fit all together well 

I love Peter and Leanne together so hoping down the line they unite, they have great chemistry 

I wanted Kirk to be the one to smack Adam 

I don't think either Aidan or Adam suit Maria, her and Aidan have no chemistry

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2016), lizann (24-12-2016), Perdita (24-12-2016), Splashy (25-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I must admit, I do feel sorry for Maria and little Liam .. but I am sure Maria will not spend a year in prison


 i really didn't think she'd get sent down for a year but maria free year hurray

----------


## lizann

> I must admit, I do feel sorry for Maria and little Liam .. but I am sure Maria will not spend a year in prison


 i really didn't think she'd get sent down for a year but maria free year hurray

----------

Splashy (25-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

2 words for Christmas Eve's episode "UTTER CRAP" and that is being charitable because it's the season of goodwill and all that jazz.

----------


## flappinfanny

Merry Christmas everyone.  Have a lovely day.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2016), Perdita (25-12-2016), Snagglepus (25-12-2016), tammyy2j (26-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Merry Christmas everyone.  Have a lovely day.


Merry Christmas to you too, and to all SoapBoarders - posters and lurkers.  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (25-12-2016), Perdita (25-12-2016), tammyy2j (26-12-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

Last night we had:
Johnny to Aidan: Maria's a mess. She's got more baggage than an airport carousel.

Billy, talking about Christmas cards: I was going to leave them with Matt, the new vicar.
Ha ha! That must be the world's shortest interregnum - about two weeks? 
It's usually something that goes on for months and months, especially when the previous incumbent leaves at short notice. There again, the Weatherfield parishes are not of this world.

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2016), flappinfanny (25-12-2016), Perdita (25-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> i really didn't think she'd get sent down for a year but maria free year hurray


WonÂ´t be a year ... she will get time off for good behavior and more than likely we see her being visited in prison

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2016), flappinfanny (25-12-2016), tammyy2j (26-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> WonÂ´t be a year ... she will get time off for good behavior and more than likely we see her being visited in prison


If she gets Tracey's lawyer she'll be out next week.

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2016), flappinfanny (25-12-2016), tammyy2j (26-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> WonÂ´t be a year ... she will get time off for good behavior and more than likely we see her being visited in prison


 don't ruin Christmas for me

----------

flappinfanny (25-12-2016), tammyy2j (26-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> WonÂ´t be a year ... she will get time off for good behavior and more than likely we see her being visited in prison


 don't ruin Christmas for me

----------


## lizann

did eileen buy her own ring to propose to phelan, andy should have confessed to chirpy billy

----------


## Dazzle

Peter and Toyah!!!  I never would have guessed...  :EEK!: 

Andy's personality change is ridiculous.

A kind of unmemorable Christmas Day episode overall.

----------

tammyy2j (26-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt Toyah's return was a bit flat as was her being revealed as Peter's "love of his life" new lady, I don't think they fit well and I found Toyah rude to Eva who she had just met 

David and his kids scene about Kylie was sweet 

I did enjoy Peter and Nick's fight especially into Sally's garden  :Big Grin: 

The cat was right to scratch cheating Aidan who was not very cut up that Maria is banged up 

Has Andy actually got dumber is that possible 

What is Shona and that guy with her up to, do they want to rob Billy?

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2016), flappinfanny (26-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The episode wasn't bad, the peter and Nick scenes were funny especially when peter threw the gnome at Nick's head. 

The David scenes were rather touching with Lilly and Max.  

I don't buy the Toyah and Peter scenes (well not yet)  it didn't work for me.  It is just  a plot device.   You just know Toyah and Eva are going to hate each other.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2016), tammyy2j (26-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> The David scenes were rather touching with Lilly and Max.


It was a nice idea but my problem with that scene was that David was far too cheerful about it.  I think we should have seen some secret pain under the happy facade.




> *I don't buy the Toyah and Peter scenes* (well not yet)  it didn't work for me.  It is just  a plot device.   You just know Toyah and Eva are going to hate each other.


Agreed.

----------

flappinfanny (26-12-2016), tammyy2j (26-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would like to see Gemma and David visit Kylie's grave and talk about missing her 

I presume Gemma spend Christmas with Rita and Jenny or was Jenny with Johnny

Mary's son Jude looked very strong and fetching  :Wub:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2016), flappinfanny (26-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Considering Nick has a brain injury whacking him at the back of his head was a stupid move.
I did'nt think there was much conversation between Norris and Jude at the cafe door. Who told them mary was there. I mean it was so staged.
I wish Daniel had beaten Ken at trivial pursuit. 
Stupid steve storyline again re TV

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2016), flappinfanny (26-12-2016), tammyy2j (26-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Considering Nick has a brain injury whacking him at the back of his head was a stupid move.
I did'nt think there was much conversation between Norris and Jude at the cafe door. Who told them mary was there. I mean it was so staged.
I wish Daniel had beaten Ken at trivial pursuit. 
Stupid steve storyline again re TV

----------


## Dazzle

> Considering Nick has a brain injury whacking him at the back of his head was a stupid move.


Even worse, David and Sarah laughed at it!  :Wal2l:

----------

swmc66 (26-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I forgot about Nick's head injury, is he all clear now?

----------

swmc66 (26-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I forgot about Nick's head injury, is he all clear now?


He is when it fits the plot.  :Wal2l:

----------

parkerman (26-12-2016), swmc66 (26-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone else think Nick and Tracy had some chemistry in the Barlow house scenes or was this just me, too much sherry in my trifle  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dazzle

> Anyone else think Nick and Tracy had some chemistry in the Barlow house scenes or was this just me, too much sherry in my trifle


The latter I think.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2016), parkerman (26-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Even worse, David and Sarah laughed at it!


 so did i

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> so did i


I think that's forgiveable since he's not your family.  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

So, this bloke turns up from who knows where, says he's your son and they believe him with no checks, he knows nothing about you and wants to take you back home to South Africa.
And they all live happily ever after???
Who dreams these stories up?

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2016), flappinfanny (30-12-2016), lizann (26-12-2016), parkerman (26-12-2016), Splashy (27-12-2016), swmc66 (26-12-2016), tammyy2j (28-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

is peter not a good bit older than toyah if though she looks older than leanne

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2016), Splashy (27-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> is peter not a good bit older than toyah if though she looks older than leanne


I think Peter's about 50 and Toyah must be approximately in her mid 30s.



It was nice to see Sarah putting Bethany first, something that doesn't happen often in soaps.  The vulnerable lass has latched onto another man as her saviour now.  :Sad: 


Surely Mary's son would have had some suspicion that he wasn't born of a loving relationship?  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2016), Splashy (27-12-2016), tammyy2j (28-12-2016)

----------


## Splashy

"If fitted with a camera, a drone must be flown at least 50m (160 foot) away from a person, vehicle, building"

 In other words Simon the instant that drone takes off is breaking the law. I know its fictional but it would be good to see Si get done for flying it, just as a heads up to viewers who think they can buzz your window with one looking for private shots into your house. 

 That bloke was looking for a free nanny in country where even going to the toilet can be fatal even in a secure compound.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2016), flappinfanny (30-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> "If fitted with a camera, a drone must be flown at least 50m (160 foot) away from a person, vehicle, building"
> 
>  In other words Simon the instant that drone takes off is breaking the law. I know its fictional but it would be good to see Si get done for flying it, just as a heads up to viewers who think they can buzz your window with one looking for private shots into your house.


You forget this is Weatherfield. They have their own laws up there which are not necessarily the same as the UKs.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2016), flappinfanny (30-12-2016), lizann (27-12-2016), Snagglepus (27-12-2016), Splashy (31-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

With this sort of promotion and breaking the rules more people will get them and it will be like the real Big Brother out there

----------


## Mo Mouse

At least a drone is slightly better than listening at keyholes or leaving a phone unattended on the kitchen table as a way of secret information coming out. I didn't realise the writers were so clever.

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2016), lizann (30-12-2016), Perdita (29-12-2016), Splashy (31-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> At least a drone is slightly better than listening at keyholes or leaving a phone unattended on the kitchen table as a way of secret information coming out. I didn't realise the writers were so clever.


Hope you had a good Christmas, welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

> You forget this is Weatherfield. They have their own laws up there which are not necessarily the same as the UKs.


Bit like the Isle of Man  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (31-12-2016), Splashy (31-12-2016), swmc66 (30-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

So Andy's done a runner?  I think his character has been let down by the writers.

Would anyone - even someone as away with the fairies as Mary - contemplate moving thousands of miles away with someone she's just met without even visiting first?  :Searchme:

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2016), Splashy (31-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

mary wants someone to stop her 

 andy should be honest and stop letting phelan control him

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2016), flappinfanny (31-12-2016), Splashy (31-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

mary wants someone to stop her 

 andy should be honest and stop letting phelan control him

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2016), Perdita (31-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Pretty much the same, utter drivel, the only good bit was Norris concern for Mary, which was played beautifully by Malcolm Hebden.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016), lizann (31-12-2016), Splashy (31-12-2016), swmc66 (31-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

It was a very poor episode. I mean even Tracy was over the top nice. I dislike most of the storylines right now. I like Peter but not when it involves scenes with Leanne walking like she does or Nick getting over possessive. More daniel would be nice. Phelan gets on my nerves now and i do not like Andy's current state.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016), flappinfanny (31-12-2016), Perdita (31-12-2016), Splashy (31-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

is johnny living in carla's flat in victoria court

----------


## Dazzle

> is johnny living in carla's flat in victoria court


Yes.

----------

Splashy (31-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> So Andy's done a runner?  I think his character has been let down by the writers.
> 
> Would anyone - even someone as away with the fairies as Mary - contemplate moving thousands of miles away with someone she's just met without even visiting first?


He will be back ... Phelan will threaten Steph and he will come back for her .. I think they will leave together shortly

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016), flappinfanny (01-01-2017), Splashy (31-12-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

One of my New Years resolutions is to bin Coronation Street.  I am going to go Cold Turkey, I wonder how long I will Last?????   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016), Glen1 (31-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> One of my New Years resolutions is to bin Coronation Street.  I am going to go Cold Turkey, I wonder how long I will Last?????


Let us know won't you?  :Big Grin: 

I'm nowhere near that stage yet but I could be joining you in 2017 if Corrie continues down the path it's currently on.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2016), Glen1 (31-12-2016), swmc66 (31-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

At the moment it seems to be emulating EE in having as many villains as possible not being brought to justice!

P.S. Except that dastardly villain, Maria of course.

----------

alan45 (03-01-2017), flappinfanny (01-01-2017), Glen1 (31-12-2016), lizann (31-12-2016), Perdita (31-12-2016), swmc66 (31-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I used to watch EE and other soaps but for years now just Corrie.  But i find myself forwarding parts on iplayer it feels like another soap. One thing was bad guys got what was due to them but not now. So very disappointing to see them getting away with things and the nice guys suffering. Hardly entertaining.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2017), flappinfanny (01-01-2017), parkerman (31-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Further to my astonishment that Mary would move abroad with a virtual stranger without even visiting first to get to know him and his lifestyle, I'm now even more shocked that someone would uproot their whole lives, say their goodbyes, pay for the journey and then not even step foot on the plane!  Even if she'd decided against a permanent move for the time being, surely she'd have gone for a holiday to spend some precious time with the son for whom she's yearned for 32 years and his pregnant wife?  :Searchme: 

(I'm not actually surprised at all at Mary's actions since we all knew she wouldn't leave, but I am shocked at the incompetence of the writing...  :Wal2l: )

----------

alan45 (03-01-2017), Brucie (03-01-2017), Glen1 (02-01-2017), lizann (02-01-2017), parkerman (02-01-2017), Perdita (02-01-2017), swmc66 (02-01-2017), tammyy2j (02-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

does carla still own factory shares?

----------

Splashy (02-01-2017)

----------


## Splashy

> does carla still own factory shares?


Not sure ...... 

  Its too complicated for me, Mike was the one that squeezed out Adam not a Connor and Peters only investment was with Carla. but their marriage was too short for him to be able to claim anything off her plus he was sleeping around on the night of their wedding. But the factory was owned by that scotish murderer bloke before this lot of new  got involved???   

 Andy is a mug, a true spineless drone. He is thoroughly implicated in the theft of a tow truck, Kevs not going to forget that on the day he lost his mobile and the theft was arranged trhe tool had his mobile.

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2017), swmc66 (03-01-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

Andy is just getting in deeper and deeper. He should have called Phelan's bluff right at the beginning.

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2017), Splashy (03-01-2017), tammyy2j (02-01-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

What are the scriptwriters on and who dreamed up that story of Peter and Adam owning shares in the factory and being diddled  out of them. Ridiculous. Has Peter or Adam got the money to fight this ?

----------

lizann (03-01-2017), parkerman (02-01-2017), Splashy (03-01-2017), tammyy2j (02-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I still think Aidan and Alya would work better as a couple than him with Eva or Maria

----------

lizann (03-01-2017), Splashy (03-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

Episodes that yet again relied on a great many coincidences to drive the storylines (for example, Brian overhearing the meeting between Roy and the prospective buyer, Brian just happening to meet Cathy in the street straight afterwards, Adam overhearing the discussion about Johnny retiring, Eva being late for the prison visit).

There were a couple of lines that made me laugh solely due to the great acting: the way Roy scornful spat out _"Councillor"_  to Sally during his rant in the pub, and the highly exaggerated way Phelan demanded of Andy "_Are you thick?_".  :Lol: 




> Its too complicated for me, Mike was the one that squeezed out Adam not a Connor and _Peters only investment was with Carla. but their marriage was too short for him to be able to claim anything off her_ plus he was sleeping around on the night of their wedding. But the factory was owned by that scotish murderer bloke before this lot of new  got involved???


Peter did legally own half the factory in his own right at one point because Carla signed half over to him during their marriage. He gave his share back when the marriage broke down.




> What are the scriptwriters on and who dreamed up that story of Peter and Adam owning shares in the factory and being diddled  out of them. Ridiculous. Has Peter or Adam got the money to fight this ?


It's not like me to defend Corrie recently but Adam did say something to the effect that he had no intention of suing the Connors and that he was just trying to scare some money out of them.

Whatever happened to Adam being a solicitor?  I wonder if he's been disbarred because he's obviously a crooked as they come?

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2017), Splashy (03-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

brian and cathy I forsee a romance with roy's blessing

 go johnny true what he said about jenny

 what will eva do to maria when that truth out

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2017), Splashy (05-01-2017), tammyy2j (05-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

brian and cathy I forsee a romance with roy's blessing

 go johnny true what he said about jenny

 what will eva do to maria when that truth out

----------

swmc66 (04-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

That's what i thought. Why do they want to keep cathy on the street now. Does not make sense

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2017), Splashy (05-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

I don't mind Cathy staying on the street as long as they have plans for her other than getting her back with Roy. I like them as friends: her kindness to him tonight reminded me why I thought Cathy was a good character at first (before she was turned bitter and annoying).

I'm amazed to say that I thought there was an improvement in Aidan tonight. He seemed more animated than usual (which isn't difficult to be fair  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

How sleazy that Peter's got Simon covering for his liaisons with Toyah. That's going to end well...

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2017), Splashy (05-01-2017), tammyy2j (05-01-2017)

----------


## Splashy

Re Shane Ward, I rekon someones given him the heads up about, if he dosent remove the wood stick from his seating area he will be back on This Morning announcing the call in competition faster than he could say Eamon your the daddy. 

 Cathy aka Sharpes ex wife is annoying me, I know she was in debt when she met Roy but what hapend to the house she owned and how did Alex manage to afford a new flat? 

 Yeah Simon is being used again by his non caring pap to cover nookie with a lady he shouldnt be nookieing... It is nice to see Toyah back, I missed the actress when she left Casualty on the Beeb

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2017), Glen1 (07-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think I said a few times before  :Embarrassment:  but Aidan and Alya would make a good couple, they have loss of a parent in common and their scenes show chemistry 

Johnny did right dumping Jenny, she is vindictive and destructive but Sally plays her so well 

I am glad Johnny isn't retiring as Aidan cannot manage the factory on his own or fight the Barlows 

The Cathy, Roy and Brian scenes were nice 

I liked that Sylvia was mentioned and it would be great to have her back

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2017), Splashy (07-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Cathy aka Sharpes ex wife is annoying me, I know she was in debt when she met Roy but what hapend to the house she owned and how did Alex manage to afford a new flat?


There was a brief mention of tenants in Cathy's house a few weeks back to explain why she's living with Yasmeen.  I thought that level of detail was quite impressive* for Corrie (who usually ignore the fine print).

Alex might possibly be living in some kind of supported social housing?  :Searchme: 

* My expectations being set very low here you understand.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2017), Splashy (07-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Johnny did right dumping Jenny, she is vindictive and destructive but Sally plays her so well


Jenny's over-the-top evil expression when crossed makes me laugh.  :Big Grin:   I wouldn't like to get on the wrong side of her. She's scarier than Phelan any day!  :EEK!: 




> I liked that Sylvia was mentioned and it would be great to have her back


Sylvia was superb.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2017), mariba (07-01-2017), Splashy (07-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

did alex and cathy also buy one of the scam flats from eileen and phelan

----------


## Dazzle

> did alex and cathy also buy one of the scam flats from eileen and phelan


No. They wanted to but couldn't raise the deposit.

----------

Splashy (07-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> No. They wanted to but couldn't raise the deposit.


 did eileen not lower it for cathy

----------


## lizann

> No. They wanted to but couldn't raise the deposit.


 did eileen not lower it for cathy

----------


## Dazzle

> did eileen not lower it for cathy


I do remember there being some discussion between Eileen and Cathy about the deposit, but I'm pretty  sure no money was handed over in the end.  I seem to remember Roy being relieved because he'd been against them buying a flat.  I might be wrong though!

----------

lizann (05-01-2017), Splashy (07-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

i also thought alex and cathy were invited to the pub when todd broke the news of vinny scam but i too could have remembered wrong

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2017), Splashy (07-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> i also thought alex and cathy were invited to the pub when todd broke the news of vinny scam but i too could have remembered wrong


They were there

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2017), lizann (05-01-2017), Splashy (07-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> They were there


 no one talking anymore of losing 15k so hard to know who was buying a flat such ridiculous storytelling losing 15k and nothing else done

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2017), Glen1 (07-01-2017), parkerman (05-01-2017), Splashy (07-01-2017), tammyy2j (06-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> They were there


 no one talking anymore of losing 15k so hard to know who was buying a flat such ridiculous storytelling losing 15k and nothing else done

----------


## swmc66

No following through with storylines. I mean michelle had a son plus one swapped at birth but no mention of them. Just focused on the new baby as if it is her one and only one.

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2017), Splashy (07-01-2017), tammyy2j (06-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Well i never saw that proposal coming. She will ruin it all somehow she cannot help herself. They are now making Gemma more over the top than before. They need to calm it down. Also this whole baby as soon as you wed thing is ridiculous

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2017), Glen1 (07-01-2017), parkerman (07-01-2017), Splashy (07-01-2017)

----------


## Mo Mouse

The old soak Rita wasn't going to miss out on that free champagne, was she.

----------

Splashy (07-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Surely the cigarettes could have been explained by Peter coming to the flat to see Simon, forgot to take the ciggies with him ..
and why on earth did Johnny change his mind within seconds and even propose to Jenny?  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2017), Glen1 (07-01-2017), lizann (07-01-2017), parkerman (07-01-2017), swmc66 (07-01-2017), tammyy2j (07-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

I know I have missed all the episodes over the Christmas.. I just can't understand why does it have to be a secret that Peter is seeing Toyah?  I was hoping better storylines for more responsible Peter though, not only romance again..

----------


## RogerOver

> Well i never saw that proposal coming. She will ruin it all somehow she cannot help herself. They are now making Gemma more over the top than before. They need to calm it down. Also this whole baby as soon as you wed thing is ridiculous


Yup, Gemma is OTT, but it did make me laugh a lot when she said she brought Johnny and Jenny together, as she was, "Playing Putrid," which Rita instantly corrected to be, "Cupid." Then Eva said, "She was right the first time."
I suppose she's a modern-day Mrs Malaprop really.

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2017), Perdita (07-01-2017), swmc66 (07-01-2017), tammyy2j (07-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Thats two words i have had to look up, now i get it.

----------


## RogerOver

> Thats two words i have had to look up, now i get it.


Go on then, which were the two words  - Malaprop and OTT?

----------


## swmc66

Yes that one and Putrid

----------


## swmc66

Malaprop and putrid

----------


## Mo Mouse

Billy is becoming the most slimy character in any soap at the moment. Absolutely LOATHE him and the way he puts strangers / waifs and strays / just about anybodt before those about whom he is supposed to care. Spent most of his time lying and deceiving Sean and now similar with Todd. What about the other thousands of people who sleep rough ?  Really despise him.

----------

lizann (08-01-2017), Perdita (08-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Surprised he got his parish back so quickly. I think he means no harm but highly imature

----------


## lizann

Im finding billy annoying too and his spark with todd seems gone to me

----------


## RogerOver

> Surprised he got his parish back so quickly. I think he means no harm but highly imature


Surprised? Incredible is more like it!

If my memory serves me correctly, didn't we see Billy meeting the new incumbent only a week or so back?
So how would the bishop sack/move the new guy after such a short time, just to pander to the whim of someone who doesn't know his **** from his elbow? Not that a bishop has much power to force anyone out.

In the past I spent all my time working in churches (in a secular position), so have a reasonable understanding of what goes on, and hardly any of it is true to life, especially earlier when a new priest took over the parish only a couple of weeks after Billy resigned. That alone, in real life would be an interregnum of many months.

As has been said here before about UK law not applying in Weatherfield, it seems that most conventions don't either. Sad that Corro doesn't follow a true-to-life scenario that much. There again, I watch it for the humour, not so much the story.

P.S. Any chance the mods can invoke a UK English spell-checker, not this US English one? It shows "humour" as a spelling mistake - although I was surprised it didn't query "interregnum"!

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2017), parkerman (09-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> P.S. Any chance the mods can invoke a UK English spell-checker, not this US English one? It shows "humour" as a spelling mistake - although I was surprised it didn't query "interregnum"!


I think it's your browser's spell-checker rather than the site's. You should be able to change the dictionary being used to English (UK) in the settings.  What device and browser are you using?

----------

parkerman (09-01-2017), RogerOver (09-01-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

> I think it's your browser's spell-checker rather than the site's. You should be able to change the dictionary being used to English (UK) in the settings.  What device and browser are you using?


Oh, OK. I'm using Firefox on Linux Mint.
The languages I have installed are EN and EN-GB, with EN-GB being the first. I don't know what just EN is? I had a look and saw there's an option to add EN-US - if I wanted.
Does my spell-chequer(!) come from there then?

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh, OK. I'm using Firefox on Linux Mint.
> The languages I have installed are EN and EN-GB, with EN-GB being the first. I don't know what just EN is? I had a look and saw there's an option to add EN-US - if I wanted.
> Does my spell-chequer(!) come from there then?


Ha ha...that's a coincidence!  I also use Firefox on Linux Mint on my laptop.  :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup: 

A far as I know your spellchecker is the one built into Firefox.  I'm on my phone in bed at the moment so I'll have to compare Firefox dictionary settings tomorrow.  EN-GB stands for English (Great Britain) though so your spellchecker should use UK English spelling in theory (are you sure it's the one selected?).  EN usually defaults to the US spelling in my experience.  I'll check tomorrow and get back to you.

Here's an explanation of dictionary use in Firefox that might help in the meantime:

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb...-spell-checker

----------

RogerOver (09-01-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

> Ha ha...that's a coincidence!  I also use Firefox on Linux Mint on my laptop.  
> 
> A far as I know your spellchecker is the one built into Firefox.  I'm on my phone in bed at the moment so I'll have to compare Firefox dictionary settings tomorrow.  EN-GB stands for English (Great Britain) though so your spellchecker should use UK English spelling in theory (are you sure it's the one selected?).  EN usually defaults to the US spelling in my experience.  I'll check tomorrow and get back to you.
> 
> Here's an explanation of dictionary use in Firefox that might help in the meantime:
> 
> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-use-firefox-spell-checker


I've realised where I was going wrong. I originally looked in Preferences>Content>Language, but that's only the display language for the page.

When I read the Firefox article you linked to, I could see the smell-chequer is accessed by right-clicking in any text while writing on a page - such as this one, and the dictionaries can be added or changed from there. Mine was indeed EN-US. I added an EN-UK dictionary and set that as the active one to use. So no excuse for misprits any more.

Thanks Dazzle for helping this hard-of-learning Mint user!

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I've realised where I was going wrong. I originally looked in Preferences>Content>Language, but that's only the display language for the page.
> 
> When I read the Firefox article you linked to, I could see the* smell-chequer* is accessed by right-clicking in any text while writing on a page - such as this one, and the dictionaries can be added or changed from there. Mine was indeed EN-US. I added an EN-UK dictionary and set that as the active one to use. So no excuse for misprits any more.
> 
> Thanks Dazzle for helping this hard-of-learning Mint user!


That is a new one for me   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

> That is a new one for me


Alas, I cannot claim it as my own, I saw it somewhere esle as a ditty about a pee see smell chequer.
Sorry if it's OT, hope it's OK, but here's another one in the same vein/vane that I just came across (including the credit)

    Candidate for a Pullet Surprise
    by Mark Eckman and Jerrold H. Zar

    I have a spelling checker,
    It came with my PC.
    It plane lee marks four my revue
    Miss steaks aye can knot sea.

    Eye ran this poem threw it,
    Your sure reel glad two no.
    Its vary polished in it's weigh.
    My checker tolled me sew.

    A checker is a bless sing,
    It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
    It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
    And aides me when eye rime.

    Each frays come posed up on my screen
    Eye trussed too bee a joule.
    The checker pours o'er every word
    To cheque sum spelling rule.

    Bee fore a veiling checker's
    Hour spelling mite decline,
    And if we're lacks oar have a laps,
    We wood bee maid too wine.

    Butt now bee cause my spelling
    Is checked with such grate flare,
    Their are know fault's with in my cite,
    Of nun eye am a wear.

    Now spelling does knot phase me,
    It does knot bring a tier.
    My pay purrs awl due glad den
    With wrapped word's fare as hear.

    To rite with care is quite a feet
    Of witch won should bee proud,
    And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
    Sew flaw's are knot aloud.

    Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
    Such soft wear four pea seas,
    And why eye brake in two averse
    Buy righting want too pleas.

edit: I've just found the original one:  https://blog.afterthedeadline.com/th...poem-shootout/

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2017), Perdita (09-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Thanks Dazzle for helping this hard-of-learning Mint user!


Glad I could help!  I've had the issue myself which is why I know something about it.  (I love the poem you posted above by the way.  :Big Grin: )

----------

RogerOver (09-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't like this devious side to Eva and she herself dated Leanne's ex in Nick 

Daniel smitten with drunk Sinead, I can't see why

How can Adam and Peter have any sort of legal case to claim back the factory?

----------

lizann (10-01-2017), mariba (12-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> How can Adam and Peter have any sort of legal case to claim back the factory?


Well without looking into at all or doing any research, Aidan's solicitor decided they'd win based on...er...er...

When did a solicitor ever turn down the chance of earning loads of dosh by turning down a case like that?

----------

flappinfanny (10-01-2017), lizann (10-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

Well my New Years resolution didn't last long ? I did watch off and on tonight. Bits were okay. The scene in the Kebab place was funny. I agreed with Cheesney, Sinead is an embarrassment, if I was Ches I would kick her out of the house along with the other Tinker. 

As harrowing as it must be with what Michelle is going through I am not feeling the drama and its not pulling at my heart yet. Perhaps it is the wrong two characters having this story line. I get it why we have Leanne and Michelle pregnant by Stevie Sperm Whale but it isn't quite working for me. Perhaps the next episode may be different and I will change my mind. 

It was nice to see Sam Barriscale ( John Archer) as the lawyer again.

----------

lizann (10-01-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

I like the conversation about baby showers.
Gemma: Soon as I got to year nine, my mates were throwing one every week.
Dev: They didn't have sex education at school then?
Gemma, glancing at Dev as if he's stupid: Yeah, but not until year ten.

Behind the counter in the kebab shop, there's a poster with the line, "Pimp your meal deal! Go large for Â£2"
Just what does that mean? I must be missing something, there's only one use of the word pimp I'm aware of?

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2017), flappinfanny (13-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I like the conversation about baby showers.
> Gemma: Soon as I got to year nine, my mates were throwing one every week.
> Dev: They didn't have sex education at school then?
> Gemma, glancing at Dev as if he's stupid: Yeah, but not until year ten.
> 
> Behind the counter in the kebab shop, there's a poster with the line, "Pimp your meal deal! Go large for Â£2"
> Just what does that mean? I must be missing something, there's only one use of the word pimp I'm aware of?



informal
make (something) more showy or impressive.
"he pimped up the car with spoilers and twin-spoke 18-inch alloys"

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2017), flappinfanny (13-01-2017), RogerOver (10-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

I could feel the pain of Michelle and Steve and also Leanne ... well done Kym, Simon and Jane for portraying this emotional part of the storyline so realistically  :Clap:

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

feel for kym doing this storyline but her acting is pants bad 

 really daniel after sinead what why ????

 peter and toyah another stupid storyline and why now say they together just since toyah came back tweak part of the truth 

 stupid andy

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

feel for kym doing this storyline but her acting is pants bad 

 really daniel after sinead what why ????

 peter and toyah another stupid storyline and why now say they together just since toyah came back tweak part of the truth 

 stupid andy

----------


## swmc66

It was done well made me cry.

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2017), RogerOver (12-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

simon acting is as bad as kym for me sorry but to me they are not delivering in this heartbreaking storyline 

 jane and beverly yes they deliver but jane always does

----------


## lizann

simon acting is as bad as kym for me sorry but to me they are not delivering in this heartbreaking storyline 

 jane and beverly yes they deliver but jane always does

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

The most disturbing thing to me in this baby story, was what the nurse / doctor said.  Something about if the baby was born not breathing at less than 24 weeks ( in this case 23 ) , it was not the policy of THIS hospital to do anything about it.  Surely the baby should have the right to oxygen or resuscitation at birth?!  I've hear of babies surviving at less than 20 weeks.  I think if someone is pregnant this needs to be looked into before attending a hospital such as this.

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2017), mariba (12-01-2017), swmc66 (12-01-2017), tammyy2j (11-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Liz with the angel candle was sad 

The funny Gemma scenes between the birth scenes felt very out of place

It must he hard for both Simon and Kym to film and even watch back given their own experience

----------

swmc66 (12-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Says here that Simon Gregson and his wife have lost 11 babies   :Sad: 
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co....D=FB-MEN-celeb

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2017), LouiseP (12-01-2017), swmc66 (12-01-2017), tammyy2j (12-01-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

Congratulation to both Simon and Kim. Great acting and I have no doubt whatsoever that they will win an award at the next Soap Awards.

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2017), swmc66 (12-01-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

> It was done well made me cry.


You're not the only one.

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2017), swmc66 (12-01-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

> Says here that Simon Gregson and his wife have lost 11 babies  
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co....D=FB-MEN-celeb


I know this is a serious subject, but it made me smile when I read the last line of the interview, especially as he seems to be criticised for his acting sometimes:
Simon Gregson said, "We absolutely loved doing it. It felt like we were doing good work, a proper drama.â

----------

swmc66 (12-01-2017), tammyy2j (12-01-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

> You're not the only one.


Especially when she said she wanted to hold him/ lie with him.

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2017), swmc66 (12-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

I don't know but I was crying my eyes out... So sad... Well played by both. 
I was just thinking where has that michelles son disappeared? She has a son who went studying something.. Can't remember...

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

I don't know but I was crying my eyes out... So sad... Well played by both. 
I was just thinking where has that michelles son disappeared? She has a son who went studying something.. Can't remember...

----------


## swmc66

Ryan who was not her real biological child as he was swapped accidentally at birth.  Her real son found her but disappeared after a while and she continued to raise the son that was not biologically hers.

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2017), mariba (13-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> I don't know but I was crying my eyes out... So sad... Well played by both. 
> I was just thinking where has that michelles son disappeared? She has a son who went studying something.. Can't remember...


 he was a dj who also did drugs

----------

mariba (13-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> I don't know but I was crying my eyes out... So sad... Well played by both. 
> I was just thinking where has that michelles son disappeared? She has a son who went studying something.. Can't remember...


 he was a dj who also did drugs

----------


## Perdita

> I don't know but I was crying my eyes out... So sad... Well played by both. 
> I was just thinking where has that michelles son disappeared? She has a son who went studying something.. Can't remember...


He studied in Glasgow, then became a DJ in Ibiza if I remember correctly

----------

mariba (13-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

At one time doing drigs and sophie got run over or something and they were not sure if she would walk

----------

mariba (13-01-2017), Perdita (12-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

Thanks for clarification  It's coming back to me now, thanks.  Strange though that this Ryan (or her biological son) hasn't been mentioned while she's been pregnant..

----------

swmc66 (13-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

Thanks for clarification 😊 It's coming back to me now, thanks.  Strange though that this Ryan (or her biological son) hasn't been mentioned while she's been pregnant..

----------


## flappinfanny

Kim Marsh was excellent and surprised me how good she was as until  now had not really rated her.  It was almost to painful to watch, heart breaking.

----------

swmc66 (13-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

Had to laugh at Gemma, I could just picture her on top of the bus shelter. 

Wish I had been on the number 143 bus.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (13-01-2017), swmc66 (13-01-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

> Had to laugh at Gemma, I could just picture her on top of the bus shelter. 
> 
> Wish I had been on the number 143 bus.


Ha ha! Why, would you have been doing a Theresa May - a running commentary?

----------

flappinfanny (14-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Had to laugh at Gemma, I could just picture her on top of the bus shelter. 
> 
> Wish I had been on the number 143 bus. 
> 
> Last edited by flappinfanny; Yesterday at 23:52. Reason: titivating


Isn't that what whoever she was with was probably doing to her?

Sorry, I'm leaving right away....

----------

flappinfanny (14-01-2017), lizann (13-01-2017), RogerOver (13-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

did liz and jim also have a child a daughter that died

----------

flappinfanny (14-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> did liz and jim also have a child a daughter than died


Yes they did.

----------

flappinfanny (14-01-2017), lizann (14-01-2017), tammyy2j (15-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

steve seemed more upset when the dog went missing than his baby dying is it delayed grief

----------

flappinfanny (14-01-2017), Glen1 (15-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

Kim Marsh put in another Stella performance tonight.

Sinead needs a good punch. I see we were back to the Phelan stuff and the old nonsense.  This show sadly is rinse and repeat.

----------

Glen1 (15-01-2017), parkerman (14-01-2017), swmc66 (14-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> I see we were back to the Phelan stuff and the old nonsense.  This show sadly is rinse and repeat.


 This Phelan stuff is getting really tedious now. How much longer is he going to be Corrie's resident pantomime villain? Yawn.

----------

Glen1 (15-01-2017), lizann (14-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (14-01-2017), swmc66 (14-01-2017), tammyy2j (15-01-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

> This Phelan stuff is getting really tedious now. How much longer is he going to be Corrie's resident pantomime villain? Yawn.


On no he isn't! He's behind you!
Although the previous comment about "rinse and repeat" is valid - the colour is starting to fade...

----------

Glen1 (15-01-2017), lizann (14-01-2017), parkerman (14-01-2017), swmc66 (14-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

Steve didn't want the baby if I remember right...
Maybe he just had to stay strong for Michelle...I feel sorry for her, she's played her part so well-do I remember right that Kym Marsh had a miscarriage herself as well? 
I wonder if this will break them up though? Michelle is already so close to Robert and whether she will or won't find out the truth about Leanne's baby, I'm sure Steve will try to get closer to Leanne now..

----------


## mariba

Steve didn't want the baby if I remember right...
Maybe he just had to stay strong for Michelle...I feel sorry for her, she's played her part so well-do I remember right that Kym Marsh had a miscarriage herself as well? 
I wonder if this will break them up though? Michelle is already so close to Robert and whether she will or won't find out the truth about Leanne's baby, I'm sure Steve will try to get closer to Leanne now..

----------


## mariba

Haven't seen that dog for ages either..maybe he's gone missing again ;)

----------


## flappinfanny

Apart from Kim Marsh on Wednesday, there is an odd vibe about Coronation Street at the moment, looking at the ratings they are in rude health and the top soap, but as for the health of the show it is a very different story. Sad to see this much loved and cherished show in such a bad state, if this was an animal the RSPCA would put it down out of kindness to it owners (the viewers.) 

Coronation Street at one time was the bench mark others tried to reach, now its the bench mark to avoid.

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2017), Glen1 (15-01-2017), lizann (14-01-2017), parkerman (14-01-2017), tammyy2j (15-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

dupilcate post

----------


## Snagglepus

So was that it with Mary and her new found son, just a little story to fill a couple of episodes.
Is she just going back to being Mary who works in the flower shop and looks after Dev's kids.

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2017), flappinfanny (15-01-2017), Glen1 (15-01-2017), lizann (15-01-2017), parkerman (14-01-2017), RogerOver (14-01-2017), swmc66 (14-01-2017), tammyy2j (15-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Liz's child and also Sarah Louise (her son with Todd called Billy) is remembered, they could talk to Michelle and Steve

----------

flappinfanny (15-01-2017), lizann (15-01-2017), swmc66 (16-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Kevin was really good today. What was the opening sequence about...why we are going to see peoples dreams what next?

----------


## lizann

my head is done in from andy and phelan and no one in bistro sees phelan put vodka in kevin's pints  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

I am just wondering how Corrie manages to get worse and worse each episode...then I remember that Phelan is playing a bigger and bigger part, twirling his moustaches and covering his mouth with his cape....

----------

Brucie (19-01-2017), Dazzle (17-01-2017), flappinfanny (18-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), LouiseP (18-01-2017), swmc66 (17-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

I haven't watched Corrie since the beginning of the stillbirth storyline and I can't say I'm tempted back because it's mostly so shockingly poor and ill thought out at the moment.  I doubt I'll hold out for long though because it's a hard habit to break.  :Embarrassment:

----------

flappinfanny (18-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

Being boring and technical, just how does that video camera in Webster's Garage work? 

There's no cable running to it, so you'd have to assume the cable passes through the wall immediately behind it. What's on the other side of the garage where the camera is mounted? Is it tight up to a building next door? Or is there some access - giving a burglar the opportunity to cut the feed to the camera. 

The camera is a video camera with IR LEDs, requiring an external power source to supply it. Also more than likely it will need a video signal output from it too, (although there's the small chance that could be on a wi-fi system, but not so secure then).

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2017), Perdita (17-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

They make it sound so technical you would think they information would be saved on some sort of cloud system. So people can still access it even if equipment goes missing or destroyed

----------


## flappinfanny

> I am just wondering how Corrie manages to get worse and worse each episode...then I remember that Phelan is playing a bigger and bigger part, twirling his moustaches and covering his mouth with his cape....


Oh no he isn't.   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I haven't watched Corrie since the beginning of the stillbirth storyline and I can't say I'm tempted back because it's mostly so shockingly poor and ill thought out at the moment.  I doubt I'll hold out for long though because it's a hard habit to break.


I lasted less than week Dazzle.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Kevin was really good today. What was the opening sequence about...why we are going to see peoples dreams what next?


Corrie has gone all Hollyoaks on us.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2017), swmc66 (18-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> I lasted less than week Dazzle.


I'm trying to hold out for two whole weeks.  :Angel:   :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), swmc66 (18-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Corrie has gone all Hollyoaks on us.


I saw Andy's dream on youtube.  That has to be one of the most stupid and badly done scenes in Corrie's history.  As you say, dream sequences feel out of place in Corrie anyway, but it wouldn't be so bad if it was done well.

----------

Brucie (19-01-2017), flappinfanny (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), lizann (18-01-2017), swmc66 (18-01-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

> Oh no he isn't.


Oh, no he isn't. He's behind you.

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), swmc66 (18-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

so run is steph's brilliant idea

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Its very easy to afford to relocate and get another job obviously

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2017), flappinfanny (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), lizann (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Its very easy to afford to relocate and get another job obviously


 with katy she must be raking it in and poor izzy is not slaving away sewing knickers 

 that reunion was fast back on gary and sara lou, his gym going under  so no job but at least he has sara who lost 15 grand

----------


## lizann

> Its very easy to afford to relocate and get another job obviously


 with katy she must be raking it in and poor izzy is not slaving away sewing knickers 

 that reunion was fast back on gary and sara lou, his gym going under  so no job but at least he has sara who lost 15 grand

----------


## flappinfanny

Kevin almost deserves to locked in the clink for being a prized idiot and he should take Eileen with him.

----------

Brucie (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), lizann (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I'm trying to hold out for two whole weeks.


Corrie managed it, they have sunk even lower in tonight's episode.  That end scene in the Rovers was so real and true to life, it was like watching a documentary.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), lizann (19-01-2017), parkerman (19-01-2017), swmc66 (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Kevin almost deserves to locked in the clink for being a prized idiot and he should take Eileen with him.


 wanted kev to start singing 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), swmc66 (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Corrie managed it, they have sunk even lower in tonight's episode.  That end scene in the Rovers was so real and true to life, it was like watching a documentary.


 Now let me get this straight...Kev's keys are found on the floor of the garage he owns so he immediately becomes a suspect for arson. So strong is this evidence that the police don't bother with the niceties and speak to him first, but walk into a crowded pub and arrest him in public. Sounds reasonable to me.

----------

Brucie (19-01-2017), Dazzle (19-01-2017), flappinfanny (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), lizann (19-01-2017), LouiseP (19-01-2017), Perdita (19-01-2017), RogerOver (19-01-2017), swmc66 (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Now let me get this straight...Kev's keys are found on the floor of the garage he owns so he immediately becomes a suspect for arson. So strong is this evidence that the police don't bother with the niceties and speak to him first, but walk into a crowded pub and arrest him in public. Sounds reasonable to me.


 ty and fiz probably gave a damning report to coppers about kev like they did with maria

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2017), LouiseP (19-01-2017), Perdita (19-01-2017), swmc66 (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Now let me get this straight...Kev's keys are found on the floor of the garage he owns so he immediately becomes a suspect for arson. So strong is this evidence that the police don't bother with the niceties and speak to him first, but walk into a crowded pub and arrest him in public. Sounds reasonable to me.


 ty and fiz probably gave a damning report to coppers about kev like they did with maria

----------


## RogerOver

> Now let me get this straight...Kev's keys are found on the floor of the garage he owns so he immediately becomes a suspect for arson. So strong is this evidence that the police don't bother with the niceties and speak to him first, but walk into a crowded pub and arrest him in public. Sounds reasonable to me.


Spot on with your sarcasm there. 
You are right with the comment, plus in my opinion, just as others have said, Corro is going downhill right now.

Very sad that the producers seem to want to change it to becoming a rubbish sensationalist soap, instead of "a story of everyday folk" production with subtle humour/gentle background plots, that has kept millions of viewers watching happily for decades.
Very sad indeed.

----------

Brucie (19-01-2017), Dazzle (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), LouiseP (19-01-2017), parkerman (19-01-2017), Perdita (19-01-2017), swmc66 (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Sadly, with Corrie now having the former Emmerdale producer I canÂ´t see that changing back to the old times .... and Corrie has always been my personal #1 ... but that pedestal step is looking more and more crumbly these days  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2017), flappinfanny (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), LouiseP (19-01-2017), parkerman (19-01-2017), swmc66 (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

So what are Sally and Tim going to grow on the allotment or have they forgot that they have one, not heard it mentioned for a while. Maybe it was just another one of those episode fillers.

----------

LouiseP (19-01-2017), swmc66 (20-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I was expecting more juicy details from Steve on his night with Leanne, like how it happened, was it ever explained, dropping off Simon's maths book was it?

----------

LouiseP (19-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I was expecting more juicy details from Steve on his night with Leanne, like how it happened, was it ever explained, dropping off Simon's maths book was it?


Yes, school books, not sure if they were maths but definitely school book and they smelled a bottle of wine and decided to to become intimate friends  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2017), Glen1 (19-01-2017), lizann (19-01-2017), LouiseP (19-01-2017), parkerman (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Yes, school books, not sure if they were maths but definitely school book and they smelled a bottle of wine and decided to to become intimate friends


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

All I could think about last night was how Tyrone's barnet has grown. Has he chucked a bag of miracle grow over his head? Has Fiz  been watering it every 20 minutes?  :Ponder:

----------

LouiseP (19-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

I've never liked Tyrone, and Fiz has turned such a boring miserable character as well. Two of them are always the first to blame the innocent when they should well know better. Both been there themselves!!!  Like so many others on that street.

----------

swmc66 (20-01-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

I think it is about time Norris had a go at being the victim, he could be wrongly fitted up for the garage fire and everyone turn against him, even Mary.

----------


## RogerOver

> I think it is about time Norris had a go at being the victim, he could be wrongly fitted up for the garage fire and everyone turn against him, even Mary.


You really are part of the new cr*p scriptwriting team then!

----------

parkerman (20-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I know they had Maria guilty from the start

----------


## lizann

oh andy think pat going kill you

----------

Splashy (21-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Why would you open the door like that when you have a stolen laptop with websters all over it. Stupid writing again

----------

Brucie (23-01-2017), lizann (20-01-2017), parkerman (20-01-2017), Snagglepus (20-01-2017), Splashy (21-01-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

I'd have thought the first thing Pat would have done when he saw the laptop was destroy it himself.

----------

lizann (21-01-2017), parkerman (20-01-2017), Splashy (21-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

So Phelan killed Andy too.. Absolutely tired of this now.. Break from Corrie needed..

----------

Brucie (23-01-2017), Dazzle (21-01-2017), flappinfanny (21-01-2017), lizann (21-01-2017), parkerman (20-01-2017), Splashy (21-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Some people saying he is not dead.....but he is

----------

Splashy (21-01-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

:Cheer: I read that this was his last appearance.

----------

flappinfanny (21-01-2017), Splashy (21-01-2017), swmc66 (21-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I read that this was his last appearance.


Who Phelan?  

Eileen deserves everything that is coming to her!

----------

Splashy (21-01-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Is Andy dead?  We didn't see a body.  Hope he recovers and escapes, but actor is saying he is dead.

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2017), Splashy (21-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Some people saying he is not dead.....but he is


 andy is dead 

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...nworth-reacts/

----------

Splashy (21-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Some people saying he is not dead.....but he is


 andy is dead 

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...nworth-reacts/

----------

Splashy (21-01-2017)

----------


## Splashy

Tyrone doing his nasty twerp character again, the show always tries to make him look like the victim while he really is a vile  doggy doo. Yes Kev begat a child with your lady but why mention it now after of years of saying you forgive him.

Andy is no more, but what a scum **** Steph turned out to be, she knows what the bog blocker did but still is running off to wherever leaving others to soak up the carnage. 

 Guess junior Platt is on the road to sexual exploitation. Her  only hope is the new Becky at Roys rolls.

 Hard to feel sorry for Steve, he hit a man trying to be the father of his unwanted child, a man who is still recovering from brain injury. Michele is going to leave him anyway, there can be no coming back from such a major deceit. 

 Chesney and the kebab girl, I feel sorry for the actress that plays the kebab girl, stuck with that plank, Smichael was a better actor.

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Cafe girl and David will join forces to save Bethany i think. i feel sorry for Daniel pairing with Sinaed. Why do they keep these characters on the street when they have no personality or character. Even when she lost the use of her legs her storyline was boring

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Tyrone doing his nasty twerp character again, the show always tries to make him look like the victim while he really is a vile  doggy doo. Yes Kev begat a child with your lady but why mention it now after of years of saying you forgive him.
> 
> Andy is no more, but what a scum **** Steph turned out to be, she knows what the bog blocker did but still is running off to wherever leaving others to soak up the carnage. 
> 
>  Guess junior Platt is on the road to sexual exploitation. Her  only hope is the new Becky at Roys rolls.
> 
>  Hard to feel sorry for Steve, he hit a man trying to be the father of his unwanted child, a man who is still recovering from brain injury. Michele is going to leave him anyway, there can be no coming back from such a major deceit. 
> 
>  Chesney and the kebab girl, I feel sorry for the actress that plays the kebab girl, stuck with that plank, Smichael was a better actor.


Steph doesn't know what's happened though does she?  Phelan's text made it sound like Andy had dumped her.

----------


## lizann

> Steph doesn't know what's happened though does she?  Phelan's text made it sound like Andy had dumped her.


  steph knows andy was in danger she should go straight to coppers but they probably wouldn't believe or investigate

----------

Snagglepus (22-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Steph doesn't know what's happened though does she?  Phelan's text made it sound like Andy had dumped her.


  steph knows andy was in danger she should go straight to coppers but they probably wouldn't believe or investigate

----------

Perdita (22-01-2017), Snagglepus (22-01-2017), tammyy2j (22-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

She does not know

----------

Ruffed_lemur (22-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> She does not know


She knows that Andy attacked Phelan .. he told her

----------


## Snagglepus

..and she also knew that Phelan now knows he is about to do a runner and that Andy was upstairs on his own as Luke read the script to him. But she still left without warning him.

----------

lizann (22-01-2017), parkerman (22-01-2017), Perdita (22-01-2017), tammyy2j (22-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

True

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> ..and she also knew that Phelan now knows he is about to do a runner and that Andy was upstairs on his own as Luke read the script to him. But she still left without warning him.


True, but when she got the text I don't think it crossed her mind.  Maybe it will later.

----------


## Perdita

> True, but when she got the text I don't think it crossed her mind.  Maybe it will later.


Sorry but in this situation I doubt any partner would have just gone to fly to a country never to return ... bad bad script writing by the Corrie team  :Angry:   I dread to think Phelan is around for nearly another year now .letting Michael die and presumably killing Andy ... and yes, scam with flats is blamed on Vinnie right now but I hope the truth will be found out before Phelan goes .....

----------

Brucie (23-01-2017), lizann (22-01-2017), parkerman (22-01-2017), Snagglepus (22-01-2017), swmc66 (22-01-2017), tammyy2j (22-01-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Sorry but in this situation I doubt any partner would have just gone to fly to a country never to return ... bad bad script writing by the Corrie team   I dread to think Phelan is around for nearly another year now .letting Michael die and presumably killing Andy ... and yes, scam with flats is blamed on Vinnie right now but I hope the truth will be found out before Phelan goes .....


Yes, it is bad script writing.  I suppose the only way they could make Steph leave that way, was to make her think she'd been dumped.

----------

Perdita (22-01-2017), swmc66 (22-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=Ruffed_lemur;864144]Yes, it is bad script writing.  I suppose the only way they could make Steph leave that way, was t*o make her think she'd been dumped.[/*QUOTE]

Normally yes,  but with her knowing what really went on it is not right for them to make out Andy dumped her .... not holding my breath but .. but... someone will find evidence against Phelan  and he will pay for his crimes

----------

parkerman (22-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (23-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> True, but when she got the text I don't think it crossed her mind.  Maybe it will later.


If I was Steph I would returned to the flat to look for Andy and speak to Luke, not be bye UK off to greener sunnier pastures, it is bad writing, Andy told her everything she knew he was in danger

----------

Perdita (23-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

I always knew Dev's Kebabs were no good for you.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

[QUOTE=Perdita;864149]


> Yes, it is bad script writing.  I suppose the only way they could make Steph leave that way, was t*o make her think she'd been dumped.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Normally yes,  but with her knowing what really went on it is not riht for them to make out Andy dumped her .... not holding my breath but .. but... someone will find evidence against Phelen  and he will pay for his crimes


Hope so, and that we don't have to wait ages either!

----------


## lizann

no chance kev security footage had cloud back up did cops even look who set up camera was it luke, what if him and tracy saw footage tracy would blackmail phelan and todd

----------

Perdita (23-01-2017), swmc66 (23-01-2017), tammyy2j (24-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

very well said sean

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought Div was short of cash so how can he then offer Cathy two part time jobs, so pleased Coronation Street is managing to live and stay in the real world. Why employ Cathy when all Gemma was doing was filling her fat face. 

I would have been tempted to just gently shove Michelle off the top of the viaduct, all it would take was a gentle push, its what she wanted.

----------

alan45 (24-01-2017), parkerman (24-01-2017), Perdita (24-01-2017), tammyy2j (24-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

So Michelle was sitting there in the dark so must have been night time or early evening ... wanted to walk home knowing it was miles away,  next it is daylight and they are still not home .. yet Steve is still sitting at home patiently waiting????  I would have wanted to know what is going on and how far would she have been able to walk in socks ???  Glad that Robert evidently did not feel the cold after giving Michelle his jacket   :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (24-01-2017), mariba (24-01-2017), parkerman (24-01-2017), swmc66 (24-01-2017), tammyy2j (24-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

> So Michelle was sitting there in the dark so must have been night time or early evening ... wanted to walk home knowing it was miles away,  next it is daylight and they are still not home .. yet Steve is still sitting at home patiently waiting????  I would have wanted to know what is going on and how far would she have been able to walk in socks ???  Glad that Robert evidently did not feel the cold after giving Michelle his jacket


I was thinking exactly the same!!! I'm tired of Michelle now too..

 And Phelan story has got really boring...

----------

flappinfanny (24-01-2017)

----------


## mariba

> So Michelle was sitting there in the dark so must have been night time or early evening ... wanted to walk home knowing it was miles away,  next it is daylight and they are still not home .. yet Steve is still sitting at home patiently waiting????  I would have wanted to know what is going on and how far would she have been able to walk in socks ???  Glad that Robert evidently did not feel the cold after giving Michelle his jacket


I was thinking exactly the same!!! I'm tired of Michelle now too..

 And Phelan story has got really boring...

Tim always saves the day for me!  He's so funny!

----------


## swmc66

Yes Tim was funny and lightens the mood.i find it hard seeing Michelle treat Steve the way she does she is quite abusive. I know she has lost a baby but still no excuse for that.

----------


## mariba

I don't understand Michelle at all anymore either..Yes, she has lost a baby and I could feel the pain, the hospital scenes were very realistic..But I agree that what annoys me the most, is the way she treats Steve. And what I don't understand is what she said to Robert about him..that she hates him..I was thinking, that's it..She will finally tell the truth! But no, she went on saying that she hates Steve because he reminds her of Rory?? She also demanded Robert to admit that he had feelings for her!? How selfish is that..And after that poor guy had given her his coat and socks and walked for miles with her - that's how it looked as it was morning again in the end..She wanted Steve. But yet rested her head on Roberts shoulder. Very selfish woman. Doesn't she understand that Steve had to be strong for her? This has got to do nothing with the baby, it's just giving Michelle more excuse to hate him more. The most shocking thing was, that she didn't include Steve in the funeral arrangements. If i was him,  I would never accept that.

----------

flappinfanny (24-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I don't understand Michelle at all anymore either..Yes, she has lost a baby and I could feel the pain, the hospital scenes were very realistic..But I agree that what annoys me the most, is the way she treats Steve. And what I don't understand is what she said to Robert about him..that she hates him..I was thinking, that's it..She will finally tell the truth! But no, she went on saying that she hates Steve because he reminds her of Rory?? She also demanded Robert to admit that he had feelings for her!? How selfish is that..And after that poor guy had given her his coat and socks and walked for miles with her - that's how it looked as it was morning again in the end..She wanted Steve. But yet rested her head on Roberts shoulder. Very selfish woman. Doesn't she understand that Steve had to be strong for her? This has got to do nothing with the baby, it's just giving Michelle more excuse to hate him more. The most shocking thing was, that she didn't include Steve in the funeral arrangements. If i was him,  I would never accept that.


We all grieve differently and react differently.  I was fortunate enough not to have experienced this but have read on other forums that those that have had this tragic experience were identifying with Michelle and that she portrayed everything quite realistically.

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve has the mind of a child so maybe Michelle wanted to lean on an adult.

----------


## tammyy2j

> very well said sean


I feel sorry for Sean, Eileen really is shutting him out  :Thumbsdown: 

How did Robert find Michelle?

Is Shona trying to get Brian to move in with Roy?

How can Dev afford to pay Cathy, when he is hiding his car from the gym bailiffs and need more business in the kehab shop

----------


## Snagglepus

> How did Robert find Michelle?


  That Weatherfield coincidence strikes again.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Steve has the mind of a child so maybe Michelle wanted to lean on an adult.


Robert showed more grief and emotion comforting Michelle than Steve

I would like to get more of his back story, we also saw it when Simon was abusing Leanne, there must be more to be explored

----------

lizann (25-01-2017), Perdita (24-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I feel sorry for Sean.


I have tried, but no, cant summon up any sympathy for the clown.    :Nono:

----------

Snagglepus (24-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I feel sorry for Sean, Eileen really is shutting him out  
> 
> How did Robert find Michelle?  
> 
> Is Shona trying to get Brian to move in with Roy?  
> 
> How can Dev afford to pay Cathy, when he is hiding his car from the gym bailiffs and need more business in the kehab shop


Yes, felt sorry for Sean too  :Sad: 
Robert was at the right :Stick Out Tongue:  spot at the right time  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Yes, Shona is another interfering character .. only been there 2 minutes and already organising RoyÂ´s life the way she sees fit  :Wal2l: 
Think he wants Gemma out and Cathy in at the Kebab place as Gemma is eating away all the profits ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (24-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

has baby ruairi been laid out in chapel of rest since his birth?

----------


## Perdita

> has baby ruairi been laid out in chapel of rest since his birth?


Yes, I remember the nurse saying that is where she was taking him shortly after the birth and she said Michelle could see him there if she wanted

----------

lizann (25-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I remember the nurse saying that is where she was taking him shortly after the birth and she said Michelle could see him there if she wanted


 how many days have passed since his birth

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I remember the nurse saying that is where she was taking him shortly after the birth and she said Michelle could see him there if she wanted


 how many days have passed since his birth

----------


## flappinfanny

Not something we say very often, but that was a half decent episode tonight. Simon Gregon impressed me and it was his performance that left a lump in my throat. I also felt for Liz tonight. Nick was vile. 

Poor Roy, I would tell Brian to do one.

----------

Perdita (26-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (26-01-2017), tammyy2j (26-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> how many days have passed since his birth


 2 weeks, she gave birth 11th January

----------


## LouiseP

Is this the chapel of rest at the hospital or the chapel of rest at the undertakers ?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is this the chapel of rest at the hospital or the chapel of rest at the undertakers ?


I assumed the red building that Robert and Michelle were seating outside and then stayed in was the Chapel of Rest and is this at the hospital?

I found seeing the little white coffin and baby silhouette upsetting 

I did feel sorry for Liz and also Leanne too

----------

Ruffed_lemur (26-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> 2 weeks, she gave birth 11th January


 on the show it is more a few days so is baby kept laid out that long

----------


## lizann

sorry but simon gregson acting isn't impressing me

----------


## Perdita

> sorry but simon gregson acting isn't impressing me


I think he too did very well seeing he has experienced this in real life ..

----------

LouiseP (26-01-2017), parkerman (26-01-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

There is something about Simon Gregson... he always looks like he is acting a part.

----------


## Perdita

> There is something about Simon Gregson... he always looks like he is acting a part.


He is an actor ....

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2017), LouiseP (26-01-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

> He is an actor ....


...just not a very good one.

The other actors appear to be quite natural in their speech and acting, Simon is like someone playing a character, putting on faces and funny voices, not very natural at all.

----------


## Dazzle

> ...just not a very good one.
> 
> The other actors appear to be quite natural in their speech and acting, Simon is like someone playing a character, putting on faces and funny voices, not very natural at all.


I think there's quite a few terrible actors in Corrie. I wouldn't class Simon Gregson as among the worst because he's done some standout work over the years.  The clown act wore thin a long time ago however.

----------


## Dazzle

I thoroughly enjoyed the waitress insulting Tracy in the bistro.  :Big Grin: 

There's absolutely no question that Luke would have heard about Tracy's murderous past by now. In fact, I'm sure Kevin and Tyrone even joked about it to his face when they realised he was seeing her...  :Ponder: 

I was quite trepidatious about watching again after taking a break but I thought last night's episodes were pretty decent overall. I'm sure it helped that the ridiculous Phelan storyline didn't make an appearance.

----------

Perdita (28-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

how does tyrone own part of the garage again

----------


## Dazzle

> how does tyrone own part of the garage again


I remember it happening but can't recall why. Possibly Kevin needed some money?  

Actually, thinking about it, I have a vague memory of Tyrone wanting to leave to find a job with more prospects and Kevin persuading him to stay by offering to let him buy into the business. I'm not sure if that's what happened though...  :Searchme: 



I thought Monday's episodes were very good. 

Toyah's scenes with Leanne/Eva and Peter were well played and I'm even liking the Adam/Todd partnership (despite not being a fan of the former).  However, why would he hang around Weatherfield if he hates Ken when his grandfather is the only reason he's there in the first place?  :Ponder: 

At least we were given an explanation of how he'll be able to practice law in the UK when he qualified in Canada.  Corrie is well known for ignoring the small details that make for realism so I'm grateful for small mercies.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Are we seeing the beginnings of a Brian/Cathy romance?  :Heart:

----------

Glen1 (31-01-2017), lizann (31-01-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

Was Brian being nasty, referring to Roy, or have I misunderstood that completely?

Brian: I shouldn't have mocked you Cathy. I of all people know what it is to love an inanimate object. Two of a kind, thee and me.

----------


## Dazzle

> Was Brian being nasty, referring to Roy, or have I misunderstood that completely?
> 
> Brian: I shouldn't have mocked you Cathy. I of all people know what it is to love an inanimate object. Two of a kind, thee and me.


I thought he was referring to the toy snake that Julie flushed?  I might be wrong though!

----------

Glen1 (31-01-2017), parkerman (31-01-2017), RogerOver (31-01-2017)

----------


## emerald

Does anyone know what happened to Andy's body?  I really hope Phelan gets caught but I can't imagine how that will happen, considering everyone thinks Andy has left the country and Steph has also gone off somewhere.

----------


## Perdita

> Does anyone know what happened to Andy's body?  I really hope Phelan gets caught but I can't imagine how that will happen, considering everyone thinks Andy has left the country and Steph has also gone off somewhere.


Apparently to the skip, so one day his body might be found if the rubbish gets moved

----------


## tammyy2j

Why was Ken discussing his will in his house with Adam, he should go to a practising solicitor's office and also his other son Lawrence and grandson were not mentioned in it?

Brian and Cathy is that a romance in the future? What happened with Cathy's house?

----------

Glen1 (31-01-2017), lizann (31-01-2017), parkerman (31-01-2017)

----------


## Glen1

> I remember it happening but can't recall why. Possibly Kevin needed some money?  
> 
> Actually, thinking about it, I have a vague memory of Tyrone wanting to leave to find a job with more prospects and Kevin persuading him to stay by offering to let him buy into the business. I'm not sure if that's what happened though.:


Yes it is Dazzle , Tyrone bought in for a 50% share. Kevin was either bankrupt or on the verge .

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2017), lizann (31-01-2017), Perdita (31-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

where did tyrone get money to buy back into garage

----------


## lizann

hope peter and toyah are done with soon

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2017), Glen1 (03-02-2017), mariba (03-02-2017), tammyy2j (02-02-2017)

----------


## Brucie

The best solution for Toyah in her bid to have a baby would be to lend Amy something and tell her to get her Dad to return it when she's finished with it. She'd be pregnant in the blink of an eye!

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2017), Glen1 (03-02-2017), lizann (03-02-2017), parkerman (03-02-2017), Perdita (03-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## mariba

I still don't understand why is it such a secret and bad thing if Peter & Toyah are together?

----------


## Perdita

Must come as a shock to find out your ex-husband is now going out with your sister ...even if legally there is nothing wrong with it .. morally it is not right imo

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), lizann (04-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

6 months ago Jenny did not know how to operate a sewing machine .. now she is making prototypes of mastectomy bras  :Wal2l:

----------

Brucie (06-02-2017), Dazzle (04-02-2017), lizann (04-02-2017), parkerman (05-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Never mind her Alya has a real nasty side now.

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> 6 months ago Jenny did not know how to operate a sewing machine .. now she is making prototypes of mastectomy bras


 yes but glad it backfired on alya

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> 6 months ago Jenny did not know how to operate a sewing machine .. now she is making prototypes of mastectomy bras


 yes but glad it backfired on alya

----------

Perdita (04-02-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

David, while talking to Chesney and sweeping up hair on the floor: It's Mrs Abercrombie's. I swear she's part marino, it's like snipping through loft insulation.

Just what is "marino"?

----------


## Perdita

> David, while talking to Chesney and sweeping up hair on the floor: It's Mrs Abercrombie's. I swear she's part marino, it's like snipping through loft insulation.
> 
> Just what is "marino"?


Merino sheep, very woolly

----------

RogerOver (04-02-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

Ah, right. Thanks, Being an urbanite, I've never "heard" of them. Hence my misspelling of it.

----------

Perdita (04-02-2017)

----------


## Southcoastsoap

Eva was once involved with Nick, why is this worse than Toyah being with Peter?

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), lizann (04-02-2017), swmc66 (04-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I forgot about that

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Eva was once involved with Nick, why is this worse than Toyah being with Peter?


That's probably been forgotten about.  :Big Grin: 

To be fair though, Leanne didn't know Eva that well at the time but she's supposed to be very close to Toyah so would see this as a bigger betrayal.

----------

lizann (04-02-2017), Perdita (04-02-2017), swmc66 (05-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> That's probably been forgotten about. 
> 
> To be fair though, Leanne didn't know Eva that well at the time but she's supposed to be very close to Toyah so would see this as a bigger betrayal.


 toyah would know the whole history between leanne and peter which goes deep still feelings there especially with simon

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> That's probably been forgotten about. 
> 
> To be fair though, Leanne didn't know Eva that well at the time but she's supposed to be very close to Toyah so would see this as a bigger betrayal.


 toyah would know the whole history between leanne and peter which goes deep still feelings there especially with simon

----------


## parkerman

> 6 months ago Jenny did not know how to operate a sewing machine .. now she is making prototypes of mastectomy bras


Yes, the whole of the UK lingerie industry can't come up with a decent mastectomy bra, but give Jenny two hours at a sewing machine and it's all sorted!

----------

Brucie (06-02-2017), Dazzle (05-02-2017), lizann (05-02-2017), LouiseP (06-02-2017), Perdita (05-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

> Yes, the whole of the UK lingerie industry can't come up with a decent masectomy bra, but give Jenny two hours at a sewing machine and it's all sorted!


Yes, your honest cynicism is very true.
A very sew sew script there by the writers.

----------

Brucie (06-02-2017), Dazzle (05-02-2017), lizann (05-02-2017), parkerman (05-02-2017), Perdita (05-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Did noone tell Rosie it is winter?

----------


## Perdita

> Did noone tell Rosie it is winter?


Some people donÂ´t seem to feel the cold as much as others but she sure is making me feel cold by looking at her   :Big Grin:

----------

swmc66 (06-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------

lizann (06-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

is there anything pat phelan don't see

----------

flappinfanny (07-02-2017), Perdita (06-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## robban

Why did they bring back Rosie? Surely this was the best EVER opportunity to replace Ms. Flanagan with someone who can even spell the word 'act'? Oh dear.

----------


## swmc66

For a moment i tjought poluce were watching phelan but no such luck

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2017), Ruffed_lemur (07-02-2017), tammyy2j (08-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

rosie afraid of giant cobbles, that will be rocked

----------

flappinfanny (07-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

I did actually enjoy Rosie coming back tonight and found it amusing.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2017), Perdita (07-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> I did actually enjoy Rosie coming back tonight and found it amusing.


I love love love having Rosie back!  Somehow Helen Flanagan (with her wide-eyed innocence and perfect comic timing) makes a character I would normally hate into one I adore.  OK, Rosie's serious dramatic moments are best kept to a minimum, but as a nice but dim vacuous airhead she can't be beaten.  :Cheer:

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2017), Perdita (08-02-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

> I love love love having Rosie back!  Somehow Helen Flanagan (with her wide-eyed innocence and perfect comic timing) makes a character I would normally hate into one I adore.  OK, Rosie's serious dramatic moments are best kept to a minimum, but as a nice but dim vacuous airhead she can't be beaten.


I don't think she has to act vacuous and dim. She really is .

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't think she has to act vacuous and dim. She really is .


I would think there's undoubtedly something of Rosie about Helen, but she can't be anywhere near as dim or she wouldn't have been able to hold down a job on Corrie for many years.  There's an awful lot of lines to learn every day for actors who are involved in big storylines (which Rosie often used to be).

Also, it seems absurd now but at one time Rosie was supposed to be a reasonably intelligent girl for whom Sally had big plans (remember her pushy parent phase?  :Big Grin: ), and from what I remember Helen wasn't totally unconvincing when playing her that way.

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2017), Perdita (08-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

my my sinead is a dirty minx passing up bistro dinner with ches

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2017), tammyy2j (09-02-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

> my my sinead is a dirty minx passing up bistro dinner with ches


Shes a dirty trollop with a ghastly voice.

----------

mariba (09-02-2017), tammyy2j (09-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Shes a dirty trollop with a ghastly voice.


 next maria  :Stick Out Tongue:  comes in quite and shy and wholesome

----------


## lizann

> Shes a dirty trollop with a ghastly voice.


 next maria  :Stick Out Tongue:  comes in quite and shy and wholesome

----------


## Dazzle

I see that yet again when there's sexual misbehaviour shown it's the female at whom the derogatory comments on here are aimed while the male gets a free pass...  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2017), lizann (09-02-2017), tammyy2j (09-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> I see that yet again when there's sexual misbehaviour shown it's the female at whom the derogatory comments on here are aimed while the male gets a free pass...


 he is the novice just losing his virginity and she has a boyfriend and took charge  :Stick Out Tongue:  you are right yes the female gets berated but that is because i don't like her anymore too

----------

mariba (09-02-2017), tammyy2j (09-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

phelan and seb are an interesting pairing i wouldn't under estimate seb if i were king phelan 

 shona and david just not getting 

 enough of dosey rosey already

----------

Perdita (09-02-2017), tammyy2j (09-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I do think Rosie is over the top. It was easier when she was younger to cope with that but you would expect some more maturity since her kidnap ordeal and living away for some time.
I do think that David and Shona could work
Maybe Seb will be Phelans downfall because he does not think before he acts

----------


## swmc66

I do think Rosie is over the top. It was easier when she was younger to cope with that but you would expect some more maturity since her kidnap ordeal and living away for some time.
I do think that David and Shona could work
Maybe Seb will be Phelans downfall because he does not think before he acts

----------


## mariba

Rosie/Helen  is using far too much make up. She would look pretty if she didn't.

----------


## LouiseP

Rosie is an absolute joke. Yes, bring her back and wouldn't it be refreshing and a surprise to us all if she was sophisticated , mature and sensible. All grown up. It happens . Not  like she still is but worse - worse than ever .

----------


## tammyy2j

> Rosie/Helen  is using far too much make up. She would look pretty if she didn't.


Has she had work done to her face, her lips look very fuller and big

----------

mariba (11-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> he is the novice just losing his virginity and she has a boyfriend and took charge  you are right yes the female gets berated but that is because i don't like her anymore too


Lame lame arguments...  :Wal2l: 

Disliking someone doesn't mean you have to demean them.  I also dislike Sinead at the moment and also disapprove of cheating but that doesn't mean that I'm going to using derogatory language to demean the woman.  

So poor Daniel is a virgin and being mocked for it - boo hoo!!!  He went into that factory determined to have sex with Sinead (although admittedly he didn't expect her to be so keen) and had already helped her to persuade herself not to give Chesney another go because he wanted to have sex with her himself.  He was no innocent in what happened in the factory but he gets a pass because he's male (there was no such leniency for Maria when she slept with a cheating Aidan).

I'm so sick to the back teeth of slut shaming and misogyny.  It's everywhere and getting worse and I don't want to read it here too.  Using derogatory language to describe a cheating female soap character may seem harmless, but it's on the same spectrum as pussy grabbing presidents; victim blaming of rape victims (especially if they dared to have a previous sex life, were wearing a short skirt or had had a few drinks); and the growing problem of _primary_ school girls getting slut shamed and sexually harassed in schools.  It all comes from the same place and is damaging to _all_ girls and women (yes, even comments on a soap forum about fictional characters can help make females reading internalise feelings of shame for daring to have a sex life and behave imperfectly in society's eyes).

I'm not going to comment on this anymore but I'm going to put anyone in the habit of slut shaming on ignore so that they don't spoil my pleasure in what is usually one of the more pleasant spaces on the internet.

----------

Brucie (10-02-2017), Glen1 (09-02-2017), lizann (09-02-2017), mariba (11-02-2017), parkerman (09-02-2017), Perdita (09-02-2017), swmc66 (09-02-2017), tammyy2j (09-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Dazzle for president  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2017), flappinfanny (10-02-2017), Glen1 (09-02-2017), lizann (09-02-2017), parkerman (09-02-2017), Perdita (09-02-2017), swmc66 (09-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> dazzle for president


 :Lol:

----------


## lizann

daniel is a naughty boy too giving taken sinead a rogering in the stock room of the factory, what male word for slut if there is even one

----------

flappinfanny (10-02-2017), tammyy2j (11-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely spot on, Dazzle. The double standards that are applied hark back to a time when it was ok for a man to "sow his wild oats", but shameful for a woman, who had to remain faithful no matter what and, of course, a virgin until her wedding night. It is incredible that this attitude still survives. It should, of course, never have been the case but certainly should have been put to sleep once and for all in the sexual revolution of the 60s, but 50 years on, here we are..... :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2017), flappinfanny (10-02-2017), Glen1 (09-02-2017), lizann (09-02-2017), Perdita (09-02-2017), tammyy2j (11-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Absolutely spot on, Dazzle. The double standards that are applied hark back to a time when it was ok for a man to "sow his wild oats", but shameful for a woman, who had to remain faithful no matter what and, of course, a virgin until her wedding night. It is incredible that this attitude still survives. It should, of course, never have been the case but certainly should have been put to sleep once and for all in the sexual revolution of the 60s, but 50 years on, here we are.....


im afraid it still is a man's world  



 i commend dazzle as she does speak the truth i admit i slut shame and is misogynist (must look up the meaning of)  :Embarrassment:

----------

flappinfanny (10-02-2017), tammyy2j (11-02-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

Misogyny - dislike of women?

----------

lizann (10-02-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

I was sad to see the end of Deirdre's  kitchen.  Just think of all those stuffed Marrow dinners she cooked.  :Sad:

----------

lizann (10-02-2017), mariba (11-02-2017), swmc66 (10-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

slutty danny has a dark side 

 is shona a sister to kylie or connected to her killer?

 sinead telling ches this is a good thing, she cheats on him so how is that a good thing, just break up before getting with another fella 

 where is beth and craig?

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

slutty danny has a dark side 

 is shona a sister to kylie or connected to her killer?

 sinead telling ches this is a good thing, she cheats on him so how is that a good thing, just break up before getting with another fella 

 where is beth and craig?

----------

mariba (11-02-2017), Snagglepus (10-02-2017), swmc66 (11-02-2017), tammyy2j (11-02-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

> slutty danny has a dark side 
> 
>  is shona a sister to kylie or connected to her killer?
> 
>  sinead telling ches this is a good thing, she cheats on him so how is that a good thing, just break up before getting with another fella 
> 
>  where is beth and craig?


And Mary? 
She gave up going to Africa with her new found son, now the writers don't have a story for her in the street.

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2017), flappinfanny (14-02-2017), lizann (11-02-2017), mariba (11-02-2017), parkerman (11-02-2017), swmc66 (11-02-2017), tammyy2j (11-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

luke was lucky with just those minor cuts on his legs having a car on him

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2017), swmc66 (11-02-2017), tammyy2j (11-02-2017)

----------


## RogerOver

> luke was lucky with just those minor cuts on his legs having a car on him


Weatherfield. Where the law of gravity doesn't apply too much. 

In real life I would think Luke would be prosecuted for not taking sensible precautions before working underneath the car. I noticed that trolley jack Adam grabbed was very close nearby anyway. Why didn't Luke use it himself, before climbing underneath the car?

More scriptwriters with no practical experience of the subject they're writing about.

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2017), swmc66 (11-02-2017), tammyy2j (11-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Kirk have Liam?

Sinead goes from one relationshp to another in the space of a few minutes  :Nono: 

I liked Tim's description of Rosie

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

why can sinead not live back with her own family or nana

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2017), tammyy2j (14-02-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

What do men see in Sinead? her voice would offend any northerner and make dogs howl.  She is the northern version of Eliza Doolittle, except Professor Higgins couldn't turn this lass into a lady!

I did have to smile at Adam tonight when he dug up that biscuit barrel.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (14-02-2017), swmc66 (14-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> What do men see in Sinead?


Well, speaking as a man I see absolutely nothing in her personally.

----------

flappinfanny (15-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sinead to Daniel "we need to take this slow"  :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2017), lizann (15-02-2017), parkerman (15-02-2017), swmc66 (15-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> And Mary? 
> She gave up going to Africa with her new found son, now the writers don't have a story for her in the street.


It was ludicrous at the time that Mary didn't go home with her son for a holiday since the plane ticket was already booked and paid for and the loose ends of her life in Weatherfield tied up. Now with the knowledge that she didn't appear on screen for many weeks afterwards it makes even less sense.  :Wal2l: 




> Sinead to Daniel "we need to take this slow"


I was rolling my eyes at that line too. They've gone from virgin/long-term relationship to adulterous quickie in a store cupboard to cohabiting in the space of a couple of days. I guess as long as they're not married by the end of the week Sinead will be relieved they're taking it slowly.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (15-02-2017), Perdita (15-02-2017), swmc66 (15-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Despite me not liking the way the actress plays her, at least she is now getting a reaction from this storyline. She has not got much reaction before. I mean her not being able to walk and then by a miracle she can and then making soaps and giving beth an allergc reaction. Oh and her amazing sewing skills i think she made a corset once. Her stories have been groundbreaking.

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

is kev going to say sorry to ty now

 scotty adam and todd like those devious pair together

----------


## lizann

is kev going to say sorry to ty now

 scotty adam and todd like those devious pair together

----------


## swmc66

Why should he say sorry to Tyrone. Tyrone is the first to throw stones.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2017), parkerman (16-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Why should he say sorry to Tyrone. Tyrone is the first to throw stones.


 he accused him of calling cops for drugs

----------


## swmc66

Jevin cannot trust Tyrone full stop

----------


## RogerOver

More great humour in the script on Thursday night. 
If only the scriptwriters would stick to this and not try to write unbelievable plots, while paying no attention to the details required to give them credibility.

Mary telling Tracy about a couple she knew with a large age difference:
She suffered a massive heart attack while water-skiing on their honeymoon.
He met a travel rep nearer his own age, later that week.
They now have beautiful twins and run a do-it-yourself centre in Nantwich.

"Later that week" was great, but just why does the idea of a DIY centre in Nantwich make me laugh so much when the line is delivered by Mary?

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2017), Glen1 (17-02-2017), lizann (17-02-2017), parkerman (17-02-2017), swmc66 (17-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> More great humour in the script on Thursday night. 
> If only the scriptwriters would stick to this and not try to write unbelievable plots, while paying no attention to the details required to give them credibility.
> 
> Mary telling Tracy about a couple she knew with a large age difference:
> She suffered a massive heart attack while water-skiing on their honeymoon.
> He met a travel rep nearer his own age, later that week.
> They now have beautiful twins and run a do-it-yourself centre in Nantwich.
> 
> "Later that week" was great, but just why does the idea of a DIY centre in Nantwich make me laugh so much when the line is delivered by Mary?


I also loved Todd calling Rosie "Pamela Escobar".  :Lol:

----------

lizann (17-02-2017), Perdita (17-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

The Bethany grooming storyline is hard to watch.  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2017), Splashy (21-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I am struggling with it too. How stupid of Rana to leave her. She works for NHS so will have been trained in safeguarding.i thought the three girls out on a night was so badly acted.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2017), flappinfanny (18-02-2017), lizann (18-02-2017), mariba (23-02-2017), parkerman (18-02-2017), Splashy (21-02-2017), tammyy2j (19-02-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I am struggling with it too. How stupid of Rana to leave her. She works for NHS so will have been trained in safeguarding.i thought the three girls out on a night was so badly acted.


I agree nobody in their right mind would have done that and Rana being a professional in the NHS as well.  I know you need poetic licence, but that doesn't ring true.

----------

parkerman (18-02-2017), Splashy (21-02-2017), swmc66 (18-02-2017), tammyy2j (19-02-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

> I agree nobody in their right mind would have done that and Rana being a professional in the NHS as well.  I know you need poetic licence, but that doesn't ring true.


Does Rana even know who Nathan is ? She should have insisted , I agree. Why didn't she ?

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2017), Splashy (21-02-2017), swmc66 (18-02-2017), tammyy2j (21-02-2017)

----------


## emerald

She doesn't really know Bethany that well so she wouldn't have known her friends.  She's going to feel guilty now and Sarah is not going to forgive her easily.

----------

Splashy (21-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> She doesn't really know Bethany that well so she wouldn't have known her friends.  She's going to feel guilty now and Sarah is not going to forgive her easily.


 they all live near each other would know her age so being drunk with an older man wasn't good

----------

Splashy (21-02-2017), tammyy2j (21-02-2017)

----------


## emerald

I really felt sorry for Steve and Michelle.  Their scenes on the beach were very moving.

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2017), Splashy (21-02-2017), tammyy2j (21-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> I really felt sorry for Steve and Michelle.  Their scenes on the beach were very moving.


They were, so it's a shame those lovely scenes were spoilt by being used as a plot device in the same episode as the birth of Leanne's baby in order to rub salt in Steve's wound.  I thought that was a bit cheap.

----------

flappinfanny (22-02-2017), lizann (21-02-2017), Splashy (21-02-2017), tammyy2j (21-02-2017)

----------


## Splashy

The Drugs... oh boy ... Rossie was always a bit IQ challenged but I think they more than pushed it too far, her sister is suposed to be clever yet jsut sucks up Rossies stupidity. 

 Its simple just tell ya ex man Rossie in prison who stole the drugs off you, no police will be involved and a large man with a car iron will get the money off Adam in no time. Adam can go squealing to the Police all he wants it wouldnt get him anywhere apart from a charge of dealing.

----------

flappinfanny (22-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> I really felt sorry for Steve and Michelle.  Their scenes on the beach were very moving.


  been better if steve didn't turn into a buffoon for comedy which it wasn't

----------


## swmc66

I did'nt really watch the scenes this time round as i think it is overkill.  It is just too over the top some times. I am sympathetic to people losing babies etc dont get me wrong. My sister in law had a still born and another brother lost a 2. Year old.

----------


## LouiseP

> been better if steve didn't turn into a buffoon for comedy which it wasn't


He wasn't a buffoon in those scenes at all.!!

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2017), flappinfanny (22-02-2017), parkerman (22-02-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

I cheered Roy when he told Brain to pay for that cake.  :Cheer:

----------

lizann (22-02-2017), parkerman (22-02-2017), Snagglepus (22-02-2017), Splashy (22-02-2017), tammyy2j (22-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

but he has fallen for his tricks. What can Cathy see in a character like Brian. He is such a user. He did not seem like that when he was with Julie.

----------

parkerman (23-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> He wasn't a buffoon in those scenes at all.!!


 chasing the dog falling over

----------


## lizann

eva didn't want to visit her sister and new nephew instead liam

----------


## swmc66

I think its wrong that all these people visited as soon as she got home. That used to annoy me as your all over the place. Next day is not long to wait

----------

tammyy2j (23-02-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

Jane Danson is Corrie's leading lady.

----------

tammyy2j (23-02-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

Is Leanne leaving it open for Steve's name to be on the birth certificate, that's what Nick will be thinking for why else would she do it that makes any sense to him?

----------

flappinfanny (27-02-2017), LouiseP (23-02-2017), Splashy (24-02-2017), tammyy2j (23-02-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

I agree though that she cannot put Nicks name on the birth certificate. It is wrong and it is a lie and can do untold damage when the truth comes out eventually, however many years later. What that could do to the child doesn't bear thinking about, thinking that the man he knew as his father wasn't his father.

----------

Perdita (23-02-2017), Splashy (24-02-2017), tammyy2j (23-02-2017)

----------


## mariba

I've been thinking - not judging anyone's decision - but, do many parents really get their newborn babies cremated in case of a death? I just thought it's not very common thing to do.... 
There's also too many baby storylines at the moment.

----------


## LouiseP

i have thought this too about the cremation

----------


## Perdita

Could it be something to do with the fact it was born before 24 weeks old or stillborn?

----------

LouiseP (23-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think now after the baby's birth and given her own situation with her birth mother Stella, Leanne knows lying is wrong but you can see Nick is hurt by it 

It is a shame that Steve is the dad as I do like the Michelle and Leanne scenes, their friendship while it came about fast as both were pregnant at the same time just seems natural and genuine

The smirk from Peter as he knows the truth 

Simon did not seem very interested in his new sibling, I wonder will he feel left out as this is Leanne's biological son, will his anger issue come back?

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2017), lizann (23-02-2017), Perdita (23-02-2017), Snagglepus (23-02-2017), swmc66 (23-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

The right name has to be on the birth certificate she cannot lie forever. When the child is old enough she should tell him as well

----------

Perdita (24-02-2017)

----------


## Splashy

I think what will be more damaging is that Steve didnt want to know or own up to her/him or take responsibility or even care about them post conception.

 Nick needs to walk away, its been made clear now that he will never be more than that bloke to the kid. 

  So why again is blonde barmaid looking after the jailed hairdressers kid? That s/l makes no sense to me

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I think what will be more damaging is that Steve didnt want to know or own up to her/him or take responsibility or even care about them post conception.
> 
>  Nick needs to walk away, its been made clear now that he will never be more than that bloke to the kid. 
> 
> * So why again is blonde barmaid looking after the jailed hairdressers kid? That s/l makes no sense to me*


She is best mates with kidÂ´s mother and feels obliged to support her while in prison and looking after little Liam will reassure his mum that he is looked after properly .. or so blonde barmaid is thinking ...

----------

Splashy (25-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Feel sorry for blonde barmaid and Michelle

----------

Splashy (25-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Well that was a good ending

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2017), tammyy2j (27-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

steve finally with the truth think leanne is relieved

----------

Splashy (25-02-2017), tammyy2j (27-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

You would think nick would have helped leanne when he saw her face smashed in. I mean it was a very strange reaction

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2017), Splashy (25-02-2017), tammyy2j (27-02-2017)

----------


## Splashy

Michelle said she punched Leane, the visuals looked like more of s slap. 

 This was Steves mess, created when he wasnt with Michelle and |eane with Nick. A light slap is one thing, a full on punch to the face is another, a punch that could of killed leane as it made her fall and thats when  sucker punch is deadly when the victim hits their head on the floor.  

 Nicks reaction was strange, me I would of called the Police.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2017), swmc66 (25-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

Steve announcing Oliver's true paternity so soon was an unexpected twist.

I felt really sad for poor traumatised Michelle - seeing Steve fall in love with his other, living baby son was a cruel blow. I can't see them ever mending their marriage after all the grief and lies.




> You would think nick would have helped leanne when he saw her face smashed in. I mean it was a very strange reaction


I think he was in shock because he knew his dream of a family had crumbled to dust. He really does love Oliver and I felt very sorry for him.

----------

Snagglepus (25-02-2017), Splashy (26-02-2017), swmc66 (25-02-2017), tammyy2j (27-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

gail : if steve mcdonald even looks at a woman he impregnates her  :Rotfl:

----------

Splashy (26-02-2017), swmc66 (25-02-2017), tammyy2j (27-02-2017)

----------


## 2shy2007

Hi there I am new here  :Smile:   I was very cross with Nick at his reaction to Leanne's bloodied nose, poor girl just had a baby and gets whacked in the face. Nick seems to be in a world of his own, he knows his world is falling apart round his ears, but the least he could have done was comfort her, after all she is supposed to be the love of his life.

Poor Leanne .

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2017), parkerman (25-02-2017), Perdita (25-02-2017), Snagglepus (25-02-2017), Splashy (26-02-2017), swmc66 (25-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Hi there I am new here   I was very cross with Nick at his reaction to Leanne's bloodied nose, poor girl just had a baby and gets whacked in the face. Nick seems to be in a world of his own, he knows his world is falling apart round his ears, but the least he could have done was comfort her, after all she is supposed to be the love of his life.
> 
> Poor Leanne .


Hi 2shy2007, and welcome to Soapboards.  :Smile: 

I agree Nick should have comforted Leanne at the very least, and I think he would have done in the normal course of events.  Unfortunately, when we've been shattered, we often don't behave normally - he was in a world of his own as you say.  Hopefully he'll recover from his shock and be more supportive from now on.

----------

Snagglepus (25-02-2017), Splashy (26-02-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

I thought Leanne deserved what she got from Michelle for the deception and was surprised by Nick's (non)reaction but after consideration I can understand his behaviour.

----------

swmc66 (25-02-2017)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I was not expecting Oliver's paternity to be revealed so quickly! I was so shocked with last night's episode. I thought the cliffhanger of the first episode was going to be explained away with everyone thinking Steve was just grieving and didn't mean what he was saying. 

Kym Marsh has been brilliant these last few weeks - the scene between her and Leanne last night in the Bistro with that slap was so powerful.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2017), Perdita (25-02-2017), Snagglepus (25-02-2017), Splashy (26-02-2017), swmc66 (25-02-2017), tammyy2j (27-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Good to see you again, Davey. Where have you been?

----------

DaVeyWaVey (26-02-2017), Dazzle (25-02-2017), Perdita (25-02-2017), Splashy (26-02-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

The drama was very good, but could have done without the punch.  Too much violence!  Report it to the police, that would make people think again.

----------


## Splashy

> Hi there I am new here   I was very cross with Nick at his reaction to Leanne's bloodied nose, poor girl just had a baby and gets whacked in the face. Nick seems to be in a world of his own, he knows his world is falling apart round his ears, but the least he could have done was comfort her, after all she is supposed to be the love of his life.
> 
> Poor Leanne .


 run 2shy,  all on here worship the lord zod and try to make you new members donate all their money to new coming god Giglasmash..  :Ninja:  :Cartman:  :Lol: 

 Nah, welcome to the forum friend  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2017)

----------


## 2shy2007

> run 2shy,  all on here worship the lord zod and try to make you new members donate all their money to new coming god Giglasmash.. 
> 
>  Nah, welcome to the forum friend


Thank you!  :Cheer:

----------

Splashy (26-02-2017)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Good to see you again, Davey. Where have you been?


Thanks parkerman. I feel bad I hadn't logged into here for ages! Life has got in the way, I've been meaning to check in but then I forget, but I will try and post more often now. It's good to be back, read through the posts and see familiar 'faces'  :Smile:  

Sorry for going off topic - one character I'm loving at the moment is Jenny Bradley. I love her in amongst the factory, causing mischief!

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2017), parkerman (26-02-2017), Ruffed_lemur (27-02-2017), swmc66 (27-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Thanks parkerman. I feel bad I hadn't logged into here for ages! Life has got in the way, I've been meaning to check in but then I forget, but I will try and post more often now. It's good to be back, read through the posts and see familiar 'faces'  
> 
> Sorry for going off topic - one character I'm loving at the moment is Jenny Bradley. I love her in amongst the factory, causing mischief!


Hi Davey, so good to see you again, hope you are going to be around more often again  :Smile:

----------

DaVeyWaVey (26-02-2017), Dazzle (26-02-2017), parkerman (26-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really didn't expect Steve to be the one to reveal that he is the father in the Bistro, good that it wasn't spoiler released to any media so a shock 

David was insensitive asking Steve to take the picture with the phone but he probably forgot about him losing Ruairi

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2017), swmc66 (27-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I must be confused as i thought Nick had told David he was not his kid way before it was born. Maybe it was in my imagination and never happened

----------


## tammyy2j

> I must be confused as i thought Nick had told David he was not his kid way before it was born. Maybe it was in my imagination and never happened


I don't recall Nick telling David he was not the father

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2017), swmc66 (27-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't recall Nick telling David he was not the father


Me neither.

----------


## swmc66

Thanks

----------


## lizann

did tim or rita get the kebab from gemma  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 leanne needs to make up her mind finally about steve

----------

flappinfanny (28-02-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

Corrie was on form tonight, thoroughly enjoyable.  Would have preferred to see a cat fight with Eva and Michelle.

----------


## parkerman

> Corrie was on form tonight, thoroughly enjoyable.  Would have preferred to see a cat fight with Eva and Michelle.


I usually agree with much of what you say, ff, but I'm afraid I really thought tonight's Corrie was naff for the most part. I thought the scenes between Sally and Rawsie were very touching but apart from that...I thought the "lock in" was just over the top and too unbelievable.

----------

Glen1 (28-02-2017), LouiseP (01-03-2017), Perdita (28-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

turning michelle into a poor imitation carla 

 she is hurt and angry and has every right to be 

 steve asking to talk privately after letting out himself in public he the daddy, stupid idiot

----------


## Perdita

> turning michelle into a poor imitation carla 
> 
>  she is hurt and angry and has every right to be 
> 
>  steve asking to talk privately after letting out himself in public he the daddy, stupid idiot


Why did Michelle bring her lawyer, Johnny and Kate to the pub to discuss her divorce demands?  Normally you meet a lawyer in his/her office and discuss things there about what you are entitled to and what maybe not ... stupid scenario   :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2017), Glen1 (28-02-2017), lizann (28-02-2017), parkerman (28-02-2017), tammyy2j (28-02-2017)

----------


## emerald

Michelle's going to turn nasty and bitter now - we can see it already, especially when they were all talking to the solicitor.  And yes, they should have met him in his office! I couldn't believe it when she started throwing things and breaking the window.  She has every right to be angry but you can't just keep people locked up in a pub, even if they're enjoying it...

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why did Michelle bring her lawyer, Johnny and Kate to the pub to discuss her divorce demands?  Normally you meet a lawyer in his/her office and discuss things there about what you are entitled to and what maybe not ... stupid scenario


It was Johnny's lawyer, Michelle must not know any herself

----------

Perdita (28-02-2017)

----------


## mariba

Such a silly episode last night. 
Michelle locking up Steve outside and none inside to open the door?? Stupid people. Even Eva, who I usually like-instead of starting to argue with that most annoying woman(Michelle), why not to just open the door or nip out of the backdoor and let everyone in. Plus Steve could have just broke the window instead of wasting the time of police! Steve and Michelle really were made for each other as neither of them could get anyone better, truly deserved each other. I still like Steve more than Michelle.Hopefully she would just leave. I'm tired of looking at her.
'Rosie' is such a poor actress, plus that I just end up staring at her face every time and what she's done to herself. She looks ugly these days. Far too much make up and face too skinny with those duck lips. She just can't act, totally frustrating to watch! Back to London please. Or just make her disappear.
Daniel and Sinead must be the most boring couple ever on the street.

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve reminds me of 'Our Walter' (has he been) with his mouth going like a goldfish.

----------


## swmc66

There are a lot of Rosie's out there now. It is all about how you look and what you wear. It also does not matter if you have any brain cells. I cannot stand Sinaed. Also Chesney needs to stop acting so desperate. It is obvious Daniel is not going to Oxford as that means he will no longer be in Corrie and that is not going to happen.  I like Michelle a t the moment as she has shown some really good acting which i thought was not possible. The whole locking them out saga was stupid. I would not have tried to break windows or doors as it would cost to repair.

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2017)

----------


## mariba

And so- Michelle ended up breaking 1-2 windows anyway, so what's the difference?
Maybe that breaking one small window of the door straight away, they could have avoided more damage. 
Replacing one small window doesn't cost that much.

What was more stupid in that whole lock up-episode was the fact, that no one inside opened the door. Michelle could have at least thrown all the people out and destroy the pub, would have been more believable.

----------

parkerman (01-03-2017), Perdita (01-03-2017), Splashy (02-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

tracy ok that steve has another child a son i expected fireworks

----------

mariba (01-03-2017), Splashy (02-03-2017)

----------


## mariba

I felt like everything was a bit rushed so that it would fit in one episode. There was too much of SinÃ©ad and Daniel(zzzzzzz....). I would have much rather watched Tracy's reaction to the news! Please don't tell me they are getting back together with Steve! What's stopping them now?? We need Jim McDonald back.. And soon. Everything in that pub is too boring.

----------

Splashy (02-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

is adam just going to the house of a drug lord he sees in newspaper to buy rosie drugs

----------

flappinfanny (04-03-2017), Splashy (05-03-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

Some nice background music was played tonight while Leanne & Peter, and Sinead & Daniel were talking. Anyone recognise the songs?

----------


## flappinfanny

Enjoyed the double bill tonight. I do like the Peter/Steve friendship. So glad Sinead is up the duff, serves her right. Had to smile at Mary swooning over Adam and who can blame her. See our Reeta is still modelling the Benny Hat.  :Big Grin:

----------

Splashy (05-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

what is sally and co protesting, a whistle complement

 why did phelan not get this work construction gig

----------

Splashy (05-03-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

> is adam just going to the house of a drug lord he sees in newspaper to buy rosie drugs


Why would Adam buy Rosie drugs? He knows the back story .

----------

Splashy (05-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Why would Adam buy Rosie drugs? He knows the back story .


 he stole rosie drugs and needs to sell them on

----------

Splashy (05-03-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

> is adam just going to the house of a drug lord he sees in newspaper to buy rosie drugs





> he stole rosie drugs and needs to sell them on


Ah, you mean Adam wants the 'drug lord' to buy them from him.

In otherwords  'is Adam just going to the house of a drug lord he sees in newspaper to sell rosie's drugs'

----------


## LouiseP

> Ah, you mean Adam wants the 'drug lord' to buy them from him.
> 
> In otherwords  'is Adam just going to the house of a drug lord he sees in newspaper to sell rosie's drugs'


Ah, ok. I get it now. Sell Rosie's drugs not buy Rosie  drugs.

----------


## flappinfanny

Ken will be so proud when he hears Daniel has got Sinead up the duff.

----------

Glen1 (05-03-2017), lizann (06-03-2017), parkerman (05-03-2017), Ruffed_lemur (05-03-2017), Snagglepus (05-03-2017), tammyy2j (06-03-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

> Ken will be so proud when he hears Daniel has got Sinead up the duff.


Following in dads footsteps...

----------

flappinfanny (05-03-2017), Glen1 (05-03-2017), lizann (06-03-2017), parkerman (05-03-2017), Ruffed_lemur (05-03-2017), swmc66 (05-03-2017), tammyy2j (06-03-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

I am glad that Adam left the cash register draw open as I wouldn't have guessed what he was up to in the shop.

Corrie missed a trick there.... if he had shut the till Mary may not have known and Tracy would have found the money gone and blamed her and it could have dragged out for ages, which is the usual storyline.

----------

parkerman (07-03-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nice that Adam helped Amy, it is a shame Michelle is blanking her out over Steve, Adam is not all bad

I like Daniel but this storyline with Sinead is boring, such a miss matched couple

----------

lizann (10-03-2017)

----------


## Meh

All current episode discussion in this new thread please: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...e-Discussion-V

----------

tammyy2j (11-03-2017)

----------

